#ubuntu-de 2010-11-29
<evo> morgen
<unRuhe> plz help, benutze 10.04 und hab keine /etc/inetd.conf, welche ich aber in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation anpassen soll
<walker> mit welchen befehl, schalte ich beim tabben in der konsole das piepsen aus?
<joschi> unRuhe: dann solltest du vielleicht inetd oder xinetd (der hat dann allerdings keine /etc/inetd.conf ;) erstmal installieren
<unRuhe> hmm stand da nicht
<unRuhe> hab nur den tftpd installiert
<unRuhe> E: Paket inetd konnte nicht gefunden werden
<joschi> unRuhe: nicht blind rumprobieren, sondern erstmal nachsehen, wie das entsprechende paket heisst
<joschi> unRuhe: und tftpd kann uebrigens auch im standalone modus laufen - ohne (x)inetd
<unRuhe> ja ich entschuldige mich
<unRuhe> ich hab den anfang der seite echt nur überflogen
<unRuhe> da stand das ja und auch nen link zu inetd
<unRuhe> ja okay ich glaub ich habs verstanden :D -> reboot
<Varakh> reboot? seit wann braucht man das denn ;>
<walker> mit welchen befehl, schalte ich beim tabben in der konsole das piepsen aus?
<joschi> ,geduld? walker
<shetlandpony> walker: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<ralfgr> moin
<ralfgr> wir nutzen ubuntu 10.04 LTS mit grub1
<ralfgr> installiert wird nicht von CD/DVD, sonder automatisch über FAI
<ralfgr> heute ist uns aufgefallen, dass nach einem kernel update die menu.lst der grub1 nicht aktualisiert wird
<ralfgr> als update-grub nicht ausgeführt wird
<ralfgr> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-26-generic
<ralfgr> und diverse andere postinst skripte laufen, aber nix mit grub
<ralfgr> hat jemand eine Idee was uns fehlt oder was da schief läuft?
<joschi> ralfgr: post*_hook in /etc/kernel-img.conf ist entsprechend gesetzt?
<ralfgr> hm
<ralfgr> da ist nix mit post* drin
<joschi> ralfgr: das wird dann wohl der grund sein
<joschi> ralfgr: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/kernel-img.conf.5.html
<ralfgr>  postinst_hook
<ralfgr> --> DEPRECATED
<joschi> ralfgr: und weiter?
<ralfgr> ja nun, DEPRECATED scheint ja veraltet zu sein. ich teste es aber trotzdem gerade
<Frank710> moin moin
<ralfgr> joschi: okay, postinst_hook = update-grub hat das problem gelöst
<FM-Audio> Guten Morgen benutzt jemand den PS3MediaServer in Verbindung mit einer PS3?
<fornext> Grundsätzliche Frage: Wenn ich ein System neu installiere und danach /etc komplett vom alten System zurück schreibe, ist es kein Problem, wenn Pakete zu denen die Konfigurationen passen nicht installiert sind?
<fornext> Wenn jetzt ein Paket nachinstalliert wird, nimmt es sich dann die schon existierende Konfig.-Datei?
<joschi> fornext: nein. ja.
<k1l> fornext: nein, ja
<k1l> ,wf? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<FM-Audio> hab das Problem, dass ich über PS3MediaServer keine Filme abspielen kann
<fornext> ok, dann lass ich das sein
<k1l> FM-Audio: hier anch vorgegangen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<FM-Audio> ich hab gerade eine tolle Anleitung gefunden.
<FM-Audio> Wusste nicht dass ich noch etwas zusätzlich installieren muss
<unRuhe> unglaublich das pxe klappt
<Protector1981> unRuhe: wenns das mal mit meinem Broadcom WLAN Chip tun würde ;)
<Frank369> wo bekomme ich als Linuxanfänger eine gute hilfe?
<Protector1981> hier oder im Forum von ubuntuusers.de falls du ubuntu verwenden solltest
<Frank369> ja habe ich hab die Ultimate Edition 2.8 installiert neben Windows 7
<k1l> Frank369: die ultimate edition ist aber kein ubuntu
<ppq> die basiert imho auf einer schon sehr lange nicht mehr unterstützten ubuntu-version
<FM-Audio> Kurz noch ein Nachtrag: PS3 Media Server funktioniert jetzt man muss die Encoder nur nachträglich installieren 
<Frank369> es klappt auch alles nur das bild im vlc player funzt nicht ton geht
<Frank369> ja meine ich ja auch
<ppq> Frank369: tu dir einen gefallen und installier 10.04 oder, wenn es denn wirklich aktuell sein muss, 10.10
<FM-Audio> dann verschwindet auch das Problem mit der 9:59:59 anzeige
<Frank369> 10.10 hab ich genommen
<Protector1981> ppq: Ultimate Edition 2.8 Is Based on Ubuntu 10.10 ;)
<ppq> ui, hat sich da also nach jahren mal wieder was getan
<Frank369> hab filezilla teamviewer ts3 installiert und vlc
<k1l> Frank369: dann frage nach support bitte auch die leute dieses releases. weil wir nicht wissen, was die dort alles verändert haben zum normalen ubuntu
<Frank369> ja die sind drann die 3.0 zu machen
<Frank369> ok, aber ich finde da keinen mit dem man sich austauschen kann, leider
<Frank369> deshalb frage ich ja auch hier bei euch ^^
<Protector1981> Frank369: geht auch grad schlecht, denn die Seite von der Ultimate Edition hat einen Internal Server Error ;) Musst du dich noch bisschen gedulden
<k1l> Frank369: hier gibts aber nur support zu den offiziellen versionen. und wie gesagt: ich habe k.a. wieviel die da rumgefummelt haben. (was in meinen augen auch ein grund ist das orginale ubuntu zu verwenden)
<Frank369> mir fehlt es halt an den grundlagen, habee schon seid langem nichts mehr mit linux gemacht aber ein bissel kenn ich mich schon aus
<Frank369> also meinst du ich soll 10.10 nochmal installieren?
<Protector1981> dann vergiss die Ultimate Edition und nimm des Original Ubuntu, dann wird dir auch geholfen :)
<Protector1981> denn: alles was da drin is, kannst du auch einfach nachinstallieren
<Frank369> ja ok ich danke dir
<Frank369> achso was ich noch fragen wollte, habt ihr ein ts3 wo man auch reden kann?
<k1l> glaube nicht, nein
<Frank369> dann würde ich mich zur verfügung stellen ein ts3 aufzusetzen müsste ich heut abend machen wenn kumpel da ist der hat server
<Frank369> also wenn interesse besteht....
<Frank369> ... kein prob
<k1l> Frank369: ich weiss nicht, ob das interesse an der proprietären software so hoch ist. aber das ist eher was für den offtopic channel
<Frank369> naja ok, dann sehe ich mal zu das ich alles so hinbekomme wie ich mir denke, vielen dank nochmal und nen schönen tag
<kinely> hallo, wenn ich per apt-mirror i386 und amd64 archs spielgeln lasse legt apt-mirror in /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main binarys verzeichnisse binary-amd64/ undbinary-i386/ an. Der ubuntu installer sucht aber nach binary und nicht nach binary-i386 oder binary-amd64. Jemand ne idee wie ich das löse ?    
<dreamon> Hallo. Die jungs von #nautilus sagen es, 2.32.1 wäre schon lange draußen. (gibt bei 2.32.0 einen dicken bug.) wo kann ich schauen ob es an mir liegt oder ob Ubuntu updates das noch nicht rausgegeben haben?
<k1l> dreamon: innerhalb der releases gibt es keine versionssprünge. allerdings werden sicherheitslöcher in die version gepatcht.
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com nachschauen und vlt die maintainer fragen
<joschi> k1l: das ist zumindest fuer den firefox nicht korrekt.
<k1l> joschi: für mozilla produkte wollte man das ändern. wie weit die da sind weiss ich aktuell nicht. (weil der ff ein hauptgrund für fremdquellen war)
<dreamon> Es gibt auf jedenfall einen bekannten bug bei usb unmount.
<dreamon> Nautilus 2.32.0
<k1l> dreamon: dann schau mal auf launchpad obs da nen bug oder request gibt
<Protector1981> is des der? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/nautilus/+bug/630884
<dreamon> Protector1981, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627901
<Protector1981> sag doch is der selbe :D
<k1l> Protector1981: dreamon wenn ihr jetzt noch den ganzen bug lest versteht ihr auch was da abgeht
<Protector1981> ich hab Karmic ;) hab nur gesucht
<Protector1981> laut denen wurde es backported, also da schauen
<Protector1981> oder proposed...eins von beiden
<dreamon> Protector1981, Backports hab ich aber hier aktiviert.. nunja
<dreamon> mist hab da eine PPA drin.. vermutlich hat die da was gebastelt.. 
<dadrc> dreamon: hab nicht alles gelesen, gerade erst online gekommen, aber wenn das PPA Probleme macht... ppa-purge hilft ;)
<dreamon> schade hab das covergloobus eingentlich sehr gemocht.
<dreamon> hab nun die paketquelle entfernt. Wie krieg ich nun die kiste dazu das es das nautilus von den Ubuntu Paketquellen nimmt?
<dadrc> dreamon: ppa-purge benutzt?
<dreamon> dadrc, habs über synaptic paketquellen entfernt
<dadrc> dreamon: wieder anmachen, ppa-purge benutzen... das installiert automatisch die richtigen versionen wieder
<dreamon> dadrc, wie geht das.. hab ich noch nie benützt.. ;-)
<dadrc> dreamon: sudo ppa-purge <ppa-name>
<webs553> Hallo, ich möchte mir die Desktop Suche Beagle installieren, aber ich bekomme nur die Meldung, dass es nicht verfügbar ist sondern nur referenziert wird. Wie bekomm ich das nun?
<dreamon> DaDa|Urka,
<dreamon> ups
<dreamon> dadrc, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297516/
<dadrc> ppa-name, nicht ppa-url
<dadrc> ppa:elementaryart/ppa also
<dadrc> und das ppa muss aktiv sein
<dreamon> sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementaryart/ppa -> auch could not find package list for PPA.. hmpf
<dadrc> es muss in den paketquellen aktiviert sein, nicht nur drinstehen
<dreamon> dadrc, Haken ist dran
<dadrc> dreamon: danach auch den index aktualisiert?
<dreamon> dadrc, Neu laden hab ich gemacht.. auch sudo apt-get update
<dadrc> dreamon: kopier mir das mal bitte, da muss irgendwo was seltsames vorgehen
<dreamon> dadrc, Was genau?
<dadrc> dreamon: die ausgabe vom ppa-purge
<dreamon> hatte ich schon -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297516/
<dadrc> ne, das ist ja die version mit der url
<dreamon> dadrc, Sry-> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297520/
<dadrc> da ist ein d hinter dem ppa ;)
<dreamon> wenn das so weitergeht.. heul
<dreamon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297521/
<Protector1981> ich denk du hast nur covergloobus aktiv?
<dreamon> Protector1981, Und den elementary.. der war weiter unten.. will beide killen
<Protector1981> covergloobus is dann die: ppa:gloobus-dev/covergloobus
<Protector1981> sollte zumindest, wenn du die hast
<dadrc> dreamon: also, ähm, hm. sicher, dass das ppa aktiviert ist? ich wüsste sonst gerade nicht, was da spinnt
<dreamon> Wie gesagt hab ppa nie verwendet.. muß man das auch noch aktivieren..?
<Protector1981> aktivieren und ein update durchführen
<Protector1981> dann kann man die ppa mittels ppa-purge entfernen
<dreamon> Protector1981, Wo aktivier ich das PPA? 
<Protector1981> entweder über add-apt-repository  oder bei der Software-Paketquelle
<dadrc> dreamon: bitte mal ein Screenshot deiner Paketquellen, zweiter Tab
<dreamon> http://img213.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotoqc.png/
<KaiL> öööööhm
<KaiL> netter PPA-Bestand...
<ppq> boah
<ppq> da geht doch früher oder später automatisch was kaputt!
<dreamon> Ich trag das zeug auch schon seit mit 7.04 glaub mit mir rum
<KaiL> -> ausmisten
<dadrc> ↑ that
<KaiL> ich hab da ungefähr 5 drin...
<dreamon> Das ppa aktivieren.. hab ich leider unter software-paketquellen nicht gefunden.
<Protector1981> ppq: nicht zwangsläufig ;) denn nur die ppas alleine sind ungefährlich, solange man nicht jeden Mist daraus installiert
<dadrc> dreamon: dafür ist das häkchen davor da. ich weiß aber, woran es liegt
<ppq> Protector1981: .. was ja durchaus gegeben sein könnte
<dadrc> dreamon: moment.
<KaiL> Protector1981, is halt die Frage, was da so "mitgeliefert" wird
<dadrc> dreamon: wir hatten das falsche ppa... sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop
<Protector1981> KaiL: des stimmt ;) aber des sieht man ja auf der launchpadseite :)
<dadrc> dreamon: und das mit dem Ausmisten ist wirklich eine gute Idee
<hudo> nach update von pidgin funktioniert ICQ wieder ;)
<KaiL> hudo, es gibt ein Update?
<dadrc> dreamon: Ich bin übrigens ziemlich sicher, dass deine Probleme von dem PPA da kommen, die Paketliste ist ja grausig.
<hudo> KaiL, ja
<dreamon> schon gut.. schon gut.. Ich schau mir das mal genauer durch..
<dadrc> dreamon: In diesem Fall nicht deine, sondern die Liste der Pakete, die in elementarydesktop sind... klappt das Purgen?
<k1l> ohje, mich wundert bei deinem system nun gar ncihts mehr :/
<dreamon> k1l, Ob davon meine nvidida probleme herkommen?
<Protector1981> tjoa, ich kann ja nicht auf Pidgin 2.7.6 upgraden :(
<dreamon> dadrc, PPA to be removed: elementaryart elementarydesktop
<dreamon> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: elementaryart elementarydesktop
<k1l> hudo: KaiL aber nicht in den quellen oder?
<KaiL> k1l, also für lucid nicht
<k1l> jo, lucid nicht
<Protector1981> lucid hängt offiziell noch bei 2.6.6 wow...
<hudo> hab lucid und nun pidgin und libpurple0 version 2.7.7 
<Protector1981> 2.7.7? oO
<Protector1981> aus ppa aber
<k1l> hudo: aus ppas. dann schau dir mal was dreamon grade fummeln darf, wenn man es übertreibt
<KaiL> dat is aber bissl mehr übertrieben
<dadrc> dreamon: irgendwie... mir gehen die Ideen aus, wieso das nicht will. Die Paketquellen sind aktiv, aktuell und du hast nichts geändert seit dem Screenshot?
<Protector1981> grml, was zur Hölle is an Pidgin schon wieder anders, dass die es nicht gebacken kriegen Pidgin 2.7.7 dafür zu kompilieren :D
<KaiL> Protector1981, sicher irgendein Feature, das sich anders verhält
<KaiL> also müssten die Firmenkunden für die DAUs eine neue Schulung machen
<Fuchs> 1) Unter Ubuntu nur kritische Updates, fuer nicht mehr supportete Systeme erst recht, und ein Serversystem braucht kein Pidgin 
<Fuchs> 2) das ist langsam etwas Offtopic
<KaiL> sag lieber mal einer, wie der PPA heißt
<dadrc> ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop müsste das sein
<KaiL> der für Pidgin ;)
<dadrc> pidgin-dev
<k1l> ,pidgin? KaiL 
<shetlandpony> KaiL, Pidgin ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Protector1981> ppa:elementaryart/ppa
<Protector1981> so des is der richtige für dreamon
<dadrc> Protector1981: nein, das ist das falsche, siehe screenshot
<Protector1981> stimmt
<Protector1981> :D
<dadrc> Die Frage ist nur, wieso sich auch ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop nicht purgen lässt
<Protector1981> *nachguck
<Protector1981> hast du die aktiv zufällig? ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<Protector1981> wobei, dann hättest du ja nautilus 2.32.1
<dreamon> dadrc, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297538/
<dreamon> Er findet die Paketliste nicht.. 
<dadrc> dreamon: das ist das falsche ppa, da ist es kein wunder, dass er die liste nicht findet... aber wieso elementarydesktop nicht funktioniert, weiß ich gerade auch nicht
<dadrc> dreamon: weißt du noch, wie du das elementary-ppa hinzugefügt hast?
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich hab das meinst über die Konsole gemacht oder einfach in den Paketquellen die URL eingegeben.. und hinzugefügt
<dadrc> dreamon: ja, klar... aber du weiß nicht mehr genau, wie du es für das ppa da gemacht hast, oder?
<dreamon> ne.. sri
<dreamon> sory
<dreamon> sorry.. grr
<Protector1981> dann bleibt ja fast nur noch, die ppa löschen, paketliste aktualisieren und alle pakete von hand runtersetzen
<dadrc> naja, ich würd vorher folgendes probieren: ppa über paketquellen löschen, liste aktualisieren, mit add-apt-repository hinzufügen, aktualisieren, purgen
<Protector1981> es gibt auch einen grafischen weg...allerdings bezweifle ich das dieser funktioniert, wenns nicht mal über die Kommandozeile geht :D
<micha_> servus zusammen
<micha_> sagt mal. kann ich ubuntu irgendwie beibringen nicht bei der kleinsten anstrengung den cpu lüfter hochzudrehen?
<hardcore> hrhr
<micha_> ist echt nervig wenn man nen staubsauger unter sich hat weil man via firefox nen bisserl rumsurft.. oder musik hört
<hardcore> kauf dir nen gescheiten rechner :D
<micha_> bei windoof isch des nicht
<hardcore> ahso
<koegs> ,windoof? micha_
<shetlandpony> micha_, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<hardcore> dann schau mal wieviel grad deine cpu hat
<koegs> in gnome gibt es das schöne applet "Überwachen der Prozessortaktstufe"
<micha_> 10% use
<hardcore> lmsensor
<k1l> micha_: flash treibt halt die cpu enorm hoch. aber schau mal in die hcl ob bei deinem laptop was bekannt ist
<micha_> k1l: ja schon, aber auch wenn ich einfach mit zB rythembox musi höre gehts direkt was höher.. zar noch kein fullspeed aber naja.. aber firefox und musik = staubsauger
<micha_> aber ich schau mal zwecks hcl und lmsensor
<micha_> ist btw ein standalone rechner
<Protector1981> hab des Problem auch micha_ ;) speziell in Rhythmbox wenn Cover verfügbar sind
<Protector1981> des is aber nur kurz immer so
<micha_> also ich finds absolut nervtötend.. halt bisserl was machen so 10% cpu use  geht direkt der lüfter hoch.. wird nen bisserl mehr gemacht so 30% cpu use ist der auf vollen anschlag
<koegs> micha_: mal davon ab, Ubuntu steuert den Lüfter nicht, das macht dein Bios
<koegs> also mal die Temperaturen checken
<Protector1981> was mach ich eigentlich, wenn mir Natty im April nächstes Jahr nicht gefällt und ich bei Karmic bleiben will? :D
<micha_> dann kann ich es aber nicht nachvollziehen das ubuntu bei kleinster anstrengung den lüfter hochschraubt und windows nicht wenn keines von beiden damit was zutun hat
<k1l> Protector1981: nicht zu natty aktualiseren
<Protector1981> k1l: ja schon, aber dann entfallen doch die Sicherheitsaktualisierungen
<k1l> Protector1981: nein
<k1l> achwarte. karmic.
<Protector1981> ah okay, dann ist gut :)
<Protector1981> ja karmic
<k1l> du müsstest eh alle zwischenaktualisierungen machen oder einen neuinstall.
<k1l> wenn du lange eine version nutzen willst nimm die lts
<k1l> ,lts? Protector1981 
<shetlandpony> Protector1981, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 6.06.2 Server(Dapper Drake Point Two), Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04(Lucid Lynx). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<Protector1981> ich weiss das lucid LTS ist, aber des lief instabiler als Karmic lach
<serenity> Protector1981: dann ist nach 1 1/2 Jahren Schluß mit Support
<TheInfinity> karmic hat im frühjahr eol. somit danach pech.
<Protector1981> verdammt, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen
<TheInfinity> n update zu lucid z.B.
<Protector1981> wobei, dann kann ich immer noch zu maverick wechseln...
<k1l> Protector1981: überspringen geht aber nicht
<Protector1981> will ich ja auch nicht ;)
<serenity> man kann nur direkt von lts zu lts springen
<Protector1981> und gehen schon, aber gefährlich wie sau
<Protector1981> naja, dann teste ich mal ausführlich Maverick, hoffe ich kann mich damit anfreunden :)
<k1l> naja, das würde ich hier nicht so stehen lassen.
<unRuhe> hey kann mir wer helfen, wenn in meinem xubuntu der bildschirm schoner startet dann kicks mich raus und ich bin am loginscreen. ich hab schon rausgefunden dass es an meinem S3 grafikchip liegt weil der Screemsaver irgend wie mit GL was starten will und dort scheitert
<dadrc> unRuhe: naja, einfachste Lösung: Bildschirmschoner aus, einfach Display deaktivieren lassen
<unRuhe> demnach denkt das ubuntu ja dass mein GrafikChip irgendwie 3dfähig ist
<unRuhe> ja wenn ich auf Einstellingen->Bildschirmschoner gehe stirbt er dort
<ppq> unRuhe: sicher, dass das nicht das "paswortaufforderung nach reaktivieren" feature ist?
<unRuhe> ja sicher
<unRuhe> das keine bildschirmsperre sondern ein logout
<ppq> ok, dann bin ich still :)
<dadrc> unRuhe: xfce, ja?
<unRuhe> ich würd halt gern in der xorg.conf oder so einstellen das HWaccel einfach nicht unterstüzt is aber unter xubuntu gibs anscheinend keine xorg.conf
<unRuhe> ja dadrc 
<dadrc> unRuhe: deinstallier mal xscreensaver-gl und xscreensaver-gl-extra
<unRuhe> K ICH TUE
<dadrc> unRuhe: ansonsten, wenn du eine xorg.conf brauchst: einfach erstellen, die wird genutzt, wenn sie existiert
<unRuhe> kann ich irgendwie automatisch eine erstellen lassen?
<dadrc> ja, aber ich weiß gerade nicht, wie ^^"
<unRuhe> yay das deinstallieren war sehr gut 
<unRuhe> jetz komm ich in das screensaver menü rein
<unRuhe> direkt ausschalten
<dadrc> unRuhe: jetzt sollte der Bildschirmschoner auch wieder gehen, hat ja keine GL-Schoner mehr...
<unRuhe> ja hab kein interesse an geschontem bildschirm
<unRuhe> :)
<unRuhe> danke soweit
<unRuhe> jetz hab ich nur noch angst dass irgendwelche anderen anwendungen einfach so mal mit GL anfangen
<dadrc> unRuhe: Xorg hat einen Parameter zum Erstellen der conf, musste mal gucken... Xorg beenden und von nem tty mit dem Parameter starten
<unRuhe> aber das symptom is schonmal behoben
<dadrc> unRuhe: uh, eins hab ich noch gefunden: falls du rss-glx installiert hast, solltest du das auch entfernen. sind noch ein paar GL-Schoner.
<dadrc> unRuhe: weiß zwar nicht, ob sie genutzt werden, aber überflüssig sind sie in deinem fall auf jeden fall
<unRuhe> das ist richtig
<unRuhe> ok um die xorg.conf kümmer ich wenns wieder kracht.
<unRuhe> so rennt das system erstmal, vielen dank
<dadrc> Der Parameter war übrigens -configure
<unRuhe> ja habs auch schon gefunden, wollte jetz den xserver blos nicht abschießen
<dadrc> Also: Xorg beenden, aufm TTY Xorg -configure, dann hast du eine xorg.conf in /root
<dadrc> gut gut :)
<unRuhe> danke trotzdem
<spY|da> wie ziehe ich die user von einer suse installation auf meinen neuen ubuntu server um? daten sollte kein problem sein, benutzer und gruppen ist also die frage
<ppq> spY|da: /etc/passwd und /etc/groups wobei es bei den gruppen natürlich zu kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen kann
<ppq> was zu den usern noch notwändig ist, weiß ich aber nicht
<jokrebel> hi
<dAnjou> kann ich cut sagen, dass es auch mehrere aufeinanderfolgende spaces als trenner berücksichtigen soll?
<gaertner> bei der VLC Installation  kriege ich folgene fehlermeldung: http://twitpic.com/3bcu9l
<dAnjou> wenn nich, mit welchem tool erreiche ich mein ziel
<dadrc> dAnjou: ich würd versuchen, mehrfache leerzeichen mit sed oder so zu einem zu machen, so spontan
<dAnjou> dadrc: hab ich versucht, irgendwie will nen `find -type f -ls | sed "s/\s+/\s/g"` nich
<dAnjou> es verändert nix
<koegs> awk?
<Maex> Hi Leute
<Maex> Mal wieder ein Problem: Laptop IBM Thinkpad T42, will booten, Monitor funktioniert, alles bestens.
<dAnjou> koegs: das kann ich nich :(
<Maex> Ubuntu-Ladebildschirm kommt, Bildschirm geht aus
<Maex> Mache ich den Laptop durch Drücken der Powertaste aus, fährt er mit Bildschirm runter
<sdx23> klingt nach falschen X-Server Treibern.
<koegs> dAnjou: das zählt nicht :-P
<sdx23> dAnjou: -E 's/\s+/ /g'
<sdx23> (\s ist eine Zeichenklasse, die in den zweiten Teil zu schreiben ist genauso sinnvoll wie . und dann zu erwarten, dass er dafür ein beliebiges Zeichen einsetzt)
<dAnjou> oh, das ergibt sinn
<dAnjou> und dann war natürlich noch das escapen n problem"chen"
<sdx23> ja, ohne -E würde man ehr sowas wie [ \t] verwenden
<gaertner> ich dreh am rad
<eiszapfenspitze> Hallo!
<gaertner> warum kann ich den vlc player nicht installieren
<koegs> ,fn? gaertner
<shetlandpony> gaertner: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<gaertner> doch es gibt eine fehlermeldung
<gaertner> http://twitpic.com/3bcu9l
<eiszapfenspitze> Mein Laptop (Dell Vostro) mit Ubuntu Lucid zeigt neuerdings ein sehr komisch verhalten. Bisweilen war der Laptop im Betrieb immer kaum hörbar, seit kurze, dreht der Lüfter sofort nach dem Start (also wirklich keine Applikationen offen) hoch als gäbe es kein Morgen und bleibt auch so...Neue Programme oder Dienste wurden nicht installiert, d.h. an der Konfiguration hat sich nichts verändert. Die Ausgaben von top und lso
<dadrc> gaertner: +Details.
<sdx23> gaertner: Ohne die Details können wir immernoch nur raten. Und Text in nem Nopaste verursacht übrigens weniger Traffic und ist einfacher zu lesen.
<gaertner> Details:  vlc
<eiszapfenspitze> gibts für dises verhalten irgendeine rationale erklärung? CPU last ist auch noch alles im rahmen
<k1l> ,nopasten? gaertner 
<shetlandpony> gaertner: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<k1l> gaertner: mach ein terminal auf und gibt mal ein: sudo apt-get install vlc
<tm> eiszapfenspitze: danach hört dein satz auf: "Die Ausgaben von top und lso" ...
<tm> ,512? eiszapfenspitze 
<shetlandpony> eiszapfenspitze: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<eiszapfenspitze> der rest lautet: Die Ausgaben von top und lsof -i sind unbedenklich. Woran könnte das liegen?
<koegs> mal saubermachen, eiszapfenspitze :-)
<eiszapfenspitze> was saubermachen?
<koegs> den lüfter
<eiszapfenspitze> der laptop ist brandneu.
<eiszapfenspitze> gerade 2 monate alt
<k1l> eiszapfenspitze: kernel update vlt? und damit andere lüftersteuerung?
<gaertner> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297593/
<koegs> böse böse fremdquellen
<Maex> Hat jmd zu meinem Problem oben eine Idee?
<k1l> gaertner: hast du ppas drin?
<k1l> Maex: <sdx23> klingt nach falschen X-Server Treibern.
<eiszapfenspitze> @koegs: ich bin auch kein freund von fremdquellen, aber ich möchte auch nicht ewig warten bis sich ubuntu bequemt die aktuelle pidginversion ihre repos zu stellen ;)
<k1l> eiszapfenspitze: finde den widerspruch
<eiszapfenspitze> @k1l: was soll ich denn machen? pidgin soll halt aktuell bleiben und da gehts nicht wirklich anders. klar, könnte selbstkompilieren, aber dann hätte ich sofort gentoo nehmen können^^
<k1l> eiszapfenspitze: und versionssprünge gibts nicht innerhalb eines releases (ausgenommen mozillaprodukte). aber sicherheits löcher werden durch patches gefüllt
<sdx23> Maex: /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen Nopaste bitte, ebenso sudo lspci | grep VGA
<gaertner> @ka1l http://twitpic.com/3bd432
<eiszapfenspitze> ist zwar schon jahre her, aber zu windowszeiten hieß es immer wenn der lüfter unbegründet hochdreht könnte malware drin sein...inwiefern kann man das auf linux beziehen?
<k1l> eiszapfenspitze: wenn man flash als malware ansieht stimmts
<sdx23> gaertner: apt-get update war gemacht davor?
<eiszapfenspitze> ports sind bis auf cups (das nur fürs lokale netz hier zuhause) alle zu, firefox läuft standardmäßig mit noscript
<Maex1> sdx23, k1l: verstellen die sich einfach so? Gestern ging's noch
<sdx23> Maex1: und was war dazwischen?
<eiszapfenspitze> @k1l beziehst du dich jetzt auf malware die sich in flash dateien versteckt (ich hab da diese artikelreihe der c't vor augen wo jmd sowas mal auseinandergenommen hat) oder einfach nur den effekt flash lastige seite --> lüfter dreht?
<Maex1> Heute Nacht war er aus ;)
<sdx23> eiszapfenspitze: letzeres.
<k1l> Maex1: wenn du den treiber per hand von einer seite hast, und das kernelupdate installiert hast, dann ist das kein wunder
<Maex1> Hab eigentlich nirgends rumgespielt
<k1l> eiszapfenspitze: zweitens
<Maex1> Welchen Treiber? 
<eiszapfenspitze> naja, direkt nach dem booten gehts ja los mit dem lüfter
<eiszapfenspitze> firefox und logischerweise auch flash sind beides nicht gestartet
<k1l> Maex1: der für deine graka. aber pate doch mal bitte die daten wie gefordert
<Maex1> k1l: Schick bitte nochmal, bei mir ist nix angekommen... Inet spinnt
<k1l> <sdx23> Maex: /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen Nopaste bitte, ebenso sudo lspci | grep VGA
<gaertner> @k1l http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297599/
<Maex1> Wie soll ich denn was in's Terminal eingeben, wenn das Display schwarz ist?
<k1l> gaertner: sudo bei apt-get update
<k1l> gaertner: und synaptic zumachen
<gaertner> @k1l http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297603/
<Maex> Sorry, mein PC will mir heute wieder böses
<k1l> gaertner: jetzt noch nen sudo apt-get upgrade und dann nochmal versuchen den vlc zu installieren im terminal
<sdx23> Maex: Strg-Alt-F1, einloggen, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log # und sudo lspci | pastebinit
<sdx23> gaertner: das vlc will er aber definitiv ausm ppa holen. Und ppa.launchpad.net lucid steht in der sources.list
<gaertner> @sdx23 also erst sudo apt-get update dann sudo apt-get upgrade und als letztes sudo apt-get install vlc
<sdx23> von upgrade sagte ich nichts, aber wie die von dir genopastete Ausgabe von update zeigt, steht das PPA noch immer in der sources.list
<k1l> gaertner: das ppa https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/ppa ist schuld
<k1l> nimm das raus. dann kannst du auch einfach den vlc aus den quellen installieren
<gaertner> @sdx23 @k1l sudo apt-get install vlc
<k1l> btw, lucid-bleed backportet media paket von maverick
<gaertner> @sdx23 @k1l das wollte ich http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297607/
<k1l> gaertner: die fremdquelle ist schuld: lucid-bleed
<k1l> gaertner: nimm die raus, dann nochmal apt-get update und dann sollte es klappen
<gaertner> jetzt geht es
<gaertner> um vlc Update: sudo apt-get install vlc und dann sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc 
<k1l> ,vlc? gaertner 
<shetlandpony> gaertner, VLC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Wedelwolf> moin btw.
<LupusE> hi
<pog> ich habe immer die Meldung "Apt-Authentifizierungsproblem" (ich denke mir es hat nichts mit Xubuntu zu tun). Ich hab gemaess einer Anweisung von Dropbox nun den Key installiert, und apt-get update gibt nun auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr, nur das GUI.
<pog> ich frage mich ob synaptic, die Keys von einem anderen Ort holt als apt-get...
<LupusE> es gibt nur den user und den root key. wenn du als user den key holst kann root den nicht lesen. achte drauf, dass sudo/gksudo und su/gksu die profile anders nutzen.
<Henso> kann mir jmd einen player für firefox oder chromium nennen, mit dem ich divx etc. schauen kann
<Henso> ?
<pog> LupusE: ich hab den Befehl mit sudo angegeben, wie in der erklaerung.
<bekks> Henso: mplayer
<LupusE> Henso: die suchenfunktion dienes paketmanagerfrontends wird dir sicher ein 'mozilla-...' paket liefern.
<bekks> ,codecs? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Henso, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LupusE> pog: und das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<Henso> den mplayer hab ich sogar installiert, nur lässt sich damit kein vollbild erzeugen
<pog> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E (das war es glaube ich).
<LupusE> Henso: mplayer kennt die 'f' taste fuer 'fullscreen'.
<pog> ich weiss noch nicht, wie ich es fuer das System korrigieren kann.
<pog> na, vielleicht finde ich noch was im Web, wenn das Problem der Aufruf ist.
<Henso> LupusE: einfach nur 'f' drücken funzt nicht, oder meintest du etwas anderes?
<Henso> hat sich erledigt. danke euch
<LupusE> es gibt dinge, die aendern sich nie ;)
<pog> ich versteh trotzdem nicht ganz, warum apt nun den schluessel hat, und synaptic nicht...
<LupusE> ich verstehe nicht, warum du nur anschaust, wie du a aufrufst, aber nicth wie b aufgerufen wird. wenn du das nun mit einem genannten satz kombinierst koentne das ganz eventuell die loesung sein.
<pog> die Packetmeldung kommt ja ganz automatisch...
<LupusE> was ist denn eine paketmeldung?
<pog> D: Hinweise zu aktualisierung Apt-Authentifizierungsproblem , dann englischer Text, mit der Moeglichkeit, dass man den Update Manager nochmals aufrufen kann.
<LupusE> fangen wior mal anders an: du oeffnest synamptic und schaust dir die vorhandenen schluessel an. ist dein importierter dabei?
<pog> das Problem ist dropbox, ja ich schaue mal, ob in synamtic die Key ersichtlich sind.
<LupusE> was? wo ist nun eigendlich der punkt?
<LupusE> nee, halt, versuch es gar nicth erst.
<LupusE> ich mache was sinnvolles. (essen).
<pog> ich find's merkwuerding, dass man APT quasi mit dem von dropbox gelieferten BEfehl auf der CMD-Line korrigieren konnte, aber Synaptic hat dann diese Keys nicht.
<pog> ich muss glaube auch mal in die Kueche gehen..
<Frank794> nabend
<Mojo4> hallo, über empathy möchte ich mein icq konto einrichten, meine nummer und das passwort stimmen garantiert, ich erhalte aber die meldung: "getrennt - netzwerk fehler"
<Mojo4> benutze ubuntu 10.04
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> Mojo4: beim Betreten eines Kanals bekommst Du ein Topic zu lesen
<Fuchs> Mojo4: Sinn davon waere, dass Du es liest. 
<Mojo4> gehört diese frage nicht hier her?
<Fuchs> Mojo4: doch, durchaus
<Fuchs> Mojo4: Du bist nur der gefuehlte hunderste, der das fragt
<Fuchs> Mojo4: deswegen steht die Loesung extra im Topic
<Mojo4> oh, tut mir leid, ich hatte im ubuntuusers wiki unter lösungen geschaut, da stand nichts
<Mojo4> wie bekomme ich das topic wieder zu lesen?
<Spessi> hallo, ich nutze ubuntu 10.10 mit dem kernel 2.6.35-23-generic... ich würde gerne ein programm kompilieren, das die datei "autoconf.h" braucht. ist wohl irgendeine datei von den linux headern, aber die kann er nicht finden. linux headers sind installiert...
<Wedelwolf> /topic
<Fuchs> Mojo4: entweder mit Topic, oder: 
<Fuchs>  ICQ Probleme http://goo.gl/3NrKr und SSL deaktivieren   << extra fuer Dich :) 
<Fuchs> aeh, /topic. Boese Tastatur. 
<Mojo4> Fuchs: danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> sorry die etwas harsche Antwort, aber irgendwann wird man des Antwortens mued, wenn nach jeder Aenderung bei ICQ wieder ein paar Dutzend Leute hier fragen, bevor sie lesen :) 
<Mojo4> verständlich
<Spessi> hat niemand 'ne idee?
<Fuchs> Spessi: welches Programm? 
<Fuchs> Spessi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=autoconf.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any  << ggf. sucht das Programm sie am falschen Ort, 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/39exj24
<Fuchs> was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass Du ggf. die flaschen Header installiert hast
<dreamon> dadrc, Sorry mir kam heute Nachmittag was dazwischen. Bist noch da?
<Spessi> Fuchs: bin gerade dabei, bzw. versuche es, meine TV karte einzurichten. kompiliert wird da multiproto
<dadrc> dreamon: jo
<Spessi> Fuchs: falsche header glaube ich nicht, ist ja lediglich "apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic", oder?
<Fuchs> Spessi: je nach dem welcher Kernel Du hast. uname -r 
<dreamon> dadrc, Wie bekomm ich diese PPAs richtig los? Am besten die Pakete vorher deinstallieren?
<Spessi> hab ich ja oben schon mal erwähnt, 2.6.35-23-generic.. merkwürdigerweise findet er die autoconf.h mit locate bei "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic/include/generated/autoconf.h".. aber eben "22" und nicht "23"
<bekks> man sucht sowas auch nicht mit locate sondern mit find.
<dadrc> dreamon: ne, das ppa-purge ist schon der richtige weg. probier mal folgendes: entfern das ppa aus den paketquellen, füg es per add-apt-repository neu hinzu und purge es dann
<dreamon> dadrc, Au weia. Wie füge ich es dazu? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart ?
<dadrc> ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop
<Spessi> bekks: ah ok, danke. unter 2.6.35-23-generic ist's tatsächlich auch. aber wieso findet der gcc das dann nicht?
<bekks> Weil wir keine genaue Fehlermeldung haben.
<dreamon> dadrc, Das hat geklappt
<Spessi> /usr/local/src/multiproto-dvb-cvs-21022009/v4l/config-compat.h:4: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory 
<dadrc> dreamon: apt-cache policy nautilus
<dreamon> dadrc, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297714/
<dadrc> dreamon: sudo ppa-purge ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<dadrc> wenn das nicht geht, erst hinzufügen, dann purgen
<dreamon> dadrc, Aber wir hatten doch vorhin schon hinzugefügt.?
<dadrc> dreamon: das war ein anderes
<dreamon> sudo ppa-purge ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa->PPA to be removed: am-monkeyd nautilus-elementary-ppa->Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: am-monkeyd 
<dadrc> dann lies den zweiten satz :>
<dreamon> dadrc, Du willst mir sagen das es nun gelöscht ist?
<Fluggs> Hallo; ich hab hier nen prozess inner konsole gestartet, wie klinke ich den aus der konsole aus, sodass ich die konsole schließen kann?
<Fluggs> ... und besagter prozess weiterläuft
<jokrebel> Fluggs: ich glaub das hättest Du dann schon vorher so festlegen müssen…
<Fluggs> och kacke :D
<Fluggs> wie gehtn das?
<dreamon> dadrc, Nautilus ist immer noch die Version von vorhin, er deinstalliert aber nicht. Muß ich das noch irgendwie anstoßen
<bekks> Fluggs: "man nohup" oder "app && detach"
<Fluggs> alles klar, danke
<dadrc> dreamon: hast du das ppa von eben hinzugefügt?
<dreamon> dadrc,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa -> so ja.
<dadrc> dreamon: gut... sudo apt-get update
<dreamon> dadrc, ok
<dadrc> dreamon: sudo ppa-purge ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<dreamon> ok.. 
<dreamon> PPA to be removed: am-monkeyd nautilus-elementary-ppa->Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: am-monkeyd ->nautilus-elementary-ppa
<dadrc> dreamon: dann bin ich offiziell überfragt, wieso das bei dir nicht geht.
<dreamon> dadrc, Oh.. was müßte denn passieren?
<dadrc> dreamon: es sollte die pakete aus dem ppa deinstallieren, tut er aber, weil er die paketliste nicht findet.
<dadrc> dreamon: was komisch ist, weil er sie vorher runtergeladen haben sollte
<dreamon> dadrc, Au weia.
<jokrebel> Versuche über Thunderbird (IMAP) Mails weiterzuleiten enden seit kurzem immer mit "Ihr Sendevorgang war erfolgreich, aber das Kopieren in den Ordner für gesendete Nachrichten ist fehlgeschlagen.Wollen Sie zum Verfassen-Fenster zurückkehren". Wo fang ich die Fehlersuche an?
<levu> Hi, ich brauche mal hilfe beim konfigurieren von LIRC, meine Fernbedienung kann per inputlirc angesprochen werden, und ich will xbmc damit bedienen, wie mach ich das am besten?
<seann_> gibt es ein tool, mit welchen ich die audio spur von einer dvd in ein wav-file extrahieren kann?
<dreamon> seann_, ja gibt es.. fällt der name grad nicht ein..
<seann_> dreamon, falls er dir wieder einfällt, könntest du ihn mir ja mitteilen 
<dreamon> seann_, kann mir nichts mehr merken.. hab mal ein script geschrieben.. mist.. wie war das nochma
<jokrebel> Wenn ich die Mail neu verfasse (sogar nur mittel copy&paste) klappt auch das kopieren in den "Gesendet Ordner". Keiner ne Idee?
<jokrebel> +s
<dreamon> seann_, ffmpeg sollte das können
<seann_> dreamon, ein grafik-tool gibt es da nicht zufällig?
<dreamon> seann_, Wie ich schon sagte ich hab das mit scripts gemacht.. über Nautilus.. einmal die Syntax erarbeitet.. und schups.. gehts ruck zuck.. 
<seann_> dreamon, naja, ich brauche das anwenderfreundlich, ist für meinen vater
<seann_> mit console ist er auf dem kriegsfuss
<dreamon> projekt-x vielleicht.. 
<seann_> dreamon, hmm, damit geht es auf jedenfall, aber ist ja eigentlich nicht für die breite masse konzipiert ;)
<seann_> dreamon, aber erstmal danke
<schlaftier> jokrebel: Passiert mir auch gelegentlich. Meine Vermutung war, dass es damit zusammen hängt, dass ich auch eine andere Meldung in letzter Zeit häufiger bekomme: "Anzahl der gecachten Verbindung zu hoch" oder so ähnlich, d.h. der Server akzeptiert nicht unbegrenzt viele Verbindungen
<schlaftier> Den Parameter kann man beeinflussen
<jokrebel> schlaftier: diese Meldung kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Und meine Anzahl der Verbindungen sind in dem Moment mehrfach auf eben Mail und IRC und noch nicht mal n offener Browser beschränkt gewesen.
<schlaftier> jokrebel: Ich meine spezifisch IMAP-Verbindungen
<schlaftier> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=419780
<schlaftier> (in etwa so sieht das dann regelmäßig aus)
<jokrebel> schlaftier: mein Thunderbird hat Verbindung mit 3 (verschiedenen) Mailprovidern (zwei davon per IMAP): sprich: 2 mal 1ne IMAP-Connection. Das kann doch nicht zu viel sein?
<bekks> lsof -i und gucken, wieviele Verbindungen da wirklich offen sind.
<dreamon> dadrc, sudo ppa-purge ppa:gloobus-dev/gloobus-preview -> damit hat er eine ganze menge entfernt.
<schlaftier> jokrebel: Thunderbird kann mehrere Verbindungen zu demselben IMAP-Server halten, z.B. auch eine durchgängige Verbindung, so dass Emails sofort eintreffen und nicht nur beim Pollen alle paar Minuten 
<schlaftier> http://www.electrictoolbox.com/thunderbird-exceeded-maximum-connections-imap-server/
<shetlandpony> schlaftier's url: http://tinyurl.com/6e8rjs | Mozilla Thunderbird exceeded maximum number of connections to IMAP server
<dreamon> dadrc, Er zeigt aber immer noch -> 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu6~ppa160 0 für Nautilus an
<bekks> dreamon: Die Pakete, die aus dem Repo stammen, musst du selbstverständlich per Hand deinstallieren.
<bekks> Automatisch passiert das nicht.
<dreamon> bekks, Wie bekomm ich raus, welches mir den Nautilus verbastelt hat?
<bekks> 2.32.0-0ubuntu6~ppa160 war es.
<bekks> Geh einfach hin in synaptic, und installier die Version davon, die nicht aus dem PPA stammt.
<dreamon> apt-cache policy nautilus zeigte mir das an
<jokrebel> .oO(das hast Du wohl schon selber verbastelt)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nur was man selbst vermurkst, macht man auch richtig. ;)
<dreamon> bekks, du bist ein schlaues bekks.. Da stehen 3Versionen drin.. cool.. muß nur noch rausfinden, wie ich ihm sage welche ich will.
<Fuchs> dreamon: apt-pinning
<Fuchs> dreamon: steht in dem UU.de wiki
<jokrebel> …wie gesagt. Es kam noch nie eine Fehlermeldung von wegen "zu viele Verbindungen". Und wenn ich lsof -i betrachte sind da dann 2 Verbindungen zum Newsserver, 2 zum einen IMAP und 3 zum anderen IMAP - also weit entfernt zu den maximal 5 voreingestellten.
<schlaftier> jokrebel: dass 5 voreingestellt sind, muss allerdings nicht heißen, dass dein IMAP-Server auch wirklich 5 annimmt, er könnte auch schon vorher ablehnen. Es bedeutet nur, dass Thunderbird höchstens 5 parallele Verbindungen aufbauen wird
<schlaftier> Aber wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung
<jokrebel> schlaftier: hm - könnte das dann vielleicht auch sogar eine Abfrage-Überschneidung von verschiedenen Clients sein, die sowas verursachen. Ist halt nur komisch dass sich dass ausschließlich beim Weiterleiten auswirkt, dass er das dann nicht in "gesendet" kopieren kann.
<bekks> dreamon: Im Menü gibts einen Eintrag: Version erzwingen...
<dreamon> bekks, Ja habs gefunden.. und auch installiert.. Endlich.. 1.1 installiert.. Hurra..
<dreamon> bekks, Danke für den Tip!
<bekks> Nautilus 1.1??
<dreamon> beaver74, 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1
<dreamon> beaver74, Sry.. sollte an bekks gehen
<dadrc> dreamon: sorry, war afk... wenn es so geklappt hat, denk dran, die PPAs auszumachen. sonst hast du die neueren Versionen nach dem nächsten Update wieder drin
<jokrebel> .oO( …oder Zufall )
<dreamon> bekks, Das ist die Fehlerbereinigte Version von Nautlius.. Ich hatte so ein coverflow installiert von den PPAs. Da bliebt der Nautilus Bug drin..
<schlaftier> Warum auch immer Thunderbird in dem Fall eine Verbindung mehr aufbauen sollte...
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich hab eine PPA deinstallieren können.. aber scheinbar wars nicht die richtige .. da die "falsche" Version immer noch drin ist
<jokrebel> schlaftier: na egal erstmal - THX … vielleicht gibt sich das ja auch wieder - brauch ich auch nur gelegnetlich.
<jokrebel> gn8
<dreamon> So ein fuck.. die jungs von nautilus hatten nicht recht. der Fehler ist immer noch der alte.
<bekks> Welcher Fehler denn?
<dreamon> Wenn ich ein USB Gerät einstecke und daten drauf spiele.. und dann aushänge.. dann stürzt Nautilus einfach ab.
<dreamon> bekks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/nautilus/+bug/630884 
<bekks> Mit kde4 funktioneirt bei mir alles ;)
<dreamon> bekks, du nimmst kde.. nun aber sagamal.. des kann ja wohl net wahr sein.
<bekks> Doch :)
<dreamon> bekks, seit wann denn das?
<bekks> Seit wann was?
 * Fuchs schielt langsam zu seiner OT Peitsche
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> jemand da der pidgin nutzt?
<bekks> Warum?
<snooky> icq geh nicht mehr
<bekks> Topic schon gelesen?
<snooky> er sagt immer verbindung zum server verloren
<snooky> ??? nunja, also an pidgin kann es denke ich mal nicht liegen weil auf win läuft pidgin einwandfrei nur unter ubuntu nicht, also gehört es doch hier rein, oder?
<bekks> ,topic? snooky 
<shetlandpony> snooky: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<dAnjou> wie se immer alle abblocken von wegen "aba aba .. ich hab doch ubuntu :("
<dAnjou> :D
<snooky> dann frage ich halt woanders
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> snooky: die Loesung steht im Topic
<bekks> Lies doch einfach mal das Topic und probier die Tips zu ICQ aus.
<Fuchs> weil das Problem gefuehlte tausend Nutzer haben. Und weil gefuehlte tausend hier fragen, steht es im Topic. 
<Fuchs> also bitte lies das topic, wenn Du einen Kanal betrittst, wir machen das nicht zum Spass hin. Kleiner Tipp: die Loesung zu Deinem Problem steht ziemlich am Ende. 
<dr_gonzo> was gebraucht wird ist ein bot, der viertelstündlich den link zu den icq-problemen hier raushaut ;)
<Fuchs> bots sind und bleiben hier verboten. 
<snooky> dann mal was ganz anderes
<snooky> weiss jemand warum ich in vlc nur ton und kein bild habe? in mplayer etc. habe ich aber bild
<k1l> ,codecs? snooky 
<shetlandpony> snooky, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq`> snooky: vlc kocht, was codecs angeht, sein eigenes süppchen
<k1l> achso, andersrum, dann hilft eher die vlc seite. 
<snooky> ok, werde dann mal googlen
<Fuchs> (oder in den vlc logs, die es sogar als Fensterchen gibt, mal schauen als was er die Datei erkennt und wie er es abspielen will ... zum Glueck geh ich schlafen) 
<amd> hi
<amd> http://pastebin.ca/2006337, kann da mal einer einen Blick drauf werfen? Versuche hier seit einiger Zeit ein dist-upgrade zu machen, es wird jedoch immer wieder die selbe Datei heruntergeladen. Quasi Endlosschleife. Mit der graphischen Systemaktualisierung auch das selbe Symptom.
<amd> Hier wohl schon alle weggetrocknent?! :)
<k1l> ist das nen update von jaunty auf karmic?
<amd> nein nur normales dist-upgrade
<k1l> von welcher version auf welche?
<amd> karmic
<amd> apt-get dist-upgrade lässt doch normalerweise die version gleich?
<k1l> ja sry, stand auf dem schlauch
<k1l> trag mal die hauptserver ein. die .at server sind nciht die besten
<amd> k
<amd> alles klar, sieht jetzt besser aus. thx
<k1l> ja die server sind bekannt dafür probleme zu machen
<amd> war für mich das erste mal in dieser Form
<k1l> aber karmic hat nur noch bis 11.04 updates. solltest schonmal über nen plan b nachdenken :)
<amd> is schon in Arbeit, werde in den Nächsten wochen auf 10.04 Updaten
<amd> Noch eine gute Nacht, cu
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-30
<y0> hi
<tux_racer> Folgendes problem: ich würde gerne ein script/programm schreiben, welches, vereinfacht gesagt
<tux_racer> argh moment
<tux_racer> Ich würde gerne ein script/programm schreiben, welches, vereinfacht gesagt, eine reihe von links auf einer webseite folgt. so etwas wie: „folge allen links“ auf einer google suche. dabei ist es mir egal, ob dies nun in einem c-programm oder in einer firefox-application geschieht.
<tux_racer> nachdem ich nun an einer greasemonkey lösung gescheitert bin und mich auch minimal in libcurl für c/c++ angeschaut habe frage ich euch - mit welchen tools würde man so etwas denn realisieren?
<tm> tux_racer: deine frage ist mehr für den offtopic channel, ich sehe da keinen zusammenhang mit ubuntu support :)
<tux_racer> dann probiere ich es mal da, ich war mir nicht sicher ob es hierher gehört, es könnte ja ubuntu spezifische lösungen geben ^^
<leszek> hi
<stegbth> hi
<stegbth> i habe am We einen Samba-Server von Ubuntu 8.04 auf 10.04 aktualisiert
<stegbth> jetz
<stegbth> t werden die Druckertreiber nur verbunden, wenn der User admin-Rechte hat
<stegbth> dann aber ohne Fehlermeldung, dass die "unzertifizierte" Treiber zum Einsatz kommen
<stegbth> verbunden werden die Drucker via con2prt aus dem Logon-Script
<stegbth> waren die Drucker 1x verbunden kann man dem User die Admin-Rechte wieder nehmen und es fkt weiterhin
<stegbth> any ideas?
<leszek> samba server und drucker sharing sind nicht meine fachgebiete
<ppq> meins auch nicht, aber nur mal so aus interesse, wieso samba und nicht einfach cups?
<leszek> genau, das wollte ich auch gerade fragen xD
<leszek> Ich denke Cups sollte ja auch über Netzwerk von nem Windows Rechner angesprochen werden können
<ppq> auf jeden fall, ja
<leszek> bei dem obigen Problem habe ich die vermutung, dass evtl. ein Gruppenrecht falsch gesetzt ist, aber das ist nur ne vermutung
<stegbth> Cups hat eh die Drucker unten drunter zum verwalten. Aber die Treiber an die Windows-Clients werden via Samba verteilt
<stegbth> oder geht das auch mit cups?
<stegbth> vermutlich nur, solange ppd Files zum Einsatz kommen oder?
<stegbth> leszek: welches Gruppenrecht? wenn der User mal Admin-Rechte hatte fkt. d.h. ich vermute es gibt Probleme mit dem Treiber
<stegbth> komisch ist ja nur, dass das vorher fkt.
<leszek> stegbth: der Windows User oder der User am server ?
<ppq> wenn du den drucker mit cups bspw. über ipp freigibst, brauchen die clients keine treiber
<stegbth> leszek: der Windows User braucht einmalig admin-Rechte
<leszek> achso
<leszek> hab das dann falsch verstanden
<stegbth> ppq: wie schicke ich den Treiber (mit Schachtauswahl usw) an den Windows-Client?
<ppq> bzw. keine zusätzlichen treiber, windows kann das seit 2000
<stegbth> wie kann ich die Drucker automatisiert verbinden?
<stegbth> ja, W2k kann IPP drucken, aber die Treiber werden immer benoetigt
<stegbth> zumindest so wie ich das aufgesetzt hatte
<stegbth> u.u. was habe ich falsch gemacht
<leszek> hmm... gabs da keinen universellen CUPS Treiber ? Ich hab das so in Erinnerung
<ppq> ich war eigtl. auch der meinung, dass da aufm windows client nichts zusätzlich benötigt wird
<stegbth> wenn ein ipp Printer zum Einsatz kommen soll, sind admin-Rechte am Client notwendig
<stegbth> der Punkt "Verbindung mit einem Drucker im Internet oder Heim/Firmennetz herstellen" bleibt dann ausgegraut
<ppq> hm.. und wenn du den einmal mit admin-rechten hinzufügst?
<ppq> danach müsste es doch eigentlich auch ohne gehen
<stegbth> gibt man die URL  bei Drucker herstellen ein, kommt "Sie haben keine ausreichenden Rechte, um dei Verbindung mit dem Drucker herzustellen" das kommt, weil der Client den Treiber nicht installieren darf, ob er ihn denn dann ueberhaupt holen wuerde, weis ich nicht
<stegbth> ppq: haha, jedem user Admin-Rechte geben, anmelden, abmelden, nehmen wollte ich irgendwie vermeiden
<stegbth> es ist ja nicht nur 1 Client
<ppq> hier äußern sich ein paar microsoft-leute dazu: http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/winserverprint/thread/ea8ad1ee-01de-4e9c-aeed-3fa0f1585df7
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/2cd38dw | 
<ppq> stegbth: in dem forum bist du vermutlich besser aufgehoben als hier im ubuntu-support
<stegbth> ppq: werde das mal pruefen, vermute aber, dass dann samba schuld ist ;)
<tm> stegbth: frag doch mal im #samba oder #smb channel nach ;)
<fist> hey, ich habe gestern versucht das programm "firebird" zu installieren .. dieses scheitert _immer_ an folgender stelle: 
<fist> Setting up firebird2.0-classic (2.0.5.13206-0.ds2-5build1) ...
<fist> update-rc.d: warning: firebird2.0-classic stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none) * Preparing /var/run/firebird/2.0...                                    [ OK ]
<fist> ich benötige das programm nicht mehr, kann die installation aber nicht abbrechen und apt-get bzw. dpkg wird fuer andere installationen geblockt
<fist> ich versuche fix einen neustart
<gnude> hallo, ich brauch etwas hilfe beim einrichten eines vpn mittels openvpn. vieleicht auch etwas mehr hilfe. wie fange ich am besten an?
<leszek> gnude: indem du dir das hier durchliest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<gnude> hab ich gemacht,
<gnude> aber ich blick da kaum durch.
<gnude> ich dachte ... vieleicht kann mir jemand so im chat helfen...?
<koegs> dann nochmal durchlesen, drüber nachdenken, umsetzen
<ppq> gnude: wenn du etwas davon nicht verstehst, stell am besten konkrete fragen
<gnude> ok
<gnude> ich lese durch
<gnude> probiere am "system" aus 
<gnude> und stell fragen was nicht klappt.
<gnude> ok?
<koegs> schritt 1 finde ich toll, hättest du direkt machen sollen :)
<gnude> ok.
<gnude> die datei vars in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2 existiert nicht, also leg ich die an. 
<ppq> gnude: viel erfolg :) aber bitte nicht nur blind abtippen, sondern erstmal verstehen und nachvollziehen, bei einigen befehlen aus der anleitung muss man auch noch selbst was anpassen an die lokalen gegebenheiten
<ppq> gnude: wenn du von /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/ kopiert hast, hast du auf jeden fall eine datei vars
<ppq> gnude: lies bitte etwas genauer, du musst das erstmal rüberkopieren
<ppq> gnude: willst du denn überhaupt einen server einrichten? oder nur einen client in ein bestehendes vpn integrieren?
<ppq> (bin mal afk)
<gnude> bis gleich
<beaver74> Wie verhindere ich das im gnome Vollbildfenster von dem unteren Panel überdeckt werden?
<beaver74> Panel/Eigenschaften ist nichts zu finden
<leszek> beaver74: standardmäßig ist es so eingestellt, dass vollbildfenster das unter panel überdecken
<leszek> um welches programm handelt es sich denn ?
<beaver74> leszek: um sämtliche Fenster, auch die Konsole schiebt sich zB unter das Panel
<leszek> hmm... 
<beaver74> aber, ich muss auch zugeben, ich verwende auf dem Rechner kein Ubuntu...
<koegs> l o l
<leszek> sondern ?
<beaver74> Ich schau mal lieber selber weiter
<beaver74> ist ein Mint
<leszek> hmm... mag sein, dass die dort was in deren einstellungen im gconf-editor unter den metacity einstellungen umgestellt haben
<leszek> falls du metacity als fenstermanager verwendest und nicht compiz 
<beaver74> leszek: gconf-editor! kam nicht auf den Namen, werde da mal schauen
<beaver74> leszek: wird compiz verwendet
<beaver74> ich schau mal, danke leszek 
<leszek> dann könnte auch was in den compiz einstellungen der grund dafür sein
<beaver74> ok
<beaver74> Entschuldigt die dreiste Frage ;)
<gnude> ppq, wieder da?
<koegs> du hättest auch andere leute fragen können...
<ppq> gnude: schon länger, ja. du hättest auch einfach schonmal meine frage beantworten können :)
<ppq> gnude: nichts für ungut, aber sonderlich motiviert scheinst du nicht zu sein, das ganze zu verstehen
<gnude> ich will einen server einrichten zur standortvernetzung
<gnude> das heisst eine aussenstelle soll auf das lokale netz zugreifen
<ppq> gnude: ok. hast du denn mittlerweile die beispielkonfigurationsdateien rüberkopiert?
<gnude> mom, kurz afk
<koegs> gnude: wenn du OpenVPN nicht verstehst, wäre die Anbindung über eine fertige Lösung vielleicht sinnvoller
<gnude> so da bin ich
<gnude> ne ich denke das die openvpn lösung gut und flexibel ist....
<bullgard> Als ich meinen Maverick-Rechner startete, meldete er in einer virtuellen Konsole: "Ext3-fs: sda7: orphan cleanup on readonly fs." Die Meldung ist verschwunden beim weiteren Startvorgang. In welcher Logdatei finde ich diese Meldung? 
<gnude> ppq: so ich hab jetzt alles rüberkopiert
<gnude> die zertifikate erstellt
<gnude> vorher die vars angepasst
<gnude> die server.conf angepasst
<gnude> die sysctl.conf editiert
<TheInfinity> bullgard: wenn du pech hast in garkeiner. wenn das deine hauptplatte ist.
<TheInfinity> bullgard: ansonsten syslog.
<gnude> was muss in die rc.local nun genau rein. hier häng ich noch etwas...
<gnude> laut anleitung das hier:  route add -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw vpn.server.i.p 
<gnude> also die ip und netmask verstehe ich. aber... .vpn.server .i.p  was für ein wert muss ich da nehmen? servername?
<koegs> hast du verstanden warum du evtl.(!) machen musst?
<gnude> ne da steh ich im moment auf dem schlauch....
<gnude> hmm später soll ein router von dlink dazwischen stehen
<gnude> das heisst... dieser wird die funktion des gateway haben. (richtig?)
<gnude> und er befehl sagt, das die pakete nicht nur an den gateway geschickt werden sollen sondern auch an den vpn server, so das sie zu den clients weitergeleitet werden?
<gnude> richtig?
<ppq> es bedeutet, dass die clients nicht nur den vpn-server erreichen sondern auch das gateway des vpn-servers (im "echten" lan des vpn-servers)
<bullgard> TheInfinity: Ja, dort habe ich sie tatsächlich gefunden. --  Vielen Dank! --  Diese Meldung wird gefolgt von: "ext_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1282309." Dann folgen 5 weitere, 4 davin mit ähnlichen Nummern. Dann kommt: "6 orphan inodes deleted. recovery complete. mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." War das nun ein Hardware-(d. h. Platten-)fehler oder ein Softwarefehler?
<bullgard> davon
<ppq> gnude: und für vpn.server.i.p. musst du die vpn-server-ip einsetzen ;)
<TheInfinity> klingt nach irgendnem dateisystemfehler der behoben wurde
<TheInfinity> kann auf ne fehlerhafte hdd hinweise, frag mal smart
<ppq> gnude: den clients gegenüber ist dann der vpn-server das gateway
<gnude> ok
<gnude> das heisst der server ist nach dieser anleitung fertig...
<gnude> nee
<gnude> nicht ganz
<gnude> was muss ich jetzt eintragen als vpn.server.i.p
<gnude> den servernamen?
<bullgard> TheInfinity:  Ich frage S.M.AR.T.
<ppq> lies doch mal, was ich eben schrien
<ppq> *schrieb
<gnude> das die clients das gateway des vpn servers erreichen können.
<gnude> ja das hab ich verstanden.
<gnude> oh jetzt hab cih es
<gnude> sorry
<ppq> :)
<gnude> ppq: im moment ist noch eine wechselnde ip adresse eingerichtet, aber .... in zukunft soll ne feste her.
<gnude> das erleichtert ja das vpn
<gnude> kann man denn ausser dyndns noch anders die ip von aussen herausbekommen?
<gnude> ich denke daran, das man eine bestimmte email an das system schickt, die dann mit der aktuellen ip beantwortet wird oder so....
<ppq> dyndns ist das einfachste. mit abstand
<bullgard> TheInfinity: Laufwerksverwalung > (Speichergeräte) > PATA Host Adapter > 80 GB Festplatte > Laufwerk > SMART-Status: "Laufwerk ist funktionstüchtig." <- Meintest Du das?
<bullgard> verwaltung
<TheInfinity> ,smart? bullgard
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber smart
<TheInfinity> argh. schau ins wiki nach. :)
<TheInfinity> *im
<bullgard> Hä?
<TheInfinity> im ubuntuusers.de wiki gibts dazu n artikel wie man SMART werte lesen muss
<bullgard> TheInfinity: Ich habe ein konkretes Ubuntu-Programm benutzt, das eine konkrete Aussage macht zu SMART, so wie Du es gearaten hast. Und nun machst Du eine Rolle rückwärts. Wieso mjachst Du jetzt eine Rolle rückwärts?
<TheInfinity> smart besteht nicht nur aus einem satz.
<TheInfinity> auch in dem ubuntu programm nicht.
<gnude> ok
<gnude> noc ne frage
<TheInfinity> aber es wäre ein wenig albern dir jetzt die erklärungen zu smart aus dem wiki vorzulesen, oder? :)
<gnude> in der anleitung steht: ... die authentifizierung des openvpn servers ift für einen ersten ersten test nicht notwendig......
<bullgard> TheInfinity: [14:08]	<TheInfinity>	smart besteht nicht nur aus einem satz." <- Das ist mir bekannt.
<gnude> das heisst, der jetzt eingerichtet server genötigt keine authentifizierung???
<bullgard> gnude: Von 3 Fragezeichen hintereinander sind in diesem Kanal 2 zuviel.
<gnude> ok
<fist> hey, mein pidgin (v. 2.6.6) ist kaputt gegangen .. laut support sollte mein fehler mit der aktuellen version 2.7.7 behoben sein .. diese ist allerdings nicht im paketbaum gelistet. lohnt es sich die manuell zu installieren oder warten?
<bullgard> fist: Warten.
<fist> bullgard: kannst du den satz noch etwas ausschmücken
<bullgard> fist: (Ich habe wenig Zeit.)
<fist> muss ich dumm sterben
<bullgard> fist: Pidgin wird z. Z. sehr intensiv weiterentwickelt. Und die Ubuntu-MOTUs unterstützen Pidgin auch sehr aktiv.
<fist> bullgard: okay danke
<FM-Audio> Hallo Freunde ich hab folgendes Problem mit meiner Soundkarte in Verbindung mit dem Programm Mixxx: Mixxx startet normal aber sobald ich die Soundkarte auswähle die ich benötige (Native Instruments Audio8DJ) stürzt Mixxx ab
<ppq> fist: wenn du dir der risiken einer fremdquelle bewusst bist, kannst du auch das pidgin-ppa hinzufügen. das ist auf http://pidgin.im beschrieben
<ppq> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ <-- da
<Ijon_> heyho. ich probiere gerade mit ntfsundelete dateien zu recovern und will das ergebnis in nen file schmeissen. der befehl "sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sda2 -o /home/ubuntu/sda2-recover
<Ijon_> funzt leider nicht
<Ijon_> ich bekomme als ausgabe nur die liste an möglichen optionen
<beaver74> FM-Audio: Hattest Du mal versucht Mixxx mit padsp zu starten?
<FM-Audio> was ist padsp?
<beaver74> FM-Audio: /usr/bin/padsp - redirect OSS audio devices to PulseAudio
<FM-Audio> sowas habe ich noch nicht probiert. Können wir das mal zusammen testen?
<beaver74> also mal $ padsp mixxx versuchen
<beaver74> Ich habe da wenig Ahnung von, FM-Audio, ist das Erste was mir grade einviel.
<beaver74> *einfiel
<Ijon_> ich glaube mein ansatz ist falsch. ich will das ergebnis von ntfsundelete in nen file senden. wie mach ich das?
<Ijon_> ich glaube ich muss eine | verwenden, aber was kommt dahinter?
<FM-Audio> ja ich versuchs mal beaver74
<FM-Audio> im prinzip passiert da auch nicht mehr als wenn ich mixxx in die console eingebe.
<beaver74> FM-Audio: "sehen" wirst du da auch nichts, optimal wäre halt das mixxx nicht abstürzt 
<ppq> Ijon_: ohne weitere parameter scannt ntfsundelete nur, du brauchst -u, wie man der ausgabe entnehmen kann.
<FM-Audio> ich hab in einem Forum einen Befehl gefunden damit klappt es vorübergehend. export PA_ALSA_PLUGHW=1 mixxx
<Ijon_> ppq: genau das will ich, er soll erstmal nur scannen
<ppq> Ijon_: ah, und die ausgabe willst du in eine textdatei leiten?
<FM-Audio> damit startet Mixxx zwar mit der richtigen Soundkarte aber ich kann noch kein Vinyl Control aktivieren sonst stützt er wieder ab.
<Ijon_> ppq: genau
<ppq> Ijon_: dann ist > vielleicht was für dich
<Ijon_> hat > ne manpage?
<beaver74> FM-Audio: mehr könnte _ich_ da jetzt nicht zu sagen
<FM-Audio> mhm trotzdem danke =)
<ppq> Ijon_: einfach 'befehl > datei'. näheres im ubuntuusers wiki, stichwort shell und umleitungen
<ppq> Ijon_: du kannst auch 'befehl | less'
<beaver74> FM-Audio: gern, viel glück :)
<ppq> Ijon_: ... machen, dann kannst du die ausgabe direkt lesen
<Ijon_> ppq: der tipp mit dem | less hats gebracht, genau sowas wollte ich
<Ijon_> super
<FM-Audio> beaver74 ich habe gerade einen Tipp bekommen weiß aber nicht wie ich da vorgehen soll vielleicht hast du eine Idee. Ich soll das PortAudio Package aktualisieren wie und wo mach ich das?
<Guest73093> hallo
<antagonist> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich mich mim IRC verbinden kann, wenn mein router mich damit nicht durchlässt (hab keinen zugriff auf router-konfig)
<dAnjou> antagonist: webchat?
<jokrebel> hi
<dAnjou> antagonist: proxy
<dAnjou> lässt sich bestimmt in irssi einstellen
<dAnjou> jop /set proxy
<antagonist> ich verwende irssi
<antagonist> das is ne idee... sonst gibts nichts - eleganteres?
<antagonist> gibts dazu ne anleitung, oder ähnliches, wo ich sehen kann, was ich da machen muss, und was ich für vorraussetzungen haben muss?
<sash_> antagonist: vserver mieten und per ssh drauf
<jokrebel> .oO( wenn "ich" keinen Konfigurations-Zugriff auf einen Router habe ist es in der Regel auch nicht "meiner" - Und wieso ist IRC-Zugriff blockiert? )
<antagonist> da hast du recht, jokrebel, es ist nicht "meiner" sondern jener, hinter welchem ich sitze, wenn ich mich mit dem web verbinde.
<antagonist> das weiß ich nicht. ich bin normal in nem wohnheim, und da is das halt so
<kevin__> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit apt-get weiterhelfen?
<kevin__> E: Methode /usr/lib/apt/methods/http hat nicht korrekt gestartet
<kevin__> gestern ging es noch ohne probleme 
<dAnjou> antagonist: was sin'n das für paranoide typen?
<koegs> können wir uns jetzt wieder auf den support konzentrieren :)
<koegs> vorschlag: webchat, vserver mit irssi oder openvpn
<antagonist> openvpn? klingt interessant. grad mal nachschlagen.
<antagonist> bzw. insgesammt vpn
<antagonist> ma guggen, ob ich das zum laufen bring. sonst meld ich mich morgen nochmal
<kevin__> Keiner eine Idee, weshalb mein apt-get update befehl die Fehler ausgibt?
<kevin__> nun erhalte ich Konnte Datei /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages nicht öffnen - open (23 Too many open files in system)
<kevin__> bei apt-get update
<MOSMarauder> kevin__: reboote einfach mal
<kevin__> k
<kevin__> danke
<kevin__> hab mir schon sorgen gemacht :D
<hausgeist> hm.. pidgin hat mal wieder probleme mit icq, oder?
<sash_> jo
<hausgeist> gibts schon nen workaround?
<jokrebel> hausgeist: siehe /topic
<fanti> hallo! kann man in der bash abfragen, ob man via console eingeloggt ist, oder per remote shell ?
<hausgeist> jokrebel: danke, der tipp funktioniert aber bei mir nich ;>
<hausgeist> "Invalid requested host"
<maitrey_> hat jemand ein problem mit dem 10.10 erste kernel upgrade? Ist das mogliche weise weil ich das von eine unofficiele torrent untergelladen habe?  I bin keine deutsche so entschuldige die Fehler :-)
<Robert_Zenz> maitrey_, definiere: Problem.
<sash_> fanti: mach mal "who" in der konsole und sieh dir die letzte spalte an. einmal per ssh, einmal ohne. da ist ein unterschied. daran kann man das u.A. erkennen
<sash_> fanti: eventuell interessiert dich auch http://www.debian-administration.org/article/205/Fancy_Bash_Prompts
<maitrey_> Es ist nicht moglich boot nach dem erste upgrade von kernel. Ich habe 10.10 instaliert und dan nur alle die programe runtergeladen und dan die update manager updates. dan habe ich restart gemacht und nie wieder gesehen von ubuntu. nur eine "slash". 
<bullgard> maitrey_: Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Kernelupdate in Maverick. Dein Fehler ist also nicht allgemein.
<Flix|> i @ all
<Flix|> ich hab da ein kleines problem
<Flix|> ich hab einen inetd der auf port 80 lauscht und den apache2 aussperrt 
<Flix|> wie krieg ich den inetd weg?
<maitrey_> ich habe danach gesucht und ein par leute gesehn mit dem gleichem problem. Ich glaube es ist vegen diese torrent von welche ich das runtergeladen habe, ist das moglich????
<koegs> möglich... ja, auf jeden fall immer von den offiziellen quellen herunterladen
<maitrey_> ich habe jetz der officiele download gestartet. aber ich weis wirklich nicht ob das der problem ist.
<sash_> koegs: torrent kann eine offizielle quelle sein
<bullgard> Flix|: Ich kann Dir nichte mpfehlen, den inetd zu deinstallieren. YMMV
<bullgard> s/nichte/nicht/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Flix|: Ich kann Dir nicht mpfehlen, den inetd zu deinstallieren. YMMV
<maitrey_> na ja ich bin wirklich eine trottel aber man lern sich beim fehler machen, ist das nicht war??:-) danke
<Flix|> so blöd bin ich auch nicht
<Flix|> ;-)
<maitrey_> ja ich habe jetzt ein von http://releases.ubuntu.com 
<maitrey_> danke!
<maitrey_> mein ich tschus
<bullgard> maitrey_: tschüss!
<Flix|> kommt sonst noch 'ne idee von euch?
<koegs> sash_: ja, aber es wurde ja auf eine inoffizielle quelle hingewiesen
<hinogi1> Ich hab ein problem mit flash in browsern unter ubuntu 10.10 x64 und zwar hab ich keinen sound
<coldjack> hallo ich habe gerade mein thunderbird upgedatet, leider sind nicht mehr meine alten mails/konte enthalten würde gerne importieren
<coldjack> wie kann ich ads auf den leichtesten weg machen?
<coldjack> vor allem im localen ordner ist irgendwie mein linux verzeichnis aufgelistet
<bullgard> hinogi1: <ubottu>	hinogi1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flix|> boah s21 is beinahe besser als tatort
<sdx23> Flix|: Bitte nicht hier, danke.
<Flix|> ich hab einen inetd der auf port 80 lauscht und den apache2 aussperrt 
<Flix|> wie krieg ich den inetd weg?
<bullgard>  Laufwerksverwaltung > (Speichergeräte) > PATA Host-Adapter > 80 GB Festplatte > Laufwerk > Laufwerksverwaltung > SMART-Werte > (Attribute) >  Kennung=1, Attribut=Lesefehlerrate, Einschätzung=Gut, Wert normalisiert=100, Schlechtester=100, Grenzwert=51, Wert=0, Definition: "Häufigkeit der Fehler beim Lesen von Rohdaten vom Laufwerk. Ein von Null verschiedener Wert deutet auf ein Problem mit...
<bullgard> ...der Plattenoberfläche oder den Schreib-/Leseköpfen hin." Auf Welche Größe ist der "Wert normalisiert" bezogen? Wie ist "Grenzwert" definiert?
<sampleee_> huhu alle
<sampleee_> kurze frage zum nvidia-treiber:
<sampleee_> welchen sollte ich nehmen? Version 173 oder [empfohlen]
<leszek> sampleee_: welche karte hast du denn ?
<sampleee_> puhh halt eine mit nvidia-chipsatz
<sampleee_> ^^
<leszek> sampleee_: dann nimm das was dir empfohlen wird
<sampleee_> top dankeschön!
<sampleee> huhu nochmal
<sampleee> habe ein dämliches problem mit xinerama unter 10.10
<sampleee> sobald ich es aktiviere, schmiert X ab, wenn ich diverse anwendungen starte
<sampleee> zb virtualbox oder einfach nur vlc
<sampleee> hmmm
<sampleee> keiner das problem schonmal gehabt?
<sampleee> das nervt schon seit 4 wochen und kein update hat geholfen....
<sampleee> pls HELP ^^
<sampleee> sysrestart...
<sampleee> also xinerama,... jemand ne idee?
<Flix|> samplee: warum hast du xinerama aktiviert, hast du mehrere bildschirme?
<sampleee> jau
<sampleee> und ohne xinerama kein verschieben von icons oder fenstern, sondern getrennte Xe
<sampleee> und das nervt
<Flix|> hmm, ich hab das damals nvidia "nativ" gemacht und das gin auch (imho)
<sampleee> jo, unter 10.04 war alles easy. aber da eine meiner platten am abschmieren war (dank SMART erkannt) musste ich neu aufsetzen
<sampleee> jetzt habe ich 10.10 und damit auch das prob
<Flix|> hmm
<sampleee> keiner ne idee? 
<Flix|> ich bin umgestiegen auf ati (amd) auch ein pain in the ass
<sampleee> bin selbst auch leider zu doof die logfiles zu verstehen, da ich erst seit nem jahr auf ubuntu bin
<leszek> sampleee: ich versteh nicht ganz weshalb du xinerama nutzt
<leszek> du hast ne nvidia karte ?
<huzpol> hi leute wie kann ich den port 21 freigeben?
<strubbl> den prozess beenden, der die 21 blockiert?!
<huzpol> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp  --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<leszek> ftpd starten :P
<huzpol> wie finde ich raus welcher prosses die 21 blockiert
<huzpol> ?
<strubbl> was meinst du mit blockieren?
<huzpol> du hast es doch gesagt
<strubbl> na werden pakete geblockt und kommen nciht auf port 21 an oder willst du einen ftpd starten, was aber nicht geht, weil der port21 schon belegt ist...
<sampleee> @ leszek: ich benutze xinerma weiles mir aus zwei getrennten x-screens einen gemeinsamen mach und ich somit icons und fenster hin und her verschieben kann
<matthias2> Hallo, hab grad vsftpd auf ubuntu installiert um im LAN dateien zu tauschen (ja, es geht NUR über FTP). Hab dazu auch einen extra benutzer erstellt, aber damit hab ich per FTP keine schreibberechitgung. Wie kann ich die Rechte von dem Benutzer denn umändern?
<huzpol> ne die  kommen nicht an
<sampleee> @ leszek: ohne xinerama habe ich 2 getrennte screens
<jokrebel> huzpol: …und solltest Du hinter einem Router sitzen und das vom Internet aus wollen willst Du am Router den Port forwarden.
<sdx23> huzpol: Daheim? Hinter nem Router? Vserver?
<huzpol> der prot ist fregegeben
<jokrebel> huzpol: nicht freigeben sondern forwarden!
<huzpol> ja es ist forwardet
<sash_> es war von lan die rede
<jokrebel> …bzw. weiter- oder umleiten.
<huzpol> es ist
<jokrebel> wo?
<huzpol> am router
<leszek> sampleee: das ist doch unsinn, ich kann bei mir in nvidia-settings auswählen 2 bildschirme parallel und muss dann nix an der xorg.conf rumspielen
<leszek> da wird dann auch nur ein xserver genutzt
<sash_> jokrebel: huzpol und matthias2 vermischt, sorry
<huzpol> ftp://188.111.123.132:21
<huzpol> konnt es ja selber probieren
<huzpol> es schein das die 21 geblockt wird
<sampleee> @ leszek: ich spiele auch nicht an der xorg rum. fakt ist aber, dass ich ohne aktiviertes xinerama weder fenster noch icons vom einen auf den anderen screen verschoben bekomme
<sdx23> huzpol: die Ausgabe von netstat -tulpen in einen Nopaste bitte
<sampleee> @ leszek: natürlich kann ich auf dem 2. screen auch fenster öffnen und sonst alles veranstalten, aber ich bekomme es eben nicht auf den 1. screen verschoben
<sdx23> (als root, sinnvollerweise)
<jokrebel> huzpol: einen Port am Router freigeben bzw. weiterleiten ist nicht das selbe - entweder oder hoffe ich.
<strubbl> huzpol, dann musst du deinem router sagen, dass er den port 21 auf den wunsch rechner weiterleiten soll
<leszek> sampleee: das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, weil es hier wunderbar klappt
<sampleee> @ leszek: supi
<leszek> der stretched also verbreitert auch das panel wenn ich den zweiten bildschirm als rechts neben meinem bildschirm einstelle
<huzpol> strubbl: das habe ich schon
<sampleee> @ leszek: und du hast 10.10?
<leszek> ja
<sampleee> waaaas?
<strubbl> ist auf dem zielrechner der port 21 dann auch offen huzpol ?
<leszek> ist ein lubuntu 10.10 aber das macht in diesem fall nix
<sampleee> ist klar. welchen treiber hast du laufen?
<leszek> sampleee: und ich hab nix mit xinerama eingestellt
<sampleee> 173, oder den empfohlenen?
<leszek> den nvidia 260 irgendwas
<sampleee> 260?
<sampleee> na da muss ich mal nachhaken
<leszek> ich mein aber es klappt auch mit nouveau, jedenfalls hatte ich das teil mal mit nouveau an einem beamer das hat es zunächst den desktop auf beide bildschirme verteilt anstatt zu klonen, wie ich es damals haben wollte
<leszek> sampleee: 260.19.21 ist der treiber den ich hier laufen habe
<sampleee> bei mir wird und wurde auch nie ne taskbar auf beide screens verteilt
<sampleee> öhhh
<leszek> sampleee: ja das kann gnome spezifisch natürlich anders sein mit dem panel
<huzpol> strubbl: hgier die psatebin : http://pastebin.com/K51uaQnj
<sampleee> srry....  tel
<strubbl> und was sagt iptables -L ?
<huzpol> strubbl: http://pastebin.com/YKKLVLXv
<huzpol> strubbl: und was sagst du?
<huzpol> ist der prot frei oder gibt es andere probleme?
<huzpol> strubbl: was meinst du ? es ist doch alles offen
<strubbl> ja na wenn auf der ftp-kiste alles offen ist, dann funktioniert deine router-weiterleitung nicht
<PBeck> hi
<huzpol> hmmm
<huzpol> ist den alles offen? strubbl
<strubbl> kp, sieht man ja an iptables -L. hast du noch eine andere firewall am laufen?
<huzpol> ne einglich nicht
<matthias2> Kann mir jemand den Befehl sagen, damit die gruppe "ftp" auf dem ganzen system lese und schreibrechte hat?
<sdx23> matthias2: das willst du nicht.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<matthias2> sdx23, naja, in allen ordnern für die ich als standardbenutzer kein "sudo" brauche.
<matthias2> Außerdem ist das für nen FTP Server im LAN, der is von außen nicht zugänglich
<sdx23> matthias2: Macht trotzdem wenig Sinn. Welcher ftpd denn?
<huzpol> wie kann ich dei firewall abshalten?
<sdx23> Das ist ok, jedoch kann vsftp das, ohne dass du da mit weiteren extra Benutzern rumpfuscht.
<sdx23> Oh, und diesen Channel gibt's extra für Support, so können sich mehr Leute beteiligen als im Query und es werden optimalere Lösungen gefunden.
<huzpol> /etc/init.d/iptables stop kennt er nicht
<matthias2> ok sry sdx23 
<matthias2> aber wenn ich nun mienen standardbenutzer nehme, dann kann er eben auch dateien ausführen, was ich nicht will
<coldjack> hallo ich habe eine Frage kann man unter linux eine entfernte anmeldung irgendwie durchführen das heißt, bevor sich der user vom entfernten rechner angemeldet hat das man dies extern via netzwerk/internet macht
<sdx23> matthias2: Du suchst: "Lokale Benutzer auf ihr Homeverzeichnis beschränken" im Wiki-Artikel zu vsftpd.
<ACiD> Guten Abend, kennt sich von euch jemand mit der ~/.asoundrc aus ? Nach Upgrade auf das neue XBMC habe ich keinen AC3/DTS Digitalton mehr, laut Internet soll es helfen die asoundrc zu löschen und neu zu erstellen. Wie erstelle ich die denn neu ? Vielen Dank
<neonkeks> hey
<tux-flo> coldjack: meinst du ssh?
<coldjack> mhm joar kann man denn ssh schon aktivieren bevor sich der benutzer angemeldet hat?
<sdx23> coldjack: das wird er standardmäßig, es sei denn falsch eingerichtet.
<coldjack> ok
<neonkeks> ich bräuchte hilfe :/
<coldjack> dann werd ich mich damit mal beschäftigen...
<leszek> neonkeks: dann stell eine frage
<neonkeks> oh schon ok^
<neonkeks> ^^
<sdx23> coldjack: Stichwort "Init Skript" und "update-rc.d" und der Artikel "Dienste" im Wiki.
<Wedelwolf> *seufz* seit heute geht mein icq nicht mehr, also mit pidgin, weiss da einer rat?
<Wedelwolf> SSL is aus, server is auch geändert
<dadrc> Wedelwolf: Version?
<Wedelwolf> ah.... jetzt hab ich clientauth aus... funzt
<dadrc> oder so =)
<Wedelwolf> 2.6.6 hätte ich
<Wedelwolf> aber nach dem update vorhin hab ich immer noch 2.6.6
<dadrc> Pidgin neugestartet?
<Wedelwolf> den ganzen lappy wegen kernelupdate
<sash_> ich versteh auch nicht, wieso die bei 2.6.6 bleiben. upstream ist bei 2.7.7
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich auch nicht. Ich benutz allerdings auch die Developer-Version, spart einem 'ne Menge Rumgeärger, hab ich so den Eindruck
<sash_> und auf pidgin.im steht direkt: Pidgin 2.7.7 completely fixes the MSN certificate issue, enables multiple MSN logins, and fixes the AIM SSL Handshake Failure error. 
<sash_> genau das, über das die letzten wochen rumgemeckert wird. naja, ot
<neonkeks> ich geh, bis morgen
<apollo13> sash_: weil 2.7.7 kein bugfix release ist, sondern verglichen mit 2.6.6 nen feature release
<apollo13> und hey, wen interessiert schon icq/msn
<apollo13> hätte ubuntu 2.7 in den repos wäre wahrscheinlich auch 2.7.7 reingekommen als bugfix
<apollo13> oh, ist sogar 2.7.3, was auch immer du mit 2.6.6 hast…
<sash_> ich garnix. ich hab 2.7.5. vielleicht ist 2.6.6 in der lts
<apollo13> jupp in der lts ist es, da braucht man dann aber auch wirklich nix erwarten^^
<sash_> doch. backports
<apollo13> nö; wie gesagt, die wenigsten interessieren sich für icq/msn -- von daher ist die chance für backports auch gering
<sash_> bei nem instant-messenger interessieren sich die Meisten für ICQ/MSN, von daher wäre es schon gut, wenn man das machen würde, aber wie gesagt, es wird ot ;) 
<tm> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<beaver74> Werte die vor 9.04(?) über /etc/sysfs.conf übergeben werden konnten, was seit Upstart nicht mehr möglich sein soll, können die in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh mithilfe von echo gesetzt werden, und werden die dann ungefähr zum selben Zeitpunkt ausgeführt als wenn sie in sysfs.conf stehen würden?
<beaver74> Ich würde ganz gerne die cpufreq in /sys ändern, nur ist mir nicht klar wo ich das eintragen soll.
<bekks> Wie kann ich mein 10.04 dazu bewegen, mir wieder Consolen auf tty1-6 zu geben? ich kann zwar nach dem kdm start munter strg+alt+f[1-6] drücken, sehe dann aber nur einen blinkenden Cursor und keinen Login-Dialog.
<jokrebel> bekks: gehts per ssh von nem anderen Rechner aus?
<jokrebel> bekks: seit dem Kernel-Update vielleicht?
<sysdef> bekks: inittab?
<bekks> jokrebel: ssh funktioniert.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, seit irgendeinem Kernelupdate.
<tm> bekks: schau mal ob die tty's in den dateien /etc/init/tty?.conf aktiviert sind und in welchen runlevel
<bekks> Es sieht mir danach aus, dass irgendwie der Grafikmodus beim Starten Unsinn macht, und ich deswegen keine TTY mehr habe.
<jokrebel> bekks: geht den auch die GUI nicht mehr?
<bekks> Doch, die GUI funktioniert super.
<Into_the_Pit> bekks: nvidia?
<sash_> hat ubuntu /etc/sysconfig/?
<bekks> Ich kann nach dem strg+alt+f[1-6] wieder problemlos zu 7 wechseln und weiter bunt mit Maus spielen.
<bekks> sash_: Nein.
<sash_> siehste, da hastes ;)
<sash_> bekks: ps ax | grep tty gibt keine ausgabe?
<bekks> Doch, alles fein.
<sash_> oh.
<bekks> Ich sehe nur keinen Login auf 1-6.
<Frickelpit> hast du plymouth an?
<beaver74> bekks: hast du den Framebuffer am laufen, den evtl. im GRUB mal deaktivieren?
<bekks> Ich hab Plymouth (was ist das?) jedenfalls nicht bewusst abgeschaltet.
<sash_> plymouth ist der schöne bootsplash 
<bekks> beaver74: Ich habe keinen vga= Parameter in der menu.lst und auch keinen splash und quiet Parameter mehr.
<Frickelpit> bekks: das was ich dazu im netz finde ist irgendwie immer mit plymouth
<Frickelpit> bekks: deaktiviere den mal in der /etc/default/grub mit noplymouth
<bekks> Ergo mal mit noplymouth booten?
<bekks> Werde ich mal probieren.
<sash_> bekks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/550104
<bekks> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass im Rescue Mode (mit dem Parameter nox und single) die Auflösung der Konsole plötzlich irgendwas um die 1024x768 ist.
<jokrebel> bekks: ich finde in KDEs-Prozessliste da jeweis einen Eintrag für "getty" (je tty) - sind die bei Dir vorhanden?
<bekks> Also nicht die gewohnten 80x25 Ascii.
<bekks> jokrebel: Das müsste ich nochmal prüfen - wenn sie nicht da sind, liegt das woran?
<sash_> bekks: jo, das ist doch der framebuffer, siehe http://linuxwiki.de/FrameBuffer
<sash_> bekks: ehm... du sagtest eben, ps ax zeigt alles richtig an. wenn ps ax | grep tty passt, dann wird da irgendwo getty oder mingetty beistehen
<jokrebel> bekks: hihi - erstmal keine Ahnung ;-) aber vielleicht ein Suchkriterium...
<bekks> sash_: mit vga= habe ich immer noch keine login dialoge auf 1-6, das hatte ich schon probiert.
<bekks> sash_: Ja, die sind da.
<sash_> bekks: war da jetzt ne nvidia-karte drin?
<sash_> mit proprietärem treiber eventuell?
<bekks> sash_: Ja.
<beaver74> bekks: Ascii mode bringt dir auch kein Login?
<sash_> 19:03:25 < sash_> bekks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/550104
<bekks> beaver74: Nein.
<bekks> sash_: Ich werd das ausprobieren.
<sash_> bekks: erst mal mit noplymouth oder nosplash booten
<bekks> sash_: Wobei ich grub1 habe.
<sash_> haste das schon gemacht?
<bekks> Nein, habe ich noch nicht.
<LupusE> g'nabend
<blueberry> hallo. ich bin 14 jahre alt und habe aus versehen mein panel gelöscht. nun wollte ich fragen : gibt es einen weg ein gelöschtes panel wiederherzustellen  ???
<coldjack> hast du gar keinen panel mehr auf deiner oberfläche, blueberry?
<blueberry> ja.
<blueberry> nur noch eines unten, mit mülleimer...
<Frickelpit> ,afk? StefanT|afk
<shetlandpony> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber afk
<Frickelpit> ach
<coldjack> Blueberry: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel
<Frickelpit> ,away? StefanT|afk
<shetlandpony> StefanT|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<woulf> moin, ich habe ein problem mit dem evolution email programm von ubuntu und zwar: ich habe das programm eingerichtet, es hat auch meine eingangsmails übermittelt, nun habe ich aber ein problem mit meinem passwort. wenn ich auf abrufen/verschicken klicke bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung: Fehler beim Übermitteln des Passworts: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jokrebel> blueberry: dann mach doch da mal nen Rechtsklick drauf. 
<woulf> ist da jetz vorübergehend bei web.de was nicht so wie es sein sollte, oder habe ich irgendwo einen fehler gemacht?
<tux-flo> woulf: bei web.de kannst du mit einem email programm nur alle 15 minuten emails abrufen
<blueberry> danke.
<blueberry> hab jetzt fast ales wider .
<woulf> ah alles klar, vielen dank. ist das erste mal das ich so etwas einrichte, hab outlook nie so wirklich getraut
<jokrebel> tux-flo: nicht wenn Du das per Webmail oder IMAP machst.
<tux-flo> ist das ohne premium account möglich? aber ich glaube das wird ot...
<jokrebel> tux-flo: ja mit dem FreeMailAccount - und - JA 
<coldjack> hat jemand unter linux auch den dvbt stick Pinnacle USB DVB-T  PCTV Nanostick am laufen?
<coldjack> da ist eine fernbedinung dabei aber leider funktioniert diese nicht so wie ich es will kann mir da vllt jemand weiterhelfen
<arl4223> moin moin
<arl4223> hat jemand nen plan wie ich libimobiledevice auf version 1.0.4 unter 10.10 zu upgrade
<arl4223> zu upgrade = upzugraden .-)
<apollo13> so wie jedes andere paket, das nicht in den repos ist auch?
<arl4223> apollo13: und der weg wäre wie?
<apollo13> händisch kompilieren
<arl4223> es ist aj nur eine lib
<apollo13> oder ordentlich backporten
<arl4223> ok warte habe ne idee
<k1l> arl4223: was hat denn deine recherche zu libimobiledevice gezeigt?
<arl4223> k1l: wie was die gezeigt hat?
<bullgard>  [GNOME] Laufwerksverwaltung > (Speichergeräte) > PATA Host-Adapter > 80 GB Festplatte > Laufwerk > Laufwerksverwaltung > SMART-Werte > (Attribute) >  Kennung=1, Attribut=Lesefehlerrate, Einschätzung=Gut, Wert normalisiert=100, Schlechtester=100, Grenzwert=51, Wert=0, Definition: "Häufigkeit der Fehler beim Lesen von Rohdaten vom Laufwerk. Ein von Null verschiedener Wert deutet auf ein...
<bullgard> ...Problem mit der Plattenoberfläche oder den Schreib-/Leseköpfen hin." Auf Welche Größe ist der "Wert normalisiert" bezogen? Wie ist "Grenzwert" definiert?
<arl4223> ich bin auf einen Foreneintrag gestoßen, der aussagte, dass ich mir die lib runterladen soll und dann manuell in /usr/lib/ verschieden soll
<arl4223> verschieben
<k1l> arl4223: ich würde mich erstmal informieren, was das ist, was du da "irgendwo" runterladen willst und "irgendwo" installieren willst.
<arl4223> k1l: du meinst wofür diese lib zuständig istß
<k1l> arl4223: bei der recherche würdest du nämlich auf die projektseite stossen, dort ist ein ppa verlinkt. 
<k1l> ,fremdquellen? arl4223 
<arl4223> ja ich weiß das ist auch instaliert
<shetlandpony> arl4223, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<arl4223> shetlandpony: danke für die info
<shetlandpony> opps? arl4223, don't think so. i'm a bot, it's my job. *sing*
<woulf> so abrufen scheint zu funktionieren, nur hab ich jetzt noch ein problem mit dem verschicken, fehlermeldung: Verbindung mit smtp.web.de gescheitert: Connection timed out
<woulf> geht immernoch ums evolution email programm
<jokrebel> woulf: was genau hast Du denn eingestellt als SMTP-Server und die zugehörigen Einstellungen?
<woulf> server art: SMTP , server: smtp.web.de , SSL verschlüsselung
<jokrebel> woulf: versuchs mal ohne Verschlüsselung
<woulf> ok, werds mal probieren
<woulf> vielen dank jokrebel , SSL funktioniert nicht, TSL funktioniert und ohne verschlüsselung funktionierts auch
<jokrebel> woulf: gern geschehn <g>
<woulf> naja, da kommt man sich schon irgendwie doof vor, 12 jahre computer, 10 jahre internet und man richtet zum ersten mal nen email programm ein und scheitert kläglich
<jokrebel> woulf: passiert auch mir immer wieder - trotz ca. 25-jähriger "Erfahrung"…
<woulf> jokrebel dann bin ich ja beruhigt 8)
<jokrebel> .oO( inzwischen reichen mehrere Leben nicht mehr um Computer und Internet komplett zu kapieren </OT> )
<neti> hi, eine frage seit meinen letzten update geht der zugriff von empathy auf icq nimmer die libpurple hab ich schon mal per synaptic gelöscht und noch neu installiert geht dennoch nicht
<jokrebel> neti: schau mal im /topic
<neti> ja mi ssl gins doch in ubuntu 9 auch nicht
<jokrebel> neti: dann wirst Du die Leute von Empathy oder ICQ befragen müssen, fürchte ich.
<neti> ok im icq link ist noch ne neue adresse
<neti> din
<neti> mal die probieren
<k1l> ubuntu9?
<k1l> neti: aber du musst nur den genannten server nehmen, ssl und clientlogin deaktivieren. und ja bedankt dich bei icq, das die so einen heckmeck veranstalten
<neti> k1l wo kann ich das machen unter empathy?!
<k1l> neti: gute frage, ich nutze pidgin.
<k1l> schau mal in die optionen
<neti> hab ich schon da gibts nichts..
<bekks> Das gibt es dort.
<neti> und wo?
<bekks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/676060
<k1l> neti: augen auf machen. und ich bin jetzt afk
<Pilatus> wie kann ich den Fenstermanger oder besser X neu starten ? Nutze Gnome auf meinem Eee .
<Frickelpit> alt+druck+k z.b. oder abmelden
<apollo13> bzw sys-req+k
<Pilatus> Frickelpit: nein abmelden wäre suboptimal 
<jokrebel> Pilatus: man kann auch das altbewährte STRG+ALT+Backspace aktivieren (ist aber inzwischen nicht mehr standardmäßig aktiv)
<apollo13> ohne abmelden geht es nicht
<apollo13> egal was du drückst…
<Pilatus> aaaa okay
<jokrebel> Pilatus: X neu starten OHNE abmelden geht IMHO nicht.
<apollo13> nunja, genaugenommen könntest ihn auf nem anderen display neustarten, aber das ist kaum das was er will
<Keba> hallo zusammen
<Pilatus> jupp
<Keba> "
<apollo13> Keba: keyboard putt?
<Keba> "Unerwartete Antwort von https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession erhalten: Invalid requested host" -- ist da wieder was kaputt, oder ist das nur temporär (icq geht nicht, pidgin, ssl aus, login server geändert)
<Keba> apollo13: pidgin errormsg kopieren mit strg+c tut wohl nicht
<k1l> Keba: clientlogin ausstellen
<apollo13> Keba: topic lesen :þ
<Tjong> Hat hier jemand zufällig dasselbe Probleme, dass der "Software-Paketquellen" Eintrag im System>Systemverwaltung Ding fehlt? oO
<Keba> apollo13: hab ich
<Keba> k1l: danke, funktioniert :)
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Maverick ist da | Support für Jaunty ist abgelaufen | ICQ Probleme http://goo.gl/3NrKr , SSL und clientlogin deaktivieren | MSN: http://goo.gl/qvm37
<apollo13> Keba: oh, ich lebe etwas in der zukunft :þ
<Keba> apollo13: hehe
<neti> scheiß icq
<neti> hatten doch schon ml so ein scheiß gemacht wo sie plötzlich ssl wollten gruml
<Quassy> mein audio-output kommt als input (statt dem mikrofon was vorne angeschlossen ist) "zurück" - kann sowas überhaupt nen software-fehler sein?
<thunkee> Quassy: gibt schon audio routing
<Ahora> weiss maby wer wie viel Ram ubuntu 10.10  unterstüzt?
<Quassy> thunkee: aber sowas würde doch in der regel nur mit absicht passieren?
<thunkee> Quassy: jau weiss grad nicht wie der daemon heisst müsst mal suchen oder wer anders weis es :)
<LetoThe2nd> Ahora: mehr als dein mainboard.
<k1l> Ahora: soviel, wie dein mainboard
<Ahora> ok
<Ahora> nun muss ich heruasfinden wie viel der kan  thx ^^
<Quassy> hast aber scho 64bit? 
<LetoThe2nd> Ahora: zumindest die 64b-version. 32b gibt spätestens bei 64GB auf :P
<Quassy> LetoThe2nd: dachte 3,5 oder sowas?
<LetoThe2nd> Quassy: falsch gedacht. kannst ja mal unter bzzword "PAE" nachlesen :-)
<Quassy> also ohne spezielle kernelmodule?
<Quassy> axo, dann ist klar
<LetoThe2nd> Quassy: mit pae-kernel.
<Quassy> jo, sowas meinte ich
<LetoThe2nd> hat nur beim besten willen nichts mit nem modul zu tun.
<zLouD|tp> Abend
<zLouD|tp> Wie kann ich die Liste von möglichen Programmen editieren, die Nautilus nutzt?
<neti> ?
<zLouD|tp> Zum öffnen von Dateien*
<zLouD|tp> :)
<jokrebel> zLouD|tp: meinst Du die Menüleiste editieren? Oder zusätlich Programme installieren?
<Fuchs> ,nautilus? zLouD|tp 
<shetlandpony> zLouD|tp, Nautilus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> steht da drin. 
<neti> rechte maustaste
<neti> anwendung öffnen mit anderen programm doer so
<zLouD|tp> Nein neti 
<zLouD|tp> Ich hab nicht vor für jeden Typ einzeln nen Wert zu setzen
<zLouD|tp> Ich möchte die gesamte Liste haben und einträge entfernen
<zLouD|tp> Speziell von wine einige
<LupusE> zLouD|tp: du weisst was die mime.types types sind? mit glueck richtet sich ja nautilus nach sinncollen vorgaben.
<zLouD|tp> LupusE: Ja weiß ich. Und nein macht es nicht, sonst wäre meine Frage überflüssig..
<zLouD|tp> JPEG mit wineserver starten ist keine sinnvolle vorgabe
<LupusE> wenn ACDSee installiert ist, vielelicht auch nicht.
<zLouD|tp> LupusE: Nichts dergleichen installiert
<P01nt3r> nabend. ich möchte in meinem grub 2-menü überflüssige alte kernel-einträge löschen, bin aber mit der konfiguration des wikis überfordert. kann mir jemand eben unter die arme greifen?
<zLouD|tp> ,grub2?
<P01nt3r> (konfiguration lt. wiki sollte das heissen - sry)
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<P01nt3r> toll
<P01nt3r> s.o. ^^
<Frickelpit> P01nt3r: lösche die alten kernel mit deiner paketverwaltung
<LupusE> P01nt3r: aptitude search linux-image-
<zLouD|tp> P01nt3r: that is for me
<LupusE> und dann patitude purge linux-image<versionsnummer>
<P01nt3r> k danke
<P01nt3r> die image-pakete haben scheinbar alle die aktuelle version?
<k1l> du sollst nicht deinen aktuellen kernel löschen, sondern die alten :)
<P01nt3r> aah ne verguckt xD
<P01nt3r> schon klar xD
<sash_> bekks: wie siehts eigentlich aus? hinbekommen mit den tty?
<P01nt3r> mal testen. ..
<bekks> sash_: Konnte ich leider nicht testen - aber morgen weiß ich mehr :)
<sash_> ok
<P01nt3r> die alten kernel sind raus - die einträge noch da - was nun?
<Frickelpit> update-grub laufen lassen
<k1l> P01nt3r: grub auch aktualisiert? wobei das eigentlich automatisch passieren sollte.
<P01nt3r> und testen die 2.
<P01nt3r> danke leute
<P01nt3r> k1l: wieso hat er nicht automatisch grub aktualisiert? wundert mich gerade
<bekks> Wieso sollte grub das tun?
<P01nt3r> bekks: ich glaube halt manchmal dinge die leute hier schreiben :-)
<bekks> Wer sagte denn, dass das vollkommen automatisch passieren sollte?
<P01nt3r> bekks: <k1l> P01nt3r: grub auch aktualisiert? wobei das eigentlich automatisch passieren sollte.
<k1l> bekks: früher wurde da nen script ausgelöst, was nen update-grub ausgelöst hat
<P01nt3r> das neue grub ist mal schund. sry
<bekks> Kannst ja wieder grub1 installieren - spricht nichts dagegen.
<P01nt3r> ich weiss
<P01nt3r> aber das wird jetzt ot
<k1l> P01nt3r: nimm dir mal 20min. um zu verstehen, wie der funktioniert. dann denkst du anders drüber
<P01nt3r> k1l: aber genau daran hapert es. ich kapier ihn einfach nicht.
<P01nt3r> aber das wollen wir hier jetzt sicherlich auch nicht diskutieren xD
<k1l> P01nt3r: er ist jetzt modularer aufgebaut. und zwar sind es jetzt scripte die die jeweiligen sektionen schreiben. die .cfg ist nur noch das endprodukt. man greift jetzt in die scripte ein, nicht mehr in das endprodukt
<P01nt3r> soviel hatte ich mitbekommen
<P01nt3r> aber um so ein script schreiben zu können, bedarf es schon einiges an unix-kenntnissen
<k1l> hmm, geht
<bekks> Unix-Kenntnisse braucht man gar keine :)
<P01nt3r> da ja an die shell-syntax angelehnt wird
<bekks> Linux sollte man ein wenig verstehen, und bash sollte man schonmal gesehen haben.
<P01nt3r> bekks: so meinte ich das auch
<k1l> P01nt3r: das wird aber im wiki alles erklärt, was da wohin muss
<bekks> Ich kenne kein einziges Unix mit vorinstallierter Bash :)
<P01nt3r> linux :-)
<bekks> Das ist leider ganz falsch... und OT.
<P01nt3r> sag ich doch xD
<P01nt3r> naja machts gut und weiter so - ihr seid spitze!
<k1l> *daumen hoch*
<HPK1> Hallo. Ich versuche mein Garmin Etrex Navi mit Ubuntu zu verbinden. Wo kann ich sehen welche Geräte (USB / Seriell und so) am System dran sind? Am liebsten ohne Konsole
<Fuchs> lsusb mit Konsole, kinfocenter ohne
<Fuchs> warum auch immer es ohne Konsole sein muss
<HPK1> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<HPK1> Was bedeutet das? Ist das seriell oder USB?
<LupusE> HPK1: das ist nur ein USB-Seriall wandler ... um genau zu sein DER USB-Seriell wandler.
<LupusE> HPK1: wenn du das signal auslesen willst stell gpsd einfach auf das garmin protokoll.
<LupusE> alternativ auf NMEA, das sollte selbst garmin heute sprechen, ohen zusatzinfos.
<snooky> hi all
<LupusE> HPK1: der port ist aber COMx: (alternativ /dev/ttySx
<HPK1> Lupus: Ich habe das Teil jetzt mit diesem USB Kabel dran (USB/seriell). Das Programm (GPSbabel) meldet kein USB Gerät gefunden
<LupusE> (wobei x immer eine steigende zahl repraesentiert.
<LupusE> 'diesem USB Kabel'. darunter kan man sich ohne etwas zu sehen nicht viel vorstellen was macht denn das kabel ohne das geraet? wahrscheinlich das gleiche.
<HPK1> kann ich das auf seriell umstellen?=
<LupusE> dann solltest du von dem usb trip runter kommen und dich an die seriellen anleitungen halten.
<LupusE> das kannst du nicht, da das alles schon da ist. was dir /var7log/messages sicher auch so sagt.
<HPK1> das ist ein seriell auf USB Kabel das Garmin anbietet
<LupusE> was macht man, wnen das lager ausgeschlagen ist und speedstep nicth niedriger zu shcalten geht?
<LupusE> HPK1: das aendert nicths an dem restlichen vorgehen.
<HPK1> Kannst Du mir sagen welcher Serial Port das ist? 1?2?3?
<jokrebel> gn8
<LupusE> das kann dir dien system sagen (z.b. in der erwaehnten datei (/var/log/messages .. am besten diregt nach dem anstecken)
<LupusE> da der zaehler immer i++ rechnet kannst du auch gerne manuell nachzaehlen 'wieviele ports sind im bios aktiviert?' 'wieviele serielle geraete habe ich sonst angeshclossen?' und das ganze plus 1 ... bei 0 anfangen zu zaehlen!
<LupusE> (also fuer die experten in der runde einfach keine 1 addieren ... das ist jedem selbst ueberlasssen ob man es machen wiill oder verstehen will)
<HPK1> http://pastebin.com/dwp1fdJz
<HPK1> Das ist die Messegae Datei
<LupusE> nope, ich bin nicht mehr in der lage einen browser zu bedienen. das muss dir shcon wer anderes vorlesen, was dirt steht.
<HPK1> ttyUSB0
<HPK1> :-(
<LupusE> spricht quch seriell. sust try it.
<Lufti_oO> Nach dem Update von Jaunty auf Karmic und immer noch bei Maverick friert mein PC bei bestimmten Aktionen ein. Die Festplatte macht weiter, aber Gnome steht still (sammt Maus und Tastatur).
<Lufti_oO> Eine Idee?
<LupusE> dann waere es kein echtes pl-2303, aber egal. wen interessiert das schon?
<Lufti_oO> Habe nur durch-geupdated
<LupusE> Lufti_oO: anderen VGA Treiber, verzichte zeitweise auf die 3d beschlaeunigung, bis du die Xorg.0.log lesen kannst. und dann kauf dir ne neue grafikkarte spart eh strom.
<k1l> Lufti_oO: was sagen die logs? was sind das für "besondere aktionen"?
<Lufti_oO> Ist eigentlich egal. Wenn ich nichts am PC mache, passiert nichts. Friert bei Firefox nach ein paar sek, bei Packetinstallation und sogar beim Navigieren im Nautilus.
<Lufti_oO> Mal passiert 10min nichts, dann aber wieder schon nach 1min
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Kommst Du noch per ssh auf den Rechner drauf?
<Lufti_oO> jo und ich kann auch in die konsole (STRG+Alt+Fx), da passiert nichts
<Lufti_oO> aso, du meinst, wenn er abgestürzt ist?
<bekks> Ja.
<Lufti_oO> muss ich dazu erst einen ssh server installieren, oder ist das schon drauf?
<Lufti_oO> bei der Standardinstall von Maverick
<LupusE> hi bekks :) dachte shcon ich waere alleine hier.
<bekks> Moin LupusE :)
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Guck doch nach.
<Lufti_oO> echt frustrierend, wenn man auf nen Absturz wartet :/
<Lufti_oO> heutzutage kann man sich nichtmal mehr auf Abstürze verlassen.
<Lufti_oO> Früher war alles besser
<LupusE> selbst die zukunft.
<Lufti_oO> selbst die!
<DeannaT2> tja, rosa ist ausgegangen
<Lufti_oO> komisch, während ich über ssh verbunden bin, stürzt er nicht mehr ab. oO
<Lufti_oO> ok, .. kümmern wir uns solange um das nächste Problem: Thunderbird findet seine Konten/Einstellungen aus Jaunty nicht mehr.
<Lufti_oO> Hat sich da etwas geändert, ist euch da etwas bekannt?
<Lufti_oO> ah, .. thunderbird hat nun nen anderes Verzeichnis: .thunderbird anstatt .mozilla-thunderbird ;)
<Lufti_oO> gibt es bei ubuntu standardmäßig beschleunigte Treiber für Intelgrafik?
<Lufti_oO> Nvidia und Ati ist mir dort als Treiber bekannt.
<bekks>  Intel und Beschleunigung vertragen sich nicht :)
<Lufti_oO> Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob ich vielleicht soetwas installiert habe, geschweige denn, welche Pakete das sind.
<Lufti_oO> Gibt es mehr oder minder "beschleunigte" Treiber in Ubuntu?
<Lufti_oO> für Intel. Ob sie sich vertragen, ist ne andere sache.
<Lufti_oO> Wie heißen die Packete dazu?
<bekks> "Pakete".
<k1l> Lufti_oO: kannst du mal klare fragen stellen?
<bekks> aptitude search intel
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten  Lufti_oO um mal etwas licht in dein wirrwarr zu bringen
<dauerflucher> ,Grafikkarten? Lufti_oO
<shetlandpony> Lufti_oO, Grafikkarten ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<dauerflucher> -.-
<Lufti_oO> Jaahh, das ist perfekt! Vielen Dank!
<LupusE> und mall wieder antwortet keiner auf meine frage ... nur fuers protokoll.
<prophy> frag mal nochmal
<prophy> ich habs nicht mitgeschnitten^^
<dauerflucher> du hast eine gestellt?
<LupusE> was macht man, wnen das lager ausgeschlagen ist und speedstep nicth niedriger zu shcalten geht?
<dauerflucher> LupusE: 'nen neuen lüfter kaufen?
<prophy> das lager? meinst du jetzt das lager vom lüfter?
<prophy> dito
<prophy> du könntest noch undervolten, aber damit kennen sich wohl die windowsprofis besser aus ;)
<k1l> undervolten geht auch unter linux
<LupusE> hint: schneller stellen, dann wird es heisser, der luefter dreht schneller, der ton wird hochfrequenter und ab 8kHz nimmt in unserer generation eh keienr mehr etwas war.
<HPK1> Hallo. Ich habe den pl2303 converter (USB auf seriell Konverter). Wie kann ich den seriell ansprechen?
<HPK1> Ich brauche sowas wie Com 1, da das Gerär nur seriell arbeitet. Zur Zeit zeigt mir der Converter im /var/log
<HPK1> ttyUSB0 an...
<HPK1> Jemand ne Idee?
<bekks> ttyUSB0 ist ein serielles Interface, welches USB nutzt.
<HPK1> OK, in der Software "qlndkarte" muß ich den seriellen Anschluss eingeben....  ttyUSB0?
<LupusE> as i said.
<HPK1> Oder was muß ich da nehmen?
<LupusE> aber wer hoert schon auf nen idioten mit nem kaputten CPU luefter?
<HPK1> Lupus: Ich versteh nur nicht wie ich das Gerät seriell anspreche mit den Programmen
<dauerflucher> HPK1: du sprichst es doch seriell an
<bekks> HPK1: So wie jedes andere tty[*]Sx
<k1l> HPK1: hier mal reingeguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Garmin_eTrex_Serie
<HPK1> bekks: Sorry bin neu hier bei Ubuntu. Das Programm was ich nutzen will, verlangt von mir eine Eingabe an welchem seriellen Port das Gerät hängt. Was gebe ich da ein?
<bekks> Den seriellen Port, den du gerade gefunden hast.
<HPK1> Also ttyUSB0?
<tanjaundkai> nabend! beim letzen wechsel von version 0910 auf 1004 war ein entsprechender upgrade-download im aktualisierungsmenü von sich aus angeboten worden. ist das immer noch so, oder habe ich etwas wichtiges verpasst?
<k1l> ,upgrade_auf_10.10? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, upgrade_auf_10.10 ist Folgendes bitte umstellen, damit nicht erst auf die naechste LTS Version gewartet wird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<HPK1> @k1l: Das ist das Etrex Vista ich habe das "h", quasi das einfachste Modell das nur seriell kann
<k1l> HPK1: 1. "Die Anleitung kann auch für das fast baugleiche eTrex Vista® HCx verwendet werden." 2. weiter unten ist das auch erklärt mit dem usb und tty etc.
<HPK1> Ich bekomme immer folgende Meldung: Failed to open serial device ttyUSB0
<LupusE> maybe an rights problem?
<LupusE> err, vielleicht ein rechte problem?
<LupusE> ls -l /dev/sttyUSB0
<k1l> HPK1: ist das garmin-gps modul geladen? stimmt die gruppenzugehörigkeit? das ist alles im wiki erklärt. LIES ES DOCH MAL
<HPK1> habs grad gelesen....Also erstmal Rechte vergabe klären
<HPK1> Ich wusel mich da ma durch
<tanjaundkai> ok... mein englisch staubt zwar schon ein bisschen - jetzt hab ichs aber. äh, gibts irgendwelche erfahrungsberichte über besondere probleme beim aktuellen wechsel?
<k1l> ,maverick? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: Die derzeit aktuelle Ubuntuversion und Nachfolger von Lucid Lynx, heisst 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (Eigensinniges Erdmaennchen). Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Maverick_Meerkat [maverick meerkat]
<k1l> schau dort mal in die releasenotes, ob du von bekannten problemen betroffen bist mit deiner komfiguration
<tanjaundkai> ohjeh... dat ist nicht meine kiste. mit welchem tool kann ich z.b. den cpu-typ abfragen. bei windows wüsste ich es ja - aber ich will ja was gescheites lernen...
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: lshw
<dauerflucher> bzw. sudo lshw
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: für eine abfrage über eine grafische oberfläche bietet sich das paket "hardinfo" an
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: optional auch mit:$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tanjaundkai> mhhm... geht schon, bin ein alter dos-ler... aber ist wohl ein cpu pentium 4 3ghz, dürfte also kein problem sein....
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: hardware-technisch mag am ehsten die grafikkarte probleme machen
<dauerflucher> dich gefolgt vom wlan-chipsatz
<dauerflucher> *dicht
<tanjaundkai> grafik karte? da muss ich noch mal schauen...
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: lspci
<tanjaundkai> wlan-chipsatz? der ist doch beim p4-tower kein standard, oder?
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: nein, eher nicht =)
<tanjaundkai> peeeep - bin ich zu alt? viele infos und ich sitz davor (lspci) wie doof. man man man.... 
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: :$ lspci | grep VGA
<tanjaundkai> jetzt wollte ich mal GROß sein und folgendes schreiben, bevor der tip mit "grep VGA" kam: also, wenn es mich jetzt nicht wirklich täuscht, benutzt die kiste ne onboard-grafikkarte???
<tanjaundkai> .... und nun steht da integrated graphic controller...
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: das ist schön, sagt aber wenig darüber aus, ob es ein intel-, via-, oder sis-chip ist
<bekks> tanjaundkai: nopaste doch mal die komplette Ausgabe von "lspci | grep VGA"
<HPK2> Ich versuche das garmin-gps Modul zu laden. Im Terminal: "sudo modprobe garmin-gps"? Ist das richtig?
<tanjaundkai> n o p a s t e  -  das war doch so was externes ausserhalb von diesem chat-fenster, gell?
<dauerflucher> ,nopasten? tanjaundkai
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<tanjaundkai> ah... ja, ich erinnere mich - hatte ich schon mal das vergnügen... habt ihr eigentlich viel mit solchen linux-analphabeten wie mir zu tun...?
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: ausreichend =)
<tanjaundkai> *winsel*  und wo nehmt ihr eure ruhe und den elan her?  -  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/298269/
<bekks> Da steht doch dick und breit "Intel"... oder? :P
<tanjaundkai> ja, meinte ich mit: onboard... intel bedeutet nicht intern?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Intel ist so eine Firma, die bauen auch CPUs zB.
<dauerflucher> wie oben erwähnt, auch andere firmen bauen onboard chip-sätze für grafiklösungen
<tanjaundkai> ich gebe mich geschlagen... also gut... intel 
<tanjaundkai> jetzt stöbere ich noch mal unter der zuerst genannten url und suche, ob meine grafik-karte ausreichend ist.
<tanjaundkai> und wenn ich nüscht finde, dann frag ich noch mal..
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: ausreichend ist die, wenn man ohne desktopeffekte arbeitet
<MrCatEye> guten Abend ich hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich Vinagre (VNC)
<MrCatEye> ich hab mir ein Windows 7 per Virtual Box installiert
<MrCatEye> und habe nun versucht mit dem eingebauten VNC viewer auf Win7 zu connecten
<MrCatEye> auf windows läuft ein tightvnc server
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: allerdings wirst du für beschleunigste grafik mit dem chip entweder KMS deaktivieren oder dir einen gepatchten treiber besorgen müssen
<bekks> MrCatEye: Brauchst Du nicht.
<MrCatEye> leider konnte ich mit dem vinagre nicht auf win7 zugreifen
<bekks> MrCatEye: VirtualBox bringt bereits einen VNC Server mit, den kannst du auch benutzen. Wie genau das geht, steht in der Dokumentation von VirtualBox.
<MrCatEye> ich musste erst den xvncviewer installieren und dann konnte ich per konsolenbefehl connecten
<MrCatEye> ok
<tanjaundkai> icke versuche mal die installation... dürfte ja eigentlich gehen, oder?
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: unter umständen musst du die kernel mode settings deaktiveren
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: ist aber nicht gesagt, deswegen probier's halt aus
<tanjaundkai> ich suche gerade eine how2use anleitung für deppen...
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: die installation?
<dauerflucher> ,Installation?
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<dauerflucher> und ist ansonsten selbst erklärend - fast ;)
<MrCatEye> bekks: ist damit der VRDP-Server gemeint
<MrCatEye> ?
<digitaloktay> ,turbo?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber turbo
<digitaloktay> ,turbocore?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber turbocore
<bekks> MrCatEye: Ja.
<tanjaundkai> nee, ich meinte die kms-stilllegung
<MrCatEye> cool danke
<tanjaundkai> datei anlegen und mit options redeon modeset=0 füllen
<bekks> radeon hat nichts mit intel zu tun.
<dauerflucher> ,booten? tanjaundkai
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, Booten ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tanjaundkai> die installation läuft von maverick meerkat doch semi-automatisch ab...
<bekks> tanjaundkai: ja und?
<tanjaundkai> nee, weil vorhin gefragt wurde, ob ich dafür eine anleitung suche... nö - tu ich nicht
<tanjaundkai> ich lese mich gerade immernoch in kms-deaktivierung für den fall der fälle rein
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: kurz, man kann diese parameter temporär direkt beim booten übergeben
<dauerflucher> auch mit einer liveCD
<dauerflucher> ggf. dann eben nicht mit der desktop-liveCD, sondern mit der alternate
<dauerflucher> ,Alternate_Installation? tanjaundkai
<dreamon> Kennt das jemand von euch das "plugin-container" 80% cpu Auslastung verursacht?
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, Alternate_Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dauerflucher> dreamon: ja
<dreamon> dauerflucher, Hast du rausgefunden warum?
<dauerflucher> dreamon: flashplayer
<tanjaundkai> ja, gut, aber wir sprechen wegen der kms-deaktivierung von einer option, wenn linux nicht "rund" läuft
<tanjaundkai> ergo kann ich mich da auch noch später rein lesen?
<dreamon> dauerflucher, Wenn er abgestürzt ist?
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: ggf. kriegst du ohne nichtmal die liveCD gebootet
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: aber das wirst du sehr schnell feststellen ;)
<dauerflucher> dreamon: auch so mal
<dauerflucher> dreamon: "auch so mal" heisst im normalen betrieb des flashplayer
<dreamon> dauerflucher, ok, danke werd ich mal genauer im auge halten. Hab heute Radiotux angehört, da blieb ton plötzlich stehen.
<dauerflucher> dreamon: 64bit architektur?
<tanjaundkai> wenn kms nicht deaktiviert ist? aber ich will doch einen upgrade installation direkt aus 10-04 starten - da brauche ich doch eigentlich keine liveCD... oder?
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: soweit hatte ich dein anliegen gar nicht verfolgt =P
<dauerflucher> nein, brauchst du nicht
<dauerflucher> wenn es mit 10.04 ging, sollte es eigentlich auch kein problem geben… sorry, ich war etwas unaufmerksam
<dreamon> dauerflucher, ne 32bit. Aber danke für den Tip
<dauerflucher> dreamon: in htop kann man die prozesse recht konkret verfolgen
<dauerflucher> dreamon: da kann man dann auch sehen, was z.B. der plugin-container eigentlich ist bbzw. wovon er eigentlich verwendet wird
<tanjaundkai> danke trotzdem für eure geduld. Positiv: wenn wir uns wiederlesen, habe ich zwar ein problem/frage, aber maverick meerkat läuft... *grins* bis denne
<dauerflucher> tanjaundkai: viel erfolg
<dreamon> dauerflucher, Ah ja, jetzt seh ich.. Danke
<dreamon> dauerflucher, Der flashplayer hängt hier öfters. Vorallem bei radiotux. Dachte das liegt am Firefox
<dauerflucher> dreamon: der firefox hat ja ansich wenig zu tun mit dem flashplayer
<dauerflucher> dreamon: du könntest aber mal alternativ einen anderen browser ausprobieren um da sicher zu gehen
<dreamon> dauerflucher, ja ich werd mal Chromium veruschen
<bekks> Das liegt an Flash.
<dauerflucher> bekks: ja
<dauerflucher> bin ich mir auch sehr sicher
<dreamon> gibts da nicht verschiedene?
<bekks> Welches verwendest Du denn?
<bekks> Sicherlich Adobe Flash.
<dreamon> bekks, ja, ich glaub du hast mal gschrieben, das das der beste sei
<Quassy> es gibt auch mehrere versionen davon... 
<bekks> Das habe ich sicher nie geschrieben :D
<Lufti_oO> Gute Nacht und Danke nochmals!
<Quassy> chromium kann z.B. ne neuer haben
<dauerflucher> Quassy: ist der flashplayer da reinkompiliert?
<bekks> Ist er nicht. :)
<dauerflucher> ich wage das auch zu bezweifeln
<dreamon> bekks, Im alter wird man vergesslich.. ich weiß ;)
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-01
<ttyS2> moin
<ttyS2> Existiert ein Dateisystem (für eine Festplatte), dass zusätzliche Daten zur Fehlerkorrektur speichert?
<nevchen> ,zeit? ttyS2 
<shetlandpony> Sorry nevchen, ich weiss nichts ueber zeit, ich verbinde aber 44 Dinge mit zeit. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche zeit' zum suchen nach Informationen
<nevchen> ,uhrzeit? ttyS2 
<shetlandpony> ttyS2: Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
<ttyS2> hehe, ok. Bin grad wach geworden und hab festgestellt, dass eine Festplatte komplett voll ist und müsste (kurzfristig) ein paar Daten auf eine Festplatte mit defekten Sektoren auslagern.
<ttyS2> Ich hatte hier sonst immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Uhrzeit war sonst kein Problem. :-)
<nevchen> das ist definitiv keine gute idee
<nevchen> besorg dir lieber morgen früh ne neue beim technik-dealer deines vertrauens ;)
<ttyS2> nevchen: Ich weiß. Würde auch nur etwas unwichtige Daten auslagern. (Bei denen ich verkraften kann.)
<nevchen> woher weißte, dass die andere defekte secs hat?
<ttyS2> Beim Formatieren (bei der Installation), hatte das Installationsprogramm gemeckert. Hatte dann eine Low-Level-Formatierung durchgeführt. (Dann wurden die defekten nicht mehr in der Partitionstablle markiert, sonder in der Liste von der Festplatte selbst.)
<ttyS2> Ich hab noch eine Frage. Kennt ihr ein Videoschnitt-Programm, dass mit mp4- und wmv-Dateien umgehen kann?
<ttyS2> Damit könnte ich wieder Platz machen. :-)
<nevchen> ttyS2,  schaumal ob openshot das kann
<nevchen> ttyS2,  ansonsten gibt es hier noch mehr auswahl ^^ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<nevchen> und ich würde die platte nochmal mit nem herstellertool prüfen, aber je nachdem eher weg damit , speicher ist heute so günstig
<cybes> ttyS2, avidemux fürs Grundlegende, kdenlive für mehr
<nevchen> so bin mal weg nacht
<ttyS2> nevchen: ok. danke. gn8
<ttyS2> cybes: ok. Danke. 2 Programme hatte ich bereits getestet. (Weiß nicht mehr welches.) Und die konnten wmv-Dateien nicht ohne Bildstörungen abspielen und encodieren.
<ttyS2> cybes: Sollte ich die vorher vielleicht in ein anderes Format encodieren?
<cybes> Das würde ich vermeiden, da jedes encodieren die qualität verschlechtert
<ttyS2> Ja. Deswegen zöger ich noch. Ich hatte früher von DVB-S aufegenommen. Die MPEG2-Dateien konnte ich sogar verlustfrei schneiden. Jetzt bin ich auf die Mediathek angewiesen. Und dort liegen die Videos in anderen Formaten vor.
<cybes> ttyS2, avidemux kann wmv schonmal wunderbar abspielen, aber es gibt leider verschiedene versionen von wmv
<ttyS2> ok. ich probier es grad mal aus.
<cybes> eventuell kannst du sogar ohne reencodieren schneiden, aber das hängt wohl auch vom format ab
<ttyS2> Ich sehe grad; avidemux konnte zumindest wmv (asx-Dateiendung) nicht schneiden. Weder kopieren noch encodieren. (Bunte Bildstörungen in unterer Bildhälfte und Syncronisations-Probleme.)
<cybes> hm, schade
<ttyS2> Wenn ich die Videos neu encodieren würde, würde sich noch die Frage stellen; in welches Format.
<ttyS2> Gibt es (im Vergleich zu MPEG2) ein effizienteres Format, dass sich genau so gut schneiden lässt?
<ttyS2> Kann man ogv verlustfrei schneiden?
<cybes> da bin ich überfragt
<cybes> aber ein moderner und efizienter codex ist x264
<cybes> auch AVC genannt
<ttyS2> Das wäre natürlich klasse, wenn das damit funktionieren würde. Ich werde mal ein paar Tests machen.
<cybes> ich würde es einfach mal austesten
<cybes> ja, genau ;>
<ttyS2> :-)
<cybes> letztlich musst du damit zufrieden sein :>
<ttyS2> jo :-) Ich hatte früher immer direkt auf der Kommandozeile (mit ffmpeg) encodiert. Kennst du ein GUI-Programm, dass man anstelle verwenden kann?
<ttyS2> Hatte sonst das Problem, dass manche Einstellungen nicht funkioniert hatten. (Wahrscheinlich weil sich die Befehle für die Kommandozeile geändert hatten.)
<cybes> naja, auch dafür kann man wunderbar avidemux nehmen
<cybes> aber das geht ja in deinem fall nicht, hm
<ttyS2> Wenn nicht, wäre es auch nicht soo schlimm. Müsste mich nur nochmal einlesen.
<cybes> es gibt verschiedene guis für ffmpeg, aber sowas habe ich noch nie proiert
<ttyS2> mp4-Dateien kann Avidemux öffnen und abspielen. :-)
<ttyS2> Es gab nur einen Hinweis; Falls das Video B-Frames als Referenz verwenden, könnte das Bild stottern oder zum Absturz führen.
<ttyS2> Nur speichern funktioniert nicht. 'Crash' :-P
<cybes> super ;D
<cybes> wie hast du es denn soeichern wollen?
<cybes> hast du audio oder video reencodiert?
<cybes> und welchen container hattest du ausgewählt?
<ttyS2> nein. Ich hatte es auf Kopieren gelassen.
<ttyS2> Voreinstellung: 'AVI', Audio und Video 'Kopieren'. Und an Key- (I-)-Frames geschnitten.
<ttyS2> Ich mach eine Pause und frühstücke mal. Danach teste ich weiter. Mit ein wenig Geduld wird es schon klappen. :-)
<cybes> alles klar
<cybes> versuch alsnächtes mal anstelle des avi containers den mp4 container
<ttyS2> gute Idee. Da fällt mir ein; Hatte mal gelesen, dass AVI-Container sich für einige Anwendungen nicht so gut eignen, da AVIs sehr alt sind und einiges nur mit ein paar Tricks möglich war.
<ttyS2> mkv soll ganz gut sein.
<cybes> mkv ist wirklich gut, ja
<ttyS2> Mit einem mp4-Container funktioniert's. (Kopieren) :-)
<ttyS2> *freu* :-)
<cybes> :)
<ttyS2> Dann weiß ich auch schon, in welches Format ich es konvertieren werde. (h264+AAC)
<ArtNo_> moin
<ArtNo_> ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ArtNo_> schuldigung, noch n bisserl verpennt, /join vergessen
<ArtNo_> ich poste es doch auch mal hier: Gelegentlich, so alle ein, zwei wochen komm ich ums verrecken nicht ins WLAN mit meinem Ubunturechner mit WLAN-Karte. Nix hilft, auch nicht erneutes eingeben des WPA/WPA2-Schlüssel, keine Nachbearbeitung, nichts. Die Konfiguration passt auch. *Nur* ein Reboot des Telekomrouters (via Strom nehmen und sich neu rebooten lassen) hilft, danach gehts'. wieder. Was könnte das für ein Fehler sein? Hat nur der Rout
<ArtNo_> er ne Meise oder vielleicht auch Ubuntu, weil es irgendetwas nicht schnallt?
<Frank1> ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, gelegentlich aus dem standby... aber da reicht wlan kurz deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren... vielleicht reicht das bei dir auch, wobei das Problem an sich damit ja nicht behoben ist ^^
<ArtNo_> prinzipiell klug Frank1 , aber dafür müsste ich an den zweiten Rechner gehen, der per netzkabel am rechner hängt, ihn hochfahren, browser öffnen, kofigprogramm router starten, deaktivieren, wieder aktivieren. Da ist es eigentlich sogar schneller, den strom zu ziehen, router wieder anzustecken und ein oder zwei minuten zu warten ...
<Frank1> ArtNo_: ich meine wlan am ubunturechner ;)
<ArtNo_> ach so, alles schon probiert, hilft aber leider nix
<ppl8x> moin also ich hab mit meinem wlan probs atheros ar9285,.. laut internet haben viele leute probs damit, nur ich kann keine läsung finden,... ubuntu 10.10 hab ich
<Frickelpit> ppl8x: meistens hilft es schon, die backports-module zu installieren
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules
<ppl8x> bin grad bei
<ppl8x> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic  sollte doch stimmen?
<ppl8x> http://pastebin.de/12351
<Frickelpit> apt-get install -f
<ppl8x> nö kommt das gleiche
<ppl8x> hmm Frickelpit  ist mein system kaputt?
<ppl8x> jedenfals irgendwas an den quellen?
<Frickelpit> was sagt uname -a
<ppl8x> Linux N210 2.6.35-23-generic #41~ppa1~loms~maverick-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:51:38 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Frickelpit> aber es scheint daran zu liegen, dass es noch kein paket linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-23-generic gibt
<Frickelpit> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-backports-modules-wireless
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/33bl5au | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- linux-backports-modules-wireless
<ppl8x> mein system ist zu neu? oder die version stimmt nicht?
<Frickelpit> das paket für die neuere kernelversion existiert noch nicht
<Frickelpit> hast du noch den 35-22er kernel?
<ppl8x> mhh
<ppl8x> 35--23
<Frickelpit> ja, das du den hast weiß ich, hast du _zusätzlich_ noch den 22er?
<ppl8x> hää verstehe nicht , sry ^^
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii
<ppl8x> http://de.pastebin.ca/2007504
<ppl8x> was sagt das aus?
<Frickelpit> ok, starte dein system mit dem 35-22er kernel und installiere dann das paket
<ppl8x> du bist witzig :D
<ppl8x> wie starte ich das system mit anderen kernel ^
<Frickelpit> wieso lese ich da was von ppa?
<ppl8x> hmm
<ppl8x> mom
<Ubunux> Frickelpit: das Paket backport-wireless wurde umbenannt in linux-backports-compat-wirelessusw.
<ppl8x> hab schonmal backports installiert gehabt,.. jedoch weiß ich net ob da auch sas wlan dabei war,.. eigentlich hab ich es installiert damit mein backlight geht und meine FN tasten
<Frickelpit> Ubunux: gibts da nen link zu?
<Ubunux> schau in die Paketliste
<Ubunux> Link hab ich keinen parat
<ppl8x> ich mach mal nen neustart
<Frickelpit> ohne ubuntu schlecht und pu kennt es nicht
<Ubunux> dann glaub es mir einfach *g*
<Frickelpit> niemals! *scnr*
<Ubunux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-compat&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ArtNo_> bye
<Frickelpit> ah, das modules vergessen m(
<Frickelpit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/681727
<robbe> :}
<Frickelpit> wer lesen kann usw.
<Ubunux> its not a bug its a feature *g*
<robbe> caillean: \o/
<caillean> robbi, nicht hier :(
<leszek> hi
<ArtNo_> ich hätte eine sehr, sehr kleine Frage: Unter "Orte" gibt es ganz unten eine Liste zuletzt geöffneter Dokumente; die Liste enthält bie mir zehn einträge, ich hätte aber gerne die letzen dreißig oder vierzig. Kann man das umstellen?
<ArtNo_> ich konnte nichts finden, z.B. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/liste-zuletzt-geoeffnete-dokumente-vergroesse/#post-1031043
<shetlandpony> ArtNo_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/35elmzx | Liste &#34;Zuletzt geöffnete Dokumente&#34; vergrössern? › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<ArtNo_> keiner eine Idee, ob und falls ja, wie man die Zahl der einträge ehröhen kann?
<Nalkem> moin moin
<gandaro> Hallo! :)
<gandaro> Mein Login-Manager (gdm) startet nicht mehr, nachdem ich"slim" getestet haatte. Weil slim dann allerdings beim Systemstart nicht gestartet wurde, habe ich es wieder deinstalliert, und ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" ausgeführt, damit es wieder normal funktioniert. Allerdings startet GDM beim Systemstart nichtmehr. Wie kriegt man das jetzt wieder heile?
<v3nd3tta``> gandaro: vllt checken ob gdm (oder service/gdm) in /etc/init.d/ ist :)
<gandaro> v3nd3tta``: "ls gdm" zeigt es mir an
<gandaro> s!gdm!/etc/init.d!
<ArtNo_> ich such nen guten Laserdrucker für Ubuntu tauglich, schwarzweiß reicht aus, sollte sogar nur schwarzweis sein. Ich bin jetzt hier http://www.openprinting.org/printers und hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Drucker Ich hab unglaublich schlechte erfahrungen mit HP LaserJet P1005/6 gemacht, was Qualität und druckkosten angeht; ich überleg, ob ich einen brother nehmen sollte. Nur: welchen?
<ArtNo_> oh - ich wollte eigentlich in offtopic fragen. Oder passt es hier?
<tm> gandaro: slim deinstallieren, dann sollte gdm wieder automatisch starten, wenn nicht - einfach: " sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm "
<tm> ArtNo_: hier wird keine kaufberatung gemacht ;)
<tm> ,hcl? ArtNo_ 
<shetlandpony> ArtNo_: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<ArtNo_> hcl ???
<gandaro> tm: ok. Dann bis gleich ;)
<gandaro> tm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm   hat nicht geholfen
<gschwepp> ArtNo_: hardware compatibility list - HCL lies was shetlandpony dir geschrieben hat
<tm> gandaro: slim deinstalliert?
<gandaro> tm: ja
<ArtNo_> da komm ich doch her gschwepp 
<ArtNo_> alles gut, pseudoticked closed
<v3nd3tta``> gandaro: slim gepurged ?
<gandaro> v3nd3tta``: ja
<v3nd3tta``> hmm
<gandaro> Plymouth arbeitet aber tüchtig
<tm> gandaro: dann solltest den gdm wieder mit " sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults " hinbekommen, ist aber ohne gewehr, ich hab die manpage von update-rc.d nur überflogen
<gandaro> tm: ok, ohne gewehr ;), ich probiers aus, aber schau mir auch erstmal die Manpage dazu an
<tm> gandaro: perfekt :)
<gandaro> ok, bis gleich ;)
<gandaro> -.- funktioniert immer noch nicht. Plymouth startet, und endet nicht
<tm> gandaro: geht denn auf der console ein /etc/init.d/gdm restart  ?
<gandaro> hehe, grad gemacht, bevor du es gesaagt hast :)
<gandaro> ja, funktioniert
<tm> gandaro_: dann gibt bitte in einem terminal/console/shell " sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm " - da solltest dann den gdm auswählen können
<gandaro> Nein, da passiert nicht viel. sudo-Passwort eingeben und dann ist es schon vorbei
<tm> gandaro: was steht denn bei dir in der: " cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager " ?
<gandaro> lxdm
<gandaro> aber ich habe das gar nicht :/
<dadrc> was natürlich erklärt, wieso es nicht geht
<tm> dann trag in der datei mal ein: " /usr/sbin/gdm " mit sudo rechten
<gandaro> gut, dann versuch ich es nochmal …
<robbe> ;)
<gandaro> Danke, tm!
<tm> np
<gandaro> und ebenfalls danke an v3nd3tta`` :)
<sysdef> ,nick p0ny
<dAnjou> weiß einer spontan, wie ich find dazu bringe mir dateien mit einem bestimmten modifikationsdatum auszugeben?
<G-RT> hallo
<Sypherify> Hey kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bei der installation von einem W-Lan Stick unter Debian
<k1l> Sypherify: guck mal auf den channelnamen :)
<dAnjou> -> #debian-de 
<Sypherify> Oh okay danke
<dAnjou> aber ich hab ne frage für ubuntu. wie kann ich ein programm starten, dass ich beim runterfahren/logout darauf hingewiesen werde, dass es noch läuft bzw. noch irgendwas nicht gespeichert is?
<joschi> dAnjou: das programm muss entsprechend auf das TERM signal reagieren
<joschi> dAnjou: beim herunterfahren des systems wird zuerst SIGTERM an alle prozesse geschickt und nach einer kurzen wartezeit dann SIGKILL, womit die prozess "hart" beendet werden
<deedee> gibts schon ne halbwegs vernünftige und aktuelle paketquelle für LibreOffice? stürzt mir irgenwie zu oft ab, meine beta3 version..
<deedee> *gähn*
<Protector1981> ne
<Protector1981> die einzig aktuelle ist die, wo libreoffice lagert
<Protector1981> wobei die Downloadseite eh bisschen buggy is :D um an die debs zu kommen, muss man selbst Hand anlegen ;)
<deedee> jo hab die beta3 selbst in debs umgewandelt
<deedee> aber dachte das evtl irgendwo ne nette inoffizielle paketsource wäre
<deedee> is mir zu blöd immer die neusten updates immer wieder in debs zu konvertieren etc
<dAnjou> hat einer n blassen schimmer, was done macht?
<Protector1981> warum selbst umwandeln, wenn es direkt debs gibt? http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta3/
<Protector1981> ;)
<Protector1981> nur werden die nicht auf der Downloadseite angezeigt
<deedee> oha gut zu wissen
<k1l> deedee: gibt doch sicher auch nen ppa dafür. aber das fragst du die jungs am besten direkt. 
<deedee> offiziell gibts ja noch keinen hab ich glaub ich irgendwo gelesen
<spY|da> wie blockt  man denn nicht EU ips auf seinem webserver? 
<Protector1981> naja, jetzt hab ichs in Deutsch ;) und keine Probleme...
<apollo13> spY|da: *pfeif*
<jokrebel> hi
<dauerflucher> moin
<Mojo4> \topic
<Mojo4> wie lese ich denn das topic?
<Mojo4> wenn ich /topic eingebe kommt nur :  Das Thema der aktuellen Unterhaltung festlegen
<dAnjou> Mojo4: dann is dein client unkonform
<dAnjou> nimm nen anderen :P
<Mojo4> benutze empathy
<Frickelpit> [16:16:41] < dAnjou> nimm nen anderen :P
<Deem> spY|da: warum will man das? o_O
<dAnjou> Deem: weil
<spY|da> damit china nicht auf meinen server zugreifen kann? 
<dAnjou> spY|da: iptables
<spY|da> ok 
<dAnjou> spY|da: für die IP range siehe http://xkcd.com/195/
<Deem> spY|da: china blockt doch eh 95% des internets
<Mojo4> wenn ich der anleitung im topic folge und den icq server auf login.icq.com ändere, dann habe ich immer noch dasselbe problem: "getrennt - netzwerkfehler"
<spY|da> Mojo4, hab pidgin aus ppa installiert und funktioniert 
<Protector1981> true
<Protector1981> verwende zwar noch 2.7.5 aber funzt, ausser MSN
<Mojo4> benutze empathy, würde jetzt ungern auf pidgin umsteigen
<Mojo4> spY|da: und pidgin nur aus den paketquellen funktioniert nicht?
<spY|da> das ist zu alt 
<Deem> pidgin funktioniert einwandfrei
<Deem> hab ich hier auch und icq + msn tun gut
<Mojo4> vesteh das nicht bis vor kurzem gings auch mit empathy noch
<Deem> Mojo4: gibts in empathy eine einstellung, die sich clientLogin nennt?
<Mojo4> Deem: ich glaube nicht, nein, was ist das?
<Deem> Mojo4: das ist eine option in pidgin, die es verhindert, dass du dich anmelden kannst. dachte die gäbe es vielleicht auch in emapathy. ssl hast du deaktiviert?
<Mojo4> steht zumindest nirgends was von ssl
<Deem> hmm... dann weiß ichs auch nicht. bei pidgin wäre das viel einfacher, aber von empathy hab ich keine ahnung
<Mojo4> ja mit pidgin funktioniert es jetzt
<Mojo4> ärgert mich aber dass es mit empathy nicht geht
<Protector1981> haste mal die dailybuild von empathy probiert?
<Protector1981> ok, die gibts nur für karmic und jaunty :D
<Protector1981> aber eben des empathy ppa da...kann ja sein, dass, wenn du unbedingt empathy nutzen willst, das neuer ist, auch wenns gefährlicher is ;)
<dAnjou> "If addgroup is called with the --system option, a system group will be added." was isn der unterschied zu ner normalen gruppe?
<Deem> dAnjou: imo kann sich da niemand mit einloggen und nur programme können diese user benutzen
<dAnjou> Deem: nochmal lesen bitte
<Deem> sowas wie ein user ohne loginshel nur mit shell eben :D
<Protector1981> If called with one non-option argument and the --system option, adduser        will  add a system user. If an user with an uid in the system range (or        if the uid is specified, with that) does already  exist,  adduser  will        exit with a warning.
<Deem> ok. streich das user und mach ein gruppe draus
<Protector1981> huch falsch kopiert :D
<dAnjou> ne gruppe kann sich doch nich einloggen?
<Deem> dAnjou: achja und du hast ja userid uns system ids
<Deem> user ids fangen imo bei 1000 an, wobei system ids darunter liegen
<dAnjou> und wo is der unterschied bei gruppen?
<Deem> A GID will be chosen from the range specified for system  GIDS  in  the configuration  file  (FIRST_SYSTEM_GID,  LAST_SYSTEM_GID).
<Deem> The group is created with no users.
<Deem> das ist vielleiht noch anders
<Deem> ok nein. user gruppen werden auch ohne user erstellt
<dAnjou> ich will einfach nur aus dateizugriffsrechtsgründen ne neue gruppe anlegen. mit oder ohne --system?
<ppq> würds wohl erstmal ohne probieren. da sollte es bei rechten/besitz eigtl. keine probleme geben
<dAnjou> danke
<Deem> dAnjou: also wenn ich das richtig verstehe was in der manpage steht ist der einzige unterscheid der, dass ne systemgruppe ne andere gid hat als eine usergruppe, die ja erst bei 1000 anfängt
<dAnjou> was auch immer das für auswirkungen hat
<FM-Audio> hi wo befindet sich im normalfall die  .asoundrc?
<ppq> ~
<FM-Audio> http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74006
<FM-Audio> hier der letzte post auf der Seite ist anscheinend die Lösung nun hab ich nur keine .asoundrc
<Deem> FM-Audio: mal ein "locate .asoundrc" gemacht?
<Protector1981> man kann ja auch /etc/asound.conf nehmen
<Protector1981> laut wiki
<FM-Audio> genau asound.conf müsste auch gehen
<Deem> und im zweifelsfall kann man die .asoundrc auch einfach selbst in ~ erstellen :D
<FM-Audio> ich habs gestern schonmal kurz angesprochen es geht um die DJ Software Mixxx die ab Ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr richtig läuft
<FM-Audio> und die angebliche Lösung hab ich jetzt in dem Forum gefunden
<Protector1981> joar, dann leg die .asoundrc doch einfach an :)
<FM-Audio> ok mach ich =)
<FM-Audio> ähm wie mach ich das ohne Rechte? Muss ich übers Terminal machen oder?
<ppq> mit deinen user-rechten reicht das. kannst es auch mit nem beliebigen editor machen
<Protector1981> die .asoundrc liegt in deinem homeverzeichnis
<Protector1981> wenn du die nicht siehst: strg+h
<FM-Audio> mhm also in meinem homeverzeichnis ist sie schonmal nicht
<FM-Audio> aber vllt im ETC?
<Protector1981> nein, die .asoundrc liegt definitiv in deinem Homeverzeichnis, wenn du versteckte dateien nicht angezeigt bekommst: drück strg+h, wenn sie dann immer noch nicht da ist -> anlegen
<FM-Audio> ok dann seh ich sie trotzdem nicht also muss ich sie anlegen
<FM-Audio> ok ich hab sie erstellt jetzt mal sehn was die anleitung sagt
<FM-Audio> was könnte der damit meinen: 2) added myself to the audio group. ?
<Protector1981> dich selbst zur gruppe audio hinzufügen
<mgolisch> deinen user zu der audio gruppe hinzufügen
<Protector1981> wenn noch nicht geschehen
<mgolisch> steht doch da
<FM-Audio> und wie mach ich das?
<Protector1981> System -> Systemverwaltung -> Benutzer und Gruppen (so ist das in Karmic, k.a. wie des in Lucid is)
<Protector1981> dann entsperren
<Protector1981> deinen Nutzer auswählen -> bearbeiten
<Protector1981> besser gesagt Eigenschaften
<FM-Audio> audiogeräte verwenden?
<Protector1981> joar
<FM-Audio> ok gut
<FM-Audio> dank dir
<Frickelpit> gpasswd -a geht schneller ;-)
<Protector1981> :D
<FM-Audio> 5) invoked jack with this command:
<FM-Audio> /usr/bin/jackd -r -nDJ8 -dalsa -r 96000 -p256 -i8 -o8 -dttable
<FM-Audio> das soll ich als 5. Punkt machen. Das kopier ich so ins Terminal und bekomm die Fehlermeldung connot load driver module alsa
<FM-Audio> oh das könnt mein fehler sein ich sollte die karte auch anschließen :D
<FM-Audio> ok misst es geht immer noch nicht
<mgolisch> aehm steht da warum er das nicht laden kann?
<mgolisch> evtl mal -v anhaengen oder was auch immer die verbose option ist
<neti> hi Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
<neti>  also daraus werd ich nciht ganz schlau
<mgolisch> ich wuerde vermuten weil pulse das alsa sound device blockiert aber ka
<FM-Audio> ja kann gut sein ich versuch mal n bericht zu bekommen
<neti>  mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
<FM-Audio> ok also mit der anleitung verschwindet sogar die soundkarte komplett
<FM-Audio> ich machs wieder rückgängig
<mgolisch> neti: inwiefern?
<FM-Audio> ok hab die fehlermeldung vom anfang wieder:mixxx: mask_inline.h:160: snd_mask_leave: Assertion `val <= 64' failed. Aborted
<krebs> ich hab unter ubuntu 8.04 ein paket, welches wegen einem fehlerwert 1 im postinstall nicht konfiguriert wird, wo finde ich hinweise auf den fehler?
<mgolisch> sieht nicht nach ner fehlermeldung aus @ neti 
<neti> ja von mod_python
<neti> wobei py ja geht
<neti> nur aus der fehlermeldung wert ich einfach nicht schlau
<mgolisch> welche fehlermeldung?
<mgolisch> das was du gepostet hast sieht nicht aus wie ne fehlermeldung
<neti> aber python läuft bei mir nicht rund
<mgolisch> das heisst?
<neti> und wieso wird das dann in ein errror.log von apache2 geschrieben?!
<neti> naja so ein einfaches py script geht ja ohne probleme
<neti> ja aber
<pras_> hallo zusammen
<FM-Audio> mgolisch: kennst du dich denn gut mit dem Soundsystem aus? Weil Mixxx läuft ja nur nich so wie ich es will seit Ubuntu 10.10
<brot> krebs: es gibt unter /var/log diverse logs, du suchst glaubeich das von aptitude
<mgolisch> krebs: das postinstall script ansehen
<neti> http://nopaste.info/index.html nur wenn cih das über meinen browser aufrufe dann sagt mir apache2 das die file nicht vorhanden ist..
<neti> http://nopaste.info/049db4152f.html
<krebs> brot: ist apt ... dort steht auch nur exit status 1 ... mgolisch: das postinstall ist relativ lang, gibt es irgendwie ne möglichkeit das zu debuggen/verbose laufen zu lassen ? 
<mgolisch> und wie heisst die datei? und wie rufst du die auf?
<neti> tt.py heißt sie und ich ruf sie mit 127.0.0.1/tt.py auf
<mgolisch> neti: und du bist sicher das du ein 404 error bekommst? 
<neti> ja
<neti> im errorlog von apache find ich keine fehler:(!
<mgolisch> tt.py liegt auch in dem docroot von dem vhost
<neti> unter /var/www
<jokrebel> re
<neti> hm welche docroot vom vhost?
<FM-Audio> es kennt sich also keiner mit der fehlermeldung aus zwecks soundkarte oder?
<mgolisch> ur so zum spass wenn du da ne leere html datei ablegst geht es diese abzurufen?
<neti> ja
<neti> php geht ja auch
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: kannst die Fehlermeldung/Beschreibung noch mal posten bitte?
<mgolisch> hm es ist auch ein handler definiert fuer .py ?
<neti> wie gesagt wenn ich eine einfache print ausgabe mit py mach geht es ja
<neti> oder ist der syntax falsch?
<neti> händler ist definiert 
<neti> unter dem apache
<FM-Audio> aber selbstverständlich jokrebel
<FM-Audio> mixxx: mask_inline.h:160: snd_mask_leave: Assertion `val <= 64' failed.
<FM-Audio> Aborted
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: und das kommt wann wie und wo?
<FM-Audio> bei der DJ-Software Mixxx wenn ich meine externe USB soundkarte anschließe und sie bei Einstellungen auswählen möchte. Es gibt auch einen Thread darüber aber scheinbar funktioniert bei mir die Lösung nicht.
<mgolisch> neti: kannst du das script so ausfuehren?
<mgolisch> die moule die du laedst sind alle installiert etc?
<neti> ja
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: Link zum Thread?
<neti> mgolisch was heißt alle nur mod_python
<FM-Audio> http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74006 das hier soll die Lösung sein und das das Problem http://mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1876
<mgolisch> ich mein zb den mysql kram den du da importest
<neti> ja
<neti> das gibts
<mgolisch> ich koennte mir vorstellen das er zb bei nem error nen redirect macht evtl findet er einfach die error seite nicht zu der er weiterleitet oder so
<mgolisch> mal die headers gescheckt die er sendet?
<neti> nein
<neti> wie kann ich das den machen?
<sash_> nabend. ich will in einer schleife etwa 2000 dateien mit inkscape konvertieren. ich weiss, dass inkscape sich bei einigen davon aufhaengt. gibt es eine abfrage, mit der ich sagen kann "wenn das laenger als 2minuten dauert, beende inkscape und mach den naechsten durchlauf"? spontan faellt mir da sowas wie inkscape <parameter> & sleep 120 && killall inkscape ein, aber das sieht mir zu gefrickelt aus. ausserdem hab ich dann eventuell ...
<sash_> ... irgendwann 500 sleep-prozesse
<sash_> ausserdem wuerde das laufende inkscape-prozesse, die nachfolgen, killen
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: paste mal bitte ein "lsusb"
<FM-Audio> einfach nur lsusb ins terminal?
<mgolisch> neti: glaub mod python hat auch sone debuging sachen PythonDebug oder so heisst die direktive
<mgolisch> evtl das mal probieren ob das mehr auspuckt
<neti> ok
<mgolisch> sash_: ja du kannst ja einfach die PID speichern und nur diesen process killen
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: sollte doch so heißen: pastebinit lsusb oder?
<mgolisch> naja oder du kopiserst die ausge selber in ein nopaste service
<mgolisch> :)
<sash_> mgolisch: pgrep inkscape wuerde die pid des laufenden inkscape-prozesses liefern, oder?
<mgolisch> wenn nur einer laueft ja
<FM-Audio> so liebe Leute: http://www.pastebin.ca/2007820
<Guest98900> nabend@all
<sash_> also statt killall inkscape kill $(pgrep inkscape)
<mgolisch> ansonsten enthaelt $! die PID des zulezt gestarteten processes
<mgolisch> also der zulezt von deiner shell gespawnt wurde
<sash_> das waere ja sleep
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: hast dir angeschaut die lsusb auswertung?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: Du erzähltest doch von einer USB-Soundkarte, oder? ist die momentan auch dran?
<FM-Audio> ähh ich bin so doof hab sie wieder ausgesteckt um das programm normal zu starten :D
<kibondianer> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit munin
<kibondianer> und wie man es an laufen bekommt?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: na dann anstecken 10 Sekunden warten und nochmal lsusb
<FM-Audio> http://www.pastebin.ca/2007821
<FM-Audio> sodele
<mgolisch> sash_: naja viele wege führen nach rom oder so
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: kannst du jetzt damit was anfangen?
<sash_> ach, und an den anfang der schleife noch ein lockeres killall sleep und die sache ist gegessen. danke fuer die hinweise, mgolisch. das mit pgrep ist sinnig
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: zumindest mehr als grad eben ;-)
<FM-Audio> ;) na das kann ich mir vorstellen. Kann man damit jetzt irgendwas verbessern um die Software zum laufen zu bewegen? export PA_ALSA_PLUGHW=1 wenn ich das eingebe kann ich die Software einmalig starten...dann erkennt er sie und stürtz nicht ab!
<mgolisch> di machst aber nicht inkscape foo && sleep bar && pgrep.. oder?
<mgolisch> sonst wartet er ja immer bis inkscape durch ist
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: ich geh jetzt erstmal Simpsons schaun hoffe du bist nachher noch online :D
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: vielleicht hift dir ja das http://www.mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1876
<FM-Audio> Wenn du jetzt mal ganz runter scrollt hast du die Antwort haha
<FM-Audio> Aber mal ehrlich das kann doch nicht sein dass es unter 10.04 keine Probleme gab und jetzt sowas. Da muss ja irgendwas geändert worden sein!
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: die ID aus lsusb ( 17cc:1978 ) ist n guter Suchstring
<sash_> mgolisch: killall sleep \n inkscape <parameter> & sleep 120 && kill $(pgrep inkscape)
<FM-Audio> was heißt das ein Suchstring?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio:  und der Thread ist brandaktuell … kann jederzeit die Lösung kommen
<mgolisch> sash_: k
<FM-Audio> jup....ich dank dir erstmal ich komm nachher nochmal.
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<unearth> mein wlan hängt sich grundsätzlich auf, wenn ich aus dem ruhezustand komme. kann dann im terminal noch nicht einmal ifconfig machen, da sich das ebenfalls aufhängt. weiß jemand rat?
<jokrebel> unearth: keinen Ruhezustand benutzen? <gdr>
<unearth> jokrebel: klar. kann ich machen. ist aber nur die zweite wahl. woran könnte es liegen?
<Protector1981> du könntest ja mal versuchen des Modul zu entladen und dann wieder laden
<Protector1981> mittels modprobe -r wlanadapter-module
<Protector1981> musst du aber wissen wie des heisst
<jokrebel> unearth: von Netzwerkproblemen nach Ruhezustand hört man zuhauf. Lösung hab ich aber noch keine mitbekommen. Und ich nutze eh lieber den Autostart von den Programmen die ich brauch. Heutzutage ist der Ruhezustand doch eh nicht mehr sooo viel schneller als normaler Boot.
<unearth> merke gerade, dass geht auch, wenn es in bereitschaft geht.
<unearth> aber ich stelle dann wohl mal ruhezustand und bereitschaft ab. und merke mir, dass es halt eh nur probleme macht. danke
<jokrebel> unearth: Googlen nach "ubuntu suspend netzwerk deaktiv (bzw. aus)" liefert da massenweise Treffer.
<unearth> jokrebel: danke
<jokrebel> unearth: gerne. Hätte lieber ne Lösung nennen können wollen…
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: bist noch da?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: ja - aber ohne neue Ideen :-/
<FM-Audio> mhm ich vermute das muss irgendwas mit dem ALSA treiber zu tun haben
<FM-Audio> die schreiben immer irgendwas von JACK
<FM-Audio> wenn ich das eintrag was da steht steht bei mir im terminal cannot load driver module alsa...kann ich das irgendwie nachinstallieren?
<Ethlaegil> der rechner fährt hoch, aber bleibt kurz vor der anmeldung hängen
<FM-Audio> Lass mich raten du hast Linux installiert und dann Updates gezogen?
<Ethlaegil> xorg.0.log sagt, dass das nvidia modul nicht geladen werden konnte
<sash_> mgolisch: nee, so geht das doch nicht. dann wartet der nach jedem bild, bis die 120 sekunden um sind und geht dann erst zum nächsten.
<Ethlaegil> ich kenn mich eigentlich sehr gut aus und ich hatte den nvidia treiber früher schon manuell und auch über die paketverwaltung installiert. seit 10.10 geht nix mehr
<Ethlaegil> jetzt hab ich zwar den nouveau, sogar mit compiz, aber der unterstützt noch kein TV-Out
<Ethlaegil> kann es sein, dass meine grafikkarte ne macke hat?
<Ethlaegil> na ja, nouveau funktioniert ja tadellos - muss wohl warten, bis die auch TV-Out unterstützung einbauen
<robbe> :)
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: Denkst du man kann irgendwie die interne Soundkarte deaktivieren so dass die sich nicht mehr in die quere kommen?
<k1l> FM-Audio: stell sie doch im bios aus
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: wenn es eine On-Board-Karte ist eventuell übers BIOS
<Protector1981> FM-Audio: du kannst sie doch direkt im Ubuntu deaktivieren
<FM-Audio> ja über mein soundmenü oben rechts oder?
<Protector1981> jap
<Protector1981> oder über pavucontrol
<FM-Audio> das bringt aber in bezug auf Mixxx keine besserung
<FM-Audio> das kann doch nicht sein bei Mixxx steht immer was von hw: 1:0 oder hw: 0:0
<k1l> Ethlaegil: wenn du den treiber manuell installiert hast, dann darfst du das bei jedem kernel update erneut machen. warum nimmst du nicht eifnach den aus den quellen?
<ragnar> moin! seit meinem update vom einem athlon 3500/64 auf ein I7-870 system (beides als 64bit) auf 10.04 dauert die aktualisierungsverwaltung sehr lange, also der systemcheck, ca. 5 minuten. Der download der upgrades ist wiederum so schnell wir immer. selbst wenn die CPU aus welchem grund nicht aus dem on demand modus kommt, sollte man bei 1,2GHz schnelleres erwarten. was kann ich probieren?
<Ethlaegil> hab ich doch auch schon probiert, jedes mal hängt der start, sobald der treiber geladen werden soll, hab sogar den neusten treiber aus dem PPA probiert: 260.19.21
<FM-Audio> ach das is doch zum verrückt werden
<Ethlaegil> egal, bin zufrieden mit nouveau und außerdem haße ich die säcke bei nvidia sowieso, weil die den quellcode nicht offen legen
<FM-Audio> ja aber echt mit Nvidia hast nur Probleme
<Protector1981> hm?
<Protector1981> bei AMD is schlimmer
<bekks> Alles andere als Nvidia ist schlimmer - und OT :)
<tm> genau :)
<noobody> hi leute... wie bekomm ich es hin, meinen rechner als dhcp-router zu installieren?
<noobody> ich hab schon die anleitung im wiki versucht, aber klappt nicht, ich bekomm immer nur verbunden, getrennt, verbunden, getrennt immer im wechsel
<bekks> Was genau willst du erreichen? DHCP-Routing? DHCP-Server?
<noobody> naja ich will ne netzwerkfreigabe inkl. internetfreigabe für ne media-box
<noobody> und sie soll sich die ip automatisch von meinem rechner zuweisen lassen
<noobody> internet wäre ein umts-handy am usb-port
<noobody> weiß keiner ne antwort?
<jokrebel> noobody: Doch - Google hat gleich über 3000 Antworten beim Suchstring: umts usb ubuntu internetfreigabe dhcp
<LupusE_> noobody: du willst dich mit dem dyndns konzept auseinander setzen.
<noobody> eigentl ne... das komische ist, ich hab mein sys neu aufgesetzt, wegen neuer hdd... vorher hats einwandfrei geklappt. ich hab einfach dnsmasq installiert und es lief
<sdx23> LupusE_: sicher, dass er das will?
<sdx23> noobody: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router sollte helfen
<noobody> nee das hilft leider ne
<LupusE> sdx23: keine ahnung. ich wollte nur hallo sagen :P
<noobody> hab ich schon so eingerichtet 
<bekks> noobody: Das hilft. Was genau funktioniert denn bei Dir nicht?
<noobody> aber mein pc weigert sich meiner box ne ip zu geben
<bekks> Dann prüf den DHCP Server. Der wird Dir sagen was er tut oder nicht tut, und auch wie genau der eingerichtet ist.
<noobody> das hab ich noch nicht raus bekomm... netzwermanager meint immer verbunden, getrennt, verbunden, getrennt... warum das so ist seh ich nicht
<noobody> also das immer abwechselnd im sekundentakt
<bekks> Ich habe Dir doch gerade gesagt, was Du prüfen sollst ;)
<noobody> und wie?
<bekks> Nopaste mal die config vom DHCP Server, und sag uns, welche Interfaces der hat, und welches wo wie verbunden ist.
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/5pZriNAc
<noobody> falls du das meinst
<bekks> Nein.
<KojiroAK> noobody: Versuch mal die Lösung aus dem Artikel Router nur setz noch ein sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1 
<KojiroAK> noobody: Das hat bei mir geholfen.
<bekks> Du hast den Artikel "Router" gelesen und die Kiste konfiguriert. Zeig uns die Config.
<bekks> Das ist mehr als nur ein ifconfig -a
<KojiroAK> noobody: wobei wlan0 durch den Anschluss ersetzen, an dem die Box hängt.
<noobody> jupp ^^
<noobody> mom ich versuch das erstmal
<KojiroAK> noobody: Wobei die IP im gleichen Bereich liegen sollte wie die in dnsmasq eingetragene.
<bekks> Das kann fies werden dann.
<noobody> da hab ich keine range eingetragen
<bekks> Das ist mit ein Grund, wieso es nicht funktionieren kann.
<noobody> ich kann mich nicht erinnern überhaupt mal was an der dnsmasq.conf geändert zu haben...
<noobody> das lief einfach bevor ich das system neu aufgesetzt hatte
<sdx23> ,interfaces? noobody, lesen:
<p0ny> noobody, lesen, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<noobody> ja interfaces hab ich geändert
<noobody> auf eth0, also meine netzwerkkarte
<bekks> Was ist jetzt mit den Infos, die ich abgefragt hatte?
<noobody> mom kommen sofort
<sdx23> noobody: anscheinend ja nicht, sonst hätte sie nicht nur ne ipv6-adresse
<sdx23> bzw. es. Oder aber da fehlte das Netzwerk neu zu starten...
<noobody> ich hab einfach am ende der dnsmasq.conf ne zeile eingefügt interface=eth0
<noobody> mehr nicht
<bekks> Nopaste doch endlich mal die kompletten Configs...
<bekks> Wir können nur raten, was wo wie eingetragen ist.
<bekks> Und ohne deine noch ausstehende Erklärung was wo wie an welchem Interface hängt, können wir ebenfalls nur raten.
<bullgard> Wieso hat mein Luxcid-Rechner die Pakete libmysqlclient16, libqt4-sql-mysql, und mysql-common installiert? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich diese Pakete von Hand installiert hätte.
<noobody> http://pastebin.ca/2007933
<bekks> bullgard: Schau halt nach, wie immer, welche Pakete von diesen installierten Paketen abhängen.
<noobody> http://pastebin.ca/2007935
<noobody> so hab ich es eingetragen
<noobody> an eth0 hängt die box
<noobody> und mein handy hängt via usb am rechner
<KojiroAK> noobody: Du musst dnsmasq schon noch sagen in welchem Bereich er die IPs vergeben kann. Einfach #dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,255.255.255.0,12h auskommentieren.
<noobody> auskommentieren heißt raute weg machen
<noobody> ?
<KojiroAK> noobody: jep
<noobody> hab ich.. hat sich aber nix geändert
<KojiroAK> noobody: Und so sollte die rc.local aussehen http://pastebin.ca/2007938
<noobody> übrigens... ip4 hat meine netzwerkkarte nicht, weil ich via netzwermanager eingestellt habe das alle rechner die internetverbindung benutzen können
<noobody> im netzwerk
<noobody> da kann ich keine ip4 einstellen
<KojiroAK> noobody: Und dann noch "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1"
<noobody> komisch
<KojiroAK> noobody: Dann löscht du die einstellung im netzwerkmanager.
<noobody> warum hat das dann vorher funktioniert
<noobody> sehr seltsam
<noobody> aber mom ich trag das mal ein
<noobody> und dann rechner neu starten?
<KojiroAK> noobody: Sonst geht auch dnsmasq neustarten und rc.local ausführen.
<KojiroAK> noobody: Allerdings dürfte neustarten etwas zuverlässiger sein
<noobody> ok ich versuch es mal
<noobody> bis gleich
<KojiroAK> noobody: Nach neustart musst einfach erneut eth0 eine ip zuweisen.
<noobody> das is ja kacke
<bekks> Kann man wunderbar beim Starten machen.
<noobody> wenn ich die einstellung raus nehme ausm netzwerkmanager bleibt die ip dann für immer?
<noobody> also die internetfreigabe
<bekks> Vergiss den NM an der Stelle.
<noobody> ok
<bekks> Du willst dein Router als Router konfigurieren.
<bekks> Den anderen Rechner als Client.
<noobody> nein mein pc als router
<noobody> und ne mediabox als client
<noobody> ^^
<noobody> bis gleich
<bekks> Whatever.
<sdx23> Es wurde jetzt nicht ernsthaft ifconfig in die rc.local eingetragen?
<noobody> ok das gleiche wie vorher... verbunden, getrennt, verbunden, getrennt im sekundentakt
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<bekks> Beheb erstmal den Unsinn, den du da in der rc.local fabrizierst.
<noobody> hä?
<bekks> Und VERGISS endlich den NM.
<noobody> ich hab den pastebin von kojiroak in rc.local eingetragen
<noobody> der nm startet automatisch
<noobody> soll ich den deinstallieren? ^^ 
<bekks> Konfigurier eth0 STATISCH.
<bekks> NICHT per NM und beachte NM einfach nicht weiter.
<noobody> hab ich gleich am anfang mit ifconfig
<KojiroAK> noobody: Deinstallieren ist nicht nötig. Allerdings die "Kabelgebundene" Einstellung rausnehmen.
<KojiroAK> Damit der NM nicht meint er sei da zuständig.
<sdx23> KojiroAK: wenn man das nicht vollkommen bescheuter per ifconfig in der rc.local machen würde, sondern wie's sich gehört in der interfaces, dann müsste man dem NM gar nichts extra sagen.
<KojiroAK> sdx23: Die ip für eth0 steht nicht in der rc.local
<bekks> Aber ifconfig.
<bekks> Und das gehört nicht in die rc.local.
<KojiroAK> http://pastebin.ca/2007938 wo steht da bitte ifconfig?
<noobody> so und nu?
<sdx23> da: 20:06:04 <        KojiroAK> noobody: Und dann noch "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1"
<noobody> das hab ich gleich am anfang gemacht
<noobody> nach dem neustart
<KojiroAK> sdx23: Da war die Meinung das in die Konsole einzugeben.
<noobody> hab ich auch getan
<noobody> nach dem neustart
<KojiroAK> sdx23: Ganz so blöd, dass ich sudo in die rc.local pflanze bin ich dann doch nicht.
<bekks> Das braucht man in der rc.local auch nicht, weil die eh als root ausgeführt wird.
<bekks> Nur mal so am Rande.
<KojiroAK> noobody: Bezieht der Client immer noch keine IP?
<sdx23> KojiroAK: es gehört dennoch in die interfaces. Dann ist das auch fertig bevor dnsmasq startet...
<sdx23> aber whatever - mir zu doof, tut was ihr wollt.
<noobody> nee leider nicht
<noobody> kommando zurück... jetzt hats geklappt nach dem ich erneut über ifconfig meiner netzerkkarte ne ip zugewiesen hab
<noobody> so wie es aussieht hat der NM einfach meine einstellungen überschrieben, da noch internetfreigabe aktiviert war
<KojiroAK> sdx23: Ich trage es bewusst nicht in interfaces ein, da ich bei mir wlan0 auch mal als Client nutzen will und nicht als Hotspot.
<KojiroAK> noobody: Wenn du allerdings eh nie sonst eth0 brauchst, kannst du auch die ip vergabe per /etc/interfaces machen.
<noobody> also heißt das, solange ich es nicht in die interfaces eintrage muss ich bei jedem neustart ifconfig eth0 ip ausführen?
<KojiroAK> noobody: Jep.
<KojiroAK> noobody: Bins mir einfach so gewohnt.
<Guest27351> Hey Leute, wie kann ich ein Alias setzen, der die "/opt/bla/blub" datei ausführt?
<noobody> okay... also automatisch beziehen hat leider nur "angeblich funktioniert"
<noobody> jetzt gehts schon wieder nicht
<bekks> Guest27351: man alias? :)
<noobody> ich dreh langsam durch... ich hab rein gar nichts verändert
<Guest27351> bekks: das weiß ich ja
<Guest27351> bekks: mir geht es nur ium die pfadangabe
<bekks>  "/opt/bla/blub"
<Guest27351> bekks: so führt er das aber nicht aus
<Guest27351> bekks: es ist ja eine ausgührbare datei
<KojiroAK> noobody: Und wenn du das Kabel rausziehst und wieder reinsteckst?
<bekks> Guest27351: Wie setzt du den Alias denn?
<noobody> wie kann das sein???? http://pastebin.ca/2007957
<Guest27351> bekks: in der .bashrc
<Guest27351> bekks: alias foo='./opt/bla/blub'
<Guest27351> bekks: funtkionier allerdings nicht, da der pfad relativ und nicht absolut ist
<Guest27351> ich muss den absoluten kruiegen und da die datei blub ausführen
<KojiroAK> noobody: Dann wirst du wohl so oder so die ip-Vergabe per /etc/interfaces machen müssen. Da dürfte sich immer noch der NM einmischen.
<noobody> hmm hab aber beim nm die verbindung komplett gelöscht
<bekks> Guest27351: Dann lass halt den . da weg.
<KojiroAK> noobody: Allenfalls hat er neu selber wieder eine angelegt.
<noobody> ich hab grad rein geschaut, ist nicht drin
<KojiroAK> noobody: Wenn du das interface in /etc/interfaces konfiguriert hast, hält sich NM raus.
<noobody> heißt die datei direkt interfaces?
<Guest27351> bekks: geht jetzt, hatte vergessen die neu zu resourcen
<Guest27351> danke
<noobody> weil die gibts nicht bei mir
<KojiroAK> noobody: Ah sorry, interfaces ist nichtmehr direkt unter /etc. die ist jetzt unter /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> Seit Ewigkeiten.
<noobody> was genau trag ich da ein? sudo ifconfig ..... ?
<KojiroAK> ,interfaces? noobody 
<bekks> NEIN.
<p0ny> noobody, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<KojiroAK> noobody: Da steht alles drin.
<noobody> beui mir steht folgendes drin
<noobody> auto lo
<noobody> iface lo inet loopback
<noobody> das wars
<KojiroAK> noobody: Wikiartikel lesen.
<KojiroAK> Allerdings brauchst Gateway nicht, das kannst einfach weglassen. netmask ist zwar auch nicht nötig kannst aber drinlassen.
<noobody> und networking restart funzt ne... command not found
<noobody> wtf
<noobody> ich starte mal kurz neu -.-
<noobody> ich schmeiss das teil glei ausm fenster
<noobody> jetzt musste ich meine umts-verbindung neu einrichten, als wäre die noch nie da gewesen
<KojiroAK> noobody: wie sieht's beim Client aus? hat der jetzt eine ip?
<noobody> ja hat er jetzt
<noobody> danke
<noobody> netzwerkfreigabe geht auch
<KojiroAK> noobody: Internet? geht?
<noobody> aber so fucking kompliziert wars das letzte mal nicht :-(
<noobody> ja geht auch
<duffduffduff> hallo! welcher prozess ist denn der "Bildschirme"-Dialog ?
<KojiroAK> O.k. dann bin ich jetzt off. 
<bekks> Warum?
<bekks> duffduffduff: Das ging an Dich.
<duffduffduff> bitte?
<bekks> duffduffduff: Warum? :)
<jokrebel> duffduffduff: meinst Du den Programm-Namen? gnome-display-properties
<duffduffduff> hat sich aufgehängt, danke! - wie kann ich denn das herausfinden?
<bekks> Wie kannst du was herausfinden?
<jokrebel> duffduffduff: indem Du Dir das auf den Desktop kopierst und dann mit rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften.
<duffduffduff> was denn kopieren?
<jokrebel> duffduffduff: das Icon aus dem Menü mittels rechtsklick - zur Arbeitsfläche hinzufügen … 
<bekks> Wozu überhaupt auf den Desktop kopieren?
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<duffduffduff> ah, stimmt, ich stand auf der Leitung - gibt es auch ein Möglichkeit das im Terminal herrauszufinden?
<jokrebel> bekks: weil ich so (hab zumindest noch keine andere Möglichkeit gefunden) an die Eigenschaften herankomme, wo der "echte" Programmname steht.
<noobody> so ich hau ab... bis denne
<jokrebel> bekks: wie machst Du das?
<Frickelpit> per alacarte z.b.
<bekks> Ich starte den Kram, und schau mir ps -ef an.
<jokrebel> bekks: und das neu gestartete Programm dessen Startnamen Du nicht kennst erkennst Du woran genau?
<Frickelpit> am unbekannten namen? :D
<bekks> Ich weiß, was bei mir auf dem Rechner läuft und was nicht.
<bekks> :=
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: jepp - das ist auch ne Möglichkeit - kannte ich zwar bin aber nicht draufgekommen.
<amd> hallo, ich hätte da eine frage... wie genau kann man den standbymodus der nach kurzer zeit eintritt deaktivieren?
<amd> ich habs schon über die "energieverwaltung" probiert, ohne erfolg er ist immer noch bestehend :(
<LupusE> suche nach energieoptionen in den einstellugnen deines desktops?
<amd> anscheinend wars in den bildschirmschoner einstellungen :)
<amd> mal schauen obs klappt
<dauergast> moin, kann man in der /etc/network/interfaces folgendes verwenden? 'post-down /sbin/ifup eth0'? Ich hab so das Gefühl das es bei mir nicht funktioniert, ist gedacht nachdem eine brücke aufgelöst wurde, um dann die lan karte wieder automatisch konfigurieren zu lassen
<jokrebel> gn8
<brennabor> cu
<Olias> Guten Abend
<Olias> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, welches Programm auf den Schlüsselbund zuzugreifen versucht? Beim Anmelden erscheint immer die Eingabe des Passwortes zum Entsperren des Anmeldeschlüsselbundes,..
<k1l> Olias: warscheinlich wlan
<Olias> nein, das W-Lan PW habe ich in einen anderen Schlüsselbund ohne PW gepackt
<fellbuendel> es gab doch mal die Möglichkeit, das so einzustellen, dass der beim login pauschal aufgesperrt wird.... ist das eventuell bei dir eingestellt?
<k1l> Olias: öffen mal den netweokmanager mit rechte maus. dann verbindunge bearbeiten. da suchste dein wlan aus und klickst unten auf: allen nutzern bereitstellen /erlauben
<Olias> wenn ja, wo ändere ich dies?
<Olias> moment..
<Olias> das ist für alle Benutzer verfügbar, aber der Schlüssel befindet sich ja wie gesagt in einem Extra-Bund ohne jedes Passwort....
<Olias> und das soll ja auch so sein.
<fellbuendel> keine Ahnung, wie man das einstellt - sorry, hab davon nur irgendwann mal im wiki gelesen
<Olias> Im Wiki steht wie man ihn automatisch entsperren lassen kann, Aber ich will ja nicht dass er immer entsperrt wird, dann könnte ich mir das PW ja ganz sparen.
<Olias> Würde mir schon reichen wenn ich wüsste wer ihn entsperrt haben will
<bekks> Der wird ja gar nicht entsperrt, weil er ja gar kein Passwort hat.
<Olias> naja, der Standardbund hat schon ein Passwort, und ist auch so gewollt.
<Olias> Und ich habe einen zweiten Bund ohne PW für den Kram der mich nicht behelligen soll.
<Olias> z.B. das Private W-Lan
<Olias> ich teste mal etwas...
<e2b> Ist es möglich XServer 1.9.0.902 unter Ubuntu 10.10 zu installieren? Normalerweise läuft dort ja 1.9.0, die Version enthält aber noch nicht die für meine Hardware nötigen Patches. PPAs scheinen lediglich für den ganzen Rest (xserver-xorg-*) was anzubieten, aber kein aktuelles xserver-xorg-core. Der Versionssprung sollte ja auch nicht allzu kritisch sein, oder?
<Olias> ok, ich hab den Übeltäter: UbuntuOne ist schuld... Sorry leute!
<k1l> e2b: das ist schon ein etwas größerer eingriff. natty hat den xserver. vlt solltest du warten bist es rauskommt (oder die unstable nutzen)
<e2b> k1l: inwiefern, müsste man wohl selbst kompilieren oder? Ich dachte der Versionssprung ist relativ klein, nur paar kleiner bugfixes.
<bekks> Olias: UbuntuOne soll wodurch schuld woran sein?
<k1l> e2b: da hängt ja noch ein bischen mehr dran als nur mal grade eben ein paket auszutauschen
<Olias> Vor ein paar Minuten: <Olias> Beim Anmelden erscheint immer die Eingabe des Passwortes zum Entsperren des Anmeldeschlüsselbundes,..
<e2b> k1l: Sorry, kenne mich da nicht so aus. Aber bei dem kleinen Versionsunterschied sollten sich APIs etc. ja nicht groß geändert haben? Oder sind die restlichen Pakete statisch gelinkt?
<Olias> bekks: ist aber erledigt
<e2b> Olias: Unterschiedliche Passwörter für Benutzeranmeldung und Schlüsselbund verwendet?
<Olias> e2b: Ja, ist aber so gewollt. Es soll ja nicht immer entsperrt werden, Das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache
<Olias> ok, danke für die Mühe Leute, ich gehe schlafen... Gute Nacht
<e2b> Ups, hab mich bei den Versionen verlessen, das xorg-edgers ppa hat doch die neueste Version von xserver-xorg-core
<Colossus> Hi, eventuell kennt sich jemand etwas mit dem SSD Alignment aus.
<Knickel> eventuell
<Colossus> oki
<Colossus> Ich wollte 10.10 installieren und habe eine Partition (primär) über die komplette SSD erstellt. (mit den Flags -c -u) - Also dos mode ....
<Knickel> einfach mal fragen, dann wird dir vielleicht wer antworten ^^
<Colossus> Der startsektor = 2048. Kann ich den vorgegebenen Endsektor einfach nehmen?
<Colossus> Oder gibt es am Ende auch was zu beachten? ^^
<Colossus> 117229360 ist der bei 'einer 60 GB SSD (Vertex 2)
<noobody> sagt mal, wie kann man nem programme rechte zuweisen?
<noobody> ich hab hier ein downloadprogramm, was aber nur als root ausgeführt werden kann... so hab ich erstmal die daten und ordner wo er rein schrieben will mir selbst zugewiesen und jetzt wollte ich auf ne andere partion downloaden, aber da ist wieder der gleiche fehler
<noobody> obwohl ich selbst das recht hab, darauf zu schreiben
<k1l> download programm nur als root?
<Colossus> Also in fdisk wäre das... First Sector (2048-117229360, default 2048) und Last sector 117229360... Oder lieber eine grösse eingebnen in GB?
<Knickel> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-10-04-auf-ssd-installieren-was-gibt-es/#post-2615695
<p0ny> Knickel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a3jwfy | Ubuntu 10.04 auf SSD installieren. Was gibt es zu beachten? › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Knickel> also würde sagen schon den end sektor
<noobody> frag mich nicht wieso, ich habs per terminal runter geladne und installiert
<k1l> noobody: welches programm denn?
<noobody> er hats mir auch bei mir rein installiert und nicht beim root, trotzdem wollte er root rechte
<noobody> sabnzbdplus
<noobody> nennt es sich
<Colossus> oki... Also lieber mal etwas speicherplatz wegdenken ;)
<Colossus> Hm :-/ Danke für den Link... Aber das verstehe ich net ganz.
<Colossus> "Bei der letzten Partition kann es natürlich sein, dass sich keine restlos durch 1 MiB teilbare Größe ergibt, was aber weiter nicht stört."
<Colossus> Also lieber etwas kleiner oder doch so nehmen wie vorgeschlagen?
<noobody> weiß jmd wie ich komplett nem programm andere rechte gebe?
<k1l> noobody: also eigentlich sollte das keine root rechte benötigen
<noobody> lol 
<noobody> eigentl nicht ja
<k1l> sondern mit deinem user laufen. und da brauchst du auch keine rechte umstellen.
<noobody> ja machts aber nicht
<k1l> und du solltest dringend davon absehen, einfach irgendwas mit rootrechten zu starten. das ist kein windows, wo man immer als admin angemeldet ist. 
<noobody> ich hatte auf die partition chmod -R 777 eingegebnen
<noobody> du ich habs per sudo apt-get installiert
<noobody> dann kam ne fehlermeldung das er nicht in die ini schreiben kann
<noobody> beim starten
<noobody> also hab ich mal nach gesehen wem die ini gehört
<k1l> noobody: chmod 777 ist "herzlichen willkommen alle viren und bots dieser welt."
<noobody> siehe da, der root war der besitzer
<noobody> also alle configs die er brauch mir zugetielt
<noobody> jetzt wollt ich den downloadordner umändern, wo ich weiß das ich selbst inhaber bin 
<noobody> oder mom
<noobody> 777 is ne gruppe oder?
<noobody> bzw alle gruppen?
<Knickel> 777 is alle vollzugriff
<k1l> 777 heisst, der besitzer, die gruppe und alle auf der welt
<noobody> autsch
<k1l> noobody: klar musst du es als root installieren, weil du sonst nichts installieren darfst über die paketverwaltung. aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es als user ausgeführt wird.
<noobody> na gut... die ordner wo die rechte drauf sind, ist noch überschaubar... gibt zwei stück ich glaub
<noobody> ja er hats automatisch dem root zugewiesen
<Colossus> @Knickel ich hab's :) Danke
<Knickel> Colossus, gut :)
<noobody> gibts ne übersicht irgendwie welche dateien und ordner 777 haben?
<Colossus> Wenn auch über 'ne kleine Tabelle ^^
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht noobody 
<k1l> noobody: selbst in dem howto auf der projektseite steht, dass man es als user startet :/  
<noobody> ja ich weiß... er wollte auch starten
<k1l> wenn man natürlich erstmal alles als root startet verballert man sich die rechte.
<noobody> aber er konnte nicht in irgend nen log schreiben
<noobody> weils dem root gehörte
<noobody> ich habs nicht als root gestartet
<noobody> ich starte nur als root wenn ich drauf hingewiesen werde
<k1l> das hast du doch eben gesagt
<noobody> nein
<noobody> ich hab gesagt, das log wo er rein schreiben wollte gehörte dem root
<k1l> welches war es?
<noobody> obwohls in meinem home drin liegt
<noobody> sabnzbd.log
<noobody> dann gibts noch nen cacheordner
<noobody> selbst der gehörte dem root
<noobody> haben programme auch ne id?
<Knickel> prozesse, ja
<noobody> weil ich kann immer noch keine ordner mit dem programm anlegen
<Knickel> in deinem home?
<noobody> nee
<noobody> auf ner anderen partition
<noobody> ich hab da jetzt angegeben chmod 1000 -R
<noobody> das sollte doch eigentl klappen >:o
<noobody> seit der neuinstallation klappt echt nix mehr auf anhieb
<Knickel> chmod 1000 ?
<noobody> laut id ist das meine ja
<k1l> ,chmod? noobody 
<p0ny> noobody: siehe shell chmod
<k1l> naja, jedenfalls schau dir mal nochmal chmod und chown an
<noobody> okay
<noobody> na den besitzer will ich ja ne ändern
<noobody> oder mom
<Knickel> besitzer ändern geht auch
<noobody> ja ich glaub der nutzer hat nur leserechte
<Knickel> aber vorsichtig was du da änderst
<noobody> na besitzer is mir ja wayne... also muss nicht unbedingt geändert werden
<noobody> was ist die bessere lösung?
<Knickel> wenn die datei zugriffsrechte 744 hat
<Knickel> bzw ordner
<Knickel> du da aber reinschreiben willst und nich besitzer bist, gehts logischerweise net
<Knickel> also macht besitzer ändern da ja viel aus
<Knickel> also wenn ich das nun als partition hätte, wo ich nur meine daten speicher, dann würd ich das auch gern besitzen wollen, weil es viel vereinfacht
<noobody> ja aber kann ich nicht als besitzer namens root sagen... hey der kumpel is gut, dem geb ich rechte, aber dem verkauf ich das nicht 
<noobody> ^^
<noobody> das funzt ne mit diesem chown
<noobody> ich heiße na-ich 
<noobody> hab eingegeben sudo chown -R na-ich /downloads
<noobody> geht aber ne
<Knickel> fehlt die gruppe
<Knickel> man chown
<Knickel> und /downloads ists sicher auch nicht
<Protector1981> wieso wurde linux-headers-2.6.35-23_2.6.35-23.40_all.deb aus den quellen gelöscht? oO
<Knickel> eher ./downloads
<Protector1981> also aus archive.linux.com 
<Protector1981> *ubuntu.com
<noobody> was für ne gruppe? da steht nix im wiki
<D_a_r_K> Servus, hat jemand ne Ahnung warum mein Internet bei Linux so langsam und hakelig ist? Bin frischer Linux/Ubuntu-User. Hab ein MSI Megabook VR330x mit einem internen Realtek WLAN-Adapter. Lustigerweise wird der interne Adapter aber nicht unter lspci, sondern unter lsusb geführt. RT73 heißt das Teil
<fellbuendel> D_a_r_K: Du sitzt wahrscheinlich hinter einem Router, oder?
<D_a_r_K> jep. Speedport W722V
<D_a_r_K> läuft mit Windows alles super, nur bei Linux isses hakelig
<fellbuendel> unter Linux gibt es da ab und zu das Problem, dass der DNS im Router und der eigentlich eingestellte sich schlagen und zu ewigen Wartezeiten bei der Domainauflösung führen
<D_a_r_K> okay. wie kann ich das überprüfen?!
<fellbuendel> ich such gerade, moment...
<D_a_r_K> danke dir
<fellbuendel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS-Probleme
<fellbuendel> da sollte alles nötige drin stehen
<D_a_r_K> okay, ich schau mal
<fellbuendel> fix eingestellter dns-Server hat sich durchaus bewährt bei mir
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-02
<D_a_r_K> schonmal nicht ganz schlecht. hab jetzt den DNS fix eingestellt und IPv6 deaktiviert im Firefox
<D_a_r_K> werds mal weiter testen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe @fellbuendel
<fellbuendel> gerne doch
<Cassull_> Tag
<Cassull_> oder eher morgen? :)
<Cassull_> ist es möglich mit mozilla-openoffice.org pdf datein zu öffnen? Denn bei mir funktioniert es nicht
<dadrc_> openoffice ist eigentlich nicht für pdfs zuständig
<Cassull_> dadrc_: exportieren/importieren funktioniert aber damit. Wieso dann überhaupt so ein plugin, wenn es das nicht anzeigt?
<Cassull_> für etwas muss es ja gut sein, wenn es ein browser plugin ist? :?
<dadrc_> Cassull_: das Plugin ist für OOo-Dokumente, nicht PDFs
<Cassull_> dadrc_: hast du einen link zu einem gerade zur hand?
<dadrc_> ich nicht, aber google bestimmt.
<dadrc_> Cassull_: was du suchst, sollte übrigens mozplugger sein
<Cassull_> dadrc_: kann es pdf datein anzeigen?
<dadrc_> Cassull_: ne, ich sag das einfach so.
<Cassull_> dadrc_: schiebst du auch ne nachtschicht wie ich? ;)
<dadrc_> Cassull_: kaputter Tag/Nacht-Rhythmus, aber sowas dann doch lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<Cassull_> dadrc: mozplugger öffnet mir ein externen reader, statt es mir in ff zu zeigen
<dadrc> Cassull_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EvinceMozilla
<Cassull_> funktioniert jetzt zwar, doch öffnet es mir erst in einem externen, schließt es dann und öffnet es mir im browser
<Cassull_> ...
<dadrc> CA
<dadrc> äh, Cassull_: hm, dann weiß ich auch nich. Mir war immer so, als würde damit gehen
<Cassull_> dadrc: Fürs erste funktioniert es jedenfalls irgendwie, werde später aber noch unbediengt die mozpluggerrc überarbeiten.  thx für den tipp ;)
<theevilone> nabend
<theevilone> noch jemand wach ?
<dadrc> Aus Prinzip nicht.
<theevilone> hätte ne kurze frage, ob jemand nen translator kennt für google chrome ?
<theevilone> hatte da mal ein ganz nettes teil, da musste ich nur wörter im browser irgendwo markieren und schon konnte ich mit einem klick sehen was das jeweilige wort heisst
<theevilone> hm, wohl nichtmehr viele aktiv hier^^
<dadrc> is wahrscheinlich auch eher ne frage für nen chrome-channel
<theevilone> eigentlich müsste man meinen das is ne frage für google
<theevilone> aber ich find einfach nichts...
<theevilone> sollte ja auch irgendwas für den chromium browser für ubuntu sein
<dadrc> theevilone: wasn damit: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jlhlebbhengjlhmcjebbkambaekglhkf
<theevilone> hm dis funktioniert irgendwie nicht so wirklich
<dadrc> schade, sah gut aus
<theevilone> aber auf der seite schau ich mal
<theevilone> da sind noch einige andere
<theevilone> danke dir
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann ich den gdm trommel sound deaktivieren? außer die entsprechende ogg datei zu löschen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> muss dies wirklich über gconf-editor passieren, warum?
<spacecraft> gdmsetup
<IchEsseDichAuf> hmmm, leider kann ich den nicht entsperren
<IchEsseDichAuf> passiert einfach gar nichts, wenn ich in gdmsetup auf entsperren drücke
<spacecraft> gnome-keyring ist installiert?
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://pastebin.com/DkfYQ628
<IchEsseDichAuf> gnome-keyring ist doch standartmäßig mitdabei, oder?
<spacecraft> ja normal schon
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, der ist defenitiv noch mitdabei
<spacecraft> starte das mal ohne gksu
<IchEsseDichAuf> dasgleiche. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich starte mal den xserver neu, will doch jetzt mal die "gconf-editor mit rootrechten"-variante ausprobieren
<spacecraft> gn8
<IchEsseDichAuf> yo, kein kreischendes klang mehr, gsd!
<IchEsseDichAuf> nun ist jetzt ein barierefreiheit-symbol im gnomepanel. der hat da gar nichts zu suchen
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann ich den aus der benachrichtigungsanzeige rauskicken?
<IchEsseDichAuf> also, wenn ich das symbol aus den panel entferne, verschwinden auch die lautstärkenregelung und chat&mail applet
<givengiven> Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem ich möchte die sshd_config umschreiben um beispielsweise den port zu ä
<givengiven> ändern da dies immer noch der standart port ist, aber ich kann es selbst mit root rechten nicht ändern 
<IchEsseDichAuf> welches port verwendest du?
<givengiven> leider den standart 22
<givengiven> und der muss geändert werden
<givengiven> china und rumänien sind sehr aktiv auf ssh
<givengiven> ich bekomme den fehler  read-only file system
<IchEsseDichAuf> also bei überschreiben von  /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<givengiven> ja genau
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich bin zwar wirklich nicht der kenner, und möchte jetzt nicht lächerlich erscheinen, aber vielleicht ist es tatsächlich read-only file system, wo /etc/ssh gemountet ist
<givengiven> ja ich leider auch nicht, ich mache vieles mit windows und nur solche sachen unter linux, wenn du mir sagst wie ich das ändern kann, oder wie ich das anders mounten muss oder kann dann wäre mir geholfen
<IchEsseDichAuf> schau dir die ausgabe von mount an
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie siehts aus?
<givengiven> ich schau gerade wie man das macht in google
<givengiven> auf die schnelle finde ich nix, gibts da einen einfachen befehl?
<ppq`> givengiven, mal von deinem eigentlichen problem abgesehen: die flut an bruteforce-login-versuchen kannst du eindämmen, indem du fail2ban nutzt. die standardkonfiguration unter ubuntu ist für ssh schon sehr brauchbar.
<ppq`> givengiven, ja, 'mount' :)
<ppq`> achja, zum nopasten hilft pastebinit. 'mount | pastebinit'
<givengiven> ok ich werd mal das fail2ban ausprobieren aber port ändern ist sicher auch ein guter schritt, ich habe da mehrere platten muss ich da mount mit einer platten kombinieren?
<ppq`> nein
<givengiven> wenn ich es jetzt ausführe bekomme ich  
<ppq`> einfach nur mount. wie gesagt.
<ppq`> bitte NICHT hier in den channel pasten jetzt :D
<IchEsseDichAuf> )
<givengiven> ja das stand irgendwo oben in den richtlienien
<ppq`> ,paste?
<p0ny> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<givengiven> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/298794/
<ppq`> noch ein tipp, deaktivier deinen root-account, das wird dir ein gewaltiges plus an sicherheit bringen. vorher natürlich deinen user in die sudoers eintragen mit visudo
<givengiven> ja will ich auch machen, geht aber leider noch nicht :-(
<givengiven> ich brauch irgendwie die schreibrechte
<ppq`> um deinen root-account zu deaktivieren, brauchst du keine ssh config editieren, aber ok, das können wir später machen..
<givengiven> nun ja da dort kann man root einloggen verbieten ich dachte das macht dann das gleiche ?
<ppq`> wenn du den fehler readonly fs kriegst, hat vielleicht auch etwas einen ro-remount deiner root-partition ausgelöst.
<givengiven> ok wie kann ich das beheben?
<ppq`> nein, tut es nicht, das deaktiviert nur den root-login via ssh. schon gut, aber noch besser ist es, den root-account global zu deaktivieren, andernfalls kann man sich außer mit ssh immer noch als root einloggen
<givengiven> ah ok
<ppq`> joa, das wäre die frage. führe mal bitte ein 'dmesg | pastebinit' aus, das wird uns zeigen, ob und idealerweise warum deine platte bzw. das fs ausgesetzt hat
<givengiven> das ist nicht drauf sollich es installieren?
<ppq`> ja, bitte
<givengiven> dann bekomme ich das hier http://paste.pocoo.org/show/298798/
<ppq`> juhu, da ist wirklich was extrem verbastelt
<ppq`> dann nopaste bitte mal so viel es geht von der ausgabe von dmesg
<givengiven> da kommt nur es ist nicht installiert und mit dem befehl apt-get ... kann man es installieren
<givengiven> ah sry
<givengiven> ich paste
<givengiven> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/298799/
<IchEsseDichAuf> sieht nicht gut aus
<givengiven> ich kann mit dem nicht viel anfangen, was bedeutet das?
<ppq`> das dateisystem ist beschädigt
<ppq`> vielleicht auch die platte
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie schon ppq` geschrieben hat, wurde ein ro-remount deiner root-partition ausgelöst
<ppq`> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du backups von allem, was auf deiner root-partition wichtig ist, hast.
<ppq`> wenn nicht, erstell jetzt bitte welche
<givengiven> hm ich könnte mich acronis eins ziehen
<givengiven> äh mit 
<givengiven> naja die platte ist schon sehr alt und kein smart etc.
<IchEsseDichAuf> rsync tuts auch
<givengiven> ok, und wie verfahre ich dann weiter ich denke ich hole mir dann hilfe alleine habe ich davon zu wenig ahnung
<ppq`> wenn alles gesichert ist, kannst du mithilfe einer live-cd o.ä. einen fsck durchführen
<IchEsseDichAuf> es ist ein remotehost, denke ich
<IchEsseDichAuf> da ist es schwer mit der live cd was zu machen
<givengiven> ja aber ich kann auch direkt an den rechner ran
<givengiven> kein problem
<ppq`> sehr schön
<IchEsseDichAuf> cool
<IchEsseDichAuf> sag mal, gabs mal ne console beim starten?
<ppq`> dann probier aus dem live-system heraus erstmal nur 'sudo fsck /dev/sdg1', ggf. auch mit der option -p. wenn das nicht hilft, ist vermutlich die platte schrott
<IchEsseDichAuf> mir ist es paar mal passiert, das beim fs-versagen die konsole beim booten kam, wo man den fsck gleich starten konnte
<givengiven> ja ok mach ich aber ich denke erst morgen, ne die konsole kam glaube ich nicht allerdings habe ich auch schon länger nicht mehr nachgeschaut :-(
<givengiven> ok ich denke das mache ich dann morgen mit hilfe, es liegen keine wichtigen daten drauf, das problem wäre allerdings wieder das software raid anzusprechen, falls das system abraucht
<IchEsseDichAuf> viel glück
<givengiven> danke
<givengiven> so jetzt schlafen gute nacht :-)
<ppq`> werd ich auch mal tun
<fif0> kann mir jemand nen funktionierenden Server fuer Empathy fuer icq sagen?
<Funfood> login.icq.com
<Funfood> tut hier
<fif0> welcher port?
<Funfood> 5190
<fif0> hmm
<fif0> ich glaube ich muss mein Ubuntu neu machen...hat sowieso einen weg...
<fif0> danke
<bullgard> Ich habe ein LIed als MP3-Datei. Ist die Datenrate 1 MB/min groß, mittel oder klein?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok
<bullgard> hä?
<IchEsseDichAuf> eher zu klein
<IchEsseDichAuf> kommt auf dein abspielgerät an
<bullgard> Was ist denn ein mittlerer Wert?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wozu brauchst du es?
<bullgard> Dumme Frage. Wozu brfaucht man wohl ein Lied?
<bullgard> s/brfaucht/braucht/
<p0ny> bullgard meant: Dumme Frage. Wozu braucht man wohl ein Lied?
<IchEsseDichAuf> schlaf dich aus, ich hab kein bock auf dummes necken
<spY|da> fif0, installier die pidgin ausm ppa 
<Deem> war das nicht port 443? ohne ssl und clientlogin?
<Bish> http://nopaste.info/7276d9a2d5.html hallo, habe immernoch ein disconnect problem mit ubuntu und WPA_EAP mit einem rtl8192se chipsatz
<Bish> Deem: 443 ist https
<Bish> Deem: also selbst wenn du recht hattest, waer 443 wenn ueberhaupt der port fuer SSL
<Bish> s/hattest/haettest
<Deem> Bish: ich connecte über den port 443, aber ohne ssl
<Bish> server?
<Deem> login.icq.com
<Bish> das geht tatsaechlich
<Deem> sag ich doch =)
<Bish> naja, ich wuerde geld drauf verwetten, dass das gemacht wurde weil leute wie du nicht akzeptieren wollen das 443 fuer https ist :P
<Deem> wer sagt, dass ich nicht akzeptiere, dass 443 für ssl ist? 5190 ging bei mir nicht, da hab ich einfach 443 ausprobiert und es ging... welchen port ich im endeffekt zum connecten benutze ist mir wurscht =)
<Deem> +das
<Bish> wie kann das bei jemanden nicht gehen und beim anderen schon
<Deem> wer weiß.. wie können certs bei manchen leuten funktionieren und bei anderen nicht?
<Bish> wohl höchstens weil du eine firewall hast, die nichts anderes erlaubt, und einen https-ssl handshake von einem pidgin ssl handshake nicht unterschieden koenne
<Bish> koennt aber auch die motivation von icq sein. tunnelbar zu sein
<Deem> ok. jetzt gehts auch mit 5190
<Bish> ja, waehlerische rechner waeren mir auch neu :D
<duffduffduff> hallo, hab zur zeit nur ubuntu aufm laptop, was muss ich beachten wenn ich nun die partion für ein windows verkleinere, und was wenn ich dann windows aufspiele (bootloader etc) ?
<brot> duffduffduff: windows überschreibt dir ohne nachfragen den bootloader
<duffduffduff> hach ja wie schön... - ist das Wiederherstellen ohne Probleme möglich ?
<rumpe1> duffduffduff, den darfst du danach wieder per hand mittels live-Medium reparieren
<rumpe1> ,grub-recovery? duffduffduff 
<p0ny> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber grub-recovery
<rumpe1> ,grub? duffduffduff 
<p0ny> duffduffduff, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<rumpe1> da unter recovery gucken
<duffduffduff> danke :)
<ttyS21> Hi. Ist es möglich sich den kompletten Bildschirm über ssh übertragen?
<geser> vnc-over-ssh oder X11-over-ssh
<ttyS21> Habe gelesen, dass man einzelne Anwendung starten kann. Geht das auch mit bereits laufenden Anwendungen?
<geser> X11 ist ein Netzwerkprotokoll, so dass du darüber neu gestartete Anwendungen auf einem anderen X11-Server darstellen kannst
<geser> aber X11 über das Netzwerk macht nur in einem LAN Spaß
<ttyS21> reichen 1 Mbit ?
<ttyS21> + Kompession
<michiwend> hallo zusammen! Ich habe einen thinkpad mit eingebauter WWAN-Karte Qualcomm Gobi 2000. Diese habe ich ohne Probleme ans laufen gebracht. Seit einer Windowsinstallation auf dem gleichen rechner kann Ubuntu aber nichts mehr damit anfangen. Die firmware wird zwar geladen aber networkmanager will keine verbindungen mehr herstellen. Kenn jemand das Problem oder hat eine idee?
<michiwend> auch bietet networkmanager plötzlich das erstellen einer "mobilden CDMA-Verbindung an" vorher hieß es auf jedenfall anders
<geser> ttyS21: ausprobieren
<ttyS21> geser: ok. danke. Kennst du eine gute Anleitung. (ohne vnc.)
<ttyS21> Sitze zur zeit nicht vor dem Server. SSH funktioniert.
<ttyS21> Ich weiß nicht, ob es notwendig ist einen zweiten xserver zu starten und ob ich auf dem Server gnome-session starten muss usw.
<geser> willst du jetzt ein einzelne Anwendung oder den ganzen Desktop haben?
<Deem> ttyS21: es gibt zb ssh -X damit kannst du dann auf dem server anwendungen starten, die dann auf deinem xserver geöffnet werden
<geser> für eine einzelne Anwendung dürfte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH?highlight=x11#X-Forwarding wahrscheinlich ausreichen
<ttyS21> ja. Das meinte ich mit einzelnen Anwendungen starten. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich damit auch den ganzen Bildschirm bekommen kann.
<geser> nein
<ttyS21> hmm, schade
<ttyS21> das heißt ich komme um vnc nicht herum?
<geser> doch, per xdmcp kannst du dir einen ganzen Desktop geben lassen
<geser> aber ich weiß nicht wie einfach man einen entsprechenden Tunnel dafür einrichtet
<ttyS21> meinst du einen Port über ssh lokal verbinden?
<geser> normalerweise hättest du beim Login-Manager gesagt, dass du dich zu einem entfernten Host (per XDMCP) verbinden möchtest und hättest so einen kompletten entfernten Desktop bekommen
<geser> wie man an dieser Stelle das jetzt durch SSH tunnelt, müsste ich auch erstmal selber googlen
<ttyS21> ok. ich glaub das werd ich dann schon hin bekommen. Jetzt kenne ich ja einen weiteren Begriff nachdem ich suchen kann.
<ttyS21> Danke erstmal. :-)
<geser> ttyS21: schaue dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remmina bzw. http://remmina.sourceforge.net/ (gerade erst selbst gefunden)
<ttyS21> michiwend: Du könntest mal versuchen, ob Computer ausschalten, Netzteil trennen und Akku kurz raus nehmen hilft.
<michiwend> ttyS21, leider nein... habe das ja schon machen müssen um die simkarte zu überprüfen :)
<pog> warum gibt es beim Anlegen von Paritionen in gparted z.T. nicht zugeordneter Platz?
<ttyS21> michiwend: Dann weiß ich auch nicht. Habe bis jetzt noch nie das mobile Internet verwendet. :-)
<ttyS21> geser: Danke. Das sieht vielversprechend aus. :-)
<lampe2> ich hab ein kleines problem. bei meinem laptop kann ich die bildschirm helligkeit nicht einstellen. die tasten funktionieren zwar aber es passiert nichts und wenn ich mit acpi_backlicght='vendor' gehen die tasten nicht mehr ...
<pog> vielleicht sollte man doch die Paritionien mit fdisk anlegen...
<ttyS21> pog: 'zugeordneter Platz'=belegter Speicher der Partition?
<ttyS21> bzw. im Dateisystem
<ttyS21> Sind die vielleicht noch nicht formatiert worden?
<pog> ich hab erste bis dritte Primaer, ich muss meine Extended erweitern, sodass sie bis Diskende geht. Totzdem aligniert sich die neue Partition, die ich erstellen will nicht an sda7, sondern laest ein Platz von 1.3MB
<pog> vielleicht liegt es an der gparted-Version vom 10.10l dass es anders anligniert.
<ttyS21> Achso. Dieses "Problem" hatte ich auch früher in der Windoof-Welt gehabt. Ich nehme an, dass es da einen guten Grund gibt. Solange es nur 1 MB ist. :-)
<ttyS21> pog: Aber kannst ja mal probieren, ob es mit fdisk funktioniert.
<Bish> hallo, mein wpa supplicant scheint trouble mit meinem wlantreiber zu haen
<Bish> welche moeglichkeiten hab ich eine andere version von wpa supplicant zu verwendet?
<Bish> s/verwendet/verwenden
<pog> ttyS21: hab grad beim zu installierenden PC die Netzverbindung verloren.... 
<pog> ich muss mal schauen, wie man mit fdisk paritionen anlegt...
<Bish> :(
<ttyS21> pog: Auflisten der Laufwerke und Partitionen geht mit 'sudo fdisk -l'
<pog> ich kann mal versuchen, vom 8.04 die Paritione anlegen...
<pog> ja, ich bin grad im Internet und schauen nach, wie man es genau macht mit fdisk.
<ttyS21> ok
<pog> stimmt das - es gibt nur eine erweiterte Parition, und darin sind dann die logischen.
<ttyS21> pog: Also als ich das "Problem" hatte, hatte ich mich einfach damit abgefunden. 1 MB ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr so viel. ;-)
<pog> ja, schon. 
<ttyS21> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur eine angelegt.
<pog> "frueher" hat sich das System auf 1024 Bytes aligniert, heute auf ein MB... frage ist halt was sinnvoll ist. 
<pog> aber ich glaube, bei mir ist nicht das das "Problem", weil der Abstand irgendwie 1.3MB ist...
<ttyS21> Ich weiß nur, dass durch die erweiterte Partition eine weitere Partitionstabelle erstellt wird. (in der glaube ich wieder 4 Partitionen erstellt werden können.)
<pog> ist nicht eine platzfrage, eher, ob der nicht korrekt rechnet...
<pog> mit gparted hatte ich auch schon Probleme, bei einem kopieren, wo das Programm fand, das Ziel sei kleiner als die Quelle, was aber von der Benutzerlogik falsch war.
<pog> man koennte ja jeden einzelnen Befehle analysieren und von Hand absetzen. 
<ttyS21> Vielleicht ist das auch Absicht. Hat vielleicht was mit den größeren Sektoren der neuen Festplatten zutun.
<pog> ja, koennte auch.
<kibondianer> moin moin @all
<ttyS21> kibondianer: moin moin :-)
<kibondianer> kent sich hier einer mitmunin aus?
<Bish> kann mir wirklich keiner sagen wie ich wpa supplicant update :/?
<ttyS21> Bish: Habe bis jetzt noch nie WLAN manuell eingerichtet. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Treiber.
<pog> Bish: wenn apt-get install was neueres findet, dann wird es ueberinstalliert
<Bish> pog: tut es ja nicht
<Bish> ttyS21: wie rede ich gerade dann mit dir, es ist wpa supplicant
<pog> geht's um ein echtes update der Software oder um eine neue (korrekte) Konfiguration?
<Bish> es geht darum das ubuntu nur eine wpa supplicant version provieded.. und die (für mich)  buggy ist
<koegs> dann musst du schauen ob es eine ppa gibt oder manuell selber installieren
<pog> Bish: ha, meiner stuerzte vorher grad im 10.10 ab... o.k. von der Live-CD.
<koegs> beides hat hier selten einer lust zu supporten, aber vielleicht hast du glück
<Bish> wpa supplicant scheint das roaming irgendwie zu verkacken... weiss auch nicht was das soll
<Bish> in der uni hat jeder ubuntu rechner probleme.. und ich dachte es liegt an der verschluesselung die ganze zeit
<pog> ist es denn ein 10.04 Problem, gestern hatte ich zwar Stunden Netzverbindung 
<Bish> aber ich bin gerade ins offene netzwerk der uni gegangen, und hatte auch das problem
<pog> ah, so
<Bish> jetzt bin ich gerade mit iwconfig manuell drin, und es laeuft einwandfrei
<Bish> einziger schluss -> wpa supplicant verkackt das netzwerk irgendwie, aber da er es sonst ueberall macht
<Bish> muss es das roaming sein
<Bish> also mehrere aps
<pog> das wunder mich zwar, meiner Meinung nach hilft wpa_suppicant einfach die Auth-Daten weiter zu reichen.
<Bish> nein, selbes problem gehabt
<Bish> und desweiteren lief es ja auch nicht, wenn wpa supplicant ohne encryption lief
<Bish> ich denke wirklich dass es doof rumroamt
<ttyS21> Bish: Soweit ich weiß, wird (allgemein) beim Roaming, erst mit einen anderen AP verbunden, wenn die Verbindung zu anderen abgerissen ist. (Ist nicht so wie im Handynetzt.)
<Bish> ttyS21: hab ich nicht weiter plan von, fakt ist, wpa_supplicant macht ein problem (auch ohne verschluesselung) , welches ich ohne nicht hab
<Bish> und die disconnects sind bei encryption und ohne diesselben
<Bish> ich wollt mir es selber compilen aber dann fehlen mir die SSL header..
<ttyS21> Bish: Vielleicht gibt ist einen Parameter, bei dem man angeben kann, was die minimale Signalstärke sein darf, damit mit einem anderen (stärkeren) AP verbunden wird. (Ich meine mich mal an sowas zu erinnern.)
<Bish> hm, ja selbst wenn , dann kann ich diesen nicht dem netzworkmanager geben
<pog> im 8.04 scheint gparted keine Luecke zu kreieren, und rundet auf Zylinder.
<Bish> und das waere dann auch manuelles rumgekrebse
<pog> Bish: ich hab mal wpa-supplicant installiert, weil anders und ueber nm die encrytion nie lief. Es scheint aber, dass im 10.04 wpa-supplicant default-maessig installiert und gebraucht wird.
<ttyS21> Bish: Ich glaube das kannst du mit iwconfig mit dem 'sens'-Parameter beeinflussen.
<ttyS21> @all. Ich mach mal kurz 'ne Pause. (Was essen)
<Bish> ttyS21: ich bin doch gerade mit iwconfig drin
<Bish> und es ist super
<koegs> mein vorschlag: du hast einen workaround, tüte den bug bei launchpad ein
<koegs> eine neue version lohnt sich nur, wenn man genau weiss, dass der bug behoben ist
<Protector1981> moin, wie krieg ich eigentlich einen User, der nur ssh zugang zum Server hat, dazu, dass er via FTP auf /var/www direkt Dateien hochladen kann?
<lampe2> ich hab ein kleines problem. bei meinem laptop kann ich die bildschirm helligkeit nicht einstellen. die tasten funktionieren zwar aber es passiert nichts und wenn ich mit acpi_backlicght='vendor' gehen die tasten nicht mehr ...
<koegs> entweder soll er mit scp arbeiten oder du musst einen ftp-server einrichten
<Protector1981> ftp-server ist ja schon eingerichtet...hab einfachheithalber mal vsftp genommen
<koegs> ,vsftp?
<p0ny> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber vsftp
<koegs> naja, im wiki sollte beschrieben sein, wie man user einrichtet
<Protector1981> das weiß ich alles...
<Protector1981> is ja nich so umständlich wie bei proftpd, des beantwortet mir aber meine Frage nicht ;)
<Protector1981> wie ich einen LOKALEN benutzer (der ja zugang zum System hat) direkt auf /var/www/ schreiben lassen kann
<Protector1981> weil, im Regelfall kann das nur root
<koegs> ,chmod?
<p0ny> siehe shell chmod
<koegs> :)
<Protector1981> hmm
<Protector1981> okay, also doch
<Protector1981> ;) 
<koegs> bin mal afk
<mgolisch> du gibst ihm die gruppe die dort rechte hat?
<Protector1981> jo passt
<Protector1981> :D
<D_a_r_K> jemand ne Ahnung was es hiermit http://www.abload.de/img/cimg1048nmt9.jpg  auf sich hat?
<Robert_Zenz> D_a_r_K, ja, der hat die root-Partition nicht gefunden.
<D_a_r_K> und warum?! Festplatte kaputt? ich mein die steckt ja drin und lief vorher auch ohne Probleme
<D_a_r_K> wenn ich dann "reboot" sage startet er neu und gibt mir ne auswahl zwischen n paar Sachen
<D_a_r_K> das da http://www.abload.de/img/cimg1051vmug.jpg
<Protector1981> versuch mal den 22er
<Protector1981> :)
<Protector1981> 2.6.35-22-generic
<Protector1981> der sollte gehen
<D_a_r_K> da kommt dann folgendes: http://www.abload.de/img/cimg1053wm86.jpg
<Robert_Zenz> D_a_r_K, hast du zuletzt Updates eingespielt?
<D_a_r_K> Robert_Zenz, hab das Ubuntu gestern frisch installiert. Und 2 Tage davor auch schon....also da is einfach ein frisches System mit den standard-updates drauf
<Protector1981> koegs: oh man -.- lol, auf so ne simple Methode wär ich jetzt gekommen, wie peinlich is das denn
<Protector1981> +nicht
<D_a_r_K> so, nun bin ich rausgeflogen. mit folgender Info http://www.abload.de/img/cimg10542cip.jpg
<D_a_r_K> langsam nervt mich Linux etwas :( die Testwoche verläuft nicht sehr gut...dabei gefällt mir das System eigentlich
<mgolisch> naja irgendwas must du ja gemacht haben
<D_a_r_K> weil? weil ich gerade geflogen bin? oder meinst wg. den startproblemen?!
<mgolisch> zweiteres
<mgolisch> bootet den einer der aelteren kernel noch?
<mgolisch> evtl entfernte module oder sowas
<D_a_r_K> Ubuntu installiert, WLAN eingeschalten und verbunden, das PopUp mit den quasi-zwangsupdates durchführen lassen.
<mgolisch> was fuer ne hardware ist das?
<D_a_r_K> entfernte module?! ich weiß nicht mal wie das mit Linux geht :)
<D_a_r_K> MSI Megabook VR330x
<dauerflucher> D_a_r_K: wir brauchen da mehr details zur HW
<mgolisch> und wie gesagt pruef ob fruehere kernel noch gehen
<mgolisch> also zb der durch die installation installierte
<D_a_r_K> @mgolisch: wie prüfe ich das? falls dass die Auswahl ist wie ich oben verlinkt habe, dann kann ich den .22 nicht wählen weil udev oder so nicht konfiguriert ist. was auch immer er mir damit sagen will
<Protector1981> ...
<Protector1981> 2.6.35-22-generic
<Protector1981> 13:00:40
<Protector1981> der sollte gehen
<Protector1981> IRC
<Protector1981> D_a_r_K
<Protector1981> 13:00:46
<Protector1981> da kommt dann folgendes: http://www.abload.de/img/cimg1053wm86.jpg
<mgolisch> und sonst kommt nix?
<mgolisch> auch wenn du wartest?
<mgolisch> was hast du gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<D_a_r_K> http://pastebin.com/CKyK3b8z
<rumpe1> D_a_r_K, probier mal kernel-options (F6 in grub(?)) und da noacpi
<D_a_r_K> http://pastebin.com/STu77ive
<D_a_r_K> @rumpel: ich versuchs mal....mal schauen wann die Kiste wieder hochfährt. 
<spoob> hallo
<spoob> gibts nen kleines programm das automatisch in einem bestimmten intervall einen linksklick ausführt?
<dauerflucher> spoob: kann man scripten
<rumpe1> spoob, laut paketverwaltung gibts ein kautoclick
<spoob> teste den grade, danke!
<ppq> xmacroplay kann das, paket xmacro
<dauerflucher> spoob: ansonsten schau dir mal xdotool an
<ubuntuuu> mira
<ubuntuuu> hallo
<ubuntuuu> ich hab ein problem und komme nicht weiter. ich bin hier online per live cd. es gibt eine festplatte wo ich wichtige daten kopieren möchte und komme nicht in das verzeichnis. ich besitze nicht die notwendigen rechte. kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
<dadrc> Gemounted hast du die Platte?
<rumpe1> ubuntuuu, alt-f2, "gksu nautilus"
<rumpe1> ubuntuuu, aber aufpassen!
<rumpe1> ,chmod? ubuntuuu 
<p0ny> ubuntuuu: siehe shell chmod
<rumpe1> *g* ... sehr hilfreich, pony ^^
<ubuntuuu> danke schonmal
<rumpe1> ubuntuuu, das ist allerdings eher eine notlösung. Vie besser ist es, die rechte jeweils anzupassen.
<rumpe1> z.B. mal sich mit chmod beschäftigen
<rumpe1> mit gksu nautilus kannst du dir relativ komfortabel dein system zerbröseln ^^
<ubuntuuu> ja das werde ich mir auf jeden mal reinziehen
<ubuntuuu> kann mir noch einer sagen wo ich den dokumenten ordner auf dieser festplatte finde? das war ein ubuntu 10.10 home / name / ?
<Nightwolf>  /home/Dokumente/
<ppq> ..
<rumpe1> /home/<user>/Dokumente
<ppq> fehlt da nicht der username, Nightwolf?
<ubuntuuu> nee leider nicht. sehe hier nur den namen ordern
<Nightwolf> ppq: ja, stimmt xD
<ubuntuuu> ^^
<ubuntuuu> hier liegt dann in den namenordner nur eine access-your-private-data-desktop
<ubuntuuu> und eine readme
<mgolisch> aehm
<mgolisch>  /home ist auf der livecd
<mgolisch> du must schon dahin gehen wo du deine root/home partition gemountet hast
<dadrc>  /path/to/hdd/home/<user>/
<ubuntuuu> ahh ok nach ein bisschen recherchieren 
<ubuntuuu> angeblich ist das mein home verzeichnis das bei der installation verschlüsselt wurde
<ubuntuuu> daher auch die access-your-private-data.desktop
<ubuntuuu> ok
<ubuntuuu> und deswegen ist auch mein home leer
<ubuntuuu> gibt es eine möglichkeit da wieder an die daten ranzukommen?
<rumpe1> klar
<ubuntuuu> bin mit live cd online
<ubuntuuu> rumpe1, ist das schwierig, ich kenne mich ab hier null aus und es sind wichtige daten für die uni.
<Fussel> ubuntuuu, evtl. hilft das ja»» http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschlCsseln
<Deem> ubuntuuu: mal das readme gelesen?
<Fussel> huch, da hats was im link zerbröselt
<LetoTheII> Howdy! bei kubuntu, dieser starter der mit alt-f2 kommt... wie kann ich da die tastenkombination ändern?
<Fussel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschlüsseln sorum
<ubuntuuu> brb
<Fussel> aha, irgendwie klemmt da was beim kopieren von fx zu xchat… nur noch rausfinden wo ich mit meinen beschränkten kenntnissen da ansetz
<leszek> hi
<ttyS21> lampe2: Kannst du die Helligkeit per Software ändern? (z.B. mit dem Helligkeits-Applet)
<LetoTheII> oder anders herum, was ist das für ein tool was unter kde4 kommt, wenn man alt-f2 drückt?
<Guschtel> LetoTheII: krunner
<y0> frage des tages :S :  wo sehe ich meine gateway (welcher befehl?)
<ttyS21> y0: ifconfig
<y0> ttyS21 steht bei mir nur meine ip, broadcast adresse und welche subnetzmaske aber keine ip vom gateway :(
<mgolisch> ip route
<mgolisch> oder netstat -r
<ttyS21> Notiz an mich: Erst denken, dann schreiben. :-P
<y0> danke mgolisch =)
<y0> danke trotzdem ttyS21 =)
<y0> i0
<ttyS21> geser: "Please install xqproxy on SSH server in order to run XDMCP over SSH"
<ttyS21> geser: Wie heißt denn das Paket für 'xqproxy'?
<LetoTheII> Guschtel: ah, thx.
<apollo13> ttyS21: apt-file ist dein freund
<ttyS21> apollo13: Ich glaub es gibt noch kein Paket. Ist aber angefordert worden.
<ttyS21> geser: Ich hab eine interessante Lösung gefunden: http://knol.google.com/k/dirk-h-schulz/xdmcp-%C3%BCber-ssh-remote-x-desktop/2bcee0ik2900p/15
<p0ny> ttyS21's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yqsyuq | XDMCP über SSH - Remote X Desktop - ein Knol-Artikel von Dirk H. Schulz
<noobody> hi leute... was kann ich tun wenn dsa terminal mir sagt das -r eine ungültige option ist bei rmdir
<Frickelpit> noobody: in die manpage schauen?
<noobody> da steht nix drin wie ich den ordner incl. unterordner löschen kann
<Frickelpit> was willst du wo löschen?
<Knickel> noobody, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rmdir
<dAnjou> noobody: `rm -r ordner/`
<dAnjou> rmdir löscht nur leere
<noobody> ahso
<noobody> ich will nen ordner auf ner externen hdd löschen
<noobody> cool klappt... danke
<lampe2> das flash update haut ja rein
<lampe2> endlich mal was sinnvolles
<mat619> Hallo zusammen! Da mein Thinkpad mit der neuen Dockingstation partout nicht unter Lucid zusammenarbeiten will (1680x1050 Monitor wird nicht korrekt angesteuert), möchte ich auf KDE 4 umsteigen (wo das ganze problemlos funzt). Frage: Wie mache ich das am saubersten?
<mat619> Neuinstallation mit Kubuntu würde ich nur ungerne machen. Es gibt ja das kubuntu-desktop metapackage... nur dann hab ich ja GNOME und KDE parallel. Wie komme ich am saubersten von ubuntu nach kubuntu, ohne mit viel Müll auf der Platte zu enden und dennoch funktionstüchtige, nachträglich installierte Programme zu erhalten?
<mgolisch> der monitor geht nur mit kde?
<mgolisch> aber mit gnome nicht?
<mat619> jap. fra gmich nicht warum
<floppylicious> stylisch
<Fuchs> ,kde? mat619 
<p0ny> mat619, KDE ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE
<Fuchs> in der Regel: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
<mat619> Fuchs: ja, dann hab ich das metapaket, und einige GB gnome-related müll übrig..
<mat619> irgendwie muss man doch vernünftig migrieren können
<floppylicious> wie ist das mit dem metapackage für ein reines Konsolen Ubuntu?
<floppylicious> löscht das etwaige Desktops?
<Fuchs> mat619: ich bezweifle, dass Du in der Zeit den Artikel und die weiterfuehrenden Links gelesen hast. 
<mgolisch> floppylicious: nope
<mat619> mgolisch: ich kapier das ganze überhaupt nicht. laut monitor OSD wird er sowohl unter kubuntu (von cd getestet) wie ubuntu mit 1680x1050x60 angefahren (vollkommen richtig). dennoch habe ich unter kubuntu top bild, und unter ubuntu farbige schlieren, muster, etc. pp.
<floppylicious> einen versuch wars wert
<mat619> nur der mauszeiger bleibt benutzbar und schön normal.
<mat619> Fuchs: wie ein guter braver user hab ich den artikel bevor ich in den channel gekommen bin gelesen.
<Fuchs> compiz, als Moegliche Ursache
<Fuchs> aber ohne Logs muss ich raten
<mat619> Fuchs: compiz? das wäre allerdings interessant. welche logs würden dir denn helfen? ist ja wunderbar reproduzierbar, von daher kann ich die schnell beschaffen
<Fuchs> mat619: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors, `dmesg`, /var/log/messages ...
<Fuchs> mat619: ich bin nun einfach ausnahmsweise nett und glaube Dir das, 
<Fuchs> und gebe Dir somit:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<ko2> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu hardy heron und möchte opengl installieren, welches paket muss ich installieren?
<Fuchs> ko2: 1) abhaengig von der Graphikkarte und Treiber, sollte dabei sein
<Fuchs> 2) warum zum Henker so eine Uraltversion? 
<mat619> Fuchs: darauf bin ich auch schon aufmerksam geworden, psychocat hat in den ubuntuforums.org ja schon diverse male diese liste zusammengetragen und gepflegt - ich befürchte, dass das mit einem eine lange zeit produktiv unter gnome genutzten system aber nicht mehr funktioniert, da pakete z. B. mit versionen aus fremdrepos ersetzt wurden (z. b. nautilus elementary gegen nautilus) und man dann ganz schnell ein "depends... but is not going to be
<mat619> installed" mit "Broken packages"bekommt
<Fuchs> mat619: wenn Du Fremdquellen nutzt, wovon wir uebrigens an allen Stellen deutlich abraten, bist Du schlicht selber schuld, sorry. 
<ko2> zu 2) ich muss hardy heron benutzen, weil eine kamera nur darunter läuft (hardy heron ist also das neueste, was mit dieser kamera funktioniert
<Fuchs> mat619: eine wirklich saubere Loesung gibt es dann nicht. Ggf. mit ppa-purge den Dreck entfernen, dann mit dem Befehl. 
<ko2> in synaptic sehe ich nichts, was mit opengl zu tun haben könnte
<Fuchs> ko2: magst Du 1) noch beantworten bevor ich umsteigen muss, 
<Fuchs> ko2: oder moechtest Du lieber auf Support verzichten? 
<mat619> Fuchs: gehörst du zu den 10% der usern, die KEINE fremdquellen nutzen heutzutage? vor jahren noch wärst du schief angeschaut worden, wenn du eins eingebunden gehabt hättest, aber in zeiten von heftigem mod-wildwuchs für mainstreampakete, wobei diese mods super sind, kenn ich keinen mehr der keine eingebunden hat. und ich kenne eine MENGE ubuntu-user!
<brot> ko2: keine ahnung was du mit kamera meinst, aber wenns kein proprietärer kram ist solls auch noch auf neueren versionen laufen.
 * Deem hat keine ppas.
<mat619> irgendwie fürchte ich, ich werde um komplett neuinstallieren nicht herumkommen -.-
<Fuchs> bei OpenGL muss man halt i.d.R. nichts installieren als Endnutzer. Bei nvidia / ati ist es beim entsprechenden proprietaeren Treiber dabei, bei den freien ati und intel treibern nutzt man mesa. Wenn man Programmieren will, will man die header haben, die in den -dev Paketen sind. 
<ko2> 1) graphikkarte ist folgende: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Fuchs> Und ich darf nun mal umsteigen, viel Erfolg und schoenen Abend. 
<Fuchs> mat619: nein, ich bin kein Ubuntunutzer. So einfach. 
<Fuchs> ko2: dann ist OpenGL in mesa drin
<Fuchs> so, weg. 
<mat619> hmpf. bekomme ich das kubuntu-metapackage mit allem kram das es installiert einfach wieder runter vom system?
<ko2> brot: es ist ein proprietärer Treiber. Eine Industriekamera.
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> zur not paketlisten vergleichen
<mgolisch> vor und nach install
<floppylicious> mat619: ja jaein. du kannst dir die liste irgendwo sichern, dann hast du ales was per metapackage kam und das dann später wieder löschen
<mgolisch> sollte dann ja leicht sein die neuen pakete zu identifizieren
<floppylicious> oder so wie mgolisch
<mat619> hm. wisst ihr was, ich probier's einfach. ne halbfunktionale gnome-umgebung ist ja auch nicht das wahre.
<mat619> einen letzten versuch das ganze problem zu ergründen und zu lösen würd ich aber fast noch machen wollen... fuchs sprach vorhin ja von compiz als fehlerquelle...
<mat619> wenn das der fall sein sollte, kann ich aber wenig machen außer alle fenstereffekte usw. zu deaktivieren, oder?
<rumpe1> oder compiz mal deinstallieren ^^
<floppylicious> oder das genaue problem rausfinden. 
<floppylicious> also was an compiz wieso compiz das macht
<mat619> floppylicious: das wäre mir ja am liebsten. nur wie? steh bei so was großem, komplexen wie compiz da wie der ochs vor'm berg
<floppylicious> am besten jemand finden der sich wirklich auskennt, der weiß auch, was für logdateien und so für ihn nützlich sind. 
<floppylicious> evtl mal compiz von der konsole aus starten und schauen, ob sich irgendwelche fehler zeigen...
<ppq> mat619, du kannst einfach kubuntu-desktop deinstallieren, alles was das an abhängigkeiten mitgezogen hat, kannst du dann via apt-get autoremove deinstallieren. es sei denn, du hast eins oder mehrere der abhängigkeiten manuell installiert
<mat619> floppylicious: das problem ist, dass keinerlei fehler auftreten (zumindest nichts klar erkennbares, wenn ich die "üblichen verdächtigen" mit tail überwache) - nur das bild ist im eimer.
<mat619> mir scheint nicht so, als bekäme das system das wirklich mit
<floppylicious> ok... 
<mat619> ich tipp ja fast auf ein problem mit der grafik meines thinkpads - die radeon 9000 mobility scheint ja neuerdings generell miserabel unterstütz zu werden unter linux (war solange gut, wie sie von fglrx unterstützt wurde)
<mat619> andererseits - warum funktioniert Kubuntu dann so reibungslos?!?? es macht mich kirre.
<floppylicious> ja das ist teilweise schwer nachvollziehbar
<Sputnik> Guten Abend. Hab da ein Problem. Hab 1,5 GiB RAM Speicher, wovon aber nur Max.600 MiB, genuzt werden.Kann man da was machen?
<mgo> haeh?
<mgo> mehr programme starten waer ne moeglichkeit
<Sputnik> mgo: hab ich schon versucht
<mat619> Sputnik: also nach 600 MB fängt er an zu swappen?
<dadrc> swapiness umstellen, würd ich sagen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swapnutzung-einstellen
<Sputnik> mat619: ja ganz wenig 1%
<mat619> wie? 1% des systemverbrauchs wird geswappt?
<mat619> das wäre ja vollkommen normal, dann brauch er in dem moment einfach nicht mehr als die ~600 MB
<Sputnik> 1% des swaps
<Frank873> nabend
<Sputnik> Die CPU ist dann auf vollast
<mgo> bei was
<mgo> und was verbraucht die cpuyeit
<Sputnik> bei 600MiB Ram und 1% swap
<Sputnik> 20%
<Frank873> hab ihr ne anleitung für mich wie ich den vlc an fernseher zum laufen bringe der ton geht nicht bild ist da system ist ubuntu 10.10  und grafik ist nvdia N430 GT
<Sputnik> also alles normal, mit meinem problem???
<mgo> ka ich seh kein problem
<Sputnik> ok danke sehr
<mgo> oder ich verstehe es nicht
<floppylicious> Frank873: Du magst den Ton am Fernseher? 
<Sputnik> dann wird wohl alles normal sein.
<mgo> hdmi oder was fuern kabel hast du da?
<Frank873> ja sehr über Windows klappts ja auch muss also auch hier gehen
<Frank873> HDMI kabel
<mgo> kk das muss man da irgendwie konfigurieren
<mgo> mit dem sound ueber hdmi
<Frank873> ja stimmt aber habe system neu gemacht und die seite leider nicht mehr
<Frank873> das ging über alsa
<Frank873> habs aber auch erst nur einmal gemacht
<Frank873> jetzt bekomme ichs leider alleine nicht hin
<hagedorn> hallo, muss ich bei der installation von ubuntu per preseed und pxe auf irgendwas achten wenn ich im d-i preseed/late_command  ein nfs mount machen möchte ? kennt der installer nfs ?
<floppylicious> Frank873: wenn du irgendwo eine video-datei und den mplayer hast, kannst du mit mplayer -ao alsa:device=hdmi /pfad/zum/video auf einer konsole schauen, ob der ton über hdmi im prinzip funktioniert. 
<Frank873> ich habs gefunden >>> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hdmi-sound-problem-loesung-mit-neuer-version/#post-2700234
<p0ny> Frank873's url: http://tinyurl.com/34c3k63 | HDMI-Sound-Problem-Lösung mit neuer Version ? › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Frank873> oh danke dir
<floppylicious> ok. 
<Frank873> aber geht trotzdem nicht
<Frank873> hab schon alle einstellungen durch
<Frank873> Gelöst, es klappt juhu
<floppylicious> (=
<Frank873> sinn und zweck deiser aktion war es>>> das bild ist viel besser als in windows und in full hd 
<Frank873> 42 zoll lohnt sich doch ^
<floppylicious> dann mal viel spaß beim full-hd guggen ( :
<Frank873> jo Danke dir
<Frank873> bin wieder einen schritt von windows weg hihi
<floppylicious> ... windows. was ist windows? =D
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<p0ny> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frank873> wie kommt man in den channel ich habe hier keine liste?
<Fuchs> Du hast eine, aber Du willst sie nicht nutzen. Mit /join. Siehe auch:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<Fuchs> (Willst sie nicht nutzen -> weil das unnoetige Last fuer die Server bedeutet) 
<simon_ftw1> hallo, wie kann es sein, dass laut package.ubuntu.com ein paket eine bestimmte datei enthält. Wenn ich dieses paket dann aber installiert habe die datei fehlt?
<mgolisch> du hast im richtigen release geschaut?
<simon_ftw1> ja
<mgolisch> per default geht die suche momentan auf maverick
<simon_ftw1> ich habe auch maverick
<mgolisch> welches paket denn?
<simon_ftw1> linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic, ich benötige die datei modversions.c
<mgolisch> wo genau steht das es die gibt?
<Protector1981> sind *.c versionen nicht nur im source package enthalten?
<Protector1981> *dateien nicht versionen -.-
<mgolisch> in der filelist auf packages.ubuntu.com steht da nix von modversions.c
<mgolisch> nur modversions.h
<mgolisch> oder ich bin blind
<Protector1981> nö, bist nicht blind
<simon_ftw1> ok, mein fehler
<simon_ftw1> danke für den tip
<Agrigor> Hiho, gibts eigentlich ein Konsolen Frontend für lm-sensors? Es gibt zwar "sensors" als Befehl, aber ich suche einen der sich ähnlich wie bei "top" ständig aktualisiert
<Agrigor> jemand ne idee?
<Frickelpit> bastel dir was mit conky z.b.
<Agrigor> ich meinte ja innerhalb der konsole ohne x-server
<cilly> Hallöchens
<cilly> Könnt ihr mir ein Mobiltelefon empfehlen, was mit Ubuntu funktioniert und synchronisiert? Momentan hab ich als Empfehlung ein HTD Desire HD oder Samsung Galaxy S. Wie ist das mit dem iPhone?
<cilly> s/HTD/HTC/
<p0ny> cilly meant: Könnt ihr mir ein Mobiltelefon empfehlen, was mit Ubuntu funktioniert und synchronisiert? Momentan hab ich als Empfehlung ein HTC Desire HD oder Samsung Galaxy S. Wie ist das mit dem iPhone?
<cilly> thx, p0ny 
<Agrigor> iphone geht nur über itunes und dies wiederum nur per macosx bzw. windows., welches man in der virtuellen machine installieren kann
<Wedelwolf> Iphone kann ich schonmal nich empfehlen wegen dem itunes zwang.... 
<Wedelwolf> aber wie meinst du syncen mit ubuntu? Kalender?
<Agrigor> sync geht über openexchange server mit linux ziemlich gut
<Protector1981> iPhone kann man doch mit libimobiledevice verwalten
<Agrigor> was kontakte, kalender und email beterifft
<brot> sync geht über google auch ziemlich gut und komfortabel. wenn man damit keine probleme hat ;)
<cilly> syncen mit ubuntu meine ich Adressen, Kalender, etc
<Agrigor> und rhymbox kann musik draufspielen
<Protector1981> Und alle Androidphones kannst du locker mit Evolution syncen
<brot> aus der cloud kann mans dann immernoch in die jeweiligen programme ziehen.
<Wedelwolf> Ich nehm den weg eh über google. is am einfachsten
<cilly> Weg über Google kommt nicht in Frage. Die müssen ja nicht alles wissen, reicht ja, wenn die Behörden der USA mit den 15000 Mitarbeitern das nutzen. :)
<Protector1981> o.O
<Protector1981> Google is der EINZIGE Konzern, der mit offenen Karten spielt
<Agrigor> lol
<Protector1981> abgesehen von der OpenSource scene
<brot> Protector1981: du diskutierst bei cilly gegen ne wand ;)
<Wedelwolf> vermute ich auch.
<Protector1981> brot: merk schon
<cilly> ;)
<Wedelwolf> Ich bin vom thema weg.
<brot> weiss ich.
<brot> fakt is, es geht auch ohne. und da von den erfahrungen her besser als s iphone
<Protector1981> naja nen Androiden ohne Googlekonto is sinnfrei
<Protector1981> das is auch fakt
<Protector1981> :D
<brot> bzw wenn s iphone mal wieder n update will (wofür man dann wieder itunes braucht), brauchts auch teils n bisschen bis die libs die neue version wieder mögen
<Frickelpit> ähem …
<brot> Protector1981: geht eigentlich ganz gut.
<Frickelpit> könnte man diese diskussion ins offtopic verlagern?
<Protector1981> da is zuviel los *duck spaß
<Protector1981> aber ja könnte man
<Frickelpit> danke
<cilly> Warum ist es offtopic, wenn man nach einem Mobiltelefon fragt, was gut mit Ubuntu funktioniert und ein paar Erfahrungen von ubuntu-usern möchte?
<Fuchs> cilly: die Diskussion danach war, Deine Frage nicht. 
<Frickelpit> genau :)
<cilly> okay, dann wer hat welches Handy mit Ubuntu im Betrieb und welches empfehlt ihr in Kombination mit Ubuntu?
<Protector1981> Milestone (mit Google komplett) und funzt bestens mit den Google Services... :D
<Frickelpit> cilly: ich hab das desire, allerdings synce ich mit google
 * Fuchs hatte lange Nokiageraete mit Symbian, nun ein HTC Desire mit Android. Das geht sehr gut, aber ueber Google, was Du nicht willst
<Fuchs> die Alternative ist SyncML, aber da machst Du Dir bei dem Einrichten eine Hand ab 
<Fuchs> Komplettloesungen wie Kolab, die aber fuer den Heimgebrauch imo arg uebertrieben sind
<cilly> okay, SyncML hat ja das iPhone, hat das jemand mit Ubuntu schon zum syncen bekommen?
<mgolisch> das iphone kann syncml?
<mgolisch> ist das neu? bzw wo stellt man das ein?
<serenity> wäre mir auch neu
<Protector1981> http://syncml2iphone.com/pmwiki.php ging mal
<Protector1981> k.a. ob des noch aktuell ist
<cilly> na ja, zumindest basiert das Syncen auf OSX auf SyncML
<cilly> aber das ist wieder ne andere Geschichte...
<cilly> Fuchs: wie ist das mit den Nokias, gingen die bei dir mit Linux zum Syncen?
<serenity> es ist immer ein Krampf
<Fuchs> cilly: ja, via SyncML und Bluetooth, oder manuell. 
<Fuchs> aber wie oben geschrieben, es ist nicht simpel 
<cilly> verstehe, muss man das SyncML Plugin auf Ubuntu selbst schreiben oder gibt es da fertige Lösungen für Nokia?
<Fuchs> es gibt fertige Loesungen fuer Evolution und Kontact 
<Fuchs> aber Einrichten muss man sie von Hand 
<Fuchs> also ueber welchen Kanal (z.B. Bluetooth), Dienst und Adresse es geht. 
<cilly> mit einrichten meinst du die Zuordnung der Labels?
<cilly> ah okay
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenSync/Plugin-SyncML  << 
<cilly> vielen Dank euch allen!
<sash_> wenn man mit gparted partitionen kopiert, probiert es vorher verschiedene blockgroessen fuer die optimale geschwindigkeit aus. wie macht es das? kann ich das auch in der shell machen?
<mgolisch> use the source luke!
<floppylicious> wenn gparted das kann, dann kann parted es sicher auch (?)
<sash_> hrrmmm
<mgolisch> nicht zwingend
<ppq> sash_, probier halt mit dd rum, für welches bs= du die besten werte kriegst.. bei modernen sata platten hatte ich immer so bei bs=10M die besten ergebnisse
<ppq> 9 und 11 wiederum niedriger
<frank__> moin
<floogy> moin
<noobody> hi leute... ich hab grad mein pc neu gestartet und meine netzwerkfreigabe geht nicht mehr
<floogy> Mein X hat sich mit Backtrace mit nouveau verabschiedet. Gestern gab es einen neuen kernel. lucid amd64
<noobody> hat jemand nen ansatz, wo ich nachforschen kann?
<floogy> Gibt es da mehrere Berichte?
<mgolisch> floogy: ka schau in launchpad?
<floogy> stimmt
<mgolisch> noobody: was fuer ne freigabe?
<dadrc> noobody: Mal so generell: "Geht nicht" ist wenig, um damit zu arbeiten.
<mgolisch> noobody: und wie hast du sie eingerichtet?
<dadrc> Bessere Beschreibung → schnellere Hilfe
<noobody> ich hab via samba ordner frei gegeben
<noobody> jetzt wird mein rechner nicht mehr angezeigt im system
<mgolisch> und die sind nun nicht mehr da?
<noobody> also im netzwerk
<noobody> nein
<noobody> samba läuft
<mgolisch> hm hast du irgendwas veraendert?
<mgolisch> listet smbtree den pc noch?
<noobody> ja, ich hab mein rechner runter gefahren und wieder hoch gefahren...
<mgolisch> evtl dauerts nur bisl
<noobody> ich hab nur probleme mit ubuntu seit gestern 
<mgolisch> bis der massterbrowser seine liste aktulisiert hat
<dadrc> noobody: Was hast du denn gestern gemacht?
<mgolisch> dieser broadcast kram ist eh mist
<noobody> einfach ubuntu neu installiert
<mgolisch> greif halt per dnsname/ip zu
<noobody> geht ne... ich hab so ne mediabox
<noobody> auf ne neue festplatte
<noobody> also ubuntu neu installiert auf ne neue festplatte
<noobody> seit dem hab ich nur ärger...
<noobody> das kotzt mich an
<Fuchs> ,enter? noobody 
<p0ny> noobody: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<noobody> bei smbtree passiert nichts... da soll ich nur nen password eingeben... und dann komm ich wieder zum prompt
<noobody> internet geht... also ich komm mit der box über mein rechner ins internet
<mgolisch> ist nmbd gestartet?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd annehmen das die netbios aufloesung nicht geht
<mgolisch> oder so
<icke> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein merkwürdiges Sound Problem, es Funktioniert alles eigendlich, aber erst beim zweiten neustart.hatte das schon mal jemand?
<noobody> smbd läuft nmbd nicht
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> nmbd macht die netbios namens aufloesung
<noobody> wie startet man nmdb?
<icke> was heisst das füür nen newb?
<mgolisch> sollte das samba initscript machen
<dadrc> sudo service nmbd restart, ansonsten
<noobody> ich hab grad einfach nur sudo nmbd eingegeben... jetzt gehts wieder
<noobody> ich dachte eigentl immer... wenn man unter linux was eingerichtet hat, dann läufts und läuft und läuft... leider ist das ja doch nicht so...
<mgolisch> doch eigentlich schon
<noobody> naja irgendwie ist meine version wahrschienlich komisch... aber danke für die hilfe
<icke> welche Version haste denn?
<noobody> 10.04. ach ich weiß auch ne... funktioniert halt nicht mehr so reibungslos wie vor dem festplattenwechsel...
<k1l> noobody: sry aber die meisten probleme sitzen meist zwischen monitor und stuhllehne
<mgolisch> layer8
<mgolisch> :)
<noobody> ja ich weiß... aber gestern, die einrichtung des broadcastes... das war halt auch ne so kompliziert das letzte mal und ich weiß ne was ich da anders gemacht hab... aber ist egal... will mich jetzt hier ne auskotzen... also danke nochmal für die hilfe
<icke> Also ich nutze 10.10 und irgendwie ist es so das nach jedem neustart igrendetwas nicht geht. meistens giebt es keinen Sound, ich verstehe nicht wieso sich das problem immer erst nach dem 2. Start  giebt, ich ändere doch nichts
<icke> Ich mach die Kiste abens aus und dann am nächsten Abend wieder an
<mgolisch> komisch
<floogy> "Auf diesem System werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet": Wann kommt das, trotz nvidia GT6600?
<floogy> Wenn der kernel nicht generic ist?
<mgolisch> wenn du keine proprietareren treiber installiert hast?
<Fuchs> floogy: wenn keine proprietaeren Treiber verwendet werden _oder_ Du die am System vorbei installiert hast
<Fuchs> cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version && lsmod | egrep -i "nouveau|nvidia" 
<floogy> Ich hab' ja gerade danach suchen lassen und er hat scheinbar nichts passendes gefunden.
<icke> kann mir jemans sagen wo ich die Startprotokolle finde bei Ubuntu 10.10ß
<mgolisch> er zeigt dir nicht an das du nvidia verwenden kannst?
<floogy> cat: /proc/drivers/nvidia/version: No such file or directory
<Fuchs> icke: in /var/log
<Fuchs> floogy: das zweite sollte was ausgeben, sonst wuerde mich mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log interessieren
<floogy> nouveau ist geladen, aber imho bin ich gerade mit nv unterwegs
<Fuchs> das steht in /var/log/Xorg.0.log drin 
<floogy> grep -i nouveau /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<floogy> gibt nix
<floogy> nv ja
<Fuchs> ja, dann stimmt die Nachricht oben ja. 
<floogy> old gibt den backtrace von nouveau
<floogy> Aber ich will dass er mir nvidia zur Installation anbietet. Macht man das anders?
<Fuchs> eigentlich nicht. Welche Karte ist da drin? 
<floogy> GT6600
<turmfalke> kleine frage, gibt es einen besonderen grund warum ich als normaler user nicht den owner von einer eigenen datei ändern kann?
<mgolisch> sind die repos aktiviert wo das drin ist?
<mgolisch> nvidia-glx ist ja sicher nicht in main
<floogy> Ich hatte auch schon mal nvidia am laufen, es gibt auch noch zwei nvidia-Paketwaisen 
<floogy> Vwielleicht liegts an den Waisen?
<Malkavian> hi, weiß jemand wieso ist Knight (Schachspiel) ab Jaunty nicht mehr verfügbar? Bzw. kennt jemand ein gutes Schachspiel für kde?
<Malkavian> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schachsoftware?highlight=chess#Knights
<floogy> $ dpkg -l *nvidia* |grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'
<floogy> nvidia-kernel-common
<floogy> nvidia-settings
<Fuchs> Malkavian: wurde ersetzt 
<Fuchs> Malkavian: gibt ab KDE 4.6 ein neues
<Malkavian> ab kde 4.6 erst?
<serenity> ja
<Wedelwolf> Kann mir nochmal einer sagen, wie man das Wallpaper beim loginscreen ändert?
<Malkavian> und gibt es ein kde-ersatz dafür?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: sudo -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties
<Fuchs> Malkavian: ja, ab 4.6
<Malkavian> ich meine bis 4.6 raus ist
<Wedelwolf> danke *gleich unter tipps speicher.*
<floogy> mgolisch ich habe glaube ich so ziemlich alle offiziellen und auch einige PPAs in der sources.list. Wo sind die nvidia-Treiber?
<floogy> lucid/restricted ??
<Fuchs> Malkavian: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Knights?content=122046 
<malformed> guten Abend - ich versuche gerade auf der Konsole via do-release-upgrade von 10.04 auf 10.10 upzugraden und bekomme dabei die Meldung, dass kubuntu-desktop nicht für das upgrade markiert werden kann. Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, woran das liegt bzw. wie ich das löse? im netz hab ich dazu nichts finden können…
<Wedelwolf> oh okay... der befehl is wirkungslos beim netbook
<Malkavian> Fuchs: du meinst ich soll's kompilieren
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: das ist keine Fehlermeldung. 
<Fuchs> Malkavian: lieber nicht, aber wenn Du nirgends ein Debianpaket findest und es unbedingt haben willst: ja
<Fuchs> Malkavian: aber nimm checkinstall oder sonst etwas, das ein .deb erstellt. 
<Malkavian> Fuchs: kennst du vielleicht ein vergleichbares Schachprogramm?
<Wedelwolf> problem sass vorm bildschimrm, hat sich gelöst
<floogy> malformed, Das liegt oft an Abhängigkeiten wegen Fremdpaketen, backports etc.
<Fuchs> Malkavian: nein
<malformed> floogy: danke - und wie finde ich das heraus?
<k1l> ,upgrade_auf_10.10? malformed 
<p0ny> malformed: Folgendes bitte umstellen, damit nicht erst auf die naechste LTS Version gewartet wird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<floogy> malformed, apt-show-versions installieren und laufen lassen z.B. 
<Malkavian> na, dann bleibt dann bis 4.6 raus ist doch ein gnome Schachspiel
<malformed> p0ny: das habe ich shcon gemacht, vorher sagte er "no new version"  oder ähnliches
<k1l> malformed: hast du denn fremdquellen drin?
<malformed> kann sein, truecrypt und pidgin denke ich
<malformed> aber die fremdquellen deaktiviert er ja beim upgrade?
<floogy> malformed,  apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop && apt-cache rdepends kubuntu-desktop
<malformed> floogy: der output von apt-show-version sagt mir ehrlich gesagt gar nichts
<floogy> malformed, apt-show-versions |grep "No available"
<floogy> <- Fremdpakete, bzw. ohne Referenz in der sources.list
<malformed> floogy: ah, da bekomme ich medibuntu, libpolkit-qt und truecrypt?
<malformed> floogy: bei dem anderen eine recht lange liste, unter anderem mit reverse depends edubuntu-desktop-kde
<floogy> hm, Ich glaube eher nicht, dass das der Grund ist
<floogy> Ja, edubuntu-desktop-kde benötigt kubuntu-desktop. Daran liegt's auch nicht.
<floogy> hm, ka
<malformed> floogy: und noch ein conflic kubuntu-kde4-dekstop Replaces: kubuntu-kde4-dekstop
<floogy> Installiere das doch später nach.
<malformed> floogy: hm?
<malformed> den kde-desktop meinst du?
<floogy> malformed, Erst mal kubuntu-desktop deinstallieren im dry-run.
<floogy> Sollte aber nicht zuviel deinstallieren.
<floogy> malformed, ja
<malformed> gloogy: hm, aber dann installiert er ja beim reinstallieren die für mich uninteressanten pakete wiedcer mit (kopete, kmail)
<floogy> Ja, kann sein.
<givengiven> Hallo Leute ich habe gestern Nacht ein Problem aber das habe ich heute alles in den Griff bekommen, es ist ein neues Problem aufgetaucht.  Ich habe versuch in der sshd_config den Port auf 3333 zu legen, aber ich kann dann mit putty nicht verbinden; es kommt: access denied
<floogy> Vielleicht weiß jemand etwas besseres.
<malformed> scheinbar nicht ^^
<k1l> givengiven: sshd neugestartet?
<ppq> givengiven, moin :) ggf. firewallregel anpassen (iptables aufruf)
<givengiven> hm dienst neugestartet habe ich nicht, ich denke daran wirds liegen, öhm wie mach ich sowas ich bin normalerweise windows user?
<floogy> malformed, Es kann aber sein (deshalb dry-run), dass apt-get -s remove  kubuntu-desktop nicht viel deinstalliert.
<ppq> givengiven, 'sudo service ssh restart'
<floogy> -s entspricht der Option für simulate/dry-run
<givengiven> ah ok jetzt gehts
<malformed> ach so, von -s hatte ich ncoch nie was gehört, ich schaue mal schnell =)
<givengiven> öhm was bringt überhaupt die ssh config?  ich hab es da auch malgeändert aber ist das nötig?
<floogy> malformed, das tut dann nur so und verändert nichts.
<malformed> er will dann nur kubuntu-desktop deinstallieren,. scheinbar?
<malformed> 1 to remove, sagt er
<floogy> malformed, ja super, dann mach das. Ist eh' ein meta-paket, damit alles schnell komplett installiert wird, was Du ja nicht magst.
<ppq> danach ein 'apt-get autoremove' sollte den rest deinstallieren, malformed 
<ppq> ah. falls überhaupt gewünscht.
<floogy> ? welchen Rest? Aber nicht alles was kubuntu-desktop nach sich zieht?
<malformed> also täte ich "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-dekstop && sudo do-release-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop" ?
<floogy> Ja, aber ohne && und nacheinander
<floogy> is' aber auch egal ;)
<malformed> okay, dann versuche ich das mal, vielen Dank dafür =)
<givengiven> ppq ja die frage, was bringt überhaupt die ssh config, ich hab den port da auch mal geändert aber muss man das machen?
<bekks> Man muss die ssh_config nicht anfassen, kann es aber.
<floogy> ppq, was deinstalliert autoremove denn so? Alles was nicht manuell installiert wurde und was abhängig installiert wurde, dessen Abhängigkeit aber nicht mehr installiert ist?
<bekks> In deinem Fall bringt das nicht wirklich was.
<ppq> floogy, exakt
<floogy> ppq, Danke, manchmal bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
<givengiven> ok danke ppq  ich denke jetzt sollte alles passen, so viel mit linux hab ich bis jetzt in meinem ganzen leben nicht rumgedoktored  :-)   cu
<frank__> @offtopic ichwilldenchannelwissen
<frank__> mist
<Frickelpit> ,ot? frank__
<p0ny> frank__: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<frank__> thx
<k1l> ,topic? frank__ 
<p0ny> frank__: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<frank__> ach mit ,
<frank__> is auch ueberall anders ;)
<frank__> p0ny: typisches problem bei irssi usern :/ schande ueber mich
<Fuchs> ,bot? frank__ 
<p0ny> frank__: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> und das ist kein Spielzeug, danke. 
<frank__> ohje, pinglack und nicht genau schauen
<floogy> Seit wann ist es kein shetland mehr?
<floogy> Kann es sein,wenn es zu $(uname -r) kein nvidia-paket in restricted gibt, dass „Hardwaretreiber“ dann keine nvidia-treiber findet? 
<floogy> wahrscheinlich 'ne blöde Frage...
<mgolisch> das ist egal
<mgolisch> das kernelmodul wird eh per dkms gebaut
<HPK1> Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Akku im Notebook. Wo kann ich einstellen das ein Warnton kommt, wenn der Akku kritisch wird? Im Moment fährt er einfach runter, bzw. geht aus......
<mgolisch> floogy: evtl hat die karte keine pciid die bei einem der treiber eingetragen ist
<floogy> mgolisch, nein, bei der Live-CD werden mir die restricted drivers von nvidia angezeigt.
<mgolisch> hast du mal allen nvidia-glx kram deinstalliert?
<floogy> Ja, nun ist nix nvidia mehr drauf.
<floogy> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<floogy> Ich werde mal neu starten mit dem generic kernel.
<floogy> bye
<HPK1> Hat keiner ne Idee zu meinem Akkuproblem?
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> HPK1: kommt da garnichts?
<StefanT> HPK1: ich habe zumindest eine Seite gefunden wo es ein Applet gibt für Dein Problem. Kann natürlich leicht sein dass es anders auch geht .... http://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<HPK1> Es kommt gar keine Warnung. Und im Panel kann ich auch keine einstellen
<Chiwo> hi, kann mir wer erklären wie ich beim xchat server hinzufüge und auf diesen dann neben dem ubuntu-de channel connecte? ich würde mich über ein qry freuen :)
<mgolisch> hm ich haette angenommen das er eine warnung anzeigt per notification
<mgolisch> ka ob das nen sound macht
<mgolisch> zumindest gibts ne gconf option dafuer beim power-manager
<mgolisch> die auch aktiviert ist bei mir
<mgolisch> aber ka hab kein laptop da
<Chiwo> hi, kann mir wer erklären wie ich beim xchat server hinzufüge und auf diesen dann neben dem ubuntu-de channel connecte? ich würde mich über ein qry freuen :)
<Fuchs> ,geduld? Chiwo 
<p0ny> Chiwo: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> ,xchat? Chiwo 
<p0ny> Chiwo, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<HPK1> mgolisch: Wo ist diese Einstellung zu finden?
<mgolisch> in gconf-editor seh ich da was
<mgolisch> ka ob es wirklich was macht
<mgolisch> evtl auch nur ein ueberbleibsel ohne funktion
<imushroom> Hey,
<imushroom> Jemand da, der sich zufällig ein bissi mit VPN auskennt
<mgolisch> unter /apps/gnome-power-manager/notification
<imushroom> wenn ja, mich mal bitte anschrieben
<StefanT> Hier (http://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus) steht dass Events versendet werden, aber kein Dialog Fenster kommt.
<mgolisch> imushroom: hast du ne konkrete frage?
<imushroom> jo
<mgolisch> stell sie doch einfach..
<HPK1> Das System macht zwar keinen Ärger wenn es einfach ausgeht, aber hin und wieder vergesse ich den Akkustatuts einfach
<HPK1> äääh status
<imushroom> wenn ich ein VPN-Server, angenommen auf meiner Friotzbox realisieren und ein client dazu verbunden ist, werden doch sämtliche anfragen über meine firtzbox durchgeführt
<imushroom> soweit richtig oder?
<HPK1> Ich hab im Panel eine Akkuanzeige aber die warn eben nicht
<mgolisch> kommt drauf an, je nach routing nur das was in das vpn netz geht
<mgolisch> aber man kann das schon so machen das dann alles ueber das vpn geht
<imushroom> ich hätte das nämlich gerne so, dass alles lokal ip-adressen unteinander kommunizieren, jedoch das aber anfragen, wie z.B google.de oder irwelche download nicht über meinen server laufne
<bekks> Das nennt man dann Brückenkopf, und das ist eigentlich nicht gewollt.
<imushroom> sonst würde ja jeder donwload über meinen server laufen und das wäre bei dem upstream doch unzumutbar
<mgolisch> ich vergess immer das ich im vpn verbunden bin, darum geht mein default gw nicht ueber das vpn
<mgolisch> ist doof wenn die ganzen porno seiten im firmen proxy auftauchen ..
<mgolisch> :)
<imushroom> genau sowas z.B soll nicht über meine internetleitung laufen
<imushroom> das nennt man dann Brückenkopf?
<imushroom> und wieso ist das eig nicht gewollt, ich will es ja gerade eben
<imushroom> weil ich nur die lokale kommunikation brauch
<mgolisch> server ist das wo die vpn software drauf laeuft?
<mgolisch> oder was?
<bekks> Weil das bedeuten würde, dass du Traffic am VPN vorbei schleust. Klassischer Brückenkopf.
<imushroom> ja wo die server software drauf läuft
<mgolisch> du willst also das normaler internet traffic nicht ueber das vpn geht?
<mgolisch> das sollte kein problem sein
<imushroom> genau der komplette internettraffic soll nicht über das VPN geht bei den einzelnen clients
<mgolisch> mach halt die routen so das nur der kram in das vpn netz ueber das vpn gateway geht
<imushroom> ja wie genau stell ich das an
<imushroom> ich steh da iwie schon den ganzen tag aufm schlauch
<imushroom> wie lässt sich das ganze mit openVPn bewerkstelligen
<imushroom> und wie viele clients kann ich dann damit bedienen 20 stk sollte doch z.B gehen oder?
<bekks> Mit entsprechender Hardware kann man tausende Clients so bedienen. Muss nichts großes sein.
<bekks> Und wie genau das geht, ist sicher in der Doku der VPN Server Software beschrieben.
<imushroom> aber meine Fritzbox müsste doch für 20 ausreichen oder?
<imushroom> oder sagen wir für 10
<mgolisch> ka router haben meist recht schlechte cpus
<mgolisch> wuerd eher denken 1-2 clients
<mgolisch> aber ka kenn die vpn sofware von der fritzbox nicht
<imushroom> nee auf die fritzboix kommt ja openvpn via freetz image
<bekks> Fragt sich, ob die Fritzbox überhaupt so konfigurierbar ist.
<bekks> Mit openvpn geht das.
<LupusE> die fribo ist gut, wenn sie 2 kann.
<mgolisch> also auf meinem wrt ist das recht bescheiden mit den 200mhz die der hat
<mgolisch> weiss nicht wie toll sone fritzboxen sind
<imushroom> hmm das ist jetzt die frage
<LupusE> das ist keine hardwarelimitierung. soweit ich weis ist das in der software schon auf max2 (72xx) limitiert.
<mgolisch> ich wuerd sagen probiers aus
<imushroom> ja aber ich nehmen doch nicht die orig software
<imushroom> ich mach das doch dann mit openvpn
<mgolisch> davon wird die cpu der fritzbox auch nicht schneller
<mgolisch> :)
<imushroom> ja aber es ist nicht auf 2 limiteirt
<mgolisch> noe
<bekks> Nur durch die Leistung der CPU :P
<imushroom> glaubt ihr echt die packt nur 2
<LupusE> imushroom: doku lesen bringt gewissheit.
<mgolisch> naja die frage ist was du dir davon versprichst
<mgolisch> mehr als 2 clients schafft das ding sicher
<imushroom> en sicheres netzt
<imushroom> ^^
<mgolisch> mit openvpn auf jedenfall, fragt sich nur wie schnell das dann ist
<mgolisch> welche bandbreiten man ereichen kann mit soner cpu
<imushroom> es muss ja gar nicht sonderbar schnell sein
<pog> ich wollte unter 10.10 grad schauen, ob ich ein Video anschauen kann, Totem ist installiert. Bis anhin sehe ich nirgends die dVD.
<mgolisch> welche dvd?
<bekks> Ein sicheres Netz mit Brückenkopf. Juhu. :P
<pog> ich hab eine DVD reigeschoben, ein Film. 
<k1l> ,codecs? pog 
<imushroom> ja was lokal abläuft dürfte doch dann von außen nicht sichtbar sein oder?
<p0ny> pog, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> pog: wie immer: dort ausgiebig lesen. 
<mgolisch> imushroom: nee die vpn verbindung ist ja verschluesselt
<pog> also das ist schon mal installiert:  libdvdread4
<imushroom> also....
<k1l> pog: auch ausgeführt? und der rest der codecs?
<pog> muss ich denn im Totem mit /dev/dvd oder Device-Name oeffnen?
<mgolisch> wieso brauchst du soviele clients?
<imushroom> ich brauch ja nur max 10
<floogy> Hm, merkwürdig unter generic (nutzte vormals preempt) funktioniert nouveau jetzt. Aber erst nachdem ich mal in Windows bootete.
<imushroom> es geht ja erst ma um en test
<imushroom> schnell muss das ganze ja nicht sein
<mgolisch> ja dann probiers halt
<pog> weiss nciht, ob die DVD irgendwie im File-manager ersichtich, oder gemountet sein sollte.
<floogy> Es gibt aber eine Fehlermeldung:
<imushroom> sagen wir es sollen daten von ca 30kb größe transferiert werden
<imushroom> eher noch kleiner
<mgolisch> pog: normal sieht man die da schon
<pog> o.k.
<mgolisch> aber gemountet muss da nix sein, videodvds haben eh kein filesystem
<floogy> gab - dmesg zeigt es nicht mehr. Ich schaue mal ins syslog
<pog> ich seh nichts, und weiss auch nicht, wie die Device heissen sollte...
<mgolisch> /dev/srX
<floogy> Dec  2 22:39:34 localhost kernel: [   53.806438] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<floogy> GPU lockup, hm. Hardwaredefekt?
<floogy> Danach backtrace xserver. Nun alles ok.
<floogy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/299241/
<LupusE> floogy: eher kaputter treiber.
<mgolisch> pog: kannst ja mal schauen ob er die dvd ueberhaupt erkennt
<mgolisch> mit dvd+rw-mediainfo
<mgolisch> oder so
<pog> eine zweite DVD startet ein Fenster, also lag es an der ersten DVD, die gar nicht akzeptiert wurde. 
<floogy> LupusE, Danke für die Einschätzung. Kann das mit dem Kernelupgrade von Gestern zusammenhängen?
<pog> na, fuer die zweite DVD fehlen nun wohl die Codes.
<LupusE> floogy: bestimmt nicht. die treiber waren shcon immer besch...eiden.
<floogy> Unter dem generic (vormals preempt) zeigt „Hardware“ auch keine installierbaren nvidia/restricted an.
<floogy> LupusE, Du meinst schon nouveau? Solange gibt es den ja noch nicht für consumer.
<mgolisch> pog: vermutlich ist die geschuetzt
<pog> kann schon sein - vermutlich muss ich auf den gute-nacht-Film verzichten... und stattdessen die Codecs-Geschichte anschauen.
<mgolisch> pog: du willst mal in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4 schauen da ist son tolles shellscript welches du ausfuehren mochtest mit sudo
<mgolisch> aber das steht sicher auch in dem codecs dingens drin
<pog> danke, werde ich mal testen.
<floogy> Naja, ich werde das mal im Auge behalten. Solange es geht mach ich mit dem nouveau weiter.
<mgolisch> ich bin ja fan von nvidia
<floogy> Ja, wird mir ja nicht angeboten ;)
<mgolisch> der andere kram kann direkt mal wegbleiben solange es die purevideohd chips nicht ansteuern kann
<floogy> purevideohd chips
<floogy> ?
<mgolisch> naja diese videodecoder chips in den neueren grafikkarten
<floogy> GT6600 kennt das bestimmt nicht.
<mgolisch> noe erst ab gf9400 oder so
<floogy> nouveau ist immerhin FOSS
<mgolisch> super
<floogy> und besser als nv allemal
<mgolisch> bringts die selbe leistung mit opengl?
<floogy> ka,wahrscheinklich nicht.
<mgolisch> ob das opensource ist ist mir eigentlich latte wenns nicht genausogut funktioniert
<floogy> gallium3d ist ja nicht fertig
<floogy> Naja, bei Xen dürfte das 'ne Rolle spielen. Ist in lucid aber eh' nicht dabei
<floogy> mgolisch, dann nimm doch mac osx ;)
<mgolisch> das ist mir zuviel gefummel aufm pc
<mgolisch> und es funktioniert nicht besser wie ubuntu
<mgolisch> eher im gegenteil
<mgolisch> gibt da in vielen bereichen nur bezahl software, ziemlich kacke das ganze
<floogy> Ich mein ja nicht PC. Soll doch besser sein... scnr
<mgolisch> macs sind auch nur pcs mit nem apfel drauf
<mgolisch> an der hardware ist grade mal garnix besser als an nem normalen pc
<Frickelpit> einem kaputten apfel^^
<floogy> Frickelpit, Ja, ist schon gebraucht...
<Frickelpit> floogy: nee, da hat der designer geschlampt, da fehlt ein stück!!1!elf
<mgolisch> der ist hungrig geworden beim designen
<floogy> mgolisch, Die sind schon oft beeindruckend verarbeitet, materialmäßig etc.
<mgolisch> ka hatte nie nen mac bis auf das macbook pro hier
<floogy> Ich will's mir aber auch nicht leisten.. ok wird langsam ot
<pog> mgolisch: das hat es gebracht, DVD2 kann ich nun ansehen.
<floogy> mgolisch, mac ports ist aber auch ganz ok.
<mgolisch> jo ohne libdvdcss kann man die meisten kauf dvds nicht abspuelen
<pog> ich probiere mal die andere, ob die ev. nun auch geht. 
<pog> es war dev/sr0  wenn ich sie explizit ansprechen muss. Vorher versuchte ich mit sr1
<mgolisch> floogy: jo ist ganz nett fuer manche sachen
<mgolisch> floogy: aber irgendwie bin ich nicht so der fan von osx, wenn linux dadrauf richtig gehen wuerde wuerd ich wohl ubuntu nehmen
<floogy> mgolisch, linux geht doch auf apples?
<mgolisch> ja aber das touchpad geht nicht richrtig
<mgolisch> ist ziemlich nervig bei nem laptop
<floogy> Ach so, Du meinst macbooks
<pog> wow, mgolisch, DVD1 geht auch... danke vielmals. und gn8
<pog> man kann sogar in den Kapteln, rumhuepfen. 
<floogy> Gute Nacht.
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> floogy: n8
<mgolisch> ups pog meint ich
<ppq`> floogy, sry, war afk. ja, ich meinte vorhin dich
<Tidsi> Heho :) ich hab folgendes Problem: ich hab da ein Script was beim aufruf in den Ordner wechseln muss in dem es selbst liegt. nun weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstelle. 
<spacecraft> wo liegt den dein script? :) cd /path/to/script/blabla
<v3nd3tta``> Tidsi: cd /path/to/script ; dann ls (um zu schauen ob es da ist) und dann wenn's grün markiert ist ./<scriptname>
<Tidsi> im moment liegts in $HOME/scripts aber das muss varabel sein ^^ hat ja nicht jeder die gleichen ordner
<v3nd3tta``> Tidsi: cd ~/scripts
<v3nd3tta``> die Tilde steht für den Home-Ordner des Users
<Tidsi> v3nd3tta``: ja so ginge es für den moment aber wenn ichs nun wem anderes schicke funktionierts nicht mehr und wenn ich es verschiebe ist es genauso. deswegen wär es gut wenn es selbst erkennt wo es liegt und dann dahin wechselt
<spacecraft> dann schreib ne install anleitung das der andere es in $PATH oder sonstwo ablegen soll oder bau ein configfile dazu
<v3nd3tta``> jo
<floogy> Tidsi, $PWD
<floogy> Blödsinn, sorry
<Tidsi> ich hab das mal nach offtopic geschoben, ist ja kein wirkliches ubuntu problem ^^
<spacecraft> $PWD enthalt den actuellen pafd nicht den des scripts. wenns in $PATH liegen würde wärs mit "which" findbar
<spacecraft> ja
<floogy> Tidsi, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internalvariables.html
<floogy> $? oder $$, daraus ließe sich was basteln.
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-03
<ring1> wäre es ratsam vor der benutzung von hdparm für speedtests das entsprechende device "auszubinden"?
<mgolisch> ist ja eh nur lesend
<mgolisch> und hdparm ist kein wirklich toller benchmark
<ring1> also nicht notwendig?
<ring1> ja, davon, dass er nicht toll ist, mal abgesehen
<mgolisch> hparm -t/T sind ungefaehrlich
<mgolisch> da wird ja nur gelesen
<ring1> nutze den test eigentlich auch nur, weil ich grad ein dokument mit alten benchmark ergebnissen von hdparm gefunden hab und dachte ich vergleich das mal mit den aktuellen platten, die ich grad hab
<ring1> mgolisch, danke für den tip
<mgolisch> toller waer sowas wie bonnie++ oder iozone
<ring1> dafür dann aber aushängen?
<mgolisch> noe die schreiben/lesen files aus dem filesystem
<mgolisch> muss schon gemounted sein
<mgolisch> fio ist auch ganz nett
<mgolisch> das geht auch auf raw devices
<ring1> mgolisch, gibts ja sogar alle drei in den standardquellen
<ring1> 94mb/s ist ja eigentlich gar nicht so lahm für eine 2 jahre alte sata
<ring1> wie war das bei neuen intel ssds? man nutzt btrfs, welches ssds und trim standardmäßig unterstützt. außerdem mountet man die partition mit noatime. legt evtl. swap, tmp und var nicht darauf ab. sonst noch was, das ich vergessen habe?
<mgolisch> ist btrfs stable?
<ring1> naja, mitlerweile ists im kernel
<ring1> mgolisch, hatte im kofler gelesen, dass es sich am ehesten für ssds eignen würde
<ring1> laut btrfs.wiki.kernel.org gibts auch stable releases mitlerweile
<digitaloktay> bestimmt ab kernel 40 oder so
<mgolisch> hehe
<ring1> :)
<digitaloktay> 2.6.40 :D
<ring1> das klingt schon anders, hehe
<ring1> aber welches würdet ihr denn alternativ in betracht ziehen?
<mgolisch> btrfs wird halt voll das gefummel wenn dein / dadrauf ist
<ring1> wieso das?
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> noch leute anwesend? :)
<orgain> ne keiner mehr hier
<kempo> ok 
<kempo> lol
<kempo> wie ist das iegenltich wenn ich eine domain habe
<kempo> kann ich da den nameserver frei wählen?
<mgolisch> hm in maverick geht das wohl ootb
<mgolisch> das man / auf btrfs machen kann
<mgolisch> sogar im installer
<mgolisch> kempo: ja
<ring1> mgolisch, jo, hatte das beim letzten installieren auch mal gesehen
<mgolisch> naja dann ist es wohl doch nicht so schlimm
<ring1> d.h. eigentlich würde sich gefummel doch in grenzen halten, da ich nach dem einmaligen formatieren eigentlich nichts mehr zu administrieren brauch oder sehe ich das falsch?
<rumpel__> ich habs schon benutzt :)   ... braucht nur separate /boot-partition
<mgolisch> jo weil grub btrfs nicht kann
<ring1> rumpel__, haste ausfälle / fehler gehabt?
<ring1> extra boot gibts hier eh immer ;)
<rumpel__> ring1, nö... alles einwandfrei. Wenn allerdings fehler auftauchen sollten, wirds blöd, weil es noch kein reparatur-tool gibt
<ring1> rumpel__, du hast nicht zufällig schonmal luks und lvm drauf probiert? :)
<rumpel__> ring1, nö
<mgolisch> hoffentlich haste ne brauchbare cpu :)
<mgolisch> sonst ist der ssd speedvorteil gleich wieder weg..
<ring1> model name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz
<rumpel__> btrfs soll vor allem mit mount-option compress  abgehen :)
<ring1> das ist wohl eher ein scherz
<mgolisch> mir sind die ssds zu teuer
<ring1> mgolisch, in der tat. zahle jetzt 300 plus mwst. für 160gb
<mgolisch> und die fuer unter 100eur sind viel zu klein
<mgolisch> naja egal ich geh mal in die falle
<mgolisch> machts gut
<ring1> gute nacht
<Fussel> moin, bei dem bluetooth; müssen da nicht die geräte 
<Fussel> … bei Geräte angezeigt werden?
<gschwepp> Fussel: kannst du deine Frage ein bisschen genauer Stellen? 
<Fussel> irgendwie hatte ich da als die geräte angezeigt, und ich konnte da einstellungen vornehmen
<gschwepp> s/Stellen/stellen
<Fussel> also wenn ich auf das bluetooth-icon klickse
<Fussel> im benachrichtigungs-panel
<Fussel> boa, nach dem wiki bin ich nu total, verwirrt, irgendwie ging das beim alten handy ganz einfach, das neue ist nu in bluetooth-einstellungen, ist aber so wie das alte, nicht im networkmanager
<Deem> Fussel: verstehe ich das richtig und du möchtest über das handy ins internet oder wie?
<Fussel> genau Deem 
<Fussel> und das alte, genau wie die tasatur, standen bei geräte unter dem bluetooth-icon, bis ich bluetooth neu gestartet habe
<Fussel> tastatur
<Deem> Fussel: wenn du einen rechtsklick auf deinem network-manager machst, da dann verbindungen bearbeiten auswählst und dort auf mobles breitband gehst, hinzufügen wählst. wird dir dann da ein gerät angezeigt?
<Fussel> ah, sorry, muss ich erstmal wurschteln
<Fussel> ah, ne, aber stimmt, ich glaub das hatte ich damals per hand gemacht, nur weiß ich nimmi wie
<Deem> dacht ich mir.. ich musste das auch per hand eintragen, da ubuntu mein handy nicht als modem erkannt hat, aber generell is das ganz einfach
<Deem> die gui erklärt sich praktisch von selbst :D
<Fussel> joa, nur noch reinfummeln wieder
<Fussel> dankeschön Deem 
<Deem> Fussel: bitte, kein problem =)
<freeeg> mal ne frage gibt es für ubuntu ne gute wawi?
<spY|da> wawi?
<tm> warenwirtschaft
<freeeg> jup
<freeeg> gibt es sowas?
<spY|da> 1. google link http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/warenwirtschaft-unter-linux/#post-737077
<spY|da> ich hab sowas leider noch gar nicht genutzt 
<freeeg> die site ist verdammt alt =)
<freeeg> aber danke
<spY|da> in ner vbox laeuft eh alles 
<freeeg> naja definiere alles =)
<tm> freeeg: in den repos befindet sich sql-ledger, das sollte eine sein - wie die ist weiss ich allesdings nicht, ansonsten schau dir mal lx-office, soweit ich weiss nutzen das sehr viele unter linux
<spY|da> http://www.davaosoft.com/de/node/1
<freeeg> lx-office benutzt postgresql ich will schon eine für mysql =(
<freeeg> oder kennt jemand nen ähnliches programm ich brauch es nur zum rechnungen schreiben und für die anbindung an ebay und xt: commerce
<tm> freeeg: vielleicht gibst du unter google - "warenwirtschaft für linux" ein oder bei heise eine liste für warenwirtschaft generieren
<Taunix> och mönsch, keine gui die mich das handy eintragen lässt, und das alte geht nu auch nimmi
<freeeg> tm jo schon dachte ihr wisst da gleich was ich suche und könnt mir was empfehlen =)
<tm> freeeg: naja, die frage hase vor ca. 20 minuten gestellt, du siehst regen antworten, also werd aktiv ;)
<freeeg> jo muss ich wohl =)
<freeeg> danke trotzdem
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> wie kann ich aus eth1 eth0 machen unter ubuntu server? (eth0 existiert nicht mehr, netzwerkkarte wurde getauscht)
<nexx> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<mgolisch> bearbeite die entsprechende udev rule
<Nalkem> mgolisch: wo finde ich die?
<Nalkem> nexx: da ist es, leider, nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: /etc/udev.d/rules/70-persistent-net oder so ähnlich. im zweifelsfall nach sinngemässem googlen.
<mgolisch> /etc/udev/rules.d
<mgolisch> irgendwas mit net heisst die datei
<Nalkem> mgolisch: gefunden und geaendert, besten dank (nun nur noch testen ;)
<Nalkem> mgolisch: zufaehlig aus goslar?
<wal3> hallo. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399371/ - warum funktioniert das skript nicht? $ret ist leer anstatt 0 / 1
<Nalkem> wal3: teste mal http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399372/
<tm> wal3: ruf dein script mal mit bash -x $scriptname.sh auf und dann schaust mal was -ne erwartet :)
<rumpe1> wal3, nimm doch den echten return-value von grep  "mount | grep bla ; RET=$?"
<mgolisch> Nalkem: nope
<wal3> thx
<Taunix> ahja, ich komm mit dem bluetooth-handy-modem problem, an der bluetooth-verbindung nicht klar, das handy will dauernd ne vernbedienung werden, die geht sogar hihi. aber ich bekomm das handy nicht in so n "tethering?" modus
<Taunix> äh… und deshalb isses offensichtlichtlich eher ot *grin*
<rumpe1> Taunix, läuft auf dem handy ubuntu? ... *g*
<Taunix> ja, beim schreiben ists mir aufgefallen sorry
<elmargol> hat man eigentlich einen performance nachteil wenn man anstelle eine swap partition ein swapfile erstellt?
<rumpe1> elmargol, nein
<beerpages> Willst du ein eigenes Gästebuch? Erstell dir eins auf www.beerpages.de
<onkel_kerogas> hi
<onkel_kerogas> frage zu icq
<onkel_kerogas> bzw pidgin
<onkel_kerogas> seit Pidgin 2.7.7
<onkel_kerogas> Problemme mit Kirillishe Kodierung 
<onkel_kerogas> ISO-8859-1
<onkel_kerogas> bisher ging#s ganz gut
<Fusskrank> mahlzeit
<onkel_kerogas> 8)
<Nalkem> ciao
<Deem> ,enter? onkel_kerogas 
<p0ny> onkel_kerogas: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<onkel_kerogas> ok, ok ,hab schon alles im Grifff, Danke
<deedee> wieso suckt eigentlich Foxit in der Linux Version ;O
<brot> warum braucht man foxit unter linux?
<deedee> kann ich rechenpower von meinem windows pc für mein ubuntu laptop abzwecken für komplexere berechnungen etc?
<deedee> *abzwacken
<Aiod> Hallo kennt sich jemand hier mit Funambol aus?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? Aiod
<p0ny> Aiod: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Aiod> hab mir grad den Server eingerichtet aber kann mich nicht anmelden. wenn ich auf Login drücke kommt die fehlermeldung das mein benutzer name oder passwort nicht korrekt ist
<Aiod> ok
<Aiod> Benutzername= admin und passswort= sind zwei punkte
<mgolisch> ?
<Aiod> ich hab keine ahnung was ich machen mß
<Aiod> oder muß ich mich noch bei ffunambol anmelden?
<Aiod> http://www.produnis.de/blog/?p=1039              in der anleitung steht das die anmelde daten korrekt sind.   aber ich kann mich trotzdem nicht anmelden
<Aiod> kann mir jemand helfen? oder hab ich die frage nicht richtig erklärt?
<dAnjou> funambol is pain in teh ass
<dAnjou> is zumindest meine erfahrung
<Aiod> möchts trotzdem mal ausprobieren.  aber ich verstehe nicht warum ich an dem punkt hängen bleibe
<Aiod> oder muß ich mich davor bei funambol.com anmelden?
<Aiod> keiner eine idee?
<mgolisch> wo steht da was von diesem admin und passwort?
<Aiod> habs jetzt gefunden
<Aiod> hab die website nach dokumentationen durchsucht und fündig geworden. das passwort war nicht korregt 
<huibu> hallo - kann man irgendwie die ausgabe von einem Befehl, z.B. von 'pwd' in die nächste eingabeaufforder schreiben als hätte man den pfad abgetippt?
<LetoThe2nd> huibu: kann man, deine google stichworte sind "bash pipe redirection"
<Chiwo> test
<Chiwo> test2
<KojiroAK> Chiwo: Was testest du?
<Frickelpit> Chiwo: für clienttests bitte nach #test gehen
<apollo13> wo hat den vlc sync to vblank? bzw was für nen xideo output modul sollte ich mit ner intel graka nehmen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, ich brauche starthifle, bzw google schlüsselworte. ich habe folgendes vor: wenn ich mit meinen laptop zuhause bin, sollte sich der automatischer energiesparmodus deaktivieren. zuhause habe ich ein wlan, die essid wäre für den zuhause check ja optimal. nun, wie sollte ich vorgehen, nach was sollte ich googlen?     
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: gar nicht
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: Du gehst in das uu.de wiki und suchst nach network manager, da dann nach dispatcher
<IchEsseDichAuf> wird es auf ein cron script sich alles hinauslaufen, der in minutentakt pollt und scheckt ob essid da ist oder nicht?
<Fuchs> nein
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, ist ziemlich dämlich und resourcenverschwendend
<IchEsseDichAuf> cool, danke für den tipp mit den dispatcher
<blueberry> hallo. ich hab neulich mein panel neu eingerichtet. mir fehlt jedoch im panel der das network manager applet.
<Frickelpit> blueberry: dann fehlt dir das benachrichtigungsfeld
<k1l> blueberry: benachrichtigungsfeld hinzufügen
<blueberry> danke.
<blueberry> hat funktioniert ;)
<blueberry> ciao.
<Keba> wenn ich in /etc/resolv.conf den dns server ändere, sollten neu gestarte
<Keba> schon ok
<eugen_g2> Guten Tag alle bei sammen
<eugen_g2> Ich wollte fragen ob es ein funktionsfähigen Treiber für die Graka nvidia Geforce 310M cuda für Ubuntu 10.10 existiert
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Installation-aus-PPA 
<Fuchs> brauchst Du cuda wirklich? 
<eugen_g2> zu Fuchs naja zumidest so das ich Grafiken verwenden kann
<Fuchs> dazu brauchst Du Cuda nicht. 
<Fuchs> lies den Wikiartikel, da steht, was Du brauchst und wie Du es installieren kannst
<eugen_g2> danke Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<koegs> gehts nur um ne g310m oder nvidia optimus?
<eugen_g2>  nur ne g310m Wieso?
<eugen_g2> nvidia optimus es ist doch eine gibt es da etwas andere koegs?
<koegs> nvidia optimus schaltet zwischen einer intel und einer g310m hin und her
<koegs> das wird unter ubuntu (laut meines letzten wissenstandes) nicht korrekt unterstützt
<k1l> das umswitchen klappt nicht
<eugen_g2> koegs: und nur g310m laufen lassen bei einem Optimus geht das?
<Fuchs> wenn das Bios es erlaubt: ja
<eugen_g2> ok ich schaue mal nach 
<koegs> k1l: hab hier ein optimus-notebook mit g310m, ubuntu schlägt vor den nvidia-treiber zu installieren, danach bleibt das bild schwarz
<basti> abend. ich habe auf einem zweitem rechner ubuntu installiert und würde gerne die einstellungen des desktops übernehmen. in welchem ordner werden diese gespeichert?
<eugen_g2> Fuchs, wenn der Bios es nicht unterstützt kann ich dann keine Grafik benutzen?
<Fuchs> eugen_g2: keine nvidia Graphik, noch nicht. Es wird daran gearbeitet. 
<eugen_g2> Fuchs, und wie sieht es zu mindest mit intel aus?
<basti> mit desktop meine ich übrigens die allgemeinen einstellungen der fenster. aussehen, startleiste usw
<Fuchs> eugen_g2: das geht
<eugen_g2> Fuchs, lass mich mal raten das ist das was ich verwende ohne der instalation der Graka
<Fuchs> eugen_g2: ziemlich sicher, ja
<Fuchs> eugen_g2: steht sonst in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eugen_g2> damit kann man aber keine 3D ansicht haben xD
<Fuchs> man kann
<eugen_g2> Fuchs, wie?
<Fuchs> entweder kwin nutzen oder compiz gescheit konfigurieren. Siehe: uu.de wiki 
<eugen_g2> ok ich schaue mal nach danke
<IchEsseDichAuf> hat einer schon selbst eine .lang (Language Definition) zb. für gedit erstellt oder bearbeitet?
<Deem> hi. ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinem akku. manchmal geht mein laptop einfach aus, weil lucid zwar das akku symbol im panel hat, aber nicht den jetzigen stand des akkus anzeigt. wenn der akku leer ist poppt ganz kurz nur die aswahl zum ausschalten, ruhezustand oder standby auf, aber ist so schnell wieder weg, dass man kaum reagieren kann. gibts dafür abhilfe?
<Deem> wenn darauf keiner ne antwort hat, kann mir aber bestimmt jemand sagen, ich meinen textmodus wieder zurückbekomme? also plymouth rausschmeiße. splash und quit sind schon draussen, noplymouth hab ich auch schon versucht. bringt keinen unterschied
<Deem> +wie
<Deem> quite*
<dadrc> Deem: ist das n thinkpad?
<Deem> dadrc: nein
<dadrc> Deem: schade, dann nicht... und ansonsten meinst du quiet, oder? wenn du quite geschrieben hast, ist es kein wunder, dass es nichts bringt ;)
<Deem> dadrc: ja du hat recht. ich meinte quiet :D
<Deem> hast*
<dadrc> Deem: und nach dem noplymouth auch n update-grub gemacht?
<Deem> dadrc: ich habs direkt vorm booten in grub eingetragen
<dadrc> ok... dann bin ich überfragt. das hat bei mir immer funktioniert.
<Deem> liegt vermutlich an meiner grafikkarte. da is ne SiS drin. aber trotzdem muss es doch irgendwie möglich sein, dass ich wieder in die ttys komme?
<Jabba> hallo zusammen
<xperia> hallo leute ich habe mir mein apache webserver irrgendwie kaput gemacht. jedesmal wenn ich jetzt versuche den webserver mit
<xperia> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start zu starten bekomme ich die fehler meldung
<xperia> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down
<xperia> Unable to open logs                                                                                  [fail]
<xperia> brauche dringend hilfe
<Deem> xperia: schau mal mit "netstat -tulpen" ob da ein anderer dienst auf port 80 lauscht
<Deem> achja und sudo vor dem befehl
<xperia> Deem danke dir habe irrgend wie ein apache an dem laufen obwohl er nicht laufen sollte hmmmmm
<xperia> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          20144       5549/apache2
<Deem> xperia: hast du schon versucht den zu stoppen über das init-script?
<xperia> Deem ja habe ich versucht aber ohne erfolg. jetzt habe ich ihn gekillt und konnte den apache wieder starten aber jetzt werden die webseiten nicht mehr angezeigt 
<xperia> es lädt einfach ewig ohne etwas anzuzeigen hmmm
<Deem> du hast alles gekillt, was mit dem apache zu tun hatte?
<Deem> so. ich muss jetzt leider weg... mein zug kommt gleich. es kann ja jemand anders übernehmen. such mal nach alem was irgendwie mit dem apache zu tun hat und schau mal ind ei apache logs ob er da irgendwas zu den webseiten ausgibt..
<Deem> cya
<xperia> Deem habe jetzt den error log von apache in /var/log/apache2 angeschaut sieht echt schräg aus im moment
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/5efcba1a
<xperia> Deem cya
<Fuchs> xperia: Deine php Installation hat Probleme mit einer Bibliothek 
<Fuchs> xperia: irgendwelche Fremdquellen benutzt oder ein Update nicht ganz durchgelaufen? 
<xperia> habe leider über pecl neue php pdo module installiert und jetzt hat es anscheined den apache server kaput gemacht. ummm brache hilfe den wieder zum lufen zu bringen
<Fuchs> gratuliere. 
<Fuchs> Warum tut man sowas? 
<Fuchs> nimm die wieder weg, er hat nun Bibliotheken in nicht passenden Versionen. 
<xperia> sudo pecl install pdo
<xperia> sudo pecl install pdo_mysql
<xperia> nun es stand so auf der webseite und ich brauchte diese module dachte ich
<xperia> okay werde sie wieder ueber pecl deinstallieren
<xperia> gut habe jetzt die module über pecl deinstalliert denke ich mal
<xperia> uninstall ok: channel://pecl.php.net/PDO-1.0.3 
<Fuchs> xperia: dann installiere noch die Ubuntupakete neu, dessen Dateien damit ueberschrieben worden sind
<xperia> mal sehen ob nach dem apache restart alles wieder so läuft
<Fuchs> xperia: dann sollte es wieder gehen
<xperia> Fuchs danke dir bestens
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<xperia> meine Webseiten sind wieder zurück. mal sehen jetzt ob alles funktioniert. Deem besten dank auch dir !
<xperia> hatte echt eine Krise jetzt als alles auf einmal weg war. möchte nicht wissen was passiert wenn weltweit die Server ausgehen :-)
<tankdriver> Hi, ich kann auf meinem Laptop neuerdings die Desktop Effekte nicht mehr aktivieren. Es ist eine Intelgrafikkarte. Mit dem live USB gehen die Effekte aber. Was kann ich da machen?
<dreamon> Nautilus geht mir langsam auf den Keks. Welcher Dateimanager unter gnome nehmt ihr? Ich will was stabiles gutes.
<IchEsseDichAuf> mc
<sash_> bash
<torcsa> dreamon, ich nehm Nautilus. In wie fern ist Nautilus bei dir instabil?
<dreamon> torcsa, Ach das teil schließt plötzlich, hinterläßt dann probleme das der Datenträger zum Teil nicht mehr lesbar ist(usb Stick). 
<dreamon> torcsa, ich brauch was anderes.. mach das schon zu lange mit. 
<xperia> dreamon ich benutze roxfiller. weiss jedoch nicht in wie weit er für dich von der funktionalität ausreichend ist im speziellen netzwerk unterstützung. als dateimanager kann ich ihn jedoch sehr gut empfehlen.
<dreamon> xperia, heißt der wirklich roxfiller? ist nicht in den Paketquellen.
<torcsa> dreamon, ich habe noch keinen anderen ausprobiert
<dreamon> torcsa, Kein Problem. Ich hab schon einige mal kurz angetestet.. Aber bevor ich intensiv zig verschiedene durchversuche frag ich lieber euch. Da kommen oft super sachen raus.
<xperia> dreamon sorry mein fehler sollte heissen roxfiler bzw rox-filer
<dreamon> xperia, rox-filer habs gefunden
<xperia> Fuchs: habe jetzt alles mehr oder weniger beim Server getestet. es gibt noch zwei kleine Probleme mit errors und segmentation faults
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/9968f313
<dreamon> xperia, kann man da auch den Screen teilen, um einfacher dateien zu verschieben
<xperia> die datenbank anbindung bei diversen scripts welche pdo brauchen funktionieren noch nich richtig
<xperia> dreamon: rox-filer ist anders als die meisten datei manager. so kannst du direkt in dem betreffenden fenster ein terminal öffnen um dort bash operationen durchzuführen (rechte maustaste -> windows menu) oder die datei direkt in den betreffenden ordner verschieben. roxfiler öfnetdie ordner selbständig
<tankdriver> Hallo, ich binns nochmal. der bei dem die Desktopeffekte aufeinmal gestreikt haben. Das Problem ist gelöst. Folgendes: ich habe vor einigen Tagen GoogeEarth6 über das main-paket "gebaut" und installiert, In den Abhängigkeiten waren auch einige nvidia-settings usw pakete. Offensichtlich vertragen die sich nicht mit der Intel GraKa. deinstalliert und jetzt passts wieder. Jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden, wie ich GoogleEarth installieren 
<tankdriver> kann, ohne nvidia-settings.
<flexo3105> abend, hab hier ne 42er glotze an meinem laptop hängen und wenn ich den desktop darauf spiegele sind die fonts natürlich zu klein zum lesen. Hab bis jetz ein kleines "script" zum größer/kleiner schalten, per gconftool + launcher  ( http://pastebin.com/X08tsY9T ) , das klappt natürlich nicht für alles, sprich xchat usw ...
<flexo3105> wie siehts aus wenn ich das per dpi umschaltung mache ? das bläht ja alles auf 
<flexo3105> wie macht man das am besten ? 
<xperia> dreamon. es ist voll gespickt mit funktionen. habe es bis jetzt nicht gebraucht und kann dir diese frage nicht beantworten aber es gibt eine menge plugins zu rox-filer. besuche die hauptseit von rox-filer dort steht alles zu rox-filer.
<dreamon> xperia, ah ok.. mal schauen.. ich hab den schon mal auf "puppy" gehabt. Das man nur einmal Klicken muß ist sehr Gewöhnungsbedrüftig
<xperia> meine habe die zwei fenster ansicht bei roxfiler nicht gebrauchst. rox-filer benutze ich jedoch schon seit 5 jahren
<dreamon> xperia, Ist mir ein Rätsel wie du schnell einen datei aus einem Ordner in einen anderen verschiebst, der zig ordner entfernt ist.. Ohne 2Fenster auf zu machen.
<colde89> gibt es einen Befehl für die Konsole, der mir alle Benutzer abmeldet und das auch druchsetzt, auch wenn noch Programme geöffent sind?
<xperia> dreamon: doubleclick kannst du ändern in den optionen. einfach rechte maustatse drücken bei einem leren platz und optionen wählen. anschliessend double click aktivieren oder deaktivieren
<xperia> dort hast du auch x verschiede optionen zu den fenstern.
<xperia> rox-filer ist aber schon kein explorer ersatz wenn du explorer für linux suxhst ist rox-filer womöglich nicht das richtige für dich
<dreamon> ich brauch kein explorer ersatz, sonderen einen guten Stabilen, einfach zu bedienenden Dateimanager, der aber auch was drauf hat
<serenity> Dolphin :) ist aber leider für kde
<xperia> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses problem hier löse ?
<xperia> [Fri Dec 03 19:38:49 2010] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] MDB2 Error: not found (-4): [Error message: extension sqlite is not compiled into PHP]\n
<xperia> bevor ich mit den pdo änderungen angefangen habe auf dem server hat alles bestens funktioniert
<xperia> was habt ihr für dateien in /etc/php5/conf.d/ auf eurem server. mir scheints hier liegt das problem. irrgend wie wird die extension sql nicht geladen hmmmm
<flo> hi! wie kann ich denn eine nomeralinstallaton so reduzieren, dass nur noch das minimal-system übrig bleibt? würde dazu auch gern die config-dateien gelöscht bekommen
<flo> also sprich: nur noch konsole übrig, kein c libgtk usw.
<flo> kein X meinte ich
<LetoThe2nd> flo: deutlich einfach wär, schlicht ne minimalinstallation zu machen.
<flo> dann würde ich aber alle einstellungen verliren und das will ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> flo: dann sichere deine einstellungen, minimalinstallation, zurückspielen. immer noch mindestens um faktor 5 einfacher und um sicher faktor 10 weniger fehleranfällig.
<flo> LetoThe2nd: gibt es nicht irgendei paket auf dem alles aufbaut, das ich löschen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> flo: nein.
<flo> ok danke leto für die info
<xperia> Deem bist du noch hier ?
<colde89> gibt es einen Befehl für die Konsole, der mir alle Benutzer abmeldet und das auch druchsetzt, auch wenn noch Programme geöffent sind?
<LetoThe2nd> halt, reboot...
<xperia> okay habe jetz mal ein "sudo php -m" gemacht um zu sehen welche module in php geladen wurden finde aber von sqlite nichts
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/96a1cdbd
<xperia> Dafür habe ich jedoch diese Fehlermeldung
<xperia> PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'SQLite' because required module 'pdo' is not loaded in Unknown on line 0
<xperia> jemand hier der mir ein tip geben kann wie ich das lösen kann ?
<eX|Eddie> nabend
<eX|Eddie> kann mir jemand verraten, wieso ich meine /usr partition nicht von einer livecd vergrößern kann plz ?
<LetoThe2nd> moment... *glaskugel such*
 * Frickelpit tippt auf Swap
 * LetoThe2nd tippt auf gar nix ohne konkrete fehlermeldung. und von jemandem, der willentlich /usr auf ne eigene partition gelegt hat kann man das echt erwarten, find ich.
<Frickelpit> eX|Eddie: du bist dran
<Frickelpit> ok, problem gelöst :P
<LetoThe2nd> sozusagen.
<bekks> moin
<Frickelpit> huhu bekks
<bekks> moin Frickelpit 
<dreamon> Darf ich fragen was Frickelpit,bekks,LetoThe2nd für Dateimanager verwenden?
<bekks> dreamon: bash
<Frickelpit> dreamon: an jetzigen rechner hier nautilus
<Frickelpit> *am
<dreamon> bekks, hätte ich mir denken können. 
<bekks> :P
<bekks> Ich komm was Dateimanagement angeht mit Bunt mit Maus nicht klar :)
<serenity> dreamon: teste dolphin, wenn dich die kdelibs nicht stören
<Blindie> guten tag
<Blindie> kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen?, hab nen problem mit nem http proxy + authentifizierung
<dadrc> Blindie: Präzise Fragen führen zu präzisen Antworten
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> habe schon in der apt.conf alles eingestellt
<Blindie> also mit benutzername:password@ip@port
<Blindie> software center geht z.B.
<Blindie> nur wenn ich etwas über die console installieren möchte, kommt ein timeout
<Blindie> oder wenn ich ein plugin für firefox installieren möchte, z.B. flash
<Blindie> oder ich möchte über amerok nen stream hören, der baut auch keine verbindung auf
<bekks> benutzername:password@ip@port ist falsch
<LupusE> nimm nen anderen stream. danach weisst du das der server down ist.
<bekks> es muss benutzername:password@ip:port heissen.
<dadrc> Außerdem, was hat die apt.conf mit 'nem Proxy für Amarok zu tun?
<Blindie> der server ist nicht down
<Blindie> zwischen ip und port hab ich nen :
<bekks> Der Server hat genau nichts mit dem Stream zu tun.
<Blindie> wie kann ich den nen proxy in amerok benutzen
<serenity> amArok nur so am Rande
<Blindie> Acquire::http::proxy "http://benutzer:passwort@ip:port/"
<Blindie> so hab ich das geschrieben^
<Blindie> ok, benutz ubuntu erst seit heute
<dadrc> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> irgentwas funktioniert mit meinem mysql server nicht
<thopiekar> kann nicht mal als root @ localhost rein..
<bekks> Und wir sollen die genauen Fehlermeldungen erraten?
<thopiekar> daher die frage wie lösche ich alles konfigurationen und installiere alles von neu
<bekks> ,wf? thopiekar 
<p0ny> thopiekar: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<thopiekar> bekks: moment
<thopiekar> bekks: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> "using password: NO".
<thopiekar> der befehl war: mysql -u root
<bekks> Gib halt das das mysql root pw an.
<bekks> man mysql, und -p finden.
<bekks> mysql -u root -p
<thopiekar> thopiekar@thopiekar-t91:~$ mysql -u root -p passwort \n Enter password: ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'passwort'
<thopiekar> vielleicht -p=?
<bekks> Ich sagte -p.
<bekks> "mysql -u root -p"
<thopiekar> ok sorry
<thopiekar> ok funktiert doch!
<thopiekar> vielen dank bekks 
<bekks> :P
<thopiekar> nächste frage: warum kann ich die benutzer ,z.b. mittels mysql-admin , nicht mit root verwalten?
<bekks> thopiekar: ?
<bekks> Der mysql root user kann grundsätzlich ALLES in einer mysql db.
<thopiekar> bekomme folgende meldung: Ein MySQL Fehler wurde gemeldet. Die Fehlermeldung ist: Could not detch user names. Der folgende Fehler ist aufgetreten: SELECT command denied to user "root"@"192.168.2.107" for table "user" (1142)
<thopiekar> bekks: ^
<bekks> "root"@"192.168.2.107" ist NICHT root@localhost.
<bekks> Schau Dir halt die Berechtigungen von "root"@"192.168.2.107 an.
<thopiekar> ok, das heißt ich kann auf root nur unter localhost zugreifen..
<bekks> Andererseits sagt MIR das aber auch spontan, dass dein MYSQL sperrangelweit offen für alle Angriffe ist.
<thopiekar> wie mache ich root für 192.168.2.* zugänglich?
<bekks> thopiekar: Macht ja nichts - gibt ja ssh.
<thopiekar> hab ich auch, aber der rechner hier ist ein windows rechner.. also kein X-Forewarding
<thopiekar> bzw habs hier nicht eingerichtet
<Blindie> adobe flash ist ja voll laggy für ubuntu
<Frickelpit> ach
<bekks> Isses nich.
<Blindie> bei mir frirt er andauernd ein
<bekks> Bei mir nicht.
<thopiekar> bekks: zu meinem Benutzer Problem: wenn ich als root@localhost anmelde bekomme ich bei der Einsicht der Nutzer: Could not retrieve user privilege information.
<bekks> thopiekar: Dann wirst Du Dich durch die mysql Doku wühlen dürfen.
<thopiekar> gibt es denn keine möglichkeit alle einstellungen, nutzer und datenbanken neuzuinstallieren?
<bekks> Wenn Du ein Backup hast?
<bekks> Sprich: mysqldumps.
<thopiekar> apt-get --purge remove mysql-common würde allerdings auch kde anwendungen löschen..
<thopiekar> aah damit kann mal also alles zurückstellen?
<bekks> Nein.
<thopiekar> wichtige daten sind in der datenbank nicht vorhanden.. also kein backup nötig..
<thopiekar> bekks: sondern wie?
<bekks> mysqld runterfahren, /varlib/irgendwo/da/liegt/der/mysqlkram umbenennen, Paket neu konfigurieren und das Ding ist wieder "wie nach der ersten Installation".
<bekks> aber mysql supporte ich wirklich nicht mehr :)
<thopiekar> :D vielen DanK!
<thopiekar> bekks: deine angaben haben gereicht und hab alles zurückgesetzt , danke nochmal!
<bekks> Schön :)
<Jabba> Text hier eingeben...hallo zusammen
<nils_2> nabend. ich suche ein programm mit dem ich über die bash einen pop3 account abfragen kann.
<Jabba> hab mal gelesen das sowas mit conkyEmail gehen soll @nils_2
<Quassy> kennt sich jemand mit mainboards (hardware-mäßig) aus?
<Jabba> wie meinst du das Quassy
<Jabba> ?
<Quassy> Jabba: hm, ich frage einfach mal - mein mikro-eingang funktioniert nicht. statt dem signal des mikrofons wird quasi das eigene ausgangssignal empfangen
<Jabba> hmmm...welchen chipsatz hast du denn?
<Quassy> gute frage, habe die daten von meinem mainboard leider grad nicht hier
<Quassy> kann man sich das irgendwo anzeigen lassen?
<Jabba> naja..einfach kiste aufschrauben..mainboard bezeichnung abschreiben und googeln..meist hilft das
<Jabba> oder ist es ein laptop?
<sdx23> Quassy: Ausgabe von sudo lspci auf einen Nopaste bitte. Desweiteren: Nachgesehen, ob die Regler richtig gestellt sind?
<Quassy> Jabba: sdx23: ASRock ALiveXFire-eSATA2 http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?model=alivexfire-esata2 => AMD 480X CrossFire™ + ATI™ SB600 Chipsets
<Jabba> Was für ein "Ausgangssignal" hast du denn? 
<Quassy> was mir eben ein bisschen komisch vorkommt ist die verdrahtung, was ja auch angesichts der beobachtung (output wird wieder zu input) sinn machen könnte. der stecker, der von dem front panel kommt sieht (wenn man draufguckt) so aus http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/7yb56gd2/Verdrahtung.png
<Quassy> sdx23: Ja, habe das Problem schon einige Zeit - unter Windows scheint es auch das gleiche Problem zu sein
<Quassy> Jabba: Wenn ich in ein Musiktitel abspiele und dann den AudioRecorder oder Skype benutze, kommt da der Musiktitel wieder an, als ob ich ihn selbst ins Mikro gesungen hätte ;) 
<Quassy> hm, stimmt grad nicht - bei skype kommt gar nichts an
<Jabba> hmmm...klingt seltsam..da du es unter windows auch hast....
<Quassy> deswegen vermute ich eben kein software-problem: sowohl unter ubuntu, also auch xp und 7 klappt es nicht
<Jabba> ja hat es denn jemals funkioniert?
<Jabba> funktioniert
<Quassy> nein
<Jabba> schon mal eine ander Soundkarte versucht ..eine alte Soundblaste oder cenergykarte?
<Jabba> irgendwie klemmt mein R..lol
<Jabba> wb q
<Quassy> Jabba: nein, hat noch nie funktioniert
<Quassy> danke ;)
<Jabba> am einfachsten wär eine andere soundkarte und die interne deaktivieren
<Quassy> Jabba: darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht - find es aber ziemlich merkwürdig, dass es nicht funktioniert
<bekks> Deine HW kann kein HW Mixing.
<Quassy> wär eben interessant zu wissen ob der stecker z.B. richtig verdrahtet ist
<bekks> Das ist die Ursache.
<Quassy> heißt?
<bekks> Was ich sagte.
<Quassy> was heißt Hardware-Mixing?
<bekks> Mehr als einen Kanal mischen, in Hardware,.
<bekks> Können viele onboard Karten nicht.
<Quassy> und deswegen hat das teil 4 ausgänge, 1 line-in, 1 micro? 
<bekks> Das heisst doch gar nichts.
<Quassy> die mehreren ausgänge funktioneren ja z.B.
<bekks> Ja, heisst genau NICHTS an der Stelle.
<Quassy> aber theoretisch könnte ich jetzt output austellen und dafür input benutzen?
<bekks> ?
<Quassy> naja, wenn es nur eins gleichzeitig unterstützt, müsste doch auch der input-kanal statt allem anderen gehen
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Nein.
<Jabba> ich hatte bis jetzt mit keinem  onboard Sound solche probleme...rauschen und schlechten klang..aber das ein micro eingang gleich die saoun
<bekks> ??
<Jabba> sound ausgabe wiedergab.neee
<Quassy> bekks: tut mir leid, aber irgendwie scheint mir deine antwort nicht "glaubwürdig". niemand würde doch ein mainboard mit den ganzen verbindungen (6 fest angebaut und 2 über kabel mit frontpanel) bauen, wenn wirklich nur 1 geht
<bekks> wie du meinst.
<bekks> Du hast das Problem, nicht ich. Meine HW kann HW Mixing - deine sympthomatisch nicht.
<serenity> Hardwarehersteller tun noch viel abenteuerlichere Dinge
<Quassy> bestimmt, aber ab einem bestimmen punkt tut auch der staat oder sonstwer was
<bekks> ...
<Jabba> naja..dann wär ein mikro also bei ihm nie nutzbar solange er sound ausgibt..wenn kein hardwaremixing da wär
<bekks> Jabba: Nein.
<bekks> Denn Mixing bezieht sich auf Eingabe ODER Ausgabe. Nicht auf "hier rein, da raus".
<bekks> Ich bin mal raus aus dem Ticket.
<Jabba> naja..er beschrieb ja das problem, das sein eingang den ausgangssound wiedergab
<Jabba> also direkt
<bekks> Weil das Ding kein INPUT HW Mixing kann...
<Jabba> also doch eine soundkarte rein und er hat ruhe
<bekks> Und wenn das so gewesen wäre, wie beschrieben, hätte er eine Rückkopplung gehabt.
<bekks> Richtig.
<Jabba> das dachte ich auch..das mit der rückkoplung
<Quassy> gerade weil audio heute ne sache von 2,33€ ist möchte ich dir das nicht glauben
<bekks> Dann lass es halt. Ist nicht meine Hardware, und ich bin raus aus dem Ticket :)
<Fuchs> koennte man mit dem OT aufhoeren? Danke. 
<Quassy> woher hast du denn die info mit dem hardware-mixing?
<Fuchs> Das es das aufgenommen wiedergibt liegt daran, dass der Mic Regler bei Wiedergabe hochgedreht ist
<bekks> moin Fuchs, acked.
<Fuchs> den Rest habe ich ueberlesen. 
<Jabba> oh sorry..was ist hier überhaupt TOPIC? Bin erst neu hier eingestiegen...
<Quassy> Fuchs: und deswegen ist es off-topic? 
<Fuchs> Jabba: dann lies die Regeln, diese stehen im Topic. 
<Fuchs> Quassy: Nein, weil es mit dem Problem nichts zu tun hat wie teuer Audio ist oder was ein Staat tut. 
<Fuchs> Quassy: Du kannst mir auch noch die Ausgabe von amix in einen pastebin geben, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass entweder ich recht habe (Mic Regler) oder bekks (Hardware ist Schrott). 
<Jabba> sehr nett hier
<Quassy> Jabba: sowieso, ist leider immer so hier...
<Fuchs> nur bei alten Bekannten, die es wiederholt nicht einsehen wollen. 
<Quassy> ich bin vllt das vierte mal hier und frage was ^^
<Fuchs> Quassy: wenn Du an einer Problemloesung interessiert waerst, dann koenntest Du ja ausprobieren was ich sage, durch Diskutieren geht nur Zeit verloren. 
<schweegi_> wieso funktioniert seit dem testen von ubuntu netbook remix von einem usb stick ohne feste installation das touchpad auf meinem festinstallierten ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr ? ich bekomme es auch mittels "FN + F7" nicht mehr aktiviert, auch wenn mir via NotifyOSD gemeldet wird, es sei aktiv.
<Quassy> Fuchs: ok, was soll ich tun? befehl amix wurde nicht gefunden; welcher mic regler?
<hudo> ich habe vlc laufen und eine java-applikation (mit) sound. es hat immer nur ein Programm sound, manchmal wechselt der Sound von vlc zu java. und ich krieg den sound nicht mehr zurueck, ausser java beenden
<hudo> habe lucid
<Fuchs> Quassy: amixer in dem Fall 
<Fuchs> Quassy: der, der in alsamixer unter [Wiedergabe] aufgefuehrt ist 
<Fuchs> hudo: liegt daran, dass java leider kein pulseaudio kann
<hudo> Fuchs, das Problem tritt auch zb bei vlc und firefox(youtube) auf
<hudo> sound ist immer exklusiv
<Fuchs> hudo: das koennte dann flash sein ... welche Ubuntuversion, laeuft pulse  (ps aux | grep -i pulse) und ist VLC auf pulse konfiguriert? 
<Fuchs> ah, lucid
<Fuchs> in dem Fall: siehe die anderen Fragen. 
<Jabba> ok..dann schreib ich mal mein problem. hatte vorher ein asus AMD 785G Mainboard was unter 10.4 und 10.10 keine probleme mit dem shutdown hatte..jetzt hab ich ein gigabyte 890ga ud3h Board und er hängt trotz neuinstallation bei 10.4 und 10.10. Reboot funktionieren..nur ausschalten eben nicht..er hängt und ich muss immer 4 sec den power knopf drücken
<Fuchs> Jabba: klingt nach defektem ACPI 
<hudo>   /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Jabba> mist
<Fuchs> hudo: gut, pulse laeuft also schon mal 
<Jabba> danke
<Fuchs> hudo: nun solltest Du mal schauen, ob vlc auf pulse konfiguriert ist
<Quassy> Fuchs: gibt dort einige - sowohl runter als auch hochregeln von "front mic" und "mic" scheint nichts zu ändern
<Fuchs> hudo: eine gescheite Methode waere in meinen Augen pavucontrol zu installieren und zu starten, das zeigt es naemlich fuer jede beliebige Applikation an 
<hudo> wie/wo genau ? da sthet bei Audio ausgabemodul Standard
<Fuchs> Quassy: amixer in einen pastebin bitte
<Quassy> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/VFMqbs3D
<Fuchs> Quassy: gut, es kann nun zwei Ursachen haben
<Fuchs> Quassy: beide Probleme haette ich schon mal gesehen, beide lassen sich gleich analysieren
<Quassy> Fuchs: analysieren klingt gut xD
<Fuchs> Quassy: Du oeffnest eine Konsole und startest da drin das Programm arecord. Entweder gibt das nichts aus oder kontinuierlichen Zeichensalat
<Fuchs> Quassy: Ziel ist nun, dass es eine Eingabe am Mic erkennt, also dieser Zeichensalat sich bildet / veraendert, wenn Du in das Mic pustest oder drauf klopfst 
<Fuchs> wenn das Programm offen ist, versuchst Du folgende zwei Moeglichkeiten: 
<Quassy> Fuchs: ohne irgendwas oder ins mikro pusten und/oder musik an?
<Quassy> Fuchs: ok, sind tausende �
<Fuchs> 1) Du aenderst in alsamixer im Aufnahme-Reiter (mit Tabulatortaste umschalten) bei der Eingangsquelle von Front-Mic auf Mic 
<Fuchs> 2) Du steckst das Mic um, und zwar an jeden Anschluss, der frei ist. 
<Fuchs> Die tausenden  � sind Grundrauschen, damit leben wir nun
<Fuchs> Grund fuer 1 waere:  einige Karten kennen mehrere Mics, und Deins ist das andere. 
<Quassy> Fuchs: Auf "Mic 2" umgeschaltet - Mikro pusten macht nichts, aber wenn ich Musik anstelle verändert sich der Zeichensalat
<Fuchs> Grund fuer 2 waere: Du hast eine generische Onboard Karte mit hda-intel Treiber, und die Anschluesse werden falsch zugewiesen 
<Fuchs> jedenfalls probierst Du damit  (Quelle aendern, Umstecken) so lange, bis sich der Zeichensalat dann veraendert, wenn das Mic eine Eingabe bekommt. Dann hast Du die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden. Ist muehsam, geht aber mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95% 
<Fuchs> gesehen haette ich beides schon, wuerde mich also nicht ueberraschen. 
<Jabba> bin dann mal wieder weg..schönen abend noch
<hudo> was stell ich bei vlc ein ? pavucontrol ist geoeffnet
<Fuchs> hudo: nichts, Du schaust unter "Wiedergabe" welche Programme da auftauchen
<Fuchs> bevorzugt sind das die, die gerade Musik wiedergeben (sollten). 
<hudo> ok grad nur vlc
<Fuchs> Wenn eins davon da nicht ist, dann ist es wohl nicht auf Pulse konfiguriert
<hudo> kann ich da bei firefox (youtube) was machen ? dieser sound fehlt wenn vlc laeuft
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen 
<Jabba> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuchs> hudo: mal schauen, welchen flashplayer Du nutzt  (about:plugins) 
<schweegi_> wie bekomme ich die meldung der paketverwaltung weg, das die Installation von Paketen erforderlich ist denen nicht vertraut werden könne?
<Fuchs> hudo: in lucid sollte der _eigentlich_ pulse nutzen. Eigentlich. 
<sdx23> schweegi_: Fremdquellen aus der sources.list rausnehmen...
<Quassy> Fuchs: scheint nur auf das ein- und ausstecken der stecker zu reagieren
<schweegi_> sdx23, der witz an der sache ist das es die originalquelle von maverick ist. ich lösch die mal und füg die neu hinzu...
<Fuchs> Quassy: das ist interessant, und wenn Du mal beide Capture Regler hochdrehst, bei einem Front-Mic und beim anderen "Mic" auswaehlst? 
<sdx23> schweegi_: das ist unsinnig.
<regenbogenfuesse> Quassy, kannst Du noch mals Dein Anliegen posten bitten
<regenbogenfuesse> -n
<Quassy> Fuchs: also grundsätzliche zuordnung scheint richtig zu sein, reagiert nur bei den beiden mic-anschlüssen auf den stecker - die beiden capture hochdrehen hat aber wohl nichts geändert
<regenbogenfuesse> alsamixer   F4  und aufs mit Pfeiltasten aufs MIC  und SpaceTaste ?
<Quassy> regenbogenfuesse: mein mikroeingang scheint nicht zu gehen. statt dem gesprochenen wort kommt dort wieder das an, was der rechner selbst schon ausgibt (z.B. musik) (beim frontpanel)
<Quassy> beim hinteren reagiert er wohl nur auf den stecker der reingesteckt wird
<hudo> Fuchs, youtube taucht nicht in pavucontrol auf. wenn youtube laeuft, kriegt weder vlc noch totem noch rhytmbox sound
<Quassy> regenbogenfuesse: also capture und capture 1? oder front mic boost und mic boost? (oder input source und input source 1)
<Quassy> also stumm geschaltet ist es nicht, falls du das meintest
<regenbogenfuesse> Quassy, es kommt music aus dem MIC im Frontpanel ?
<regenbogenfuesse> Quassy, sorry da bin ich ueberfragt
<Quassy> quasi aus dem anschluss ja. wenn ich musik anmache reagiert das aufnahmeniveau entsprechend (oder eben arecord)
<Fuchs> Quassy: die Anschluesse hinten am Rechner hast Du probiert, ja? 
<Fuchs> hudo: welcher Flashplayer? 
<hudo> benutze Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Quassy> Fuchs: ja, da reagiert nur der mic-anschluss auf den stecker, sonst nichts
<Quassy> also auch keine ausgabe-eingabe-vermischung
<Fuchs> hudo: uralt ... 
<hudo> ausserdem sind da VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.30.2)   und   VLC Multimedia Plug-in  
<Fuchs> Quassy: das Mic hat nicht irgendwo einen Schalter zum deaktivieren, ja? 
<Quassy> Fuchs: hat es, ist aber auf aktiviert und das mic/headset wurde auch mit einem anderen rechner getestet
<hudo> wo gibts aktuelle flashplayer ?
<Fuchs> Quassy: okay, dann halt noch die letzte Methode 
<Fuchs> Quassy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?#Beispielkonfigurationen  << 
<p0ny> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/2u4x825 | Soundkarten konfigurieren/HDA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<hudo> mit synaptic ? 10.1
<hudo> flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Fuchs> Quassy: wie gesagt, im duemmsten Fall hat der Treiber (generisch, fuer ein paar dutzend Modelle halt) die Pins falsch erkannt
<Fuchs> ,flash? hudo 
<p0ny> hudo: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<hudo> Fuchs, ja
<Quassy> Fuchs: Problem bestand aber auch unter WinXP und 7
<amd-turbo> hallo
<Fuchs> Quassy: oeh
<Fuchs> Quassy: das waere dann der Moment, wo ich mir fuer ein paar Euro auf Ebay eine PCI Soundblaster kaufen wuerde
<Fuchs> hudo: das war ein Befehl an das pony, damit es Dir den tollen Link gibt. 
<regenbogenfuesse> :-)
<amd-turbo> wie sehe ich ob turbo aktiv ist ?
<bekks> Was für ein Turbo?
<bekks> Wenn man aufs Gas tritt, hört man das Pfeiffen bei ca. 2300U/min.
<amd-turbo> also turbocore
<hudo> bin da nicht schlauer, welches flash ich da nun brauche
<bekks> amd-turbo: Genau Frage, genaue Antwort :) Bitte :D
<bekks> *Genaue
<regenbogenfuesse>  flashplugin-nonfree
<amd-turbo> bekks: im bios hab ich Core performance boost und c1e aktiv. bei meinem 1090T Phenom II cpu
<bekks> amd-turbo: Und?
<simon_ftw> Wie kann ich am einfachsten ein Haufen jpegs, in einer bestimmten reihenfolge, so umbenennen, dass sie von einem Bildbetrachter dann auch in dieser reihenfolge dargestellt werden?
<Quassy> Fuchs: wurde mir schon mal gesagt ;). hatte eben vermutet, dass es an der Verdrahtung  http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/7yb56gd2/Verdrahtung.png liegt - auch wenn das nur für das output-input-problem am front panel verantwortlich sein könnte
<amd-turbo> http://pastebin.com/niUvkngg bekks aber mit turbo müsste 3.6 Ghz sein, der zeigt aber nur 3.2ghz an
<regenbogenfuesse> Bei welchen ATI Karten kommt es zu schlechter Performance und hohe CPU-Last auf Seiten mit Flash, wie auf der Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<regenbogenfuesse> gibts dafuer ne Erfahrungs-Liste ?
<Wasle> Hallo, hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich auf einer netzwerkkarte pppoe und dhcp (beides client) zum laufen bringe
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> ,wf? Wasle 
<p0ny> Wasle: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Quassy> Danke erstmal für die Hilfe hier!
<hudo> mit Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102 geht gar nix auf youtube
<bekks> Geht super.
<Wasle> was willst genau wissen, Ich hab ein ubutnu 10.10, funktionirt hats noch nie, bin grade beim konfigurieren
<Wasle> und das ganze ohne gui, wird als router verwendet
<bekks> "hat noch nie funktioniert" "bin beim konfigurieren" - Was sollen wir da supporten?
<bekks> WAS ganz GENAU willst du da tun, und WAS sind die Fehler, und WAS hast du da WIE konfiguriert?
<hudo> welches flash funktionert bei lucid und firefox 3.6.12 ?   Das Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102   jedenfalls nicht
<bekks> hudo: Doch. Habe ich hier aktuell problemlos.
<hudo> Krise, wie geht sbei mir nicht ?
<Wasle> gesucht ist ein tip wie ich das konfigurire, oder bin ich dafür im falschen channel gelandet?
<bekks> Wasle: Ohne genaue Beschreibung deines Problems kann und will ich Dir nicht helfen.
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann ich den übergang der maschine in den suspend modus beim längeren leerlauf deaktivieren?
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, coole, Bilder PlayList
<regenbogenfuesse> ^^^idee
<Wasle> Ok, dann hol ich mal weiter aus, ich hab eine ubuntu rechner als router im betrieb, die internet einwahl funktionirt über pppoe, das netzwerk an dem ich da hänge hat auch noch dhcp und nich mochte auch mit anderen teilnehmern in diesem netz komunizieren können
<Wasle> hab mich ein beichen mit der /etc/network/interfaces gespielt, aber sobald die das wan interface auf dhcp stelle funktionirt pppoe nicht mehr
<bekks> PPPoE bezieht also eine DHCP Adresse aus dem Netz, in das Du Dich einwählst, richtig?
<simon_ftw> sind das namen von programmen?
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, nee 'coole idee,  Bilder Playliste'
<Wasle> ne das ganze soll paralell paufen, über pppoe bekomme ich eine internet ip und über dhcp mochte ich noch eine fürs lan
<bekks> Wasle: Das geht nicht über das selbe Interface.
<bekks> Technisch nicht machbar.
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, aber <ImageMagick's> befehl convert  kannst die reihenfolge bestimmen und die Bilder in der Reihenfolge zu ein PDF wandeln.... 
<bekks> Du musst da schon tricksen, mit NAT und einem Interface Alias.
<bekks> Was aber SEHR unschön wird.
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, sonst weiß ich dich auch leider nicht weiter zu helfen "leider"
<simon_ftw> naja, ich bräuchte ein graphisches tool, in dem ich die bilder in die richtige reihenfolge schiebe und er dann alles der reihe nach durchnummeriert, 001.jpg 002.jpg ... usw
<bekks> simon_ftw: Gibt es nicht.
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, moment
<simon_ftw> @bekks: was macht dich so sicher?
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, nee doch ned
<bekks> simon_ftw: Erfahrung.
<Wasle> ich hab schon solche andeutungen gehört, aber wo genau ligt dabei dass problem, brauch im endefect ne 2. MAC oder was?
<bekks> Wasle: Nein.
<bekks> Wasle: Das Problem ist, dass du ein Interface mit einer DHCP Adresse eines PPPoE Netzes hast, und darauf eben KEINE IP aus deinem lokalen Netz hast, und DESWEGEN KEINEN DHCP Server darauf laufen lassen kannst.
<bekks> Stichwort: NAT auf Interface Aliases. SEHR unschön.
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, mit einem script koenntest du sie alle auf ein mal umbennen zu 001-ultimo.jpg  aber sonst weiss ich auch nicht weiter
<simon_ftw> und woher soll das script wissen welche reihenfolge ich gern hätte?
<bekks> Manuell sagen, simon_ftw.
<bekks> Geht nicht anders.
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, :-P  das hab ich nicht gesagt
<simon_ftw> na dann kann ich die bilder auch direkt manuell umbenennen
<bekks> simon_ftw: So ist es.
<Wasle> aber die internet ip bekomme ich ja auf ppp0 und auf eth# hab ich ja garkeine
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-04
<bekks> Wasle: Aber ppp0 setzt auf eth# auf.
<Wasle> is mir klar, und dhcp erfordert exklusiven zugriff?
<bekks> Wasle: Ja.
<bekks> Macht sonst auch genau gar keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon brauchst du ein passendes NAT.
<bekks> Wie ich schon zweimal sagte.
<Wasle> hast noch nen tip nach was ich suchen muss wenn ich ein interface alise, dass ich mich da mal einlesen kann
<hudo> mozilla gnash geht auch nicht als flash-ersatz
<bekks> Wasle: google halt mal.
<bekks> hudo: Natürlich nicht.
<hudo> bekks, und wie sonst youtube sehen ?
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, du könntest aber mit ffmpeg vesuchen, die reihenfolge zu einem .avi  umwandeln und dann wieder alles zu jpegs umwandeln
<bekks> hudo: mit adobe flash.
<Wasle> naja ich werd mich mal umsehen, danke für die infos
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, verstehst was ich mein?
<bekks> regenbogenfuesse: Durch die Brust des Nachbarn ins Auge?
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, ich denke das es auch mit einem .gif  gehen wuerde
<regenbogenfuesse> lol
<regenbogenfuesse> :-)
<bekks> Umständlicher kann man es kaum machen.
<regenbogenfuesse> geht doch oder
<bekks> Manuell ja.
<bekks> Automatisch nein.
<bekks> Dann kann man auch gleich den Kram manuell umbenennen.
<simon_ftw> naja, ich so umständlich wollte ich es eigentlich nicht haben
<bekks> Ich könnte den Kram auch als MPEG exportieren und brennen und dann die Frames wieder rausschneiden und skalieren und so.
<regenbogenfuesse> simon_ftw, ist ned so umstaendlich wie alles umbennen
<bekks> regenbogenfuesse: Wie kriegst du denn die richtige Reihenfolge in das AVI? Na? 
<bekks> Manuelles Auswählen und einfügen...
<regenbogenfuesse> terminal auf   und die fotos drag and drop ins terminal
<bekks> Super.
<bekks> Dann doch lieber manuell umbenennen.
<regenbogenfuesse> und was ist mit gif ?
<regenbogenfuesse> anstatt avi mit ffmpeg
<bekks> Genau so manuelles Zusammenfügen.
<bekks> Totaler Unsinn.
<regenbogenfuesse> aber wenn ich denn gif entfessele spuckt es dann was raus?
<bekks> Spielt das irgendeine Rolle?
<bekks> Nein.
<regenbogenfuesse> bekks, wuerde die immer noch so heissen wie man sie eingefuegt hat?
<bekks> Die einzelnen Layer in einem Gif haben keinen Namen...
<bekks> Du solltest schon wissen, wovon Du redest, wenn Du Dinge vorschlägst, wie unsinnig sie auch sein mögen.
<regenbogenfuesse> bekks, es war nur ne Idee, kein "Vorschlag"
<bekks> Die Idee an der Stelle kann einfach nur sein, manuell die Reihenfolge vorzugeben.
<amd-turbo> hab da was gefunden http://www.ubuntu-user.com/layout/set/print/content/view/full/1098
<noobody> hi... ich versuch über wpa_supplicant ne wlan-verbindung zu organieren... klappt aber nicht
<bekks> amd-turbo: Da Du noch kein genaues Problem geschildert hast . was sollen wir damit?
<bekks> noobody: "klappt nicht" ist KEINE Fehlermeldung.
<amd-turbo> ich wollte erfahren, ob turbocore funktioniert
<noobody> mom
<bekks> amd-turbo: Funktionieren tut es - der Rest steht in deinem Link.
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/zSqiu5Lv
<noobody> das ist aber eine ^^
<bekks> noobody: Zeile 42ff lesen bitte
<noobody> ich hab weder ne wpa_supplicant running noch eine uncleane termination
<bekks> Dann ist die config falsch.
<noobody> weil ich es bisher noch nicht zum running bekomm hab
<noobody> mom
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/wCY3MfSM
<noobody> das is meine config
<noobody> psk wußt ich, rest hab ich gescannt
<noobody> ups
<bekks> nopaste mal "ifconfig -a"
<noobody> hätte sollen mal die daten verschleiern =D
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/8cPptbdQ
<bekks> noobody: Nimm mal die eapol_version Zeile aus der config raus, und sag uns mal, wie genau du wpa_supplicant aufrufst?
<amd-turbo> also bekks da steht "If the maximum frequency (pstate 0) is shown as 3600 MHz for the 1090T, the system's performance is reduced." und bei mir wird 3200 MHZ angezeigt, was heißt es dann?
<noobody> sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
<noobody> weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen
<spacecraft> leuft bei dir noch networkmanager oder sowas?
<bekks> noobody: lass mal das -d weg und ruf das mit der o.g. Änderung der config auf.
<bekks> amd-turbo: Dass du keinen 3600MHz hast.
<noobody> nee der ist kaputt
<noobody> also irgendwie läuft er, aber macht nix mehr
<noobody> ich hau den mal runter
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/Jh67VdXh
<spacecraft> vor dem start hast du mal ein: sudo rm -f /var/run/wpa_supplicant gemacht?
<bekks> Fehler gefunden.
<noobody> nein
<bekks> Lies nochmal laut vor, welcher Pfad da angemeckert wird.
<noobody> könnt ihr doch eh nicht hören =D
<bekks> Da fehlt das "/" vor dem "var..." in der config.
<noobody> alte scheisse
<noobody> ich geh kaputt
<bekks> Steht ja da :)
<noobody> funzt
<noobody> ey ich glaubs ne
<noobody> ich hab jetzt 3 stunden rum gegooglet 
<bekks> "funktioniert" "nicht".
<noobody> so jetzt steht da Connection to .... completed... ist der jetzt verbunden?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Die WLAN Verbindung an sich ist aufgebaut.
<noobody> dh?
<noobody> an sich?
<noobody> kann ich jetzt surfen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Denn das Ding hat noch keine IP.
<noobody> unter ifconfig hab ich nämlich keine ip
<bekks> ...
<dAnjou> uuhh kino :)
<bekks> dAnjou: Leg Dich wieder hin :P
<spacecraft> dhclient wlan0
<apollo13> dAnjou: popcorn?
<bekks> Dann fliegt ihm das Routing um die Ohren, er hat zwei Default Gateways und kann immer noch nicht surfen.
<bekks> ifconfig eth0 down; dhclient wlan0
<noobody> wird das automatisch in interfaces eingetragen
<spacecraft> nein
<noobody> also das dhcclient
<noobody> ok
<bekks> Dein wpa_supplicant Aufruf wird auch nicht automatisch gesetzt.
<dAnjou> spacecraft: es reicht, wenn einer supportet
<noobody> ok, ich les mal bei wiki weiter
<noobody> aber vorher eine zigarette bei 15 grad im schatten rauchen gehen nach der ganzen aufregung
<noobody> ok, bin nun über wlan drin... danke
<Fusskrank> gn8 da drinnen
<bahamada> hi blöde frage, hab aus versehen 32bit installiert.. kann man das flink auf 64 bit umstellen?
<bahamada> oder muss man komplett neu installieren?
<Protector1981> neu installieren ;)
<bahamada> echt ?
<bahamada> boa ich kotz :D
<bahamada> sicher?
<bahamada> also kanns mir schon vorstellen
<bahamada> aber ist halt wieder dann ganz von vorne...
<rumpe1> bahamada, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks   ^^
<bahamada> naja hat ja jetzt 3 Jahre 64 bit a laufen aber hab wegen meiner ssd jetzt ma ne neuinstallation gemacht
<bahamada> und verpeilt das auf den stick fürn install die 32 bit drauf war
<bahamada> zu spät gemerkt
<rumpe1> bei separatem /home ist das doch recht flott erledigt
<tm> dann lass die doch drauf, stört doch nicht
<bahamada> hab mich doch so dran gewöhnt :P
<tm> aha - du meinst gedanklich an 64 bit? weil außer dass du das weisst, ändert das recht wenig an der software
<bahamada> also hat 64bit gar keine vorteile?
<tm> bahamada: schau dir den link von rumpe1 an, in dem link find auch tolle grafiken, da mußt dann nicht so viel lesen - die sind versändlich ;)
<tm> +t
<tm> sind*
<bahamada> ok danke euch :)
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> ich hab probleme mit meinem aldi-umts-stick ins netz zu kommen, der fragt mich x-mal nmach meiner pin bevor er irgendwann das broadband anzeigt
<PrototypeX29A> zusätzlich startet der NetworkManager nur, wenn ich den stick nicht schon beim booten drinstecken habe, sind das bekannte bugs?
<Frickelpit> PrototypeX29A: sim-karte in ein handy stecken und dann die pinabfrage deaktivieren ;)
<PrototypeX29A> Frickelpit: gute idee :)
<Fussel> trag den doch im networkmanger ein PrototypeX29A , joa, oder sorum
<PrototypeX29A> das abfrage-fenster verschwindet auch nach einer zeit, ich hab das gefühl der prozess wird gekillt und neugestartet wenn ich nicht schnell genug bin
<PrototypeX29A> ich hätte ja gern nen bugreport gemacht, aber ich bin mir nicht so recht sicher wie ich das eingrenzen kann
<jokrebel> hi
<mikaZ> hallo wer kann mir helfen Thinkpad R60 ubuntu 10.10 wlanleuchte leuchtet nicht ....
<jokrebel> leuchtet nur die LED nicht oder gehts auch nicht?
<coldjack> Hallo wenn ich transmission öffnen will bekomme ich folgenden fehler: "/home/.../config/transmission/lock" konnte nicht geöffnet werden: Input/output error was kann ich dagegen machen?
<coldjack> ok ich habe es selbst repariert
<jokrebel> kann das sein dass man in Dolphin keine Verzeichnisse anlegen kann?
<joschi> jokrebel: ja
<joschi> jokrebel: kommt auf die permissions an, wo du ein verzeichnis erstellen willst
<joschi> jokrebel: es gilt nach wie vor das gleiche berechtigungssystem wie in der shell...
<jokrebel> joschi: schon klar. Ich kann in eine bestimmtes Verzeichnis Dateien kopieren, aber finde in Dolphin keine Möglichkeit einen neuen Ordner anzulegen.
<joschi> jokrebel: rechtsklick -> create new -> folder
<jokrebel> hm - vielleicht ne eigenheit weil das Verzeichnis per ftp entfernt gemounted ist. Wenn ich das Verzeichnis lokal erstelle, kann ich es rüberschieben und dort dann die Dateien reinschieben. Nur direkt auf dem fernen Stick Ordner erstellen geht nicht.
<PrickelPit> moin zusammen, gibt es eine übersicht welche bootoptionen man ubuntu beim grub mitgeben kann? 
<PrototypeX29A> such mal nach der anleitung für grub :)
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Da steht dann leider gar nichts von Kerneloptionen die man mit Grub übergibt.
<PrickelPit> da steht nichts, ich suche die möglichen parameter die ich dem kernel mitgeben kann
<LetoThe2nd> PrickelPit: die für den kernel sind in der dokumentation desselbigen zusammengefasst.
<Frickelpit> PrickelPit: suchst du was bestimmtes?
<LetoThe2nd> PrickelPit: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt;h=cdd2a6e8a3b79ae9fabc67230a27a21927642c9b;hb=HEAD - viel spass.
<p0ny> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/2udawm6 | git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git/blob - Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<PrototypeX29A> bekks: ja in der normalen manpage nichts, aber afaik hatte ich mal ne bessere anleitung im netz gefunden
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Lies bitte was LetoThe2nd und ich schrieben.
<PrickelPit> ich hab da grad einen k(r)ampf mit der onboard radeon hd 3200, nach dem setup startet gdm und PENG reboot, sowol normal gebootet als auch im recovery mode
<PrickelPit> *sowohl
<PrickelPit> danke LetoThe2nd 
<PrickelPit> das spiel hat mir die openheulsuse auch gemacht, nur startete die den failsafe korrekt und nach fglrx setup liefs dann, ubuntu schüttelt sich da hartnäckig
<elmargol> ich möchte ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso von einem usb stick aus installieren. brauch ich da echt diesen ubuntu usb creator?
<elmargol> mit unetbootin hats nicht funktioniert
<Frickelpit> elmargol: mit dd schon probiert?
<elmargol> ja konnte er nicht booten. evt muss ich die partition noch als bootbar markieren oder so
<PrickelPit> elmargol, kannst auch das mini.iso probieren, sofern du internetverbindung hast und keine allzu exotische netzwerkkarte, die läuft einwandfrei per unetbootin auf usb-stick
<elmargol> PrickelPit, kann das ding auch lvm?
<elmargol> also mini.iso
<PrickelPit> ja
<elmargol> weil ich möchte gerne ein lvm mit verschlüsseltem /home
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: ganz im ernst, geht mit der desktop besser. gibts nen wiki-artikel dazu.
<LetoThe2nd> ,system verschlüsseln? elmargol 
<p0ny> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber system verschluesseln
<LetoThe2nd> ,system_verschlüsseln? elmargol 
<p0ny> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber system_verschluesseln
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln da isser.
<floogy> PrickelPit, Kennst Du man bootparam?
<dreamon_> Ich hab hier mit "svn checkout svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg" nach Anleitung versucht "make " durchzuführen bekomme fehlermeldung. Im ffmpeg IRC schreibt mir jemand ich soll "svn up -r therevisionyouwant" oder "svn log | less" machen um Version zu suchen. 
<dreamon_> Woher weiß svn wo es nachschauen soll?
<bekks> dreamon_: Nach dem ersten Checkout weiß es das.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ganz langsam. Ich hab das Verzeichnis gekillt nachdem der Build fehler auftrat. fange also wieder bei 0 an. 
<dreamon_> was muß ich machen damit mir svn log was vernünftiges Anzeigt?
<bekks> Auschecken.
<dreamon_> Ich check im moment eh nich.
<bekks> svn checkout svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
<dreamon_> genau das hab ich auch gemacht gehabt. Ich glaub dann lädt er doch dir sources. Aber ich soll ja eine Andere Version wählen.
<bekks> Du zerrst das Zeug es aus Trunk, da gibts nicht viele Versionen ;)
<bekks> und mit -r revision sagst du ihm, welche Version du haben willst.
<dreamon_> Er schreibt -> 25873 is the revision you want.
<bekks> Dann check die halt aus.
<Frickelpit> ist hier heute rapkonzert oder warum checken alle aus? *scnr*
<PrototypeX29A> uhhh
<dreamon_> bekks, Bitte erklärs mir noch kurz. svn checkout svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg -> das legt mir ein verzeichnis ffmpeg an .. und lädt sources runter. wenn ich nun svn up -r Version mache, was passiert dann noch zusätzlich? Legt er wieder ein verzeicnis an ffmpeg version oder wie ist das?
<bekks> svn checkout -r revision svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
<dreamon_> achso, das kommt alles in eine Zeile.. wenn ich das aber nacheinander mache.. hmpf
<RedNifre> Hi!
<RedNifre> Wie gut läuft eigentlich steam? Ich würde gerne mal super meat boy ausprobieren. hat das schon jemand getestet?
<bekks> Was ist Steam?
<dreamon_> was zum spielen.
<RedNifre> irgend so was, um spiele zu kaufen
<bekks> Hat das irgendwas mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<k1l> ,wine? RedNifre 
<p0ny> RedNifre, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon_> Hab aber gehört das es auch für Linux kommen soll
<dreamon_> oder schon ist?
<k1l> RedNifre: lesen. und die verlinkte appdb anschauen wegen spielunterstützung
<RedNifre> ich habe es selbst noch nicht benutzt, aber anscheinend kann man das spiel nur darüber kaufen
<k1l> RedNifre: und der rest ist OT
<RedNifre> ok, danke
<floogy> Weshalb findet sich in den Kernel-Paketen keine kernel-parameters.txt?
<floogy> man bootparam ist nicht so ausführlich und evtl. veraltet.
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> kann mir jemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> bestimmt
<Frickelpit> ,frag? Blindie
<p0ny> Blindie: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Blindie> mein software center spinnt
<Blindie> klicke auf installieren, er macht aber nichts
<Blindie> klicke auf abbrechen, steht abbrechen macht aber auch nichts
<Blindie> hab ich seit dem mein pc beim versuch wine zu installieren eingefroren ist
<Frickelpit> Blindie: woher weißt du, dass es nichts macht?
<Blindie> weil da schon seit 5 min abbruch steht
<Blindie> und ich immer noch nichts installieren kann
<Frickelpit> klappt die installation vom terminal oder per synaptic?
<Blindie> ja
<Blindie> aber sonst z.B. nicht, ich kann über firefox keine plugins installieren
<rumpe1> Blindie, hmm.. also lauter sachen, die in $HOME schreiben wollen...
<Blindie> ka
<Blindie> benutz ubuntu erst seit gestern^
<Blindie> ^^
<Blindie> ich denke schon
<Blindie> da steht dan immer das der keine rechte hat und weil da noch was anderes installiert wird
<Blindie> gibet nicht so ne art taskmanager für ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> nicht gerade sehr präzise
<bekks> ps -aux ist ein toller Taskmanager.
<bekks> Was auch immer der bringen soll, bei vermuteten Rechteproblemen.
<rumpe1> Blindie, hast du eine separate /home-partition anlegen lassen?
<dstaubsauger> Blindie: wenn das software center was machen soll darf im hintergrund kein synaptic laufen und auch kein kommandozeilen-paketmanager
<Blindie> ich hab wine benutzt^^
<Blindie> also standard
<bekks> Blindie: Standard für was?
<bekks> Blindie: Sprich doch bitte mal in ganzen, zusammenhängenden Sätzen - damit man Dir auch helfen kann.
<Blindie> habs einfach per wubi installiert
<Blindie> habs vertauscht
<Blindie> wine und wubi
<bekks> Aha. Wubi. Ok, dann bin ich schon wieder raus aus dem Ticket.
<Blindie> ich wollte erstma so probieren bevor ich windows ganz webmache
<Frickelpit> Blindie: wubi ist zum reinschauen gedacht und selbst dafür zu schlecht mMn, eine richtige installation bringt weniger ärger
<bekks> Man kann Ubuntu auch _parallel_ zu Windows betreiben-.
<bekks> Ohne Wubi.
<Blindie> ja schon
<Blindie> ich will nur nicht meine festplatten formatieren
<Frickelpit> Blindie: dann mach backups
<Frickelpit> da gibts dann kein risiko
<Blindie> 600gb, da kann man nicht so leicht nen backup erstellen
<Frickelpit> warum nicht?
<Blindie> wo drauf soll ich die speichern?
<bekks> Auf 600GB Backup Platz.
<Frickelpit> frag mal bekks, der hat solche mengen auf 'nem Stick :P
<Blindie> 100dvds
<bekks> Externe Platte, fertog.
<bekks> *fertig
<Blindie> hab keine
<bekks> Kauf eine.
<Frickelpit> Blindie: es gibt hdds mit mehr als 600gb speicher
<Blindie> hab nur 2 hdds
<Blindie> und für noch eine kein geld
<bekks> Dann lass solche Experimente einfach sein :)
<PBeck> hi
<Blindie> hab mir grad ne externe geliehen
<Blindie> bis später muss wieder in windows
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<matthias2> Hallo, wie kann ich denn nachschauen, in welchem /dev/ mein GPS Tracker gemountet ist?
<rumpe1> matthias2, mount
<matthias2> rumpe1, kannst du mir vielleicht noch einen tip geben wie ich herauslesen kann was mein GPS Tracker ist? Ist per USB angeschlossen.
<bekks> lsusb
<Blindie> so
<Blindie> in 4 h ist der backup vertig
<Blindie> das
<bekks> Dann können das keine 600GB sein :)
<Blindie> joa
<Blindie> hab einiges rausgeworfen
<Blindie> z.B. alte filme die ich geript hab usw.
<bekks> Too much useless information.
<Blindie> ich frag mich nur grad ob ich das normale ubuntu oder ultimate edition nehmen soll
<Blindie> oder kubuntu
<bekks> Ultimate Edition?
<Blindie> http://ultimateedition.info/
<apollo13> ultimate edition kannst kübeln
<bekks> Die gibts nur bei Windows. Und KDE kannst du immer installieren, wenn Dir danach ist.
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> dan eben 10.10 standard
<Frickelpit> Blindie: mit solchen komischen derivaten wirst du hier keine hilfe bekommen in zukunft
<bekks> Blindie: Versuch uns mal zu erklären, was genau "Ultimate Edition" auch nur ansatzweise mit Ubuntu zu tun haben soll.
<Frickelpit> bekks: es ist so ein superduperubuntu mit jedemenge quark vorinstalliert
<Blindie> es basiert auf ubuntu 10.10
<apollo13> na und?
<bekks> Blindie: Es ist kein Ubuntu. Punkt Aus Ende.
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> dan nicht^^
<Blindie> bin ja neu hir XD
<Blindie> selber installieren, da lernt man sowieso mehr und man hat das was man will^^
<dreamon_> bekks, Wenn ich mit der Bash nach einer Datei suche. z.b. ffmpeg und ich will nur die Ausführbare davon sehen. und nicht mit locate ffmpeg 100e Dateien druchsuchen. Wie geht das am Einfachsten.. von der Bash aus?
<dAnjou> solange in /etc/issue ubuntu drin steht, wird man hier doch wohl support bekommen
<apollo13> dAnjou: nein
<Frickelpit> nein, denn es ist kein offizielles derivat
<bekks> dreamon_: find . -name ffmpeg
<dAnjou> das gibt auch nich die ausführbaren aus
<apollo13> die einzige ausnahme ist hier ne etc issue mit "Arch Linux"
<dAnjou> *+nur
<Blindie> wasn das
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<p0ny> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> das ist es
<dreamon_> bekks, Wo sucht er? von root aus aufwärts?
<bekks> dreamon_: "."
<dreamon_> bekks, Also aktulles Verzeichnis?
<bekks> Und "aufwärts" kann man aus / eh nicht suchen, sondern nur abwärts.
<bekks> dreamon_: "." ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis, ja.
<dAnjou> dreamon_: `find / -name ffmpeg -ls | grep "^-rwx"` würd ich sagen
<dreamon_> bekks, Ich weiß ja nicht wo es ist.. er muß schon alles durchwühlen.. also /
<bekks> dreamon_: "which ffmpeg"
<jokrebel> cu
<dreamon_> bekks, Oh das ging ja einfach.
<bekks> :P
<dreamon_> Merci!
<dAnjou> achso -.-
<bekks> Umständlicher als mit dem find da oben hab ich das auch noch nicht gesehen :D
<apollo13> lol
<dAnjou> dachte, er hats sonstwohin kompiliert oder sowas
<bekks> Sonstwohin kompilieren geht gar nicht. :P 
<dAnjou> ach, das weißt du doch nich, was $DAU so hinbekommt
<Guschtel> dAnjou: find kennt btw. -perm
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Danke für dein Vertrauen.
<dreamon_> Es war im /usr/local/bin/ gewesen. 
<bekks> Dort war der erste Treffer...
<dreamon_> bekks, ne der einzige treffer bei which. -> nimmst du eigentlich eine spezielle Bash?
<bekks> Es gibt ja nur eine Bash. "which" zeigt immer nur den ersten Fundort an.
<dAnjou> dreamon_: 1. ich habe dich nicht als DAU bezeichnet 2. man which
<dAnjou> Guschtel: und wie ich grad gesehen hab -executable :P
<dAnjou> find is einfach ma goil
<bekks> Ja, man kann es für ls und grep mißbrauchen ;)
<micha_> hallo, ich komme leider mit dem VLC Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC in Bezug auf die WEB steuerung nicht weiter. ich gehe in die Einstellungen des VLC: VLC unter Extras -> Einstellungen -> alle Einstellungen anzeigen -> Interface -> Hauptinterface hier klicke ich http-Fernbedienungsinterface ein, leider bringt das gar nichts. weiss jemand, was ich falsch mache?
<bekks> "Bringt nicht" - soll uns was genau sagen?
<Eee-PCde|Steven> Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe mit meinem Networking. Seitdem ich heute das automatische Update auf Ubuntu 10.04 mit neuestem verfügbaren Kernel installiert habe und neustartete erscheint nur noch "netzwerk deaktiviert" über script kann ich das netzwerk auch nicht mehr starten. hardware ist eingeschaltet und wird per ifconfig wlan0 gefunden.
<micha_> hi, habe den Fehler schon gefunden
<micha_> werde das wiki mal verbessern
<Eee-PCde|Steven> niemand?
<Guest23296> wenn ich in grub ubuntu auswähle und e drücke für die bootparameter, steht da "insmod ext2", ich benutze aber ext4, wie kommt das?
<Frickelpit> wird deine partition im system als ext4 angezeigt?
<Guest23296> ja
<Frickelpit> also
<Frickelpit> who cares? ;)
<Guest23296> es wundert mich nur :D
<Frickelpit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460756 erster treffer bei google
<micha_> Hallo! folgendes Problem: ich kann unter http://127.0.0.1:8080/ von meinem PC den VLC ansteuern, der auf dem gleichen rechner ist. allerdings kann ich von meinem netbook über das WLan den VLC nicht über diese Adresse erreichen, obwohl ich in der Datei /usr/share/vlc/http/.hosts folgende Zeile unter "# private addresses" mit Root-Rechten hinzugefügt habe: 127.0.0.0/24  
<micha_> was mache ich falsch?
<apollo13> 127.0.0.1 ist immer der gleiche pc
<bekks> 127.0.0.0/24 ist immer der LOKALE Rechner.
<bekks> NIEMALS ein ANDERER Rechner im Netzwerk.
<apollo13> oO, warum wird bekks so laut
<micha_> ah, ok, und wenn ich es jetzt allen Rechnern aus dem lokalen Netzwerk es ermöglichen möchte, wie würde die adresse aussehen?
<bekks> Weil ich zu _faul_: war, Unterstriche zu benutzen.
<apollo13> kommt auf dein netz drauf an
<micha_> hm, wie meinst du das?
<apollo13> hier wärs wohl 10.0.0.0 ;)
<bekks> micha_: So wie er das sagte.
<dAnjou> micha_: sowas wie 192.168.0.0/24
<apollo13> oder 10.0.0.0/8 *rennt*
<micha_> ok, wie bekomme ich meine netzadresse raus?
<bekks> sudo ifconfig angucken.
<KojiroAK> bekks: Wozu das sudo?
<dAnjou> micha_: du schmock, das steht alles im wiki
<dAnjou> sry
<bekks> KojiroAK: Führ es mal ohne sudo aus.
<micha_> ja, nach dem wiki bin ich vorgegangen, hat aber leider nicht geklappt
<apollo13> bekks: works fine…
<dAnjou> same here
<bekks> "hat nicht geklappt" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<dAnjou> micha_: `ifconfig` nopasten
<micha_> ok, wenn ich wir im Wiki 192.168.2.0/24 in der Datei /usr/share/vlc/http/.hosts eintrage klappt es leider nicht
<dAnjou> micha_: `ifconfig` nopasten
<micha_> ok, tschuldigung
<soc> hi
<dAnjou> zzZ zzZ
<soc> was für ein programm brauche ich denn um auf einen rechner zuzugreifen, der über "Einstellungen" -> "Entfernter Bildschirm" freigegeben worde?
<apollo13> oh cool, ctrl + links/rechts häuft eine path component weiter in der ff location bar
<apollo13> soc: vinagre
<dAnjou> soc: einen vnc-server
<soc> ok, danke
<apollo13> dAnjou: zum zugreifen? ähhhhhm nein…
<dAnjou> oh, verlesen
<dAnjou> soc: einen vnc-client :P
<dAnjou> naja, je nachdem was er meinte
<apollo13> dAnjou: das ist in dem fall eher eindeutig ;)
<dAnjou> soc: willst du einen entfernten rechner steuern oder deinen rechner steuern lassen?
<apollo13> …
<soc> steuern
<soc> also ersteres
<dAnjou> siehe apollo13 
<dAnjou> micha_: hier kannste die ausgabe reintun http://paste.pocoo.org/
<dAnjou> oder was genau dauert da jetz so lange?
<micha_> ok, ich versuche es noch mal mit einem neuen Anlauf: wenn ich in VLC in die Einstellung gehe, was muss ich dort in der Maske >Interface>hauptinterface>http eintragen? bei Hostadresse? bei Quellverzeichnis? 
<KojiroAK> soc: "Betrachter für entfernte Bildschirme" heisst das im Menu.
<dAnjou> micha_: *grunz*
<dAnjou> micha_: das wollte ich dir sagen, aber du tust ja nich, was wir möchten
<KojiroAK> micha_: Das kann dir niemand sagen, bevor du ifconfig gepastet hast.
<micha_> grunz?
<micha_> ah
<dAnjou> das war ein ausdruck von ernüchterung
<thopiekar> hi.. ich habe eine dvbs2-usb box, technotrend S2-3650 CI, welche auch einen eingebauten IR Empfänger für die Fernbedienung hat..
<Guest80544> Hi, ich hätte ein wirklich großes Problem, kann mir wer kurz helfen?
<apollo13> Guest80544: metafrage
<micha_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300236/
<bekks> ,wf? Guest80544 
<p0ny> Guest80544: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<thopiekar> eingehangen wird die ohne lirc via X als virtuelles Keyboard
<Guest80544> und zwar habe ich bei meinem ubuntu system den papierkorb gelöscht, wobei es allerdings abgestürzt ist und nach einem re-boot war mein komplettes system zurückgesetzt und dazu sind ALLE meine Daten verschwunden
<apollo13> nen 178er netz, interessant ^^
<dAnjou> micha_: 192.168.178.0/24
<thopiekar> evtest zeigt alle signale an, aber ich kann diese nicht auf Xbmc anwenden..
<bekks> apollo13: Fritzbox.
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> warum sonst würde man sowas langes nehmen^^
<thopiekar> außerdem zeigt xev die fehlenden signal auch nicht an..
<thopiekar> was kann ich da machen?
<bekks> Guest80544: Was genau ist passiert? Hast Du den Rechner per Hand ausgemacht?
<KojiroAK> micha_: Ist der Rechner von dem aus du VLC steuern willst am gleichen Router angeschlossen wie der Rechner von dem aus du steuern willst? Dann "192.168.178.23/24"
<Guest80544> jap musste ihn per hand ausmachen, er hat beim löschen nicht weiter gemacht und ist dann komplett eingefroren
<dAnjou> KojiroAK: du bist ja schnell :P
<micha_> ja, es läuft alles über meine Fritzbox
<apollo13> KojiroAK: hinten bitte ne null…
<apollo13> sowas schaut hässlich aus
<bekks> Guest80544: Dann hast du das Dateisystem damit ernsthaft beschädigt. Hast Du ein Backup?
<dAnjou> micha_: schonmal die tooltips für die felder durchgelesen?
<micha_> ja, aber nicht wirklich verstanden
<Guest80544> warte wenn ich es mir recht überlege waren die daten schon vorher weg, ich hab mich schon gewundert warum alle verknüpfungen auf meinem desktop verschwunden sind und nachher hat er sich dann erst beim download aufgehängt
<bekks> Guest80544: Na dann.
<Guest80544> der hat beim löschen vom papierkorb erst gar nicht angefangen und ich habs weggeklickt und mich weiter mit firefox beschäftigt
<bekks> Guest80544: Beantworte doch mal die Frage nach dem Backup.
<Guest80544> ne hab ich leider nicht:(
<bekks> Dann waren die Daten auch nicht wichtig.
<Guest80544> naja, doch irgendwie.
<bekks> Wären sie wichtig gewesen, hättest du ein Backup.
<Guest80544> mach ich nur immer nach einem schulhalbjahr. meine kompletten daten aus diesem jahr sind weg.
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<micha_> also unter 192.168.178.23:8080 passiert jetzt was, aber leider wird angezeigt (am netbook), dass der Zugriff (403 Forbidden) nicht erlaubt ist
<Guest80544> gibt es ein vorinstalliertes programm um den pc auf ein bestimmtes datum zurückzusetzen? 
<bekks> Guest80544: "date".
<bekks> Damit stellt man das Datum und die Uhrzeit um.
<bekks> Wenn Du kein Backup gemacht hast, sind die Daten weg. Für immer.
<Guest80544> kennt wer ein gutes programm um gelöschte daten wiederherzustellen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Guest80544> sagst Du es mir auch?
<bekks> Wenn du uns sagst, welches Dateisystem du verwendest.
<Guest80544> standart dateisystem für ubuntu
<bekks> "Standard". Und welches ist das? Da wir nicht mal wissen welches Ubuntu du hast...
<Guest80544> neuste version 
<bekks> Nenn mir das Dateisystem.
<apollo13> 11.04? oO
<bekks> Und nenn mir die Ubuntu Version.
<PrototypeX29A> gib mal 'mount' ein und suchh die zeile die da sagt XXX on / type YYY 
<PrototypeX29A> das YYY sollte dann dein root-dateisystem sein
<Guest80544> werd ich gleich machen, erstmal danke aber ubuntu hat sich schon wieder eingefroren und ich kann noch nicht einmal den terminal öffnen muss rebooten
<bekks> Je öfter du rebootest um so weniger Daten kannst Du wiederherstellen.
<marius_> hi, kennt jemand ein Wiederherstellungstool für gelöschte Daten auf einem /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro) ubuntu system?
<PrototypeX29A> also nicht das neuste :)
<bekks> ext3? Mit VIEL VIEL Glück findet "photorec" was.
<bekks> Wenn nicht, findet nur noch "Kroll OnTrack" in Frankfurt was.
<apollo13> das kann er sich eher nicht leisten
<bekks> Dann sind die Daten ebenfalls nicht wichtig.
<marius_> sonst kein anderes programm?
<PrototypeX29A> verdient man gut als datenretter?
<apollo13> PrototypeX29A: Kroll schon, aber die können etwas mehr^^
<PrototypeX29A> apollo13: nämlich?
<bekks> marius_: Spielt das IRGENDEINE Rolle, ob es da noch andere Programme gibt?
<marius_> vielleicht gibt es ja auch welche die mit wenig glück auf was finden 
<apollo13> PrototypeX29A: die sichern dir wahrscheinlich noch daten wenn die platte selbst physikalisch kaputt ist
<bekks> marius_: Nein.
<bekks> marius_: Und ohne Ahnung, was man da tut, findet man noch weniger.
<marius_> hab ein bisschen ahnung;)
<apollo13> ähm nein
<apollo13> dann müsstest du hier nicht fragen
<xperia> hallo allerseits. ich habe wohl einige module gelöscht und jetzt spint apt-get ein bischen
<xperia> bekomme stetts diese fehler meldung hier zurück
<xperia> http://paste-bin.com/view/73e5c223
<xperia> wie kann ich apt-get wieder funktionstüchtig machen ?
<bekks> marius_: Offensichtlich genau gar keine.
<bekks> marius_: Das sagen mir schon deine Fragen zu dem Thema.
<xperia> ich hätte womöglich dies besser mit apt-get selbst gemacht anstatt von hand das selbst zu tun
<dAnjou> micha_: versuch mal in der /etc/vlc/http/.hosts in der zeile wo "#192.168.0.0/16" steht, die # wegzunehmen
<apollo13> xperia: neuinstallieren -- da wir nicht wissen was du sonst nocht alles kaputt gemacht hast
<apollo13> wenn du weißt was du getan, das dpkg purge script anpassen, damit es den error überspringt
<Blindie> noch 40 minuten^^
<apollo13> wenn du weißt was du getan hast und ne ahnung von apt/dpkt hast, das …*
<micha_> ja, habe ich schon probiert, bringt aber leider nichts
<apollo13> horcht vlc überhaupt auf den richtigen interfaces
<dAnjou> apollo13: das sollte es ja dann tun
<xperia> apollo13: also ich habe den ubucleaner script benutzt um das System von unbenutzte kernel versionen zu reinigen. jetzt meckert dpkg er kann die dateien nicht mehr finden 
<apollo13> dAnjou: hätte … könnte … sollte, alles so komische wörter
<apollo13> xperia: du verwendest nen script von dem du nicht weißt was es tut? fail
<xperia> es hat einfach die module gelöscht was ja auch richtig war aber mir scheints der packet manager denkt diese module sind noch installiert
<apollo13> ja wie gesagt: fail
<apollo13> zuerst denken dann erst skripte ausführen
<jokrebel> re
<xperia> darum bricht er ja den ganzen vorgang mit der fehler meldung
<dAnjou> micha_: sicher, dass du die datei auch geändert hast? mit root-rechten und so?
<xperia> #Entferne linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-server ...
<xperia> #FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.24-19-server': No such file or directory
<apollo13> xperia: wir können lesen…
<bekks> xperia: Was könnte "no such file" wohl heissen?
<apollo13> wart mal, wie wärs mit deutschen language packs? *rennt*
<xperia> gelöscht :-)
<bekks> xperia: Nein.
<bekks> xperia: Übersetze "no such file".
<xperia> was denn sonst
<bekks> Übersetze es.
<xperia> keine solche datei
<bekks> Wow.
<apollo13> +1
<xperia> und das hilft mir garnicht
<apollo13> na und?
<xperia> mein system ist total blockiert
<apollo13> die antwort für dich bleibt: neu installieren
<micha_> absolut sicher
<KojiroAK> micha_: Dann probier doch mal 192.168.178.23/24 
<xperia> wieseo denn das etwa den ganzen server neee
<apollo13> oder verstehen was das bescheuerte skript tut und selber beheben…
<bekks> xperia: Ja, den ganzen Server.
<micha_> nach .hosts schreiben?
<apollo13> xperia: ich würde nicht neu installieren -- aber du hast offensichtlich keine ahnung was du tust, drum hast du keine option
<KojiroAK> micha_: Jep.
<xperia> ahhh komm diese module sind doch stein alt und mindestens 4 jahre alt
<apollo13> das sind keine module
<xperia> der paket manager begreift es irrgend wie nicht
<apollo13> das sind pakete
<apollo13> und nein, der paket manager begreift es schon
<apollo13> es liegt am user davor
<bekks> xperia: Und wieso löscht du sie dann per Hand?
<bekks> Das liegt NICHT am Paketmanager :P
<xperia> weil ich specher wollte
<xperia> speicher
<bekks> Selbst schuld.
<apollo13> okay, back to topic: du willst neu installieren
<micha_> und welche adresse tippe ich ins netbook?
<KojiroAK> micha_: Die selbe.
<xperia> neee werde ich nicht sorry ist mir zuviel :-)
<micha_> ok
<xperia> will andere lösung
<KojiroAK> micha_: /24 solltest aber weglassen können.
<apollo13> xperia: dann lies was das scheiß skript tut und pass die dpkg datenbank an
<bekks> xperia: Es gibt keine andere Lösung für Dich.
<apollo13> aber ich wette du schaffst es auch das zu verbocken
<KojiroAK> micha_: Dafür :8080 dahinter.
<Fuchs> apollo13: lieb bleiben. 
<micha_> ja, wenn ich das so mache bekomme ich die meldung auf dem Netbook 403 Forbidden
<apollo13> Fuchs: bin ich (noch)
<micha_> also, der VLC wird scheinbar gefunden, ich bekomme aber keinen Zugriff
<bekks> micha_: Dann pass die Rechte im VLC an.
<dAnjou> micha_: könnte daran liegen, dass im quellverzeichnis keine musik liegt
<micha_> dazu habe ich im Wiki leider nichts gelesen
<bekks> micha_: Das hat mit dem Wiki auch nichts zu tun.
<apollo13> liegt wohl eher daran, dass die erlaubten rechner/subnetze noch immer falsch sind
<dAnjou> apollo13: er sieht n 403
<dAnjou> d.h. der server läuft
<bekks> dAnjou: Ja und?
<apollo13> dAnjou: ja und?
<dAnjou> ich konnte das reproduzieren
<apollo13> bekks: …
<micha_> hm, ich weiss jetzt wirklich nicht mehr weiter
<bekks> dAnjou: Aber der _client_ darf nicht drauf _zugreifen_ ... 403 halt.
<dAnjou> das liegt nich unbedingt an den netzen
<bekks> Entweder an den Netzen oder den Berechtigungen im VLC Zeug.
<dAnjou> is doch dem server überlassen, wann er n 403 raushaut
<apollo13> natürlich nicht zu 100% aber zu 99%
<apollo13> dAnjou: ja eben, und dafür zieht vlc die /usr/sha…hosts her
<micha_> "<dAnjou> micha_: könnte daran liegen, dass im quellverzeichnis keine musik liegt" - ich will den VLC doch über das netz steuern
<dAnjou> micha_: starte mal den vlc über konsole wie folgt: vlc -I http --http-host 192.168.178.23:8080
<dAnjou> und nopaste die ausgabe
<micha_> auf dem netbook oder hier am pc?
<dAnjou> micha_: alle anderen vlc schließen
<dAnjou> micha_: auf dem, der der server sein soll
<micha_> ups: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300256/
<apollo13> nimm zum testen nen anderes port und bind auf 0.0.0.0
<micha_> was mich wundert: ich habe jetzt immer im Panel das VLC Hütchen
<apollo13> weil dort wohl schon nen vlc rennt
<dAnjou> micha_: du sollst alle anderen vlc restlos schließen
<dAnjou> nich nur ins panel minimieren
<dAnjou> danach dasselbe spiel nochmal
<xperia> apollo13: brauchte den server nicht neu zu installieren wie du sagtest. es reichte vollkomen aus nur eine leere datei mittels touch zu erstellen damit sie entfernt wurde. nun funktioniert wieder alles bestens
<Blindie> 15 minuten
<Ahora> ich weiss net ob hier das richtig ist aber, kann man den kauf von softwer (dvd Player) über softare center irgendwie mit peypal machen? o.O
<micha_> ich habe schon 30 mal auf das VLC symbol geklickt und auf beenden gedrückt :-(
<apollo13> xperia: ich weiß, ich sagte ja ich würde nicht neu installieren
<xperia> problem war wie schon gesagt die manuele entfernung von hand diverser dateie welche jedoch dpkg davon ausging das sie noch vorhanden sind
<dAnjou> micha_: `killall vlc`
<apollo13> Ahora: und für was genau willst du einen dvd player kaufen?
<apollo13> xperia: ich weiß
<Ahora> damit ich ne dvd abspielen kann -.,-
<apollo13> die frage ist nur wie viel du noch gelöscht hast…
<bekks> xperia: Und du hast jetzt alle Pakete wieder repariert?
<apollo13> Ahora: das geht ohne zahlen auch (legal)
<Ahora> also die hat nen kopierschutz
<micha_> ok, jetzt passiert folgendes:
<Ahora> meinst du mit libcss2
<micha_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300259/
<kempo> hallo 
<apollo13> Ahora: ja
<Ahora> hab ich schon abaer der kann sie trozdem net lesen =/
<Ahora> und soweit ich rescherschiert habe hilft das angeblich net gegen kopierschutz oder so
<dAnjou> micha_: jetz sag mir nur, ob `sudo netstat -tulpen | grep vlc` eine ausgabe bringt
<xperia> bekks: ich werde nun den distupgrade duchföhren und dann werde ich mal sehen :-) jedenfalls apt-get funktioniert bestens wieder und der upgrade prozesse dürfte nun ohne probleme durchlaufen
<kempo> folgende problemstellung: ich hab mehrere artikel, und möchte die 5 am häufigsten wörter herausfiltern, gibs für sowas nen script? ich hoffe die frage ist hier okay (offtopic)
<bekks> Denkst Du.
<micha_> ja: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300260/
<xperia> ja ich sag dir beschied in ca. 3 stunden ob mein denken  richtig war :-)
<apollo13> kempo: nein ist sie nicht
<apollo13> xperia: selbst wenn das distupgrade durch geht weiß du nicht ob alles passt
<dAnjou> micha_: und kriegste immer noch n 403?
<kempo> apollo13: ja freut mich dann soweit :)
<micha_> ich kann jetzt über mein netbook auch drauf zugreifen - allerdings sehe ich nirgendwo die VLC Maske, um den Film zu sehen !
<dAnjou> micha_: du siehst ein vlc interface?
<apollo13> kempo: passt, wollte ich nur gesagt haben, dass du keine antwort erwartest und umsonst wartest…
<micha_> ja
<dAnjou> micha_: puuh, das geht schonmal
<dAnjou> micha_: ich glaub aber nich, dass der filme kann
<micha_> ja, find ich auch ganz gut
<dAnjou> das ist, wie gesagt, nur eine fernbedienung
<dAnjou> der streamt nich
<micha_> vlc ist doch vor allem dazu da, um filme zu sehen
<micha_> ja, und ich möchte damit ja auch den VLC auf meinem PC steuern
<naba> hallo, hab mich aus meinem home-dir ausgesperrt - ist mit ecryptfs während der installation verschlüsselt worden. kann über live-cd u. chroot rein, aber mein /home nicht mounten, fehler: "keyctl_search: Required key not available/Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'" - lucid 64
<dAnjou> micha_: um mal die situation zu klären: wo willst du den film sehen? wo läuft der server? wo bedienst du das web-interface?
<KojiroAK> micha_: Nö, vlc ist dazu Medien die in einem Netzwerk gestreamt werden abzuspielen. Ob das jetzt Musik oder Filme sind ist zweitrangig.
<dAnjou> KojiroAK: o.O
<micha_> auf meinem PC ist der Server, da sind die Filme, da ist der Beamer angeschlossen. Von meinem netbook möchte ich vom sofo aus den film anhalten können, lauter, leiser usw.
<dAnjou> micha_: dann musst du dich bisl durchs interface wurschteln
<dAnjou> die haben hover-menüs, die buttons
<dAnjou> micha_: hover mal über die lupe
<dAnjou> da sollte dann sowas wie my videos auftauchen
<micha_> also ich habe s mir so gedacht: ich starten auf dem pc einen Film und mach dann laut und leise über das netbook. wenn ich aber vlc am pc starte, kann ich nicht vom netbook drauf zugreifen
<micha_> die lupe bringt leider nichts
<dAnjou> micha_: was hastn in der liste stehen?
<dAnjou> die die luoe anzeigt
<dAnjou> *lupe
<dAnjou> steht da sowas wie my music?
<micha_> my videos, my musik, my pictures, ...video capture
<dAnjou> micha_: dann schließ mal wieder alle vlc und starte wie folgt: `vlc -I http --http-host 192.168.178.23:8080 --http-src Pfad/zu/den/Videos/`
<micha_> habe gerade folgendes gemacht: geschlossen. ganz normal einen Film per VLC gestartet UND: ich kann jetrzt drauf zugreifen, sowohl über das netbook als auch über mein altes handy!!!
<micha_> ich frag mich nur, wie wir das gemacht haben?!
<naba> kann mir jemand helfen?
<dAnjou> micha_: tjo, das weiß ich jetz auch nich
<micha_> ok, noch eine zweite Frage: weisst Du, ob es auch möglich ist rythembox über das WLan zu steuern?
<bekks> ssh benutzen.
<micha_> Rhthembox
<Frickelpit> immer noch falsch^^
<micha_> grrr Rhythembox
<dAnjou> micha_: immer noch
<dAnjou> egal, es gibt web-interface-plugins für rhythmbox, aber ich möchte nicht helfen, die in gang zu setzen ;)
<micha_> Rhythmbox!
<Frickelpit> *applaus*
<micha_> ok, davon sollte man also die finger lassen
<dAnjou> micha_: besonders, wenn man nich frickeln will/kann
<dAnjou> du kannst aber, wie bekks sagte, per ssh draufgehen. rhythmbox hat nämlich ein rhythmbox-client, mit dem du von konsole aus das laufende rhythmbox steuern kannst
<dAnjou> is aber nich sonderlich bequem
<bekks> ssh -CX und schon hat man auch die GUI auf dem anderen Rechner.
<dAnjou> damn, das is mir total entfallen
<dAnjou> naja, ich bevorzuge das konsolenprogramm cmus
<micha_> naja, ssh bräuchte ich nicht wirklich, da ich es ja nur in meiner Wohnung über die Fritzbox steuern würde
<dAnjou> micha_: und?
<micha_> eigendlich will ich wieder nur laut und leise und "nächster song" steuern
<micha_> allerdings wäre es natürlich auch cool, wenn man eine songliste auf das display des handys oder auf das netbook zaubern könnte
<dAnjou> micha_: was sagste dazu? http://wiki.remuco.googlecode.com/hg/images/screenshots/SE-K850-082-1.jpg
<dAnjou> http://code.google.com/p/remuco/
<micha_> ja, genau so!
<dAnjou> dabei  helf ich dir aber auch nich
<dAnjou> zumal das über bluetooth läuft
<micha_> ah, fuck bluetooth hat auch zu wenig reichweite
<apollo13> uhm
<apollo13> das rennt über wlan genauso
<dAnjou> oh, wlan geht auch
<dAnjou> aber wie gesagt, das musst allein hinkriegen :P
<dAnjou> denk ich mal
<micha_> ok, remuco sah gut aus
<dAnjou> oder jemand anders hier hilft
<apollo13> remuco ist btw cool :)
<apollo13> rennt hier wunderbar
<micha_> gibt ja n wiki !
<micha_> ok, ich muss mal kurz den rechner neu starten. Danke noch mal!
<kempo> hehe nice
<apollo13> Fuchs: ^
<Painmaker> Hallo, mein Lautstärkeregler oben in der Leiste ist verschwunden, wie kann man den dort wieder anbringen?
<duffduffduff> hallo,(ubuntu10.04) wie fügt man ich grub2 einen boot-eintrag hinzu, um ubuntu ohne x-server zu starten, daher: um nur im terminal zu arbeiten 
<Painmaker> brb
<srtu> @Painmaker rechte maustaste auf das panel, und dann ists glaub ich benachrichtungsanzeige
<Painmaker> Hallo, bin wieder da.
<Painmaker> Abgesehen vom Lautstärkeregler oben im Panel, wenn ich die Visuellen Effekte auf "Normal" stelle dann funktioniert ooo nicht mehr. Das heißt es geht noch an aber die Menüs sind zum Teil schwarz oder komplett verzerrt.
<apollo13> im ccsm ist afaik nen "fix ooo.org bugs" hacken
<Painmaker> Mist, ich hab im Terminal compiz reingeschrieben und danach das Terminal beendet.
<apollo13> und?
<Fuchs> & disown hilft 
<Fuchs> so als Geheimtipp 
<Painmaker> danach ging nichts mehr
<Painmaker> Ich installier jetzt compizconfig-settings-manager
<dAnjou> Painmaker: alt+F2 -> `compiz --replace`
<Painmaker> mal sehen ob man damit die einstellung verändern kann
<Frickelpit> kann man
<Frickelpit> bis zum wahnsinn
<dAnjou> wollt grad sagen :P
<Painmaker> Es wird installiert ...
<Painmaker> Wo kann man jetzt "fix ooo.org bugs" einstellen?
<bekks> Was soll das denn sein?
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich unter würgarounds
<Painmaker> Haha, da ist es!
<Painmaker> Das hat funktioniert, prima!
<dAnjou> o.O
<Painmaker> Vielen Dank, ich muss jetzt wieder kurz neustarten sonst bewegen sich die Fenster viel zu langsam.
<apollo13> oO
<Frickelpit> wtf?
<apollo13> Frickelpit: dass es geht oder der neustart?
<Frickelpit> apollo13: neustart, wegen langsamen fenstern
<Painmaker> Naja, es hat doch nicht geklappt.
<Painmaker> Wäre wohl auch zu schön um wahr zu sein. Es hat nur so gut ausgesehen weil wahrscheinlich die Visualisierung noch nicht aktiv war.
<Painmaker> Ich lade schnell ein Bild davon hoch.
<apollo13> einfache lösung: dreh den blödsinn ab
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination wo man den Gnome Desktop neu startet.. hab vorhin rumgetippt und plötzlich mußt ich mich neu einlogg.. alle apps mußte ich neu starten
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn man den neustartet muss man die Apps neu starten...
<Painmaker> apollo13, ja so lief es bis jetzt sehr gut
<apollo13> dreamon: je nach system sysreq+k oder ctrl+alt+entf
<apollo13> ups
<apollo13> backspace statt entfernen am ende
<dreamon> apollo13, Ne.. war was mit alt und D und nochwas.. willst nicht mehr testen..
<Blindie> so, ubuntu wird installiert
<Blindie> was bedeutet eig "holen der daten"?
<apollo13> gegenteil von verschicken?
<Frickelpit> das er was runter lädt
<Blindie> ok deswegen ging das nicht^
<Blindie> hab keine direckte verbindung
<micha_> hallo!
<Blindie> naja, fertig
<bekks> "direkte".
<micha_> ich versuche gerade über remuco im eigenem netz via fritzbox von meinem nokia auf meinen ubuntu pc zuzugreifen. dafür muss ein port geöffnet sein. frage1: welcher port ist geöffnet? wenn keiner geöffnet ist, wie könnte ich einen öffnen?
<bekks> micha_: Wissen wir beides nicht.
<bekks> micha_: Was ist "remuco"?
<apollo13> gar keiner, ubuntu hat per default keine firewall aktiv
<micha_> wie könnte ich es herausfinden?
<apollo13> man netstat
<Painmaker> doch, ubuntu hat eine firewall
<Painmaker> hab ich letztens erst gelesen
<apollo13> Painmaker: lies was ich sagte
<apollo13> s/sagte/schrieb
<Fuchs> micha_: netstat -taunp 
<micha_> ein javaprogramm mit dem ich u.a. vlc ferbedienen kann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remuco
<Fuchs> micha_: und ein Port alleine bringt Dir herzlich wenig
<Fuchs> da sollte schon ein Programm drauf horchen
<Fuchs> und das sollte sich auch drum kuemmern 
<Painmaker> ahja, ok
<Painmaker> vielleicht musst du in der fritzbox den port freigeben
<micha_> ah, ok
<Painmaker> naja, jedenfalls hier ist ein bild von dem fehler bei ooo http://tinyurl.com/2ecvlhz
<apollo13> ähm wtf?
<p0ny> Painmaker's tiny url: http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1276/fehlerl.png
<bekks> Was ist "remuco"?
<apollo13> port bei der fritzbox freigeben? wer kommt den auf sowas…
<bekks> Und was treibt Ihr da mit der Fritzbox?
<apollo13> bekks: man google
<apollo13> bekks: das frag ich mich allerdings auch
<Painmaker> Sieht ziemlich zerstört aus, nicht?
<Frickelpit> kaum
<apollo13> Painmaker: wie gesagt, schalt compiz ab
<Painmaker> Ja, das ist im Moment auch die einzige Lösung die ich kenne.
<Painmaker> Zurück zum eigentlichen Problem, wie kann ich jetzt den Lautstärkeregler wieder ins Panel integrieren?
<rumpe1> Painmaker, rechsklick->hinzufügen
<Painmaker> Unter "Zum Panel hinzufügen" ist dafür leider keine Eintrag vorhanden.
<rumpe1> ups... jetzt hab ich das selbe problem, weil dummerweise gelöscht ^^
<Frickelpit> Painmaker: fehlt nur der lautsprecher oder auch der briefumschlag?
<rumpe1> fehlt echt :/
<apollo13> lol
<rumpe1>  wie kann ich jetzt den Lautstärkeregler wieder ins Panel integrieren?
<apollo13> epic
<apollo13> add to panel -> volume control
<apollo13> achne das war nur in arch so :þ ubuntu hat ja indicator applets ;)
<rumpe1> heißt wohl gnome-volume-control-applet
<rumpe1> das sieht aber anders aus o.O
<Painmaker> Ja, das sieht leider anders aus.
<apollo13> ja irgendwas mit indicator muss es sein
<Blindie> juhuuuu
<Frickelpit> schaut mal mit der benachrichtigungsanzeige
<Blindie> es läuft
 * rumpe1 übergibt Frickelpit feierlich 100 Punkte
<Frickelpit> \o/
<Blindie> und es läuft viel schneller als in wubi
<rumpe1> :D   ... aber wirklich intuitiv ist das nicht ^^
<Frickelpit> Blindie: ach
<Blindie> wusste ich nicht^
<Blindie> ^^
<Frickelpit> jetzt weißt du es ;)
<Painmaker> Bei mir gibt es keine Benachrichtigungsanzeige.
<Blindie> ich muss mich nur dran gewähnen ^ jetzt 4 mal zu drücken damit es so ^^ aussieht^^
<Frickelpit> Blindie: brauchst du nicht, stell einfach dein tastaturlayout richtig ein
<Blindie> wo kann ich das machen?
<soc> hi
<soc> weiß jemand, wie ich mich mit login.ubuntu.com auf anderen seiten anmelden kann?
<Frickelpit> Blindie: unter system - einstellungen - tastatur bei gnome
<soc> bei der launchpad-id funktioniert das ja in der form launchpad.net/~benutzername
<Blindie> danke
<Frickelpit> soc: nennt sich openID und muss von der seite auch unterstützt werden afaik
<bekks> soc: Auf welchen anderen Seiten denn?
<soc> äh ja, das weiß ich
<Blindie> welche variante?
<Painmaker> Ah, jetzt! Vielen Dank Frickelpit.
<apollo13> login.ubuntu.com ist noch kein öffentlicher openid provider afaik
<Frickelpit> Blindie: nodeadkey
<Blindie> danke
<soc> bei launchpad weiß ich, wie die url aussehen muss, aber bei login.ubuntu.com hab ich bis jetzt keinen hinweis gesehn
<apollo13> soc: weil es noch nicht geht soweit ich weiß
<soc> apollo13: ah ok, das könnte das erklären
<soc> danke
<mikaZ> hat jemand einen tip ich bekomme meine wlanleuchte bei nicht zum leuchten thinkpad R61 , ubuntu 10.10 
<bekks> mikaZ: Ob das Ding leuchtet, spielt keinerlei Rolle. Wichtig ist, dass das WLAN funktioniert.
<mikaZ> da hast du auch recht bekks, hast du den einen tipp ? 
<Frickelpit> kleb was drüber, dann fällt es nicht mehr auf dass sie nicht leuchtet
<bekks> mikaZ: Nein. Da ich nicht weiß, welches WLAN Chipset du hast, kann ich dazu genau nichts sagen.
<mikaZ> bekks ath5k
<bekks> mikaZ: Schon im Wiki geguckt?
<jokrebel> mikaZ: hatt ich Dich da nicht vor kurzem schon gefragt, ob es nur nicht leuchtet oder ob es tatsächlich nicht geht, aber keine Antwort erhalten?
<mikaZ> sorry bekks wlan funktioniert  !!!
<bekks> mikaZ: Ja, Problem gelöst.
<jokrebel> mikaZ: und die nicht leuchtende LED spart Akku ;-)
<bekks> \o/
<mikaZ> -) jokrebel
<Frickelpit> so eine LED zieht ja auch enorm am akku ;)
<mikaZ> danke jungs
<mikaZ> ich habe es verstanden danke 
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen… :-P
<Blindie> so kde wird installiert
<srtu> wie kann ich denn nautilus sagen das der mit einem verzögerten doppelklick einen dateinamen umbenennen soll (windows style halt)
<jokrebel> .oO(format C:) <gdr>
<Ragelor> moin - ich hätte gerne ein paar diskless clients gestartet - dafür hätte ich gerne einen (gemeinsamen) read-only-root - ... - weiss jemand, wie ich sowas einrichte?? also: pxe und nfs laufen / server ist ein lenny (64Bit), für die diskless-clients hätte ich gerne ein 32-bit ubuntu ...
<bekks> Boot Image bauen, und per PXE/NFS verteilen.
<Ragelor> ja, aber wenn ich das ding nur readonly im nfs exportiere, dann meckert der beim booten - da muss ich also irgendwas anderes einstellen, oder?
<bekks> Ich sagte nicht, dass du das RO per NFS machen sollst :P
<bekks> Und ein RO / geht sowieso nicht sauber, wenn man da nicht ein unionfs drüberlegt.
<Ragelor> ich will aber 4 rechner mit identischen system starten - das wäre doch unsinnig, das ganze dann RW zu machen, weil ich dann die daten 4x anlegen muss ...
<bekks> Musst du nicht.
<Ragelor> hm, k?
<Ragelor> ich weiss, dass es da mal nen gentoo-artikel zu gab, bevor die ihr wiki gecrashed haben ...
<bekks> Haben sie nicht getan, weil das niemals "Ihr" Wiki war.
<Ragelor> jedenfalls gibts den artikel da nicht mehr ;-)
<Ragelor> gibts da denn ein gutes ubuntu-howto zu?
<lxgr> wie siehts denn aktuell mit maverick und hardwarebeschleunigten videos mit ATI aus, läuft das bei jemandem?
<duffduffduff>  hallo,(ubuntu10.04) wie fügt man ich grub2 einen boot-eintrag hinzu, um ubuntu ohne x-server zu starten, daher: um nur im terminal zu arbeiten 
<bekks> "nox" als option zur kernelzeile hinzufügen.
<duffduffduff> an welche zeile?
<k1l> drück mal e, wenn der grub2 erscheint beim booten
<duffduffduff> danke
<Blindie> hmmm
<Blindie> kann sein das man nicht gleichzeitig installieren und film gucken sollte?
<Frickelpit> wieso?
<Blindie> mein pc friert dabei immer ein
<Blindie> und ich muss neu starten
<Blindie> ich guck mit pitivi
<bekks> 13Ich gucke mit kaffeine und installiere dabei problemlos.
<bekks> s/13//
<p0ny> bekks meant: Ich gucke mit kaffeine und installiere dabei problemlos.
<k1l> Blindie: pitivi nicht zum gucken gedacht. das ist vorrangig nen programm zur videobeearbeitung
<Blindie> asooo
<Blindie> lol
<k1l> ,pitivi? Blindie 
<Blindie> ok dan installier ich ma was anderes
<p0ny> Blindie, PiTiVi ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PiTiVi - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> siehe da
<bekks> Blindie: So wie immer.
<Blindie> wobei, geht nicht ich update grade^
<bekks> Blindie: Mit deiner Paketverwaltung.
<k1l> ,codecs? die wirst du brauchen Blindie 
<p0ny> die wirst du brauchen Blindie, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Blindie> hab schon alles installiert
<Blindie> also codecs
<Blindie> so benutz jetzt den videospieler
<bekks> Der da welcher ist?
<Blindie> der heißt so
<bekks> Glaub ich nicht. Mach mal nen Screenshot, wo man sieht, dass der so heisst.
<k1l> video player ist totem 
<ppq> er meint vermutlich totem
<Blindie> ach ja
<Blindie> bei mir steht  totem nur in de beschreibung
<Blindie> nicht im titel
<Blindie> habs nicht so mit dem gucken
<FM-Audio> Hi sagmal sobald ich ne CD ins Laufwerk leg verschwindet mein Laufwerkssymbol wo is das hin?
<FM-Audio> kann mir jemand helfen mit dem Laufwerk?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: welches Symbol und wo?
<FM-Audio> Sobald ich eine CD/DVD einlege verschwindet mein Laufwerk im Explorer
<bekks> Explorer? Windows?
<jokrebel> ^^ bekks war schneller
<k1l> FM-Audio: vlt kommt dann ein neues symbol wenn di cd eins bereitstellt?
<FM-Audio> leider nicht es verschwindet ins nirvana.
<ppq> (das cd-symbol in der sidebar in nautilus und im "orte"-menü *vermut*)
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: mal ne andere CD probiert?
<FM-Audio> ja aber gleiches problem
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: wirds gemounted?
<FM-Audio> das heißt?
<FM-Audio> über die laufwerksverwaltung sehe ich es sogar. Und kann es auswerfen oder etwas brennen!
<FM-Audio> ahh moment: Habe grade eine Audio CD eingelegt da verschwindet das Symbol nicht!
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: sind die anderen vielleicht leer?
<Blindie> neustart
<FM-Audio> Es ist eine Orginale Samsung InstallationsCD von meinem Drucker (Linuxfähig auch laut CD)
<FM-Audio> tritt tatsächlich scheinbar doch nur bei der CD auf...wie kann ich diese dann trotzdem öffnen?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: indem Du Dir eine funktionierende von Samsung schicken lässt?
<FM-Audio> unter Windows funktioniert sie ja auch!
<bekks> Eine Audio CD kann man auch nicht mounten...
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: probier sie doch mal in nem anderen PC ob sie überhaupt lesbar ist.
<bekks> Und was unter Window ist, spielt keine Rolle.
<FM-Audio> ok ich versuch sie an meinem anderem LinuxRechner
<Blindie> giebt es eig auch kde ähnliche oberflächen mit vielen effecten usw.
<Blindie> XD
<bekks> Nein.
<Blindie> schade
<Blindie> ich seh auf sowas^
<FM-Audio> ok da funktioniert sie auch nicht!
<bekks> FM-Audio: Kein Grund, Ausrufezeichen zu verwenden.
<FM-Audio> bekks: Wieso ist das ein Agressionspunkt?
<bekks> Es ist einfach unnötig. :)
<FM-Audio> ;) ist in Ordnung.
<FM-Audio> Wieso ich die CD benötigt hätte, ist die Tatsache dass ich gerne ein Dokument drucken möchte, dass hinten und vorne bedruckt ist und dann noch als Broschüre. Wisst ihr was ich meine? Hab Adobe Reader runtergeladen und die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie unter Windows nur weiß ich jetzt nicht genau was der macht.
<bekks> ??
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: dann hat Samsung wohl geflunkert, dass sie Linux-Fähig ist. 
<FM-Audio> also ich kann einen Broschürendruck auswählen dann druckt er die Hälfte der Blätter (was normal wäre) Aber normalerweiße werd ich dann aufgefordert auf Start am Drucker zu drücken dass er die anderen Seiten druckt.
<bekks> Das ist eine Sache deines Druckers.
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: Ich denke der Drucker funktioniert einwandfrei. Es ist nur so, dass ich kein Software-Center drauf habe, dass mir sagt was ich als nächstes machen muss. (z.B Blätter verkehrt rum ins Fach und dann Starttaste drücken)
<FM-Audio> es wäre halt wichtig für mich, dass dies funktioniert, da ich es für eine Preisliste im DIN A5 Format benötige also einfach DIN A4 geknickt in der Mitte dass sie schön in der Hand liegt.
<bekks> Wir verstehen immer noch nicht, was deine CD da mit deinem Drucker zu tun hat.
<PBeck> FM-Audio: sag uns doch einfach welcher drucker
<FM-Audio> Samsung CLP-300
<jokrebel> .oO( und warum braucht man eine spezielle Software um was im halben-A4-Format ausgedruckt zu bekommen? )
<bekks> Keine Ahnung.
<FM-Audio> naja dass er es richtig ordnet: zb. Seite 1 und Seite 14 auf ein Papier drucken da brauchst aber keine spezielle Software ich müsst nur wissen wie es geht ;) wie gesagt ich hab mir jetzt extra Adobe Reader runtergeladen und die Option gibt es ja dort zum auswählen.
<PBeck> FM-Audio: wie möchtest das genau drucken?
<bekks> FM-Audio: Hast du den Acrobat Reader über die Paketverwaltung installiert?
<FM-Audio> bekks: Ja genau die 9er Serie
<PBeck> http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/390/samsung-druckertreiber-im-test.html <= welchen treiber hast installiert?
<bekks> Es gibt auch keine andere in der Paketverwaltung...
<FM-Audio> PBeck: Das Papier muss ja auf beiden Seite bedruckt werden, das ist eigentlich grad das Einzigste
<FM-Audio> PBeck: Hab keinen installiert, hat er automatisch erkannt und funktioniert ja eigentlich einwandfrei.
<PBeck> FM-Audio: wäre es ne praktikable option immer nur die zweite seite zu drucken, nachher den stapel drehen und dann jeweils die andere zweite seite zu drucken?
<PBeck> FM-Audio: dann hast splix
<PBeck> FM-Audio: scheint aber auch die beste quali zu haben
<FM-Audio> PBeck: ich weiß nicht genau. Du musst dir vorstellen ich habe ein Dokument mit 13 Seiten in DIN A4 diese sind logischerweiße von 1-13 geordnet. Jetzt muss ich ja aber beim ersten Ausdruck die Erste und die Letze Seite auf einmal drucken.
<PBeck> druckst zuerst - 1,3,5,7,9,11,13 und dann umdrehen - 2,4,6,8,10,12
<PBeck> hum wieso 1 und 13?
<FM-Audio> ich muss 1-13 2-12 3-11
<FM-Audio> weil es eine Preisliste ist ;)
<FM-Audio> die gefalten ist.
<FM-Audio> PBeck: was sind denn Unified Treiber? Die Herstellertreiber dann oder?
<PBeck> FM-Audio: richtig
<FM-Audio> Mir ist bis jetzt nur aufgefallen, dass die Farben etwas dunkler wirken.
<PBeck> FM-Audio: aso und dann in der mitte sind alle gehefte
<PBeck> +t
<FM-Audio> ja genau, deshalb is das ja auch so umständlich.
<PBeck> bei so wenig seiten würde ich das manuell machen - sehe jetzt gerade keine alternative - druck 13,12,11,10,9,8, - stapel wenden, druck 1,2,3,4,5,6
<PBeck> und zum schluss dannn halt noch 7
<FM-Audio> mhm is halt n gefrickel. Aber werd wohl nicht drum rum kommen ;)
<FM-Audio> ich hab jetzt erstmal 14 Seiten draus gemacht, dass es leichter zum aufteilen ist.
<bekks> Gefrickel ist es, stundenlang zu versuchen eine CD zu mounten, um dann zu sehen, dass sie defekt ist :P
<PBeck> linux ist gefrickel *duck*
<FM-Audio> bekks: haha der war gut :D zum Glück hab ich das nicht versucht! :D
<bekks> FM-Audio: Nein, nur nicht.
<FM-Audio> PBeck: Gefrickel ist toll, sonst hätt ich ja garkeine Möglichkeit mehr vor meine Freundin zu Flüchten :D
<PBeck> FM-Audio: hum mounten wäre doch eine gute idee gewesen wenn man schauen will ob die cd noch geht :P
<PBeck> FM-Audio: hum ich würde ja lieber mal wegkommen vom rechner ;)
<bekks> PBeck: Hat er ja versucht, mit einer Audio CD...
<PBeck> bekks: fail ;)
<Blindie> hm
<Blindie> weiß jemand wie lange die playonlinux installation braucht?
<bekks> Bis sie fertig ist.
<Blindie> es scheint vertig zu sein, also ich kann es benutzen
<Blindie> nur, das software center behauptet es installiert noch und macht nichts mehr weiter
<ppq> FM-Audio1, ich hab grad noch nicht ganz verstanden was das problem daran ist, das mit dem adobe reader zu machen, wenn es damit eh geht
<FM-Audio1> ich bin grad am rumexperimentieren ich hoffe nur danach hab ich noch Toner im Drucker :D
<bekks> Erst drucken, dann rumspielen.
<FM-Audio1> Ok ich glaube ich kann es manuell begleichen, in dem ich auf 2mal drucke!
<Blindie> woran kann das liegen das mein software center die installation nicht beendet?
<Blindie> programm ist läuft schon
<unRuhe> kann mir wer erklären warum Gdebi nicht in der lage is *.debs zu installieren und ich dann immerwieder dpkg bemühen muss damit es funktioniert?
<bekks> Weil du gdebi nicht als root startest?
<unRuhe> da kommt doch immer diese "legitimieren" fenster
<unRuhe> is das bei euch anders? bei mir ist es immer wenn ich auf ne gedownloadete *.deb doppelklicke und dann auf Paket Installieren klicke, das es dann nicht funktioniert aber mit dpkg -i immer ohne probleme. 
<bekks> Ich installiere keine wilden .deb Dateien.
<Blindie> gleiches problem wie vorhin
<unRuhe> manchmal isses halt nötig wenn man die neue version will und niemand sich bemüht die ubuntu repos up2date zu halten. ich erinner mich da an eclipse
<Blindie> das software center installiert nichts mehr
<Blindie> und bricht die installation auch nicht ab
<Frickelpit> unRuhe: wer soll sich bitte bemühen die repos aktuell zu halten? ubuntu ist kein RR
<unRuhe> RR?
<Frickelpit> rolling release
<Frickelpit> es gibt ein feature freeze in der entwicklung
<Blindie> jetzt blockiert das software center komplett
<Blindie> ich kann nichts mehr installieren, auch nicht über das terminal
<Frickelpit> Blindie: fehlermeldung?
<Blindie> er bekommt keine exklusiven rechte weil schon was installiert wird
<bekks> Blindie: Exakte Fehlermeldung bitte.
<Blindie> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<Blindie> das andere war über firefox
<unRuhe> Frickelpit, du hast wohl recht. Aber das mit Eclipse damals ging glaube ich über mehrere Releases. 'Galileo' war schon lange draußen
<Frickelpit> schließe die andere paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> Blindie: da laeuft schon eine Paketverwaltung
<bekks> unRuhe: Nur weil etwas "draussen" ist, heisst es nicht, dass es sofort in die Repos kommt.
<Blindie> ist geschlossen
<Blindie> gleicher fehler
<Fuchs> Blindie: dann schau mal mit  `ps`  was da noch so laeuft, 
<Fuchs> Blindie: oder mit lsof was die Dateien da offen haelt
<unRuhe> ja aber bei eclipse hätte das anders sein sollen. eclipse ist keine unwichtige platform
<Blindie>   PID TTY          TIME CMD  2073 pts/1    00:00:00 bash  2095 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<unRuhe> bzw. gehts ja eigentlich darum dass manche (auch ich) dann wilde debs aus dem netz saugen. wollte nur sagen, es kommt manchmal vor. und manchmal nicht ohne grund
<bekks> unRuhe: Deiner Meinung nach. Für ein Paket wirft man aber keine Policy über den Haufen. Ausserdem kann man sich Eclipse manuell ins sein /home installieren.
<Frickelpit> unRuhe: spielt keine rolle, ob es wichtig ist oder nicht, releasezyklus ist und bleibt releasezyklus. und damit ist auch schluß mit dem offtopic hier :)
<bekks> Blindie: Was soll das sein?
<bekks> Blindie: ps | grep ps oder was? :)
<unRuhe> naja jedenfalls tut Gedbi nicht
<Blindie> ja
<Frickelpit> du schaust mit ps, ob ps läuft? :D
<bekks> Blindie: Welchen Sinn soll das haben? Zu sehen, dass das Programm, welches einem Prozesse auflisten kann, auch wirklich läuft?
<Blindie> ka^
<Blindie> ^^
 * bekks baut Blindie die ^ Taste aus.
<Blindie> mit lsof kommt eine riesige liste
<bekks> deswegen filter man die dann.
<Blindie> wie?
<bekks> mit grep
<Fuchs> egrep auf dpkg und apt, wuerde ich mal sagen
<sdx23> lsof hat auch selbst einige sinnvolle Optionen
<Blindie> ka
<bekks> man lsof anschauen.
<Blindie> wo finde ich die befehle
<Blindie> ?
<bekks> Die nannten wir dir gerade.
<bekks> ps, lsof, grep, egrep, dpkg und apt
<Blindie> ja grep, aber was kommt danach
<bekks> 1204 211718 < Fuchs> egrep auf dpkg und apt, wuerde ich mal sagen
<Blindie> ich hab keine ahnung
<Fuchs> egrep -i "dpkg|apt" 
<Blindie> asooo
<Blindie> dauert ja ziemlich lang
<jokrebel>  .oO( vermutet mal dass da ein "lsof | " davor stehen sollte )
<bekks> :)
<Blindie> jetzt zeigt er ein > an
<bekks> strg+c drücken.
<bekks> lsof | egrep -i "dpkg|apt" 
<Blindie> ach
<Blindie> jetzt
<Blindie> doch nicht
<Blindie> lsof: status error on grep: No such file or directory lsof: status error on -i: No such file or directory lsof: status error on dpkg|apt: No such file or directory lsof 4.81
<bekks> Dann gibst du da irgendwas falsch ein.
<bekks> Was genau tippst du da ein?
<Blindie> lsof grep -i "dpkg|apt" 
<bekks> Falsch.
<jokrebel> Pipe
<Blindie> bzw
<bekks> lsof | egrep -i "dpkg|apt"
<jokrebel> |
<Blindie> lsof egrep -i "dpkg|apt" 
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> lsof | egrep -i "dpkg|apt"
<Blindie> verdammt
<jokrebel> .oO( macht seinen Namen alle Ehre <gdr> )
<Blindie> hm
<Blindie> was soll ich jetzt mit den daten machen?
<bekks> Gucken was da steht? Nopasten?
<jokrebel> sry ;-)
<Blindie> are/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/synaptic.mo aptd      1682       root  cwd   unknown                                 /proc/1682/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<Blindie> das wiedrholt sich immer wieder
<Blindie> mit root exe und fd statt cwd
<jokrebel> Blindie: Hast Du nicht doch noch irgendwo (minimiert/anderer Desktop) Synaptic offen?
<Blindie> nein
<Blindie> das problem mit dem software center war, er hat die installation nicht richtig gestartet und als ich auf abbruch geklickt hatte stand dort abbrechen, es hat sich aber nichts getan
<jokrebel> Blindie: …start doch einfach mal neu 
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> gleiches problem
<bekks> ps aux | egrep "dpkg|apt" nach nopaste bitte.
<Blindie> das software center fängt nicht einmahl an die daten runterzuladen
<bekks> Software Center vorher natürlich schliessen.
<machine__> brauche nvidia grafikkarten empfehlung (AGP) die ohne Probleme unter ubuntu läuft. Danke
<apollo13> AGP? etwas alt?
<Fuchs> ,hcl? machine__ 
<p0ny> machine__: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Fuchs> und empfehlungen bitte im Offtopickanal, danke. 
<FM-Audio1> Also liebe Leute das mit dem Drucker hat geklappt!
<Blindie> root      1809  0.4  1.6  51356 34052 ?        Sl   02:49   0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd root      1842  0.1  0.2  10952  5736 pts/0    Ss+  02:50   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 40 --configure -a --force-confdef --force-confold root      1844  0.1  0.4  13624  8468 pts/0    S+   02:50   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-mscorefonts-installer.postinst configure 
<machine__> auch danke
<Blindie> root      1861  0.0  0.0   1896   560 pts/0    S+   02:50   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-mscorefonts-installer.postinst configure  oliver    2096  0.0  0.0   5412   744 pts/1    S+   02:53   0:00 egrep --color=auto dpkg|apt
<bekks> ,nopaste? Blindie 
<p0ny> Blindie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300374/
<bekks> Offensichtlich laufen da bereits Installationsprozesse.
<Blindie> hab ich gerade davor geschlossen
<bekks> Offensichtlich laufen da bereits Installationsprozesse.
<Blindie> keiner von dem ich was wüsste
<Blindie> software center ist ja zu
<bekks> Du siehst ja selbst, dass da Prozesse laufen.
<Blindie> wie kann ich die beenden?
<jokrebel> Aktuallisierungsverwaltung vielleicht?
<Blindie> nein
<Blindie> dort stehen keine aktualisierungen zur verfügung
<Blindie> den kann ich auch garnicht starten 
<Blindie> da angeblich eine installation läuft
<bekks> Sollst du ja auch nicht starten...
<Frickelpit> wie wäre es mal mit beenden der prozesse?
<Blindie> wie
<Fuchs> kill, 
<Fuchs> wobei ich kein Freund davon bin
<Fuchs> ich wuerde lieber mal mit pstree schauen, wer die laufen laesst
<Blindie> wie?
<bekks> pstree eintippen?
<Blindie> hab ich
<bekks> Enter danach auch gedrückt?
<Blindie> joa
<Blindie> kommt nei riesige liste
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300377/
<bekks> Dann lies mal Zeile vier.
<Blindie> gelesen
<Frickelpit> auch verstanden?
<Blindie> da leuft erst nen paketmanager
<bekks> Da läuft aptd.
<bekks> Offensichtlich beim booten gestartet worden.
<Blindie> hm
<Blindie> also kill aptd?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks>  /etc/init.d/aptd stop
<Blindie> ok
<geser> klingt nach aptdaemon
<Blindie>  No such file or directory
<bekks> man aptd anschauen wie man das Ding beenden kann.
<geser> müsste über den dbus laufen
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Wieso sollte ein Daemon dbus kennen?
<apollo13> bekks: weil der extra dafür da ist
<geser> - Runs only if required (D-Bus activation)
<geser> aus "apt-cache show aptdaemon"
<Blindie> finde nichts
<Blindie> langsam überlege ich ob ich doch lieber zu windows wechsel
<bekks> google "how to stop aptd dbus".
<bekks> Und wenn du wieder zu Windows willst - mach das.
 * apollo13 fragt sich welche probleme die leute immer haben, ich hatte die nie
 * bekks auch nicht
<bekks> Man kann auch einfach aptdaemon deinstallieren und hat das Problem auch nie wieder.
<Blindie> hab grad über sudo dpkg --configure -a herrausgefunden das irgend ein fehler in der dpkg ist
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300386/
<bekks> In dpkg ist kein Fehler.
<bekks> Die Installation von ttf-mscorefonts-installer  schlägt fehl, was da auch steht.
<jokrebel> Blindie: lauft denn ein sudo aptitude update und sudo aptitude safe-upgrade sauber durch?
<Blindie> mein ich doch
<Blindie> ka
<Blindie> hm
<bekks> Dann prüf es...
<Blindie> was muss ich eintippen?
<Blindie> ^
<jokrebel> Blindie: lauft denn ein "sudo aptitude update" und "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" sauber durch?
<bekks> Blindie: Hatte man Dir vorhin auch schon gesagt.
<Blindie> der findet den befehl  aptitude nicht
<bekks> dann benutz apt-get
<Blindie> bzw
<Blindie> command not found
<Frickelpit> oder installiere aptitude
<Frickelpit> das ist nicht mehr vorinstalliert
<Blindie> kann ich nicht
<Blindie> ich kann nichts installieren
<bekks> Kannst Du.
<Blindie> wie
<bekks> apt-get install aptitude
<bekks> mit sudo davor.
<Blindie> häach ok
<bekks> Was denn?
<Blindie> dachte da kommt dan die meldung die sonst auch kommt beim installieren^
<Blindie> kommt auch
<Blindie> oder ne
<bekks> Oder doch? Oder nur vielleicht? Man weiß es nicht.
<Blindie> E: Das Verzeichnis /var/cache/apt/archives/ kann nicht gesperrt werden
<bekks> dann beende die vorhin gefundenen prozesse doch endlich mal.
<bekks> anschliessend deinstallierst du aptdaemon, wie ich vorhin sagte.
<Blindie> ich hab immer noch nicht herausgefunden wie
<bekks> Sagte man Dir vorhin.
<Blindie> hm
<Blindie> hab ich überlesen, tut mir leid
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: seit wann ist denn aptitude nicht mehr in der Grundinstallation? 
<Frickelpit> seit lucid oder maverick
<Frickelpit> soll sich aber wieder ändern
<bekks> Mensch, jetzt benutze endlich kill und beende apt.
<bekks> aptd, nicht apt.
<Blindie> menno, wie finde ich nochmal die prozessnummer raus?
<bekks> ps
<spacecraft> ps -A
<Fuchs> pidof 
<Fuchs> ist etwas schneller
<Blindie> aptd is nicht mit dabei
<bekks> dann benutz ps aux | egrep -i "dpkg|apt"
<Blindie> operation not permitted
<bekks> sudo ...
<Blindie> da passiert garnichts
<Blindie> giebt nichtmal was zurück
<bekks> Was soll auch passieren?
<bekks> Was tippst du denn da ein?
<Blindie> sudo kill prozessnummer
<Blindie> oder wie geht das
<bekks> Steht in "man kill".
<bekks> Kontrollieren kannst du das wieder mit ps aux | egrep -i "dpkg|apt"
<ubuntu> hi ich wollte wissen wie der shell befehl heisst um meine festplatte zu untersuchen
<bekks> ubuntu: Um was genau denn zu untersuchen?
<Fuchs> vermutlich smartctl 
<Fuchs> oder fsck ... 
<ubuntu> ich bin mit der xubuntu CD gebootet und will vom live system gebootet
<Frickelpit> das ergibt kein sinn, was du da schreibst
<Blindie> mit kill -l bekomme ich doch die prozesse die beendet werden können oder?
<bekks> Blindie: Nein. Lies was da steht.
<Blindie> ich blick da nicht durch
<ubuntu> ich versuche ein paar dateien mit cp zu sichern und bekomme  einen "Input/output error"
<k1l> Blindie: man kill
<bekks> Und was willst du da untersuchen? Du kannst die nicht mehr kopieren, weil die Platte hin ist.
<sdx23> ubuntu: Was sagt dmesg?
<Blindie> ich weiß
<Blindie> genau da drin blick ich ja nicht durch
<bekks> Blindie: Dann lies was da steht. "kill -l: List all signal names."
<k1l> Blindie: gib mal "kill -l" ein
<Blindie> hab ich
<n3gative> hallo, hab probleme mit kopete, kann mich nicht in mein accout einloggen, sagt immer passwort ist falsch
<k1l> Blindie: und?
<bekks> n3gative: in was für einen Account?
<ubuntu> sdx23: etwas was ich nicht verstehen kann
<bekks> ubuntu: dann nopaste es.
<k1l> ubuntu: dann nopaste die meldungen noch mal
<n3gative> oh, icq
<ubuntu> bekks:sekunde
<bekks> ,topic? n3gative 
<p0ny> n3gative: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300398/
<k1l> Blindie: und wo ist jetzt das problem?
<jokrebel> lol
<bekks> Blindie: Und jetzt denk bitte nochmal über deine Frage dazu nach.
<bekks> Sind das die Programme die man "killen" kann? Nein. Wie man sieht nicht.
<ubuntu> http://nopaste.info/e1c661cb17.html
<ubuntu> k1l:http://nopaste.info/e1c661cb17.html
<Blindie> hast recht
<bekks> Blindie: Ich weiß.
<bekks> ubuntu: Die Platte ist defekt.
<k1l> Blindie: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kill_%28Unix%29
<Bausparfuchs> mein soundserver geht wieder :)
<Blindie> hab ich schon
<Blindie> hab auch so gemacht
<ubuntu> kann man da was dagegen tun?
<Blindie> kill und dan die nummer
<k1l> n3gative: lies mal, was im topic zu icq steht
<ubuntu> bekks:kann man was dagegen tun?
<Frickelpit> ubuntu: wenn die platte defekt ist, was soll man da noch machen?
<bekks> ubuntu: Ja, eine neue Platte kaufen.
<bekks> ubuntu: Hast du ein Backup?
<ubuntu> ne
<bekks> Dann sind die Daten unwichtig.
 * Frickelpit wusste, dass diese Antwort kommt …
<bekks> Frickelpit: :P
<ubuntu> bekks: mit fsck kann man nichts machen?
<bekks> ubuntu: Nein.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> danke trozdem
<bekks> ubuntu: Eine defekte Platte kann man nicht mehr reparieren. Ein defektes Dateisystem möglicherweise schon. Du hast eine defekte Platte.
<Frickelpit> ubuntu: kann man mit einem hammer was machen, wenn man ein auto um einen baum wickelt?
<k1l> ubuntu: es gibt kein commando was hardwaredefekte reparieren kann
<bekks> Frickelpit: Mit VIEL Geduld - vielleicht ;)
<Frickelpit> *g*
<Frickelpit> sehr viel geduld
<ubuntu> lol ok
<Frickelpit> k1l: doch, sudo fix /dev/sdX && sudo unshred :P
<Blindie> das was bei ps aux | egrep -i "dpkg|apt" direckt hinter z.B. root steht is doch die prozess id oder?
<bekks> Blindie: man ps lesen.
<Blindie> gelesen = nichts verstanden
<Blindie> ups
<Blindie> warte ich guck einfach ma bei wikipedia
<Blindie> ^^
<bekks> Da wirst du das nicht finden.
<bekks> in "man ps" schon.
<Blindie> ich bin nicht sehr gut in englisch
<Bausparfuchs> aber nehmt doch dem guten ubuntu nicht die Hoffnung, ubuntu du kannst die Platte doch zu nem Datenretter schicken.Kostet halt ein paar Euro :-)
<bekks> Bausparfuchs: Vierkantig Geld. Aber bei unwichtigen Daten macht man das ja nicht.
<Bausparfuchs> ja, aber vielleicht waren sie ja wichtig. Btw, was bedeutet denn "Vierkantig"? Vierstellig?
<Blindie> wiviele killometer text ist das den
<bekks> Blindie: Ja.
<jokrebel_> .oO( je nach Schriftgröße )
<Blindie> standard
<Blindie> und ich hab da überhaupt keinen überblick
<bekks> ps aux eintippen und die erste Zeile lesen...
<bekks> Soll ja schon helfen.
<Bausparfuchs> Fuchs: benutzt Du strigi? wenn ja, hast Du schonmal erlebt, dass sich strigi an einer Datei aufhängt und weisst, was man ausser löschen der Datei tun kann?
<simon_ftw> hallo, wie kann ich am einfachsten ein .bin DVD Image in eine ISO Datei umwandeln?
<bekks> simon_ftw: aptitude install bin2iso
<Bausparfuchs> simon_ftw: bin2iso
<Blindie> ka....
<Fuchs> Bausparfuchs: auf 4.6 warten
<Bausparfuchs> Fuchs: achso ok
<bekks> Blindie: "ka" soll uns jetzt was sagen? Dass du es nicht hinbekommst, "ps aux" einzugeben und die erste Zeile der Ausgabe zu lesen?
<ppq> cd-images? simon_ftw 
<ppq> hm. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images
<simon_ftw> in welchen paketquellen ist das bin2iso drin?
<Bausparfuchs> wtf, hier ist ja support.... Sorry, verzieh mich nach drüben
<bekks> simon_ftw: packages.ubuntu.com durchsuchen.
<simon_ftw> hab ich schon, da findet er nix
<Blindie> hab jetzt die prozess id
<simon_ftw> aptitude hab ich nicht installiert und will ich eigentlich auch nicht haben, mit apt-get install bin2iso kommt "E: Paket bin2iso kann nicht gefunden werden"
<Blindie> anscheinend ist der jetzt tot
<bekks> Blindie: Wie prüfst Du das?
<Blindie> indem ich das nohmal eingebe
<Blindie> und er sagt no such process
<bekks> In dem Du WAS nochmal eingibst?
<Blindie> und indem ich jetzt die kde installation gestartet habe^^
<simon_ftw> sonst noch eine idee?
<Blindie> danke für deine gedult, is manchma echt schwierig mit mir^
<bekks> simon_ftw: google fragen.
 * Blindie mag google nicht
<ppq> simon_ftw, guck dir mal den link an, den ich vorhin postete
<bekks> Blindie: wie auch immer.
<simon_ftw> hab ich schon, da ist in keinem wort .bin erwähnt
<bekks> simon_ftw: Hast du noch nicht.
<Blindie> ich mag keine besserwisser XD
<bekks> ich finde diverse Treffer zu "bin2iso ubuntu".
<ppq> simon_ftw, doch, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images#In-ISO-Images-umwandeln
<bekks> Blindie: Und ich mag keine Leute, die sich alles vorsagen lassen müssen.
<simon_ftw> ok aber nur als bin/cue kombi, die cue hab ich nicht
<bekks> Die cue braucht man auch nicht...
<Blindie> bist aber trotzdehm sehr geduldig^
<Blindie> ^^
<simon_ftw> ok ich werds mal versuchen
<n3gative> hab noch ne frage, ich hab heute zuerst ubuntu und dan kubuntu installiert, und jetzt hab ich beim booten ein menü wo ich auswählen kann ob ich ubuntu oder windows (hab auch vista) startem möchte, und bei ubutnu hab ich zwei einträge, also ich schätze der (grub) hab das letze ubuntu nicht gelöscht, also will ich das manuel löschen, wo ist denn die liste
<k1l> ,grub2? n3gative 
<p0ny> n3gative: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Blindie> so nächstes problem
<Blindie> ^
<jokrebel> n3gative: ubuntu und kubuntu von CD installiert? Auf zwei Partitionen oder wie? Oder Ubuntu installiert und KDE nachinstalliert?
<Blindie> ich kann kein kde installieren, der bekommt im terminal kein internetverbidung
<Blindie> obwohl ich den proxy ind profiel eingetragen habe
<n3gative> hab windows auf einer partition und kubuntu auf zweiter, vor kubuntu hab ich ubuntu auf zweiter gahabt, danach aber gelöscht
<PBeck> im terminal keine internetverbindung?
<PBeck> n3gative: ist der zweite eintrag nicht der notfall eintrag?
<Blindie> installation ist vertig, der will sich aber noch verbinden
<Blindie> Verbindungsaufbau zu voxel.dl.sourceforge.net|208.122.31.11|:80... fehlgeschlagen: Connection timed out.
<Frickelpit> seit wann gibts kde bei sourceforge?
<jokrebel> n3gative: also wenn Du wirklich das Kubuntu auf die Partition installiert hast wo vorher Ubuntu war dann passt das schon. IIRC ist beim GRUB auch für KUbuntu nur ein Ubuntu-Eintrag
<PBeck> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/40/28/recoverymodus.png <= recovery mode?
<Blindie> wenn du sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop eingiebst holt er sich das von da
<PBeck> Blindie: und sonst hast i-net?
<n3gative> nein da sind zwei gleich einträge und den zweiten kann ich nicht starten und das ist nicht recovery oder so
<Frickelpit> n3gative: wie lauten die einträge?
<Blindie> ja
<k1l> Blindie: kann sein, dass dieser server grade down ist. sonst konntest du doch die andere sachen runterladen
<Blindie> also hab alles in der profile datei und apt.conf eingetragen
<Blindie> übern browser komm ich drauf
<k1l> Blindie: denk doch mal nach, wo soll er sonst die andere pakete herhaben, wenn du gar kein inet hättest
<PBeck> hum seit wann werden pakete von sourceforge geholt? Das sind doch alles canonical server?
<n3gative> ich sehe die jetzt nicht (nur beim booten :)) aber da sind 4 stück: einmal normal starten dann mit recovery oder so und dann nochmal 2 die genau so wie die ersten beinen heißen
<k1l> wenn er keine fremdquellen drin hat könnten das schriftarten sein IIRC
<Frickelpit> n3gative: wahrscheinlich sind es nur ältere kerneleinträge
<PBeck> n3gative: hum ok wenn du sicher bist dann manuell löschen ;)
<Blindie> mit dem browser komm ich drauf^
<PBeck> k1l: dann kein wunder ...
<n3gative> ja
<Frickelpit> k1l: die einzigen wären die ms-fonts
<PBeck> Frickelpit: ich dachte er hat neu aufgesetzt
<k1l> n3gative: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<Frickelpit> PBeck: und? auch bei einer neuinstallation gibts neuere kernel ;)
<k1l> n3gative: und dann nen sudo update-grub hinterher
<Blindie> http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<Blindie> wieso will der mir ne exe andrehen
<Blindie> und drauf komm ich mit dem browser auch
<Fuchs> weil die Microsoft-Fonts als exe daherkommen
<Fuchs> ausfuehrbares Archiv, ziemlich sicher. 
<PBeck> Frickelpit: ok nach einem update ;)
<n3gative> was ist denn kubuntu:
<n3gative> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic
<n3gative> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic
<n3gative> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<n3gative> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<n3gative> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<n3gative> Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1
<n3gative> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda2
<k1l> ,nopate? n3gative 
<p0ny> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber nopate
<k1l> ,nopaste? n3gative 
<p0ny> n3gative: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Frickelpit> n3gative: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic das z.b.
<n3gative> thx
<k1l> n3gative: das ist alles kubuntu. das sind nur verschiedene kernel. 
<n3gative> ist das den normal?
<k1l> n3gative: ich habe dir eben einen link geschickt, wo erklärt wird, wie man die alten einträge wegbekommt
<Frickelpit> naja, die letzten beiden einträge … :P
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l> warum liest du das denn nicht?
<serenity> die verschiedenen Desktopumgebungen kannst Du es beim Anmelden auswählen
<serenity> *erst
<n3gative> jaja :), wollte nur willen welcher ubuntu un dwlcher kubuntu ist, nicht das ich den falschen entferne
<Fuchs> die teilen sich die Kernel, ziemlich sicher
<serenity> der Kernel ist unabhängig von der verwendeten Desktopumgebung
<Frickelpit> n3gative: dem kernel ist die gui recht egal
<Fuchs> ist ja das selbe Betriebssystem, nur anderer Desktop
<Blindie> verdammt
<Blindie> das software center mach einfach nicht weiter
<Blindie> hat das programm runtergeladen und verucht es seit 5 min zu installieren
<jokrebel> gn8
<Blindie> irgendwie ist das sch'''
<Blindie> ***
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-05
<n3gative> sorry, aber ich kann das nicht lösen (hab ubuntu und kubuntu im grub und ubuntu muss weg)
<bekks> Hast du nicht.
<n3gative> doch
<bekks> Du hast lediglich Kernel in Grub, denen es egal ist, ob du Gnome oder Ubuntu benutzt.
<Frickelpit> hast du nicht
<n3gative> und wie kann ich den kernel reloaden oder so
<bekks> Rebooten.
<n3gative> das stört mich :)
<bekks> WAS stört Dich?
<n3gative> was rebooten?
<bekks> Deinen Rechner. Damit lädt man einen Kernel nei.
<bekks> *neu
<n3gative> hab schon gemacht
<bekks> _Was_ ist denn dein _eigentliches_ Problem?
<n3gative> problem nicht wirklich aber beim booten kann ich auswählen ob ich kubuntu oder windows starten kann ist auch ubuntu drinne wenn ich das auswähle dann kommt ein fehler bzw. da steht was und der macht nicht weiter und ich will dass dieses ubuntu weg kommt
<k1l> n3gative: ich habe dir vorhin die anleitung geschickt. was hat da nicht geklappt?
<bekks> Benutze bitte Satzzeichen.
<Frickelpit> k1l: das lesen :P
<n3gative> schick die bitte noch mal
<k1l> <k1l> n3gative: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<k1l> und danach nen sudo update-grub
<n3gative> wo ist die "Paketverwaltung"
<k1l> ,paketverwaltung? n3gative 
<p0ny> n3gative, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<k1l> ,einsteiger? n3gative 
<p0ny> n3gative, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> du hast noch _sehr_ viel zu lesen vor dir
<n3gative> ja aber erstaml will ich das beheben :)
<bekks> Dann musst Du zuerst die Artikel lesen, die man Dir gab.
<n3gative> paketeverwaltung: KPackageKit ? und dann? Installierte Anwendungen?
<bekks> Guck halt nach :)
<n3gative> ja hab was :)
<k1l> also den seh ich morgen abend noch an dem "problem" sitzen
<bekks> Da ist gleich kein Kernel mehr installiert.
<dauergast> Moin, über eine ssh Sitzung werden mir Sonderzeichen mit anderen Zeichen dargestellt, meine locales sind alle auf utf8, woran liegt das?
<bekks> An den Locales auf der anderen Seite.
<dauergast> also im Putty Client, werd ich mal nachschauen, danke
<bekks> Der Putty Client hat damit nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Das liegt an a) Windows und b) dem Encoding auf dem ssh Server.
<dauergast> der Putty Client hatte ISO-8859-1 drin, jetzt auf UTF8 umgestellt und läuft
<swebo> sagtmal... wie kann ich denn etwas in kyrillisch schreiben? irgendwie eine bildschirm-eingabe oder eine automatische transliteration würde mir reichen... 
<dauergast> mit welchem Zeichensatz bindet Ubuntu ext4 standardmäßig ein? das was in den locales eingestellt ist?
<bekks> ext4 ist das ziemlich egal.
<dauergast> hab grade ein mittelschweres Problem mit rsync und muss nun filtern woran es liegt, das Umlaute ständig falsch geschrieben oder dargestellt werden
<bekks> Wichtig ist, welches Encoding du einstellst, und Dateien auf das ext4 fs schreibst.
<dauergast> ich experimentiere hier schon mit zig Werten für --iconv rum, aber es gelingt mir einfach nicht, Umlaute von der Windows Kiste korrekt auf der ext4 Partition schreiben zu lassen
<bekks> cp1251 oder cp1252
<dauergast> kommt bei beiden Buchstabensalat raus
<bekks> In was konvertierst du das denn?
<dauergast> utf-8
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass das nichts bringt, wenn du die Dateien mit rsync rüberkopierst, und danach iconv benutzt, oder?
<bekks> Die werden dann nämlich von rsync schon als utf-8 geschrieben, und nicht in dem Zeichensatz, der in Windows verwendet wurde.
<zeitsofa> kann man firefox beibringen auf selbstsegnierten ssl seite das cert immer zu akzeptieren?
<dauergast> bekks, ok das war mir nicht bewusst
<dauergast> bekks: ich dachte mit der angabe von LOKAL und REMOTE bei iconv weis rsync wie er konvertieren soll
<bekks> dauergast: das sind doch aber zwei Befehle, oder?
<dauergast> bekks: die werden per komma getrennt also z.B. --iconv=cp1251,utf-8
<dauergast> LOCAL,REMOTE
<bekks> es heisst utf8 und nicht utf-8
<dauergast> ja, aber in dem parameter von rsync musses mit nem "-"
<Rochvellon> zeitsofa: sollte klappen, sofern du das zertifikat manuell importierst
<bullgard>  /var/log/dpkg.log enthält Zeilen mit dem Inhalt <Zeitstempel> status <Paketname> <Version>. Was sagen diese Zeilen aus?
<fornext> morgen
<fornext> und zwar einen guten
<fornext> sorry, flasche channel
<joschi> bullgard: das sagt dir, was dpkg mit dem entsprechenden paket in der angegebenen version gemacht hat
<fornext> weiß zufällig jemand, wie man eine Logitech Clicksmart 820 installiert?
<mgolisch> was ist das?
<mgolisch> ne maus?
<fornext> Webcam
<mgolisch> ka passiert denn nix wenn du es ansteckst?
<fornext> Immer wenn ein Programm sie benutzt, dann friert sie ein.
<fornext> Also das Programm friert ein.
<fornext> lsusb erkennt sie
<spY|da> ist es moeglich beim dhcp server eine art mac filter zu erstellen, das nur gelistete macs ein ip  ziehen koenne, und die dann aus einem pool aber nicht fix? 
<bullgard> joschi: Was sagt denn Deine gedrechselte Formulierung aus? Es gibt andere Zeilen, die das Schlüsselwort »status «
<bullgard> joschi: Was sagt denn Deine gedrechselte Formulierung aus? Es gibt andere Zeilen, die das Schlüsselwort »status« nicht enthalten. Die müssen eine andere Aussage machen. Darauf bist Du in Deiner Antwort nicht eingegangen.
<joschi> bullgard: YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS <action> <pkg> <installed-version> <available-version>
<joschi> bullgard: noch fragen?
<mgolisch> spY|da: ja sollte moeglich sein
<bullgard> fornext: Wenn das betreffende Programm einfriert, solltest Du nach der zugehörigen Fehlermeldung suchen und mit dieser zusätzlichen Information fortfahren, die Ursache zu ermitteln.
<joschi> spY|da: *welcher* dhcp server? dhcpd? dnsmasq? udhcpd?
<spY|da> joschi, habe noch nichts installiert, muss ich morgen machen, daher wollte ich mich informieren 
<spY|da> bisher laeuft das auf windows 2k3 server und ich will das auf den ubuntu server auslagern 
<bullgard> joschi: Was hat denn dpkg mit dem betreffenden Paket in der angegebenen Version gemacht?
<joschi> bullgard: das steht in deinem dpkg.log
<bullgard> joschi: Deine Aussage ist falsch. In meiner Datei /var/log/dpkg steht eben nicht drin, was dpkg mit dem betreffenden Paket gemacht hat.
<joschi> bullgard: was steht da denn konkret?
<fornext> bullgard, ich versuche es mal mit camorama, vllt. gib da mehgr informationen.#
<bullgard> joschi: Das habe ich oben geschrieben. Ich gebe ein Beispiel: "2010-12-04 11:14:01 status half-configured libzip1 0.9.3-1."
<joschi> bullgard: nein, hattest du nicht.
<joschi> bullgard: das half-configured hast du bspw. unterschlagen
<joschi> bullgard: und was das genau macht, sagt dir der abschnitt package states in der dpkg(1).
<bullgard> joschi: Ah! Prima!  Ich habs gefunden. --  Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.
<fornext> (camorama:3388): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<jokrebel> hi
<Natureshadow> guten morgen ;)
<fornext> bullgard, kann das mit der 64bit Version zusammenhängen?
<fornext> auf meinem alten system ging die Camera, allerdings auch nicht out of the box.
<joschi> fornext: die meldung ist irrelevant. und nein, mit der architektur haengt die meldung nicht zusammen.
<mgolisch> eher damit das das programm irgendwelche widgets falsch verwendet
<fornext> ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass es eine Rolle spielte welche Auflösung ich bei der Camera eingestellt habe. allerdings fehl hier dafür jede Einstellungsmöglichkeit.
<Natureshadow> ich hab mich jetzt ausgiebig mit dem slapd unter Ubuntu herumgeschlagen und bin dabei nach der Anleitung im ubuntuusers-Wiki vorgegangen.
<Natureshadow> eigentlich bin ich den mit Konfig-Datei gewohnt, deshalb komm ich damit nicht so ganz klar ...
<Natureshadow> Das Ding läuft jetzt, aber phpLdapAdmin spinnt irgendwie (per LDIF kann ich dem Daten füttern)
<Natureshadow> phpldapadmin fragt mich beim login, mit welchem Schema ich den Tree root öffnen möchte (?)
<fornext> !paste
<Natureshadow> und ich kann keine Einträge anlegen, der "Eintrag anlegen"-Button tut einfach genau gar nichts
<fornext> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399379/
<fornext> der Videosync geht nicht.
<joschi> Natureshadow: was sagen denn die logs von slapd?
<joschi> Natureshadow: ich mag den neuen konfigurationsstil auch nicht. aber du kannst problemlos wie frueher[tm] die slapd.conf zur konfiguration verwenden
<joschi> Natureshadow: fuer aussagekraeftige logs musst du ggf. das loglevel des slapd anpassen
<Natureshadow> joschi: ja, könnte ich. Aber ohne herausforderungen wär der Job ja dann auch langweilig, ne ;) ?
<joschi> Natureshadow: never change a working configuration system (oder so)
<joschi> Natureshadow: online konfigurationsaenderungen sind zwar nett, aber derzeit ist dieses system IMHO noch zu unausgereift
<Natureshadow> joschi: ich geb dem jetzt erst mal noch ein paar Schemas rein, damit der phpldapadmin nicht mehr so viel meckert. dann schau ich mal in die Logs ...
<Natureshadow> joschi: naja auf dem system brauche ich die online-config eigentlich, weil ich ständig ACLs für neue kunden setzen muss und so
<Natureshadow> das in configs zu schreiben ist schon extrem doof
<Natureshadow> joschi: huch? also dem phpldapadmin fehlt das Attribut memberUid. Das ist nach meiner erkenntnis aber i NIS-Schema drin, welches ich importiert hatte ...
<fornext> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399380/
<fornext> wenigstens weiß ich jetzt welcher treiber benutzt wird: sunplus
<fornext> wenn ich das Paket: qc-usb-source installiere, wird das dann automatisch kompiliert und der Treiber steht zur Verfügung?
<Natureshadow> ok ..... wie passe ich in diesem config backend jetzt das loglevel an?
<joschi> Natureshadow: olcLogLevel in cn=config
<Natureshadow> joschi: ich vermute ich muss das mit ldapvi oder so machen und darf nicht einfach die LDIFs editieren, richtig ..?
<joschi> Natureshadow: http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/slapdconf2.html#olcLogLevel:%20%3Clevel%3E
<joschi> Natureshadow: naja, was heisst "einfach die LDIFs editieren"? du musst halt die rechte haben, um cn=config zu bearbeiten
<nextnewbee> hallo wie mache ich den Würfel bei kompiz eingestellt habe ich alles jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich den würfel aufmache?
<mgolisch> nextnewbee: alt+maustaste
<mgolisch> oder alt+pfeiltasten
<mgolisch> oder so kann man da aber auch einstellen
<Natureshadow> joschi: puuuh .... jetzt loggt das aber ne ganze menge
<Natureshadow> welche Logs brauche ich denn wohl um das zu debuggen .... stats?
<joschi> Natureshadow: acl und stats haette ich gesagt
<nextnewbee> danke mgolisch
<Natureshadow> also wie es aussieht versucht phpLDAPAdmin gar nicht einen eintrag anzulegen. ich glaube phpldapadmin ist das was kaputt ist
<joschi> Natureshadow: ich habe gute erfahrungen mit apache directory studio gemacht ;)
<Natureshadow> joschi: gibts nicht im repo, sehe ich das richtig?
<joschi> Natureshadow: ja, siehst du richtig
<joschi> hat hier zufaellig jemand octopussy (http://www.8pussy.org/) unter debian oder ubuntu im einsatz?
<bekks> Ist das ein Metafragendetektor? :P
<joschi> bekks: nein. ein einfaches ja reicht mir ;)
<Fusskrank> mahlzeit
<noobody> hi leute... was kann man tun, wenn nach nem kernelupdate ubtuntu nicht mehr startet? ich komm in den bootloader wo ich winxp oder ubuntu auswählen kann und wenn ich ubuntu wähle startet der rechner sofort neu
<mgolisch> sofort?
<rumpe1> noobody, kannst du noch älltere kernels wählen? was ist mit recovery-modus?
<noobody> sofort ja
<noobody> ohne irgendwelche kernels wählen zu können
<Frickelpit> drück mal shift beim starten
<Frickelpit> dann kommst du in das grubmenü
<mgolisch> das menu muss er ja haben wenn er windows auswaehlen kann,
<mgolisch> oder bootest du mit dem windows bootloader?
<mgolisch> ist das wubi?
<noobody> jupp das is wubi
<mgolisch> ah ok
<rumpe1> bin raus ^^
<mgolisch> dann kann er vermutlich schon den grub4dos nicht starten
<Frickelpit> hört das denn nie auf mit dem Wubi …
<noobody> das is bei meiner mutter aufm lappi
<Frickelpit> noobody: wubi ist die mit abstand schlechteste möglichkeit, um mal ubuntu zu testen
<noobody> also da kommt try hdd0,0 ntfs5:  und im nächsten bildschirm unknown command found
<noobody> file not found und dann neustart... die meldungen kommen innerhalb ner sekunde
<Frickelpit> vermutlich stimmt der eintrag in der boot.ini nicht
<noobody> wo liegt dir normalerweise?
<Frickelpit> in windows
<Frickelpit> k.a. wo genau
<noobody> ^^
<rumpe1> C:\ ?
<noobody> ich glaub direkt unter C
<noobody> jupp
<noobody> hmm
<noobody> da steht drin multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\Windows.0="Microsoft WIndos XP" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<bekks> Da steht noch mehr drin.
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> moin LupusE 
<noobody> na timeout 30, damit er runter zählt und default=C:\wubildr.mbr und [Operating Systems] C:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"  aber ich hab das gefühl das in der multi(0) usw nen fehler ist... der rest ergibt ja sinn
<bekks> Nopaste die ganze Datei, sonst kann man nicht mal versuchen, Dir zu helfen.
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/e5KRZki4
<mgolisch> die datei gibts?
<bekks> noobody: In der Datei ist alles in Ordnung.
<mgolisch> also diese wubildr.mbr
<noobody> ja? was ist mit der? ich hab grad mal rein gesehen... leider ist die nicht lesbar mitm editor
<mgolisch> jo das muss da irgendwo ne config datei haben
<mgolisch> darin ist wohl was falsch
<noobody> so ein mist... aus der config wird man auch nicht schlau
<mgolisch> wieso?
<mgolisch> ist eigentlich grub oder sowas
<mgolisch> zumindest frueher
<mgolisch> ka hab diesen wubi kram ewig nicht verwendet
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> hmm^2.
<TheInfinity> was macht man wenn ne onboard netzwerkkarte nicht mehr in lspci auftaucht? RIP?
<mgolisch> im bios deaktiviert?
<TheInfinity> hab grade load setup defaults gemacht ... nochmal explizit nachschauen ...
<TheInfinity> ne ist an
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/pwXginA1
<noobody> das is die config
<TheInfinity> hmm. no chance, nicht da das ding. wtf.
<Robert_Zenz> TheInfinity, hat der Ausgang LEDs, und wenn ja, reagieren die auf ein/ausstecken vom Kabel?
<TheInfinity> Robert_Zenz: hat leds, reagieren nicht.
<Robert_Zenz> TheInfinity, ohne viel Ahnung zu haben, würd ich mal sagen dass das nicht gut ist. Meine reagieren sogar wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist. :/
<TheInfinity> Robert_Zenz: ich fürchte es.
<mgolisch> noobody: war das die grub.cfg?
<mgolisch> naja egal ich geh mal
<mgolisch> brbr
<Bausparfuchs> wunderschönen Sonntag!
<noobody> jupp das war sie gewesen
<noobody> bzw die wubildr.cfg
<dreamon_> Hab gerade Screen auf Multiscreen umgestellt. (funktioniert eigentlich immer ganz gut. Aber diesmal irgendwie nicht.. bild schwarz nur Mauszeigt ist noch da.(bewegbar). TextKonsole geht. Hab ich ne Chance ohne zu rebooten?
<bekks> "Screen auf Multiscreen"?
<dreamon_> ups .. war kurz disconnected
<floogy> Ich habe keinen sound, aber der Pegel schlägt aus.
<floogy> Wenn ich windows starte habe ich dort sound.
<floogy> Wie kann man sich das erklären?
<k1l> falsches output device
<floogy> 10.04 amd alsa backport
<k1l> *in glaskugel les*
<floogy> K1l, eher nicht
<k1l> ,soundprobleme? floogy 
<p0ny> floogy, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<floogy> Ja, die glaskugel hätte ich jetzt selbst gern ;)
<jokrebel> floogy: welcher Pegel? Wo? Wie?
<floogy> pulseaudio Lautstärkeregler schlägt aus bei paoplay irgendeine.wav
<floogy> paplay
<floogy> jack Sink (pulseaudio sink)
<floogy> (pulseaudio jack sink)
<floogy> sorry
<floogy> Im jack patchage sind alle Verbindungen wunderbar aufgeführt. Keine xruns etc.
<jokrebel> floogy: Mehrere Soundausgänge vorhanden? Alle mit Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer getestet?
<floogy> Ja
<floogy> Vielleicht sollte ich das alsa backport downgraden, hm
<floogy> Ich sollte auf jeden Fall nochmal überprüfen, ob ich in Windows nach wie vor sound habe.
<jokrebel> jo
<floogy> Ich hab' leider keine Idee wie man das sinnvoll debuggen kann.
<floogy> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=866e92f95489a8aea93f45916fa35b85b05b366b
<floogy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300801/
<floogy> Ich werde erst mal mit dem reboot in Windows weitermachen :(
<floogy> Ich hasse Trial & Error
<dreamon_> floogy, Ich hab nicht alles mitbekommen, was hast du eine Hardware hatte neulich auch mal 2Tage Soundprobleme .. war ein Acer notebook und maverick
<floogy> dreamon_, steht im alsa-link, hast Du den mitbekommen?
<dreamon_> floogy, mach nochma
<floogy> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=866e92f95489a8aea93f45916fa35b85b05b366b
<floogy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300801/
<floogy>  NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at irq 22 (nforce) asus A8N-SLI deluxe onboard sound
<floogy> hda-intel
<dreamon_> was du neuinstalliert? oder kams irgendwann?
<dreamon_> was=hast
<floogy> sorry snd_intel8x0, Ja, da war ein alsa-base update, dass zuerst nicht installiert werden konnte. Nachdem kernelupdates kamen wurde es aber installiert (backport)
<floogy> Da ich sound nicht so oft benutze kann ich's aber nicht einordnen.
<dreamon_> alsa-mixer hast bestimmt schon geschaut ob alles oben ist
<floogy> Jetzt wollte ich ein Interview mit Noam Chomsky zu wikileaks auf youtube hören, und da ging es mir dann wieder gegen den strich, dass ich ja seit einiger Zeit keinen sound mehr habe :(
<floogy> dreamon_, alsamixer ist alles auf etwa 80%
<floogy> Das merkwürdige ist, dass ich keine wirklich gravierenden Fehlermeldungen entdecken kann.
<dreamon_> Ich hatte eine andere Hardware.. bei meinem Problem.  Aber schau mal da -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555899
<dreamon_> Dein lautsprecher sind schon ok? ;)
<floogy> Ja, die knacken beim Lautstärkeregler (hardwareregler an der Aktivbox). headphones gehen ebenfalls nicht.
<floogy> pulseaudio -vv:
<floogy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300807/
<floogy> Während paplay
<floogy> So, ich boote nun erst mal zur Prüfung der Hardware in WinXP
<NeutrinoPower> hallo
<NeutrinoPower> ich hab dummerweise auf 10.10 geupgradet wo der Rechner "nur" eine Nvidia Geforce 3 Ti 200 GraKa hat, gibt es da absolut keine Möglichkeit mehr 3D-Beschleunigung zu haben?
<NeutrinoPower> gibt es eine möglichkeit auf 10.4 downzugraden?
<NeutrinoPower> hi Tscheesy
<bekks> Mit der Karte gabs die Möglichkeit sowieso nicht ernsthaft.
<NeutrinoPower> doch, es hat vorher funktioniert
<bekks> NeutrinoPower: Aber mit 10.10 und SO alter Hardware von Nvidia siehts bitter aus.
<NeutrinoPower> man konnt super Quake3 in hoher Auflösung spielen
<Frickelpit> downgrade = neuinstallation
<bekks> Mit der Karte? Niemals.
<NeutrinoPower> tja, dann muss ich neuinstalieren
<spY|da> bekks, und wie das ging xD
<joschi> bekks: das kommt auf die definition von "hoher aufliesung" an, aber generell geht das schon
<spY|da> das ist quake3 
<joschi> s/aufliesung/aufloesung/
<p0ny> joschi meant: bekks: das kommt auf die definition von "hoher aufloesung" an, aber generell geht das schon
<NeutrinoPower> 1280x1024
<joschi> in der aufloesung hat das damals auch schon mit einer geforce2 geklappt
<Frickelpit> das ist keine hohe auflösung
<NeutrinoPower> na gut
<NeutrinoPower> aber es soll funktionieren
<dreamon_> Habe gerade ein super Programm gefunden um Multiscreen zu verwalten -> disper -> 2.Monitor angesteck "disper -d auto -e" eingeben.. und schon ist bild da. Monitor angesteckt. wieder gleicher befehl, alles wieder im SingleMonitor Mode. Super. (nur so zu Info)
<dreamon_> angesteckt(2) = abgesteckt
<Tomash> Tach @all
<Tomash> kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen deutsche ubuntu-server channel gibt ?
<k1l> Tomash: stell dir fragen einfach hier
<k1l> (und nein, es gibt keinen extra server channel in deutsch)
<Tomash> k1l: ok, gerne
<Tomash> habe probleme mit kvm und performance meiner guest, d.h. bei diversen operationen dauert es einfach sehr lange bis diese reagieren, teilweise sind es lokale lese schreibvorgänge, teilweise auch kopiervorgänge aus dem netzwerk
<Tomash> was sehr kurios ist, das wenn ich auf dem host per ssh eine session geöffnet habe kann es sein das diese ssh session manchmal hängt bzw. 5-25 sec braucht bis diese reagiert, eine neue ssh session kann ich aber zur gleichen zeit sofort öffnen... 
<bekks> Betreibst du die Guests mit oder ohne hvm?
<Tomash> mit hvm
<NeutrinoPower> kann ich irgendwie eine Liste aller Programme von aptitude bekommen um sie auf ein anderes Ubuntu alle zu installieren?
<Frickelpit> NeutrinoPower: ja
<Frickelpit> such mal nach paketliste ubuntu
<fornext> habe einen davical-server nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DAViCal .......... aber beim Öffnen von .../davical über den Webbrowser wird nur eine leere Seite angeziegt. Jemand eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?
<imox1234> kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial um java zu lernen? ich weiß man kann googlen aber es gibt ja einfach jedes menge und ich weiß nicht welches gut ist 
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketlisten
<NeutrinoPower> danke
<apollo13> imox1234: das ist ein support channel
<NeutrinoPower> kann ich die auch auf einer anderen ubuntu-Version wiederherstellen?
<apollo13> -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Frickelpit> NeutrinoPower: steht im artikel
<imox1234> es war ja nur eine frage mehr nicht
<apollo13> imox1234: ja, aber wenn du ne antwort willst solltest sie im anderen channel stellen, mehr nicht…
<imox1234> kk
<imox1234> da gabs aber keine ;) 
<apollo13> mal was anderes, angenommen ich kann meine platten ausschließen und hab nen gigabit netzwerk; was für ne übertragungsrate sollte ich über cifs erwarten?
<apollo13> über 100mbit bin ich überhaupt nur bei nem megabyte, was mir etwas wenig vorkommt
<joschi> apollo13: das kommt auf die qualitaet deines netzwerks und die der festplatten an. auch 1 MiB/s kommt mir etwas wenig vor, wenn wirklich alle komponenten 100 MBit/s fahren (und kein china/taiwan billigschrott zwischendrin haengt)
<apollo13> joschi: nunja state of the art ssd ;) irgendwelche tipps wie man sowas debugt?
<apollo13> und nunja, die maschinen sind zum testen direkt verbunden
<joschi> apollo13: und beide netzwerkinterfaces fahren 100 mbit/s full-duplex?
<joschi> apollo13: ggf. mit ethtool oder mii-tool pruefen
<apollo13> jupp
<apollo13> wie gesagt die sachen hab ich im prinzip schon alle ausgeschlossen
<apollo13> ich bin grad bei samba etc auf der suche
<Natureshadow> sooo ....
<Natureshadow> mein LDAP funktioniert jetzt wunderbar. phpLDAPAdmin ist weiterhin kaputt, aber wer braucht das schon ...
<Natureshadow> was ich nicht finde ist ne info, wie ich jetzt TLS udn sowas in das cn=config-Backend rein kriege ...
<apollo13> Natureshadow: das hängt stark von der openldap version ab, eg online vs offline config
<Natureshadow> apollo13: cn=config ist doch immer online?
<joschi> Natureshadow: faustregel option foobar in der slapd.conf ist jetzt olcFooBar in der online config ;)
<apollo13> Natureshadow: nö, afaik war früher alles offline
<joschi> Natureshadow: siehe auch das schon zuvor verlinkte http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/slapdconf2.html
<apollo13> vor alle die config
<Natureshadow> apollo13: Ja aber das Ding hieß dann slapd.conf und nicht cn=config
<apollo13> haha
<huzpol> hi leute kann ich unter ubuntu ein eine ftp verbindung als laufwerk mounten ?unter windoof gibt es sowas wie netdrive was nie funkst ich hoffe ubuntu kann das auch :-)
<joschi> huzpol: curlftpfs
<apollo13> gnome übers gvfs kann auch ftp verbindungen "mounte"
<apollo13> +n
<huzpol> joschi: ist live time also die sachen die ich in gemounten laufwerk mache sind sofort sichtbar?
<apollo13> Natureshadow: egal, das einfachste ist imo das ganze offline zu konfigurieren und dann nach online zu konvertieren
<Natureshadow> apollo13: geht das auch noch unfallfrei wenn der slapd schon im einsatz ist?
<apollo13> nope
<apollo13> aber den richtig man ja eh nicht ohne tls ein?!
<joschi> huzpol: ich weiss nicht was live time sein soll, aber curlftpfs macht eine verbindung zum ftp-server auf und laesst dich darauf dann die ueblichen posix dateioperationen ausfuehren
 * apollo13 wird diese online config nie mögen^^
<huzpol> ok
<huzpol> super danke
<joschi> apollo13: vor allem verraet einem vorher niemand, dass nicht alle backends damit funktionieren...
<apollo13> joschi: ist ja auch noich relativ neu ;)
<joschi> apollo13: nicht wirklich
<apollo13> wobei eigentlich online aktuell die einzige option ist, openldap ist bei changes gerne sehr drastisch -- von daher kann sein, dass offline config morgen schon gar nimmer geht
<joschi> apollo13: ja, hoffentlich portieren sie bis dahin alle backends und overlays.
<leszek> hi
<godmok> hi, ich hab mal eine kurze frage zu tmpfs. wenn man keine begrenzung bei tmpfs eingibt in der fstab, müsste dann nicht der freie speicher davon variieren?
<godmok> bzw der speicher allgemein
<ppq> godmok, default sind 50% des ram afaik
<joschi> godmok: nein, tmpfs nimmt die haelfte des verbauten hauptspeichers 
<godmok> hmmm, das würde dann vieles erklären. zeit des umzustellen. danke
<Tomash> habe probleme mit dem durchreichen eines usb sticks in lucid mit kvm zu einem windows guest, d.h. er wrid in virt-manager angezeigt und lt. logfile auch gebootet aber fuck windoof sieht diesen nicht
<Tomash> einziger fehler ist dieser usb_create: no bus specified, using "usb.0" for "usb-host"
<Tomash> danach sieht aber alles ok aus vom logfile
<floogy> Hi
<apollo13> hat hier jemand noch nen ubuntu 9.10 und kann mir: apt-file search r8169.ko eintippen?
<floogy> dreamon_, Die Hardware ist ok, unter Windows habe ich sound.
<floogy> apollo13,   r8169.ko site:packages.ubuntu.com
<floogy> <- google
<joschi> apollo13: packages.ubuntu.com kennst du? ;)
<apollo13> joschi: ja, dass man darin auch nach contents suchen kann war mir neu
<xperia_> hallo allerseits. habe eine frage zu memcached. irrgend wie funktionieren meine php scripte nach dem server upgrade nicht richtig mit memcache. manchmal werden die werte gesetzt manchmal werde sie überhaupt nicht gesetzt. memcache server funktioniert einwandfrei ist am laufen aber wie schon gesagt aus irrgend einem grund ist das setzten von werten nicht mehr zuverlässig
<xperia_> hat jemand vielleicht das gleiche problem gehabt oder kann mir vielleicht ein tip diesbezüglich geben ?
<xperia_> es geht um zeilen wie diese da
<xperia_> $memcache->set("MeineVar", "Mein Inhalt", false, 0);
<xperia_> genau diese Zeile funktioniert nur teilweise. einmal geht es einmal geht es nicht
<TheInfinity> xperia_: ich würd in nem php channel fragen ;)
<xperia_> bin mir nicht sicher das dies ein php problem ist den vor dem upgrade hat alles bestens funktioniert aber danke für den tipp
<TheInfinity> welchem upgrade?
<TheInfinity> also von wo nach wo?
<xperia_> lucid zu maveric. hm hab jetzt diesen kommentar entdeckt http://php.net/manual/de/memcache.replace.php
<xperia_> memcached scheint instabil zu sein
<TheInfinity> xperia_: maveric ist vor allem ziemlich ungeeignet für server
<xperia_> wirklich ? wieso den das ?
<smt> hmm, bei neu auftretenden php probst tippen ich mal auf das update Hardy zu lucid. oder mit anderen Worten php 5.2 zu 5.3
<TheInfinity> xperia_: weil maveric kein LTS ist
<TheInfinity> xperia_: und weil serverdienste auf not lts seit jeher n recht beschissenen support haben. steht aber auch so in den readme files.
<xperia_> ich habe mit den upgrade zyklen kein problem sofern die blöde software nicht abschmiert wie bei memcache
<TheInfinity> xperia_: ich könnt dir noch n haufen andere probleme dieser art nennen, nicht-LTS sind einfach ungeeignet für server
<xperia_> hmmm LTS habe ich gedacht ist fpr leute welche keine Upgrades durchführen wollen alle 6 Monate aber das man für Server nur LTS verwenden soll ist mir neu !vielleicht kann es ja jemand testen. ihr braucht http://php.net/manual/de/memcache.replace.php
<xperia_> ehh sorry ihr braucht  sudo apt-get install php5-memcache memcached
<TheInfinity> xperia_: nicht denken. lesen. :)
<xperia_> dann mitelssudo /etc/init.d/memcached start den service starten und mit phpinfo(); exit; im script testen ob alles aus php sicht eingebunden ist.
<TheInfinity> xperia_: ich hab keine non lts server ;)
<smt> ich schön, aber nicht in reichweite, sorry
<smt> zefix drecks t9
<xperia_> okay werde mal das ganze ins ubuntu-server channel posten
<floogy>  aplay -D  plughw:0,0 -r 44100  ~/cdda.wav
<floogy> <- läuft normal durch, ich höre aber nix
<floogy> alsamixer alles auf 80%
<floogy> Unter Windows läuft sound.
<floogy> Was könnte das Problem sein?
<floogy> aplay     20564 gerhard  mem    CHR  116,8          5691 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<floogy> aplay     20564 gerhard    4u   CHR  116,8      0t0 5691 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<floogy> <- lsof /dev/snd/*
<ppq> floogy, vllt. im alsamixer ein switsch falsch
<xperia_> floggy öffne mal die console und tip mal das commando "sudo alsamixer" ein denke bei dir sind die werte falsch gesetzt
<ppq> xperia_, erm, alsamixer als root?!
<floogy> Ich hab' nix gemuted wenn ihr das meint
<ppq> xperia_, diese "sudo ist das allheilmittel!"-mentalität tut gar nicht gut
<ppq> floogy, nein, switsches, keine mixer
<ppq> floogy, bspw. irgendwelche aktivierten s/pdif, die kannst du mal ausmachen
<ppq> +sachen
<floogy> ppq ?? switches
<ppq> floogy, ja, schalter halt. sieht im alsamixer aus wie ein mixer-kanal, allerdings ohne die säule. da steht dann unten einfach OO für aktiviert oder MM für deaktiviert
<ppq> meistens sind da so viele mixerkanäle, dass man nicht bemerkt, dass es rechts noch weitergeht (mit den pfeiltasten mal dahinnavigieren)
<floogy> Ah, ok, mom
<apollo13> oh btw, kann man die mixer settings irgendwie sinnvoll speichern?
<floogy> amixer http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300855/
<apollo13> ohne dass er die vergisst (zb wenn ich mein usb headset ansteck sollen die alten settings wieder da sein)
<ppq> floogy, mute/deaktiviere testweise doch mal die IEC958 sachen
<floogy> apollo13, amixer set ?
<floogy> ppq, ok
<apollo13> floogy: überlebt das reboots und ein/ausgesteckte sounddevices
<floogy> apollo13,  ka
<floogy> ppq, [00] reicht dafür aus?
<ppq> floogy, OO heißt aktiviert, drück mal m
<floogy> ppq mm heißt mute?
<ppq> ja
<floogy> oO
<floogy> ;)
<floogy> Ok, hat geknackt, das wars wohl. Beknackt, habe ich voll andersherum verstanden.
<floogy> Jo geht wieder
<floogy> Kann ja nicht wahr sein. amixer Ausgabe hätte ich auch besser m,al genau gelesen. Peinlich.
<floogy> Kein Wunder, dass ich keine Fehler gefunden hatte.
<floogy> Bei paplay kommt:
<floogy> W: socket-server.c: TCP connection refused by tcpwrap.
<floogy> /etc/hosts.allow: pulseaudio-native: LOCAL
<floogy> pulseaudio-native: 127.0.0.1
<floogy> hm, Weshalb kommt dann die Fehlermeldung?
<floogy> Was habt ihr in  /etc/hosts.allow stehen, was pulse angeht?
<floogy> Wenn ich in /etc/hosts.deny versuchsweise ALL:ALL auskommentiere geht paplay
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage zur shell: wenn ich ls eingebe, dann möchte ich, dass die Verzeichnisse in einer anderen Farbe angezeigt werden als die anderen Dateien. Wie kriegt man das hin?
<beowolf> mist
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage zur shell: wenn ich ls eingebe,
<beowolf> dann möchte ich, dass die Verzeichnisse in einer anderen Farbe
<beowolf> angezeigt werden als die anderen Dateien. Wie kriegt man das hin?
<knittl> hi. hat jemand eine idee wo mein problem liegen könnte: manchmal aktualisiert sich die grafische oberfläche nicht. der mauszeiger lässt sich nicht bewegen
<knittl> nach einigen sekunden ist alles wieder ok
<knittl> beowolf: mit ls --color=auto
<ppq> beowolf, in einer zeile war schon ok :)
<beowolf> ppq, ich hatte den beitrag versehentlich in den englischen channel gepostet, danach rauskopiert
<nexx> beowolf: du musst was in deiner ~/.bashrc ändern
<TERRACORP> beowolf: die konfiguration der shell erfolgt in ~/.bashrc, aber die syntax kenn ichz leider nicht
<beowolf> knittl, ich möchte, dass ls immer farbig funktioniert, nicht nur wenn ich den parameter angebe
<nexx> beowolf: ich poste dir mal meine bashrc
<beowolf> mein bashrc existiert nicht
<knittl> beowolf: dann als alias in der ~/.bashrc definieren
<knittl> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<nexx> urgh, beginner
<ppq> dieser alias ist soweit ich weiß sogar schon per deafult vorhanden
<Frickelpit> ja ist er
<beowolf> knittl danke, jetzt klappt's
<nexx> beowolf: schieb deine .bashrc als sicherungskopie wo anders hin und füge das hier http://pastebin.ca/2011212 in die neue .bashrc datei ein
<TERRACORP> sie werden auch in ner andren farbe angezeigt - bbei mir derzeit blau
<nexx> im dateimanager versteckte dateien anzeigen: alt+. (punkt)
<nexx> sofern das bei nautilus genauso ist wie bei dolphin
<Frickelpit> oder wenn man kein KDE nutzt mit strg+H ;-)
<knittl> ctrl-h zeigt versteckte files an
<nexx> :P
<beowolf> nexx, wo hast du diese bashrc her?
<nexx> das ist meine
<nexx> farben gesetzt und zusätzlich vor jeder zeile die uhrzeit des abgesetzten befehls
<beowolf> nexx, wie kann ich den inhalt vernünftig kopieren, ohne auch die zeilennummern mitzukopieren?
<nexx> unten ist noch sone box
<nexx> da steht nur der inhalt ohne zeilennummern drin
<beowolf> ich benutze den jed als editor
<beowolf> naja...
<nexx> ist doch wurst welchen editor du nimmst? geht doch ums rauskopieren von pastebin
<beowolf> mit emacs klappt das einfügen besser
<floogy> Nach  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#Igetthiserrormessage:Connectionrefused
<beowolf> nexx, schöne farben
<nexx> also funktionierts?
<floogy> Sollte das hier ok sein, oder? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300883/
<beowolf> jetzt funktioniert's
<beowolf> danke!
<nexx> np
<knittl> hat jemand ne idee zu meinem problem?
<nexx> das da wäre? 
<knittl> die GUI friert ein
<knittl> für ein paar sekunden, danach geht's wieder
<knittl> maus lässt sich währenddessen bewegen
<knittl> passiert oft wenn firefox offen ist. treiber ist nvidia-173
<ttys2> Hi. Gibt es ein (Festplatten-)Dateisystem mit zusätzlicher Fehlerkorrektur?
<ppq> knittl, vllt. in dmesg irgendwas interessantes?
<ttys2> Für DVDs gibt es dvdisaster. Gibt es sowas ähnliches auch für Festplatten?
<nexx> knittl: passiert das auch, wenn der treiber deaktiviert ist?
<LetoThe2nd> ttys2: was hast du _eigentlich_ vor?
<knittl> ppq: nö. aber ich kann nochmal schauen
<LetoThe2nd> ttys2: und dvdisaster ist alles mögliche, aber sowas von _kein_ dateisystem.
<knittl> nexx: keine ahnung. hab nouveau schon länger nicht mehr verwendet, weil da standby nicht geht
<ttys2> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab eine Festplatte mit defekten Sektoren.
<nexx> knittl: wenns da auch auftritt isses kein treiber problem
<ppq> wie wärs mit fsck mit der badblocks-option, ttys2 
<knittl> ttys2: neue festplatte kaufen
<knittl> nexx: es könnte auch mit meinem multimonitor-setup zusammenhängen, keine ahnung
<ttys2> ja. Hab mir 1,5TB gekauft und die ist voll. :-P
<nexx> knittl: letztens irgendwas geändert? gings vorher?
<Blindie> nabend
<knittl> nexx: nein, ist jetzt schon länger so
<beowolf> Frage zur Neuinstallation auf einem neuen Rechner. Wie sollte ich die Festplatte (500 GB) partitionieren? Ist für /boot eine eigene Partition nötig? Hab 4 GB RAM, wie groß sollte die Swap-Partition sein?
<knittl> ttys2: defekte sektoren sind normal ein hardwaredefekt
<knittl> ich würd ’n backup machen
<Blindie> wie is bei kde der befehl um datein zu editieren?
<Blindie> bei gnome ist das ja gedit
<nexx> beowolf: 50gb auf / und rest auf /home, swap reichen 2gb
<nexx> Blindie: kommt auf den editor an
<beowolf> blindie: sudo aptitude install gedit, dann klappt das auch unter KDE :)
<knittl> nexx: mit 2 gb geht dann aber keine ruhezustand
<nexx> na dann halt 4 :p
<Blindie> danke
<beowolf> Blindie: du kannst auch mit vi in der Konsole arbeiten
<niCe> hi, hab n kleines prob. mit meinem md0-array, /dev/sdc1 wird nicht eingebunden --- http://nopaste.info/82d4292d34.html
<knittl> 50 gb find ich übertrieben für root
<knittl> 15 sollten doch auch ausreichen
<nexx> meistens tuts das
<Blindie> command not found
<ttys2> Wollte nur kurzfristig was auf der auslagern und da sie leer ist, die Datensicherheit etwas erhöhen.
<nexx> Blindie: wohl kaum :>
<beowolf> nexx, warum nur 2 gb für Swap? Was ist mit suspend-to-disk?
<Blindie> doch
<nexx> beowolf: wie knittl sagte, mach 4 draus
<Blindie> naja
<Blindie> kann sein das man erst aptude installieren muss oder so?
<nexx> nö
<Blindie> komisch
<nexx> probier mal "sudo apt-get install gedit"
<beowolf> aptitude heißt der befehl, habe ich mich vertippt?
<LetoThe2nd> doch.
<LetoThe2nd> aptitude ist nicht mehr im default setup mit drinnen. apt-get schon.
<beowolf> apt-get ist deprecated, wird nicht mehr empfohlen, lieber aptitude
<nexx> LetoThe2nd: aptitude ist doch in jeder von debian distri drin?
<knittl> LetoThe2nd: was, echt?
<nexx> oha, ist mir neu
<Blindie> E: Paket gedit kann nicht gefunden werden 
<LetoThe2nd> beowolf: nexx: verwechselt ihr vielleicht debian- und ubuntu-support? ;-)
<nexx> bei meinen *ubuntus war aptitude immer dabie
<Blindie> hab kubuntu
<beowolf> LetoThe2nd: aptitude funktioniert bei mir auch
<nexx> aber dass der gedit nich findet...
<Blindie> und ich brauch das um nen proxy in profile einzutragen
<nexx> irgendwas an den sources gemacht?
<nexx> oder nimm halt vim
<Blindie> nein
<knittl> nexx: nimm doch einfach vim oder nano
<Blindie> frisch installiert
<beowolf> nexx, gedit sollte in seinen quellen vorhanden sein
<LetoThe2nd> beowolf: keiner bestreitet die funktion. aber man muss es halt nachinstallieren.
<knittl> kate ist der kde-texteditor
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<nexx> ach ab 10.10... so aktuell bin ich nich ^^
<floogy> beowolf, LetoThe2nd, ist apt-get in debian immer noch depricated und aptitude in ubuntu default nicht dabei? Sonderbar
<beowolf> blindie, was ist mit kedit? gibt es ein programm, das so heißt?
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: einfach mal den link kurz lesen, ok?
<nexx> Blindie: was sagt apt-cache search gedit?
<nexx> in meinen ollen quellen ist das drin
<knittl> nehmt doch einfach vi, nano oder kate
<floogy> LetoThe2nd, ok, hatte ich während des tippens noch nicht gesehen.
<nexx> vim ftw :o
<Blindie> garnichts
<nexx> dann äh
<nexx> erst mal sudo apt-get update
<beowolf> blindie, oder du nimmst den emacs, der könig der editoren
<nexx> dann nochmal den install befehl
<Blindie> bekomme ich den auch erst ma ohne internet?
<Blindie> kann im moment den proxy noch nicht einrichten
<knittl> Blindie: nimm kate -.-
<nexx> Blindie: nö
<Blindie> blöd
<beowolf> blindie, du bist doch online, oder?
<Blindie> mit dem browser
<nexx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gedit
<floogy> LetoThe2nd, That's an insane decision
<Blindie> aber für die anderen sachen muss ich noch benutzername und password eintragen
<nexx> da auf das knöpfchen drücken, könnte klappen :p
<nexx> aber es ist mit sicherheit schneller, nen editor zu nehmen der schon da ist. wie gesagt z.b. kate
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: ansichtssache und auch völlig egal hier, ich hab nur den fakt genannt dass es einfach so ist.
<Blindie> kate geht
<beowolf> kennt sich jemand mit verschlüsselten home-verzeichnissen aus? ich möchte ubuntu auf einer neuen platte installieren, danach möchte ich die daten meiner jetzigen platte importieren. 
<LetoThe2nd> beowolf: da steht alles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Blindie> wo finde ich den bei kde die systemupdates?
<ppq> *denn
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> kann mir das jemand sagen?
<RomD> ich habe ein problem mit meinem samsung drucker/scanner-kombigerät. nach umstecken ging nur noch der scanner, nicht mehr der drucker.
<Frickelpit> Blindie: was?
<RomD> ich habe dann cups neu gestartet und seit dem geht zwar der drucker, aber der scanner nicht mehr.
<Blindie> wo finde ich bei kde die system updates
<Blindie> ?
<Frickelpit> was meinst du mit systemupdates?
<RomD> sane-find-scanner gibt ein ergebnis, aber scanimage -L findet nichts. hat jemand ne idee wie man das lösen kann?
<Blindie> na updates für kubuntu
<Blindie> was man bei gnome unter system - updates findet
<Frickelpit> Blindie: es gibt KPackagekit, das ist die grafische Verwaltung der Paketquellen
<Natureshadow> soo, jetzt läuft das mit dem LDAP shcon mal alles ganz gu :)
<Natureshadow> *gut
<Blindie> hm
<Blindie> ich bekomme keine verbindung zum internet, obwohl ich schon alles in die profile datei eingetragen habe
<Tscheesy> Blindie: Systemeinstellungen - Software hinzufügen/entfernen
<jokrebel_> Blindie: Ohne Internet wird es mit jedem Tool schwierig up-zu-daten…
<Natureshadow> Hat jemand schon mal erfolgreich Redmine auf einem maverick isntalliert? Die Wikis sind ja alle grausam veraltet .... das entspechende Paket verhält sich auch nicht wirklich so wie sich ein Paket verhalten sollte (z.B. Apache Konfig)
<Blindie> ich frag mich auch grad warum ich keine verbindung habe
<Blindie> oder muss man nen proxy noch woanders eintragen
<ppq> ja
<ppq> apt.conf
<ppq> in die /etc/apt/apt.conf, was da reingehört kannst du sicher leicht ergoogeln
<Blindie> lol
<Blindie> die existiert garnicht
<Blindie> nur ne apt.conf.new
<ppq> macht nichts
<ppq> erstell halt eine
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> wat kommt den da so rein
<k1l> Blindie: http://linux.die.net/man/5/apt.conf
<NeutrinoPower> wie kann ich alles, was in Liste a ist, aber nicht in Liste b in Liste c machen?
<apollo13> set(a) - set(b)
<apollo13> wtf
<apollo13> NeutrinoPower: falscher channel?! oder fehlt mir der kontext *gg*
<NeutrinoPower> ich hab 2 Paketlisten und möchte all das, was in der alten Liste ist installieren
<NeutrinoPower> oder soll ich einfach das alte auch wieder installieren?
<NeutrinoPower> bzw das, was schon da ist  nochmal installieren?
<Blindie> hab grad nen größeres problem
<Blindie> mein windows 7 sthet nicht mehr im grub
<k1l> ,grub2? Blindie 
<p0ny> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Blindie> glaub schon das bei kubuntu 10.10 grub 2 dabei ist
<k1l> ,bot? Blindie 
<p0ny> Blindie: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> lies den link vom bot 
<k1l> (du bist doch jetzt schon lange genug hier auffällig um das zu wissen)
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: soll ich auch auffällig werden? ;-)
<beowolf> frage: wenn man ubuntu installiert, dann wird im installationsmenü angeboten, das home-verzeichnis verschlüsseln zu lassen. kommt da encryptfs zum zuge?
<LetoThe2nd> NeutrinoPower: ich würds einfach drüber büglen. wenn ein paket schon installiert ist, wirds einfach ignoroert.
<LetoThe2nd> beowolf: ja. könnte sein, dass ich dir deswegen genau den link gab, oder?
<NeutrinoPower> ok
<jokrebel> hm…hatte ich grad auch angefangen zu tippen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> NeutrinoPower: ausser du setzt --reinstall, dann wirds halt drübergebügelt. aber sogar das sollte egal sein.
<beowolf> LetoThe2nd: in einem Artikel habe ich gelesen, dass es auch LUKS geben soll
<Blindie> ich finde das nicht
<k1l> Blindie: bei dir ist auch der namen programm oder? http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=win%207%20grub&area=forum
 * LetoThe2nd gibt nen k1l nen keks.... und nen grossen glühwein.
 * k1l dankt :)
<Blindie> sudo: grub-setup: command not found O_O
<Frickelpit> grub-setup gibt es auch nicht
<Frickelpit> Blindie: du suchst wahrscheinlich update-grub
<Blindie> funktioniert auch nicht
<Blindie> kommt die gleiche meldung
<Frickelpit> ,fn? Blindie
<p0ny> Blindie: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Blindie> sudo: update-grub: command not found
<Tscheesy> Blindie: ohne : :
<peter_> hast du n doppelpunkt hinter sudo geschrieben?=ist falsch
<Blindie> habe ich nicht
<Blindie> verdammt
<Blindie> ich bekomme es nicht hin
<peter____> wasn?
<Blindie> na windows 7 in gub einfügen
<peter____> aso
<peter____> braucht man eh nicht ^^
<Blindie> wie kann ich den unter ubutu nen ubuntu live stick erstellen?
<k1l> Blindie: setz dich hin und lies, wie man grub2 richtig konfguriert. und wenn du dann an einer stelle nicht weiter kommst dann beschreib GENAU wo es hakt. so kann dir kein mensch helfen. und erst recht nicht, wenn du zu faul zum lesen bist
<peter____> haste grub legacy oder grub 2? und btw, normalerweise ist das automatisch in der conf
<Blindie> und da ich ab und zu gerne spiel brauch ich windows
<Blindie> zumbeispiel das sudo: update-grub: command not found
<Blindie> keine ahnung
<Blindie> warscheinlich grub 2
<k1l> sudo ohne die ":" dahinter
<k1l> und du hast garantiert grub2
<Blindie> ich hab da kein :
<Blindie> das hat er bei der ausgabe eingefügt
<Blindie> denke schon
<Blindie> oder was ist bei ubuntu 10.10 dabei
<peter____> 2
<Blindie> dan hab ich grub 2
<peter____> k
<Blindie> wieso findet er update-grup nicht
<KaiL> weil man's mit b am Ende schreibt ;)
<k1l> nopaste mal den befehl samt fehlermeldung.
<k1l> Blindie: aber ums lesen des wiki kommst du nicht drum herum, auch wenn du dich noch eine woche dagegen wehrst.
<k1l> (und ich bin erstmal abendessen)
<_UnreaL_> blindie: du musst die grub.cfg dementsprechend auf den windows 7 Eintrag anpassen
<peter____> kannst j
<_UnreaL_> bzw. für windows 7
<Blindie> der ordner grub ist leer
<Frickelpit> _UnreaL_: falsch
<Frickelpit> an der grub.cfg fummelt man nicht rum
<_UnreaL_> zumindest musste ich das hier so machen, anders gings nicht
<Frickelpit> Blindie: bitte mal im nopaste die ausgabe von dpkg -l grub* | grep ii
<Frickelpit> _UnreaL_: trotzdem falsch, lies dir mal die erste zeile der grub.cfg durch
<_UnreaL_> das hab ich schon gesehen
<Blindie> mit ps Frickelpit?
<Frickelpit> wieso ps?
<Blindie> ka
<Blindie> ich bin erst seit gestern in ubuntu unterwegs
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> lesen kannst du doch oder?
<Blindie> nicht gut
<Blindie> kann nämlich nicht gut gucken
<Frickelpit> ich schrieb dpkg -l grub* | grep ii
<Blindie> ii  grub-common                          1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files) 
<Frickelpit> da fehlt das paket grub-pc
<Blindie> wie kann ich das installieren? finde nix dazu
<Frickelpit> Blindie: so wie man jedes paket installiert, mit deiner paketverwaltung
<jokrebel> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren
<ring1> gibt es im firefox eine möglichkeit, den zeichensatz nur für eine bestimmte url standardmäßig zu ändern?
<dAnjou> ring1: autor anschreiben und vollmotzen
<ring1> dAnjou, hehe. also nein
<dadrc> wenn das manuelle umstellen nicht gespeichert wird, dann nicht
<dAnjou> gibt bestimmt n addon
<dadrc> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4066/ sagt die Suche :>
<ring1> interessant, danke :)
<G-Stern> Hallo. Ich hab weiterhin mit Pidgin und MSN folgende Fehlermeldung: "Das Zertifikat für omega.contacts.msn.com konnte nicht validiert werden. Die präsentierte Zertifizierungskette ist ungültig." hat jemand dazu eine Idee?
<dadrc> → topic
<G-Stern> merci, dadrc
<floogy> Was ist falsch an /etc/hosts.allow?
<floogy> pulseaudio-native: LOCAL
<floogy> <- funktioniert nicht (lokal)
<floogy>  pulseaudio-native: ALL
<floogy> <- funktioniert (lokal)
<floogy> paplay  ~/some.wav
<sdx23> floogy: Was sagt hostname #?
<floogy> ubuntu
<floogy> pulseaudio-native: LOCAL, ubuntu ?
<ixiion> nabend
<sdx23> nö, das LOCAL sollte dann schon matchen
<Natureshadow> floogy: LOCAL ist das lokale subnetz, also z.b. 192.168.1.0/24, nicht 127.0.0.0/8
<Natureshadow> wen mich ncith alles täuscht
<floogy> Natureshadow, Das bedeutet?
<Natureshadow> floogy: komtm drauf an mit was die verbindung zum pa-daemon aufgebaut wird, localhost oder mit deinem hostnamen
<Natureshadow> das weiß ich aber auswendig auch nicht
<floogy> Also dann so? pulseaudio-native: LOCAL, ubuntu, 172.16.240.0/24 
<Natureshadow> nein das letzte fällt in LOCAL
<Natureshadow> und ubuntu normalerweise auch
<Natureshadow> LOCAL, localhost würde ich sagen
<ixiion> eine frage zu apache2 - ich habe in ein verzeichnis eine .htaccess gelegt und einen user per htpasswd in /etc/apache2/.htpasswd hinzugefügt allerdings öffnet apache die seite weiterhin ohne eine PW abfrage hat jemand n hinweis was ich machen kann ?
<floogy> Es geht aber lokal nicht. Es kommt:
<mini2> ich möchte gern wissen wieviel speicher ein programm im RAM verwendet - gibts dafür ein konsolen tool?
<jokrebel> 172.16...???
<floogy> W: socket-server.c: TCP connection refused by tcpwrap.
<MasterOfDisaster> mini2: top
<MasterOfDisaster> mini2: bzw. das procfs
<Natureshadow> ixiion: was steht in AllowOverride in der vhost config?
<Natureshadow> floogy: hmm ...
<floogy> jokrebel, Ja, spricht was dagegen?
<ixiion> mini2: oder htop ( sieht schicker aus)
<MasterOfDisaster> ixiion: warum net gleich ksysguard? :)
<ixiion> was isn das ?
<MasterOfDisaster> ixiion: top in farbe, kde und bunt
<ixiion> aso
<jokrebel> floogy: warum nicht 192.168...?
<floogy> Natureshadow, Ich probier's mal. ALL ist mir zu unsicher, oder ist das bei pulseaudio egal?
<ixiion> dachte das hilft mir bei htaccess weiter
<mini2> ixiion: mit welchen parameter kann ich mir nur ein programm anzeigen lassen
<Natureshadow> jokrebel: wieso denn unbedingt 192.168...?
<floogy> jokrebel, Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Irgendwann hatte ich das so eingerichtet.
<jokrebel> weil das im Internet nicht geroutet werden würde. IIRC
<Natureshadow> floogy: naja so lange nichts von draußen zu deiner ksite hin routet ist das egal .... aber sicherheitshalber vll LOCAL ;)
<Natureshadow> jokrebel: Und wieso soltle 172.16.0.0/16 geroutet werden?
<Natureshadow> jokrebel: Das ist genau so ein privates subnetz wie 192.168.0.0/16
<Natureshadow> bzw. sogar 172.16.0.0/12
<floogy> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_IP-Adresse
<ixiion> mini2 oder unter gnome system -> systemüberwachung -> prozesse falls es graphisch sein soll
<floogy> Natureshadow, Ja eben, Ich will LOCAL, aber es geht nur noch mit ALL :(
<ixiion> da kannst nach speicher sortieren
<Natureshadow> floogy: nicht mal mit localhost noch dazu?
<jokrebel> naja … wenn man mehr als 65.536 PC zuhause rumstehn hat vielleicht sinnvoll
<ixiion> Natureshadow: mom ich schau nach
<floogy> jokrebel, ist das nicht egal?
<Natureshadow> jokrebel: nicht nur. er hat da doch /24 dran stehen,, also auch nur ein 256 Adressen großes Subnetz. Das kan nSinn machen
<Natureshadow> z.B. wenn du mit VPNs arbeitest oder so. je exotischer dein Subnetz, desto weniger Kollisionen ;)
<ixiion> Natureshadow: AllowOverride None
<jokrebel> Natureshadow: wann und warum?
<Natureshadow> jokrebel: Angenommen dein Arbeitgeber ist n bisschen zu doof und routet einfach mal 192.168.0.0/16 komplett übers VPN. Dann msust du entweder geschickt sein, oder du hast Glück und hast n Subnetz außerhalb
<Natureshadow> ixiion:  mach aus dem None mal ein AuthConfig
<mini2> danke
<floogy> Natureshadow, Das war vielleicht sogar der Grund.
<Natureshadow> jokrebel: Ich hab hier selber auch n komisches subnetz ... 172.30.248.0/21
<ixiion> Natureshadow: es ist die /etc/apache/sites-available/default
<ixiion> hat sich nix verändert
<Natureshadow> hintergrund: ich spiele mit meinem drei wohnsitzen (mutter, vater und wohnheim) momentan ein bisschen Ethernet-Bridging über Tinc. Da nutze ich den größeren Adressraum um im vorletzten Oktett virtuell den Standort zu notieren.,
<Natureshadow> ixiion: Apache reloadet?
<ixiion> None wurde zu AuthConfig geändert
<ixiion> ja
<ixiion> restart
<Natureshadow> ixiion: Im Directory-Block für dein DocumentRoot?
<Natureshadow> paste am besten mal (pastebin)
<jokrebel> Natureshadow: nun gut. Aber für den Otto-Normal-Anwender wohl etwas übertrieben (IMHO) … </OT>
<ixiion> Natureshadow: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399381/
<Natureshadow> Dann mach das AllowOverride AuthConfig mal in den Directory-Block da drunter ;) ixiion
<ixiion> hehe
<ixiion> warum steht das denn 2 mal drin ^^
<Natureshadow> ixiion: Das oebre ist für /, also eine globale Definition und für den Fall dass du mal aus versehen aus deinem DocumentRoot raus symlinkst ....
<Natureshadow> Das zweite ist für dein DocumentRoot (/var/www)
<ixiion> aso
<ixiion> so moment
<ixiion> awesome
<ixiion> Natureshadow: vielen DANK!
<ixiion> :)
<Natureshadow> ixiion: na so kunstvoll war das nu nich ;) ...
<Natureshadow> ich verzweifle gerade auch an meinem Indianer, allerdings mit FastCGI :D
<ixiion> das vielleicht nicht aber hat mir wieder ne stunde suchen erspart
<ixiion> ich dacht ich müsste irgendein mod laden oder in htaccess wäre falsch oder irgendsowas
<niCe> ich habe mir ein script geschrieben welches ein anderes program mit parametern aufruft welches root rechte benötigt - wie kann ich dafür sorgen das auch das program mit suid aufgerufen wird?
<ixiion> das script ?
<jokrebel> sudo davor?
<floogy> Natureshadow, pulseaudio-native: LOCAL, localhost, 127.0.0.1, ubuntu, ubuntu.mynet.home, 172.16.240.0/24
<floogy> geht auch nicht
<Natureshadow> floogy: huch? das ist nu lustig ...
<niCe> jokrebel, dann will er n pw
<niCe> ixiion, nein er soll das programm als root aufrufen
<niCe> suid für das programm reicht leider nicht aus, unterprogramme / aufrufe werden wohl wieder mit den normalen user ausgeführt ...
<floogy> Natureshadow, Was ist daran so lustig? :(
<Natureshadow> floogy: lustig im sinne von merkwürdig ...
<ixiion> niCe: paste mal das script?
<floogy> Ja, finde ich auch. Irgendwas stimmt doch mit dem tcpwrapper nicht.
<floogy> Oder kann das an pulse liegen?
<niCe> ixiion, ist nix besonderes - er ruft nur parametrisiert n anderes programm auf ^^
<ixiion> und kann das evtl. auch ein cronjob machen ?
<niCe> nope ^^
<black_> moin alle, wie installiere ich das compiz headtracking-plugin ? OpenCV-2.1.0 ist bereits erfolgreich installiert. Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?
<jokrebel> niCe: google bringt mir u.A. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/script-mit-sudo-ohne-passwort-abfrage/#post-2349284
<p0ny> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wtrmmd | Script mit sudo ohne Passwort-Abfrage › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<ixiion> hm ich hat mal son init script geschrieben da wurde der ausführende user als variable eingetragen
<floogy> Natureshadow, Das sieht nun so aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300962/
<ixiion> mom mal suchen
<floogy> /etc/hosts.deny: ALL : ALL
<floogy> Mich stört aber halt das pulse:ALL
<floogy> Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für?
<simon_ftw> hallo, wie kann ich im Firefox einstellen mit welchem programm eine datei geöffnet wird, die im downloadmanager aufgelistet ist?
<simon_ftw> die Einträge unter Einstellungen/Anwendungen sind ja was anderes, richtig?
<black_> bei make bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/MK39wBqt  . Mach ich was falsch oder hab ich irgend was vergessen ?
<ixiion> niCe: su -l root BEFEHL
<ixiion> was wäre damit ?
<niCe> jokrebel, du meinst ich soll die befehle alle in die sudoers aufnehmen?, sind schon n paar und ka irgendwie nicht so toll
<niCe> ixiion, das ich was ich anfangs hatte, da hat er aber auch nach n pw gefragt
<ixiion> aso er soll nicht nach pw fragen ^
<ixiion> aso er soll nicht nach pw fragen ^^
<ixiion> ups
<niCe> jap
<niCe> deswegen aus suid, nur auf das programm will ich das nicht setzten sondern es soll durch mein script "kontroliert" werden
<niCe> *auch
<LetoThe2nd> niCe: ich würd mir eher gedanken um das script an und für sich machen - zeug auf gut glück mit rootrechten abzufeuern ist in etwa 99 von 100 fällen eher ein hinweis auf ein schlecht durchdachtes vorhaben.
<ixiion> und wenn du das pw ins script mir reinschreibst ?
<niCe> >.<
<niCe> mein root pw in ein script was die rechte 4755 hat?
<LetoThe2nd> niCe: vielleicht sagst du uns mal, was du _eigentlich_ vorhast.
<niCe> ich will n script welches einem (nicht root) user erlaubt die cpufreq zu setzten
<black_> kennt sich keiner mit der fehlermeldung aus ? O.o
<ixiion> du kannst doch den user zu der gruppe hinzufügen
<niCe> gruppe?
<floogy> black_, Steht doch da: build/headtracking_options.h findet er nicht.
<Natureshadow> floogy: also eigentlich solltest du außer den oberen drei zeilen gar nichts brauchen
<ixiion> na die cpufreq wird doch über sone datei gestuert
<LetoThe2nd> niCe: auf deutsch, du willst irgendwas nach /proc/hastenichtgesehn schreiben, oder?
<floogy> Natureshadow, Ja pulse sollte in ALL : enthalten sein.
<niCe> mom ^^
<ixiion> man kann die rechter der datei ändern
<floogy> Aber et klappt nich'
<niCe> http://nopaste.info/2943865633.html
<floogy> :(
<butze> hey, eigentlich off topic, aber weiß zufällig jemand einen dienst der einer dynamischen ip einen hostnamen zuweist und die ip-adresse nach jeweils 24 h aktualisiert?
<ixiion> oder manche dateien habe rechte das sie bestimmten gruppen gehören wo man den user hinzufügen kann (z.b fuse)
<Natureshadow> floogy: was ich mich schon länger frage ..... seit wann ist pulse eigentlich tcpwrapped? anders gefragt, was ist eigentlich dein genaues ziel?
<black_> floogy: öhmmm.... hast ne ahnung woher ich das herbekomm ?
<LetoThe2nd> BuZ-T: a) das nächste mal gleich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wenn du's schon von vorneherein selber weisst... b) dyndns googlen.
<butze> LetoThe2nd, danke, den kanal kannte ich nicht...
<BuZ-T> (ich hab nix gesagt ;) )
<jokrebel> könnt Ihr den letzten Paste öffnen?
<LetoThe2nd> BuZ-T: sry, tabfail.
<floogy> black_, nee,was machst Du denn da?
<BuZ-T> hehe, schon klar ;)
<black_> floogy: ich will das headtracking-plugin installieren 
<floogy> Natureshadow, mit paplay und anderen Audioprogramen auf pulse zuzugreifen
<Natureshadow> floogy: und was hast du dafür getan, dass das nicht out of the box funktioniert?
<floogy> Natureshadow, Gute Frage ;)
<Natureshadow> floogy: mach doch bitte deine hosts.allow mal komplett leer
<Natureshadow> log dich aus
<Natureshadow> lösche ~/.pulse komplett
<Natureshadow> und fang nochmal an ;)
<jokrebel> niCe: Ab Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex genügt es, das Applet zur Leiste hinzuzufügen. Beim ersten Änderungswunsch erscheint eine Abfrage zum Entsperren. Hier kann dann der derzeit aktive Benutzer nach Eingabe des eigenen Passwortes die Einstellungen vornehmen.
<floogy> Natureshadow, http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudiohttp://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<floogy> oO
<simon_ftw> hallo, woher nimmt firefox die information mit welchem programm es dateien öffnen soll?
<jokrebel> niCe: 1 Minute Google befragt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<Natureshadow> floogy: Oh, ne leere seite, cool xD
<Natureshadow> ähm achso
<Natureshadow> da ist was doppelt
<niCe> jokrebel ich bin eig. nicht so scharf drauf das prog. selbst mit suid auszustatten
<Natureshadow> floogy: Also ich kan ndir versichern dass PUlseAudio in jedem Ubuntu ab 9.04 von Haus aus wunderbar funktioniert, auch mit paplay, mpd und sonstwas
<zerwas> Hi ubuntini :). Wie lautet denn der Mount-Befehl
<floogy> Natureshadow,  p://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<floogy> htt
<ubuntini> zerwas: sudo mount /dev/sda1
<zerwas> ubuntini> laut manpage von mount musst du auch angeben, wohin die Partition gemountet werden soll
<floogy> Natureshadow, Ach, Hast es ja selbst erkannt...
<jokrebel> niCe: Na dann… um die Root-Rechte (wie auch immer) wirst nicht rumkommen. Wenn Du liebe Scripte frickelst und da dann irgendwie die Rootrechte reinbasteln willst … viel Erfolg und toi toi toi 
<niCe> xD
<ubuntini> zerwas: manchmal bin ich echt vergesslich... stimmt, das wars - habs nach /mnt, wie im wiki beschrieben, eingebunden..
<peter____> sudo mount /was/du/mounten/willst /an/deinZiel
<simon_ftw> wo bekomme ih informationen über den ubuntu firefox her?
<zerwas> simon_ftw> was für Informationen suchst du denn?
<peter____> version?z.b. aptitude
<simon_ftw> wie Firefox mit den Ubuntu Standard-Programmzuordnungen interagiert
<ubuntini> zerwas: was hälst du davon? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540069/
<simon_ftw> ich finde nirgends die einstellmöglichkeiten
<rumpe1> simon_ftw, apt-cache show firefox, aptitude show firefox ...
<zerwas> ubuntini> GRUB sagt Dir da gerade, dass Du lieber /dev/sda statt /dev/sda1 als Installationsort benutzen solltest
<peter____> was meinst du genau?willste das als standard für browsen zuordnen oder was?
<simon_ftw> @rumpe1 das hilft mir nicht
<zerwas> simon_ftw> was für Einstell-Möglichkeiten meinst Du denn gerade?
<ubuntini> zerwas: irritiert mich grad etwas, da im wiki steht, das man die partition angeben soll^^ naja, nehm ich halt /deb/sda einfach nur
<simon_ftw> ich will festlegen können mit welchem programm firefox dateien öffnet, wenn man sie unter Downloads doppelklickt.
<zerwas> simon_ftw> die Einstellungen findest Du im Fx unter Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen
<simon_ftw> eben nicht, das ist ja das problem
<grossing> ubuntini, du solltest deinem System schon sagen wohin es mounten soll
<zerwas> simon_ftw> dort bei "Anwendungen" kann man das aber festlegen
<simon_ftw> nein
<jokrebel> niCe: und das Applet hat die Rooot-Rechte ja wohl eh. Ließ nochmal: …… Ab Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex genügt es, das Applet zur Leiste hinzuzufügen. Beim ersten Änderungswunsch erscheint eine Abfrage zum Entsperren. Hier kann dann der derzeit aktive Benutzer nach Eingabe des eigenen Passwortes die Einstellungen vornehmen.
<peter____> wenn du was öffnen willst fragt der doch mit welcher anwendung
<simon_ftw> dort kann man nur festlegen was passieren soll, bevor der download startet
<zerwas> simon_ftw> wenn du es fertig gedownloadet hast, hat das im prinzip nichts mehr mit Fx zu tun, sondern mit gnome-open
<ubuntini> installation hat scheinbar geklappt. muss ich nun noch update-grub ausführen oder reicht es, das system neu zu starten und grub kennt bereits wieder alle einträge?
<zerwas> simon_ftw> klick im Nautilus mit rechts auf die Datei -> Eigenschaften -> Öffnen mit
<bekks> ubuntini: hast du einen neuen Kernel installiert?
<ubuntini> bekks:  nein, windows hat lediglich grub überschrieben. 
<zerwas> ubuntini> update-grub schadet nie ;)
<simon_ftw> dort ist bei mir z.b. für mpg-Dateien "jedes mal fragen" eingestellt, was auch ok ist. dann sage ich speichern unter, und gebe einen pfad a. Wenn die datei nun unten ist und ich im DL-Manager doppelklicke wird die Datei mit totem geöffnet, obwohl die standard-einstellung unter ubunu vlc ist
<zerwas> simon_ftw> hab dir grad erzählt, wie du das umstellst :). Schau mal, ob es funktioniert
<simon_ftw> @zerwas: dort ist vlc eingestellt, aber firefox öffnet die datei mit totem
<zerwas> Hm, doof.
<zerwas> simon_ftw> Benutzt Du eine Erweiterung wie Download Statusbar?
<rumpe1> simon_ftw, Firefox->Einstellungen->Anwendungen ?
<zerwas> rumpe1> hat damit nichts zu tun, ist GNOME-Sache
<simon_ftw> @zerwas: ja DL Statusbar
<rumpe1> er hat gesagt "firefox öffnet" bla ... speziell, wenn in gnome sowieso was anderes eingestellt ist, sollte man das vielleicht mal checken
<simon_ftw> @rumpe1: was soll ich unter  Firefox->Einstellungen->Anwendungen einstellen. dort ist für mpg-Dateien "immer fragen" ausgewählt. als andere optionen findet er u.a. den Video-Player (Standard) (totem) mit dem er es ja beim doppelklick auch öffnet, aber der ist ja niht ausgewählt, warum benutzt er ihn dann...
<zerwas> rumpe1> er will beim klick auf eine runtergeladene Datei diese Datei mit einem anderen Programm gestartet haben, das wird dort nicht festgelegt, was du eben beschrieben hast
<rumpe1> simon_ftw, ich hab da VLC multimedia plugin
<zerwas> (aber anscheinend auch nicht durch gnome-open, hab es nämlich grad reproduzieren können9
<simon_ftw> ich will ja auch dass er vor dem DL frag was ich mit der datei machen will., das ist schon ok so, nur ist irgendwo intern der Video-Player als Standard registriert und ich weis nicht so
<xperia_> hallo allerseits. habe ein ganz schräges problem. bekomme im apache error log immer die fehler Meldung
<xperia_> [Sun Dec 05 20:05:03 2010] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] File does not exist: /usr/share/javascript/test.js
<xperia_> sobald ich versuche die javascript datei per browser über die url http://meinedomain.com/javascript/test.js
<xperia_> was ist da falsch und wie kann ich es beheben ?
<bekks> xperia_: Steht doch da. "File does not exist"
<simon_ftw> @zerwas: du verstehst mein Problem?
<xperia_> irrgendwie such apache in /usr/share anstatt in /var/www/mydomain
<zerwas> simon_ftw> ja klar
<bekks> xperia_: Weil du den vhost nicht konfiguriert hast.
<simon_ftw> schön wäre wenn Firefox beim Doppelklick auf dateien den Gnome-Standard benutzen würde, wenn nicht, dann sollte man es wenigstens irgendwo selber definieren können
<zerwas> simon_ftw> gibt schon einen bug report dazu
<xperia_> bekks: hmm dachte ich habe es aber vielleicht wurde es beim upgrade überschrieben. in welcher datei nocheinmal werden vhost konfiguriert
<simon_ftw> @rumpe1: ich habe absichtlich auf solche FF-Plugins verzichtet, ich will die Inhalte lieber in einem externen Player (vlc) anschauen.
<zerwas> simon_ftw> schau mal: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22142/
<frank_> moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in evolution sehen kann wie lang der schluessel meiner verschluesselten nachrichten ist?
<zerwas> simon_ftw> ich weiß leider nicht, auf was Fx da zurückgreift zum Öffnen.
<NeutrinoPower> hallo, hab hier das merkwürdige Problem, dass grub irgendwie /dev/sda8 will
<NeutrinoPower> ich bin gerade von einem Live-kubuntu mit chroot in die das kubuntu auf der HDD
<k1l> NeutrinoPower: gehts etwas genauer? ansonsten mal einlesen, wie man grub2 konfiguriert und es dort beheben
<NeutrinoPower> grub1 will ich gerade installieren
<NeutrinoPower> config hab ich
<k1l> warum grub1?
<NeutrinoPower> weil grub2 mir zu kompliziert ist
<NeutrinoPower> dachte ich
<NeutrinoPower> ich hab hier jetzt /dev/sda8
<NeutrinoPower> quatsch
<NeutrinoPower> ich hab hier jetzt /dev/sda7 (swap) und sda6 (root)
<NeutrinoPower> auf der root-Partition ist auch das boot-Verzeichnis
<k1l> NeutrinoPower: investiert lieber ein paar minuten um zu verstehen wie man grub2 konfiguriert. wenn man das einmal weiss ist es einfach.
<NeutrinoPower> hab ich schon ein paar mal versucht
<NeutrinoPower> kann mir das nicht merken
<simon_ftw> ich werd mal das gesamte firefox verzeichnis nach /usr/bin/totem oder so absuchen. irgendwo muss es stehen
<k1l> ,grub2? NeutrinoPower 
<p0ny> NeutrinoPower: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<NeutrinoPower> weil ich das nur höchsten 2 mal im Jahr wissen muss
<NeutrinoPower> jaja
<NeutrinoPower> :-/
<k1l> du musst dir auch nichts merken. das steht alles da
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: vielleicht nimmt es einfach auch nur gnome-open oder xdg-open
<simon_ftw> dann dürfte aber nicht totem geöffnet werden sondern vlc
<k1l> NeutrinoPower: mit grub2 kannst du die scripte an deine situation anpassen und du musst es nie wieder ändern (ausser es ändert sich das setup)
<zerwas> Fuchs> nein, tuts leider nicht
<fornext> hi, habe versucht DAViCal zu installieren, nach dem Artikel im Wiki. Es sollte nun, per Browser eine Webseite ansteuerbar sein, aber es kommt nur eine leere Seite. Wie könnte ich herausfinden was schief ging?
<Fuchs> zerwas: tut es hier
<k1l> simon_ftw: hast du vlt nen plugin installiert?
<zerwas> Fuchs> ich habs eben nachgeprüft, wenn ich im Fx auf eine fertig gedownloadete Datei klicke, wird die .mpg-Datei mit totem geöffnet, obwohl systemweit ein anderer Player eingestellt ist
<simon_ftw> was für nen plugin?
<simon_ftw> @zerwas hast du auch DL Statusbar?
<k1l> simon_ftw: z.b. bei der codec installation oder so, dass er totem nimmt zum darstellen
<zerwas> simon_ftw> ja. aber auch ohne das gleiche (falsche) Verhalten
<zerwas> k1l> es geht nicht ums darstellen innerhalb des Browsers, sondern ums Öffnen direkt
<creatix> hallo, wie kann ich denn bei ubuntu (gnome) das so einstellen, dass wenn ich fenster an die linke/rechte monitorseite ziehe, dass die fenster sich auf die halbe größe des fensters vergrößern?
<k1l> achso, ok. aber wenn er nen plugin hat wird das bevorzugt IIRC
<zerwas> simon_ftw> mir sagt gerade einer, dass das unter Windows 7 ganz normal klappt. Da wird immer der Systemstandard genommen
<NeutrinoPower> ok, ubuntuusers-wiki hat geholfen, einfach cp /etc/mount /etc/mtab :)
<zerwas> simon_ftw> ich würde mal die Firefox-Leute ansprechen. Gibt auch einen Kanal, wo die sich tummeln
<simon_ftw> @zerwas im FF-Verzeichnis ist nirgends totem als wort vorhanden, also muss der Fehler darin liegen, dass firefox von gnome eine falsche Standardanwendung gesagt bekommt
<NeutrinoPower> oh, hat nicht gereicht
<NeutrinoPower> das grub2 startet immernoch und erzeugt ne kernel-panic
<zerwas> simon_ftw> eher umgekehrt, Firefox nimmt nicht brav xdg-open oder gnome-open, wie man es erwartet
<simon_ftw> ok das wäre natürlich die saubere variante. aber auch so muss er ja irgendwie auf totem kommem
<zerwas> jo wie gesagt, wend dich mal an die Fx-Leute
<k1l> simon_ftw: vlt mal den ff ordner umbennen. nen sauberen ff ausprobieren. vlt ist da noch was von "früher" übrig
<fornext> wenn ich in dem Verzeichnis, in dem DAViCal seine htdocs hat, eine Testdatei anlege, dann kann ich diese über Apache erreichen. Die umleitung muss also in ordnung sein, oder?
<zerwas> k1l> ist bei mir doch das gleiche Verhalten ;)
<simon_ftw> @k1l: ist nen versuch wert
<fornext> ein test.php script wird auch ausgeführt.
<Natureshadow> Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der VLC eine DVD zwar mit libdvdcss abspielen kann, Handbrake mit libdvdcss sie aber nicht ausliest?
<k1l> Natureshadow: vlc backt sein eigenes codec süppchen
<zerwas> mmh, Back-Suppe
<Natureshadow> k1l: ja, aber nicht was CSS angeht, oder?
<Natureshadow> Also der Haken ist, dass die VOB-Dateien auf der DVD alle laut Dateisystem 1 TB groß sind, was natürlich für Chaos sorgt (das war wahrscheinlich der Plan). Was mich eherwundert ist dass der VLC da problemlos mit umgeht
<creatix> das "aerosnap" feature hat sich erledigt, klappt  schon: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/aero-snap-mit-gnome-und-compiz/
<ixiion> 1 TB ?
<Natureshadow> ixiion: Also, der VIDEO_TS-Ordner hat eine Gesamtgröße von angeblich 239,7 GB. Darin sind 26 VOBs mit jeweils 1 TB #chaos
<ixiion> k1l: soweit ich weiss back vlc da nix sondern verwendet ffmepg
<Natureshadow> ixiion: ja, aber nen selbst kompilierten
<Natureshadow> nicht von der distribution
<ixiion> 1 GB warscheinlich ?
<Natureshadow> ixiion: Nein 1 TB. 1024 GB
<ixiion> ^^
<ixiion> was ist dass denn ?
<Natureshadow> ixiion: Nennt sich im Volksmund Kopierschutz
<ixiion> aha jo okay kann sein
<ixiion> schon lange keine dvds mehr in der hand gehabt
<simon_ftw> @k1l: auch bei einem ganz frischen FF-Profil ist das Problem noch da
<sid> hi, wie kann ich von opendj auf java6 umstellen?!
<dAnjou> sid: opendj?
<sid> opendjk
<_moep_> noch mal :)
<dAnjou> *openjdk
<sid> genau das
<dAnjou> sid: das hat beides keinen zusammenhang
<dAnjou> jedenfalls nich wie du denkst
<sid> mein problem ist openjdk ist ja standartmässig bei ubuntu10 installiert aber ich kann deswegen einige seiten nicht aufrufen mehr
<peter____> eter@Peter-PC:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ring2> wenn ich einen usb-stick per cryptsetup verschlüsseln möchte, brauche ich dazu zwingenderweise eine erstellte partition auf dem stick oder funktioniert es auch ohne?
<dAnjou> ganz toll peter____ 
<sid> und müsste daher ads system komplett auf java umstellen
<peter____> hö?was hab ich falsch gemacht?
<jokrebel> ,standard? sid
<p0ny> sid: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<sid> ja standart
<dAnjou> sid: ich denke, du willst von openjdk zu sun-jdk umstellen, richtig?
<sid> ja
<ixiion> was nimmt man denn im moment so bei ubuntu wenn man ne virtuelle maschine braucht ?
<dAnjou> sid: sun java schon installiert?
<ixiion> KVM?
<sid> nein noch nicht
<ring2> ixiion, kvm oder virtualbox
<dAnjou> sid: weißt du wie das geht?
<sid> hm nicht so ganz
<bekks> ixiion: kvm, virtualbox, etc.
<jokrebel> sid: http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<creatix> hallo, bin linux einsteiger und suche
<creatix> eine gute tv-software
<ixiion> okay ich bastel sein ne halben stunde mit kvm rum es wirkt allerdings irgendwie nicht so komfortabel dieses virsh wirkt kryptisch und virt-manager scheint buggy zu sein
<creatix> im wiki stehen leider soviele programme was ist gut, was nutzt ihr?
<creatix> auch was zum aufnehmen ...
<ring2> ixiion, dann teste doch mal virtualbox. das hat ne schicke gui
<ixiion> is fürn server
<ixiion> brauch nicht unbedingt ne gui
<sid> danjou apt-get install java oder?
<dAnjou> sid: du musst diese paketquelle hier hinzufügen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner
<bekks> VirtualBox kann man auch ohne GUI betreiben.
<ixiion> okay ich probiers mal
<bekks> VBoxHeadless ist das Stichwort.
<sid> also muss ich zuerst mal ads paket installieren ?!
<dAnjou> sid: nein
<dAnjou> sid: tue bitte das, was ich/wir sagen und nicht mehr
<sid> ja
<sid> nochmal von vorne erstmal java installieren?
<dAnjou> nein
<MasterOfDisaster> bekks, ixiion: ich würd mir überlegen, wie die VMs angelegt werden sollen - SAN? lokale Images?
<k1l> ,java? hast du hier mal reingeschaut sid?
<p0ny> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber javahast du hier mal reingeschaut sid
<k1l> ,java? hast du hier mal reingeschaut sid
<bekks> MasterOfDisaster: Spielt das für die Virtualisierungslösung eine Rolle? Nein. :)
<dAnjou> sid: lies dir bitte die drei zeilen meiner verlinkten seite durch
<p0ny> hast du hier mal reingeschaut sid, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MasterOfDisaster> bekks: sicher, wennst dem Hypervisor Blockdevices geben willst
<MasterOfDisaster> IIRC kann VBox das nicht
<frank_> gibts in ubuntu einen zertifikatsmanager?
<bekks> MasterOfDisaster: Dann hast du veraltete Informationen.
<dAnjou> k1l: was soll das jetzt?
<sid> ja hab ich danjou
<sid> nur dann muss ich noch deb installieren
<MasterOfDisaster> bekks: sorry, ich setz es nur auf der Workstation ein - im Prod.betrieb spielts hier Xen auf RHEL :)
<dAnjou> sid: nein
<dAnjou> sid: das sind keine befehle
<bekks> MasterOfDisaster: Vbox kann Blockdevices für VMs.
<sid> hm ok dann kapier ich das nicht ganz
<dAnjou> sid: gnome oder kde?
<sid> gnome
<dAnjou> gut, ruf synaptic auf
<sid> ja
<beowolf> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit encryptfs aus? komme irgendwie nicht weiter
<jokrebel> ,frag? beowolf
<p0ny> beowolf: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<dAnjou> sid: dort gehste im menü auf einstellungen
<MasterOfDisaster> bekks: gut zu wissen
<dAnjou> sid: sort paketquellen
<dAnjou> *dort
<sid> ja
<sid> dann auf andere software?
<dAnjou> sid: dort hast du jetzt drittanbietersoftware, oder?
<dAnjou> sid: ah, genau dort
<sid> genau dann steht dort
<sid> die links wo du mir eben gepostet hast
<dAnjou> sid: dort musste jetz die beiden zeilen hinzufügen
<sid> aber die haben beide kein hacken
<dAnjou> sid: dann setz ihn
<sid> auf beiden?
<dAnjou> jo
<sid> und dann brauch ich die cd oder?
<dAnjou> sid: nein
<dAnjou> sid: du brauchst ne internetverbindung
<sid> ok also hab die hacken gesetzt
<sid> dann steht unten rechts cd-rom
<dAnjou> sid: und das sind auch ganz bestimmt genau die zeilen wie in der verlinkten seite?
<sid> ja
<sid> haargenau
<dAnjou> ne ne, cd brauchste nich
<sid> ok dann kann ich auf schließen oder?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> dann in der symbol-leiste "neu laden"
<sid> ok
<sid> ach stimmt ja *.deb ist ja arg
<dAnjou> sid: dann suchste nach openjdk und deinstallierst alles
<sid> jap und dann ?
<dAnjou> sid: pass aber auf, eventuell schmeißt der einige programme mit runter, die java brauchen
<sid> bislang hab ich nicht viel drauf
<dAnjou> der sagt dir aber bescheid, was alles entfernt wird
<dAnjou> deinstallier erstmal das openjdk zeug
<dAnjou> dann gehts weiter
<peter____> muss er doch nicht deinstallieren
<dAnjou> peter____: is empfehlenswert
<dAnjou> dann hat er keinen stress mit den alternativen
<peter____> wenn du dem hinterher sachst das sun-java genutzt werden soll geht das auch
<dAnjou> wie gesagt
<sid> bei mir scheint es schon deinstalliert zu sein
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> sid: mach mal ein terminal auf
<sid> ja hab ich
<sid> apt-get purge openjdk?
<dAnjou> sid: nein `java -version`
<sid> kommt opendjk
<dAnjou> kommt ne version oder installationsvorschläge?
<sid> nein
<dAnjou> dann is openjdk noch drauf
<sid> aber unter synaptic wenn ich scho kann ich nichts entfernen was mit openjdk zu tun hat mh
<dAnjou> hä?
<dAnjou> wieso kannst du nix entfernen?
<dAnjou> rechtsklick -> entfernen
<sid> ja dann kommt zum installieren vormerken
<sid> und wenn ich es entferne dann kommt aktualisieren
<dAnjou> o.O
<peter____> mach ma >aptitude show openjdk-6-jre< im terminal
<dAnjou> ok, das is mir doch zu konfus, dann nehmen wir jetz den weg von peter____
<peter____> fühle mich geehrt
<dAnjou> peter____: aptitude wird nich mehr benutzt, afair
<dAnjou> sid: installier einfach sun-java6-jre
<dAnjou> sid: wofür brauchste das eigtl.?
<dAnjou> sun-java6-plugin noch für browser-applets
<peter____> weshalb wird aptitude nicht benutzt?
<sid> also da steht openjdk liert
<dAnjou> peter____: laut wiki: Ab Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat ist aptitude nicht mehr in der Standardinstallation der Desktop-Version enthalten. In der Server-Variante ist aptitude nach wie vor installiert.
<sid> installiert
<peter____> dAnjou: aso, bin noch bei 9.10
<dAnjou> sid: jo, is wurscht. installier "sun-java6-jre" und "sun-java6-plugin"
<dAnjou> sid: kriegste hin?
<sid> ja
<dAnjou> wenn nich, klickste mal den link hier an apt://sun-java6-jre,sun-java6-plugin
<dAnjou> (grml, das funktioniert ja gar nich -.-)
<dAnjou> sid: sag bescheid, wenns fertig is
<dAnjou> einen schritt brauchen wir noch
<sid> bin gleich soweit
<sid> ich mach halt einfach sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<robert1> @dAnjou - bei mir funktioniert Dein Link, "Das Paket »sun-java6-jre« ist bereits installiert."
<dAnjou> robert1: oh, cool, welcher client?
<robert1> pidgin
<dAnjou> mein terminalemulator raffts nich
<peter____> bei mir auch nicht
<robert1> :-)
<zerwas> simon_ftw> weitergekommen?
<peter____> aber hätte sowieso kein apturl drauf
<simon_ftw> @zerwas: nein leider nicht
<zerwas> dAnjou> das brauchst mit komma nicht, "*-plugin" hat schon die JRE als Abhängigkeit
<dAnjou> zerwas: habs ausm wiki kopiert :P
<simon_ftw> ich habe gelesen, dass firefox die dateien als file-Typ behandelt, wofür man unter Anwendungen was einstellen kann. Dort ist auch standardmäßig gnome-open eingestellt, aber es wird nicht genutzt
<zerwas> für sun java braucht man doch eh vorher partner -repo
<dAnjou> zerwas: das haben wir schon hingekriegt ;)
<peter____> erst ab 10.10
<peter____> oder 04!?
<zerwas> 04
<peter____> k
<zerwas> naja, hier hab ichs jedenfalls auch mal aufgeschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer/zerwas/Kniffe#Sun-Java-in-Ubuntu-10-04-und-10-10
<p0ny> zerwas's url: http://tinyurl.com/3x6gwqw | Benutzer/zerwas/Kniffe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<sid> ok hab es
<dAnjou> sid: dann jetzt im terminal `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<zerwas> oder direkt sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<dAnjou> zerwas: is sicherer so
<zerwas> wüso?
<dAnjou> zerwas: weil man ne feste auswahl vor sich hat und sich nich vertippen kann
<zerwas> ich geh eh davon aus, dass die leute copy-paste machen, und das kann ja eh bei jedem befehl passieren. aber hast recht, kann man drüber streiten
<dAnjou> sid: dort is jetz ne liste mit java-installationen. die openjdk-installation hat nen sternchen
<zerwas> dAnjou> aber gibt btw genug, die auch von --config verwirrt sind ...
<dAnjou> sid: das soll aber die sun-installation bekommen
<dAnjou> sid: also die entsprechende nummer eingeben
<zerwas> jetz erklärst es extra lang und breit, damit mein argument nicht wahr wird ;))
<dAnjou> hrhr
<dAnjou> sicher is sicher
<sid> ok
<dAnjou> sid: jetzt noch ein `java -version` zur kontrolle
<dAnjou> mi: richte mal dein cloak ordentlich ein
<sid> hat funktioniert:)
<peter____> glückwunsch :p
<dAnjou> sid: und jetzt kriegste von mir noch n klapps auf den hinterkopp, weil das auch alles haarklein im wiki erklärt wird
<dAnjou> ubuntu erfordert n bisl arbeit und fleiß
<mi> hi dAnjou, danke für den hinweis. was genau ist denn schief gelaufen?
<dAnjou> 21:37:38 ::: mi [~mi@p5B3A75E3.dip.t-dialin.net] has joined #ubuntu-de
<dAnjou> 21:37:39 ::: mi [~mi@p5B3A75E3.dip.t-dialin.net] has quit (Changing host)
<dAnjou> 21:37:39 ::: mi [~mi@unaffiliated/mi] has joined #ubuntu-de
<mi> oh... hmpf
<k1l> mi: trag dein nickserv passwort als serverpasswort ein, dann bekommste die cloak bevor du die channel betrittst
<mi> das sicher nicht sinn der sache :D
<mi> k1l: vielen dank!
<rumpe1> was macht man am besten, wenn synaptic über fehlende authentifizierung von paketen meckert?
<rumpe1> (im speziellen fall gehts um k3b ... also kein ppa)
<dAnjou> neu laden?
<rumpe1> apt-get update?
<rumpe1> oder was neu laden?
<dAnjou> das ist das, was synaptic bei "neu laden" macht
<rumpe1> ah, k
<dAnjou> ich rate aber nur
<mi> testing...
<ring2> beim starten von fdisk erhalte ich immer folgende warnung: http://pastebin.com/CyECNwJw kann ich die ignorieren oder sollte ich c und u entsprechend drücken?
<bekks> ring2: ja. sieht sinnvoll aus.
<ring2> bekks, also nicht ignorieren?
<bekks> nein.
<ring2> bekks, ok, danke
<mi_> dAnjou: hat das geklappt?
<dAnjou> mi_: 1A
<mi_> dAnjou: danke nochmal für den hinweis :)
<ring2> macht es bei partitionen, die nicht als startpartition verwendet werden, sinn die partition beim ersten block beginnen zu lassen oder gibt es einen grund, ein paar sektoren am anfang leer zu lassen?
<jokrebel> gn8
<bekks> ring2: Ja, den gibt es, der wird dir aber frühestens ins sehr professionellem, teurem Umfeld begegnen.
<ring2> bekks, d.h. in meinem privaten umfeld könnte ich ruhig einen usb-stick ab dem ersten sektor partitionieren?
<bekks> ring2: Ja.
<ring2> bekks, hast du zufällig einen link für mich, in dem es um die hintergründe geht, weswegen man ein paar sektoren freilassen sollte?
<bekks> ring2: Keinen, für den Du nicht einen Account beim enstprechenden Hersteller bräuchtest. Es geht darum, dass auf den ersten Sektoren Metainformationen gespeichert werden, wenn man mit bestimmten Softwareprodukten und Block Device Multipathing auf Blockdevices zugreift.
<ring2> bekks, ok, danke für die infos. wieviele sektoren dann freigelassen werden sollten unterscheidet sich dann ja wahrscheinlich von hersteller zu hersteller
<bekks> Bei SUN Sparc Hardware werden diese Informationen in einer Meta-DB auf einer separaten Partition gespeichert. Bei Veritas CDS Discs und mirrored boot discs am Anfang der Platte.
<bekks> Nein, wieviel Platz da benötigt wird, hängt von der Softwareversion ab.
<ring2> ok
<ring1> jetzt sollte ich nur nicht ausversehen grub auf den usb-stick installieren, da damit ja auch der erste sektor überschrieben wird
<bekks> Nein. :)
<bekks> Im ersten Sektor liegt der MBR, der wird so oder so nicht benutzt von Partitionen.
<bekks> Grub ist da kein Problem.
<ring1> dann ist ja gut. aber eigentlich hieße das doch auch, dass mich fdisk anlügt, wenn es behauptet eine partition würde mit sektor 1 beginnen, was ja nicht möglich ist, wenn der mbr als erster sektor nicht angetastet wird
<bekks> Doch :) Es gibt ja auch noch Sektor 0 :P
<ring1> na gut :)
<ring1> diese zählweise müsste man grub mal für partitionen beibringen
<bekks> Diese Zählweise hat grub schon immer...
<bekks> hd0,0 ist zB sda1.
<ring1> bei grub2 aber nicht mehr
<ring1> 0,1 ist sda1
<ring1> früher war also doch vieles besser ;)
<zerwas> warum dann eigentlich nicht gleich 1,1 .. wie verwirrend
<ackerpaul> moin
<ackerpaul> ich kann cups (localhost:631) derzeit nicht aufrufen,... es ist mir auch nicht möglich über das System auf "Drucken" zuzugreifen (öffnet sich nicht),... von welchen Diensten (apache/?/...) hängt die cups-konsole ab und gibt es derzeit bekannte Probleme?
<dAnjou> ackerpaul: "nicht aufrufen"?
<dAnjou> 40x, 50x?
<dAnjou> oder gar keine verbindung?
<dAnjou> `sudo netstat -tulpen` sagt dir zumindest, ob der deamon läuft
 * dAnjou kann ab da aber auch nich mehr viel helfen
<ackerpaul> dAnjou:  ich komme nicht auf die 40x, 50x? oder war das nicht für mich? Ich kann die Cups-Weboberfläche nicht aufrufen.
<Nightwolf> hat sich hier evtl. noch jemand die computerbild mit dem reinersct kartenlesegerät gekauft? bin mal wie hier beschrieben vorgegangen, aber eigentlich will ich nur eine karte auslesen (rfdump): http://www.sackratten.info/2010/12/reinersct-linuxlosung/
<dAnjou> ackerpaul: das waren fehlermeldungen, die im browser stehen. bestimmt schonmal bei ubuntuusers.de gesehen ... öh *hust* was? wer hat das gesagt?
<ackerpaul> aso
<hellojoe> hi, ich suche ein günstiges handy, das ich als modem mit meinem ubuntu laptop benutzen kann. es sollte hsdpa können.
<dAnjou> hellojoe: is kein thema für hier
<ackerpaul> interressant: Cups scheint nicht zu laufen,...root@desktop:/var/log/cups# ps ax | grep cups
<ackerpaul>  4033 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep cups
<ackerpaul> root@desktop:/var/log/cups# start cups
<ackerpaul> cups stop/waiting
<ackerpaul> hm,...
<k1l> ,sudo? benutze nicht den root account sondern sudo auf ubuntu ackerpaul 
<p0ny> benutze nicht den root account sondern sudo auf ubuntu ackerpaul: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<ackerpaul> sudo -s = dauerhafter sudo
<ackerpaul> mache ich schon eine weile so - danke trotzdem für den tipp!
<kaddi> hi, gibt es ne moeglichkeit ein fsck beim booten zu erzwingen, wenn der rehcner nicht mehr bootet
<ackerpaul> außerdem,... gibt es root unter ubuntu
<k1l> ackerpaul: ja, aber unter ubuntu benutzt man sudo.
<k1l> kaddi: du kannst von ner livecd/udb booten und es checken lassen oder das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#manuelle-Pruefung
<kaddi> k1l: an der livecd bin ich dran.. da dauert der download bei mir aber stunden. hab durch stromausfall mein dateisystem auf / korrumpiert und krieg ubuntu nicht dazu nen filecheck laufen zu lassen. das laeuft druch, bis es merkt, dass es kein /sbin/init gibt (weils kein /sbin gibt) und oeffnet dann busybox, das wiederum kein fsck kennt
<Sasuke_U> Ich hab ein Problem mit der Bildschirmauflösung -> Maximal 800x600 anwählbar aber ich will 1024x768 (Ubuntu 10.04,Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1)
<kaddi> wenn ich also nen fsck auf sda5 erzwingen koennte waere mir sehr geholfen :p
<ring1> kaddi, kannst du denn auf /dev/sda in busybox zugreifen?
<kaddi> ring1 auf /dev/sda im allgemeinen schon, auf /dev/sda5 im speziellen nicht. da heisst es dann ein fehler im journal. Ich kann aber sda6 oder sda2 mounten
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/512349 das is genau mein problem
<bekks> Fehler im Journal heisst: defektes Dateisystem, fsck ist die Lösung.
<kaddi> bekks: ich weiss.. initramfs kennt den ebfehl nur leider nicht
<kaddi> daher such ich ne moeglichkeit fsck bei boot zu erzwingen
<bekks> Dann nimm eine Live CD.
<bekks> mounten, in den mountpoint wechseln, dann touch forcefsck, rebooten und abwarten.
<kaddi> ist, wie gesagt, in der mache. Dauert aber wegen inet verbindung hier noch stunden.. von daher schau ich ywischenzeitlich nach alternativen
<kaddi> bekks mounten geht wegen defekten filesystem nicht
<bekks> Dann Live CD nehmen und manuell fsck -f machen.
<bekks> Alternativen: Keine.
<ring1> im artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck wird unter anderem auch fehler automatisch mit FSCKFIX=yes korrigieren lassen angesprochen. ist das nicht sinnvoll dies zu aktivieren?
<bekks> man fsck lesen sollte reichen.
<kaddi> ring1: ja. das werd ich von jetzt an auch tun.. derzeit komm ich jedoch nicht an die datei ran, da sie auf der korrupten partition liegt
<bekks> Man will definitiv nicht immer Fehler automatisch korrigieren.
<ring1> ok, dann werd ich mal lesen
<psych> irc://irc.epd-me.net:6667/selfhtml
<ackerpaul> gibt es eine möglichkeit ein installiertes System auf default-Pakete zu setzen? 
<rumpe1> ackerpaul, jo ... frag einen mit einem frischen install eine paketliste mit dpkg --get-selections zu erstellen
<ackerpaul> rumpe1: ach nö,.. das is mal zu viel arbeit ;) ich dachte an sowas wie aptitude install standard-packages oder so
<ppq> ubuntu-desktop. wenn du das installierst, hast du ein vollständiges ubuntu. alles nötige kommt als abhängigkeit
<ppq> aber es wird halt nichts entfernt, das musst du selbst tun
<ppq> wobei es schnell mal passieren kann, dass du wichtige dinge mit runterschmeißt
<zerwas> ansonsten gibts ne liste der default-pakete in der manifest datei: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.manifest
<p0ny> zerwas's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a2f5zu
<ppq> zerwas, joa aber das ist die dvd mit vielen lang packs
<zerwas> ja
<ppq> aber gute idee
<ackerpaul> merci bien
<gandalf> Hello World!
<zerwas> Hallo gandalf 
 * Wedelwolf is schlafen, n8ey<
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-28
<kaphe> moin, kann mir jemand was zum .mkv zurecht schneiden nennen?
<kaphe> wenn ich mit avidemux durch die frames zappe haengt sich mein rechner komplett auf 
<kaphe> gibts da vllt ne alternative?
<samseo>  kan hier jemand deutsch ? und kann mir dabei helfen in ubuntu ein cd/dvd lauferk einzubinden
<samseo> jemand da ??
<k1l> ,wf? samseo 
<p0wny> samseo: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<samseo> aslo ich habe die ubuntu version 10.04LTS und habe mein CD/DVD laufwerk ausgehangen und will es wieder einhängen
<k1l> was hast du genau gemacht? was spricht gegen cd raus und wieder rein?
<samseo> also habe rechtsgeklickt und dan auf aushängen geklickt
<samseo> auf dem lauf werk
<samseo> habe schon die cd ausgeworfen und wieder eingelget aber passiert nichts
<samseo> auch neustart hab ich versucht
<Bunyip> rechtsklick und einhängen geht nicht?
<samseo> ist ja nicht mehr da
<Bunyip> samseo: audio oder daten-cd?
<samseo> geht das nicht irgend wie mit dem commando mount
<samseo> also nach dem ich draufgeklickt habe war das laufwerkverschwudden
<Bunyip> ja, im terminal, aber nicht mit einer audio-cd
<samseo> nene ist eine data cd
<samseo> aber was mus ich genau eingeben auser mount
<Bunyip> mount -r -tiso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<samseo> ich versuche es danke
<k1l> das solltee eigentlich HAL alles regel. 
<samseo> also hab es so gemacht dan stand da nur root kan das tun
<Bunyip> sudo davor
<samseo> dan hab ich das mit sudo gestarten dan kam 
<samseo> einhängepunkt /media/cdrom existiert nicht
<samseo> reicht nicht einfach nur /media
<samseo> ohne/cdrom
<samseo> ohne/cdrom
<Bunyip> Dann nehme zum testen einfach /mnt der ist immer da.
<samseo> ok
<samseo> da kommt jetzt wrong fs typ, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codpage or helper program, or other errro 
<Bunyip> hast du schon eine andere cd getestet?
<samseo> ja die ging noch eben aber hab noch nich eine andere getestet
<samseo> muss ich in der konsole in ein bestimen ordner wechseln ?
<Bunyip> nein, funktioniert bei dem broken fork ein simples: cdrecord --scanbus
<samseo> jaa
<samseo> na ja erstmal danke mache morgen weiter
<Bunyip> samseo: also ist dein laufwerk mit cdrecord --scanbus vorhanden, dann ist bestimmt nur deine CD kaputt.
<Bunyip> ups, schon weg. naja, habe eh wichtigeres zu tun.
<LigH> Guten Morgen.
<LigH> Meine Aktualisierungsverwaltung zeigt mir aktualisierbare Seamonkey-Pakete an, die aber deaktiviert erscheinen, sich nicht anhaken lassen. Muss ich da manuell aktualisieren?
<k1l> LigH: vlt werden sie noch zurückgehalten, weil abhängigkeiten noch nicht erfülllt sind
<LigH> Wäre also möglich, dass die mal später aktiviert werden?
<k1l> ja. wenn das z.b. programm X in version B braucht, das aber noch in den quellen nur die version A bisher her hat wird es zurückgehalten
<LigH> Gut, also keine Sorgen machen. Danke.
<LigH> \o
<k1l> nope. kommt zeit, kommt update :)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Wieso hat Ubuntu automatisch das DEB-Programmpaket »speech-dispatcher« installiert? '~$ aptitude why speech dispatcher' gibt auf Ubuntu 11.10 und 10.03.3 etwas ganz anderes aus.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Wieso hat Ubuntu automatisch das DEB-Programmpaket »speech-dispatcher« installiert? '~$ aptitude why speech dispatcher' gibt auf Ubuntu 11.10 und 10.04.3 etwas ganz anderes aus.
<kaeffchen> -.-
<sysdef> bullgard4: apt-cache show speech-dispatcher | grep Maintainer
<breaker313> moin - ich würde gerne per notify-send einem nutzer in seine gnome environment eine nachricht schicken ...das funktioniert allerdings nicht ...
<rumpe1> breaker313, notify-send benötigt dafür noch noch angaben über das display und möglicherweise den Ort von .ICEauthority
<rumpe1> breaker313, z.B. »DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."«
<breaker313> rumpel: ich hatte es schon mit setzen von env DISPLAY=:0 probiert
<breaker313> rumpel: aber auch das hat nicht geklappt
<rumpe1> breaker313, was hast du exakt probiert und was genau versuchst du? notify-send über ssh? von einem account zu einem anderen? ...
<breaker313> rumpel: korrekt, via ssh
<bullgard4> sysdef: Danke!
<BigChris> #xbmcnerds.com
<breaker313> rumpel: also lokal scheint es zu funktionieren, nur halt per ssh nicht
<rumpe1> breaker313, ich hab noch zwei andere dinge gefragt. :>
<breaker313> rumpel: sorry, ja ... 1. Versuch=> env DISPLAY=:0 danach notify-send "Info" "Test"   das ganze als root
<pog> ich arbeite mit dem 10.04, gibt es irgend ein Grund auf eine hoehere FF-Version umzusteigen? (wuerde mich Wunder nehmen, warum diese massiven Version-Spruenge).
<breaker313> rumpel: ach ja und per ssh als root
<christian> nerds.com
<LetoThe2nd> christian: haben wirs dann?
<breaker313> rumpel: 2. Versuch => notify-send "info" "test" als root lokal ... und das funktonierte
<BigChris> LetoThe2nd: Wenn man sich mal gerade in IRC einarbeitet, kann schon mal was schief gehen --> keine Absicht
<pog> Im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema mirrors, hab ich mir ueberlegt, ob es moeglich ist, ueber Softraid Sachen zu syncrhoisieren, aber nicht permanent, sondern in groesseren Zeitabstaenden.
<LetoThe2nd> BigChris: dann würde ich dich bitten, solange den channel #test zu benutzen und uns zu verlassen, bis die häufigen nickwechsel und ähnliches abgeschlossen sind. danke sehr :)
<karotte> Hallo, ich möchte mit wget mehrere ähnliche Dateien von einem Http Server downloaden. WIe stelle ich das an?
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: buzzword: input-list
<karotte> wget http://videos1.showmedo.com/ShowMeDos/pythonHollandIntroToPython[1-14]_german.flv geht nicht
<p0wny> karotte's url: http://tinyurl.com/7hgah3a | 404 (Page Not Found) Error - Ever feel like you're in the wrong place?
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: und hint: shellexpansion geht mit {}, nicht mit []
<karotte> LetoThe2nd: an danke
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Brace-Expansion
<karotte> bspw. dies: /usr/{ucb/{ex,edit},lib/{ex?.?*,how_ex}}
<karotte> was bedeutet ex und edit darin?
<joschi> das sind einfach zwei varianten
<joschi> könnte auch {ernie,bert} sein
<karotte> und ucb?
<joschi> ebenso
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: steht alles in dem link.. und wenn du nen teil von sowas nicht verstehst, lass ihn dir doch einfach mal mit echo ausgeben dass du siehst wie's zusammenhängt.
<karotte> problem ist, bin in linux neuling
<karotte> geht echo > nur in die Datei ausgeben oder auch auf den Bildschirm?
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: problem ist, du denkst nicht mit ;) schau dir mal die zwei beispiele 'echo a{1,3}' und 'echo a{1..3}' an, und dann wende das gewonnene wissen an.
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: und zu der frage "nur in die datei", kannst du ja mal lesen was das '>' eigentlich bedeutet... stichwort redirection
<karotte> okay
<karotte> Danke LetoThe2nd ifür den Tipp
<breaker313> rumpel: hast Du evtl. noch ne idee? oder ggf. stelle ich die frage nochmal in die runde ...
<dAnjou> breaker313: frag mal nochmal
 * dAnjou will sich nicht alles zusammensammeln
<rumpe1> breaker313, ich heiße nicht rumpel :>
<rumpe1> breaker313, probier mal ssh user@host 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."
<dAnjou> das sollte gehen
<dAnjou> wenn noch ein ' hinten dran kommt
<rumpe1> uh, genau :)
<breaker313> rumpel: tut leider auch nicht
<breaker313> dAnjou: Mein Problem ist das ich via SSH auf einem anderen Rechner eineglogged bin und eine Nachricht per notify-send an einen angemeldeten X-User schicken möchte
<breaker313> dAnjou: das funktioniert aber nicht, nur wenn ich lokal auf dem rechner angemeldet bin
<dAnjou> let me check
<dAnjou> also bei mir gehts 1A. hab mich grad von nem entfernten server bei mir eingeloggt (auch ohne -X) und ein "DISPLAY=:0 notify-send foobar" abgesetzt. und schwupps, kam die notification.
<dAnjou> breaker313: natürlich war ich als derselbe nutzer angemeldet, der auch grad X benutzt
<breaker313> dAnjou: einmal ja und einmal nein (root)
<breaker313> dAnjou: ich meine ich habe es so auch getestet...
<breaker313> dAnjou: geht das auch via putty?
<breaker313> dAnjou: bei mir geht das leider nicht ...
<dAnjou> wieso in aller welt sollte man das als root ausführen?
<dAnjou> root hat normalerweise keine grafische oberfläche zu laufen
<breaker313> war nur ein versuch
<dAnjou> und mit putty hat das eigtl. nichts zu tun
<deem> also bei mir geht das auch nicht
<dAnjou> notify-send installiert?
<breaker313> wenn ich aber beispielsweis als root eine nachricht an einen anderen nutzer schicken möchte würde ich mich doch auch nicht erst als dieser nutzer anmelden
<breaker313> notify-send ist installiert
<breaker313> lokal kann ich das auch als root wie auch als nutzer ausführen
<deem> dAnjou: ja ist es. bei mir kommt immer ~$ 'DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send "foobar"'
<deem> DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send "foobar": command not found
<deem> irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch =)
<dAnjou> deem: diesen befehl hab ich ja auch nicht gepostet ;)
<deem> ok. bei dir steht da =0
<deem> aber damit gehts auch nicht
<dAnjou> breaker313: ich weiß leider nicht, wie genau hier X mit der shell oder sonstwas zusammenarbeitet
<dAnjou> vorstellbar ist, dass man den befehl als entsprechender nutzer ausführt, wenn man root ist
<dAnjou> deem: ein command not found is schon sehr merkwürdig
<deem> dAnjou: notify-send ist aber installiert. wenn ich es lokal in einem terminal ausführe funktioniert es
<deem> wenn ich ssh mit -X ausführe und dann einfach nur "notify-send foobar" eingebe erscheint die notification auf meinem lokalen bildschirm. starte ich ssh ohne -X und gebe nur "notify-send foobar" ein, passiert gar nichts
<rumpe1> deem, -X dürfte die ausgabe von notify-send von remote host mittels deines lokalen Xservers darstellen
<rumpe1> deem, wüßte jetzt nicht, wozu man für den Anwendungsfall Xforwarding benötigen würde
<deem> wenn ich umgekehrt von laptop auf rechner verbinde und da "DISPLAY=:0 notify-send foobar" eingebe passiert auch nichts, aber immerhin kein "command not found" gebe ich auf dem laptop nur ein "notify-send foobar" ein kommt das: http://pastebin.com/MPiTtY7G
<deem> liegt das vielleicht daran, dass mein rechner 10.04 und mein laptop 11.10 hat?
<sysdef> zumal man sich im umfeld ubuntu nicht an Xforwarding gewoehnen sollte wenn es bald abgeschafft wird ;>
<deem> ich nutz das eh nie. war nur zum testen ob es denn was bringt :D
<deem> ich glaube mein laptop stört sich an dem DISPLAY=:0"
<sysdef> .o( ist auch nen seltsamer smily )
<deem> ist auf jedenfall sehr seltsam, dass sich mein laptop und mein rechner weigern eine notification zu senden
<rumpe1> deem, mal ein DISPLAY=:0.0 probiert?
<deem> rumpe1: jupp
<pog> wo wird im Gnome-Terminal das Verhalten - link oeffnen mit bestimmtenm Browser - gesteuert, zum einen welcher browser, zum anderen die Kontextfunktionen?
<pog> im 10.04 wird nicht mehr ein FF-Tab geoeffnet, sonder mit einem anderer Browser aufgerufen.
<deem> pog: update-alternatives
<deem> pog: bzw gesteuert wird das von xdg-open
<pog> thanks, deem
<pog> ist der nx-server oder free nx nciht in der regulaeren und partner sources von 10.04?
<pog> wollte das mal austesten...
<pog> scheint ein ppa zu geben.
<affuntu> ich habe angefangen meine eigene desktopumgebung zu basteln. ich würde jetzt gerne die icons ändern. wie kann ich das machen? Sonst konnte man das in einem allgemeinen menu machen wo man alles möglich einstellen konnte was das aussehen betrifft. so etwas hab ich jetzt nicht. gibt es trotzdem die möglichkeit andere icons einzustellen?
<k1l_> gnome-tweak-tool ist das, was du suchst.
<k1l_> oder das tool, was grade im planeten vorgestellt wurde
<k1l_> ,planet? affuntu 
<p0wny> affuntu, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<affuntu> cool, danke :-)
<madm1ke> hi, i have a widescreen (1366x768) intel gpu notebook and can't get plymouth to work nicely. on shutdown i get the correct theme and on bootup it falls back to text mode. does anyone know how to debug this or repair this?
<madm1ke> -de ..
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion, welche Karte genau?
<dadrc> Or, if you prefer english, try #ubuntu :)
<noggo> hallo
<dadrc> hu
<Thomas_Jaszok> Hallo, ich bin Wirtschaftsinformatik Student und schreibe gerade meine Abschlussarbeit. Ich selber bin großer Fan und Anhänger von Open Source und Ubuntu, deshalb befasst sich auch die Thesis zu einem Großteil mit dem Ubuntu Projekt. Hätte hier vielleicht jemand etwas Zeit mir ein paar Fragen zu Ubuntu zu beantworten?
<hdp> Bitte mal Topic lesen.
<dadrc> Thomas_Jaszok, für Smalltalk, Umfragen und so bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen, damit hier keine Supportanfragen untergehen :)
<noggo> benutzt hier jemand ein fritzbox 7390 und dir fritz.nas funktion über einen browaser? bei mir tritt immer ein fehler auf das er die datei nicht laden konnte.
<dadrc> noggo, ohne weitere Ahnung davon zu haben, aber der genaue Fehler wär schon interessant. Wenn der länger als 'ne Zeile ist, bitte per Pastebin.
<k1l_> noggo: das klingt auch eher nem fall für den fritzbox support, oder?
<dadrc> k1l_, wahrscheinlich, deshalb wollte ich die genaue Fehlermeldung mal sehen.
<madm1ke> dadrc: bin noch bei natty und lspci sagt "mobile 4 series chipset igp" (i915)
<noggo> ne das hängt mit java zusammen. openjdk lässt die schaltfläschen zum hoch- bzw. runterladen nicht erscheinen und oracle7 bricht mit einer fehlermeldung ab und ich muss den browser (firefox oder chromium) schliesen weil die fehlermeldung sich nicht quitieren lässt. lade mal ein bild irgendwo hoch dann kann ich sie zeigen
<dadrc> madm1ke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/571678 beschreibt genau dein Problem, in Post #15 wird eine Lösung vorgeschlagen, die könntest du mal testen
<dadrc> madm1ke, ansonsten, wenn das nicht hilft, ist eventuell auch noch #6 interessant
<madm1ke> dadrc: uh danke, ich schau mal
<affuntu> Hallo, ich nochmal. Ich habe es geschafft die icons bei meiner eigenen dektopumgebung zu ändern, bis auf nautilus. Hier sind die icons immernoch die alten. Muss ich für nautilus irgendwo noch extraeinstellungen vornehmen?
<noggo> so habe jetzt mal ein bild hochgeladen mit dem fehlerfenster  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/fritznaschromium002.png/
<k1l_> noggo: das klingt für mich eher nach einem problem mit der fritzbox und der angeschlossenen platte
<noggo> unter windows und macos klappt das alles wunderbar. nur unter ubuntu nicht. 
<dadrc> affuntu, ich würd erstmal einfach aus- und wieder einloggen. Nautilus läuft ja immer im Hintergrund, vielleicht wurden da einfach die Icons nicht aktualisiert, weil das Programm noch lief
<affuntu> dadrc, schon des öfteren gemacht. auch neu gestartet
<karotte> Wo stelle ich ein, dass bei Klick auf einen Link, egal welche ANwendung, dann Firefox sich mit dem Tab in den Vordergrund öffnet?
<affuntu> in allen programmen sind die neuen icons drin. nur in nautilus sind noch die alten
<dadrc> Dann bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt, ist mir noch nie untergekommen, dass das nach 'nem Neustart noch war
<dadrc> karotte, Desktopumgebung?
<karotte> unity
<dadrc> karotte, in den Einstellungen (Zahnrad oben rechts, glaub ich) kannst du die Standardanwendungen ändern.
<dadrc> Da kannst du auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, einstellen, wie Firefox damit verfahren soll
<dadrc> Also, neuer Tab, neues Fenster, etc.
<dadrc> So, bin mal eben weg, bis nachher
<karotte> hab für ff tab eingestellt aber wenn ich z.B. aus XChat Links anklicke muss ich dann noch extra zu ff wechseln
<dadrc> karotte, ah. Hast du den Compiz-Settingsmanager installiert?
<karotte> dadrc: jep habe ich
<karotte> dort?
<dadrc> Ja... Moment, gucke eben den Namen nach
<dadrc> Gerade nur auf englisch da, aber das schaffst du schon: General Options → Focus & Raise Behaviour → Focus Prevention Level: None
<ring0> dadrc, das hat mich schon immer gestört, merci ;)
<dadrc> =)
<jokrebel> hi
<karotte> Danke dadrc, auf deutsch heißt es: Stärke des "Focus Stealing Prevention" und muss Aus sein 
<wolflkoder> hallo
<wolflkoder> kennt jemand ne möglichkeit Verzeichnisse incl, Unterverzeicnisse nach allen Dateien BIS AUF EIN gewünschtes Format zu durchsuchen ?
<bullgard4> wolflkoder: Das Kommando 'find' hat auch Optionen, die gewissen Bereiche ausschließen. 'man find' sagt mehr.
<wolflkoder> danke!
<karotte> wolflkoder: oder schau hier ,find?
<karotte> ,find? wolflkoder 
<p0wny> Sorry karotte, ich weiss nichts ueber find, ich assoziiere aber paketinhalt und Shell find damit
<karotte> wolflkoder: ,find?
<karotte> hmm geht nicht leute ^^
<madm1ke> dadrc: weder FRAMEBUFFER=y noch fehlende plymouth-dateien scheinen das problem zu sein. es liegt irgendwie an der auflösung glaube ich. es gibt erst ein verzerrtes bild mit streifen, danach plymouth-text
<jokrebel> karotte: Geht schon, wenn man weiß wie, aber zum experimentieren mit dem Pony bitte wenn dann in dessen eigenen Kanal.
<jokrebel> ,,shell find? wolflkoder
<p0wny> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ,shell find
<wolflkoder> danke, bin grad am Manpage durchforsten
<jokrebel> grr
<jokrebel> ,shell find? wolflkoder
<p0wny> wolflkoder, Shell find ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/find - Weitere Infos im query ...
<karotte> jokrebel: aber der Link so ist nicht korrekt
<karotte> muss so heißen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<jokrebel> karotte: OK - thx, aber auch dies gehört wenn dann in denPony-Kanal.
<k1l> ,tests? Aradiv 
<p0wny> Aradiv: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<k1l> ,bot? wolflkoder 
<p0wny> wolflkoder: ich bin ein bot ;p
<wolflkoder> habe nun eine Lösung mittels find gefunden, steh jetzt aber vor dem nächsten. Ich möchte diese gefunden Dateien (und nur diese) löschen. Gibts die gleichen optionen auch für "rm" ?
<dAnjou> wolflkoder: find kennt -delete
<wolflkoder> thx
<dAnjou> wolflkoder: sollte das aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht funktionieren, kennt find -exec, was einen nachfolgenden befehl auf das ergebnis anwendet
<wolflkoder> Geile Sache, Danke an alle hat funktioniert!!
<rref> hallo weis jemand was ich machen muss damit ein Programm -welches ich aus einem tar entpackt habe- von überall ohne angabe des pfades ausrufbar ist 
<FUZxxl> rref: Pack den Ordner in die Umgebungsvariable $PATH
<sdx23> rref: es in den Pfad legen. Um welches Programm handelt es sich und welche Rechte hast du?
<FUZxxl> Oder pack einen Link zum Programm in /usr/local/bin oder so
<Minipluto> rref: du kannst dir z.B. das Verzeichnis ~/bin/ anlegen und dort einen symbolischen Link zur ausführbaren Datei anlegen
<sdx23> FUZxxl: den Pfad ändern funktioniert zwar, ist aber ehr nicht zu empfehlen.
<k1l> es in ~/bin legen, dann kann es der user ausführen
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Ich mache es wie Minipluto.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ~/usr/bin in meinem Pfad
<FUZxxl> Und da sind alle selbstkompilierten Programme drin
<FUZxxl> Dann muss man keinem Installerskript Rechte anvertrauen
<sdx23> FUZxxl: gut, ich wollte eigentlich auch nur die Verbreitung von unschönen Methoden verhindern ;)
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Ich wusste nicht, dass das unschön ist.
<rref> wen ich die Version von Minipluto nehme muss ich dann /bin/ auch in den Path hinzufügen?
<FUZxxl> Ist ~/bin besser als ~/usr/bin
<FUZxxl> rref: /bin sollte im Pfad drin sein, bei ~/bin bin ich mir nicht sicher
<deem> FUZxxl: das usr ist einfach unnötig. /home/user gehört doch schon einem usr :P
<rref> ok danke
<deem> bei einem ubuntu 10.04 ist ~/bin nicht im PATH
<FUZxxl> deem: Manche Programme brauchen noch ein usr/share usw. da ich mein Homeverzeichnis nicht zumüllen will habe ich noch eine Ebene dazwischen
<sdx23> FUZxxl: Stell dir mal vor, wenn du den Pfad nicht nur für das eine Programm änderst, sondern für dutzende. Ob nun ~/usr/bin oder ~/bin ist imho nur konventionssache. Deutlich häufiger habe ich ~/bin gesehen.
<FUZxxl> Ist bei mir ganz hinten im Pfad, also System geht vor
<LupusE> hi
<FUZxxl> LupusE: HallO!
<Minipluto> bei 10.10 und 11.10 ist ~/bin z.B. im path drin. Bei 11.10 steht das in der ~/.profile
<Minipluto> und in dem Fall ist so eingerichtet, dass die Dateien in ~/bin vorrangig ausgeführt werden, sofern dort gleichnamige sind wie in System-Ordnern. Das kann von Vorteil sein, sollte man aber im Hinterkopf behalten
<FUZxxl> Minipluto: Ich mags lieber andersum. Dann weiß ich, dass mein ls immer das Systemprogramm ist
<FUZxxl> Und keine Schadsoftware
<rref> danke euch funktioniert wundbar !!
<k4v> ich hab manchmal das problem, dass die "snap window"-funktion stört, ich fahre mit der maus an einen Bildschirmrand und es erscheint das transparente overlay und geht auch nicht weg... gibts da einen fix?
<Fuchs> k4v: welche Desktopumgebung / Fensterverwaltung? 
<k4v> unitiy auf oneiric
<Fuchs> in dem Fall in ccsm den Effekt ausknipsen 
<Athlan> Paste-Service?
<Athlan> was ist das?
<Fuchs> ,paste? Athlan 
<p0wny> Athlan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Athlan> Hey, wie ist das egtl, wenn man im ubuntuusers-forum ne frage stellt und der Thread auf die zweite Seite verschwindet. Ist es dann noch wahrscheinlich, Antworten zu erhalten? Ich denke nicht, dass irgendjemand blättert...
<Fuchs> Athlan: falscher Kanal, #ubuntuusers. Und bitte ja nicht "bumpen", in den meisten Foren, uu.de inklusive, gilt das als sehr unhoeflich. 
<Athlan> Fuchs: Danke, hab gewechselt ;)
<k4v> Fuchs: wo ist ccsm? =)
<jokrebel> ,ccsm? k4v
<p0wny> k4v: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Fuchs> k4v: hoffentlich in $PATH, muss gegebenenfalls noch installiert werden. 
<Fuchs> Siehe link vom Pony, danke jokrebel 
<k4v> Fuchs++
 * Fuchs fuehlt sich inkrementiert
<seule> hallo, hab mal eine frage und zwar wollte ich meinen pc von englisch auf deutsch umstellen, habe auch schon das paket installiert aber es erscheint trotzdem grau und ich kann es nicht anwählen. hat eine ne idee wie ich da
<seule> s beheben kann
<fornext> Der Rechner hat einen gma 3150 Grafikchip. Glxinfo zeigt die OPenGL-Version 1.4 an, aber angeblich soll 2.0 funktionieren. Leider bekomme ich es nicht aktiviert. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<seule> Es erscheint grau in den Spracheinstellungen.
<k1l> ,spracheinstellungen? seule 
<p0wny> seule, Spracheinstellungen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Gamoder> Kann man bei xubuntu die Sitzungsverwaltung eigentlich irgendwie komplett deaktivieren (ohne sie jetzt zu deinstallieren)?
<Gamoder> Ich habe jetzt extra eine leere sitzung explizit abgespeichert und trotzdem wird die letzte Sitzung gestartet
<seule> Das was in dem Link steht habe ich schon gemacht, die Packete sind alle installiert aber ich kann das system trotzdem nicht auf deutsch umstellen.
<jokrebel> seule: Ist da nicht in der Spracheinstellungs-GUI ein Knopf, den man noch vorher klicken muss, damit man Superuser-Rechte bekommt?
<jokrebel> seule: Welche Ubuntu-Version und Desktopumgebung nutzt Du denn?
<duese> jokrebel; ich glaube den gibts nicht mehr beo 11.10
<seule> version 11.10 und gnome
<jokrebel> seule: Und da klickst Du dann auf "Sprachen hinzufügen/entfernen" und kannst dann dort keinen Haken setzten bei "deutsch"?
<duese> <jokrebel> das hat er ja scheinbar schon gemacht. Aber er kann die nicht aktivieren
<seule> Ja und sie steht dann auch da wo ich englisch usw als Sprache auswählen kann aber grau.
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 und nutze da Thunderbird  mir ist aufgefallen das auch wo ich nicht wollte das der von emailkasten alles auf meine platte holt habe es aber bei der Instalation nicht angeklickt das der das machen sollte kann man die Emails nicht wieder zurück senden da wo die ürsprünglich mla waren also bei mir bei Arcor Server?
<jokrebel> seule: Ich rede nicht von der Liste oben sondern von dem Button unten "Sprachen hinzufügen/entfernen" und dann dem Fenster welches neu aufgeht.
<seule> Ja da ist schon ein Haken.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Nutzt Du POP? Dann höchstens mit "weiterleiten an Dich selber"
<Orcor> ich glaube bei mir ist PopEM oder irgend wie so kenne mich damit nicht aus
<Orcor> ich würde gerne die wieder bei Arcor haben da wenn ich unterwegs bin oder so kann ja nicht drauf zugreifen da bei arcor nix ist
<k4v> hat es mal jemand geschafft, drei monitore anzuschließen? ich würd einen dritten am liebsten per usb/displaylink anschließen...
<Orcor> kollege hatte mal 2 Grafikkarten und da hat der mal 4 Monitore angeschossen das war cool
<k4v> Orcor: mit Ubuntu?
<Orcor> nein
<k4v> ach
<k4v> mit linux?
<Orcor> aber ich weiß das das unter ubuntu auch geht habe mal vor Monaten mal was im Internet gelesen darüber
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wie gesagt, wenn DU POP nutzt und in Deinem Client hinterlegt hast, dass nach Abholung vom Server zu löschen ist, wirst Du nicht drum rum kommen, das ganze an Dich selber weiterzuleiten und Deinem Client _vorher_ beizubringen, dass er alles auf dem Server lässt. Man könnte auch IMAP nutzen…  Mit Ubuntu hat das aber alles erstmal nichts zu tun.
<jokrebel> seule: Dann ist es aber auch installiert. Vielleicht musst Du es noch systemweit übernehmen. Was genau ist denn nicht in deutsch?
<k1l> k4v: hier nur ein beispiel http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/2-grafikkarten-und-3-monitore-ubuntu-10-10-al/#post-2565741
<p0wny> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/7f2nv2x |        2 Grafikkarten und 3 Monitore - Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 2 › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<seule> Es ist alles komplett in englisch
<k1l> mal nue eingeloggt?
<seule> Ja
<jokrebel> seule: Hast Du es vielleicht nur durch weiter nach unten ziehen (drag&drop) verändert? Dann wird es hier nämlich auch grau.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Wo gibt es eine Beschreibung des Porgramms gnome-fallback-mount-helper? http://social.wakoopa.com/software/gnome-fallback-mount-helper
<bullgard4> s/Programms/Programms/
<p0wny> bullgard4, can't find 'Programms' in your last line, sorry
<Orcor> jokrebel danke erst mal für die Info werde mal  hg sein und mal lesen was ichda so mahcen kann 
<jokrebel> hg?
<IchGucksLive> servus ich suche eine datei in eimen der unterferzeichnisse in dem ich gerade im terminal bin  in Nautilus find ich sie aber Nautilus zeigt den pfad nicht an 
<ring2> jokrebel, hauptgefreiter
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: find . -iname name
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: kann mit wildcards wie * umgehen
<IchGucksLive> danke
<jokrebel> ring2: <g> eigentlich ja; macht in Orcor Satz aber eher keinen Sinn.
<ring2> jokrebel, ;)
<Orcor> ?
<hdp> IchGucksLive, Rechtsklick auf die Datei->Properties->Basic->Location.
<IchGucksLive> hdp: das glaub ich is ne gute idee
<jokrebel> Orcor: Nicht ? … zurückscrollen, lesen, verstehen, erklären…
<seule> jokrebel: Es kann sein dass mir das mit dem drag&drop passiert ist aber nicht absichtlich. Kann ich das beheben wenn ich das gemacht habe?
<jokrebel> seule: Einfach nochmal "nehmen" und wieder "hochziehen"
<kannix> ist an diese .htaccess datei irgendwas falsch? http://pastebin.com/JtuPJETf
<jokrebel> kannix: Gegenfrage: was hat .htaccess mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<kannix> jokrebel: hmm bis auf dass das ganze auf nem ubuntu server läuft nicht viel ;)
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> ich möchte linux auf einem netbook ohne opt. laufwerk installieren, mittel meiner wahl wäre der usb-stick. leider ist das paket usb-creator (uu wiki "Live_USB") nicht zu finden. ich erinnere mich, dass es da eine möglichkeit mit dd gab - kennt die jemand? oder hat andere vorschläge für mich?
<k1l> misterx: hast du schon ein ubuntu laufen?
<k1l> moritz_: magst du mal einen blick auf deine verbindung werfen?
<misterx> k1l: yepp
<k1l> welches?
<misterx> auf meinem netbook läuft lubuntu, aufm desktop kubuntu
<misterx> jeweils 11.10
<k1l> usb-creator-kde z.b. sollte auf dem kubuntu funktionieren
<misterx> hm. erkenne den fehler. usb-creator-kde ist selbst vollständig und setzt nicht auf usb-creator auf
<misterx> m(
<misterx> danke… *sich doof fühl*
<k1l> kein problem
<captain_hook> Guten abend, Frage: Ist es möglich nach einem rechner neustart fern per ssh in die gnome session einzuloggen ? (der vnc server startet est nach dem login screen)
<MeMyself> Ich hab ein PCI Express Interface und Ubuntu erkennt die SSD nicht. Was kann ich machen?
<MeMyself> MeMyself: test
<k1l> durchgefallen
<MeMyself> :)
<jokrebel> captain_hook: Wenn ein ssh-server läuft, ja.
<k1l> ,wf? MeMyself 
<p0wny> MeMyself: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<MeMyself> jetzt gehts.... sie war nicht ganz drinnen tut mir leid... ich fühl mich jetzt dämlich
<k1l> dann weisst du es ja fürs nächste mal :)
<jokrebel> MeMyself: Diese (berechtigte?) Gefühl kann Dir hier leider keiner abnehmen.
<MeMyself> ._.
<captain_hook> wie genau jokrebel ? is das genau was hier genau was ich brauche ? ;) http://mohanjith.net/blog/2008/01/using-gnome-remotely-via-ssh.html
<jokrebel> captain_hook: Muss ich mir das jetzt durchlesen? 
<jokrebel> captain_hook: Ich sag jetzt einfach mal nein. Ließ Du lieber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh
<captain_hook> mh eigetnlich nutz ich ssh schon ne weile nur keine grafischer oberfläche über ssh..
<captain_hook> es geht dort um die x11 forwadring option und dem login mit ssh -X username@server 
<captain_hook> sollte doch reichen ?
<jokrebel> captain_hook: Und was genau klappt bei Dir nicht an "ssh -X user@entfernterRechner ganztollesXprogram" ?
<captain_hook> ich wusste doch bis eben nichtmal das es so funktioniert, das war ja meine eigentliche frage wie..
<captain_hook> werds jetzt testen wenns so is..
<jokrebel> captain_hook: Und woher sollen wir das wissen, dass du das nicht weist obwohl Du davon sprichst (was mich/uns wiederum zu der Annahme füht, dass Du weist von was Du redest)?
<captain_hook> naja ich wollte die frage zuverstehen bringen ob ich mit dieser option auf dem richtigen weg bin
<captain_hook> oder ob es das is was ich denke..
<captain_hook> vielleicht gibts ja auch ne bessere lösung die du mir empfehlen könntest ? deine antwort "wenn ein ssh server läuft" war ja recht allgemein.
<captain_hook> ich kam ja schon mit der frage in den chan ob es möglich ist per ssh in die gnome session zukommen
<jokrebel> captain_hook: "per ssh in die gnome session" geht nicht - per ssh (mit der Option -X) _ein_ grafisches Programm dieses Rechner öffnen geht.
<bullgard4> captain_hook: http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/gnome-session-over-ssh/
<jokrebel> Aber ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Gute Nacht.
<captain_hook> ok, danke und gute nacht.
<danage> welche pakete muss ich installieren, um im unity dash  auch programme angezeigt zu bekommen? mir sind da einige pakete abhanden gekommen, als ich ein PPA rausgenommen hab. im moment zeigts  nur alle möglichen dateien
<KojiroAK> in der rc.local geht das Script erst zur nächsten Zeile, wenn die vorherige erfolgreich war?
<oneironaut> guten Abend liebe leute
<oneironaut> ich versuche gerade nach diesem tut (http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2011/05/fail2ban-protect-web-server-http-dos-attack-1084.html) fail2ban für einen kleinen Schutz gegen ddos zu confen. leider läuft es nicht.
<p0wny> oneironaut's url: http://tinyurl.com/7tupdog | 404 Not Found
<oneironaut> kennt sich jemand damit etwas aus?
<oneironaut> ansonsten läuft fail2ban prima!
<apollo13> oneironaut: fail2ban ist crap, mach einfach ratelimiting via iptables
<oneironaut> nur der selbst angelegte Filter in der jail klappt nicht
<oneironaut> apollo13: ich habe leider nur ein Server, daher ist nix mit iptables. ich nutze notgedrungen fail2ban über hostsdeny
<apollo13> ähm warum sollte auf nem server nix mit iptables sein?
<oneironaut> es geht nicht auch nicht um Staatssicherheit, sondern nur darum, das gröbste abzuwehren.
<oneironaut> vielleicht geht's mit machen virtualisierungen. bei meinem provider wird linux-vserver.org genutzt
<oneironaut> da is nix mit iptables
<apollo13> yikes, provider wechseln du willst^^
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* lsb_release -a in pastebin *hust*
<danage> no shit
<oneironaut> also ich bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden. aber meine frage zielte ja auch bewusst nur auf fail2ban ab.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: magst das nicht mal schreiben __bevor__ ich antworte?
<LetoThe2nd> oneironaut: bitte: *hust* lsb_release -a in pastebin *hust*
<oneironaut> LetoThe2nd: http://pastebin.com/kfKkL7UB
<LetoThe2nd> oneironaut: vielen dank.
<oneironaut> gern. und jetzt? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> oneironaut: von meiner seite nichts, ich frage das wannimmer ich will. hat schon seinen grund. :)
<oneironaut> hmm.. naja sooo interessant finde ich den Output jetzt nicht
<oneironaut> aber es freut mich, wenn ich dir damit eine Freude bereiten konnte
<oneironaut> das hilft mir aber nicht mit fail2ban… leider scheint der selbst angelegte Filter nicht zu laufen
<LetoThe2nd> oneironaut: wenn ich mich nur bedanke ist das ein gutes zeichen. nimms einfach so hin :P
<oneironaut> klar
<apollo13> vlt solltest sagen welcher filter?
<oneironaut> apollo13: in der jail.local steht dieser selbst erstellte abschnitt: http://pastebin.com/xE2TWCuP danach habe ich in /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/ die Datei http-get-dos mit diesem Inhalt erstellt: http://pastebin.com/qTdgkqhL
<oneironaut> wenn ich fail2ban neu starte bekomme ich auch pro gestarteten Jail eine email. meine selbst erstellte "http-get-dos" wird leider nicht aufgeführt. ich bekomme keine email dafür. 
<oneironaut> fail2ban-client status gibt mir allerdings die info, dass http-get-dos läuft. ich glaube allerdings nicht das es läuft, sonst würde dafür auch ne email kommen.
<oneironaut> so, mehr infos kann ich nicht geben ;)
<apollo13> oneironaut: paste mal nen apt-cache policy varnish
<oneironaut> ich nutze nicht varnish
<oneironaut> sorry
<oneironaut> mein fehler
<oneironaut> ich habe die Zeile logpath natürlich auf /etc/log/apache2/access.log angepasst
<apollo13> und nächster fail, ich gebs auf ;)
<oneironaut> ja… ich hab nicht soviel plan von der ganzen Geschichte. apache ist gut dokumentiert :)
<oneironaut> aber trotzdem sollte es ja auch mit apache funktionieren, oder nicht?
<apollo13> aber sicher nicht in /etc/
<oneironaut> /var/log/apache2/access.log
<oneironaut> steht aber auch so drin, ich habe mich verschrieben
<apollo13> so macht support spaß, sry aber das wird mir zu doof
<oneironaut> apollo13: ich habe mich nur verschrieben
<oneironaut> exakt dies ist mein Eintrag in der jail.local http://pastebin.com/UKLj6rSg
<rref> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit einer hadoop installation: Damit ich das "script?" hadoop von überall aufrufen kann hab ich ein sym link in /bin erstellt leider hab ich festgestellt das aufrufe mir einem argument (hadoop fs -ls) nicht funktionieren. Weiss jmd. wie ich das beheben kann?
<Hotte76> Hallo. Ich habe 11.10 und nach einer Zeit geht bei meinem Thinkpad das Touchpad aus (inkl. Tasten) und ich kann nur noch den Trackpoint verwenden. Bei allen vorherigen Ubuntu Versionen trat das nicht auf.  Zeitgleich hängt sich auch die Grafik auf (z.B. im Nautilus). Es geht zwar noch alles, aber es sieht eben so aus: http://www.picpaste.de/47.png
<Hotte76> Jemand ne Idee?
<oneironaut> hi
<oneironaut> war vorhin schonmal wegen einem fail2ban problem hier
<oneironaut> ich möchte in fail2ban den apachen dazu bringen, zuviele "gets" in einer bestimmten zeit zu droppen
<oneironaut> dazu habe ich diesen Befehl benutzt failregex =  - - \[.*\]  "GET /
<oneironaut> aber dieser passt nicht auf dem Format der apache access.log
<oneironaut> kann mir jemand diesen befehlt für den apachen übersetzen? ;)
<oneironaut> ich kann damit leider nix anfangen, hab aber verstanden, dass dort der Fehler liegt
<oneironaut> ich habe mich schon halb tot-gegoogelt, aber dort wird nur nach 404 gefiltert. darum geht's mir aber nicht.
<hudo> wie ruf ich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung von der console auf ?
<hudo> also nicht das graphische fenster
<hudo> sondern die aktualisierung selbst 
<hudo> zuerst sudo apt-get update , is klar , und dann ?
<Elw3> was den upgraden ? alles ?
<hudo> nein
<k1l_> hudo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<hudo> nicht auf neue ubuntu version
<k1l_> da ists erklärt was wie wo wer
<hudo> ja danke, sudo apt-get upgrade ist es
<hudo> supie
<hudo> gute nacht
<misterx> nabend
<misterx> versuche gerade, ubuntu von einem usb-stick auf ein netbook (kein opt. laufwerk) zu installieren, bedauerlicherweise findet er die cd-rom während der installation nicht (sucht wohl am falschen ort). kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da probieren könnte?
<k1l_> im bios auf usb/removable stellen. oder mit F10 oder so in das auswahlmenü
<misterx> nutze übrigens die alternate-install…
<k1l_> ....
<misterx> nee, der installer findet die cd-rom nicht
<misterx> sorry
<misterx> mein fehler, miese fehlerbeschreibung
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau? alternate ist ugly per usb
<misterx> alternate install, der debian-installer läuft auch, tastaturlayout bestimmt, etc. nur die daten werden am falschen ort gesucht
<misterx> kubuntu 11.10
<misterx> amd64
<misterx> hätte jetzt gedacht, dass live per usb hässlicher ist… o_O
<k1l_> nein. die alternate ist ja kein live system, das geht nur mit gefummel (wenn überhaupt)
<k1l_> die live-cd läuft 1a per usb
<k1l_> probier mal das hier: http://die-klapsmuehle.org/2010/02/21/ubuntu-alternate-von-usb-stick-installieren/
<p0wny> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/d26u6rs | Ubuntu Alternate von USB-Stick installieren | Die Klapsmühle
<misterx> hum
<misterx> besser mal parallel ne live-cd ziehen…
<misterx> (dabei mag ich live-cds nich. das is arschlahm und zieht unnötig rechenleistung…)
<k1l_> wenn die live cd probleme macht sollte man sich aber auch überlegen ob da kubuntu die richtige wahl ist
<misterx> ich wüsste nicht, wann ich das letzte mal ein system mit ner live-cd installiert hätte
<misterx> bzw. ob ich das überhaupt mal gemacht habe
<misterx> k1l_: sieht gut aus, danke für den link :)
<misterx> …hm, zumindest einen schritt weiter *mal ne live-cd zieh*
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-29
<Xunil> Hallo - kann man irgendwie Pakete entfernen, aber dabei nicht Pakete entfernen, die die Pakete als Abhängigkeit haben?
<bullgard4> Xunil: Ja. Nimm Synaptic und entferne damit das fragliche paket.
<geser> Xunil: theoretisch ja, praktisch wird sich aber apt danach weigern was zu installieren, bis dieses Abhängigkeitsproblem, da du so erzeugt hast, behoben ist
 * LetoThe2nd hört da zwischen den zeilen einen grund für die frage heraus. vielleicht wärs sinnvoller das eigentliche problem zu schildern, damit man unter umständen echte lösungswege anbieten kann.
<bullgard4> Was ist ein »Textmuster-Profiler«? Er hat bei mir eine ankommende E-Mail fälschlicherweise in den Spam-Ordner verfrachtet.
<Xunil> LetoThe2nd: Mein eigentliches Problem: Ich will die Sitzungsverwaltung von XFCE deaktivieren, aber egal was ich mach: irgendwann stellt er mir meine letzten geöffneten Programme wieder her
<Xunil> wenn ich aber xfce4-session entfernen will, will er mir eine Reihe von Paketen, die eigentlich absolut nichts damit zu tun haben (aber irgendwie von xubuntu-desktop abhängen) deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> Xunil: genau das meinte ich, dein ansatz ist eher ungünstig (mal politisch ausgedrückt)
<LetoThe2nd> Xunil: unterm strich willst du xfce austreiben, sich die letzten geöffneten programm zu merken. richtig?
<Xunil> ja
<Xunil> könnte es funktionieren, .cache/sessions auf read-only zu setzen?
<foobar0815> hallo zusammen! weiß einer von euch zufällig wie ich in 11.10 Server den GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" temporär im grub-menü übersteuern kann sodass ich textausgabe bekomme? Hab' schon probiert nosplash, noplymouth, oder text anzuhängen...
<foobar0815> leider ohne erfolg
<LetoThe2nd> Xunil: ich wollte gerade sagen, das kennst du? http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#session_manager
<Xunil> ja, das hab ich auch einmal gemacht
<Xunil> dann hat er auch tatsächlich  ein paar Mal nichts gestartet - aber irgendwann dann auf einmal wieder
<koegs> foobar0815: nicht noplymouth anhängen, sondern zusätzlich quiet und splash entfernen
<LetoThe2nd> Xunil: die quick-n-dirty methode wäre vermutlich, wenn du ausgeloggt bist (wie da gesagt), das verzeichnis ~/.config/sessions an root zu übergeben und readonly zu machen.
<Xunil> wenn ich eingeloggt bin geht es nicht?
<Xunil> naja, werd ich ja sehen
<LetoThe2nd> Xunil: keine ahnung. da steht: "when you're _NOT_ logged in." und die haben das 'not' auch fett gemacht.
<foobar0815> koegs: naja das problem ist dass die optionen aus GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT beim editieren des booteintrags in grub mittels e nicht da sind um sie zu entfernen. werden wohl erst nachher angehängt. Und wie gesagt es geht darum dies nur temporär zum troubleshooting zu deaktivieren also nicht in der /etc/default/grub
<foobar0815> setzt GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT evtl. eine umgebungsvariable die vor dem booten in der grub console geändert werden kann?
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: eigentlich nicht, das ganze zeug wir direkt angebaut. aber denk dran, dass es zwei parametersätze gibt... moment kurz
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: genau, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX wir immer angehängt, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT nur beim nicht-recovery eintrag. die kannst dir ja mal in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg anschauen, was da dann wirklich drinsteht. (auf update-grub weise ich jetzt mal nciht hin, ich gehe davon aus dass du das weisst und richtig benutzt.)
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: Also in meiner /etc/default/grub (aus der ich bereits mehrmals mittels sudo update-grub die grub.cfg erzeugt hab) sind GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX  und GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT auf einen leeren string gesetzt. kein wunder also dass nichts hinter dem booteintrag auftaucht. umso verwunderlicher allerdings dass er sich weigert mir beim booten text zu zeigen (außer nach fehlgeschlagenen startvorgängen))
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: hm, das ist aber nicht irgendwie eine serielle konsole oder so was?
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: Äh ne nicht dass ich wüsste :) Ich sitz direkt an nem IBM xSeries Server
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: und wenn du dir mal /proc/cmdline ausgeben lässt, siehst du auch welche parameter der kernel *tatsächlich* gekriegt hat.
<sash_> "It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub" <- /etc/default/grub ist nicht die einzige Konfigurationsdatei.
 * koegs würde dann gerne mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in nem pastebin sehen
<LetoThe2nd> leg noch uname -a drauf.
<foobar0815> Ok also /proc/cmdline enthält nur boot image und root (mit ro option)
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: dann ist wohl eher der kernel selbst der meinung, er ist dir keinen output schuldig. daher auch die frage nach uname -a und lsb_release -a in pastebin, bitte.
<foobar0815> hm wie krieg ich die ausgabe meiner server-konsole jetzt an diesen pc ^^
<foobar0815> mom
<koegs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<foobar0815> koegs: gut zu wissen, bin aber grad auf die idee gekommen dass ssh mein freund ist ;)
<koegs> bin erstmal afk, die anderen können ja weitergucken
<foobar0815> so hier der output: http://pastebin.com/R573Smpi
<stephanmg> hallo
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: thx.
<stephanmg> kworker legt mein system irm. immer ca. 60% cpu usage (seit upgrade auf kernel-3.0.0-13 generic.) kann ich das behben? vllt. kernel downraden?
<Pilatus> gibt es ein Befehl in der Konsole der mich von der Grafischen Sitzung abmeldet ?
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: ich persönlich würde mal http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt durchforsten, obs da was gibt das mehr output erzeugt. vielleicht hilft schon ein simples debug.
<sash_> foobar0815: Unter Fedora kann ich den Bootsplash (Plymouth) während des Bootens mit Escape ausschalten, bzw. zwischen Konsole und Splash herumschalten. Geht das unter Ubuntu vielleicht auch?
<sash_> Pilatus: Abmelden wüsste ich nicht, aber du könntest gdm (Oder was auch immer du nutzt) neustarten.
<stephanmg> kann ich irgendwie auf den alten kernel den ich downgraden?
<sash_> stephanmg: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kworker-frisst-cpu/
<sash_> den du was?
<sash_> Wenn du mehrere Kernel auf dem System hast, kannst du dir beim Booten in Grub den entsprechenden auswählen und booten.
<stephanmg> sash_: schon drauf; diese daibt es bei mir nicht: ich verwende nvidia und ubuntu 11.10.
<stephanmg> entschuldigung: diese datei gibt es bei mir nicht, ich verwende nvidia und ubuntu 11.10.
<stephanmg> vllt. kann ich ja auf den kernel davor der bei mir lief downgraden?
<stephanmg> ich weiß leider nicht wie.
<sash_> zeig mir mal die Ausgabe von "ls /boot/" in nem Pastebin, bitte
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: kann ich mir irgendwie die "integrierten" kernel options meines aktuellen kernels ausgeben lassen? Also das was beim kompilieren ausgewählt wurde?
<stephanmg> http://nopaste.info/b355d3760a.html
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: unter ubuntu im normalfall nicht, nein.
<stephanmg> oder sollte ich mal den nvidia-current treiber neu bauen nach dem kernel update?
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: Hm, doof :)
<MarkusH> foobar0815: versuchs mal mit F2 oder Shift-F2 beim Booten
<MarkusH> foobar0815: das deaktiviert plymouth
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: aber falls du da gerade bootoptionen meinst: da werden die einkompilierten immer überschrieben, nicht angehängt.
<stephanmg> sash_,?
<sash_> stephanmg: Du hast doch 2 verschiedene Kernel, boote doch beim Starten des Systems den anderen.
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: Dachte nur vielleicht sieht man dann dass quiet immer mitgegeben wird oder so. wogegen ich auf der übersicht die du gepostet hast auch kein gegenmittel gefunden hab :)
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Muss man bei Ubuntu irgendwas drücken, um in die Kernelauswahl von grub zu kommen? Das hab ich nicht im Kopf. Wäre interessant für stephanmg.
<stephanmg> im booten garkein grub. der bootet direkt.
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: nope, normalerweise wird da nichts mitgegeben, und die parameter vom bootloader überschrieben immer das was beim kernelkompilieren angegeben wurde.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: shift oder esc beim booten, glaub ich. wenn ausser ubuntu nichts installiert ist, wird der grub gar nicht angezeigt AFAIK, aber den fall hab ich nie.
<stephanmg> okay ich probiere es moder shift
<stephanmg> bis gleich
<sash_> foobar0815: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen <- Escape drücken scheint auch unter Ubuntu zu gehen.
<foobar0815> MarkusH: also F2 mit oder ohne shift bringt auch nix (dachte ich mir schon da noplymouth ja auch nix brachte...)
<sash_> foobar0815: Du wolltest das doch nur temporär, oder?
<foobar0815> ja
<sash_> (Das mit Escape sagte ich übrigens auch schon vorher)
<foobar0815> sash_: das mit escape funzt auch net. hab ja nichmal nen "bootloader" einfach nur schwarzer schirm. Aber nach einem erfolglosen bootvorgang wird beim nächsten mal text angezeigt
<stephan_> mh der ein grub menü an
<stephan_> er zeigt keine auswahl an, leider.
<stephan_> downgraden geht nicht einfach?
<stephan_> dann würde ich eben den alten kernel nehmen wieder
<pog> ha
<pog> Moin
<pog> ich habe freenx ab dem ppa installiert (und nun geht es um den Start:-)
<sash_> stephan_: Kleine Faktenstunde: Du hast 2 Kernel installiert, die kannst du beide booten, wenn du möchtest. Du musst Escape drücken, um das Menü zu sehen (eben gegoogled). Da kannst du dann auswählen, ob du 3.0.0-13 oder 3.0.0-12 willst. Du musst nichts downgraden.
<stephan_> okay. ich probiere es nochmal.
<sash_> OOps.
<sash_> Es ist shift.
<pog> interessant ist: initctl list | grep nx  zeigt freenx-server start/running allerdings ohne Prozess-Nr und auch keinProzess in ps ersichtlich. 
<stephan_> wieder da. wenn ich esc drücke passiert leider nichts... außer seltsamer grafikoutput.
<pog> mit ist nciht klar, ob nun der nxserver ueber den upstart Mechanismus gestartet wuerde. QTNX startet mit meldungen auf cmdline Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<sash_> stephan_: Hab mich vertan, Sorry. Es ist shift.
<pog> ibus ist offenbar auch unter Gnome aktiv, ist was gestartet.
<stephan_> also shift... . ich probiers.
<pog> niemand, der zur Zeit nx ausprobiert, der client "opennx" kommt leider auf ein Symbolfehler unter 10.04, konnte bis jetzt nicht rausfinden, wie man das hinbekommt. und bei qtnx bin ich nicht sicher ob es fuer KDE ausgelegt ist, und unter Gnome ueberhaupt laeuft.
<pog> sind die Prozesse, die mit upstart verwaltet werden, eigentlich nach dem Start immer aktive jobs, oder werden sie nur gestartet wenn das entsprechendem Event eintrifft?
<blaahh> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein problem mit einem remote server. ein reboot möchte nicht funktionieren, sondern hinterlässt lediglich einen shutdown prozess im uninterruptable sleep. wie kann ich diese maschine neu starten?
<pog> blaahh: wo ist denn diese Maschine, und wenn es eine virtuelle Maschine ist, hast Du vllt. ueber ein Admin-Web-Interface diese Moeglichkeit.
<pog> was Du ev. probieren kann mit einer sysrq sequenz.
<stephan_> sash_, da kommt auch kein menü
<blaahh> pog: danke für deine antwort. die maschine steht ein paar km weit weg. leider keine vm. 
<sash_> stephan_: Glaub ich nicht.
<blaahh> pog: sysrq sequenz? sagt mir nichts, ich google mal. danke für den tipp
<stephan_> habe jetzt versucht mit grub-reboot den alten kernel auszuwählen. aber er bootet immer noch den  anderen.
<pog> man kann mit einerm > "..." dem Kernel anweisungen geben, ist dokumentiert.
<stephan_> sash_, ist leider so.
<pog> blaahh: normalerweise braucht man das, um zum Beispiel gefreezede System runterzufahren. Aber wie gesagt, auch auf cmdline moeglich.
<pog> ist aber nicht gesagt, dass zum Beispiel REISUB  bootet, wenn shutdown -r now nicht geht.
<sash_> stephan_: Paste mal deine /etc/default/grub, bitte. Dann müssen wir das anders machen.
<stephan_> HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<blaahh> pog: danke, habe literatur zu deinem tipp gefunden und probiere das nun
<stephan_> das muss ich doch auskommentieren
<sash_> Das kann gut sein, ja.
<pog> stephan_:  in grub.cfg kann man zumindest angeben, dass grub wartet, im Grub kannst Du grundsaetzlcih dann die Zeilen editieren und den korrekten Kernel angeben.
<sash_> stephan_: Aber Moment.
<sash_> pog: In grub.cfg fingert man nicht rum.
<pog> man muss es genau nachscahen, aber update-grub sammelt meiner Meinung nach alles bootbare, und stellt es zusammen.
<stephan_> bin gleich wieder da. probiere mal etwa aus.
<sash_> stephan_: Moment eben
<pog> die configs siond unter etc/grub dort muss man die aenderungen im Prinzip machen, dann wieder alles generieren.
<sash_> stephan_: Hast du mehrere Betriebssysteme installiert oder nur Ubuntu?
<stephan_> nur ubuntu
<pog> grub ist sehr gut dokumentiert auf dem ubuntu wiki, und die befehle um zu genereiren.
<sash_> Ok, einfach auskommentieren und dann sollte das Grub Menü angezeigt werden.
<stephan_> reboot.
<sash_> update-grub wäre ja auch noch ne Idee gewesen.
<pog> liegt das Problem nur dran, dass Grub beim Start nicht wartet?
<pog> oder sind die Eintraege nicht drinnen?
<pog> grub.cfg wuerde ich trotzdem mal genau anschauen.
<sash_> Grub wartet nicht. Er hat 2 Kernel in /boot liegen-
<pog> aber GRub kann man doch einfach unterbrechen, ist es esc oder shift...
<pog> oder die Pfeiltaste :-)
<pog> vermutlich ist das Grubmenu gar nicht ersichtlich... das kenn ich die Kombinatino auch grad nicht, wenn nur grad ein Bild kommt.
<stephan_> alten kernel gebootet. gleiches problem.
<foobar0815> Ich hab in der grub.cfg gesehen dass nach fehlgeschlagenen boot-versuchen der gfxmode auf text gesetzt wird. Nach Eintragung von GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in /etc/default/grub kann ich den bootvorgang jetzt mitverfolgen. Also ist das eigentliche Problem wohl dass die Grafikkarte im IBM-Server scheiße ist. Naja, auf jeden fall ein großes danke an alle die mir geholfen haben zu erkennen dass es nichts mit den bootparametern zu 
<pog> auf die schnelle wuerde ich doch mal den grub.cft anpassen.
<pog> o.k.
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: magst du das vielleicht für die nach dir kommenden als troubleshooting-tip im wiki vermerken?
<stephan_> kworker immer noch auf 66% :(
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: klingt nämlich nach nem guten hinweis :)
<Sypherify> Hallu
<pog> bin immer noch am troubleshooten, ob dieser freenx-server soweit korrekt gestartet ist.
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: Ist hier vermerkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2/Thema#Aufloesung-festlegen . Hatte ich auch schon mal probiert da hat es aber noch an anderer Stelle gehapert
<LetoThe2nd> foobar0815: ok, danke für uns-wissenlassen :)
<stephan_> jetzt bin ich wirklich ratlos
<foobar0815> LetoThe2nd: Und nochmal danke für die Hilfe. Schönen Tag noch allerseits!
<gamer1990> Um was für eine Grafikkarte handelt es sich bei dem IBM-Server?
<stephan_> sorry
<stephan_> bi.
<stephan_> bin wieder da. jemand noch einen tipp bezgl. kworker?
<pog> was ist denn das eigentliche Kernelproblem? oder das Problem was Du hast.
<stephan_> ich hatte 2-3 updates gestern. xorg und linux kernel auf 3.0.0-13-generic von 3.0.0-12-generic.
<pog> und dann gingen gewisse SAchen nicht mehr?
<stephan_> jetzt habe ich 70-90% kworker cpu load in top
<pog> hat ja vllt. wenig mit dem Kernel zu tun.
<stephan_> okay?
<pog> toent nach kde, hast Du da auch was updatet
<LetoThe2nd> pog: kworker hat sowas von gar nichts mit kde zu tun.
<stephan_> er hat dieselbe auslastung  wenn ich mich nicht in xfce4 einlogge
<pog> o.k.
<pog> ich sehr grad, dass kworker auch sonst schon probls gemacht hat: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kworker-frisst-cpu/
<stephan_> bin ziemlich ratlos jetzt, gibt es noch irgndwelche möglichkeiten?
<pog> ich wuerde mal die Artikel durchackern.
<stephan_> den forum  thread habe ich durch.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: hatten wir alles schon. bitte, wenn du dich in ein bestehendes ticket einhängen willst, lies zumindest vroher backlog.
<Xunil> Danke LetoThe2nd - ich glaub es hat geholfen
<pog> manchmal sind solche SAchen schwer zu finden... was passiert, wenn Du den Prozess killst? bracht es den feur das Syastem.
<LetoThe2nd> Xunil: schön.
<pog> ja, o.k. 
<LetoThe2nd> pog: das ding ist ein kernelthread... schau doch mal deine eigene ausgabe von ps ax an.
<pog> o.k thanks. 
<stephan_> mal failsafe booten?
<stephan_> probiere ich mal
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: irgendwie glaub ich nicht dran, aber probieren schadet sicher nicht.
<pog> dieser kworker scheint in aelteren Versionen, wie bei mir nicht gebracuht zu werden.
<stephan_> hat leider nichts gebracht ...
<stephan_> kworker zieht immer noch 50%...
<sash_> stephan_: Zum Eingrenzen des Problems (Ich kenn mich mit nvidia jetzt nicht so aus), würde ich die LiveCD booten und schauen, ob das da auch passiert (Da dürfte nouveau als Grafiktreiber genutzt werden, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)
<pog> stephan_: ich sehe einfach, dass in Google kworker und optimierung ein grosses Thema ist, weiss halt nicht, was ihr schon ausprobiert habt.
<stephan_> sash_, du meinst es ist ein nvidia problem?
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: auch wenn das jetzt nennenswerten aufwand bedeutet, magst du mal auf launchpad schauen ob das schon was reported wurde bei diesem spezifischen kernel release?
<sash_> Ich wüsste nicht, was sonst, ehrlich gesagt.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: glaub ich nicht dran.
<pog> offenbar hat es schon einen Zusammenhang mit gewisser Hardware.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: völliger quark.
<stephan_> ich habe jetzt mal den recovery kernel gebootet, hier ist wenigstens das "tippen" auf der tastatur flüssig!
<stephan_> auch wenn kworker 60% frisst
<pog> was meinst denn Du was das Problem ist? LetoThe2nd
<pog> ich meine die Richtung des Problems.
<LetoThe2nd> ein bisschen stöbern auf der lkml zeigt, dass durchaus auch probleme im memory allocator der auslöser sein können, der amok laufende kworker ist nur ein symptom.
<stephan_> LetoThe2nd, okay
<pog> ja sowas kann gut sein.
<stephan_> zumindest jetzt im recovery mode kann ich flüssig tastatur eingaben machen ...
<stephan_> ich boote mal den normalen kernel wieder
<stephan_> so.
<stephan_> bei dem normalen kernel 3.0.0-13-generic (nicht recvery) kann ich nicht ohne "stocken" tastatur eingaben machen
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: du bist auf 3.0.0-13.22, richtig?
<stephan_> genau. 3.0.0-13.22 und wenn ich genau diesen im "recovery" modus starte, kann ich wenigstens ohne stocken die tastatur bedienen (kworker trotzdem auf 80 % CPU)
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: was war denn der kernel vorher? weisst du das vielelicht?
<stephan_> sollte 3.0.0-12-generic
<stephan_> aber bei dem ist es das gleiche problem
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: ja, aber die genaue verision...
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: http://nopaste.info/b355d3760a.html
<stephan_> achso kann ich ja mal booten
<stephan_> soll ich diesen kn Leto?
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: ich kann im moment nur https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793 anbieten... muss dann mal wieder für meinen chef arbeiten.
<stephan_> ichen kenel installieren?
<stephan_> ich soll diesen kernel installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_: nichts "diesen kernel installieren", das ist ein bugreport.
<stephan_> achso ja okay bugreport, aber der hilft mir  ja jetzt nicht weiterr.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du ihn lesen würdest, täte er vielleicht. aber ich muss jetzt wirklich weg.
<dreamon_> gibt es zu okular eine alternvative um acrobat pdf zu lesen.. und drucken?
<Xunil> evince
<Xunil> oder xpdf, aber das ist nicht schön
<sdx23> und noch so einige andere: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF 
<dreamon_> Xunil, Danke, habe mit okular lauter leer Blätter bekommen.. (ausgedruckt) .. evince druckt sauber
<pog> der pdfshuffler soll super sein, um PDF's zusammenzusetzen.
<dreamon_> Danke für Eure Tips. Nehme sie alle dankend entgegen.
<captain_hook> moin
<captain_hook> ich versuche vino per ssh tunnel zunutzen was eigentlich auch ganz gut klappt. nur kann ich mich nich in die gnome session einloggen via vnc wenn diese gesperrt ist
<captain_hook> nach eingabe des passworts passiert einfach nix.
<captain_hook> ok, ich muss wohl xdmco aktivieren in gdm, was es aber seit ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr gibt ?
<captain_hook> xdmcp*
<captain_hook> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM dort steht etwas weiter unten bei "Entfernteer login" die /etc/gdm/custom.conf editieren, dies existiert hier aber gar nicht..
<bullgard4> captain_hook: Diese Datei existiert auf meinem Ubuntu 10.04.3. Wie heißt Deine Ubuntu-Version?
<captain_hook> hab eine saubere 11.10 installation
<captain_hook> 2 wochen alt
<dadrc> captain_hook, 11.10 benutzt standardmäßig kein gdm
<dadrc> das wurde durch lightdm ersetzt.
<bullgard4> captain_hook: In meinem Ubuntu-11.20-Rechner existiert diese Datei ausch nicht. --  Welche Desktop-Oberfläche verwendest Du?
<captain_hook> ok
<captain_hook> ja gnome
<captain_hook> dann werd ich mal schauen wie das mit sdcmp und lightdm läuft
<bullgard4> Welches GNOME genau?
<captain_hook> danke für den hinweis
<captain_hook> 2d classic
<captain_hook> (ich komm von kde und die performance von 3d und unity war im vergleich grauenvoll)
<captain_hook> :P
<dadrc> captain_hook, falls das mit lightdm nicht geht, kannst du dir auch wieder gdm installieren und benutzen
<captain_hook> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66431/how-do-i-configure-lightdm-to-work-with-xdmcp
<p0wny> captain_hook's url: http://tinyurl.com/d2qemjg | 11.10 - How do I configure lightdm to work with XDMCP? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<captain_hook> sieht ganz gut aus das es damit auch läuft :)
<mihael_> test
<captain_hook> failed
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<pog> das problem mit dem nxserver process hat sich geloest, der ist nicht oben, erst wenn man Verbindung aufnimmt.
<pog> und qtnx als Client erkennt den Server, auch wenn zuerst eine  komische Dbus-Meldung kommt.
<pog> mir ist nicht klar, ob man bestehende User als NX-User definieren muss, oder ob die unabhaengig sind. 
<pog> ich faende komisch, wenn ich fuer mich einen "redundanten" user machen muesste. 
<andr3as> moin
<andr3as> ich hab mal ne frage zu gkrellm
<andr3as> finde mit apt-cache search und auch im web das gkrellm-plugins paket unter ubuntu nicht in dem sich das gkrellm-hddtemp plugin versteckt
<andr3as> bzw wie bringe ich gkrellm dazu mir unter sensoren mein hddtemp anzeigen zu lassen
<andr3as> hab noch nen gentoo am laufen und da war es kein problem
<andr3as> dienst ist unter ubuntu gestartet und konfiguriert
<andr3as> ok, hatte in der /etc/default/hddtemp nen tippfehler beim device drinne :D
<leszek> hey einer eine idee wie ich weechat in roxterm dazu bringen kann auf alt+zahl zu reagieren für das umschalten von tabs ? Irgendwie klappt das nicht mehr
<Elw3> hi , wenn ich versuch daten zwischen meinen externen platten zu tauschen legt der kopierprozess knapp alle 100mb eine 10 sekündige pause ein, woher kann das kommen ?
<deem> Elw3: welches dateisystem ist auf den platten?
<Elw3> von ext3 auf ext2
<deem> uh. du bist sicher, dass du ein dateisystem ohne journaling für daten nutzen willst? ext2 ist auch im vergleich zu alles >=ext3 extrem langsam
<Elw3> normal kopiert er mit 20mb/s aber hat trotzdem in 5 stunden nur 60 gb geschaft ...
<Elw3> da ich das journal eh ausschalten würd .... hab ich halt gleich ext2 genommen 
<deem> warum sollte man das journal ausschalten wollen? o_O
<Elw3> aber kann es denn daran liegen ? ich meine  ist ja schon extrem langsam   
<Elw3> warum sollte man es den wollen ?
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich eine SSD benutze, welches FS eignet sich am besten? btrfs? ext3? reiser? xfs?
<thomas001> Hallo, hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Unity Hintergrundbild via Python ändern kann? Das aktuelle Bild ist zwar im gconf schlüssel /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename gespeichert, aber wenn man den ändert, passiert nichts
<FUZxxl> thomas001: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere muss man irgendeinem Prozess eine Nachricht schicken
<deem> thomas001: nautilus ist afair für den hintergrund zuständig
<FUZxxl> Kein Plan sonst
<deem> Elw3: warum man es benutzen möchte? weil es zb verhindert, dass daten kaputt gehen und weil es eben schneller ist
<thomas001> hmm ok ich schau mal, danke
<FUZxxl> Elw3: Was hast du denn für eine Art von Platte?
<joschi> FUZxxl: ext4
<Elw3> -.- immernoch meine problem ist die geschwindigkeit, aber wenn dus genau wissen willst ich brauch EXAKT den platz den die platte hergibt bei nem journal verlier ich zu viel .
<FUZxxl> joschi: Warum nicht btrfs?
<joschi> FUZxxl: keine wiederherstellungstools
<joschi> FUZxxl: zumindest außerhalb des git-repositories
<joschi> FUZxxl: andererseits, wenn du ein gutes backup hast…
<FUZxxl> Elw3: Wenn deine Platte zu 90% voll ist, dann ist es mit der Performance auch nicht so gut bestellt. Unabhängig ob Journal oder nicht
<FUZxxl> joschi: Habe ich.
<Elw3> FUZxxl,  2 mal usb connektor für sata mit ner samsung hd
<Elw3> sie sind doch noch leer
<joschi> FUZxxl: ok, anders ausgedrückt: wenn du ein funktionierendes backup hast und das auch gerne wieder einspielst, nimm btrfs
<Elw3> ich hab ja gerade probleme sie zu füllen
<joschi> FUZxxl: wenn du einfach nur mit dem system arbeiten willst, nimm ext4
<FUZxxl> joschi: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass btrfs zerfällt?
<joschi> FUZxxl: im vergleich zu ext4 höher
<joschi> FUZxxl: aus meiner erfahrung heraus
<FUZxxl> Elw3: Wenn du die Platte bis zum Rand füllst, dann kriegst du eigentlich immer Probleme
<FUZxxl> joschi: Ich vertraue...
<FUZxxl> Und ich habe Backups
<FUZxxl> Einmal die Woche per SATA auf eine Platte
<Elw3> sie ist doch noch leer man ... erstma da hinkommen 
<joschi> FUZxxl: andere frage, was erhoffst du dir von der nutzung von btrfs?
<Elw3> ich will doch nur wissen wieso so langsam kopiert wird , ist das zuviel verlangt ?
<FUZxxl> joschi: Die Features. Sie sagen, dass sie ein par Optimierungen für SSDs haben und zudem gibt es sowas wie Subvolumes und RAID auf Dateisystemebene, die mir gefallen
<joschi> FUZxxl: das wichtigste (discard) kann ext4 auch
<FUZxxl> joschi: Naja... und eben die Snapshots.
<joschi> FUZxxl: ansonsten ist mein system mit ext4 rootpartition irgendwie auch schneller und legt weniger pausen ein, als mit btrfs root
<joschi> FUZxxl: lvm ;)
<FUZxxl> joschi: Ja...
<gorekanal> mahlzeit
<FUZxxl> Naja, bei einem btrfs RAID ist es schnurz, was du für Platten verwendest.
<joschi> FUZxxl: bei einem softraid ebenso
<FUZxxl> joschi: Ja... Aber du kannst bei einem btrfs RAID auswählen, was gespiegelt wird. z.B. nur Metadaten
<FUZxxl> Dann sind die Daten zwar Futsch, aber man kann das FS noch lesen
<joschi> FUZxxl: wenn du deine entscheidung schon zu gunsten btrfs getroffen hast, weshalb fragst du dann noch?
<FUZxxl> joschi: Weil ich überzeugende Argumente hören will. (FÜr oder gegen)
<FUZxxl> Habe ich ja auch
<FUZxxl> Stabilität ist ein Argument.
<FUZxxl> Schnelligkeit auch
<gorekanal> könnte mir bitte wer helfen?folgendes:ich wollte von der dist 10.10 auf 11.04  upgraden,allerdings fiel der strom aus.ich bin im fenster,das ähnich wie dos aussieht,und nun versuche ich mich einzulogen allerdings bleibst die eingabeverarbeitung weiterhin stehen
<gorekanal> hier steht noch,dass ich "do-release-upgrade" eingeben soll,gesagt-getan
<sysdef> .o( apt-get -y dist-upgrade;reboot )
<sysdef> :#
<gorekanal> nach der eingabe,kommt "saned disabled;edit /etc/default/saned
<FUZxxl> Wie hieß nochmal das Kommando mit dem man anderen Dinge auf die Konsole schicken kann?
<IchEsseDichAuf1> wie kann ich die ursprungsversion einer ubuntuinstallation erfahren, wenn danach möglicherweise einige release upgrades stattgefunden haben?
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Was meinst Du mit "anderen Dingen"?
<FUZxxl> "Nachrichten"
<FUZxxl> Es gab so ein kommando...
<FUZxxl> Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr
<FUZxxl> Man schickt es auf dem terminal und der angeschriebene sieht die Nachricht auch auf seinem Terminal
<FUZxxl> Wenn beide auf der selben Maschine angemeldet sind
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: wall, mesg, write
<FUZxxl> aha...
<FUZxxl> Ja stimmt
<FUZxxl> Danke 
<whatever_42> ich habe eine datei die offensichtlcih von einem prozess gesperrt wird kann ich mir irgendwie über das terminal ausgeben lassen welcher prozess das ist?
<LetoThe2nd> whatever_42: evtl mit lsof, grep
<whatever_42> hmm nichts auffälliges naja ich muss jetzt weg trotzdem danke
<acidspoon> hallo
<acidspoon> wie kann ich am einfachsten unter ubuntu einen ordner übers internet freigeben, sodass user mit login darauf lese- und schreibzugriff haben?
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: wenn die anderen richtig mounten können sollen, gehts nicht sooooo ohne weiteres. falls webzugriff reicht, einfach dropbox oder ubuntu one nehmen und da den ordner freigeben. sollte IMHO möglich sein.
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: naja, aber ich will, dass die dateien direkt auf meinem pc landen und nicht irgendwo auf nem server im web gespeichert werden
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: wenn der client bei dir läuft, wird dein pc ja dagegen synchronisiert, also hast du die daten auch lokal aufm rechner. wenn du dich nicht in servertechnik einarbeiten willst, ist die nutzung so eines tools schlicht das einfachste.
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: mounten müssen die nix können. die sollen einfach die momentane ip meines pcs angeben und dann mit login und pw den inhalt angezeigt bekommen
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: so mit webinterface nehme ich an. dann viel spass beim serverdienst aufsetzen, das ist nicht mal eben so erledigt, wenns auch nur annähernd gescheit gemacht sein soll.-
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: nein, ohne webinterface
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: wo geben die dann deine ip ein? wenn nciht im browser? und was soll der anzeigen, wenn nicht ein webinterface?
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: BTW: ftp fällt in diesem zusammenhang auch unter "serverdienst mit webinterface."
<acidspoon> LetoThe2nd: ok, dann nicht. dachte, dass sei irgendwie recht einfach mit apache umsetzbar. nach dem motto: ordner erstellen, user mit pw erstellen, ordner freigeben und ip dem empfänger mitteilen
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: eine apacheconfig ist _NIE_ einfach, ausser man steht irgendwie unterbewusst auf spamserver :)
<sdx23> Es gibt ein nettes Skript, das einen thttpd im aktuellen Verzeichnis mit random Port startet; ansich sehr nett. Nur wenn du hinter ner NAT sitzt wohl ehr weniger geeignet.
<acidspoon> sdx23: gibts denn keinen einfacheren weg, das umzusetzen? verlange doch gar nicht so viel
<LetoThe2nd> acidspoon: offensichtlich hast du gerade eine marktlücke entdeckt! schlag zu, lass sie dir nicht entgehen und entwickle sowas. die welt wird dir zu füssen liegen!
<sdx23> acidspoon: Programmier etwas entsprechends. Oder reich zumindest einen Blueprint in launchpad ein. Oder benutz dropbox. Oder ...
<acidspoon> hmm
<acidspoon> trotzdem danke
<matze> hallo, ich suche ein schlankes Programm mit dem man in PDFs markieren, anmerkungen, pfeile, seiten hin und her schieben usw. kann und das am ende auch wieder ein pdf ausgibt, welches durchsuchbar und wirklich pdf ist. Also sowas wie Xournal, nur das Xournla leider wohl am Ende aus den alten PDF Seiten ein Bild generiert und nur die Anmerkungen durchsuchbar macht.  Der OpenOffice/LibreOffice Drawer mit dem pdf import Plugin macht im Grunde ge
<matze> nau das was ich haben will, aber ist halt etwas mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen und nicht ganz so einfach zu Handeln wie Xournal.
<dakira> eine kommandozeilen-frage: Ich habe hier ein verzeichnis A mit ca 100 unterverzeichnissen (nur direkte, nicht rekursiv) und moechte alle unterverzeichnisse von A in ein anderes Verzeichnis B symlinken. Wie?
<joschi> dakira: for-schleife, in der du über alle unterverzeichnisse iterierst und die symlinks mit ln erstellst.
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: find hat den schalter -type, der rest ist formsache :)
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: genau da bin ich nicht weitergekommen. "find mydir -type d -maxdepth 1 | tail -n +2" liefert mir alle verzeichnisse, die ich will
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: wobei find natürlich den nachteil hat, dass man minimale und maximale tiefe angeben, sowie . filtern muss
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: warum tail?
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: das mit . ist ein sehr guter punkt.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: deswegen auch tail ;)
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: zum auslassen von zeile 1 (mydir)
<LetoThe2nd> i see.
 * joschi sagt, dass das for-konstrukt kürzer ist, als find
<dakira> joschi: wie saehe das denn aus? Quellverzeichnis A, Zielverzeichnis B.
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: gut möglich. aber wo kriegst du die liste der verzeichnisse her? ls?
<joschi> dakira: vorausgesetzt, in dem verzeichnis sind keine dateien: for d in A/*; do ln -s "$d" B/"$d"; done
<LetoThe2nd> ok, ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass da auch anderes sein darf.
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: ich wollte eigentlich eine for-schleife vermeiden. komme aber mit find nicht weiter, weil xargs sich anders verhaelt, als ich immer dachte. ich dachte xargs wird mit jedem suchergebnis ausgefuehrt. es wird aber leider mit allen auf einmal ausgefuehrt
<dakira> joschi: sind leider dateien drin
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: wenn du die liste eh schon zu deiner zufriedenheit hast (siehe oben), lenk die in eine variable um, und dann.... for-schleife :)
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: genau das wollte ich gerade fragen.. ich hatte befuerchtet, dass es nicht einfacher geht ;(
<joschi> dakira: find ist doch auch einfach
<joschi> warum willst du das überhaupt an xargs pipen?
<sdx23> da ubuntus find wohl mittlerweile mehrere {} pro exec unterstützt, kann man sich das xargs auch sparen. Allerdings fände ich eine for-Schleife auch netter. Mitunter beispielsweise auf `find ...`.
<LetoThe2nd> jo, wenn man das tail zum filtern wegbringt reicht natürlich auch find alleine. siehe -exec
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: nein. du willst lieber -mindepth benutzen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: sag ich doch, das tail will man loswerden :)
<sdx23> joschi: lies nochmal, was er schrieb.
<LupusE> hi
<dakira> joschi, ahh.. es gibt auch mindepth ;)
<dakira> -exec wird auf jeden fund angewandt, oder?
<joschi> ja
<dakira> joschi: ich dachte halt immer, das waere bei xargs auch so.. ists aber nicht. aber mit mindepth hab ich jetzt, was ich will.. find mydir -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -exec ln -s {} \;
<joschi> dakira: kann man bei xargs auch haben… ;)
<dakira> joschi: wie? hab im man nix gefunden
<joschi> dakira: aber dann will man xargs normalerweise nicht benutzen
<dakira> joschi: nagut
<joschi> dakira: man xargs -> max-args
<dakira> sdx23: warum wuerdest du lieber eine for-schleife anstatt -exec benutzen?
<sdx23> dakira: Nicht unbedingt. Kommt auf den konkreten Fall an. for ist flexibler als mit exec von find, zumal es noch hinreichend viele find-Implementationen gibt, die nur einmal {} im -exec unterstützen.
<dakira> sdx23: okay
<KojiroAK> Folgendes Problem, ich will einen OpenVPN-Server hinter einem Router betreiben, da der Router kein gescheites Routing anbietet muss ich wohl oder übel eine Bridge nutzen. Kann ich nun nur einen Port bridgen? Sonst wird irgendwie alles gebridged was dann dazu führt, dass ich von dem Rechner aus keine Internetverbindung kriege.
<dakira> danke nochmal joschi, LetoThe2nd und sdx23!
<dakira> KojiroAK: was heisst denn "kein gescheites routing". reicht es nicht den openvpn port an den openvpn server zu forwarden?
<joschi> KojiroAK: bridge ist immer layer2. da gibt es noch keine ports. und auch keine ip-adressen ;)
<deem> KojiroAK: was ist das denn für ein router?
<KojiroAK> deem, irgend so ein D-Link billig teil. 
<joschi> KojiroAK: unterstützt dein plaste-router NAT?
<joschi> port-forwarding o. ä. benannt
<deem> KojiroAK: da gibts doch mit sicherheit d-wrt oder wie die custom firmware da hieß dafür. da gibts dann auch openvpn direkt für den router
<KojiroAK> joschi, jep port-forwarding beherrscht der. 
<joschi> KojiroAK: wo ist dann das problem?
<joschi> KojiroAK: OpenVPN benötigt nur 1 port
<KojiroAK> argl, natürlich, Port 443 zu nutzen war dann nicht so klug.
<KojiroAK> deem, die Version 5 des Routers war dd-wrt fähig, ich hab version 8
<KojiroAK> wobei, wieso geht auch irssi dann nicht? Das braucht doch nicht 443
<KojiroAK> joschi, du meinst wenn ich den OpenVPN auf 10.8.0.0 setze obwohl mein Netzwerk 192.168.0.0 hat ginge das?
<dakira> KojiroAK: welchen port du auf dem openvpn-server nimmst sollte doch egal sein. kannst du nicht Port 12345 auf openvpnserver:443 weiterleiten?
<dakira> KojiroAK: das gehoert sogar so ;)
<KojiroAK> dakira, oh, stimmt, gute Idee.
<joschi> zumal 1194 der well-known port für openvpn ist
<dakira> KojiroAK: warum willst du ueberhaupt diesen port?
<dakira> openvpn over ssl?
<KojiroAK> dakira, damit man auch mal durch einen Proxy durchkommt der nur http und https durchlässt.
<KojiroAK> dakira, ja ich weiss, ist nicht nett für den Admin.
<KojiroAK> Und mir fällt gerade auf, wenn ich dann denn Port !=443 auf dem Router anspreche dann geht das nicht mehr.
<KojiroAK> Und nein, ich kann nicht auf 10.8.0.0 forwarden.
<dakira> KojiroAK: naja.. hast du auf deinem router 443 in benutzung?
<KojiroAK> dakira, nope. habe ich nicht.
<dakira> KojiroAK: du forwardest auch nicht auf 10.8.0.0 , sondern auf die LAN-IP des rechners
<KojiroAK> dakira, und wenn ich das mache, fängt die Bridge, die ich benötige, damit OpenVPN hinter einem Router läuft, einfach mal alles ab.
<dakira> nehmen wir an dein rechner hat 192.168.5.12.. dann forwardest du vom router 443 auf 192.168.5.12:1194
<KojiroAK> dakira, probiere ich mal.
<dakira> wenn du dann mit einem openvpn-client mit routerip:443 verbindest bekommst du eine IP aus dem 10.8.0.0-Netz in welchem der openvpn-server 10.8.0.1 haben sollte (default)
<dakira> KojiroAK: dafuer muss natuerlich der openvpn port wieder auf default gesetzt werden (1194)
<KojiroAK> dakira, und wie mache ich dann das Routing von 10.8.0.0 auf 192.168.0.154?
<KojiroAK> erm 192.168.0.0/24
<dakira> KojiroAK: auf dem openvpn-server.. habe das noch nicht gemacht, aber dafuer gibt's im wiki sicher anleitungen. ich tippe mal auf iptables
<dakira> KojiroAK: was willst du eigentlich genau. Nur auf den Server zugreifen, oder auf alle anderen netz-geraete die sich in 192.168.0.0/24 befinden?
<KojiroAK> dakira, auf alles was sich in 192.168.0.0/24 befindet.
<black> nabend alle, seit ich ubuntu 11.10 drauf hab kann ich kein Guild Wars mehr zocken, nach dem installieren kommt schwarzer bildschim, woran kann das liegen ? Bei Ubuntu 10.04 ging alles, jemandne idee ?
<dakira> KojiroAK: da betreibst du den OpenVPN Rechner ja quasi als gateway.. da muessten AFAIR 2 iptables regeln reichen, die vom einen ins andere netz weiterleiten (und umgekehrt)
<dakira> KojiroAK: http://www.grc.com/vpn/routing.htm
<KojiroAK> dakira, da steht auch nur, dass wenn ich das erreichen will, was ich vorhabe ich bridging benötige.
<KojiroAK> Wobei, wenn ich eh Printer/File/Scan-Server auch auf den VPN-Server habe, brauche ich eigentlich keine andere Devices im Netzwerk zu erreichen.
<KojiroAK> Argl, aber wenn ich den OpenVPN-Server erreichen will, braucht der eine 192.168.0.0/24 Adresse.
<black> keiner da, der GW spielt ? o.O
<deem> black: hast du mal in die appdb von wine geschaut?
<deem> ,appdb? black 
<p0wny> black, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<black> deem, ja hab ich, müsste laut winehq gehen, macht es aber nicht
<deem> black: du hast auch dieselbe wine version wie dort beschrieben ist?
<black> ich hab die 1.3.28 angegeben ist 1.3.24
<deem> black: bei wine ist das immer so eine sache. selbst der unterschied von 24 zu 28 kann schon das spiel daran hindern zu funktionieren
<black> deem, ich mach mal die 24er drauf, melde mich gleich wieder
<black> deem, wie und wo bekomme ich die älter verson her ? synaptic find ich nicht's
<Oins> Hallo. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, bei einem mit cryptsetup luks verschlüsselten Partition, selbige im Nautilus nicht per Passwort sondern per Keyfile zu öffnen? Die Eingabe des Passwortes funktioniert. Ich würde allerdings gerne einen key verwenden (der bereits in einem KeySlot ist)
<ppq> Oins: du kannst das volume auch einfach in die /etc/crypttab eintragen, zusammen mit dem pfad zum keyfile, das in diesem fall einfach nur eine nur für root lesbare textdatei ist, die außer der passphrase(!) nichts enthält. die muss natürlich ihrerseits an einem sicheren ort liegen
<Oins> ppq: Danke für den Tip. Da es sich um einen USB-Stick handelt, ändert sich der device pfad gelegentlich. Gibt es hier eine Alternative?
<Kawada> Abend an alle. Ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 und habe ein Problem mit dem Plymouth.
<Kawada> Habe ich im Laptop keinen Akku und Versorge Ihn direct über Strom wird es richtig dargestellt. Klemme ich den Akku wieder ein wird das Plymouth nicht mehr richtig Dargestellt, egal ob mit Ladekabel oder ohne.
<bullgard4> Kawada: Ich habe auch Ubuntu 10.04 und im wesentlichen kein Problem mit Plymouth.
<LetoThe2nd> Oins: leg ne udev-rule an damit das device konstant bleibt bzw., falls die crypttab das kann, bezieh dich auf die UUID :)
<Oins> LetoThe2nd: Ach udev, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Danke für den Tip !
<Kawada> Tja das Hat jemand einen Rat?
<bullgard4> Kawada: Hast Du in /var/log/dmesg.0 eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung gefunden?
<Kawada> Das musst du mir mal langsam Erklären, da ich mich noch nicht so sehr mit Ubuntu auskenne.
<Kawada> Was müsste den da auffälliges stehen?
<bullgard4> Kawada: Da könnte etwas Unnormales mit »plymouth« stehen oder mit »acpi«.
<bullgard4> Kawada: Vielleicht sind die Bemerkungen, die ich gemacht habe, alles böhmische Dörfer für Dich? Dann könntest Du einen erfahrenen Ubuntero bitten, diese Logdatei zu analysieren. Du könntest auch anfangen, Dich in Plymouth einzulesen. Vielleicht startest Du mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth. 
<Kawada> Soll ich den Datei Inhalt mal pasten?
<Kawada> Mit welchen web programmen kann man das den machen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? Kawada, wenn dann bitte
<p0wny> Kawada, wenn dann bitte: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<LetoThe2nd> Kawada: du kannst auch einfach das programm "pastebinit" installieren und dann mittels "pastebinit $DEINEDATEI" das ding direkt rausschieben. dann einfach hier den resultierenden link nennen.
<karotte> Im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung#Linux funktioniert die vorgehensweise nicht
<Kawada> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/514572/
<karotte> ich kann aus dem recoverymodus leider nicht read-only remounten
<karotte> es kommt die Meldung mount: / is busy
<karotte> Wie kann ich es dennoch ro mounten?
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: livecd geht immer.
<karotte> LetoThe2nd: okay aber dann stimmt der wiki artikel so nicht
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: gute gelegenheit ihn zu verbessern. hast recht.
<karotte> aber wie geht live-cd in der virtualbox?
<LetoThe2nd> karotte: livecd einhängen, vbox hochfahren?
<karotte> okay
<bekks> So wie jede andere CD auch in vbox :)
<Kawada> Hat schon einer einen Fehler gefunden?
<bekks> karotte: Und ro mounten geht so: mount -f -o remount,ro /
<bekks> Kawada: Was genau ist das Problem? Aus dem, was Du bisher geschrieben hast, ist mir das leider nicht klar.
<Kawada> Das Plymouth wird nur richtig angezeigt, wenn der akku aus dem Laptop entfernt wird.
<karotte> bekks: aha anscheinend wird es dem system mit mount -f als fake gemounted oder
<Kawada> Ist der Akku drin ist es fehlerhaft egal ob am Strom oder vom Akku.
<bullgard4> Kawada: Ich habe Fehler in den Zeilen 264, 322, 452ff, 583, 624? und 632 gefunden, die für Dein Problem von Bedeutung sein könnten. Jetzt würde ich nach diesen Fehlermeldungen googeln im Zusammenhang mit Plymouth und Deinem Computertyp. Aber das ist mir jetzt zu zeitaufwändig.
<karotte> bekks: auch mit mount -f -o remount,ro / bzw. mount -f -o remount,ro /dev/sda1 kommt nach zerofree -v / bzw. zerofree -v /dev/sda1 dann die Meldung: zerofree: filesystem ... is mounted rw
<bekks> karotte: "mount als faked gemounted"?
<bekks> karotte: Am sinnvollsten benutzt du für zerofree eine livecd und dein Dateisystem ist unmounted.
<karotte> bekks: eh mount hatte es als ro gemounted angezeigt aber zerofree ist schlauer
<karotte> bekks: okay ich versuche gerade von live-usb zu booten ;)
<bekks> karotte: mount hatte es als "rw,remount,ro" gezeigt, richtig? :)
<karotte> bekks: nein nur als "(ro,errors=remount-ro)"
<karotte> aber zerofree sagt dennoch, dass /dev/sda1 bzw. / rw ist
<karotte> ich kann irgendwie nicht vom USB Stick in der VirtualBox booten... obwohl ich den USB Stick als Filter eingetragen habe
<bekks> karotte: Kein Wunder. :D
<bekks> Es steht auch dick im Handbuch, dass das so nicht geht.
<karotte> bekks: meinste jetzt den stick oder dieses mounten?
<bekks> Man muss ein sog. raw vmdk erstellen, dass auf den USB Stick verweist, dieses dann an die VM anhängen und davon booten.
<koegs> macht ja auch null sinn, wenn man das iso direkt einbinden kann
<bekks> koegs: Ganz abgesehen davon, ja.
<bekks> Man müsste halt wirklich mal in das wirklich sehr gute Handbuch gucken :)
<karotte> bekks: meinste man virtualbox ?
<bekks> karotte: Ich meine das Handbuch. Zu finden auf www.virtualbox.org
<karotte> ok
<bekks> karotte: Andererseits - warum genau hängst Du nicht einfach das ISO an die VM und bootest davon?
<karotte> hatte grad keins zur Hand aber hab jetzt mein popo bewegt und eine externe Platte angeschlossen. Da ist ein ISO drauf^^
<bekks> Ddu hast doch eines heruntergeladen um damit den bootfähigen USB Stick zu erstellen... oder?
<karotte> bekks: ja aber schon vor einiger zeit und das ISO ist auf der externen
<PC371> Hi, ich habe ne Frage zum Netzteil. Mein Rechner startet nicht mehr. Ich habe ein asus A8N deluxe amd 3500+ mit einem >400W Netzteil. Die PowerLED blinkt, und nichts regt sich. Stecke ich eine Büroklammer in Power on und ground schaltet sich aber das Netzteil ein und alle Pins haben in etwa die Spannung laut Belegung die sie haben sollen. Steckt der EATXPWR stecker im Mainboard läuft der Netzteillüfter nicht mehr. Stecke ich eine Stromverso
<PC371> rgung in die zusätzliche Buchse für SLI zusatzstromversorgung geht auch der CPU-Lüfter, falls der PSU stecker nicht im Mainboard steckt und ich das Netzteil angeschlossen habe. Steckt der bei zusätzlichem Stecker für SLI im Mainboard, so schaltet das Netzteil etwa im Sekundentakt aus und ein. Ist das Netzteil kaputt?
<hdp> Dieses Phänomen tritt ausschließlich unter Ubuntu auf?
<PC371> Nee, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja was dazu, oder nennt mir wenigstens den geeigneten channel.
<PC371> Ich wollte ubuntu starten, falls Du das meinst.
<k1l> da das eher kein ubuntu problem ist wohl besser im offtopic (siehe topic)
<Fuchs> PC371: ##hardware (englisch) oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<PC371> u-de-ot
<Fuchs> PC371: ansonsten geht auch noch     /msg alis help list 
<PC371> Was soll das sein?
<k1l> ein bot, der für dich channel auf freednode sucht. aber wie gesagt alles offtopic hier
<jokrebel> hi
<PC371> Ah, danke für den tipp, k1l
<jokrebel> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit den Desktop zu ändern (zB. von Gnome nach Unity umzuschalten) _ohne_ die offenen Programme zu verlieren (zB. ohne die aktuelle Konversationsitzung/-verbindung anschließend wieder mit neuem Login beginnen zu müssen)?
<k1l> nein afaik
<Fuchs> jaein 
<LetoThe2nd> man kann z.b. xpra zwischenklemmen.
<jokrebel> Danke - xpra ließt sich ganz interessant.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ist halt nicht das, was man allgemein als extrem komfortabel ansieht. mehr so eine art screen für x.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Hat sich besser gelesen als funktioniert, leider. Da wohl mein Rechner zu schmalbrüstig. Lüfter auf volle Drehzahl nur für Konversation ist mir das dann auch nicht wert.
<jokrebel> +ist
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ich sagte ja, ist keine wunderwaffe.
<karotte> bekks: ich dödel, habe erst jetzt festgestellt, dass zerofree nur bis ext3 funktioniert
<bekks> karotte: Du hättest einfach mal fragen können vorher :P
<jokrebel> Wenn ich an diesem Dell-Laptop hier mit STRG+ALT+F4 auf die Konsole wechsle und über ..F7 wieder zurück zum X fehlt mir unter Gnome das Panel und die Titelleisten der Fenster. Unter Unity sehe ich nur noch Streifen. Durch minimieren und wiederherstellen, wird zumindest der Fensterinhalt wieder lesbar. Der Desktophintergrund bleibt aber sogar nach Auswahl eines anderen Bildes kaputt.
<jokrebel> Screenshot davon: http://imgur.com/veRQC
<jokrebel> Das Grafikfehlverhalten ist dann auch teilweise in neu hinzukommenden Fenstern zu beobachten.
<karotte> bekks: welches tool kann ich sonst nehmen um *.vdi Datei mit ext4 zu verkleinern
<jokrebel> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-30
<Obscura> hey
<Obscura> ist jemand da?^
<grossing> irgend jemand immer
<Obscura> ich hab ein Problem mit Netbeans
<Obscura> kann da jemand helfen?^
<Obscura> ^
<Obscura> und zwar findet Netbeans die JDK nicht
<Obscura> hab die von Sun installiert, manuell, 64bit Version, Ubuntu 11.10
<Obscura> und Netbeans verlangt die, findet sie aber nicht
<Obscura> auch nicht bei manueller Eingabe des Pfads (/usr/share/java?)
<grossing> k, nu brauchst noch jemand der sich damit auskennt. Bei Java bin das eher nicht ich :-(
<Obscura> okay^^
<Obscura> eine andere triviale Frage, die mir gerade einfällt
<Obscura> wie stellt man ein, dass bei dem "^" beim doppelten Drücken der Taste auch zwei Symbole erscheinen?^^
<Obscura> so muss ich für "^^" 4x drücken^
<grossing> Obscura, guckst z.B. hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen
<grossing> das Stichwort heißt "dead keys" bzw. "no dead keys" bei ner Suche
<Obscura> okay, das scheint genau zu passen
<Obscura> dann muss ich "^" aus den dead-keys entfernen
<Obscura> okay, danke^^
<Obscura> noch eine Frage bezüglich des Designs
<Obscura> kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass die Fenstersymbole (schließen, maxi-/minimieren) rechts oben und nichts links oben sind?
<Obscura> bin es so von Windows gewöhnt und fände es besser^^
<grossing> uh, kommt drauf an welchen Window-Manager du verwendest. Mußt mal in den Einstellungen stöbern ob du da was findest
<grossing> und mal unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de ein wenig rumschauen, da finden sich viele Schätzchen
<k4v> m0in
<animax> Hallo zusammen, man sagte mir, ich solle im freenode-Chat Derevko ansprechen wegen der PPA für das Webseiten-Programm KompoZer. Im Moment ist er nciht da. Wollte nur nochmal hören, ob gerade jemand hier ist, der mir helfen kann. Habe die aktuelle Version des Programms installiert, sie startet aber nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: ohne eine aussagekärftige fehlermeldung (die wahrscheinlich kommt ween du das ding per konsole startest) wird wohl keiner laut "hier" schreien....
<jokrebel> hi
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Es ging über die Konsole nicht zu starten.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: "es geht nicht" ist und bleibt keine fehlermeldung. was passiert? was sagt es? oder findest du schlicht den befehl nicht? *nasezieh*
<k1l_> iirc war das das aus dem ppa.
<LetoThe2nd> klar, und das hebt selbstverständlich die supportchancen auch nicht. aber "es geht nicht" bügelt sie total auf 0 nieder.
<animax> LetThe2nd: Mh, ok. Habe die Befehle, die mir letztens mitgeteilt wurden, ausgeführt. Das funktionierte nicht. Kannst du mir nochmal sagen, was ich eintippen müsste, um es zu starten? 
<LetoThe2nd> animax: nein, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. entweder du schaffst es selbsttätig das programm zu starten (ist normalerweise exakt ein wort, und zwar der name des programms), oder wir können an der stelle abbrechen.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/514788/
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Sorry.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: mach mal "kom"[tab][tab] oder "Kom"[tab][tab] und schau was er dir anbietet.
<stephan> hallo.
<stephan> vllt. erinnert ihr euch noch, ich hatte probleme wegen kworker (CPU Load 80%).
<stephan> ich habe einen neuen kernel 3.2 installiert, und danach meinen alten kernel 3.0.0-r13-generic gebootet. 
<stephan> jetzt ist kein problem mehr bei kworker...
<stephan> auf jedenfall seltsam, aber vllt. hilft es jemandem weiter.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Er bietet 'kompozer' an, dann startet er das Programm aber nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> stephan: interessant, ist notiert. danke für die rückmeldung.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: "startet nicht".... was sagte ich vorher?
<LetoThe2nd> animax: wenn er wortlos einfach gar nichts machts, sag das bitte auch so. wenn er fehler bringt, zeig sie uns. "startet nicht" ist so überflüssig wie die nacht finster.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/514792/
<LetoThe2nd> animax: schau mal, ob dir kompozer --help oder -? irgendwas sagen.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/514793/
<stephan> LetoThe2nd, meine idee war jetzt, dass ich mal in das post_install.sh gucke vom 3.2. kernel was da gemacht wird.
<stephan> noch weitere tipps zum researchen?
<stephan> powertop könnte man auch mal investigaten
<k1l_> animax: kannst auch mal die logs durschauen und vor allem .xsession-errors im /home, ob da was steht
<LetoThe2nd> animax: sehr schön, da haben wir doch was. segfault :)
<LetoThe2nd> stephan: glaube ich zwar nicht, aber interessant ists  bestimmt. :)
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Was bedeutet das?
<LetoThe2nd> animax: dass das PPA borken ist und wir an der stelle aufhören können :)
<stephan> LetoThe2nd: ja mit powertop nach ACPI sachen gucken oder so
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Du meinst 'broken'? Also es es liegt am PPA-Paket, das einfach nicht funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> stephan: sicher, ist halt alles etas gestochere im nebel. wenn du des englischen mächtig bist, würde ich persönlich eher mal in #ubuntu-kernel oder so aufschlagen und da nachbohren.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: jep, das paket ist entweder defekt oder passt nicht zu deiner distribution. also können wir hier aufhören, weil für uns nicht behebbar.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Ok.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Danke.
<problemfall> hallo
<problemfall> hab ein kleines problem mit apache2, und zwar will er keine https verbindungen annhmen
<problemfall> ssl-zertifikate sind angelegt, und auch in den entsprechenden ordnern
<problemfall> nmap auf den server zeigt allerdings, das dieser nicht mal auf port 443 lauscht
<apollo13> dann aktivier das mal
<problemfall> und wie?
<apollo13> in dem du in der ports.conf 443 auf listen schaltest
<dadrc> Alternativ, dieser wunderschöne Apache-Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL
<problemfall> Listen 443 steht unter <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
<apollo13> und sowas guckt man btw mit netstat und nicht mit nmap
<apollo13> na dann was sagt netstat?
<apollo13> bzw hast du mod_ssl überhaupt aktiviert…
<problemfall> netstat sagt auch das er nicht auf 443 lauscht
<stephan> LetoThe2nd, ich finde es halt merkwürdig.
<stephan> einfach den 3.2. kernel installieren => alten kernel booten: kein Problem mehr
<stephan> muss ja irgendetwas sein, was bei der installation des kernels 3.2. gemacht wurde
<apollo13> problemfall: paste mal den output von a2enmod
<joschi> ,Apache/SSL? problemfall
<p0wny> Sorry joschi, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Apache/SSL
<joschi> gna. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL
<dadrc> hatte ich schon verlinkt :P
<apollo13> aber da den link lesen ist wohl ne gute idee^^
<joschi> oh, ich seh's gerade
<problemfall> joschi: ja, einen schritt bin ich jetzt weiter ... a2enmod ssl hat gefehlt
<problemfall> nun meckert er ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> dann lies weiter
<LetoThe2nd> stephan: merkwürdig: ja. aber wie gesagt, wenn wer das weiss dann eher die kernel-leute
<problemfall> in den beiden configs unter /sites-available ist jeweils *:80 und *.443 gesetzt
<problemfall> dennoch bleibt es bei rx_record_too_long
<apollo13> hast du die seite komplett durchgelesen?
<problemfall> ja, und wenn ich die beiden dateien mit denen einer funktionierenden version vergleiche sind sie auch identisch
<apollo13> dann zeig mal die nicht funktionierenden
<apollo13> dreh das loglevel hoch und schau im log nach
<problemfall> wie kann ich der einfachheit halber mal nach allen dateien mit einem bestimmten string als inhalt suchen. 
<problemfall> weiss das ging mit grep
<joschi> problemfall: du willst vermutlich den recursive switch
<problemfall> ja
<problemfall> -r
<rusef> http://www.uccs.edu/~ahitchco/grep/ ?
<problemfall> und -i um groß/kleinschreibung zu ignorieren
<apollo13> hmm irgendwie hoffe ich dass der server nicht übers internet erreichbar ist
<jokrebel> problemfall: Mal abgesehne davon, dass Du wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe nicht gerade ein echtes Ubuntuproblem hast…  Kannst Du wenigstens bitte Deine Entertaste etwas zügeln?
<problemfall> naja, ubuntuproblem ist relativ, hab einen debian-server mit ocsinventory auf dem apache mit https funktioniert und einen ubuntu-server auf dem eben dies nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> problemfall: Ich würde da aber trotzdem eher in einem auf Apache spezialisiertem Kanal nach Hilfe suchen da ich dort die Erfolgsaussichten höher einschätze. Und nur weil es unter Debian OOTB geht ist das noch kein Ubuntu-Problem.
<problemfall> ist dir spontan ein auf apache spezialisierte kanal bekannt?
<joschi> #httpd
<jokrebel> problemfall: 2 Sec Google: http://irc.netsplit.de/chat/apache.php.de
<nunatak> wie ich kann ich denn bei xubuntu einträge für bestimmte dateitypen aus dem öffnen mit kontextmenu dauerhaft löschen? hab gestern ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.10 geupt, das jetzt mit einem xubuntu-desktop läuft. dabei auch open- durch libreoffice ersetzt. beide erscheinnen jedoch im "öffnen mit" menu
<jokrebel> nunatak: Dann hast Du wohl OopenOffice nicht durch LibreOffice ersetzt sondern nur LibeOffice zusätzlich installiert.
<nunatak> ähmm. das hab ich nicht manuell gemacht, sondern war teil der dist-upgrades. ein einem der beiden schritte wurden auch jede menge OOpakete rausgeschmissen. ich check das mal.
<nunatak> installiert ist das nicht mehr. ich hab OO writer im anwendungsmenu und auch im kontextmenu wie gesagt. aber beides führt zur fehlermeldung, dass das programm nicht gefunden wurde. da ist anscheinend nur ein fehlerhafter eintrag irgendwo zurückgebliebene.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Und eigentlich müssten das sogar _zwei_ Dist-Upgrades gewesen sein.
<nunatak> jokrebel: ja mein ich ja. "bei einem der beiden schritte" 
<nunatak> 10.10--->11.04-->11.10
<nunatak> also es sind schon noch verschiedene oo pakete vorhanden. aber die werden evtl. von libreoffice benutzt
<nunatak> das sind die übergangsppakete zu libreoffice
<nunatak> einfach den eintrag "OpenOffice Textverarbeitung" aus dem Anwendungsmenu löschen wihabenrd nicht ausreichen um in dann auch aus dem "Öffnen" Kontextmenu raus zu haben nehme ich an.
<nunatak> gibt's da irgendeine datei in der alle installierten anwendungen eingetragen sind? 
<nunatak> noch ne zweite, kleine frage: xubuntu ist sehr schick und für mein nicht ganz neues notebook genau das richtige. aber um den desktop möglichst groß zu haben, sollen sich die panels ausblenden. die einstellung ist auch gemacht, nur vergessen sie das immer wieder. kann man da irgendeine abhilfe leisten?
<nunatak> mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass einige GNOME anwendungen in xfce scheiße aussehen. z.b. nautilus und envice. wenn ich nautilus im terminal starte bekomme ich auch ne ganze latte Gtk-CRITICAL meldungen. kann man da abhilfe schaffen? z.b. mit irgendeinem paket das die integration verbessert?
<dadrc> nunatak, du brauchst ein Theme, das GTK3 unterstützt
<nunatak> ist allerdings nicht bei allen GNOME anwendungen so. Abiword z.b. integriert sich ganz normal in die Theme
<nunatak> dadrc: eine fenstertheme oder desktoptheme?
<dadrc> Na, ein GTK-Theme halt. Nicht das für die Fensterrahmen.
<geser> XFCE ist schon auf GTK3?
<dadrc> die Anwendungen, die sie von Gnome übernehmen, ja
<geser> stimmt :)
<nunatak> ok mal sehen. mit Human-Clearlooks sollte es ja dann gehen.
<nunatak> meld mich mal kurz ab um zu sehen ob das einen effekt auf das aussehen hat. bisher hat sich nichts geändert.
<nunatak> geser: wie war die frage zu verstehen? "XFCE ist schon auf GTK3?"
<nunatak> achso. da hat ja dadrc drauf geantwortet
<nunatak> ok....bis gleich
<nunatak> also bisher hat das nichts gebracht. mit clearlooks und dust hhab ichs auch probiert. das sind doch alles GTK3 Themes.
<nunatak> wenn ich übrigens die symbole ändere und nautilus offen ist wirft der terminal immer etwas dieser art raus:http://pastebin.com/q62JtNEY 
<nunatak> ähnliches auch, nur wesentlich länger wenn ich nauutilus im terminal starte
<geser> ich meine es sind nur ein oder zwei GTK3-Themes bisher paketisiert
<nunatak> also auf xfce übertragen?
<nunatak> weißt du welche das sind?
<geser> die aus dem "light-themes" Paket (Ambiance und Radiance) und aus "gnome-themes-standard" (Adwaita, das GTK3-Standard-Theme)
<karotte> Wie lange ist ein Ubuntu One Link gültig?
<karotte> meiner wurde deaktiviert nach paar Tagen
<nunatak> geser: werd ich mal versuchen. übrigens so schauts aus: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9228/bildschirmfoto301120111.png interessant auch, sobald ich nautilus starte ändert sich der desktophintergrund zu dem den ich zuvor bbei ubuntu mit gnome 2 verwendet hatte.
<nunatak> geser: hast recht. mit radiance und ambiance passt sich nautilus in die theme. und mit radiance sieht es sogar einigermaßen gut aus. die andere hab ich nicht in der auswahl. im unity desktop hab ich die allerdings.
<uhu> hallo, kann mir jemand mit nem fglrx problem helfen?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? uhu
<p0wny> uhu: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> ,frag? uhu
<p0wny> uhu: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: hrhr
<uhu> ich will den ati catalyst aktiveren und er gibt mir unter anderem folgende zeile aus: PowerXpress error: Cannot stat '/usr/lib64/fglrx': No such file or directory
<uhu> also mit aticonfig --initial
<TheInfinity> uhu: wie hast du den installiert?
<uhu> naja runtergeladen und mit der gui installiert
<TheInfinity> du hast fglrx manuell runtergeladen? Oo
<TheInfinity> urgs.
<TheInfinity> ,fglrx? uhu
<p0wny> uhu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<uhu> nein den ati treiber
<TheInfinity> der ati treiber IST fglrx
<TheInfinity> und den kriegst du über die ubuntu quellen
<nunatak> schon wieder fällt mir was auf. will einen starter für nautilus anlegen. im anwendungsmenu existiert es leider nicht. wenn ich in die optionen des main menu gehe und einen neuen item anlegen will passiert gar nix. 
<TheInfinity> wenn du das manuell installierst kriegst du meist riesige probleme weil der treiber von der ati website nicht an ubuntu angepasst ist
<nunatak> auch alle anderen buttons funktionieren nicht. "new menu" und die move up and down buttons. 
<uhu> TheInfinity: ja stimmt, nein ich hab ihn bei den zusätzlichen treibern aktiviert
<TheInfinity> uhu: okay, zusätzliche treiber ist perfekt. und woher hast du den catalyst? auch darüber?
<uhu> jop, über die paketquellen
<uhu> bzw ist doch das command center standardmäßig installiert oder?
<uhu> mein problem dabei ist, dass wenn ich de treiber aktiviere, dass sich alle desktopeffekte ausschalten
<TheInfinity> kann sein, ich installiere nur über cli ;)
<TheInfinity> uhu: dann wäre dein Xorg log interessant. findest du in /var/log
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? uhu, bitte darauf
<p0wny> uhu, bitte darauf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<uhu> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404397/
<TheInfinity> uhu: umm. du hast ne intel grafikkarte.
<TheInfinity> bzw. die intel ist zumindest aktiv wenn du so ein system mit doppelter grafikkarte hast
<uhu> TheInfinity: naja, ich hab 2 gpus ne intel und ne ati
<uhu> genau
<TheInfinity> was für ein laptop ist das?
<uhu> ein hp pavilion dv-6
<TheInfinity> ok, das wird ziemlich frickelig: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=hp+pavilion+dv-6+ubuntu+ati&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<p0wny> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/cgg8qr7 | hp pavilion dv-6 ubuntu ati - Google Search
<uhu> ohja sorry
<uhu> dv6-3051sg
<TheInfinity> in den ergebnissen gibt es eine menge hinweise wie man mit diesen hybrid grafikkarten umgehen soll
<TheInfinity> schau das mal detaillierter durch und stell dann ggf. noch weitere fragen
<uhu> jo mach ich, aber ich häng jetz schon fast 3 wochen dran.
<TheInfinity> dann hast du sichtlich noch nicht so danach gesucht ;)
<TheInfinity> da gibts mehrere lösungsvorschläge bei ;)
<uhu> jo danke :)
<xzise> Hallo
<xzise> ich habe ein das Problem, dass wenn ich Dateien auf meinem USB Stick oder USB Festplatte kopiere, das einerseits extrem lange dauert und anderseits hängt sich zwischendurch mein Laptop immer wieder auf.
<xzise> Aber erst seid 11.10, mit 10.04 ging es wunderbar
<dAnjou> ,seit? xzise 
<p0wny> Sorry dAnjou, ich weiss nichts ueber seit, ich verbinde aber 22 Dinge mit seit. Nutze 'p0wny, suche seit' zum suchen nach Informationen
<dAnjou> -.-
<xzise> Bisher habe ich es noch nicht probiert, wenn ich Laptopintern kopiere
<xzise> /s/seid/seit
<xzise> Also ich musste mal eine halbe Stunde warten auf 1,8 GiB
<veritas34> Hallo, ich habe mal eine technische Frage zu groeßeren WLAN Netzwerken mit etwa 100-250 Endgeräten - Was würde sich hier besser für eien
<veritas34> ein sicheres redundantes System anbieten?
<veritas34> Ad-Hoc oder Infrastruktur?
<k1l> veritas34: da das keiner ubuntu frage ist, ist die wohl besser im offtopic aufgehoben
<jokrebel> veritas34: Fehlt da nicht der Ubuntu-Bezug?
<veritas34> Habt ihr eine Channelempfehlung für mich?
<jokrebel> ,ot? veritas34
<p0wny> veritas34: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<veritas34> Danke
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe mir gerade BlueGriffin installiert. Ubuntu: 10.04. Wenn ich das Programm starte, dann kommt die Meldung, dass Updates vorliegen. Klicke ich auf die Optieon für den Download des Updates, dann kommt folgendes Fenster: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1497/bluegriffin01.png. Was für ein Programm soll ich denn da auswählen?
<animax> Ich meinte: BlueGriffon. Sorry.
<fbausch> animax: du hast BlueGriffon über die Paketquellen installiert?
<animax> fbausch: Ja.
<k1l> welche paketquellen?
<fbausch> dann musst du nicht zwangsweise diese neue Version (die dann nicht in den Paketquellen ist) installieren...
<animax> k1l: Über die Standardquellen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BlueGriffon  hier sowohl als auch packages.ubuntu.com listen da nichts auf
<fbausch> animax: ich würde mich dann erst informieren, ob die neue Version 1. wichtige Securityprobleme behebt oder 2. megawichtige Neuerungen mitbringt
<k1l> animax: wenn du getdeb benutzt. das sind keine offiziellen ubuntuquellen
<animax> k1l: Mh, also ich habe folgende Paketquellen: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/2381/bluegriffon02.png
<k1l> das ist getdeb. und das ist keine offizielle von ubuntu
<animax> k1l: Ok.
<karotte> beim starten von Mediathekview 2.6 bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: http://nopaste.info/a2f51f83d3.html
<animax> Na ja, eventuell  würde ich ja trotzdem gerne updaten. Welches Programm soll ich denn da asuwählen, wenn mir die Update-Option wieder angezeigt wird?
<fbausch> geh auf die offizielle Seite und schau nach einem Installer für Linux, dann musst du nicht auf die nächste Updatebenachrichtigung warten
<animax> fbausch: Ok. Danke.
<k1l> animax: für die programme/versionen aus getdeb musst du dich auch an di getdeb betreuer wenden. am besten nimmst du die offiziellen pakete aus den offiziellen quellen. die erhalten bug und sicherheitsupdates von ubuntu (auch wenn sich die versionsnummer nicht erhöht, werden die gepatcht). ansonsten könntest du auch bei dem projekt direkt gucken, aber dann auch an die wenden bei problemen
<animax> k1l: Ja, ich werde mal gucken. Danke.
<karotte> Liegt es daran, dass ich kein Oracle Java nutze?
<k1l> karotte: wenn die das vorraussetzen?
<karotte> ,mediathek? darin steht ja sun java
<p0wny> Sorry karotte, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mediathek
<k1l> sun gibts nicht mehr
<Wolfsherz> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem mit firefox unter ubuntu 11.10. ich schalte die sync option ein, und nach jedem neustart des browsers, ist die einstellung zurück gesetzt.
<Wolfsherz> ich habe bereits ein neues profil angelegt, und auch sorge getragen, dass alle dateien unter ~/.mozilla mir gehören.
<micsch> moin
<animax> Nochmal zu BlueGriffon: Der Installer startet nicht. http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2391/bluegriffon03.png
<jokrebel> animax: Nochmal zu Fremdquellen: wende Dich an den Fremdpaketentwickler.
<k3Rn> hallo
<k3Rn> ich hab hier nen ubuntu server 11.10 mit kernel 3.0.0-12-virtual in einer vm installiert. ich möchte in der vm wiederrum "nested" virtualisieren, er findet trotz installiertem qemu-kvm die kernel module nicht. 
<animax> jokrebel: Ich war jetzt auf der getdeb-Seite und habe die Version 1.1.1-1 installiert. Es kommt aber immer noch die Update-Meldung.
<jokrebel> animax: Und was genau ändert dies an meiner letzten Aussage?
<animax> jokrebel: Gibt's einen getdeb-Chat?
<jokrebel> animax: Im übrigen riskierst Du durch sowas unter Umständen den Support für Dein _gesamtes_ System.
<animax> jokrebel: Warum?
<jokrebel> animax: Durch Fremdquellen kann man sich sein System enorm "verbiegen" wenn man icht aufpasst und weiß was man tut. Das ganze dann auf eine "Standard-Installation" zurückzubiegen kann schwierig bis unmöglich sein.
<animax> jokrebel: Ja, ich weiß. Aber manchmal gibt's ja keine andere Möglcihkeit, als Fremdquellen zu nutzen. 
<animax> jokrebel: Ich brauche ein einigermaßen komfortables Programm zum Erstlelen von Webseiten, das auch auf Windows 7 läuft.
<Wolfsherz> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem mit firefox unter ubuntu 11.10. ich schalte die sync option ein, und nach jedem neustart des browsers, ist sync wieder deaktiviert.
<Wolfsherz> ich habe bereits ein neues profil angelegt, und auch sorge getragen, dass alle dateien unter ~/.mozilla mir gehören.
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Du wiederholst Dich. Wo findet man denn diese "sync"-Option, was soll die bewirken und nach welcher Anleitung bist Du vorgegangen?
<leszek> hi
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: ich habe eine gute halbe stunde verstreichen lassen bevor ich erneut gefragt habe. so gebe ich neuen channel-besuchern die gelegenheit sich auch zu äußern, da es ja bisher niemand getan hat. wenn du die firefox-sync-option nicht kennst, bin ich nicht sicher ob du helfen kannst.
<geser> k3Rn: was verwendest du als Unterbau für deinen Ubuntu-VM?
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Ok ^^ Dein nicht näher beschriebenes Firefox-sync-Problem ist weshalb ein Ubuntu-Support-Fall?
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: ubuntu baut eigene firefox-modifikationen und verändert so möglicherweise das standard-verhalten von firefox? ausserdem habe ich es ziemlich genau in meiner ersten aussage beschrieben. und unter anderen distributionen sowie windows kommt das problem nicht vor. ich halte es daher für ein ubuntu-spezifisches problem.
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Wann genau hast Du mehr erzählt, als die 2 Zeilen die Du grade vorhin 1:1 nochmals gepostet hast?
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: warum gehst du mich so an? viel mehr kann man zu dem problem auch nicht sagen. ich aktiviere firefox-sync. starte firefox neu, sync-option ist ausgeschaltet. heisst, er merkt sich die einstellung nicht. ich habe auch beschrieben was ich bereits versucht habe um das problem zu lösen. was soll ich noch tun?
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Sorry - wollte Dich nicht angehen, kann blos weder nähere Erklärungen find (und - ja - ich habe Scrollback intensiv benutzt) noch irgendwelche konkreten Fehermeldungen. Das einzige was ich finde sind die jeweils 2 zeilen um 15:08 und 15:47. Und sorry, dass ich die "Firefox-sync-Option" nicht kenne (oder einfach nach Deiner Beschreibung nicht zuordnen kann) aber vielleicht kannst ja _Du_ zu _meinem_ lernen beitragen?
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Und vielleicht haben ja auch andere hier in diesem geloggden Kanal Interesse daran zu verstehen was Du willst (und ggf. dann nacher als Lösung) hier stehen wird.
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: es gibt leider keine fehlermeldungen beim starten von firefox. alles läuft auch ganz normal, mit der ausnahme, dass die option sync nach beenden von firefox wieder abgeschaltet ist. firefox-sync ermöglicht das synchronisieren von bookmarks und einstellungen über verschiedene rechner. die daten werden dabei zentral auf einem mozilla-server gespeichert und von den entsprechend eingerichteten clients herunter geladen.
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: andere einstellungen, wie z.b. startseite, cache, etc. speichert firefox hingegen. er verliert also nicht alle einstellungen.
<qwertz> Hallo, ich habe versehentlich meine Platte vollgeschrieben und kann mich seitdem nicht mehr über die GUI einloggen.
<qwertz> Löschen von einer Menge Daten hat auch nicht geholfen.
<qwertz> Allerdings können sich neu angelgte Nutzer normal über die GUI anmelden.
<karotte> qwertz: Hast du btrfs als Dateisystem?
<qwertz> Das problem müsste also im Benutzerverzeichnis dwes alten Nutzer liegen.
<qwertz> karotte: wie finde ich das heraus?
<karotte> ok dann höchstwahrscheinlich nur ext4
<karotte> qwertz: Hast du ein separates ,HomeVerzeichnis?
<qwertz> ich habe alles in einer Partition.
<bullgard4> Wolfsherz: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox_Sync kennst Du?
<karotte> ok und geht das einloggen über STRG+ALT+F1 ?
<qwertz> karotte: ja
<qwertz> habe darüber einige große Dateien löschen können.
<karotte> seitdem neu gestartet? qwertz 
<qwertz> ja
<qwertz> es erscheint anch dem Einloggen  immer wieder nur die Login-Maske.
<karotte> und wenn du dich über STRG+ALT+F1 einloggst, bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?
<qwertz> nein
<karotte> qwertz: Hast du Ubuntu 11.10?
<qwertz> ich glaube eine ältere
<qwertz> weiß aber gerade nicht genau
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Welche Ubuntu- und welche Firefox-Version nutzt Du?
<Wolfsherz> bullgard4: TAUSEND DANK! Der letzte Abschnitt in dem Artikel brachte die erhoffte Lösung. Danke!
<karotte> das wäre wichtig zu wissen qwertz weil ab 11.10 kommt als Displaymanager lightdm zum Einsatz und davor gdm
<qwertz> wie finde ich das heraus?
<karotte> uname -a
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit. Firefox 8.
<qwertz> uname -a gibt mir nicht die Ubuntu Version
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Aber wenn Dir bullgard4's Link die Lösung brachte ist das eh hinfällig ;-)
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: vielleicht ist es für andere interessant ;) danke auch dir für die unterstützung.
<jokrebel> qwertz: lsb_releas -a
<jokrebel> qwertz: lsb_release -a
<karotte> qwertz: gibt aber Kernelversion raus und daraus kann man die Ubuntuversion ableiten
<qwertz> ach so
<qwertz> lsb_release -a  gibt mir Ubuntu 10.04 aus.
<karotte> qwertz: ok log dich in der tty1 ein und führe folgendes aus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<k1l> qwertz: installier mal "pastebinit"
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: gerne - auch wenn ich eher nicht helfen konnte…
<bullgard4> qwertz: Hast Du schon '~$ apt-get clean' ausgeführt?
<qwertz> karotte: er sagt gdm nicht installiert. Ich vergaß zu sagen, dass ich KDE nutze.
<bullgard4> qwertz: Hast Du schon '~$ sudo apt-get clean' ausgeführt?
<k1l> qwertz: dann machst du "pastebinit lsb_release -a"
<qwertz> bullgard4: ja
<k1l> "äh quatsch, lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<k1l> und dann ein "df -h | pastebinit"  die links jeweils hier rein
<bullgard4> qwertz: Was gibt '~$ df -h' aus?
<qwertz> bullgard4: /dev/sda1  36G  33G  1,1G  97%  /
<k1l> qwertz: nopaste bitte die ganze ausgaben. du hast eben gesehen, was das ausmacht (mit kde)
<qwertz> +k1l: ich kann pastebinit nicht installieren, da der rechner nicht am Netz ist.
<bullgard4> qwertz: Dann mußt 'Du ein paar Dateien von Deiner Partition /dev/sda1 löschen. Eventuell dazu eine Live-CD verwenden. 
<k1l> qwertz: dann boote ne live cd/usb
<k1l> und root blockiert 5% für sich. das wird bei dir noch nciht reichen
<qwertz> aber wieso kann sich dann ein neuangelegter Nutzer einloggen?
<k1l> weil root ihn anlegt und der user erstmal keine daten schreibt
<bullgard4> qwertz: Das Einloggen kostet nicht viel Platz.
<qwertz> Ich habe keine Live-CD zur Hsand
<qwertz> aber ich kann einiges auf eine externe Festplatte auslagen.
<qwertz> wie mounte ich die nochmal per shell?
<bullgard4> Wenn Du das schaffst, dann mach das!
<karotte> ,mount? qwertz 
<p0wny> qwertz, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<karotte> qwertz: versuch erstmal dies ind er shell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<k1l> karotte: warum??
<karotte> und danach neustarten und versuchen einloggen
<k1l> karotte: wenn die platte keine 5% frei hat hilft da ncihts
<karotte> achso, ist das so?
<k1l> bei 97% benutzt wird er keien 5% frei haben
<karotte> ok habe es erst jetzt gesehen
<qwertz> Gibt es keine einfachere Möglichkeit zu mounten. Normalerweise finde ich meine Festplatte unter /media/disk
<qwertz> Oder ich lösche jetzt schnell einfach ganz dumm irgendwas großes.
<k1l> qwertz: ja, das macht dein DE normalerweise. aber das funktioniert ja grade nicht. aber es ist komplett beschrieben auf der wiki seite: ordner anlegen, mount benutzen.
<qwertz> ja, aber ich weiß die ganzen Parameter nicht
<qwertz> und wie finde ich das Gerät raus?
<k1l> qwertz: die stehen doch auf der wiki seite
<k1l> anstecken und am ende von "dmesg" gucken, was ihr zugewiesen wurde
<qwertz> Ist ehci-hcd das zugewisene Gerät?
<qwertz> zumindest sagt dmesg : "device using ehci-hci"
<k1l> /dev/sdXY wobei  X ein buchstabe und Y eine zahl ist
<qwertz> Mit ev erscheint hier nur die SWAP 
<k1l> steck die platte ein, schalte sie ein, warte 10sek. gib dann dmesg ein
<qwertz> sdb
<olli23> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu Server installiert, und plane diesen nun in einer virtuellen Maschine weiterlaufen zu lassen. Wie kann ich das laufende System am besten speichern? Sämtliche User und Einstellungen sollen erhalten bleiben, ich befürchte aber ein Vollbackup wird nicht bringen, da sich ja die Hardware grundlegend ändert? Wie macht man sowas am besten?
<qwertz> Habe leider keine Zeit mehr
<apollo13> runterfahren, mit dd in das harddrive der virtuellen maschine verfrachten
<qwertz> habe nun einfach ein paar große dateien gelöscht
<apollo13> udev rules anpassen (persistent netrules) -- neu booten -- done
<qwertz> Musik-Dateien
<qwertz> habe nun wider 95% verfügbar.
<qwertz_> Leider hat Löschen und Neustart nichts gebracht.
<dadrc> olli23, wenn du einen normalen Kernel benutzt, sind die ganzen Treiber für übliche Hardware da drin. 
<qwertz_> Da muss was anderes faul sein
<qwertz_> Irgendwie scheint KDE beim anmelden, nicht zu verstehen, dass wieder genug freier Speicher verfügbar ist.
<dadrc> qwertz_, Moment. Du hast Daten von deiner externen Platte gelöscht?
<qwertz_> Nein
<qwertz_> von meiner internen.
<dadrc> Wieso ist die dann normalerweise unter /media/disk?
<qwertz_> Die externe habe ich nicht gemounted bekommen.
<dadrc> Ah, ok.
<dadrc> Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, sorry.
<qwertz_> np
<jokrebel> qwertz_: Dann wirst Du wohl nicht drumrum kommen Dein komlettes Home-Verzeichnis unzubenennen und nach und nach zurückzukopieren versuchen.
<dadrc> Hast du mal in die ~/.xsession-errors geguckt?
<qwertz_> In der .xsessions-errors steht 
<qwertz_> x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed
<qwertz_> ...
<qwertz_> Konsole SessionManager detroyed with sessions still alive
<dadrc> qwertz_, pack das Ding mal bitte in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> ,pastebinit? qwertz_ 
<p0wny> qwertz_, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<qwertz_> geht leider nicht, da der Computer kein Netz hat
<qwertz_> ich muss aufgeben, leider keine Zeit mehr
<qwertz_> Ich Danke Euch alle für Eure Hilfen!!!
<bullgard4> Wiederherstellungsmodus > Wiederherstellungsmenü hatte unter Ubuntu 10.03.3 sechs menüpunkte. Unter Ubuntu 11.10 sind davon resume, clean, failsafeX weggefallen und dafür grub, library, remount und root dazugekommen. Welche Überlegung steckt hinter dieser Neuordnung?
<bullgard4> s/10.03.3/10.04.3/
<p0wny> bullgard4 meant: Wiederherstellungsmodus > Wiederherstellungsmenü hatte unter Ubuntu 10.04.3 sechs menüpunkte. Unter Ubuntu 11.10 sind davon resume, clean, failsafeX weggefallen und dafür grub, library, remount und root dazugekommen. Welche Überlegung steckt hinter dieser Neuordnung?
<k1l> bullgard4: das fragst du am besten mal die entwickler
<jokrebel> bullgard4:  wann wirst Du endlich den Unterschied zwischen Support- und Design-Fragen verstehen?
<apollo13> jokrebel: die frage stellst sich dir jetzt nicht ernsthaft?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt…
<Th0rsten> hi
<Th0rsten> wie installiere ich denn einzelne texpakete nach für den texmaker?
<Th0rsten> so über die konsole?
<Th0rsten> (oder allgemein)
<FUZxxl> Th0rsten: Zum Beispiel
<Th0rsten> zum beispiel moderncv
<FUZxxl> Th0rsten: Wie ich sehe sind die nicht verpackt...
<Th0rsten> kann ich einfach das irgendwie reinkopieren?
<Th0rsten> aber das erscheint mir irgendwie ungünstig
<FUZxxl> Th0rsten: Kein Plan
<FUZxxl> Ich benutze Texmaker nicht
<FUZxxl> Achso, die Texpakete...
<FUZxxl> Welche Distribution von Tex hast du drauf?
<Th0rsten> hmm ich weiß nicht genau
<Th0rsten> ich nehme an dass das im zuge der texmakerinstallation mitgeliefert wurde
<FUZxxl> hm...
<jokrebel> Th0rsten: Vielleicht steht die Lösung ja im Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/texmaker
<Th0rsten> ok danke
<Th0rsten> hab gerade im softwarecenter gesehen dass ich tex live installiert habe, worin moderncv theoretisch enthalten sein sollte
<Th0rsten> ich schmeiss das grade raus und installier es neu
<Th0rsten> mal schauen ob es was bringt
<jokrebel> Th0rsten: …wofür ein mal ENTER auch gereicht hätte :-/
<Th0rsten> wie meinen? 
<jokrebel> ,enter? Th0rsten
<p0wny> Th0rsten: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Th0rsten> Ich sry. Werde in Zukunft darauf achten den Channel nicht zu fluten.
<Th0rsten> Ok danke für die Hilfe nochmal, der Fehler konnte dadurch korrigiert werden dass das Paket texlive-fonts-recommend nachinstalliert wurde. (denn eigentlich war moderncv bereits enthalten).
<jokrebel> Th0rsten: Freut uns!
<guest123> Guten Abend. Wie richte ich ein portables Thunderbird ein auf einem PC, an dem ich keine root-rechte habe ?
<guest123> da muss, laut dem wiki ja die load.sh datei geladen werden, welche laut dem terminal Rechte braucht
<bekks> Welche Rechte denn?
<guest123> root-rechte ? die fehlermeldung lautet einfach Permission denied
<dAnjou> guest123: der einfache weg: richte dir nen googlemail-account ein, lasse alle mails dahin leiten und nutze deren web-interface. :P
<guest123> ich möchte aber am ende enigmail benutzen und das möglichst an jedem ubuntu-pc
<k1l> vor allem warum protable? das ist doch so windows mässig
<Lemone> Nabend, ich hab mal eine Frage.
<dAnjou> guest123: sämtliche einstellungen und addons (wenn nicht über paketmanager installiert) sind komplett ohne root-rechte zugänglich
<bekks> guest123: Und wieso genau braucht man bei "permission denied" root Rechte?
<guest123> habe keinen eigenen Rechner, aber möchte gerne PGP benutzen
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keine root Rechte.
<jokrebel> guest123: Und Wenn Du keine Admin-rechte hast, bist Du auch nicht der Chef des Rechners und hast dann dort auch nicht zu installieren.
<sysdef> guest123: s/PGP/GnuPG/
<p0wny> sysdef thinks that guest123 meant: habe keinen eigenen Rechner, aber möchte gerne GnuPG benutzen
<guest123> ich möchte ja auf meinem usb stick thunderbird installieren
<hdp> Dann tu es doch.
<dAnjou> guest123: das dürfte nicht laufen
<guest123> aber wie bekomme ich das geöffnet ? wenn ich die loader-datei starte kommt die fehlermeldung permission denied
<Lemone_> Ich hab ubunti in VMware player laufen, wie kann man dort den USB stick öffnen?
<bekks> guest123: Das ist sicher nicht die komplette Fehlermeldung, oder?
<guest123> $ sh ./thunderbird-portable/loader.sh  ./thunderbird-portable/loader.sh: 2: /home/user/thunderbird-portable/thunderbird/thunderbird: Permission deniedd
<k1l> guest123: die brauchst du doch nur um auf dem system den starter anzulegen
<Lemone_> hat jemand einen tip bitte
<k1l> Lemone_: da muss wohl dein host das usb erstmal durchreichen
<Lemone_> wie geht das?
<bekks> Das verrät Dir die Dokumentation zu VMware Player ;)
<k1l> Lemone_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware_Player
<k1l> Lemone_: und für das was du vorhast und so wie sich deine erfahrungen anhören wäre wohl virtualbox wesentlich einfacher für dich
<Lemone_> ahja? was hab ich den vor?
<k1l> du klingst nach einem unerfahrenem nutzer, der usb durchreichen will. da is in meinen augen virtualbox einfacher zu handhaben. aber du hast die wahl, die doku hast du ja
<Lemone_> ok, man klickt da unten rechts den icon connect to box an
<k1l> guest123: ist das denn das home verzeichnis eines anderen benutzers?#
<jokrebel> Lemone_: ?
<Lemone_> das ding ist ja, dass ich mich nicht mit linux auskenne :P
<guest123> weiß nicht genau wie das hier konfiguriert ist, ich denke der standardaccount unter dem ich hier bin ist sowas wie ein gastaccount
<guest123> hab auf jeden fall kein root-pw
<Lemone_> ich mein ich hab den usb stick jetzt "durchgereicht" 
<k1l> Lemone_: wird denn das usb-device jetzt durchgereicht?
<Lemone_> in win ist er nicht mher
<Lemone_> aber wo find ich den jetzt in ubuntu
<k1l> Lemone_: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn überhaupt?
<Lemone_> Xubuntu
<jokrebel> guest123: Wie schon gesagt; wenn das nicht Dein Rechner ist, _hast_ Du da auch nichts zu installieren.
<guest123> deshalb ja portable
<bekks> guest123: Ubuntu hat auch kein root PW.
<guest123> möchte nur ausführen, nicht installieren
<k1l> guest123: gastaccount könnte beschnitten sein. weiss nicht ob das da so möglich ist. überprüf auf jeden fall mal den pfad
<dAnjou> guest123: du musst dich doch mit einem nutzername und passwort angemeldet haben, oder nicht?
<k1l> Lemone_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Grundlagen
<jokrebel> guest123: Wenn ich die Theorie richtig verstanden habe (hab das noch nie selbst probiert) musst Du das schon erstmal auf nem Rechner einrichten auf dem Du auch vollen Zugriff hast, kann mich da aber auch täuschen.
<k1l> Lemone_: jetzt unter orte oder so(k.a. welches xubuntu da genau nutzt) öffnen. dann per gui den usb-stick einhängen
<Lemone_> ok, das ist klar
<guest123> der account ist passwortfrei
<Lemone_> was heißt gui
<dAnjou> graphical user interface
<guest123> das ist die frafische darstellung
<jokrebel> Lemone_: Grafikal User Interface
<dAnjou> gräffikell juhser interfäiß
<dAnjou> scnr
<Lemone_> `wie heißt es auf englisch? weil ich habs auf englisch alles
<k1l> Lemone_: öffne doch einfach mal den dateimanager (thunar) und guck, ob dein stick da auf der linken seite drin steht
<Lemone_> nein
<Lemone_> du meinst wo, file system, trash, Desktop usw ist?
<dAnjou> ich sags euch, das ist n hostproblem ... und das ist nicht unsere baustelle
<k1l> Lemone_: ich habe hier kein xfce, ich kann nur raten, was du da von dir gibst
<k1l> und ich sage dir nochmal dass das in virtualbox wesentlich einfacher ist.
<Lemone_> ja, der wird nicht automatisch erkannt irgendwie
<k1l> Lemone_: der verdacht liegt nahe, das da bei dem xubuntu nichts ankommt von dem usbgerät. bei einem normalen (x)ubuntu sollter das mit dem usbstick aber ohne probleme automatisch klappen. stell erstmal sicher, dass das mit dem vmwareplayer ordentlich klappt
<Lemone_> ich hab das hier gefunden
<Lemone_> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/5033/usb-stick-mounten.html
<Lemone_> könnte ich sowas als problem haben?
<k1l> nopaste mal die ausgabe von dmesg
<k1l> ,nopaste? Lemone_ 
<p0wny> Lemone_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l> und das problem dort ist 1. 6 jahre alt und 2. nutzt er einen anderen filemanager
<Lemone_> ok, ja anscheinend funktioniert das durchreichen noch nicht
<bekks> Lemone_: nopaste doch mal die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l aus deinem ubuntu
<Lemone_> ok
<Lemone_> diese nopaste site dauert ewig zu laden 
<k1l> Lemone_: dann nimm die aus dem topic
<Lemone_> ok ich paste da den text ins fenster und was mach ich dann?
<k1l> auf senden drücken und den neuen link hier posten. das ist wie ein bild hochladen
<Lemone_> !topic
<k1l> ,topic? Lemone_ 
<p0wny> Lemone_: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<Lemone_> ah, endlich
<Lemone_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/515073/
<Lemone_> oder hier http://nopaste.info/58d66645dc.html
<k1l> da ist kein stick. also erstmal das vmware problem beheben
<Lemone_> ja, hab rausgenommen den stick ja :P
<bekks> m(
<bekks> Wie soll der dann erkannt werden?
<jokrebel> .oO( oder vielleicht doch besser einfach Virtualbox nutzen? )
<Lemone_> ja, mit stick wird nichts anderes angezeigt
<k1l> Lemone_: so kommen wir nicht weiter. da du nicht den einfachen weg gehen willst (virtualbox) beschäftige dich bitte erstmal mit vmware und stell sicher, dass der stick durchgereicht wird.
<Lemone_> ja aber wenn ich es instaliere
<Lemone_> geht denn das linux drauf ?
<Lemone_> ich mein genauso?
<k1l> du meinst ob man ubuntu in die virtualbox installieren kann? ja das kann man
<Lemone_> ne
<Lemone_> ob ich meine installation von wmvare da auch geht?
<k1l> http://www.google.de/search?&q=vmware+zu+virtualbox+konvertieren
<jokrebel> Lemone_: Das Gast-OS wirst Du da schon nochmal neu installieren müssen, falls Du das meinst.
<jokrebel> oder auch nicht?
<bekks> Oder auch nicht. vbox kann mit vmdk umgehen.
<apollo13> aber zuerst vmware tools deinstallieren ;)
<balancer> hi
<jokrebel> gn8
<FightOppression> Ich weiß nicht was ich gemacht aber plötzlich wird kein wireless mehr in meinem KDE panel angezeigt. Ich habe einen USB wireless adapter. Um sicherzustellen, dass das DIng nicht kaputt ist, habe ich ihn an mein Netbook angeschlossen. Funzt wunderbar. Am Desktop PC geht er seit gestern nicht mehr. Ich habe dort nur noch die CHeckbox "enable networking". "enable wireless" fehlt seit gestern. Habe den PC schon x mal neu gest
<FightOppression> Ich benutze die aktuellste Version von Kubuntu. 64 bit.
<FightOppression> Anybody?
<k1l> wird der stick denn unter lsusb gefunden? welcher stick ist es? was passierte bevor er plötzlich nicht mehr ging? und nichts gilt nicht als  antwort
<FightOppression> Ist ein Alfa Adapter mit 10db Antenne
<FightOppression> Er wird unter lsusb angezeigt.
<FightOppression> Eigentlich nur ein Neustart. Vielleicht ein Update? Ich weiß es nicht mehr.
<FightOppression> Auf jeden Fall ist der Adapter in der /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf eingetragen und hat immer wunderbar gefunzt.
<k1l> zeig mal die zeile von lsusb, wo der drin steht. und packe "dmesg" mal in einen nopaste
<pog> kann man bei apt-get install ein log einschalten, was da genau bei der Installation gemacht wurde? wird das irgendwo geloggt? Das waere manchmal sehr hilfreich, wenn ein Paket nicht auf anhieb funktioniert.
<k1l> pog: schau mal unter /var/log/
<pog> ja, ich sehe grad dpkg.logs mal genauer anschauen.
<k1l> pog: dann mach mal die augen auf und dann siehst du den ordner apt auch noch
<pog> ja, bin grad am das untersuchen, danke fuer die Hints.
<pog> ich frage mich, ob ich das Script nxinstall doch runterladen und laufen lassen soll, obwohl (auf dem deutschen Wiki) gesagt wird dpkg-reconfigure freenx-server reicht. Bei mir stimmt was mit den Schluessln nicht.
<FightOppresison> k11: test
<FightOppresison> k11: http://pastebin.com/VsZF7L59
<FightOppresison> k11: http://pastebin.com/6zxkd4Vu
<FightOppresison> @ k1|
<k1l> ,completion? FightOppresison 
<shetlandpony> FightOppresison: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<FightOppresison> shetlandpony: ja ich weiss. Danke
<FightOppresison> hatte mich vertippt
<k1l> FightOppresison: shetlandpony ist immernoch der bot und wenn du es weisst, dann nutze es doch :)
<FightOppresison> ja, hatte mich verguckt/vertippt
<FightOppresison> :P
<FightOppression> So bin wieder da
<FightOppression> Habe ich eine Antwort verpasst?
<FightOppression> @ k1l : Sieht du etwas merkwürdiges in den Ausgaben?
<guntbert> FightOppression: verzichte auf das @ am Anfang ...
<FightOppression> guntbert: ok
<matthias_94> Hab ein Problem mit shockwave player 11. plugin wird als aktiv angezeigt, allerdings scheint bei der seite für die ich das plugin bräuchte, bloß die meldung auf, das mir das nötige plugin fehlt. ubuntu 11.10 64-bit, firefox 8
<pog> im .deb Packet sind alles DAteinen und Scripte ausgelistet, und man kann sie auch anschauen (verstehen ist dann der naechste Schritt). Aber ein Trace, was bei der Installation tatsaechlich gemacht wird, ist in den Logs nicht so genau ausgelistet.
<k1l> FightOppression: probier einfach mal nur mit dem wlan stick zu booten und versuch mal einen anderen port aus.
<matthias_94> weiß vielleicht jemand eine lösung?
<guntbert> FightOppression: auf dein Problem hab ich leider keine Antwort - sorry
<FightOppression> k1l: es ist kein stick, sondern ein USB Adapter und andere USB POrts habe ich natürlich schon ausprobiert. Das ist ja das erst was man macht.
<FightOppression> k1l: Keine andere Idee?
<k1l> FightOppression: wie sieht denn deine /etc/network/interfaces aus?
<FightOppression> Könnte mit jemand nochmal bitte meine pastebin link posten? Ich möchte zusätzlich auch noch in #ubuntu nachfragen.
<k1l> http://pastebin.com/6zxkd4Vu http://pastebin.com/VsZF7L59
<FightOppression> auto lo
<FightOppression> also in der network interfaces steht:
<FightOppression> und
<FightOppression> iface lo inet loopback
<FightOppression> nur zwei Zeilen 
<FightOppression> Danke für die Links.
<balancer> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein git saugen soll, wenn die default.xml fehlt?
<Longbottom> balancer: Was meinst du mit "ein git saugen" und wozu brauchst du die default.xml?
<olli23> Hallo, ich versuche grade den home-Ordner mittels scp von pc 1 zu pc 2 zu kopieren, allerdings werden die Dateizugehörigkeiten der Ordner nicht gespeichert, alles neu kopierte gehört root. Wie kann ich das verhindern?
<olli23> -p als Parameter habe ich bereits verwendet, bringt nichts, und auf dem neuen PC sind exakt dieselben User auch vorhanden
<LetoThe2nd> olli23: das behauptet auch niemand, bei -p gehts nur um die zeitstempel und so. einfachste lösungen die ich gerade sehe sind sshfs+cp/rsync
<olli23> LetoThe2nd: gut dann mach ich das über rsync, danke
<bekks> rsync -e ssh
<bekks> Wenn du das tust, solltest du aber darauf achten, dass die selben UID/GID existieren UND auch identisch alphanumerisch zugeordnet sind.
<olli23> bekks: hab ich damit gemacht, klappt einwandfrei
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-01
<Nfisher> Hi all! ich wollte eben ein YT-Video mittels Totem angucken.... Totem gibt mir aber den Error: "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.".. jemand ne Ahnung was da geht?
<Nalkem> moin
<sakhr> Guten Morgen, ich bin neu in der Ubuntu-Welt und brauche Hilfe beim Einrichten einer Wlan-Verbindung.
<Frickelpit> ,frag? sakhr 
<shetlandpony> sakhr: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sakhr> ich habe die letzte Distribution von Lubuntu auf einem alten Notebook installiert. Der Networkmanager kann keine Verbindung zu meinem WPA-Netzwerk herstellen. Ich habe Wicd installiert und es klappt ebenfalls nicht, der sagt mir immer dass das Passwort falsch wäre, obwohl es nicht der Fall ist
<sakhr> ich habe auch wpa-gui ausprobiert, aber dort wird mein adapter gar nicht erkannt
<sakhr> ich habe vor einiger Zeit puppy auf dem Notebook ausprobiert und hatte keine Probleme mit dem Netzwerk
<sakhr> muss ich noch mehr Details zu der Hardware schreiben?
<sakhr> soll ich später wieder kommen oder einfach warten?
<LetoThe2nd> sakhr: wie du magst. ich persönlich würde vorschlagen, dass du einfach mal noch alle relevanten hardwaredaten reniklopfst, und dann wartest.
<LetoThe2nd> falls möglich, auch dmesg und lspci/lsusb (je nachdem wie das ding angebunden ist) in ein pastebin legen und hier verlinken. wenns wer weiss, wird er antworten, ansonsten vielleicht so um mittag rum nochmal fragen oder auch ins forum stellen.
<koegs> + /var/log/syslog(.1) mal durchgehen ob da hilfreiche fehlermeldungen drin sind
<bullgard6> In Ubuntu  10.04.3 ist mir der X-Server abgestürzt. Vielleicht ist auch noch mehr abgestürzt. Ich habe die Fehlermeldung erhalten: "nit: plymouth-stop prestart process (1362) terminated with status 1". Wie sollte ich vorgehen, um noch möglichst viel von den Daten der davor geöffneten Programme zu retten?
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<MonsieurBon> Im Installationsfenster von Synaptic krieg ich immer folgende Warnung: Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »pixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden, at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 97. Ausser in Synaptic hab ich die noch nie gesehen. Weiss jemand, wie ich diese Meldung los werde?
<geser> hast du das Paket "gtk2-engines-pixbuf" installiert?
<MonsieurBon> geser, nope
<MonsieurBon> installieren?
<geser> ja, teste mal, ob damit die Warnung verschwindet
<MonsieurBon> geser, super, das hat geholfen. Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> geser: könnte es sinn machen, dass unter "tips" oder "troubleshooting" auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK_Engines oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK zu vermerken?
<geser> Ich denke ja.
<Saalko> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und komme mit dem Videobearbeitungsprogramm PiTiVi nicht zurecht. Ich habe mir ein Video aus dem Internet gezogen und muss etwas "wegschneiden". Wie kann ich das machen? sry sicher eine ganz doofe Frage.
<Saalko> Ach ja Videoformat ist MP4, ich möchte das Video in eine Präsentation einfügen, die ich per Libre Office erstellt habe (klappt super) nur möchte ich nicht die ganzen 6 min abspielen, sondern "nur" 40 sekunden aus dem Video.
<apollo13> die anleitung unter http://www.pitivi.org/manual/ hast du sicher schon gelesen?
<Saalko> Nein, das Programm ist vorinstalliert, eine Anleitung ist leider nicht dabei. Aber danke, dann schau ich da.
<Saalko> Sry, ich bekomm das nicht hin. Ich setze den Zeitpunkt auf 0:00:40.000 und Drücke auf das Schneiden, aber es tut sich nichts.
<Saalko> Hm okay jetzt macht er etwas, ich glaube mein Rechner ist einfach zu schwach, danke für die Hilfe.
<pog> ich suche fuer einen Endbenutzer ein Zeichungsprogramm, das einfacher in der Handhabung ist als GIMP, was empfiehlt sich da?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: pinta.
<pog> danke, werde das mal ausprobieren.
<bauruine> hallo, ich benutze einen ubuntu rechner als router. Einige seiten z.B. pidgin.im lassen sich dahinter aber nicht anzeigen wget hängt bei "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..." auf dem router selbst funktioniert das aber tadellos. hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<deem> bauruine: hast du ip_forward aktiviert?
<bauruine> deem, geschätze 99% der seiten funktionieren nur wenige ausnahmen gehen nicht / nur teilweise. 
<deem> bauruine: hast du oder hast du nicht? und was ist auf dem rechner hinter dem router als gateway eingetragen?
<bazZzti> moin, wie bekomme ich in der leiste am oberen rand den soundregler und empathy button wieder hin?
<deem> bazZzti: in unity?
<bauruine> deem,  ja ist aktiviert als default route ist 192.168.110.1 (ip des ubuntu routers)
<bazZzti> deem: jo
<deem> bauruine: wo hast du denn das ip_forward aktiviert? kannst du die seiten die nicht bzw nur teilweise funktionieren anpingen?
<bauruine> deem, über net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in der /etc/sysctl.conf und über /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward überprüft. ping auf die domains funktioniert.
<bazZzti> deem: und zwar hab ich eigentlich nur den lautstärke regler ausblenden wollen. oh und ich merke gerade das ich 10.04 habe
<deem> bazZzti: dann hast du kein unity. rechtsklick auf das panel. applet hinzufügen oder wie das heißt und da die benachrichtigungsanzeige wieder aktivieren
<deem> bauruine: was genau funktioniert denn an den seiten nicht? kannst du da mal einen screenshot davon machen?
<bauruine> deem, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8255672/inet_fail_imgur.png http://pidgin.im wird gar nicht geladen. 
<pog> ich versuchte den pinta ppa unter 10.04 zu installieren, alles scheint o.k. , aber bei apt-get update kommt: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-de
<pog> (mal nochmals kontrollieren ob das Paket ueberhaupt pinta heisst.
<pog> eim apt-cache search findet kein pinta oder aehnliches... sehr komisch.
<pog> ich hab das freenx packet auch ueber den ppa installiert, ohne probleme, man kann eigentlich nicht allzuviel falsch machen.
<pog> ich werde mal das angeben, was im ppa als quellen explizit drinnen ist.
<geser> pog: laut Launchpad ist in dem PPA nur Pinta für Maverick bis Oneiric vorhanden
<bazZzti> deem: irgendwie find ich einen solchen punkt nicht 
<bazZzti> kann ich auch das panel zurück setzen?
<k1l_> bazZzti: was findest du nicht?
<pog> komisch, geser
<bazZzti> ich hab etwas aus dem panel geworfen was mir so empathy benachrichtigungen anzeigt
<bazZzti> zum beispiel
<pog> ich konnte lucid jedenfalls anklicken, und er genieriert das halt :-) aber o.k.
<k1l_> bazZzti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_panel
<k1l_> rechte maus auf das panel (auf eine freie stelle natürlich) und dann hinzufügen und das entspr. auswählen siehe bild
<pog> hier: https://launchpad.net/~pinta-maintainers/+archive/pinta-stable
<geser> pog: das PPA hätte ein Paket für lucid, wenn es denn bauen würde, aber nicht pinta, sondern mono-addins (siehe https://launchpad.net/~pinta-maintainers/+archive/pinta-stable/+packages)
<pog> diese mono-addins sieht man untern, o.k., hat mich jetzt etwas irritiert, danke geser
<k1l_> pog: das ign kommt wenn es keine passenden oder keine neuen infos gibt, die er runterladen könnte
<pog> danke
<pog> das ign kann also voellig normal sein, nicht? bis anhin haben die ign nie gestoert.
<geser> in diesem Fall ja, apt ignoriert die fehlende Datei mit Übersetzung der Paketbeschreibungen
<JoshuaStone> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit html/perl aus? hab ein kleines problem mit einem perl-script. dort steht zwar ein <br> für den zeilenumbruch aber im browser bekomme ich stattdessen immer nur &lt;br&gt;
<JoshuaStone> woran könnte das liegen?
<geser> da scheint irgendwas das <br> nochmals zu escapen
<apollo13> und du scheinst im falschen channel zu sein ;)
<apollo13> versuchs mal mit #perl oder so
<apollo13> die wissen besser wie das cgi zeugs funktioniert als wir
<pog> ich wuerde das halt mal quoten. Perl frisst halt scheinbar  die <> weg.
<pog> sorry, &lt ist ja an fuer sich <
<apollo13> nö &lt; ist für <
<pog> ich wuerde das konkatinieren, irgend "<" br ">"
<pog> keinesnfalls darf Perl < das als "Zeichen" im inhalt generieren.
<sdx23> Nein, das wird nicht automatisch geparst. Da ist nochwas weiteres, was das bewirkt. Aber ohne das Skript zu sehen, kann man nur raten.
<JoshuaStone> ich hab keien ahnung warum, aber mit '\n' geht es
<pog> apollo13: die Zeichen verwendet man allgemein, weil diese Sonderzeichen im Inhalt sonst falsch oder auch Sprachabhaengig anders waeren.
<JoshuaStone> dabei dachte ich, wenn ich etwas im browser ausspucken will muss ich html-tags verwenden und nicht perlcode o.O
<apollo13> pog: häää?
<pog> \n verwirkt aber einen Zeilenumbruch des perl-outputes, nicht ein <br> wenn es angezeigt wird.
<sdx23> JoshuaStone: musst du auch. Lies was ich schrieb: Da ist zusätzliche Funktionalität, die das bewirkt. 
<apollo13> pog: das ist mir klar, irgendwie mussten wir ubuntuusers auch schreiben^^
<JoshuaStone> sdx23: sowas stand in der betreffenden zeile
<JoshuaStone> print $hwname," nicht in der Baseline!\t\n";
<pog> apollo13: ist ja eigentlich klar, dass < das html auch durcheinander bringen koennte.
<geser> JoshuaStone: irgendwas in deinem Skript, escapt das <br> nochmals. Das wird in der Regel gemacht um JS-Code-Injection in Benutzereingaben zu vermeiden.
<apollo13> pog: lassen wir das, ich hab keine ahnung was du versuchst mir zu sagen :) (und ich fürchte dass wird eh offtopic ;))
<pog> also print '<br>' wird im perl als Tag geschrieben. 
<pog> muesstest wirklich das Script nopasten
<k1l> man könnte auch einfach mal im #perl channel die profis fragen :)
<pog> auch, aber ohne Script..
<AndyAndyAndy> Hat Ubuntu 10.04 LTS noch gnome2 oder schon gnome-shell/gnome3 ?
<k1l> AndyAndyAndy: gnome2
<AndyAndyAndy> k1l: Danke
<k1l> damals gab es noch kein gnome3 
<AndyAndyAndy> Würdest du einem neuen total unbeflecktem User 10.04 oder 11.10 empfehlen?
<apollo13> 10.04
<k1l> AndyAndyAndy: gnome ist ein auslaufmodell
<AndyAndyAndy> apollo13: Auch danke ;-)
<k1l> gnome2
<AndyAndyAndy> k1l: das lebt dann in MATE weiter
<k1l> ich würde direkt zu untiy/gnome3 schicken. so kommt keine umstellung demnächst auf ihn zu
<k1l> AndyAndyAndy: mate ist ein ein mann projekt, dass bisher noch nichts geleistet hat. schau dir das mal genau an, und welche aussagen das projekt selbst trifft
<k1l> gnome2 wird eingemottet. dann nutzt lieber xfce
 * apollo13 hat auf der uni zu viele anfänger die mit 11.10 anfangen und dort geht so gut wie gar nix :(
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 und habe eine amerikanische Tastatur in meinem Thinkpad verbaut
<watschu> nun möchte ich dort per tastenkombination umlaute verfügar machen, was mir auch temporär gelungen ist, nach erstellung einer eigenen keyboardmap
<watschu> (ich muss nun nach jedem systemstart in der konsole per setxkbmap-befehl meine keyboardmap auswählen)
<watschu> wie kann ich dieses Layout dauerhaft einstellen?
<watschu> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 und habe eine amerikanische Tastatur in meinem Thinkpad verbaut ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 und habe eine amerikanische Tastatur in meinem Thinkpad verbaut (ich muss nun nach jedem systemstart in der konsole per setxkbmap-befehl meine keyboardmap auswählen) wie kann ich dieses Layout dauerhaft einstellen?
<dAnjou> watschu: in den entsprechenden tastatureinstellungen mal geguckt?
<watschu> ja, das klappt nicht
<watschu> ich habe konkret die xmodmap so verändert, dass ich mit der kombination altgr+a z.B. ein ä schreiben kann
<watschu> und per setxkbmap kann ich diese ja auch temporär benutzen
<watschu> nur nach jedem neustart muss ich das erneut eingeben
<watschu> bzw wenn das system in standby geht
<watschu> niemand ne idee?
<Amm0n> gibt es eine datei /etc/default/keyboard?
<Amm0n> wenn ja editiere die
<Orcor> kp
<watschu> perfekt, danke
<watschu> Amm0n
<Amm0n> yw
<sakhr> beim herstellen einer wpa-verbindung, kriege ich immer die fehlermeldung: falsches passwort obwohl es nicht der fall ist. habe bisher wicd und den network-manager ausprobiert ohne erfolg, jemand eine idee?
<sdx23> sakhr: du hast das falsche Passwort eingegeben.
<sakhr> ganz sicher nicht
<Amm0n> könnte auch ein treiberproblem sein, habe ähnliche erfahrungen mit nem wlan-stick
<Amm0n> funktioniert bei mir nur mit wpa-psk
<sakhr> wie kann ich überprüfen ob es am treiber liegt?
<sakhr> nutze übrigens ndiswrapper
<Amm0n> es gibt kompabilitäts-listen, da kannst du nachschauen ob deine hardware passt.. ist glaube ich auch im wiki verlinkt
<sakhr> meine karte ist aufgelistet und soll auch laufen können. mit der live-puppy hat es auch geklappt
<S0NiC> hi
<k1l> sakhr: welches ubuntu? welche karte? welcher treiber? welche sicherheits methode?
<sakhr> ubuntu hat leider nach der installation den tool "windows treiber" entfernt
<sakhr> ubuntu 11.10, pcmcia-karte (trendnet 421), die fritzbox sendet sowohl wpa als auch wpa2
<sakhr> ich kann mich nur mit dem ungesicherten gastzugang verbinden
<k1l> dieser mixed modus macht einigen karten/treibern probleme
<sakhr> ich kann es in der fritzbox leider nicht ändern
<sakhr> ich sehe gerade das es doch geht.. ein versuch ist es wert
<sakhr> das hat geklappt kll
<sakhr> es war der mixed modus
<sakhr> jetzt nur noch eine kleinigkeit, beim herunterfahren bleibt der notebook an und es steht: system halted. wie kann ich es ändern?
<k1l> wie fährst du runter?
<MarkusH> sakhr: wie fährst du den pc runter?
<bauruine> hallo, ich benutze einen ubuntu rechner als router. Einige seiten z.B. http://pidgin.im lassen sich dahinter aber nicht anzeigen wget hängt bei "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..." auf dem router selbst funktioniert das aber tadellos. 99% der seiten funktionieren nur einige wenige halt nicht. ping / mtr funktioniert auch. hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<geser> bauruine: schaue mal, welche MTU der Router verwendet und welche dein Rechner, vielleicht liegt es daran
<apollo13> was sagt tcpdump?
<bauruine> MTU vom ppp0 interface ist 1492 der vom vlan100 1500. tcpdump schau ich gleich. 
<bauruine> danach geht es nicht mehr weiter (auch nach mehreren minuten) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/x0HaOPfGnPveTXtrEqu7/
<geser> versuche mal ob das runtersetzen der MTU am vlan100-Interface auf 1472 eine Besserung bringt
<bauruine> geser, das heruntersetzten auf dem client hilft. 
<bauruine> geser,  gibt es da keine server seitige Möglichkeit das zu beheben? 
<bauruine> geser, jedenfalls vielen dank für den Tipp!
<bauruine> ok problem solved ich habe wohl die iptables rule von pppd welche das mtu problem behandelt gelöscht. 
<pog> ich komme jetzt mit qtnx auf meinen freenx-server (alles auf der gleichen Maschine). Alldings sind der nx-sessions die altgr-Keys nicht aktiviert, ich kann keine \| u.s.w. eintippen.
<pog> ich frage mich, ob es ein Client oder Server-Problem ist. 
<BenLue> huhu liebe Ubuntu Gemeinde
<gandaro> hallo! seitdem mein rechner abgestürzt ist, kann ich mich – zumindest über lightdm – nicht unter meinem gewöhnlichen benutzernamen anmelden, sondern nur über das Gastkonto. Nun steht im Netz, dass man ~/.ICEauthority löschen soll, allerdings ist meine Home-Partition verschlüsselt
<hdp> Dann melde dich über ein virtuelles Terminal an.
<gandaro> hm stimmt, hab daran gar nicht gedacht
<gandaro> war nur irritiert, dass man als „Gast“ kein su benutzen darf
<gandaro> dann versuch ichs nochmal
<gandaro> tschüss
<gandaro> und danke ):
<gandaro> * :)
<k4v> hm, in d7, template.php verwende ich  render(node_view($aProduct['node'], 'display_small1')); um ein produkt mit dem display 'display_small1' zu renden und das Ergebnis in eine Template-Variable zu schreiben. Jetzt will ich für das Display aber selbst Variablen ändern...
<k4v> und das klappt irgendwie nicht
<k4v> falscher channel :/
<BenLue> hmmm
<Lisa_> Hi, ich habe ein Problem: Mein Laptop braucht total lange zum hochfahren, habe Ubuntu 11.10 drauf und er ist eigentlich ziemlich gut. Irgendwie hängt er nach dem Menü, wo ich zwischen Ubuntu und Windows auswähle
<dadrc> Lisa_, guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart an
<dadrc> Das analysiert das Booten und produziert eine Grafik, an der man sehen kann, was da so lange dauert
<dadrc> Installieren, booten, das Bild irgendwo hochladen und uns den Link geben, dann können wir das mal analysieren
<Lisa_> dadrc: OK ich klick einfach auf installieren auf der Seite? Dann probiere ich das mal!
<dadrc> Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, ja. Sonst einfach das Softwarecenter nehmen.
<Lisa_> dadrc: Hey, habs hochgeladen: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/646/bootchartfo.png
<jokrebel> hi
<k1l> sieht das so aus, als wenn er erstmal alles fsck't? 
<LetoThe2nd> Lisa_: schaut nach ca. 35sekunden blokade durch ntfs aus. und das wiederum schaut nach nicht sauber runtergefahren aus.
<k1l> Lisa_: welches ubuntu ist das? ist das ne wubi installation?
<Lisa_> k1l: Ubuntu 11.10, wollte das neueste. was ist wubi?
<k1l> Lisa_: ist das über windows installiert? oder hat das eigene partitionen bekommen?
<deem> Lisa_: der installer um ubuntu direkt unter windows zu installieren
<Lisa_> k1l: habs über die DVD installiert, neben windows halt.
<Lisa_> deem: nee von der dvd gestartet
<k1l> Lisa_: boote mal windows und schau, dass das normal runterfährt. dann nochmal ubuntu starten und gucken, ob s noch so lange dauert
<Lisa_> k1l: ok... mach ich, aber was hat windows damit zu tun?
<k1l> Lisa_: in dem log testet er die ntfs platte auf fehler. kann sein, dass da windows beim runterfahren was zerbröselt hat. das würde win aber wieder grade biegen
<Lisa_> dadrc: Habe 2 mal neugestartet, aber es war wie davor
<dadrc> Lisa_, sieht das Bild exakt gleich aus?
<Lisa_> dadrc: Es ist riesig, ich habe mal reingeschaut und was von fsck vfat gelesen was ja vielleicht das ist, was du meinst
<k1l> mal "dmesg" nopasten. vlt steht da was drin
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Kann es sein, dass sich die eingestellte Lautstärke nach jedem Neustart wieder auf 50% resettet?
<Lisa_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404412/
<RedNifre> bzw kann ich irgendwie einstellen, dass die Lautstärke nach dem Hochfahren auf 0% liegt? 
<RedNifre> (Geht darum, den Laptop bibliothekstauglich einzurichten)
<LetoThe2nd> RedNifre: ganz einfacher amateurtrick: bei nem kaputten kopfhörer den stecker ganz kurz abzwicken und in den ausgang des laptop stecken. dann wird man eventuelle bios-beeps oder so im allgemeinen auch gleich mit los :)
<RedNifre> Hm, naja. Vielleicht als letzte Lösung.
<beaver74> RedNifre, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio , Abschnitt: pavucontrol - "PulseAudio speichert alle Einstellungen (auch die Lautstärke-Einstellungen für jede verwendete Soundquelle) in der Datei ~/.pulse/volume-restore.table, sodass sie nur einmal vorgenommen werden müssen."
<RedNifre> danke, ich schau's mir mal an.
<Sven-23> Hallo
<Sven-23> Wat
<Lisa_> dadrc: Ich hatte es gerade mal gepostet: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404412/ Hattest du das gesehen?
<dadrc> Lisa_, joa, da sieht man, dass zwischendrin 20 Sekunden nichts passiert
<dadrc> Aber leider nicht genau, wieso
<Lisa_> dadrc: So kam es mir irgendwie auch immer vor :(
<dadrc> Hast du irgendwelche USB-Sachen dran?
<Lisa_> dadrc: Ich hab eine Dockingstation für mein Laptop dran, dadran hängt Maus und Tastatur und das Internetkabel
<dadrc> Lisa_, kannst du die versuchsweise mal weglassen? Direkt nach/beim Erkennen der USB-Geräte tritt diese Pause auf
<Lisa_> dadrc: OK, d.h. abstöpseln und so starten?
<grmls> hi, habe mal ne frage zu bash. warum zeigt mir folgender befehl keine Zeilennummern an? export PS4='[--- Zeile: $LINENO ---]'
<dadrc> Lisa_, ja, wär so meine letzte Idee.
<ppq> grmls: nutze " statt '
<dadrc> Sonst findet vielleich k1l noch was im dmesg-log, ich seh da leider nichts weiter
<k1l> ,bash guide? grmls 
<shetlandpony> grmls: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de
<ppq> grmls: innerhalb von " werden variablen von bash ausgewertet, in ' nicht
<dadrc> Muss mal eben afk.
<grmls> thx ppq gleich mal testen
<k1l> dadrc: lisa  nee hab da auch nichts gefunden.  die komischen io errors da machen zwar was stuzig kommen aber wohl vom usb kram
<grmls> ppq: nun gibt er immer die gleiche zeilennummer an
<ppq> grmls: bei mir geht's. http://paste.ubuntu.com/756171/
<grmls> hmm
<ppq> grmls: für weiteres bitte im ##bash-de channel fragen
<grmls> mach ich. thx
<Lisa_> dadrc: Habe alles abgemacht, hat auch wieder solange gebraucht. Kann die Meldungen nochmal reinkopieren, vielleicht sieht man ja was
<Lisa_> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404417/
<jokrebel> An einem Oneiric-Rechner wurde gerade mehrere Updates angeboten, eines ist aber weiterhin nicht auswählbar. Versuche über apt-get ergeben "Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: language-pack-kde-en"
<k1l> jokrebel: es wird noch zurückgehalten
<k1l> warscheinlich sind die abhängigkeiten noch nciht erfült und kommen die tage
<jokrebel> k1l: Warum wird es dann überhaupt schon angeboten/-gezeigt? Das verwirrt doch nur.
<k1l> weil vlt welche, bei denen die abhängigkeit nicht da ist das schon installieren können
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: dist-upgrade mal probiert?
<jokrebel> Ah ok - _das_ wäre einleuchtend.
<lepsis> nabend
<lepsis> hat jemand eine Idee, weshalb die unter hosts.deny eingetragenen ip's zwar für ssh und ftp, aber nicht für http geblockt werden? :)
<lepsis> ich kann mir da keinen reim drauf machen...
<kill-15flash> Hallo, wie kann ich das Flash Plugin in Firefox komplett deaktivieren so, dass Firefox denkt, es sei gar nicht installiert?
<jokrebel> kill-15flash: Einfach das Paket tatsächlich deinstallieren?
<kill-15flash> jokrebel: ich möchte aber schon noch flash nutzen allerdings in chromium
<kill-15flash> nur in Chromium
<kill-15flash> oder in nur in Firefox deinstallieren?
<jokrebel> kill-15flash: Nur für Firefox deinstallieren wird IMHO nicht gehn. Wie wär es mit Flashblocker für Firefox?
<kill-15flash> jokrebel: Warum ist so etwas nicht möglich? Flashblocker ist keine Alternative
<kill-15flash> ich will Flash komplett aus Firefox verbannen
<CasW> sudo apt-get autoremove flash-plugin oder was
<CasW> (Ich weiß die exakte name von es nicht)
<jokrebel> kill-15flash: Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ist der Nonfree-Flashplayer was globales das Du nicht nur für _ein_ Programm löschen kannst. Wenn, dann müstst Du das schon dem Firefox selber beibringen.
<jokrebel> kill-15flash: Vielleicht mal in #firefox fragen?
<kill-15flash> CasW: es gibt kein Plugin mehr in der Paketverwaltung, aller geht über flashplugin-downloader
<kill-15flash> jokrebel: okay
<CasW> Ah, okay
<nucru> hallo da draussen, wollte meinen rechner per usb-wlan-stick ins netz schicken. gibt es welche, die out-of-the-box funktionieren ?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? nucru
<shetlandpony> nucru: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<kill-15flash> jokrebel: unter #firefox antwortet keiner... vielleicht reicht es etwas aus /home/ubuntu/.mozilla/firefox/q54cdn5y.default/extensions zu löschen ?
<jokrebel> kill-15flash: keine Ahnung - aber vielleicht? hmm … 
<nucru> danke, ich guck mal nach
<ntr0py> Wie kann ich die configure flags für dem installierten xserver-xorg-core herausfinden?
<kill-15flash> jokrebel: okay mir sagt einer aus #firefox, dass es keine extension ist, sondern plugin und mal abwarten...
<apollo13> about:config plugins.expose.full_path -> true
<apollo13> about:plugins rm libflashplugin.so
<apollo13> ah es ist plugins.expose_full_path
<kill-15flash> apollo13: wie nun?
<apollo13> so wie ich sagte :þ was ist denn unklar?
<kill-15flash> achso, muss ich den Eintrag anlegen apollo13 ?
<apollo13> nein der existiert ist aber auf false
<kill-15flash> apollo13: bei mir existiert er nicht :/
<kill-15flash> ich lege es an
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> es ist plugin.expost_full_path, wer lesen kann ist entschieden im vorteil *gg*
<kill-15flash> okay hab nach plugins gesucht 
<apollo13> hab ich ja auch zuerst geschrieben^^
<kill-15flash> okay muss ich ff neustarten danach?
<apollo13> nachm löschen vom plugin? kann sein, aber ansich sollte er merken dass es nimmer da ist
<kill-15flash> wie löschen? ich will es aber nicht in synaptic löschen
<apollo13> also entweder man will flash oder nicht, dazwischen gibts nix^^
<apollo13> vor allem wo chromium iirc mit seinem eigenen plugin kommt
<kill-15flash> echt chromium geht auch so ohne die installation von flash aus der Paketverwaltung?
<kill-15flash> was heißt expost eigentlich?
<apollo13> versuchs doch
<apollo13> im notfall kannst es ja wieder installieren
<jokrebel> Hab ich so auch nicht ganz kappiert. Ich bin _wegen_ Flash-legt-alles-lahm auch Chromium umgestiegen. Habe allerdings seit dem auch nicht mehr das bedürfnis gehabt Firefox zu starten.
<k1l> chromium linkt doch nur auf das plugin im firefox ordner oder?
<apollo13> kill-15flash: wieder nen type, expose so wie darüber^^
<apollo13> k1l: im firefox ordner ist im normalfall keins
<apollo13> eher     File: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<kill-15flash> also nach vollständiger deinstallation von flashplayer geht flash leider in chromium gar nicht
<kill-15flash> also ist es keine Lösung für mein Vorhaben
<vectory> kill-15flash: du kannst in firefox direkt das flash plugin deinstallieren, hast du das genau gemacht?
<bekks> Denk nochmal über den Satz nach.
<bekks> Nach der Deinstallation geht kein flash mehr - ein Wunder. :)
<vectory> s/deinstallieren/deaktivieren/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: kill-15flash: du kannst in firefox direkt das flash plugin deaktivieren, hast du das genau gemacht?
<vectory> kill-15flash: extras -> add-ons -> shockwave flash deaktivieren
<vectory> kannst es auch deaktifünfen ^^
<kill-15flash> vectory: das ist keine alternative für mich weil ff auf bestimmten seiten dennoch erkennt, dass flash drauf ist
<apollo13> vectory: interessant das hab ich noch nie gesehen^^
<apollo13> kill-15flash: dann ists aber nen bug im firefox -> bugreport aufmachen
<kill-15flash> apollo13: hmm, das Plugin selber ist schon deaktiviert aber z.B. auf youtube kommt die Meldung: Du musst deinen Adobe Flash Player aktualisieren, damit du dieses Video ansehen kannst. 
<apollo13> ja was willst denn mehr?
<k1l> das kommt doch immer, wenn man kein flas ha
<k1l> *flash hat
<kill-15flash> wenn ich aber flash aus der Paketverwaltung komplett deinstalliere dann kommt diese Meldung nimmer und er nutzt automatisch html5
<apollo13> na dann meld nen bugreport bei firefox…
<apollo13> oder aktiviert ipc und alle probleme mit flash sind weg im firefox
<bekks> Du kannst das auch einstellen auf der youtube seite, ob der auch bei installiertem und aktiviertem flash dennoch html5 nutzen soll.
<k1l> das wäre auch etwas einfacher, als das ganze da rumzufuschen
<apollo13> aber dann wäre der spaß weg
<k1l> apollo13: das leben ist hart :)
<kill-15flash> bekks: ich will einfach kein flash in ff, nur in chromium!
<kill-15flash> aus sicherheits- und datenschutzgründen.
<apollo13> loooooooooooool
<apollo13> wegrofl und was weiß ich noch
<bekks> ROFLMAOBITC
<bekks> YMMD :P
<apollo13> kill-15flash: und was zum teufel ist daran sicherer oder datenschutz"sauberer" wenn du das im chromium aktiv hast?
<kill-15flash> apollo13: kann ich dir sagen: Ich nutze dann flash gezielt in Chromium und ff bleibt sauber
<kill-15flash> apollo13: was ist ipc?
<apollo13> inter process communication
<kill-15flash> apollo13: und was muss ich dafür tun?
<apollo13> aber flash nur in chromium zu nützen machts weder sicher noch sonst irgendwas, das argument ist irgendwie komisch
<bekks> kill-15flash: Und warum müllst Du Chromium zu?
<kill-15flash> apollo13: das argument macht durchaus sinn wenn man bedenkt, dass flash oft versteckt auf seiten plaziert wird
<apollo13> jetzt musst mir noch erklären was daran so schlimm ist
<LetoThe2nd> ok, an dieser stelle brechen wir bitte ab.
<apollo13> (vor allem im vergleich zu den 100 anderen tracking möglichkewiten)
<apollo13> oh sry
<kill-15flash> okay gute nacht
<vectory> kill-15flash: du willst noscript oder flash block installieren
<vectory> wenn du schon dabei bist ad block
<vectory> -_______________-
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: gilt auch für dich, bitte.
<vectory> xDxDxDxD
<vectory> okay
<bibear> hi ihr, sagtmal kann man unter oneiric einstellen, dass man mit alt+tab nur zwischen den programmen der aktuellen arbeitsfläche wechselt?
<koegs> kommt auf DE bzw. WM an
<bibear> Hab unity
<Fuchs> bibear: ccsm 
<bibear> Fuchs: danke :D wieso ist der eigetnöich nicht vorinstalliert?
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung
<Wolfsherz> hallo, wo kann ich in ubuntu 11.10 bitte die textgröße einstellen, und timeout für screen blank...? die settings sind ja ziemlich mager...?
<LetoThe2nd> Wolfsherz: im allgemeinen gnome-tweak-tool.
<Wolfsherz> LetoThe2nd: muss das zunächst installiert werden?
<LetoThe2nd> Wolfsherz: ja.
<Wolfsherz> LetoThe2nd: danke dir! schade, dass ubuntu solche elementaren einstellungsmöglichkeiten vor dem anwender versteckt...
<k1l> Wolfsherz: den screen timeout kann man einfach in den einstellungen einstellen
<LetoThe2nd> Wolfsherz: nur mal so am rande, das ding ist auch von gnome3 aus ein extra ding... also ist ausnahmsweise mal nicht ubuntu schuld :)
<Wolfsherz> k1l: aber, wo unterscheide ich zwischen netz- und akkubetrieb?
<Wolfsherz> LetoThe2nd: also ist es der simplifizierungs-wut von gnome geschuldet... =)
<k1l> Wolfsherz: gar nciht
<LetoThe2nd> Wolfsherz: exakt.
<Wolfsherz> k1l: und das finde ich ziemlich mager. das sind für mich elementare einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
<k1l> Wolfsherz: request schreiben. vlt kommts ja dann in die lts: launchpad.net
<KojiroAK> Gibt's für Ubuntu Lucid irgendwas mit GUI um ein beliebiges Video in WMV9 zu konvertieren?
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Für manche ist "weniger mehr". Wenn Du mehr anpassen willst wo ist das Problem das entsprechende Tool nachzuinstallieren?
<KojiroAK> Mit MPEG4 hatte ich schon Probleme.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/videobearbeitung  KojiroAK . ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen wer davon genau deinen gewünschten codec kann oder nicht
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: da hat offenbar jeder einen anderen geschmack.
<Wolfsherz> für das gnome-tweak-tool muss ja das halbe gnome mit installiert werden... :/
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Für "Geschmacksfragen" ist das hier aber der falsche Kanal. Kontaktiere die Entwickler hierfür.
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: "keep it simple" oder " ich will alles selber einstellen konnen" - Du wirst Dich entscheiden müssen.
<LetoThe2nd> is ja wieder gut. wir alle haben uns lieb und einigen uns drauf, dass mans nie allen recht machen kann. peace, happiness, pancake und skøl
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: wir beide werden wohl nicht grün miteinander. die frage wie ich textgröße und -art einstellen kann, gehört also nicht in einen support-kanal?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel / Wolfsherz ist ja wieder gut. bitte.
<k1l> Wolfsherz: das hat er nicht gesagt. die fragen wurden ja auch beantwortet.
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: _Das_ schon. Aber nicht die Diskussion warum das jetzt so gelöst ist. Dir wurde das Work-Around genannt - Dir zieht das Tweak-Tool zuviel mit - was soll man da noch sagen. <EOD>
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: einverstanden
<KojiroAK> k1l, winff scheint zu sein, wonach ich suche. Danke.
<jokrebel> gn8
<ntr0py> Wie kann ich chromium in synaptic installieren?
<k1l> ,chromium? ntr0py 
<shetlandpony> ntr0py: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<ntr0py> Habe "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/beta"  ausgeführt, wird aber nicht von synaptic gelistet (nur die systemversion)
<ntr0py> Kann ich irgendwie die datenstrukturen von apt zurücksetzen?
<k1l> sicher, dass du die betas willst?
<ntr0py> ja
<k1l> dann lies mal die quellen neu ein
<ntr0py> ich sehe auf natty aber nur version 14 mit synaptic möchte aber gerne die v16 vom ppa installieren
<ntr0py> habe ich alles schon probiert, wird einfach nicht gelistet (auch nicht im tab ursprung)
<ntr0py> kann ich irgendwie alle statusdaten von apt löschen  so dass er die indizes neu builden muss?
<mwinter> Hallo, folgendes Problem: Seit heute verbindet sich wlan, internet geht aber nicht. Tethering wlan über Android geht aber und andere PCs können sich zum wlan router verbinden und haben internetzugang. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<k1l> ntr0py: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<mwinter> kaputtes packet?
<ntr0py> k1l: wird apt-get upgrade mein system von 11.04 auf 11.10 upgraden?
<k1l> ntr0py: nein
<ntr0py> k1l: ok bringt aber leider nichts
<k1l> ntr0py: was liefert ein apt-cache show chromium ?
<sysdef> k1l: er will kein chromium(das game), er will chromium-browser
<k1l> chromium-browser
<Tjong> n'Abend zusammen ;) hab da ein Problem: Ich hab mein Home Verzeichnis vom Desktop auf den Laptop kopiert (Benutzername ist derselbe), und es funktioniert auch fast alles, aber das Problem ist, dass irgendwas mit sudo bzw. der sudoers Umgebung nicht stimmt, ich kann zwar noch mit sudo zum root werden, aber Sachen wie herunterfahren oder nm-applet lassen sich nicht mehr normal ausführen, sondern brauchen jetzt auch immer eine Ausführung vi
<k1l> ,512? Tjong 
<shetlandpony> Tjong: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ntr0py> k1l: Version: 14.0.835.126~r99097-0ubuntu1~ucd~beta1~natty ich raff das nicht, im ppa ist doch 16.0.912.41~r110024-0ubuntu1~ucd~beta1~natty 
<ntr0py> k1l: ausserdem will synaptic dieses ppa einfach nicht im "ursprung" tab zeigen (andere aber schon)...
<k1l> ntr0py: mach synpatic nochmal zu
<Tjong> n'Abend zusammen ;) hab da ein Problem: Ich hab mein Home Verzeichnis vom Desktop auf den Laptop kopiert (Benutzername ist derselbe), und es funktioniert auch fast alles, aber das Problem ist, dass irgendwas mit sudo bzw. der sudoers Umgebung nicht stimmt
<Tjong> ich kann zwar noch mit sudo zum root werden, aber Sachen wie herunterfahren oder nm-applet lassen sich nicht mehr normal ausführen, sondern brauchen jetzt auch immer eine Ausführung via sudo, weiß da jemand Rat?
<k1l> ntr0py:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/beta  , dann nochmal update und upgrade und dann sollte der das upgraden auf die 16er . mache alle synaptics und softwarecenter zu vorher
<ntr0py> k1l: habe ich schon in allen varianten probiert...
<k1l> Tjong: vlt ist da was vermurkst guck dir das mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/homeverzeichnis#Rechte
<mwinter> Jetzt gehts plötzlich wieder. Danke falls sich jemand schon gedanken gemacht hat!
<ntr0py> k1l: ppa-purge ppa:chromium-daily/beta ; apt-get update && apt-get upgrade; add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/beta ; apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ; synaptic &    reload : VERSION 14 grmbl
<Tjong> k1l: Also mit dem Homeverzeichnis selber hab ich ja keine Probleme, meinem User scheinen nur irgendwelche Rechte auf einmal zu fehlen oO
<ntr0py> ich glaube der rafft irgendwie nicht dass 16 > 14
<ntr0py> und anzeigen mag er die auch nicht...
<k1l> Tjong: dann guck mal welche gruppen du hast. vlt fehlt da eine
<Tjong> also wenn ich "id" eingebe dann schreibt er mir das ich in der Gruppe admn, dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin, admin und sambashare bin
<Tjong> *adm
<k1l> jo das sllte passen
<k1l> aber schau nochmal nach den rechten von home
<Tjong> deswegen war ich auch verwirrt, weil eigentlich alles richtig scheint, aber es geht halt einfach nicht
<ntr0py> k1l: oh sehe gerade die builds haben gefailt... aber wieso taucht das ppa nicht im Ursprung Tab auf?
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-02
<k1l> ntr0py: ich weiss ja nicht, was du da machst oder nicht amchst. schau mal ob sie in den sources stehen
<ntr0py> k1l: ja sind angehackt
<k1l> ntr0py:  ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ntr0py> da stehen sie auch drinnen ohne #
<k1l> dann k.a. an die typen vom ppa wenden
<Tjong> woah bitte hat keiner ne Idee ich dreh hier langsam echt durch, ich muss morgen früher aufstehen und muss das am laufen haben -.-
<c17> hallo, ich werde jedes mal wenn ich mich anmelde nach dem schlüsselbund gefragt damit die wlan verbindung hergestellt werden kann. wie kann ich es so einstellen das es automatisch läuft. ich benutze ubuntu 11.04 mit lxde
<k1l> c17: öffne den networkmanager, dann zum wlan, unten sollte sowas stehen wie: "für alle benutzer einrichten" dann brauchst du kein pw mehr
<deem> k1l: ausser man nutzt automatische benutzer anmeldung? war da nicht was?
<k1l> hmm, sollte trotzdem klappen
<c17> vielen Dank, hat geklappt. ist es ratsam auf die neue 11.10 zu aktualisieren?
<k1l> c17: schau in die releasenotes, ob dich große bugs betreffen. ansonsten backup machen und los gehts. bei lxde sollte sich nicht so viel getan haben
<c17> ok werde ich machen. ich würde gerne beim booten diesen "splash" ausschalten damit ich sehen kann warum es beim booten so lange dauert
<c17> geht das über die grub-datei?
<c17> ich habe mich nicht getraut dort zu experimentieren
<c17> ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass es ein gui gibt für den grub, weiss jemand wie es heisst?
<k1l> du kannst es probeweise auch einmalig manuell so rausnehmen. also quiet raus und nosplash rein anstatt splash. einfach den eintrag auswählen, e drücken, bearbeiten und dann steht da was man zum starten braucht
<k1l> oder du machst ne bootchart, die malt dir auf, was wann gemacht wird. so kann man einfacher den bootprzess analysieren
<Frickelpit> k1l: quiet kann ruhig drin bleiben
<c17> was ist ein bootchart?
<Frickelpit> c17: eine grafik über deinen bootprozeß und den einzelnen diensten, die gestartet werden
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bootchart
<k1l> ,grub2? c17 ansonsten findest du hier eine anleitung zum grub2
<shetlandpony> c17 ansonsten findest du hier eine anleitung zum grub2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<c17> die anleitung habe ich -teilweise- gelesen, traue mich aber nicht was zu verändern
<Frickelpit> c17: im grunde änderst du nur an der /etc/default grub etwas
<c17> die sache mit bootchart scheint aber genau das richtige für mich zu sein. werde es mal ausprobieren
<Frickelpit> meh …
<Frickelpit> /etc/default/grub <- so
<c17> ja genau, da habe ich schon rein geschaut
<tripled> tag zusammen 
<k1l> Frickelpit: für einmalig kann er es ja auch direkt im grub ein/austragen
<Frickelpit> k1l: zum testen wahrscheinlich die beste wahl
<tripled> hab da mal eine frage an euch: wenn man den bildschirm sperrt, kann man dann auch die ausschaltfunktion sperren? 
<Frickelpit> tripled: du meinst die stromsparfunktion, dass der bildschirm komplett abschaltet?
<tripled> Frickelpit: ja genau das meine ich. stellen wir uns folgendes vor. ich sitze irgendwo in einer bibliothek und sperre den bildschirm und verlasse meinen arbeitsplatz, dann könnte doch irgendwer fremdes kommen und einfach meinen rechner ausschalten. kann man das irgendwie verhindern?
<megon> morgen zusammen. Bereit fuer eine Frage? Nach einem Kernel-Update unter ubuntu 11.04 ist nun die Schrift beim booten auf 640x480 angestiegen - wo kann ich das wieder angleichen?
<dadrc> megon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<megon> dadrc - ja, hatte ich schon gesehen. Dort wird sogar die Möglichkeit beschrieben, grafisch zu booten.....
<Frickelpit> tripled: mh, mir wäre jetzt kein weg bekannt
<tripled> Frickelpit: okay. dank dir trotzdem 
<dadrc> megon, und hast du GRUB_GFXMODE und GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX entsprechend gesetzt?
<megon> dadrc - mir ist nur nicht genau die Option bekannt, welche den Text-Mode in die Ursprung abändert. Ich sitze hier an meinem Book und ein Fehler........
<megon> dadrc - so, da bin ich wieder..... gfxpayload auf keep und gfxmode 800x600 - könnte dies die originaleinstellung gewesen sein?
<dadrc> megon, klingt zumindest sinnvoll, sieht es wieder gut aus?
<megon> ach, dazu muss ich kompl. booten ich werde die Einstellungen übernehmen und - so glaube ich - den grub2 updaten - und neu boote
<dadrc> ja, die grub-config aktualisieren wär wichtig, sonst bringt das alles nichts
<bazZzti> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<c17> ich habe bootchart ausprobiert aber das hat nach dem start sehr lange gedauert bis mein rechner wieder ansprechbar war. ich habe jetzt auf "quiet nosplash" geändert aber der bildschirm bleibt schwarz und zum schluss kommen ein paar zeilen die ganz schnell wieder verschwinden. im forum steht was mit "quiet noplymouth" das hat aber auch nicht funktioniert.
<koegs> c17: probier mal nur "noplymouth"
<c17> ich konnte nur erkennen dass bei einigen sachen [fail] dahinter stand
<c17> was ist mit grub_terminal=console, auskommentieren?
<pog> ich wollte grad die Rechtschreibe-Pruefung in Open Office aktivieren, es kann kaum sein, dass alles Fehlerfrei ist... aber auch keine Meldung, dass er nicht pruefen koennte.
<koegs> c17: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"
<pog> was muss man denn fuer ein Paket installieren, damit das Dictionary sichtbar ist?
<c17> gerade ausprobiert, das gleiche ergebniss wie vorhin. zuerst schwarzer bildschirm und zum schluss ein paar zeilen
<c17> ich werde damit leben müssen
<MarkusH> c17: kannst du mal genau sagen was da fehlschägt?
<c17> mir bleibt nicht genug zeit um die zeile zu lesen
<MarkusH> c17: schau mal, ob du in /var/log/syslog.log o.ä. informationen findest
<pog> sind die dict-extentios von open-office in den Packet-Sourcen? 
<MarkusH> pog: glaube schon
<MarkusH> welche ubuntu-version nutzt du?
<pog> sudo apt-cache search openoffice | grep -i dict   bringt mir einen haufen myspell, vllt. ist das auch korrekt.
<pog> 10.04
<MarkusH> man mal ein grep auf "de"
<c17> syslog und syslog.1 sind voll mit informationen die ich nicht interpretieren kann
<pog> ich kann ja das mal installieren und schauen myspell-de-ch
<c17> eigentlich sollte ich froh sein dass dieser -dinosaurier- notebook überhaupt noch läuft, ich wollte es schon wegschmeissen
<c17> pentiumIII mit 128RAM und 20GB HDD :)
<MarkusH> c17: cool, so einen ähnlichen hab ich auch noch zu Hause liegen :)
<pog> ich hab mal ein PIII-Notebook mit puppy-Linux laufen gesehen, lief wie ein Super-Computer.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( und was für ein *buntu läuft auf dem ding? )
<c17> ich musste die festplatte ausbauen damit ich überhapt was installieren konnte
<c17> also bei mir ist lubuntu drauf
<pog> ich hatte seiner Zeit auf dem alten Dell PIII auch diverse Linuxe, lief eigentlich gut.
<c17> ich vermute dass die geänderte hardware meinem notebook zu schaffen macht
<LetoThe2nd> c17: anyways, beim interpretieren kann dir sicher wer helfen. leg die beiden datieen einfach mal auf ein pastebin.
<LetoThe2nd> ,pastebinit? c17 
<shetlandpony> c17, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MarkusH> pog: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechtschreibkorrektur
<pog> jetzt hab ich grad so ein Fall, wo ein an fuer sich schneller relativ  Rechner miserabel laeuft.
<pog> danke MarkusH
<c17> ..wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist
<c17> der networkmanager braucht immer mehrere versuche bis eine verbindung steht
<pog> dann ist ja myspell tiptop., thanks
<LetoThe2nd> c17: dann imm nen stick, ne diskette, whatever. be creative. you can do it!
<MarkusH> LetoThe2nd: bei mir läuft ein Gentoo auf dem Laptop ^^
<LetoThe2nd> MarkusH: vielen dank für diese information.
<c17> ich konnte gerade sehen dass etwas mit dem crash report [fail] steht..
<LetoThe2nd> zeig halt einfach die dateien her.
<c17> ja bin dabei
<koegs> crash report steht bei mir seit 11.10 immer auf Fail
<koegs> war mir nicht wichtig genug danach weiter zu recherchieren :D
<pog> MarkusH: myspell hat es gebracht.
<koegs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745793
<MarkusH> pog: gut
<dreamon> Habe gerade einen Router (altes Modell) per Lan angeschlossen. DHCP findet die Adresse nicht. Kann ich eine feste vergeben und dann mit nmap suchen lassen wo der ist? 
<wpl> Noob question: Wie installiere ich Patches für bestimmte Programmversionen? Auf meinem Server ist Postgres 8.3.16 installiert, es gibt einen Security-Patch für Debian (8.3.16-0lenny1). Wie kann ich den installieren?
<wpl> Bzw. überhaupt überprüfen, ob es für mein Ubuntu (10.04) ein Packet gibt?
<dadrc> wpl, hast du Postgres aus den Ubuntu-Repositories?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, kommt das Update demnächst von alleine.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was genau ist das denn für ein Router? (BTW: und was genau ist daran Ubuntu)
<dreamon> Hab hier gerade 3Stk rumliegen. Turbolink iad2000, dlink DSL-G684 und samsung 3210 keiner bringt eine DHCP verbindung hin.
<dreamon> Siemensrouter, oder Fritzbox geht sofort.. und ja ist Ubuntu (Habe Windows auch versucht.. findet auch nichts per DHCP)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du hast da schon immer _erst_ den Router gestartet und die LAN-Verbindung hergestellt und anschließend erst den Rechner gestartet?
<wpl> dadrc: Ja
<dreamon> Ich hab alles mehrmals gestartet usw. das alle defekt sind ist ehr unwahrscheinlich aber denkbar. Kann ich nicht einfach durchpingen lassen. 192.168.x.1 (da hängen ja die ganzen Router rum) 
<wpl> dadrc: Was meinst Du mit "es kommt von alleine"?
<dreamon> kann man x von 0 bis 255 mal durchlaufen lassen.. vielleicht in einer Schleife?
<dadrc> wpl, 10.04 wird noch unterstützt, also kriegst du Sicherheitsupdate für Pakete direkt über die Repositories.
<wpl> dadrc: Und welcher Prozess spielt die Pakete ein?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Die LAN-Verbindung steht? (LEDs an der Netzwerkkarte)
<dadrc> wpl, Updates kannst du mit apt-get upgrade installieren
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja genau(router LAN led leuchtet).. man sieht auch das er dhcp versucht.. die Adresse zu finden.. passiert aber nix.. 
<dadrc> Vorher vielleicht noch die neuste Liste holen mit apt-get update
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und das bei diesen Routern einfach nur DHCP ausgeschalten ist? Wo hast Du die denn her? Hast Du sie schon in den Werkszustand zurückversetzt?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Alles möglich. Kumpel hat mir 3Stk gebracht..ich solle einen davon zum laufen bringen.. alle 3 das selbe problem. Werkseinstellung hab ich versucht(reset 10Sek drücken usw)..
<wpl> dadrc: Also ich muss sie manuell installieren...
<dadrc> wpl, man kann das automatisieren, aber wenn du das nicht gemacht hast, ja.
<dadrc> Aber du musst nirgends suchen oder Fremdpakete nehmen, einfach die beiden Befehle da eingeben und dein System holt sich das
<wpl> dadrc: Thx. Und welche Pakete aktuell genau installiert sind erfahre ich mit dpkg -l, oder?
<k1l> wpl: sicherheits updates und schwere bugfixes werden als patches in die aktuellen versionen gepatcht. deswegen ist es auch ratsam die aus den offiziellen quellen zu nutzen. dann muss man nur noch regelmäßig updaten
<dadrc> wpl, ja
<jokrebel> dreamon: Die Werksreset-Prozedur ist _nicht_ immer 10 Sekunden Reset-Knopf drücken. Würde vorschlagen Du lädts Dir erst einmal die entsprechenden Handbücher und Datenblätter runter.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und ich würde $kumpel noch fragen, wo die denn her sind. Vielleicht stammen Sie ja alle aus nem Schrottkontainer.
<wpl> dadrc, k1l: Ok, super. Der Security-Patch ist nun mit dem Upgrade eingepflegt worden. Danke für die Hilfe!
<dreamon> Der hat keine Kohle.. Weiß nicht wo er sie dahergezogen hat. Beim D-Link steht 7Sekunden reset knopf drücken.. naja.
<jokrebel> bin weg - viel Erfolg
<vladi> :q
<vladi> quit
<vladi> exit
<k1l> vladi: nimm mal nen / vorne
<vladi> danke
<c17> wie kann ich dateien mit pastebinit uploaden?
<c17> ich finde das programm nirgendwo
<k1l> pastebinit installieren
<c17> ist erledigt
<k1l> ,pastebinit? c17 
<shetlandpony> c17, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<c17> ich werde nicht schlau daraus
<k1l> mach nen terminal auf
<c17> ja
<k1l> und dann: pastebinit /pfad/zur/datei.endung
<c17> achsoo
<c17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756956
<c17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756957
<c17> ich habe den startmanger für grub installiert und habe gesehen dasss meine platte bei jedem bootvorgang auf fehler überprüft wurde
<k1l> hast du ne bootchart angelegt? dann lade die mal auf nen pic paste service hoch
<k1l> ähm btrfs?
<c17> habs wieder entfernt weil das generieren der .png so ca 15min gedauert hat
<c17> was ist btrfs?
<c17> ist es essbar :)
<k1l> nopaste mal bitte nen "sudo fdisk -l"  hinten nen kleines L
<c17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756959
<c17> die installation von ubuntu lief auf einem anderen rechner, dann habe ich die platte im notebook eingesetzt. liegt es vielleicht daran?
<MarkusH> c17: ja, könnte sein
<c17> ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht ob ich überhaupt ein problem habe, alles scheint normal zu laufen und ich möchte niemandem zumuten sich durch die ganzen zeilen zu arbeiten
<c17> wie sagt man so schön: never touch a running system :)
<c17> ich geh jetzt was essen. danke für die hilfe, ich melde mich wieder wenn ich genug fragen gesammelt habe :)
<`-`> #ubuntu ops are nazi fags. please remember to use your brain not that other bit of the anatomy the #ubuntu team appears to think is best.
<_moep_> mit was erstell ich mit ne seite voll meines gpg hashes mit name etc was eben für ne keysigning party alles brauche
<_moep_> ich könnte copy&paste nehmen aber naja :D
<geser> _moep_: "gpg-key2ps" aus dem "signing-party" Paket
<_moep_> geser: danke aber cp war jetzt schneller :D
<_moep_> beim nächsten mal :)
<vectory> ich hab 2 gb ram, 1 gb ist bloß ausgelastet, aber 512mb sind im swap
<vectory> ist ja fast wie windows, kann man das abstellen, oder ist das weniger empfohlen?
<vectory> wird auch alles ziemlich langsam, vllt wegen firefox
<k1l> zeig mal nen "free -m"
<k1l> (im nopaste)
<vectory> k1l: http://paste.debian.net/147812/
<k1l> und welches ubuntu ist das?
<vectory> k1l: 10.04
<vectory> MIT FIREFOX 7/8
<vectory> -caps -_-
<k1l> tjo, da wird wohl der mem knapp gewesen sein und der hat geswapt und schaufelt das erstmal nicht zurück
<k1l> irgendwas mit swappiness konnte man einstellen wie schnell der swappen soll. 
<vectory> oh, ok danke
<Kernel-Error> Hallo zusammen... Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich an diese rotierende Sonne hier herankomme? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBb28EK6UUk
<shetlandpony> Kernel-Error's youtube link:  My opensolaris desktop - YouTube 
<uhdhadhdag> Hallo leute. Kann mir einer ein Tutorial schicken wie ich von Windows aus eine USB Install herstellen kann?
<uhdhadhdag> Von Linux aus geht das ja einfach mit dem Startmedium programm
<uhdhadhdag> Und von Windows?
<Frickelpit> ,unetbootin? uhdhadhdag 
<shetlandpony> uhdhadhdag, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<Frickelpit> afaik gibts das auch für win
<koegs> so ist es
<uhdhadhdag> Dann habe ich noch eine frage
<uhdhadhdag> Ich habe ein neues Board von asus. Und hatte auf einem USB stick Lubuntu boot drauf. zum install. Aber jedes mal, nachdem ich die Sprache ausgewählt habe, ist mein Bildschirm schwarz geworden
<uhdhadhdag> Passiert mir das auch mit ubuntu 11.10 ?
<uhdhadhdag> weiß das jemand?
<uhdhadhdag> Kennst jemand das problem?
<LetoThe2nd> uhdhadhdag: also bei den präzisen angaben wird keiner was anderes sagen ausser "probiers halt aus".
<uhdhadhdag> LetoThe2nd:  Ich habe das board ASUS F1A75
<uhdhadhdag> pro dahinter
<LetoThe2nd> uhdhadhdag: .... "probiers doch einfach aus" :P
<koegs> uhdhadhdag: ich wüsste erstmal keinen direkten zusammenhang zwischen "Sprachwahl" und einem schwarzen Bildschirm, deswegen würde auch ich empfehlen es mal mit ner Live-CD oder nem USB-Stick zu probieren
<uhdhadhdag> richtig
<uhdhadhdag> gute idee
<uhdhadhdag> Danke :D
<uhdhadhdag> Würde Ubuntu meine Externe HDD Samsung festplatte finden? ich weiß, ausprobieren würde ich es sowieso, nur sitze gerade im internetcafe :D
<LetoThe2nd> uhdhadhdag: vermutlich. mehr wirds nicht ;)
<uhdhadhdag> Dann bedanke ich mich soweit
<uhdhadhdag> Und wünsche euch einen schönen tag noch leute :)
<vectory> auf die hw comapatibility list hätte man ihn schon verweisen können
<Obscura> mal eine Frage
<Obscura> ich hab ein Programm, das ich über das Softwarecenter aufrufen kann, also sozusagen über die grafische Oberfläche
<Obscura> ich will das Programm jetzt jedoch über das Terminal bedienen, kenn jedoch den Befehl nicht
<Obscura> wie finde ich den heraus, sprich wo sehe ich nach, was die Programme im Softwarecenter für Aufrufroutinen haben?^^
<Obscura> also wie finde ich die dazugehörigen Kommandozeilen-Parameter heraus
<ring1> Obscura, vielleicht mit alacarte
<Frickelpit> tab-completion nutzen
<Obscura> also, habs mit alacarte herausgefunden, danke^^
<Jason> Hallo!
<Fuchs> Salü 
<Guest285> Ich habe ein Problem: wollte KDE unter Ubuntu 11.10 nachinstallieren und hatte KDM als Manager ausgewählt, wollte ihn nicht, deinstalliert und jetzt fährt das system nicht richtig hoch
<Fuchs> Guest285: kommst Du in eine Konsole? 
<Fuchs> Guest285: wenn ja:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm 
<Guest285> habe schon auf konsole 1 probiert gdm und light dm nochmal zu installieren
<Guest285> Fuchs: Ja, ich probiere...
<Guest285> Fuchs: ging, ich starte gerade mal neu - wow! ging, danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Guest285> Fuchs: ist das normal, das er jetzt deutlich länger beim einloggen braucht? wäre sonst jetzt schon fertig geladen, aber ich sehe nur das wallpaper... anscheinend läd er noch
<Fuchs> laedst Du immer noch KDE? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: kann bis zu einem gewissen Grad sein, kdm laedt da natuerlich schon ein paar Bibliotheken vor 
<Guest285> Fuchs: achso, nein, hatte KDE gestartet und wollte jetzt wieder in Unity - aber jetzt gings schon schneller - denke es ist alles ok, danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dr_gonzo>  
<JackBauer> Moin, hab ein Problem: Versuche auf dem Laptop meines Bruders (älterer Asus) Lubuntu zum laufen zu bringen, nur er startete nie "normal", musste immer acpi=off als parameter angeben und jetzt startet er garnicht, d.h. bleibt beim booten so hängen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/fulda2011120200149.jpg/
<Lubuntu-User> Moin, hab ein Problem: Versuche auf dem Laptop meines Bruders (älterer Asus) Lubuntu zum laufen zu bringen, nur er startete nie "normal", musste immer acpi=off als parameter angeben und jetzt startet er garnicht, d.h. bleibt beim booten so hängen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/fulda2011120200149.jpg/ (sry falls Doppelpost)
<FUZxxl> Lubuntu-User: Du wiederholst dich
<Lubuntu-User> FUZxxl: deswegen auch das sry falls doppelpost - hatte gerade eine meldung von wegen nickname reserved und so, wusste nicht ob ich da posten kann (deswegen auch anderer nick)
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, was heißt denn "und jetzt"? Außerdem, wieso hast du sowohl gdm als auch lightdm aktiviert?
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Problem ist, dass nach jeder aktualisierung das acpi=off aus der grub.cfg wieder entfernt wurde und ichs daher neu einfügen muss. jetzt wieder probiert und es geht nicht (beim booten). gute frage, glaube das kam durchs letzte Upgrade auf 11.10, habe auch an meinem laptop gesehen (und wurde gefragt) welches ich nutzen will, habe da nicht eingegriffen
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* mal die kommentare in der datei lesen ud /etc/default/grub finden *hust*
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, falls du Grub2 benutzt (sollte so sein, wenn du es nicht bewusst geändert hast), nimmt man Änderungen nicht mehr in der grub.cfg vor
<Lubuntu-User> LetoThe2nd: die habe ich schon gefunden und auch editiert, wo ich allerdings speziell acpi=off mit reinsetzen sollte, wusste ich leider nicht
<dadrc> Sondern was der Leto da sagt.
<dadrc> GRUB_DEFAULT_sonstwas
<LetoThe2nd> Lubuntu-User: siehe dadrc. ich bin AFK auf krach :)
<Lubuntu-User> LetoThe2nd: HF und danke
<dadrc> Aber gut, nutzt ja erstmal wenig, wenn das System nicht startet
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: OK dann probiere ich mit live-dvd zu booten, editiere da und dann? weil ich hab ja probiert die option acpi=off manuell beim grub mit "e" einzutippen und er startet trotzdem nicht. wo finde ich denn, wieso er gerade nicht startet?
<dadrc> Live-CD ist schon mal gut, ich würd dann mal die ganzen Logs in /var/log checken
<dadrc> dmesg, syslog, boot.log würden mir spontan einfallen
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, wenn du die Logs hast und nichts findest, kannst du die auch irgendwo hochladen und hier verlinken, dann können wir auch mal drüber gucken
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: das würde mir sehr helfen, denn da bin ich noch sehr planlos. versuche gerade mit live dvd zu starten!
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: So, ich habs geschafft: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404437/ , http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404447/ und http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404442/
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, und das sind die Dateien von der Festplatte, nicht aus dem Livesystem?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, geht nämlich gerade die Festplatte des Laptops kaputt.
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: dmesg habe ich unter live gemacht, die anderen beiden von der festplatte, habe versucht drauf zu achten
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, dmesg bräuchten wir auch von der Platte
<dadrc> liegt als Datei in /var/log
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: achso! kannte nur den befehl, sekunde...
<dadrc> Wie es deinem Livesystem geht, ist uns ja im Moment erstmal egal
<holgersson> Hallo allerseits :)
<dadrc> hu
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Klar ;) Hab die Datei gefunden: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404452/
<holgersson> Ich wollte mal - als Archlinuxuser - wissen, ob ubuntu seinen X auch über setuid 0 laufen lässt
<holgersson> kann mir da mal jemand nachschaun? :)
<dadrc> holgersson, root      1094  2.5  1.1 194240 71720 tty7     Ss+  09:00  15:30 /usr/bin/X
<dadrc> und nein, ich bin nicht als root eingeloggt :P
<holgersson> dadrc: Danke!
<holgersson> dadrc: ich hab jetzt angenommen, dass der Durschnitssubuntunutzer, der im IRC hängt, nicht als root arbeitet, sondern das per default genutze sude auch anwendet
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: habe gerade auch mal in DMESG reingeschaut, wieso werden LXDM und alles mit einem TERM-Signal beendet? Oder war das das letzte "richtig herunterfahren"?
<dadrc> holgersson, ich bin mir da zum Teil nicht so sicher ;)
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, das sollte schon das Log vom Fehler sein
<dadrc> Kann aber leider keine Ursache finden
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, Livesystem noch an?
<srtu> hi, gibts ne möglichkeit sich beim Document Viewer auch die inhaltsverzeichnisse einer pdf anzeigen zu lassen?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, einmal bitte die Xorg.0.log 
<dadrc> srtu, drück mal F9
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Positiv!
<srtu> @dadrc oh man, danke :)
<holgersson> dadrc: oh wei :D
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Noch eine Idee was ich unter Live machen kann?
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, wie gesagt, die Xorg.0.log könnte interessant sein
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Oh, hab ich nicht gelesen, schaue ich nach...
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Hab sie http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404457/
<Nex91> hallo alle zusammen
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, seltsam, das Log ist sauber
<overlook> hallo 
<overlook> "bash: fork: Nicht genÃŒgend Hauptspeicher verfÃŒgbar" - was bedeutet das?
<overlook> Ubuntu 11.04
<Nex91> hat jemand das problem schonmal gehabt Ubuntu auf einem Lenovo Edge 525 installieren zu wollen. Und dann ist der Bildschirm immer schwarz geworden ?
<dadrc> Nicht genügend Hauptspeicher heißt RAM voll.
<overlook> dadrc: top meinte, es wÀre noch die hÀlfte frei
<overlook> nichtmal ein sudo reboot ging
<joschi> overlook: zufällig ein vserver?
<dadrc> Nex91, Grafikkarte?
<overlook> joschi: nein. "echte" hardware
<Nex91> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Lenovo/ThinkPad_Edge_E525_NZ632GE/953422/?
<Nex91> die installation hat mit nomodeset als command über die optionen geklappt
<Nex91> nur schmiert das ding jetzt ab sonald er booten will
<dadrc> Nex91, dann würd ich wohl nomodeset als Bootparameter mitgeben
<Nex91> ._.
<Nex91> das problem ist. ich komme garnicht mehr ins system
<dadrc> In Grub e drücken, anhängen, bbooten
<Nex91> also lenovo screen
<Nex91> boot
<Nex91> lilabildschirm
<Nex91> 2 sekunden
<Nex91> dann grafig "bug" oderso darstellungsfehler
<Nex91> bildschirm aus
<dadrc> Drück mal vor dem lila Bildschirm Shift
<Nex91> wird gleich gemacht. gerade essen :)
<dadrc> Lubuntu-User, mir gehen gerade ein bisschen die Ideen aus, das Problem ist irgendwie sehr speziell. Am besten, du packst das ganze mit den bisher gesammelten Infos mal ins Forum
<Lubuntu-User> dadrc: Hab auch mal überflogen, muss auch dazu sagen, dass er nie von Live CDs gebootet hat, durch Probieren bin ich auf ACPI=off gekommen und so gings einigermaßen
<Nex91> so dadrc hab ich gemacht
<Nex91> bin im Grub Bootloader
<dadrc> Gut
<dadrc> Jetzt kannst du mit e den aktuellen Eintrag editieren
<dadrc> Da kannst du dein nomodeset einfügen, damit das System erstmal wieder bootet
<dadrc> Wenn es an ist, kannst du in in der /etc/default/grub als Standard setzen
<Nex91> unknown command nomodeset oO ???
<dadrc> Nex91, wahrscheinlich an 'ner falschen Stelle eingegeben
<Nex91> wo muss es den hin  ?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten hier ist das ganz gut beschrieben
<dadrc> Genauer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Angabe-von-Optionen-beim-Booten-mit-Grub
<Nex91> fsck from util linux
<Nex91> starting automatic crash reprt generation [fail]
<dadrc> Das ist ok
<dadrc> Das ist nur in Betas aktiviert
<Nex91> jetz bleibts so und blinkt...
<Nex91> letzter punkt war checking battery state
<dadrc> Nex91, weiterhin nichts?
<Nex91> nope
<dadrc> Kommst du auf die virtuellen Terminals?
<Nex91> oO ?
<dadrc> ctrl alt f1
<Nex91> login
<Nex91> scheinbar ja oderso
<dadrc> na, das ist doch schon mal was
<dadrc> log dich mal ein
<Nex91> jo
<dadrc> das geht, ja?
<Nex91> bin drinn
<dadrc> gut, immerhin.
<Nex91> zeigt mir auch nen text
<Nex91> von wegen ubuntu warranty usw.
<dadrc> Dann editier mal die /etc/default/grub, pack das nomodeset rein, mach ein update-grub und start neu
<Nex91> muss ich aber mit sudo machen oder ?
<dadrc> ja
<Nex91> sudo nano /etc...
<dadrc> ja
<Nex91> so
<Nex91> restartet
<Nex91> selber fehler
<Nex91> <.<
<Nex91> das versteh ich jetz nicht
<Nex91> ahhh DAU
<Nex91> updategrub vergessen....
<dadrc> Ah, wollte mich schon wundern
<Nex91> wie vorher nur kleiner und besser zu lesen mit nomodeset xD
<Nex91> blinkt wiede rund ich kann nix tippen
<dadrc> Log dich mal auf dem Terminal ein und start mal gdm bzw lightdm neu
<dadrc> sudo service lightdm start
<dadrc> bzw gdm
<qwertz> Hallo, nach einem Fehlstart mit leerem Akku, bootet mein Laptop gar nicht mehr: http://pastebin.com/LMFfSTe6
<qwertz> Die Festplatte ist laut Installations-CD nicht beschädigt.
<qwertz> Irgendwas muss sich während des Fehlstarts verstellt haben.
<Nex91> gdm unrecognized service
<dadrc> Nex91, dann halt lightdm
<Nex91> gut
<Nex91> hab ich
<Nex91> und dann ?
<dadrc> Wechsel mal auf F7
<Nex91> strg f7 ?
<dadrc> mit alt
<Nex91> joar
<dadrc> Nichts da?
<Nex91> checking battery state
<dadrc> Auf F8?
<Nex91> das geht nicht
<dadrc> hmpf. 
<dadrc> Dann ist wohl Logbuddeln angesagt
<Nex91> und wie geht das ???
<Nex91> sry ich bin ein wiedereinsteiger bei linux und von diesem commando zeilen gedönse hab ich 0 plan
<dadrc> die logs liegen allesamt in /var/log rum
<dadrc> ,pastebinit? Nex91 
<shetlandpony> Nex91, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dadrc> Damit kannst du die hochladen, damit wir sie auch mal angucken können
<dadrc> dmesg, Xorg.0.log sind wohl interessant
<Nex91> oO
<Nex91> wie ght des jetzt ?
<Nex91> pastebin is da
<Nex91> das hab ich drinne
<dadrc> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log zB
<Nex91> paste.ubuntu.com/757411/
<dadrc> ugh
<dadrc> Das erklärt, wieso das alles nicht geht
<dadrc> Da stimmt irgendwas ganz gewaltig mit deinen Grafikkartentreibern nicht
<Nex91> uuuuunnnddd jetzt ?
<dadrc> Das ist 'ne gute Frage.
<dadrc> Hast du da irgendwann mal die propietären Treiber installiert?
<Nex91> nope
<Nex91> nicht bewusst
<dadrc> Seltsam, er versucht, die zu laden, scheitert daran und deshalb geht das schief
<Nex91> kann ich die irgendwie wieder rausschmeißen ?
<dadrc> Das Paket heißt fglrx
<dadrc> Hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Nex91> ich schaue nach. moment. Also das sist ne Frische instalation von heute. ca. 2 Stunden alt
<Nex91> nope verzeichnis oder datei nicht vorhanden
<dadrc> Uff, dann brauchen wir irgendwen, der sich mit ATI besser auskennt als ich
<Nex91> verdammt.....
<Nex91> aber danke schonmal für die ganze hilfe.
<dadrc> Kannst noch mal gucken, ob fglrx installiert ist
<Nex91> wie ?
<dadrc> apt-cache policy fglrx
<Nex91> nö
<Nex91> ist nicht installiert
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich momentan wirklich nicht
<dadrc> Entweder Forenthread oder bisschen abwarten, ob jemand mehr von ATI versteht als ich
<dadrc> Ist nicht schwer, hab lange keine Hardware mehr von denen gehabt
<Nex91> okay
<qwertz> Hallo, nach einem Fehlstart mit leerem Akku, bootet mein Laptop gar nicht mehr: http://pastebin.com/LMFfSTe6 . Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Nex91> dadrc weist du den wen der ahnung hat ?
<sdx23> qwertz: tjo, dein / wird nicht gemountet.
<dadrc> Nicht so wirklich, Nex91, leider.
<Nex91> gut dann erstell ich mir mal nen account
<Nex91> und schreibs ins forum.. der Lapi muss bis weihnachten laufen xD wird ein geschenk für meinen Vater
<qwertz> +sdx23: Was kann man da machen?
<holgersson> qwertz: ich nutz kein ubuntu, aber das sieht nach kaputtem kernel-image aus
<apollo13> holgersson: nö das kernelimage muss da nicht putt sein
<holgersson> apollo13: oh mist, hab die erste Zeile überlesen -.-
<holgersson> hast Recht :)
<qwertz> Ich habe noch ne Installations-CD, kann ich damit was retten?
<holgersson> qwertz: kannst es probieren ;)
<qwertz> ich meine wiederherstellen?
<holgersson> ja
<qwertz> nur wie?
<apollo13> qwertz: ja mal booten und ein ls /dev/disk/by-uuid machen
<apollo13> entweder hats dir da das filesystem zerknallt oder bootloader oder irgendwas
<apollo13> wie hast denn den laptop in den zustand bekommen?
<qwertz> Ich habe versucht zu starten mit fast leerem Akku.
<qwertz> So habe nun die CD eingelegt.
<apollo13> okay und dann hat er wo abgebrochen?
<apollo13> mach dann mal nen filesystem check
<qwertz> wie macht man den?
<qwertz> achso, habe ich schon, 
<qwertz> Festplatte sei wohl in Ordnung
<apollo13> wenn der so schnell geht hast du definitiv keinen ordentlichen check gemacht :þ
<qwertz> Nein,, ich hatte schon versucht vorhin: Check disc for defects
<holgersson> mach sowas mal lieber inner konsole :D
<qwertz> esc
<holgersson> diese GUI war afair für Festplatten-HARDWARE-Tests
<qwertz> boot:
<holgersson> qwertz: fsck
<qwertz> und jetzt?
<qwertz> "Could not find kernel image: fsck"
<holgersson> qwertz: bootest Du jetzt von der Live-CD oder von der internen Platte?
<Fuchs> qwertz: das klingt eher nach einer Grub Konsole als einer Konsole 
<qwertz> von der CD meine ich
<holgersson> (fsck ist das Dateisystemcheck-tool)
<qwertz> ach so
<Classic_Eurodanc> Guten Abend =)
<qwertz> also nochmal von vorne
<holgersson> guten Abend Classic_Eurodanc 
<holgersson> joa
<Nex91> dadrc wie krige ich das system jetzt runtergefahren xD
<holgersson> einfach nochmal die live-CD booten, die Platte im Laptop mit fsck scannen
<Nex91> mit shutdown
<Nex91> failed er bai switching to single user mode
<holgersson> Nex91: war das ne Frage mit shutdown? ^^
<Nex91> und brichts ab
<holgersson> oh
<holgersson> Nex91: was ist mit poweroff?
<holgersson> oder init 6
<qwertz> wie boote ich von live cd?
<Nex91> holgersson danke poweroff hat geklappt :D
<holgersson> gerne :)
<Classic_Eurodanc> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Ich bin über mein Laptop mit dem Internet übers WLAN von nem Nachbarn (Studienkollege) verbunden und habe hier einen PC ohne WLAN-Karte. Kann ich das Laptop als Modem o.ä. für den PC verwenden, dass ich praktisch mit dem PC über das Laptop ins Netz kann? Oder wenigstens für nen Filetransfer? (Netzwerkkabel hab ich da)
<qwertz> "Try Kubuntu without installing"`?
<holgersson> qwertz: einfach live-cd rein, 
<holgersson> genau^^
<qwertz> ok
<holgersson> Classic_Eurodanc: geht auf jeden Fall.
<holgersson> Classic_Eurodanc: ich mach sowas immer über iptables, weiß aber nicht, worauf man bei ubuntu konkret achten müsste
<holgersson> Classic_Eurodanc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Internet_Share
<holgersson> so sieht das bei Archlinux aus
<Classic_Eurodanc> kk thx, bin ma kurz in den Link reinschnuppern
<Fuchs> Classic_Eurodanc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  << so bei Ubuntu 
<holgersson> :D
<Fuchs> hallo holgersson :) 
<holgersson> hallo +Fuchs :)
<Classic_Eurodanc> kk Danke :)
<holgersson> Fuchs: wieso wirst Du mir als +Fuchs gezeigt, aber bist als „Fuchs“ anzusprechen?
<Fuchs> holgersson: weil Dein netter IRC Client + fuer voice verwendet
<qwertz> Irgendwie bleibt er beim Booten von Live-CD stecken. Zumiondest rattert das CD-Laufwerk nicht mehr.
<qwertz> und es verändert sich nichts mehr auf dem Bildschirm.
<Fuchs> qwertz: kommst Du mit CTRL+ALT+F1 oder F12 zufaellig auf eine Konsole? 
<qwertz> Nur ein Blinkender Cursor
<Fuchs> hrm
<Problem_mit_grub> mein rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch error: no such device: 6704a47c-5af2-.........    grub rescue>        kann mir jemand helfen ?
<Fuchs> Problem_mit_grub: klingt nach einem falschen Eintrag in der Grub Konfiguration
<Fuchs> ,grub2? Problem_mit_grub schau mal da hin
<shetlandpony> Problem_mit_grub schau mal da hin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Fuchs> oder, wenn der Eintrag korrekt ist: einer fehlenden / defekten Partition
<holgersson> Fuchs: „
<holgersson> Um in einem "moderierten" Channel etwas schreiben zu können braucht man mindestens den Voice-Status. Da die meissten Channel jedoch nicht "moderiert" sind, dient er in der Regel nur als Schwanzverlängerung normaler Benutzer. :) Wird vom Op vergeben.“
<holgersson> auch mist.
<holgersson> -u
<apollo13> ot?
<Problem_mit_grub> ich hab die festplatte ausgehangen und nen ubuntu 10.10 auf nen usbstick zu installieren, danach ging nichts mehr
<qwertz> Wie boote ich von Live-CD mit Text-Ausgabe?
<holgersson> apollo13: bedingt, hat was mit irc zu tun 
<apollo13> Problem_mit_grub: dann hast du wohl grub am ende falsch installiert
<bekks> qwertz: Das geht nicht.
<apollo13> holgersson: aber nicht mit ubuntu support
<holgersson> apollo13: ja, aber mit der Möglichkeit sich dahin zu connecten, also nur halb-OT ... </klugsch***>
<Problem_mit_grub> keine ahnung, hab auf den usb stick geschrieben
<qwertz> Boot options
<qwertz> ?
<qwertz> was bedeuten die bloß
<Fuchs> holgersson: nicht wirklich der Kanal hier um das zu diskutieren, aber:  in #ubuntu-de werden mit dem voice Flag einerseits die Operatoren, andererseits gute Supporter gekennzeichnet 
<holgersson> Fuchs: ah, also Policy :P
<apollo13> Problem_mit_grub: den bootloader auch?
<bekks> qwertz: keine davon ermöglicht es die cd im text-only modus zu booten.
<Problem_mit_grub> glaub nicht, hat beides nicht wirklich geklappt, aber die ssd hab ich im bios deaktiviert
<Problem_mit_grub> eeepc 701
<apollo13> Problem_mit_grub: glauben ist nicht wissen, naja hau ne livecd rein und geh der anleitung von Fuch​s nach
<bekks> Problem_mit_grub: Vorhin hast Du sie "ausgehangen", jetzt deaktiviert? Was denn nun? :)
<qwertz> vielleicht quiet wegmachen?
<Problem_mit_grub> ja halt im bios ausgehangen oder deaktiwiert, hat das die nicht hochfährt
<bekks> qwertz: Das lässt die livecd auch nicht im textmodus booten.
<qwertz> Hmm, wie bekomme ich dann raus, wieso sie hängt?
<apollo13> indem du quiet und splash wegtust
<apollo13> dann siehst du vlt hilfreiche meldungen
<qwertz> .-D
<Nex91> dadrc so richtig ? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-lenovo-thinkpad-edge/#preview
<Problem_mit_grub> hab mal ebend knoppix aufm usbstick gemacht
<apollo13> qwertz: und sonst ne alternate cd oder so nehmen
<apollo13> Nex91: nope, dein link zum paste ist putt
<qwertz> stimmt, jetzt, erinnere ich mich. Konnte nur mit alternate CD installieren.
<apollo13> dann kannst es vlt sogar mit ein paar grafik flags versuchen, aber die kenne ich nicht auswending ;)
<Classic_Eurodanc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/internetverbindungsfreigabe     Zu viel Informationen. Ich blick nun gar nicht mehr durch xO
<apollo13> Classic_Eurodanc: du brauchst ja nur den einen punkt der dich betrifft angucken
<Nex91> apollo13 habs ausgebessert
<Classic_Eurodanc> Das Laptop, welches per WLAN verbunden ist, muss unter Netzwerkverbindungen/Kabelnetzwerk(Auto)/Bearbeiten/IPvP4 auf "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" stehen und der PC der mit dem Kabel zum Laptop verbunden ist, steht dort auf "Automatisch(DHCP). Richtig?
<apollo13> Nex91: versuch mal mit nomodeset zu booten
<apollo13> Nex91: äh, bzw installier mal fglrx
<Problem_mit_grub> sda1 lässt sich nicht mounten
<Nex91> k
<qwertz> Das blöde ist, ich habe keine Alternate CD mehr ;.-(
<Problem_mit_grub> sda1 wird vom dataimanager erkannt, und wenn ich sie mounten will steht da error mounting: mount: spezial device /dev/sda1 does not exitst
<Nex91> apollo13 wie installe ich das ??
<apollo13> Nex91: musst du im wiki gucken, ich mach weiten bogen um radeon
<Nex91> hm....
<Nex91> das wiki sagt runterladen. oder über die paketverwaltung der graphischen oberfläche
<Nex91> beides ist so direkt nicht möglich <.<
<apollo13> Nex91: naja in die shell kommst ja
<saphir> ez, auch mint 12?
<bekks> saphir: ?
<apollo13> nope
<saphir> schade...möglicherweise is in mint die grub am gleichen platz wie bei ubuntu
<saphir> wo?
<bekks> saphir: ?
<saphir> /boot/grub/menu.lst  is nich
<saphir> ich muss die bootreihenfolge ändern im mmenü
<saphir> ich schau noch mal im netz
<Nex91> kollege meinte benutz Mint das geht auf meinem Lappy. da hab ich mit ubuntu aktuell das selbe problem
<apollo13> Nex91: klar da mint nur nen hobby projekt ist was ubuntu abkupfert
<AlexBochum> nabend.... kennt sich wer von euch mit der nvidia-optimus-technik und somit bumblebee bzw. ironhide aus? ;)
<bekks> AlexBochum: Nein. Aber frag doch einfach was Du wirklich wissen willst.
<AlexBochum> ich hab hier auf meinem schlepptop kubuntu drauf... blöderweise wird das ding total warm und der akku läuft bei 100% ladung nur ne gute stunde
<Nex91> apollo13 ich will ja auch bei ubuntu bleiben. hab garkeine lust immoment das wieder alles um zu ändern. erst wenns zetlich eng wird fang ich an andere sachen aus zu probieren
<apollo13> mint ist definitiv keine lösung :þ
<apollo13> mint fällt eher unter die kategorie: "and now you have two problems"
<AlexBochum> :D
<saphir> ?
<saphir> 2 problems..welche denn
<wesselch1> Moin, ich hab aber gerade mal ne richtiges Problem. Beim Update des Kernel blieb die Installation stecken.
<saphir> 0.0  autsch
<wesselch1> Nun läßt sich linux-header-2.6.32-36-generic nicht installieren
<saphir> manuell reinkloppen?
<wesselch1> hä?
<Fuchs> wesselch1: genaue Fehlermeldung? 
<Fuchs> wesselch1: je nach dem: sudo apt-get -f install 
<wesselch1> mom
<Fuchs> wenn mehr als 3 Zeilen: nicht hier rein 
<bibear> Gits es eine Möglichkeit, mit einer im Kartensteckplatz steckenden SD-Karte den Ram zu erweitern unter ubuntu? oder muss das der PC unterstützen?
<wesselch1> "Die Abhängigkeiten von 1 Paket auf Ihrem System sind defekt.
<wesselch1> Wählen sie den Filter »Defekte Pakete«, um dieses anzuzeigen."
<Fuchs> wesselch1: dann mach mal :) 
<Fuchs> und besagter Befehl wuerde das dann wohl reparieren
<bekks> bibear: Nein.
<Fuchs> dazu muesste aber vorher die Paketverwaltung zu sein 
<bekks> bibear: Mir ist kein PC bekannt, der das könnte.
<bibear> bekks: k thx
<wesselch1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic_2.6.32-36.79_i386.deb: Fehler beim Anlegen des Verzeichnisses »./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic/include/config/task/delay«
<bibear> bekks: meine schwester hat ein asus netbook mit einem sd erweiterungs steckplatz
<qwertz> Hallo, Danke für Eure Hilfe, leider muss ich wohl ohne Alternate CD fürs Erste aufgeben.
<bekks> bibear: Welches genau soll das sein?
<bibear> bekks: sry das weis ich grad nicht auswendig, ist grad nicht in der nähe
<AlexBochum> keiner eine idee zu meinem überheizenden schlepptop? ;) dann frag ich die tage mal im forum nach :)
<wesselch1> Wie biege ich die fehlgeschlagene Installation wieder gerade
<wesselch1> ?
<Nex91> naja ich bin mal weg
<Nex91> wünsche euch noch eine gute nacht :)
<Nex91> *winkt
<wesselch1> Fuchs noch da?
<Fuchs> halb
<wesselch1> ok, Du hattest nach der FM gefragt. Hast Du nen Tip?
<Fuchs> schau mal ob es das Verzeichnis ggf. schon gibt. Und kommt die Meldung bei dem apt-get -f Befehl, den ich gab? 
<wesselch1> mom, muß mal nachschauen
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Es geht bis ...32-36/, das generic fehlt
<_iron> bibear: du kannst die sd-karte höchstens als swap nutzen das würde auch dein ram entlasten 
<Fuchs> wesselch1: und bei welchem Befehl genau kommt das? 
<newbridge> könnt mir jemand erklären wie ich x11vnc in den autostart kriege?
<wesselch1> Ich hab die Installation mittels der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung machen lassen
<bibear> _iron: wie würde das meinen ram entlasten
<wesselch1> Fuchs: ich versuch es mal mit apt-get -f install linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic
<bibear> ? doch nur wenn der voll ist
<Fuchs> wesselch1: kannst Du bitte in einem Terminal   sudo apt-get -f install   probieren? 
<Fuchs> ohne weitere Parameter 
<wesselch1> ok, mach ich
<Fuchs> und dann ein   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht geht: morgen mal ein sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   versuchen
<Fuchs> wenn das immer noch nicht geht: schauen, ob Fremdquellen aktiv sind. Wenn nein: Fehler melden. 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Abbruch, mit dem Hinweis, daß die Platte voll sein könnte. Mist!
<Fuchs> wesselch1: das wuerde ich dann mal pruefen :) 
<Fuchs> wesselch1: df -h  im gleichen Terminal 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: /dev/sda3             5,4G  4,6G  538M  90% /
<wesselch1> eigentlich sollte das reichen
<Der_Held> Hey Fuchs, hab mal grad apt-get -f install gestartet danach werden mir nicht genutzte pakete angezeigt... 53MB.. vorallem libcommon kann ich gefahrlos in die Tonne treten? 
<Fuchs> Der_Held: das hat mit dem Befehl an sich keinen Zusammenhang, das tut er einfach so
<Fuchs> aber ja, kannst Du ziemlich sicher
<Der_Held> Danke
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Reichen 500MB nicht für einen Kernel?
<Fuchs> sollten imo schon, wenn er meint, dass nicht: mach halt Platz
<Fuchs> wenn das ein ext Dateisystem ist, dann ist da eh noch elends viel reserviert
<vectory> kernel is ca 30 mb
<wesselch1> vectory: Beim De-Installieren eines alten Kernels werden immer ca. 100MB freigegeben
<vectory> oh
<vectory> sind wohl mehrere pakete, die da entfernt werden
<wesselch1> Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter. Derzeit sind zwei Kernel installiert.
<wesselch1> ein apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.32-34-generic führt auch zu einem Fehler: Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht-erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  linux-headers-generic: Hängt ab: linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Fuchs> wesselch1: hast Du das  sudo apt-get -f install   nun mal durchgefuehrt? 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Ja, mit dem selben ergebnis
<Fuchs> mit genau diesem Befehl?  
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get -f install
<Fuchs> ohne weitere Argumente oder sonstwas
<wesselch1> ja!
<Fuchs> dann mal das oben genannte  (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) versuchen
<wesselch1> Nur das ich als root agiere, hab vor her sudo su - gemacht
<jokrebel> hi
<Flash63> nabend jokrebel
<guntbert> wesselch1: Nebenbemerkung: sudo su - kann Probleme verursachen - im konkreten fall reicht     sudo   ,  wenn du wirklich eine root-shell brauchst, nimm      sudo -i
<wesselch1> Fuchs: das apt-get update  liefert keine Fehler, nur etlich Ign
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Was hältst Du von dpkg -r --force-depends linux-headers-generic bzw. linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic?
<Fuchs> das ist die Holzhammermethode um das Paket zu entfernen
<Fuchs> wenn nichts anderes geht, dann halt
<wesselch1> Fuchs: apt-get dist-upgrade läuft auf einen Fehler: Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht-erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  linux-headers-generic: Hängt ab: linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic ist aber nicht installiert
<wesselch1> Fuchs; Ich bewege mich im Kreis
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic 
<wesselch1> Versuch ich
<Fuchs> Resultat in einen pastebin
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Gemacht!
<Fuchs> wesselch1: zeigen? 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404462/
<Fuchs> wesselch1: nun das noch mit linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic
<wesselch1> ok, mom
<wesselch1> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404467/
<Fuchs> und wenn Du versuchst auf der Konsole dieses spezifische Paket via apt-get install zu installieren? 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Ich versuche es mit apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404472/
<Fuchs> wesselch1: ich will df -h in einem pastebin 
<Fuchs> und zwar das ganze
<wesselch1> mom
<wesselch1> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404477/
<Fuchs> wesselch1: vielleicht hat der krumme checks 
<Fuchs> mach platz 
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Ja, aber wie. Ich konnte bisher weder installieren noch de-installieren
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Auf sda3 ist nur die Distru
<Fuchs> wesselch1: ext3 und ext4 haelt eine Reserve, schraub diese runter, moment
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Was soll/könnte ich also entfernen?
<Fuchs> wesselch1: sudo tune2fs -m 2% /dev/sda3  
<Fuchs> plus sudo apt-get clean
<Fuchs> was den cache toeten sollte
 * jokrebel würde langfristig / gesehen auch zu
 * jokrebel würde langfristig gesehen auch zur vergrößerung von / raten
<wesselch1> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404482/
<Fuchs> wesselch1: ohne %, sorry
<wesselch1> ok
<wesselch1> Jetzt sind nur noch 84% benutzt
<Fuchs> gut, probiere er es noch mal 
<Fuchs> und mach das clear auch noch, 
<Fuchs> dann schmeisst er das Paket noch aus dem cache
<Fuchs> was ggf. auch hilft
<Fuchs> (gegeben, dass Du eine Internetverbindung hast. Wovon ich ausgehe, da Du hier schreibst) 
<wesselch1> clean war i.O., aber apt-get -f install hat wieder einen Fehler erzeugt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404487/
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> melde das mal, da ist ein check fehlerhaft
<Fuchs> die Fehlermeldung ist immer noch die gleiche
<Fuchs> oh, und bevor Du es meldest: melde Dich als root ab
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Jo, leider
<Fuchs> zu Deinem Glueck habe ich das erst jetzt gesehen
<Fuchs> sonst haette ich den Support gleich eingestellt
<wesselch1> Warum? was ist so schlimm am root?
<Fuchs> das man Dir nicht helfen will, wenn Du als root unterwegs bist. Man macht so sehr schnell Dinge kaputt
<k1l> wesselch1: unter ubuntu nutzt man sudo
<wesselch1> Aber gerne, exit. Mit sudo kann aber das gleiche passieren
<wesselch1> und nun?
<Fuchs> meldest Du das bei launchpad 
<Fuchs> zusammen mit der Ausgabe von df -h 
<Fuchs> damit die sehen, dass die Meldung Quatsch ist
<wesselch1> ok
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Hast Du einen Link zum Launchpad?
<Fuchs> http://bugs.launchpad.net aus dem Kopf
<Fuchs> koennte von daher falsch sein 
<dadrc> stimmt scho
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Sieht gut aus
<wesselch1> Fuchs: Wie kann ich im Launchpad denn einen neuen Fehler melden? Ich finde kein New oder ähnliches
<Fuchs> wesselch1: Du musst erst das passende Paket / Projekt auswaehlen
<Fuchs> wesselch1: dann oben rechts
<holgersson> >gn8
<jokrebel_> gn8
<wesselch1> Fuchs: So Bugreport ist geschrieben
<wesselch1> Ich mach erstmal Feierabend, krieg Hunger :-)
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-03
<molnitza> Hi. Sobald ich bei gnome 3 ein Fenster an den rechten oder linken Bildschirmrand wir es dort angeordnet und nimmt dann die linke oder rechte Hälfte des Bildschirms ein. Lassen sich diese Bereiche bearbeite? Also so, dass ich dieses Verhalten zusätzlich noch an dem oberen und unteren Bildschirmrand habe?
<molnitza> Dort fehlt ein ziehe oder der gleichen...
<Obscura> braucht man eigentlich heutzutage noch zwingend Swap? seh gerade, dass von meiner 4 Gb großen Partition durchschnittlich ca 40 Mb belegt sind, im  RAM sind noch 2,7 GB frei
<dadrc> Wenn du genug RAM hast, geht das auch ohne
<Obscura> und Ruhezustand?
<Obscura> da schon
<Obscura> also hab ein Notebook^^
<dadrc> Dafür brauchst du schon Swap, jo
<dadrc> Irgendwo muss der RAM-Inhalt ja hin
<k1l_> bei den bootzeiten kann man auf ruhezustand verzichten imho
<k1l_> und somit auch auf swap
<clif> Moinsen beisammen
<reidanac> moin
 * clif bekommt den smbd unter windows nicht angezeigt :(
<clif> bzw unter windos is quatsch
<clif> ich bekomm ne nirgends angezeigt
<bullgard6> Warum hat Ubuntu das Paket linux-generic nicht automatisch unter meinem Ubuntu 11.10 installiert , hingegen aber unter meinem Ubuntu 10.04.3?
<koegs> ,fn? bullgard6
<p0wny> bullgard6: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<kultviech> gibts für gnome 3 ne vernünftige möglichkeit drucker einzurichten?
<kultviech> der dialog aus den systemeinstellungen bittet ja anscheinend keine möglichkeiten
<bibear> was hat es mir bei der installation von oneiric gebracht, dass ich meine google daten eingegeben hab? sycrnonisiert der jetzt irgendwas ohne das ich was davon mitbekomm?
<bullgard6> bibear: Welche Variablen zählst Du denn zu "den Google daten"?
<bibear> bullgard6: ich sollte mich anmelden mit name/passwd und dann konnte ich zwischen verschiedenem auswählen, also kontakte, kalender, etc, genau hab ichs nimmer im kopf was alles zur auswahl stand. aber was jetzt damit passiert wurde mir nicht gesagt
<bibear> habs grad wieder gefunden unter online konten
<Frickelpit> bibear: afaik ist es in evolution/thunderbird integriert
<bibear> d"dieses konto benutzen für: Email, Kalender, Kontakte, Unterhaltungen"
<bibear> Frickelpit: achso
<bullgard6> bibear: "name/passwd" sind Bestandteil von Ubuntu, nicht unbedingt vo Google.
<Frickelpit> bullgard6: er meinte name und passwort seines google-accounts
<bibear> bullgard6: ich mein damit dass ich mich mit meinem benutzernamen und meinem passwort anmelden musste ;)
<bullgard6> Die Tatsache, daß Du diese beiden Angaben gemacht hast, bewirkt z. B.: Wenn Du Empathy benutzt und dort auch Dein Google-Konto einträgst, dann wird nach erneutem Einloggen und Aufruf Empathy auch automatisch Deine Google-Konten einbinden und anzeigen und aktivieren.
<bibear> bullgard6: ach so ist das, danke ;)
<bibear> -.-
<bibear> -.-
<bibear> ah mist, ich darf nicht so viele chatfenster aufmachen, a komm ich durcheinander, sry ^^'
<Chiron|> hallo, ein bekannter hat gerade mit diesem problem zu kaempfen: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/dauernde-haenger-mit-ubuntu-1110 kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?
<bullgard6> Chiron|: 1. Er soll hier in diesen Kanal kommen und hier fragen. Was ist das für ein umständlicher Weg über dritte Personen? 2. Er soll dmesg.0 analysieren auf Interrupt-Konflikte.
<Chiron|> bullgard6: er ist nicht unbedingt der technik-affine mensch, und hatte mich gefragt ob mir etwas dazu einfaellt, aber ich habe leider wenig erfahrung mit ubuntu
<bullgard6> Chiron|: Hier in diesem Kanal können auch nicht-technik-affine Ubuntubenutzer Fragen stellen. Sie müssen sich aber trotz desTopics vor eventuellen unfreundlichen Antworten wappnen. 
<LetoThe2nd> Chiron|: nimms nicht persönlich, aber über zwischenstationen ist support quasi unmöglich, das zeigt die erfahrung. grund: rückfragen u.a. dauern ewig oder werden nur falsch, gefiltert oder ähnlich beantwortet, links kann man nicht weiter geben...
<LetoThe2nd> Chiron|: wenn der/diejenige (oder du an dem betreffenden rechner) nicht hier her kommen will, ists vermutlich sinnvoller mit der lokalen user group kontakt aufzunehmen.
<bibear> wo kann ich mir anschauen, was gerade meine festplatte beansprucht? ich sehs hier laufend aufleuchten dass da was drauf schreibt, und würde gern mal wissen was. gibts dafür was?
<k4v> moin, ich will mit l() einen Link mit img-Bild bauen, woher krieg ich aus einem field den richtigen Pfad für das img-tag? also wie wandele ich public://... in einen relativen Link um?
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: im einfachsten fall iotop.
<bibear> python /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index -q
<bibear> was bitte ist das :o
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: die apt-datenbank.
<Chiron|> bullgard6 LetoThe2nd: das verstehe ich natuerlich, ich hatte nur gehofft, es ist etwas triviales
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: läuft das immer oder nach nem bestimmten zeitschema? und kann man das steuern?
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: keine ahnung :) -> google
<jokrebel> hi
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: k ;) :o das braucht 80 % von meim cpu :o
<bullgard6> Chiron|: Ich hatte vor ~5 Jahren einen ähnlichen Fehler bei einem anderen Amilo-Rechner.
<bullgard6> unter Ubuntu
<Chiron|> bullgard6: war es ein hardwarefehler?
<bullgard6> Chiron|: Nein. Software. Aber die Siemens-Entwickler haben in die Amilos kleine unangenehme Hardware-Besonderheiten eingebaut.
<Chiron|> bullgard6: hm ok
<dreamon> Wenn  ich mein Notebook am Strom abstecke, dann kommt es immer wieder vor, das er sofort in Ruhezustand geht, obwohl akku voll ist. Starte dann ganz normal wieder .. Aber auf dem bildschirm steht dann das er wegen des Akkus ausgegangen sei.. 
<helix_9> Hallo, als letzte Möglichkeit frage ich nun hier nach : Ich möchte die Empfindlichkeit (Exposure) meiner webcam(Logitech Quickcam 9000) ausschalten. Das funktioniert mit guvcview (GUI) und v4l2ucp (GUI) aber dummerweise nicht mit uvcdynctrl (in der Konsole), folgende Ausgabe  bei "uvcdynctrl -c" erscheint http://pastebin.com/GErckYPC  wie kann ich Expsoure auf Manuell ohne GUI umstellen?
<bekks> dreamon: Dann hat dein Laptop eine sehr - äh - schlechte Ladeelektronik.
<jokrebel> dreamon: _Wo_ steckst Du das Netzteil als erstes ab? Am Laptop oder an der Steckdose? Vielleicht reicht ja schon einfach die umgekehrte Reihenfolge. (zumindest nen Versuch wert IMHO)
<dreamon> bekks, Hei. Ja könnte sein, eventuell erschrickt der Akku.. und dann sagt er ladung zu schwach und Ubuntu geht sofort aus.
<bekks> dreamon: Bei den Symptomen ist es die Ladeelektronik.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich stecke das Netzteil direkt am Laptop ab und trage ihn weg.. und bis ich dann am anderen Tisch bin. dann ist er schon ausgegangen in den Ruhezustand. (macht er aber nicht immer)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wie gesagt kannst Du ja dann mal versuchen erst an der Steckdose abzustecken.
<dreamon> Ok.. Merci!
<pr0b0t0> moin
<Aradiv> kennt jemand ein programm mit dem man anrufe über android handys starten kann?
<k1l> ?
<hdp> Magst du mal ins Topic schauen?
<Aradiv> ja meine ja für Ubuntu tztztz Wammu hab ich bereits versucht kann aber nur sms :P
<k1l> schau dir mal airdroid an. aber ansonsten ist das eher eine frage fuer android bzw deinen geraete hersteller
<Aradiv> naja über das headset geht das problemlos dachte das es vllt ein programm gibt mit dem man ubuntu als "Headset" benutzen kann und so dann den rechner zum Telefonieren übers Handy benutzen kann
<scherenhaenden> weiß jmd wie kann man beep ausprobieren... ich hab probiert, aber klingt nix... 
<k1l> beep mit beep. stell erstmal sicher, dass dein gerät auch nen passenden lautsprecher hat
<scherenhaenden> naja... ich hat lautsprecher... und auch dieser hardware lautsprecher
<scherenhaenden> die beeps immer beim hochschalten
<scherenhaenden> ich hab*
<jokrebel> scherenhaenden: Dein PC hat Schaltgetriebe?
<scherenhaenden> jajajajajajajaja.... sorry ich putze und schreibe gleichzeitig... ich hatte so was noch nicht gehört... schaltgetriebe... 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundausgabe_Systemlautsprecher 
<scherenhaenden> beim hochstarten
<scherenhaenden> danke werde ich das lessen
<scherenhaenden> lesen
<scherenhaenden> ich habe gemacht was den text steht 
<scherenhaenden> klingts immer noch nicht
<scherenhaenden> :S
<k1l> scherenhaenden: du sollst lesen und verstehen und nicht einfach nur den ersten befehl abtippen
<scherenhaenden> jetzt
<scherenhaenden> ich hab mit sachverstand gelesen
<scherenhaenden> der beep kann viel später eigentlich :S
<scherenhaenden> ich hab auch echt komische probleme mit dem sound aber keine ahnung wieso ich hab schon alles mögliches versuch aber nichts
<andy1978> scherenhaenden: du hast wirklich noch einen Systemlautsorecher?
<scherenhaenden> jap
<scherenhaenden> es klingt schon jetzt
<andy1978> scherenhaenden: Wie ist der angeschlossen?
<scherenhaenden> halt... am Mainboard
<andy1978> an der Rückseite, Klinkenstecker oder.. ?
<scherenhaenden> ja so was... also genau kann ich net sagen... ich hab den pc aufgebaut im 2009
<scherenhaenden> drinnen halt
<andy1978> okay... Link von k1l durchgelesen? Da steht ja eigentlich alles
<scherenhaenden> ich möchte aber diese beeps weiter leiten zu den normalen lautsprecher... oder evlt zum midi oder iwie so was... hat jmd ne idee?
<scherenhaenden> ja... andy1978: es funktioniert auch... 
<scherenhaenden> ;)
<andy1978> deine Frage war doch "(15:57:00) scherenhaenden: weiß jmd wie kann man beep ausprobieren... ich hab probiert, aber klingt nix... "
<andy1978> du hast nun beep ausprobiert und es funktioniert jetzt auch. Ist doch schön, daß dir k1l helfen konnte
<tina> hi
<tina> hab ne frage zu nautilus
<dadrc> einfach fragen
<k1l> ,wf? Guest1881 tina
<p0wny> Guest1881 tina: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<scherenhaenden> ja ich fands super
<scherenhaenden> danke!!! XD!
<Guest1881> würde gerne im nautilus die unter dem punkt rechner befindlichen links zu "bilder" "videos" und "dokumente" die auf in den persoenlichen ordner gelinked sind löschen, da ich lesezeichen auf die jeweiligen ordner auf meine datenplatte habe
<Guest1881> sorry, aber tippe wohl nicht schnell genug :>
<k1l> Guest1881: tina  klick mal im nautilus menü auf lesezeichen und dann auf bearbeiten
<Guest1881> wenn man mit der rechten maustaste auf die verlinkung clickt gibts zwar die option löschen die ist aber inaktiv
<k1l> Guest1881: 1. welches ubuntu nutzt du? 2. hast du gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?
<Guest1881> k1l, da habe ich sie schon rausgelöscht
<Guest1881> sind aber trotzdem noch da
<Guest1881> 11.10 amd64
<k1l> wieder neu eingeloggt?
<Guest1881> nein :)
<k1l> probier das erstmal
<Guest1881> sollte ich das wohl mal tun? 
<Guest1881> gut, bis gleich
<Guest1881> danke schonmal
<tina_> sooo, ging nach dem neustarten auch nicht
<tina_> erst durch löschen der ordner im persönlichen ordner und anschliessendem neustarten tauchen sie nicht mehr im nautilus auf
<tina_> also problem somit gelöst
<tina_> danke für die hilfe
<tina_> bin dann mal weg
<tina_> bye
<qwertz> Hallo, ich war schon gestern da zum Thema http://pastebin.com/2tFkcuGN
<qwertz> hatte aber keine Alternate CD zur Hand.
<qwertz> Habe mir jetzt eine erstellt.
<qwertz> Was kann icht un?
<PBeck> 3;5~3;5~http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Fehler_%22No_init_found_Try_passing_init_bootarg%22_beheben qwertz 
<p0wny> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/cadzu3q | Fehler  No init found Try passing init bootarg  beheben – Wiki Thomas-Krenn.AG
<qwertz> Danke. Genau, das scheint passiert zu sein.Ich habe Rechner mit leerem Akku gestartet.
<PBeck> qwertz: das sowas noch passieren kann ist ja heavy :) was für eine cd hast du nun zur verfügung?
<PBeck> qwertz: im grunde reicht die normale live cd die du auch zur installation genutzt hast
<qwertz> eine Alternate CD
<qwertz> ich glaube ich habe eine Altenate damals zur Installation gebrauct.
<qwertz> mit der normalen kam ich gestern nicht weiter.
<PBeck> qwertz: alternate ist, aber wie ich das sehe nur zur installation geeignet, womöglich kann man das auch mit der machen. ich würde aber wie im artikel beschrieben eine normale live cd nehmen
<PBeck> ah warte mal
<qwertz> Bei der normalen bekam ich irgendwie keine shell
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alternate_installation
<qwertz> ok
<PBeck> da gibts einen punkt system reparieren
<PBeck> qwertz: wie keine shell? In der gui gnome-terminal starten reicht doch
<qwertz> das musst du mir vielleicht doch Schritt für Schritt erklären
<qwertz> Also gut, ich lege nochmal die normale Live-CD ein
<PBeck> oki
<qwertz> wähle die Sprache Englisch aus.
<qwertz> und dann?
<qwertz> "Try Kubuntu without installing"?
<PBeck> jo
<qwertz> ok
<qwertz> (rödl, rödl ;-)
<qwertz> Es rödlt nicht mehr aber der Bildschirm verändert sich auch nicht mehr.
<qwertz> Wie bekomme ich eine Textausgabe um zu sehen, ob er irgendwo hakt?
<PBeck> qwertz: strg + alt + f1
<PBeck> und zurück mit strg + alt + f7 (bzw. durchprobieren einer wird schon passen ;))
<PBeck> eine von den f* tasten
<qwertz> ja
<PBeck> hängt?
<qwertz> Buffer I/O Errors
<qwertz> on device sr0
<qwertz>  logical block 179658
<qwertz> meint er die CD oder meine Festplatte?
<qwertz> Ich vermute, die CD, denn Festplattetest habe ich schon gemacht
<PBeck> qwertz: dann wahrscheinlich cd
<PBeck> qwertz: weil livecd läuft aus dem ram und vom laufwerk
<qwertz> okay, dann probier ich jetzt die Alternate.
<qwertz> verstehe
<PBeck> qwertz: vor dem starten der live cd gibts einen punkt bei dem man die cd testen kann
<qwertz> ja?
<qwertz> wo?
<qwertz> Ach so
<qwertz> "Check disk for defects"
<PBeck> jo
<qwertz> Dann war es also die CD, die ich getestet habe und nicht die Festplatte.
<qwertz> ok, dann scheint die CD in ornung.
<qwertz> Ich probier es jetzt aber trotzdem noch mit der Alternate.
<qwertz> Ich meine ich musste damals von Alternate installieren.
<realburb> hi ich installier ubuntu 10.04 server gerade auf einem usb stick innerhalb eine virtualbox maschine, damit ich den monitor usw usf nicht dauernd umstecken muss. leider unterstützt virtualbox nur usb1 und nicht den 2er standard, muss ich dann etwas anderes einstellen, wenn ich den usb stick nachher am server booten lasse?
<ppq> realburb: du musst das usb2.0 extension pack installieren, siehe virtualbox.org
<realburb> ppq, naja die installation läuft ja jetzt schon, die frage ist eher, ob er dann später alleine erkennt, dass usb2 geht, wenn er aus dem jetzigen rechner ausgebaut und in den eigentlichen server eingesteckt ist
<diesch> realburb: ja
<ppq> realburb: ob du es über usdb1.1 oder usb2.0 installiert hast, ist für die daten die auf dem stick sind unerheblich, das interessiert die herzlich wenih :p
<PBeck> wenn der stick jetzt funktioniert, sollte es gehen
<realburb> das sind ja super nachrichten, danke
<PBeck> es geht ja nur um das aufspielen auf den stick der halt auch abwärtskompatible sein muss
<PBeck> bei sticks wohl nicht das problem
<realburb> noch eine Frage: ich habe das ctprogramm h2testw.exe auf zwei sticks ausprobiert um herauszufinden, welcher schneller ist, der schnellere sorgt aber immer für hänger unter ubuntu, gibt es eine möglichkeit in der shell die geschwindigkeit des sticks auszulesen? auch mal große/kleine daten im vergleich?
<diesch> realburb: lösche /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent* bevor du den stick in einen anderen rechner steckst
<realburb> diesch, danke, was macht die datei?
<diesch> realburb: udev speichert da, welche Netzwerkkarten und CD-Laufwerke du hast
<realburb> diesch ah ok und wenn ich den in den neuen pc stecke, erstellt er die datei wieder neu, oder?
<qwertz> Wie starte ich von Alternate CD ohne zu Installieren?
<qwertz> d.h. wie Alternate als Live-CD verwenden?
<PBeck> qwertz: gar nicht
<qwertz> mist!!
<qwertz> dann bin ich wohl verloren.
<PBeck> qwertz: aber da gibts doch einen punkt reparieren?
<PBeck> qwertz: auf der live oder alternate cd
<qwertz> den habe ich vorhin schon probiert.
<qwertz> es gab ein Problem
<qwertz> ich versuche es nochmal
<PBeck> qwertz: ich denke deine cd ist defekt
<qwertz> ich teste sie mal vorher
<qwertz> vielleicht ist auch das cd Laufwerk nicht in Ordnung.
<diesch> realburb: ja. Wenn sei schon existiert, aktualisiert udev sie, aber dann ist halt z.b. deine erste netzwerkkarte nicht eth0, sondern eth1 
<PBeck> qwertz: alternativ, hast du noch andere live cds rumliegen? Knoppix geht genauso
<PBeck> qwertz: wie auch jedes anderes live system
<qwertz> ich habe leider keine Rohlinge mehr
<qwertz> sonst würde ich mir eine bauen.
<PBeck> qwertz: und auch kein knoppix von vor 5 jahren rumliegen?
<qwertz> aber die Live Cd war ja , laut Test in Ordnung.
<qwertz> bin leider nicht zu Hause.
<PBeck> könnte ja womöglich noch starten ;)
<PBeck> qwertz: usbstick?
<qwertz> bin auf Reisen
<qwertz> ja, da hätte ich einen. 
<PBeck> qwertz: welches system nutzt gerade?
<qwertz> hier bin ich gerade auf Windows
<qwertz> das defekte System ist ein Ubuntu 10
<qwertz> glaube ich
<PBeck> hum
<PBeck> qwertz: dann fällt mir derzeit nur ein, dass du dir ein livesystem auf dem usbstick baust, mit windows wirds sicherlich deutlich schwerer
<PBeck> oder halt noch besser - ne cd kaufst, am besten ne wiederbeschreibbare
<PBeck> qwertz: kann man von windows aus die partition checken?
<jokrebel> max|2: Verbindungsprobleme? 
<McLovinAUT> hallo, hätte eine kurze frage zu folgendem repository: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<max|2> 17:53:17] <k1l> max|2: alles klar mit deiner verbindung/client?
<max|2> [17:54:16] <max|2> ich versuche für kvirc einen handler zu schreiben, der automatisch einen upnp-port bei dcc verbindungen öffnet und anschließend wieder schließt
<max|2> [17:54:38] <max|2> leider hab ich im netz nichts gefunden
<max|2> [17:55:01] <k1l> max|2: dann nimm doch bitte die #ubuntu-de * channel aus dem autostart
<max|2> [17:55:16] <max|2> k
<McLovinAUT> ich hab es über add-apt-repository hinzugefügt, nur finde ich das meta paket linux-lts-backport-oneiric nicht
<PBeck> McLovinAUT: apt-get update?
<McLovinAUT> natürlich
<McLovinAUT> ansonst würde ich die ganzen linux-image-3.* im synaptic wohl auch nicht finden
<PBeck> McLovinAUT: versuch mal linux-lts-backport-oneiric
<PBeck> McLovinAUT: bzw. eine suche mit apt-cache search linux-lts* könnte auch noch helfen.
<qwertz> PBeck: ich benutze gerade eienen anderen Rchner
<qwertz> Windows habe ich schon lange von meinem Rechner verbannt.
<McLovinAUT> also ich bin grad in synaptic, und lasse mir alle pakete mit dem ursprung des kernel ppa anzeigen
<McLovinAUT> dort finde ich nur linux-headers-3.* und linux-image-3.*
<McLovinAUT> und zwar von 3.0.0.8 bis 3.0.0.12
<McLovinAUT> aber keine meta packages
<qwertz> Deie CD-Tests (Live und Alternate) waren beide erfolgreich. CDs sind valide.
<qwertz> Ich versuche nun nochmal die Rescue-Option der Alternate.
<PBeck> qwertz: dann macht der computer zuviele probleme - testen die cd an einem anderen rechner
<diesch> McLovinAUT: linux-lts-backport-oneiric ist das Quellpaket, aus dem die .deb dort erzeugt wurden, kein Metapaket
<qwertz> ok
<k1l> McLovinAUT: das paket ist für lucid
<McLovinAUT> ich verwende ja lucid
<McLovinAUT> und will den jeweils aktuellsten kernel von oneiric für lucid
<PBeck> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-lts-backport-oneiric/
<p0wny> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/cazw5nc
<PBeck> McLovinAUT: hast es mal versucht zu installieren?
<diesch> McLovinAUT: was sagt apt-cache  policy linux-image
<jokrebel> McLovinAUT: Warum will man eine LTS wenn man dann mittels PPA den aktuellen Kernel reinquetscht? Hast Du https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa PPA description aufmerksam gelesen und verstanden?
<McLovinAUT> nein, manuell hab ich es noch nicht versucht
<McLovinAUT> und ganz einfach: will nicht upgraden, aber manche hardware läuft nunmal nicht mitm standard kernel von lucid
<PBeck> McLovinAUT: in dieser zeit hättest du schon lange upgradet bzw. neu installiert :)
<jokrebel> <kopfschüttel> Du wirst schon wissen was Du tust. Supporten wird das wohl eher niemand.
<realburb> PBeck ich versteh ihn aber, ich hab da immer das ungute gefühl dass nicht alles rundläuft nach dem update und dann den fehler suchen is auch immer doof
<McLovinAUT> hab auch noch nie support gebraucht
<McLovinAUT> und dass ich mir dann alles neu einrichten kann, mal abgesehen davon, dass mir gnome 2 einfach gut gefällt, nein danke
<jokrebel> realburb: Ich hätte mit so einem "Gebastel" _eher_ ein ungutes Gefühl.
<realburb> jokrebel naja hat halt den vorteil, dass man wieder mit dem alten kernel booten kann und dann nachschauen kann, ob der fehler wiederkommt
<McLovinAUT> ganz ehrlich: seitdem ich den 2.6.38er kernel backport für lucid verwende, da mitm standard 2.6.32 aus lucid mein WWAN im Thinkpad nicht funktioniert, hatte ich noch NIE Probleme
<PBeck> realburb: mit solchen alpha-packages hast nicht so ein ungutes gefühl? :)
<McLovinAUT> danke, dass ihr es probiert habts
<realburb> PBeck naja alpha wohl eher nicht, aber es gibt ja auch stabilere kernel für lucid, die man nur über ppas bekommt, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden
<PBeck> McLovinAUT: wo ist eigentlich jetzt das problem?
<PBeck> realburb: doch steht doch dort - kann dein system komplett zerhauen und beschwer dich nicht wenn kätzchen sterben!
<McLovinAUT> dass ich dachte dass es im besagten ppa ein package namens linux-lts-backport-oneiric gibt, welches in meiner paketverwaltung nicht auftritt
<McLovinAUT> egal, schönen abend noch
<realburb> PBeck ja, das widerspricht mir ja nicht, ich sehe halt grundsätzlich nicht die großen probleme modernere kernel aus nem ppa zu laden, wenn man weiß was man macht, dass es jetzt ein ppa mit alpha kerneln ist, das is ne persönliche entscheidung, aber es gibt sicher auch ppas mit kerneln die getesteter sind
<PBeck> diesch: wie hast du herausgefunden das es ein quellcode package ist und wie sollte das metapackage aussehen?
<jokrebel> ...aber weder PPAs noch alpha beta gamma sind Themen dieses Channels.
<PBeck> realburb: ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich bisher noch nie was am kernel gemacht habe und ich nutze mittlerweile auch schon 6 jahre ubuntu, archlinux, debian, 
<PBeck> wobei eigentlich vorwiegend ubuntu im einsatz war und das auch meist funktioniert jaz :)
<PBeck> hat
<diesch> PBeck: Ich hab unter https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages nachgeschaut. Ein Metapaket gibt's da nicht, wenn das PPA aktiv ist, wird der Kernel usw. von dort installiert
<realburb> PBeck jo, dvb-karten waren bei mir so ein Albtraum ... :-D
<jokrebel> <räusper> könn'wa nun endlich die Offtopic-Themen in den entsprechenden Channel verlegen, bitte?
<PBeck> diesch: ok
<PBeck> realburb: ;)
<nextnewbee> kennt jemand einen gute .avi to .mtv converter
<pr0b0t0_> guten abend
<clif> moin
<k1l> nextnewbee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln
<pr0b0t0_> ich suche ein tool für ubuntu welches mir die sektoren auf fehler überprüft, da sollte es doch einiges geben
<k1l> pr0b0t0: laufwerksverwaltung
<dadrc> nextnewbee, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln
<qwertz> how do i determine what filesystem is used (ext3, ext4,..)?
<qwertz> because fsck is available in different forms: fsck.ext3, fsck.ext4,..
<dadrc> qwertz, wir sind weiterhin -de ;)
<qwertz> tut mir leid,
<qwertz> bin etwas verwirrt
<dadrc> mount -l
<qwertz> nicht nur mein Dateisystem
<qwertz> ;-)
<qwertz> welches fsck sollte ich verwenden?
<k1l> ,fsck? qwertz 
<p0wny> qwertz, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<tripled> tag zusammen 
<tripled> ich bekomme auf der arbeitsfläche keine dateien mehr angezeigt
<k1l> tripled: welches ubuntu? welchen desktop?
<tripled> ubuntu 10.10 und gnome 
<dadrc> und seit wann?
<k1l> tripled: und das ist so nicht mehr vorgesehen. aber mit dem gnome-tweak tool kann man das einstellen iirc
<qwertz> mount -l sagte mir  nur invalid option
<k1l> achso, 10.10?
<k1l> qwertz: gib mal nur mount ein
<dadrc> qwertz, kleines L
<dadrc> kein großes i
<qwertz> habe ich mit kleinem l versucht
<tripled> dadrc: seit wann weiß ich nicht mehr. seit gestern oder so. hab schon im config-compize menü geguckt aber ich finde nicht die passenden einstellungen
<qwertz> nur mount funktioniert
<qwertz> aber gibt mir nichts aus, welches ext verwendet wird
<MeMyself> Hallo, bei einer bekannten von mir hängt sich ihr ubuntu einfach auf es friert ein. es ist eine neue installation und ich weiß nicht was es ist sie ist gerade nicht da aber gibt es irgendwelche möglichkeiten nachzuschauen was das sein könnte?
<dadrc> qwertz, mount hat 'ne option, um das anzuzeigen. bei mir ist es -l, wenn das bei dir nicht geht, guck mal in man mount nachm womit das bei dir geht
<k1l> MeMyself: die logs ngucken. .xsession-errors im home und dmesg syslog und co im /var/log
<MeMyself> k1l: danke
<qwertz> man mount gibts in diesem rescue modus nicht
<qwertz> leider muss ich wieder aufgeben für heute
<qwertz> Danke
<qwertz> an euch und schönen Abend
<tripled> und dann ist da nochwas: ich habe ein bisschen mit multisystem rumgespielt, weil ich verschiene linux distributionen auf dem stick haben wollte
<tripled> dabei hat sich jetzt die auflösung im bootloader auf 640 x 480 verändern 
<tripled> kann ich direkt die /boot/grub/grub.crfg editieren?
<jokrebel> tripled: "können" ja, aber es ist nicht empfehlenswert und auch nicht von dauer.
<tripled> das editieren in /ect/default brachte leider keinen erfolg 
<jokrebel> tripled: Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht das in der Datei selbst ganz oben ganz deutlich drin.
<tripled> ja ich war etwas iritiert, weil dort stand dont edit 
<tripled> exakt
<jokrebel> ,grub2? tripled
<p0wny> tripled: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> tripled: uND DORT DAN GLAUB kONFIGURATION.
<jokrebel> sorry for caps
<tripled> jepp grub2 nur mit dem unterschied, dass multisystem dort ziemlich viel script reingeschrieben hat 
<tripled> und wenn ich die standartzeilen für die anpassung der auflösung ändere (im grub2 wiki) dann ändert sich nichts
<tripled> deswegen wollte ich probehalber mal /boot/grub/grub.cfg ändern - einmalig um zu sehen, ob es dort was bringt
<jokrebel> tripled: Nicht "jepp - grub 2" sondern den Link lesen und verstehen und entsprechend die richtigen Konfigurationsdateien verändern, die richtigen Update-Befehle ausführen und dann steht in Deiner grub.cfg anschließend auch das drin was Du willst. 
<tripled> jokrebel wenn ich grub neuschreiben lasse, dann funktioniert das wahrscheinlich genau wieder solange, bis ich wieder mit dem multisystem-usbstick boote 
<tripled> ich möchte ja rausfinden, warum meine änderungen in der etc/default/ keine wirkung haben 
<k1l> tripled: dann lass diesen usb-stick doch einfach nicht deinen grub auf der platte verändern
<jokrebel> tripled: Keine Ahnung was Du für Spezial-System hast (/zu haben scheinst)
<tripled> was ich ändern muss ist mir in etwa bekannt, nach lektüre vom grub-wiki
<tripled> okay ich versuch einfach mal direktänderung in der /boot/grub 
<jokrebel> tripled: Und die Änderungen sind IIRC in /etc/default/grub vorzunehmen nicht in /etc/default/
<tripled> mein ich ja 
<jokrebel> tripled: Mach wenigstens Backups vorher, damit Du hinterher nicht jammern musst.
<tripled> jokrebel: aye
<MeMyself> Kann man in empathy irgendwie einstellen das man nicht 4 mal auf ^ drücken muss um 2 mal ^ zu bekommen?
<bekks> MeMyself: Das liegt nicht an Empathy. Das ist auch in allen anderen PRogrammen so. Du musst ggf. das Tastaturlayout umstellen.
<flo_1> nabend. ich habe hier ein kleines Problem beim Installieren von Linux Mint (ich weiß, hier ist der Ubuntu-Channel, aber der installer ist ja letztenendes auch ubiquity ;) ). Wenn ich installiere kommen immer read errors bezogen aufs squashfs. schrotte cd scheidet aber aus, da das problem auch auftritt, wenn ichs in einer vm probiere (mit der iso) - könnte auch einfach der Download zerballert sein? (md5-Summen habe ich leider kei
<jokrebel> MeMyself: Das hat IMHO nichts mit Empathy zu tun. (Und wenn es nach mir ginge müsstest Du STRG, Shift, Alt und AltGr auch noch abwechselnd drücken um ^^ zu erzeugen)
<k1l> MeMyself: du willst wohl nicht das nodeadkeys layout
<MeMyself> °
<jokrebel> flo_1: Mint hat einen eigenen Kanal.
<MeMyself> okay
<MeMyself> wie kann man das nachträglich ändern?
<flo_1> jokrebel: welchen? :)
<k1l> flo_1: übertreibs doch nicht :(
<jokrebel> flo_1: Hierher hast Du doch auch gefunden. Auch unter Mint hat vermutlich sowohl Dein IRC-Programm als auch Dein Browser eine Suchfunktion.
<Fuchs> flo_1: bittesehr: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12 
<Fuchs> viel Spass da. 
<tripled> so änderungen an /boot/grub/grub.cfg zeigten insofern wirkung, dass die auflösung des bootmenüs wieder nach meinen wünschen gestaltet ist (1280 x 1024) 
<tripled> aber: die biosanzeige ist immer noch klein, hat jemand eine idee wie ich die ändern kann?
<jokrebel> tripled: Für die Anzeige während das BIOS abgearbeitet wird ist IHMO einzig und allein das BIOS selbst verantwortlich.
<jokrebel> tripled: Zumindest wüßte ich nicht wie Ubuntu da weiterhelfen können sollte.
<tripled> jokrebel: ja dachte ich auch, nur muss irgendein skript aus dem multisystempaket da rumgefuhrwerkt haben, da ich aber noch laie in sachen ubuntu bin, erschließt sich das für mich auch nicht so einfach.
<jokrebel> tripled: Was meinst Du denn immer mit "Multisystem"? Und vor Grub (im BIOS) ist OS für die Anzeige zuständig.
<jokrebel> s/ist OS/ist kein OS/
<p0wny> jokrebel meant: tripled: Was meinst Du denn immer mit "Multisystem"? Und vor Grub (im BIOS) ist kein OS für die Anzeige zuständig.
<tripled> Multisystem ist das hier: http://liveusb.info/
<tripled> okay ich suche nochmal im bios ob ist da eine möglichkeit gibt die auflösung zu ändern
<tripled> danke erstmal soweit
<tripled> okay bios gefixt 
<tripled> expand display und alles wart gut 
<k1l> tripled: und wenn das ding da deinen grub zerballert, dann installier ihn einfach nochmal richtig neu. aber der auslöser ist das komische stick ding da
<tripled> k1l: ja das vermute ich auch. er hat ihn ja nicht "zerballert" er hat nur die auflösung runtergesetzt 
<tripled> ich hatte ja schon /etc/default/grub geändert aber dort wirkten sich die änderungen nicht aus
<tripled> was ich nicht verstehe 
<tripled> also sind wahrscheinlich die skripte von mulisystem in grub.d an der sache beteiligt. aber da fehlt mir noch das wissen die "vernünftig" zu lesen 
<k1l> das multisystem hat eigene scripte. das nutzt keine ubuntu einstellung
<diesch> tripled: /etc/default/grub  wird von update-grub benutzt
<tripled> diesch: und das bedeutet dann dass die änderungen erstdann wirksam würden wenn ich im terminal ein sudo update-grub eingeben würde?
<diesch> tripled: genau
<tripled> diesch: ah okay, das erklärt dann auch warum dort meine änderungen keine wirkung zeigten 
<k1l> steht aber auch so im artikel :/
<tripled> k1l: ja da war ich zu voreilig und dachte es reicht einfach aus die zeilen mit der auflösung zu ändern 
<tripled> jetzt bleibt noch das problem, dass meine symbole auf der arbeitsfläche verschwunden sind. ich hab schon versucht compiz neuzustarten aber das brachte dann nur das gnome-panel durcheinander
<georgieee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/758518/ ---> Kann jemand helfen? Ich kann nichts mehr installieren.
<ppq> georgieee: probier mal apt-get update und dann nochmal
<k1l> georgieee: welches ubuntu genau? hast du mal den hinweis am ende probiert?
<k1l> nopaste mal nen df -h
<georgieee> k1l, sorry, meine Internetverbindung wollte einfach nicht mehr
<georgieee> also habe bereits auch die beiden letzten Dinge durchzuführen hat leider auch nicht geklappt
<georgieee> ich werde die Ausgabe gleich pasten
<georgieee> Habe folgendes Problem: Kann weder Pakete installieren noch Updates durchführen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758518/
<georgieee> sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758556/
<georgieee> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758557/
<k1l> georgieee: df -h bitte
<georgieee> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/758563/
<k1l> georgieee: versuch mal nen anderen server
<georgieee> ich habe bereits auch se un de versucht
<k1l> wenn das nichts bringt versuch mal das hier: http://www.bachinator.de/2011/01/apt-hash-summe-stimmt-nicht-ueberein/
<jokrebel> georgieee: Kannst Du uns bitte mal Deine Quellen zeigen?
<georgieee> funktioniert auch nicht
<georgieee> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758570/
<georgieee> Habe folgendes Problem: Kann weder Pakete installieren noch Updates durchführen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758518/
<georgieee> sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758556/ 21:05:26
<georgieee> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758557/
<georgieee> Meine bisherigen Lösungsversuche: apt-get update / apt-get fix-missing / andere Quellen versuchen / http://www.bachinator.de/2011/01/apt-hash-summe-stimmt-nicht-ueberein/
<georgieee> Hat leider alles nicht geholfen. 
<k1l> georgieee: langsam glaube ich das liegt eher an deiner verbindung
<georgieee> k1l: Das kann auch sein.
<jokrebel> georgieee: Versuch mal die Binary-Quellen rauszunehmen. Dann noch mal update + upgrade. Und dann aufs neue.
<k1l> georgieee: alleine wie oft du grade schon reconnectest hast. 
<georgieee> momentan scheint die verbindung stabil zu sein
<georgieee> jorebel: Ich probiere es
<wolflkoder> Hallo, gibst ne Möglichkeit mit hdparm die Systemplatten (Raid1) schlafen zu legen ?
<k1l> wolflkoder: das wird nicht klappen im betrieb die platten schlafenzulegen
<k1l> bzw würde die platten so oft aufwecken, dass die mechanisch schaden nehmen
<wolflkoder> gibt ne Möglichkeit für einen zeitgesteuerte Standby Betrieb?
<k1l> runterfahren mit cron geht sicher. aufwachen wüsste ich jetzt nicht
<wolflkoder> ok danke
<georgieee> k1l, hattest  recht. lag am Internet. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
<megon> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe probleme mit der grub2 - Conf-Datei. Hat hier jemand die originaldatei fuer mich?
<megon> .... grub2 ubuntu 11.04#
<bekks> Was denn für Probleme?
<megon> bekks - nach einem Update ist die Anzeige NACH dem Bootmenue immer 640x480
<bekks> ,grub2? megon 
<p0wny> megon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> Und welches Update meinst Du?
<megon> Keine Ahnung. Dies war zu Anfang nach der Installation vermutlich ein Kernekupdate. Das Problem besteht schon seit langem - nur stört es mich nun, da ich die Meldungen nach dem ESC-Druck nicht gescheit lesen kann
<megon> Ja, die URL kenne ich natürlich. auch habe ich die Parameter GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<megon> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep gesetzt.... 
<megon> jo, grub 2
<dreamon> startupmanager damit kann man es glaub ich anpassen.. mit ein paar mausklicks..
<k1l> megon: auch update-grub gemacht?
<megon> Ja. das update wurde durchgeführt - Ohne Fehlermeldung
<megon> startupmanager - muss ich mal testen - kenne ich überhaupt nicht
<megon> der startupmanager zeigt mir schon 1280xsowieso an. Sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren
<bekks> megon: Nopaste doch mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<megon> So, jetzt bekomme ich gleich bestimmt eins aufs dach .........
<megon> No LSB modules are available.
<megon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<megon> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<megon> Release:	11.04
<megon> Codename:	natty
<megon> sorry ;-)
<bekks> ,nopaste? megon 
<p0wny> megon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> Richtig, wenn Du schon vorher weisst, dass Du Mist machst, dann lass es.
<megon> ja
<jokrebel> megon: Wenn Du es schon wei?t ist es "Vorsatz"
<megon> ich "hatte die paste-Funktion" aber nicht "auf dem schirm"
<megon> mache ich halt sonst nie
<bekks> Egal, es war Vorsatz.
<megon> jetzt der kick?
<bekks> Ist dein Ubuntu neuinstalliert und Du hast "nur" die Updates eingespielt bei der Installation?
<megon> Installiert wurde es vor Monaten auf dem Notebook. Irgend Update brachte, wie schon erwähnt, die Veränderung
<megon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516316/
<megon> so? - war nur ein Test.
<megon> ok, da kommt wohl nichts mehr. Dennoch bedanke ich mich für die Unterstützung. Ich werde es weiter versuchen - by
<jokrebel> ,geduld? megon
<p0wny> megon: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<megon> natürlich. war ja noch nicht weg
<k1l> megon: nopaste mal deine grub.cfg
<megon> ok. danke
<megon> sekunde
<k1l> megon: und wenn du hier mit ansage gegen die regeln verstößt wird man nciht beliebter :/
<guntbert> megon: ein kleiner Rat für die Zukunft: wenn du von jemandem was brauchst, teste nicht gleich zu Anfang dessen Nachsicht :-)
<megon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516324/
<megon> ok, ok. Seit Ihr fertig? Ich habe mir die past-url als bookmark gelegt......
<k1l> megon: nee, die hier: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<megon> sorry
<megon> Anbei die grub.cfg
<megon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516327/
<k1l> mach mal nen sudo update-grub
<k1l> und befehl samt ausgabe nopasten
<fbausch> megon: eine Frage: ist die Bildschirmauflösung dauerhaft auf 640x480 eingestellt? oder bezieht sich das nur auf den Splashscreen?
<megon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516330/
<k1l> die grub.cfg hat ja set gfxmode=1280x1024 drin.
<k1l> megon: jetzt nochmal die grub.cfg aus dem /boot
<megon> Das Bootmenue ist "richtig" dannach werden div. Ausgaben auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben (ESC-Taste) incl. "ubuntu mit den Laufpunkten" diese sind jeweils in 640x480 - ebenfalls bei herunterfahren des Systems
<megon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516333/
<Lasall> sieht irgendwie gleich aus
<megon> fbausch - splashscreen - gemeint ist der Ablauf bis zur grafischen Darstellung?
<k1l> achso, dachte das grubmenü ist zu klein/groß
<fbausch> Splashscreen = "ubuntu mit den Laufpunkten"
<megon> fbausch - und genau dieser ist "fehlerhaft" dargestellt
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth  schau da mal rein, da gibts auch was zu auflösungen
<megon> Das bootmenu ist richtig. nachfolgend verändert sich die Darstellung
<k1l> megon: das nach grub hat ja auch mit grub nichts mehr zu tun
<megon> hmmmm. Ich dachte, die grub-Einstellungen werden "übergeben"
<megon> Der Link muss erst einmal durchgearbeitet werden........... sekunde
<megon> Hmmm. Wenn ich "sudo plymouth --show-splash " aufrufe, erscheint die Ausgabe ordnungsgemäß
<k1l> megon: schau nochmal in den artikel und schau mal genau die angabe an, die da steht und die du in die defaults eingetragen hast
<megon> Ich hoffe, meine Letzte Eingabe konnte nach dem automatischem Abmelden noch gelesen werden.... Ich werde dieses überarbeiten und bedanke mich für die Unterstützung. ggf. würde ich morgen Abend einen erneuten Kontakt erstellen - by. (Mein Hund wartet schon)
<jokrebel> bye
<MeMyself> Gibt es für ubuntu 11.10 eine automatisch elüftersteuerung?
<waterstorm> wie gut ist das thinkpad x60 bzw. t60 mit ubuntu kompatibel?
<Fuchs> waterstorm: gut, siehe www.thinkwiki.org fuer mehr Details, vor allem weil es das in verschiedenen Ausfuehrungen gibt
<Fuchs> ,hcl? waterstorm koennte man noch zusaetzlich fragen: 
<p0wny> waterstorm koennte man noch zusaetzlich fragen: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Fuchs> aber bei Thinkpads ist thinkwiki besser
<waterstorm> Fuchs: danke...
<k1l> MeMyself: die lüfter sollten automatisch gesteuert werden
<MeMyself> k1l: kann man das kontrollieren?
<k1l> MeMyself: kommt sehr drauf an
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung MeMyself 
<MeMyself> k1l: Dieser Artikel wurde für die folgenden Ubuntu-Versionen getestet:
<MeMyself>     Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04
<MeMyself> k1l: ist das nicht etwas zu alt für ubuntu 11.10?
<k1l> MeMyself: das ist aber nichts für mal eben kurz hier einen befehl eintippen und gut ist. da muss man sich schon deutlich einarbeiten. im schlimmsten fall kannst du deine hardware grillen
<MeMyself> k1l: okay dann lass ich es lieber aber trotzdem danke :)
<k1l> MeMyself: das sollte noch gültig sein, bietet aber eine gute ausgangsbasis für weitere nachforschungen
<waterstorm> Fuchs: danke für den Tipp, werde mir das mal anschauen...
<waterstorm> @ all: n8
<waterstorm> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-04
<gkckxj> hi
<gkckxj> hey 
<JB__> guten morgen
<JB__> mein system (ubuntu 10.04 LTS) startet nur noch in die busybox, auch der wiederherstellungsmodus 
<JB__> nachdem ich eine weitere festplatte angeschlossen habe und versucht zu formatieren
<JB__> jetzt wollte ich via live-usb fsck ausführen, aber mein live-usb startet nicht: unable to open /dev/sda
<JB__> Wenn ihr mir helfen möchtet, sagt mir bitte, was ihr für infos braucht
<bekks> Hast Du die zweite Festplatte mal wieder ausgebaut?
<JB__> ja, die ist jetzt draußen
<Frickelpit> JB__: wann kommt die meldung mit sda?
<bekks> beim Versuch fsck /dev/sda auszuführen.
<JB__> wenn ich den live-usb boote
<bekks> Was Unsinn ist :)
<bekks> JB__: Wann ganz genau kommt die Meldung?
<JB__> nein, live-usb 10.04 bootet nicht, das ist das problem
<Frickelpit> JB__: dann kann die meldung aber nicht stimmen
<bekks> Frickelpit: ack.
<JB__> also, die genaue meldung lautet: 
<JB__> " killed stdin:error 0
<JB__> unable to open '/dev/sda'
<bekks> Welcher Befehl verursacht die Meldung denn?
<JB__> es gibt keinen befehl, ich boote das live-usb und drück dann f1 um zu sehen, wie der boot-vorgang läuft, da kommt dann das
<Frickelpit> JB__: und dein rechner nimmt auch den stick als erstes bootmedium? wie hast du den stick erstellt?
<bekks> ahja
<JB__> mit dem startmedienersteller
<JB__> es wird auch vom stick gebootet, denn das habe ich im bootmenü so ausgewählt
<Frickelpit> könnte am versuch die swap zu nutzen liegen, das er deswegen sda nicht bekommt
<Frickelpit> wie hast du versucht zu formatieren?
<JB__> was genau, die 1. festplatte mit 10.04 drauf, die zweite neue oder den usb-stick?
<Frickelpit> die zweite natürlich
<Frickelpit> ich denek mal, dass du bestimmt nicht sda formatiert hast oder?
<Frickelpit> *denke
<JB__> nein, garantiert nicht, die zweite festplatte hat 1 TB, die mit system 140. gb
<bekks> 140GB Festplatten? Wo soll es die gegeben haben? :)
<Frickelpit> bekks: im 140-store *scnr*
<JB__> deswegen wollte ich ja eine neue :)
<bekks> Frickelpit: :D
<bekks> JB__: 140GB Festplatten gab es nie :)
<JB__> 120
<JB__> um den dreh
<Frickelpit> und die neue ist eine externe per USB oder intern?
<JB__> intern, sata
<JB__> kann ich durch irgendeinen bootmodus des live-usb verhindern, dass er versucht, auf /dev/sda zuzugreifen
<bekks> Nimm die Boot Optionen "quiet" und "splash" raus.
<JB__> so: "-quiet -splash"
<bekks> Nein.
<JB__> -quietsplash
<bekks> Ich sagte rausnehmen, nicht Minus davor.
<Frickelpit> JB__: quasi so: " " ;)
<JB__> irgendwie habe ich keine möglichkeiten beim live-usb die boot-optionen zu ändern, jedenfalls gibt es keine zeile, die quietsplash enthält
<JB__> ich probiere mal knoppix aus, trotzdem danke für eure hilfe
<bekks> Ich sehe die Option sofort. :)
<bekks> Man muss halt lesen was auf dem Bildschirm steht.
<bekks> Du kannst beim Booten die Optionen ändern, machst das, gehst ans Ende der Zeile und entfernst die Optionen.
<JB__> was muss ich dann drücken?
<JB__> also, was muss ich drücken?
<Frickelpit> afaik F4 oder F6
<Frickelpit> steht aber auch da
<bekks> 1204 095451 <+bekks> Man muss halt lesen was auf dem Bildschirm steht.
<bekks> :)
<JB__> tja, lesen war nie meine stärke
<JB__> ich guck mal, ob ich es finde, danke
<bekks> Tja, da können wir Dir nicht helfen.
<bekks> ;)
<clif> morsche
<drizzto> Ich hab da ein kleines Porblem mit meinem Weather Screenlet vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen :-) Das Teil wird ordnetlich angezeigt bis auf die schrift die ist irgendwie zur hälfte aus dem Screenlet raus
<fellbuendel> drizzto: verwendet das eventuell eine Schriftart, die du nicht hast (und die schmaler ist)?
<drizzto> öhm naja ich hab bei dem Screenlet default als Theme und sonst kann ich da nirgendwo die schriftart einstellen
<fellbuendel> das doof
<fellbuendel> ich kenne das Ding leider nicht und finde unter der Bezeichnung nichts eindeutiges...
<drizzto> unter welchen bezeichnungen?
<fellbuendel> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/guess-the-web-browser.jpg/1322991706
<Wedelwolf> falschre channel? :P
<fellbuendel> ja
<fellbuendel> drizzto: unter der Bezeichnung "weather screenlet" - ich finde mal eben drei Stücke Software, die da drauf so halbwegs hören
<drizzto> WeatherScreenlet v0.5.1++ heißt das teil
<bullgard4> drizzto: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du? Welche Desktopumgebung?
<fellbuendel> ok, da: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Weather+Screenlet?content=99586
<fellbuendel> was die Frage aufwirft, ob es mit einem anderen Theme eventuell keinen ärger macht
<drizzto> gnome 3 bullgard6 und das 11.10er ubuntu also das zuletzt erschiene ich hab jetzt aber einfach ein anderes screenlet genommn da scheints zu gehen lag alos scheinbar an der "app" selber
<bekks> drizzto: gnome 3 ist keine Ubuntu Version. Welche Ubuntu Version benutzt Du?
<bekks> drizzto: Vergiss es - passt schon :)
<bekks> drizzto: Aber wo hast Du gnome3 her?
<drizzto> ;-) hab dazu gelernt
<drizzto> ehm fellbuendel hab die themes von dem screenlet alle druchprobiert überall das selbe
<drizzto> ehm das gnome habe ich ganz normal aus dem softwarecenter runter geladen
<fellbuendel> drizzto: das spricht gegen ein kaputtes Theme, kann dann aber gerne noch an kaputtem Gnom3 liegen...
<drizzto> joa kann sein aber wie gesagt hab jetzt ne andere Weather "app" da funzt es super
<drizzto> hab aber noch so ein zwei probleme mit gnome jedesmal wenn ich oben in die ecke gehe ist diese "smooth" effekt mit grafikfehlern verbunden
<drizzto> hatte auch bisschen probleme mit dem grafiktreiber musste ich von ati direkt runterladen und so installieren hatte dazu ne anleitung im forum/wiki gefunden
<bullgard4> drizzto: On welche Ecke gehe? Die rechte obere Ecke? 
<bullgard4> drizzto: On welche Ecke gehe? Die linke obere Ecke? 
<bullgard4> s/On/In/
<p0wny> bullgard4 meant: drizzto: In welche Ecke gehe? Die linke obere Ecke? 
<drizzto> öh bei mir passiert nur links oben was ^
<bullgard4> drizzto: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet: "Hot corner - moving the mouse pointer to the top left corner of the screen will take you to the overview or back to the desktop." Das passiertt bei Dir nicht oder nicht richtig? Was hat das mit "smooth" zu tun? 
<drizzto> ja diese darin beschriebene overview kommt aber der übergang vom desktop dahin ist ja normaleweise weich also es wird sozusagen eigeblendet. Wärend das geschiet flimmert und flackert mein bild. hoffe ich konnt es jetzt besser beschreiben
<drizzto> diese übergänge bezeichnet man meines wissens auch als smooth also von der eigenschaft her
<bullgard4> drizzto: Ach so. Du meinst keinen plötzlichen, sondern einen allmählichen Übergang zum neuen Bildschirmbild. --  Das liegt viellcht an Compiz. --  Bist Du sicher, daß Du den Grafiktreiber richtig installiert hast?
<drizzto> hmm naja mir macht es den anschein da gibt es ja auch richtig und richtiger ^^ sagen wirs mal so die grafikfehler die ich vorher in der leiste am oberen bildschirmrand hatte sind weg
<bullgard4> drizzto: Frag mal hier im Kanal <Fuchs>, wenn er mal wieder auftaucht. Der kennt sich mit ATI-Grafik gut aus. 
<drizzto> oki danke trotzdem
<bullgard4> drizzto: Du kannst Dich auf das Interview auch vorbereiten, indem Du das Log /var/log/Xorg..0.log bzw. /var/log/Xorg..0.log.old nach den Strings '(EE)' und '(WW)' greppst.
<drizzto> oki muss ich mal gucken :-) danke für den tip
<drizzto> oh ja da find ich was
<drizzto> und auch was was die schriftarten angeht ^
<drizzto> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404507/
<nxthor> moin! merke gerade dass mein iTunes (10.5+) nicht mehr mit dem mt-daapd (firefly) zusammen arbeiten will - hat jemand das selbe Problem (gehabt)?
<fellbuendel> drizzto: das stinkt nach fehlenden Fonts...
<drizzto> ja das eine schon dachte ich mir auch aber das mit dem übergang nach fehlenden graka settings oder so
<drizzto> ehm wie bekomme ich denn die fonts da rein?
<fellbuendel> die Fonts sind in ein paar Paketen verteilt, die sich dann normalerweise auch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse installieren sollten...
<drizzto> hmm hilft es vielleicht über apt-get noch die abhängigkeiten durchlaufen zu lassen?
<fellbuendel> möglich, die Schriftarten dürften aber ziemlich weit "unten" angehängt sein
<drizzto> naja gut sofern sie drin stehen sollte das ja kein problem sein 
<drizzto> hmm nee glaub das war nicht des rätzels lösung ^^
<fellbuendel> das wäre doch schonmal was
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo! Sagt mal, wie mache ich denn in Natilus "CD/DVD" kopieren, um eine Video DVD zu kopieren?
<LurchiderLurch> Ich sehe den Befehl nicht bzw. sehe nicht, wo ich das auswählen kann,.
<LurchiderLurch> erstmal will ich nur ein Iso Image erzeugen
<nxthor> habe das immer mit dd auf dem terminal gemacht
<LurchiderLurch> Welche datei enthalt denn die video DVD? /dev/dvd?
<nxthor> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html hilft evtl für dd-Ansatz
<bekks> LurchiderLurch: Das kann man so nicht mit Nautilus IIRC.
<bekks> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/pfad/zur/datei.iso
<nxthor> jo, hat mir oft geholfen, vorallem wenn die DVD mal zickig war
<LurchiderLurch> bekks, weil unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Video-DVD_kopieren steht, das ginge mit nautilus auch 
<LurchiderLurch> Funktiert das auch mit CSS verschlüsselten Video DVDs? Ja oder?
<LurchiderLurch> Ich meine, dd sollte das doch nicht interessieren, weil es eine "heile" DVD bitgenau kopiert. Sehe ich das richtig?
<nxthor> richtig
<LurchiderLurch> Das bedeutet doch auch, dass man solche CSS knacker unter Linux nur zum Abspielen braucht, richtig?
<nxthor> bin mir nicht sicher, ob es da noch fallen gibt, die man als kopierschutz nutzen könnte, aber zum abspielen muss man das medium ja in jedem fall auslesen können
<nxthor> habe keine ahnung von CSS in verbindung mit DVDs :)
<bekks> LurchiderLurch: In dem Artikel steht, dass man mit NAutilus eine DVD kopieren kann - auf einen DVD Rohling (nennt man brennen). Da steht, dass man die nicht einfach so auf Festplatte kopieren kann.
<LurchiderLurch> bekks, oh, dann habe ich mich da verlesen. Ich dachte, man könnte mit Nautilus eine ISO erstellen. Dass man nicht einfach die Filmdateien kopieren kann und so, das ist mir klar. Signaturen oder so einer Video DVD sind ja andere als von einer DVD-R etc.
<bekks> Signaturen? Du verwechselst da gerade einiges :)
<nxthor> ich glaube er meint mit signaturen den aufbau des Filesystems? also die struktur, damit es eine "Video-DVD" ist statt Daten-DVD
<bekks> Ja, und dann lese man sich bitte aufmerksam folgenden Satz durch:
<bekks> "Aufgrund der DVD-Video Spezifikation (beispielsweise bzgl. des Dateisystems, der physikalischen Position bestimmter Daten auf der DVD usw.) ist es nicht möglich, die sich auf einer Video-DVD befindenden Ordner einfach auf die Festplatte zu kopieren, um sie von dort auf einen Rohling zu brennen..."
<nxthor> :) den habe ich auch gelesen, und mich gewundert, woher die annahme kommt, dass es gehen müsste… klar, aber wenn man die iso erstmal hat, gehts vermutlich auch "einfach" weiter
<bekks> Wenn man die Iso hat, klickt man rechts da drauf und brennt das Ding - aber dann ist das eine Daten-CD mit einem ISO als einziger Datei drauf.
<bekks> Oder man nimmt k3b und macht das, was man tun will ohne sich Sorgen zu machen.
<nxthor> :)
<nxthor> nutze linux nur am server… Mac OS kann zum Glück mit iso etc. recht einfach umgehen
<bekks> Das kann Linux auch.
<nxthor> aber k3b ist ja auch recht schnell genutzt
<bekks> Nur nimmt man zum CD-Dingsen nicht Nautilus.
<nxthor> :)
<nxthor> your filebrowser is only a filebrowser :)
<k1l_> bei (S)Video-CDs ist das IIRC möglich, dass man einfach die Ordnerstruktur samt Inhalt kopiert und das weiterhin als (S)Video-CD erkannt wird. Warscheinlich kommt daher die Erwähnung, dass das mit DVDs nichtmehr geht.
<bekks> Ack.
<LurchiderLurch> Im Wiki steht "Man kann für diesen Zweck stattdessen die Funktion "CD/DVD brennen" aus dem Nautilus-Kontextmenü verwenden, da für die Zwischenspeicherung der Daten auf der Festplatte ein exaktes Datenträger-Abbild erzeugt wird."
<LurchiderLurch> Und das steht bezüglich Nautilus im wiki
<bekks> Hinweis:
<bekks> Um Filme zu sichern sind ggf. weitere Codecs erforderlich. Hier sind die Bestimmungen des jeweiligen Landes zu beachten - s. u.a. Kopierschutz. 
<LurchiderLurch> Dass ich dann annehme, Nautilus besitze selber die Fähigkeit eine Abbilddatei (z.B. ein ISO) von einer eingelegten DVD zu erzeugen, das ist dann doch logisch!
<bekks> Bitte auch die nächsten zwei Zeilen lesen und verstehen.
<LurchiderLurch> Und CSS Schutz verhindert das kopieren einer DVD via Nautilus über ISO Dateien?
<LurchiderLurch> Jedenfalls hat dd den Job gemacht.
<bekks> Richtig.
<nxthor> scheinbar
<k1l_> LurchiderLurch: mit dem Kopierschutz sind die Jungs etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen und da gibt es immer wieder Probleme je nach verwendeter DVD. Es kann vereinzelt funktionieren, aber wie du ja merkst wird in der Praxis dd oder ein Brennprogramm empfohlen.
<LurchiderLurch> Normalerweise kann ich Brasero benutzen, aber diesmal hat auch dd sehr gut funktioniert. Ich bedanke mich und wünsche einen schönen Tag.
<bekks> Brasero. Mir wird schlecht. :(
<drizzto> Hab noch ein problem! Jedes mal wenn ich meine externe Festplatte mounte möchte sagt er das das dateisystem nur lesbar ist
<bekks> Dann nimm eine Livecd und führe fsck -f aus
<drizzto> hmm kann ich das nicht mit dem aktuellen system machen?!
<bekks> Nein.
<drizzto> wieso nicht
<bekks> Weils nicht geht? Wenn das Dateisystem wirklich defekt ist und repariert wird, musst du sowieso neustarten. 
<sash_> Kann man. Er spricht von einer externen Platte.
<bekks> Ah :)
<drizzto> oki ^^ hätte mich jetzt gewundert danke
<bekks> unmounten, fsck -f
<drizzto> hmm kann ich das auch bei ntfs machen?
<bekks> Würde ich persönlich nur mit Windows tun.
<drizzto> hmm kann windows ext3?
<bekks> Nein.
<drizzto> oh mann ^^
<mathiasmn> Hi, ich habe auch ein Problem: Mein Kopfhöreranschluss funktioniert nicht. Laut cat /proc/asound/cards ist die Karte "HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB" und der Codec "VIA VT2020". Was kann ich tun?
<k1l_> drizzto: die laufwerksverwaltung hat auch ne gui für das ganze. aber ntfs lässt man am besten von nem windows "checken"
<micsch> mathiasmn: lautstärke-regler überprüft?
<drizzto> ja ich mach das aber ehrlich gesagt lieber mit der konsole :-) da weis man was man tut
<mathiasmn> bei alsamixer hab ich alles auf laut und trotzdem kommt kein ton raus.
<dadrc> mathiasmn, und in pulse?
<k1l_> drizzto: klar, die meisten die hier aufschlagen haben nur meistens lieber was zum klicken. deswegen hab ichs nochmal erwähnt
<mathiasmn> ich hab bei pavucontrol den port auf: "analoger kopfhörer" und lautstärke auch auf 100% es kommt aber immer noch nichts raus.
<drizzto> k1l_: danke :-) werde aber dann denk ich meine platte irgendwie auf ext3 oder 4 umpartitionieren will die über mein altes netbook ins netzwerk freigeben
<mathiasmn> wenn ich da wieder zurück auf "analoger ausgang" gehe kommt es ganz normal aus den Lautsprechern raus aber mit den Kopfhörern geht es nicht.
<bekks> drizzto: ext3/4 sind Dateisysteme - daher formatiert man dann und partitioniert nicht ;)
<tripled> mathiasmn: das problem habe ich auch bei mir liegts am chipsatz 
<dadrc> mathiasmn, dann wird es wohl am Treiber liegen. Es gibt ein paar Optionen dafür, mit denen man das fixen kann. 
<mathiasmn> tripled: also lässt es sich nicht beheben?
<dadrc> Moment.
<tripled> mathiasmn: ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden wie
<drizzto> öh ja wie auch immer nur wird es da wahrscheinlich keine lösung geben bei der ich die daten auf der platte lassen kann oder?!
<mathiasmn> tripled: Ok dann werde ich selber weitersuchen. Wenn ich was finde lass ich es euch wissen. Danke
<dadrc> mathiasmn, guck dir das mal hier an: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tripled> mathiasmn: dank dir!
<dadrc> Weiterer Parameter, der helfen könnte, wäre position_fix=1
<dadrc> Wo genau der hingehört usw, siehe Link
<mathiasmn> Ok mache ich danke
<tripled> nochmal zu dem soundproblem:
<tripled> ich habe ubuntu 10.10 liegt dann die datei die ich ändern soll in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base oder /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dadrc> Guck nach, sollte nur eine von beiden geben
<mathiasmn> tripled: ich habe ganz unten hinzugefügt "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" bei der .conf
<tripled> okay danke 
<tripled> euch beide
<mathiasmn> aber bei mir funktioniert es noch nicht.
<dadrc> War auch nur eine Idee, muss nicht klappen. Aber es gibt ja noch einiges mehr an Treiberoptionen
<tripled> also ich habe jetzt das hier in die .conf hinzugefügt
<tripled> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
<tripled> options snd-hda-intel model=medion
<tripled> mal sehen 
<dadrc> das sollte eine zeile mit beiden optionen seinn
<tripled> oh äh wie meinst du das?
<dadrc> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=medion
<tripled> alles in eine zeile also?
<tripled> okay nochmal
<mathiasmn> die änderungen kann ich doch übernehmen wenn ich das soundsystem mit "sudo alsa force-reload" neustarte?
<dadrc> Normalerweise ja
<tripled> okay bei mir ist es jetzt so: 
<tripled> ich höre durch die kopfhörer sound aber auch durch die notebooklautsprecher 
<tripled> aber eigentlich sollten die notebooklautsprecher ja stumm geschaltet werden
<Plaplup> ich weiß das kling vielleicht tivia aber hast du versucht sie neu anzustecken (kopfhörer)?
<tripled> ja mach ich mal eben 
<dadrc> tripled, dann stimmt entweder die Option noch nicht ganz oder deine Soundkarte hat kein Jack Sensing.
<dadrc> Eventuell kannst du die Boxen aber in Pulse ausmachen
<tripled> also ich hab auch noch ein win7 als dualboot und da geht das 
<tripled> okay ich versuche das in pulse
<tripled> einstellungen/klang? ist das pulse?
<dadrc> Ich nehm dafür immer pavucontrol, der Rest hat mir zu wenig Optionen
<tripled> okay such ich mal
<dadrc> Ansonsten kann ich dir/euch da nicht weiter helfen, hab so eine Karte nicht.
<dadrc> Aber die Richtung scheint ja zu stimmen
<tripled> ich hab jetzt mal auch bei einstellungen klang bei verbindungsglied auf "analog headphones" umgestellt manuell
<tripled> aber jetzt schweigen die kopfhörer wieder
<rref> hallo kenn mir jemand sagen wie den folgenden player "http://www.getdeb.net/software/pragha" in ubuntu 11.10 installiert bekomme? Ich hab es bereits mit apt-get install probiert sowie einem Server wechseln bei den Paketquellen
<k1l_> rref: wie du siehst bieten die kein oneiric paket an
<bullgard4> rref: Pragha wird bisher regulär von Ubuntu nicht als Paket bereitgestellt.
<rref> dache das man es über die webseite "getdeb" bekommen könnte 
<Plaplup> hubschi
<rref> was gebe es den als Alternative für einen ressourcenschonenden player (Clementine verbraucht bei mir 20% CPU)?
<bullgard4> rref: Audacious ist ressourcenschonend, soweit ich weiß.
<ring0> rref, quod libet könnte auch interessant sein
<k1l_> ,getdeb? rref 
<p0wny> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber getdeb
<k1l_> rref: habe rgade gesehen, dass sie doch nen 11.10er paket haben. also nimm mal die anleitung zu getdeb
<rref> wo finde ich die ?
<rref> dache das ein klick genügen würde?
<ring0> rref, wenn du vorher das getdeb packet installiert hast, ja
<mathiasmn> tripled, du kannst versuchen in alsamixer nur deine lautsprecher auszuschalten und deine kopfhöhrer anzulassen.
<ring0> rref, http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.10#how_to_install
<k1l_> rref: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/getdeb
<k1l_> sei dir aber bewusst, dass es eine fremquelle ist
<tripled> mathiasmn: wenn ich alsamixer im terminal eingebe dann habe ich unter headphones ein "00" stehen 
<mathiasmn> wenn du nur sound über deine kopfhörer haben willst dann drehst du das hoch und Front runter.
<karl> hallo
<Guest85964> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen benutzer mit benutzer ID 0 anlege? Das ist doch normalerweise root? Kann ich in der /etc/passwd einfach die ID von root ändern und dann nen Nutzer anlegen?
<bekks> Nein.
<Frickelpit> wäre ziemlich … naja
<bekks> Fass den root Account nicht an. Wenn Du die EUID 0 brauchst, benutze sudo.
<mathiasmn> noch mal eine frage zu dem audioproblem: könnte es sein dass das problem behoben wird, wenn ich am mainboard dem Stecker von HD Audio auf AC 97 umstecke?
<bekks> Möglich, ja.
<apollo13> Guest85964: alles unter 1000 hast du nicht (lies niemals niemals niemals) anzugreifen
<Guest85964> bekks: Ich habe das als Hausaufgabe bekommen; aus meinen Augen macht es keinen sinn die UID zu ändern... es geht wohl um den theoretischen Hintergrund der UID 0; ich denke das system verwendet intern die UID 0 als referenten für root. Sprich: wenn ich root die UID 100 gebe und einen User "test" mit UID0 mache, dann müsste "test" root rechte haben... odeR?
<bekks> Fail.
<apollo13> Guest85964: zeig mal die hausaufgabe
<Guest85964> genau deswegen frage ich :)
<bekks> Du kannst nur mit der EUID 0 einen User anlegen.
<bekks> Ergo musst du einen User mit einer UID > 0 anlegen, und anschliessend manuell die _Namen_ tauschen.
<Guest85964> Exercise 1-2: Create a second account with UID 0. How did you do this?
<bekks> man adduser :)
<bekks> Option -u finden :)
<apollo13> bekks: naja das geht ja auch nicht…
<apollo13> wer stellt denn so ne frage
<Guest85964> also # adduser test # vi etc/passwd und dort root und test als eintrag tauschen?
<bekks> Wieso geht das nicht? :D
<Fuchs> Guest85964: uhm, sorry, helfen wir Dir da gerade bei den Hausaufgaben? 
<Guest85964> sprich: nur den namen
<apollo13> bekks: weil adduser kein -u hat, maximal useradd
<Guest85964> Fuchs: ja; ich denke es ist interessant darüber zu diskutieren
<bekks> apollo13: ack :)
<Fuchs> Guest85964: dann denke ich, dass #ubuntu-de-offtopic der Kanal waer. Danke :) 
<drizzto> Fuchs: weist du dazu vielleicht ne lösung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404507/
<Fuchs> Guest85964: und bitte erwaehn da auch, dass das Hausaufgaben sind. 
<Guest85964> okay, dann wechsel ich mal den channel. Danke :)
<drizzto> ich hab grafikfehler wenn ich oben links bei gnome 3 in ide ecke gehe
<Fuchs> drizzto: ich bin eher der nvidia Mensch, aber je nach Karte koenntest Du den freien Treiber versuchen
<Fuchs> ,ati? drizzto da lesen
<p0wny> drizzto da lesen, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<drizzto> ja den aktuellen trieber hab ich schon drauf
<Fuchs> drizzto: es gibt zwei, Du sollst den anderen nehmen
<Fuchs> steht im Artikel 
<drizzto> hmm blöde frage woer weiß ich eigentlich das ich ne ati und keine nvidia habe
<drizzto> lspci?
<apollo13> hehe, ja
<Fuchs> drizzto: lspci | grep VGA 
<Fuchs> aber da die netten Warnungen da sagen, dass fglrx verwendet wird, gehe ich stark von Ati aus
<Fuchs> sonst haettest Du dann wirklich ein Problem 
<mathiasmn> juhu es hat funktioniert. Ich habe den AC 97 anschluss verwendet, im BIOS eingestellt. Dann stand bei alsamixer "Independen" das habe ich auf off geschalten.
<tripled> mathiasmn: cool!
<drizzto> ja Fuchs war mir nur grad nicht mehr sicher ^^ ich versuchs dann mal mit dem radeon treiber und berichte
<mathiasmn> ich habe auch rausgefunden, dass dann bei alsamixer "headphone" nichts mit den Kopfhörern zu tun hat.
<rref> danke für den support, hab am ende doch quad libet genommen :-)
<tripled> mathiasmn: nicht?
<mathiasmn> tripled, ich kann es hoch und runter drehen, aber an keiner lautsärke ändert sich was.
<ring0> rref hat ein quad gekauft ;)
<tripled> hmm 
<drizzto> Fuchs: jetzt springt er auf gnome zurück soweit ich das beurteilen kann
<Fuchs> drizzto: meh, dann reicht ihm der freie Treiber wohl nicht fuer das Compositing 
<Fuchs> drizzto: in dem Fall: nimm wieder fglrx und melde das als Bug 
<drizzto> hmm naja ich hatte auch erst mit dem ati mehr fehler da war die leiste oben komplett bund das hat dann der aktuelle behoben aber mit diesem übegang das funzt noch nicht so recht
<drizzto> oki
<drizzto> wie mach ich das
<Fuchs> drizzto: sollte ein Screenshot das Problem einfangen, dann haeng einen an. Zusaetzlich noch die Version des verwendeten Treibers, das /var/log/Xorg.0.log und die Ausgabe von lspci -vvv  (der Teil mit der Graphikkarte sollte reichen) 
<Fuchs> ,launchpad? drizzto: da kannst Du Fehler melden 
<p0wny> drizzto da kannst Du Fehler melden, launchpad ist da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad
<drizzto> oki ^^ ich versuch mal mein glück
<Fuchs> Projekt auswaehlen  (Gnome3 oder flgrx) und dann kannst Du rechts Fehler melden
<Fuchs> prima, viel Erfolg
<grmls> hi zusammen
<grmls> Habe mal ne Frage. Habe damals beim installieren von Kubuntu die privaten Dateien verschlüsseln laßen. Habe nun aber Ubuntu drauf und möchte meine Home Partition wieder einbinden. Wie kann ich das erreichen??
<grmls> keiner ne idee?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? grmls 
<p0wny> grmls: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<grmls> oki
<Fuchs> grmls: dazu muesste man wissen wie genau die Platte verschluesselt worden ist, an sich sollte aber ein Einbinden, wenn Du das Passwort noch weisst, kein Problem sein 
<Fuchs> grmls: vielleicht findest Du, bis sich jemand meldet, hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschlüsseln schon etwas dazu
<grmls> okay werde ich mal nachlesen. Passwort habe ich hier noch.
<Fuchs> es hat sonst auch einen Artikel zu TrueCrypt, sollte das verwendet worden sein
<Fuchs> ansonsten musst Du Dich gedulden, bis jemand mit Ahnung von dem Thema auftaucht, mein Lieblingsthema ist es nicht. Bedenke aber: es ist Sonntag
<grmls> weißt du denn rein zufällig mit welchem verfahren die home partition verschlüsselt wird bei der installation. Man konnte ja dort ganz einfach den haken setzen.
<Fuchs> leider nein, wie gesagt. 
<grmls> okay ich arbeit mich mal durch
<dadrc> grmls, normalerweise wird zum Verschlüsseln des Home-Verzeichnisses ecryptfs benutzt
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<grmls> danke dadrc :) 
<dadrc> Viel mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen, aber der Wiki-Artikel da ist recht ausführlich =)
<grmls> okay. 
<jokrebel> namd
<havald> nabend
<havald> kann mir jemand dabei helfen, einen intel 3945agb wlan chipsatz vom notebook unter lucid zum laufen zu bringen?
<grossing> havald, beschreibe dein Problem. Wenn dir jemand helfen kann wird er helfen (das kann ein wenig dauern - ich kann es nicht, hab von WLAN keinen Plan)
<gurkeli> hallo hat wer ne ahnung wie ich die wlan-karte ZyAir B-120 zum laufen bekomme?
<grossing> ,wf? gurkeli 
<p0wny> gurkeli: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<havald> der wlanchip intel pro 3945abg wird mit lspci erkannt, läßt sich allerdings im netzwerkmanager im panel nicht aktivieren (hellgrau hinterlegt, nicht anklickbar). Eingeschaltet ist  Wlan.
<gurkeli> ehrlich gesagt benutze ich debian-lenny, aber die sind wieder mal so arrogant und antworten nicht
<gurkeli> ist ein uraltes laptop
<apollo13> gurkeli: und damit ist hier der support leider auch schon zu ende ;)
<gurkeli> und die neuen kernel gehn da nicht
<gurkeli> dachte wer von euch kennt vielleicht die karte
<apollo13> ja, aber das hier ist der falsche channel für debian probleme…
<gurkeli> ich hab auf einer anderen kiste ubuntu
<havald> nach einigem lesen div. sites heißt es, ich bräuchte das kernel modul ipw3945, welches aber im "select" von "modul-assistant" nicht vorhanden ist.
<apollo13> gurkeli: aber nicht auf der wo das problem besteht, somit kein support…
<gurkeli> schade
<gurkeli> ich haette einfach den treiber gesuucht
<jokrebel> gurkeli: Dann nutze die Karte dort, dann können wir nochmal drüber reden…
<gurkeli> den gibts ja dann fuer alle distris
<jokrebel> gurkeli: Nicht zwangsläufig.
<gurkeli> diese karte kann ich da nicht einstecken
<gurkeli> ist so ein altes ding das in einen slot kommt und der eeepc hat das nicht
<gurkeli> aber trotzdem danke
<gurkeli> haette ja sein koennen das wer von euch schon mal mit der karte zutun hatte
<jokrebel> gurkeli: "die sind wieder mal so arrogant und antworten nicht" --- wie lange hast Du denn gewartet?
<gurkeli> ich war schon ein paar mal da diesewoche
<gurkeli> es ruehrt sich niemand
<gurkeli> weiss auch nicht warum
<bekks> Wir können Dir da nicht helfen, weil Du kein Ubuntu hast...
<gurkeli> hab ich schon nur nicht da wo die karte rein muss
<apollo13> -_-
<gurkeli> ist ein evo n400c
<gurkeli> urlalt das laptop
<apollo13> gurkeli: bitte lass es sein
<apollo13> du bekommst hier keinen support…
<gurkeli> ja gut
<gurkeli> danke trotzdem
<apollo13> gern geschehen (installier doch einfach ubuntu am laptop ;))
<gurkeli> habe ich versucht
<gurkeli> hat so wenig speicher da will ubuntu nicht
<bekks> Debian will nicht weniger Speicher.
<gurkeli> die alten diastris gehn
<gurkeli> ubuntu faehrt nicht hoch, die live cd
<gurkeli> hab sogar ne alte hedgehog versucht
<gurkeli> xserver will nicht bei ubuntu
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<k1l> havald: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Intel?highlight=3945abg  sollte ootb laufen
<k1l> havald: nopaste mal bitte deine /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l> ,nopaste? havald 
<p0wny> havald: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<havald> ok, mom
<havald> auto lo
<havald> iface lo inet loopback
<apollo13> was sagt sudo rfkill list
<k1l> ok, damit ist schonmal eine fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen
<havald> hard blocked yes
<k1l> havald: nopaste bitte die ganze ausgabe
<apollo13> dann schau mal obs im bios deaktiviert ist
<havald> apollo13 ok, reboote mal
<havald> k1l mom
<havald> apollo13 k1l sry, mußte kurz auf die kleinen aufpassen
<havald> im bios ist alles an, hier der log vom rfkill http://pastebin.com/QFTsq2bP
<jokrebel> havald: Und es ist _sicher_ dass der Hardware-Schalter auf ON steht?
<havald> jup, das ist es ja was mich zur verzweiflung treibt
<havald> evtl der schalter hinüber?
<jokrebel> havald: Mögich wäre das. Hat der ne Kontroll-LED und leuchtet die?
<havald> ja, aber die ist immer an
<havald> hat evtl was mit bluetooth zu tun, ist die selbe
<whatever_42> kann ich in der authorized_keys datei meines ssh servers auch kommentare einfügen damit ich weiß welcher pc diesen key nutzt?
<ppq> whatever_42: ja
<ppq> einfach mit ner raute # am zeilenanfang
<whatever_42> ok danke
<Menuhin> hi 
<Menuhin> is xen dom0 supportet auf ubuntu
<Menuhin> laut inet ist es nicht
<grossing> das Internet behauptet vieles. Was sagen die Ubuntu-Seiten und der Hersteller?
<apollo13> Menuhin: ja
<apollo13> Menuhin: kernel 3.1ff supported dom0 pv opts ootb
<apollo13> sprich es gibt vlt noch keine packages fürn hypervisor selbst, aber der kernel kann alles was nötig ist
<Menuhin> apollo13: ich sehe keine howtos
<Menuhin> zweitens es soll hvm pcipasthrough und usb ünterstüstzt werden
<apollo13> http://xen.org/support/documentation.html
<apollo13> geht nur wenn das system vt-d kann
<Rochvellon> moin, wie kann man eig. bei wine die audio-einstellungen ändern? früher gabs im config noch die auswahl zw. alsa, oss, jack etc.
<apollo13> Menuhin: mal abgesehen davon dass man PV und nicht HVM will
<apollo13> Rochvellon: die sind noch immer im winecfg zu finden
<apollo13> zumindest je nachdem welche sound driver installiert sind
<Rochvellon> apollo13, nein, nicht mehr. zumindest nicht in der version, die bei 1,3 dabei liegt
<Menuhin> apollo13: aber man kann windows xp installieren
<Menuhin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<apollo13> Menuhin: gibt es einen grund warum du xen dafür verwenden willst? virtualbox, kvm sind für heimpcs sicherlich die bessere wahl
<Rochvellon> apollo13, ich schau mal
<Menuhin> apollo13: ich versuche auf einen rechner so ein spiel zu emulieren dafür brauch ich die grafikkarte und sound
<apollo13> die grafikkarte bekommst __du__ mit xen sicherlich nicht durch
<Menuhin> und wollte windows xp auf dem rechner machen
<apollo13> du willst virtualbox verwenden
<Menuhin> ist auf ubuntu mittlerweile mit virtualbox usb aktiviert
<apollo13> war schon immer
<ppq> oder besser: windows. spielen in virtuellen gästen ist idr. murks
<apollo13> das auch
<Menuhin> ich sehe mich gezwungen die festplatte auszubauen und dann windows 7 drauf zu machen
<apollo13> warumauchimmer man die dafür ausbaut
<fornext> Kann ich die xserver-shortcuts verändern?
<Menuhin> apollo13: da hab ich netbsd drauf mit meine private daten und da läuft xen aber das will nicht richtig
<fornext> vor allem <Ctrl><Alt><+> und <Ctrl><Alt><-> nerven, weil sie mit Dualview nicht funktionieren.
<Menuhin> wie installiert man ubuntu nur mit console
<Menuhin> mit alternate
<ppq> ja
<ppq> oder netboot mini.iso
<ppq> ,minimalinstallation? Menuhin
<Menuhin> muss man das auswählen
<p0wny> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber minimalinstallation
<ppq> ja
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation
<chost> Hallo kann ich mehrere monitore anschließen
<chost> ?
<apollo13> wenn du die kabel hast ja
<jokrebel> chost: Wenn Du Steckplätze hast auf alle fälle. Ob sie dann auch gehn ist was anderes.
<chost> hm und wie finde ich den zweiten
<sdx23> ,wf? chost 
<p0wny> chost: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<jokrebel> chost: Den Zweiten Steckplatz? PC umdrehn und schauen? <gdr>
<chost> habe den zweiten monitor schon angeschlossen 
<ppq> chost: welche grafikkarte, welcher treiber?
<chost> wie aktiviere ich den jetzt
<jokrebel> chost: Vermutlich fängst Du am besten bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualview an
<chost> ahja oki danke
<whatever_42> (451, '4.3.0 Temporary system failure. Please try again later.', als antwort von sendmail in einem python skript kann sich da jemand einen reim drauf machen? grundsätzlich funktioniert das skript, da ich in meiner virtuellen maschine mit dem selben skript keine probleme habe
<bekks> whatever_42: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<joschi> whatever_42: schau in deine mail logs
<whatever_42> 11.04 server edition
<whatever_42> und joah logs sind immer ne tolle sache 
<whatever_42> mal nach sehen
<whatever_42> dieses sind die beiden meldungen die in der mail.log datei generiert werden
<whatever_42> http://pastebin.com/Nj1Cf1D7
<whatever_42> und der erste steht nochmal in der mail.err datei
<speckmade> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Linux Mint /nur/ Ubuntu-Repositorien nutzt?
<speckmade> Kann ich die Mint-Oberfläche einfach aus Multiverse installieren oder so?
<joschi> speckmade: nein
<grossing> frag das die die Mint verbrochen haben
<diesch> whatever_42: da stimmen wohl die rechte für /etc/mail/access.db nicht
<whatever_42> offensichtlich ich kann nichtmal rein wechseln oO
<bekks> speckmade: Mint wird hier gar nicht supported ;)
<speckmade> oh my - so böses Blutgegen Mint? Ich hab' da so einen Fall von Nutzer, der eben dringend wieder seine alte Oberfläche braucht oder so - dann sind diese von Mint entwickelten GNOME-3-Erweiterungen doch eine nette Sache, um soeinen Nutzer halten zu können...
<diesch> whatever_42: welche rechte hat /etc/mail/ ?
<whatever_42> drw-r--r--   7 root     root   4,0K 2011-12-04 20:32 mail
<bekks> speckmade: Hier ist kein Mint Support. Für niemanden. :)
<bekks> whatever_42: sudo chmod 755 /etc/mail/
<grossing> speckmade, Mint-Internas können dir am Besten die liefern, die das herausbringen
<whatever_42> sollte vielleicht noch ein -R anhängen für die unter dateien ^^
<speckmade> Kann ja sein, dass sich hier jemand in den Ubuntu-Repos auskennt... :-/
<joschi> whatever_42: nein
<bekks> whatever_42: NEIN!
<bekks> whatever_42: Du willst did Dateien darin nicht _ausführen_.
<whatever_42> kk
<jokrebel> speckmade: In Ubuntu vielleicht - aber nicht in Mint.
<bekks> speckmade: Wir kennen die Ubuntu Repos - die Antwort auf deine Frage war "Nein". Mehr Support gibts hier nun mal nicht für Mint. :)
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> Kennt jemand einen guten HTML-Editor, bei dem man WYSIWYG und Quellcode parallel hat?
<bekks> vi und firefox. nebeneinander.
<jokrebel> linux4ever: Deine Frage bei Google plaziert liefert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webeditoren
<speckmade> Es gibt KompoZer als WYSIWYG-Editor - ansonsten würde ich wohl Bluefish nehmen, in dem man sich die bearbeitete Seite auf Knopfdruck in diversen Browsern anzeigen lassen kann - nach etwas Einrichtung.
<linux4ever> hmm
<linux4ever> schonmal danke
<speckmade> eine Alternative zu Bluefish wäre noch Screem
<linux4ever> hmm, ok
<speckmade> sind aber Quelltext-Editoren.
<jokrebel> cu
<whatever_42> so keine ahnung was jetzt besser ist aber jetzt gehts danke :)
<bekks> whatever_42: Jetzt sind die Rechte richtig.
<whatever_42> ja mag sein 
<whatever_42> das ubuntu wiki bietet nehme ich an auch eine seite zu cron 
<bekks> "man 5 crontab" :)
<gross> hi
<gross> Könnte mir einer von euch bei einer Technischen Frage helfen?
<ring0> ,wf? gross 
<p0wny> gross: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<gross> ok es geht nur darum eine Datei in der Bash (10.04) unzubenennen, diese Datei beginnt aber leider mit einem -
<gross> ups, umzubenennen, sorry
<Longbottom> gross: mv --
<diesch> gross: mv -- alter_name neuer_name
<bekks>  mv \- ...
<diesch> gross: oder mv ./alter_name ./neuer_name
<bekks> Einfach escapen, das Zeichen.
<gross> Danke hatt geklappt in verbindung mit dem \
<Hotte76> Hallo. Ich habe mit meinem Thinkpad und Ubuntu 11.10 das Problem, das nach einiger Zeit Opera Nutzung mein Touchpad ausfällt und ich nur noch den Trackpoint nutzen kann. Nach Ab- und Anmelden gehts wieder. Zeitgleic schmiert irgendwie der Fenstermanager ab, weil das Design der Fenster vom Unity schwarz auf komplett grau wechselt. Es bleibt aber via Trackpoint bedienbar. Jemand ne Idee?
<Hotte76> Das ging alles unter den vorherigen Versionen
<Hotte76> Ist jetzt nicht das superkritische Problem, aber es nervt halt.... Leider läßt sich der Fehler nicht auf Kommando reproduzieren, denn es passiert leider nicht immer nach der gleichen Zeit
<ring0> Hotte76, hast du mal auf thinkwiki.org geguckt?
<l11> hallo zusammen 
<diesch> abend
<l11> ich bin ein ziemlicher sagen wir mal neueinsteiger was ubuntu anbetrifft, hab aber schon ein paar geringe erfahrungen aber nicht wirklich nennenswert , nun kommen ein paar fragen auf 
<l11> mich verwirren bei den programmen ohne GUI die man übers Terminal bedient oftmal die parameter, sind diese parameter bei jedem programm von anderer bedeutung oder gibts so ein paar konventionen wozu die in der regel dienen 
<Fuchs> l11: -h und/oder --help ist meistens fuer eine Hilfe, -v meistens fuer mehr Ausgabefreudigkeit oder die Version. Aber wirkliche Konventionen gibt es nicht. 
<k1l> l11: die parameter kann du jeweils in der manpage nachgucken. beispiel: man ls
<Fuchs> l11: was es aber gibt: manpages. Mit  man programm  kannst Du die Anleitung zu programm lesen, z.B.  man man, oder man cp
<k1l> oder du wirfst nen blick ins wiki auf ubuntuusers.de, da gibt es viele anleitungen zu den programmen, die einen guten überblick geben
<diesch> l11: die manpages gibt es auch online unter http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<l11> ja hab mal gefriemelt , also damit komm ich schon klar , ist halt nur wenn man spezieller arbeiten will einiges an einarbeitungszeit gefordert 
<l11> aber ich studiere selbst informatik und will mal vom windoof wegkommen ^^
<k1l> l11: das lässt sich nicht vermeiden, dass man sich einarbeiten muss
<l11> weil vieles wenn man "weis wie" geht über linux distries wesentlich besser finde ich 
<l11> alleine schon sachen zu installieren 
<diesch> l11: die sachen, die man oft braucht, kann man mit der zeit, die anderen muss man halt immer wieder nachschauen
<l11> ist ja recht gemütlich über die konsole
<l11> ja ich hab z.B an der FH auch Datenbanken  , jetzt wollt ich mal ein bischen mit sqlmap rumspielen , aber merke einfach wenn ich mir per man sqlmap anschaue was das alles so kann , wie wenig ich doch kann :D
<l11> aber überhaupt interessant wäre wirklich mal von windows wegzukommen und das als arbeitssystem zu nutzen 
<ring0> du musst es nur machen :)
<l11> mein problem ist z.B. auch folgendes, sagen wir mal ich lade fröhlich über den packetmanager sachen runter die ich alle so toll finde und womit ich mal arbeiten möchte dann lade ich 6-7 und danach frag ich mich dann ähm mist wie hieß das eine nochmal ? 
<l11> bzw, wo gehen die überhaupt hin 
<l11> wo kann ich nachgucken was ich hab ^^
<l11> und in welchem ordner ist das 
<ring0> dpkg -l (kleines L) listet alle installierten pakete
<hdp> Zum einen das Programmmenü aufrufen, zum anderen s.o.
<l11> okay und dann kann ich ja mit man gucken wozu das nochma ist 
<ring0> dpkg -L paketname liefert alle zu dem paket gehörigen dateien mit pfad
<ring0> apt-cache show paketname liefert die paketbeschreibung
<l11> ah okay und dann kann ich auch manuel in den ordner navigieren und da was reintuen 
<l11> falls ich eventuell ein packet geladen habe was eine abhängigkeit vom dem hab 
<k1l> l11: an der paketverwaltung vorbeizufummeln ist eher nicht anzuraten
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? l11 das ist vielleicht noch ein guter Artikel fuer Dich 
<p0wny> l11 das ist vielleicht noch ein guter Artikel fuer Dich, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> die pakete aus den quellen ziehen ihre abhängigkeiten selber mit
<Fuchs> die wichtigsten Artikel zum Thema Bedienung, Paketverwaltung, Systemeinrichtung und so weiter findest Du von da aus
<l11> danke
<l11> kennt ihr aircrack ? 
<k1l> ja, aber da wirst du dich alleine einarbeiten müssen
<l11> das ist nicht das problem , es gibt ein programm das nennt sich crunch und das erzeugt z.B. passwörter (keine sorge das lernen wir bei uns in der IT Sicherheit , also nicht für ausnutzzecke) so und das kann man aber nicht mim PAcketmanager herunterladen ^^ und das muss im selben ordner wie aircrack liegen
<l11> da war schonaml mein nächstes prob aber ich versuchs mal ob ich es darein kriege 
<vice> hey! wie kann ich ein gnome terminal starten, dass danach glei einen befehlt ausführt?
<Fuchs> vice: -e 
<Fuchs> vice: daran denken, dass das Terminal zu geht, sobald der Befehl einen Returnwert liefern
<vice> thx
<Fuchs> s/liefern/liefert/ 
<p0wny> fuchs meant: vice: daran denken, dass das Terminal zu geht, sobald der Befehl einen Returnwert liefert
<vice> mal ausprobiern
<k1l> l11: wo auch immer "darein" ist. aber programme die man selber installiert gehören je nachdem nach /opt oder ins /home nach ~/bin z.b.
<k1l> l11: aber mit den einsteigerseiten wirst du erstmal gut bedient sein
<vice> Fuchs, geht das auch ohne das das terminal nach returnwert schliesst?
<dAnjou> vice: ist ein oft gefragtes problem, googlen hilft
<Fuchs> nein, aber man kann verhindern, dass der Prozess einen returnwert liefert
<vice> ok das reicht mir als antwort ;)
<vice> also erstmal respekt! super support hier!
<vice> aber ihr werdet jetzt opfer euers erfolgs ;) 
<Fuchs> vice: eine Moeglichkeit ist konsole -e "sh -c <befehl>" 
<Fuchs> sh kann bei Bedarf auch mit einer gescheiteren Shell ersetzt werden wie bash, dash oder zsh. Im Normalfall reicht es 
<vice> letzte frage: kann ich im terminal programme so starten, dass ich danach im selben terminal weiter arbeiten kann: z.b. gedit oeffnen aber nicht mit ./ 
<Fuchs> & am Schluss 
<Fuchs> dann wird der Job in den Hintergrund verschoben
<dAnjou> sofern man die konsole nicht weiter benutzen will sondern nur die ausgabe lesen will, hilft auch "read"
<vice> vielen Dank! 
<vice> und nochmal ein großes lob an euch!
<l11> gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit mal schnell zu root zu swichen weil man etwas installieren will, ich hab gehört das man als root auch nicht ins irc gehen sollte, bzw genrell wohl als root angreifbar ist
<Fuchs> danke
<Fuchs> l11: root ist unter Ubuntu zum Glueck deaktiviert
<Fuchs> l11: nutze sudo, oder sudo -i wenn fuer mehrere Befehle
<Fuchs> ,sudo? l11 
<p0wny> l11: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> l11: unter ubuntu nutzt du wenn du root-rechte brauchst sudo.
<dAnjou> vice: wenn du & benutzt und das terminal dann irgendwann schließt, sterben auch alle anderen programme, die du darin gestartet hast, obwohl du sie vieleicht noch brauchst ... beachten
<l11> also wenn ich was installieren will mach ich sudo -i 
<k1l> l11: und hüte dich davor einfach alles mit sudo starten zu wollen!
<Fuchs> vice: um das von dAnjou zu umgehen: ein disown hinten dran, also  programm & disown 
<dAnjou> oder nohup
<dAnjou> vornedran
<vice> also & disown 
<vice> oder: nohub befehl & ?
<k1l> l11: gewöhn dir an sudo einzeln zu nutzen. sonst vergisst du mal, dass du root bist und zerballerst was, was als normaler user nicht passiert wäre.
<dAnjou> vice: sozusagen
<dAnjou> genaues kann ich nicht sagen, da ich sowas in der regel nicht benutze
<dAnjou> hab einfach nicht den bedarf :P
<vice> also das hat nicht geklappt: : eine Moeglichkeit ist konsole -e "sh -c <befehl>"
<Fuchs> stimmt
<vice> aber vllt findet ihr allgemein eine bessere/elegantere lösung für das was ich machen will:
<vice> #!/bin/sh
<vice> #sleep 10s
<vice> gnome-terminal -e "sh -c sudo tail -f -n99 /var/log/syslog | ccze" --window-with-profile=transvollbild 
<vice> (soll beim start automatisch gestartet werden)
<Fuchs> das kann wegen dem sudo schon mal gar nicht gut gehen
<Fuchs> es sei denn da sei NOPASSWD gesetzt auf den Befehl 
<vice> naja es geht gut :P
<vice> da ich es in einem terminal öffne, muss ich da nur no das pw eingeben dann
<vice> leider kriegt ich ohne rootrechte keinen zugriff auf meine logs
<Fuchs> richtig, was so eben nicht gehen wird 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? vice fuer NOPASSWD wobei ich da aufpassen wuerde 
<p0wny> vice fuer NOPASSWD wobei ich da aufpassen wuerde: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> warum sudo tail?
<vice> ich geb da ja immer ein passwort ein.. und habe natuerlich eins gesetzt
<Rochvellon> hm, in welchem repo finde ich libwine-oss? habe bisher dieses paket nur bei debian gefunden
<vice> das sudo ist notwendig um auf die logs zuzugreifen..
<k1l> wenn dein user in der adm gruppe ist kann der ohne sudo lesen
<vice> ja in ubuntu ging das immer
<vice> aber ich benutze grad debian (was ich vllt hätte sagen sollen)
<k1l> das hier ist ein ubuntu support channel
<vice> ich weiss.. 
<Fuchs> vice: dann weisst Du ja, dass Du in #debian oder #debian-de oder so fragen solltest :) 
<vice> hier sind so nette leute, hier fühle ich mich wohl :D
<vice> eigentlich nutze ich linux mint debian edition
<dAnjou> in #debian-de sind die auch nett (im gegensatz zu .de *hust* was? wer hat das gesagt?)
<vice> da gibts nur nen englischen support chan
<vice> ja ich werd da morgen mal rumstöbern..
<vice> thx 4 all
<vice> achja, ich war immer ein großer ubuntufan aber als dann unity kam, bin ich umgestiegen ;)
<k1l> vice: ubuntu bietet eine vielzahl an möglichen anderen desktops, also kann es nicht an unity gelegen haben :)
<gurkeli> rehallo
<gurkeli> ich habe es nun tatsaechlich geschafft auf dem evo n400c ubuntu zu instalieren   uname - r 2.6.32-33-generic
<gurkeli>  lucid
<vice> im grunde wars wirklich unity, damals keine gnome3unterstützung für ati-karten (anders rum) und irgendwie ging compiz nicht mehr richtig im classicmodus seit unity..
<gurkeli> koennt ihr mir nun mit meiner wlan-karte helfen?
<gurkeli> zyair b120
<gurkeli> im forum habe ich schon geschaut, da steht nix was mir hilft
<gurkeli> vielleicht hat ja wer von euch so eine karte zum laufen gebracht
<gurkeli> ich lese immer nur es gaebe keinen treiber
<gurkeli> nur die karte ist doch schon alt
<ring0> ,hcl? gurkeli 
<p0wny> gurkeli: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dAnjou> gurkeli: schick den kernelentwicklern ein exemplar, vielleicht schreiben die dir n treiber :P
<gurkeli> iich haette noch einen anderen wlan stick  tp link tl -wn721n
<dAnjou> </nicht hilfreicher kommentar>
<nxthor> wennse alt ist, gibbet evtl genau deswegen keinen treiber :)… die hat niemand mehr
<gurkeli> geht dawasmit?
<ring0> guck in den hcl listen :)
<gurkeli> ich hab da was von einem ath9 treiber gelesen
<gurkeli> brauchte da ein hwto
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-26
<mdik> hi. falls noch jemand wach ist. ubiquity crasht auf meiner maschine, sobald es zu diesen "slideshows" kommt. gibt es eine möglichkeit das abzuschalten oder ubiquity ineinem text-only-modus zu starten?
<vlt> thomashc: Bene, grazie. E tu?[B
<vlt> (sorry)
<ole01> Hi. Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Network-Manager unter Ubuntu 12.04 auf einem Samsung Ultrabook. Wenn die eth0-Verbindung zwischenzeitlich physikalisch getrennt und wiederverbunden wurde, dann erkennt das der Network-Manager nicht, sondern zeigt unter "Kabelnetzwerk" an, dass es nicht verbunden sei. Ich kann das nur lösen, wenn ich den Service neustarte.
<Apfel> hallo an alle
<Apfel> ich hab mal eine frage...gibt es hier bei freenode einen deutschsprachigen channel für allgemeine themen?also einfach nur so zu quatschen mein ich
<Apfel> ich finde nix weil bei mir werden 4000 und mehr räume angezeigt...da müsste ich stundenlang suchen:)
<dAnjou> !OT > Apfel 
<kubine> Apfel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<stevieh> lol
<dAnjou> :)
<Apfel> ok
<daky> hi,
<dAnjou> da war entweder ein komma oder ein enter zu viel
<ThugStar> hallo
<stevieh> welche image viewer für ubuntu unterstützen denn GPS Daten?
<jokrebel> stevieh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bilder_verwalten#bersichtstabelle
<kubine> Title: Bilder verwalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> jokrebel: ah, stimmt digiKam wars, merci!
<jokrebel> stevieh: Sicher? Da steht aber nichts von GPS! …im Gegensatz zu TFTgallery
<stevieh> jokrebel: naja, das ist ne Web Anwendung, die nehm ich nicht
<stevieh> jokrebel: ich installier grad, sags dir gleich
<stevieh> jokrebel: hey, das ding macht alles, aber irgendwie muss ich wohl noch google earth installieren
<julian> hallo, ich bekomme es nicht hin einen Live-USB Stick zu erstellen.. Ich nehme den Startmedienersteller, wähle die .iso und den Stick aus. Wenn ich nun von dem Stick starten will, bekomme ich "Operating System not found"
<julian> Das Wiki sagt dazu:"Bei dieser Fehlermeldung beim Startversuch ist die Lösung recht trivial. Der USB-Stick wurde noch nicht als bootbar markiert, d.h. das Boot-Flag wurde nicht gesetzt"
<julian> DOch wie setzt man das Boot-Flag?
<ring1> julian, mittels fdisk im terminal oder mit gparted per gui
<julian> ich installiere gparted
<dAnjou> kann das nich auch die laufwerksverwaltung?
<ring1> dAnjou, das ist auch möglich
<jokrebel> dAnjou: wo/wie?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ich frage
<ring1> es ist möglich
<julian> Das Boot-Flag ist gesetzt..
<dAnjou> da muss man ja nic
<dAnjou> ups
<dAnjou> is wieder so ne sache, was hier empfohlen werden sollte
<julian> kann man noch was tun?
<julian> Hier tauchen im Wiki zu dem Fehler noch 3 Befehle auf:
<julian> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB#Operating-System-not-found
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian> Inwiefern muss ich dir anpassen?
<julian> So sieht der Stick in palimpsest aus..: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012dfs44.png
<ThugStar> 192.168.112.20/26 <-- Welche Subnetzmaske
<ThugStar> wie rechne ich das?
<dAnjou> is nicht wirklich ein ubuntu-problem
<ThugStar> sondern?
<ThugStar> welchen channel ist das besser?
<stevieh> ThugStar: das sind die Bits von links gesetzt.
<ThugStar> hmmm?
<ThugStar> 26 bits schreiben und den rest mit 0 auffüllen?
<stevieh> so ne adresse kannst du ja auch in der form ff ff ff ff schreiben.
<stevieh> genau
<ThugStar> also hab ich 255.255.255. und ne zahl 
<dAnjou> nebenan zum beispiel
<dAnjou> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<ThugStar> im letzten oktet hab ich noch zwei bits gesetzt woher weiss ich welche zahl das ist?
<dAnjou> da können hausaufgaben gern gemacht werden ;)
<stevieh> da rechnest du mal 11000000 in dezimal um
<ThugStar> sind keine hausaufgaben ich muss das können für die schule, sitz gerade im unterricht 
<ThugStar> wie rechne ich das?
<ThugStar> der win 7 taschenrechner kann das nicht irgendwie 
<stevieh> ab jetzt isser wirklich off topic ;-)
<ThugStar> hilft mir trotzdem wer 
<dAnjou> ja, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<stevieh> im anderen Kanal, wie er sagte
<dAnjou> vielleicht
<ThugStar> geht nicht 
<dAnjou> oh, hat er da nen ban?
<stevieh> *lol*
<ThugStar> ja wahrscheinlich hier eigentlich auch but whos intresstings
<stevieh> dann google, einfach, das ist echt zu blöd
<ThugStar> naja egal ich geh weiter die wand ankacken 
<stevieh> guter plan
<ThugStar> was noch sagen wollte 
<ThugStar> ich sollte mir ne andere community suchen und ich hab mich entschlossen nen ganz anderes Betriebssystem zu suchen 
<ThugStar> ubuntu ist scheisse!
<sdx23> *shrug*
<stevieh> lol
<tapwag> Hallo zusammen, kann man sich für 13.04 irgendwo einen "Daily build" herunterladen? Würde gerne beim Testen mitmachen...
<ring1> tapwag, probier mal #ubuntu-de+1
<holgi> moin sagt mal mein user login dauert so lange, kann man da was machen?
<stevieh> holgi: beim ersten login nachm booten oder immer?
<holgi> nach den booten
<holgi> ist das normal?
<holgi> sind bestimmt 40 sekunden
<stevieh> ich hab nie weiter nach geforscht, aber ich vermute mal schon. Das ist der "nachteil" von upstart. Tut so als ob es fertig ist, und orgelt im Hintergrund noch weiter.
<stevieh> könnten natürlich auch Netzwerkservices sein, die da bremsen
<holgi> naja habe im netzwerk nix laufen
<beaver74> holgi, du könntest mal ein neues Benutzerkonto anlegen und schauen ob es da dann auch so lang dauert.. um das einzugrenzen
<holgi> ja das habe ich schon also wenn ich ein anderen desktop manager nehme ich es schneller
<holgi> untiy dauert am längsten
<stevieh> hmm... das ist bei mir auch fühlbar so.
<beaver74> holgi, wie sieht es aus wenn du dich im CLI anmeldest?
<holgi> CLI?
<beaver74> auf TTY1, zB.
<stevieh> und evtl. mal in der .xsession-errors schauen, ob da was steht
<holgi> ok gucke mal eben nach
<holgi> mom
<holgi> TTY1 usw gehen schnell
<holgi> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/holgi/.compiz/session/10d5151b4bd16b6980135394817061249900000022550046"
<beaver74> holgi, und diesen neu angelegten Benutzer hast du in Unity einloggen lassen?
<holgi> ja
<holgi> unity-mai
<holgi> fehlt
<holgi> gnome-session[2255]: WARNING: Failed to start app: Unable to start application: Kindprozess »unity-mail« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefun$
<holgi> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: composite
<holgi> das mail pogramm habe ich mal installiert
<beaver74> isn Anfang :)
<holgi> ja hehe wobei es dadran nicht liegt :)
<beaver74> hm, versuch die Fehlermeldungen los zu bekommen.. da du die jetzt hast, sollte sich da doch etwas finden lassen.
<stevieh> wobei der, der eine leere .xsession-errors hat, werfe den ersten Stein
<holgi>  I/O warning : failed to load external entity das verstehe ich jetzt nicht
<beaver74> holgi, geb es mal bitte in deine Suchmaschine ein, grenze es mit 'ubuntu' weiter ein..
<beaver74> oder compiz..
<holgi> gut test das mal mom
<stevieh> holgi: das ist ein "altes" home?
<jokrebel> holgi: Paste doch einfach mal alles (in einen NoPaste-Service wie zB. im Topic genannt) und gib uns den link. Bröckchenweise das hier reinzuwerfen was Du glaubst, was wichtig sein könnte ist IMHO kontraproduktiv
<holgi> ja
<stevieh> ist bei mir auch so. Da fallen halt noch irgendwelche dotted files rum, aber find da mal raus, welche.
<stevieh> ich hab noch nicht mal den .compiz ordner, den das anmeckerkt
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe ein problem mit playonlinux unter ubuntu 12.04 64bit. ich bekomme die meldung "playonlinux kann die 32bit-opengl-pakete nicht finden(oder so ähnlich). was muss ich machen um das zu beseitigen?
<holgi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412062/
<kubine> Title: xorg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> paket ia32-libs habe ich schon nachinstalliert aber die meldung bleibt.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: "oder so ähnlich"? NoPaste halt einfich die komplette Meldung bitte.
<beaver74> holgi, ich muss nochmal fragen.. du hattest einen neuen "Test"-Benutzer angelegt, natürlich samt neuem und frischem Home-Verzeichnis, und hast dich dann mit dem unter Unity angemeldet?
<p01nt3r> k mom.
<holgi> ja habe ich 
<holgi> war auch nicht gerade schnell etwas besser wenn auch nur minimal
<beaver74> holgi, ok, sorry.. ich wusste nicht genau auf was sich dein letztes 'ja" bezog.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, die meldung lautet genau: "PlayOnLinux ist nicht in der Lage 32bits OpenGL-Bibliotheken zu finden."
<holgi> ja ok
<beaver74> holgi, du könntest mal schauen ob die Fehlermeldungen dort die selben sind
<holgi> ok ich habe was gemacht test es mal
<holgi> mom
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Habs nur überflogen, ist aber als gelöst markiert und scheint Dein Problem zu sein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/playonlinux-in-12/ (P.S. 1ter Treffer bei Google ;-)  </googlefrontendmodeOFF>
<kubine> Title: PLayOnLinux in 12.04 › Spiele › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: ATI?
<amilo> hey, welche möglichkeiten hat man seinen lüfter zu regeln? es handelt sich um einen laptop und lmsensors findet nichts
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, eben nicht, nvidia-
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, deinen link hatte ich selbst auch schon gefunden
<sysdef> und es ist ein Fujitsu Siemens nehme ich mal an ^^
<sdx23> amilo: Nach dem Laptopmodell googeln und hoffen, dass das möglich ist.
<amilo> google sagt nichts dazu..
<amilo> gibt es da keine allerweltslösung?
<jokrebel> amilo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung könnt auch brauchbare Hinweise liefern.
<kubine> Title: Lüftersteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<amilo> ansonsten muss ich nen regler einlöten oder sowas
<amilo> wiki hilft nicht :/
<stevieh> amilo: das mit dem Regler im Laptop ist nicht trivial.
<sdx23> amilo: Nein. Das ist sehr hardwarespezifisch, da ist nichts mit "Allerweltslösung".
<sdx23> (das Modell nicht zu nennen, hilft übrigens auch nicht :)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Schon mal aus dem terminal heraus gestartet um zu sehen ob da vielleicht dann mehr aufschlußreiches kommt?
<amilo> siemens amilo pro v2060
<amilo> hm ein potentiometer scheint am besten zu sein.. 
<jokrebel> amilo: Bastellösungen sind hier im Support-Kanal aber fehl am Platz.
<amilo> nein, das bekomme ich dann selbst hin.. :) war nur die frage nach der softwareseitigen herangehensweise
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1389516/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Welche Ubuntu-Version und welchen Grafitreiber nutzt Du?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, ubuntu precise 64bit, nvidia-current 310.19(prop.)
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, gibts da eventuell nen flag für die run-datei?
<gunnar> hallo.. ich könnte ein wenig Hilfe gebrauchen
<gunnar> bei aktualisierung ubuntu
<TheInfinity> !frag > gunnar
<kubine> gunnar: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<gunnar> ok
<gunnar> meine aktualisierung hängt sich ständig auf.. was tun?
<TheInfinity> gunnar: fehlermeldung = ?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Moment mal
<gunnar> [paste:412067:Gunnar]
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412067/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> gunnar: und nun noch mal upgrade ;)=
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: uhu, wie hast Du denn den Treiber installiert?  (den nvidia Treiber) 
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: das offizielle Ubuntu Paket sollte die 32 Bit kompatibilitaetsbilbiotheken naemlich installieren
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412072/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> gunnar: sieht doch gut soweit aus.
<gunnar> ja und jetzt?
<gunnar> J/n ?
<beaver74> enter :)
<TheInfinity> gunnar: macht sinn, oder? ;)
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, hab da glaube ne lösung gefunden: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=112089
<kubine> Title: Linux Mint Forums View topic - [SOLVED] 32 bit opengl libraries on 64 bit Maya PlayOnLinux (at forums.linuxmint.com)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Halt Dich mal eher besser an Fuchs
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, per run-datei
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: schlechte Idee
<p01nt3r> aargh
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Mint is not Ubuntu
<p01nt3r> i kno
<p01nt3r> w
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: da musst Du ihm erstens sagen, dass er die installieren soll, zweitens geht dann dkms kaputt 
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412077/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: nimm lieber das offizielle Paket fuer ubuntu :) 
<p01nt3r> genau das wollte ich gerade vorschlagen xD
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: bitte mit der .run Datei wieder deinstallieren und die offiziellen Treiber installieren, gibt ja nun sogar die neuen ueber offizielle Quellen
<p01nt3r> den 310.19er auch?
<TheInfinity> gunnar: kannste beenden mit q und dann enter. das sind nur hinweise-
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: was der Link da vorschlaegt: MESA installieren. MESA ist eine alternative und sehr schlechte OpenGL Implementierung, nimm lieber die Bibliotheken von nvidia
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: meines Wissens ja 
<gunnar> q
<gunnar> oki
<gunnar> jetzt passiert was
<holgi> moin habe mal compiz deinstalliert und jetzt kann ich nach den booten kein untiy mehr als desktop manger auswählen
<holgi> habe jetzt compiz wieder installuert
<holgi> kann es aber immer noch nicht auswählen
<holgi> weiss einer rat?
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: wenn nicht: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa   (achtung, Fremdquelle, eigenes Risiko) 
<TheInfinity> holgi: ubuntu-desktop installieren
<Fuchs> und dann einfach sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<TheInfinity> holgi: müsste alle dependencies mitziehen. und das nächste mal VORHER schauen was man alles mit deinstalliert.
<Fuchs> vorher aber unbedingt den alten mit der .run Datei deinstallieren,  sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall 
<jokrebel> holgi: Vermutlich hast Du mehr als nur Unity deinstalliert.
<holgi> ja ok
 * jokrebel tippt einfach zu langsam :-/
<holgi> gnome ist echt nicht mein fall :)
<TheInfinity> holgi: es hat wenig mit gnome zu tun wenn du irgendwelche pakete deinstallierst und dabei nicht schaust dass du das halbe system grade löscht ;)
<holgi> ja hehe ok test es mal
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, danke.
<holgi> ok danke es geht alles wieder
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412082/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> dann installiere ich den mal. fettes DANKE an jokrebel und Fuchs!
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Gern geschehn
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: wie gesagt, vorher den alten deinstallieren, 
<Fuchs> dann den installieren, dann sollte das klappen. Sonst melden :) 
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, das ist schon klar.
<p01nt3r> ok mach ich - also bis gleich(scherz)
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412087/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar> ist das jetzt ok?
<beaver74_> wird für 12.04 LTS in den offiziellen Repos der nVidia-Treiber aktualisiert?
<TheInfinity> gunnar: kannst noch mal ein dist-upgrade machen, dann werden die beiden zurückgehaltenen pakete auch installiert
<jokrebel> gunnar: Ein dist-upgrade hinterher
<TheInfinity> gunnar: aber sieht super aus soweit
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: muhaha :D
<gunnar> befehl?
<TheInfinity> gunnar: statt upgrade dist-upgrade
<gunnar> oki
<holgi> ich muss sagen ldx ist echt schnell
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: :-P
<bekks> lxde.
<holgi> ja
<holgi> super schnell
<holgi> aber nicht so schön
<jokrebel> holgi: Geschmacksfragen und Performancediskussion führen wir aber bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412092/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar> ist das jetzt oki?
<TheInfinity> gunnar: wunnerhübsch
<gunnar> sehr gut
<gunnar> dankeschön!
<gunnar> gern auf ein ander mal
<gunnar_> wie kann ich den Schlüsselbund beim hochfahren deaktivieren?
<gunnar_> so das ich kein Passwort mehr eingeben muss
<jokrebel> gunnar_: Indem Du den Autologin deaktivierst ;-)
<gunnar_> cool.. wie geht das?
<gunnar_> wo und wie
<gunnar_> bitte um eine anleitung
<TheInfinity> !autologin > gunnar_
<kubine> gunnar_: Informationen zu Autologin finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autologin
<gunnar_> wo muss ich jetzt editieren?
<TheInfinity> gunnar_: lies dir den artikel durch. da steht alles drin.
<gunnar_> schon klar.. hab keine ahnung wo ich da hinkomme
<gunnar_> zum editieren
<TheInfinity> gunnar_: hmm. sorry, das ist nicht der artikel den ich meine. Oo
<gunnar_> wo finde ich die Zeile?
<gunnar_> mmmhh?
<TheInfinity> gunnar_: im zweifel gar nicht. das geht in deinen systemeinstellungen auf der grafischen oberfläche.
<gunnar_> oki
<TheInfinity> gunnar_: im wiki artikel ist die methode für die shell beschrieben (steht da übrigens auch)
<gunnar_> hab noch was.. was mir nicht gefällt
<TheInfinity> gunnar_: ausserdem sind da links zu den jeweilgen display managern.
<gunnar_> es gibt noch eine Gastsitzung.. was ist dass?
<TheInfinity> gunnar_: google hilft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gastsitzung
<kubine> Title: Gastsitzung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar_> ein anderes Benutzerkonto
 * beaver74 hat seine Frage selber beantwortet
<jokrebel> gunnar_: Wenn Du mal schnell jemanden an Deinen PC ranlassen willst/musst zB.
<gunnar_> aha
<gunnar_> brauch ich zwei Konten?
<gunnar_> das Gastkonto kann meinetwegen weg
<jokrebel> gunnar_: Das steht aber hier nicht zur Diskussion <g>
<gunnar_> oki
<gunnar_> ok danke
<Loth> hm, wie kann ich alle installierten pakete mit denen in der paketverwaltung vergleichen und bei bedarf neu installieren?
<Loth> habe das gefühl, dass einige dateien korrupt sind. nutze 10.04
<jokrebel> Loth: Was genau meinst Du damit? 
<bekks> Wie äußert sich dieses "Gefühl" denn?
<Loth> bekks, chrome hängt sich, nachdem ich mal den rechner unsanft herunterfuhr, ständig nach kurzer zeit auf. eine neuinstallation brachte keine abhilfe. das gleiche passiert auch mit chromium seit diesem unsanften herunterfahrens (einfach ausgeschaltet, weil monitor nicht mehr funktionierte)
<Loth> und nun möchte ich alle installierten dateien überprüfen, ob diese nicht iwie korrupt sind
<jokrebel>  : Loth: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nautilus_> Hey, im Nautilus-Dateimanager gibt es den Punkt "Chronik leeren".. Dies müsste dringend übers Terminal geschehen. Kann jemand helfen?
<nautilus_> Alternativ wäre ich auch über einen Hinweis zur Abschaltung der Chronik dankbar
<nautilus_> geht um lucid
<jokrebel> nautilus_: Wo genau in Nautilus soll dieser Punkt "Chronik leeren" denn sein?
<nautilus_> Oben in der Leiste bei "Gehe zu"
<jokrebel> nautilus_: Meinst Du vielleicht das? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Chronik-Historie-nicht-anzeigen
<kubine> Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nautilus_> Vielen Dank!!
<nautilus_> Werd ich testen
<jokrebel> nautilus_: gerne
<nautilus_> Hat funktioniert +jokrebel
<nautilus_> super typ
<jokrebel> nautilus_: Freut mich ;-)
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58265714/ubuntu/lsb_release https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58265714/ubuntu/uname https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58265714/ubuntu/update https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58265714/ubuntu/upgrade
<Rochvellon> diesbezüglich keine fehler
<jokrebel> öhm
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Du bist Loth?
<Rochvellon> jap
<Rochvellon> ram hatte ich auch schon getestet und ein einmaliger durchlauf ergab keine fehler
<apollo13> nachschaun ob daten kaputt sind tut man mit debsums ;)
<apollo13> s/daten/dateien/
<Roch_mobil> danke apollo13, ich werd mal schauen
<jokrebel_> hab ich was verpasst?
<Roch_mobil> jokrebel_, bisher noch nicht
<jokrebel_> Roch_mobil: Für _eine_ Frage 3 verschiedene Nicks zu nutzen ist absolut kontraproduktiv.
<Roch_mobil> hm, ich könnte mir vorstellen, warum der fehler auftritt. meine alte tastatur hatte eine macke und hat nur mmmmm gesendet. nachdem ich jetzt eine neue tastatur anklemmte, scheint es wieder normal zu laufen. debsums hat jedenfalls keine auffälligkeiten zutage gebracht
<Roch_mobil> *auftrat
<frager> nabend allerseits. kurze frage: ich habe 2 festplatten im pc. auf der einen ist win7, die andere ist leer. kann ich auf der zweiten (leeren) ein ubuntu völlig unabhängig von windows installieren, so dass es nur startet, wenn ich über das boot-menü explizit sage, der pc soll von der zweiten platte starten? (ich kenne das bisher nur so, dass ich am anfang über grub2 aswähle, was starten soll. das mcöhte ich aber dabei nicht)
<k1l> frager: das problem ist, dass der windows bootloader keine linuxe erkennt
<frager> die beiden systeme sollen ja so geseh nnichts voneinander wissen
<k1l> frager: man kann aber grub2 so einstellen, dass er immer windows bootet es sei denn man wählt extra ubutu
<k1l> frager: das windows wird nichts vom linux wissen wollen :)
<frager> k1l: jep, das ist mir auch bekannt. habe ich früher auch so gemacht. nur es ist halt so, dass das eine eine msata ssd ist (da soll linux drauf) und die ist nicht immer drin. und wenn sie mal nicht drin ist, soll der rechner kein stress haben windows normal zu starten
<k1l> also wenn die msata immer als erste gebootet wird könnte das mit grub klappen
<frager> ich habe mir das so gedacht, dass ich ubuntu auf die ssd installiere und auch den bootloader da drauf wandert. anschließend stelle ich im bios ein ,dass der pc "normal" von der hdd startet. nur wenn ich linux brauche, wähle ich im boot menü die ssd aus, und dann soll linux starten
<k1l> jo
<frager> frage ich: wenn ich ubuntu + bootloader auf die ssd installiere, bleibt die festplatte gänzlich unberührt? oder wird der bootloader die hdd so abänmdern, dass sie von der ssd "bagefragt" wird
<frager> ich=ist
<k1l> du kannst angeben wo der grub hinsoll
<frager> und wenn ich bei der installation ssd angebe, dann ändert sich nichts an der hdd? also wenn hdd als startmedium eingestellt ist, startet windows sofort, und wenn ssd angegeben ist, startet linux ohne nachfrage?
<k1l> wenn das bios das hinbekommt, ja
<frager> joa, das bios startet ja das, was an erster stelle steht ^^ perfekt. das wäre genau das, was ich will :) danke dir für die hilfe
<k1l> bzw wird grub für 5 sek die abfrage anzeigen, da ja mehr als ein OS erkannt ist.
<k1l> da müsstest du evtl den grub2 anpassen wie du willst
<frager> also einfach windows raus schmeissen ... das sollte nicht allzu schwer sein
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach den timeout ausstellen
<frager> ich hatte nur etwas bedenken, wenn ich dann linux rein auf der ssd habe und diese mal nicht dirn ist, dann startet windows garnicht mehr
<frager> najut, danke nochmal und ich wünsche noch ein angenehmen abend ;)
<coldjack> wie kann ich ubuntu server vom usb stick installieren?
<coldjack> er fragt bei der installation immer nach dem laufwerk, welches nicht vorhanden ist!
<beaver74> coldjack, auch wenn du das netinstall-.iso verwendest?
<coldjack> beaver74: Das schau ich mir mal an
<coldjack> mit der normalen Version von ubuntu Server klappts nichts
<beaver74> ja, ist glaub ich so
<beaver74> coldjack, da könnte sich evtl. auch was biegen lassen, aber mit dem netinstall sollte es auch so klappen
<coldjack> gibt es ubuntu 10.04 nicht als netinstall?
<coldjack> oder ist das mini?
<beaver74> coldjack, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/ *sollte* es sein, ja .. dachte auch es würde anders heißen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) Netboot (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<coldjack> okay=)
<coldjack> ja war auch auf der mainseite von ubuntu.com
<beaver74> coldjack, sollte passen :-) http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netinstall-ubuntu-server-10-04-lts/#post-2619204
<kubine> Title: Netinstall Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS? › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<coldjack> =)
<coldjack> ja schon runtergeladen
<coldjack>  
<coldjack> nur will nicht installieren. Hängt im blauen intro^^
<meho> guten Abend. Hat jemand mediatomb im Einsatz?
<dadrc> meho, bestimmt irgendwer. Einfach fragen.
<meho> habe medaitomb soweit installiert und die sachen freigegeben. streame zb. meine videos mit auf der ps3. leider hackst das ganze ziemlich? an was könnte das liegen?
<Fuchs> schwache CPU die umcodieren muss, schlechte Netzwerkverbindung (mach das nicht ueber WLAN) kommen mir da in den Sinn, aber was genau haette das mit  ubuntu zu tun? 
<meho> cpu ist eine 4kern amd. verbindung über kabel. naja läuft auf einem ubuntu system.
<Fuchs> mh
<Fuchs> logs lesen, mal htop mitlaufen lassen
<Fuchs> sollte eigentlich nicht
<meho> htop brint eine meldung wenn es zum hängen kommt. im log steht eingentlich nichts besonderes.
<dadrc> Spontan geraten: Die Meldung könnte interessant sein.
<meho> also, wenn es zum hänger kommt, schlägt die cpu ein wenig aus und der prozess wird bis zu 3mal hintereinander angezeigt.
<meho> ich verstehe es nicht, hatte mediatomb vor einiger zeit schon mal genutzt, hatte damals keine probleme.
<dadrc> muss dir
<dadrc> muss die kiste transcoden?
<meho> muss abet an der performance liegen, denn wenn ich ein video starte das von der qualität schlechter ist sind die rückler bei weitem nicht so schlimm als bei anderen.
<meho> transcoding ist auf no.
<meho> soll ich die config.xml mal posten?
<dAnjou> nopasten bitte
<dAnjou> http://bpaste.net/ 
<meho> jo klar.
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<dadrc> meho, würd dir fast empfehlen, das mal in #mediatomb zu fragen, die haben da vielleicht mehr Ahnung von der Sache als wir.
<meho> ah okay. wusste garnicht das es einen channel gibt.
<meho> dann werde ich euch mit meiner *.xml garnicht belästigen.
<meho> so dann mal ab ins bett, vielen dank euch trotzdem, werde mich morgen damit weiter beschäftigen. gute nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-27
<ZipZap> holla
<ZipZap> kann das virtualbox, das bei der aktuellen 64bit ubuntu dabei ist, dem gastsystem nicht mehr als 1 proz zuweisen? der regler lässt sich nicht nach rechts verschieben. oder setzt das harwareunterstützung für virtualisierung beim gastgeber voraus?
<xx4h> was für ein prozzi ist im host?
<xx4h> läuft der gast?
<ZipZap> xx4h, qudcore
<ZipZap> xx4h, quadcore
<ZipZap> jo, gast ist mit win7 bestückt
<xx4h> ich meine, ob er läuft, bzw "an" ist =) :>
<ZipZap> jetzt nicht, kann ich aber machen
<xx4h> nein.
<xx4h> wollte das nur gleich mal vorweg klären
<ZipZap> er läuft grundsätzlich. aber eben nur mit 1 cpu
<ZipZap> deshalb klappt noch nichtmal das enpacken großer pakete
<ZipZap> krieg dann irgendwann keine rückmeldung mehr
<xx4h> nicht, dass wir in 10 minuten merken "ah, ok. der gast ist an, und wir wollen onDemand die anzahl der kerne verändern"
<ZipZap> ne, wollte im ausgeschalteten zustand ändern
<ZipZap> sollte das denn eigtl gehen?
<xx4h> dann geh mal auf die VM
<xx4h> in die übersicht
<xx4h> auf "System"
<xx4h> dann das Label "Motherboard"
<xx4h> ist bei "Enable I/O APIC" der haken gesetzt?
<xx4h> ok. das kann man falsch lesen.
<ZipZap> jop, isses
<xx4h> ok. hast du das eventuell erst nach dem installieren angemacht?
<ZipZap> jep
<xx4h> dann musst du einmal neu installieren.
<ZipZap> unten im hinweisfeld steht, dass der gastgeber hardwarevirtualisierung unterstützen muss
<ZipZap> was bei mir wohl nicht der fall ist
<ZipZap> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
<xx4h> mach mal ein "lscpu | grep V"
<ZipZap>  lscpu | grep V
<ZipZap> Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
<xx4h> dann noch ein "lsmod | grep kvm"
<xx4h> Wenn die Ausgabe leer ist, würde ich noch einmal windows neu in der vm installieren "mit angeknippstem" IO APIC
<ZipZap>  lsmod | grep kvm | wc -l
<ZipZap> 0
<ZipZap> meinste, das bringt was?
<xx4h> :D
<xx4h> das wc -l zeigt die lines an.
<xx4h> das heißt, es gibt keine ausgabe.
<xx4h> d.h. du installierst windows mit der vorher aktivierten option "IO APIC" noch mal neu, und mit etwas glück kannst du dann 2 kerne auswählen.
<ZipZap> xx4h, ich wollte dir zeigen, dass es keine ausgabe gibt
<ZipZap> ich probiers mal mit neuinst
<LupusE> hi
<DarkShadow> Hallo, ich benutze Xubuntu 12.04 und wollte mal Gnome3 um zu schauen inwiefern ich damit klar komme und ob das gut läuft. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es unter Xubuntu eine Möglichkeit gibt nur Gnome3 ohne die ganzen Standardanwendungen von Ubuntu zu installieren.
<DarkShadow> Weil mein Internetanschluss ist leider nicht so schnell außerdem habe ich an Programmen eigentlich alles was ich brauche und ich möchte die dann nicht einzeln entfernen.
<ppq> DarkShadow: am besten nutzt du eine live-cd zum testen, dann bleibt dein bestehendes system unangetastet. es gibt neuerdings (12.10) eine offizielle ubuntu-version mit gnome3. die heißt irgendwas mit remix im namen, das sollte aber leicht zu recherchieren sein,.
<DarkShadow> ich dachte Gubuntu ist inoffiziell?
<ppq> gubuntu?
<DarkShadow> ja da gabs eins das hieß so
<ppq> nein, das ist kein offizielles derivat
<DarkShadow> ich wollte nämlich auch testen wie gnome3 so auf meiner hardware läuft und ob das viel mehr an der grafikkarte zerrt als ein xfce (natürlich ohne compiz und so). ich hab nämlich nur eine 8400GS und bin froh wenn ich minecraft spielen kann.
<DarkShadow> ppq du meinst sicher den Ubuntu Gnome Remix
<ppq> DarkShadow: da muss ich was verwechselt haben, das offizielle ist wohl noch gar nicht fertig, lese ich gerade 
<ppq> "UbuntuGNOME" nennt sich das
<DarkShadow> ja und genau deshalb würde ich gern gnome3 unter xubuntu mal zu test zwecken installieren. 
<ppq> naja, jedenfalls ist eine live-cd, welche auch immer, sonnvoll
<xx4h> DarkShadow, mach es lieber nicht auf deinem normalen rechner.
<ring1> bei der live-cd musst du nur bedenken, dass die performance wohl nicht wirklich vergleichbar sein wird
<xx4h> 2x DE auf einem system = nie gut. und da man von den dinger schon fast von DM reden kann, wirds noch trauriger
<xx4h> ring1, das ist natürlich richtig.
<xx4h> wenn man die performance vom DE testen will
<xx4h> dann sollte man sich ne extra parition machen.
<xx4h> oder ne andere platte anklemmen und sich da austoben.
<DarkShadow> naja genau darum ging es eigentlich weil ich einen vergleich haben wollte aber ich denke gnome3 wird nicht mehr an der grafikkarte zerren wird als ein xfce da es eigentlich nicht wirklich grafischaufwendiger ist.
<ring1> DarkShadow, wenn du nur gnome ohne die anderen anwendungen testen möchtest, könntest du die installation von gnome-core in erwägung ziehen und entsprechend beim login auswählen, was du starten möchtest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Installieren
<kubine> Title: GNOME Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DarkShadow> ring1 das problem ist das bei gnome-core sofort brasero und so mit kommen..
<DarkShadow> wenn ich das in synaptic paketverwaltung auswähle
<DarkShadow> oh sorry ich meinte kubine nicht ring1
<ring1> kubine ist ein bot ;)
<DarkShadow> oh
<DarkShadow> doch ring1 :)
<DarkShadow> also bei mir will es sofort brasero und so mti holen
<ring1> stimmt
<ring1> sind zwar weniger abhängigkeiten als von ubuntu-desktop, aber immer noch ganz schön viele
<ring1> wüsste allerdings gerade nicht, wie du um die von gnome-core benötigten herumkommst
<DarkShadow> gibs das nicht auch ohne das zeug im software center oder als paket
<DarkShadow> oder gibt es dann eine möglichkeit dieses paket und alles was es runter geladen hat zu entfernen?
<ring1> du könntest es mal mit gnome-shell probieren, den abhängigkeiten nach sollte das ohne brasero, etc. auskommen. sofern ich nicht blind bin :)
<DarkShadow> was ist mit gnome-session
<ring1> was soll damit sein?
<DarkShadow> achne das ist mit brasero
<DarkShadow> ich dachte das es ein gnome3 wäre
<DarkShadow> stimmt
<DarkShadow> ohne brasero
<DarkShadow> aber warum ist das bloß 36 mb runter zu laden?
<DarkShadow> das ist ja nix
<DarkShadow> so ich teste eben ob es geht bis gleich :)
<Proxymalz> Wie kann ich unter Lubuntu dauerhaft deutsche Sprache an die Tastatur binden? Ich habe nach einem Neustart immer wieder englisch.
<ppq> Proxymalz: installier mal lxkeymap, damit sollte das auch beständig einstellbar sein
<Proxymalz> das ist drauf
<ppq> dann stell es mal in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" ein und teste, ob das einen reboot übersteht
<ppq> wundert mich gerade, dass es mit lxkeymap nicht beständig ist
<Proxymalz> was hat dieser Befehl jetzt bewirkt >
<ppq> Proxymalz: der hat systemweit (und eigentlich für die konsole, für den x-server aber auch indirekt) die tastaturbelegung so eingestellt, wie du in der abfrage angegeben hast
<Proxymalz> und dann muss ich jetzt neustarten >
<ring2> ppq, http://www.heartattackgrill.com/guinness.html ;)
<kubine> Title: GUINNESS (at www.heartattackgrill.com)
<ppq> Proxymalz: joa, probier mal, ich bin gespannt :)
<koegs> ring2: fc
<ring2> argh
<Proxymalz> welche Tastenkombination benoetige ich nochmal wenn ich aus der Shell raus will zuruck auf den Desktop>
<Fuchs> Ctrl+alt+F7 ueblicherweise
<Proxymalz> ahh geht, weil mein Toshiba AC100 hat ja keine F-Tasten :)
<Proxymalz> so der Befehl und anschließender Reboot haben nichts geholfen. Ich musste gerade wieder unter lxkeymap manuell auf de() stellen.
<ppq> Proxymalz: gerade noch dies gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lubuntu-tastaturlayout-nach-neustart-wieder-au/#post-3180057
<kubine> Title: [Lubuntu] Tastaturlayout nach Neustart wieder auf default › LXDE und andere Fenstermanager › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Proxymalz> so läuft
<Proxymalz> Danke für die Hilfe.
<ppq> ok
<fjodor> hi, kann man tpm-chips unter ubuntu nutzen?
<bekks> fjodor: Natürlich kann man das. Aber was willst Du damit?
<fjodor> bekks: ja also ich verkauf grad alle meine computer, dann hab ich noch thinkpad,maus,monitor,backupplatte. ich würd gern hbci drauf machen und überleg meine festplatte zu verschlüsseln. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob verschlüsseln lohnt und ob ich einen nutzen von dem tpm habe weiß ich auch nicht
<bekks> Verschlüsseln lohnt nicht, imho und TPM zuhause sinnvoll nutzen ist auch nicht drin.
<fjodor> naja ich wollt jetzt halt mal so meinen computerarbeitsplatz voll in ordnung bringen. ich mach mittlerweile alle notizen und so auf dem rechner und da frag ich mich ob es vielleicht sinnvoll wäre. naja, und bei den backuplösungen kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden was ich machen soll
<fjodor> die backupplatte ist 1TB und die thinkpad ssd wird entweder 64gb oder 128gb
<ppq>  /home verschlüsseln reicht
<fjodor> etwas wo ich sone history habe wie bei git wäre cool
<fjodor> da gibts aber irgendwie so viel auswahl, dass ich nicht weiß was ich nehmen soll (sry perfektionist)
<bekks> Was hat die History mit Verschlüsselung oder TPM zu tun?
<bekks> fjodor: Und was ist denn bei RCS "so viel Auswahl"? SVN oder GIT?
<fjodor> nichts direkt. hab ich ja nicht gesagt, waren halt nur fragen die mir im kopf schwirren. bekks kann ich git für komplette systembackups nutzen? soweit ich weiß geht das doch nicht...
<bekks> git für Backups nutzen zu wollen ist Blödsinn.
<bekks> Nimm eine vernünftige Backuplösung.
<fjodor> mmh hast du das nicht vorgeschlagen?
<bekks> Nein, ich habe keineswegs git für Backup vorgeschlagen.
<fjodor> ja du hast mich missverstanden
<bekks> Ich sprach von git als RCS.
<fjodor> ich hätte gerne eine backuplösung wo ich auch eine history habe so wie bei git
<bekks> bacula
<fjodor> das sieht aber nen bischen kompliziert aus
<fjodor> hust
<bekks> Tja, so ist das im Leben manchmal. Du hast einen komplexen Task, dafür gibt es keine einfache Lösung.
<fjodor> mmh git ist da aber wesentlich einfacher...
<bekks> git ist aber kein backuptool...
<bekks> Sondern ein REVISIONSKONTROLLSYSTEM, für Sourcecode.
<fjodor> ja ich versteh nur nicht warum ein backuptool wesentlich komplizierter sein muss als git
<ring1> fjodor, hier gibt es eine kleine übersicht, könnte interessant sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> ring1: ja mein problem ist, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann
<bekks> fjodor: Weil ein Backuptool ein anderes Problem löst als ein RCS.
<fjodor> ja das ist ne schlecht begründung
<bekks> fjodor: Wieso probierst du dann nicht einfach alle Lösungen aus, so als Perfektionist.
<fjodor> anders!=schwieriger
<fjodor> bekks: ja genau das ist das problem...
<ring1> fjodor, entscheide dich für ein tool, das deinen anforderungen am nächsten kommt. wenn es dir während der benutzung nicht gefällt, teste ein anderes. dieses prozedere kann dir keiner abnehmen
<bekks> Ja, dann bau uns ein git für Backups, mit base, full, diff und inc commits, retention times, jobs, filesets, devices und volumes. Und dann diskutieren wir das in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<fjodor> ring1: schade
<fjodor> was machen eigentlich diese externen festplatten mit "backupknopf" was passiert wenn man da drauf drückt?
<fjodor> dd oder wie?
<ring1> fjodor, das musst du in der anleitung der jeweiligen festplatte nachlesen. die glaskugel hier ist leider defekt
<fjodor> kann man vorher nicht wissen, dass andere das nicht wissen
<ring1> fjodor, keiner weiß, was du für ein gerät vor dir hast, geschweige denn was bei druck auf einen knopf durchführt
<fjodor> ring1: dieser knopf ist weit verbreitet und es hätte durchaus sein können, dass das nicht gerätspezifisch ist
<ring1> fjodor, alles kein ubuntu problem. eher offtopic :)
<fjodor> ja stimmt, sry
<fjodor> 1. kann ich während ich das backup mache ganz normal arbeiten? 2. was passiert mit dem browser cache. den müsste ich ja extra ausklammern, sonst hängt der jedes mal 0,5-1gb datenmüll an mein backup. 3. welchen cache müsste ich noch ausklammern?
<dAnjou> fjodor: wovon redest du?
<fjodor> die fragen beziehen sich auf backuplösungen
<bekks> fjodor: Ja. Deine Entscheidung. Jeden, den du nicht brauchst.
<dAnjou> nimm deja-dup und fertig
<fjodor> bekks: was genau kann ich jetzt mit tpm machen? ich hab das in wikipedia nicht ganz verstandne
<bekks> Du kannst Verschlüsselungskeys darin ablegen, hardwaregesichert.
<fjodor> und was bringt mir das?
<bekks> Und auch das ist kein Ubuntuproblem. :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-28
<intuix> hi grossing
<intuix> moin grossing
<dAnjou> intuix: wat willste denn von dem?
<intuix> hmm der ist schon ins bett dAnjou 
<dAnjou> ich weiß
<dAnjou> aber das hier is irc
<dAnjou> man fragt einfach
<intuix> ja in kaschemme ist er auch nicht mehr
<dAnjou> und wartet nich auf ne reaktion
<intuix> noch nicht müde dAnjou  ?
<dAnjou> intuix: es wäre wesentlich effektiver, wenn du einfach deine frage stellst
<intuix> hab ich keine sorry.
<dAnjou> dann bist du hier auch falsch
<dAnjou> -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<intuix> hast du ne frage ?
<Metrics> hi zusammen!
<Red-Bull> moin
<Metrics> hallo
<Red-Bull>  hätte ne frage bzgl. libvirt unter ubuntu und dessen virtual networking..  hab bei hetzner einen root server und nun eigene zusätzliche IP beantragt die ich einer VM zuweisen möchte via routed nicht bridge. Kennt sich jm damit aus?
<Red-Bull> hab bei hetzner im wiki unter http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Netzkonfiguration_Debian ganz unten gefunden das man ja dafür ein "virbr1" aufsetzen soll
<kubine> Title: Netzkonfiguration Debian – Hetzner DokuWiki (at wiki.hetzner.de)
<Metrics> direkt auskennen nicht, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/KVM_mit_libvirt#libvirt_Netzkonfiguration_der_VMs
<kubine> Title: KVM mit libvirt – Hetzner DokuWiki (at wiki.hetzner.de)
<Red-Bull> ahh moment :) 
<Red-Bull> Metrics: danke.. das sieht gut aus..
<Metrics> :)
<Red-Bull> hat das nachteile gegenüber bridge?
<dieckie> hello
<Metrics> hi
<Red-Bull> hm ist doch nicht so ausführlich der Wiki Eintrag da.. Metrics.. teilweise wirds nur angerissen..
<Red-Bull> z.b. ist das hier widersprüchlich: "Achtung: Die zusätzlichen IP-Adressen werden nicht auf dem Host eingerichtet! "
<Red-Bull> beim anderen wiki eintrag steht aber:
<Red-Bull> " Zusätzliche IP-Adressen (Virtualisierung)
<Red-Bull> Bei Einsatz von Virtualisierung werden die zusätzliche IP-Adressen durch die Gast-Systeme genutzt. Damit diese im Internet erreichbar sind, muß im Hostsystem eine entsprechende Konfiguration entsprechend angepasst werden, um die Pakete weiterzuleiten. "
<Metrics> joa, die jungs bei hetzner wollen ja auch mit ihren managed servern was verdienen :P
<Red-Bull> hehe
<Red-Bull> weißt du denn wies geht?
<Metrics> nein, denn sonst hätte ich dir nicht nur den wiki eintrag gepostet ;)
<swed1> Hallo, gibt es in Ubuntu eine Möglichkeit ein beschädigtes PDF zu öffnen? Dokumentenbetrachter und GIMP mögen es nicht.
<stevieh> swed1: es gibt noch diverse pdf tools
<swed1> stevieh, welches meinst du
<swed1> vorhin hab ich noch folgendes ausprobiert gs -o repaired.pdf -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dPDFSETTINGS=/prepress corrupt.pdf
<swed1> geht auch nicht
<stevieh> apt-cache search pdf
<stevieh> und durchprobieren, wobei, wenn gs nicht geht wirds langsam dünne.
<sysdef> swed1: probier mal convert dein.pdf test.pdf
<swed1> sysdef: mit convert sieht der Fehler so aus http://pastebin.com/CnaUXxRU
<kubine> Title: convert corrupt.pdf asdf.pdf **** Error: Cannot find a 'startxref' anywhere - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sysdef> .o( uebel )
<swed1> keine Hoffnung?
<apollo13> außer händisch machen wohl nicht
<sysdef> pdf2ps testet?
<sysdef> du willst ggf. noch teile davon haben. texte, bilder? koenntest sehen was pdftohtml, pdftotext, pp. noch raus bekommen. oder dich in postscript rein arbeiten :>
<geser> sysdef: pdf2ps ist nur ein Wrapper um gs, und wenn gs schon nicht geht, wird das auch wenig Erfolg haben
<swed1> sysdef: pdf2ps pdftohtml bringt alles ähnliche fehler
<swed1> ich will soviel wie möglich davon retten
<swed1> ich hab jetzt noch pdftk probiert auch fehler
<Metrics> wenns dir um den aspekt der datenrettung geht, könntest du mal schauen obs evtl unter win tools gibt, die noch was reißen können
<Metrics> das muss man ja auch nicht installieren, reicht ja ne vm :D
<Metrics> https://online.officerecovery.com/pdf/ wär auch ne option wenns keine hochsensiblen daten sind.
<kubine> Title: Repair Corrupted PDF (pdf) Document Online. Free and Paid Repair for PDF Online - OfficeRecovery.com (at online.officerecovery.com)
<TheInfinity> swed1: ist das pdf hochgeheim?
<TheInfinity> swed1: ansonsten mail@ernestoruge.de - ich schmeiss das in acrobat rein. wenn acrobat nix mehr damit anfangen kann wirst du eh n prob haben ;)
<TheInfinity> swed1: dann aber weitere besprechung auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<W8uiE5> kubuntu 10.04 wie kann ich konsole per shortcut öffnen?
<k1l> bei gnome ist es strg+alt+t
<W8uiE5> k1l: in kde anscheinend nicht
<Minipluto> ich suche ein USB3-Gehäuse für 2,5〞-SATA-HDDs, dessen Chipsatz auch den Zugriff auf Festplattenparameter via hdparm unterstützt. Mein aktuelles kanns nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: kaufberatung wie üblich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte :)
<Gods_Father> Moin. Ich hab ein Netbook (HP Mini 210) und wollte da ein Ubuntu-Derivat aufspielen, leider ziehen die meisten doch recht viele resourcen. Habt ihr da eventuell nen tipp zu einer möglichst energiesparenden Lösung und vorallem eine die nicht so viele Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mit sich zieht? Danke
<LetoThe2nd> Gods_Father: wenn dann nur lubuntu
<Gods_Father> wenn dann heißt auch nicht optimal? was könnte man denn sonst nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> Gods_Father: wenn dann heisst, dass das das einzige ubuntu-derivat ist das auf normaler atom n270 hardware annehmbar läuft
<LetoThe2nd> Gods_Father: was man sonst nooch nehmen könnte wissen wir natürlich nicht, da wir der ubuntu-support sind ;) aber du kannst natürlich mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen.. :)
<Gods_Father> LetoThe2nd: klar doch :P Ich hab schon ewig auf allen möglichen debian-distributionen gearbeitet ich war nur mit ubuntu auf low-end systemen noch nie so ganz zufrieden aber ich denke ich probier lubuntu mal aus :)
<LetoThe2nd> Gods_Father: hab ich selber auch längere zeit gehabt, ist nicht schlecht. so im grossen und ganzen muss man halt einfach sagen, je weniger automagische gizmos etc. man braucht, umso schlanker kann die diribution sein. und lubuntu ist halt ziemlich am unteren ende des für normalsterbliche erträglichen komforts.
<Gods_Father> alles klar. dann danke erstmal :)
<faloco> oslohackerspace
<ring0> wie bitte?
<faloco> sorry
<niklasfi> mein rhythmbox ist kaputt. immer wenn ich es starte findet es neue lieder, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass diese bereits in der Datenbank sind. nach einiger Zeit wundert man sich dann, wieso die musik aus ist, und stellt fest, dass das Fenster nicht mehr auf eingaben reagiert
<dAnjou> hmm, rhythmbox war eigentlich immer rock solid
<k1l> niklasfi: starte das mal aus einem terminal und guck was es da ausspuckt
<dAnjou> niklasfi: einfach mal einstellungsordner umbenennen
<niklasfi> k1l: mit umbenanntem order passiert das immer noch. hier ist der output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394944/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt2> nabend
<passt2> habe ein notebook mit zwei grafikkarten
<passt2> verwenden ubuntu 12.10
<passt2> lspci zeigt mir aber nur den onboard chip "intel mobile 4 series..." an
<k1l> ist sie denn im bios aktiviert?
<passt2> es sollte aber noch eine nvidia karte da sein
<k1l> pack das lspci mal in einen nopaste
<passt2> [paste:412117:lspci passt]
<passt2> äh, ist das paste so richtig gepostet oder brauchst du die url?
<ppq> url bitte
<k1l> die url wäre gut
<passt2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412117/
<kubine> Title: lspci passt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt2> bitte
<ppq> z. 21
<passt2> arg, ich Blinge
<passt2> :(
<passt2> sorry
<passt2> danke ppq
<ppq> das ist keine optimus-karte, sprich du kannst nur im bios zwischen den karten wechseln
<passt2> was heißt optimus karte?
<ppq> das ist ein feature, mit dem man im laufenden betrieb von der intel- auf die nvidia-karte schalten kann - was unter linux nicht sonderlich sauber funktioniert
<passt2> ok
<passt2> ich habe am notebook auch einen schalter, der unter windows zwischen den beiden grafikkarten umgeschaltet hat
<passt2> unter vista hat das noch sehr gut funktioniert, unter win7 dann weniger gut, da dort keine ordentliche treiberunterstützung vorlar
<k1l> oha. also pre-optimus kann man sicher getrost vergessen. da solltest du dich für eine entscheiden und den passenden treiber nutzen
<passt2> k1l: heißt das jetzt, dass ich im bios eine einstellen soll - obwohl ich meine keinen solchen umschalter im bios gesehen zu haben. 
<k1l> ich weiß nicht wie das bei deinem gerät ist. aber meistens kann man das im bios einstellen
<passt2> wenn, wovon ich ausgehe, es diesen schalter im bios nicht gibt
<passt2> aber der schalter am gerät selber diese funktion hat
<k1l> dann stell am schalter am gerät halt auf eine karte der wahl
<passt2> ich habe den auch so stehen, wie er sollte 
<passt2> wie kann ich dann dem ubuntu beibringen welche graka er nutzen soll?
<passt2> bzw. welcher treiber geladen werden soll
<k1l> achso, hmm
<k1l> da würde ich mal glatt die hcl und google nach deinem laptop durchsuchen
<k1l> !hcl > passt2 
<kubine> passt2: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<k1l> den wird ja sicher noch wer gekauft haben und versucht haben da was hinzubekommen
<passt2> ok, danke erstmal
<passt2> werde die hardware listen durchforsten
<passt2> schaun mer mal was rauskommt
<passt2> tschökes
<Adapter> psst nabend alle
<Katbuntu> Hallo
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe auf meinem System gcc-4.6 und gcc-4.7 laufen. Kann ich irgendwie einstellen, dass als Standard gcc-4.6 benutzt werden soll?
<bekks> Wie kommt es, dass du zwei unterschiedliche gcc hast?
<bekks> NTQ: Und was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<ppq> das geht mit update-alternatives
<ppq> bekks: es gibt viele versionen in den repos.. je nach dem, was man gerade braucht, kann man sich nachinstallieren was man will
<NTQ> hab vor wenigen tagen von 12.04 auf 12.10 geupdatet und nun wollen meine AVR-Projekte nicht mehr kompilieren. Da kommen komische Fehler. Da nahm ich an, dass es an einer neuen Version von gcc liegt, weil ich sonst nichts geändert hab.
<bekks> NTQ: Mit dem nicht-AVR-gcc kann man das sowieso nicht kompilieren.
<NTQ> na klar. ich nutze ja auch den avr-gcc, aber ich dachte das hängt mit dem gcc zusammen. oder gibt's vom avr-gcc auch ältere versionen einfach so zum installieren?
<NTQ> ppq: update-alternatives kenn ich. was ist denn dann das schlüsselwort für den gcc?
<ppq> NTQ: cc
<ppq> das weist wohl standardmäßig auf /usr/bin/gcc, was wiederum ein symlink zu (in 12.04) gcc-4.6 ist
<NTQ> hm... für cc gibt es nur eine alternative, gcc gibt es erst gar nicht
<NTQ> ja, und hier ist es ein symlink zu gcc-4.6
<NTQ> ja, und hier ist es ein symlink zu gcc-4.7
<NTQ> sorry
<NTQ> ich kann den symlink auch manuell ändern, wenn das reicht
<NTQ> oder muss ich den gcc-avr irgendwie über ältere quellen installieren?
<becksta> ahoi.... habe heute ein notebook mit uefi boot option erhalten... ubuntu konnte ich "erfolgreich" installieren.... allerdings muss ich jetzt immer über das bootmenu "F12", da ich nur dort die partition sehe
<becksta> kriegt man das "normal" hin, also das er beim starten automatisch in den grub bootet?
<NTQ> Mich nervt's grad tierisch, dass das nicht mehr will nach dem upgrade. Ich hab jetzt noch manuell Libraries bestimmen müssen, weil er sonst die Standard-gcclibs nimmt und dann kam ein __heap_end Error, den man durch ein manuell kompiliertes malloc.c weg bekam. Aber das Kompilat läuft auf dem Atxmega128a1 nicht.
<ppq> NTQ: von avr hab ich gar keine ahnung, sorry
<NTQ> ppq: naja, ist weniger schlimm. die kernfrage ist eigentlich nur, wie ich eine ältere version benutzen kann. in den paketquellen finde ich keine ältere gcc-avr version.
<jokrebel> ältere Version von was? Und warum?
<bekks> jokrebel: avr-gcc
<NTQ> jokrebel: ich hätte gerne version 4.6 vom gcc-avr. warum? weil die neue anscheinend nicht fehlerfrei kompiliert
<NTQ> ich würde gerne diese hier installieren. geht das einfach so per deb-paket? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gcc-avr
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package gcc-avr in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> von der version weiß ich jedenfalls, dass sie noch ging
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-29
<swed1> Hallo ich habe im Hintergrund ein Skript in einem screen am laufen. Wie kann diesen screen beenden ohne dass ich in diesen wechseln muss?
<metrics> ps aux | grep screen 
<metrics> und dann mit kill -9 <pid> töten
<swed1> geht das auch irgendwie das ich nur den namen vom screen angeben muss?
<metrics> bestimmt, leider verfüge ich nicht über die nötigen mad skills um das zu bewerkstelligen :D
<swed1> ok, danke ^^
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: ich würde einfach mal man screen bemühen und die list-option suchen :)
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: und dann gibts auch optionen, um an einen bestehende session kommandos zu schicken... und, und, und
<LetoThe2nd> nur zusammensetzen musst du die puzzleteile noch selber.
<dieckie> metrics: pkill waere da eine Option. Da muss man allerdings etwas aufpassen, falls man das entsprechende Programm mehrfach laufen hat
<troessner_> ich möchte in einem verzeichnis nach allem "greppen" was ' oder " enthält: das funktioniert: grep -r -E '["]' lib/
<troessner_> bei : grep -r -E '["\']' app/
<troessner_> hängt die konsole. wie escape ich ' richtig damit das funktioniert?
<dAnjou> hängt die konsole?
<dAnjou> bei ner falschen regexp sollten eigentlich sofort fehler geschmissen werden
<troessner_> schlecht formuliert, ich meinte, die bash wartet auf weitere eingabe, sprich ich sehe: > 
<troessner_> in der nächsten zeile und muss dann mit ctrl+c abbrechen
<troessner_> terminiere also anscheinend meine regex nicht richtig
<stevieh> troessner_: du musst afaik das " auch escapen
<troessner_> stevieh, hab ich zuerst auch gedacht, aber geht auch ohne.:)
<dAnjou> troessner_: probiers mal andersrum grep -r -E "\"|'"
<troessner_> dAnjou, ah, das funktioniert, danke!
<dAnjou> wie genau da welche shell diese dinger " und ' behandelt hab ich auch noch nich geschnallt
<troessner_> eigentlich lautet meine frage: " wie `escape` ich das gleiche zeichen, welches ich zur begrenzung meiner regex verwende, innerhalb einer `character class` in dieser regex?"
<troessner_> aber ich kann auch mit dAnjou lösung sehr gut leben und das niemals erfahren
<troessner_> ;)
<dAnjou> schon mit \
<dAnjou> warum das mit ' nicht geht, ist mir wie gesagt auch ein rätsel
<geser> troessner_: versuche mal, ob $'["\']' funktioniert für dein grep
<troessner_> geser, ah, das funktioniert: grep -r -E $'["\']' lib/
<troessner_> mit dem kleinen haken, das die bash completion mit tab-tab beim verzeichnis nicht mehr geht
<troessner_> musst "lib" gerade ausschreiben
<troessner_> geser, was bewirkt denn das $? ich vermute mal sowas in der art, das die alles ignoriert was danach kommt und einfach den befehl weiterreicht?
<troessner_> weshalb auch die bash completion nicht mehr ging?
<geser> "Words of the form $'string' are treated specially. The word expands to string, with backslash-escaped characters replaced as specified by the ANSI C standard."
<geser> das  gibt es dann auch noch in der Form $"string", wo auch die Locale berücksichtigt wird
<troessner_> geser, ah, danke für den tip..:)
<kronos424> hey
<kronos424> ich hab ein problem mit chromium was anscheind mehrere haben 
<kronos424> hab aber keine lösung gefunden
<kronos424> tabs können nicht per drag and drop neu angeordnet werden
<kronos424> kann mri jemand helfen
<LordNelloz> kronos424: kommt auf dein problem an
<LetoThe2nd> kronos424: bug melden ;)
<LetoThe2nd> LordNelloz: tabs in chromium nicht per d&d sortierbar 
<kronos424> jo es wird stattdessen immer neues fenster angelegt
<LetoThe2nd> kronos424: welches ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> kronos424: fremdrepos?
<LetoThe2nd> (ohne direkt helfen zu können - wenns ein bug ist ists ein bug, feritg.)
<kronos424> LetoThe2nd,  nein normale ubuntu 12.04
<kronos424> LetoThe2nd,  grad neu aufgesetzt
<LordNelloz> geht bei mir, tab greifen und nur etwas nach rechts oder links verschieben - wenn du zu weit nach oben/unten ziehst, geht neues fenster auf
<LetoThe2nd> geht bei mir auf 12.04 auch.
<kronos424> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971634
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Chromium browser tab drag and drop broken after upgrade to 12.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kronos424> hier de rbug report
<LetoThe2nd> das ist kein bugreport.
<LetoThe2nd> bugreport -> launchpad
<kronos424> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=124761
<kubine> Title: Issue 124761 - chromium - [Linux] REGRESSION: Ubuntu 12.04 Unity 2D, cannot merge a single tab back into another tab or tab group - An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<LetoThe2nd> kronos424: ok also ich fasse zusammen. du weisst, dass es ein bug in chromium selbst ist und dass der reported wurde. was erwartest du dann jetzt von uns, bitte?
<kronos424> ne möglichkeit das zu umgehen
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
 * LetoThe2nd ist raus
<kronos424> :D
<stevieh> kronos424: unity 3D benutzen?
<LordNelloz> kronos424: von welcher version hast du denn upgegradet, 11.10 oder 10.04?
<LordNelloz> mal chromium de- und wieder installieren?
<LordNelloz> neues profil anlegen?
<kronos424> 10.04
<kronos424> was auch nicht geht ist das wenn ich nen fenster an den oberen rand schiebe dann maximiert er nicht automatisch
<stevieh> kronos424: wieso nimmst du nicht 3D?
<cratok> gnaa! nix los im büro :(
<benni> wie heisst denn der daemon, der für die update-benachrichtigungen zuständig ist? in /etc/init.d/ hab ich nix gefunden.
<lodtank> tach, kurze frage: wie bekomm ich auf ubuntu am einachsten nen chrome/chromium mit nacl zu laufen?
<dAnjou> benni: google schon befragt?
<cratok> lodtank: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91789/why-is-nacl-disabled-for-chromium
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Why is NaCL disabled for Chromium? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<lodtank> den link kenn ich schon, aendert nur nix dran, dass es ned geht
<lodtank> anderes OS installieren?:) oder was is die offizielle loesung?
<cratok> lodtank: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/A5Ca9k2_m2I
<kubine> Title: Google Groups (at productforums.google.com)
<cratok> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/native-client-discuss/amY2lVMh4sc allerdings schon >1 jahr alt
<kubine> Title: Google Groups (at groups.google.com)
<KING_LEE> hallo
<cratok> hi
<KING_LEE> ich hab vor ein paar tagen/wochen schonmal hier reingepostet wegen meinem gnome3 das nach dem anmelden immer so 5 minuten hängt
<KING_LEE> ich finde aber keine lösung dazu
<cratok> hast du dazu mal die logfiles durchsucht ob es da irgendwelche auffälligkeiten gibt? speziell die logs vom xserver dürften da helfen
<KING_LEE> hatte mir auf anweisung ein programm installiert das mir eine grafische darstellung des bootvorgangs bereitet, das kann ich aber nicht interpretieren und es schien auch nicht soweit zu dokumentieren wie nötig (also bis nach der anmeldung)
<KING_LEE> nein, ich bin da noch sehr unbewandert was logfiles angeht
<cratok> welches programm war das?
<KING_LEE> nach was soll ich suchen?
<KING_LEE> mom, muss kurz gucken
<benni> dAnjou:  ja, aber nix hilfreiches gefunden.
<cratok> mach mal ein sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail und poste das was dort ausgegeben wird auf pastebin.com
<KING_LEE> verdammt ich finds net
<cratok> np
<cratok> konsole öffnen und oben genanntes gedöns eingeben 
<cratok> dann das ganze kopieren, auf pastebin schubsen und hier den pastebin link reinposten
<KING_LEE> jo, des hab ich drauf
<KING_LEE> hey wie heisst das ubuntu pastebin nochmal?
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396911/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> ok und was kann ich daraus lesen? 
<cratok> okay, da sind in dem bereich schonmal keine fehler
<cratok> du könntest nochmal mit nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log durchgehen ob du was findest das nach nem fehler aussieht
<cratok> nano beendest du mit strg+x
<stevieh> KING_LEE: und .xsession-errors
<cratok> yes, das ist auch nen guter ansatzpunkt
<KING_LEE> mir fällt grad ein das ich mein rechner vorher im ruhezustand hatte, macht das was aus? soll ich mal frisch hochfahren um das log neu zu schreiben?
<cratok> du könntest den inhalt der ~/.xsession-errors auf pastebin posten
<cratok> neustart ist nicht nötig
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396935/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> falls mehr info meinerseits hilft: in letzter zeit sind echt paar komische dinge mit der kiste hier passiert, ich hatte schon von anfang an probleme mit dem rughezustand des rechners, hab dann "mei" auf die blacklist gesetzt und das problem besteht weiterhin (rechner hängt sich nach ein paarmal in den ruhezustand schicken einfach auf) und seit neuestem steigt er im normalen betrieb komplett aus
<KING_LEE> wenn ich irgendwie zuviel von ihm zur selben zeit will, meistens in verbindung mit externen datenträgern
<stevieh> Hmm... da würde ich auf eine Interrupt Thematik tippen.
<stevieh> das könnte natürlich auch gerade beim booten ein Thema sein.
<KING_LEE> um die frage von vorhin zu beantworten: also das programm hies bootchart
<KING_LEE> das ist jetzt nicht von heute aber macht ja eigentlich kein unterschied
<KING_LEE> http://ubuntuone.com/7TRyRO2ZtCNFzD3rCLSXYq
<stevieh> wie voll ist denn deine Platte?
<cratok> ich muss leider wech, habe FA ;)
<KING_LEE> schon ziemlich, hab heute bissl was auf ne externe verschoben aber dennoch  89% verwendet
<stevieh> hmm... das sollte aber ok sein. Wieviel RAM und Platte hat die Maschine denn?
<KING_LEE> uh,...so genau weiß ich das net, hab den von meinem onkel übernommen
<KING_LEE> Intel® Core™ i5 CPU M 560 @ 2.67GHz × 4 
<KING_LEE> so 600 gb platte
<KING_LEE> wo kann ich denn den RAM  sehen?
<stevieh> free
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397019/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<haderlump22> hallo, ich versuche shrewsoft vpn client unter ubuntu 12.04 zum laufen zu bringen. Einstellungen sind alle ok, aber die Passwortabfrage fuer das p12 Zertifikat laeuft als endlosschleife. er fragt immer wieder danach.
<ubuntuuf> Hallo, ich habe hier einen Laptop der nicht bootet. müsste irgendwie an eine Shell kommen.. Habe nur ne alternate cd von 12.04
<ubuntuuf> irgendne chance?
<ubuntuuf> hab ne live cd gerunden.. erledigt :)
<stevieh> KING_LEE: 4GB sieht auch ok aus...
<robert1> hallo
<robert1> ich habe ein problem mit ubuntu gnome 12.10. Ich habs heute installiert, lief alles fein. gerade habe ich updates gemacht, danach musste ich neu starten. jetzt geht wlan nicht mehr. lspci zeigt die karte an, rfkill list zeigt "hp-wifi" als nicht geblockt an. ifconfig zeigt die karte nicht an
<robert1> weiß jemand rat, ich mag grade nicht einfach wahllos die treiber installieren, wie im wiki beschrieben, da es bis grade ja auch noch funktioniert hatte
<robert1> hallo?
<fist> hallo, ich konnte bei der installation von ubuntu das verschluesseln meines home-verzeichnisses auswaehlen. mit welchem programm wird dann standardmäßig verschlüsselt?
<fist> und wie kann ich am einfachsten überprüfen, ob das funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> fist: ecryptfs, siehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kubine> Title: EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> fist: bei booten als root anmelden und schauen, ob du was siehst?
<fist> dann mach ich das eben
<mekeor> ich suche ein möglichst einfach videobearbeitungsprogramm, das es erlaubt (1) videos aneinander zu schneiden; (2) die abspielgeschwindigkeit zu ändern (zeitraffer und -lupe); und (3) am ende einer sequenz das bild abzudunkeln und somit schwarz zu machen oder so… ich bin ein absoluter anfänger. – was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
<stevieh> mekeor: es gibt in ubuntu doch eh nur zwei drei PRogramme...
<mekeor> stevieh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung#Videobearbeitung da sind schon einige aufgelistet
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mekeor> ich probiere gerade einige durch… und wie's scheint ist openshot genau das was ich suche… mal sehen
<stevieh> das klingt gut.
<mekeor> :)
<dieckie> mekeor: kdenlive kann das glaube ich alles. Allerdings war das "damals" (10.04 iirc) ziemlich instabil
<mekeor> danke :) ich bin soweit aber mit OpenShot ziemlich zufrieden
<dieckie> mekeor: ok, dann passts. Mir war das damals zu kompliziert ^^ Videobearbeitung war mit einer der Gruende, warum ich mir ein MacBook gekauft habe :>
<mekeor> is das apple-programm für videobearbeitung so einfach?
<mekeor> dieckie.
<dieckie> mekeor: erstens das, und zweitens gibts fuer Mac OSX vernuenftige, proprietaere Software. Ich war das gefrickel einfach leid, das mache ich in der Arbeit schon genug
<dieckie> zu Hause wollte ich was, das einfach funktioniert
<mekeor> hm ok
<dieckie> zumal ich haeufig Videos schneide
<mekeor> wie auch immer; jetzt klappt ja alles :) – sorry, ich muss gehen :) danke nochmal ;)
<mekeor> tschau tschau
<dieckie> have fun!
<ubuntu> hey, hab grad frisch 12.04 installiert... firefox ist auf englisch - was kann man tun?
<I-Punkt> sag mal kann ich in den Logfiles den Grund für WLAN-Trennung ersehen? In den letzten Tagen bekomme ich in regelmäßigen Abständen die Meldung: "Verbindung getrennt - sie sind nun offline". Unmittelbar danach steht aber bereits wieder die Verbindung. 12.04 / Gnome 3 / 3.2.0-33-generic / BCM4312 802.11b/g
<jokrebel_> Guest82792: Die richtigen Sprachpakete nachinstallieren vermutlich.
<jokrebel_> Guest82792: Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation#Deutsches-Sprachpaket-installieren
<kubine> Title: Installation › Firefox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de 
<Guest82792> firefox-locale-de ist schon installiert
<tprommi> Hallo. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, warum Ubuntu meinen mpd beim booten nicht startet. Nach einer neuen Installation geht es genau ein mal. Laut bum ist er nach dem booten deaktiviert, obwohl der Dienst als S30 eingetragen ist. Hab ihn auch schon mal nach pulse(S50) verschoben. Ohne Erfolg.
<tprommi> Wenn ich nach dem booten sudo service mpd start aufrufe geht alles.
<tprommi> Ich melde mich direkt an (Ubuntu 12.04LTS). Wenn der Desktop da ist will irgendeine Anwendung auf meinen Schlüsselbund zugreifen. Vielleicht mpd?
<tprommi> Ach nein. Ist vermutlich empathy.
<tprommi> Keiner Ahnung von runlevels? Kann ich einen log für init finden?
<ppq> tprommi: die sysv init verzeichnisse/skripte sind nur noch aus kompatibilitätsgründen da. für services wird seit einigen versionen schon upstart genutzt
<ppq> !upstart > tprommi 
<kubine> tprommi: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<ppq> dort steht, wie man dienste bearbeitet
<tprommi> Es gibt keine mpd.conf in /etc/init/
<tprommi> Wenn ich selbst eine erstelle führe ich dann "service mpd start" aus, oder wie im Beispiel "exec mpd"
<ppq> du kannst via mpd.conf das alte init-script in /etc/init.d/ ausführen
<ppq> mit entsprechenden parametern
<ppq> wundert mich aber grad, dass das noch niemand gemacht hat
<tprommi> Ich hab keinen Parameter gefunden, aber Ich hab in einem Bugreport eine mpd-upstart.conf gefunden. Ist aber von Januar. 
<ppq> ist die brauchbar?
<tprommi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88876329/mpd-upstart.conf
<tprommi> Ich hab eben das erste mal eine gesehen.
<ppq> das sieht gut aus
<ppq> ohne gewähr ;)
<tprommi> Hab sie mal kopiert. Kann ich die ohne reboot testen?
<ppq> ja, sudo initctl reload-configuration 
<tprommi> Nein, startet nicht. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit Startprogramme. Mein Rechner startet ja eh durch. 
<tprommi> Na mal sehen. Ich mach erst mal ein reboot. Ansonsten melde ich mich morgen noch mal.
<ppq> gutes gelingen
<tprommi> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<ppq> joa, keine ursache
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> kann ich irgendwie verhindern das sich ein treiber an ein bestimmtest geraet bindet?
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: heisst praezise was?
<ppq> hm, blacklisten? 
<tprommi> Es klappt. Also nochmals Dank an ppq. Das hab ich schon Wochen vor mir hergeschoben.
<ppq> tprommi: das hast du dir selbst ergoogelt ;)
<mgolisch> LetoThe2nd: ich hab ein usb cardreader und der funktioniert wohl nur wenn sich ftdi_sio nicht daran bindet, bisher hab ich das einfach immer nach dem start entladen nur hab ich nun ein zweites usb device was ich aber als serielle schnittstelle ansprechen muss
<mgolisch> daher die frage ob ich irgendwie verhindern kann das sich der treiber an dieses anscheinend compatible geraet bindet
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: ok in dem fall wüd ich schauen ob sich ftdi_sio parametrieren  laesst
<sebastian> Hallo habe eine Problem: Ich nutzte Xubunte 12. Ich benutze Thunderbird 16.0.1. Ich habe mein gmx Mailkonto als IMAP Konto angelegt. In diesem Konto habe ich knapp 4000 Mails aber der Lokale IMAP Ordner belegt stolze 122,5 GB. Woran kann's liegen?
<bekks> An der Grösse der Mails.
<sebastian> Hab grad mit nem Kumpel telefoniert, der Hat auf gmx Konto unter Thunderbird als IMAP und verbracht für knapp 2000 Mails nur 500 MB... da passen die Reletionen nicht
<sebastian> auch
<bekks> Dein Kumpel hat auch andere Mails als du.
<sebastian> Kann ich den lokalen IMAP Ordner einfach löschen? Nicht das dann alle meine Mails für immer weg sind. Also: Sind die Mails bei gmx auch noch gespeichert?
<ppq> sebastian: das kann man nicht pauschal sagen 
<ppq> guck am besten nach
<ppq> im webinterface
<sebastian> welches Webinterface? Von gmx?
<ppq> ja
<sebastian> Und wonach such ich da genau? IMAP Einstellungen?
<ppq> nein, guck einfach ob alle deine mails da sind
<ppq> wenn du dann dein thunderbird profil löschst, bleiben die mails auf gmx davon unangetastet
<ppq> aber ein backup zu ziehen ist unumgänglich
<sebastian> wie meinst Du das mit BackUp. Soll ich den imap Ordner mit stolzen 122,5 GB backupen?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> am besten das komplette ~/.thunderbird verzeichnis - für den fall der fälle
<coldjack> sebastian: Was für große Anhänge bekommst du denn?!
<sebastian> also ich bin auf der gmx Seite eingeloggt. Hier liegen alle meine Nachrichten ebenfalls und belegen beim gmx nur 501 MB... die selben Nachrichten belegen auf meiner Festplatte 122,5 GB .... ich vermute das Thunderbird blödsinn macht. 
<bekks> Ich vermute, dass du seit Ewigkeiten keine gelöschten Mails mehr entsorgt hast.
<ppq> na dann kannst du ja unbesorgt dein ~/.thunderbird extern backuppen und es dann aus deinem /home rauslöschen
<LetoThe2nd> einmal umbenennen reicht ja schon zum test :)
<ppq> joa
<Rochvellon> oder einfach mal die ordner über tb komprimieren
<sebastian> gut ^^ danke euch... mach ich mal
<ppq> wobei, was soll umbenennen denn bringen?
<Rochvellon> kann man afaik auch so einstellen, dass tb das automatisch macht
<sebastian> danke für die Hilfe läuft alles wieder wie es soll
<freemoser> hi
<freemoser> hab ein Problem war gerade im Hangout und da ging meine d Logitech, Inc. HD Webcam C510 noch ohne Probleme dann auf einmal ging nur noch der Ton, seit dem zeigt er mir kein bild mehr an auch nicht auf chesse
<freemoser> hab sie auch schon mehrmals an und ausgestreckt 
<ppq> freemoser: 'dmesg | pastebinit' bitte ausführen, ggf. das paket pastebinit installieren
<freemoser> ppq: danke igw wird die aufeinmal wieder angezeigt denke das die webcam bissel kaputt ist (obwohl sie neu ist) danke 
<||arifaX> hi
<||arifaX> Ich muss base64 nach hex konvertieren (bash), irgendwelche ideen?
<LetoThe2nd> man base64, man bc :)
<Wusel_> nabend
<Joschii> servus
<Wusel_> ich hab n kleines unmute-Problem
<Wusel_> wenn ich über meine Tastatur den Sound mute (entweder die mute-Taste oder immer leiser mache, bis der Ton ganz aus is), kann ich ihn über die Tastatus nicht mehr einschalten
<Wusel_> er bleibt muted, erst wenn ich es in "Lautstärkeregler" wieder aktiviere, kommt Sound
<Wusel_> also genau so wie es hier beschrieben ist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/885956
<kubine> Title: Bug #885956 “unmute doesn't work anymore” : Bugs : “xfce4-volumed” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Wusel_> ich benutz Ubuntu 12.10 mit MATE
<ppq> hast du den tipp aus kommentar #9 (zugegeben, *sehr* schlechtes englisch) probiert?
<bekks> Wusel_: Hast Du Linux Mint?
<Wusel_> ppq: nein, weil ich kein xfce hab ;)
<Wusel_> bekks: nein, "normales" Ubuntu mit nachträglich installiertem MATE
<ppq> hm, dann muss ich passen, von mate habe ich keine ahnung
<Wusel_> hm :/
<||arifaX> LetoThe2nd: man base64, man bc - man(n) bist du klug
<||arifaX> in #linux gabs wenigstens sofort Hilfe. Das Klugschei*ern nervt wirklich!  echos string | base64 -d | xxd -ps - war übrigens gesucht
<bekks> ||arifaX: Wenn Du Trollen willst, mach das bitte woanders. Danke.
<bekks> Geht doch.
<stevieh> *lol*
<C_A_M> nabend, gibt es einen grund afür, dass das up und downloaden so langsam funktioniert wenn man sich mit einem server verbindet, und kann man dies eventuell optimieren? mit einem ftp client wie filezilla geht dies erheblich schneller
<C_A_M> einzelne dateien wie zb eine css oder auch pdf gehen ganz gut soweit, nur wenn ich dann doch mal einen ganzen ordner mit videos oder auch die komplette seite hoch oder runterladen möchte, ist die bordfunktion nicht zu gebrauchen, welches ich recht schade finde
<stevieh> C_A_M: kannst du mal genauer erklären, was du machst?
<stevieh> womit lädst du up und down?
<stevieh> was ist denn die Bordfunktion?
<C_A_M> ich verbinde mich oft für kleinere tätigkeiten mit der funktion mit server verbinden. wie es aber meist so ist, wird aus mal eben einer kleinen sache dann doch auf einmal mehr
<stevieh> C_A_M: und das ist langsamer als filezilla?
<C_A_M> ja leider, dies war zumindest bei mir schon immer auf allen rechnern der fall
<stevieh> naja, ok, für ftp nehm ich nautilus, oder was das da macht, eher auch selten. Für ganze Websites weex, für ftp ncftp
<C_A_M> also selber auch noch garnicht mal probiert?
 * LetoThe2nd sets the spice rations for china to 0 for the next 10 years.
<LetoThe2nd> ECHAN
<stevieh> C_A_M: doch, für einzelne Dateien schon, aber für grössere Mengen ist mir eine Kommandozeile lieber
<stevieh> jetzt aber off
<C_A_M> damit tu ich mich leider immer schwer, müsste mit den komandos meine wände tapezieren :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-30
<rhagu> hi ich betreibe ubuntu 12.04 in einer xen vm leider gibt es da ein problem mit dem 3.2er kernel, der nicht mehr als 4GB zulässt. Ich würde also gerne einen neueren Kernel verwenden, aber am besten einen mit regelmäßigen sicherheitsupdates und ohne mir große Gedanken machen zu müssen, wäre das hier eine Lösung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<kubine> Title: Kernel/Release/Rolling - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Loetmichel> moin
<Seymour> ClamAV rödelt seit fast zwei Stunden auf meiner Windows-Partition rum, ist noch immer nicht ganz fertig, und will 469 "Bedrohungen" gefunden haben #-)
<dieckie> moin
<ludste> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen: ich habe die Installation postgresql total verhunzt!
<julie_> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu ubuntu12.10
<julie_> wenn ich eine pdf-datei aus nautilus öffne, öffnet sie sich NICHT im gleichen fenster sondern im daneben liegenden fenster. mit dem arbeitsflächenumschalter komme ich per doppelklick auf die pdf datei auf dem danebenliegenden fenster aber auch nicht dran.
<dAnjou> wat?
<dAnjou> was is das "gleiche fenster" und was is das "daneben liegende"?
<julie_> ich klicke im nautilus auf eine datei und diese wird nicht im gleichen fenster sondern im daneben liegenden fenster geöffnet
<julie_> auch interessant...ich klicke im arbeitsflächenumschalter auf eines der beiden linken arbeitsflächen und es öffnet sich immer eines der beiden rechten arbeitsflächen
<stevieh> julie_: wieviele Bildschirme hast du denn am Rechner?
<julie_> einen
<julie_> gibt es irgendwo eine einstellmöglichekeit für den arbeitsflächenumschalter?
<dAnjou> julie_: nautilus *kann* *keine* pdfs öffnen
<dAnjou> was redest du?
<dAnjou> wie soll die pdf sich im nautilus öffnen?
<julie_> ok. der dokumentenbetrachter öffnet sich nicht in der gleichen arbeitsfläche sondern im rechts daneben liegenden arbeitsfläche
<jaja> test
<jaja> test eins zwei eins.....jemand da der ..weiterhelfen kann?
<cratok> eventuell
<jaja> vllt hab ich glück,,, schon rumgesucht  wie....  g
<jaja> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mikrofon-im-lenovo-g580-funktioniert-nicht/#post-4899772
<kubine> Title: Mikrofon im Lenovo G580 funktioniert nicht › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jaja> find die lösung nicht,,leider scheintkompliziert zu sein
<jaja> hm...cratok wohl auch keine idee....
<ole01> Mahlzeit.
<ole01> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, einen OpenVPN-Daemon, über den man gerade selbst mit dem Server verbunden ist, neuzustarten?
<ole01> Also ich habe quasi keinen anderen Zugriff auf den Server als per OpenVPN und will den Daemon neustarten. Über das init-Skript bzw. service geht es nicht, weil er per Kommandozeile mit den einzelnen Parameter gestartet wurde, da mehrere VPN-Endstellen am Laufen sind.
<jaja> noch sowas spezielles...
<geser> ole01: und wie startest du den OpenVPN nach einem Neustart? Was spricht dagegen, den OpenVPN-Daemon z.B. in einem Screen neuzustarten (damit das Terminal erhalten bleibt), außer dem Risiko sich selbst auszusperren?
<kuckuck> Guten Tach, ich würde gerne mein Ubuntu komplett sichern auf eine Externe HDD, so das ich sie quasi später einschieben kann und alles läuft nach dem alten. Als backup weil ich gerne ein neues Ubuntu Installieren möchte
<kuckuck> Folgendes Problem, die Systemplatte ist aktuell verschlüsselt
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: dd?
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: dann hast du n 1:1 image (was dann natürlich auch verschlüsselt ist=
<kuckuck> TheInfinity,  hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber wie löse ich das mit den Partitionen?
<kuckuck> z.B. der Swap
<TheInfinity> die ist dann halt teil des backups.
<kuckuck> die kann einfach weg bleiben , oder?
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: kannst auch alle partitionen einzeln sichern
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: und - support gibt's hier, nicht im query. dann haben auch andere was davon :)
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: wenn du partitionstabelle sichern willst bleibt dir nur dd mit swap und allem
<kuckuck> ok, dann würde mir eine antwort trozdem helfen :) glaube die anderen würden das auch gerne wissen :P
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: kannst ja alles durch tar gz jagen, dann wirds deutlich kleiner.
<kuckuck> TheInfinity,  das will ich ja eben nicht, ich will zu not mit der anderen HDD booten können. und wenn ich partitionstabelle und alles andere mitnehme, nehme ich auch die verschlüsselung mit oder?
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: ja
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: einfach booten können geht nur mit dd
<TheInfinity> kuckuck: ohne jede weitere veränderung
<kuckuck> alles klar, ich teste es
<TheInfinity> !dd > kuckuck
<kubine> kuckuck: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<TheInfinity> für anleitung / infos und so.
<kuckuck> TheInfinity,  jo ich müsste nochmal schauen, ob es etwas gibt wie ne md5 die gecheckt werden kann, das bloß keine fehler kopiert werden...
<jaja>   nochmal mein glück versuche öh weiss vllt hier jemand eine lösung??
<jaja> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mikrofon-im-lenovo-g580-funktioniert-nicht/#post-4899772
<kubine> Title: Mikrofon im Lenovo G580 funktioniert nicht › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jaja> tja..... satz mit X 
<kuckuck> TheInfinity,  schonmal mit DD gearbeitet? 
<kuckuck> ich frage mich gerade ob ich wegen der performance BS= angeben soll :/ nicht das das in die hose geht
<kuckuck> wüsste auch nicht welche Werte ich nehmen sollte
<stevieh> 1M schadet nicht
<_jupiter_> Ich habe auf einen Live-USB-Stick aus dem Live-System heraus Dateien ins Home-Verzeichnis gespeichert. Wie kann ich auf einem anderen PC auf die Dateien zugreifen, wenn der Stick ganz normal  gemountet ist?
<LetoThe2nd> _jupiter_: vermutlich nicht so ohne weiteres, weil das IIRC ein overlay-dateisystem ist.
<_jupiter_> hm...also keine Chance von einem Live-USB-Stick Dateien irgendwo "transparent" zu speichern? Mist...naja, muss ich das halt irgendwie übers Internet machen. Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> _jupiter_: das hab ich nicht gesagt, ich hab nur gesagt wenn du "einfach so" im livebetrieb speicherst, wirds schwierig ;)
<LetoThe2nd> _jupiter_: z.b. stick partitionieren, die erste part mit liveubuntu, die zweit fuer daten.
<k1l_> _jupiter_: boote doch den usb-stick und schiebe es von da aus auf den pc
<_jupiter_> ach menno ,wieso komme ich nie selbst auf einfache Lösungen... ;) Danke. Ich versuch mal beides
<jaja> die leutz wagen sich hier an sämtliche pc probs drann aber anscheiend ist das mit diesem eingebauten mikro unter ubuntu..nicht zu lösen..
<kuckuck> TheInfinity,  was läuft da schief.... http://nopaste.me/paste/52897283150b8ab7c5c0b3
<kubine> Title: sudo dd if=devsda bs=1M | pv - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kuckuck> die hdd ist per usb 2.0 angeschlossen.... die interne ist eine SSD , die externe eine gewöhnliche 2,5
<LetoThe2nd> jaja: wir haben dein problem alle gelesen. vermutlich weiss es einfach keiner. versteh bitte, dass das aber echt kein grund ist jetzt so unterschwellig zu jammern.
<jaja> tschuld so sollte das nicht rüber komen ok
<stevieh> jaja: mompl mal
<LetoThe2nd> jaja: ne aussage zu generischen dingen wie usbsticks oder dd ist einfach deutlich leichter zu treffen als zu genau deinem speziellen laptop, den vermutlich einfach niemand hat.
<stevieh> jaja: http://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/141365-Linux-Probleme-mit-neuen-Modellen-(W-L-X-Tx30) guck evtl. mal da.
<k1l> jaja: wenn man pech hat muss man da "mal eben" einen treiber schreiben.  welche soundcarte ist das denn überhaupt?
<jaja> okay mache ich mal ...ein beispiel das diese lenovo wohl mucken macht ist hier allerdings haben das gelöst...
<jaja> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lan-wlan-probleme-mit-lenovo-g580/2/
<kubine> Title: LAN/WLAN-Probleme mit Lenovo G580 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> die thinkpads sind auch nicht mehr, was sie mal waren.
<jaja> jepp das liegt daran das es wohl keinen treiber für diese mikro gibt...hab aber keie lust deswegen auf win zurückzugreifen wäre ja...
<jaja> das seltsame finde ich wenn ich das mikro vom headset einstecke...das der das auch nicht erkennt zumal das notebook nur eine klinkenbuchse hat...tztz...lol
<stevieh> jaja: das sind die vierpoligen stecker.
<jaja> vierpolige stecker... hm....
<jaja> ch denke mir wenn ick zb skype anmache funzt die camera...allerdings beim mirkophontest...streikt das thinkpad...glaub da fehlt ein treiber...
<jaja> http://www.amazon.de/Adapter-PC-Headset-5-mm-Buchse-4-poliger-Stecker/dp/B0052WFFIS
<stevieh> für das geld bekommt man ja n headset
<jaja> hm werde ich mir mal besorgen so ein adapter vllt funzt das damit....tschuld wegen die belästigung  ..
<stevieh> das eingebaute mikro sollte trotzdem gehen.
<jaja> tuts von anfang an nicht..seltsam oder
<stevieh> so ist das mit der neuen HW
<jaja> : wenn man pech hat muss man da "mal eben" einen treiber schreiben.  welche soundcarte ist das denn überhaupt?
<jaja> k1 hat wohl recht
<stevieh> jaja: ist das kein normaler Intel Audio Chip?
<jaja> glaub schon...
<jaja> http://shop.lenovo.com/deweb/DE/de/learn/products/laptops/essential/g-series/g580/index.html
<kubine> Title: Lenovo G580 – Preisgünstiges Multimedia-Notebook von Lenovo (DE) (at shop.lenovo.com)
<jaja> die bei lenovo dort im forum meinten sogar diese notebook würde nicht mit linux ubuntu etc laufen...rofl...
<jaja> oh mann
<stevieh> jaja: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185594/microphone-not-capturing-sound-on-12-04-lenovo-g580
<kubine> Title: pulseaudio - Microphone not capturing sound on 12.04 Lenovo G580 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jaja> stevieh garacias companero dort hATTE ICH AUCH SCHON RUMGESTÖBERT...
<stevieh> sieht doch vielversprechend aus
<jaja> oh tschuld taste ....nch 2tg suche dachte ich mir halt probierste es mal hier  .-D
<jaja> ganz schlimm wird das dann mit mumble....  aber werde mir mal so ein adapter  zulegen vllt funzt es damit ja..  
<stevieh> brandaktuelle hw und linux kann manchmal weh tun.
<jaja> das reizt einer dann aber...ne lösung zu finden..g
<jaja> einen
<cato> hallo,
<cato> gibt es eigentlich noch eine alternate isntall cd?
<ppq> cato: nein, seit 12.10 nicht mehr
<ppq> du kannst die netboot cd benutzen, die nutzt noch den textinstaller
<ppq> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/quantal/ architektur wählen, dann mini.iso für das cd-image oder boot.img.gz, das kannst du nach dem entpacken direkt mit dd auf eine usb-stick-partition schreiben
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) Netboot (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<cato> tut das mit usb auch mit uefi?
<ppq> nicht zwingend, bei mir gings
<fjodor> hi, an thinkpads gibt es interne stereo mikrofone, die unter windows auch verschiedene aufnahmemodi unterscheiden. konferenzmodus und singleusermodus. ähnlich wie ein diktiergerät. unterstützt ubuntu sowas oder fehlt dieses nette feature?
<fjodor> stevieh: weißt du was dazu?
<fjodor> thinkwiki gibt dazu nichts her
<Loetmichel> fjodor. DAs wird mit 90% wahrscheinlichkeit nur sofwware sein, daß bei singleuser ein bischne richtmikrowirkung per phasenauslöschung betrieben wird
<fjodor> ah ok, im spec steht halt "digital" microphones, deswegen hätte es ja auch hardwarefunktionalität sein können. 
<rhagu> hi, ich habe gerade einen samba server mit 12.04 aufgesetzt und kann mit den einzelnen usern auch auf die shares zugreifen, jetzt möchte ich, dass gäste ohne login auf manche share ohne passwort zugreifen, die daten aber nicht verändern können, deswegen habe ich einen eintrag für die smb.conf erstellt, der wie folgt aussieht: http://de.pastebin.ca/2259447  ergibt das sinn?
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Someone - post number 2259447 (at de.pastebin.ca)
<fjodor> Loetmichel: ich versteh wie der effekt funktioniert, aber weißt du wie man die technik nennt?
<stevieh> fjodor: ne, weiss ich nix dazu, aber ich würd Lötmichels Statement teilen.
<stevieh> abgsehen davon hat der X230 glaub ich nur n Mono Mikro
<fjodor> ne
<fjodor> 2 löcher vorne kannste selber sehen
<fjodor> unterm screen
<stevieh> jetzt wo du es sagst. Das ist sicher der Sabberablauf.
<Loetmichel> fjodor: /me hats die tage am badewannenlaptop geetest (T61p)... das hat auch 2 mics in der basis verbaut... und man kann mit dem spectrium analyzer auch schön das fingerschnillen von rechts nach links wandern sehen
<Loetmichel> schnippen
<Loetmichel> aber da hab ich unter win keine funktion zum umschalten auf e3inzel/mehruser... vielleicht zu alt?
<HURRA2000> hat jemand erfahrungen mit gnome boxes?
<HURRA2000> hallo zusammen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Gnome boxes?
<k1l> !wf > HURRA2000 
<kubine> HURRA2000: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<LetoThe2nd> HURRA2000: hallo du, hast du auch ne präzise frage oder nur mettafragen, aber keine geduld?
<HURRA2000> Das ist keine "Mettafrage" sondern eine geschlossene Frage, kann also mit ja oder nein beantwortet werden. Wenn noch keiner die boxes verwendet hat, macht es auch keinen Sinn, groß Fehlerbeschreibungen abzugeben.
<dAnjou> HURRA2000: [_] Du hast IRC verstanden.
<k1l> HURRA2000: so, funktioniert IRC nicht :/
<LetoThe2nd> HURRA2000: supi, jetzt haben wir 10 min vertan damit darauf zu warten dass du ne zigmal gefuehrte diskussion wieder ausgraebst, die du nicht verstanden hast.
 * LetoThe2nd ist raus.
<k1l> HURRA2000: stell deine frage am einfachsten entlang der fragen, die der bot (kubine) dir eben gegeben hat. dann kann jemand antworten, wenn er hier reinguckt (nicht alle user gucken dauernd hier rein) und evtl antworten wenn er es weiß
<fjodor> Loetmichel: naja auf jeden fall kann man mit einem stereomikrofon richtig viel müll entfernen und sehr guten sound erreichen.
<fjodor> deswegen setzt man die auch ein
<dreamon> Hab Virtualbox als deb für 12.04 von der Homepage geladen und auf 12.04 installiert. Leider kann ich das nur vom Terminal aus starten. unity startet zeigt es mir nicht an. Wie krieg ich es den Starter rein? Hab bisher noch nie unity verwendet
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt, nach einem Neustart ist es nun da.
<fjodor> es hieß mal das HUD voice-control erhalten soll. gibt es was dazu?
<Johann> irc.freenode.com
<googlebot_orig> hi
<AtrumCorvus> nabend
<googlebot_orig> ich habe auf meinem usbstick mit ubu 12.04 mitlerweile wlan0-wlan8 kann ich das irgendwie löschen, das ich beim nächsten einstöpseln des sticks wieder ein wlan0 für einen wlanstick bekomme, benutze wicd und dann muss ich das da immer manuel neu einstellen
<apollo13> cd /etc/udev/rules.d und mal in persistent-net-rules reinschauen
<apollo13> dort sollte wlan0-wlan8 sein, die kannst im normalfall löschen
<googlebot_orig> kann ich die datei löschen, oder wird sie dann nicht neu angelegt?
<inChange> unter ubuntu 12.04 oder auch schon 11.04 gibt es eine snap-funktion (ich weis nich den genauen namen) durch die die fenster automatisch auf die halbe fenstergröße angepasst werden. kann man irgendein paket installieren, um die gleiche funktion in xubuntu zu haben?
<inChange> fenstergröße==bildschirmgröße
<jokrebel> inChange: Du meinst vermutlich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Tipps#Aero-Snap-in-Unity-2D
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<inChange> jokrebel, genau das, thx
<jokrebel> inChange: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755823
<kubine> Title: [xubuntu] 'Aero Snap' in Xubuntu - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<inChange> jokrebel, danke habs hinbekommen. 
<inChange> das war dabei auch ganz hilfreich https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/+archive/xfwm4
<kubine> Title: XFCE Tiling Manager : fossfreedom (at launchpad.net)
<tucktuckbus> nabend!! ich befinde mich gerade in der install vom linux und lege gerade luks partitionen an, meine frage,  ist home ein bestandteil des root ordners ? denn ich möchte diese nicht getrennt formatieren
<cato> was muss ich tun, um für eine intel hd4000 graphic 3d beschleunigung zu bekommen?
<tucktuckbus> cato:  nichts?
<jokrebel> inChange: Gern geschehn. Und danke fürs feedback
<cato> tucktuckbus: d.h.?
<tucktuckbus> bei mir lief es nach der install sofort
<cato> ich hab die hardware ausgetauscht und hab jetzt statt ner nvidia-karte den intelchip drin
<bekks> tucktuckbus: Alles unterhalb von / ist Teil von /, auch /home. Es sei denn, man legt /home auf ein separates Dateisystem.
<cato> tucktuckbus: ich habs nicht neuinstalliert, ist ja kein windows
<ben1u> kann es sein, dass wenn für Ubuntu12.04 32 bit ein neues Kernelupdate gibt, dieses aber bei manchen neueren Rechner nicht updated wird, sondern noch zurückgehalten wird?
<tucktuckbus> bekks:  das war auch die frage, ist root  = / ?
<jokrebel> tucktuckbus: Wenn Du /home auf eine separate Partition installiert hast nein. Ansonsten ja.
<bekks> tucktuckbus: Die Frage war eine völlig andere. Aber ja, / bezeichnet man als root. Nicht zu verwechseln  mit /root
<bekks> ben1u: Das ist immer so. Der Kernel wird nicht automatisch updated.
<ben1u> bekks: das meine ich nicht.
<ben1u> bekks: nehmen wir an, für einen älteren Rechner 32bit gibt es ein Kernelupdate und für nen anderen wenige Monate jüngeren Rechner kommt aber keine Kernelupdate Meldung. Wie kann das sein? Sind beide 32 bit.
<ben1u> ah, vielleicht liegts am repository?
<bekks> Ja...
<leszek> hi
<KING_LEE> guten abend
<KING_LEE> hatte diese woche schonmal nach support für gnome3 gefragt, das uni-netz hat mich dann leider irgendwann rausgeschmissen
<dreamon> Beim Virtualbox "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" bekomme ich solchen Fehler -> Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file. -> File:  does not exist.
<dreamon> Sollte ich mir deswegen Gedanken machen?
<KING_LEE> nach dem login hängt die overfläche erstmal 5 minuten, hatte mir dann auf anweisung bootchart installiert, das kann ich aber nicht interpretieren und es schien auch nicht soweit zu dokumentieren wie nötig (also bis nach der anmeldung)
<KING_LEE> suche weiterhin nach tips und hilfe um dieses problem zu lösen
<KING_LEE> bootchart http://ubuntuone.com/7TRyRO2ZtCNFzD3rCLSXYq
<KING_LEE> xsession errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396935/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup läuft doch trotzdem weiter, wie du siehst...
<dreamon> bekks, Mich hat lediglich das Wort "Error!" alarmiert. 
<dreamon> bekks, Dachte "Warnings" darf man ignorieren.. Aber Errors?
<bekks> Man könnte einfach mal die zusammenhängenden Zeilen lesen. Dort steht, dass erstmal versucht wird, das ganze mit DKMS zu bauen. Dann schlägt das fehl, und dann wird es ohne DKMS gebaut.
<dreamon> Beantwortet das die Frage? Das er es nicht dkms nicht bauen kann könnte ja auch anderweitig Probleme machen. Ich kann das nicht abschätzen. Aber mich hätte es interessiert.
<bekks> dkms wird auch nicht gebaut. DKMS ist ein Paket und Kernelmodulebuildframework (ICH, ICH GANZ ALLEINE GEWINNE BEIM SCRABBLE!!!) das vbox zu benutzen versucht
<dreamon> Ok. 
<_moep_> seit dem kvm so gut funktioniert hab ich das nie wieder genutzt
<bekks> KVM kann aber keine Snapshots und auch keine linked clones :)
<bekks> Und exportieren nach .ovf/.ova ist mit KVM auch nicht schön :)
<tucktuckbus> weiß einer wie ich grub vernünftig über die konsole installiere?
<tucktuckbus> hab ein LVM drauf
<ppq> wenn du arch hast, fragst du das am besten im arch channel
<bekks> tucktuckbus: grub-install 
<tucktuckbus> bekks:  setzt er die zeilen für lvm automatisch mit rein?
<tucktuckbus> beim arch wiki hab ich was anderes gelesen https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#LVM
<kubine> Title: GRUB2 - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<bekks> Wo          Was für Zeilen?
<bekks> grub-install installiert grub in den MBR. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
<tucktuckbus> okay und das grub-mkconfig erstelt mir eine config datei, richtig?
<bekks> tucktuckbus: Unter Ubuntu wird eine config direkt bei der Installation des grub-Paketes mit angelegt.
<tucktuckbus> also wenn hier einer ist der sich gut mit grub.cfg auskennt und mit  luks , wäre ich dem echt verbunden wenn er mir hilft :( stecke nun seid ner stunde fest
<bekks> Hast Du Ubuntu oder Arch?
<tucktuckbus> arch... aber in deren channel komme ich nicht,,, hab jetzt 2 jahre ubuntu genutzt
<dieckie> muss man da nicht noch grub-update (oder so) ausfuehren?
<bekks> Und Arch wird hier nicht supported.
<tucktuckbus> im offtopic villt ? ;P
<bekks> Im offtopic gibts keinen Support ;)
<tucktuckbus> hehe 
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-01
<RolfX-2y> Hi, wie kann ich den Grub deinstallieren?
<sdx23> RolfX-2y: Um dann immer direkt Windows zu booten? Mit der Windows Installations/WartungsCD
<RolfX-2y> ich hatte auf der ssd ubuntu und auf der HD windows, das wollte ich ändern
<RolfX-2y> Das Bios greift nicht auf den DVD-Player zu sondern immer auf die Disk
<RolfX-2y> nur wenn ich beide Platten abhänge, greift er auf das DVD-Laufwerk zu
<sdx23> RolfX-2y: die Reihenfolge kann man im Bios umstellen, manchmal auch mit F8 oder F12 während des Bootens.
<RolfX-2y> funktionert nicht
<sdx23> Dann machst du etwas falsch, oder dein Rechner ist ernsthaft kaputt. Anyways: Zur ursprünglichen Frage zurück: Man kann auch nur Grub deinstallieren, dann bootet aber auch kein Windows mehr. Es gibt nur den beschriebenen Weg.
<RolfX-2y> ich mach nichts falsch
<RolfX-2y> habe den Mode von ide auf ahci gewechselt
<RolfX-2y> Reihenfolge des festplatten im Bios fest gelegt.
<RolfX-2y> wenn beide festplatten in den grub gehen, und das dvd-laufwerk beim Abhängen der Platten funktioniert , was soll da kaputt sein?
<RolfX-2y> Wie geht das deinstallieren des Grub?
<sdx23> RolfX-2y: so, wie es im Wiki beschrieben ist:
<sdx23> !grub > RolfX-2y 
<kubine> RolfX-2y: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<RolfX-2y> Merci
<RolfX-2y> das funktioniert nur von Windows aus (zerschossen)
<RolfX-2y> da hilft wohl nur formatierung im anderen PC...
<RolfX-2y> Tschö
<style_> hallo, ubuntu startet apache2, dabei wird lighttpd genutzt. wie entferne ich apache beim sysstart?
<dreamon_> Acer Notebook Travelmate 290: Zeigt bei Wlan  "Funknetzwerke sind durch Hardware schalter deaktiviert", habe dann Wlan USB reingesteckt. Bei dem steht das gleiche. Der hat aber gar keinen Schalter! Habe mich dann dort Orientiert -> http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix -> Leider erfolglos
<kubine> Title: rfswitch.sourceforge.net :: Laptop Support Table (at rfswitch.sourceforge.net)
<dreamon_> Habe gerade eine PCMCIA reingesteckt. Ist mit der gleichen Meldung deaktiviert.
<sdx23> dreamon_: rfkill list
<dreamon_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/628433
<kubine> Title: Bug #628433 “Acer TravelMate 290 cannot activate wireless card f...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dreamon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401685/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Habe im Moment 2Stück zur eingebauten dazugesteckt.
<dreamon_> Schalter ist aber auf ON
<sdx23> Zeile 4. Man kann das idR. auch mit rfkill umschalten, siehe man rfkill.
<dreamon> sdx23, Ja ist merkwürdig.. habe mit "sudo rfkill unblock all" versucht.. ging aber nicht.
<dreamon> sdx23, Ist auch seltsam das alle blockiert sind, obwohl nur einer blockiert ist.
<style_> hallo, ubuntu startet apache2, dabei wird lighttpd genutzt. wie entferne ich apache beim sysstart?
<style_> hallo, ubuntu startet apache2, dabei wird lighttpd genutzt. wie entferne ich apache beim sysstart?
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich hab das hier durchgezogen ->
<dreamon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys/DKMS
<kubine> Title: DKMS › Acer Hotkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p1tty76> hallo style__, unter /etc/rc2.d/ gibts nen eintrag S91apache2 ist ein verlinkung die kannst du löschen dann bleibt der dienst aus nach dem systemstart.
<style__> danke
<nalta> Hallo, kann man das Bootlog dauerhaft sichtbar machen?
<dreamon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys/DKMS
<kubine> Title: DKMS › Acer Hotkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> p1tty76, style__:update-rc.d wäre korrekter. Siehe auch den "Dienste" Artikel im Wiki.
<zmijunkie> hallo zusammen - ich probiere gerade eine ext4-Partition von der Livecd zu mounten und bekomme leider ein "unable to read superblock"
<zmijunkie> ich habe es so probiert:
<zmijunkie> mount -o ro -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt/daten
<zerwas> zmijunkie, wenn /dev/sda2 definitiv richtig ist, kannst du mit fsck -b den superblock selber angeben
<ppq> zmijunkie: was sagt denn ein 'sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid' zu der partition?
<dreamon> sdx23, Das hier führte zum Erfolg -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bekomme-wlan-verbindung-nicht-zum-laufen/#post-4985117
<kubine> Title: bekomme WLAN Verbindung nicht zum laufen › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<manuel> Guten Tag!  
<manuel> ich will auf meine externe luks festplatte, die eigtl mal eine systemplatte war zugreifen, dazu "cryptsetup luksopen /dev/sdc5 lvm"  es kommt aber die meldung das , dass Gerät nicht existiert oder vor fremden zugriffen geschützt ist ?! weiß einer um RAT?
<dadrc> manuel, bitte mal den genauen Fehler.
<dadrc> Und ein `ls -l /dev/
<dadrc> !nopaste > manuel 
<kubine> manuel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> wenn das ein standard ubuntu luks+lvm setup war, muss man erst das lvm aktivieren und dann den verschlüsselten container darin /dev/mapper/blablub) mit luksopen öffnen, was wiederum ne neue datei in /dev/mapper erzeugt, die man dann mounten kann
<ppq> !lvm
<kubine> ppq: Informationen zu LVM finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<ppq> da steht irgendwo wie das geht
<manuel> dadrc:  dein ls -l hat mich drauf gebracht.... ich muss root sein :P
<manuel> wüsste mal jemand schnell wie ich "cp -fr /home/user/* /media/device " mache nur ohne die ordner mit einem " . " davor
<dadrc> rsync mit -exclude
<apricot1> Telefonwählproggi wxdialer (analog modem) sucht /dev/modem oder /dev/ttyS0...S3 - modem ist jedoch ttyACM0 (USB-Modem). Wie verlinke ich das ??
<piezo_> Hallo, windows hat endlich seinen platz räumen müssen und ubuntu 12.10 ist installiert. bin sehr begeistert, da ich zuvor jedoch nichts mit linux "am Hut" hatte sind selbst die kleinsten probleme ziemlich kompliziert zu lösen.  nunja wo wir schon bei meiner frage bzw meinem problem wären. ich habe 3 monitore, ubuntu erkennt sie auch. jedoch habe ich ein sehr ruckeliges betriebssystem nun, das im single display modus nicht der
<piezo_>  Fall ist.  habe eine hd5870 grafikkarte von ati. den treiber nachträglich von der hompegae von ati down zu loaden  und zu installieren scheiterte kläglich, da mir laut aussage des installers daten fehlen. vl kann mir einer aus dem "Stehkreis"  weiterhelfen. Sollten Fragen aufkommen bezüglich System und die schon Probierten lösungsversuche versuche ich natürlich auch sofort zu beantworten. Danke schon mal im voraus.
<k1l> piezo_: was ist mit dem treiber aus den ubuntu quellen?
<ppq> piezo_: es ist eigentlich fast nie eine gute idee, den treiber manuell zu installieren. nutz besser den aus den ubuntu-quellen:
<ppq> !fglrx > piezo_ 
<kubine> piezo_: Informationen zu fglrx finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fglrx
<piezo_> er schlägt mir einen vor, den er aktiviert hat, und 2 proprietäre, die jedoch deaktiviert sind. habe beide ausprobiert, und bei beiden hatte ich keine taskleiste mehr beim neustart
<piezo_> und konnte auch keine 3 monitore betreiben
<piezo_> herkee sehe eben dass da einige verschreiber im obrigen text waren, entschuldigt mich, war sehr schnell geschrieben
<piezo_> mit dem standart treiber funktionieren alle 3 monitore, jedoch unter großen einbüsen der performance
<piezo_> es ruckelt , bzw braucht lange bis sich was öffnet, und dann nur stotternd
<ppq> welche desktopumgebung nutzt du denn? unity?
<piezo_> die standartumgebung von ubuntu 12.10 ( entschuldigt bitte mein unwissen, bin heute erst auf linux umgestiegen)
<piezo_> ich vermute das ist unity
<piezo_> Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS 
<piezo_> und das ist der grafiktreiber
<piezo_> den es mir in den einstellungen angibt
<ppq> piezo_: ja, das ist unity. das funktioniert nur im hw-"beschleunigten" 3d-modus. du könntest mal eine oberfläche testen, die auch im 2d-modus läuft, wie zb. xfce und gucken, ob es dort auch so hakt.
<ppq> piezo_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Installation
<kubine> Title: Xfce Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> piezo_: mach das am besten im terminal und kopier dir die liste der pakete, die installiert werden - dann kannst du ggf. alles wieder simpel deinstallieren
<piezo_> ok installiere eben per console
<piezo_> finde ich sehr erfreulich dass einem hier sofort geholfen wird
<piezo_> @ppq bedarf es einem neustart um es wirksam zu machen?
<ppq> piezo_: nein, aus- und wieder einloggen reicht. allerdings musst du im login-fenster noch die entsprechende session auswählen.
<ppq> Guest25021: starte mal 'gksudo amdcccle' und guck ob du da was einstellen kannst
<Guest25021> ok
<ppq> Guest25021: fragen bitte nur hier im channel stellen, zwecks übersichtlichkeit :)
<Guest25021> ok
<ppq> Guest25021: kannst du denn unter einstellungen -> anzeige überhaupt alle monitore auswählen?
<Guest25021> also ich habe den befehl in die console kopiert, zeigt mir jedoch nichts an
<Guest25021> unter ubunu unity oberfläche schon, auch nebeneinander, sprich nicht auf jedem das gleiche bild sondern aneinandergereiht. unter fx erkennt er zwar alle bildschrime,jedoch kann ich nur auf allen das gleiche ausgeben
<ppq> ja, aber unter xfce?
<ppq> achso
<ppq> mit fx meintest du wohl xfce, ja?
<Guest25021> xfce meinte ich mit fx.. :D
<ppq> gut
<Guest25021> sry, muss mir die namen noch merken
<ppq> okay, ich lese gerade, xfce kann erst in neueren versionen von sich aus multi-monitor. in 4.10 (das ist die xfce-version in ubuntu 12.10) muss man das entweder mit dem programm "arandr" selbst einstellen oder auf eine entwicklerversion von xfce upgraden. hier steht was dazu: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html - recht aktueller artikel
<kubine> Title: How To Use Multiple Monitors In Xubuntu / Xfce (Extended Display Instead Of Mirror) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Guest25021> unter unity ist es sehr flüssig wenn ich auf allen 3 monitore das gleiche bild anzeign lasse, erst wenn ich die anzeige auf 3 monitore erwiter gibt es diese probleme
<ppq> probier am besten mal zuerst, das mit arandr einzustellen, bevor du dir eine entwicklerversion installierst
<apricot1> nochmal modem - ich kann mit GnomePPP und wxdialer zwar wählen, es klingelt dort auch. Aber ich höre keinen Wählton, Freizeichen, Besetzt ...
<Guest25021> also mit arandr kann ich zwar alles einstellen von der positionen her, jedoch ändert sich nichts an der schlechten performance von ubuntu.
<Guest25021> zu meiner hardware sei gesagt, habe eine ati hd 5870 und einen i5 3570k, und 8 gb ram
<apricot1> Guest25021, das ist eher ein Problem der Grafikkarte /Treiber als von Ubuntu
<Guest25021> daran sollte es eigentlich nciht liegen
<Guest25021> ah ok
<Guest25021> dachte anfangs auch es läge vl am fehlenden catalyst von ati, den treiber incl ccc wollte ich dann nachisntallieren, jedoch ist es nicht möglich zu isntallieren da ein fehler kommt, einen mom kann gleich sagen wie er genau heisst
<Guest25021> ok jetzt bin ich plat, dank ppq und der isntallation von xfce war es nun möglich den neuesten ati treiber zu installieren, ich werd nich mehr... werde gleich einen neustart machen und schauen ob die performance sich gesteigert hat. vielen dank an dieser stelle!!!
<dreamon> Wo kann ich die Programm Versionsnummern(z.B. Nautilus), der verschiedenden Ubuntu Versionen vergleichen? 
<dAnjou> dreamon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nautilus
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- nautilus (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> mach dir nen lesezeichen
<tulpe> Hi, wenn ich versuche mein Dell Notebook per Menü zu suspenden passiert nichts. pm-suspend von der Konsole funktioniert tadellos. Kann man die suspend action irgendwo konfigurieren?
<dreamon> dAnjou, Danke
<dAnjou> tulpe: gnome-shell?
<tulpe> dAnjou: jau
<dAnjou> tulpe: haste ne extension installiert? alternate status menu?
<tulpe> dAnjou, nein
<dAnjou> daran lags bei mir, offenbar is die kaputt
<tulpe> dAnjou, auch beim Deckel schliessen passiert nix.. weder in gnome/unity/cinnamon
<dAnjou> tulpe: naja, das lässt sich doch in den energieeinstellungen regeln, oder?
<dAnjou> oder "Leistung"
<tulpe> dAnjou, da steht ja: bei deckel zu -> suspend
<dAnjou> hmm
<strategee> nabend, folgendes problem: bekomme ubuntu server mit neuem monitor nicht zum laufen da der monitor direkt nach dem boot screen sagt das bild sei ausser dem frequenz bereich. wäre sehr dankbar für tipps o. ideen :)
<cato> ssh?
<strategee> frische installation noch ohne ssh :/
<stevieh> strategee: in die Konsole geht auch nicht?
<strategee> nein leider nicht
<stevieh> ok, dann vga modus im Grub setzen, oder siehste den auch nicht mehr?
<strategee> schon bei grub sagt er ausser der frequenz
<stevieh> strategee: hmm... wie kann das sein? ich dache grub wird noch vom bios aus gefahren....
<stevieh> dann wirds aber langsam schwer.
<strategee> dachte ich auch, hab auch lösungen gefunden wie man die grub frequenz ändert, allerdings über die console auf die ich ja auch keinen zugriff habe
<strategee> wenn ich bei der installation ssh als package auswähle könnte ich ja über ssh zugrifen, das könnte doch theoretisch klappen oder?
<stevieh> strategee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980567
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Monitor out of sync (grub?) fresh 12.04 server LTS install - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh> kannst du evtl. die platte ausbauen und woanders mounten?
<strategee> puh. könnte ich schon aber das wäre mit relativ viel arbeit verbunden. lese mich mal eben durch die links sec
<strategee> bekomm es grad nichtmal hin den grub recovery mode über shift zu starten. werd noch was rumtesten. danke schonmal soweit
<jokrebel> strategee: Klappt es denn mittels einer LiveCD zu booten?
<Gabi> Wer kennt ebay?
<strategee> habs hinbekommen, bin leider noch etwas unbeholfen manchmal. einfach über installations cd gestartet und in der /etc/default/grub die frequenz manuell gesetzt. falls jemand nochmals auf das problem stoßen sollte. ;)
<k1l> !ot > Gabi 
<kubine> Gabi: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<LupusE> hi
<k1l> hi
<KojiroAK> moin
<Neuling726> abend, ist es möglich bei ubuntu 12.4 den neuen kernel 3.7 einzuspielen, und dadurch keine nachteile zubekommen zb. stabilität etc.?
<TheInfinity> Neuling726: nein.
<Neuling726> warum nein?
<TheInfinity> Neuling726: man wird immer abstriche bei der stabilität hinnehmen müssen weil die neueren kernel nicht so gut getestet wurden wie die mitgelieferten.
<k1l> es gibt keinen offiziellen 3.7er für ubuntu 12.04. deswegen wird das nicht zu garantieren sein
<Neuling726> okay danke für deine hilfe :-) 
<TheInfinity> Neuling726: die neueren kernel werden von hobby-repository-betreibern bereitgestellt und eben nicht von den ubuntu entwicklern. deswegen.
<STF> hallo, kennt einer von euch einen dhcp server den ich so konfigurieren kann, dass er 4 Public-IPs, 4 vm guest an Hand deren mac adresse zu ordnen kann?
<KING_LEE> guten abend
<KING_LEE> wollte nochmal nach support zum thema gnome3 fragen
<KING_LEE> meine oberfläche hängt immer so ca. 5 minuten nach dem login und ich bring net ganz raus woran das liegt
<k1l> KING_LEE: in die logs gucken
<KING_LEE> ich kann keine logs lesen, weiß net wonach ich suchen soll
<k1l> .xsession-errors im home und dmesg und syslog in /var/log/
<k1l> wichtig ist halt, dass das die logs sind, nachdem die oberfläche hängt
<k1l> du kannst ja mal pastebinit installieren und wenn es hängen sollte in eine konsole wechseln (strg+alt+f1) und dann mit pastbinit die logs nopasten
<k1l> ich weiß halt nicht wie doll dein system hängt, was du noch machen kannst und was nicht. was du währenddessen gemacht hast etc
<KING_LEE> hatte es vor ein paar tagen schonmal gepostet und grad den link rausgesucht http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396935/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> ist jetzt halt nicht von heute
<KING_LEE> also ich fahr ganz normal hoch (ein user meinte mal das es ungewöhnlich lahm wäre und hat mir bootchart zur anylyse empfohlen, woraus ich aber auch nix lesen kann und es nicht bis zum login dokumentiert http://ubuntuone.com/7TRyRO2ZtCNFzD3rCLSXYq ) und nach dem login läd die oberfläche etwas langsam und bleibt dann ca 5 min. stehen. den mauszeiger kann ich bewegen aber mehr nicht
<tiax_> KING_LEE: was für eine Art System ist das denn? Du hast ja Postfix installiert
<KING_LEE> ubuntu 12.04
<tiax_> Ich meinte Server, Desktop, Laptop, Entwicklungsmaschine, etc :)
<KING_LEE> achso, ganz normaler laptop
<tiax_> hm ok. Wieso hast Du da denn einen MAilserver drauf? Egal erstmal
<tiax_> Hast schonmal einen zweiten Benutzer angelegt und geschaut ob's bei dem auch hängt?
<KING_LEE> hab einen anderen benutzer mit dem ich allerdings nur unity problemlos verwende, mit dem alten gnome gehts auch wunderbar, nur mit dem neuen hängt es
<tiax_> hm, und mit dem andren Benutzer mal auf GNOME3 starten? Hab die Vermutung, dass die Shell hängt
<tiax_> Ist allerdings nur grob geraten, weil Du so viele Fehlermeldungen vom Wetter-Applet hast
<tiax_> evtl gibt's da nen timeout o.Ä. - wenn Du mal ohne Deine Konfiguration (welche hängt) startest, könnte es vl schneller sein
<KING_LEE> ich hab auch von anfang an probleme mit dem ruhezustand, nach so 5-6 mal in den ruhezusatand schicken hängt er sich auf. habe "mei" auf die blacklist gesetzt aber das problem besteht weiterhin
<tiax_> Ja, ich glaube nicht dass das viel damit zu tun hat. Solche Sytemprobleme zeigen sich eher schon vor dem Login
<tiax_> nach dem Login kommen meist nur benutzer-spezifische Probleme zutage
<KING_LEE> ok, mal der reihe nach. postfix sagt mir erstmal nix, was ist das? ich habe anfangs in ein paar programme reingeschaut und mache auch wieder  verworfen 
<tiax_> Postfix ist ein Mailserver, den  installiert man meistens nur wenn man nen guten Grund hat (und den kennt) oder aus Versehen
<tiax_> der startet allerdings schon vor Deinem Problem und lässt die grafische Oberfläche nicht hängen. Der ist nur grundsätzlich auf nem Laptop eher überflüssig ;)
<KING_LEE> hmm, ist das wichtig für evolution-mail? oder hat sich das bei irgendwas mitinstalliert was ich vielleicht schon nemmer hab? hatte mal versucht ein fax zu verschicken 
<tiax_> Evolution kommuniziert mit solchen Servern, allerdings sind die meist in Rechenzentren auf dicken Servern installiert und nicht auf Laptops daheim :)
<tiax_> kann sein, dass es dabei mitgekommen ist, ja. Hat allerdings auch nichts mit den Hängern zu tun
<KING_LEE> ok
<KING_LEE> gut ich teste mal kurz mit nem anderen benutzer
<tiax_> jo
<KING_LEE> sodele
<KING_LEE> also anderer benutzer tut recht schnell
<KING_LEE> hab sogar neu gestartet, wenn ich mich anmelde sind es 5 minuten timeout
<KING_LEE> soll ich nochmal ein frisches logfile posten?
<k1l> ja
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403093/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> kannst du mal das syslog aus /var/log nopasten?
<KING_LEE> oh, da muss ich kurz nach dem komando bitten
<k1l> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403100/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> hast du da eine usb platte dran?
<KING_LEE> ja
<KING_LEE> das problem taucht aber auch auf wenn ich die nicht dran hab
<k1l> wie du im syslog siehst gibts da probleme mit, das kann deine kiste verlangsamen
<KING_LEE> schau mir das log grad an, versteh aber net viel davon - aber wie gesagt, das problem tritt auch ohne externe platte auf
<k1l> in der .xsession-errors sind ja jetzt weniger errors. da wüsste ich jetzt nicht direkt was da das delay erzeugt
<k1l> du weisst ja was du da als 1. gemacht hast nach dem lag. da könntest du mal die fehlermeldung vorher in die suchmaschine schmeissen
<KING_LEE> du meinst die anwendung die ich als erstes geöffnet hab?
<KING_LEE> ist immer ne andere, auch wenn ich nix ausführe passiert das
<k1l> es geht eher darum, dass du weisst bis wohin das lagging geht.
<KING_LEE> hmm,... ok, aber da ist das log doch etwas chinesisch für mich
<KING_LEE> hmm,... fürchte ich bring des net raus
<KING_LEE> kann ich des log löschen? vielleicht wird es dann klarer für mich.... bin da echt net so bewandert
<KING_LEE> k1l: ich hab nochmal neu gestartet, alle platten abgehängt und keine anwendung ausgeführt. im log sehe ich nun die stelle wo die 5 min timeout sind, kann aber keinen fehler daraus lesen
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403199/   23:06
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<style_> wie füge ich einen dienst zum ausführen bei systemstart hinzu?
<style_> wie füge ich einen dienst zum ausführen bei systemstart hinzu?
<style_> oh sorry!
<k1l> kommt auf den dienst an
<k1l> !autostart > style_ 
<kubine> style_: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<zerwas> Für richtige Dienste gibt es einen eigenen Wiki-Artikel:
<zerwas> !dienste > style_
<kubine> style_: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-02
<Becksta> moin moin... kann mir jemand mit bootproblemen uefi weiterhelfen??
<Becksta> muss beim starten auf meinem neuen notebook immer über F12 gehen.... kriegt man das auch hin, dass er per default in den grub bootet
<dreamon__> Kann man von der Konsole ein notify aufrufen, das einem eine kleine Meldung anzeigt? Die nach einigen Sekunden von alleine verschwindet.
<dreamon__> Habs gefunden -> notify-send -i /usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/status/dialog-warning.png "Warnung" "Dies ist eine wichtige Warnung" 
<ohcibi> hi, ich hatte nen ubuntu mit boot-partition konfiguriert, jetzt hab ich die boot-partition gelöscht, vorher alles auf / kopiert und dann mit grub-install  grub neu installiert... läuft wieder alles, bis auf dass der bootsplash jetzt erst ganz kurz vor dem login kommt (vorher kam er direkt nach grub), hab irgendwas über vt_handoff gelesen, und dass man das händisch jedesmal aus der grub.cfg entfernen müsste, geht das auch leichter?
<al_bundy> Hallo! Ich interessiere mich für den Wubi-Installer. Dieser hängt sich laut Wiki in die Windows-Bootmanager ein. Können Probleme auftreten, wenn bereits ein anderes Linux mit Grub installiert ist (grub im MBR) und ich nachträglich zusätzlich Ubuntu mittels Wubi installieren? 
<k1l_> wubi :/
<bekks> Wibu ist einn Windowsprogramm, letztlich - und jeder wird Dir davon abraten.
<k1l_> wubi installiert in einen container innerhalb der windowspartition. da muss nur windows ein problem bekommen und das ubuntu ist verloren. das ist zu testzwecken für laien konzipiert worden. du solltest besser richtig installieren
<sdx23> Wubi führt zu ganz hässlichen Problemen, die nicht vernünftig zu supporten sind - tu das nicht.
<al_bundy> k. das problem ist, dass ich darauf angewiesen bin...
<bekks> Auf Wubi?
<al_bundy> ne, kurzfristig auf eine Ubuntu 
<bekks> Dann installier es parallel zu Windows, nicht per Wubi.
<al_bundy> :) Ich habe bereits ein Linux, wenig Zeit und Plattenspeicher. 
<al_bundy> Ich schaue dann, welche Möglichkeiten in Betracht kommen.
<sdx23> mit Wubi wird's tendenziell noch wesentlich weniger Zeit. Aber bitte, tu was du nicht lassen kannst.
<al_bundy> Danke für den Hinweis
<al_bundy> Schönen Tag euch allen :) cya
<bekks> Und warum bist Du auf ein ubuntu angewiesen, wenn du sowieso schon ein Linux hast, aber wenig Plattenplatz?
<al_bundy> Brauche das Java von Sun/Oracle und Fedora bietet von Haus nur das OpenJDK
<bekks> Ja und? Wieso kann man das nicht installieren?
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein Ubuntu. Weil das AUCH kein Oracle Java von Hause aus hat.
<al_bundy> Dauert länger, als wenn ich Wubi oder Ubuntu mal schnell installiere
<bekks> Völliger Unsinn.
<al_bundy> why? 
<bekks> Runterladen, installieren, fertig.
<bekks> Da dauert JEDE Ubuntuinstallation wesentlich länger.
<al_bundy> Ja okay, vielleicht ist das der bessere Weg ;)
<bekks> Zumal Du das selbe nach der Installation sowieso machen darfst.
<al_bundy> Okay, danke für die Infos. Ich  bin dann mal wieder weg. Merke mir aber den Chat hier ;) cya
<Guerilla> Moin, weiß weiner wo man unter ubuntu 12.04 eigene touchpad einstellungen ablegt.... eigtl ja in X11/ ne datei, die exestiert aber nicht im aktuellen system
<TheInfinity> !synaptic > Guerilla
<kubine> Guerilla: Informationen zu Synaptic finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic
<k1l_> Guerilla: hast du mal versucht die datei einfacha nzulegen?
<Guerilla> bisher nicht, wusste nicht ob das sinn macht
<stevieh1> Guerilla: es ist AFAIK immer noch erlaubt eine xorg.conf anzulegen, da müssten die Synaptic infos rein, aber ich glaub, das kann man auch per user machen...
<k1l_> Guerilla: hast du denn mal versucht die maus/touchpad einstellungen in den systemsettings zu nutzen?
<Guerilla> k1l_:  nice! wusste garnicht das sys einstellungen sowas hat :D
<Harmageddon> Hi! Ich habe auf meinem Rechner einen Dualboot mit Win7 und Ubuntu 12.04. Auf Windows habe ich einen localhost mit XAMPP laufen, auf Ubuntu mit apache2, mysql etc. Jetzt würde ich die beiden gerne synchron halten, damit ich an meinen lokalen Projekten arbeiten kann, egal auf welchem BS ich gerade bin. Mit den Dateien geht das ja recht einfach, aber wie sieht es mit den Datenbanken aus? Gibt...
<Harmageddon> ...es da eine einfache Möglichkeit, diese samt Benutzern synchron zu halten?
<bekks> Export/Import.
<stevieh1> Harmageddon: warum nimmct du nicht ein OS als Hauptos und bootest das andere in ner VM dazu? Geht auch mit nativen OS-Installationen.
<bekks> Vor allem weil man dann wundervoll auf die selbe Datenbank zugreifen kann.
<dreamon__> Beim Starten von Ubuntu, hab ich in der fstab ein paar Einträge. Welche er beim beim Booten reklamiert, weil sie nicht angesteckt sind. (s für überspringen, m für manuell bearbeiten). Wie kann ich ihn dazu bewegen das er auch weiterbootet, wenn die nicht auffindbar sind? (Werden nur selten angeteckt)
<stevieh1> dreamon__: auskommentieren?
<AtrumCorvus> durchlaufen lassen
<bekks> "noauto" als Option in der fstab angeben.
<AtrumCorvus> ach ist ja keine überprüfung :D mein fehler
<Harmageddon> stevieh1: Hm. Eigentlich brauche ich ja nicht beide gleichzeitig... Ich kann nicht zufällig die Dateien aus C:\xampp\mysql einfach irgendwohin auf ubuntu kopieren/synchronisieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Harmageddon: Entweder benutzt du Export/Import der Datenbank(en) oder du benutzt die selbe Datenbank.
<Harmageddon> Schade
<dreamon__> bekks, 100Punkte, vielen Dank.
<Harmageddon> Okay, danke bekks und stevieh1 
<Harmageddon> Dann mach ich es wohl weiter per export/import
<stevieh1> Harmageddon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Windows virtualisieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Harmageddon: Oder Du benutzt eine VM.
<bekks> Harmageddon: Alle vor dem Hintergrund, dass XAMPP unter Windows völliger Müll ist.
<Harmageddon> bekks: Was wäre die bessere Alternative? WAMP?
<bekks> Nö. LAMPP. Ein Ubuntu, und dann per Paketverwaltung alle Tools installieren die Du brauchst.
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: ich würd den server ja in eine virtuelle maschine schmeissen wenn du den server überall brauchst.
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: virtualbox vm mit nem kleinen ubuntu server und gut ist
<Harmageddon> Muss ich mir mal anschauen
<Harmageddon> Die läuft dann unter windows und unter ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: die vm läuft unter allen betriebssystemen die in dem fall virtualbox dann unterstützt
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: kannst natürlich auch mit vmware machen, würde genau dasselbe bedeuten
<bekks> Harmageddon: www.virtualbox.org -> Documentation -> User Manual
<dreamon> ACTION=="add",BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{serial}=="xxxxxxxxxxxx",SYMLINK+="mountit",RUN+="/bin/mount /media/DATA/1","RUN+="notify-send -i info Mounted:/media/DATA/1" -> ACTION=="remove",BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{serial}=="xxxxxxxxxxxx",SYMLINK+="mountit",RUN+="/bin/umount /media/DATA/1","RUN+="notify-send -i info Mounted:/media/DATA/1"
<bekks> Schön. Und?
<dreamon> Ich habe die beiden zeilen in einer udev Regel verbaut.
<bekks> Warum?
<dreamon> Mehrere Gründe. Wollte das die jeweilige HDD immer an der gleichen stelle gemountet wird. und ich wollte mit notify-send eine schöne Meldung haben, wenn ichs ein/ausstecke
<dreamon> leider scheint es nicht aufgerufen zu werden. ich bekomme von notify keine Meldung.
<bekks> Hast du udev neugestartet?
<bekks> Und hast Du xxxxxxxxxxxx durch die reale Seriennummer ersetzt?
<k1l_> gibts media/DATA/1 ?
<dreamon> Wo könnte ich da nach einem Fehler suchen.. die xxxxx habe ich aus "sudo lsusb -v" rausgeholt.
<dreamon> Das "SYMLINK+" hab ich nicht kapiert. darf ich da einfach was reinschreiben? (mountit)
<dreamon__> k1l_, ja gibt es.
<dreamon> Oho.. ein " zuviel vor Run
<dreamon__> xxxxxx steht die richtige SNR drin.
<bekks> dreamon__: Zeig uns bitte die ECHTE Ausgabe deiner Regeln.
<bekks> Und nicht die Version vor deinen Änderungen.
<bekks> dreamon__: Wie sollen wir Dir denn so helfen?
<dreamon__> Sofort, mal schauen wie man udev neu startet.. 
<bekks> /etc/init.d/udev restart
<dreamon__> danke
<k1l_> sudo service udev reload 
<bekks> Das ist der schöne weg, ja.
<k1l_> ubuntu setzt ja auf upstart
<dreamon__> Kann man überhaupt mit einer udev regel notify-send aufrufen? Er scheint zu mounten, aber das notify-send wird nicht aufgerufen
<bekks> Solange kein X läuft, wirst Du auch eine Notification von notify-send sehen.
<dreamon__> Wenn ich eine udev regel in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-persistent-usb.rules anlege, dann macht gedit noch eine datei rein mit ~ hinten dran. Scheint eine backup zu sein. Jetzt die Frage. Wird diese auch ausgeführt?
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon__> Sprich muß ich die jedesmal zusätzlich löschen? oder wird die Ignoriert?
<bekks> Ja, sollte man löschen.
<bekks> Und man sollte sowas NIE mit gedit tun.
<dreamon__> Oh. Hatte mich an den gewöhnt. Was wäre besser?
<k1l_> das klingt nach sudo gedit :(
<k1l_> nano ist am einfachsten für den normalen anwender
<bekks> dreamon__: sudo vi
<bekks> sudo nano
<volker_> moin. Wie kann ich einen Wechseldatenträger für einen Ubunturechner freigeben? Ich bekomme jetzt immer die Meldung: "»net usershare« gab den Fehler 255 zurück: net usershare add: failed to add share album. Error was Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt"
<bekks> volker_: Wechseldatenträger klingt nach Windows.
<volker_> bekks: Also, ne externe Festplatte halt.
<bekks> volker_: Unter Windows?
<volker_> bekks, ne ubuntu 12.10 bzw mint14
<bekks> Also Mint 14?
<volker_> bekks diese beiden Rechner haben jeweils einen ext. Platte und ich möchte dateien von dem einen zu dem anderen schieben können.
<bekks> Und was hast du jetzt genau vor? Festplatte an Mint 14 anschliessen und von Ubuntu 12.10 benutzen?
<bekks> Dann würde ich NFS benutzen, oder sshfs.
<volker_> bekks muß ich das erst installieren? Oder warum bekomme ich diese komische Meldung?
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung wo Du diese Meldung bekommst, weil Du uns weder das noch was du vorher tust verraten hast. :)
<bekks> !nfs | volker_ 
<bekks> !nfs > volker_ 
<kubine> volker_: Informationen zu NFS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<bekks> !sshfs > volker_ 
<kubine> volker_: Details zu SSHFS hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<volker_> bekks: Synaptics sagt: nfs-kernel-server und nfs common ist installiert.
<bekks> Ja, dann musst du das noch einrichten.
<dreamon> Ich habe meine udev regel auskommentiert mit # (jede Zeile) .. beim Einstecken wird es trotzdem sofort gemountet. Wer macht denn das? ich hab noauto in der fstab stehen. 
<k1l_> gvfs
<dreamon> k1l_, Kann ich nicht schneller sein mit meiner Regel?
<k1l_> deine udevregel scheint doch gar nicht zu greifen
<dreamon__> k1l_,  Stimmt auch wieder. 
<bekks> dreamon__: Wir wissen immer noch nicht wie sie real aussieht.
<dreamon__> bekks, Lass mich noch etwas nach dem Fehler suchen. Sonst lern ich ja nix dazu.
<dreamon> Ok ich finde es nicht -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404615/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> dreamon: Davon ab, dass das Umount vollkommen sinnfrei ist: Warum verwendest du nicht existierende Techniken, wie autofs?
<bekks> dreamon__: Naja, wenn Du deine Fehler alleine lösen willst, dann werde ich mich in Zukunft zurückhalten und auch richtungsweisende Hinweise unterlassen.
<dreamon> bekks, Ok ich finde es nicht -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404615/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich wollte mich mit udev mal anfreunden, außerdem wollte ich eine Meldung haben, beim ein und ausstecken.
<dreamon> sdx23, Eventuell mal ein Backup auslösen, wenn man ein bestimmtes Laufwerk ansteckt.
<dreamon> Das darauf 11.10 läuft, kann nichts damit zu tun haben?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du hast eine udev-Regel für eine USB-SATA-Bridge gebaut, nicht für eine Festplatte.
<bekks> Eine USB Sata Bridge wird NIEMALS als Blockdevice unter /dev/ auftauchen.
<dreamon> OHO.
<bekks> Das hast du auch noch selbst in deinen Paste hineingeschrieben.
<dreamon> Mom langsam das muß ich nun verstehen. Die Seriennr. ist vom der USB SATA Bridge?
<k1l_> fehlen da nicht eh die usbid vendors?
<k1l_> dreamon: http://suckup.de/linux/backup-to-usb-stick-per-udev/  hier ist ein beispiel mit udev und inotifyscript
<kubine> Title: Backup to USB-Stick per udev | SUCKUP.de (at suckup.de)
<dreamon> bekks, k1l_ Danke.. nun weiß ich wo ich Graben muß
<torcsa> join #ubuntu-berlin
<TheInfinity> !ot > torcsa
<kubine> torcsa: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dreamon__> Die  USB-SATA-Bridge ist ein Wechselrahmen. Da kann ich verschiedene Festplatten reinstecken. Ich sollte als auf die SerienNr der Festplatte die udev Regel erstellen. Die Beispiele vom Wiki und dem von k1l_ liegen anderst. Da wird nach dem Stick seine Serial gefragt.
<nalta> Hallo Leute, ich kann ja im Bootmenu die Einstellungen so ändern, dass alle Vorgänge beim booten angezeigt werden. Kann ich das auch irgendwo ändern, damit dies bei jedem Start automatisch gemacht wird?
<jokrebel> !grub2 > nalta
<kubine> nalta: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<iyok> nalta, Durch editieren der /etc/default/grub kannst Du den Splash deaktivieren.
<nalta> Danke für die Hilfe
<jokrebel> nalta: Genauer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Die-Datei-etc-default-grub
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dreamon__: Du verwechselst da gerade irgendwie so ziemlich alles. In den Beispielen wird von der Seriennummer des Sticks gesprochen. Da du keinen stick sondern eine Festplatte hast, ist bei dir offensichtlich die Seriennummer der Festplatte gemeint - und nicht die Seriennummer des Rahmens. Klingt logisch, oder
<bekks> Oh, ich wollte ja keine hilfreichen Hinweise mehr geben, sorry.
<dreamon__> bekks, *kopfkratz* Das mit den SerienNrs, dass das falsch war, hab ich kapiert.  Aber wie ich an die Festplatten SerienNr komme, das ist im moment das problem. Egal. Brauchst nicht weiter supporten. Ist nur eine Frage von Wochen, dann hab ich das auch raus ;)
<bekks> OK.
<_stemmi_> hi, mein texstudio stürzt neuerdings ständig ab. ausführen im terminal liefert mir anschließend diese fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412127/
<kubine> Title: crash texstudio › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<_stemmi_> hat jemand ne ne idee was da los ist?
<sdx23> _stemmi_: ein Bug.
<jokrebel>  : _stemmi_: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> _stemmi_: Erste Zeile: zuviele offene Dateien.
<_stemmi_> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412132/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<_stemmi_> jokrebel:auf dem neusten stand ist mein system allerdings...
<_stemmi_> bekks: soweit habe ich das auch gelesen. weiß aber nicht so recht was ich damit anfangen soll...die paar anwendungen die ich hier offen habe dürften ja nicht unmassen an offenen dateien erzeugen
<bekks> _stemmi_: Das kommt auf deine Anwendungen an.
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Gibt es bei 12.04 dieses Programm? Oder ist das aus anderen Quellen/PPAs?
<_stemmi_> bekks: nur ein paar standard sachen...browser, pdf, terminal, media player...wenn das mein system zu fall bringt ist da wahrscheinlich irgendwas anderes kaputt
<bekks> _stemmi_: Was eine so nicht haltbare Vermutung deinerseits ist.
<_stemmi_> jokrebel: texstudio? habe ich glaube aus anderen quellen installiert
<_stemmi_> hm...muss leider erstmal weg...falls ihr ne idee habt, schau ichs später an
<bekks> Frag einfach später nochmal. Es wird sich keiner GEdanken darüber machen wenn du gar nicht da bist.
<ben1u> hallo, kann man empathy auch so einstellen, dass man auch im notifyOSD also den eingeblendeten Benachrichtigungen sehen kann, dass man angeschrieben wurde anstatt nur den blauen Briefumschlag im Panel?
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Wenn es aus Fremdquellen oder nem PPA stammt, wird es wohl besser sein, gleich _dort_ nachzufragen.
<leszek> hi
<nalta> hi
<bekks> hi
<AtrumCorvus> nabend
<nalta> Hallo Leute, sagt mal: Wenn ich im Gnome Shell auf das Menu klicke, springt mein Terminalfenster immer an den unteren Rand des Bildschirms. Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern?
<jokrebel> nalta: Unity verwenden? *duck*
<nalta> jokrebel: ^^
<nalta> bin heia, ich werf die Frage morgen noch mal in den Ring ^^
<aaaahrg> hi, ich wohne neben einem kostenlosen wlanhotspot, und würde ihn auch gerne nutzen, kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich 192.168.1.1 fest in meiner arptabelle speichern kann? und gegebenfalss noch gegen angriffe durch metasploit schützen kann
<bekks> aaaahrg: Letzteres kannst du grundsätzlich gar nicht.
<aaaahrg> wieso?
<bekks> Weil das technisch nicht möglich ist.
<vectory> weil immer wieder neue exploits dazu kommen, zb
<bekks> Oder weil jemand den Hotsport kapert und den gesamten Verkehr mitschneidet.
<aaaahrg> bringt es was wenn ich in etc/hosts 192.168.1.2 bis 192.168.1.255 ergänze oder ist das unnütz
<bekks> Nein, bringt gar nichts.
<aaaahrg> und wie kann ich denn wenigstens 192.168.1.1 fest in der arp tabelle anlegen? wäre ja zuminstest schon mal ein schutz gegen arp atacken
<bekks> Was daran schützend wirken soll, sehe ich so nicht.
<vectory> arp laeuft doch unterhalb von ip, ne?
<aaaahrg> ich mein ja weil es ja nen offenes wlan ist
<bekks> Ja und?
<aaaahrg> das sich da keiner als router ausgibt um meine daten umzuleiten
<bekks> Sich als DNS Server auszugeben ist viel einfacher.
<bekks> Kriegst Du dann auch nicht mit, ohne weiteres.
<aaaahrg> ich hab 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 fest eingetragen
<vectory> dann spoofed der mann in der mitte eben jene ips
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> oder doch eher #netzwerksicherheitfueranfaenger?
<aaaahrg> was könnte ich denn machen, das ich bestmöglich abgesichert bin ?
<vectory> nicht in oeffentliche wlan netze gehen
<bekks> Kabel ziehen, WLAN ausmachen.
<aaaahrg> also im offenen wlan hab ich ne recht gute verbindung , besser wie übern umts stick und auch besser wie über isdn, da es in meiner straße kein dsl gibt
<jokrebel> !ot > aaaahrg
<kubine> aaaahrg: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<aaaahrg> ok dann frag ich woanders
<Moewe> hi
<dreamon__> Habe das hier gemacht -> mkdir ~/fusessh -> sshfs Benutzername@irgendEinRechner:/pfad_auf_dem_server/ ~/fusessh 
<dreamon__> Ich kann aber ~/fusessh Verzeichnis nur als root betreten. Wenn ich die Rechte anschaue von ~/fusessh dann stehen da nur ? drin.
<guntbert_> dreamon__: softlinks übernehmen immer die permissions des targets
<dreamon__> Ich habe aber auf beiden die identischen Usernamen und PW
<bekks> Die Namen sind völlig egal, weil nur und ausschliesslich die numerische UserID und GruppenID ausschlaggebend sind.
<guntbert_> dreamon__: sorry, ich hab nicht genau genug geschaut
<dreamon__> Im Wiki steht -> Mit den Optionen -o idmap=user -o uid=USERID -o gid=GROUPID kann man "User Mapping" aktivieren. Dies ist hilfreich, falls die auf dem Server gespeicherten Dateien einen Eigentümer haben, der auf dem Client nicht vorhanden ist.
<dreamon__> UserID / GruppenID ist was neues für mich(wieder mal) .. wo sollte ich da nachblättern?
<guntbert_> dreamon__: linux identifiziert die user nach ihrer ID (nummer), die name sind komplett egal
<dreamon__> guntbert_, Ok. wo kann ich schauen welch id, welcher PC hat.. um das anzupassen.
<guntbert_> tipp auf beiden   id   in die command line und schau an,was da alles kommt
<dreamon__> guntbert_, uid,gid, Gruppen haben auf beiden PCs die 1000. Sind also identisch auf beiden PCs
<guntbert_> dreamon__: ich hab mit sshfs noch nix probiert - sorry
<dreamon__> guntbert_, Trotzdem danke. Habe die uid+gid auf 1000 gesetzt und nochmal gemounted. hat leider nichts gebracht.
<dreamon__> bekks, Achja. Habe den Fehler mit der udev Regel gefunden. Lag an notify-send das läßt sich nicht von der Regel aus aufrufen. -> Das half mir weiter -> http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<kubine> Title: How to write udev rules (at hackaday.com)
<bekks> notify-send lässt sich sehr wohl aufrufen, braucht aber eine DBUS session.
<dreamon__> bekks, Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann brauch ich es auch nicht aufrufen. Aber das Beispiel von der Seite hat das Problem gelöst. Was macht das DBUS, bzw. wo war da das Problem.? Dachte als root kann man alles aufrufen.
<bekks> Kann man ja auch. Nur wenn halt nicht alles läuftk, was Du brauchst, kannst Du alles mögliche aufrufen, ohne Hoffnung auf ein positives Ergebnis.
<dreamon__> Das notify wurde angezeigt, wenn ich es als Root aufgerufen habe. Nur eben nicht wenn das die udev gemacht hat. Bis ich das gepeilt hab. Darf gar nicht dran denken.
<bekks> Und in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht auch sehr gut beschrieben, warum das so ist.
<dreamon__> Der Satz gefiel mir am besten -> We wanted to use the pop-up notification we covered a while back but couldn’t get it to work. After a bit of frustration we found out that the notify-send package has trouble putting notifications on a user’s screen when called from a script run by root. 
<mauli> nabend, ich hoffe es ist noch jemand wach: seit einer neuinstallation von precise spinnt meine gnome-shell. nach der passworteingabe hängt sich der rechner auf, nur ein neustart hilft. (bei ner früheren precise-installation trat das problem gar nicht auf). ich kann das errorlog gern in den paste-dings hauen, es ist aber knackige 1800 zeilen lang
<mauli> achso, bei etwa jedem dritten loginversuch klappt übrigens alles
<Moewe> hallo mauli 
<mauli> hei
<Moewe> weiß nicht
<Moewe> ob ich dir helfen kann
<Moewe> hab sehr wenig ahnung :P
<Moewe> bleibt der rechner einfach stehen?
<mauli> ja, das loginfenster verschwindet und nur der lila hintergrund bleibt
<Moewe> hm
<Moewe> haste alles auf einer frischen platte installiert?
<mauli> falls die festplatten-hdd aussagekräftig ist, lässt sich sagen, dass die festplatte nur kurz zu arbeiten scheint und dann einfach aufhört, als ob einfach nichts weiter geladen wird
<mauli> j*festplatten-LED, sorry
<Moewe> also war die platte leer beim installieren?
<mauli> war eine andere precise-installation drauf
<Moewe> hm
<Moewe> aber vorher formatiert?
<Moewe> vllt ist die platte voll :P
<Moewe> hatte ich mal
<Moewe> konnte man auch net mehr starten
<mauli> nich formatiert, aber während der installation ne neue leere partitionstabelle erstellt und neu partioniert. die platte ist nciht voll :)
<mauli> und wie gesagt, bei jedem dritten mal etwa klappts ja auch
<Moewe> ok
<mauli> naja, sonst probier ichs morgen nochmal, wenn hier mehr los ist :)
<Moewe> joo
<Moewe> wie gesagt
<Moewe> kenne mich da garnet aus
<Moewe> deshalb bin ich hier
<Moewe> um vllt was mit zu schneiden ;)
<Moewe> live dvd geht aber oder?
<mauli> jo klar. mit gnome classic geht auch allet
<Moewe> ah ok
<Moewe> da haste die gnome shell auch schon neu installiert?
<k1l> mauli: könntest mal in die .xsession-errors gucken ob da was auftaucht
<k1l> die liegt im /home/user/ ordner
<mauli> mmh, also ich bekomme nach dem neustart auch meist einen fehlerreport, der besagt, dass die gnome-shell gecrashed ist und irgendwas mit SIGSEVS steht dort auch. wie gesagt, das error-log speziell davon könnte ich auch anbieten
<mauli> das wäre doch spezifischer als die x-session-errors, oder?
<k1l> ja lads mal hoch. aber ich bin gerade nicht wirklich aufnahmefähig für ne tiefe fehlersuche. aber morgen solltest das eh alles parat haben :)
<mauli> :) okay, einen moment
<mauli> so, hat ne weile gedauert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412137/
<kubine> Title: error-log gnome-shell crash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> pack mal noch die .xsession-errors dazu
<k1l> damit kann ich als nicht gnome-entwickler wenig anfangen
<mauli> okay
<mauli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412142/
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-25
<LupusE> g'morgen
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich versuche gerade android-notifier zu installieren. Habe dazu dpkg -i android-notifier.deb ausgeführt, was zu abhängigkeitsproblemen geführt hat. Danach habe ich apt-get install -f versucht, bekomme nun folgende Meldung:
<foofoobar> http://pastebin.com/DJKQmjMh
<kubine> Title: ~> sudo apt-get install -f Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeit - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> foofoobar, mach mal erstmal das System sauber. android-notifier wieder runter, danach apt-get dist-upgrade und apt-get autoremove
<dadrc> dann nochmal probieren mit dpkg -i und apt-get install -f
<dadrc> Wenn wir Glück haben, löst das das Problem schon. Wenn nicht, kriegen wir immerhin eine übersichtliche Fehlermeldung ;)
<foofoobar> dadrc, macht dist-ugrade nicht ein update auf ubuntu 13.04?
<dadrc> Nein
<k1l> welches ubuntu hast du denn?
<dadrc> dist-upgrade installiert alle verfügbaren Updates für das aktuelle System, auch wenn dafür neue Pakete gebraucht werden.
<foofoobar> Ah, okay. Ich nutze ubuntu 12.04
<dadrc> Fürs Update auf die nächste Ubuntuversion ist `do-release-upgrade` da.
<k1l> wenn ich das richtig sehe ist android-notifier seit 2010 nicht mehr veröffentlicht worden
<foofoobar> k1l, vielleicht erinnerst du dich, ich nutze den dell xps 13, da hat dell für die 12.04 Version einen Support, deshalb wollte ich erstmal auf dieser Version bleiben
<dadrc> 12.04 ist völlig ok, ist ja eine LTS-Version
<dadrc> Nur bei 12.10 hätten wir so langsam zum Update geraten :)
<foofoobar> k1l, richtig. Letzte Änderung oktober 2010. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem
<foofoobar> Ich versuche jetzt erstmal die Tipps von oben
<foofoobar> wie schmeiße ist android-notifier wieder runter?
<foofoobar> ich habe mit dpkg -r android-notifier-desktop das einzige was ich mit dpkg -l dazu gefunden habe entfernt
<dadrc> Klingt sinnvoll
<foofoobar> Wenn ich jetzt aber ein dist-upgrade versuche, bekomme ich immer noch folgende Meldungen: http://pastebin.com/DKzMRpfS
<kubine> Title: ~> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Da ist irgendwas mit den ganzen KDE-Paketen ziemlich kaputt
<dadrc> Hast du irgendwelche PPAs aktiv?
<foofoobar> dadrc, ja, einige. Aber ich nutze kein KDE, also eigentlich kann das alles weg, oder?
<foofoobar> Ich nutze i3wm
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, brauchst du dolphin?
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, probier halt mal, die ganzen Pakete, bei denen er da meckert, vom System zu werfen
<foofoobar> Ich weiß garnicht was das ist :D Ich google mal..
<foofoobar> ah, ein file manager. Ne nutze nautilus.. Ich gucke mal ob ich die stück für stück runterwerfen kann
<foofoobar> warum versucht apt-get install -f überhaupt so einen kram wie libqt4-webkit zu installieren?
<foofoobar> Ich brauche das doch garnicht mehr
<dadrc> foofoobar, weil du Dolphin installiert hast und Dolphin das braucht
<foofoobar> dadrc, dann muss ich das mit dpkg -r deinstallieren, richtig? weil apt-get remove funktioniert nicht, da er immer erst will das ich apt-get install -f ausführe
<dadrc> hmhm. Entweder alle Pakete mit dpkg -r rausrupfen oder einen großen `apt-get remove`-Block bauen, der gleich alle komischen Pakete entfernt.
<k1l> scheinbar hat das deinstallieren des android-notifier pakets nicht die abhängikeiten mit entfernt. der will halt alle pakete nocht downgraden (die aber shcon lange nicht mehr in ubuntu angeboten werden). mir würde da jetzt nur einfallen die pakete, die er downgrade möchte per hand zu entfernen
<dadrc> jo
<foofoobar> Welche sind das alles? doplhin, kde-runtime, kdelibs.... usw ?
<foofoobar> Ich habe gerade gesehen das digikam von kde-runtime abhängt, das würde ich ungern deinstallieren
<foofoobar> Wie kann eine nicht geglückte installation von einem Paket so viel aufwand nach sich ziehen? :/
<dadrc> Das lag nicht an android-notifier, das muss vorher schon so gewwesen sein
<dadrc> Also, zumindest die Ursache war vorher schon da
<foofoobar> Kann ich nicht nochmal dpkg -i android-notifier machen und dann irgendwie gucken das er das "downgraden" nicht nochmal versucht?
<foofoobar> mhh ok
<foofoobar> Also was muss ich alles entfernen jetzt? Die ganzen Pakete aus dieser Liste wie dolphin, kde-runtime, ... ?
<dadrc> foofoobar, ich würd tatsächlich alles KDE-bezogene erstmal runterwerfen.
<dadrc> digikam kannst du danach ja wieder installieren
<dadrc> Die Daten gehen ja nicht verloren
<foofoobar> Die Konfiguration bleibt ja eh erhalten, solange ich kein --purge ausführe, richtig?
<foofoobar> Und meine Fotos sollte er ja nicht anrühren
<dadrc> Selbst --purge entfernt nur systemweite Konfigurationen, Sachen in deinem Home werden auch davon nicht gelöscht.
<foofoobar> okay
<foofoobar> also dann versuch ich mal alles zu entfernen mit dpkg -r
<foofoobar> ohman ..
<foofoobar> von jedem paket hängen wieder weitere pakete ab
<foofoobar> da brauche ich ja ewig bis ich das alles durch habe
<foofoobar> Gibts da nicht eine methode das automatisch zu machen ?
<foofoobar> Mit jedem Paket das ich hinzufügen kommen wieder neue abhängigkeiten dazu -.-
<foofoobar> dadrc, hierzu vielleicht noch ein tip ?
<dadrc> Kannst versuchen, einen langen apt-get remove Befehl zu bauen. Geht wahrscheinlich etwas schneller.
<dadrc> Aber an sich, ne.
<dadrc> KDE hat einfach eine Menge Libs
<foofoobar> dadrc, okay, ich denke ich habs durch
<foofoobar> waren sehr viele pakete
<foofoobar> apt-get install -f läuft jetzt ohne fehler, schlägt mir aber sehr viele pakete vor die nicht mehr benötigt werden
<foofoobar> Jetzt ein dist-upgrade?
<dadrc> foofoobar, erstmal apt-get autoremove
<dadrc> Dann wirst du den ganzen Kram schon mal los.
<dadrc> Danach ein dist-upgrade
<foofoobar> Viel kram dabei
<foofoobar> 800MB
<foofoobar> Wie kann apt-get sich so sicher sein, dass ich das nicht brauche? :D
<dadrc> Kein als 'manuell installiert' markiertes Programm hat die Pakete als Abhängigkeiten
<foofoobar> ubuntuone-control-panel-common z.B:
<foofoobar> naja gut, dann werf ich es erstmal runter mit autoremove
<dadrc> Guck halt, dass der aktuelle Kernel und 'ne Shell draufbleiben, alles andere kriegt man im Notfall wieder hin ;)
<foofoobar> okay
<foofoobar> jetzt ein dist-upgrade?
<dadrc> ja
<foofoobar> ok, bin kurz noch was essen
<foofoobar> Was soll ich danach machen?
<dadrc> Dann kannst du das mit dpkg und install -f probieren
<foofoobar> dadrc, den android-notifier?
<foofoobar> Oder was genau?
<dadrc> foofoobar, ja, zumindest sollte sich das mit den Abhängigkeiten jetzt machen lassen
<dadrc> Also, wenn denn entsprechende Pakete vorhanden sind
<foofoobar> okay, ich teste mal
<foofoobar> Ich installier erstmal digikam neu
<foofoobar> da möchte er jetzt wieder viel kde kram installieren, das ist aber richtig so, oder?
<dadrc> Digikam braucht tonnenweise KDE-Libs, hia
<dadrc> joa
<foofoobar> okay, ich installier einfach mal
<f31n> hi, weiß jemand wie von der logik her logrotate funktioniert? es geht mir darum dass ich gestern logrotate konfiguriert habe und er mir eine datei access.log.1 und eine access.log.2.gz erstellt hat, jetzt gehe ich von der annahme aus dass bevor der pc das komprimiert einen tag im einser lässt ist das richtig? sprich wenn ich webalizer auswertungen drüber fahren will muss ich immer die access.log.1 nehmen oder?
<dadrc> f31n, die .1 ist das log vom tag vorher, ja
<f31n> dadrc: wunderbar danke
<foofoobar> dadrc, ich konnte android-notifier installieren ohne das ich apt nutzen musste ;) alleine dpkg -i hats getan
<dadrc> Dann waren die Abhängigkeiten sogar schon drauf.
<Morvin> Hi, ich als unerfahrener Linuxnutzer hab mal eine Frage an euch: Hab auf meinem Host (Win7) eine VM laufen (13.04), diese kann ich per Hostname aber nicht pingen, per ip allerdings schon. Andere (Windows)-VMs kann ich allerdings schon per Hostname pingen, nur die Ubuntu VM nicht.
<Morvin> Netzwerk is per DHCP.
<eg0x> womit stellst du denn die vm bereit?
<eg0x> vmware player? virtualbox?
<Morvin> vmware workstation
<Morvin> Adapter steht auf Bridged
<eg0x> mhm - route / gateway stimmt?
<dadrc> Pingen geht doch
<Morvin> Sie kommt ohne Probleme ins Internet
<dadrc> Da stimmt nur die Hostname-Auflösung nicht, weil die Kiste, die DHCP macht, anscheinend keine Namensauflösung fährt
<eg0x> ah überlesen - trag doch mal im win in die host datei die ip + den hostname ein?
<Morvin> Grad über die hosts Datei wollte ich nicht gehen, da das Ganze über DHCP geregelt ist und ich nicht immer wieder auf allen Rechnern die hosts Datei editieren möchte
<eg0x> okay, dann solltest du mal in dadrc`s richtung forschen 
<dadrc> Ist wahrscheinlich so ein Plasterouter, Easybox/Fritzbox/…
<Morvin> FritzBox 6360 mit dazwischen geschalteter Netgear FVS114
<dadrc> Und wer macht das DHCP?
<Morvin> Die FVS114, als DNS Server verteilt sie die FritzBox
<dadrc> Und wie soll die Fritzbox dann wissen, welche IP die Linuxkiste hat?
<Morvin> Also sie weiß auf jedenfall alle IPs der eingeschalteten Windowskisten
<Morvin> (denn dort funktioniert das pingen per Hostname ohne Probleme :( )
<koegs> läuft wahrscheinlich über netbios oder so ein murx
<dadrc> Windows hat irgendeinen proprietären Multicast-DNS-Krams
<dadrc> Wenn die Fritzbox sowohl DNS als auch DHCP macht, würde es funktionieren
<Morvin> dhcp macht sie auch, allerdings nur zur FVS114 in einem priv Class B Netz, mein LAN läuft im priv Class C Netz
<Morvin> In der IP-Konfiguration vom FVS114 steht was von RIP (Direction and Version), is das etwas, was mir hierbei weiter hilft?
<dadrc> Da niemand die FVS114 nach den Hosts fragt, würd ich nicht davon ausgehen.
<this> Guten Tag jemand hilfbereites hier?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<Alex0150> Ich habe so dumm wie ich bin auf meinem Ubuntu wpasupplicant gelöscht und würde es gerne über Live Boot neuinstallieren
<dadrc> Ich würd ja vorschlagen, du lädst dir einfach das entsprechende Paket von packages.ubuntu.com runter, packst es auf einen USB-Stick und installierst es dann mit dpkg.
<dadrc> Weniger Aufwand.
<koegs> dito
<Alex0150> Danke, wieso bin ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen sorry
<dadrc> Kein Ding, dafür sind wir hier :)
<Alex0150> Aber jetzt interissiert mich das doch währe es möglich? Sowas ähnliches habe ich mal mit archlinux gemacht weiß aber nicht ob es bei Ubuntu genauso funktioniert
<dadrc> Kann man machen, ja
<dadrc> Live-CD booten, ins System auf der Platte chrooten, Pakete installieren.
<Alex0150> okay Danke ich mache mich dann mal auf, vielen dank nochmal
<HashSquirrel> hallo, ich wüsste gerne ob es möglich ist 2 instanzen des mpd zu starten, die beide unterschiedliche streams an einen icecast2 server liefern
<dadrc> Ja
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: danke, nur das wie wäre auch noch interessant
<dadrc> Lokale Konfiguration, verschiedene Configs, dann die mpd-Instanzen mit den verschiedenen Configs starten
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: bisher hatte ich das über die /etc/mpd.conf geregelt, das wäre dann wohl nicht mehr der fall
<dadrc> Ne, darüber geht soweit ich weiß nur eine Instanz
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: welche möglichkeiten für den autostart hab ich dann? kenne bisher nur /etc/rc.local
<HashSquirrel> daemons sollten auch automatisch starten, unabhängig von einer x-session
<dadrc> Geht auch über die rc.local, wenn du das willst.
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: wäre zumindest die Lösung, die ich kenne. was wäre denn die typische variante unter ubuntu?
<dadrc> Am elegantesten und mit am meisten Kontrolle wären Upstart-Jobs
<stevieh> HashSquirrel: du kannst das auch als ordentlichen service machen, so mit upstart script und allem. Kannst dir aber auch ein Loch ins Knie bohren und warten bis es reinregnet.
<stevieh> und wenn man das das nächste Mal warten will, haben sie von upstart auf nexgenstart-ng gewechselt und man fängt wieder von vorne an ;-)
<HashSquirrel> stevieh: ich mag eigentlich immer den weg des geringsten widerstandes
<stevieh> -> rc.local
<HashSquirrel> 2 instanzen von mpd ist kein problem, aber jede der beiden instanzen verwendet die gleiche playlist zum start. die selbe datenbank okay, aber jede instanz soll die playlist öffnen, die zuletzt aktiv war
<dadrc> Deshalb ja 2 configs mit entsprechend verschiedenen Dateien zum Speichern von Playlisten usw.
<k1l> das kann man doch garantiert in der .conf reinpacken oder beim startup command die playlist mitgeben
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: die gleichen verzeichnisse für die musik und die zu speichernden playlists, sowie eine gemeinsame datenbank ist ja gewünscht. logfile, pid-file hatte ich in den configs entsprechend geändert, genauso wie den listen-port beider daemons
<HashSquirrel> k1l: normal verwendet er als playlist immer das was zuletzt aktiv war. auch wenn die playlist noch nicht gespeichert war
<k1l> ja da kommen sich sicher die beiden instanzen in die quere
<f31n> okay, entweder formuliere ich meine frage zu kompliziert für google, oder logrotate kann das einfach nicht ... wie kann ich logrotate so einstellen dass er  täglich die logs rotated, aber nur wöchentlich / monatlich komprimiert? sprich log.1,2-7 -> alle in eine .gz reingepackt?
<dadrc> HashSquirrel, du willst also die gleichen Verzeichnisse für Playlisten, aber nicht, dass die Instanzen die gleiche Playlist benutzen?
<dadrc> Das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: ich möchte 2 instanzen, die die gleichen verzeichnise als quelle verwenden, aber 2 unterschiedliche streams an einen icecast2 liefern
<koegs> f31n: sehe hier nichts passendes http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpic1/manpages/logrotate.html
<kubine> Title: LOGROTATE(1) Handbuchseite (at www.linux-praxis.de)
<koegs> man könnte sowas aber auch selber skripten
<f31n> koegs: ich eben auch nicht, sprich das heißt es geht nicht mit logrotate danke :)
<HashSquirrel> für die administration verwende ich ario. wenn ich dort auf instanz 1 eine neue playlist erstelle, diese etwas fülle und play klicke wird dieser stream auch bei icecast 2 angezeigt, lässt sich auch wunderbar abspielen.
<f31n> ja ans selber scripten hab ich auch gedacht ist ja nicht speziell aufwändig das script ... :)
<koegs> f31n: ginge ja auch mit dem postrotate, also rotation von logrotate machen lassen und das komprimieren selber erledigen
<dadrc> HashSquirrel, ja, aber wenn du beiden Instanzen den gleichen Playlistordner gibst, nutzen sie den halt auch zum Speichern der Playlist :)
<HashSquirrel> das gleiche spiel für instanz 2 funktioniert auch, somit habe ich beide instanzen gefüttert und kann sie auch getrennt ansprechen. lediglich wenn ich den mpd per "kill mpd" und "sudo mpd /etc/mpd1.conf" "sudo mpd /etc/mpd2.conf" starte haben beide instanzen die gleiche ausgangsplaylist
<f31n> koegs: gute idee auf die bin ich nicht gekommen thx werd ich machen
<Darkfire2012> Problem Flashplayer 11.4. gelöst.
<HashSquirrel> dadrc: es lag am state file, sollte man wohl auch für jede config eine eigene nehmen^^
<dadrc> HashSquirrel, ah, das gibts ja auch noch. Ja.
<HashSquirrel> wie kann man einen eingefleischten windows-user davon überzeugen, für ein kiosk-system das stumpf eine website anzeigen soll, linux zu verwenden statt windows 7 pro?
<stevieh> indem man ihm ein funktionsfähiges linux basiertes Kiosk System zeigt?
<k1l> zeig ihm wie einfach das mit (l)ubuntu geht
<LetoThe2nd> warum sollte man irgendwen überzeugen wollen, der mit seiner lösung glücklich ist?
<LetoThe2nd> sowas bringt nur ärger und jemanden, der nachher ständig über linux schimpft.
<k1l> (mal davon abgesehen davon, was LetoThe2nd sagt)
<HashSquirrel> stevieh: schon passiert, trotzdem ablehnung mit dem argument "es muss wartbar bleiben"
<stevieh> weil wir unsere Arbeit mit Linux verkaufen wollen und zur World-Domination übergehen...
<HashSquirrel> LetoThe2nd: es existiert ja noch keine lösung, und er und ich sind beide admin hier in der firma
<stevieh> HashSquirrel: na, dann soll er es doch selber warten, oder ist es dein Chef?
<HashSquirrel> vorgesetzter
<stevieh> tja nu, firma wechseln.
<koegs> vor allem: channel wechseln ;-)
<HashSquirrel> find die wartung eines windows 7 kiosk-systems einfach eine katastrophe
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht, wie es aktuell unter linux aussieht...
<HashSquirrel> stevieh: ein ubuntu kann man doch wunderbar im hintergrund warten
<stevieh> das warten ist nicht das thema, der kiosk mode.
<stevieh> aber machen wir eher drüben im anderen channel
<HashSquirrel> stevieh: das funktioniert auch auf einem raspberry pi schon wunderbar, man braucht ja weder tastatur noch mouse. und ein chrome zum autostart mit bestimmter homepage auch kein problem
<stevieh> anderer channel
<HashSquirrel> dann anders gefragt, welche vorteile hat ubuntu gegenüber windows 7? lizenzkosten mal abgesehen?
<stevieh> HashSquirrel: ey, das ist off topic. Bitte rüber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> HashSquirrel: welche vorteile hat ein 5er BMW gegenüber einem 40tonner, abgesehen davon dass er meistens billiger ist?
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 13.10 mit Gnome3 installiert und hab eben ein kleines Skript geschrieben, das zwar per Terminal funktioniert. Aber ich schaffe es gerade nicht, dass das Skript auch per Doppelklick funktioniert. Dann öffnet sich immer nur gedit.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: google buzzwords: chmod +x flag, und .desktop datei
<NTQ> chmod +x hat es ja schon längst
<LetoThe2nd> dann siehe zweiteres.
<NTQ> Aber früher konnte ich auch einfach per Doppelklick auf eine .sh-Datei klicken und dann kam die Frage, ob ich es anzeigen oder ausführen will. Wurde diese schöne Funktionalität jetzt über den Haufen geworfen oder gibt es da irgendwo eine Einstellung. Die Möglichkeit per .desktop-Datei kenne ich, aber die gefällt mir nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> wie gnome das intern handlet weiss ich nicht, sorry.
<k1l> NTQ: gnome hat doch zum wechsel zur gnome-shell wieder einiges reduziert. könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das da auch zum opfer gefallen ist
<NTQ> na super. ich finde auch noch nicht mal die Einstellungen von nautilus.
<NTQ> Da kommen bis 2012 immer mehr tolle Funktionen dazu und jetzt werden sie wieder reduziert. -.- Hab ich leider schon an vielen Stellen gemerkt. Vielleicht mache ich doch lieber Cinnamon drauf.
<NTQ> Momentan stürzt es mir eh zu oft ab, wenn ich die Auflösung wechsel...
<k1l> NTQ: das gehört zur grundphilosophie von gnome. du darfst die momentaufnahme von dem gnome2 kurz vor ende nicht als allgemeingültig ansehen
<NTQ> Da fragt man sich trotzdem welche Arbeitsfremden Menschen dann entscheiden, was alles wichtig und was unwichtig ist. Gute Dinge werden einfach entfernt. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja die GPL und andere tolle Leute, die dann sowas forken.
<PBeck> hi
<k1l> NTQ: ohne das jetzt bis ins letzte diskutieren zu wollen. aber legst du fest, womit man (im sinne von alle) arbeiten können? anderen gefällt es vielleicht so
<ppq> NTQ: ohne jetzt einen desktop-krieg entfachen zu wollen: schau dir doch mal xfce an, das ist die beste option, wenn man gnome2 zurück will
<NTQ> k1l: Ich lege ja nichts fest, ich hätte nur gerne alles optional bzw. konfigurierbar. Aber anscheinend hat nautilus 3.6 noch nicht mal mehr ein Einstellungsmenü.
<k1l> NTQ: für "alles konfigurierbar" ist gnome der falsche ansatz. schau dir mal eher xfce an
<NTQ> gerne
<NTQ> Wollte hier auch keinen Krieg lostreten. Mir ist es jetzt nur schon öfter passiert, dass ich hier nachfrage wegen einer Einstellung, die ich letztes Jahr noch machen konnte, und dann hat sich heraus gestellt, dass es diese Funktionalität nicht mehr gibt.
<NTQ> Hm... Kann man auf ein bestehendes Ubuntu einfach xubuntu-desktop installieren? Oder empfiehlt es sich eher komplett neu aufzusetzen?
<NTQ> Es handelt sich hier nur um meinen alten Laptop, der am Fernseher angeschlossen ist.
<soapsurfer> installier doch einfach die entsprechende Desktop Environment
<koegs> NTQ: installieren von xubuntu-desktop macht dir normalerweise nix kaputt
<NTQ> Ja, sorry, hab nur wieder zu vorschnell gefragt. Bin schon am installieren. ;)
<NTQ> Ich hab des Wikis Macht benutzt.
<koegs> vorbildlich, NTQ :)
<NoiseFreak> nabend ich hab da ein Problem mit Lubuntu und zwar habe ich es per Live-CD installiert ging alles einwandfrei dann kam der Neustart und das Lubuntu Bild kommt allerdings passiert dann gar nichts mehr... es kommt kein ladepünktchen nix... dann hab ich den Startknopf gedrückt bis der Laptop aus ist und hab es nochmal versucht... und es kommt ein blauer Bildschirm mit vielen angaben die mir nix sagen... könnt ihr mir vllt. helfen?
<NoiseFreak> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3452/2d54wf2i_jpg.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - 2d54wf2i.jpg (at s1.directupload.net)
<NTQ> Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle helfen mit xfce + vlc + Bildschirmschoner? Ich könnte den Bildschirmschoner ja ganz ausschalten, aber besser fänd ich ja, wenn aktiv bleibt und er aber nicht angeht, wenn ich ein Video mit vlc schaue. Die richtige Lösung hab ich per Google noch nicht gefunden.
<cyos> hallo ich hab eine frage bezüglich eines linuxspiels Eternal Lands
<cyos> habe es runtergeladen und wollte es installieren aber ich weiss nicht wie
<cyos> www.eternal-lands.com/index.php
<cyos> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<k1l> cyos: das geht auch einfacher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands  dort wird ein PPA genannt, was passende pakete bereithält
<kubine> Title: EternalLands - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<cyos> ahhh danke kucke ich mir gleich an 
 * man0riaX ist away (offline. bye bye.)
<sdx23> man0riax|offline: Bitte keine Away-Nicks und -Skripte verwenden. Danke.
<petra2> Hallo, darf ich mal fragen, welchen Dateimanager ihr so benutzt? - Ich benutze gerade Thunar (ist bei Xubuntu voreingestellt) Ist auch klasse, aber leider merkt er sich meine Favoriten nicht. Nach einem Neustart ist immer wieder alles weg. Deshalb würde ich gerne wechseln. Danke dabei an Nautilus, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sich Nautilus mit Xubuntu verträgt. Was benutzt ihr denn so???
<k1l> ich würde eher mal gucken warum er sich die favoriten nicht merkt (ich denke da an falsche rechte in deinem /home) anstatt direkt alles auszutauschen
<petra2> ok, ich schau da gleich mal hin, dass könnte auch die ein oder andere andere Ungereimtheit erklören. (allerdings merkt er sich die Favorieten auch nicht, wenn ich root bin)
<petra2> oh, ha, home gehört bei mir root. Das ändere ich wohl mal besser, ja?
<petra2> muss ich den Besitzer wechseln oder die Gruppe oder beides?
<k1l> genau da ist das problem. du solltest nicht wild mit root "rumhuren". anders als bei windows ist es bei ubuntu nicht normal, dass man alles und dauernd mit den root-rechten rumrennt, sondern nur wenn dieses programm das auch explizit benötigt. und das ist meistens sehr sehr wenig im normalen alltag
<k1l> petra2: das muss beides (user und gruppe) zu deinem user gehören
<petra2> ich habe es ja nur mal ausprobiert, weil es mir so komisch vor kam. es wundert mich allerdings, dass home nach der installation "root" gehört. Ich weiss zwar wie ich die Gruppe ändere, aber leider weiß ich nicht wie ich den Besitzer ändere. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
<k1l> terminal aufmachen und "sudo chown user:user /pfad/zur/datei"
<petra2> supi, ich probier s gleich mal
<petra2> user:user muss dafür Petra:Petra stehen oder user:Petra?
<k1l> beidemale genau dein user, als auch groß/klein wie er gehört
<petra2> juhu! es hat geklappt, home gehört wieder mir!!! So jetzt will ich mal schaun, ob sich Thunar meine Fovorieten merkt, dafür muss ich neu starten. bis später!
<k1l> schau noch mal in die unterordner mit "ls -al ~"
<k1l> da sollte bis auf ".." alles dir gehören
<petra2> also, ich habe das mit einigen Stichproben gecheckt. scheint alles mir zu gehören :-) alles meins! :-)
<petra2> so jetzt starte ich aber neu
<petra2> huhu, ich bin es wieder. Leider merkt sich Thunar immer noch nicht meine Favorieten :( Also, welchen Dateimanager benutzt ihr so???
<jokrebel> petra2: Schau doch mal ob auch die Verzeichnisse mit Punkt (.) voraus in deinem Home und deren Dateien Dir gehören. (allen voraus die .config
<petra2> jupp, gehört mir!
<jokrebel> auch der Orner Thunar und die Dateien die darin sind?
<jokrebel> Ordner
<jokrebel> …weil so schnell, kannst Du das eigentlich gar nicht alles überprüft haben.
<petra2> hm, einen Ordner Thunar scheint es im homeverzeichnis nicht zu geben
<petra2> naja, ich habe immer nur Stichproben gemacht
<jokrebel> petra2: /home/DEiNuser/.config/Thunar
<petra2> ah
<petra2> ja, Thunar gehört auch mir :-)
<jokrebel> petra2: Und die darin enthaltenen Dateien?
<petra2> sind nur 2 drin, gehören aber mir
<jokrebel> petra2: Und natürlich auch .config
<petra2> .config gehört auch mir
<jokrebel> petra2: Und dann kommt es natürlich auch noch darauf an, Schreibrechte zu haben. In allen betreffenden Ordner bis hin zu den Dateien.
<petra2> also bei zugriff steht immer "lesen und schreiben" die Gruppe Petra hat keinen Zugriff. Ändern?
<jokrebel> petra2: Aber um auf Deine Eingangsfrage nebenbei zuzukommen. Ich bin mit Nautilus eigentlich ganz zufrieden (Auch wenn "Meinungsumfragen" besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben wären)
<petra2> ok, ich sehe schon, ich muss wohl auch wieder Nautilus installieren. Verträggt sich der mit Xubuntu?
<jokrebel> petra2: Wie? User "Petra" hat schreib und lese Berechtigung. Die Gruppe Petra aber gar nichts?
<petra2> ja, genau
<petra2> bzw. in einigen ordnern darf die Gruppe Petra nur lesen
<petra2> soll die Gruppe 'Petra lesen und schreiben können?
<jokrebel> zeig doch mal bitte ein "ls -al /home/Petra/.config/Thunar/*
<jokrebel> petra2: Nicht generell
<jokrebel> petra2: Irgendwas hast Du Dir da wohl (vielleicht durch unbedachtes root oder sudo benutzen) mächtig verbogen.
<jokrebel> !nopasten > petra2
<jokrebel> !pasten > petra2
<kubine> petra2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<petra2> -rw-rw-r-- 1 petra petra 4942 Nov 25 00:06 /home/petra/.config/Thunar/accels.scm und -rw-rw-r-- 1 petra petra 1294 Nov 25 21:31 /home/petra/.config/Thunar/thunarrc  ergibt das
<petra2> ich habe das System erst am WE aufgesetzt und habe seit dem fast nichts verändert schon gar nicht als root
<petra2> ich habe jetzt für .config auch der Gruppe Petra Lese und Schreibrechte gegeben 
<jokrebel> Nachdem ich hier grad kein Thunar am laufen hab müsst ich da erst suchen um das ganze nachzustellen. Was ich so schon sagen kann ist, dass da wohl auch einen Datei Namens thunarrc liegen müsste…
<petra2> ja, liegt da
<petra2> ok, ich versuche es jetzt noch mal mit den neuen Rechten der Gruppe. Dafür muss ich aber wieder Neustarten.
<petra2> Du kannst ja die Daumen drücken, dann klappt es bestimme :)
<petra2> bestimmt :-)
<jokrebel> petra2: Und warum hast Du das dann nicht gepastet? *seufz*
<jokrebel> petra2: Vor allem "NOPaste" wie Dir Kubine erzählte!
<petra2> ja, habe die Meldung gelesen - sorry - nächstes mal :)
<petra2> so ich mach jetzt den reboot. tschüüüß
<jokrebel> warum auch immer
<petra2> hallo, das rebooten geht ja soo, schnell. aber leider hat er sich Thunar die Favorieten in der Seitenleiste wieder nicht gemerkt:( wollte euch nur kurz die Rückmeldung geben. Werde einfach demnächst Nautilus installieren.
<jokrebel> petra2: Warum startest Du immer gleich neu?
<petra2> naja, wenn ich Thunar beende und wieder neu starte, ist immer noch alles da. nur nach dem Neustart sind die Favorieten der Seitenleiste weg
<jokrebel> Und bekomm ich noch das _komplette "ls -al /home/Petra/.config/Thunar/*" ?
<petra2> nur für Dich :)  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417062/
<kubine> Title: Thunar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra2> ich würde gerne noch mal einen 2. Test machen, diesmal habe ich einen Favorieten aus meinem Homeverzeichnis abgelegt. Ich boote schnell neu. Bis gleich
<jokrebel> *dreifachseufz*
<petra2> aber diemal habe ich doch gepasted!
<petra2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417062/
<kubine> Title: Thunar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra2> ah! ich bin ja gar nicht so doof: also, wenn ich einen Ordner auf meinem Homeverzeichnis in der Seitenablage als Favorit abspeicher, so merkt sich Thunar das, wenn ich einen Ordner aus meiner Datenfestplatte dort ablege, so merkt sich Thunar das nicht!
<jokrebel> petra2: Deine ständigen Reboots und "was auch immer Du schnell selber versuchst" sind für nen Supportgebenden eher Zeitraubend und Kontraproduktiv. Ohne die hätten wir vielleicht schon lange eine Lösung für Dein Problem. Ich wollt eigentlich schon vor ner Halben Stunde ins Bett. 
<petra2> ja, die Ordner auf meiner Datenfestplatte gehören alle mir:)
<petra2> oh, das tut mir leid. 
<petra2> wir können ja ein anderes mal weiter machen, ich wollte eigentlich auch schon längst arbeiten
<jokrebel> petra2: Es gibt auch noch über 100 andere die hier mitlesen/helfen. Ich für meinen Teil bin jedenfalls für heute raus aus dem Thema.  Viel Erfolg noch.
<petra2> alles klar, schlaf gut! und träum bitte nicht von Thunar :)
<jokrebel> petra2: Werd mich bemühn, auch wenns inzwischen schwer fällt ;-)
<jokrebel> *vierfachseufz* (hatt ich glaub noch nie)
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-26
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> hmm... woran liegts: nach nem neustart seh ich im gnome/unity audiopanel keine ausgabe devices mehr. Alsamixer sieht gut aus, aber hören tu ich da auch nix. Klar kann ich jetzt rebooten, aber irgendwie will ich gerade wissen, was da los ist.
<dadrc> pactl list sinks
<stevieh> Sink #0
<stevieh> 	Status: SUSPENDED
<dadrc> Das ist ok
<dadrc> Heißt nur, geht gerade nichts hin
<stevieh> da ist was vergurkt...
<dadrc> Naja, dein PA scheint zu gehen
<dadrc> stevieh, geht `paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<dadrc> ?
<stevieh> ich könnte ja einfach mal rebooten, aber ich bin doch nicht bei win ;.)
<stevieh> dadrc: ja, das geht. Das ist wohl ein stockwerk höher bei gnome.
<dadrc> Dann ist zumindest dein Audiostack heile
<stevieh> ich lock mich mal aus und ein.
<stevieh> jetzt ist der audio indicator verchwunden, das ist aber auch alles...
<stevieh> ton geht, aber weder die audio buttons noch irgendwas in den gnome/unity settings sichtbar.
<doev> wie kann ich mit "grep suchstring verz/*" auch die unter-unter-verzeichnisse durchsuchen?
<doev> -r ;9
<umtsblabla> hey :-) 
<umtsblabla> Alles gut bei euch ?
<umtsblabla> Kann mir jemand damit helfen ? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-startet-nach-aktualisierung-nicht-mehr-2/#preview 
<kubine> Title: System startet nach aktualisierung nicht mehr › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Der Bildlink in deinem Post ist irgendwie kaputt.
<umtsblabla> sorry hier der link noch mal so http://s1.directupload.net/images/131126/4q8ssjfl.jpg
<dadrc> Ajo, hab den schon angeguckt. Mein nur, könntest das im Forum mal fixen
<stevieh> umtsblabla: und, hast du apt-get -f install gemacht?
 * man0riaX ist away (offline. bye bye.)
<umtsblabla> grad mal so reingeschaut. Mir war das format nicht ganz klar :D
<umtsblabla> ja hab ich
<umtsblabla> und es kam die meldung das ers nicht kann
<dadrc> Wirds nichts bringen, da ist irgendwas ganz übles mit den Abhängigkeiten am Start.
<stevieh> "unable to resolve host ubuntu" ...
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen, Hauptproblem ist die kaputte libc6
<stevieh> ah, ok, das ist nicht vom paket dl.
<dadrc> Ohne die geht quasi  nichts.
<KennyShrek> hi
<umtsblabla> die frage ist ja nur wie ich die gefixt bekomme
<dadrc> umtsblabla, hast du das Livesystem noch da?
<umtsblabla> klar. 
<dadrc> Gut. chroot auch noch offen?
<dadrc> Wir brauchen mal die Ausgabe von `apt-cache policy libc6` in einem Pastebin.
<stevieh> von was auf was machst du da n upgrade?
<umtsblabla> ne leider nicht das ding steht im serverrraum und ich muss quasi für jeden test da fehlende ssh verbindung den gang runter :D
<umtsblabla> mache ich aber gerne und poste dann
<dadrc> Mach mal. Das wär interessant
<dadrc> Außerdem eine Liste aller PPAs, die auf dem System aktiv sind
<umtsblabla> befehl ?
<stevieh> bei meinem 12.04.4 ist 2.15-0ubuntu10.5 die aktuelle libc6 nix mit 2.17
<dadrc> Kriegst du mit `ls cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /etc/apt/sources.list `
<dadrc> stevieh, joa, wundert mich auch
<dadrc> ohne das ls, sorry.
<stevieh> umtsblabla: was wolltest du denn wie upgraden?
<dadrc> Meh, Termin. Mal afk.,
<umtsblabla> ich wollte das system aktualisieren
<umtsblabla> ganz einfach eig ;) . Bin mal ebend ausführen
<stevieh> umtsblabla: einfach ein dist-upgrade oder was?
<stevieh> oder von 12 nach 13?
<umtsblabla> ein apt-get upgrade
<umtsblabla> dann musste ich einfach mal neu starten und bekam die meldung
<umtsblabla> brb
<stevieh> komisch, ich denke, da sind 13.10er paket drin gelandet...
<umtsblabla> @dadrc http://pastebin.com/X37FB9ug
<kubine> Title: message - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> *grin* du wirst heute plattfüsse bekommen oder einen laptop in den Serverraum mitnehmen müssen.
<umtsblabla> wenns zu lästig wird hol ich mir den hier hin ;)
<stevieh> würde ich vorschlagen, weil dafür kannst du zu wenig unix...
<umtsblabla> ich mach mal ebend ;)
<stevieh> und wenn dadrc dir die befehle falsch vortippert, endet das mit laufen ;-)
<umtsblabla> brb :D
<xanthin76> Meine ipfire-Firewall zeigt mir täglich an das von meinem ubuntu-server pakete gedroppt werden. Jetzt wollte ich mal dem nachgehen habe die Ports auch schon in der Portliste gesucht sind alles undefinierte Ports wie kann ich am ubuntu server feststellen welches Programm versucht auf bestimmten ports zu senden. Habt ihr mir einen Tipp. Wie geht ihr die ganze Sache an. Danke im voraus. Ports wären z.B 5475,5811,5860,5861,5925,7662,766
<xanthin76> 86,8087
<apollo13> xanthin76: jedes programm sendet von undefinierten ports
<apollo13> 1024 - 65k stehen zur verfügung
<xanthin76> mir geht es darum ob ich mir sorgen machen muss oder ob das normal ist, kann ich feststellen welches programm es versucht hat
<apollo13> festellen kannst das mit strace/netstat/ss und ähnliches; in dem fall wohl am besten mit wireshark
<apollo13> aber zb wenn dein browser auf google.de:80 geht kommt das von deinem pc mit zb port 56000
<apollo13> und beim nächsten request ists 47658
<xanthin76> aber warum werden die dann gedroppt
<apollo13> ergo: sourceport in dem fall ist nutzlos, du musst auf zielports filtern
<umtsblabla> @stevieh . Nun hab ichs gleich ;)
<apollo13> xanthin76: kA wie du deine firewall konfigurierst, als erstes müsstest du uns mal sagen ob du von source oder zielports redest
<xanthin76> ziel ports
<apollo13> dann google mal was die ports sein sollen und hänge dich mit wireshark ran und filter auf die ports
<koegs> ansonsten, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du mit "sudo netstat -tulpen" gucken welches Programm auf welchem Port lauscht :)
<stevieh> umtsblabla: schon normal im Channel...
<dadrc> stevieh, umtsblabla, sorry, das dauert hier noch eine Weile. Bis hierher: Aus irgendwelchen Gründen versucht dein System, Pakete zu installieren, die zu neu sind
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf falsche Paketquelle.
<stevieh> yep
<dadrc> Wenns ein PPA ist, mal ppa-purge probieren
<dadrc> Sonst von Hand auf die passenden Versionen downgraden
<dadrc> apt-get install --reinstall <paket>=<version>
<apollo13> koegs: unter der annahme dass die verbindung offen bleibt, aber wenn die firewall die killt kann sein dass du da mit netstat nie passend reinkommst
<dadrc> wieder afk
<umtsblabla> so startbereit
<stevieh> dadrc: das ist einsatz! ;-)
<koegs> apollo13: mir war eh noch nciht ganz klar in welche richtung er sucht :)
<xanthin76> danke schon einmal werde mir mal wireshark anschauen
<apollo13> mir auch nicht :þ
<xanthin76> suche: welches programm versucht hat auf den wiel port XY zu senden
<xanthin76> ziel port sorry
<umtsblabla> also nochjemand ideen ?
<stevieh> umtsblabla: dadrc hat dir das gerade geschrieben.
<stevieh> umtsblabla: mach mal ein "apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg-core"
<stevieh> das dumpfe sudo oder so schreib ich nicht mehr davor. 
<stevieh> mussu selba wissen.
<umtsblabla> ppa purge meckert immer wegen abhängikgeiten
<stevieh> und geht apt-cache showpkg?
<umtsblabla> nein
<umtsblabla> wäre eine team viewer session einfacher ?
<stevieh> warum geht es nicht?
<stevieh> mompl grad telefon
<stevieh> so, geht apt-cache nicht wegen dependencies?
<umtsblabla> tjoa
<stevieh> ok, dann musst du von hand in die /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ schauen
<stevieh> da ist was böses drin würde ich sagen.
<umtsblabla> ok dann aber ohne die live cd richtig ?
<stevieh> du machst das jetzt gerade alles auf der live cd?
<umtsblabla> ich war noch auf der live cd deswegen hats mich auch gewundert das noch nichts gesagt hattest.
<stevieh> wieso geht auf ner live cd keine apt-cache  nicht?
<geser> seid ihr in einem chroot des Systems?
<umtsblabla> apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg-core ging wohl
<stevieh> na, und, wo kommt das paket her? steht in den ersten Zeilen.
<stevieh> bei Versions
<apricot1> seit heute erscheinen viele Einträge in der Systemüberwachubg
<apricot1> 26 Nov 2013, 13:04:55: Tracker-Warning **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri() failed: Ihrer Installation von GStreamer fehlt ein Plugin.
<apricot1> in 'dconf' ist auch in 'system' kein Eintrag: gstreamer
<umtsblabla> Versions : 2:1.13.3-0ubuntu6 (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<umtsblabla> darunter :
<umtsblabla> 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.14 und darunter 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10
<stevieh> ok, wenn ich das recht verstehe, kommt das aus quellen, die dem system nicht mehr bekannt sind. Entweder hast du das von hand draufgelötet, oder hast nen upgrade auf saucy mitten aus dem Leben gerissen.
<umtsblabla> ok dann ist das einfachste die quellen zu bearbeiten
<stevieh> mach mal apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core und schau mal, was für ne Version er dann nehmen will.
<stevieh> und schau zur sicherheit nochmal in die Quellen, aber ich glaub da ist nix mehr, aber von selbst passiert sowas nicht, wie es bei dir ausschaut.
<k1l_> was sagt denn "lsb_release -a" und was sagen die quellen in "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<umtsblabla> hatte mal welche hinzugefügt lange her aber die sind auskommentiert ich schau mal
<stevieh> ja, sowas kann das gewesen sein.
<k1l_> und noch als tipp: wenn du eh root bist, kein sudo nutzen
<umtsblabla> Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock. Unable to write to /var/cache/apt. The package list or status file could not be parsed or opened
<umtsblabla> kann ich nicht die sources list einfach mit den standarteinträgen füllen und mal versuchen ?
<k1l_> das klingt aber gerade als wenn du mit was anderem die paketverwaltung offen hast
<umtsblabla> ne nur mit diesem einen
<stevieh> oder das ganze fs ro gemountet ist
<Xz0ne> hey
<k1l_> oder das
<apricot1> erhalte viele Fehler bei 'gstremer' - dpkg -s gstreamer|grep -c installed ergibt: gstreamer ist NICHT installiert. Softwarecenter sagt gstreamer IST installiert - in dconf ist KEIN gestreamer - Systemüberwachung bringt vile Fehlr: ...Ihrer Installation von GStreamer fehlt ein Plugin.
<Xz0ne> warum hat das Forum eigentlich kein SSL?!
<Xz0ne> also ubuntuuser
<k1l_> Xz0ne: das fragst du am besten #ubuntuusers
<stevieh> weils eh jeder lesen kann?
<Xz0ne> aber login daten...
<umtsblabla> sources list hab ich mal reingeschaut sieht alles gut aus
<stevieh> klar, das ist was altes.
<umtsblabla> das ganze system ist einfach nur read only
<stevieh> das ist aber nix.
<stevieh> so kommst du nicht weiter.
<umtsblabla> wie dann ?
<stevieh> rw mounten.
<umtsblabla> ich tendiere fast zu neu aufsetzen
<stevieh> das kannst du schon so hin bekommen, aber du hast schon ziemlich wenig unix verständnis dafür.
<umtsblabla> das glaub ich auch . wenn ich es so hin bekommen würde wäre das gut weil da läuft ein lizenzserver und svn dienst drauf
<umtsblabla> wäre es villeicht einfacher mit zugriff für dich ?
<stevieh> ich mach jetzt mittag und feierabend.
<umtsblabla> okay
<eg0x> http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How do I remount a filesystem as read/write? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<umtsblabla> dank dir trotzdem
<stevieh> da nich für
<stevieh> und off
<umtsblabla> Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich das system nun von read only switche das ich wieder editieren kann ?
<apricot1> umtsblabla, guck mal bei: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<kubine> Title: chmod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<umtsblabla> hab schon mit mount -o remount /
<user_asdf> hey. ist es möglich eine zeile aus einer datei auszulesen und an ein shellskript zu übergeben? das skript soll dann die zeile in parameter aufteilen und weiterverarbeiten. 
<apollo13> ui, metafragen, die antwort ist ja
<user_asdf> ich hab dazu mal ein pastie erstellt, um es besser zu verstehen: http://pastie.org/private/acmag8peuehhd1twnuuq
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<user_asdf> ich hab es versucht mit cat, mit apostrophen in der test.sh, und noch andere möglichkeiten von umleitungen ... hat jemand eine ideE?
<geser> user_asdf: eine bestimmte Zeile aus der Textdatei?
<user_asdf> geser: die erste würde reichen. einfach nur die ersten 5 paramter sind okay
<geser> "test.sh $(head -1 zahlen)" könnte funktionieren (ich mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob es als 5 Parameter bei test.sh ankommt oder als einer)
<user_asdf> passt
<user_asdf> dankeschön :)
<user_asdf> ausgabe ist 1 2 3 4 5 wie gewünscht ;)
<geser> Stichwort wäre "Command Substitution" in der bash manpage
<user_asdf> das schau ich mir mal an, danke für den hinweis
<apollo13> ne pipe oder < hätte es auch getan
<user_asdf> mit pie und < ging es nicht
<user_asdf> pipe
<apollo13> türichlich
<apollo13> also nicht in der form
<apollo13> du musst test.sh dafür anpassen
<apollo13> ist halt ne frage was und wie du machen willst
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe eine externe Festplatte mit NTFS, die vom System automatisch eingehängt wird in /media/<username>/<disklabel>. Wenn ich versuche sie mit umount im Terminal auszuhängen, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass sie nicht in fstab steht und sie nur root aushängen kann. Mit zwei anderen Platten (FAT) geht es aber trotzdem, obwohl sie auch nicht in fstab stehen. Wie kann ich also eine NTFS-Platte als normaler User aushängen?
<umtsblabla> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-startet-nach-aktualisierung-nicht-mehr-2/#post-6151382 noch jemand da der eine idee hat ?
<kubine> Title: System startet nach aktualisierung nicht mehr › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gurkenhals> hallo
<Gurkenhals> ich versuche gerade eine gekaufte DVD abzuspielen, aber weder mit dem VLC player, noch mit "Videos" funktioniert es. Hat jmd. eine Idee? Ich verwende Ubuntu-Gnome 13.10.
<stevieh> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ausgeführt als root?
<Gurkenhals> ah nein, jetzt scheint es zu gehen
<Gurkenhals> vielen Dank!
 * man0riaX ist away (offline. bye bye.)
<umtsblabla> -.-
<umtsblabla> was passiert wenn ich den befehl sudo apt-get -f install ausführen würde ?
<koegs> das wird er dir schon sagen, umtsblabla 
<umtsblabla> so ziemlich alles entfernen
<umtsblabla> frage nur wie ich jetzt wieder sage das er alle neu installieren soll
<umtsblabla> weil ich seh beim booten im group nur noch den memtest
<koegs> das sieht alles nach einem sehr verbastelten system aus, wie wäre es mit einer frischen installation?
<umtsblabla> wäre ja die einfacherere lösung aber da sind sachen drauf die ich schon noch brauchen würde
<umtsblabla> aber morgen ist auch noch ein tag. <-- away
<koegs> umtsblabla: dann einfach per live-cd sichern und dann neu installieren ;-)
<sysdef> .o( und jetzt gleich eine extra /home partition nutzen )
<riverkiller> hallo zusammen 
<riverkiller> ich habe ubuntu 13.10 insalliert und möchte den 3d würfel aktivieren, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p sagt alles ok
<riverkiller> 4 arbeitfächen habe ich auch, im ccem /arbeitflächen  habe ich den desktop würfel und würfel drehen aber kann sie nicht aktivieren
<riverkiller> hat jemand von euch eine idee woran es liegen kann  ?
<riverkiller> 3d ist auch aktiviert 
<riverkiller> habe die Anleitung auf http://linuxwelt.blogspot.co.at/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-3d-desktop-wurfel-aktivieren.html
<kubine> Title: Use Linux...: [Ubuntu 13.10] 3D Desktop-Würfel aktivieren (at linuxwelt.blogspot.co.at)
<riverkiller> ok werd mal dort schauen 
<riverkiller> es geht auch nicht bei Settings im Manager selbst lassen Desktop Würfel und Würfel drehen nicht aktivieren Hacken setzen
<Flash63> riverkiller: den compiz-config-settings-manger und die benötigten Plugins  hast Du installiert? Wenn nicht, kannst Du auch keinen entsprechenden Haken setzen.
<riverkiller> nein welche benötige ich habe im forum gelesen das ubuntu 13.1 all serienmäsig hat 
<Flash63> riverkiller: zumindest compiz-plugins & compiz-plugins-main/default
<Flash63> riverkiller: ansonsten hast Du möglicherweise ein Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber bzw. fehlender Unterstützung
<riverkiller> Flash 63 die graka ist ok hat den test bestanden  das compiz-plugins-main/default hat gefehlt 
<riverkiller> danke für die hilfe 
<Flash63> bitteschön
<riverkiller> @flash 63 habe jetzt die plugins  aber kann das ganze noch nicht aktivieren aber wenn ich auf desktop würfel klicke gehen die parameter zu verstellen ??
<Flash63> riverkiller: die Parameter kannst Du immer verstellen - Grafikkarte/Treiber?
<riverkiller> OpenGL version string:  3.3.0 NVIDIA 304.88
<riverkiller> und bei /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p steht überall yes 
<Flash63> dann sollte es auch funktionieren
<riverkiller> ja so sollte es sein ich spiele mich schon den ganzen tag und bekomm es nicht zum laufen 
<Flash63> riverkiller: paste mal die Ausgabe von  dpkg -S compiz
<riverkiller> habe das ganze über ubuntu software center installiert aber auch über die synaptik und nichts geht das verstehe ich nicht 
<riverkiller> compiz-plugins: /usr/share/compiz/mag/images/Oxygen
<riverkiller> libcompizconfig0: /usr/share/doc/libcompizconfig0
<riverkiller> compiz-plugins-default: /usr/lib/compiz/libgrid.so
<riverkiller> compiz-dev: /usr/include/compiz/animation/window.h
<riverkiller> app-install-data: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/compiz-core:compiz.desktop
<riverkiller> compiz-dev: /usr/include/compiz/text
<wolfgang_> n abend
<riverkiller> 1
<riverkiller> das war zu viel :)
<wolfgang_> ich versuche gerade phpmyadmin unter 13.10 zu laufen zu bekommen, komme aber leider nicht weiter
<wolfgang_> ein neustart gibt folgendes aus: http://pastebin.kde.org/puhe3zbko
<kubine> Title: KDE Paste (at pastebin.kde.org)
<wolfgang_> error.log: http://pastebin.kde.org/pmwgipikl
<kubine> Title: KDE Paste (at pastebin.kde.org)
<Flash63> riverkiller: nutze unseren Paste-Service wie im Header verlinkt
<riverkiller> flash bist du in einer stunde noch on ?
<Flash63> riverkiller: denke schon
<riverkiller> ok muss abrechnung machen melde mich dann und sag mal danke
<wolfgang_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/417072/
<wolfgang_> error.log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/417077/
<Fire> Hallo zusammen.  Hat jemand schon einmal ein Ubuntuderivat auf einen Kindle Fire HD portiert?
<ppq> Fire: damit wird man dir am ehesten in #ubuntu-touch helfen können
<Fire> oki danke ....*wunder* was es nicht alles gibt :D
<Anonymer> hallo
<Anonymer> ich brauche mal kurz ein rat
<Anonymer> kann man eine ftp:// verbindung dauerhast mounten
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Naja, solang die Netzwerkverbindung steht…
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Werd doch mal genauer. LAN? WAN? …
<Anonymer> bei jeden neustart
<Anonymer> mount -o ftp://benutzername:passwort@hostadresse /ordner Pfad
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Naja - nach neustart von Netzwerkkomponenten muss die Verbindung natürlich wieder neu hergestellt werden. Mal so pauschal
<ppq> !curlftpfs > Anonymer 
<kubine> Anonymer: Informationen zu curlftpfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/curlftpfs
<Anonymer> kann ich das nicht in /etc/rc.local verankern
<ppq> die mountoption _netdev immer nehmen, dann wirds erst gemountet sobald die verbindung steht
<riverkiller> hallo 
<riverkiller> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417082/
<kubine> Title: 3d würfel › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<riverkiller> @flash
<Anonymer> es geht
<riverkiller> habe Probleme mit dem 3d Würfel unter ubuntu 13.10 kann ihn nicht aktivieren 
<Anonymer> in welcher conf ist das gespeichert
<Flash63> riverkiller: es fehlt anscheinend copiz-core / compiz-dev brauchst Du nicht
<riverkiller> ok ich schau mal
<Flash63> riverkiller: compiz-core ist da, es fehlen anscheinend ein paar Dateien
<riverkiller> habe compiz-core rauf und compiz-dev runter hat nicht geholfen
<Flash63> Du braucht compiz -core -gnome -plugins -plugins-default -plugins-main/main-default  compizconfig-backend-conf -settings-manager libcompizcinfig0 libdecoration python-compizconfig
<riverkiller> habe libdecoration in der synaptic nicht gefunden nur libdecoration0-dev und libdecoration0 die sind beide installiert aber geht auch nicht 
<molnitza> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich bin grad dabei die ubuntu-server 13.10 zu installieren. Nur hängt die Installation bei dem Schritt "Configuring APT sources..." bei 72%. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem beheben kann?
<sdx23> molnitza: in's Log geschaut, was er da genau tut?
<molnitza> sdx23: ich habe den alternate installer so eingerichtet, dass ich per ssh installieren kann. wie komme ich bei diesem in die logs? 
<molnitza> sdx23: eine tastatur direkt am rechner kommt leider nicht in Frage, da der alternate installer scheinbar nichts mit einer usb tastatur anfangen kann.
<bekks> Doch, kann er. Aber 13.10 hat damit ein Problem.
<Flash63> riverkiller: -dev Pakete werden nicht benötigt. Hier ist nur das installiert was ich oben genannte hatte
<molnitza> habe grad eine möglichkeit gefunden doch auf die logs zugreifen zu können. 
<riverkiller> ein packet  habe ich nicht gefunden libdecoration
<molnitza> sdx23: Nov 26 20:58:44 kernel: [ 3845.325908] FAT-fs (sdf1): error, invalid access to FAT (entry 0xc653745c)
<molnitza> sdx23: der stick scheint hinüber zu sein
<Flash63>  libdecoration0 war richtig
<riverkiller> ok
<jacob_> kennst sich jemand von euch mit condor aus?
<riverkiller> aber die 3d Würfel lassen sich auch nicht aktivieren
<molnitza> bekks: lässt sich da abhilfe schaffen?
<jacob_> ich bekomme immer ein SIGABRT und keine Fehlerausgabe, bin am Ausrasten
<Flash63> riverkiller:  schau mal in den Einstellungen → Reiter Pluginliste, ob es da cube und rotate gibt (unter deaktiviert)
<riverkiller> ja ichnehme mal an das die plugins aktiviert werden müssen
<Flash63> dann versuche mal die in das rechte Fenster zu bekommen
<riverkiller> habe ich zu den aktivierten verschoben 
<riverkiller> es ist geschafft jetzt noch einstellen 
<riverkiller> danke für die Hilfe gn8
<betzi> gibt es eine möglichkeit den hot(de)plug eines USB gerätes softwareseitig auszulösen?
<betzi> meine intention: ping router nicht erreichbar -> usb dongle deaktivieren, wieder aktivieren, wlan verbindung wird automatisch hergestellt
<k1l> geht das ding über rfkill? wenn ja einfach einmal abstellen, wieder anstellen
<k1l> ansonsten kann man sicher mit /sys/bus/usb und dann drivers/usbhid/unbind und dann .../bind  oder mit devices/...power control  rumspielen oder so
<sdx23> betzi: warum genau ist der denn nicht mehr erreichbar?
<sash_> Heut kam mein N4-OTA \o/
<sash_> Upsa
<betzi> sdx23, ist ein raspberry pi, der scheinbar einmal im monat zu wenig strom bekommt und daraufhin neustartet, leider wird komischerweise mit dem neustart die wlanverbindung nicht mehr hergestellt, obwohl die bedingungen die selben sind wie zuvor. daher die selbstgebaute methode (hilft auch bei routerneustart). bisher habe ich mit wpa-roam bzw wpa-conf keinen erfolg gehabt diesbezüglich
<betzi> sash_, KTR16S?
<betzi> sash_, sorry, -> offtopic
<sash_> betzi: Offtopic, bin versehentlich hier reingerutscht. Komm rüber zu #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wenn du drüber quatschen willst ;)
<k1l> frag am besten mal die #raspbian  leute ob da was pi spezifisches bekannt ist
<betzi> k1l, danke
<betzi> ist denn das "unbinden" eines drivers vom device ein ähnlicher vorgang? man könnte natürlich auch das modul neu laden oder?
<sdx23> Jæn. Ein Hardwarereset ist halt nochmal was anderes.
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> ich suche eine anleitung für jack, im moment find ich nichtmal eine manpage zu jack_control und ich stehe ein bisschen auf dem schlauch wie ich jack dazu kriege sich mit der richtigen soundkarte zu verbinden
<LtRipley> kann es sein dass ubuntu mehr auf jack1 ausgelegt ist als jack2?
<LtRipley> zumindest scheinen sich alle dokus implizit darauf zu beziehen
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-27
<LupusE> g'morgen
<umtsblabla> G MOrgen zusammen
<umtsblabla> alles gut ?
<coldjack> Hall, ich versuche gerade ubuntu 12.04 zu installieren und dabei bekam ich den Fehler "the problem cannot be reported: this is not an official ubuntu package please remove any third party package and try again"
<coldjack> Woran liegt eas
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe eine externe Festplatte mit NTFS, die vom System automatisch eingehängt wird in /media/<username>/<disklabel>. Wenn ich versuche sie mit umount im Terminal auszuhängen, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass sie nicht in fstab steht und sie nur root aushängen kann. Mit zwei anderen Platten (FAT) geht es aber trotzdem, obwohl sie auch nicht in fstab stehen. Wie kann ich also eine NTFS-Platte als normaler User aushängen?
<coldjack> wenn icj es nochmal versuche erhalte ich den fehler Das ERstellen des Dateisystems ext der Partition 1 auf sc12(0,0,0) (sda) ist fehlgeschlgen
<dadrc> coldjack, ist die Installations-CD heile?
<coldjack> dadrc: Ja usb 
<dadrc> Na, oder so. Das Teil kann sich selber überprüfen, schon gemacht?
<coldjack> ne wie geht das?
<coldjack> ich habe eher die Befürchtung das die platte kaputt ist:(
<dadrc> Beim Booten im Auswahlmenü sollte es "Check disk for errors" geben
<coldjack> bei mir bootet der stick gleich
<coldjack> sprich gar keine auswahl
<dadrc> Drück mal beim Booten, wenn unten auf dem lila Schirm ein Symbol mit Männchen und Tastatur auftaucht, Shift
<avunculo> okay 
<avunculo> einen moment
<avunculo> eben arbeitsspeicher überprüfen
<avunculo> das dauert seine Zeit:(
<avunculo> scheiß Acer
<dadrc> RAM testen dauert immer eine ganze Weile, kannst in Ruhe 'nen Kaffee trinken gehen
<avunculo> ja ;)
<avunculo> so die festplatte scheint kaputt zu sein
<avunculo> kann man die irgnedwie reparieren?!
<dadrc> Nö
<dadrc> Kaputte Festplatte schmeißt man weg
<petra> Hallo, ich benutze Xubuntu und habe folgendes Problem mit dem Dateimanager Thunar: Ich habe zwei Datenfestplatten. Leider merkt sich Thunar keine Favorieten, die von den Datenfestplatten stammen.  
<petra> PS.: die Platten sind fest im PC eingebaut. Thunar zeigt sie aber wie z.B. einen USB Stick an.
<petra> Also mein Problem ist halt, dass Thunar sich die Favorieten von den Datenfestplatten nicht mehrkt, die Favorieten von meinem Home-Verzeichnis, merkt er sich aber sehr wohl
<dadrc> Hast du die eingebauten Platten in der /etc/fstab?
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich hilfts, die platten statisch zu mounten.
<petra> ich schau mal nach
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, mach das mal
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: genau... nimmst du, ich bin mittag? ;)
<dadrc> Jo, hau rein, bin noch 30m hier bis Mittag :)
<LetoThe2nd> ) an guadn
<petra> fstab ist leer, da steht nichts drin
<dadrc> Also, hoffentlich nicht ganz …
<petra> ist es schwer, statisch zu mounten? bzw. wie geht das?
<dadrc> Ne, nicht schwer
<petra> und die zweite GFrage :-)
<dadrc> Pro Platte einen Eintrag erstellen. Moment, gibt's 'nen guten Wikiartikel.
<petra> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petra> erster!
<dadrc> Genau der :)
<petra> naja, einfach sieht das nicht gerade aus, aber es kann auch nichts schief gehen, oder?
<dadrc> Nichts, was man nicht schnell wieder hinkriegt.
<petra> ja, ich würde die fstab dann einfach wieder löschen
<dadrc> Bitte nur den Eintrag, nicht die ganze Datei. 
<dadrc> Ohne /etc/fstab funktioniert das System nicht
<petra> ja, klar :)
<petra> gut, dann probier ichs mal...
<petra> ich soll es aber nicht als root machen, gell?
<dadrc> Musst du sogar
<petra> ach so, ich muss es als root machen?
<dadrc> "UUID=c2af9ab2-ddcd-4f89-a7b9-31020a54e8e6 /mnt/storage    ext4    defaults        0       2" ist der Eintrag für meine zweite Platte
<dadrc> Ja, sonst kannst du die Datei garnicht editieren
<petra> ok, mit deiner Forlage müsste es jetzt ja ganz einfach sein :)
<dadrc> UUID kriegt man über `sudo blkid` raus
<dadrc> Dazu noch den Mountpunkt (also /mnt/storage) anpassen, rest kannst du so lassen, wahrscheinlich
<petra> ah, du bist schneller als ich fragen kann :)
<AllanDaemon> Hi. I need some off-topic help. I need to know how to find a raspberry pi to buy in hamburg, to get it in 7 days or less. A friend of mine would buy it before traveling but we don't know how to find it outside the traditional resellers sites (sorry by the english BTW).
<petra> wau, bei mir ist ganz schön was loss im PC: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417092/   ist das normal?
<kubine> Title: Festplatten einbinden › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> petra, zumindest nichts, was falsch oder kaputt aussieht
<dadrc> petra, wenn das 'ne ext3-Partition ist, musst du das natürlich auch noch anpassen
<petra> ok, dann wer ich jetzt mal die fstab bearbeiten
<dadrc> AllanDaemon, try #ubuntu-de-offtopic, we try to keep it to support only here.
<AllanDaemon> dadrc: dank
<petra> ähm, noch mal n doofe Frage, wie bekomme ich etwas in die fstab hinnein? einen Texteditor öffnen und dann als .txt in der fstab abspeichern?
<dadrc> petra, musst den Texteditor mit Rootrechten starten. zB `gksu gedit /etc/fstab`
<petra> ah, habe meinen Fehler gefunden . schon gut, sorry
<petra> ich habe noch mal eine Frage: /mnt/storage d.h. bei Dir, dass die Platten dann unter /mnt/storage gemountet werden, ja? könnte ich dann da bei mir einfach nur /media/ rein schreiben, damit die Platten unter /media/Datenplatte aufgeführt werden?
<dadrc> Ne, wenn die Platte über /media/Datenplatte erreichbar sein soll, muss das auch so in der fstab stehen
<dadrc> Wichtig wär noch, dass es das Verzeichnis auch geben muss, sonst gibt es Fehler.
<petra> ähm, also, meine Platte heißt Datenplatte, und die sollte dann unter /media/ sein
<petra> also nicht /mnt/storage wie bei dir sondern, /media/
<petra> oder media/Datenplatte ?
<dadrc> Muss /media/Datenplatte sein
<petra> ok, danke
<petra> hallo dadrc! also, eigentlich ist jetzt alles gut, also Thunar merkt sich die Favorieten. ABER: leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung " Beim Einhängen von SW ist ein Fehler aufgetreten" beim hochfahren.
<dadrc> Meh, weg isse.
<zerwas> Ich habe Probleme, beim Aufwecken aus suspend2ram einen Befehl auszuführen zu lassen (xmodmp /etc/xmodmap). Es hat keinen Effekt, wenn ich das in /etc/pm/sleep.d/10_foo stehen habe. Andere Befehle funktionieren. Braucht xmodmap eine Sonderbehandlung oder liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich es als normaler Nutzer ausführen muss?
<dadrc> xmodmap musst du glaub ich für deinen Nutzer ausführen
<zerwas> dadrc: die DISPLAY-Variable habe ich auch vergessen. DISPLAY=:0.0 ; export DISPLAY    su zerwas -c "sleep 3; /usr/bin/xmodmap /etc/xmodmap" & und nun geht es. Danke dir
<dadrc> War doch sogar deine Idee :)
<zerwas> mit sudo -u zerwas lief es komischerweise nicht
<dadrc> Könnte sein, dass sudo die Umgebungsvariablen nicht mitnimmt
<zerwas> Fragt sich, warum xmodmap überhaupt nach einem Suspend zurückgesetzt wird.
<dadrc> Das ist 'ne gute Frage, klingt nach Bug.
<zerwas> im archlinux board gibt's jemanden mit dem gleichen Problem, erstellt im Januar 2010.
<NTQ> Nutzt einer von euch synergy oder die gui quicksynergy? Bei mir will es nicht mehr funktionieren. Das letzte mal als ich das genutzt hatte, lief bei mir noch Ubuntu 12.04. Jetzt hab ich ein Ubuntu 13.04 und ein Xubuntu 13.11 laufen, die ich damit verbinden möchte.
<Siebenbruecken> Mein Anliegen / Meine Frage: http://pastebin.com/si2iGNtG
<kubine> Title: Hallo. Ich habe eine Frage zu einem Multiboot-System. Aktuell läuft auf der HDD - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Solange du nicht vorhast, suspend zu benutzen, sollte das gehen
<Siebenbruecken> d. h. solange ich nicht vorhabe den "schlafmodus" eines laptops zu benutzen müsste das so gehen? und wenn ich diesen schlafmodus verwenden möchte müsste ich nochmal eine swap-partition erstellen?
<dadrc> Kannst auch Desktoprechner in Suspend schicken, aber an sich, genau.
<k1l_> du kannst damit auch suspend2disk machen, aber halt dann nicht aus lubuntu zu ubuntu wechseln
<dadrc> hmjo, solange man dann das andere OS nicht benutzt, geht sogar das, stimmt.
<k1l_> sprich lubuntu in suspend, dann beim booten wieder lubuntu booten sollte gehen. aber nicht dann in ubuntu zu gehen (weil es den swap überschreibt)
<k1l_> ich nutze sogar gar keine swap partition, weil ich ne ssd hab und entweder standby nutze oder halt eh schnell boote
<k1l_> (und meine 8gb ram eh im betrieb ausreichen)
<Siebenbruecken> klingt interessant. danke für die antworten :-)
<Siebenbruecken> k1l_: ich glaub bei 1 gb ram ist eine swap-partition schon sinnvoll, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<Siebenbruecken> optimiert das eigentlich die leistung meines rechners, wenn ich anstatt der empfohlenen swap-größe (doppelte größe vom arbeitsspeicher) einfach mal auf achtfache größe vom arbeitsspeicher gehe?
<stevieh> wenn der swap nicht gebraucht wird nein, und wenn er in der grösse gebraucht wird, ist eh meist was im Argen.
<stevieh> kommt immer auf die Anwendung an: wenn du bei 1GB mehrere grosse Applikation gleichzeitig aufhast, brauchst du swap. wenn du noch mehr grosse applikationen aufhast, brauchst du mehr swap. Das sagt dir dein System dann schon, wenn kein RAM mehr da ist...
<k1l_> also swap ist keine leistungssteigerung. dafür sind die festplatten zu langsam
<apollo13> k1l_: aber es verschiebt ne kernel panik um ein paar sekunden^^
<k1l_> du kannst höchstens lubuntu nutzen, was eh weniger ram braucht für den desktop und ausserdem noch zram nutzt, was den ram "komprimiert"
<LetoThe2nd> ist schon lange weg
<k1l_> ja mei. da ist man einmal "kurz" tee kochen :)
<passt> hallo, ich möchte samba4 von sernet installieren
<koegs> bitte was?
<passt> habe mir deren repository eingebunden, und bin überrascht, dass deren "samba programme" in der form sernet-samba heißen
<koegs> na wahrscheinlich um sie von den standard-samba-paketen zu unterscheiden
<passt> das ist natürlich plausibel
<passt> ich finde allerdings keine installationsanleitung seitens sernet, oder sollte es reichen bei der installation die paketnamen durch sernet-samba... ersetzen?
<koegs> passt: halt mich für kleinlich, aber sollte der anbieter nicht auch mit einer anleitung daherkommen?
<passt> ja, da gebe ich dir auch recht. 
<passt> was mich ja letztendlich auch irritiert. Auf der Webseite sind die Pakete für free, aber Anleitung find eich nicht.
<sdx23> Anleitung zum Pakete installieren? Wozu?
<mar77i> helau o/
<mar77i> kanada?
<Amkei_> hallo, gibt es für geany eine tastenkombination/shortcut um zwischen editorfenster und der integrierten konsole hin- und herzuschalten?
<Amkei_> erledigt...F2/F3
<Amkei_> F2/F4
<fooboo> Hi, ich versuche gerade mobiles internet (o2) mit internem simcard slot einzurichten. Leider wird keine verbindung aufgebaut. Weiß jemand wo ich die logs finde?
<dadrc> Ich würd erstmal /var/log/syslog  vermutenm
<fooboo> doh, tatsächlich, thx
<xeno74> SuperTuxKart 0.8.1 wurde veröffentlicht: http://supertuxkart.blogspot.de
<kubine> Title: Blog - Supertuxkart (at supertuxkart.blogspot.de)
<fooboo> hmm, dhcp timeout, jemand einen tip?
<xeno74> Video von SuperTuxKart 0.8.1: youtu.be/WutAN4i98_o
<k1l> xeno74: hier drin bitte keine promotion.
<xeno74> Es ist eine Promotion für ein Open Source Spiel.
<xeno74> join #stk
<xeno74> Sorry
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-28
<betzi_> na habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen, eth0 und wlan0 sind beide verbunden zum gleichen router und haben verschiedene IPs aber am selben rechner, nmap vom anderen rechner sagt beide IPs haben die gleiche mac adresse?!
<eg0x> moin
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> ich suche vorlagen für jaolt jemand eine idee?
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich hab diesen Bug bei mir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1059350 . Möglicherweise liegt das an einer veralteten BIOS-Version, aber da die Treibersuche auf lenovo.com einfach nicht funktioniert, bin ich gerade etwas ratlos wie ich da ran komme. Ich habe ein Lenovo ThinkPad W530 2447-4GG.
<kubine> Title: Bug #1059350 “8086:1502 [Dell Latitude E6430s] Failure to suspen...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> NTQ: was haben die lenovo treiber damit zu tun? 
<stevieh> ah, willst ein neues bios drauf machen? 
<NTQ> stevieh: Im Launchpad wird vermutet, dass es an einer zu alten BIOS-Version hängt, dass die Netzwerkkarte in seltenen Fällen nicht in den Schlafmodus gehen kann.
<stevieh> http://support.lenovo.com/de_DE/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&DocID=HT073837 und das ist es nicht?
<kubine> Title: Drivers and software - ThinkPad W530 (at support.lenovo.com)
<NTQ> Ja, doch. hab den Link gerade gleichzeitig gefunden.
<NTQ> Aber über die normale Treibersuche auf lenovo.com kann man das anscheinend vergessen
<NTQ> Jetzt hab ich natürlich keinen Rohling da. Da muss ich dann wohl mal Windows hochfahren
<stevieh> tja nun
<freshmint> hey kann man den networkmanager so konfigurieren, dass er automatisch nach dem login sich in ein vpn netzwerk einhängt.. ich vergesse das immer
<NTQ> Leider werde ich nie genau feststellen können, ob das Problem nach einem BIOS-Update immer noch vorhanden sein wird. Meistens brauche ich erstmal eine uptime von einer Woche oder mehr bis das wieder passiert. Es ist aber auch schon mal fast 25 Tage lang ohne das Problem gelaufen.
<stevieh> freshmint: bei meinem 13.10 geht das, k.a. ab wann das ging.
<koegs> stevieh: wo findet man die passende einstellung? kann das weder für die PPTP noch die OpenVPN-Verbindung hier einstellen
<stevieh> koegs: nm->verbindung bearbeiten ->einstellungen allgemein
<stevieh> obs geht weiss ich nicht, hab grad kein vpn mehr ;-)
<koegs> stevieh: ne, eben nicht mehr (in 13.10)
<stevieh> koegs: d.h. es geht nich  mehr?
<stevieh> sowas aber auch.
<koegs> stevieh: stevieh: ich finde halt die prominente option nicht mehr :)
<stevieh> komisch, bei mir ist sie genau da.
<koegs> stevieh: magst du mal nen screenshot machen? vielleicht bin ich zu doof
<NTQ> Jihaaa! BIOS-Update ist schonmal getan.
<freshmint> stevieh, hmm ich verwende 12.04
<stevieh> koegs: mach ich.
<stevieh> wo leg ich nochmal bilda hin?
<stevieh> http://picpaste.com/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2013-11-28_14_09_30-eMB4f5x3.png
<kubine> Title: PicPaste - Bildschirmfoto_vom_2013-11-28_14_09_30-eMB4f5x3.png (at picpaste.com)
<ubu_> ich suche vorlagen für jaolt jemand eine idee?
<k1l_> da würde ich spontan mal die jaolt profis fragen
<ubu_> hi k1l_
<ubu_> wo sind die zu finden?
<k1l_> ubu_: hier gibts eine erklärung zu den templates: https://code.google.com/p/jaolt/wiki/CustomTemplates  darüber erreicht man das projekt owhl auch
<kubine> Title: CustomTemplates - jaolt - Explanation of the template system and how to create new templates - Java Auction Organisation, Listing Tool - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<ubu_> hatte ich schon gefunden, gibt es keine fertigen?
<koegs> stevieh: diese option habe ich bei kabelgebundenen und kabellosen verbindungen, aber nicht bei VPN-Verbindungen
<koegs> ah, moment, den dritten Haken hatte ich übersehen :D
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> ich habe hier eine datei, die heist -c222. wenn ich sie umbenennen moechte mit mv \-c222.sprot 222, dann sagt er mir: unbekannte option -c ... wie krieg ich die datei weg ...?
<stevieh> koegs: darum geht es doch ;-)
<stevieh> Nalkem: mit nautilus gehts auch nicht?
<stevieh> ich steig da auch nie durch, aber rm *222* hilft ja dann ;-)
<Nalkem> stevieh, nein, geht nicht - ./-c222 geht aber ... bzw rm -- -c222 ..... das sind momente .. ;)
<stevieh> ja, und du wirst es dir nicht merken können ;-) geht mir auf jeden Fall so.
<Nalkem> stevieh, fuerchte ich auch ...  aber aergere mich gerade ueber macosx - ssh X umleitung bricht nach ner zeit zusammen ...
<misterxyz> Hey, nutzt hier jemand das Elitebook 8470p unter Ubuntu?
<ppq> !frag > misterxyz 
<kubine> misterxyz: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<misterxyz> ok :)
<misterxyz> Gibt es eine Lösung für den Fingerabdrucksscanner unter 13.10?
<fcasti> join #perl
 * num7 grinst
<viper2k> md2 : active raid1 sdb3[2](S) sda3[0] 388089728 blocks [2/1] [U_]
<viper2k> Hi ich habe ein problem mit meinem software raid1: und zwar zeigt er mir immer wieder an: 
<viper2k> siehe oben
<viper2k> habe die sdb schon aus dem raid entfernt, getauscht, und dann wieder eine neue getauscht
<viper2k> nachdem ich die partitonierung kopiert habe (aus der sda ausgelesen) habe ich diese neue festplatte wieder in das raid system hinzugefügt
<viper2k> jedoch zeigt er mir dann immer im md2 an das dieser nicht syncron ist
<viper2k> habe das ganze noch ein mal mit einer weiteren neuen festplaate wiederholt
<viper2k> und der gleiche fehler
<viper2k> mache ich was falsch?
<viper2k> die festplaaten haben beide die gleiche größe jedoch unterschdiedle sektoren...
<bekks> Dann hast du falsch partitioniert.
<humanuser> viper2k: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de, http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Festplattenaustausch_im_Software-RAID
<kubine> Title: Festplattenaustausch im Software-RAID – Hetzner DokuWiki (at wiki.hetzner.de)
<viper2k> genau diese habe ich auch so bevolfg
<viper2k> bevolgt
<viper2k> befolgt :)
<viper2k> aber bekomme immer wieder in der md2 den fehler
<humanuser> Hm, ich habe noch nie ein Raid-System gebraucht...
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht
<viper2k> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417102/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<viper2k> das sind die befehle die ich eingeben habe um die neue sdb festplatte hinzuzufügen
<viper2k> ist doch so alles korrekt oder?
<viper2k> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417107/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<humanuser> viper2k: Wie gesagt, ich habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet. Vergleiche doch einfach mit anderen Tutorials (z.B. http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-software-raid1-on-a-running-system-incl-grub2-configuration-ubuntu-10.04) und stell dann deine Frage im Forum, wenn du nicht weiterkommen solltest und dir hier niemand antwortet...
<kubine> Title: How To Set Up Software RAID1 On A Running System (Incl. GRUB2 Configuration) (Ubuntu 10.04) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<viper2k> na ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen
<bekks> viper2k: Zeig doch mal fdisk -l /dev/sda und fdisk -l /dev/sdb in einem Pastebin.
<viper2k> bekks:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6491480/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sanpipe> nabend. hat einer von euch zufällig ubuntu auf einem macbook laufen? ich wollte nach langer abstinenz mal wieder ein bisschen linux-luft schnuppern, aber das geht nicht. refit erkennt ubuntu einfach nicht.
<sanpipe> whois
<sanpipe> ups
<sanpipe> nö?
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-29
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Haraldo> Guten Morgen. Wollte mir Stellarium installieren, es heißt das eine Spere nicht zu bekommen sei.
<Haraldo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417112/
<kubine> Title: Ressource nicht verfügbar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> Haraldo> dann greift ein anderes programm bereits auf apt-get (bspw. der updater) zu bzw. der lock wurde nicht entfernt. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/apt/Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › apt › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Haraldo> Danke Rochvellon.
<Haraldo> Rochvellon, danke, 'apt-get' fraß sich wohl fest. Jetzt zeigt der graphische Installer ein Update und "Warten auf Beenden von apt-get" die ganze Zeit.
<dot81> moin
<dot81> ich möchte div. syslog Meldungen per email zugeschickt bekommen, allerdings keine *.crit  
<dot81> sondern: kernel: [220052.463709] isdn_net: call from 23097
<dot81> komme ich daran?
<fcasti> &joi
<Lookbehind> Hallo zusammen, ich hab hier einen LTSP auf einem Ubuntu 12.04 der so weit recht gut läuft. Einziges Problem: Einige der Thin-Clients die darauf verbinden sollen haben Prozessoren ohne cmov Funktion. Allerlei Googeln ergab, dass der Ubuntu-Kernel seit 10.10 zwangsweise cmov voraussetzt. Alle Lösungen die ich bisher gefunden habe waren allerdings auf Einzelplatz-Rechner mit sehr alter Hardware bezogen und bes
<LetoThe2nd> !512 > Lookbehind 
<kubine> Lookbehind: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Lookbehind> Hallo zusammen, ich hab hier einen LTSP auf einem Ubuntu 12.04 der so weit recht gut läuft. Einziges Problem: Einige der Thin-Clients die darauf verbinden sollen haben Prozessoren ohne cmov Funktion. Allerlei Googeln ergab, dass der Ubuntu-Kernel seit 10.10 zwangsweise cmov voraussetzt.
<Lookbehind> Alle Lösungen die ich bisher gefunden habe waren allerdings auf Einzelplatz-Rechner mit sehr alter Hardware bezogen und bestanden letztlich darin eine andere Distribution zu verwenden.
<Lookbehind> Es wurde zwar öfters noch der Hinweis gegeben, das ein anderer Kernel Abhilfe schaffen könnte, aber ich kann dazu leider nichts konkretes finden. Hat jemand einen Hinweis für mich?
<Lookbehind> Hoffe das war kurz genug :)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, die kannst natürlich selber nen kernel pflegen der i586 oder sogar i486 kompatibel ist.
<LetoThe2nd> macht aber wohl kaum spass.
<LetoThe2nd> die generischen ubuntu-kernels wirst du wohl nicht zum laufen kreigen.
<rhagu> hi, ich habe gerade einen server im netzwerk auf dem noch platz für eine weitere VM ist und würde mir gerne einen honeypot aufbauen, hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit? Wenn ja, welches Programm ist empfehlenswer?
<Lookbehind> Ja, dass die generischen Ubuntu-Kernels nicht laufen werden, war schon zu befürchten. Was ich mich frage, ob man evtl z.B. einen Debian-Kernel (oder eine andere Distro) verwenden könnte.
<Lookbehind> Die Frage dabei ist, findet man dort einen (halbwegs) aktuellen ohne cmov? Und wenn ja, läuft der mit nem Ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> debian hat AFAIK noch i586 kernels.
<Lookbehind> Grade bei einem LTSP ist die Unterstützung für leistungsschwache CPUs ja durchaus nicht ganz unwichtig. Hab mich schon sehr über das "Won't fix" im Bug-Report geärgert.
<LetoThe2nd> ob die aber unter ubuntu ohne macken laufen weiss ich nicht. und das manuell mitpflegen ist wohl nur marginal weniger aufwand als den ubuntu-kernel selbst entsprechend neu zu backen.
<LetoThe2nd> naja... i686 als untergrenze ist schon irgendwie vertretbar ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten musst halt bei 10.04 bleiben.
<Lookbehind> Wäre unschön.
<LetoThe2nd> naja... super schwache / uralte hardware und aktuelle general-purpose distribution passt halt nur schwerlich zusammen.
<LetoThe2nd> irgendwo muss der schnitt sein... linux selbst sägt bei i486 auch schon ab
<LetoThe2nd> das problem ist aber schon tiefgreifender, eigentlich. der ganze rest der distribution ist ja auch für i686 übersetzt. ergo: die antwort ist ganz klar: nein, 12.04 wird auf den maschinen nicht laufen, auch nicht mit getauschtem kernel.
<Lookbehind> Mist. Da werden sich einige gar nicht drüber freuen. :(
<LetoThe2nd> naja - such is life. was sind denn das für obskure dinger? sogar die vias sind seit 2003 i686-kompatibel.
<Lookbehind> Diskless-Clients von Terra. Genaus Modell kann ich grad nicht einsehen. Würde schätzen dass die etwa von 2005 sind.
<LetoThe2nd> wird schon ein 2000er c3 oder so was drin sein.
<LetoThe2nd> anyways - bleibt dir wohl nur der weg zu debian, wenns eben debianoid sein soll. ich glaub, die haben noch i486-releases.
<Lookbehind> Ich werd mal sehen, ob ich den verantwortlichen neue Clients aus dem Kreuz leiern kann. Aber ich fürchte ich werde doch einiges umbauen müssen.
<LetoThe2nd> ich kann schon verstehen dass manchmal nicht direkt geld für neuinvestitionen da ist. aber wenn man halt hardware hat, die nen stand von vor 18 jahren hat (i686 gibts seit 1995!), dann ist irgendwann mal einfach schluss mit neuer software.
<hefe_bia> #git
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and I would like to know how I can remove icons from the  top panel.
<koegs> !de > rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
<kubine> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> My father somehow put an extra logout/shutdown symbol into the panel bar.
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> OK.
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> Spreche auch Deutsch.
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> Habe mich mit dem Kanal vertan.
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> kennt sich jemand von euch mit vpn verbindungen aus????
<snooky> hhmm..
<koegs> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: hab leider kein unity
<snooky> mein vpn läuft nicht so wie es soll :(
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> koegs, Gnome
<koegs> hab ich auch nicht :)
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> Habe es geschafft: alt+win + rechts klick auf Symbol.
<koegs> !frag > snooky 
<kubine> snooky: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<snooky> also ich habe einen server laufen im inet. auf dem läuft hylafax
<snooky> nun habe ich auf diesen openvpn-server installiert und läuft auch. ich kann mich auch durch das inet auf den VPN verbinden usw. aber wie kann ich nun auf das lokale netzwerk von dem server oder auch auf die hylafax zugreifen? da schlägt die verbindung dann immer fehl?
<Shuro2> Hallo, jemand hier mit Erfahrungen bzgl. ubuntu 13.10 + grub2 + mdadm + lvm + luks?
<beaver74_> !frag > Shuro2 
<kubine> Shuro2: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Shuro2> Okay folgendes Problem. 2 Platten mit jeweils 2 Partitionen, md0 (300mb, ext2, /boot) und md1(lukslvm -> lvm mit Root-LV). Alles soweit installiert, bootloader geschrieben, etc.  Will nicht booten, nach luks-passworteingabe beim boot kommt die Meldung "/scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: can't open /dev/mapper/vg_technik-root: no such file" Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gl3ddrf73ywhe0o/2013-11-29%2012.07.53.jpg
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - 2013-11-29 12.07.53.jpg (at www.dropbox.com)
<Shuro2> Cryptroot im initrd angepasst um bash -x für besseres verständnis: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pykcbusltgl07q6/2013-11-29%2013.14.09.jpg   
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - 2013-11-29 13.14.09.jpg (at www.dropbox.com)
<Shuro2> Augenscheinlich aktiiviert er die LVM VolumeGroup, legt aber nicht die Mapper-Devices an
<Shuro2> ok anders gefragt, cryptroot ruft "/sbin/lvm vgchange -a y --sysinit" auf, was meine VGs aktiviert. Jedoch legt er hierbei keine mappers an, hat jeman eine idee warum?
<passt> ich möchte mit Clonezilla ein Image 500GB auf ein Laufwerk 250GB wiederherstellen.
<Shuro2> Passt nicht :D
<passt> Die genutzte Partition de sImage ist deutlicher <100GB. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert?
<deem> passt: das geht nicht, ausser das tool kann file-based kopieren
<passt> schade :(
<passt> kann ich das image nachträglich anpassen und die partitionsgröße kleiner machen?
<deem> wenn du das image verkleiner oder mounten kannst, geht das auch so
<deem> image mounten und dann einfach von image nach platte kopieren
<passt> hm, in diesem fall zu umständlich
<TheInfinity> ist aber die einzige möglichkeit.
<passt> muss ich aber mal ausprobieren, wenn ich platten frei habe
<passt> ok, dann schonmal danke für den hinweis
<TheInfinity> ausserdem - das ist doch net sonderlich umständlich - ein mount befehl, ein rsync, fertig ist.
<deem> TheInfinity: naja, du musst auch grub neu installieren
<deem> und die platten partitionieren
<deem> und vielleicht ein sw raid bauen :D
<passt> naja, ausreichend plattenplatz vorausgesetzt und Zeit zum wiederherstellen (image liegt auf usb2.0 hd)
<TheInfinity> wieso plattenplatz? zum mounten brauchst du kein plattenplatz.
<TheInfinity> zeit solltest du aber in jedem fall viel mitbringen.
<TheInfinity> deem: ich ging davon aus dass das ziel schon fertig partitioniert ist. und wuuuuh, einmal chrooten wenns ein system für grub war. die welt geht unter! ;)
<passt> eigentlich ist es ein image eines win7 rechners, mit ntfs
<TheInfinity> uh, viel spaß mit windows rettungstools. :D
<passt> ich installiert jetzt komplett neu
<deem> TheInfinity: das ist gar nicht so viel voodoo, den bcd neu zu schreiben :)
<apollo13> wie hieß das configurationsystem von debian/ubuntu? ich hab hier dateien aus /etc gelöscht, aber eine neuinstalltion des paket erstellt die nicht neu
<sdx23> apollo13: meinst du debconf?
<apollo13> sdx23: ne ich denke da gabs noch ein tieferes ding
<apollo13> sdx23: ucf wars
<zhbfvuvabar87r>   YOU MAY BE WATCHED 
<zhbfvuvabar87r> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<zhbfvuvabar87r> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<zhbfvuvabar87r>  YOU MAYWATCHED
<zhbfvuvabar87r> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<dreamon> Hallo. Mache gerade eine neuinstallation und habe Verschlüsseltes /home gewählt. Ich bin irritiert. Weil die Kiste mich nicht nach einem Passwort frägt. Sondern es reicht das ich mich mit dreamon einlogge.
<sdx23> Natürlich, dein Benutzerpasswort reicht ja.
<Longbottom> dreamon: Du kannst ja mal einen Testuser einrichten, und damit versuchen deine Dateien zu lesen. Das sollte nicht gehen:-)
<dreamon> Nunja.. mir geht es mehr darum, wenn ich damit arbeite ein nicht zu langes Passwort zu haben. Aber beim ersten mal einschalten eventuell ein langes zu haben.
<apollo13> dann solltest vlt ordentlich crypto fahren und nicht ecryptfs :)
<dreamon> Aber der Sicherheit wegen sollte man wohl schon was langes Verwenden ..
<apollo13> dm-crypt ist dein freund
<apollo13> vollverschlüsselung und gut ist
<dreamon> apollo13, Ist ecryptfs nicht sicher?
<apollo13> kommt auf die config drauf an, filenames werden unter gewissen umständen zb nicht verhsclüsselt, kA was die inzwischen machen
<dreamon> Wie verhält sich das.. Wenn eines Tages, von einer BootCD auf /home zugreifen möchte(in meinem Fall).. Wie komm ich an die Daten.?
<apollo13> dreamon: mit dem passwort :)
<bekks> Eigentlich sind das doch Fragen über die man sich vorher Gedanken macht? :)
<sdx23> Du meinst so wie Backups? ;p
<bekks> Nääääh, sowas doch nicht :D
<dreamon> Manchmal muß man was riskieren.. :) Mal schauen wie man sowas mountet. Ich vermute dazu brauch ich diesen Erzeugte Passwort. Also nicht das Benutzerpasswort
<bekks> Du vermutest falsch.
<bekks> !ecryptfs
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu ecryptfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<dreamon> oh.. Danke!
<dreamon> Wo finde ich die Anleitung wie man auf 12.04 auf den Kernel 3.8 upgradet.. Leider wurde ich nicht fündig. Mir fällt der begriff nicht mehr ein.
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Precise_Pangolin#LTS-Enablement-Stacks
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> ppq, Danke. Das wars. Enablement-Stacks.. wie man auf den namen kommt.. naja
<ppq> ist doch einleuchtend
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Kennt sich hier jemand mit ImageMagick aus? Ich muss was anhand einem Freistellerpfad mit nem weißen Hintergrund versehen. Soweit alles kein Thema nur ich weiß nicht wie ich den -clip invertieren kann
<mpathy> (1. Ja ich war im imagemagick-Channel, der ist inoffiziell kaum besucht und es meldet sich niemand 2. Ja ich habe Google benutzt 3. Nein ich meine nicht ein Negativ machen, sondern die Auswahl von -clip umkehren)
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-30
<Egheiter> Guten Tag :)
<nils_2> mahlzeit
<Egheiter> Ich versuche gerade auf einem normalen PC Ubuntu Server zu installieren. Als Installationsmedium habe ich ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso gezogen und mit unetbootin auf einen 2GB-USB-Stick gepackt. Wenn ich Ubuntu nun starte erhalte ich in der Konsole jede sekunde eine neue fehlermeldung in der art von: /sbin/reopen-console: Line irgendwas: syntax error: Unexpected newline/"if"/"then"/"""/etc. 
<Egheiter> after """/newline/...
<Egheiter> Sry: Ich starte nicht Ubuntu sondern versuche das Setup vom USB-Stick zu starten
<bekks> Fehlermeldung "in der Art von" sind leider völlig unbrauchbar
<Egheiter> Jetzt erhalte ich die Meldung: bin/sh: applet not found
<bekks> Wenn Du was tust...?
<Egheiter> nichts :)
<Egheiter> die meldungen kommen aus dem nichts. dann und wann erscheint noch ein segfault...
<bekks> D.h. der Rechner ist aus, du guckst auf den dunklen Monitor, bewegst die Maus nicht, und hast die Hände nicht an der Tastatur?
<Egheiter> ich bewege die maus nicht (keine angeschlossen) und ich habe die hände von der tastatur, der pc ist jedoch eingeschaltet
<Egheiter> entweder hat der ram nen schuss, der stick ist hinüber oder es liegt tatsächlich am image. bis vor ein paar tagen lief auf dem server vom USB-Stick noch freenas...
<Egheiter> ich versuche mal ein älteres ubuntu
<bekks> Mach lieber mal einen memtest.
<Egheiter> ok
<Egheiter> mit dem alten ubuntu 12.04.03 alsauch mit dem neuen erhalte ich die meldung: "cannot load ramdisk with an old kernel" wtf?
<Egheiter> ich entferne mal das initrd=/ubninit im bootloader
<bekks> Du hast da eine völlig kaputte liveusb installation.
<Egheiter> ohne das initrd=/ubninit kommt der memtest hoch. mal schauen was bei rauskommt :D
<bekks> Bau einen sauber funktionierenden LiveUSB Stick.
<apollo13> so ganz einfach mit dd, ohne spielereien, die dinger funktionieren im normalfall einfach
<Egheiter> kann ich die iso einfach mit dd auf den usb-stick "prügeln"?
<Egheiter> wenn ja: muss ich dann das image direkt auf den stick kopieren oder in eine partition?
<apollo13> natürlich direkt auf den stick
<Egheiter> ok
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe ein Wlan Problem bei Ubuntu12.04. Mein Router ist ein "Dlink DIR 655". Mein Wlan Adapter ist ein "OvisLink AirLive WL-5480USB-50". Der Router unterstützt IEEE 802.11n/g/b Der Wlanadapter unterstützt  IEEE802.11 g/b. Wenn Ubuntu sich verbindet wird leider nur 11mbit angezeigt, obwohl ja eigentlich 54mbit drin wären. Wie kann ich das optimieren?
<CoconutCrab> es hängt von der SNR ab
<swed2> was bedeutet das?
<apollo13> signal noise ratio
<CoconutCrab> SNR = Signal to Noise Ratio
<apollo13> 54 mbit is ein theoretischer höchstwert, im normalfall nicht das was man bekommt
<Egheiter> Wenn das Signal von deinem Router (Das Nutzsignal) nicht merklich besser ist als das "Umgebungssignal" (andere WLANs, "Störstrahlung", ...) regeln beide Geräte die Datenrate runter
<CoconutCrab> Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprace, so kannt ich nicht schnell schreiben. 
<swed2> ok danke für die antwort
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> kennt sich jemand von euch mit VPN aus? Also mit VPN Server und die einstellungen beim clienten??
<bekks> Frag doch einfach...
<snooky> also ich habe einen openvpn server installiert. als client dient ein win system. die verbindung klappt wunderbar, aber wenn ich dann z.b. yajhfc starte für den hylafax server kann er nicht verbinden
<snooky> auch mit dem browser auf die lokale ip des vpn netzes kann ich nicht zugreifen.
<snooky> was läuft falsch? ich habe dann pptpd installiert. da kriege ich nichtmals eine vpn verbindung hin
<snooky> GRE: Bad checksum from pppd.
<tof_> snooky: hast du die routen push option gesetzt?
<tof_> im Server?
<tof_> (OpenVPN)
<snooky> ne, ka wie. 
<snooky> soll ich nochmal openvpn nstallieren?
<tof_> ich nutze es und bin zufrieden
<tof_> also würd ich sagen ja
<snooky> also in dem netzwerk wo der server steht ist z.b. ne fritzbox
<snooky> auf dem server läuft hylafax
<snooky> aber auf nichts habe ich zugriff
<tof_> vom client aus, richtig?
<snooky> ja
<snooky> im netzwerk selber, also nicht durch die vpn verbindung durchs inet klappt alles
<tof_> gib mal im win client "route print" ein und schau ob dort eine route für das netz in dem der server steht auftaucht
<snooky> ich installe eben openvpn, moment
<tof_> wenn nicht, fehlt schlicht der routen-eintrag den man eben durch den openvpn-server an die clients pushen kann
<snooky> ok
<snooky> also openvpn verbinden und dann route print eingeben? also in der console?
<tof_> ja, auf dem win client
<snooky> ok, und was soll ich da sehen können?
<bekks> die routen...?
<snooky> http://nopaste.info/de0d5ae23f.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<snooky> 10.8.0.6 hat der winclient vom vpn zugewiesen bekommen
<tof_> in welchem netz steht der server intern?
<snooky> 192.168.178.X
<snooky> und der server selber hat 192.168.178.20
<tof_> siehste
<tof_> das fehlt in dem output
<snooky> also ist der server falsch konfiguriert!?
<tof_> jein, er schickt nur nicht die routen info zum client
<tof_> ich nehm an, 192.168.178.20 vom win aus anpingen schlägt fehl
<snooky> ja
<tof_> push "route 192.168.178.0 255.255.255.0"
<tof_> falls das fritzboxnetz ein /24 ist
<tof_> in den entsprechenden teil der serverconfig für diesen windows-client
<tof_> dann sollte zumindest ping gehen weil der client dann eigentlich das netz "kennt"
<snooky> ich verbinde mal neu
<tof_> ok
<snooky> jau, jetzt geht ping
<tof_> halbe miete
<snooky> jetzt gehts auch vom browser direkt auf die fritzbox
<tof_> dann dürfte auch dein hylafax klappen
<snooky> dann müssten ja auch samba shares gehen, oder?
<tof_> kann man nicht absolut sagen, aber theoretisch ja
<snooky> jau, hylafax verbindet :)
<tof_> :)
<snooky> :)
<snooky> also der yajhfc
<tof_> whatever, das sagt mir nicht
<tof_> *nichts
<snooky> toll, jetzt ist die verbidnung abgerbochen :(
<snooky> naja, ist halt nen windows fax client für hylafax ;)
<stevieh> brrr.. hylafax
<snooky> ???
<snooky> ist cool :) mit fax capi usw :)
<stevieh> und so schön einzurichten und zu verstehen...
<bekks> hylafax war noch nie cool :)
<tof_> ok, bin mal weg. glaube der rest ist, wenn's nicht geht, anwendungsspezifisch
<snooky> wieso?
<tof_> viel spaß noch ;)
<snooky> :) danke
<tof_> gern geschehen
<snooky> klappt alles :)
<snooky> sogar samba :)
<snooky> das voll geil :)
<snooky> geht VPN immer?
<snooky> weil dann kann ich das ja direkt über nen dicken root im inet laufen lassen, oder ist das "unsicher"?
<bekks> ICh weiß nicht ob du einen Samba im Internetz haben willst.
<snooky> den kann man doch dann auch nur im vpn laufen lassen oder nicht?
<snooky> also der samba läuft dann nur lokal auf dem server und nur zugriff per VPN
<bekks> Naja, wie willst du den denn "lokal" laufen lassen, wenn der anschliessen ganz nicht-lokal mit den Rechnern aus dem VPN reden soll?
<snooky> also alles zu machen, nur den port ssh und vpn offen lassen
<snooky> und wenn per vpn drinne dann ist man ja im "netzwerk"
<snooky> aber das war nur so ne idee ;) weil der upload der homeleitung nicht so "toll" ist ;)
<snooky> 5mbit ist da schon bisschen wenig
<snooky> aber mal was anderes. woran kann es liegen, das wenn ich einen screen laufen habe der nach MAX. 1 tag tot ist, wenn ich am nä. tag verbinde sind keine screens mehr offen
<bekks> wie verbindest du dich denn mit screen?
<snooky> also ich mache screen x 2 enter
<snooky> dann starte ich nen programm
<snooky> strg + shift + a + d
<snooky> gehe ich daraus
<snooky> screen -x komme ich wieder rein
<bekks> enter
<bekks> ist
<bekks> kein
<bekks> satzzeichen
<snooky> aber wenn ich dann nach paar stunden oder tage wieder auf den server gehe ist kein screen mehr vorhanden
<bekks> screen -x schaltet dich zusätzlich zu einer session wieder auf. Um dich nach ctral alt a d wiederzuverbinden solltest du screen -DR benutzen
<bekks> und um die erste Session zu starten macht man natürlich auch kein screen -x sondern einfach screen
<snooky> ja mache ich ja auch
<snooky> und der screen läuft ja dann auch erstmal
<snooky> aber wie gesagt, nach paar stunden oder manchmal tagen ist der einfach weg
<bekks> "screen x 2 enter" ist nicht "screen".
<bekks> Und "screen -x" ist auch nicht "screen -DR"
<snooky> das habe ich bei 2 servern von server4you, bei servern von ovh oder bei meinem homeserver habe ich das nicht
<snooky> screen
<snooky> enter
<snooky> enter
<snooky> so :)
<Guest17662> Huhu! Wie ist denn die Tastenkombi zum Sperren des Desktops?
<ring0> super + L
<Guest17662> ring0, was is denn "super"?
<ring0> die taste mit dem windows logo drauf
<Guest17662> ring0, klappt nicht. Sollte es am XFCE liegen?
<ring0> musst halt auch sagen, was du als umgebung nutzt. keine ahnung was xfce dafür nutzt
<ring0> vielleicht strg + alt + L
<krytarik> Guest17662: Strg + Alt + Entf
<Guest17662> YES
<Guest17662> thx
<dreamon_> Funktioniert Usb 3.0 unter 12.04? 
<MrWolf34> Abend
<MrWolf34> Das bekomm ich beim Booten einer frischen Lubuntu HDD Installation
<MrWolf34> http://pl.vc/5jydp
<kubine> Title: picload.org - fast 'n' easy imagehost (at pl.vc)
<MrWolf34> Die Live-version von DVD läuft ohne Probleme.
<apollo13> sieht nett aus, was für ne graka etc?
<MrWolf34> ATI Mobility 9600 64MB ram DX8.1
<MrWolf34> Laptop ist ein Gericom Blockbuster 2440XL
<MrWolf34> Baujahr ~2003
<MrWolf34> Mit Shift komm ich nicht mal in die Optionen von GRUB. Aber die LiveCD läuft. WinXP lief vorher ganz normal. Aber das musste ersetzt werden weils zu alt wurd.
<PBeck> MrWolf34: hast schonmal acpi ausgeschaltet?
<MrWolf34> Moment, probier das mal. hatte Failsafe dort geladen.
<PBeck> MrWolf34: wenns dann mal startet, liegts womöglich nur nicht am falschen treiber, dann kann man anpassen und acpi wieder anschalten
<MrWolf34> Also ACPI finde ich leider nicht im Bios.
<PBeck> MrWolf34: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> grub boot option acpi=off
<MrWolf34> Leider komm ich nicht mal bis zu Grub. Auch nicht mit gedrückter Shifttaste. Lubuntu direkt von CD geht ohne Probleme.
<PBeck> MrWolf34: ui das ist früh
<MrWolf34> Für ne halbe Sekunde ist "Grub Loading.            " zu sehen. Dann ists weg und ich bekomm den Pixelmatsch.
<PBeck> MrWolf34: welche version?
<MrWolf34> Lubuntu 13.10
<PBeck> MrWolf34: schonmal versucht grub zu reparieren oder nochmal neu zu installieren?
<PBeck> MrWolf34: womöglich gibts auch ein problem mit der festplatte
<MrWolf34> Festplatte hatte ich read seq 30mBit und random read 0,5 mbit unter WinXP heute Mittag.
<MrWolf34> Mit so einem Benchmarking Programm, glaub es war CrystalMark. Deswegen hab ich dann Lubuntu installieren wollen. Laptop war nicht mehr nutzbar zum surfen.
<MrWolf34> Verbaut ist eine 5400rpm IDE HDD.
<MrWolf34> Hab mir bischen gedacht dass die HDD kaputt ist
<MrWolf34> Muss mal AFK, vielleicht fällt euch ja noch was ein
<MrWolf34> Thx anyway schonmal
<stevieh> Pixelmatsch würde ich sagen ist falscher Grafikmodus?
<PBeck> stevieh: aber wenns direkt bei grub passiert?
<stevieh> ja, ist schon schräg... aber trotzdem ;-)
<stevieh> das ist kein Pixelmatsch btw. sondern ein falscher Modus, den die Glotze nicht verträgt, aber trotzdem aufschaltet.
<Kumquat> Ich moechte xscreensaver im autostart haben. Was muss in der .deaktop-datei drinstehen?
<dreamon_> Hat jemand einen schlauen Link.. USB3 HDD wird nicht erkannt. Steck ich an einen USB2 an wird sie erkannt.(am gleichen Rechner)
<sdx23> Prüfe, dass der Port nicht hinüber ist. Davon ab: dmesg.
<dreamon_> Hier dmesg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500291/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> dreamon: schon mal die ersten 2, 3 google ergebnisse durchgeschaut?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: da gibts ein paar tips, insbesondere das blacklisten eines moduls
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Ich bin hier abgebogen. > http://askubuntu.com/questions/12139/does-ubuntu-support-usb-3-0#12141
<kubine> Title: 10.10 - Does Ubuntu support USB 3.0? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Kannst du mir den Link rüberreichen.
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50866/external-usb-3-0-hard-drive-is-not-recognised-when-plugged-into-usb-3-port
<kubine> Title: External usb 3.0 hard drive is not recognised when plugged into usb 3 port - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Ist zum Testen ein reboot notwenig? Ohne reboot konnte ich noch keine Verbesserung feststellen
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: ja
<dreamon_> Ok, dann mach ich mich auf den Weg
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, leider unverändert.
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: schade. leider hab ich mit usb3 null erfahrung, daher könnte ich auch nur googlen. :)
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Kann ich nachschauen ob das uas Modul auch wirklich nicht geladen wurde?
<ring0> mit lsmod
<dreamon_> Ok, es ist nicht geladen. Muß dann in der Tat ein anderes Problem sein.
<freshmint> hi kennt sich jemand hier mit grep aus? Ich möchte aus einem text file alle  <a href="*" rausholen also ich hatte gedacht so grep -o '<a href="*" ' textfile
<freshmint> irgendwie funktioniert das mit der * wildcard nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle
<krytarik> freshmint: Einfach ".*" stattdessen.
<freshmint> krytarik, hmm jetzt stopp er aber nicht mehr am ende der url beim "
<krytarik> freshmint: Natürlich könnte mans aber auch noch mit [^\"] eingrenzen.
<krytarik> freshmint: D.h. -- [^\"]*
<freshmint> krytarik, bam geiler scheiss
<freshmint> danke
<krytarik> lol
<krytarik> Gern.
<freshmint> krytarik, gibt es irgendwie zu den regex ein gutes tut ich hab die kryptischen zeichenfolgen bzw. die methode dahinter noch nicht ganz durchschaut
<freshmint> bin selbst kein info
<krytarik> freshmint: Ich finde die Wikipedia-Info dazu eigentlich ganz gut, die englische ist aber anscheinend besser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<kubine> Title: Regular expression - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<freshmint> ok ich pfeifs mir mal rein
<subz3r0> nabend
<freshmint> hmm der artikel ist wirklich gut danke
<krytarik> Gern. :)
<bekks> !ecryptfs > bekks 
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu ecryptfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-01
<Ich5003> Jemand da?
<Ich5003> Ich brauche Hilfe. Und zwar habe uch gestern meine AMD Grafikkartentreiber instaliert. seitdem booted der Desktop nicht und es wird mir nur Hintergrund und Maus angezeigt
<jokrebel> Ich5003: In ein bestehendes Ubuntu eine neu Grafikkarte eingebaut?
<pk7> morgen
<pk7> ich hab ein problem mit der paketverwaltung. ich möchte libreoffice installieren (war nach dem update auf 13.10 verschwunden) und erhalte die meldung ich hätte unerfüllte abhängigkeiten und "probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte pakete"
<jokrebel> pk7: Besser Du NoPastest die komplette Meldung.
<jokrebel> ¹pasten > pk7
<jokrebel> !pasten > pk7
<kubine> pk7: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<pk7> hallo! ok, hab ich gemacht 
<pk7> moment
<pk7> [paste:417122:Defekte Pakete]
<pk7> paste:417122:Defekte Pakete
<pk7> jetzt aber
<pk7> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417122/
<kubine> Title: Defekte Pakete › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<pk7> gemacht habe ich sudo apt-get update
<pk7> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pk7> sudo apt-get install -f
<pk7> alles ohne fehlermeldungen
<pk7> habe jetzt mal die fremdquellen rausgenommen, hat keine auswirkung
<krytarik> pk7: Nopaste mal die Ausgabe von "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice".
<krytarik> *wenn da was rauskommt.
<krytarik> *raus kommt
<pk7> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417127/
<kubine> Title: dpkg -l | grep libreoffice › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> pk7: Muss man da nicht einfach das komplette LibreOffice installieren und gut?
<pk7> hab ich auch gedacht
<jokrebel> und warum versuchst Du dann den Writer einzeln zu installieren?
<_moep_> das core brauch man auf jeden fall
<_moep_> danach kann man den writer einzeln installieren
 * jokrebel würde es einfach mal mit einem "apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice" versuchen
<pk7> ich habs mal nur mit writer versucht, weil ich die anderen programme nicht brauche. es läßt sich aber auch libreoffice als ganzes nicht installieren.
<pk7> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417132/
<kubine> Title: install libreoffice › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<pk7> ah moment,, reinstall probier ich mal
<pk7> die ausgabe ist wie die gepastete
<jokrebel> pk7: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation schon geschaut? Ich brauch grad Pause
<kubine> Title: Installation › LibreOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pk7> jokrebel: schau ich mir an, danke!
<pk7> die wikiseite zur installation bringt leider nichts neues
<krytarik> pk7: Hattest du vorher LibreOffice von seinem PPA installiert? Wenn ja, sieh hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363653/installed-libreoffice-4-with-ppa-how-do-i-remove-it-and-go-back-to-libreoffice/363656#363656
<kubine> Title: installation - Installed LibreOffice 4 with PPA, how do I remove it and go back to LibreOffice 3? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<krytarik> pk7: Beachte insbesondere auch die Kommentare darunter.
<pk7> nein, ich hatte libreoffice mit 13.04 regulär installiert, kein PPA
<pk7> leider ist die url nur bis questio verlinkt und rauskopieren geht nicht
<krytarik> pk7: Bei -dir- vielleicht, aber hier :) - http://askubuntu.com/a/363656
<kubine> Title: installation - Installed LibreOffice 4 with PPA, how do I remove it and go back to LibreOffice 3? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<krytarik> Ist ja aber auch hinfällig jetzt - hmm.
<pk7> aah, da fällt mir was ein. ich hatte 13.04 die version xubuntu installiert, bin dann zurückk zu ubuntu und hab dann später auf 13.10 upgedatet. 
<pk7> ah, kurze url, danke
<krytarik> pk7: Das spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, sind ja dieselben Repos.
<pk7> ok, also probier ich mal das ppa-purge
<pk7> nee, quatsch, ich hab ja kein ppa zum purgen
<krytarik> pk7: Was für Fremdquellen hast/hattest du denn sonst noch aktiviert, wie vorher erwähnt?
<pk7> ich hatte noch drin: opera, freefilesync, spotify
<pk7> ah und darktable
<krytarik> pk7: Vielleicht versuchst du einfach mal "sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*", and dann noch mal.
<pk7> ok, moment
<pk7> es wurden 9 pakete entfernt. eine erneute installation scheitert aber weiterhin
<pk7> was ich komisch finde, bei der fehlermeldung steht, "hängt ab von" dann kommt aber die auflistung mit dem zusatz "soll nicht installiert werden"
<krytarik> Ja, das ist einfach etwas schlecht übersetzt. :P
<pk7> na dann :)
<krytarik> D.h., der originale englische Wortlaut ist "is not going to be installed".
<pk7> ah, ok
<krytarik> *originale, englische
<krytarik> pk7: Hast du noch Synaptic installiert? Wenn ja, kannst du's mal damit versuchen.
<pk7> synaptic nehm ich immer, oder konsole
<pk7> kann ich denn rausfinden welche pakete defekt sind? und was bedeutet "zurückgehalten"?
<krytarik> pk7: Na ja, in dem Fall wars ja "libreoffice-writer".
<krytarik> pk7: Nopaste mal bitte deine "/etc/apt/sources.list".
<pk7> ja, moment
<pk7> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417137/
<kubine> Title: sources.list › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<krytarik> pk7: Hmm, sieht auch alles gut aus.
<krytarik> pk7: Vielleicht versuchst du's einfach mal stattdessen vom PPA zu installieren :P - https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice PPA : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<pk7> mmh, meinste echt?
<pk7> nicht das ich dann noch eine größere baustelle aufreisse
<krytarik> Nö, nicht wirklich, ansonsten hast du ja jetzt schon die Anweisungen zum purgen des PPAs. :P
<pk7> ppa zugefügt, installation mit gleicher meldung abgebrochen :(
<krytarik> Blarg. :D
<pk7> mist. und ich muß jetzt auch los
<krytarik> pk7: Hast du danach auch "sudo apt-get update" gemacht?
<pk7> ja, hab ich
<krytarik> Hmm.
<pk7> bin später wieder online, erstmal vielen dank für deine hilfe!
<krytarik> Gern.
<krytarik> pk7: Hast du denn auch schon "sudo apt-get -f install" probiert?
<stevieh> öh... was trägt man denn beim deja dup ein für samba? 
<apollo13> windows share
<stevieh> ja, aber es passiert nix und er fragt nicht nach nem passwort...
<stevieh> ist ja eh blöd, wenn der das passwort dafür nicht im keyring speichert... wohl doch dann webdav einrichten
<apollo13> http://askubuntu.com/questions/300733/how-would-i-use-deja-dup-on-a-password-protected-smb-share
<kubine> Title: samba - How would I use Deja Dup on a password protected SMB share? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<apollo13> "The only problem is that Deja Dup wants password every time it makes a backup. I guess solution is to mount samba share using fstab."
<apollo13> und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1018488
<kubine> Title: Bug #1018488 “Wrong format of SMB path” : Bugs : “deja-dup” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> na, kommt ja sicher nie vor, dass ein nutzer backups auf ein SMB NAS machen will... muss man ja auch für ne LTS nicht richtig testen ;-)
<apollo13> eigentlich wirklich nicht, man nehmen einfach rsync
<apollo13> nehme*
<bekks> Richtig. :)
<bekks> Und man vergesse dann das SMB NAS :)
<stevieh> genau, alles unnötig mit der modernen IT.
<bekks> Richtig. SMB NAS sind unnötig. rsync NAS sind deutlich schöner für Backups :)
<stevieh> tja, dann bräuchte ich noch was schönes, was dann so wie deja dup funktioniert ;-)
<bekks> rsync :)
<apollo13> stevieh: geht echt ganz einfach: http://i.imgur.com/aolXBSt.png einfach nur ein hackerle
<apollo13> stevieh: btw du kannst auch einfach duplicity verwenden
<apollo13> wennst keine gui brauchst
<apollo13> und sonst kann die synology diskstation auch webdav & friends :þ
<stevieh> naja, das ist der laptop meiner gattin, und der ist nicht immer an und ich brauch also was, was so automatisch geht, wie das der Fall bei deja dup zu sein scheint...
<apollo13> duplicity mit cron als @boot und ssh key…
<stevieh> fast die richtige antwort, weil "der ist nicht immer an", oder?
<apollo13> naja wenn er nicht an ist gehen eh keine backups :þ
<apollo13> und dann machst halt beim booten und/oder stündlich
<apollo13> wobei die frage ist was passiert wenn du während dem backup runterfährst
<stevieh> na, das sind ja ganz raffinierte Lösungen ;-) muss ich schon wieder anfangen skripte zu schreiben...
<apollo13> scripte? eine zeile in der crontab
<bekks> Aber ohne GUI! :)
<stevieh> ein script, dass schaut, ob schon in der woche gebackupt wurde, und wenn nicht starten, und evtl. sogar den standby verzögert, bis der backup fertig ist.
<stevieh> könnte man doch fast von ausgehen, dass das alles die funktionalität von deja dup bieten sollte?
<apollo13> wieso, öfters backup ist doch egal
<stevieh> nicht für schwaben.
<apollo13> duplicity --full-if-older-than 6D --encrypt-key XXXX --encrypt-key XXXX2 --include /etc/.git --include /home/web --include /backup --exclude / / rsync://something…
<apollo13> stevieh: wat?
<bekks> Des kost' Strom und Bandbreite, gell.
<bekks> Dann lieber eine Woche Datenverlust statt nur einen Tag
<stevieh> wenn ich das wirklich 1*h machen soll, dann legt duplicity auch immer ein paar 25MB Brocken an... das ist wirklich keine schlaue lösung, vor allem weil man das auch bei einem Restore alles lesen und verstehen muss.
<bekks> Aber nich manuell... das kann das Ding doch automatisch?
<apollo13> uh, 25 mb :þ
<bekks> Das sind gerade mal 9.2G im Jahr, wenn es sonst keine Aenderungsdaten gibt.
<bekks> Für ein Backup ist das mal sehr sparsam.
<stevieh> *lol* :-)
<apollo13> ich komm auf 219 aber gut ist
<stevieh> bekks: wer kann was automatisch?
<apollo13> anlegen, entfernen und restore kann duplicity ja alles selbst
<bekks> stevieh: Kann duplicity nicht automatisch ein BAckup wiederherstellen? Oder muss man dem Ding jedes einzelne BAckup-Piece vorwerfen?
<apollo13> ne
<apollo13> kanns von alleine
<bekks> Dann ist doch alles im grünen BEreich.
<bekks> 25M*365=9125M
<stevieh> ich seh schon ;-)
<apollo13> bekks: *24 (pro stunde)
<stevieh> ihr habts nicht so mit der Eleganz ;-)
<bekks> Ah :)
<dadrc> Effizienz > Eleganz
<bekks> stevieh: Wie haben es mit Einfachheit. Wir wollen dabei keine Flashvideos sehen, wenn es ein Einzeile in der Crontab tut.
<bekks> *Einzeiler.
<stevieh> nene, jetzt probier ich erstmal was deja dup so über ssh macht.
<swed2> hallo, wenn vsftpd mit "Job failed to start" startet, in welcher logdatei kann ich dazu etwas lesen
<bekks> In der Logdatei von vsftp
<swed2> bekks da steht nix drin
<bekks> swed2: Wie startest du vsftpd denn?
<swed2> sudo service vsftpd restart
<apollo13> stevieh: btw remove-all-inc-of-but-n-full als option, damit kannst auch schön aufräumen
<bekks> swed2: Und seit wann ist das so?
<stevieh> apollo13: dass ich das alles für mich und meine IT so mache ist der eine punkt, aber für die Gattin möchte ich das mal mit den "empfohlenen" Mitteln probieren.
<swed2> ich habe seit ewigkeiten keinen restart mehr gemacht, der ist jetzt monate durchgelaufen, ich hab vorhin nur einen neuen user in die vsftpd.user_list eingetragen, aber dieser wurde richtig eingetragen, habs jedenfalls kontrolliert
<bekks> stevieh: Ich würde ja einfach eine "known good" Methode nehmen für die Gattin :)
<bekks> swed2: Zeig doch mal lsb_release -a und diie vsftpd.conf in einem Pastebin
<stevieh> bekks: die known good methode starte ich "von Zeit zu Zeit" von hand, da fahr ich z.B. evolution erst runter, bevor ich rsync mache... das kann ich von meiner Gattin nicht erwarten.
<apollo13> stevieh: da hilft aber auch deja dup nicht
<stevieh> das ist richtig.
<stevieh> na super, deja dup über ssh sagt: "Das SSH Programm wurde unerwartet beendet." Noch ausführlicher wollte ich es ja nicht ;-)
<stevieh> ich bin sogar zu blöd, deja dup zum log schreiben zu bringen
<stevieh> na super, auf meinem 13.10er laptop geht es natürlich.
<swed2> bekks, danke, es hat sich mit einem reboot erledigt
<bekks> swed2: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn da?
<stevieh> bekks: FYI: eigentlich ist deja-dup genau das, was man will: ne gui und autostarter um duplicity herum. Wenn es dann noch geht...
<Wiz_KeeD> hello everyone
<bekks> Hallo
<kruemeltee> hoi
<swed2> Hallo, gibt es für SCP einen Art Filemanager der auf der Kommanozeile läuft?
<dadrc> ls?
<dadrc> Ansonsten, mc über SSH
<swed2> ls ist mir schon klar, ich hab jetzt an ein Tool a'la midnight commander gedacht
<dadrc> Na dann, halt SSH-Verbindung aufmachen und mc benutzen :)
<jokrebel> den meint er mit mc vermtulich auch ;-)
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> Wenn du SCP benutzen kannst, sollte ja auch SSH kein Problem sein
<swed2> ah okay, ich wusste nicht das sowas mit mc funktioniert
<apollo13> ich glaube ihr redet von was anderem
<apollo13> swed2 dürfte eher sowas wie winscp meinen
<dadrc> apollo13, jo, das wird er meinen
<dadrc> Geht doch aber mit mc auch
<apollo13> ah, kA ich verwende so komische dinger nicht^^
<dadrc> mc auf, "Shell link", Hostname, fertig.
<bekks> das ist aber fish, nicht scp.
<dadrc> Kopiert dann aber die Dateien mit scp, oder nicht?
<dadrc> Selbst wenn nicht, es ist ein Dateimanager und läuft über 'ne SSH-Verbindung. Muss reichen :)
<swed2> dadrc, danke das mit shell link hab ich gefunden, wie gebe ich da einen anderen port an?
<jokrebel> user@host:neuerPort vermutlich
<bekks> f1 drücken, steht da :)
<bekks> steht sogar im dialog in dem man das eingibt.
<swed2> danke, funktioniert
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> nabend
<silke_> ebenso
<silke_> wer ist denn da?
<silke_> bin hier neu
<silke_> und habe keine ahnung
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > silke_ 
<kubine> silke_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<silke_> ok, wenn du das sagst,dann wo bin ich hier, ist das ein thememchat.
<silke_> ?
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> Hallo ich hab ein kleines Problem und bräuchte einmal kurz Hilfe. Hab heute neben meinem Ubuntu elementary OS installiert. Der scheint einen neuen Grub installiert zu haben. Hat jedes Linux seinen eigenen Grub oder wird der zentral irgendwo gespeichert. Mein Problem ist das ich von ubuntu aus den grub nicht mehr ändern kann. wie kann ich meine alte grub einstellungen wieder herstellen? 
<bekks> silke_: Ja, das ist der Supportchat von Ubuntu, deutschsprachig. :)
<LetoThe2nd> silke_: ja. dies steht auch so im topic dieses chat-channels :)
<silke_> danke
<LetoThe2nd> silke_: wenn du nur quatschen magst, einfach dem channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic beitreten :)
<bekks> Bl4ckGrimReaper: Jedes OS bringt einen Bootloader mit, viele bringen Grub mit.
<silke_> lach-danke
<bekks> Bl4ckGrimReaper: Und wenn dein Grub überschrieben wurde, dann hilft nur dein Backup. :)
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> @bekks: dachte ich mir kann ich irgenwie sagen dass der Grub von ubuntu verwendet werden soll?
<bekks> Bl4ckGrimReaper: Nimm eine Ubuntu CD, installier grub neu.
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> legt ubuntu irgenwo automatisch backups davon an ?
<bekks> Bl4ckGrimReaper: Nein.
<bekks> Bl4ckGrimReaper: Das musst du als Admin tun.
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> ok danke
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> dann werd ich jetzt wieder alles konfigurieren müssen. das dauert immer so ewig als neuling ^^
<Bl4ckGrimReaper> schönen abend noch cu
<oli197010> hallo testemal
<oli197010> hallo silke
<dadrc> oli197010, hi. Wenn du eine Frage hast, einfach fragen. 
<oli197010> hi dadrc, benutze heute quassel zum ersten mal
<riverkiller> hallo
<riverkiller> bin auf der suche nach dem Packet python-numeric das Programm fpdb benötigt es
<riverkiller> kann es mit syaptic nicht finden 
<bekks> Dann gibt es das so nicht in den Repos.
<k1l> das gab es nur in 10.04
<riverkiller> wird das jetzt nicht benötigt ?
<riverkiller> ok
<apollo13> "2/1/06 UPDATE A new, master module, named NumPy has been released that is touted as a replacement for Numeric and Numarray. "
<bekks> ah :)
<k1l> jo. wenn ein programm genau python numeric braucht dann ist das eher nicht mehr aktuell
<bekks> Och sieben Jahre...
<riverkiller> so alt ist das ding#
<tokam> hi, nach dem ubudate auf ubuntu 13.10 wird mein drucker erkannt und funktioniert nur in meinem java programm wird er nicht mehr erkannt
<tokam> if(PrintServiceLookup.lookupPrintServices(null, pras).length == 0){
<apollo13> *gg*
<tokam> diese bedingung wird wahr
<tokam> PrintRequestAttributeSet pras = new HashPrintRequestAttributeSet(); pras.add(new Copies(1));
<riverkiller> muss auch nicht aktuell sein wenn es das macht was es soll 
<bekks> riverkiller: Es sollte aber auch neu genug sein um noch supported zu werden.
<riverkiller> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fpdb/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kubine> Title: SourceForge.net: fpdb (at sourceforge.net)
<tokam> es wird also kein Printservice gefunden
<riverkiller> bekks neuere programme habe ich leider nicht gefunden 
<bekks> riverkiller: Ja, das macht es nicht besser. fpdb ist zu alt.
<riverkiller> bekks  mit VM und Pokertracker das schafft mein Laptop nicht
<bekks> riverkiller: Das mag ja sein. Aber fpdb ist zu alt.
<apollo13> tokam: versuchs mal mit null für pras und dann nimm statt copies, CopiesSupported
<riverkiller> ok danke 
<dreamon> Könnte sich das mal jemand anschauen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506676/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und dann?
<dreamon> Stecke eine Externe HDD über USB an. 
<dreamon> An alten PC klappt es problemlos. Am "neuen" kommen diese Meldungen. sonst passiert nichts
<bekks> USB2/3 HDD? USB2/3 Port?
<dreamon> Kiste hat usb2 und usb3.. ich habs schon an beiden angesteckt.. mit dem gleichen Ergebnis
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<bekks> Es gibt vier Kombinationen - von welcher stammt das PAstebin?
<dreamon> Ich verstehe die frage nicht. ;)
<dreamon> USB2/3 ich ging davon aus.. das du USB2.0 oder USB3.0 meinst
<bekks> Ich auch.
<dreamon> Die Festplatte ist USB2.0
<bekks> Und es kann eine USB2 oder USB3 Platte sein. Und der Port kann USB2 oder USB3 sein.
<bekks> Aha, wir kommen der Sache langsam näher.
<dreamon> Der Port ist USB2.0 und USB3.0 beide gehen nicht
<bekks> Von welchem stammt der Pastebin?
<dreamon> Mom ich gebe dir beide Meldungen seperat
<bekks> Beantworte einfach meine Frage.
<dreamon> Der untere Teil von USB3.0
<bekks> Also alles schön vermischt.
<bekks> Ok, ich bin raus aus der Nummer :)
<dreamon> Darum sagte ich ja das ich es trennen wollte.
<bekks> .oO(Dann vermisch es doch gar nicht erst... - egal)Oo.
<dreamon> Das hier kommt wenn ich usb2.0 hdd an usb2.0 anstecke -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506714/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Das hier kommt wenn ich usb2.0 hdd an usb3.0 anstecke -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506726/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<dreamon> USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
<dreamon> Notebook Lenovo G580
<dreamon> bekks, Wobei manche Sticks auch funktionieren. Habe USB3.0 HDD auch schon angeschlossen, aber diese funktionierte nur am USB2.0 anschluß.
<dreamon> bekks, Auch keine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?
<gugaua> Gute ähm Nacht oder Morgen :)... ich versuche ein Packet zu installieren php5-curl und bekomme eine fehlermeldung  php5-curl : Depends: phpapi-20090626+lfs
<gugaua>              Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8) but 5.4.6-1ubuntu1~ppa12.04+1 is to be installed
<gugaua>  kann mir jemand sagen wieso?
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-24
<ShiroNeko> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit herauszufinden welcher Prozess bestimmte platten regelmäßig aus dem standby weckt?
<ShiroNeko> system liegt auf /dev/sdf, diese platte geht auch nicht in den standby, sda und sdb sind reine datenplatten die zwar nach 20minin den standby gehen, aber nach 5min wieder geweckt werden
<rubberduck> irgendwelche dienste die von den platten was bereitstellen?
<ShiroNeko> samba, aber hier sollten die platten ja eigentlich erst bei zugriffen geweckt werden
<dadrc> Irgendwelches Monitoring, das die Platten wecken könnte?
<ShiroNeko> nagios, aber das plugin erkennt dass die platten im standby sind. ausserdem sind alle platten im monitoring und es werden nur 2 periodisch geweckt
<ShiroNeko> smartd[4751]: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], is in STANDBY mode, suspending checks
<dadrc> schon mal gut
<ShiroNeko> filme, auf die ein raspberry pi mit xbmc zugreift, liegen auf sdd, pi läuft 24/7 und die platte wird nicht geweckt. hier hätte ich eher damit gerechnet. 
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, dann musst du wohl mit lsof gucken
<ShiroNeko> okay, ein transmission-daemon läuft auch, aber wieder auf einer anderen platte, die im standby bleibt ... ist ein bisschen verwirrend
<ShiroNeko> $ sudo lsof |grep srv
<ShiroNeko> smbd      24108             root  cwd       DIR               8,49     4096          2 /srv/samba
<stevieh> hmm... mein audio over hdmi geht manchmal nach nem Resume nicht mehr... any hints, was ich neustarten muss?
<ShiroNeko> /srv/samba ist /dev/sdc1 welche im standby bleibt. ein log gibt es nicht zufällig oder lässt sich auch nicht erstellen, welcher dienst oder prozess es ist welcher die platten weckt?
<dadrc> stevieh, Treiber raus und wieder rein probiert?
<stevieh> dadrc: snd_hda_codec_hdmi?
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten, guck dir mal http://serverfault.com/questions/44294/how-can-i-tell-whats-spinning-up-my-drive an
<kubine> Title: linux - How can I tell whats spinning up my drive? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<stevieh> is in use. was muss ich stoppen? ich befürchte fast, die ganze unity session :-)
<dadrc> hmhm. möglich.
<dadrc> war nur so eine spontane idee
<stevieh> ShiroNeko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9210580/ damit logge ich meine Laufwerke
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k0tze_> wie sieht das denn aus mit dem deaktivieren der Auflistung der "Zuletzt verwendeten Dateien" unter Nautilus?  jemand ne Idee? In den Optionen ist nichts zu finden, auch google hat mir jetzt auf die schnelle nicht helfen können
<koegs> k0tze_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154627&page=2&p=13010473#post13010473
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] How do you clear the recent files list in nautilus? - Page 2 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<koegs> nutze kein nautilus und kein unity, kanns also nicht testen
<ring0> die option in dconf editor kann ich bestätigen :)
<k0tze_> koegs: klappt, dankesehr!
<tsal> Moin! Ich hab eine frage zum routing:
<tsal> Ein gerät ist sowohl über wlan als auch über ethernet mit dem netzwerk verbunden, ich möchte dass die ethernetverbindung bevorzugt benutzt wird
<tsal> und doch wird exklusiv das wlan benutzt, obwohl die metrik vom ethernet niedriger ist: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=enLFW5s7
<dadrc> Die haben beide 1
<dadrc> Sagt zumindest dein Pastebin
<tsal> Im ifconfig, aber nicht in route
<dadrc> Das gilt aber nur für LAN-Traffic
<dadrc> gut, die default route hat auch eth0, aber trotzdem kommt mir das mit den interfaces komisch vor
<tsal> Ich kann die metrik im ifconfig nichmal ändern "sudo ifconfig wlan0 metric 9" gibt "SIOCSIFMETRIC: Operation not supported"
<Luyin> moin leute, ich würd gern meinen externen monitor immer auf links gedreht starten, wenn er angeschlossen wird. bin auf xrandr gestoßen und will das mit folgendem befehl machen, allerdings wüsst ich gern ob der stimmt, bevor ich mir jetzt möglicherweise meine GUI zerschieße: xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --rotate right. meine xrandr sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9216535/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Luyin> ups, --rotate left müsste das heißen
<dadrc> Luyin, probier's aus. Wenn alles schief geht, musst du halt einmal den Monitor abziehen
<dadrc> Sieht aber prinzipiell richtig aus
<Luyin> dadrc: danke, wusste nicht dass mans so wieder leicht beheben kann. hat funktioniert, war also wohl richtig :)
<dadrc> tsal, wundert mich irgendwie sehr, normalerwweise nimmt Ubuntu immer die Ethernetverbindung, wenn die sauber ist
<tsal> dadrc: yep, seltsam.
<tsal> dadrc: sogar wenn ich die ethernet adresse von einem anderen rechner im lan pinge kommen die pakete am wlan an
<dadrc> tsal, aber wenn du das WLAN ausmachst, geht das Ethernet?
<tsal> Der ethernetport hängt aber an einem wlan router mit pseudobridge ( http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/recipes/relayclient ) könnte was damit zu tun haben
<tsal> ok... Möglicherweise liegt das problem woanders
<tsal> ich habe das interface mit "ifconfig wlan0 down" runtergebracht, es taucht nicht mehr im ifconfig auf
<tsal> verbindung zur ethernetadresse geht
<tsal> aber die counter zeigen immernoch "RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)"
<tsal> ich vermute mal die ethernetschnittstelle geht wie es soll, aber ifconfig kriegt keine infos.
<dadrc> Mir noch nie untergekommen, sowas
<tsal> Jepp, der bug ist bekannt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1295693
<kubine> Title: Bug #1295693 “Quallcomm Atheros Killer E2200 does not show packe...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Ah, na denn
<Guest65783> hall
<Guest65783> hallo
<dadrc> hi
<Guest65783> habe versucht durch /dev/sda3 in den ordner zu kommen kann ihn aber nicht oeffnen
<Guest65783> fehlt mount
<Guest65783> benutze gerade eine live cd
<ppq>  /dev/sda3 ist kein ordner, sondern eine gerätedatei
<ppq> !mount > Guest65783 
<kubine> Guest65783: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Guest65783> ich will mein laufwerk c von windows oeffnen schaffe es aber nicht durch shell
<ppq> dafür brauchst du nichtmal eine shell
<ppq> das kann jeder dateimanager
<Guest65783> ich brauche die versteckten dateien
<dadrc> Hat die Live-CD ntfs-3g drauf?
<Guest65783> vermute schon
<dadrc> Guck nach, ansonsten kannst du es einfach installieren
<dadrc> Wenn es da ist, sollte die Platte im Dateimanager auftauchen
<dadrc> Und da sind dann auch die versteckten Dateien bei 
<Guest65783> die platte ist im dateimanager zu sehen, aber nicht die versteckten dateien 
<Guest65783> und wenn ich im terminal ls  -a eingebe zeigt er mir nur das home verzeichnis
<Guest65783> jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich im terminal zu sda1,sd2,sd3 komme
<Guest65783> damit ich ls -a eingeben kann
<Guest65783> was ist an diesem befehl falsch sudo /dev/sda1
<kitikonti> hi, kann mir wer erklären wie ich auf meinen ubuntu server den ssh-agent automatisch starte?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Agent
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> ppq, wie bereits gesagt das script das man in die bashrc einfügen soll klappt nicht
<kitikonti> ich hab das einfach ganz ans end eingefügt
<kitikonti> da passiert gar nix
<kitikonti> ich glaube weil $SSH_AGENT_PID eben nicht vorganden ist
<kitikonti> irgend wer eine ahnung warum SSH_AGENT_PID nicht vorhanden ist, oder was muss ich machen damit es vorhanden ist?
<Guest65783> hat nieman d einen tipp fuer mich
<ppq> kitikonti, ok, hab noch was anderes gefunden: https://github.com/wwalker/ssh-find-agent/blob/master/ssh-find-agent.sh
<kubine> Title: ssh-find-agent/ssh-find-agent.sh at master · wwalker/ssh-find-agent · GitHub (at github.com)
<ppq> kitikonti, erklärt ist das hier: http://blog.joncairns.com/2013/12/understanding-ssh-agent-and-ssh-add/
<ppq> unter "Using the same agent across multiple shell sessions"
<kitikonti> hmm mal kuggen
<ppq> das ist ja der sinn des (anscheinend unvollständigen) scripts im wiki
<kitikonti> ppq, irgend wie habe ich das gefühl das der gar nichts macht was ich da ans ender der .bashrc schreibe
<Guest65783> falls jemand das selbe problem hat ; cd /media/ubuntu/os
<deem> hi
<deem> sollte evolution nicht mit exchange 2010 funktionieren? ich hab das paket evolution-mapi installiert, aber ich erhalte bei einem authenticate nur "password failed".
<deem> Und nein, ich habe mich nicht vertippt :P
<deem> Wenn ich ueber Exchange Web Services das Konto hinzufuege funktioniert es, nachdem ich die Einrichtung allerdings abschliesse ist kein Konto in Evolution vorhande nund nach einem Neustart will er wieder die initiale Konfiguration machen
<stevieh> k.a. welches exchange evo aktuell unterstützen soll, ich bin abgegessen.
<stevieh> Aber es gibt ne Mailingliste, die - bis auf die übliche Arroganz - ganz brauchbar ist.
<deem> ok. ich schau mal rein
<deem> danke
<7YUAAFKHD> hi wie kann ich ein update von muon wieder vollständig rückgängig machen?
<k1l> 7YUAAFKHD: im speziellen?
<7YUAAFKHD> ich hab nen update von kubuntu 14.10 gemacht per muon
<7YUAAFKHD> und jetzt erkennt mein system nicht mal den 2. monitor mehr...
<k1l> von 14.04 auf 14.10 oder wie?
<7YUAAFKHD> nein einfach nur software update
<7YUAAFKHD> kein dist upgrad
<7YUAAFKHD> da benutzt man einmal nicht apt-get...
<k1l> welcher graka treiber und wie installiert?
<7YUAAFKHD> nvidea propraeitär
<7YUAAFKHD> per shell wären xserver aus war
<k1l> von der nvidia homepage?
<7YUAAFKHD> ja
<7YUAAFKHD> die paketquelle genommen und per apt-get installiert
<k1l> da ist der punktus knacktus. das musst du jetzt nach jedem kernel update wieder machen
<7YUAAFKHD> toll
<7YUAAFKHD> warum das denn?
<7YUAAFKHD> meine anderen sachen sind alle noch da
<k1l> hä? was denn jetzt? hast du den jetzt von der nvidia homepage runtergeladen oder den aus den quellen?
<7YUAAFKHD> den von der homepage
<k1l> ja. das ist der fehler
<7YUAAFKHD> ach ja war nen runscript
<k1l> wer das tollste und neuste haben will muss halt leiden
<7YUAAFKHD> keine möglichkeit für rollback?
<k1l> installier halt den treiber wieder
<7YUAAFKHD> hm jo
<7YUAAFKHD> mach ich mal eben
<k1l> du kannst auch den treiber nutzen, den ubuntu liefert. der bringt solchen service mit. aber dann wird wieder gemeckert, dass er nicht neu genug ist.
<k1l> ...
<amd> wie kann ich herausfinden welches ubuntu mit meinem kernel passen
<amd> die neue version kann ich nicht mehr auf meinen alten pc installieren
<k1l> "deinem kernel"?
<amd> bzw. cpu
<k1l> kein PAE auf der möhre?
<amd> was ist pae
<k1l> das was moderne ubuntu kernel vorraussetzen
<amd> dann ja 
<k1l> was für ein system ist das denn?
<amd> ein amd athlon 1,2 
<I-Punkt> Seit 2014 gibt es die Bootoption forcepae. Wenn das also keine Pentiums vor dem Pentium Pro oder VIA-CPUs sind, können die das.
<k1l> ich würde da mal prinzipiell ein Lubuntu empfehlen
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Reiji> hi
<Reiji> weiß jemand wann das firefox update auf version 33.1  in die offiziele repo kommt?
<k1l> welches ubuntu?
<Reiji> ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> ich seh nix in proposed. also dauerts noch was
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-25
<Reiji> ok
<Reiji> danke
<amd> lubuntu funktioniert 
<amd> danke
<Fussel> warum sollte es nicht?
<Fussel> achso :)
<UselessWolf> hallöchen
<UselessWolf> ich hab 2 probleme einmal der mysql server startet nicht und das zweite ist jemandem bekannt wie ich den ssh login nur von bestimmten ips machen kann?
<UselessWolf> (sql server startet nicht beim systemstart) manuell gehts aber ohne probleme
<sash_> UselessWolf: Stichwort mysql upstart im ubuntuusers.de-wiki, bin gerade unterwegs, deswegen kein Link.
<sash_> UselessWolf: Desweiteren SSH-Login auf IPs beschränken, hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, nimm lieber Keys. Stichwort SSH key auth, gibts auch im ubuntuusers-wiki.
<UselessWolf> man will das von den festen ips haben
<geser> mit iptables Datenpakete von unerwünschten IPs zu Port 22 blocken
<dadrc> hosts.allow und hosts.deny geht sonst auch
<sash_> sshd kann das selber.
<dadrc> Aber ich bin da ja in fast allen Fällen sashs Meinung, damit sperrt man sich im Zweifelsfall nur selber aus
<UselessWolf> ja ich bin auch nicht zufrieden damit
<UselessWolf> aber so will man es haben
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht sollte man dann mal man sshd konsultieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> da findet man dann man sshd_config, und "Allow" klingt da wiederum nach nen tollen schlagwort
<LetoThe2nd> (also zum durchsuchen.)
<UselessWolf> jup
<UselessWolf> aber erstmal such ich das mit dem sql server noch
<geser> UselessWolf: startet der MySQL-Server gar nicht (auch bei manuellem Start nicht) oder nur nicht automatisch?
<UselessWolf> nur nicht automatisch
<UselessWolf> und er sollte automatisch starten
<UselessWolf> ich selbst hab nen debian server xD da läuft alles wie es soll ^^"
<gast> Hallo
<gast> kann mir jemand sagen was an diesem befehl falsch ist sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda5/usb
<ppq> gast, /dev/sda5 ist kein verzeichnis
<ppq> du musst es einhängen und dann den pfad nutzen
<ppq> !mount > gast 
<kubine> gast: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<ppq> achja, außerdem ist es empfehlenswert, mit dd erstellten images eine informative dateiendung zu geben, zum beispiel .img
<ppq> so weiß man gleich was sache ist
<gast> wie finde ich den pfad heraus
<ppq> gast, den kannst du dir ausdenken ;)
<ppq> gast, /mnt bietet sich an, wenn da noch nichts anderes eingehängt ist
<ppq> gast, lies halt den wiki-artikel, dann wird alles klar
<sash_> Für mich sieht es fast so aus, als wolle er einen Stick auf einen anderen kopieren.
<sash_> Aber er sollte mal ne konkrete Frage stellen, der Herr gast, dann könnte ichm auch geholfen werden.
<Rochvellon> hm, welcher kernel ist für 14.04 aktuell? linux-headers-3.13.0-40 hat 3.13.0-40.69 und linux-headers-generic hat 3.13.0-40.47
<gast> kann den stick nicht öffnen verlangt eine formatierung, somit will ich den usb stick auf partition e kopieren 
<gast> aber es partition e soll nicht überschrieben werden
<gast> aber partitione
<dadrc> Rochvellon, 3.13.0-40 ;)
<dadrc> Rest sind Patchlevel der Pakete selber
<UselessWolf> hey sorry
<sash_> gast: Und weswegen willst du dann nach /dev/irgendwas schreiben? Du musst vorher mounten, ppq gab dir eben den entsprechenden Artikel aus dem ubuntuusers.de-wiki.
<UselessWolf> wie war nochmal der befehl um 
<UselessWolf> apache und mysql beim systemstart zu starten?
<Fuchs> sudo update-rc.d dienstnamehier defaults 
<UselessWolf> sudo update-rc.d apache2
<Fuchs> Dienstnamen entnimmst Du /etc/init.d/,  ich gehe mal von mysqld und httpd oder apache aus, habe aber kein Ubuntu in Pfotweite zum Nachschauen 
<Fuchs> defaults noch hinten dran, 
<UselessWolf> ah ok
<Fuchs> dann startet er den in den standard Runleven
<Fuchs> *Runleveln 
<Fuchs> siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> für mysql: in der /etc/init/mysql.conf beginnt die zeile mit "start on [...]" mit einer raute #, die muss man enfternen. ist wohl seit 10.04 so. wieso auch immer.
<UselessWolf> achso
<UselessWolf> daran lag das
<UselessWolf> start on runlevel [2345]
<UselessWolf> da ist keine raute
<Fuchs> dann sollte™ das gehen, 
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, obiger Befehl noch, damit er die Initskripte in die passenden Runlevel kopiert
<Fuchs> dann sollten sich die beiden eigentlich starten
<UselessWolf> ja toll bei der letzen installation
<UselessWolf> hat der sql server nicht mitgestartet
<UselessWolf> jetzt startet apache nicht mit
<UselessWolf> T_T was hab ich blos verbrochen
<Fuchs> den update-rc.d  Befehl hast Du ausgefuehrt, ja? 
<Fuchs> und manuell laesst sich der apache (via Initskript, wohlgemerkt) auch starten? 
<UselessWolf>  sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<UselessWolf> service apache2 start
<UselessWolf> geht
<UselessWolf> oder auch restart
<Fuchs> komisch. Irgendwo in  /etc/init/  oder /etc/defaults/  eine Konfiguration, die das verhindern koennte? 
<UselessWolf> das ist nen frisches 
<Fuchs> oder irgend etwas in den Logs? 
<UselessWolf> 14.04 lts
<Fuchs> hm, komisch
<UselessWolf> ja ich fühl mich verarscht
<UselessWolf> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-with-apache2-php5-mysql-on-14.04-lts
<kubine> Title: Installing Apache2 With PHP5 And MySQL Support On Ubuntu 14.04LTS (LAMP) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<Fuchs> uh oh
<UselessWolf> hab mich einfach an das gehalten
<UselessWolf> was bedeutet uh oh
<Fuchs> Das ich externe howtos nicht mag, 
<Fuchs> aber so weit sieht es korrekt aus
<Fuchs> zukuenftig:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<UselessWolf> hast du vielleicht ne idee
<UselessWolf> wie man das fixxen kann?
<koegs> im apache-log gucken?
<UselessWolf> http://tny.cz/7d7e9410
<kubine> Title: [Wed Jul 16 15:45:33.023158 2014] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 3305:tid 139662429513600]... - 7d7e9410 (at tny.cz)
<UselessWolf> ist da was hilfreiches bei?
<gast> irgendwie verstehe ich das mounten nicht. das laufwerk e ist ja im file ordner eingebunden, ich kann darauf zugreifen.
<gast> wozu ist dann das mounten
<Fuchs> gast: Deine Dateiverwaltung bindet das dann fuer Dich ein (mountet es) und Du merkst es nur nicht
<Fuchs> gast: unter Linux (und Unixoiden) muss man Datentraeger nun mal irgendwo (Pfad) einbinden. Sogar Netzlaufwerke. 
<bodiro> weil halt alles eine datei ist, gell ;-)
<UselessWolf> da gab es doch nen autostart befehl um sachen anzuwählen
<UselessWolf> irgendwas mit tasksel?
<Fuchs> tasksel ist eher zum Installieren von Paketgruppen, 
<Fuchs> was Du ggf. meinst ist rcconfig
<UselessWolf> hatte ich gestern offen da waren kreuze
<UselessWolf> wo ich anwählen konnte was autostartet
<Fuchs> das koennte beides gewesen sein, aber wenn es wirklich um Autostart ging, dann war das rcconfig, nicht tasksel 
<k1l_> wenn man den apache installiert kommt der automatisch in den autostart
<UselessWolf> ja 
<UselessWolf> sollte
<k1l_> es sei denn man fummelt das selber rum. dann weiß man das aber, weil man ja rumfummelt
<UselessWolf> ich hab nichts gefummelt
<UselessWolf> einfach nur installiert
<k1l_> und was ist nun das problem?
<k1l_> deine seite läuft nicht?
<UselessWolf> das problem ist
<UselessWolf> wenn ich den server neustarte
<UselessWolf> läuft apache nicht
<k1l_> wie merkst du das?
<UselessWolf> keine verbindung zur webseite
<UselessWolf>  service apache2 start
<UselessWolf> geht ohne probs
<k1l_> aha
<k1l_> also weißt du gar nicht ob der apache nicht doch rennt
<k1l_> was sagt denn "ps ax |grep apache"
<UselessWolf> also soll ich gleich mal rebooten
 * k1l_ guckt nach wo was von reboot steht o_O
<k1l_> hast du eine ausgabe bei dem befehl?
<UselessWolf>  4104 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<sash_> UselessWolf: Und die Interpretation deinerseits wäre jetzt?
<UselessWolf> kein schimmer grad
<k1l_> wenn das das einzige ist, dann läuft kein apache.
<UselessWolf> im moment läuft es auch nicht
<UselessWolf> soo
<UselessWolf> ich habs manuell gestartet
<UselessWolf> http://tny.cz/ee9c1410
<kubine> Title: 4337 ? Ss 0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start 4341 ? S 0:00... - ee9c1410 (at tny.cz)
<UselessWolf> jetzt sieht es anders aus
<k1l_> ja also. da läuft der apache doch
<UselessWolf> ja aber
<UselessWolf>  3270 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<k1l_> ich glaube du hast kein apache problem-läuft-nicht problem sondern ein ich-hab-apache-nicht-richtig-geconft problem
<UselessWolf> reboot und jetzt läuft der wieder nicht
<UselessWolf> wenn ich den starte manuell ist alles tutti
<k1l_> UselessWolf: wenn man blind einen apache installiert, dann kommt der in den autostart und alles tutti. also ist die frage, was hast du da jetzt anders gemacht
<UselessWolf> apt-get install apache2
<UselessWolf> genau das hab ich gemacht
<k1l_> pack mal das dmesg in einen pastbin bitte
<UselessWolf> gut so?
<k1l_> hmm
<k1l_> ist im syslog was zu apache?
<UselessWolf> ich schaue
<k1l_> irgendwas verschlüsselt auf der kiste?
<UselessWolf> nur de www ordner
<UselessWolf> das hab ich aber gerade erst dazugeladen
<k1l_> ach, der ist verschlüsselt?
<UselessWolf> nein die dateien der phpcode ist verschlüsselt
<UselessWolf> mit ioncube
<UselessWolf> aber wie gesagt das hab ich erst vor 20 sec reingemacht
<k1l_> das riecht dann aber nach fehler
<UselessWolf> davor gings auch nicht
<UselessWolf> ich hab die kiste vor ner stunde neuinstalliert
<UselessWolf> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-with-apache2-php5-mysql-on-14.04-lts
<kubine> Title: Installing Apache2 With PHP5 And MySQL Support On Ubuntu 14.04LTS (LAMP) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<UselessWolf> und ich habe mich genau an dieses gehalten
<k1l_> was sagt das error log in /var/log/apache ?
<k1l_> also wenn man ein standard apache installiert auf einem ubuntu dann läuft es. also hast du irgendwas gemacht oder irgendein setup, was das jetzt stört
<UselessWolf> [Tue Nov 25 14:20:50.575022 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3594] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<UselessWolf> hab die kiste neugestartet und das ist alles was im errorlog steht
<gast> ich habe mkdir /media/sda5 und mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 eingegeben
<UselessWolf> ja geil apache startet
<UselessWolf> aber das error log findet nen haufen datein nicht
<gast> jedoch steht jetzt not a directory bei  /dev/sda5/usb
<gast> was ist noch immer falsch
<k1l_> UselessWolf: ja. das meine ich ja. entwerder hast du ein setup was komisch ist oder du hast da was vermurkst.
<UselessWolf> wie gesagt
<UselessWolf> apt-get apache
<UselessWolf> install apache2
<k1l_> UselessWolf: jaha
<UselessWolf> das ist eigentlich idiotensicher
<k1l_> UselessWolf: aber wie gesagt: setup (siehe verschlüsselung, mountpoints, devices,....) und halt kram den du dann in die configs gepackt hast.
<k1l_> du kannst immer weiter darauf herumreiten, dass ubuntu den apache nicht richtig installiert. das wird dich aber nicht weiterbringen.  es liegt an einem der beiden faktoren, die ich genannt habe. da musst du suchen
<UselessWolf> kann das sein
<UselessWolf> das standartmässig lamp installiert ist 
<UselessWolf> und sich da was beisst?
<k1l_> ?
<UselessWolf> # ps ax |grep lamp
<UselessWolf>  4485 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto lamp
<k1l_> lamp ist eine abkürzung. 
<k1l_> was für eine kiste ist das denn jetzt?
<UselessWolf> nen vserver von host europe
<gast> niemand einen tipp?
<UselessWolf> wenn ich tasksel aufmache
<UselessWolf> ist da nen stern bei lamp
<k1l_> UselessWolf: tasksel ist nur ein anderes frontend zu apt-get
<UselessWolf> ja aber ich hab lamp nie installiert
<k1l_> hast du vorhin nicht von tasksel geplappert?
<UselessWolf> ja 
<UselessWolf> das man sachen damit in den autostart was tun kann
<UselessWolf> war aber was anderes 
<UselessWolf> rcconfig oder so
<k1l_> UselessWolf: ich bleibe dabei, dass es 2 faktoren gibt. die musst du untersuchen
<k1l_> hast du schon was in sites-enable stehen?
<UselessWolf> nein
<UselessWolf> ich hab jetzt mal lamp runtergeworfen
<UselessWolf> und mach das mal nochmal from scratch
<k1l_> tasksel ist nur ein frontend zu apt-
<UselessWolf> ja ich hab aber nie lamp installiert
<UselessWolf> vielleicht war das installiert und buggt rum
<gast> mit df habe ich getestet ob sdb1 und sda5 gemountet ist, es ist gemountet aber ich kann darauf nicht zugreifen
<UselessWolf> maaah ich stez den verkackten server wieder zurück
<UselessWolf> setz
<UselessWolf> ok ich hab die maschine jetzt neu gestartet 
<UselessWolf> und nur apache installiert
<UselessWolf> und es startet nicht automatisch
<UselessWolf> also neu aufgesetzt und apache startet nicht automatisch
<testdr> UselessWolf: kannst Du mal kontrollieren? Die Ausgabe von "netstat -tna" und ist da kein Port auf 80 mit listen?
<UselessWolf> ist schon ok
<UselessWolf> geht jetzt bei mir alles
<UselessWolf> lamp war vorher bei dem zeug hier 
<UselessWolf> vorinstalliert
<UselessWolf> da hat sich wohl was gebissen
<UselessWolf> aber danke dir
<UselessWolf> achja #ListenAddress ::
<UselessWolf> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<UselessWolf> wenn ich da meine ip einstelle in der sshd config
<testdr> ja - typisches Bild - wenn man versucht sich in den Schwanz zu beißen - aber wieso machen das Wölfe auch?
<UselessWolf> dann kann ich nur von der auf den ssh client?
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: Listen != Allow.
<testdr> UselessWolf: was meinst Du damit (dann kann ich nur..) - war das eine Ausgabe vom netstat -tna?
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: steht auch so in man sshd_config
<UselessWolf> nein ist aus der ssh config
<UselessWolf> ich will die ssh nur von 2 statischen ips aufrufen können
<UselessWolf> ListenAddress 70.5.1.1
<UselessWolf> ListenAddress 10.1.5.1
<testdr> UselessWolf: neben den configs solltest Du immer die tatsächlich aktiven ports prüfen (deshalb der Hinweis auf das netstat)
<UselessWolf> wenn ich das so eintrage müsste das gehn pder?
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: "ich will" ist nicht so richtig hilfreich
<UselessWolf> ich möchte?
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: ich sagte dir jetzt bereits 2x was die stichworte sind, die du dir anschauen sollst. wenn du hier als antwort sinnfrei config-ausschnitte reinpastest, ist mir das sowieso schnell wieder egal hier...
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: habe dich nur zitiert: "16:28 < UselessWolf> ich will die..."
<UselessWolf> moment
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: also jetzt zum dritten mal: man sshd_config, dein stichwort ist _ALLOW_
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: alternativ, mal googlen.
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: -> http://bit.ly/11sKOAf
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<UselessWolf> ich bin in der sshd config
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: danke fürs nicht-zuhören, auf wiedersehen.
<UselessWolf> ah ok
<UselessWolf> also doch in der allow und deny
<UselessWolf> ich hab auf ner anderen googlesuche gefunden das man das mit listen machen soll
<UselessWolf> LetoThe2nd nur noch eine sache ist es ok wenn man das subnet weglässt?
<LetoThe2nd> UselessWolf: keine ahnung, was sagt denn man hosts.allow dazu?
<UselessWolf> hmm
<UselessWolf> wenn ich das richti sehe
<UselessWolf> richtig
<UselessWolf> sshd: 192.168.1.2 , 192.168.1.3  müsste das in die allow
<UselessWolf> also in eine zeile
<LetoThe2nd> durchaus möglich. wie bereits heute morgen erwähnt, nutze ich solche verfahren nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du dir unsicher bist - setz kurz ne vm auf und probiers aus
<UselessWolf> danke dir
<wini55> hallo weiß jemand einen irc channel für windows?
<bullgard4> wini55: Meines Erachtens #windows. Ich guck noch mal.
<k1l_> ##windosw
<k1l_> * ##windows
<wini55> englisch?
<wini55> sollte so wie hier sein also deutsch
<bullgard4> wini55: Der Kanal für Englisch ist ##English
<Erian_> guten Abend
<Erian_> Was für Dinge muss sich ein Newbie in Ubuntu angucken? Hab bis jetzt nur an dem Terminal rumgespielt
<bullgard4> wini55: Der kanal ist ##windows.
<Erian_> ##ubuntu
<bullgard4> Erian_: Muß? Ich glaube, wenn Du am Terminal herumgespielt hast, ist das eine gute Grundlage für weieres Eindringen in Ubuntu. 
<bullgard4> Erian_: Du könntest mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite aufrufen und dort Dich einlesen. Und dann Dich dort anmelden, damit Du dort auch Fragen stellen darfst.
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<buzztardo> Hallo. Ich möchte eine frische Installation/Konfiguration gerne auf mehrere Rechner installieren. Gibt es ein Tool das ein LiveImage aus einem bestehendem OS bauen kann?
<wini55> ist aber nicht auf deutsch
<bullgard4> buzztardo: Meines Wissens gibt es dafür kein Werkzeug, das das in einem Ruck erledigt. Es gibt nur mehrere Werkzeuge, die Dir die Arbei dabei erleichtern.
<buzztardo> bullgard4: welche Werkzeuge wären das? evtl dd?
<bullgard4> buzztardo: Ich glaube nicht, daß dd dafür besonders gut geeignet ist.
<bullgard4> buzztardo: Ich würde die Home-Partition auf den neuen Rechner kopieren mittels copy oder einem bequemeren igh-level-Kopierprogramm und dann von einer Live-CD/DVD/Stick installieren.  Das wäre so ganz elementar etwas Arbeitserleichterung bei Deiner Aufgabe. -n Warte mal, ich google mal.
<bullgard4> s/igh/High/
<bullgard4> buzztardo: Vielleicht geben Dir die fogenden Artikel Anregungen: http://www.caracasa.de/2010/02/26/festplatten-unter-ubuntu-klonen/
<kubine> Title: Festplatten unter Ubuntu klonen | caracasa.de (at www.caracasa.de)
<buzztardo> bullgard4: das mit dem homeverzeichnis kopieren hört sich schonmal gut an; Die Pakete könnte man doch auch mit apt-clone aufspielen; die Frage ist halt was mit systemweiten Konfigurationen ist..
<buzztardo> bullgard4: danke für den link, das sieht auch schonmal gut aus
<bullgard4> buzztardo: http://de.many-how.com/computer/betriebssysteme/wie-man-eine-festplatte-in-ubuntu-klonen.php
<kubine> Title: Wie man eine Festplatte in Ubuntu klonen (at de.many-how.com)
<dadrc> ugh.
<bullgard4> buzztardo: mit dem Befehl 'apt-clone' bin ich nicht vertraut. 
<buzztardo> bullgard4: apt-clone erstellt eine Sicherung der installierten Pakete. Diese kann dann einfach wieder eingespielt werden auf einem anderen System
<bullgard4> buzztardo: systemweite Konfigurationen: Du kannst versuchen, Dein Verzeichnis /etc zu kopieren auf die anderen Rechner. Wenn Du nicht zu viel getrixt hast bei Deiner Installation und die anderen Rechner ähnliche Hardware haben, erspart das Arbeit. Aber nur dann.
<bullgard4> buzztardo: Probier apt-clone aus. Die Haken und Ösen dabei kenne ich nicht.
<buzztardo> bullgard4: Ok danke dir schonmal! Damit bin ich schonmal einen Schritt weiter. Ein Spiegeln von /home/ + apt-clone + händischem Kopieren der Systemkonfigurationen ist zwar nicht ganz was ich wollte, aber lässt sich denke ich ganz gut skripten 
<gast> bei dd können die dateien auch in einen ordner geschrieben werden oder muss die kopie vom usb stick ein file sein
<jokrebel> gast: Soweit ich weis kann man mit dd sogar Paritionen und ganze Festplatten klonen. Muss also nicht zwansläufig in ne Datei sein.
<gast> ich habe meine partition gemounted. wieso funktioniert es noch immer nicht mit diesem befehl
<k1l_> gast: sicher, dass du dd meinst /willst und nicht ein kopier befehl auf filesystem ebene?
<gast> dd if=/dev/sdb1 of =/dev/sda5/usb
<gast> der stick will formatieren und habe gelesen dass man nur mit dd die daten noch rette kann
<gast> aber es steht immer not a directory bei diesem befehl
<k1l_> also, du willst die daten uf einem usb stick retten? ist der kaputt?
<gast> nein, er verlangt nur formatiert zu werden
<k1l_> lesen kannst du ihn?
<gast> wie meinst du lesen, die dateien
<k1l_> ja. kannst du den usb nutzen wie einen normalen usb stick?
<testdr> gast: Daten können nicht in einen Ordner geschrieben werden! Daten werden in eine Datei oder auf ein Device geschrieben oder einen socket etc.
<k1l_> oder "was will ihn formatieren"?
<k1l_> gast: hintergrund: entweder packst du die daten in ein  image mit dd oder du nimmst einen kopierbefehl, der daten wie der filemanager kopiert.
<k1l_> aber du mischt hier gerade einiges, deswegen versuche ich mir ein bild zu machen um dir auch eine vernünftige lösung zu bieten
<gast> wenn ich ihn anstecke steht: sie muessen den datenträger formatieren bevor sie ihn verwenden können
<gast> es sind aber noch daten darauf
<testdr> gast: dann formatiere ihn!  Oder sage wenigstens, dass Du keine Ahnung hast wie das geht!
<gast> schon
<gast> aber sind die daten dann nicht gelöscht
<testdr> ja
<gast> das will ich ja nicht
<k1l_> gast: ok. dann musst du den usb clonen in ein image. dieses image kannst du dann mounten um dran probieren die daten zu retten
<testdr> gast: wenn Daten drauf sind, dann kannst Du sie aber runterkopieren - im schlimmsten Fall dort (mit dem System) mit dem Du sie draufkopiert hast. Aber vielleicht erzählst Du mal um was für Daten es sich handelt und wie Du die draufbekommen hast?
<k1l_> gast: also nicht in einen ordner schicken sondern in usb.img 
<gast> daten vom studium, der stick hat bis vor kurzem funktioniert. 
<gast> plötzlich stand dann das er formatiert werden will
<k1l_> dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/pfad/zur/datei.img
<k1l_> falls das zuviele probleme bringt mal dd_rescue angucken
<testdr> k1l_: sollte er nicht das ganze device nehmen - statt nur die erste Partition? Wer weiß - vielleicht mehr drauf?
<gast> ja das ganze device ist sdb1 usb stick in partition d ist sda5
<k1l_> ganzen stick geht natürlich auch
<k1l_> aufpassen wenn sda5 fat ist und nicht größere files als 4gb kann
<gast> aber er soll nicht sda5 überschreiben sondern in eine datei schreiben
<gast> sda5 ist 80 GB
<k1l_> gast: dann mounte sda5
<gast> ist gemountet
<testdr> gast: das ganze Device ist :  /dev/sdb und nicht sdb1 - das ist nur die erste Partition von vielleicht mehreren. Und hast Du vielleicht nur die Ubuntu-Liver-Version am laufen - und gar kein installiertes Linux-System?
<k1l_> gast: das ist vollkommen egal, selbst wenn das milliarden terrabyte sind. fat kann keine files größer als 4gb.
<gast> ja nur eine live cd
<k1l_> gast: also mach da mal die informationen parat bevor du deine daten komplett himmelst
<gast> schaue mal und dann meld ich mich wieder
<gast> usb ist fat und sda5 ist ntfs
<gast> usb ist fat und sda5 ist ntfs
<gast> k1l bist du noch da
<k1l_> ajgut, ntfs auf sda5 ist gut. mach als of= aber nicht dev/sda5/usb.img sondern den mountpoint. 
<testdr> gast: gib mal von der Ausgabe - im Terminal - den Befehl "mount" und wo das sda5 eingehängt wurde
<gast_> mountpoint ist /media/partitiond
<gast_> bei mir
<gast_> oder ist das was anderes
<testdr> gast_:  dann lautet im Terminal der dd Befehl:    dd    if=/dev/sdb   of=/media/partitiond/usb.img
<gast_> mit blkid findet er nicht den usb stick
<gast_> gibt es einen anderen befehl
<testdr> gast_: was erzälst Du denn? Angeblich hast Du den usb-Stick als sdb gesehen?  Unter blkid kannst Du das nur sehen, wenn auch was gültiges da war . Mach mal  :      lsblk
<gast_> habe mich zuerst mit einem anderen usbstick gespielt da ich mit linux nicht soviel erfahrung habe
<testdr> gast_:  wenn nicht - zieh den USB-Stick wieder raus und warte kurz und steck ihn wieder rein und sieh Dir die Meldung dann an - von wegen formatieren
<testdr> gast_: der andere Stick war wohl aber in Ordnung und taugt dann nicht zum Vergleich - außerdem was zum Henker willst Du mit der blkid?
<gast_> wenn ich ihn raus und wieder rein stecke meldet er nichts
<dan030> gast_: mach' mal einen "dmesg |tail -20" und schau mal, ob der da was in Richtung mass storage detected o. ä. erzählt
<gast_> aber wenn er drinnen steckt könnte er die meldung geben
<testdr> gast_: das klingt ja nach einem Totalausfall - dann bleibt nur usb-stick rausziehen und den ganzen Rechner neu starten und dann wieder testen
<gast_> sdb 8:16 1 3.8G  0 disk
<gast_> das könnte er sein
<dan030> gast_: dann mach mal "fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<dan030> sollte Dir eine Liste der Partitionen auf diesem Device liefern
<testdr> dan030: vorhin hat er noch angeblich die Meldung bekommen er sollte den Stick neu formatieren - (weil er offenbar nicht eingebunden werden kann)
<gast_> das ist auf windows
<dan030> testdr: bei den ganzen neumodischen Oberflächen weiss man doch nie, ob "unten" der Kernel oder "oben" das UI gerade mal hakt
<testdr> gast_ also doch sdb und wieso geht jetzt der vorhin angegebene dd-Befehl nicht?
<testdr> gast_: ist das also ein 4GB-USB-Stick?
<gast_> bei fdisk steht cannot open /dev/sdb
<dan030> ah, ok, also Device gar nicht da aktuell
<testdr> gast_ sudo davor
<gast_> ja
<dan030> gast_: hattest Du nun mit sudo probiert oder nicht?
<testdr> gast_:    sudo   fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<gast_> habe ich jetzt 
<dan030> und, kommt Liste oder Fehler?
<testdr> dan030: kannst ruhig weitermachen - er hat scheinbar einen defekten usb-stick mit windows daten drauf und versucht von dem das image mit einer Ubuntu-Live-Version zu sichern (angeblich auf die ge-mountete ntfs-Windows Partitoin)
<dasjoe> Das ist wohl kein Ubuntuproblem, eher ein Fall für den professionellen Datenretter
<gast_> Disk doesnt contain a valid partition table
<dan030> so, und jetzt mal "dmesg|tail"
<dan030> und schauen, ob da irgendwas von I/O-Error, kranker USB-Fehlermüll o. ä. drin ist
<gast_> bei der englischen tastatur wo ist das zeichen zwischen dmesg und tail
<dan030> normalerweise die Taste links von Enter auf der Höhe von ASDF
<dan030> aber ich bin hier gerade kein Referenzuser, weil Notebook mit französischer Beschriftung und deutschem Layout konfiguriert... :)
<gast_> das ist schrägstrich
<dan030> dann mach' den "dmesg" halt so und schau nur auf den Rest. Soo viel kommt da nicht raus.
<dan030> (nur etliche Bildschirmseiten :-)
<gast_> no caching mode page found
<gast_> assuming drive cache:write through
<gast_> sdb:unknown partition table
<gast_> no caching mode page found
<gast_> assuming drive cache: write through
<gast_> attached scsi removable disk
<sash_> !paste > gast_ 
<kubine> gast_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<gast_> dann muss ich den pc mit ubuntu starten, der alte pc nützt lubuntu
<dan030> gast_: Du brauchst den dmesg-Output ja gar nicht in die Welt rauszuschicken. Interessant sind Meldungen, die sich auf die sdb beziehen.
<gast_> habe ich ja geschrieben
<gast_> die sdb meldungen
<dan030> d. h. da stand überall "sdb" davor und Du hast das nur teilweise abgetippt?
<dan030> Was Du nochmal prüfen könntest, unabhängig von diesem Output: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512 of=/dev/null"
<gast_> ja die hauptmeldungen von sdb habe ich abgetippt
<dan030> der "dd" kommt entweder kommentarlos zurück oder mit einer Fehlermeldung
<dan030> damit bekommst Du dann raus, ob a) "nur" Deine Partitionstabelle im Datenhimmel ist oder b) der ganze Keksriegel Sondermüll ist
<gast_> löscht das auch nicht die daten?
<dan030> Nö, obiger dd liest genau 1 Stück Block von Keksriegel und "speichert" nach /dev/null weg. Der Stick wird dabei nicht verändert (zumindest wenn Du Dich nicht vertippst :-=
<dan030> der 1. Block ist halt genau die partition table
<dan030> wenn die bei "fdisk -l" wie vorhin probiert moniert wird, muss man halt rauskriegen, ob der BlockINHALT defekt ist oder der Block überhaupt nicht lesbar.
<gast_> keine fehlermeldung
<dan030> gast: das ist eigentlich eine gute Nachricht. Dann ist nämlich der Speicherchip zumindest nicht voll im Eimer.
<dan030> allerdings bedeutet das auch, dass Du ab hier ohne wirklich gute Kenntnisse nicht weiterkommen wirst
<dan030> es stellt sich halt die Frage, ob nun der ganze Keks genullt ist, oder ob wirklich "nur" der Superblock futsch
<dan030> früher in seligen DOSen-Zeiten gab's "Norton Disk Utilities" und ähnliches. Die konnte man auf Datenträger ansetzen, denen die Verwaltungsdaten abhanden gekommen sind.
<dan030> Problem: solche (halbautomatischen) Tools können im Zweifelsfall noch rettbare Reste endgültig kaputt machen
<dan030> manuelle Analyse und Rekonstruktion der Partitionstabelle wäre ggf. angeraten
<sash_> Quatsch.  Wer macht denn kaputt, wenn er nur liest.
<sash_> dd kriegt halt Schluckauf bei Fehlern, nimmt man ddrescue und arbeitet dann am Image.
<dan030> sash_: ich meinte eher die Windows-Tools a la Norton. Der dd tut natürlich nichts. Aber ich fürchte, gast_ wird das in Handarbeit mit dd, Bootblocksuche, Partitionsoffset rechnen und dann per fdisk manuell Partitionstabelle rekonstruierren nicht hinkriegen
<sash_> Aber so Sachen lässt man Anfänger besser nicht machen. Ich hab hier im Channel schon einige Daten gerettet, wenn der Gegenüber gut mitgearbeitet hat. gast_ holt sich da aber wirklich besser Unterstützung.
<sash_> Wenn die Daten einmal überschrieben sind, weil man nen Fehler gemacht hat, ist erstmal Sense.
<sash_> dan030: Richtig.
<sash_> gast_: Das ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber gerade bei Datenrettung müssen die ersten paar Schritte fehlerfrei laufen, damit überhaupt noch was rettbar ist.
<sash_> Ansonsten sitzen wir hier 3 Tage mit dir im Channel und am Ende ist trotzdem alles weg.
<gast_> Dann muss ich wohl datenrettung beauftragen
<sash_> gast_: Hast du keine Fachinformatiker im Bekanntenkreis?
<gast_> kann ich trotzdem eine kopie machen
<gast_> nein
<dan030> gast_: Du solltest mit "dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 of=/irgendwas/auf/deiner/platte" eine Kopie machen. Allerdings musst Du VORHER ggf. Dein lokales Festplatten-Filesystem einmounten und dann in dem BEISPIELkommando den Zielpfad anpassen
<dan030> achso, und die Blocksize prüfen. Die 512 sind auch beispielhaft. dmesg enthält die korrekte Blocksize Deines Sticks.
<gast_> sind 512
<dan030> sash_: kannst Du ihm da ggf. weiterhelfen? Ich muss eigentlich längst schon wieder weg, ich hatte den Chat hier gerade nur aufgemacht, um zu sehen, ob der IRC-Client hier auf der Kiste nach ein wenig Installationsbastelei überhaupt noch läuft... das ich hier länger bin war eigentlich gar nicht geplant.
<dan030> gast_: mach mal "df" und schau' nach, ob Deine lokale Festplatte korrekt eingehängt istl
<gast_> nur sda5
<dan030> gast_: was ist denn sda5? Hat das noch genug Speicher? Kannst/Willst Du da ggf. was reinschreiben?
<gast_> da wollte ich eigentlich den stick kopieren. sind 8GB
<dan030> (ggf. mit "ls" mal schauen, was der da eigentlich eingebunden hat, wenn Du mit einer Instant-CD unterwegs bist)
<sash_> dan030: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, läuft das hier alles schon seit 12:30 oder so… Insofern…
<dan030> sash_: oha, das habe ich ja so nicht mitbekommen
<sash_> Und offenbar wurden schon mehrere Wiki-Artikel zur Lektüre weitergegeben, bspw. mount, dd und Konsorten.
<sash_> Insofern würde ich tatsächlich empfehlen, dass gast_ sich jemanden sucht, der ihm vor Ort helfen kann (Das habe ich in meiner über fünfjährigen IRC-Karriere bisher noch nicht getan, glaube ich), weil ansonsten nachher noch der Stick weg ist. Oder das Ganze nochmal 8 Stunden dauert.
<dan030> Ja, wenn das sooo lange schon in der Diskussion ist und immer noch Unklarheit über eigentlich alles herrscht, dann scheint das wirklich die beste Lösung zu sein.
<sash_> Ohne Grundverständnis Partitionen, Sticks, kopieren, blkid, dmesg, dd keine Datenrettung.
<gast_> mit linux habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet
<dan030> gast_: das ist vermutlich auch erstmal ein Kulturschock, wenn man von Klickibunti-Windelweich kommt und dann plötzlich "ganz unten" mit den Systemtools unter Linux aktiv werden muss.
<dan030> Da ist auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Deshalb: such' Dir jemanden vor Ort.
<sash_> gast_: Was ja grundsätzlich nicht verwerflich ist, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch. Aber Datenrettung ist kein Thema für Anfänger.
<dan030> Und sorry, ich muss jetzt echt los.
<dan030> Euch noch 'nen schönen Abend...
<gast_> Danke
<Reiji> hi
<Reiji> Ich habe noch einen rechner mit ubuntu 12.04 lts 32bit  ich habe gehört, dass ich mit einer ubuntu live cd(64bit) via der upgrade funktion auf 64 bit wechseln akn, da er sich angeblich sich merken soll welche pakete man installiert hat und dann einfach die 64 bit pakete herunterlädt und installiert
<Reiji> stimmt das?
<Reiji> *kann
<k1l> uff, nee
<k1l> du kannst es drüberinstallieren und mit ner seperaten /home bleiben viele einstellungen erhalten.
<Reiji> das ist mir schon klar aber ich denke die upgrade funktion vonde rlive cd könnte es tatsächlich können, da ich fast nur pakete aus den offizellen repos drauf habe und diese pakete bieten die 32 but und 64 bit version an (32_64)
<Reiji> *bit
<k1l> geht imho nicht. aber du kannnst es ja mal testen
<Reiji> was bedeutet imho?
<Guest43946> exit
<Guest43946> quit
<k1l> in my humble opinion. also meiner ehrlichen meinung nach
<Reiji> achso
<Reiji> ees ist doch effizenter 64bit fähige hardware mit einem 64 bit fähigen sytem und programmen laufen zu lasen auch wenn man nicht über 4gb arbeitsspeicher hat, oder?
<Reiji> *64 bit system
<k1l> ja
<Reiji> damals war ch so dumm und habe leider die 32 bit variante installiert
<Reiji> :(
<Reiji> *ich
<k1l> Ubuntu würde nur 64bit isos anbieten, wenn es nicht noch so atom cpus etc geben würde, die nur 32bit kann
<Reiji> ich habe bei meinen netbook versucht ubntu 64 bit zu installieren da funktionierte auch nur die 32 bit variante
<Reiji> hat halt einen atom cpu
<Reiji> :D
<Reiji> wa sich immer bei einem upgrade nervig finde ist, dass software installiert wird da man vorher schon mal deinstalliert hat weil man sie nicht braucht, wie gimp, solitär usw...
<Reiji> *was ich
<Reiji> *die man
<k1l> wie upgradest du denn?
<Reiji> zum beispiel als ich über den gui geupgradet habe von xubuntu 12.04 auf 14-04 hat er wieder den ganzen kram den ich zuvor deinstalliert habe wieder raufgeschmissen
<Reiji> also über den dialog der ein das upgrade vorschlägt
<k1l> war das evtl bei dem umstieg auf unity? eigentlich bleiben die nämlich deinstalliert
<Reiji> nein
<Reiji> von xfce auf xfce
<Reiji> :D
<Reiji> also ich hatte bei jeden upgrade, dass ich wieder anshcließen alle programme installiert habe, die mit der neuen ubuntu version abwerk immer dabei sind.
<Reiji> *anschließend 
<Reiji> *hatte
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-26
<pce> guten morgen, wie kann ich die alten kernels loeschen, ich brauche platz auf /?
<LetoThe2nd> pce: ich würde erst mal mit baobab oder ncdu nachschauen, ob tatsächlich die kernels das problem sind
<uwe> ich suche den Befehl womit man die Liste aller Räume aufzeigen kann.
<dadrc> uwe, das sind wirklich viele. mit /msg alis list *suchbegriff* kannst suchen, ist meistens sinnvoller
<dadrc> Kannst dir aber auch alle anzeigen lassen, wenn du nur ein * als Suchbegriff benutzt
<uwe> oki dank
<dadrc> Oder du gibst mal `/msg alis help list` ein und guckst, was es sonst noch für Optionen zum Suchen gibt
<uwe> früher gab es noch mehr Räume.kann das sein?
<dadrc> Schon möglich, klar
<uwe> wie liste ich alle deutschsprachigen Räume.
<dadrc> Schwer zu sagen, gibt keinen einheitlichen Standard
<dadrc> -topic *deutsch* könnte helfen
<dadrc> oder nur nach channels suchen, die *de* im Namen haben
<ubuntling> hallo 
<ubuntling> ich habe eine raw datei vom usbstick als img gespeichert 
<ubuntling> kann ich da den mbr überschreiben
<k1l_> überschreiben in dem img?
<ubuntling> ja
<k1l_> zu welchem zweck?
<ubuntling> der mbr vom usb stick ist defekt will aber nicht am usb stick probieren.
<k1l_> ahcso.
<ubuntling> deswegen habe ich mit dd ein img vom stick gemacht
<ubuntling> und will den mbr von diesem img überschreiben
<k1l_> womit überschreiben?
<ubuntling> die frage war ja ob das geht
<ubuntling> man kann auch den mbr von einer festplatte überschreiben
<k1l_> ja, die frage ist nur immer vomit
<k1l_> *womit
<k1l_> du kannst da einfach nullen reinballern. aber das ist sicher nicht das, was du möchtest
<k1l_> ich würde einfach sagen du formatierst den orginal stick und spielst die daten aus dem img zurück
<k1l_> vorher natürlich gucken, dass die daten im image sauber sind
<k1l_> ich glaube nicht, dass testdisk mit einem image oder mit einem loop-mount vom image umgehen kann. kannst es aber gerne mal testen
<k1l_> ah wait. testdisk kann das ja
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntling> ich kann auch das image nicht öffnen
<ubuntling> schau mir mal testdisk an
<k1l_> zum normalen öffnen musst du das als loop mounten
<k1l_> das ist nichts, was dein normaler filebrowser öffnen kann. es ist halt ein raw image
<ubuntling> es steht dass das img schreibgeschützt ist und das bei mount:Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben
<ubuntling> wie kann ich darauf zugreifen
<Fussel> schreibgeschützt macht ja nix wenn man es lesen und neu abspeichern kann
<Fussel> und cheffe sagte schon, man sollte es als loop mounten
<ubuntling> habe ich gemacht mit sudo mount -o loop /media/d/usb.img /media/loopmount
<Fussel> hm, da hört mein wissen leider auf, sorry :)
<sash_> ubuntling: Kannst du nochmal kurz sagen, worums geht?
<sash_> ubuntling: Was sagt er, wenn du das image mountest? Die Meldung, dass das readonly ist, ist normal.
<sash_> ubuntling: Woraus besteht das Image? Mach mal ein sudo fdisk -l /media/d/usb.img, falls das was mit Partitionstabelle ist.
<sash_> ubuntling: Direkt mounten kann man nur Images von CD/DVDs oder Partitionen, nicht von ganzen Festplatten.
<ubuntling> möchte die daten einer img datei die ich vom usb stick habe 
<sash_> Also, das Image ist der USB-Stick, nicht die Partition des Sticks, richtig?
<k1l_> ubuntling: warum musst du denn dann schreiben, können wenn du die daten willst?
<ubuntling> es war nur die anzeige
<sash_> ubuntling: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Festplatten-Image
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntling> wenn ich auf /media/loopmount gehe ist die datei leer
<k1l_> entweder du nutzt testdisk direkt auf das image oder du mountest das image als loop (am besten den teil der partition) und ziehst die daten da raus
<ubuntling> bei fdisk steht //usb.img enthält keine gültige partitionstabelle
<sash_> Dann versuchs mit testdisk
<sash_> Als Loop kannste das nicht so einfach mounten, wenn da ne ganze Festplatte in dem Image ist.
<sash_> USB-Stick, whatever.
<ubuntling> bin auf create->disk sda->intel->analyse->quicksearch gegangen
<sash_> jop
<ubuntling> wie komme ich auf einzelne dateien
<sash_> Da kann man navigieren, oder?
<ubuntling> er verlangt jetzt deeper search
<ubuntling> soll ich es ausführen
<sash_> Jo, why not.
<ubuntling> habe die img datei gefunden
<ubuntling> steht jetzt right, h, q, a, c, und c
<ubuntling> right für change directory
<ubuntling> h to hide alternate data stream
<ubuntling> q to quit
<ubuntling> : to select the current file
<ubuntling> a to select all files
<ubuntling> c to copy the selected files
<ubuntling> c to copy the current file
<sash_> ubuntling: Ja, ehm…
<sash_> 1. schreib bitte nicht den ganzen Kladderadatsch direkt in den Channel, 2. kenn ich testdisk selber, 3. Navigier halt zu der Datei, die du kopieren willst und drück c.
<ubuntling> groß C oder klein c
<ubuntling> ich will es ja nicht kopieren ich will in die img datei rein
<sash_> D
<sash_> Sorry.
<sash_> Lad mal nen Screenshot der aktuellen testdisk-Ansicht hoch und paste die URL, bitte.
<sash_> imgur.com oder abload.de oder so
<ubuntling> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3818/csvefc7k_png.htm
<kubine> Title: testdisk.PNG - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<sash_> Hast du testdisk auf das Image des Sticks oder auf die Partition losgelassen?
<sash_> Auf dem Stick wird wohl kaum zweimal ein Image des Sticks liegen, oder?
<sash_> Oh, ja, schriebst du oben. Ist natürlich Unsinn, wenn die Partition schon gemounted ist.
<sash_> Du kannst halt auch in der Shell einfach in den Ordner navigieren, in dem die Images liegen und dann "testdisk imagename.img" ausführen
<sash_> Also, alles andere ist ja allein aus Gründen der Logik eher Quatsch.
<k1l_> das habe ich doch schon 3 mal geschrieben mittlerweile. ENTWEDER du mountest das ODER du nimst testdisk direkt auf das .img
<ubuntling> es wurde nichts gefunden
<ubuntling> beim scan im img
<ubuntling> es hat auch einen fehler 0xaa55 angezeigt
<sash_> ubuntling: Jo, dann ist das wohl kaputt.
<sash_> Wenn auch deeper search nix findet, dann ist da nicht mehr viel.
<sash_> Photorec kann an der Stelle noch helfen.
<sash_> Wobei, wenn das Image noch gelesen werden konnte, habe ich persönlich immer noch alles wiederherstellen können.
<ubuntling> das image konnte gelesen werden
<ubuntling> er hat nur keine partition gefunden
<k1l_> was war/ist denn auf dem usb stick?
<ubuntling> photorec hat auch nichts gefunden
<ubuntling> fotos
<k1l_> einfach ein normaler usb stick mit fotos drauf? hat er vorher funktioniert? an anderen geräten?
<ubuntling> daten, fotos und so zeug. ja
<ubuntling> irgendwo habe ich gelesen dass wenn nichts mit testdisk gefunden wird der mbr defekt ist
<ubuntling> stimmt das?
<dreamon> Habe gerade eine Maus angeschlossen, dmesg erkennt Sie aber sie bewegt sich nicht. (Kabelmaus) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9253431/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sash_> dreamon: Funktioniert sie an nem anderen Rechner oder OS?
<dreamon> sash_, In Virtualbox gehen die Maustasten, bewegen tut sie sich aber dort auch nicht. Unter Windows ging sie
<sash_> dreamon: Anderen USB-Port versuchen, ansonstrn hab ich unter Arch ab und zu das Problem, dass sie sichc gaaaaaaaaanz langsam bewegt und nen Reboot brauxht. Passiert abdt sehr selten.
<sash_> (Sorry für Tippfehler, bin am Handy.)
<dreamon> sash_, Ich kenne das Problem eigentlich auch nicht. Aber die Kiste hab ich schon seit ein paar monaten nicht mehr neu gestartet..
<ubuntling> dd if=/ of=/ bs=500M seek=500M
<ubuntling> der Befehl läßt die ersten 500M aus und schreibt 500M
<ubuntling> ist das richtig
<teepee> ich würde sagen falsch. ohne count= geht's so lange bis das device zu ende ist
<ubuntling> d.h. statt seek verwende ich count
<teepee> kommt darauf an was es werden soll. falls das mit dem überspringen nötig ist, dann auch mit seek
<ubuntling> es soll 500M überspringen und 500M schreiben
<teepee> wobei: seek= in der ausgabe springen, skip= bei dern eingabe überspringen
<ubuntling> bs=500M skip=500M count=500M
<teepee> bs=1M count=500
<teepee> keine ahnung ob block-size 500M geht
<ubuntling> naja es soll die ersten 500MB überspringen und 500MB schreiben
<ubuntling> bs=1K seek=500M count=500M
<teepee> count is nur die anzahl, also ohne M
<k1l> seek gibt die anzahl der BLOCKS an, die auf dem schreibmedium (of) übersprungen werden. die BLOCKS werden mit bs angegeben
<ubuntling> dann müßte es lauten bs=1K skip=500M count=500 000 000
<k1l> wenn du also auf der festplatte bei 500mb anfangen willst zu schreiben dann bs=1MB seek=500
<teepee> wobei 1MB = 1000*1000 und 1M = 1024*1024
<k1l> ja die 500MB kommt mir eh geschätzt vor. 
<ubuntling> bs=1M skip=500
<ubuntling> es soll bei 500MB lesen und 500MB schreiben
<k1l> dann brauchst du sowohl skip fürs einlesen als auch seek fürs schreiben
<teepee> wie soll es den sein? Quelle: ab position 0, 500MB lesen / Ziel: ab position 500MB, 500MB schreiben
<k1l> im moment denke ich: lesen ab 500mb bis ende offen, schreiben ab 500 bis ende offen
<ubuntling> lesen ab 500MB bis 600MB das genügt
<ubuntling> schreiben von 0 bis 100MB
<k1l> dann ist seek das falsche
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<teepee> dazu würde passen bs=1M skip=500 count=100
<k1l> nochmal bitte lesen. und ja, lesen! nicht nur überfliegen wo die kommandos stehen
<k1l> dd ist halt ein mächtiges werkzeug. das denkt halt nur nicht mit. es macht genau das was man sagt. wenn man da blödsinn eingibt kommt halt blödsinn raus und alle daten sind weg.
<ubuntling> deswegen frage ich zur sicherheit nach
<ubuntling> danke für die geduld
<ubuntling> mount /dev/sda5 /media/partitiond/usb.img
<ubuntling> dd if=/media/partitiond/usb.img
<ubuntling> was ist da falsch
<sash_> ppmam mountet in Ordner
<hansmaulwurf> hi
<sash_> ppmam=man
<hansmaulwurf> ich würde gerne strg auf die capslock taste legen. hat jemand ne idee wie ich das mach_?
<ubuntling> mount /dev/sda5 /media/partitiond
<ubuntling> das habe ich, ohne usb.img
<ubuntling> dd if=/media/partitiond/usb.img
<sash_> Und sonst nix? Das macht so ja recht wenig Sinn.
<ubuntling> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/partitiond
<sash_> hansmaulwurf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/325272/permanent-xmodmap-in-ubuntu-13-04/347382#347382?newreg=4eb097870a15490ebbe39d78412f9797
<kubine> Title: Permanent xmodmap in Ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ubuntling> sudo dd if=/media/partitiond/usb.img of=/media/partitionf/usb.img bs=1M skip=500M count=100
<ubuntling> sudo mkdir habe ich auch
<sash_> ubuntling: Und was geht nivht?
<ubuntling> partitiond überspringen nicht möglich. Das Argument ist ungültig
<ubuntling> das bs Argument
<ubuntlin> Es hat mich rausgeschmissen konnte nicht nachlesen was ungültig ist
<ubuntlin> es ist nicht möglich zum angegebenen offset zu springen
<ubuntlin> Die Werte sind anscheinend zu groß
<ubuntlin> @Sash, hast du eine Idee welche Werte gehen
<ubuntlin> der skip war zu groß
<sash_> ubuntlin: Ich checke immer noch nicht, was du da veranstaltest und behaupte, dass dir dd mit skippen überhaupt nix bringt.
<sash_> ubuntlin: Wenn du Daten aus dem Image brauchst: Mounten oder testdisk oder photorec. Wenn nix davon hilft, dann hilft eigentlich gar nichts mehr.
<sash_> Und die Rumkopiererei ab irgendeiner Stelle ausm Image riecht für mich nach Denkfehler oder Fehleinschätzung
<ubuntlin> wollte einen teil mitten im usb stick speichern um mit einem hexeditor die werte zu prüfen
<ubuntlin> sind nur 0
<ubuntlin> somit kann ich es vergessen
<sash_> Sind das grundsätzlich alles bur Nullen?
<ubuntlin> ja
<sash_> Ja.
<sash_> Dann ist da wohl nix drin.
<ubuntlin> Danke nochmal
<dasjoe> ubuntlin: wenn es immer noch um den defekten USB-Stick geht: GNU ddrescue (Paket gddrescue) hilft hier besser, weil es selbstständig defekte Teile überspringt
<sash_> dasjoe: Scheinbar stehen nur Nullen drin.
<dasjoe> sash_: hmkay, überlesen :) gddrescue wäre trotzdem das bessere Werkzeug
<k1l> deswegen habe ich ja irgendwann in der woche schon mal gefragt ob der usb stick überhaupt daten drauf aht
<hansmaulwurf> ich suche ein programm womit ich schnell die ersten 3 minuten von nem video schneiden kann
<k1l> am anfang war das nämlich ein "ich hab da wild auf einen usb stick mit dd geballert".
<ubuntlin> der usb stick war aber immer if
<koegs> hansmaulwurf: avconv
<hansmaulwurf> ist das einfach?
<koegs> es ist ein kommando-zeilen-programm
<k1l> hansmaulwurf: openshot oder avidemux.
<hansmaulwurf> ich will die ersten 3 minuten von nem video weg haben
<hansmaulwurf> bei avidemux kommt am ende n video mit schlechtem ton raus irgendwie
<sash_> hansmaulwurf: Mit mencoder geht das.
<hansmaulwurf> ich brauch wirklich n programm fuer bloede
<sash_> hansmaulwurf: Da kannste auf der Kommandozeile die Startzeit angeben jnd dann schneidet der ab da.
<hansmaulwurf> weisstu wie der befehl geht
<koegs> avconv -i input.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -ss 03:00:00 -t 010:30:00 output3.avi
<sash_> Kann sein, dass handbrake das kann.
<hansmaulwurf> danke ich probier as mal koegs 
<koegs> das erste ist die startzeit und der zweite parameter wie lang das video sein soll
<koegs> also anpassen!
<hansmaulwurf> hm irgendwie kommt da ne leere datei bei raus
<hansmaulwurf> ich hab aber ne mp4 datei ich weiss nich ob das programm mp4 hinkriegt
<k1l> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> k1l: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<hansmaulwurf> test
<hansmaulwurf> test
<hansmaulwurf> test ok
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<Toddy69> test ok
<k1l> hansmaulwurf: danke es reicht
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<hansmaulwurf> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> hansmaulwurf: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-27
<dAnjou> hi, 14.04 hier und ich hab grad das paket unity installiert, aber es taucht nich im login screen in der auswahl auf
<dAnjou> muss ich nochwas installieren?
<sash_> dAnjou: Laut wiki heißt das Paket ubuntu-desktop
<dAnjou> das ist ein meta-paket mit thunderbird und so
<dAnjou> das will ich nich
<sash_> Achso.
<dadrc> dAnjou, ist die Sessiondatei denn da? /usr/share/xsessions/
<dAnjou> nee
<dAnjou> hab ich auch grad rausgefunden
<dAnjou> aber sollte die nich durch das paket installiert werden?
<geser> ubuntu-session
<dadrc> ↑
<dAnjou> tatsächlich
<dAnjou> wth
<dAnjou> danke sehr
<Satorisanja> Hallo hat jemand ne Idee wie man auf einen DELL Latitude D800 Ubuntu installiert, wenn der Prozessor kein PAE funktion kann?
<Satorisanja> Was ich meine ist, das eine Fehlermeldung erscheint Can not boot cause pae disabled... usw.
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: kurze, knackige antwort: am besten gar nicht, auf nem uralt pentium kannst du ein modernes ubuntu ohnehin vergessen
<koegs> iirc kann man mit forcepae auf den alten CPUs installieren, da will man aber höchstens ein Lubuntu oder Xubuntu
<Satorisanja> LetoThe2nd, danke. aber es muß doch möglich sein ein Linux dadrauf zu packen. In der Beschreibung steht das das Bios flashbar ist und der CPU 1,4 Ghz kann aber nur auf 655 Mhz läuft.
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: das bios hat mit pae nix zu tun, das ist ein cpu feature.
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: und klar läuft da ein linux drauf, aber halt vielleicht besser nix mehr von 2014, mit 2014er features und 2014er hw ansprüchen
<Satorisanja> Ah koegs, danke das ist es was ich suchte. xubuntu mit forcepae.
<koegs> und nachher nicht meckern weil es lahm ist ;)
<Satorisanja> also ubuntu 8.5 vielleicht?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ++
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: eher 10-04
<LetoThe2nd> das könnte gehen und sieht noch updates... evtl. sogar 12.04
<Satorisanja> ah ok. dann probiere ich das. Bekommt man 10.04 noch irgendwo?
<LetoThe2nd> oder halt einfach debian, das läuft immer (aber dann bitte nicht mehr uns damit belasten ;))
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Satorisanja> ok danke
<ubuntling> hallo nochmal 
<ubuntling> wie kann ich den usb stick in wxhexeditor einfuegen
<ubuntling> bzw. mit hexeditor oeffnen
<ubuntling> mit fdisk wird er unter /dev/sdb  angezeigt aber mounten kann ich ihn nicht
<sash_> ubuntling: Nimm nen nicht-grafischen Hexeditor und öffne mit sudo direkt /dev/sdb. Kaputtmachen natürlich möglich.
<ubuntling> kennst du eine nicht grafischen editor
<ubuntling> hat sich erledigt 
<ubuntling> danke
<user342346523> hallo, ich versuche gerade den chipsatz eines usb-to-com adapterkabels herauszufinden, bin mittels 'lsusb' sowie 'lspci' aber leider nicht weit gekommen. habt ihr vielleicht einen vorschlag oder eine idee?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> nenn uns die usb-id
<user342346523> wo finde ich diese denn?
<ppq> sieht bspw. so aus: 1d6b:0002
<ppq> in der ausgabe von lsusb
<user342346523> dort werden 5 geräte, bzw. 1 gerät (Fingerprint reader) und 4 "root hub"'s  gelistet
<ppq> aha, ok, das ist schlecht
<user342346523> joa, dachte ich mir im ersten moment auch :(
<ppq> kauf dir lieber was vernünftiges. mit PL2303 chips hab ich durchweg gute erfahrungen
<user342346523> oh man... bitte entschuldigt... ich habe gerade einen anderen usb port am lappy probiert
<user342346523> es funktioniert.. ist wohl der port abgeraucht....
<user342346523> und es ist ein PL2303 :)
<ppq> hihi, nett
<user342346523> ja, der PL2303 schon, aber das mit dem port nervt mich jetzt.... 
<user342346523> aber danke für die hilfe :)
<ppq> :)
<ppq> tipp: mal notebook aufmachen, akku raus, power taste 30sek. gedrückt halten
<ppq> *ausmachen, nicht aufmachen.
<ppq> ohne netzteil, natürlich.
<user342346523> okay, werd ich mal testen, danke (ist ein altes denkbrett T60) :) dennoch ärgerlich
<stevieh> t60 stinkt doch schon :-)
<mammut47__> join #zankapfel.org
<mammut47__> leave #ubuntu-de
<dadrc> Das mit dem / ist schon schwer
<dreamon> Jemand eine Idee wenn die USB Maus nicht mehr geht (habe zwei verschiedene) wie man das ohne Reboot fixen kann. würde nur ungern rebooten
<dreamon> Das Touchpad geht aber.
<Sephira> usb ausstöpseln und wieder einstöpseln
<dreamon> Sephira, hab ich schon ..
<sdx23> "nicht mehr geht" ist nicht spezifisch genug
<dreamon> sdx23, Wie soll ich es genauer ausdrücken? dmesg zeigt es an. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9273914/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> nach reboot sollte es wieder gehen. Ging bis jetzt eigentlich immer. in Virtualbox werden zumindest die Mausklicks erkannt, auch wenn sich der Zeiger nicht bewegt
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was ist so schrecklich schlimm an nem reboot?
<dreamon> jokrebel, nach 3Monaten einen Reboot machen. sehr ungern, da ich noch zig Anwendungen offen habe und eine blender Simulation durchrechnen lasse, die ich nicht unterbrechen will.
<nagetier> dreamon, usb stack entladen und wieder laden?
<dreamon> nagetier, Stack entladen, wie geht das?
<nagetier> dreamon, rmmod..
 * jokrebel ...versteht so nen Uptime-Hype nicht. Allen Unkenrufen zu trotz ist es auch bei nem Linux manchmal nicht schlecht neu zu starten.
<nagetier> dreamon, vorher mit 'lsmod | grep usb' schauen was alles an modulen geladen ist
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und nach 3 Monaten hast Du doch bestimmt schon ein oder zwie neue kernel installiert ohne den danach nötigen Neustart zu vollziehen. Is ja ok, sowas noch bist zum abarbeiten gewisser sachen rauszuzögern, aber DREI Monate? ...
<dreamon> usbhid                 52659  0 und -> hid                   106148  3 hid_generic,usbhid
<nagetier> dreamon, imho sollte es 'usbhid' und 'hid' relevant sein
<nagetier> -es
<koegs> und dran denken das die usb-tastatur dann auch weg ist :)
<nagetier> stimmt 
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> hm..
<dreamon> jokrebel, störe dich nicht daran.. staune nur
<nagetier> koegs, danke .. dreamon .. stop! :)
<dreamon> Ist ein Notebook das hat ein keyboard ja ohne usb treiber drin oder?
<nagetier> dreamon, musste kontrollieren.. imho kann die auch gut und gerne an usb hängen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Staunen? Eher nicht. Wundern ob der ich-will-aber-nicht-haltung eher.
<dreamon> nagetier, no risk, no fun.. 
<nagetier> na gut ;)
<dreamon> rmmod usbhid ?
<nagetier> jo, mach mal
<nagetier> dreamon, dann 'modprobe usbhid'.. falls tatsächlich entladen wurde
<dreamon> ok, keyboard noch da
<nagetier> cool
<dreamon> usbhid ist entladen.
<nagetier> dreamon, noch was mit hid an modulen geladen?
<nagetier> dreamon, wenn möglich würde ich einmal alles mit usb entladen
<dreamon> mac_hid                13205  0 -> hid_generic            12548  0 ->hid                   106148  1 hid_generic
<nagetier> hm
<nagetier> dreamon, würde ich alle entladen
<nagetier> dreamon, sollte genügen hid_generic wieder zu laden, das zieht dann imho alle mit.. solltest kontrollieren
<dreamon> ok, alle hid sind entladen
<jokrebel> ...ooO( oder einfach vor 10 Minuten schon gespeichert und rebootet haben und schon lang wieder glücklich sein - sogar endlich mit den ganzen neuen Updates die nen Reboot voraussetzten )
<nagetier> dreamon, dann würde ich jetzt laden und testen.. im zweiten anlauf dann auch mal alles mir usb entladen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hab doch erwähnt das ich nicht reboot möchte wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß. 
<nagetier> s/mir/mit/
<dreamon> nagetier, gemein.. geht immer noch nicht.
<nagetier> verdammt
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und ich hab schon erwähnt, dass nach einem neuen Kernel ein Reboot Pflicht ist. Und ich glaube kaum, dass _nur_Du_ seit drei Monaten _kein_ Kernelupdate bekamst. Ich finde hier "man kann alles übertreiben" das richtige Statement.
<nagetier> dreamon, sind alle hid module wieder geladen?
<dreamon> nagetier, ja.. alle wieder da.. 3stk
<nagetier> dreamon, hattest nicht 4e?
<nagetier> ah.. ne, ok
<dreamon> jokrebel, Pflicht. Sag mal bitte warum, wußte ich noch nicht...
<nagetier> dreamon, dann bleibt noch der zweite anlauf
<nagetier> dreamon, könnte imho auch an der gui liegen
<nagetier> wobei, dmesg da schon deutlich ist
<nagetier> dreamon, oder fütter die viecher ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Der neu installierte Kernel läuft erst dann, wenn Du mit ihm auch bootest, was einen Neustart unumgänglich macht. Und man bekommt da auch ne Meldung, dass ein Neustart nötig ist. Den kann man schon mal bis man das Dokument fertig bearbeitet hat rausschieben. Aber doch nicht Monate! Von was träumst Du Nachts?
<nagetier> :)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Was haben meine Träume damit zu tun? Warum sollte ich den neuen kernel benützen, solang der alte noch läuft? öfters hab ich mit dem neuen Kernel ein problem das ich vorher nicht hatte. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Deine Träume haben insofern was damit zu tun, dass Du Dir ein Linux erträumst, das eben aber nicht so ist, wie Du glaubst dass es zu sein hat...
<dreamon> sonst würde ich ja dreamoff oder jokrebel heißen :) (kleiner scherz nicht übel nehmen)
<dreamon> Ok bin dann mal weg und heule in mein Kissen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Aber ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Viel Erfolg noch bei Deinem verzweifelten Versuch die Uptime hoch zu halten ;-9
<dreamon> N8.. und fang nicht an zu träumen. Das ist nur für dreamon's
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-28
<pce> hi
<pce> kann man das root pwd zurueck setzen bzw. aendern bei einer verschluesselten partion, wenn man den verschluessselungs key hat?
<pce> also ich weiss das root pwd nicht mehr..
<LetoThe2nd> mounten, chrooten, passwd verwenden.
<pce> thx
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab aber gerade weder zeit noch lust die doku selber zu lesen und dann schritt für schritt zu supporten
<pce> hast du meine frage nicht verstanden? in der doku steht: Passwort vergessen
<pce> Hinweis:
<pce> Die folgende Methode funktioniert nur, wenn das Homeverzeichnis unverschlüsselt ist. Ansonsten bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass einem das Passwort wieder einfällt, denn die Verschlüsselung läßt sich natürlich nicht umgehen. 
<pce> probier es mal, bis bald danke
<LetoThe2nd> pce: habe ich. du sagtest: "verschluesselungs key hat". ich impliziere: du kannst das betreffende drive mounten.
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist es eine simple chroot+passwd aktion.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn es darum geht das crypto-passwort zu ändern bin ich ohnehin aussenvor
<termy> hallo
<termy> habe mal wieder ein problem und hoffe hier auf eine lösung, ich versuche gerade mich in "TCL" ein zu arbeiten, nur leider scheitert es schon bei dem aufruf des "hello World" proramms, atarte ich die datei über "tclsh helloworld" oder "tclsh8.6 helloworld" oder " tclsh8.5 helloworld" funktioniert es, versuche ich das script aber mittels ./helloword auf zu rufen dann bekomme ich die fehlermeldung " /bin/tclsh: Defekter 
<termy> Interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<termy>  
<LetoThe2nd> termy: tipp: schau dir mal die ausgabe von "which tclsh" an
<termy> /usr/bin/tclsh, ok dann habe ich einfach den pfad im script angepasst (auf usr/bin/tclsh) und schon ging es, ist dies der richtige weg oder soll ich lieber bin/tclsh verwenen und irgendwie die pfade umstellen?
<deem> wenn die datei da liegt, dann ist das mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit so gewollt
<deem> also solltest du auch nicht an den pfaden spielen, sondern deine skripte auf die richtige datei linken
<deem> ansonsten stößt du auch wieder an das gleiche problem auf anderen systemen, bei denen die datei unter /usr/bin liegt
<LetoThe2nd> auch schön ist: #!/usr/bin/env tclsh
<deem> LetoThe2nd: setzt aber auch hier vorraus, dass env auf jedem system an der gleichen stelle liegt :P
<LetoThe2nd> deem: jep. macht aber in meiner erfahrung weniger probleme
<termy> alles klar, hatte mich an die anleitung hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tcl gehalten, und dann ist es schon blöd wenn das erste beispiel schon nicht funktioniert 
<kubine> Title: Tcl › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> termy: naja, im "ersten" skript steht /usr/bin/tclsh
<LetoThe2nd> termy: da das ein wiki ist: gleich verbessern :)
<deem> erst im nächsten beispiel steht /bin/tclsh ;P
<termy> kann ich gerne verbesser, wollte nur sichergehen was der richtige weg ist, bevor ich da quatsch hinein schreibe
<deem> termy: nimm den pfad von LetoThe2nd der ist generischer 
<termy> ps. : ich habe die instalation über fremdquelle überlesen, somit ist das HElloworld beispiel für mich das erste gewesen ;)
<lurch> weiß jemand wie man bei thunderbird die zertifikate einrichtet?
<andre4s> moin
<andre4s> ich hab nen problem mit dem paket manager an meinem laptop
<andre4s> ich bekomme immer folgende meldung: http://nopaste.info/cd891e2d34.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<andre4s> hab schon alles was hyphen-de verlangt deinstalliert aber er lässt es mich weder deinstallieren, noch neu installieren
<andre4s> was macht man da?
<tiax> andre4s: hm, kannst Du bitte mal noch etwas mehr von der Fehlermeldung mit reinkopieren in den pastebin?
<tiax> weiter oben sollte noch bissi mehr stehen. Das unten ist leider nur die Zusammenfassung
<andre4s> nichtmal mit apt-get remove --purge hyphen-de kann er es löschen
<andre4s> alles klar
<ring0> am besten inklusive befehl bis zum ende der ausgabe
<tiax> ja, ruhig einfach alles rein kopieren. Scrollen können wir dann schon selber :)
<andre4s> http://nopaste.info/c4dc2e10a7.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<andre4s> bin langsam echt hilflos :>
<tiax> andre4s: probier erst mal "apt-get install -f". Unter Umständen installiert er's dann richtig und Du kannst es wieder deinstallieren
<andre4s> schon probiert, geht nicht
<tiax> falls alle Stricke reißen, geht auch dpkg --purge --force-all hypen-de
<andre4s> wenn ich das mache kommt: dpkg: Warnung: Die Anforderung, hypen-de zu entfernen, wird ignoriert; es ist nicht installiert
<tiax> danach kann's allerdings sein, dass was übrig bleibt o.Ä. Wenn Du dann nochmal apt-get update und apt-get install hyphen-de eingibst, solltest Du eine korrekte Installation kriegen, die man dann auch korrekt deinstallieren kann
<andre4s> alles schon probiert
<andre4s> macht er nicht
<andre4s> deswegen bin ich ja so hilflos
<tiax> puh
<andre4s> weder reconfigure noch neuinstallieren noch purgen hilft
<andre4s> danach gingen mir dann die ideen aus
<tiax> andre4s: Du könntest das paket mal manuell von packages.ubuntu.com runterladen und mit dpkg -i hypen-de_xyz.deb installieren
<andre4s> die idee hatte ich bisher noch nicht
<andre4s> danke, dann mach ich das gleich mal
<tiax> ist auch n ur geraten
<andre4s> aber sollte funktionieren wenn ichs mit -if installiere ;>
<andre4s> wunderbar
<andre4s> hat funktioniert
<andre4s> und das auch ohne f ;>
<andre4s> dankeschön!
<abc_> hallo
<andre4s> hi
<andre4s> sooo, ich bin mal wieder weg
<andre4s> cya
<abc_> bei meinem PC sind alle Partitionen geloescht
<abc_> mit dd will ich mal eine kopie auf eine externe Festplatte 
<abc_> wie kann ich aber dann die Partitionen wieder herstellen
<tiax> abc_: oh weia. Du kannst mal das hier probieren: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html – bitte aber wirklich nur auf einem Abzug der Festplatte
<kubine> Title: Recovering a Deleted Partition Table (at www.tldp.org)
<Patrese> (Patrese) Mein notebook mit ubuntu bootet nicht mehr
<Patrese> (Patrese) Beim upgraden ist es mir abgestürtzt
<Patrese> (Patrese) iwl4965 0000:08:00.0: Aggregation not able for tid 0 because load = 1
<Patrese> Dann geht nichts mehr
<strohalm> dann schraub die wlankarte raus
<Patrese> Wenn ich die wlan karte deaktiviere kommen einfach ein haufen andere error meldungen
<abc_> ich habe eine externe Festplatte angesteckt. Die wurde anscheinend automatisch gemountet.
<abc_> Jedoch steht z.b. my usbplatte
<abc_> darf der abstand sein
<abc_> wenn ich im terminal versuche die platte anzusprechen findet er die Festplatte nicht
<abc_> es steht mountpoint not found
<testdr> Patrese: teste mit der Live-Version ob die Hardware noch funktioniert
<testdr> abc_: kontrolliere ob das "device" (die Hardware) überhaupt so existiert (z.B.  lsblk)
<abc_> └─sdb1   8:17   0 931,5G  0 part /media/ubuntu/My Passport
<abc_> es existiert so
<testdr> abc_: lol - riecht heftig nach windows-user - und es ist doch schon "eingehängt" -> siehe /media/ubuntu ...
<testdr> abc_: der User, der es eingehängt hat - scheint nach Deiner Angabe der User mit Namen "ubuntu" zu sein - der kann darauf im Moment zugreifen (root natürlich auch)
<abc_> es ist eingehaengt
<abc_> wenn ich aber sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/ubuntu/My Passport/pc/pc.img eingebe
<abc_> macht es probleme wegen dem Abstand My Passport
<testdr> abc: quoting! - Leerzeichen mit z.B. \
<testdr> abc_: ich wette dazu gibt es auch eine Seite im wiki.ubuntuusers.de - 
<testdr> !quoting
<testdr> abc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger?highlight=quoting
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> abc_: falls Du mal mehr machst - dann nimm Abstand von der Vergabe solcher Namen - "man" nimmt dann z.B. das Zeichen  _ (Unterstrich) statt dem Leerzeichen oder noch anderer Sonderzeichen
<abc_> hat mit \ geklappt
<testdr> abc_: lies den link zu der wiki-Seite - ist für Anfänger geeignet und liefert bestimmt einige Aha-Effekte
<abc_> beim anstecken der festplatte wurde automatisch der Name mit Abstand vergeben
<testdr> abc_: weil irgendjemand einmal diesen Namen für das Ding vergeben hatte -- und Du darfst dreimal raten wer da wohl in Frage kommt?
<bewees> hi
<bewees> ich glaube hier ist ein schreibfehler unter der rubrik grub http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installieren_auf_Btrfs-Dateisystem
<kubine> Title: Installieren auf Btrfs-Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bewees> müsste glaube ich rootflags=subvol statt rootflag=subvol heißen
<sash_> bewees: Nachschlagen und verbessern ;)
<abc> Beim Befehl dd wie lange braucht es fuer 650 GB 
<abc> Kann mir irgendwie sehen wie weit es ist 
<abc> Es laeuft schon ca. 5 Stunden 
<abc> Ist das normal
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-29
<tuor> ueberschreibt "badblocks -w pfad_partition" sollte doch pruefen ob die Partition defekte bloecke hat. Das Programm schreibt doch genau die selben Daten die dort sind. (nicht?)
<testdr> tuor: nein - beim "nicht-zerstörenden-schreiben" wird erst gelesen - dann etwas anderes geschrieben und am Ende der alte Inhalt wieder geschrieben. Das dauert also entsprechend länger, da mehrfach geschrieben wird (2x) und mehrfach gelesen wird (2x) und dazu darf dabei nicht mitten drin ein Totalausfall passieren - sonst ist ein Teil weg.
<testdr> tuor: und Deine Syntax ist falsch -- lies dringend die man-page -- Du musst die Option "-n" noch nutzen
<testdr> tuor: man kann badblocks mit "-nw" dazu nutzen um sozusagen eine Auffrischung der Magnetisierung zu erreichen - aber mit der genannten Gefahr
<testdr> tuor: hab nochmal nachgesehen - deshalb unbedingt die man-page lesen - es geht nur entweder "-w" oder "-n" und nur "-n" ist nicht-destruktives Schreiben, d.h. am Ende steht wieder der alte Inhalt in den Sektoren (wenn es funktioniert).
<tuor> testdr, ah ok. Ah ich dachte, -n schreibt garnicht. Ja Ich lese es noch einmal. Dann ist ja klar wieso kein Pratitionierungssystem gefunden wird. ^^
<tuor> testdr, aber dank der erfindung Datensicherung ist das halb so schlimm. :)
<tuor> testdr, Ich war noch nie so froh ein Backup zu haben! :)
<tuor> (alle meine Photos waeren sonst weg und davon... ):
<testdr> tuor: in Zukunft erst die man-page lesen und bei Zweifel gezielt testen und nicht gleich die 3TB Disk überschreiben! Wurde nur der Anfang überschrieben und es gibt mehrere Partitionen, dann sind die Partitionsdaten zwar weg - aber tools wie ?testdisk können Partitionen finden (die noch nicht überschrieben wurden) - dauert je nach Plattengröße
<Fussel> da spiel doch einfach das backup wieder zurück tuor ganze rumspielerei gespart
<testdr> jo - beim Backup zurückschreiben wird ja auch geprüft ob das Schreiben wieder funktioniert
<Fussel> ja, wenns da fehler macht fällts schon auf
<testdr> Fussel: allerdings hatte ich bisher einmal den Fall einer defekten HD, bei der das Schreiben keinen Fehler anzeigte und erst das Lesen der Sektoren - fand ich übel, weil ich dachte die Plattenlogik hätte beim Schreiben den Fehler schon erkennen müssen.
<Fussel> ja, ok, lesen direkt nicht, aber das kann man dann einfacher prüfen
<tuor> Fussel, testdr ich bin grad am versuchen das zu machen. Verstehe nur noch nicht ganz wieso bei backintime ich ordner nur oeffnen und nicht anwaehlen kann.. wth?
<tuor> ah jetzt. Mit shift. Man wieso denn das? Ich finde nicht wo man das umstellen kann. Verwendet backintime einen anderen Dateimanager?
<testdr> tuor: ohne es beschreien zu wollen, aber war Deine Freude über gemachte backups dann verfrüht?
<tuor> testdr, neinen. Die daten sind da.
<testdr> tuor: wenn das das erste Mal ist, dass Du so backups nutzt, dann sei doppelt vorsichtig
<tuor> testdr, Nur wollte ich mal versuchen die GUI zu nutzen anstatt sie selber zu kopieren. 
<tuor> Ich kann das auch selber mit "rsync -a ..." machen. :) Das Backup ist auf einem RAID1. Und vor dem "rumspielen" erst geschaut ob es auch da ist. :)
<tuor> testdr, du hast sicher recht.
<tuor> So Secherungswiederherstellung laeuft. :)
<tuor> Ich mag das Backintime. Ist cool. :)
<tuor> testdr, Fussel thx euch beiden. Ja ich sollte mir angewoehnen erst anstaendig zu informieren vor dem Ausprobieren. Da habt ihr definitiv recht.
<tuor> testdr, Fussel so. Wiederherstellen hat geklappt.
 * tuor ist gluecklich.
<testdr> tuor: das war aber nicht viel - wie groß war in etwa die Datenmenge? 50GB?
<tuor> testdr, nur 15G. Ich bin nicht so der Photograph... ^^
<spY|da> moin
<luckystarter> Hallo zusammen. Folgendes Problem... Mein Rechner startet normalerweise in 1-2 Min. Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Heute dauert es 12 Min. mit ständig arbeitener Festplatte. (auch beim dritten Neustart) Da ist doch was faul?!
<k1l_> was wird denn angezeigt? macht der vlt beim starten den festplattencheck?
<luckystarter> Ein zweiter (neuer) Rechner steht schon etwas länger bereit. Auf Ihm soll Ubuntu 14.10 installiert werden. Kann ich zunächst auf Ubuntu14.04 das Homeverzeichnis sichern- auf eine externe Festplatte - und dann auf dem neuen Rechner wieder einspielen? Ist das so praktikabel?
<testdr> luckystarter: nach dem start die logs kontrollieren --- und nimm Ubuntu-14.04, das ist die LTS-VErsion - neuere machen nur Sinn bei besonderer Hardware und gewollten Tests
<luckystarter> k1l_, das weiss ich nicht, es wird nichts angezeigt, der Bildschirm geht in standby und wacht auch nicht auf, wenn man Tastatur oder Maus bewegt. 
<k1l_> du kannst einfach die ordner kopieren und die ordner die du brauchst dann einfach ins neue verzeichnis kopieren.
<luckystarter> testdr, danke für die Info. Meine Frage ist halt, reicht eine Kopie des Homefolders für ein schnelle weiterarbeiten? Oder gibt es da Fallen?!
<luckystarter> k1l_, ich muß zur Zeit schnell weiter arbeiten, habe also nicht die Zeit genau nach dem Fehler zu suchen. Daher würde ich einfach den neuen Rechner schon in Betrieb nehmen, brauche aber natürlich alle Daten und Programme.
<testdr> luckystarter: 14.10 hat definitiv andere Desktop-User-Einstellungen - d.h. da kommst Du ohne viel Anpassungen nicht rum - kann sogar sein, dass Du Dir dabei "ins Knie schießt".
<luckystarter> testdr, habe ich verstanden. Daher nehme ich dann einfach 14.04LTS.
<testdr> luckystarter: dann nimm die Ubuntu-Live-Version - die reicht für sehr viel aus und Du kannst dabei auch nachsehen ob Du an Deine alten Daten auf der Festplatte noch kommst
<luckystarter> testdr, updaten kann ich ja später immer noch - oder?
<testdr> ja - aber wenn Du keinen Grund hast, dann solltest Du das nicht machen. Und ein backup wäre vorher auch angebracht.
<luckystarter> testdr, ich komme jetzt immer an die Daten. Also könnte ich auch so alles tun. Allerdings dauert jeder Systemstart mehr als 10min. und da dabei die Festplattenleuchte ständig an ist, denke ich da muß ein Fehler sein.
<testdr> luckystarter: dazu schaltest Du im grub-boot-menu den verbose/Meldungs-Modus ein - d.h. Du löschst die Optionen "splash" und schreibst ein "noplymouth" hin. Dann startest Du den so geänderten Eintrag mit strg-x
<luckystarter> testdr, eben. Wenn ich also einen zweiten Rechner mit der gleichen Ubuntu Version (14.04LTS) frisch in betrieb nehme und mein Homeverzeichnis einfach von Rechner A(lt) zu Rechner N(eu) kopiere, (und natürlich alle Programme installiere) kann ich danach sofort weitermachen? 
<luckystarter> testdr, wenn ich diese Grub - einstellung mache, passiert was?
<testdr> luckystarter: teils - teils - Du kannst z.B. auf der alten Version Bildschirmeinstellungen im user-config gespeichert haben und der neue Rechner hat eine andere Auflösung - das bringt etwas Probleme
<luckystarter> testdr, das mit den Config bekomme ich hin. ( die Rechner sind Identisch ;-) lediglich Hauptspeicher und Festplatte sind größer)
<testdr> luckystarter: das lässt sich (da Du offenbar keine Ahnung hast) nicht in wenigen Sätzen erklären. DAzu gibt es mehrere Seiten im wiki.ubuntuusers.de - sehr deutlich beschrieben wie man mit grub umgeht und wie man boot-Problemen auf die Spur kommt
<luckystarter> testdr, schön das du das so schreibtst.
<testdr> luckystarter: auf jeden Fall leg Dir (falls noch nicht geschehen - viele machen das nicht) einen 2ten Admin-User an und kontrolliere dass der ohne Probleme funktioniert, damit Du Dir nicht den einzigen Admin-User kaputt machst.
<luckystarter> testdr, ich schaue also bei ubuntuusers.de unter grub bzw. boot problemen nach. (nicht das ich das schon gemacht hätte) und suche ggf. nach was? 
<luckystarter> testdr, ich möchte das alte system zunächst gar nicht anfassen - sondern lediglich meine Daten (und ggf. Einstellungen) auf einem Neuen Rechner nutzen.
<Rochvellon> hm, habe ein problem mit javaprogramme unter xubuntu. starte ich ein javaprogramm, so wird mir unter 14.04 und 14.10 in der linken oberen ecke eine kachel angezeigt, die den darunterliegenden inhalt übermalt. any ideas?
<testdr> luckystarter: z.B hier:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> da steht auch wie man (mit Shift-Taste) das grub-menu beim Start zur Anzeige bringen kann (sofern es nicht anders abgestellt ist) um Menüeinträge zu editieren
<luckystarter> testdr, ja, habe ich gelesen. (Das Grub menu sehe ich immer)
<luckystarter> testdr, die Recover-Funktion habe ich schon genutz . Sprich: System aufräumen, fscheck usw. 
<testdr> luckystarter: dann e für Edit-Modus der default-Menüzeile und dort das quiet splash weglöschen .. dann sollten beim boot jede Menge Meldungen angezeigt werden und man sollte auch sehen wann es stockt und wo
<testdr> luckystarter: ist der boot erfolgt, dann stehen (fast alle) Meldungen in den logs -> /var/log/syslog .. dmesg, ..
<luckystarter> testdr, und das kann ich dann mit dem systemprotokollbetrachter analysieren?
<testdr> luckystarter: angeblich ja - nur den benutzte ich nie - ach ja und die boot-Meldungen stehen noch in /var/log/boot.log
<luckystarter> testdr, stehen die da immer, oder nur wenn ich das "splash" entferne?
<testdr> in den logs stehen die da immer - nur beim booten siehst Du sofort wenn es stockt - in den logs musst Du dann gezielt nach den Zeitstempeln schaun
<testdr> luckystarter: es soll Leute geben, die schauen an der falschen Stelle und kommen dann mit Meldungen vom Vortag etc.
<luckystarter> testdr, gut, das Du das schreibtst . Ich werde das mal testen. Aber zunächst mache ich den zweiten Rechner startklar. Ich hoffe ich werde alle Daten und Einstellungen nutzen können.
<luckystarter> testdr, in der aktuellen boot.log steht was von:  * speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<luckystarter> Starting VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed!
<luckystarter>   (modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why)  das werde ich wohl morgen analysieren müssen...
<testdr> luckystarter: das hat ja wohl nichts mit der Festplatte zu tun?
<luckystarter> testdr, aber möglicherweise "sucht" ubuntu beim start etwas auf selbiger? 
<testdr> wie ich sagt, möglicherweise schaust Du an der falschen Stelle - deshalb hilft so etwas Mögliches nicht weiter
<tuor> Kann ich unter ubuntu mit Virtualbox drag-and-drop zum funktionieren kriegen? Weis jemand was man dafuer machen muss?
<testdr> luckystarter: Du kannst ja /var/log/dmesg auf den pastebin hochladen und den Link dazu hier posten - vielleicht schaut dann einer rein und sieht wo es wohl hakt
<luckystarter> testdr, ja, Du hast recht. Das werde ich testen müssen. BTW. Du empfahlst 14.04 LTS - da muss ich jetzt erst einmal eine ISO herunterladen. Ich nutze gerne den Xfce Desktop. Was meint Ihr  ist es besser Ubuntu zu installieren und dann den Xubuntu-desktop oder besser gleich die Xubunut ISO zu nehmen?
<luckystarter> testdr, ja, das mit dem /var/log/dmesg mache ich dann morgen (später)
<testdr> luckystarter: nein - dann nimm gleich die Lubuntu-14.04.1 (.2 gibt es glaube ich noch nicht).
<luckystarter> testdr, L ubuntu?
<testdr> luckystarter: sorry - das muss natürlich für Dich XUbuntu-... lauten
<luckystarter> testdr, genau. mache ich dann mal.. afk für ne weile.....
<tuor> Hi, ich verwende Ubuntu 14.10 (Unity). In den Einstellungen, Sprachen, habe ich English und German installiert. Deutsch bleibt aber grau. Ich kann es nicht "nach oben ziehen". Weis jemand villeicht warum?
<testdr> tuor: vielleicht eingestellt nur die Systemeinstellung zu nutzen?
<phillip> testdr: hast du alle updates installiert?
<phillip> ahh sorry, tuor meine ich :)
<tuor> phillip, ja. Eigendlich schon. Das mach ich taeglich.
<tuor> testdr, wo koennte ich das? Bzw. wo kann ich das nachsehen?
<Dragonball> hi, ich habe ubuntu installiert und habe einen Raid Controller Promise Fasttrack TX4310 wie kann ich diesen einrichten damit ich die HDD's sehe? Auf der hersteller seite gibt suse und redhat treiber.
<Dragonball> wi
<tuor> Wenn ein Ordner root gehoert, der Benutzer aber in der Gruppe des Ordners ist und schreibrechte hat. Kann der Nutzer den Ordner nicht freigeben (smb). Ich muss nautilus als root starten damit das geht. Ist das so gedacht?
<abc> Es hat einen Tag gedauert bis dd ausgefuehrt wurde
<abc> wie kann ich schnell nochmal die partitionen wiederherstellen
<testdr> abc: pause-taste gedrückt? -- Einfach die gleichen Partitionsdaten eingeben
<abc> was meinst du mit pause taste
<k1l_> immernoch mit dd zugange?
<abc> jetzt gerade fertig geworden
<testdr> abc: wie viel Daten waren das denn? 3 Terabyte übers schnarchlangsame Netzwerk?
<||arifaX> Dragonball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9302732/ <- maybe helps with the Fasttrack ??
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<||arifaX> Dragonball: oder hier in den Kommentaren lesen, da steht eine angeblich funktionierende Anleitung: http://forum.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=67746
<kubine> Title: LINUX Thema anzeigen - Promise Fasttrak TX4310 (at forum.linux-club.de)
<abc> 650 GB
<jokrebel> tuor: Man startet Nautilus nicht mit rootrechten
<testdr> abc: lol -- 8 MB/Sekunde - brauchst dringend eine bessere Leitung mit mehr Uplink-speed
<tuor> jokrebel, ok. Wie gebe ich Ordner frei welche ich nicht besitze?
<tuor> Was ist der richtige Weg?
<testdr> abc: das nächste mal zuerst nachdenken und mach Dir eine Liste: lesegeschwindigkeit, schreibgeschwindigkeit, Datenmenge, mögliche Kompression
<jokrebel> tuor: Jedenfalls nicht in dem Du ein GUI-Programm mit sudo startest. Das verbiegt Dir unter Umständen alles mögliche.
<abc> 7,2 MB  habe es auf eine externe usb festplatte gespeichert
<abc> auf was bezogen soll ich nachdenken
<testdr> abc: wahrscheinlich usb-2.0? Du weißt schon, dass da nur so ca. 20 MB/Sekunde rauskommen? (Mit Trick geht etwas mehr - aber das bringt es auch nicht - mindestens USB-3.0. muss es da sein)
<testdr> abc: wie mit Deiner Angabe "USB extern" - ich soll dann raten ob 3.0 oder nur 2.0 und weiß der Teufel was noch?
<abc> es war 2.0
<abc> das spielt ja keine rolle ob es 2.0 war ich habe nur ein sicherheits image gemacht
<testdr> abc: und natürlich ohne Kompression? So dass leere Sektoren auch geschrieben werden müssen?
<tuor> jokrebel, ok.
<k1l_> abc: wo ist denn nun das eigentlich problem?
<abc> habe es nur 1:1 kopiert
<abc> wie ich die partitionen wieder herstellen kann
<k1l_> abc: welche partitionen
<abc> hatte auf windows 4 partitionen 
<abc> alle sind weg
<k1l_> abc: irgendwie wird deine situation immer abstruser. du kommst jetzt seit ner woche immer wieder hier her und fummelst mit dd rum und jedesmal erzählst du was anderes
<abc> ist anderes thema
<testdr> abc: USB-2.0 hat ein maximum von ca. 60 MB/Sekunde - nur das ist das Maximum. Gänge USB-Festplattenadapter schaffen deutlich weniger - da sind das etwas über 30MB/s und wenn beim Kopieren kleine Brocken geschrieben werden, dann geht das noch mehr in die Knie. 
<k1l_> abc: was heisst "partitionen sind weg"?
<k1l_> abc: was hast du gemacht bevor das problem auftrat?
<abc> ich denke die bootsektoren der 4 partitionen wurden geloescht
<k1l_> weil "irgendwer" mit dd die überschrieben hat?
<abc> weiss ich nicht mit was genau da das schon 1,5 jahre her ist 
<DerProfessor> Was? Und jetzt kuemmerste Dich erst drum?
<DerProfessor> Was hasst Du den die 1,5Jahre gemacht?
<abc> laptop
<k1l_> abc: ich kann deine supportfälle nicht mehr ernst nehmen,deswegen: nutze testdisk
<abc> was kannst du nicht ernst nehmen
<abc> trotzdem danke
<napterk> hi wie kann ich einen Text nach mehren unterschiedlichen Zahlenketten durchsuchen und sie durch ein pipe in einem neuen Dokument auflisten? regular expression, aber ich kenn mich da kaum aus
<PBeck> napterk: um was für zahlenketten geht es und was möchtest du genau pipen?
<napterk> PBeck, also die Zahlenkette will ich pipen. Sind aus dem lost-found Ordner, hab mal mit file * | grep video die entsprechenden dinge raussortiert... am Besten in einer LIste
<napterk> pipen
<napterk> ist es irgendwie was mit s/'#'[0-9] ?
<bullgard4> napterk: Das Programm grep verwendet intern reguläre Ausdrücke. Wenn Du nur  Zahlenketten herausfischen mußt, kannst Du wahrscheinlich mit dem Programm grep schnell zum Ziel kommen. Du lenkst die Ausgabe von grep in eine Datei um.
<sia> ssa
<sia> helloo
<_moep_> hallo
<sia> please how could I change the channel?
<k1l> /join #channel
<sia> thanks
<sia> how it is possible to see the different channnel?
<k1l> /msg alis help
<sia>  /msg alis help
<sia> euh?
<k1l> and this is a german ubuntu support channel. for questions about freenode better ask in #freenode
<sia>  /join #freenode
<sia> euh
<sia> ?
<k1l> die ist ein deutscher kanal und du kannst hier ruhig deutsch schreiben
<sia> oh in dem anderen channel sagt keiner was
<k1l> muss man ja auch nicht :)
<sia> das ist nicht schlimm dann geh ich alt ins bed
<sia> ok danke für alles
<brunnen> Ist es ein Zeichen für eine geschrottete hardware, wenn der Rechner unter einem bis vor kurzem noch laufenden 14.04 sowie auch unter verschiedenen Live-CDs zum vollständigen Stillstand kommt?
<sia> was?
<sia> kll sagst du dann die antwort bei brunnen?
<sia> weil wenn das so ist, dann habe ich auch fragen zu stellen
<k1l> brunnen: wann kommt es denn zum stillstand?
<k1l> sia: wenn es ubuntu fragen sind dann stell sie und vlt weiß einer die antwort
<brunnen> unterschiedlich Firefox, Kopiervorgänge unberechnbar
<sia> weisst du kll ich hab ein ganz grosser pb.
<k1l> pack mal das alte dmesg also dmesg.0 oder dmesg.1 aus /var/log in einen pasteservice.
<sia> wie kann ich in meine Bilder tags setzen 
<sia> ohne das der Pc pleite meldet
<k1l> wichtig ist, dass es das von dem bootvorgang ist, wo das problem auftritt
<sia> am beste wäre es wahrscheinlich online?
<brunnen> im moment steht er schon beim booten mit meldung "gnu grub version2.02beta2-9ubunt1 und die tastatur reagiert schon nicht mehr.
<brunnen> start von cd wird etwas dauern
<sia> ok ich frage meinen sohn
<sia> tschÜss
<brunnen> ich könnte jetzt mit 14.04 von cd oder mit knoppix 7.2 starten ...
<brunnen> aber nach aller erfahrung hängt der rechner, bevor ich die logs überhaupt gefunden habe
<k1l> nen alter rechner?
<k1l> so ganz ohne anhalt ist das halt schwer zu sagen
<brunnen> ziemlich, hat aber ber ien halbes Jahr funktioniert...
<brunnen> über ein halbes Jahr ...
<brunnen> toll, jetzt startet er nicht mal von cd ...
<brunnen> erste zeile console: 10.04459]BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00804000
<brunnen> wenn ich jetzt die knoppix-cd benutze, gehts wahrscheinlich - als wenn da irgendwas im speicher zurückbleibt, wenn ich erst knoppix und danach von ubuntu starte ...?
<k1l> guck mal ob der ram in ordnung ist. also mal nur 1 ram riegel testen oder memtest laufen lassen
<brunnen> memtest hab ich gestern 3 läufe gemacht - null Fehler
<brunnen> memtest86+ V5.01 von cd gestartet
<brunnen> Rechner: Fujitsu-Siemens scaleo M
<brunnen> so, von Knoppix startet er ...
<brunnen> bis in die /var/log bin ich gekommen, aber dann hat er sich wieder aufgehängt...
<k1l> guck mal nahc dem ram
<brunnen> gerade als ich einen browser gesucht habe ...
<brunnen> wie soll ich denn nach dem RAM gucken? gestern hats 3 Durchläufe mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
<k1l> 3 komplette durchläufe? das würde ja schon ne menge zeit dauern
<brunnen> gut 4,5 Std, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<k1l> wieviele ram module sinds?
<brunnen> es waren drei. die 2 identischen zu je 1000 MB sind noch drin, den 3. zu 512MB hab ich schon rausgenommen, der war nachgerüstet.
<brunnen> ch hab den Rechner schon komplett stromlos gemacht, einschließlich Batterie - hat auch nichts genützt
<brunnen> jetzt startet zur Abwechslung mal wieder die ubuntu 14.94-cd
<brunnen> 14.04 natürlich
<brunnen> völlig unberechenbar: startvorgan ist unterbrochen, aber der mauszeiger ist schon zu sehen und auch zu bewegen - aber anklicken kann man nix
<brunnen> Wie würde man denn am besten vorgehen, wenn man siene Hardware austesten will?
<brunnen> Ist MemTest86+ zuverkässig?
<brunnen> so: die tastatur sprach auch schon an: alt-druck RESUB beendete der Startvorgang und führt zu einem Neustart, der aber wie gehabt auf der Konsole endet mit:
<brunnen> 1. Zeile:  [31.671959] BUG: unabe to handle kernel paging request at 00b05c00
<brunnen> ...
<brunnen> ...
<brunnen> 4. Zeile: [31.672596]   Oop: 0002 [#1] SMP
<brunnen> ...
<brunnen> 35. Zeile: [31. 675915]   Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<brunnen> 36. Zeile: [675915]   drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-30
<xubuntu44w> hallo
<embik> aloa
<xubuntu44w> ich möchte eine mit truecrypt verschlüsselte festplatte mounten. ubuntu sagt mir aber, es sei kein luks gültiges device
<xubuntu44w> ich habe das gestern mit meinem laptop versucht (dualsystem windows7/kubuntu)
<xubuntu44w> eine partition als gemeinsamer speicher
<xubuntu44w> mit befehl sudo cryptsetup luksopen /dev/sda5 pw kam die fehler meldung
<xubuntu44w> ich möchte wissen, wie eine partition oder festplatte mit ntfs mit luks einbinden kann
<embik> ehm
<embik> ich _glaube_ dass truecrypt nicht von luks unterstützt wird
<embik> kann mich aber auch irren
<xubuntu44w> natürlich kann ich auch andere programme nutzen, die diese verschlüsselung verarbeiten können... aber welche gibts da?
<xubuntu44w> ich habe schin viele foren durchsucht und ausprobiert, finde aber keine passende lösung
<embik> naja, truecrypt ist schon lange nicht mehr supportet
<xubuntu44w> ja weiß ich, deswegen luks
<xubuntu44w> weil das viele empfehlen
<xubuntu44w> mir ist das quasi egal, ich möchte das ja nur "lesen"
<jokrebel> NTFS? Ist das unter Windows verschlüsselt worden?
<xubuntu44w> ja genau
<jokrebel> nimm das Backup
<xubuntu44w> das backup des headers, hdd ??
<jokrebel> xubuntu44w: Das Backup der verschlüsselten Dateien ;-)
<xubuntu44w> das wird nichts...
<xubuntu44w> der eigentliche plan ist es, ein nas mit dem raspberry pi b aufzubauen. der laptop ist nur test objekt
<stevieh> ein nas mit nem raspberry pi ist nicht schlau
<xubuntu44w> an den pi wird ein 750gb platte angehängt, die ist bereits fast voll
<xubuntu44w> nicht schlau in welcher hinsicht?
<stevieh> zu lahm am USB
<stevieh> musst mal suchen nach, war irgendwas, dass netzwerk und usb und so alle am gleichen controller hängen und der nen flaschenhals bildet
<xubuntu44w> ja das ist mir klar, es geht mir nicht um geschwindigkeit
<stevieh> na dann.
<stevieh> und durch das truecrypt zeugse wirds noch lahmer.
<xubuntu44w> auch das ist ir bewusst
<jokrebel> und weshalb muss man dafür ne verschlüsselte Platte knacken?
<stevieh> klingt alles abenteuerlich, aber wir sind ja hier der Support und nicht der Therapeut :-)
<xubuntu44w> warum knacken? das passwort habe ich ;-)
<stevieh> aber du hast nur die eine Platte und keinen Backup?
<xubuntu44w> genau genommen doh, irgendwo auf einer vergrabenen hdd... also ja tatsächlich habe ich eins
<jokrebel> xubuntu44w: Na wenn Du das Passwort hast dann öffne es unter dem alten Orginalsystem und mach Dir ein Backup. Dann kannst Du anschließend in Ruhe was neues und vor allem aktuelles aufbaun.
<xubuntu44w> ist es denn generell unmöglich, mit linux eine so encrypted hdd oder partition zu mounten?
<xubuntu44w> ich glaube, der einfachste weg ist, die platte mounten. denn auch das backup ist so verschlüsselt :D:D
<xubuntu44w> außer windows kann die linux methode lesen...
<xubuntu44w> also quasi luks für windows
<Fussel> weia, mit dem backup spielt man aber nicht rum, oder es scheint nicht all zu wichtig zu sein
<xubuntu44w> ist ja nur einmal rüberziehen ;-) 
<xubuntu44w> leider ist windows noch mein hauptsystem. das heißt, ich müsste mit linux und windows auf die hd zugreifen können. 
<Fussel> ...wenn die verschlüsselung klappt. wo wir wieder bei der selben fehlerquelle wären
<xubuntu44w> welches os die hdd erstellt hat, ist mir dann egal
<xubuntu44w> abstrakt gesehen brauche ich ein programm oder nur encryption-verwaltung, die windows und linux lesen/schreiben können
<Fussel> nö
<xubuntu44w> theoretisch würde es auch reichen, per ftp (filezille) auf den raspberry zugreifen zu können
<Fussel> jetzt halt nur noch die frage wie wichtig die daten waren, damit man dann den aufwand der rettung bestimmen kann
<xubuntu44w> unwichtig. mir gehts nu um den zeitaufwand...
<xubuntu44w> weil 700gb kopieren dauert :D:D
<xubuntu44w> und am besten mit windows (der rechne ist stark, hardware technisch)
<jokrebel> bau es neu - is einfacher
<xubuntu44w> ok würde ich machen. aber wie kann ich die hdd dann auch mit windows nutzen? 
<xubuntu44w> plan also bisher: hdd mit rpi verschlüsseln und nutzen. wie kann ich die dann auch mit windows nutzen? zwecks backup...
<xubuntu44w> also ich brauche ein programm dazu. habt ihr gute voschläge?
<xubuntu44w> danke bye
<Thunder2> mein lubuntu fährt nicht richtig runter... der bleibt beim logo hängen und schaltet sich nicht ab
<nagetier> Thunder2, fürs erste sollte das hier helfen.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thunder2> oh gott
<nagetier> Thunder2, was denn?
<Thunder2> das klingt zu kompliziert
<nagetier> Thunder2, Alt+Druck und "reisub" in folge eingeben ist nicht kompliziert
<Thunder2> da steht doch dass man das erst irgendwie aktivieren muss, da ab v12 das nicht mehr so geht
<Thunder2> ich versuch es mal
<Thunder2> ja bei alt+druck bzw fn+druck passiert gar nix
<nagetier> Thunder2, ein "sub" ist in vielen Fällen auch ausreichend
<jokrebel> Thunder2: Klappt es denn aus dem terminal mit "sudo halt -p" oder "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<Thunder2> da gings eben
<Thunder2> also mit halt -p
<Thunder2> nur ist das ja nicht der beste weg
<Thunder2> bin gleich wieder da
<brunnen> Hallo, wie komme ich einem möglichen Hardware-Defekt auf die Spur?
<brunnen> Beschreibung (gestern hier im Chat) des problems hier:  http://pastebin.com/i1iKvinx
<kubine> Title: brunnen_hardwaredefekt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Thunder2> jokrebel, kann man den shutdown button denn damit verknüpfen?
<jokrebel> brunnen: Hast Du denn inziwschen den RAm geprüft? Mal Memtest über Stunden laufen lassen? Mal nen anderen Riegel probiert?
<jokrebel> brunnen: Die Festplatte schon geprüft? SMART-Werte und fsck.
<brunnen> memtest8+ V5.01 3 Durchläufe, 4,5 Std ca., 0 Fehler
<brunnen> Riegel getauscht: nein.
<brunnen> smart  jetzt im bios aktiviert (war aus).
<brunnen> fsck: noch nicht. Würde das überhaupt ne Rolle spielen, wenn er auch unter live-cd hängen bleibt?
<jokrebel> hm
<Fussel> brunnen, ist denn die md5 summe der live-cd in ordnung?
<Fussel> oder wie das cheksum-dingen heist
<brunnen> @fussel hängt auch unter anderer live-cd (knoppix 7.0.2)
<Fussel> die kann ja auch futsch sein
<brunnen> @fussel checksum cds noch nicht geprüft, aber schon mehrfach davon installiert. system lief seit Frühjahr auf dem Recner stabil. Fehler erst seit ein paar Tagen
<Fussel> immer erst prüfen ob das medium überhaubt in ordnung ist mit dem man die hardware testen will
<nagetier> brunnen, bietet Fujitsu nicht ein Werkzeug an um ihre HW zu testen? .. Oft tun das Hersteller von Komplettsystemen. Ich schaute gerade schon, fand aber nichts.. versuch mal deine "Serial-/Identnumber" hier einzugeben und such mal etwas genauer, falls noch nicht erledigt .. http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/download/index.asp?lng=COM&Level1=&LNID=1
<kubine> Title: Fujitsu Technical Support pages from Fujitsu Fujitsu Continental Europe, Middle East, Africa & India (at support.ts.fujitsu.com)
<Fussel> brunnen, auch gut möglich das das laufwerk nen hau wech hat oder einfach ungenauer ist
<nagetier> brunnen, ab und an lässt sich so ein Werkzeug auch schon direkt aus dem BIOS ausrufen
<nagetier> *aufrufen
<jokrebel> brunnen: Ist das ein Laptop oder Desktop?
<jokrebel> Und wie alt?
<nagetier> jokrebel, Fujitsu-Siemens scaleo M
<brunnen> also ziemlich alt
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ist es ein Motorrad oder ein Auto? -> es ist von BMW....
<brunnen> DT
<jokrebel> brunnen: Schon mal aufgeschaubt und gründlich durchgepustet? Sowas kommt ganz gern auch mal von Überhitzung durch "verfusselte" Lüfter/Kühlkörper.
<brunnen> noch nicht gereinigt, aber Lüfter geprüft, dreht frei bei anpusten, keine Verschmutzung festgestellt
<Fussel> so brunnen nu hast du wieder genug punkte die du abarbeiten kannst :)
<nagetier> jokrebel, Scaleo M hätte es eigentlich beantworten dürfen
<nagetier> jedenfalls ne Suchmaschine hätte das getan
<Rochvellon> hihi, die verticken hier gerade T43 für 88 euros xD
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ich hätt auf direkte Fragen aber gerne direkte Antworten. Ist das zu viel verlangt?
<tuor> hi, gibt ein Graphisches Program, mit welchem man "normale" Partitionen und LVM anschauen&verwalten kann? Ich meine so etwas wie gparted und logical volume management in einem Program.
<Rochvellon> für lvm ist mir nur system-config-lvm bekannt
<tuor> Rochvellon, ah ok.
<tuor> ich moechte einen usbstick zum installieren machen. Ich wollte den ubuntu netinstall verwenden. Ich habe das mini.sio heruntergeldaen und wollte es im disk creator auswaehlen, aber das geht nicht. 
<tuor> Ich kann zwar ein anderes iso nehmen, aber das mini.sio geht nicht.
<DerProfessor> Komisch 
<DerProfessor> Also bei mir hat er damals gesagt das das iso nicht passent ist aber es hat trotzdem alles geklappt 
<DerProfessor> Bestimmt weil ich damals das neueste Ubuntu runter geladen habe 
<DerProfessor> mom ich guck mal ob ich die selben Sachen die ich damals benutzt habe wieder finde und dann poste ich sie hier 
<DerProfessor> tuor: http://www.lidux.de/linux-tutorials/5-ubuntu-usb-stick-installieren-unetbootin.html <-Das hab ich benutzt und der laed auch die neueste Version herunter auch wenn da was anderes steht 
<kubine> Title: Linux-Tutorial: Ubuntu 9.10 auf USB-Stick installieren (unter Windows mit UNetBootin) (at www.lidux.de)
<DerProfessor> So bin mal weg bis nachher 
<nagetier> tuor, nimm doch einfach dd
<stevieh> hehe, er wird das falsche os haben ;-)
<tuor> DerProfessor, ah ok. Stimmt das koennte man auch benutzen.
<tuor> nagetier, das habe ich versucht. Ich dachte dd if=/meinisoblablub of=/dev/sdx bs=1M   sollte gehen...
<tuor> stevieh, wie meinst du?
<tuor> Ich habe dann halt, einfach ein Serverinstallations Iso genommen. Das hat dann geklappt. Wuerde mich aber schon noch wunder nehmen, was ich bei dd falsch mache..
<xerxes> hi kann mir jemand bei apache2 helfen?
<xerxes> oder besser gesagt bei owncloud
<DerProfessor> Re tuor hast Du es probiert? Wenn ja hat es geklappt?
<tuor> DerProfessor, nein. Ich habe dann eine Server Iso genommen. Ist fuer meinen Zweck auch gut. Hatte deine Antwort noch nicht gelesen. (Benachrichtigung ging auf dem Term nicht, habs erst vorhin gesehen.. )
<xerxes> so noch mal meine frage ich habe apache2 installiert funktioniert auch bei localhost, allerdings kann ich nicht von meiner dyndns darauf zugreifen... Porteinstellungen habe ich natürlich gemacht. vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was ich wo übersehen habe ;) 
<sash_> xerxes: Wenn der Apache nur an 127.0.0.1 lauscht, kann von außen nicht drauf zugegriffen werden. Schau mal mit "sudo netstat -tulpena" nach, ob der auch an 0.0.0.0 lauscht, ansonsten musst du das noch in der Config eintragen.
<sash_> (Kann sein, dass der netstat-Befehl nicht optimal ist, aber so kann ich mir den einfach merken)
<sash_> xerxes: Wäre dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Auf-lokales-System-beschraenken das hier, nur eben umgekehrt.
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> ab welcher UEFI-Version kann man Secure-Boot verwenden?
<xerxes> statt: 	Listen localhost:80 
<xerxes> Listen 0.0.0.0:80
<xerxes> ?
<sash_> tuor: "Das mit Version 2.3.1 des Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI) spezifizierte Secure Boot soll verhindern, [...]" <- heise.de
<tuor> xerxes, yep
<sash_> xerxes: Nur 80
<sash_> Listen 80, steht doch auch da.
<tuor> sash_, ok. Wie kann ich mein EFI updaten? Oder solte das installieren von Ubuntu 14.04 im EFI-Modus auch mit einem "alten" UEFI funktionieren? (UEFI: 2.10.1208)
<sash_> tuor: Keine Ahnung.
<sash_> Habe kein EFI und noch nie was damit machen müssen.
<tuor> sash_, hmm ok. 
<sash_> Doch, auf nem Macbook Pro mal, aber daran erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.
<tuor> sash_, sei gluecklich. ;)
<sash_> tuor: Ich würds einfach mal probieren. 
<tuor> jo..
<sash_> Vorher n Backup machen, damit nix schiefgehen kann und dann testen
<sash_> tuor: Uefi-Update ist vermutlich gerätespezifisch, nehme ich an.
<tuor> sash_, ok. Jo Backup ist natuerlich vorhanden. :)
<xerxes> also das funktioniert bisher noch nicht
<sash_> tuor: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE8XvuhyaaA
<kubine> Title: Install Ubuntu 14.04 in UEFI Mode (Dual Boot Windows 8) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<sash_> xerxes: Apache neustarten
<xerxes> ja ne das ist mir bewusst
<sash_> xerxes: Klappen denn andere Portweiterleitungen, sodass du sicher sein kannst, dass da nicht der Fehler ist=
<tuor> sash_, hab kein win drauf... Aber thx ich sch es mir an. Mal sehen vielleicht sagt er was interessantes..
<xerxes> ich glaube auch das es am router liegen könnte
<xerxes> habe es mit ner ssh verbindung probiert und bin am port gescheitert also ja es kann sein das der router hier mir ein streich spielen möchte
<sash_> xerxes: Pingen geht, nehme ich an? Dann funktioniert schonmal das dyndns. Testest du den Zugriff auch wirklich von extern? Kannst du zum Beispiel mit dem Smartphone übers Mobilfunknetz testen,
<sash_> xerxes: Ich habe schon Router gesehen, bei denen es nicht geht, dass du von innen auf den konfigurierten dyndns-Namen zugreifst.
<xerxes> naja ich habe die einstellungen das macht der speedport also ja (t-com) mit und ja auch portweiterleitungen
<xerxes> wenn man 2 1/2 Tage daran sitzt nur damit man eine cloud hat... 
<DerProfessor> OK Hauptsache es klappt jetzt 
<xerxes> es klappt ja nicht
<DerProfessor> Oh sry ich meinte tuor 
<xerxes> achso
<jokrebel> xerxes: Wie sash_ sagte. Versuchst Du es über eine andere Verbindung (UMTS zB.)?
<jokrebel> xerxes: on "innen" heraus wird es nämlich kaum plappen.
<jokrebel> von
<jokrebel> klappen
<xerxes> umts habe ich leider keine möglichkeit hier auf dem land
<jokrebel> xerxes: Wenn Du es hinter dem gleichen Router versuchst; vergiss es.
<xerxes> aber ich muss doch wenn ich die dyndns adresse eingebe die apache2 seite sehen können
<sash_> xerxes: Nicht, wenn der Speedport dich nicht rauslässt, wenn du auf die dyndns-Adresse zugreifst, die er ja selber ist.
<sash_> xerxes: Hast du kein Smartphone mit Datenvertrag?
<xerxes> klar aber kein empfang
<jokrebel> oder nen Nachbarn mit WLAN das Du mal zum testen nutzen kannst?
<xerxes> wartet kurz bitte
<tuor> DerProfessor, jo. 
<sash_> xerxes: http://www.administrator.de/forum/speedport-lte-ii-von-intern-per-dyndns-zugreifen-204136.html
<kubine> Title: Speedport LTE II - von intern per dyndns zugreifen - administrator.de (at www.administrator.de)
<xerxes> ich habe ja keinen speedport lte II ich habe ein speedport w7xxV 
<sash_> xerxes: Es geht ja auch nur ums Prinzip.
<tuor> Ist es normal dass der Installer (Server 14.04) die EFI-Partition der Platten mountet und mir dann vorschlaegt sie wieder zu umounten. Dabei erwaehnt er nicht, dass es sich um die EFI-Partition handelt. Ich habe es nachgeschaut um zu wissen was er da gemountet hat.
<tuor> Kurz, soll ich die Partition umounten oder nicht?
<xerxes> will auch nicht über eine andere verbindung
<sash_> xerxes: Geht pingen über ne andere Verbindugn?
<sash_> tuor: Puh... Eigentlich sollte da erst gemountet werden, wenn die Partition formatiert wurde, und sonst gar nix.
<sash_> tuor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren <- Gelesen? Steht da vielleicht was dazu?
<kubine> Title: EFI Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> sash_, sollte.. ja habe ich. Und nein.
<jokrebel> xerxes: wo hast die "andere Vervindung" jetzt her zum testen?
<tuor> Hmm da die Efipartition aber schon vorhanden ist, versucht er diese ja zu verwenden. Er wird sie also nicht formatieren...
<jokrebel> *b
<sash_> tuor: Installierst du da neben was oder ganz alleine Ubuntuß
<sash_> ?
<tuor> Auf dem Rechner ist kein OS Drauf und es soll fuer den Moment sicher nur dieses Drauf. Also werde ich die EFI Partition einfach mal loeschen neu erstellen.
<xerxes> Zeitüberschreitung
<sash_> xerxes: Ja, hat also nix mit dem Apache zu tun, sondern mit dyndns und deinem Speedport.
<xerxes> ja
<jokrebel> xerxes: wo hast die "andere Verbindung" jetzt her zum testen?
<xerxes> vpn
<sash_> xerxes: Dyndns-Einrichtung ist mit Sicherheit da irgendwo in den Docs deines Routers erklärt.
<jokrebel> vpn über _Deinen_ Router?
<tuor> Ich versuch es mal. Melde mich wieder wenns klapt oder nicht.
<xerxes> vpn über meinen router nach canada und dann wieder zurück
<xerxes> anderes gibt es hier auf dem land leider nicht... ich wohnen nun mal auf dem land
<jokrebel> xerxes: Such Dir für solche Experiment doch wirklich besser einen _echten_ anderen Zugang zum Internet.
<jokrebel> xerxes: Da fahr zum nächsten Nabarn/Freund oder in die Arbeit
<jokrebel> Nachbarn
<sash_> xerxes: Bist du da dann per SSH oder so auf einem Host in dem anderen Netzwerk? Oder Remotedesktop? Dann ist das kein Problem. 
<sash_> xerxes: Wenn du dann wieder von deinem eigenen Rechner aus pingst, ist das nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig.
<xerxes> nee laptop genommen und da die vpn aufgebaut
<sash_> xerxes: Full Tunnel?
<xerxes> naja laut ip adresse bin ich irgendwo in canada
<tuor> sdd: 1: 536.9MB EFIboot; 2: 255.9 ext4 /boot; 3: 119.2GB crypto     so sieht es auf der Platte aus. Im verschluesselten Volumen (alles Logical Volumes mit ext4): home 8.6G /home; opt 4.3G /opt; root 8.6G /; swap 18.4G; tmp 4.3G /tmp; usr 4.3G /usr; var 4.3G /var;
<tuor> Ok gebe zu ein wenig kompiziert. Aber sollte gehen. Eine fuer EFI, eine Fuer /boot, dann / und der Rest ist sowieso optional.
<xerxes> habe gerade was entdeckt wenn ich rein meine ip plus port eingebe dann gehts
<tuor> Oder habe ich etwas vergessen?
<jokrebel> xerxes: Und die DynDNSadresse + Port geht nicht?
<tuor> "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI4 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdd) at /boot/efi failed." Nur sagt der mir nicht warum.
<xerxes> nein
<jokrebel> xerxes: Geht die DynDNS-Adresse überhaupt? (für andere sachen)
<xerxes> also meine ip wird angezeigt danach verliert sich aber wieder der ping
<jokrebel> und " verliert sich aber wieder der ping" heist genau was? Vielleicht solltes Du das mal nopasten.
<jokrebel> !pasten > xerxes 
<kubine> xerxes: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xerxes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9317715/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tuor> ahh! Jetzt hab ichs. Natuerlich. Ich muss da erst ein Dateisystem drauf tun. Klar Der weis ja nicht ob die Partition neu ist und formatiert werden muss oder ob das schon andere Bootloader drauf sind. 
<bekks> xerxes: dyndns von "intern" testen funktioniert in fast keinem Fall, weil dein Router sehr erfolgreich darin ist, einen Loop zu verhindern.
<xerxes> bekks: woher weiß mein router das ich nicht in canada bin 
<bekks> xerxes: Fangen wir doch mal von vorne an: Was versuchst du genau?
<xerxes> ich versuche eine owncloud zuerstellen
<jokrebel> xerxes: Also ich kann das pingen und auch per Browser drauf zugreifen. ...und den Namen solltest Du nun besser ändern ;-)
<bekks> Was genau hat das mit dyndns zu tun?
<xerxes> ich muss ja irgendwie darauf zugreifen
<xerxes> dachte dazu brauche ich einen server der nicht lokal ist
<bekks> Falsch gedacht :)
<xerxes> Oo
<xerxes> moment
<xerxes> heißt das ich habe mich jetzt 2 1/2 tage damit abgemüht und du sagst mir das funktioniert auch ohne?
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Ich habe z.B. auf meinem Desktop Rechner eine Owncloud laufen, für den ganzen Dokumentenkram, der zuhause so rumfliegt.
<xerxes> okay
<tuor> Ich haette ein Verbesserungsvorschlag fuer das Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren
<kubine> Title: EFI Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> tuor: Dann meldDich doch da an, und editier den Artikel.
<xerxes> aber ich möchte ja das auch mein Vater bilder hochladen kann und 
<tuor> bekks, ok.. Hm geht das einfach so?
<xerxes> also ich will eine owncloud für alle Fotos die auf meiner hochzeit gemacht wurden... 
<xerxes> darum habe ich gedacht dyndns
<bekks> xerxes: Dann musst du deine Owncloud irgendwie erreichbar machen. Ob die jetzt auf einem eigenen Server läuft (was dyndns völlig sinnfrei macht) oder per dyndns erreichtbar auf einem Rechner der 24/7 bei Dir zuhause läuft, ist egal.
<bekks> Ich glaube, Dir ist nicht ganz klar, was dyndns ist und wozu man es braucht.
<xerxes> doch man braucht sie um ip adressen, die sich verändern zu binden.
<bekks> GEnau. Und deswegen braucht man dyndns niemals, wenn man einen eigenen Server "in Canada" betreibt.
<xerxes> nein
<xerxes> nein
<xerxes> meine vpn ist in canada
<xerxes> aber mein rechner ist hier
<bekks> Wie wäre es wenn du in drei ganzen Sätzen mal dein Vorhaben und dein Setup erklärst.
<bekks> In jedem zweiten Satz kommt irgendwas neues dazu.
<xerxes> also gut. Ich möchte für meine Gäste die auf meiner hochzeit waren eine owncloud erstellen, habe gelesen das ich dafür apache2 benötige habe dieses installiert. Da ein Server eine ip hat wollte ich diese binden an eine Dyndns. (was bisher nicht geklappt hat). Wenn das funktioniert wollte ich owncloud installieren, da ich so ja den Zugang gewährleisten kann.
<tuor> Gibt es fuer die 
<bekks> Das ist alles egal. Die einzig wichtige Information gerade war "Ich will eine Owncloud erstellen."
<bekks> WO wiellst du sie erstellen? Wo steht der Server dafür?
<bekks> *willst
<bekks> Wozu genau hast du ein VPN, warum willst du Dyndns verwenden?
<xerxes> in meinem zimmer ausrangierter PC
<tuor> sry, bin auf enter gekommen. Gibt die moeglichkeit, einen "Vorschlag" zu machen wie man es bearbeiten sollte? Ich meine ich kann doch nicht einfach da reinschreiben. Mein Deutsch ist nicht das beste.
<bekks> xerxes: Und der soll dann 24/7 laufen?
<xerxes> richtig
<sash_> tuor: Wenn du unsicher bist, es gibt eine Diskussionsseite zu jedem Wiki-Artikel, da kannst du erstmal schreiben.
<tuor> sash_, ah ok. Hmm ja bin ich.. thx
<jokrebel> bekks: Das VPN versuchte er nur um "von extern" zu testen.
<bekks> xerxes: Und woran genau scheitert es nun?
<xerxes> das es nicht online ist
<bekks> Wer oder was ist "es"?
<bekks> Und wer oder was sollte warum genau "online" sein?
<jokrebel> xerxes: Doch! Es ist online. Ich kann ja drauf zugreifen von hier ;-)
<xerxes> Oo
<bekks> xerxes: Dein Router ist so intelligent und verhindert Loops - auf wenn Du ein VPN verwendest.
<jokrebel> 18:50 < jokrebel       > xerxes: Also ich kann das pingen und auch per Browser drauf zugreifen. ...und den Namen solltest Du nun besser ändern ;-)
<xerxes> ja sollte ich leider ;) aber danke jokrebel für diese info
<jokrebel> was Du wohl noch nicht tatest ;-)
<bekks> Der Name ist doch egal.
<bekks> Den Zugang sicherst du ja sowieso ab, von daher ist der Name unkritisch.
<xerxes> das heißt ja aber ich war doch garnicht so falsch :D
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was du genau meinst...
<tuor> hat alles geklappt. :) Supi. Thx wieder mal an euch. :)
<jokrebel> xerxes: Wenn Du nicht vom "Selbsttest" redest, der aus dem eigenen Netz nicht klappen kann; ja.
<jokrebel> xerxes: BTW warum "C:\Users\User>ping..." geht es da noch nichtmal um ein Ubuntu-Gerät? (selbst mit wär das Thema schon genug offtopic)
<tuor> sash_, so mal hineingeschrieben. :)
<xerxes> naja mein laptop windows 8 --> firma. Server Ubuntu
<xerxes> kann man denn irgendwie upload begrenzung vergrößern?
<xerxes> sorry unnötige frage steht im wiki
<Schnitzel42> Wenn ich von Windows (Putty etc.) per ssh Kommandozeile mc ausführe, wie kann ich da Mausklicks aktivieren? Es werden irgendwie nur die "Koordinaten" gepastet, wenn ich was klicke
<Guest90912> Gesucht: rm "alle Soft-Links". Im Klartext: Wie löscht man in einem Verzeichnis alle Soft-Links (Symbolische Links), wenn man nicht weiß, wie sie heißen, und lässt dabei alle anderen Dateien unberührt?
<bekks> find . -type s --max-depth=1
<tuor> wie kann ich mir eine liste anzeigen lassen, was fuer Packete eine Repo mir zu verfuegung stellt?
<bekks> http://serverfault.com/questions/252333/list-all-packages-from-a-repository-in-ubuntu-debian
<kubine> Title: list all packages from a repository in ubuntu / debian - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<tuor> bekks, thx
<Guest90912> bekks: vielen Dank, so geht's: find -maxdepth 1 -type l -delete
<dreamon> Ist es bei euch auch so, das im /tmp Verzeichnis ständig eine Datei angelegt wird, diese wieder gelöscht wird und wieder erzeugt wird. ".gnome_desktop_thumbnail." als Endung ist dann 5stelliges Hexzeug. Dieses Hexzeug ändert sich ständig. Das ganze passiert nahezu sekündlich.
<bekks> Was stört dich daran?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du weist, dass /tmp für genau solche temorären Sachen von allen Programmen da ist.
<dreamon> Korrigiere 6stelliger hex
<dreamon> jokrebel, ja richtig. ist /tmp im Ram oder hdd?
<jokrebel> warum wär das wichtig?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Weil wenn auf die HDD ginge eine ständige Beanspruchung der HDD nicht gut wäre
<sash_> dreamon: Kann man einstellen.
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<bekks> dreamon: Was ein Mumpitz.
<bekks> dreamon: Du wirst es nicht schaffen, eine Festplatte mit /tmp totzuschreiben.
<dreamon> Und die Begründung dafür?
<dreamon> sash_, Was kann man wo einstellen?
<oktay> da wird ja wieder gemumpitzt
<oktay> her
<bekks> dreamon: Begründung: "Deine Festplatte hält das aus."
<sash_> dreamon: /etc/fstab
<dreamon> sash_, Achso du redest ob das /tmp im Ram ist oder nicht. Ich dachte du meinst die Schreibzugriffe des Thumnail teils
<dreamon> sash_, /tmp steht nicht erwähnt in der /etc/fstab
<koegs>  dreamon: ein bisschen eigen-initiative bringt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung#Verlagerung-von-tmp
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> koegs, Mir gings nur darum wo die /tmp geschrieben wird. Danke für den tip.
<abc> Wie muss man bei testdisk die partitionen setzen damit kein structure bad entsteht
<abc> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3822/l2jy9zra_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Screenshot from 2014-11-30 21:55:18.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<abc> das letzte ntfs sollte windows sein, man kann es aber mit p nicht oeffnen
<abc> wenn ich da einen stern setzte und alle anderen ein L entsteht structure bad
<abc> Ist es erlaubt auf partition C den Stern und alle anderen auf primary
<uhmala> hi
<uhmala> ich habe z.B. im acrobat reader bei den menus weisse schrift auf grauen hintergrund fuer selektierte eintraege....wie kann man das aendern?
<k1l_> ich würde mal auf das theme tippen
<uhmala> http://s23.postimg.org/6wne905xn/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2014_11_30_23_27_45.png
<uhmala> ja, aber das ist default ubuntu theme, ambiance; da wurde nix verstellt
<uhmala> das ist mit ubuntu 14.10
<abc> @k1: hast du auch einen tipp wie die partitionen mit testdisk zu setzen sind 
<k1l_> uhmala: wo noch? ausser dem adobe?
<k1l_> *acrobat
<k1l_> uhmala: also das menü sollte da auch dunkel sein und die hervorhebung mit orange.
<k1l_> uhmala: starte mal unity-tweak-tool und guck welches theme du da an hast
<uhmala> k1l_: in skype ist es auch so
<k1l_> überschreiben die apps vlt die theme settings?
<uhmala> gtk thema ist ambiance und fensterrahmenthema auch; ich hab auch schon hin und her geswitcht
<uhmala> k1l_: hmm, bei skype kann ich unter optionen den "Stil" waehlen, "Cleanlooks" scheint es zu fixen, wohingegen der Stil "Desktopeinstellungen" voreingestellt war
<uhmala> k1l_: unter adobe acrobat reader finde ich so eine einstellung nicht
<tuor> wie kann in vino-server so einstellen dass er nur auf 127.0.0.1 hoert?
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-23
<freakyy> ok i dotn know - my vim is messed up. if i press i then backspace it doesnt erase if i press arrow keys it prints B and Ds into the file. i cant edit like this. can anyone tell me what i should add into vimrc file to fix this?
<David1977> freakyy: this is a german Ubuntu channel ;)
<David1977> freakyy: maybe deinstalling and reinstalling vim might help ;)
<freakyy> danke sorry hab nur in der falschen sprache geschrieben ;D
<freakyy> nein da musste ich was in die vimrc einfügen
<David1977> alles klar...habe darin noch nicht rumgefrickelt. Von daher wäre es in dem Fall für mich einfacher gewesen es neu zu installieren ;)
<krytarik> David1977: Nur hätte das nicht geholfen.
<David1977> weil die config datei bestehen bleibt?
<krytarik> Jap.
<David1977> damn ;)
<krytarik> Außerdem war es scheinbar nie richtig.
<David1977> wie ist es wenn man die config datei löscht...legt vim dann eine mit default optionen neu an?
<krytarik> Müsste ich testen. :P
<David1977> ja, kann ich auch selber machen. Musst du jetzt nicht machen ;)
<David1977> aber danke
<krytarik> lol
<David1977> dachte nur du wüsstest es vielleicht aus dem Stehgreif
<krytarik> Nö, benutze seit Ewigkeiten meine derzeitige Config.
<David1977> welche nimmt man denn da? /etc/vim/vimrc oder die in /usr/share?
<David1977> ah, schon verstanden...etc ist global
<David1977> oder, nee
<krytarik> David1977: Die Letztere ist'n Symlink. :P
<krytarik> (Zur Ersten.)
<David1977> ach, natürlich...
<David1977> ist schon spät und ich fühl mich nicht besonders :D
<David1977> danke ;)
<krytarik> lol
<David1977> locate sollte da mehr infos rausspucken ;)
<freakyy> gibts eigentlich kein gutes screenshot programm für gnome? dieses gnome-screenshot kann sich nichtmal den pfad merken wo ich das letzte bild gespeichert hab
<David1977> bringt dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel...aber da ich Kubuntu nutze habe ich ksnapshot installiert und da kann ich direkt "speichern unter" anwenden
<freakyy> hm ok
<freakyy> ne ich mag kein kubuntu
<freakyy> früher fand ichs besser als gnome aber inzwischen mag ich gnome lieber ;D
<David1977> gibt auch ganz interessante command line tools dafür 
<David1977> scrot habe ich mal getested
<freakyy> ne ich mag lieber gui tools
<David1977> etwas kryptisch für einen einfachen  screenshot, aber läuft
<freakyy> ne das mag ich ned
<David1977> sorry, wenn das doof klingt, aber kannst du nicht ksnapshot auch unter gnome installieren?
<David1977> sudo apt-get install ksnapshot?!
<freakyy> ich probiers mal
<David1977> aber verurteil mich nicht, wenn das proggi kde abhängigkeiten benötigt
<David1977> ich bin mir da unsicher
<bunyip> klar, dann bekommt er den halben kde mit installiert
<David1977> dann würde ich es lassen
<David1977> das wäre dann etwas overkill ;)
<freakyy> naja ich will kde eh noch installiern
<bunyip> xfce4-screenshooter ist gut, ich weiss aber nicht wie viele deps das unter gnome rein zieht.
<freakyy> damit ich da auch mal reinbooten kann und mir das so anguggn kann
<David1977> gimp kann das aber auch, so wie es hier steht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos
<bunyip> dann ist es egal, wenn du eh kde installierst
<freakyy> leute wie kann ich eigentlilhc kubuntu-desktop installiern, ohne dass der ubuntu splash screen beim booten weg geht und auch nicht der login manager?
<David1977> ich meine, du kannst das mit dem Login manager einstellen
<freakyy> ok und wie das mitm splash screen?
<David1977> keine Ahnung
<David1977> Ich habe mal Mate installiert und da ist jetzt auch ein anderer login manager
<David1977> kümmert mich aber nicht
<freakyy> hm, xfce4-screenshot is praktisch kann man direkt auf imgur hochladen. nur leider isses lang zum eintippen und es hat keine tray funktion so wie ich das jetzt sehe
<krytarik> freakyy: Für Xfce schon.
<krytarik> freakyy: Und vielleicht versuchst du's mal mit dem 'plasma-desktop'-Paket.
<freakyy> das is kde oder? aber dann ahb ich ja ned den ganzen desktop oder? ich weiss ned ... weisst du das oder ist das von dir auch nur geraten?
<freakyy> krytarik
<k1l_> das zieht dir einen arsch voll kde kram mit
<freakyy> wb David1977 
<k1l_> und der kde kram ist zur zeit eh eher dafür bekannt nicht zu funktionieren. also ist das dann doppelt unnötig
<krytarik> "<freakyy> leute wie kann ich eigentlilhc kubuntu-desktop installiern, ohne dass der ubuntu splash screen beim booten weg geht und auch nicht der login manager?"
<krytarik> ↑
<freakyy> ok gut danke ;D
<freakyy> das probier ich dann mal aus morgen
<freakyy> jetzt muss ihc shclafen gehn
<bunyip> setze dir ein alias in die .bashrc, z.b.: alias shot='xfce-screenshooter'
<k1l_> ich weiß auch gar nicht ob kde5 ohne ssdm überhaupt funktioniert.
<freakyy> sitz schon den ganzen tag for ubuntu .. leider hab ich innerhalb von 5 stunden keinen prop. graka treiber installiert bekommen ;(
<freakyy> vor
<freakyy> k1l_: ok danke evtl installier ichs dann doch ned mal guggn
<freakyy> jenachdem wie viel lust ich hab
<freakyy> was macht ihr eigentlich den ganzen tag so mit eurem linux?
<freakyy> auch rumspielen? :D
<bunyip> produktiv arbeiten, alles was man mit einem Betriebssystem bzw. dessen Programmen so macht.
<freakyy> bunyip: hm ok ;D
<freakyy> so ich bin dann mal off
<freakyy> gdn8
<tokam> Hi, ich habe gerade auf Ubuntu 15.10 geupdatet.
<tokam> Wenn ich neu starte erscheint keine GUI.
<tokam> Es ko
<tokam> Es kommt ein Fehler in main.c mit einer Zeilennummer. auf tty7
<tokam> ich habe nun mit startx xorg auf tty 8 gestartet und eine GUI erhalten.
<tokam> Was kann ich tun, damit ich wieder zugang zu xorg habe?
<tokam> nach dem normalen Start des PCs
<tokam> I am having an Lenovo G550
<dadrc> tokam: pack mal die Fehlermeldung in einen Pastebin und gib uns die URL
<tokam> die kann ich gerade nicht abrufen.
<dadrc> Ohne Fehlermeldung kriegen wir aber nicht raus, was schiefgelaufen ist
<dadrc> Hast du überhaupt Zugriff auf das System?
<tokam> ja ich konnte eine GUI starten mit startx auf anderem tty
<tokam> ich starte mal den PC neu und hoffe gleich wieder hier zu sein mit Fehlermeldung 
<dadrc> ok. netzwerk auch da?
<dadrc> warte ma, kriegen wir auch ohne neustart hin
<tokam> oder ohne, weil ich andere Nvidia Treiber installiert habe.
<tokam> ok....
<dadrc> Geh mal in /var/log
<tokam> ach komm, ich bin in 3-4 Minuten wieder hier (habe SSDs)
<tokam> Hi, hatte nicht direkt wieder Internet
<tokam> Funktioniert leider noch nicht
<tokam> Also es wird nur eine Zeile direkt nach dem Start angezeigt:
<tokam> [main.c:1921]                                              check_verbosity:redirecting debug output to /dev/tty7
<tokam> dadrc: Hast Du eine Idee?
<tokam> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<stevieh> tokam: bleibt der Bildschirm komplett schwarz oder kommt dann ne Konsole?
<tokam> er bleibt schwarz und oben steht in weiß diese Meldung stevieh
<tokam> Ich nutze Mate
<stevieh> dann solltest du mal schauen, was in der /var/log/X.org.0.log steht, wenn er nicht startet
<tokam> in dieser Datei stevieh? Ich habe ja danach mit startx gestartet
<tokam> startx -- :1 vt8 
<stevieh> na, dann lass das mal, bei nächsten Mal. Bzw. kann sein, dass es dann ne andere X.org.1... oder so ist. Mussu reinschauen und Zeitstempel schauen.
<tokam> und auf tty7 ist immer noch die fehlerhafte xorg
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern
<tokam> Die Zeitstempel sehen merkwürdig aus. 54.587
<tokam> Ahh oben am Kopf der Datei steht eine Zeit
<tokam> ich sehe aber nichts verdächtiges in der log datei
<tokam> da steht welche treiber geladen wurden 
<tokam> Was kann es denn noch sein, wenn xorg mit startx startet aber nicht beim booten
<stevieh> was ist denn der dm unter mate?
<tokam> gnome?
<stevieh> da kackt wohl die xsession ab
<tokam> stevieh: normalerweise kommt doch immer der ubuntu anmelde bildschirm
<tokam> dieser erscheint nicht
<stevieh> probier mal - ohne dass ein X gestartet ist, als root "service lightdm start"
<tokam> ok, dann bin ich aber kurz weg
<tokam> wie schaffe ich es, dass kein X gestartet ist
<tokam> das startet sich doch immer wieder neu, wenn ich x kille
<tokam> muss ich vorher gdm beenden?
<stevieh> schau mit ps nach, ob da überhaupt ein X läuft - und wenn ja, service lightdm stop
<tokam> ok
<tokam> dann bin ich kurz weg
<stevieh> sicher, dass da ein gdm läuft? wenn ja dann änder das von oben in gdm.
<stevieh> too late ;-)
<tokam> da bekomme ich exit status 1
<tokam> ich versuche ein pastebin zu erstellen
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2661
<tokam> line 137 enthält einen critical error
<stevieh> und der dm läuft danach nicht?
<tokam> hier der vollständige log: http://pastebin.com/j0b1r5c0
<tokam> nein der läuft danach nicht
<stevieh> ist das neu neuinstallation? 
<stevieh> ah, update von 15.04 auf 15.10...
<stevieh> ich würde eher am Ende den Fehler mal gugln
<tokam> soll ich dann diesen patch installieren? 
<tokam> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/test/
<tokam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/marco/+bug/1496574
<tokam> hier habe ich noch etwas gefunden
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/692590/hard-crash-on-gnome-x-login-after-15-10-upgrade
<tokam> stevieh: gibt es eine möglichkeit das problem zu lösen oder zu umgehen?
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht...
<k1l_> was ist das problem? du kommst nicht mehr rein nahc dem upgrade?
<stevieh> tokam: probier mal den gdm durch den lightdm zu ersetzen.
<tokam> service lightdm start stürzt ab k1l_
<tokam> startx (auf einem freien tty) klappt aber
<tokam> stevieh: wie mache ich das?
<k1l_> startx verbiegt einem auch eher die rechte
<stevieh> also, was für einen dm hast du nun am laufen?
<k1l_> was kommt denn wenn du sudo service lightdm restart machst?
<stevieh> gdm oder lightdm?
<tokam> k1l_: ich hatte lightdm gestoppt
<tokam> stevieh: ich habe einfach startx eingetippt aktuell
<k1l_> also vom backlog sieht mir das nach nvidia treiber geshizzle aus. hast du da mal treiber per hand installiert?
<tokam> k1l_:  und dann lightdm wieder gestartet was zu einem exit 1 führte mit hinweis auf einen befehl der mir einen error.log ausgab nämlich diesen
<stevieh> nein, ich meine welcher dm ist installiert...
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/j0b1r5c0
<tokam> stevieh: wo sehe ich das
<stevieh> ok, ich bin draussen, ist mir zu hektisch
<tokam> k1l_: ja, ich habe nachdem der fehler auftrat auf den treiber nochmal geupgraded
<k1l_> du redest von gnome. ist das ein ubuntu-gnome?
<tokam> ja ubuntu 15.10 gnome (mit Mate)
<tokam> Mate hatte ich nachinstalliert, nachdem es raus kam.
<tokam> es sind die Pakete lightdm und gdm installiert
<tokam> soll ich lightdm mit synaptics deinstallieren?
<k1l_> also das kann schon sein. dass sich da verschiedene nachinstallierte gnome-mate sachen in die quere kommen
<tokam> und was sollte ich tun (außer alles neuinstallieren?)
<tokam> wenn ich lightdm deinstalliere wird ubuntu-desktop deinstalliert 
<tokam> zumindest beim vollständigen deinstallieren
<k1l_> ubuntu-desktop nutzt du doch gar nicht
<k1l_> du hast doch gnome-shell oder mate da in der nutzung dachte ich
<tokam> also deinstalliere ich mal lightdm
<k1l_> jo, alles wegmachen (auch den händischen nvidia) dann mate-desktop-environment installieren.
<k1l_> mate ist ja seit 14.04 in den ubuntu repos drin
<tokam> oh jetzt wird ein neuer kernel gebaut
<tokam> Obwohl ich Mate nutzte war das Paket Ubuntu-Mate-Desktop nicht installiert
<tokam> Ärgere mich schon ein bisschen auf 15.10 geupdatet zu haben :D 
<stevieh> ahwas
<tokam> irgendetwas wird verändert sein oder nicht mehr gehen
<tokam> **reboot
<tokam> danke :)
<freakyy> ich hab ubuntu mit lvm installiert - wo finde ich jetzt ein backup tool das die snapshots speichern kann? :D
<freakyy> so ich google mal nach mate desktop mich interessiert mal was das is ;D
<freakyy> ubuntu mate sieht ja aus wie gnome ;D
<tokam> Also die Installation von Ubuntu-Mate-Desktop hat wohl lightdm wieder installiert, zumindest war das aktiv
<tokam> und es kam wieder zum Fehler beim Start
<freakyy> ich will neuen ati treiber wie oft werden denn die gereleased
<k1l_> freakyy: du willst keine neuen. du willst welche die funktionieren.
<k1l_> freakyy: und pro ubuntu release gibts meistens keine neuen von ubuntu.
<stevieh> tokam: das ist doch die normale intel grafik?... ich denke das ist kein grafik thema, wenn startx geht
<tokam> kann sein, aber was tun damit ich starten kann
<freakyy> k1l_: was is pro ubuntu release?
<k1l_> ich glaube fast, dass das ein hybridgraka problem ist. beim start mit lightdm ist die falsche karte nicht fertig. und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da gleichzeitig noch nen paar PPAs schräge abhängigkeiten reinbringen bei mate was ja ein gnome downgrade macht bei manchen sachen
<stevieh> tokam: ist das nun ne reine intel grafik oder was istdrin?
<k1l_> freakyy: ubuntu 15.04 hat eine version von fglry, 15.10 hat eine neuere version von fglrx,....
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2663
<tokam> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<k1l_> also gar keine nvidia?
<stevieh> sach ich doch
<tokam> was kann ich tun?
<stevieh> gugln
<k1l_> tokam: also nochmal: der lightdm startet gar nicht?
<tokam> nein
<tokam> service gdm funktioniert, aber es erscheint hier kein bild
<k1l_> und das mit dem startx würde ich wie gesagt lassen, weil dir das von einigen sachen die rechte verbiegt
<tokam> service lightdm führt zu einem exit 1 und dem pastebin den ich vorhin gepostet habe
<k1l_> wenn gdm geht, dann gibts auch nen bild.
<tokam> k1l_: das kommando lief durch aber es kam kein bild.
<tokam> ich habe jemanden gefunden der beim upgrade auf 14.4 mit mate das gleiche problem hatte, dann gnome installierte und es behoben war das probiere ich nun auch
<tokam> *reboot
<tokam> Jetzt kommt Xorg nach dem Start aber er sagt, dass er in einem low graphics mode sei und die Treiber nicht erkannt habe und ich die Konfig ändern müsse
<tokam> mit startx funktioniert xorg aber noch
<k1l> welche graka hast du denn da genau?
<k1l> und was hast du da an treibern händisch installiert?
<tokam> diese 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<tokam> die im Lenovo G550 installiert ist.
<tokam> Ich hatte die ganzen Nvidia sachen entfernt
<tokam> und probiere es nun nochmal mit.
<tokam> Es muss ja einen Grund haben, warum ich die mal aufgespielt hatte
<k1l> *sigh*
<tokam> ?
<tokam> was heißt das
<k1l> das soll einen seuftzer meinerseits darstellen
<tokam> gut dass es nichts nationalsozialistisches bedeutet 
<tokam> was empfiehlst du denn?
<k1l> ich versteh nicht ganz warum du da nichtmal der sache auf den grund gehst und stattdessen immer mehr sachen machst die die lösung des eigentlichen problems nur noch deutlich erschweren
<k1l> für mich klingt das nach einem super zerbasteltem system.
<tokam> wie gehe ich dem auf den grund?
<tokam> ich starte mal neu und lese mir den fehler bericht durch
<k1l> welche PPAs sind denn da immernoch aktiv? welcher kernel?
<k1l> ....
<tokam> Ich werde aus dem Fehlerbericht nicht schlau. Das Datum darin scheint auch immer falsch zu sein.
<tokam> Ich kann in diesem minimalen xorg auch nicht die xorg-conf anzeigen.
<tokam> Oder bearbeiten, obwohl es angeboten wird im Menü.
<tokam> Das automatische reprarieren der config scheint auch ohne Erfolg zu sein.
<tokam> Rekonfiguration von xorg habe ich schon ausgeführt.
<tokam> ich deinstalliere gnome und nvidia-drivers wieder
<k1l> warum hast du denn überhaupt die nvidia treiber installiert o_O
<tokam> weiß ich auch nicht
<tokam> kann es sein, dass die intel karte diesen nutzen kann?
<k1l> nein
<tokam> in ausnahmefällen?
<k1l> nicht wenn du eine hybridkarte (also nvidia graka und cpu mit integrierter intel graka) hast
<tokam> was kann ich jetzt machen
<tokam> ich gehe halt bei Ubuntu davon aus, mir keine xorg conf schreiben zu müssen
<k1l> auf jeden fall mal den nvidia treiber da runterschmeissen
<k1l> tokam: bei deinem bastelsystem wundert mich gar nichts
<tokam> habe ich schon
<tokam> weiter?
<k1l> was für PPAs hast du da noch?
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2664
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<tokam> ich habe einen im GL40 Chipsatz integrierten, GMA 4500M Grafikchip
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2665
<tokam> Die Fehlermeldung besagte, dass keine Graphic und Input devices erkannt wurden.
<k1l> kannst du jetzt mal "dmesg" in einen pastebin packen?
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2666
<k1l> welcher kernel ist bei "uname -a"?
<k1l> ist nur eine zeile, kann ruhig hier rien
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error/141607#141607
<tokam> Linux localhost.altergear.net 4.2.0-19-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 11 11:39:30 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> apt-cache policy  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2667
<tokam> Ich habe meine lightdm config angepasst und teste ob es nun klappt.
<tokam> k1l: hat nichts gebracht. unity-greeter ist auch bereits installiert
<tokam> k1l: ich kann auch mal genau das machen was du sagst?
<tokam> hier steht dass ich ein neues ppa hinzufügen solle
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<tokam>   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa -y
<tokam> *reboot
<freakyy> also ich krieg mein ati treiber auch nicht installiert. ich hab source compile, build package - alles versucht. auch die packages in zusätzliche treiber nix compiliert, generiert oder funktioniert 
<k1l> freakyy: wat?
<k1l> freakyy: warum kompilierst du da selber?
<freakyy> weil build package auch nicht funktoniert
<freakyy> da findet er nachdem er 5-10 mins gearbeitet hat die .deb files ned
<k1l> so funktioniert das auch nicht. das sind binary blobs und keine open source pakete.
<freakyy> ja aber der installer sollte doch seine iegenen pakete finden
<freakyy> der ati installer von der amd website
<k1l> welches howto befolgst du da?
<freakyy> moment
<freakyy> https://github.com/kolasa/fglrx-core-15.201/issues/2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD https://bluehatrecord.wordpress.com/2015/09/17/installing-the-proprietary-amd-catalyst-15-9-fglrx-15-201-driver-on-fedora-22-with-linux-kernel-4-1-6/
<freakyy> hab aber kernel 4.2
<k1l> du hast da schon gesehen, dass da "FEDORA" steht?
<k1l> freakyy: du willst also umbedingt dein system grillen?
<freakyy> ja aber ich konnte es ja mal versuchen mit dem compiliern
<freakyy> nein will ich ned
<freakyy> in jedem fall ahts eh ned funktoniert
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/FGLRX
<k1l> deutsches ubuntu wiki.
<k1l> und warum nochmal genau installierst du nicht einfach das "fglrx" paket aus dem ubuntu repo?
<tokam> Hallo liebe Ubuntu Gemeinde.
<tokam> Ich kann immer noch nicht lightdm starten nach dem Update auf 15.10
<freakyy> k1l: weil wenn der treiber geladen ist sehe ich lauter bunte linien schwarze balken, alles is verschoben also bild gehts rechts raus fängtl links wieder an
<freakyy> k1l: und alles reagiert sehr langsam und is kaum lesbar
<k1l> freakyy: schua mal nach ob das bei deiner ubuntu version und deiner graka ein bekanntes problem ist.
<tokam> k1l: was soll ich tun
<k1l> tokam: was sagt das Xorg.log in /var/log =
<k1l> ?
<freakyy> k1l: wo soll ich da nachguggn?
<k1l> freakyy: "lspci" nennt dir die graka
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2668
<freakyy> Radeon HD 7550M <-- hab nachgeguggd aber konnte jetzt auf die schnell kein bugreport finden
<tokam> k1l: ich glaube der log ist spannender: http://pastebin.info/?paste=2669
<k1l> tokam: welcher ist das?
<tokam> der failsafe log
<tokam> ein Ausschnitt davon. Oben stehen ältere Sachen.
<stevieh> ich glaub nicht, dass das zielführend ist.
<tokam> ich habe nach der Fehlermeldung gesucht und das hier gefunden
<tokam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484137
<k1l> freakyy: dann guck mal ob du den fglrx von deren amd/ati seite laden kannst und ob der dann besser funkioniert
<tokam> die haben eine intel 945 ich eine intel 965 Karte
<k1l> freakyy: anleitung findest du im ubuntusers wiki
<k1l> ist die kiste so alt?
<tokam> in der xorg.conf.failsafe steht Driver dbdev
<tokam> fbdev
<tokam> ich habe keine /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tokam> nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsage
<tokam> nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<freakyy> k1l: ich hab doch schon gesagt ich hab den ati treiber von deren website runtergeladen hab alles so gemacht wie in dem tutorial und mit noch paar anderen sachen aber wie gesagt, nachdem er dann die packages angeblich erstellt hat, findet er die .deb also die packages nicht und kommt immer nur file or directory not found
<k1l> tokam: eigentlich sollte die karte ootb laufen. intel ist da mit abstand am pflegeleichtesten. irgendwo scheint da in deinem system mal etwas verdammt schief gelaufen zu sein. versuch mal einen apt-get purge lightdm  und danach wieder neu installieren
<tokam> ootb?
<k1l> out of the box
<k1l> freakyy: du kannst da direkt den installer runterladen. und vergiss blos das fedora howto.
<k1l> freakyy: schau im wiki nach
<tokam> was soll ich nach dem purge machen?
<k1l> apt-get install lightdm
<tokam> Vorgegebene Anzeigenverwaltung: gdm, lightdm ?
<k1l> k.a. was ubuntu mate da standardmässig nutzt
<freakyy> k1l: auf welcher seite?
<tokam> lightdm
<k1l> freakyy: ubuntuusers.de
<tokam> k1l: reboot?
<k1l> so, ich muss jetzt mal afk
<k1l> tokam: ja
<tokam> k1l: ist es ein Problem, dass ich keine xorg.conf habe?
<k1l> tokam: nein
<tokam> bis gleich
<freakyy> k1l: von da hab ich die treiber schon ... 
<freakyy> da steht auch Der aktuelle Treiber ist von der AMD-Homepage {en} herunterzuladen.
<freakyy> also wie gesagt ich hab alle möglichen tuts etc. durch und nix hilft
<freakyy> ich mag paste.ubuntu.com und pastebinit funktkoniert auch gut damit ... das hab ich gleich mal auf meim debian server als default eingestellt mit der .pastebinit.xml ;D
<tokam> k1l: habe immer noch das Problem
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2670
<stevieh> tokam: tja, da musst du wohl echt rausbekommen, warum der lightdm stirbt
<stevieh> d.h. debugging anschauen
<tokam> und wie=
<stevieh> tante gugl benutzen.
<stevieh> https://astoryworthtelling.wordpress.com/2013/06/04/debugging-lightdm/
<tokam>  ich habe diese greeters
<tokam> lightdm-greeter.desktop  lightdm-gtk-greeter.desktop  unity-greeter.desktop
<iw2> nabend,
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2671
<iw2> ich versuche gerade 14.04.3 LTS (server) zu installieren
<iw2> nach der partitionierung legt der installer los mit dem formatieren
<iw2> und dann ist auf einmal der balken weg und nichts passiert
<stevieh> tokam: oh mann. Denk doch mal etwas abstrakter: schalte das debugging ein und lies dessen ausgabe.
<tokam> stevieh: habe ich das nicht gemacht (und im pastebin gepostet?)
<stevieh> nein
<freakyy> tokam: warum benutzt du eigentlich lightdm?
<freakyy> is der besser als der gdm?
<stevieh> du sollste schauen, wo der lightdm gestartet wird und dort das debug flag setzen
<tokam> freakyy: ich vermute weil es mate unterstützt?
<freakyy> tokam: hm ok :)
<tokam> also hier ... /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tokam> ?
<iw2> an eine konsole komme ich ran, mit alt-f2 aber was dann? habs erstmal mit dmesg -k versucht, aber da kommt nichts
<iw2> oh, ich glaube es geht weiter ...
<tokam> Eventuell hat das hier irgendwie mit meinem Problem zu tun
<tokam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242119&page=1
<tokam> aber das ist schon sehr alt
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2672
<stevieh> tokam: und, was steht in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log?
<tokam> Error writing X authority: Failed to open X authority /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority: No such file or directory
<stevieh> da würde ich jetzt am ehesten suchen.
<stevieh> haha danach kannste jetzt gugln und gut ist.
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/692577/ubuntu-15-10-boot-hangs-when-starting-lightdm
<tokam> der Ordner existiert nicht.
<tokam> Also lege ich den an?
<stevieh> ein guter plan
<tokam> es gibt aber /var/lib/lightdm-data/lightdm
<stevieh> oh es gibt in München auch ein Hofbräuhaus
<tokam> eventuell ist ein symlink besser als den Ordner anzulegen?
<stevieh> alter, mach den Ordner und gut ist.
<tokam> wie bist du darauf gekommen da nachzusehen?
<tokam> *reboot
<stevieh> wo nach? Warum der lightdm aussteigt? Na, so ein log musst du in beiden Richtungen lesen.
<tokam> wie meinst du das
<stevieh> von unten gelesen räumt der nur noch auf...
<tokam> wie bist du zum greeter log gekommen
<tokam> ahh
<tokam> [+0.21s] DEBUG: Session pid=4899: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<stevieh> genau.
<tokam> reboot
<stevieh> mann mann mann :-)
<tokam> jetzt ist etwas verrücktes passiert stevieh
<tokam> Nach dem Booten kam der Fehler, wenn ich aber lightdm als root im Debug-Mode gestartet habe, funktionierte alles.
<stevieh> dann lies nach dem booten, was im log des greeters steht und mach die rechte des ordners und den owner richtig. 
<tokam> die sind richtig
<tokam> also so wie unter dem link beschrieben.
<stevieh> dann schau ins Log
<tokam> ich reboote nochmal und schaue mir nochmal den greeter log an.
<tokam> in dem log steht immer noch: Error writing X authority: Failed to open X authority /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority: No such file or directory
<tokam> obwohl lightdm valide startete
<tokam> ich lösche mal den inhalt des logs
<tokam> und starte nun neu
<stevieh> und nach dem booten lightdm mit "service lightdm start" geht?
<stevieh> würde mich wundern.
<tokam> lightdm --debug --test-mode ging
<tokam> reboot ok?
<tokam> 3
<tokam> 2
<tokam> 1
<stevieh> er will nicht hören :-)
<tokam> jetzt ging es!
<tokam> ich habe nochmal ein reconfigure durchgeführt
<stevieh> na siehste.
<tokam> und ich will nicht hören?
<stevieh> hat ja nur 6h gedauert. 
<stevieh> lightdm als root starten nützt dir nix, wenn du kapieren willst, warum die Rechte nicht stimmen...
<tokam> stimmt
<stevieh> aber das ist alles auch ne Erfahrungssache: lernen solltest du draus, systematischer vorzugehen und nicht wirr alle hacks aus dem Netz auszuprobieren.
<tokam> ok
<tokam> ich würde mal sagen, dass das ein Bug war!
<tokam> Der eigentlich hätte nicht auftreten dürfen
<stevieh> ja, das stimmt. 
<stevieh> aber so isses. Immerhin bekommt man unter Linux - wenn man lesen kann - genug infos und die Möglichkeit sowas zu fixen.
<tokam> Und es gibt eine gute Community mit Leuten wie Dir stevieh und k1l! Vielen Dank :)
<stevieh> you're welcome!
<tessarakt> Hi! Wollte von 15.04 auf 15.10 upgraden ...
<tessarakt> Ergebnis: "Es konnte nicht ermittelt werden, welche Systemaktualisierungen verfügbar sind" und dieses /var/log/dist-upgrade/20151123-1956/apt.log: http://pastebin.com/8KKn4vHH
<tessarakt> hat jemand eine Idee, was das Problem ist?
<k1l> was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<tessarakt> Description:    Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l> kannst du mal "apt-cache policy" in einen pastbin packen?
<tessarakt> http://pastebin.com/WrBP3BXC
<k1l> jo, das sieht eigentlich gut aus
<k1l> "sudo apt update && sudo do-release-upgrade" geht nicht?
<tessarakt> apt-get?
<k1l> kannst nochmal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades gucken wodrauf der release prompt steht
<tessarakt> Prompt=normal
<k1l> dann mal <k1l> "sudo apt update && sudo do-release-upgrade" geht nicht?
<k1l> apt ist das neue apt-get
<tessarakt> oh
<tessarakt> gut zu wissen
<tessarakt> das apt update findet die Listen vom kubuntu-ppa nicht
<tessarakt> keine Ahnung, wie schlimm das ist
<tessarakt> und beim do-release-upgrade kommt die oben schon zitierte Meldung
<tessarakt> "Ein unlösbares Problem trat beim Ermitteln der Systemaktualisierung auf."
<k1l> ok, "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<tessarakt> http://pastebin.com/u24zBwEd
<k1l> ja super. das kubuntu ppa hat gar keine pakete für vivid. deaktivier das mal komplett
<k1l> btw: die ganzen alten PPAs die du eh nicht mehr nutzt (so natty etc zeiten) kannste auch einfach mal komplett löschen wenn die eh deaktiviert sind und nicht genutzt werden)
<tessarakt> ok, werd ich mal probieren ...
<tessarakt> ok, war mal nötig, hat aber leider nichts gebracht
<k1l> auch das kubuntu ppa deaktiviert?
<k1l> dann nen sudo apt update gemacht?
<tessarakt> ja ...
<k1l> strange
<k1l> was gibt jetzt grep -P '^[ \t]*[^#[ \t]+' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list aus?
<tessarakt> http://pastebin.com/6tHSWarQ
<k1l> also es wird sicher daran liegen, dass er da jetzt durch ppas oder andere fremdquellen pakete hat die nicht in der normalen version vorliegen und nun weiß er nicht wie er die upgraden soll
<tessarakt> ja, schon klar ...
<tessarakt> wenn ich wüsste, um welches Paket es geht, hätte ich vermutlich keine Probleme, das runterzuschmeißen ...
<k1l> das dist-upgrade log da ist halt schon extrem.
<k1l> manchmal hat man da 1-2 files drin aus nem ppa und die nimmt man raus und gut ist
<tessarakt> http://pastebin.com/DXsH5DKi
<tessarakt> cheese-common war eins von den Paketen, was in dem Log am Ende stand
<tessarakt> die Aktionen, die er dann durchführen will, finde ich ziemlich umfangreich ...
<k1l> aber hilft wohl nix.
<k1l> das mal säubern lassen und nachher wieder den -desktop installieren den du nutzen möchtest
<tessarakt> jo, danke auf jeden Fall
<tessarakt> wird schon irgendwie klappen :-)
<tessarakt> bin ich froh, dass meine Software in einem kontrollierterem Umfeld läuft ...
<freakyy> ok also ich kann wohl nur auf nen neuen release warten des grafiktreibers ... ansonsten krieg ich das einfach ned hin ;(((
<tessarakt> "Obsolete and Locally Created Packages" in aptitude ist eine gute Hilfe
<tessarakt> ziemlich viel Unsinn, der da aufgelistet ist
<k1l> freakyy: wo genau traten denn probleme auf? "mein auto geht nicht mehr" hilft halt nicht wirklich weiter
<k1l> freakyy: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<dreamon> Kann mit Bluetooth auf meine Soundbar verbinden. Aber in den Lautsprecher Einstellungen wird bluetooth nicht als Ausgabegerät angezeigt.
<MrFastDie> Hey :) Wenn ich in drittprogrammen auf einen Link klicke öffnet es nur ein leeres Browserfenster; Ubuntu 15.10 Browser: Chrome; kennt jemand das Problem?
<freakyy> k1l: du wolltest mir heute mittag schon helfen ich hab aber schon alles versucht bei allem treten probleme auf. package generation werden die pakete ned generiert und ubuntu treiber zeigt kaputtes bild an und alles is langsam
<freakyy> k1l: bei der anleitung kommt nur die meldung no such file or directory für alle .deb files die er installiern will. 
<freakyy> und in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log steht nix darüber drin
<k1l> freakyy: stop.
<freakyy> *stop*
<freakyy> :p
<k1l> fehlermeldungen haben einen sinn
<k1l> dann macht man nicht einfach blind weiter sondern guckt und liest warum da der fehler genau kommt.
<freakyy> da sis mir schon klar
<freakyy> aber wenn bei der package generation einfach kein error ausser file not found da steht
<freakyy> kann ich auch nix machen
<k1l> also fang mal oben bei der anleitung an und arbeite die schritt für schritt ab und lies auch was da zwischen steht
<k1l> freakyy: dann bist du im falschen verzeichnis?
<k1l> also. fang oben an und sag dann genau wo wie und warum der fehler kommt
<k1l> dann kann man gucken woran es liegt
<freakyy> k1l: nein die .debs werden einfahc nicht erstellt 
<freakyy> ok mom ich mach das nochmal
<k1l> aber dieses "ich hab keine ahnung, aber schon alles falsch versucht" hilft ja nicht weiter
<freakyy> ok er generiert gerade das package "generiert" ;D
<freakyy> ich pastebin dann den gesamten output
<tech9> Wie kriege ich palemoon deinstalliert? Im Terminal mit sudo apt remove palemoon <- kommt die Meldung das es nicht vorhanden ist. Durch eingabe von palemoon wird der browser aber geöffnet
<k1l> tech9: "dpkg -l | grep palemoon" gibts dir was?
<tech9> dabei passiert nichts. Im Menü und synaptic ist es auch nicht
<k1l> ach das kommt eh als 3rd party kram
<tech9> brauche ich vielleicht dieses .deb?
<k1l> wie hast du es denn isntalliert?
<tech9> weiß ich nicht mehr. 
<k1l> ls -al ~/bin
<k1l> taucht da palemoon auf?
<tech9> verz. nicht vorhanden
<k1l> ls -al /opt
<tech9> jo da ist palemoon
<freakyy> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13480254/
<k1l> tech9: tjo, ich weiß nicht ob der installer auch ein remove script hat. ansonsten mal den ordner da löschen und gucken obs noch im path drinne steht sonst
<tech9> ok 
<k1l> freakyy: wo kommt das "--buildpkg Ubuntu/wily" her?
<tech9> hab den ordner gelöscht. Danke für den tipp k1l 
<freakyy> k1l: anderes howto ... soll ichs nach dem howto von dir nochmal machen? macht aber keinen unterschied
<k1l> freakyy: mir egal
<freakyy> k1l: ja kannst du mir weiter helfen irgendwie? :)
<k1l> ich habe dir jetzt 44564565646456456 mal gesagt welches howto du wie nutzen sollst. wenn du dann immernoch sachen selber abänderst oder von woanders nimmst, dann kann ich meine zeit auch anders verplempern. viel erfolg
<freakyy> ja ich wusste nichtmehr welches howto was is und um schnell die fehlermeldung zu kriegen hab ich eben die command line benuttz
<freakyy> also ich machs jetzt nochmal nach diesem howto hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<tessarakt> so, jetzt mal schauen ...
<tessarakt> jo, Release-Update läuft
<tessarakt> danke nochmal für die Hilfe, k1l 
<freakyy> k1l: ok also das selbe problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13480438/ hier der komplette vorgang
<freakyy> bis aufs runterladen -das hab ich mitm browser gemacht
<tessarakt> k1l: das Notebook hatte zum Glück nicht so viele Paketleichen ...
<tessarakt> ist auch deutlich neuer ...
<k1l> hats geklappt?
<tessarakt> ja, läuft gerade
<tessarakt> das Netz ist hier etwas lahm
<tessarakt> Download dauert noch ca. 2h
<freakyy> also mir kann wohl keiner weiter helfen, dann muss ich schlussendlich auf nen update warten hoffentlich fixen die das
<tessarakt> yeah, schon 54% runtergeladen
<freakyy> yay :D
<tessarakt> hmm, ob ich texlive-lang-korean wirklich brauche?
<freakyy> ^^
<k1l> ich denke nicht :)
<tessarakt> ist halt bei texlive-full dabei ...
<freakyy> hm bin bissl enttäuscht dass ich mein grafik treiber ned hin kriege ... weiss auch ned wielange ich jetzt warten muss. mein großer pc is 3-4 wochen in reparatur und jetzt kann ich in dieser zeit das spiel das ich spielen will nedmal mit niedrigen grafikeinstellungen spielen
<freakyy> gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit wie ich meine logitech mx master die zusätzlichen knöpfe und das daumenrad belegen kann?
<strohalm> vermutlich, ja
<strohalm> guck mal mit xev ob da events rausfallen
<freakyy> ja da fallen events raus
<strohalm> ok, dann gehts
<freakyy> und wie?
<freakyy> (:
<strohalm> joa  hm joa, ka .. ggf über xorgconf lines oder xinput
<strohalm> für thinkpats gibts vertikales scrolen z.b. kannst ja da abgucken
<freakyy> hm da frag ich mal in #ubuntu morgen nochmal
<freakyy> ich gugg mal ich frag in #ubuntu mit welchem programm man das am besten macht .. da sind mehr leute drin da hat vielleicht wer ne ahnung
<freakyy> danke 
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-24
<freakyy> wie heissen nochmal die musik pass stores?
<freakyy> jetzt nicht von microsoft groove music
<freakyy> aber noch die anderen
<freakyy> hi all. kann mir jemand sagen, was das is wenn der bildschirm einen weis-stich kriegt nachdem er schwarz war wegen idle? also bildschirm-standby
<freakyy> ich muss jedesmal rebooten
<Guest99250> hallo
<k1l_> hi
<Guest99250> ich habe das problem dass wenn ich eine bestehende ubuntu 14.04 version mit einer neuen ubuntu 14.04 installation überschreiben will ( von usb ) dass dann die fehlermeldung kommt "ein versuch apt zu konfigurieren um weitere pakete von der cd zu installieren ist fehlgeschlagen"
<Guest99250> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Guest99250> der stick wurde mit unetbootin bootable gemacht
<Guest99250> ich verzweifele hier langsam...
<k1l_> was für ein iso ist da genau benutzt worden?
<k1l_> unetbootin verändert auch das iso für deren eigenes bootmenü. versuch mal einfach das orginal ubunut.iso mit "dd" auf den usb zu schreiben. dann sollte das auch klappen
<Guest99250> die wurde von unetbootin heruntergeladen. ubuntu 14.04live64
<freakyy> hi all. kann mir jemand sagen, was das is wenn der bildschirm einen weis-stich kriegt nachdem er schwarz war wegen idle? also bildschirm-standby
<freakyy> ich muss jedesmal rebooten
<k1l_> zieh dir mal besser selber das iso https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Trusty_Tahr und dann mit dd draufballern: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen
<Guest99250> ok danke ich werde es versuchen
<Guest99250> aber
<freakyy> ach und weiss jemand wie oder woe ich nen update kriege wenn fglrx pakete aktualisiert werden? also einmal das von amd ... und einmal das von ubuntu paket?
<Guest99250> muss ich den stick dann nochmal manuell formatieren, oder überschreibt und formatiert der befehl den stick?
<freakyy> ich muss mal guggn
<k1l_> bei der nutzung von dd nur darauf achten auf den usb stick (also /dev/sdx) zu schreiben und nicht auf eine partition /sdx1 oder sdx2)
<freakyy> brb
<k1l_> Guest99250: dd macht das alles. der plättet den stick und macht dann das iso da drauf in einem
<Guest99250> super danke. ich versuche es 
<Guest99250> wenn der pfad zum stick /dev/sdb1 ist, ist dann dieses kommando richtig? "sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64(1).iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M && sync"
<k1l_> nee, nicht sdb1
<k1l_> nur sdb
<k1l_> und die klammer wirst du da escapen müssen. und du musst im selben ordner der datei sein.
<k1l_> also am besten machst du ein "cd Downloads" (ich geh mal davon aus, dass das iso da liegt) und dann nutzt du einfach nachdem du "sudo dd if=ubuntu-14" geschrieben hast die tabulator taste um den dateinamen vervollständigen zu lassen :)
<Guest99250> ok
<Guest99250> aber in unetbootin wird der stick als /dev/sdb1 angezeigt
<k1l_> ist vollkommen egal was unetbootin sagt :)
<Guest99250> ok
<Guest99250> also sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M && sync
<Guest99250> hab das (1) gelöscht aus dem dateinamen im downloadordner
<k1l_> immenroch ohne die 1 bei sdb
<Guest99250> ach sorry ja danke ... ich versuchs dann jetzt
<k1l_> du musst das iso direkt auf den usb stick (sdb) schreiben und nicht in eine partition auf dem usb stick (sdb1)
<Guest99250> sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync
<Guest99250> verstehe das sdb1 ist eine partition auf dem stick
<Guest99250> sieht gut aus. danke k1l_
<freakyy> k1l_: so ich hab jetzt nen bugreport gemacht einmal bei amd direkt und einmal bei dem package in launchpad
<freakyy> wegen dem fglrx treiber
<freakyy> vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von denen helfen
<freakyy> wäre echt nett
<freakyy> weil ich kann so kein gw2 spielen das is unmöglich ruckelt alles
<freakyy> sagtmal, ich war grad im bios hab eigentlich nix umgestellt aufeinmal sagt der mir unable to do secure boot - operating system invalid. dann bin ich ins bios ahb das ausgestellt jetzt gehts wieder
<freakyy> aber hat das nicht eigentlich funktioniert? oO
<koala_survives> Hi. Maybe not related but does one of you know if RHCE is about RHEL7 or the previous ones? This because of systemd init system.
 * k1l_ wonders what that redhat talk is supposed to be in the german ubuntu channel :)
<koala_survives> k1l_: anderen channels sind verboten fur mich. Ich muss also registreren
<k1l_> koala_survives: #ubuntu-offtopic (english) or #ubuntu-de-offtopic are the social/offtopic channels from the community. i bet there are some redhat channels too, you can ask alis /msg alis list *keyword*    for the channels
<koala_survives> k1l_: ok. Danke schon. Geh ich weiter :). 
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-25
<Abe> jemand da?
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. ich möchte in einem script  mittels so etwas wie "su -c 'apt-get install foo' && ./ein/script/als/normaler/user.sh" ausführen. die sache mit dem install klappt, aber das script wird nicht gestartet. wie muss die syntax lauten, um das als normaler user auszuführen?
<p01nt3r> achso und das alles soll in einem neuen terminal passieren
<p01nt3r> mein ansatz: mate-terminal -e "su -c 'apt-get install foo' && ./ein/script/als/normaler/user.sh"
<p01nt3r> nach dem install geht das terminal aber einfach zu.
<p01nt3r> das script soll erst nach dem install starten.
<freakyy> also der grafik treiber funktioniert auch in trusty nicht ... und auch nicht der neue treiber von gestern von der website ... hab jetzt nen 2ten bugreport gemacht
<freakyy> meint ihr es gibt hoffnung für mich? oO
<_moep_> wir müssen alle irgendwann sterben…
<stevieh> auf jedne Fall gibt es für alle anderen Hoffnung, sich solche Grafikkarten nicht zu kaufen :-)
<jokrebel> Abe: So gut wie immer ;-)
<freakyy> gibt es nen repository das ich mit trusty aktiviern kann um noch etwas neuere pakete zu kriegen? oder gibts das nicht?
<stevieh> wieso nimmst du denn trusty, wenn die HW so neu ist?
<freakyy> die hardware ist nicht neu
<freakyy> das isn2 jahre alter laptop
<stevieh> und was ist das für ne magische Graka, die da nicht geht?
<freakyy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<freakyy> eigentlich müsste die gehn
<freakyy> aber habn sony laptop vielleicht liegts auch daran? ich weiss ned
<freakyy> ich hoffe nur man kann was machen
<freakyy> ich hatte auch shcon wily installiert bei keiner version funktioniert der grafiktreiber
<freakyy> in jedem fall wenn ich den treiber installiert hab reagiert alles ganz langsam, der bildschirm fängt in der mitte an hört rechts auf und geht links weiter und so
<stevieh> d.h. x startet nicht?
<freakyy> lauter komische linien nix is lesbar
<stevieh> was isses denn fürn laptop?
<freakyy> sony vaio SVE1512Z1EB
<freakyy> also x startet
<stevieh> ist das so ein hybrid müll?
<freakyy> soviel ich weiss hat er nur eine graka
<stevieh> und die fglrx dinger gehen anscheinend nicht? Und haste mal den originalen ATI krams probiert?
<freakyy> ja ich hab alles probiert
<freakyy> amd treiber von website, der von vor ner woche, den der gestern raus gekommen is
<freakyy> oder ovrgestern
<freakyy> den von ubuntu wily und den von ubuntu trusty beides -updates und nicht updates
<freakyy> alle treiber hamn das gleiche problem
<freakyy> komische linien
<freakyy> auch in consolen alt+f1 etc.
<freakyy> komische linien
<stevieh> und unter windows keine komischen linien? 
<freakyy> nein
<freakyy> aber windows ahb ich jetzt auch nichtmehr installiert
<stevieh> die komischen linien auf einer konsole sind aber komisch. Die kommen also auch, wenn X gar nicht läuft?
<freakyy> ja
<freakyy> also naja das weiss ich ned
<freakyy> ob die auch kommen wenn x garnicht läuft
<freakyy> bis jetzt lief x ja immer
<stevieh> versteh ich nicht.
<freakyy> ;(
<stevieh> bei alt-f1 ist ja kein X
<freakyy> nein
<stevieh> dann halt x mal an
<freakyy> da is aber auch alles voller linien schrift nicht lesbar
<freakyy> ich krieg als mit mühe und not hin, dass er den alten xserver-xorg-video-ati treiber wieder installiert
<freakyy> ne das bringt ja nix
<stevieh> was aber auch nix ändert?
<stevieh> was bringt nix? x anhalten? Immer noch linien?
<freakyy> ich weiss nicht
<freakyy> ich will jetzt aber nicht das alles nochmal installierrt nur um das rauszufinden
<freakyy> also ich denke dann sind imernoch linien da
<stevieh> du kannst doch X einfach stoppen. service lightdm stop oder was immer dein dm
<stevieh> ist
<stevieh> und mit ps auxww | grep X schauen, obs noch läuft
<freakyy> ja ne momentan hab ich ja den xorg-treiber am laufen
<freakyy> damit ich was sehe
<freakyy> ich will da auch jetzt ned ausprobiern ich mach grad was im hintergrund
<stevieh> na, dann mag ich dir auch nicht helfen
<freakyy> das dauert ewig und ich hab wieder mühe und not den alten treiber zu installiern
<freakyy> ja danke trotzdem ;D
<stevieh> dann schau halt streifen. nenn es einfach "vintage mode" und sei glücklich
<freakyy> ich kann auch nicht mit dir chatten während dem ich das mache
<freakyy> das wär alles ziemlich umsmtändlich
<jokrebel> wenn das sogar ohne X ist, ist vielleicht auch die Grafikkarte einfach kaputt? Hab an einem meiner Laptops dieses Linien-Problem (bei mir sind das grüne Linien). Dann wird es mal wieder Zeit die Grafikkarte "aufzubacken" ;-) ist aber ne reine NVidia
<stevieh> naja, er will der sache nicht auf den Grund gehen, also isses mir wurscht, ob er tesa auf der Glotze oder ne schmutzige brille hat ;-)
<freakyy> stevieh: du sagtest vorhin du verstehst das auch nicht - kennst du dich nun aus und kann es sich lohnen das auszuprobiern? wie gesagt ich muss dann jedesmal neu starten um dir das ergebnis zu sagen
<stevieh> ich kenn mich nicht aus. Ich weiss nur, wie man systematisch fehler sucht.
<freakyy> ok gut dann probiern wir das mal wenn du noch willst?
<stevieh> hast du keinen zweiten pc an dem du chatten kannst?
<freakyy> ich installier dann jetzt den neusten treiber von deren website oder?
<freakyy> doch aber der is grad in reparatur - der hat sich ständig ein aus ein aus geschaltet
<stevieh> nein. Erst schauen wir mal ob die Streifen auch ohne x auftauchen. 
<stevieh> was ist das für ein ubuntu? unity?
<freakyy> ja momentan seh ich ja keine streifen
<freakyy> mit dem xserver-xorg-ati treiber funktionierts
<stevieh> aber?
<freakyy> aber der fglrx treibe rmacht die probleme den muss ich dann natürlich erst isntalliern
<stevieh> und was ist das problem mit dem xorg-ati treiber? 
<freakyy> kein problem
<freakyy> zu langsam
<stevieh> bei was?
<freakyy> spielen
<freakyy> der unterstüzt ja das ganze zeug ned was meine graka kann
<stevieh> ok, dann mag ich doch nicht helfen. :-)
<jokrebel> "könnte"
<freakyy> auch gut
<freakyy> ich hoffe nur ich kriegs noch hin
<stevieh> klar
<freakyy> ich probier jetzt trotzdem mal den x zu stoppen
<freakyy> so komischjetzt läfut der treiber
<freakyy> hab aber nix anders gemacht
<freakyy> nur zwischendurch nen fernseher angeschlossen
<freakyy> vielleicht hat das irgendwas geresettet
<freakyy> keine ahnung
<jokrebel> In unregelmäßigen Abständen verstellt sich mein Schlüsselbundpasswort von <leer> (ja ich weiß, soll man nicht weil dann alles im Klartext gespeichert wird) automatisch wieder auf mein User-Passwort. Da ich Autologin nutze, werde ich dann bei jedem boot nach dem Passwort gefragt um den Schlüsselbund zu entsperren. Erst wenn ich ihn dann über Passwörter&Verschlüsselung wieder auf ein leeres Passwort
<jokrebel> setze, ist die Abfrage nach dem Booten erstmal wieder weg. Bis, Wochen oder Monate später der Spuk von vorne beginnt.
<jokrebel> Ein Autologin bei dem man dann hinterher das Passwort doch noch eintippen muss ist natürlich ein Schmarrn. Dann könnte ich das ja gleich über den Displaymanager eintippen, wenn ich das so wollen würde. Was zum Henker sorgt da immer wieder dafür (im Hintergrund OHNE mein zutun), dass ein Passwort gesetzt wird?
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Wie bekomme ich folges paket sauber installiert? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shellcheck
<Anticom> launchpad sachen funktionieren über diese ppa repos, oder?
<Anticom> Bin was das anbelangt aber noch ein ziemlicher newbie. Wäre nett wenn mich da jemand ne kurze schritt für schritt anleitung geben würde
<David1977> Anticom: Ich bin mir unsicher, was das Paket macht, aber kennst du shellcheck,net?
<David1977> vielleicht musst du gar nichts installieren sondern kannst das online nutzen?!
<David1977> http://www.shellcheck.net/
<dadrc> Anticom: nein, das sind offizielle Pakete für Ubuntu 14.04, 15.04, 15.10 und 16.04 Alpha
<dadrc> Anticom: Welche Ubuntuversion benutzt du gerade?
<Anticom> David1977: will es ja grade direkt als Syntastic checker haben für vim
<David1977> ok
<David1977> war nur ein Gedanke
<Anticom> dadrc: 14.04.3 LTS
<Anticom> apt-cache search shellcheck liefert zumindest nix zurück
<dadrc> Anticom: Ich hab gerade kein 14.04 hier, sollte aber in Backports sein
<dadrc> Hast du das aktiviert?
<Anticom> afaik nop
<Anticom> wie mach ich das per shell?
<Anticom> gab da doch sone apt.sources oder so
<dadrc> ja
<Anticom> dadrc: wo liegt die nochmal? :>
<dadrc> Mit Texteditor deiner Wahl und Rootrechen /etc/apt/sources.list aufmachen und die Zeilen mit backports aktivieren
<dadrc> Also, die Raute davor weg
<dadrc> Sollten ungefähr so aussehen: "deb http://<…> trusty-backports <…>"
<dadrc> und die gleiche Zeile mit deb-src
<Anticom> http://xsnippet.org/361190/
<Anticom> da ist nix mit backports drin
<Anticom> ist afaik ein vserver bei 1und1
<dadrc> bleh, dann fummeln die an den Quellen rum
<David1977> also ich habe ein 14.04 hier und kann es direkt mit: sudo apt-get install shellcheck installieren
<dadrc> Anticom: kopier mal eine von den Zeilen und schreib "trusty-backports" als Typ rein
<Anticom> dadrc: wie kommentier ich in der sources.list? per lattenzaun?
<dadrc> ja
<Anticom> und dann einfach ein apt-get update?
<dadrc> zeig mal die Datei jetzt
<Anticom> habs :)
<dadrc> kk
<Anticom> thx
<dadrc> gerne
<Anticom> gibt's trotzdem irgendwo einen wiki artikel speziell für ppa's?
<Anticom> wollte mir das schon länger mal anschauen, aber bin nie dazu gekommen
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<Anticom> thx
<Anticom> Ach wenn ich schonmal hier bin. Ist zufällig ein vim poweruser da?
<dadrc> Einige, einfach fragen
<Anticom> Naja ich hab letzthin Vundle für mich entdeckt und schraub seitdem an meiner .vimrc rum. Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem, dass viele Plugins optimalerweise so eine gepatchte schriftart benötigen
<Anticom> und da gibt's die powerline fonts, nerdfont etc. etc. etc.
<Anticom> Nehmen die sich nicht viel oder sollte man auf ein bestimmtes paket setzen?
<Anticom> oder gar selbst per fontconfig patchen (so habe ich das zumindest verstanden mit der "fontconfig method")
<dadrc> Ich hab damals einfach Powerline genommen, passt bis jetzt
<dadrc> Ist aber hauptsächlich Geschmackssache
<Anticom> dadrc: und welche methode? fontconfig oder fertig gepatchte fonts?
<dadrc> Irgendwo fertig gefunden
<Anticom> Finde es ein wenig doof, dass in den ganzen Repos selten ne Vorschau der gepatchten fonts da ist
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> Ich probiers einfach mal aus :)
<jokrebel> In unregelmäßigen Abständen verstellt sich mein Schlüsselbundpasswort von <leer> (ja ich weiß, soll man nicht weil dann alles im Klartext gespeichert wird) automatisch wieder auf mein User-Passwort. Da ich Autologin nutze, werde ich dann bei jedem boot nach dem Passwort gefragt um den Schlüsselbund zu entsperren. Erst wenn ich ihn dann über Passwörter&Verschlüsselung wieder auf ein leeres Passwort
<jokrebel> setze, ist die Abfrage nach dem Booten erstmal wieder weg. Bis, Wochen oder Monate später der Spuk von vorne beginnt.
<jokrebel> Ein Autologin bei dem man dann hinterher das Passwort doch noch eintippen muss ist natürlich ein Schmarrn. Dann könnte ich das ja gleich über den Displaymanager eintippen, wenn ich das so wollen würde. Was zum Henker sorgt da immer wieder dafür (im Hintergrund OHNE mein zutun), dass ein Passwort gesetzt wird?
<martin05112015> servus 
<k1l> jokrebel: autologin und dann noch blankes passwort ist sicher so nicht vorgesehen. guck auf jeden fall mal, ob du beim wlan auch "für alle nutzer nutzbar" angeklickt hast.
<jokrebel> k1l: Der ist ja sogar per LAN-Kabel am Netz
<jokrebel> k1l: Und leider klappt Autologin ganz ohne Kennwortabfrage nur mit leerem Schlüsselbund-Kennwort. 
<jokrebel> wie gesagt. Wenn ich dann, wenn die GUI "da" ist, dann trotzdem das Kennwort eintippen muss kann ich auch auf den Autologin verzichten.
<jokrebel> *seufz* vielleicht schalt ich den Autologin doch einfach ab (schon allein wegen der Sicherheit)
<musca> jokrebel: ohne Festplattenverschlüsselung bietet das Passwort keinen echten Schutz
<jokrebel> musca: Weil über GRUB oder Live-CD jederzeit aushebelbar, schon klar.
<musca> Insofern ist Dein Schlüsselbundpasswort ein wichtiger Schutz.
<jokrebel> Hab das ja inzwischen umgestellt
<jokrebel> musca: Und der Schlüsselbund wird aber doch mit dem Login im DM automatisch mit entsperrt. Wenn jetzt jemand das Admin-User-Kennwort per Live CD abändern würde, würde dann der Schlüsselbund nicht mehr automatisch entsperrt werden?
<musca> Gute Frage.
<fix> hi, ist es mittlerweile safe fglrx unter ubuntu 15.10 64 bit aus den offiziellen Quellen zu installieren? Es gab da ja Probleme und ich finde keine eindeutige Antwort.
<jokrebel> musca: Wenn das keine hier weiß müsste man das glatt mal ausprobieren. Weil wenn das dann doch nach einem Admin-Kennwort-Neu-Setzen immer noch automatisch entsperrt wird, wär der ganze "Nutzen" für den Popo
<k1l> fix: teste es einfach mal. ich hab keine ati karte
<fix> k1l: ich frage ja gerade nach, weil ich es nicht einfach testen kann, weil der Rechner funktionieren muss ;-) dachte vllt was jmd was
<fix> weiß*
<jokrebel> Wie teste ich das ohne mein Produktivsystem zu gefährden?
<gugaua> Hallo, mal eine allgemeine Frage, wenn ich einen Netzwerkausfall für eine Person simulieren möchte als wäre z.B. das Netzteil meines Modems/Routers defekt, geht das mit iptables drop?
<leszek> gugaua: möglich das es damit geht. Aber ich würde eine firewall für so etwas nicht einsetzen. Wie wäre es mit kabel einfach rausziehen für diesen Rechner  ? Oder ist dieser per WLAN angebunden ?
<stevieh> klingt gut
<gugaua> leszek: naja Rechenzentrum, da könnte ich den Rechner herunterfahren
<gugaua> stevieh: okay danke!... geht nur darum das der gleiche Effekt erzielt wird als wäre der Host wirklcih down
<jokrebel> Warum sollte sich eine Firewallregel gleich auswirken wie ein Totalausfall durch Hardwaredefekt?
<stevieh> weil die Daten nicht mehr durchgehen?
<gugaua> jokrebel: ja, weil die Daten nicht durchgehen und somit kann ich ein Paar Szenarien zu Mysql replikationen durchprobieren
<gugaua> Das Problem ist, das aktive Verbindungen nicht geschlossen werden...
<jokrebel> Kabel abstecken (alternativ WLAN deaktivieren) würde das einfacher und besser "simulieren" denke ich.
<gugaua> jokrebel: nicht in einen rechenzentrum :)
<jokrebel> och - darf man halt nur nicht das falsche Habel ziehn ;-)
<jokrebel> *Kabel
<AlexRednax> Hi :)
<AlexRednax> Ich bekomme morgen eine 500 GB SSD, was würdet ihr für eine Größe für / und /home empfehlen?
<hdp> Das ist abhängig von deinem Anwendungsprofil.
<Matze203> hiho @all ;)
<Matze203> Ich habe leider eine Meldung im phpStorm, die mich leicht irritiert, da es sich bestimmt um nen Fehler handelt, aber meine english-Kenntnisse sind leider noch stark verbesserungswürdig. 
<Matze203> Die Fehlermeldung ist folgendes: > IBus prior to 1.5.11 may cause input problems. See IDEA-78860 for details.
<Matze203> Ich habe dazu was gelesen, dass man in den Spracheinstellungen das IBus auf None stellen soll, aber das brachte leider keine Änderung.
<Arborata> Huhu! In meinen "Einstellungen-Menubearbeiter" (menuLibre) findet sich unter "Grafik" ungefähr drei Dutzend mal der Eintrag für Okular (pdf-reader). Wieso ist das so?
<Arborata> vor allem: wieso taucht es dann im echten Grafik-StartMenü nur ein Mal auf und kann ich die anderen gefahrlos weglöschen?
<jokrebel> Arborata: Von welchem Ubuntu mit welcher Desktopoberfläche sprichst Du?
<Arborata> tahr / xgce
<Arborata> xfce
<jokrebel> passe
<Matze203> jokrebel: Ach das hab ich bei meiner Frage auch vergessen, es handelt sich um Ubuntu 15.10 und woran erkenne gleich nochmal ob ich im gnome oder kde bin?
<mrkramps> Arborata, schau dir mal den programmstarter für okular an, in welche menüs der sich einträgt
<Arborata> mrkramps, äh was bitte?
<mrkramps> Arborata, die *.desktop-Datei in /usr/share/applications
<k1l> Matze203: am einfachsten am aussehen :)
<Arborata> mrkramps, da ist kein Okular-Starter drin.
<Matze203> @k1l thx, nur müsste ich jetzt wissen, wie was aussehen sollte oder verrät mir bitte kurz jemand, wie man nochmal zwischen beiden wechseln konnte?
<k1l> Matze203: schau mal hier: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<Arborata> mrkramps, ah ja in /usr/share/applications/kde4/ sind ganz viele drin
<Matze203> k1l, jupp, genauso siehts aus ;)
<jokrebel> Matze203: In welche DE Du "abbiegst" entscheidest Du beim Login im DM (Displaymanager - dort wo Du dein Paswort eingibst und auch auswählen kannst, welche Oberfläche (DE) gestarte werden soll. Eine Übersicht wie die Oberflächen im groben im Auslieferzustand aussehen findest Du hier: http://www.tutonaut.de/tipp-10-desktops-fuer-ubuntu.html oder genauer drauf eingegangen hier
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/desktop
<Arborata> mrkramps, aber die heißen alle nur okular, ohne.desktop
<k1l> Matze203: die meldung warnt nur davor, dass altes ibus (also vor 1.5.1) probleme bereiten könnte.
<k1l> Matze203: ich würde das erstmal aussitzen, wenn nichts schief läuft und alles funktioniert wie es soll
<Arborata> mrkramps, was die ganzen Okular-Einträge im MenuLibre unterscheidet, ist die unterste Zeile im Menulibre, Kursiv unter dem Beschreibungsfenster
<Arborata> Da steht dann immer so was wie /usr/share/applications/kde4/okularApplication_djvu.desktop
<Matze203> ok, gut zu wissen, danke euch beiden ;) @k1l und jokrebel ;)
<Arborata> mrkramps, immer gleicher Pfad aber jeweils mit anderer Zieldatei,  wobei keine von denen in dem Ordner existiert
<Matze203> aber ist es nicht ratsam die ibus vielleicht doch mal zu aktualisieren? ich bin jemand der immer gleich an was schlimmes denkt, wenn solche Meldungen kommen und besonders bei etwas womit ich mich noch so wenig aus kenne wie ubuntu und co.
<mrkramps> Arborata, wenn eine *.dektop-Datei existiert, zeigt menulibre die auch an
<mrkramps> warum okular jetzt meint, dass es so viele braucht, weiß ich nicht. wie die verschachtelt sind, weiß ich auch nicht
<mrkramps> ist eben eine KDE-anwendung, die wenig rücksicht auf andere desktopumgebungen nimmt
<mrkramps> oder man könnte auch sagen, dass menulibre einfach nicht taugt als menüeditor
<k1l> Matze203: selbst in der 16.04 alpha ist noch 1.5.10. also ist deine fremdsoftware da komisch drauf
<Matze203> ok, vielleicht sind die von einer anderen Distribution schon weiter, welche die bei der Entwicklung von phpStorm verwenden
<Arborata> mrkramps, das war da halt drin beim Xubuntu. Eigentlich wollte ich da einfach nur nen Starter für Vuescan reinmachen...
<k1l> naja, ist halt die java hölle, das phpstorm ding
<mrkramps> Arborata, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<Matze203> kennst du dich zufällig bissel mit dem phpstorm und git aus?
<Matze203> oder jemand anders hier?
<deem_> Hoi. Gibt's nen bestimmten Grund, warum rsync unter Ubuntu 14.04 kein upstart Script hat?
<k1l> evlt nutzt es einfach die sysvinit scripte. upstart war ja extra rückwärtskompatibel
<deem> also init.d?
<k1l> jo
<deem> hmm... dann frage ich mich, warum der rsync daemon beim systemstart nicht mitstartet
<stevieh> hmm... wenn ich unter 15.10. neuinstallation die Multimedia "Lauter-Leiser" Keys betätige, hat das Ding nen endlos repeat und klemmt entsprechend. Tips, wo ich suchen kann?
<mrkramps> stevieh, bestand das problem vor der neuinstallation nicht?
<mrkramps> oder anders gefragt, bestand es vorher unter 15.10 nicht?
<stevieh> mrkramps: das ding ist heute zum ersten mal mit 15.10. neu installiert worden, ich hab keine andere Distri ausprobiert.
<mrkramps> zeigt xev außer KeyPress auch ein Event für KeyRelease?
<stevieh> immer beides nacheinander ... aber es hört nicht auf
<mrkramps> da diese funktionstasten immer so eine ha
<mrkramps> … :\
<stevieh> der rest sieht echt gut aus, bei der Möhre
<mrkramps> gerätespezifische geschichte sind, wäre das tastatur- oder laptopmodell noch interessant
<stevieh> MEDION AKOYA E6416
<mrkramps> einen kommentar verkneife ich mir ;)
<stevieh> hey, 400€. FullHD, i5-5200U. Und jetzt kommst du ;-)
<mrkramps> ich komme damit, dass an den medion-geräten gerne mal "irgendwas" nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll
<stevieh> pfff
<David1977> mediomgeräte sind gar nicht sooo verkehrt
<David1977> *medion
<KingJamesBible> Hallo habe folgendes Problem beim extrahieren und packen von Archiven (7z, tar.gz, zip) komme ich höchsten auf schreibraten von 5-15MB/s so dass man zum entpacken eines Archives von 1GB knapp 1-2Minuten benötigt
<David1977> nicht die qualitativsten, aber vom PL-Verhältnis ziemlich gut
<KingJamesBible> bei .rar-Archiven komm ich allerdings auf ~400MB/s
<stevieh> ausserdem wollte ich hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion übers schwabentum sonder tipps wo ich suchen kann?
<KingJamesBible> woran mag dieser heftige Unterschied liegen?
<stevieh> KingJamesBible: schlechte Software?
<stevieh> schlechte Hardware?
<KingJamesBible> stevieh: bei der software bin ich mir nicht sicher aber wenn ein .7z/zip Archiv mit der exakten Datei 5-15MB/s schreibt und die gleiche Datei aus einem .rar-Archiv mit 400MB/s extrahiert wird kann es doch nicht an der hardware liegen?
<KingJamesBible> auch mag ich mich nicht daran erinnern das ich jemals derartig langsam Archive unter Windows verpackt habe
<stevieh> theoretischerweise schon, wenn die SW mit entsprechenden support für SE4 oder wie der kram heisst kompiliert wurde...
<KingJamesBible> also ich bin gerade ein wenig schockiert, ich dachte schon die SSD sei mir abgeraucht als ich die Schreibraten gesehen habe
<stevieh> das ist nur bei den Volume keys.. Helligkeit und so ist problemlos
<mrkramps> sry stevieh, ich find dazu nichts, was irgendwie zu deinem fehlerbild passtr
<mrkramps> hat wohl ab 15.04 bei einigen geräten wieder kleine rückschritte in bezug auf die unterstützung der multimediatasten gegeben
<mrkramps> aber das geht eher in richtung: geht gar nicht mehr
<KingJamesBible> ich werd nich schlau daraus, irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die performance unter ubuntu so schlecht ist
<KingJamesBible> Performance: .tar.gz = 250-320MB/s (Packen&Entpacken); .rar= 400MB/s (E); zip=7MB/s 170MB/s (P&E);  7z=6-15MB/s (E&P)
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-26
<rubi> Ubuntuusers down ?
<koegs> rubi: #ubuntuusers
<Ekkehardt> Wartungsarbeiten.
<Ekkehardt> https://ubuntuusers.statuspage.io/
<rubi> Vielen Dank 
<stevieh> hey ho, kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie das mit den keymaps bei aktuellen ubuntus ist? Ich hab hier nen Laptop, bei dem die Lautstärketasten in nem Dauerfeuer enden... xev erkennt endlos keypress und keyrelease...
<dadrc> das klingt nach komischen treibern
<stevieh> genau, aber wie funktioniert das alles so mit den Tastaturen?
<dadrc> die generieren keycodes
<stevieh> genau, und wer bindet die treiber wo ein?
<dadrc> kernelmodule
<dadrc> zumindest sowas.
<stevieh> ich hab da kernel/drivers/media/rc/keymaps/*.ko.. könnten das die sein?
<dadrc> glaube nicht, dass du da was mit keymaps fixen kannst. die sagen afaik nur, welche tasten welche keycodes erzeugen
<stevieh> na, deswegen bin ich ja auf der Suche, das zu verstehen....
<stevieh> die Vol Tasten erzeugen endlos repeats
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/412621/function-volume-keys-get-stuck-volume-raises-to-max-min-rapidly
<stevieh> nur, so richtig sehe ich nicht, was das tun soll...
<stevieh> ok, das ist jetzt wohl alles in /lib/udev/hwdb.d gelandet
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich hab hier ein Lubuntu 15.10 laufen, auf das ich mich aus dem selben Netzwerk per ssh und key problemlos einloggen kann. Komme ich allerdings von außen über VPN in das Netzwerk, funktioniert zwar ssh, aber nach weniger als einer Minute, geht nichts mehr und es läuft dann in einen Timeout rein. Woran könnte das liegen? Mit allen anderen Linux-Rechner gibt es das Problem über VPN nicht.
<ppq> keine ahnung, aber um dein setup näher zu spezifizieren: ist der lubuntu 15.10 rechner gleichzeitig auch der vpn-server?
<NTQ> Nein
<NTQ> Moment. Ich mach mal ein paste
<stevieh> wie sind denn diese hwdb.d einträge zu lesen?
<stevieh> ok, andersrum: wie heisst mein keyboard device in /sys/...?
<NTQ> ppq: Sorry, hat länger gedauert. Auf den alten Suse und den VPN-Server selbst komme ich ohne Probleme ohne Timeout. Auf dem VPN-Server bricht der ssh-tunnel schnell ab: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422193/
<stevieh> ok, steht eigentlich alles oben in 60-keyboard.hwdb drin
<NTQ> 10.100.1.0/24 ist der Adressbereich, auf die man zugreifen kann, wenn man im VPN ist. 192.168.1.0/24 war schon vor dem VPN-Server da und ist das normale lokale Netz hier.
<NTQ> Als VPN-Nutzer hat man eine IP im Bereich 10.100.2.0/24
<stevieh> hmm... jetzt hat wohl ein key genau oben im Multimediabereich den gleichen Code wie die Taste p... warum auch immer.
<Black> hallo
<koegs> NTQ: was sollen wir mit der Netzwerk Config?
<koegs> Guck halt in den Logs des VPN Dienstes, auf dem SSH Server oder den SSH Client mal mit Debug Ausgabe laufen lassen
<NTQ> koegs: Es ging um mein Setup.
<NTQ> Das komische ist auch, wenn ich mich ohne VPN von außen per ssh zum VPN-Server verbinde und dann von dort aus per ssh zum Lubuntu, passiert das selbe spiel.
<NTQ> Gehe ich lokal auf den vpn-server, dann von dort auf das Lubuntu klappt alles.
<NTQ> aber ich versuche es dann bei Gelegenheit mal mit der Debug-Ausgabe. gute Idee
<Black> Dieser Channel wird öffentlich geloggt: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ -- Viel Erfolg beim Lösen Deiner Probleme und danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Black> * #ubuntu-de :http://www.ubuntuusers.de
<Black> <Black> hallo
<Black> <koegs> NTQ: was sollen wir mit der Netzwerk Config?
<Black> <koegs> Guck halt in den Logs des VPN Dienstes, auf dem SSH Server oder den SSH Client mal mit Debug Ausgabe laufen lassen
<Black> <NTQ> koegs: Es ging um mein Setup.
<Black> * eike_52n (~eike@80.156.182.234) hat #ubuntu-de betreten
<Black> <NTQ> Das komische ist auch, wenn ich mich ohne VPN von außen per ssh zum VPN-Server verbinde und dann von dort aus per ssh zum Lubuntu, passiert das selbe spiel.
<Black> <NTQ> Gehe ich lokal auf den vpn-server, dann von dort auf das Lubuntu klappt alles.
<Black> <NTQ> aber ich versuche es dann bei Gelegenheit mal mit der Debug-Ausgabe. gute Idee
<NTQ> Was passiert hier?
<koegs> Black: was wird das?
<Black> ka
<Black> hab was ausprobiert, ging nach hinten los
<Black> hab problem mit ner datei
<jokrebel> eher nach vorne
<Black> ^
<Black> ich hab noch ein kleines problem, ev könntest du mir helfen ;)
<Black> Fehler: Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar:libgee-0-8
<Black> 0.8.2(=0.8.3)
<Black> ich probier ein paket zu installieren, kommt aber nur diese fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> NoPaste die komplette Ausgabe, aber diesmal nicht direkt in den Kanal, bitte
<Black> ok
<Black> http://pastebin.com/Qd8b4wPk
<k1l> Black: was gibt dir "lsb_release -d" für eine nummer aus?
<Black> 7.9
<k1l> mint?
<k1l> oder welches system ist das?
<Black> Debian GNU/Linux 7.9 (wheezy)
<jokrebel> klingt nicht nach Ubuntu...
<k1l> wenn das ein debian ist dann fragst du am besten mal in #debian-de 
<Black> ok, probiers mal
<Black> thx
<k1l> weil die abhängigkeiten von debian paketen können wir eh nicht korrieren.
<Black> ok
<daniel___> Ubuntuusers.de Fehler 503: Service Unavailable
<daniel___> ?
<koegs> daniel___: hast du auch weiter gelesen?
<drnyko> what is going on?
<piet> huhu Seite spuckt nen 503 bei mir aus, noch bei wem anners?
<drnyko> hab das gleiche problem
<jokrebel> Die haben glaub grad Wartungsarbeiten, was ich vor kurzem hörte
<stevieh> YES! ich hab die Multimediatasten gefixt!!!
<freakyy> stevieh: juhuu ;D
<stevieh> und wo schreib ich nun sowas hin? 
<k1l> stevieh: in deinen blog :)
<koegs> Oder ins Forum/wiki
<stevieh> koegs: wiki wäre wohl nicht doof, mal schauen wo
<k1l> ist nur gerade down :)
<stevieh> siehste, die wollen das nicht ;-)
<stevieh> jetzt ist maximal noch die Frage, ob man noch Tasten hin bekommen, die noch nicht mal mit evtest nen scancode ausgeben... wo die wohl landen?
<koegs> Doch doch, die wollen das, ist halt grad ungünstig, aber im wiki macht am meisten Sinn ^^
 * flo slaps nils_2 around a bit with a large fishbot
<stevieh> wie kann ich in Unity am besten einen Tastencode für suspend machen?
<stevieh> suspenden? ;-)
<dadrc> skript machen, dass den rechner in suspend schickt und das auf 'ne taste binden?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Systemeinstellungen - Tastatur - Tastenkürzel
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line/131022#131022 ← dazu das da
<stevieh> ja, das ist leider kapott. wie im entsprechenden Bug report steht
<dadrc> Ich hab das mit 14.04 noch benutzt o0
<stevieh> aber mei, ist auch wurscht, der bauer knopf ist 1cm drüber
<stevieh> ja, damals schon
<dadrc> stevieh: was fürn ubuntu hast du denn da?
<stevieh> 15.10
<dadrc> `systemctl suspend` könnte klappen
<stevieh> ah, mal testen
<dadrc> süstehmde
<stevieh> ui, schick!
<dadrc> klappt?
<stevieh> 1a
<dadrc> sehr gut
<stevieh> seit wann gibts das?
<dadrc> systemd
<koegs> SystemD kann halt alles
<stevieh> ok, geht 15.04 auch schon
<dadrc> ja, sollte
<stevieh> dannn poste das doch mal in askubuntu, ich darf das nicht, hab ne schlechte reputation ;-)
<dadrc> Und jetzt schön `systemctl suspend` auf 'e' legen
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> komisch, eigentlich sollte es "sleep" als Taste geben...
<Domi> Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin Richtig ^^ :D
<Domi> Kann mir mal jemand kurz helfen?
<Domi>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <-- Egal was ich bisher versuchte es blieb Erfolglos
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich hab hier auf Fn.Tastenkombinationen Ruhezustand und Standby (nutz es nur nicht, weil die GZU kaputt ist nach dem aufwecken)
<jokrebel> Domi: NoPaste mal die gesamte ein und ausgabe
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich hab auf meinem alten Laptop mit Lubuntu das Problem, dass ich die Monitore nicht mehr einfach mit Fn+F7 wechseln kann. Weißt du da auch etwas dazu?
<stevieh> jokrebel: ich hab dem jetzt eigentlich beigebogen die taste sleep auszugeben...
<Domi>  Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert. 1 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt. Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt. Möchten Sie fortfahren? [J/n] y nginx-light (1.6.2-5) wird eingerichtet ... Job for nginx.service failed. See 'systemctl status nginx.service' and 'journalctl -xn' for details. invoke-rc.d
<Domi> invoke-rc.d: initscript nginx, action "start" failed. dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes nginx-light (--configure):  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  nginx-light E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) root@mail:~#
<Arborata> Huhu! Ich wollte mein Raw Therapee aktualisieren, aber es ging irgendwie nich... http://pastebin.com/YyinFY0v
<encbladexp> Guten Tag, kleiner Servicehinweis: ubuntuusers.de steht wieder zur Verfügung.
<Arborata> Trutsy / XFCE
<jokrebel> Domi: Nopasten bedeutet einen Pastservice wie zB, im Topic erwähnt zu benutzten :-/
<Domi> sorry
<Domi> uno momento
<jokrebel> encbladexp: Danke
<Domi> http://pastebin.com/L21YDGLm
<Domi> Hier
<Arborata> er sagt hauptsächlich "Versuch, »/usr/share/rawtherapee/images/curveType-flatLinear.png« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket rawtherapee-data 4.0.12+dfsg-2 ist"
<jokrebel> Domi: Zeig mal noch ein "sudo apt update&&sudo apt fill-upgrade&&sudo apt-get -f install" bitte
<Domi> http://pastebin.com/QKiLEZaz @Joker
<jokrebel> Arborata: Zeig mal noch ein "lsb_release -a && uname -a && sudo apt update&&sudo apt fill-upgrade&&sudo apt-get -f install" bitte
<jokrebel> Domi: Wieso bist Du root?
<jokrebel> und wo sind da Ubuntu-Quellen? Ist das gar kein Ubuntu? Dann frag bitte den Support Deiner Distri
<jokrebel> oh und typo . ,,, full.upgrade muss das natürlich heißen.
<jokrebel> oh und typo . ,,, full-upgrade muss das natürlich heißen.
<Domi> Nein ist debian
<Domi> :o
<Domi> Bin ich falsch?
<NTQ> Domi: Hier ist Ubuntu
<Domi> Habt ihr nen Debian Bereich Maybe?
<k1l_> Domi: #debian-de ist der debian kanal hier auf freenode
<Arborata> jokrebel, OK http://pastebin.com/uPjmvCd0
<Arborata> und hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wie ich gthumb dazu kriege, im Browserfenster eine Vorschau alter Canon RAWs anzuzeigen? Im Betrachterfenster kann es das ja...
<jokrebel> Arborata: Auch für Dich ;-) Hatte mich vertippt. Muss natürlich full-upgrade heißen.
<Arborata> jok OK jetzt aber http://pastebin.com/tmVUDabV
<jokrebel> Arborata: Dieses rawtherapee stammt wohl aus einer Deiner vielen Fremdquellen. Ich hab hier die Version 4.0.12 die ich installieren könnte.
<Arborata> jokrebel, die hab ich schon drauf, ich wollte die ja gerade aktualisieren
<Arborata> jokrebel,  wieso macht er das nicht ?
<Arborata> jokrebel, kann ich nicht einfach diese dioppelte Datei aus der alten Version manuell löschen?
<jokrebel> Arborata: Willkommen in der Fremdquellen-Hölle würd ich vermuten
<Arborata> jokrebel, in der Linux-Hölle. Aber da bin ich ja schon ganz lange drin
<Arborata> jokrebel, das ist nun mal so wenn man auf einem Linux PC $irgendwas anderes machen will als im Terminal einen begrenzten Befehlssatz einzutippen, wenn das nicht so wär müsste ich nicht im IRC um Hilfe betteln
<Arborata> jokrebel, oder hast du nen besseren RAW-Konverter? RawStudio ist wohl komplett eingestellt, dafür finde ich noch nicht einmal ein stumpfes Handbuch.
<Arborata> jokrebel, bei RT gibt es immerhin rawpedia
<jokrebel> Wie gesagt, im aktuellen 14.04.3 ist die offizielle Version 4.0.12. Du versuchst aber wohl (aus anderen Quellen) rawtherapee_4.2-4dhor~trusty_amd64.deb zu installieren. Und da liegt halt was quer.
<Arborata> jokrebel, ich versuche das weil sie sagen, rawpedia bezieht sich auf die Neue Version und es hat sich da was geändert seit 4.0.12, ich brauch das Programm das zur Doku passt, alles andere ist doch wahnsinn
<jokrebel> Da wirst Du schon den Maintainer des fremden .deb-Pakets fragen müssen, fürchte ich.
<jokrebel> Arborata: ^
<Anf> Guten Abend, hab da mal so eine kleine frage. Ich hab in mein Notebook eine zweite HDD eingebaut an stelle von dem DVD Laufwerk, aber die HDD wird bei Ubuntu nicht angezeigt, woran kann das liegen?
<Thhunder> Anf; wird die festplatte vom system überhaupt erkannt? (Bios) ansonsten wirst du diese wenn sie nachträglich eingebaut wurd einbinden müssen
<Anf> Das Bios erkennt die HDD, aber in Ubuntu sehe ich die HDD nicht
<Anf> Bei Geräte steht nur die Partition "Rechner"
<Thhunder> was sagt dir denn die ausgabe im terminal: less /dev |grep sd* 
<k1l_> Anf: "sudo parted -l" in einem pastebin
<Thhunder> ansonsten fehlt die partition wäre mein nächster ansatz
<k1l_> erstmal gucken ob die disk erkannt wird und ob da überhaupt partitionen drauf sind
<Anf> Moment, ich hab gerade das Tool Laufwerke geöfftet, da steht die Platte drin. Heißt das, das ich die HDD mounten muss
<Thhunder> würd sagen ja :)
<k1l_> Anf: sollen wir raten? so ohne fakten? dann rate ich: ja
<Anf> Aber wie, im Dateimanager wird die Platte nicht angezeigt, nur im Tool Laufwerke
<k1l_> <k1l_> Anf: "sudo parted -l" in einem pastebin
<Anf> moment
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13517608/
<k1l_> ist das alles?
<k1l_> ah warte.  was ist denn auf der anderen festplatte? oder ist die brandneu?
<Anf> Ja, ist ja nur ein Notebook
<Anf> Die ist brandneu
<Thhunder> also ohne partition ;)
<Anf> genau
<k1l_> Anf: die ausgabe ist nicht vollständig, deswegen war ich verstutzt
<k1l_> Anf: dann partitionier die platte doch erstmal. du kannst nur partitionen einbinden ins system, keine festplatten
<Anf> Die Ausgabe ist vollständig es fehlt nur der Befehl
<Anf> Wie kann ich Sie den Partitionieren? Ich sehe nur Formatieren und Abbild erzeugen
<jokrebel> mit GParted?
<k1l_> Anf: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<Anf> Ubuntu 14.04 
<k1l_> desktop?
<Anf> Welchen Tabelentyp sollte man wählen?
<Anf> *Tabellentyp
<Anf> msdos, mac,loop usw.
<Anf> Ich würde sagen msdos, aber ich bin mir unsicher, und frag lieber nochmal nach
<ppq> heutzutage ist gpt der standard, msdos ist aber auch ok
<Anf> Also NTFS und FAt16, FAt32 kenn ich mich ja aus, aber was ist den das Tabellentyp. Ich kenn da nur gpt und mbr. Aber mac lopp usw. was ist den das
<ppq> msdos ist mbr
<Anf> ok, wusste ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, das wen man einen Win8 PC kauft, und dan Win7 installieren möchte, muss man von einer der beiden auf den anderen Typ wechseln, damit Win7 installiert werden kann
<Anf> Ist dan MBR bei Win7 und bei Win8 dan das aktuelle GPT, oder anders herum?
<ppq> keine ahnung, ist mir eigentlich auch egal.
<Anf> ok, aber der heutige standart ist dan GPT?
<ppq> ja
<Anf> ok, und stimmt das, das mbr nur festplatten bis 2tb unterstützt, und das man ab 2tb GPT nehmen muss?
<Anf> Sollte man bei Dateisystem das von Linus etx4 nehmen, oder das bekannte NTFS?
<jokrebel> NTFS ist Windows-Mist Anf
<Anf> Deswegen fag ich :) Ich hab alles auf Ubuntu, dan lohnt sich etx4 besser, oder?
<freakyy> Anf: also wenn du nur ubuntu hast, würde ich ext4 nehmen so hat mir das mal jemand empfohlen ... 
<freakyy> vor vielen jahren
<jokrebel> Anf: also wenn Du nicht dringend Dateien mit nem Windowssystem austauschen musst brauchst Du kein NTFS.
<Anf> Ich hab gemerkt, das man bei Linux, bei Vorhergehender freier Speicher nie auf 0 stellen kann, wieso muss da min. 1 stehen?
<k1l_> Anf: da gehts um das "alignement"
<Anf> Das heißt, das es normal ist, das da min. 1 stehen muss, weil der speicher gebraucht wird?
<k1l_> das hat was mit ausrichtung der sektoren und sektorengöße zu tun.
<Anf> alles klar, nur noch eine letze frage. Kann man die zweite HDD als Primäre Parttition einrichten, oder sollte man Erweiterte nehmen, weil bei Erweiterten Partition kann man das Dateisystem nicht auswählen nur bei der Primären Partition
<jokrebel> Anf: Auf jeder HD kann man bis zu 4 primäre Partitonen einrichten.
<Anf> ok, ich hab aber nicht vor die HDD in mehrere Partitionen einzuteilen, ich möchte nur eine Große Partition. Ich hab nur gedacht, das das System ja auf der Primären Partition ist, und ich keine weiteren Primären Partition mehr erstellen kann. Wo ist den eigendlich der unterschied zwischen primären und Erweiterte Partition
<Anf> Wieso kann man den bei einer Erweiterten Partition das Dateisystem nicht wählen, wo ist da der unterschied zur Primären Partition
<jokrebel> Anf: Man kann nur 4 primäre erstellen. Wenn man mehr braucht, muss man eine "logische" erstellen um darin dann weiter unter zu bringen. Das hat jetzt aber erstmal nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<jokrebel> Anf: Doch - kann man sehr wohl
<Anf> Super, alles klar. Ich Danke Euch allen. Hab nur wenig mit Dateisystemen und dan noch bei Linux zu tun, unter Windows früher hab ich das ja garnicht mitbekommen, das macht ja Win zum teil automatisch, und das muss nicht immer von vorteil sein, wie ich jetzt gemerkt habe
<Arborata> jetzt wirds ärgerlich
<Arborata> jokrebel, meine Virtualbox will nimmer
<Arborata> jokrebel,  'The virtualbox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox. The installation of Virtualbox was apparently not successful'
<Arborata> jokrebel, könnte das irgendwas mit den apt's von vorhin zu tun haben? Heut morgen ging's noch
<jokrebel> Arborata: Naja - hin und wieder muss auch Virtualbox an die aktuelleste Installation "angepasst" werden.
<Arborata> jokrebel, aber was hab ich denn jetzt unversehens aktualisiert, dass es nicht mehr geht?
<jokrebel> Auch Virtualbox auf den aktuellen Stand bringen?
<ppq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-5.0
<ppq> dabei wird das kernelmodul neu gebaut
<Anf> Ich hab da noch so ein kleines Problem, seit dem ich die zweite HDD eingebaut habe, kommt beim Booten immer der Fehler "Esw wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung gefunden" Bericht Senden oder Abbrechne. Wie kann ich herausfinden, wieso die Fehlermeldung kommt?
<ppq> schau in /var/crash/*
<ppq> solange dort etwas drin ist, kommt die meldung beim start
<ppq> wenn sich die ursache also erledigt hat, einfach den inhalt löschen und es sollte nix mehr kommen
<Arborata> ppq "Paket »virtualbox-5.0« ist nicht installiert und es ist keine Information verfügbar"
<Anf> ok, alles klar. Kann man die Datei problemlos mit Gedit öffnen, oder lieber gleich mit nano?
<ppq> Arborata, dann entweder den paketnamen durch den der version ersetzen, die du nutzt, oder einfach mal auf 5.0 upgraden: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Arborata> ppq werden die installierten VMs nach dem Upgrade noch/wieder gehen?
<ppq> die vboxen bleiben vom upgrade erstmal unangetastet, bis du sie startest
<ppq> kannst also in aller ruhe ein backup erstellen, falls du das wünschst
<Arborata> ppq, weil ich hab die eine VM mal geklont und als ich neulich versuchte, den Klon wieder einzubinden, wollte er irgendwie auch ned so richtig
<Arborata> ppq, da muss man irgendwo was in einer Ini-Datei pfuschen oder so damits geht
<ppq> ich sichere immer das ganze ~/VirtualBox VMs/ verzeichnis
<ppq> dann kann nix mehr schiefgehen
<ppq> inkl. hdd-abbilder
<Anf> ppq, meinst du den Inhalt in der Datei löschen, oder den Inhalt im Ordner /Crash löschen?
<ppq> Anf, letzteres, im idealfall nachdem du reingeschaut und die problemursache eliminiert hast
<Anf> reinschauen geht nicht, ist eine .crah Datei, lässt sich mit gedit nicht öffnen, und normales löschen geht auch nicht
<ppq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/434431/how-can-i-read-a-crash-file-from-var-crash
<ppq> einfach mal googeln
<Arborata> ppq, wo krieg ich denn den korrekten Namen des installierten Pakets her?
<ppq> Arborata, sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox[TAB][TAB]
<Anf> ok, krieg ich mit dem Link jetzt hin. Ich hab aber noch das Problem, das meine zweite HDD nicht mountet, obwohl ich es eingestellt habe, beim Booten mounten, im Tool Laufwerke.
<ppq> hint: [TAB] heißt auf die tab-taste drücken ;)
<Arborata> ppq, ah es reicht einfach 'virtualbox'
<ppq> ah ok
<Arborata> ppq es scheint wieder zu gehen
<Arborata> <froi>
<Arborata> oah ich war noch nie so froh eine Windows Startmelodie zu hörn ;-)
<Anf> Man kann nur auswählen, das die hdd beim starten mounten soll, kann man es aber so einstellen, das die hdd bei booten gleich alleine mountet
<Anf> ppq, ich hab das mit dem Fehler behoben, hab die Datei mit sudo rm /var/crash/* gelöscht, aber der Fehler mit den mounten bleibt trotzdem noch. Jetzt kommt beim Booten immer eine Fehler meldung, "Fehler bei Mounten von /.. Drücken sie S zum Überspringen und ...." Was ich ich da jetzt falsch gemacht
<Anf> ich glaub ich hab was falsches bei identifizierung als und bei Einhängepunkt was falsches eingestellt
<Anf> Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt beim Booten "Beim Einhängen von /Daten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Drücken Sie S, um das Einhängen zu überspringen, oder M zur manuellen Wiederherstellung" Wieso kommt die Meldung?
<k1l_> gibts den mountpoint?
<Anf> ja, /mnt/Daten
<k1l_> gibts den ordner?
<k1l_> was sagt dmesg?
<M0KKuJ|N> Hi macht ihr einen /mnt Quiz *g*
<Anf> Den hab ich aber geändert, da stand eine sehr lange Zahlen kombi
<k1l_> Anf: alles zeigen
<k1l_> sonst müssen wir raten
<Anf> moment
<Anf> bei dmesg wird nicht alles gezeigt
<Anf> also nur der Untere teil, der Obere teil wird nicht anzǵezeigt, ist zu lang
<Anf> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda1: Command-line `mount "/mnt/Daten"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<k1l_> Anf: du kennst doch wie das hier läuft
<Anf> sorry
<k1l_> packs in einen pastebin. 
<Anf> Wieso kann ich den Einhängepunkt nicht auf /Daten ändern, früher stand da eine komische lange kombination, wie eine Serien nummer der HDD
<M0KKuJ|N> Das ist die UID
<k1l_> Anf: zeigen
<Anf> Darf man die nicht unbenennen?
<M0KKuJ|N> Anf: Was hast du denn gemacht ?
<Anf> es ist im Tool Laufwerke, wie soll ich es zeigen
<k1l_> Anf: letzter versuch: "cat /etc/fstab" und "sudo blkid" und "sudo parted -l"
<Anf> Ich hab bei einhängepunkt /mnt/.......... in /mnt/Daten unbenannt und eingestellt, das die hdd beim booten automounten soll
<M0KKuJ|N> über was mountest du die HDD denn ? Name oder UUID ?
<M0KKuJ|N> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Anf> bei identifizieren als: steht UUID=........
<M0KKuJ|N> Hast du dir den Artikel mach durchgelesen da findest du eigentlich alle was du brauchst
<M0KKuJ|N> mach = mal
<Anf> noch nichtt
<Anf> ich hab die hdd gerade ja neu eungerichten die hdd ist brandneu, deswegen fand ich es komisch
<M0KKuJ|N> war der Name wirklich .........
<M0KKuJ|N> oder stand da ein Typ Name
<Anf> eine kombination aus Zahlen, wie eine Seriennummer 
<M0KKuJ|N> und was steht genau in deiner fstab
<Anf> moment
<M0KKuJ|N> Anf : <k1l_> hat das aber schon oben geschrieben ;)
<Anf> bin gerade schon dabei
<k1l_> jo ich bin raus. wer nicht will, der soll weiter mit raten im dunkeln rumfummeln :)
<M0KKuJ|N> gg
<Anf> ich bin dabei die Befehle von k1l einzugeben
<M0KKuJ|N> Den Output brauchen wir dann aber auch um dir zu helfen hier kannst du das posten http://dpaste.com/
<M0KKuJ|N> LoL ich lach mich weg gerade auf einem anderen Server gelesen 
<M0KKuJ|N> "Ich bin ein Hacker immerhin nutze ich Gnome" LOL
<M0KKuJ|N> Man Man
<M0KKuJ|N> Der versucht bestimmt auch die 127.0.0.1 zu hacken
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13519264/
<Anf> Was soll ich bei Einhängepunkt und bei Identifizieren als eingeben. Da hab ich was falsch eingegeben
<M0KKuJ|N> nun du hast den Ordner /mnt/Daten
<M0KKuJ|N> oder ?
<bekks> Und dann noch dmesg nopasten.
<bekks> Nach dem Versuch, das manuell zu mounten.
<Anf> Ich hab den Ordner Daten im Dateimanager, das stimmt
<bekks> ls -lha /mnt/Daten
<bekks> Du weisst doch dass diese ganze GRafikgeraffel völliger Mumpitz ist im Support.
<M0KKuJ|N> gg
<M0KKuJ|N> bekks auch Terminal Liebhaber ?
<M0KKuJ|N> Anf dein Eintrag könnte so in der Art aussehen
<M0KKuJ|N> UUID=2fbd073f-e1b7-4011-87c1-df1c6b00fc21 /media/second  ntfs  rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<M0KKuJ|N> UUID=<UUID deiner HDD> /mnt/Daten ntfs  rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<M0KKuJ|N> das schreibst du dann in deine fstab rein
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13519333/
<M0KKuJ|N> und feuerst dannach ein mount -a ab
<M0KKuJ|N> bekks ist  wirklich nur der Ordner 
<Anf> wieso ntfs ich hab die hdd als ext4
<M0KKuJ|N> sorry war dann natürlich ext4
<Anf> Kann ich es nicht Grafisch im Tool laufwerke einstellen, bei Einhängepungt
<M0KKuJ|N> Ich hab das noch nie Grafisch gemacht keine Ahnung
<Anf> alles klar, vielen Dank. Werde ich dan mal versuchen
<M0KKuJ|N> gksudo nano /etc/fstab
<M0KKuJ|N> dann öffnest du den Editor 
<M0KKuJ|N> speicherst
<M0KKuJ|N> und gibst dannach in den Terminal mount -a ein
<Anf> Konnte den Fehler bisschen einschränken, also es liegt an der funktion, das die hdd sich beim booten mounten soll. wen ich die funktion abstelle, läuft die hdd wunderbar. wen ich aber die funktion aktiviere, hab ich den fehler, egal welchen Einhängepunkt usw ich einbebe
<bekks> So, du hast immer noch keine Pastebins geliefert.
<M0KKuJ|N> Dann ist dein Eintrag in der fstab falsch
<bekks> Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf deine Verweigerung jeder Mitarbeit. Endgültig.
<Anf> Ich hab die alle doch gepastet
<bekks> Nein, hast du nicht. Du hast mehrfach den Hinweis auf dmesg einfach mal ignoriert. Und ich habe keine Lust mehr Nanny zu spielen und dir alles fünfmal zu sagen.
<Anf> Ich hab alle Befehl von k1l gepastet, und da war auch der dmesg Befehl dabei
<bekks> 1126 222344 < bekks> Und dann noch dmesg nopasten.
<bekks> 1126 222400 < bekks> Nach dem Versuch, das manuell zu mounten.
<bekks> Das hast du nicht getan.
<M0KKuJ|N> bekks ruhig bleiben ;)
<bekks> M0KKuJ|N: Läuft :)
<bekks> M0KKuJ|N: Wir kennen Ihn seit Wochen nicht anders hier.
<bekks> Und jetzt reicht es mir halt endgültig.
<M0KKuJ|N> Oh das geht seit Wochen so , dann kann ich dich verstehen
<M0KKuJ|N> Anf : liest du dir die wiki Artikel zu den Themen durch oder gehst du gleich hier in den IRC ?
<M0KKuJ|N> Linux ist nunmal kein Windows man kann hier nicht alles mir der Maus machen bzw. meistens will man das auch gar nicht
<M0KKuJ|N> Ein bisschen einlesen ist in Linux normal etwas man pages lesen auch und dann bekommt man das auch hin
<k1l_> man kann schon alles mit der maus machen. aber das ist halt schwer zu supporten. im terminal gibts halt output, den man gut herzeigen könnte.
<M0KKuJ|N> deswegen ja "bzw. meistens will man das auch gar nicht"
<M0KKuJ|N> aber ich müsste jetzt erstmal nachlesen wie ich das nur mit der Maus mache bzw. ohne Terminal das eine HDD immer gemountet wird , ich mach das seit 6 Jahren immer in der fstab und naja läuft
<M0KKuJ|N> ;o)
<freakyy> hey k1l_  bist du mir noch sauer? ;D inzwischen läuft der treiber übrigends aber nur wenn ich nen 2ten bildschirm anschließe ... sollte eigentlich auch so ghen aber da kann mir bestimmt auch niemand weiter helfen
<freakyy> ich ahb deshalb den bug report geupdated vielleicht kann mir wer von amd helfen
<freakyy> wenn sich das mal wer anguggd
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-27
<stevieh> freakyy:  bei nvidia gabs mal zu sowas entsprechende optionen in der xorg.conf
<freakyy> stevieh: hm, ich hab jettz bei askubuntu und ubuntuusers.de gepostet mal guggn ob ich eine antwort krieg. warte schon seit gestern abend. aber hey, askubuntu is ja auch cool ... mit dem badges und achievements und so find ich cool. wollte shcon fragen beantworten nur leider sind keine dabei die ich benatworten kann ;D
<stevieh> ich wollte eine beantworten, bin aber nicht hoch genug gerankt, um das zu dürfen. Sollen sie es sich halt sparen. Deppen.
<k1l> oha? seit wann sind denn antworten limitiert? 
<k1l> sonst pm es mir und ich proxiere das
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<stevieh> hier schreiben, dass ab 15.04 (oder vorher?) systemctl suspend der weg ist.
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> mein post hat schone iner geupranked ;D
<k1l> stevieh: ab 15.04 ist systemd standard. also ab dann
<freakyy> meine frage is die hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/703135/strange-stripes-with-fglrx-drivers
<stevieh> I see. na siehste, schreib rein.
<freakyy> naja ich hab wily geremoved und trusty installed ... weil ich dachte vielleicht funktioniert da mein treiber aber nein ... immernoch die streifen ... aber hab ja jetzt nen kleines workaround aber so kann das nicht immer laufen hab ja ned immer nen bildschirm zum anschliessen dabei
<freakyy> hi porti  :)
<freakyy> kann man eigentlich von trusty auf wily upgraden?
<stevieh> nur mit zwischenschritten
<freakyy> aber von trusty auf die nächste LTS geht dann wieder?
<stevieh> yep
<freakyy> ok :)
<stevieh> k1l: brav :-)
<k1l> :)
<freakyy> k1l redet nichtmehr mit mir seit 3 tagen
<freakyy> *trauriggugg*
<k1l> freakyy: da musst du auch nicht dauernd wieder reinbohren. ich habe mehrfach versucht dir zu helfen, aber du hast dich so dagegen gewehrt, dass ich mit meiner zeit lieber was anderes anstelle.
<freakyy> ok
<nagetier_> freakyy, wie war das.. Live-Version zeigt ebenfalls die Probleme?
<freakyy> nagetier_: nein live version benutzt doch den open source treiber - der hat aber keine hardware acceleration sondern da läuft was über software und ich hätte gern vom fglrx treiber die hardware acceleration
<nagetier_> Stimmt
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> ich bin übrigends weiter gekommen nagetier_ - die streifen gehn weg wenn ich 2ten bildschirm anschliesse, aber das isn laptop un da kann ich ned überall mein 42" bildschirm mitschleifen ;D
<nagetier_> freakyy, mal eine andere Distribution versucht?
<freakyy> nagetier_: ne will ubuntu ;D
<nagetier_> ja, verständlich
<freakyy> ubuntu gefällt mir am besten
<nagetier_> und jo, das las ich
<nagetier_> freakyy, wich würde das ja interessieren und würde es einfach mal testen
<freakyy> nagetier_: naja ich hab doch den amd treiber auch von der website installiert - da kam vor 3 tagen nen neuer raus, der generiert danna uch die packages
<freakyy> nur hat der teiber die selben probleme
<freakyy> also ich hab ubuntu fglrx, fglrx-updates und den amd teiber 2 stück versucht
<freakyy> und alle machen die streifen
<nagetier_> freakyy, was ist wenn du die Auflösung am Laptop nicht auf nativ setzt?
<nagetier_> was auch keine Lösung wäre..
<freakyy> nagetier_: wie macht man das?
<freakyy> nein wäre keine lösung will die native auflösung
<nagetier_> na, die Auflösung herunterstellen
<nagetier_> jo
<freakyy> ausserdem die konsolen alt+f1 etc. haben auch die streifen
<nagetier_> ahjo, stümmt
<freakyy> aber die hamn glaub auch die auflösung naja
<freakyy> da muss irgendwas falsch initialisiert werden
<nagetier_> freakyy, kannst den HDMI im BIOS/UEFI abschalten?
<freakyy> nein
<freakyy> das is ne pci graka die hat keine options im bios
<nagetier_> n setze einen neuen Trend und nimm den 42" immer mit ;)
<freakyy> ja nur hat er kein strom dann ... ob das dann noch funktioniert weiss ich auch ned
<freakyy> naja nen generator könnte ich ja auch noch mitnehmen
<freakyy> in der bahn den diesel anschmeissen
<freakyy> lol mit geschlossenen fenstern ;D
<nagetier_> ja, alles Mist
<freakyy> jap
<freakyy> ;( ich hoffe mir kann jetzt jemand von amd, askubuntu oder ubuntuusers.de helfen 
<nagetier_> freakyy, hattest dich mal an xrandr gesetzt? .. damit könntest den HDMI deaktivieren
<stevieh> nvidia hat für sowas auch 1000 optionen in der xorg.conf, weiss nicht, wie ati das macht
<freakyy> nagetier_: eigentlich will ich den nicht deaktiviern
<nagetier_> freakyy, wenn nichts an dem angeschlossen ist könnte man den auch abschalten
<freakyy> nagetier_: nein das problem is ja das, das nur wenn ich was anschliesse die streifen weggehn
<freakyy> wenn ich den deaktiviere hab ich keine chance mehr das zuf ixen
<nagetier_> evtl arbeitet der Treiber dann anders, wenn der aus ist.. das war mein Gedanke
<freakyy> naja ich will aber was anschliessen können
<freakyy> deshalb hab ich ja da skabel ;D
<nagetier_> dann schaltest den wieder ein :)
<freakyy> kann man da sonthefly machen oder muss man neu starten?
<nagetier_> nene, das geht während der Laufzeit
<nagetier_> muss ich hier auch tun, aber aus anderen Gründen
<nagetier_> sieht hier so aus .. '/usr/bin/xrandr --output DP-1 --off' , muss natürlich angepasst werden
<nagetier_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR - falls nach all dem noch nicht bekannt
<nagetier_> 'xrandr --auto' kann man sich auch mal ansehen (TV am HDMI dabei nicht angeschlossen)
<freakyy> das xrandr --auto versuch ich jetzt mal 
<freakyy> brb, restart
<nagetier_> freakyy, da solltest nicht neustarten, ansonsten kannst das direkt nochmal machen
<freakyy> nagetier_: also hab gerestartet, xrandr --auto gemacht und nix hats gefixed
<nagetier_> ja, war nur ein Versuch
<nagetier_> aber mit xrandr würde ich noch nicht aufgeben
<freakyy> hm, wie finde ich raus wie ich den hdmi port deaktiviere?
<nagetier_> freakyy, lesen soll dabei helfen :) kann ich jetzt auch nicht aus dem Kopf sagen
<nagetier_> freakyy, wird "meinem" Befehl sehr ähnlich sein
<nagetier_> xrandr gibt dir die genaue Bezeichnung deiner Anschlüsse, auch den Internen, genau aus.. den dann verwenden
<nagetier_> also nicht den Internen.. aber so kannst die halt unterscheiden
<freakyy> nagetier_: hm ich schau mir das später nochmal an ... danke für die hilfe ;)
<freakyy> so, jetzt hab ich noch dieses bekannte problem, dass ecryptfs1 nicht erfolgreich gemountet werden kann bei encrypteter home partition wegen dem installer. in 15.10 is das gefixed jetzt überleg ich ob ich da upgraden soll
<freakyy> von trusty
<freakyy> oder ob ich das anders wieder hinkrieg
<freakyy> naja das tutorial hab ich emacht das funktioniert aber immer nochnicht
<freakyy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289858/disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap-1-is-not-ready
<freakyy> gibt es ne möglihckeit das einfach nochmal neu zu machen weil ich glaub ich habs jetzt komplett zerschossen
<freakyy> ok, keine ahnung wie ich das wieder hin krieg mit dem crypt swap
<frostschutz> freakyy, willst du swap verschlüsselt oder nicht?
<frostschutz> freakyy, evtl. geht es so https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#UUID_and_LABEL
<freakyy> frostschutz: wollte verschlüsselt ich schau mir das nachher mal an vielen dank :D
<freakyy> hm, ich kreig das nicht hin mit dem swap ;(
<martin04112015> ich brauche hilfe. wie kann ich einen usb stick unter ubuntu mate formatieren ??
<martin04112015> ist dringend 
<_moep_> formatieren oder nen image drauf prügeln
<_moep_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Formatieren
<misterx> hi
<misterx> mein nick ist gebannt?
<misterx> k1l_: da?
<misterx> hm
<martin04112015> ich kriege den usb einfach nicht formatiert so das ich da windwos drauf machen kann 
<martin04112015> ja ich weiss windwos ist scheisse aber brauche ich unbedingt für meinen laptop 
<martin04112015> also muss eine iso drauf packen 
<martin04112015> von windoof so das diese bootfähig ist
<martin04112015> er erkennt den usb stick aber lässt sich nicht formatieren also kp wie ??
<ThreeM> windows is nich scheiße
 * ThreeM zuckt schon xD
 * jokrebel schaut vorsichtshalber mal auf das Kanal-Türschild
<martin04112015> ja ich brauche es halt zum zocken 
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Aber hier ist Ubuntu-support
<martin04112015> und bei unetbootin kann ich das iso einfügen aber den usb stick nicht eweil der wahrscheinlich im flaschen format ist
<ThreeM> windows 7?
<ThreeM> 8?
<ThreeM> 8.1?
<ThreeM> 10?
<jokrebel> egal! 
<ThreeM> hey, is offtopic ;)
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Wende Dich bitte an ##windows-de
<martin04112015> nein soll windows 7 sein weil 10 bei mir nur mist macht die iso habe ich ja schon 
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Und sind wir da gerade? Nein.
<ThreeM> oh
 * ThreeM hat sich beim türschild verlesen
<martin04112015> wieso an windows -de ?? wenn ich fdas mit ubuntui machen möchte ??
<martin04112015> mein pc mit dem ich hier schreibe ist ubuntu 
<martin04112015> und von dem aus würde ich gerne einen bootfähigen windwos usb stick erstellen 
<martin04112015> kann mir bitte jemand helfen ist wichtig 
<rentier_> Kennt sich hier zufällig wer intim mit gThumb und RAW-Dateien aus?
<rentier_> Ich würd gern wissen, wieso er in manchen Ordnern Thumbnails von RAWs anzeiget und in anderen nicht...
<martin04112015> kann mir bitte endlich jemand helfen ??
<smeexs> lade die unnetbootin runter
<smeexs> mit dem und ner iso kannst du ganz leicht einen bootfähigen stick erstellen
<smeexs> martin04112015
<martin04112015> ja hjabe ich aber komischer weise erkennt der meinen usb stick nicht
<martin04112015> sldo unetbootin
<ring0> du musst den stick entsprechend vorbereiten
<smeexs> das macht doch unetbootin alles von selbst
<smeexs> oder is das bei win anders , mit windows wollt ich bis jetzt noch keinen erstellen
<martin04112015> wie soll ich den denn über ubuntu vorbereiten ?? 
<ring0> nö, du musst den stick vorher partitionieren und ein entsprechendes dateisystem erstellen
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/Windows-Installations-Stick_erstellen
<ring0> da steht eigentlich alles
<martin04112015> ja aber egal woe ich den formatiere ubuntu erkennt ihn aber unetbootin nicht 
<ring0> es funktioniert genau so, wie da beschrieben. wenn nicht, machst du etwas falsch
<martin04112015> ok danke ich probiere es
<smeexs> ah wusste ich nicht dass das bei windows anders läuft 
<martin04112015> ja so wie da beschrieben mache ich es auch aber unten kann ich meinen usb stick nicht auswählen 
<jokrebel> deshalb ja auch der Hinweis sich da doch bitte in ##windows-de Hilfe zu suchen 
<martin04112015> ja aber die haben doch keine ahnung von ubuntu lol
<martin04112015> weil das problem ja unter ubuntu besteht 
<ring0> ansonsten guck mal in die faq von unetbootin https://unetbootin.github.io/#faq
<martin04112015> ok mache ich danke
<freakyy> so ich kann einfach kein swap machen bei mir kokmmt immer: cryptdisks stop/waiting wenn ich versuche sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap auszuführn
<smeexs> das ist kein ubuntu problem wenn win wieder extra würste braucht
<freakyy> martin04112015: haste schonmal unetbootin neu gestartet - der stick muss gemountet sein
<freakyy> glaub ich
<freakyy> oder zumidnest nicht ausgeworfen
<ring0> so ist es freakyy 
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Unetbootin gibt es auch für Windwos. Und Windows-Sticks erstellen Die sicher mehr als wir.
<ring0> der stick muss entsprechend partitioniert und gemoutet sein, BEVOR man unetbootin startet
<freakyy> einfach googlen - how to format an usb stick ntfs
<ring0> martin04112015, ^
<jokrebel> Und es ist KEIN Ubuntu-Problem
<martin04112015> ja schon ok andere frage mit welchem programm unter ubuntu kann ich eine windows iso auf einen usb stick machen und bootfähig machen ??
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<freakyy> martin04112015: mit unetbootin
<martin04112015> ja also und wenn es unter windows funktioniert alles und unter ubuntu nicht wo ist dann der fehler ??
<mrkramps> irgendwo in einer programmversion
<martin04112015> mhh
<mrkramps> oder EFI
<mrkramps> oder auch einfach weil die neuere verison das nicht unterstützt
<smeexs> was funktioniert unter windows und unter ubuntu nicht ? das neue unetbootin welches du vermutlich unter win für ubuntu verwendet hat BIETET KEINEN WINDOWS SUPPORT MEHR 
<smeexs> steht auf der homepage
<jokrebel> smeexs: Neinnein - Ubuntu muss schuld sein.
<martin04112015> noch mal von vorne ok
<martin04112015> also ich habe einen pc mit ubuntu 
<mrkramps> sonst dürftest du nicht hier sein
<martin04112015> so stecke meinen usb stick rein ubuntu erkennt ihn
<martin04112015> könnt ihr mir folgen ??
<ring0> mit der art hilft dir hier keiner. schönen abend noch
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Hallo? Was an "das ist kein Ubuntu-Problem" ist unverständlich?
<martin04112015> was soll der scheiss denn jetzt wollte einfach von vorne beginnen um 
<mrkramps> müssen wir auf die frage jetzt antworten, damit du weiterschreibst?
<bekks> So, und wann kommt eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung oder Problembeschreibung? Bisher kam da nichts.
<martin04112015> kp was euer scheiss problem ist echt 
<martin04112015> will alles nochmal in ruihe von vorne durchgehen und ihr macht mich dumm an 
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Dass Du uns ein Problem aufdrücken willst welches nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat.
<bekks> Niemand macht dich dumm an. Liefere eine Ubuntu-bezogene Problembeschreibung, und dann gibt es hier auch Support. Sonst nicht.
<smeexs> du schreibst zwei kurze sätze und dann könnt ihr mir folgen .. als wären wir debil und dann wunderst dich ? -.-
<jokrebel> bekks: Er will nen Bootfähigen Windows-Stick erstellen.
<bekks> Dann soll er das tun. 
<martin04112015> vergesst es
<bekks> Hat nur leider nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun…
<martin04112015> trotzdem danke
<martin04112015> wenn ich es unter ubuntu machen möchte neeein dann hat es nichts mit ubuntu zu tun ^^
<bekks> Welcher Teil von "das wird nicht mehr unterstützt" ist dir unklar?
<freakyy> so ich kann einfach kein swap machen bei mir kokmmt immer: cryptdisks stop/waiting wenn ich versuche sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap auszuführn
<freakyy> naja
<freakyy> muss ich jetzt ohne swap leben? eigentlich hab ich gern etwas swap ;D
<martin04112015> also es wird nicht mehr unterstützt das ein usb stick unter ubuntu bei unetbootin nicht erkannt wird ??
<bekks> martin04112015: Ok, du liest offensichtlich gar nicht mit. Viel Spass noch.
<martin04112015> ich lese schon mit verstehe es bloß nicht 
<ppq> freakyy, nanu, swap mit ecryptfs? kenne das nur mit luks → lvm → swap-partition
<freakyy> hab kein lvm 
<bekks> martin04112015: Dann musst du dich an die unetbootin Programmierer wenden und sie fragen, warum sie das Feature, das du verwenden willst, so umgebaut haben, dass es kein Windows mehr unterstützt.
<freakyy> ahb das nicht ausgewählt
<ppq> freakyy, bietet sich halt an, wenn man gerne / und swap im selben luks container (nur eine passphrase/key) haben möchte
<bekks> martin04112015: Hat man Dir vorhin auch schon gesagt.
<freakyy> ich ahb / nicht verschlüsselt weil ich bei ubuntu 15.10 aufeinmal vorm eingabeprompt passphrase stand, aber das passphrase oben links in klartext geschrieben und nicht angenommen wurde
<bekks> freakyy: Du hast offensichtlich verschlüsselt, sonst würdest du kein ecryptfs verwenden.
<freakyy> ich hab mein homedir verschlüsselt aber nicht /
<martin04112015> ok andere frage gibt es ein anderes programm oder eine andere möglichkeit mein problem zu lösen ??
<bekks> freakyy: Also hast du verschlüsselt.
<bekks> martin04112015: "Nein".
<freakyy> bekks: ja, meine home partition
<smeexs> du hast den stick doch schon mal mit windows bespielt nur bootet er nicht .. hast du erzählt
<martin04112015> lol aber ubunhtu ist nicht scheisse ^
<jokrebel> Und die Leute in ##windows-de wissen wohl immer noch wesentlich besser wie wir, wie man einen bootfähigen Windows-Stick erstellt heutzutage.
<martin04112015> aber nicht unter ubuntui mann 
<bekks> martin04112015: Die Antwort ist immer noch "nein." Mann.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, eigentlich wissen wir das auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Installation_vom_USB-Stick
<martin04112015> ja und das was da sthet verstehe ich nicht 
<bekks> martin04112015: Ja, und? Dann stelle KONKRETE Fragen dazu
<martin04112015> kann mir das bitte jemand erklären ??
<bekks> WAS genau?
<martin04112015> das was auf der seite steht.
<bekks> martin04112015: DEutscher Text.
<bekks> Was genau verstehst du an welcher Stelle nicht?
<martin04112015> was muss ich zb in der konsole eingeben und warum ??
<bekks> Was du eingeben musst steht da. Warum, steht da auch.
<martin04112015> ok
<bekks> Lesen musst du das schon selbst.
<mrkramps> martin04112015, das wiederum steht hinter diesen orangen und unterstrichenen sogenannten Links
<mrkramps> dieses wiki da ist ein quell an wissen, aber man muss es tatsächlich lesen … alles
<mrkramps> und im idealfall dann noch halbwegs nachvollziehen können
<martin04112015> andere frage bin unter ubuntu und möchte ein bootfähigen usb stick erstellen mit mint wieso erkennt ubuntu meinen stick nicht bei unetbootin ??
<freakyy> so ich kann einfach kein swap machen bei mir kokmmt immer: cryptdisks stop/waiting wenn ich versuche sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap auszuführn. kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<bekks> Warum benutzt du ecryptfs-setup-swap?
<bekks> Warum nicht einfach mkswap?
<frostschutz> freakyy, das mit dem offset hat nicht geklappt?
<freakyy> frostschutz: ich krieg die swap partition nichtmerh entschlüsselt
<freakyy> ehm created
<freakyy> das mit dem offset hab ich erstmal nicht ausprobiert jetzt häöng ich da
<freakyy> bekks: weils in dem tutorial hier steht:
<freakyy> http://punygeek.blogspot.de/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html
<bekks> Leg eine Partition an, mkswap darauf, in die fstab eintragen, fertig.
<freakyy> ich will verschlüsselten swap
<frostschutz> die anleitung ist müll
<bekks> Dann ist doch der Weg mit einem vollverschlüsselten System und LVM am Einfachsten.
<freakyy> ok
<frostschutz> die anleitung erstellt unverschlüsselten swap (mit resume-eintrag) nur um diesen dann wieder genauso zu verschlüsseln wies vorher auch schon nicht funktioniert hat
<freakyy> bekks: ich will nicht alles wider runterhaun und komplett verschlüsselt will ich auch nicht sonst steh ich wieder vorm passwort prompt und kann das passwort nicht eingeben
<frostschutz> bei /dev/urandom verschlüsselten swap gibts kein hibernate/resume
<bekks> Und d<s kann dir mit ecryptfs nicht passieren oder was? :P
<freakyy> bekks: ne ich will einfach verschlüsselten swap so wie die installation das eigentlich vorgesehen hat
<frostschutz> wenn du passwort nicht eingeben kannst fehlt kein kernelmodul... rausfinden welches und in die vom initramfs zu ladenden kernelmodule aufnehmen
<frostschutz> s/kein/ein
<bekks> Das sieht die Installation nur bei einem vollverschlüsselten System vor.
<freakyy> ne ich will jetzt auch nicht nochmal neu formatiern 
<bekks> ecryptfs sieht nur vor, /home zu verschlüsseln.
<frostschutz> wenn du kein hibernate brauchst versuch das mit dem offset
<freakyy> bekks: also ich hab mit home verz. verschlüsselt installiert und hatte dannach einen nicht funktionierenden verschlüsselten swap
<freakyy> also ich weiss jetzt nicht was ich machen soll
<bekks> Naja, probier das mit dem Offset :)
<freakyy> ich krieg da shconwieder einen fehler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13532470/
<Approach> Hat jemand eine idee, wie ich den Soundausgang von der Dockingsstation benutzte?
<Approach> Dockingstation: Lenovo ThinkPad Mini Dock Plus Series 3
<freakyy> bekks: also ich ahb den swap jetzt einfach so gemacht, ohne encryption, nur is der swap jetzt auch direkt nachm boot komplett voll? es handelt sich um 7,9GB
<frostschutz> freakyy, free?
<freakyy> free -h
<freakyy> Auslagerungsdatei:       7,9G         0B       7,9G
<frostschutz> also 0 belegt
<freakyy> oh du hast recht
<freakyy> sorry falsch gelesen
<freakyy> danke ;D
<freakyy> ok dann ahb ich jetzt offiziell einen unencrypteten swap ;D
<freakyy> schade aber naja, geht ja nciht anders
<freakyy> ich ahb noch ne andere frage. wie kreig ich das hin das pro drücken der taste ^ auch wirklich ein ^ kommt und ich nicht 2 mal für 1 ^ drücken muss. weil jedesmal wenn ich ^^ machen will muss ich 4 mal drücken
<reachC> so viel ich weiß geht das nicht weil man ja mit ^+a gewisse sonderzeichen erstellen kann
<freakyy> is das irgendwas no-dead-keys oder so? bei der installation ahb ich halt einfach deutsch angegeben ... jedoch muss ich jetzt wie gesagt da 4 mal immer drauf drücken das 
<freakyy> a
<freakyy> ŝ
<freakyy> hm ok is aber bissl blöd gemacht ich amg das ^^ smiley
<reachC> am besten den ;-) smiley nehmen ^^
<frostschutz> freakyy ja, nodeadkeys ist das - einfach so bei der tastatur einstellen
<freakyy> frostschutz: das hab ich glaub ned installiert - wie installier ich das?
<freakyy> moment
<freakyy> ^^ habs danke ;D
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-28
<martin04112015> kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie mann unter ubuntu im terminal einen usb stick bootfähig macht ??
<bekks> Nein, immer noch nicht. 
<bekks> Du hast gestern alle Antworten zu dem Thema bekommen.
<Guest8027> ls
<_moep_> permission denied
<Guest8027> HELP
<freakyy> da is er wieder weg ;D
<freakyy> sagtmal isses eigetnlich ok wenn man die proposed updates installiert? :D
<freakyy> weil dann hab ich latest gnome
<freakyy> oder zumindest .18 .. naja ... und dann ahb ich noch das gnome3 ppa geadded
<freakyy> hoffe mal ich zerschiess nix ;D
<Frickelpit> freakyy: lies dir im wiki lieber mal durch, was proposed ist und was fremdquellen sind
<freakyy> ja was fremdquellen sind is mir auch klar
<freakyy> und proposed sind halt ganz neue aktualisierungen ... die noch von der dev versionen kommen oder so
<freakyy> naja ich hab ja ppa-purge für den notfall installiert ;D
<freakyy> ok ich muss neu starten ;) 
<freakyy> bis gleich
<martin04112015> servus
<martin04112015> kennt sich jemand hier unter ubuntu mit virtuellen maschienen aus ??
<freakyy> martin04112015: ich ned ;D
<freakyy> bin jetzt mal afk
<freakyy> bye all
<martin04112015> schade dachte vllt das ich mein problem damit umgehen könnte
<nagetier> martin04112015, du solltest dein problem beschreiben
<martin04112015> mein windoof hat sich auf meinem laptop verabschiedet.
<martin04112015> habe keine cd oder so und müsste jetzt einen bootfähigen stick mit windows iso erstellen unter ubuntu,was aber irgendwie nicht hinhaut oder ich mal wieder zu doof bin.
<martin04112015> jetzt dachte ich mit einer virtuellen maschiene mit windows drauf kann ich das problem umgehen 
<nagetier> martin04112015, das klappt auch unter linux.. moment, schaue mal
<martin04112015> ja ich habe eine seite gefunden gehabt mein stick ist im fat32
<Approach> Jemand eine idee warum meine nfs freigabe nicht funktioniert? Kriege diese meldung: exportfs: /home/kloos/laravel-cmf does not support NFS export
<martin04112015> die dateien von windoof habe ich drauf kopiert auf den stick 
<martin04112015> aber kriege es nicht hin den usb stick per terminal bootfähig zu machen 
<nagetier> martin04112015, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Installation_vom_USB-Stick oder https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/Windows-Installations-Stick_erstellen .. Unetbootin sollte das erledigen
<martin04112015> ja tut es nicht leider 
<freakyy> hi nagetier  :)
<nagetier> martin04112015, ich würde den Stick vorher komplett leeren.. also keine Partition darauf haben
<martin04112015> also habe das alles gemacht bis auf per terminal die uefi ein zu fügen auf dem usb stick 
<nagetier> Hoi freakyy :)
<martin04112015> habe ich ja gemacht per gparted formatiert in fat32
<freakyy> hab mal ne frage an alle, ubuntu-gnome, gibt es da ne möglichkeit oben die leiste zu verkleinern? gibt es irgend ein besonders gutes theme das man haben sollte für gnome?
<martin04112015> dann per unetbootin windows 7 drauf gepackt 
<martin04112015> aber er ist nicht bootfähig
<nagetier> martin04112015, wie gesagt, ich würde denn leer verwenden.. 
<martin04112015> sagt mein laptop es wäre kein betriebssystem drauf
<martin04112015> wie meinst du das leer verwenfden ??
<nagetier> martin04112015, keine Partiton, also auch keine Formatierung
<nagetier> Partition*
<martin04112015> einfach löschen oder wie
<nagetier> ja, fdisk wäre zB eine Möglichkeit die vorhandene Partition zu entfernen
<nagetier> martin04112015, und dann lässt du das eingesetzte Werkzeug das erstellen, was es verlangt
<nagetier> in dem Fall Unetbootin
<martin04112015> verstehe ich nicht bin neu in der linux welt 
<martin04112015> so weit bin ich noch nicht 
<martin04112015> sry
<nagetier> martin04112015, alles gut.. lass das Werkzeug für dich den Stick erstellen und greife da nicht selber ein
<martin04112015> also mit werkzeug meinst du unetbootin ??
<nagetier> jo
<freakyy> martin04112015: also mit windows 10 hat das bei mir prima funktioniert ... hab auf meinem laptop jetzt ubuntu15.10 und win10 drauf ;D
<freakyy> naja, ubuntu-gnome
<martin04112015> ok also ich habe jetzt den usb stick gelöscht dann meinte unetbootin hängen sie den datenträger ein
<martin04112015> habe ich gemacht 
<martin04112015> und daNN KOMMT fehler beim einhängen
<martin04112015> einhängen des ortes nicht möglich
<nagetier> martin04112015, wenn du die Partition entfernt hast, würde ich den einmal abziehen, 5 Sekunden warten, und wieder einstecken.. schau mal was dann ausgegeben wird
<martin04112015> ok
<martin04112015> jetzt erkennt unetbootin ihn nicht 
<David1977> test
<martin04112015> er wird auch nicht automatisch auf dem arbeitstisch angezeigt
<martin04112015> also desktop
<nagetier> martin04112015, das ist ok so.. ist ja keine Partition mehr vorhanden
<nagetier> warum Unetbootin den jetzt nicht findet ist mir allerdings auch gerade ein Rätzel
<martin04112015> das sit ja mein problem
<martin04112015> er muss im fat32 oder ntfs geschrieben sein dann erkennt er ihn
<martin04112015> oder leigt es daran das ich ubuntu mate habe ??
<nagetier> martin04112015, ne
<martin04112015> und jetzt dachte ich wenn ich eine virtuelle maschiene nehme und da von der iso windows installiere habe ich da ja dann windows drauf
<martin04112015> und dara
<martin04112015> darin erstelle ich dann einen bootfähigen usb stick
<nagetier> bin auch gerade am lesen.. ab und zu war das etwas tricky, insbesondere wenn man das nicht regelmäßig macht.. aber ein Windows brauchst du definitiv nicht um dir einen Windows-Installationsstick zu erstellen
<martin04112015> mhh ok
<martin04112015> weil ich sitze seit gestern 14uhr hier und kriege nix hin 
<martin04112015> habe es im ntfs versucht im fat32
<martin04112015> über unetbootin
<nagetier> martin04112015, kannst du natürlich machen, evtl wird das Windows in der VM ja auch später mal noch benötigt.. musst du wissen, ob du den Aufwand betreiben möchtest
<martin04112015> aber immer sagt mir mein laptop es ist kein betriebssystem auf dem stick 
<martin04112015> ja habe virtual box installiert 
<nagetier> martin04112015, welches Windows ist das denn genau, und soll der UEFI zu booten sein?
<martin04112015> finde es aber nirgends im reiter oben unter anwendungen 
<martin04112015> ist windows 7 64bit
<martin04112015> müsste uefi haben
<martin04112015> und da weiss ich nicht wie ich das über das terminal mache
<nagetier> martin04112015, https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Windows_7_UEFI_Boot_Stick_unter_Ubuntu_erstellen versuche mal das Vorgehen.. UEFI ist ein wenig mehr Aufwand
<martin04112015> das ist für mich als neuling sehr sehr tricky 
<martin04112015> ok schaue ich mir an
<Approach> Warum kann man den keine NFS freigabe machen in einem verschlüsselt home folder *lach
<nagetier> martin04112015, da hattest dann auch recht, der Stick MUSS fat32 formatiert sein.. sorry, das lässt sich allerdings schnell wieder herstellen
<martin04112015> habe ich gemacht damit kenne ich mich ja jetzt aus hehe
<nagetier> :)
<bekks> Approach: Weil der NFS daemon startet bevor der User das Homedir entschlüsselt hat.
<Approach> bekks: kann man diesen "daemon" nicht einfach  restarten :D
<bekks> Approach: Klar kann man das.
<nagetier> auch die Reihenfolge sollte sich doch anpassen lassen?
<bekks> Schwierig. Weil der Userlogin kein Daemon ist, sondern eine Aktion eines Nutzers nachdem alle Dienste schon lange gestartet wurden.
<Approach> bekks: siehe other notes... https://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/synced-folders/nfs.html
<Approach> deswegen bin ich ein bisschen irritiert
<bekks> Approach: In other notes steht exakt was ich gerade sagte.
<Approach> moment... ich probier mal einfach aus
<Approach> ..."There is no workaround for this other than sharing a directory which isn't encrypted."
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Oder aber du startest den nfsd MANUELL NACH dem USerlogin.
<bekks> Wobei der sich dann auf den Bauch legt sobald der User sich abmeldet.
<freakyy> hm ich find kein gutes theme für ubuntu-gnome 
<Approach> hmm das neustarten hat nicht funktioniert... exportfs: /home/kloos/laravel-cmf does not support NFS export
<freakyy> is das, das default is, schon das was ubuntu-gnome ausgesucht hat für die ubuntu user?
<freakyy> wahrschienlich schon sieht aber ned so gut aus
<Approach> egal dann lege ich es in einem anderen folder ab
<freakyy> habs aber jetzt mal auf dunkel umgestellt
<freakyy> sieht wenigstends etwas besser aus
<freakyy> nur is die status leiste oben sehr gross
<freakyy> leider
<bekks> freakyy: Wovon redest Du?
<freakyy> bekks: ubuntu-gnome :)
<freakyy> und das theme
<bekks> Ah. OK. Hab ich nie gesehen.
<freakyy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rpb-wKZrGw <-- hier isn video ... von mir wo ich gerade aufgenommen hab ;D ... mit ubuntu-gnome
<freakyy> die gnome ppa hab ich aber inzwischen wieder gepurged
<bekks> Werd ich mir nicht angucken :)
<freakyy> hat mir nicht gefallen
<freakyy> bekks: ok ;P
<freakyy> weechat is cool ;D
<freakyy> hey stevieh  :)
<stevieh> ?
<freakyy> sag nur hall
<freakyy> o
<stevieh> ahso
<freakyy> so mal mails checken
<bekks> Das hier ist kein Twitter und kein Facebook.
<martin04112015> klappt nicht
<freakyy> bekks: ok :P
<martin04112015> mein laptop sagt immer noch es wurde kein betriebssystem gefunden
<martin04112015> ahh mist habe einen fehler gemacht mom ^^
<freakyy> martin04112015: eigentlich sollte unetbootin den stick schon so beschreiben dass der bootbar ist. bist du auch sicher dass er von dem stick versucht zu lesen?
<freakyy> und nicht vonner eingelegten cd
<freakyy> oder sowas
<martin04112015> ja ich drück immer f12 komme in die boot optionen und da nehme ich meinen usb stick 
<freakyy> ok hm, also bei mir hat das funktioniert
<freakyy> mit windows 10 und allen ubuntu versionen 15.10, 14.04 und 15.10-gnome
<freakyy> versuch evtl. mal die dd version 
<freakyy> vom brennen der iso
<freakyy> auf usb stick
<freakyy> gibts ja anleitungen
<nagetier> martin04112015, wählst du dann auch UEFI [Stick] im Bootmenue?
<martin04112015> ja ich probiere die andere anleitung nochmal die wegen der uefi da habe ich einen fatalen fehler gemacht 
<martin04112015> habe den ganzen ordner kopiert und unbenannt nicht wie da beschrieben die einzelne datei
<martin04112015> ^^
<nagetier> martin04112015, und synce den Stick, bevor den aussteckst.. oder fahre halt das System herunter ohne ihn zu entnehmen
<martin04112015> ok mache ich 
<freakyy> der arme martin
<freakyy> ;)
<martin04112015> hat nicht geklappt
<freakyy> hab grad gesagt der arme martin ;)
<freakyy> das sollte eigentlich gehn
<freakyy> also bei mir hat alles funktioniert nur hab ich halt ned windows 7 benutzt
<martin04112015> ja ich besorge mir jetzt mal windows 10
<freakyy> auja
<freakyy> windows 10 ;D
<freakyy> das einzige problem - du müsstest zuerst den key upgraden glaub ich
<nagetier> martin04112015, "Für die Verwendung mit einem UEFI-BIOS ist eine 64Bit Version erforderlich. Bei Windows 7 muss das ISO-Abbild bzw. die CD/DVD zusätzlich das Service Pack 1 enthalten." .. ist das so?
<martin04112015> ne ging immer mit dem key von meinen windows 7 
<freakyy> weil wenn du windows 7 upgradest auf win10, wird der key automatisch geupgraded. solltest du dann ein monat nicht downgraden wird der key permanent zum win10 key
<freakyy> martin04112015: ok ;D
<martin04112015> ja das hatte ich ja schon
<martin04112015> deswegen ist der schon auf windows 10 geupgraded
<freakyy> was kann ich machen wenn meine musik die ich abspiele ständig hängt also zerkratzt und so weiter ... evtl. nice hochschrauben von rhythm box?
<martin04112015> dauert ja nur 28min ^^
<freakyy> martin dann kannste natürlich auch kein win7 mehr damit installiern
<freakyy> glaub ich
<martin04112015> ja gut aber das booten müsste ja trotzdem funktionieren 
<freakyy> soviel ich weiss werden die keys dann geupgraded und sind nichtmehr für die alte version gültig
<freakyy> ja klar ich sag nur das wär dann wohl dein nächstes prob gewesen ;D
<martin04112015> gut das ich es jetzt schon durch euch erfahren habe ^^
<freakyy> ;D
<nagetier> martin04112015, SP1 ist aber im ISO integriert?
<martin04112015> das erklärt natürlich wieso ich windows7 nicht über die microsoft seite downloaden konnte und die mir gesagt haben der key ist ungültig ^1
<martin04112015> ^^
<freakyy> martin ;D
<freakyy> evtl. haste auch ne blöde iso erwischt
<martin04112015> ja beim windows7 iso 
<martin04112015> das kann auch sein das die kaputt ist
<martin04112015> lade mal windows 7 herunter 
<martin04112015> und probiere es dann noch mal 
<martin04112015> in 25min kann es dann los gehen ^^
<martin04112015> microsoft hat bestimmt die ganzen windows 7 iso kaputt gemacht das sich jeder windows 10 kaufen muss ^^
<smeexs> martin04112015 warum schaltest du uefi und secureboot nicht einfach ab , windows 7,8,10 kannst du auch ohne uefi/secureboot installieren
<martin04112015> weil es diese option im meinem bios nicht gibt leider
<smeexs> welcher pc/laptop ist das genau 
<martin04112015> laptop ist ein toshiba p775
<smeexs> war das ein neuer pc mit vorinstalliertem windows 10 
<martin04112015> also toshiba satellite p775 sry
<smeexs> du must erst secureboot abschalten dann kannst du uefi abschalten 
<smeexs> der pc is von 2013 , da muss man es abschalten können 
<smeexs> erst bei neuen windows 10 rechnern überlässt es microsoft den hersteller ob man uefi abdrehen kann oder nicht
<martin04112015> finde aber keine option in meinem bios die so heisst
<smeexs> unter scurity
<freakyy> ach ja ich musste secure boot abschalten er sagte mir invalid os
<martin04112015> ja da steht nur überall was von bios password hdd1 password usw
<smeexs> selbst wenn man alles richtig macht , win und ubuntu korrekt unter uefi installiert 
<smeexs> hauts einem bei einem grub update das grub zusammen , hatte ich schon auf 3 verschiedenen pcs
<smeexs> beim 1. mal konte ich es fixen , beim zweiten man nach dem selben vorgehen nicht , dann wurde mir das zu blöd seit dem schalt ich das immer aus
<martin04112015> deswegen habe ich es jetzt so gemacht auf meinem schwächeren pc linux und auf dem laptop zum zocken windows
<smeexs> schalte es einfach aus und installier win dann ubuntu , da brauchst eigentlich nur weiter/ok klicken dafür 
<martin04112015> ich kann es nicht ausschalten
<smeexs> der hier hat den selben pc wie du  http://bit.ly/1kYWpl2 und konnte uefi ausschalten
<martin04112015> ok mom
<smeexs> bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen pc unter den finger wo man es nicht ausschalten kann 
<smeexs> ein neu gekaufter win10 rechner war allerdings noch nicht dabei 
<martin04112015> finde das bei mir niocht 
<smeexs> was findest du nicht 
<smeexs> den punkt scure 
<smeexs> security
<martin04112015> doch aber das steht nichts von dem was der beschreibt
<smeexs> schau dir dazu videos auf youtube an , manchmal ist das unter advanced zu finden , manchmal unter einem anderen namen 
<martin04112015> ok
<martin04112015> danke mache ich mal 
<smeexs> oder lade dir bei toshiba das original benutzerhandbuch für deinen laptop runter , dort sollte auch was zu uefi/secure stehen 
<smeexs> das ist ein windows 7 rechner , da muss man das abdrehen können
<martin04112015> ok danke probiere das ernst gleich mal mit windows10 aus wenn das nicht geht mache ich mich an die uefi ran
<martin04112015> windowes 10 geht auch nicht ^^
<freakyy> hmm
<freakyy> komisch
<freakyy> also ich weiss ned weiter
<martin04112015> ich auch nicht mehr 
<freakyy> was sagt er? wieder no operating system found?
<martin04112015> jop
<freakyy> gugg mal ob du auch ganz sicher von dem usb stick bootest
<martin04112015> ja wähle den ja über boot option selber aus
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> dann keine ahnung
<martin04112015> ich auch nicht 
<martin04112015> jetzt kann ich das nur noch mit einer virtuellen maschiene versuchen
<smeexs> hast du den boot stick überhaupt richtig erstellt , mit uefi und allen drum und dran nach anleitung ? vielleicht liegts auch am downgegradeten unnetbootin 
<smeexs> wie gesagt , ich würd als erstes mal uefi abschalten 
<martin04112015> ja geht ja nicht
<martin04112015> es gibt nirgends diese scheiss option 
<martin04112015> bin alles einzelnd durchgegangen
<smeexs> welche option gibt es nicht 
<smeexs> du musst scho bisl genauer sein mit deinen angaben
<martin04112015> ja boot option oder uefi nirgends steht was davon 
<smeexs> das wir in einem untermenü versteck sein 
<martin04112015> bin alle durchgegangen
<Azi> Hallo Leute! Ich habe eine Maschine, die ein 32-bit UEFI hat und nichts anderes zum booten. Online gibt es ein paar Anleitungen, diese sind allerdings nicht genau zutreffend auf meinen Fall und als Anfänger fehlen mir die Kenntnisse, diese Anleitungen auf meinen Fall zu übertragen. Könnte mir jemand helfen Ubuntu 15.10 auf dem 32-bit uefi System zum booten zu bringen?
<smeexs> martin lade dir hier das benutzerhandbuch und schlag mal nach
<martin04112015> ok
<smeexs> http://www.toshiba.at/innovation/generic/SUPPORT_PORTAL/
<smeexs> azi genaue pc beschreibung/name , am besten model nummer
<smeexs> und wieso 15.10 ? als neuling/anfänger solltest du besser eine lts version nehmen --> 14.04
<Azi> Ich möchte 15.10 benutzen, da ich Treiber benötige (WLAN), die erst ab Kernel 4.0 funktionieren, besser noch Kernel 4.2
<smeexs> das ist ein argument
<Azi> und diesen möchte ich mir nicht ohne eine Internetverbindung installieren müssen auf dem Teil, als ich vorher mal Debian dadrauf hatte war das ein Albtraum, da kein make installiert war
<Azi> da musste ich dann alle möglichen .debs dpkg -i
<Azi> und die deps hörten nicht mehr auf
<Azi> Jedenfalls, 15.10 idealerweise haha
<Azi> Und die Modellnummer ist Asus X205TA, https://www.asus.com/us/Notebooks/ASUS_EeeBook_X205TA/specifications/
<martin04112015> also im benutzerhandbuch steht auch nichts wie man das ausschalten kann 
<Azi> Ich würde dir gern zurückwhispern, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie, das schlage ich gleich mal nach :)
<martin04112015> und von meinem desktop pc der cpu unterstützt keine virtuiellen maschienen muhahaha 
<martin04112015> das wars es dann wohl 
<nagetier> martin04112015, dein Stick kann auch booten, hattest das zuvor schon getestet? Es gibt Sticks, die können das nicht
<smeexs> gib mir mal den link vom benutzerhandbuch oder lade es auf http://workupload.com hoch wenn verlinken nicht geht
<martin04112015> oki
<smeexs> martin meinte ich 
<smeexs> kk
<Azi> Da nur die 64-bit Version von Ubuntu einen EFI Bootloader hat wird das resultierende System im sog. mixed mode booten, das heißt 32-bit boot loader -> 64-bit OS. Dies sollte allerdings kein größeres Problem darstellen, da rEFInd (vielleicht auch GRUB 2) dies unterstützen. Leider schlug die Installation von Ubuntu bisher immer fehl und zwar immer beim grub-install Teil. Hier wurde wahrscheinlich versucht, ein 64-bit GRUB zu installi
<Azi> Ich weiß leider nicht, was ich daran ändern kann
<smeexs> ja das ist ein ziemliches mistding dieser eepc
<martin04112015> http://workupload.com/file/ZzPXHdqR
<Azi> Sehr schade auch, dass ich mit dem Produktschlüssel für Windows 8.1, der mit dem Laptop kam, kein Windows 8.1 installieren kann, auch mit Hilfe vom Microsoft und Asus Support nicht. Daher wäre die letzte Option, den Laptop zu Asus zu schicken und mir wieder Windows 8.1 draufmachen zu lassen. Dies wäre natürlich, auch wegen des damit verbundenen Preises, suboptimal, allerdings auch eine Option.
<martin04112015> was ich halt komisch finde das er mir unten bei unetbootin immer anzeugt /dev/sdb oder sowas
<smeexs> azi dein problem ist da beschrieben http://bit.ly/1lmETqo
<smeexs> ach der is schon weg 
<martin04112015> ich mache mir jetzt mal ubuntu auf meinen stick u nd versuche den mal zu booten mit meinem laptop
<martin04112015> bis gleichj 
<martin04112015> irgendwas stimmt nicht 
<martin04112015> ich kan nnicht mal ubuntu booten
<smeexs> hast du das mit dem downgegradeten unetbootin erstellt ?
<martin04112015> ne 
<martin04112015> wie kann ich das machen 
<smeexs> ?? wie hast du dann win überhaupt auf den stick gebracht ? das geht doch nur mit einer älteren version 
<martin04112015> habe eine version von der interentseite genommen
<smeexs> das wird dann eh die ältere sein sonst hättest du windows gar nicht zur auswahl
<martin04112015> habe ich ja garnicht
<martin04112015> habe einfach die iso eingefügt und unten meinen usb stick 
<smeexs> das kann nicht gehen , hast du dir die anleitung nicht durchgelesen auf ubuntuusers
<smeexs> also mit windows kann das nicht gehn 
<martin04112015> ok
<martin04112015> aber mit ubuntu geht es auch micht
<martin04112015> doch habe ich gelesen 
<smeexs> nimm nen anderen stick 
<smeexs> ka was du mit dem sick schon alles gemacht hast
<martin04112015> habe schon 2 verschieden ausprobiert
<smeexs> haste gelesen aber kein altes unnetboot genommen keine partitionen erstellt und kein uefi eingefügt ..
<martin04112015> woher soll ich wissen ob die version die ich jetzt habe alt ist oder nicht ??
<martin04112015> und uefi habe ich probiert
<martin04112015> und wenn du es doch weisst wie es genau funkioniert dann helf mir doch 
<smeexs> windows zur auswahl --> alt , windows nicht zur auswahl --> neu
<martin04112015> ja also muss ich ein neues haben und wie kann ich unetbootin downgraden ??
<smeexs> steht alles auf der ubuntuusers seite
<martin04112015> ok
<smeexs> wir kannst du das gelesen haben wenn du das nicht weiß -.- ich hab das gestern nur überflogen und weiß es 
<martin04112015> ja aber ich weiss doch nicht wo ich eine alte version habe
<smeexs> wenn du im bios auch so gründlich schaust wundert es mich nicht dass du secure boot und uefi nicht abschalten kannst
<martin04112015> jop
<smeexs> das steht doch ganz am anfang 
<smeexs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/Windows-Installations-Stick_erstellen
<martin04112015> ok lese es mir nochmal durch die seite
<smeexs> ich würd eher im bios genau schauen , alle punkte anwählen untermenüs suchen wenns nicht anders geht 
<koegs> sagt er andauernd, er würde lesen :D
<smeexs> net bös sein aber ich glaub nicht dass du das mit dem uefi stick erstellen zam bringst 
<martin04112015> tja dann habe ich pech und muss mir euinfach windows neu kaufen fertig
<smeexs> ja echt , schad um die zeit 
<smeexs> oder du kaust dir ne cd und brennst dir eine 
<martin04112015> kann halt nicht jeder linuxer werden 
<smeexs> was hat das mit linux zu tun , der grund warum du und viele andere da ewig herum scheissen müssen ist uefi/securboot (was mmn genau der grund von uefi ist) und das gehört meines wissens nicht zu linux 
<martin04112015> ja und wenn ich doch sage das ich alles einzeln durchgegangen bin und in meinem bios von dem ganzen scheiss nichts drinn steht heisst es gleich es liegt an mir und nicht am bios lol
<smeexs> der arme azi hatte dazu noch ein tpm modul im laptop (trusted plattform modul)
<smeexs> ja weil es keinen w7 laptop gibt wo man das nicht abschalten kann 
<martin04112015> ja woher willst du das genau wissen ?? nicht jedes bios ist gleich 
<martin04112015> genau wie in der beschreibung steht das ich meinen usb stick im ntfs formatieren aber selbst mein jetzt älteres unetbootin mein stick dann nicht findet 
<freakyy> am schlimmsten is win10 das ständig den bootsektor wieder übeschreibt
<freakyy> aber da muss man halt im windows den bootloader fixen
<freakyy> dass er linux bootloader nimmt
<freakyy> ;D
<smeexs> weil sich die zum opt out verpflichtet haben oder wurden 
<smeexs> bei windows 10 allerdings überlässt es ms dem hersteller ob er opt out anbietet oder nicht , aktiviert muss es seit w8 immer sein wenn der pc mit windows kommt
<martin04112015> und woran liegt es das mein jetzt älteres unetbootin mein stick mit ntfs formatierung nicht erkennt ?? obwohl so in der beschreibung beschreiben ??
<smeexs> na endlich , handy am 23. geladen , jeetzt noch 9% akku ,, google dienste 2%
<smeexs> ups falsche baustelle
<smeexs> ich weiß nicht was du schon alles gemacht hast, google doch mal danach , da gibt es einige punkte die du machen kannst
<smeexs> normal googelt man zuerst , macht sich schlau , und dann wenn man nicht weiter kommt oder was nicht versteht fragt man hier nach 
<btcdwed> was fürn handy hast du :)
<btcdwed> 4000mah?
<btcdwed> :P
<smeexs> moto g2 1.gen
<btcdwed> with stock android?
<btcdwed> sry
<btcdwed> ich chatte mutli sprachen
<btcdwed> hehe
<smeexs> so wie ichs gekauft hab , fast reinem android , wennst noch mehr wissen willst sollt ma das im ot machen ^^
<btcdwed> was is ot
<btcdwed> PM? anderer chan?
<smeexs> allerdings muss ich jetzt dann gleich noch was einkaufen 
<smeexs> offtopic channel , link im topic (mach /topic  )
<btcdwed> k ;)
<martin04112015> also ich gebe es auf mit der anleitung gewht es auch nicht
<jokrebel> wo sind denn die Wörterbücher von aspell?
<martin04112015> kann doch nicht sein das das nicht geht 
<martin04112015> das ich nicht einmal ubuntu bootfähig kriege
<FreakErn> hi, ist es möglich eine netzwerkbrücke zu erstellen, sodass das eth0 interface weiterhin internet hat?
<FreakErn> wenn ich eine br0 brücke in den interfaces hinterlege die eth0 nutzt, dann kriegt eth0 kein netzwerkzugriff. kann mir da vielleicht jmd helfen?
<smeexs> re
<FreakErn> kann mir hier jmd mit ner netzwerkbrücke helfen? mein host ist dann im netzwerk nicht mehr erreichbar und der hat dann auch kein internet, wenn ich die brücke in die interfaces packe
<smeexs> eines is mir noch eingefall martin04112015 hast du im bios einen punkt "os select"
<martin04112015> weiss ich gerade garnicht
<smeexs> na dann schau bei gelegenheit , fall ja wähl den punkt "other" , damit sollte zumindestens mal secureboot aus sein 
<martin04112015> mache ich
<martin04112015> gucke gleich zocke noch fifa16 auf ps4
<FreakErn> kann mir einer sagen ob ich zwei netzwerkkarten in einem rechner haben kann, eine für den rechner selbst und eine für qemu vms?
<frostschutz> haben können kannst du viel aber normalerweise braucht man nur eine (physische) netzwerkkarte
<FreakErn> das problem ist, wenn ich die netzwerkbrücke auf enp3s0 lege, dann ist enp3s0 im netzwerk nicht mehr anpingbar und der rechner selbsst hat dann kein inet
<frostschutz> und ob du dann bridgen oder routen musst hängt davon ab wie die IPs aufgeschaltet sind (wenns ein RZ-Server ist)
<FreakErn> respektive udn kein netzwerk
<FreakErn> nein, ist ein rechner bei mir zuhause
<frostschutz> und du willst bridgen?
<FreakErn> da laufen ein paar vms drauf und ich hätte gern eine netzwerkbrücke damit sie zugriff auf das interne netzwerk kriegen
<FreakErn> die vms
<frostschutz> sobald du eine bridge hast, und dein eth0 device ist teil dieser bridge, dann gibt es das eth0 device im prinzip nicht mehr sondern das device ist dann die bridge selbst und IP usw. musst du dann auf der bridge konfigurieren statt auf dem eth0 device
<FreakErn> okay... das erklärt so einiges
<FreakErn> dann check ich mal ob ich von der bridge ip auf den rechner komme, aber der rechner selbst hat dann kein internet
<FreakErn> vielen dank schon mal... :)
<FreakErn> frostschutz seit über einem jahr ärgere ich mich jetzt mit der netzwerkbrücke rum, weil mein eth0 immer statisch war und ich immer veruscht hatte darauf zuzugreifen und meine brücke hatte keinen dns, somit erklären sich alle symptome... verdammt nochmal. vielen lieben dank! ich hatte mir schon eine zweite usb netzwerkkarte besorgt um mir zu behelfen, was andere probleme aufwirft
<martin04112015> ne habe ich auch nicht so eine option
<kirsten> hallöchen, benutzt jemand von euch Syncthing zum synchronisieren?
<LupusE> hi
<freakyy> hi all. sagtmal, lohnt es sich einen snapshot von meiner linux partition zu machen?
<freakyy> also /
<freakyy> mit home etc.
<ppq> dateibasierte backups sind in aller regel praktischer
<stevieh> wenn man platz hat, lohnt es sich IMHO trotzdem, da man damit sehr schnell recovern kann ;-)
<hoemich> Hey! ich würd gern n neues system mit debootstrap installieren. mein befehl ist: sudo debootstrap --variant=wily /mnt https://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu. Es bricht ab mit "Can't cd to de.archive.ubuntu.com".  Woran liegt das, und wie kann ich das korrigieren?
<hoemich> ok. I am dumb :D
<hoemich> arch=64 vergessen ;-)
<hoemich> und variant da gelassen...
<hoemich> quit
<freakyy> ok danke
<freakyy> für die hilfen (wegen backup)
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-29
<martin04112015> servus
<martin04112015> ich habe wieder mal ein problem 
<martin04112015> also immer noch das selbe 
<martin04112015> aber könnte mir mal jemand sagen wieso ich unter ubuntu keinen bootfähigen ubuntu stick erstellen kann ??
<jokrebel> vielleicht (wie Dir schon mehrfach gesagt wurde) weil schlicht ein Stick ist, der das nicht kann?
<martin04112015> er konnte es doch vorher auch oder wie habe ich wohl ubuntu von meinem laptop auf den stick bootfähig gemacht und dann damit ubuntu auf meinem rechner installiert ??
<freakyy> ja is sehr komisch
<freakyy> ich wüsste jetzt auch ned worans liegen könnte
<freakyy> ausser natürlich du bootest einfach vom falschen device
<freakyy> aber da du sagst du markierst immer den richtigen eintrag
<freakyy> keine ahnung
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: wie erstellst du den stick?
<jokrebel> martin04112015: das wissen wir nicht
<freakyy> mit unetbootin
<freakyy> erstellt er ihn
 * jokrebel würde ja einfach mal den Startmedienersteller nehmen
<freakyy> martin04112015: haste schonmal versucht dir einfach ne cd zu brennen? =)
<martin04112015> ja aber vorher vorher formatiere ich ihn mit gparted in  fat32
 * Frickelpit würde dd benutzen
<martin04112015> dann bei unetbootin die iso von ubuntu rein und unten den usb stick auswählen
<jokrebel> oder so 
<freakyy> ja ich habs ihm auch schon gesagt - einfach mal auch noch mti dd probiern
<martin04112015> ich verstehe das mit dem dd nicht so wirklich
<Frickelpit> weil?
 * jokrebel hat mit diesen komischen unetbootbingsbums keinerlei Erfahrung
<martin04112015> was würdest du denn nehmen ?
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Ist doch prima erkärt und wurde Dir schon vielfach verlinkt.
<Frickelpit> dd, wie gesagt
<freakyy> martin04112015: machs mit dd einfach nach nem tutorial
<martin04112015> oki 
<freakyy> einmal den befehl erarbeitet hastes ja schon
<jokrebel> oder aus der GUI den Startmedienersteller (nochmal sag ichs nicht)
<freakyy> mein ubuntu gnome is so geil ;D
<freakyy> hab nochn extra theme installiert
<freakyy> jetzt sieht das ganze richtig gut aus :D
<freakyy> und auf evolution bin ich auch umgestiegen von thunderbird
<freakyy> weil aht bessere integration
<Frickelpit> freakyy: für allgemeines getratsche gibts den offtopic channel
<freakyy> sorry
<freakyy> wie heisst der offtopic channel?
<freakyy> ah hab schon
<jokrebel> freakyy: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen
<freakyy> hm 
<freakyy> im tweak tool hab ich eingestellt, dass ubuntu sich herunterfahren soll on low battery, aber wenn ich auf die settings gehe vom panel, steht da er wird in hibernate gehen - und anklicken kann ichs ned - was is da los? =) (ubuntu-gnome)
<freakyy> http://imgur.com/w850k3m hier is link ... da steht hibernate und ich kanns nicht anklicken
<martin04112015> kennt sich vllt jemand mit virtual box aus unter ubuntu ??
<martin04112015> also habe es mal probiert mit dems tartmedienersteller,aber der sagt fehler bootloader konnte nicht isntalliert werden  
<freakyy> ich hab noch ein problem. gnome-screenshot speichert einfach alle screenshots unter pictures und nicht unter pictures/screenshots/ kann ich das irgendwie ändern?
<martin04112015> ich probiere es nochmal mit dd anleitung.
<freakyy> ich hab shcon gnome-screenshot -i ausgeführt, und das verzeichnis angegeben. den einen screenshot speichert er dann in screenshots/ aber nicht die folgenden?
<jokrebel> martin04112015: wird schon hinüber sein der stick
<martin04112015> mhh
<martin04112015> kann das vllt auch daran liegen das ich einen usb 3.0 stick habe und mein pc so alt ist das er vllt nur usb 1.0 hat oder so ??
<jokrebel> ich dachte es ging schon mal?
<freakyy> martin04112015: nein daran kanns end liegen
<martin04112015> also habe nach geschaut laut bios habe ich einen usb 2.0 controller
<koegs> Das ist total egal
<LupusE_> martin04112015: es gibt einfach flashspeicher, von denne kann man nicht booten. der vorteil von denne : sie sind billig. weil sie sich an keinerlei standards halten.
<LupusE_> ich denke du hast kein equipment um das zu debuggen, daher solltest du einfach einen anderen stick nutzen.
<martin04112015> ne ein flashspeicher ist das nicht 
<martin04112015> es ging ja vorher auch die ganze zeit 
<martin04112015> prbiere das gerade mal mit dem dd aus 
<LupusE> ein usb-stick, der kein flash speicher ist? interessant.
<martin04112015> ja kp man 
<martin04112015> auf jedenfall hat es vorher auch funktioniert
<smeexs> öffne mal laufwerke im dash und schau dir an was da wirklich oben ist
<koegs> Mit dd das ISO direkt auf den Stick bügeln, normalerweise die einfachste und zuverlässigste Geschichte und in 5min erledigt
<nagetier> martin04112015, dd wird dir sehr wahrscheinlich keinen uefi basteln
<martin04112015> bin komplett überfordert
<martin04112015> kann mir nicht jemand über team viewer oder so helfen ??
<stevieh> hehe
<martin04112015> und mir das dann neben bei erklären das ich das auch verstehe 
<jokrebel> das kannst Du nicht bezahlen
<martin04112015> lol
<smeexs> hast du niemanden in deiner umgebung der sich zumindest mit dem biops auskennt und dir das uefi abschalten kann 
<martin04112015> ne das ist ja das problem 
<koegs> So schwierig ist es jetzt auch nicht dem Wiki zu folgen
<martin04112015> nin wegen ausbildung umgezogen
<martin04112015> wohne hier seit 2 monaten 
<martin04112015> und niemanden in der nähe 
<smeexs> oder hol dir wenigsten wo eine cd um himmels willen 
<freakyy> also wie gesagt er muss da irgendwo ein sonderfall sein, bei mir hat alels ohne probs geklapt mit win10 und ubuntu
<smeexs> gute gelegenheit die nachbarn kennen zu lernen ^^
<jokrebel> koegs: Offensichtlich schon. Das zieht sich nun schon seit Tagen hin.
<smeexs> er hat die sticks verbügelt , die werden inaktiv sein , ne kaputte bootflag oder sonst was in der art 
<martin04112015> ich mache das ja nicht absichtlich weil ich langeweile habe 
<koegs> Man kann keine Sticks verbügeln, wenn ich sowas schon lese...
<nagetier> martin04112015, normal reicht der name vom board + "uefi abschalten" in einer suchmaschine vollkommen aus
<smeexs> sicher kannst du das 
<koegs> Einfach ordentlich dd nutzen, dann ist eh egal was vorher drauf war
<martin04112015> ja und in meinem bios von meinem laptop gibt es so eine option aber nicht 
<martin04112015> kp wieso 
<martin04112015> benutzerhandbuch durch gelesen nix gefunden
<martin04112015> im bios jeden einzelnen punkt durch gegangen nix
<martin04112015> ich kann das mit diesem dd nicht weil ich neu bin und es nicht einmal verstehe 
<martin04112015> wie soll ich es dann anwenden können richtig ??
<freakyy> es gibt immer ein erstes mal ... du musst nur wissen wo die input file liegt, und was das output device is
<freakyy> steck den stick ein und schreib mount
<jokrebel> *doppelseufz*
<freakyy> dann siehste wo er gemountet is
<freakyy> denk ich mal ;D
<martin04112015> habe ich gemacht und keine ahnung von dem was da steht 
<koegs> martin04112015: anstatt einfach nur sagen "kann ich nicht", setzte dich dran, lese und stell dann konkrete fragen was du nicht verstehst
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: wenn man etwas nicht versteht, dann eignet man sich das wissen an oder fragt explizit nach. ein "ich kann das nicht" hilft nicht.
<smeexs> schau im topic mit /topic und mach paste
<koegs> So funktioniert das auch im richtigen leben, übrigens
<smeexs> paste.ubuntu.com
<koegs> Frickelpit: :)
<Frickelpit> koegs: ;)
<smeexs> und kopier den link hier rein
<martin04112015> ja das kriege ich schon hin ^
<nagetier> martin04112015, hattest du hier auch gelesen.. da wird auf "Defekter Startsektor" eingegangen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<martin04112015> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556961/
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: die Partition auf dem Stick ist unter /dev/sdb1 gemountet, der Stick selber ist demnach /dev/sdb.
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: damit kennst du schonmal den Eintag für of= bei dd
<martin04112015> ja und wie soll ich das machen da geht es los 
<Frickelpit> du brauchst noch if=, was die iso ist
<jokrebel> das wurde doch alles schon mehrfach vorgebetet
<martin04112015> mhh
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: ergo trägst du bei if= im anschluss den pfad zu dem iso ein
<jokrebel> und steht auch Haarklein im Wiki-Artikel
<martin04112015> sudo dd if=/dev/sdX1 of=~/usb-stick.img bs=1M
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: andersrum
<Frickelpit> of=device if=img
<martin04112015> sudo dd of=/dev/sdX if=~/usb-stick.img bs=1M
<jokrebel> und wieso sdX1? Herrgottnochmal
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: und nun mit if anfangen und danach of
<koegs> Andersrum ist gut :D
<Frickelpit> ^^
<LupusE> ... und warum bs=1M? arbeiten wir mit akustikkoppler auf nem pentium III?
<martin04112015> ne ist ein alter amd 
<martin04112015> athlon64 x2
<nagetier> martin04112015, und denke an 'sync', wenn der dd durch ist
<martin04112015> lol jetzt kann ich meinen usb stick auf einmal nicht mehjr einhängen da kommt fehler 
<martin04112015> Device /dev/sdb1 is already mounted at `/media/martin/64D9-3DD2'.
<martin04112015>  (udisks-error-quark, 6)
<martin04112015> wtf
<nagetier> martin04112015, welcher befehl?
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> passt
<martin04112015> ne habe den in gparted erst gelöscht dann im fat32 formatiert dann will ich ihn wieder einhängen 
<martin04112015> und dann kam diese fehlermeldung
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: weil?
<martin04112015> ja weil da noch das ubuntu drauf war was ich gerade nochmal versucht habe mit einer ander gui ubuntu drauf zu bügeln
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: und?
<martin04112015> ahh jetzt geht es wieder
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: dd ist es ziemlich egal, was da vorher drauf war und aktuell drauf ist
<martin04112015> ach so 
<martin04112015> ok
<martin04112015> auf jedenfall ist der jetzt leer 
<martin04112015> of = war für das iso ??
<martin04112015> also der pfad ??
<Frickelpit> nein
<nagetier> ich mag es wenn da zuvor keine partition drauf ist
<martin04112015> ok der usb stick 
<martin04112015> also was denn nun den stick einfach löschen oder wie 
<martin04112015> also of ist der pfad des usb sticks oder wie ??
<nagetier> martin04112015, ja, per fdisk.. und dort gleich ein "create a new empty DOS partition table" ausführen
<martin04112015> also zb dev/sdb1 ?ß
<martin04112015> kp wie fdisk funktioniert
<Frickelpit> sdb1 ist die erste partition auf dem stick aber nicht der stick
<nagetier> martin04112015, nein, wenn dein stick immer noch /dev/sdb ist, nicht
<nagetier> martin04112015, sei da vorsichtig, fdisk ist gnadenlos :)
<martin04112015> also wenn ich bei der gui laufwerke gucke steht da unten gerät /dev/sdb1
<martin04112015> dann nehme ich fdisk nicht 
<martin04112015> mache ich lieber über gparted
<nagetier> martin04112015, du musst dir nur sicher sein den stick zu wählen, und nicht deine interne datenträger
<martin04112015> ok
<nagetier> +n
<nagetier> martin04112015, dann kannst und solltest auch mit fdisk arbeiten.. imho
<martin04112015> ok ich versuche mal den befehl zusammen zu basteln 
<martin04112015> ist das eine gui oder alles übers terminal ?? 
<nagetier> martin04112015, so wird das nichts.. du musst vorher lesen
<nagetier> moment
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fdisk da ;)
<nagetier> martin04112015, auch sollte der stick vorher ausgehängt werden
<martin04112015> sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1 if=~/'/home/martin/Downloads/Windows64(1).iso' bs=1M
<martin04112015> ist das jetzt so richtig ??
<nagetier> nein
<martin04112015> ??
<nagetier> sudo dd of=/dev/sdb if=~/home/martin/Downloads/Windows64(1).iso bs=1M
<martin04112015> sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1 if=~/home/martin/Downloads/Windows64(1).iso' bs=1M
<martin04112015> so ??
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: wieso eine Windows iso, ich denke du möchtest eine ubuntu iso auf den stick kopieren?
<martin04112015> kann ich auch nehmen 
<martin04112015> oder muss ich 
<martin04112015> ich wollte es mit beiden probieren
<nagetier> martin04112015, würde auch so den stick erst mal testen.. windows für uefi wird schwieriger
<martin04112015> sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1 if=~'/home/martin/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso' bs=1M
<martin04112015> so 
<koegs> Nein
<martin04112015> ??
<koegs> Was soll das ~ da?
<nagetier> öhm, stimmt
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: vergleich doch mal die befehle von dir und nagetier 
<koegs> Und /dev/sdb
<nagetier> Frickelpit, ~ ist falsch :)
<martin04112015> kp steht so auf der ubuntuusers seite
<Frickelpit> nagetier: dafür sdb richtig^^
<nagetier> klaro
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: die backticks (') brauchst du auch nicht
<martin04112015> also was kommt weg ??
<Frickelpit> ~ und '
<martin04112015> sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1 if=/home/martin/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso bs=1M
<martin04112015> ?
<koegs> Nein
<martin04112015> was denn jetzt wieder
<Frickelpit> sdb nicht sdb1
<koegs> Und /dev/sdb
<nagetier> martin04112015, if= ist richtig
<Frickelpit> sdb1 ist die partition
<martin04112015> ja aber im laufwerks gui zeigt er mir an der usb stick ist sdb1
<koegs> Ließ doch mal was man dir schreibt -.-
<freakyy> martin04112015: sdb is der stick. sdb1 is die erste partition dadrauf
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: sdb1 ist die partition _auf_ dem stick
<martin04112015> ach so 
<martin04112015> jetzt verstehe ich was ihr meint 
<martin04112015>  sudo dd of=/dev/sdb if=/home/martin/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso bs=1M
<nagetier> martin04112015, und dd "erstellt" da selber eine
<martin04112015> kann ich das jetzt so eingeben ??
<nagetier> jau
<martin04112015> ok schauen was wird
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> martin04112015, mit jau sollte ich da auch vorsichtig sein :) .. DU musste kontrollieren ob das so passt, insbesondere of= willst du korrekt setzen
<nagetier> e
<freakyy> ja of is ganz wichtig ... wenns dumm läuft und du was falsches eingibst, haste deine normale partition überschrieben ;D
<martin04112015> also wenn mein stick anfängt zu blinken wie sau dann wird es richtig sein oder `
<nagetier> ja
<martin04112015> ja er blinkt wie sau 
<martin04112015> 1006+0 Datensätze ein
<martin04112015> 1006+0 Datensätze aus
<martin04112015> 1054867456 Bytes (1,1 GB) kopiert, 117,213 s, 9,0 MB/s
<nagetier> martin04112015, wenn der durch ist, schreibe 'sync' in die konsole
<martin04112015> und nun aushängen oder wie ??
<martin04112015> ok
<martin04112015> nur sync ohne zeichen ??
<nagetier> jau
<Frickelpit> der stick ist nicht eingehängt, ergo braucht man den nicht aushängen
<martin04112015> habe ich 
<nagetier> martin04112015, dann boote jetzt davon
<nagetier> oder versuche es ;)
<martin04112015> mhh stick einfach raus ziehen und mit laptop booten ??
<nagetier> lass doch drin
<martin04112015> ne der muss ja an meinen pc
<martin04112015> ich meine laptop
<nagetier> ok, dann raus, ja
<nagetier> durch sync sind alle daten aus dem ram auf dem stick gelandet
<Frickelpit> beim start drauf achten, dass der laptop zuerst vom stick bootet und nicht von der internen festplatte
<martin04112015> geht 
<martin04112015> wieder was gelernt dank euch 
<nagetier> ubuntu iso geht immer einfach mit dd
<nagetier> und der stick ist startfähig.. 
<nagetier> s/ubuntu/linux/
<nagetier> und imho windows ohne uefi auch
<martin04112015> ok und kriege ich das ganze auch mit windows hin unter dd ??
<nagetier> martin04112015, kA, nicht mit uefi und unter linux vorbereitet
<martin04112015> ok also muss ich im bios was finden womit ich den mist abschalten kann ??
<martin04112015> aber finde einfach nix 
<martin04112015> kann mir da jemand helfen 
<nagetier> martin04112015, ich würde den stick jetzt wieder platt machen, mit fdisk
<Frickelpit> welches board?
<martin04112015> wieso wieder platt machen ??
<nagetier> martin04112015, und zu uefi hatte ich dir gestern gesendet, der link von thomas krenn
<martin04112015> ok
<nagetier> der sah gut aus
<koegs> Marrin
<koegs> martin04112015: gib uns mal den link zum Handbuch des notebooks
<martin04112015> ja aber der erklärt das mit unetbootin nicht mit dd
<martin04112015> oder soll ich das kombinieren ??
<nagetier> martin04112015, zeig mal her den link
<martin04112015> http://www.toshiba.de/innovation/jsp/supportMyProduct.do?service=DE#tab4;
<nagetier> hab schon :)
<martin04112015> vllt muss ich ein bios update machen oder so 
<martin04112015> aber kenne mich da nicht aus und will mein bios nicht zerschießen 
<koegs> War gestern nicht Asus im Spiel?
<martin04112015> nope
<koegs> Der link führt nicht zum handbuch
<martin04112015> also nicht bei mir 
<martin04112015> scheisse 
<smeexs> jupiter.workupload.com/download/ZzPXHdqR
<martin04112015> genau danach wollte fragen 
<smeexs> das is das handbuch was er mir gestern geschickt hat
<martin04112015> danke sehr smeexs
<smeexs> von uefi secureboot steht echt nix drin 
<martin04112015> sage ich ja 
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: wie alt ist der laptop und welches windows war vorinstalliert?
<martin04112015> es war windows 7 vorinstalliert 
<martin04112015> und der laptop ist ca 3jahre und 6 monate alt vllt sogar 4 jahre alt
<martin04112015> bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber meine habe ihn 2011 gekauft
 * Frickelpit vermutet mal, dass das Teil gar kein UEFI hat
<martin04112015> ich hoffe es probiere es mal aud jetzt windwos mit dd auf den stick zu bügeln 
<martin04112015> drückt mir die daumen
<martin04112015> geht nicht 
<Frickelpit> martin04112015: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu/487970#487970
<martin04112015> oki
<martin04112015> danke
<Frickelpit> grub hast du schon installiert
<martin04112015> ??
<Frickelpit> den musst du nicht nachinstallieren in deinem ubuntu
<k1l> ganz im ernst: windows bietet selber tools an um auf einem windows einen windows usb stick zu machen. wenn man so wenig ahnung davon hat ist es einfacher an ein windows zu gehen und das dort zu machen.
<martin04112015> wenn ich aber kein windows zur hand habe kill ??
<freakyy> ich hab owncloud probleme aber in deren channel wollen sie mir nicht helfen weil sie sagen ich hab nen invalid cert 
<martin04112015> und nur noch ubuntu habe auf meinem pc ??
<jokrebel> k1l: Inzwischen scheint er wohl einen ubuntu-Stick erstellen zu wollen, was auch nicht geht :-/
<martin04112015> ging doch 
<martin04112015> mit ubuntu 
<martin04112015> habe ich doch geschrieben 
<martin04112015> mit dd
<freakyy> ah ok ... 
<freakyy> ja dann mach windows auf die selbe art und weise drauf
<jokrebel> na dann - kein Ubuntu-Problem (wie seit Tagen erzählt) Nur Dich interessiert es nicht :-/
<martin04112015> doch ich hasse nur klugscheisser 
<martin04112015> die eingebildet sind 
<martin04112015> und dann so tun als ob man es wissen müsste weil es ja einfach ist 
<martin04112015> ubuntu ist halt nicht für jeden einfach zu verstehen 
<martin04112015> deswegen habe ich einen pc mit ubuntu 
<martin04112015> und einen laptop mit windoows
<smeexs> mittlerweile gibts so viele games die auch unter ubuntu laufen , lass doch das windows windows sein und freu die über die ubuntu installation ^^
<martin04112015> darüber habe ich auch nach gedacht
<smeexs> oder machs wie ich , linux pc plus ps4 = ms freier haushalt
<martin04112015> und mein laptop ist eh so alt das neue spiele nicht mehr laufen
<martin04112015> ps4 habe ich auch 
<martin04112015> ^^
<smeexs> na dann bitte ^^
<martin04112015> gib mal dein name bei ps4 
<martin04112015> wenn du magst 
<smeexs> smeexs
<martin04112015> was ein zufall
<martin04112015> ^^
<martin04112015> als hätte ich es geahnt
<jokrebel> martin04112015: apropo klugscheißen! Hast Du bei den Windows-Usern überhaupt einmal kurz nachgefragt? Du bist hier seit Tagen am rumjammern, dass Du keinen Windowsstick gebastelt bekommst und unterm Strich bekommst Du ständig die selben Antworten. 
<martin04112015> ja habe ich 
<martin04112015> da sind immer nur 7 leute online
<martin04112015> und der eine der da war und mir helfen wollte konnte nichts 
<jokrebel> dann nimm den Englischen Kanal. Es kann nicht sein, dass Du hier tagelang Dein Windows-Problem breittrittst.
<martin04112015> wieso dazwischen hatte ich auch ein ubuntu problem
<martin04112015> was wir jetzt ja auch gelöst haben 
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: ist es denn ein Windows Problem, wenn er mit Ubuntu den USB-Stick erstellen will?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Nachdem die Erstellung eines Ubuntu-Sticks problemlos zu klappen scheint würde ich da schwer davon ausgehn.
<martin04112015> smeexs
<martin04112015> hast du meine einladung bekommen ??
<k1l> Frickelpit: das drama geht hier shcon seit 3 oder mehr tagen so und endet immer darin, dass alle ubuntu user eingebildete klugscheißer oder anderes sind. dabei wurde hier ausgibigst versucht zu helfen aber es mangelt an bereitschaft zu lesen und konkrete anleitungen exact zu befolgen
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: Das sehe ich anders. Er hat kein Windows installiert und fragt hier, welche Möglichkeiten er unter Ubuntu hat, einen USB-Stick zu erstellen. Welches OS da nun drauf soll, spielt erstmal keine Rolle.
<smeexs> muss ich schauen , ich hab mir gestern bei kickass m&m clash of heroes geladen , fürs tablet , das zock ich seit dem wie wild ^^ ich schau dann 
<Frickelpit> martin04112015, smeexs: Bitte solche Gespräche ausserhalb des Support-Channels führen.
<martin04112015> ich habe nie behauptet das jeder linuxer so ist oder ??
<martin04112015> ok sry
<smeexs> sorry
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Und es kann nicht sein, dass wir hier tagelang versuchen einen Windowsstick zu erstellen. Wenn einer einen Mint-Bootstick erstellen wollen würde mit Ubuntu wär er schon lange von allen ignoriert.
<martin04112015> achso also heisst das nur weil ich auch windows habe darf man mir nicht helfen oder wie ??
<k1l> martin04112015: nein
<martin04112015> lol ohh ich bin so ein unmensch weil ich auch windows habe 
<martin04112015> was ist mit dir nicht richtig ?? 
<martin04112015> bin ich deswegen anders oder wie 
<k1l> martin04112015: und da haben wir wieder das übliche theater
<k1l> martin04112015: also kommt da noch was konstruktives heute oder war es das?
<martin04112015> ja ne stellst mich hin als ob ich was schlechteres wäre 
<jokrebel> martin04112015: So, genug Offtopic
<martin04112015> läft das eignetlich mit wine gut mitlerweile 
<martin04112015> unter linux ???
<k1l> schau in die app database für die programme die du nutzen möchtest
<jokrebel> probier es - wenn Du konkrete Probleme und Fehlermeldungen liefern kannst mach das. Umfragen sind hier nämlich auch Offtopic
<martin04112015> ach so oki sry wusste ich nicht 
<jokrebel> martin04112015: https://www.winehq.org/ hilft Dir
<martin04112015> danke werde es mal jetzt versuchen nur noch mit ubuntu auf dem laptop zu arbeiten 
<smeexs> martin installier dir playonlinux
<martin04112015> ja hatte ich auch mal drauf und steam auch 
<martin04112015> weil steam macht da ja viel jetzt richtung linux
<martin04112015> so es ist getan ubuntu ist auf meinem laptop 
<martin04112015> kein windows mehr ^^
<martin04112015> kann mir jemadn sagen wie es aussieht mit ssd unterstützung unter linux ubuntu ??
<freakyy> martin04112015: warum brennst du keine dvd?
<freakyy> martin04112015: also so viel ich weiss unterstützt linux ssds
<martin04112015> was soll ich brennen ??
<David1977> Hier geht es einfach nur um Ubuntu Support. Ich sehe das wie Frickelpit. Er versucht unter Ubuntu einen Boot Stick zu erstellen. Die Antworten hat er ja bekommen und es schien wohl auch geklappt zu haben. Wenn es jetzt aber mit einem Windows Image nicht klappt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ist das hier aber leider die falsche Anlaufstelle, wo ich dann wieder jokrebel zustimme. Da muss man dann 
<freakyy> windows 7 dvd
<freakyy> anstatt den stikc
<David1977> ups....vergesse, weiter zu scrollen...bitte ignorierren
<freakyy> ^^
<jokrebel> auch die Debatten darüber was nun oder was auch nicht Support ist gehören hier nicht rein. Leute, bitte!
<David1977> Ja, tut mir leider...kommt nicht mehr vor *großes Sorry*
<David1977> *leid
<David1977> martin04112015: bzgl ssd: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<martin04112015> oki danke 
<martin04112015> komme mal über meinen laptop mit ubuntu in den chat bis gleich 
<martin__> so da bin ich wieder 
<martin_ubuntu> weiss jemand wieso ich auf mein ubuntu kein google chrome mehr bekomme ??
<freakyy> martin_ubuntu: installier chromium
<freakyy> is das selbe
<freakyy> nur ohne google
<freakyy> aber auch mit google integration etc. glaub
<martin_ubuntu> ok 
<bekks> Und ohne Pepperflash.
<bekks> Und genau deswegen möchte man Chrome eigentlich haben.
<freakyy> ich benutz firefox
<bekks> Das mag sein, bringt Dir aber keine Updates für Flash.
<k1l> martin_ubuntu: warum bekommst du kein google chrome?
<martin_ubuntu> bin auf deren seite gegangen und habe die 64bit version für ubuntu/debian runtergeladen und angegeben er solles mit dem software center öffnen
<martin_ubuntu> kam fehler 
<k1l> welcher fehler
<k1l> fehlermeldungen sind nciht zum wegklicken. sie sagen dir warum etwas schiefgelaufen ist und helfen dir die ursache zu ändern
<martin_ubuntu> ja das es abgestürzt ist und ich es neu starten soll also das software center
<k1l> im terminal "sudo dpkg -i chrome.deb" im ordner wo das chrome.deb liegt
<freakyy> :D
<marcus__> Hallo zusammen
<marcus__> ich hab ein problem mit openvpn,kann ich dazu hier eine frage stellen?
<ring0> marcus__, klar. am besten möglichst konkret. wenn jemand die antwort weiß, wird er sich melden
<marcus__> ok,also ich bekomme beim verbinden zu meinem vpn anbieter die meldung:Netzwerverbindung hat eine zeitüberschreitung festgestellt. Hab alles nach anleitungsvideo von ibvpn gemacht. ich nutze ubuntu 14.04., dankeschön ;-)
<martin_ubuntu> so spiel vorbei 
<martin_ubuntu> da bin ich wieder 
<martin_ubuntu> und habe leider das nächste problem 
<martin_ubuntu> kann ich unter ubuntu eine bestimmte hardware direkt ansprechen ??
<k1l> prinzipiell ja
<martin_ubuntu> weil ich habe das problem das mein wlan mir als deaktiviert angezwigt wird
<k1l> "rfkill list" in einem pastebin. und pack noch "lspci&&lsusb" dazu
<martin_ubuntu> ok
<martin_ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/aLLCya8S
<k1l> dann drück mal den hardware schalter vom wlan auf on
<jokrebel> martin_ubuntu: Du hast einen Schalter oder per Fn-.Taste deaktiviert
<martin_ubuntu> echt ?? ich habe solche tasten aber die benutze ich nie das ist ja das komische
<martin_ubuntu> ok mom 
<martin_ubuntu> also habe jetzt diese fn taste und die f8 taste gedrückt wo das wlan zeichen ist 
<martin_ubuntu> tut sich nichts immer noch deaktiviert
<martin_ubuntu> kann ich das nicht irgendwie über das terminal steuern ??
<martin_ubuntu> bzw wieder aktivieren ??
<k1l> guck mal mit "rfkill list" was passiert wenn du die tasten da drückst
<martin_ubuntu> wie mienst du das jetzt ??
<k1l> und guck nochmal nach, ob das ding nicht einen wirklichen hardware schalter hat. wäre nicht das erste mal das das jemand übersieht
<k1l> martin_ubuntu: "rfkill list" vorher und nachher angucken"
<martin_ubuntu> also habe den laptop schon seit ca 4 jahren vllt bisschen weniger hier gibt es keinen schalter ausserhalb 
<k1l> martin_ubuntu: und mach mal ein "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<martin_ubuntu> ahh ok 
<martin_ubuntu> habe sudo rfkill unblock all
<martin_ubuntu> eingegeben 
<k1l> jetzt guck mit "rfkill list" 
<martin_ubuntu> lol jetzt kann ich nichts mehr im terminl einfügen oder kopieren 
<martin_ubuntu> ^^
<martin_ubuntu> ich kann nicht einmal mehr was im terminal eingeben 
<k1l> ja ich sehe nicht was du da machst
<martin_ubuntu> dein ernst ??
<martin_ubuntu> ich habe dein befehl eingegeben 
<martin_ubuntu> und kann jetzt im terminal nicht einmal mehr was eingeben 
<k1l> welchen befehl?
<martin_ubuntu> jetzt hat es geklappt 
<k1l> martin_ubuntu: stell dir vor du musst deinem auto mechanik per telefon beschreiben was an deinem auto kaputt ist. "mein auto ist kaputt" hilft da auch nicht.
<martin_ubuntu> ok
<martin_ubuntu> Soft blocked: no
<martin_ubuntu> 	Hard blocked: yes
<jokrebel> martin_ubuntu: Du hast aber schon die " weggelassen?
<martin_ubuntu> ja mom ich mache es noch einmal für euch 
<k1l> ist das nen acer?
<martin_ubuntu> nein toshiba p775
<jokrebel> Hard blocked yes heißt, Du hast entweder ein echten Schalter auf "aus" oder das ist per Fn-Tastenkombination deaktiviert.
<martin_ubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<martin_ubuntu> 	Soft blocked: no
<martin_ubuntu> 	Hard blocked: yes
<k1l> "lsmod |grep -i acer"
<martin_ubuntu> wieso acer ??
<k1l> willst du wirklich die lange technische erklärung lesen?
<martin_ubuntu> ne
<martin_ubuntu> ^^
<k1l> also
<martin_ubuntu> habe ich eingegeben kam nichts
<k1l> ok
<martin_ubuntu> was heisst das für mich ??
<k1l> "wget -N -t 5 -T 10 https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info/raw/master/wireless-info && chmod +x wireless-info && ./wireless-info"
<k1l> den report den es ausspuckt bitte in einem nopaste
<k1l> der ist dann in wireless-info.txt in deinem home verzeichnis.
<k1l> martin_ubuntu: also nach dem hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/351693/no-wifi-ubuntu-12-04-toshiba-satellite-p775-s7100  muss da ein knopf sein
<martin_ubuntu> mom also der hat jetzt was ausgespuckt und mir das verzeichnis genannt wo das steht 
<martin_ubuntu> da soll ich jetzt hin und dir den inhalt geben ??
<k1l> ja der hat einen report erstellt in der .txt. den bitte in einen pastebin service
<martin_ubuntu> achso ok 
<martin_ubuntu> jetzt habe ich es 
<k1l> und ich wäre nochmal dafür, dass du ins handbuch guckst was mit dem hardwareschalter ist
<martin_ubuntu> den gibt es wirklich nicht 
<martin_ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/dT6JWfgz
<martin_ubuntu> ??
<k1l> eigentlich sollte die karte klappen. softblocked ist ja auch no.schau bitte ins handbuch oder ins bios ob da nicht irgendwas auf off gestellt ist.
<k1l> sonst frag mal im forum auf ubuntuusers.de ob die da wissen wie es bei dem modell geht.
<martin_ubuntu> ok
<k1l> und wenn man nach toshiba und p775 sucht, dann gibt es zig seiten die über einen switch schreiben ...
<martin_ubuntu> was für einen switch meinst du ??
<k1l> http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/krkljatorm/2012-07-07_150041_toshiba_2.jpg  sowas z.b.
<martin_ubuntu> genau und so etwas habe ich nicht 
<jokrebel> +gefunden ;-)
<martin_ubuntu> es muss irgendwan mit dieser scheiss fn taste zu tun haben 
<martin_ubuntu> obwohl ich die nie benutze
<martin_ubuntu> gefunden ??
<jokrebel> sowas passiert schon auch mal versehentlich
<martin_ubuntu> ja aber dann müsste ich wenn ich sie ja wieder betätige es sich rückgängig machen richtig ??
<martin_ubuntu> tut es abern icht 
<jokrebel> martin_ubuntu: Lies Deinen Satz und ergänze es mit mit meinem Wort ;-)
<jokrebel> vielleicht 2 mal versucht zu drücken und somit an und gleich wieder ausgeschalten kannst Du ausschließen?
<martin_ubuntu> ja
<martin_ubuntu> weil dann würde sich ja oben rechts das symbol ändern
<martin_ubuntu> er zeigt das typische wlan zeichen oben an 
<martin_ubuntu> aber kann kein netzwerke finden weil es deaktiviert ist
<jokrebel> nicht zwingend sofort - he nachdem was für "Zeichen" du meinst
<jokrebel> *je
<martin_ubuntu> soll ich euch eine screenshot machen oder wie ??
<jokrebel> martin_ubuntu: Drück EIN mal die Die Fn-Kombination und sie nochmal mit rfkill nach. DAS kannst Du machen.
<jokrebel> *sieh
<martin_ubuntu> ok
<martin_ubuntu> so habe jetzt fn und f8 gedrückt willst du jetzt die ausgabe von rfkill haben ??
<jokrebel> wenn Du es nicht selber interpretiert bekommst ob da jetzt immer noch Hard blocked steht, ja.
<martin_ubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<martin_ubuntu> 	Soft blocked: yes
<martin_ubuntu> 	Hard blocked: yes
<martin_ubuntu> jetzt sieht es so aus
<jokrebel> haha  - doppelt ausgeschalten. Auch nicht schlecht
<martin_ubuntu> ja läuft bei mir 
<jokrebel> Dann war das eher kontra-Produktiv. Such nochmal nach einem Schalter!
<martin_ubuntu> es gibt hier keinen schlater 
<martin_ubuntu> schalter
<martin_ubuntu> wie oft nooooch 
<jokrebel> Und mach das ganze natürlich wieder rückgängig.
<martin_ubuntu> ja ich drücke jetzt wieder fn und die f8 taste 
<martin_ubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<martin_ubuntu> 	Soft blocked: no
<martin_ubuntu> 	Hard blocked: yes
<martin_ubuntu> das ist das ergebniss
<martin_ubuntu> und einen schalter gibt es immer noch nicht 
<jokrebel> martin_ubuntu: Möglicherweise könnt es auch im BIOS ausgeschalten sein.
<martin_ubuntu> aber wie das habe da nichts verstellt 
<martin_ubuntu> ist bestimmt kaputt 
<jokrebel> oder so
<martin_ubuntu> aber wieso wird er dann angezeigt 
<martin_ubuntu> aber sagt es ist deaktiviert
<martin_ubuntu> kann ich jetzt der hardware nicht über das terminal sagen geh wieder an ??
<jokrebel> schau doch bitte einfach erst mal im BIOS nach... *seufz*
<martin_ubuntu> ok ich schaue mal wieder nach
<martin_ubuntu> obwohl ich es vorher ging und ich f9 gedrückt habe für load defaults
<koegs> martin_ubuntu: hast du zusätzlich zur FN F8 nicht noch ne WLAN-Taste überhalb der Tastatur?
<jokrebel> wieso wieder? Nach WLAN schautest Du doch noch gar nicht...
<martin_ubuntu> lol ja
<jokrebel> soviel zu "nein da ist kein schalter" *facepalm*
<koegs> alter! konzentrier dich mal und sag nicht immer "hab ich nicht", "kann ich nicht", bald hat keiner mehr bock dir zu helfen
<jokrebel> ++ koegs 
<jokrebel> martin_ubuntu: Wir haben keine grpße Lust _Dein_ "Lernen durch Schmerzen" komplett zu übernehmen oder mit durch zu machen!
<k1l_> martin_ubuntu: das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?
<k1l_> martin_ubuntu: wie oft habe ich dich gefragt ob du alle schalter gesucht und ins handbuch geguckt hast? am ende sind es wieder die eingebildeten klugscheißer von ubuntu schuld wobei es mal wieder deine unfähigkeit und deine blockhaltung gegen 2 min. lesen sind.
<k1l_> martin_ubuntu: so hat niemand mehr bock dir zu helfen
<jokrebel> es grenzt schon an ne Frechheit, dass andere "Dein" Handbuch lesen müssen um Dir die Knöpfe zu erklären, die ja angeblich nicht da sind.
<martin__> nein ich habe die doofe licht leiste einfach vergessen oben 
<martin__> sry
<martin__> naja egal besser ist ich verabschiede mich von hier 
<k1l_> man man man ey.
<martin__> trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfe 
<Heradon> Guten abend
<freakyy> hallo
<Heradon> Hätte mal eine frage an euch, ich habe vor system user nicht in /home/$USERNAME zu bannen sondern in ein komplettes chroot also das jeder user sein eigenens system hat. wüsste jemand von euch wie?
<bekks> Der erste Satz ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Was willst du wohin wie warum bannen oder auch nicht?
<bekks> Und ist dir klar, dass system user kein Home in /home/irgendwas haben?
<Heradon> also ich möchte wenn sich ein user einloggt das er in seinem eignen os ist
<k1l> "einsperren"  meint er wohl
<Heradon> das heisst jeder user hat sein eigenes chroot auf meinem system
<bekks> Heradon: Das sind dann aber keine system user. System user sind user mit einer UID < 1000.
<Heradon> z.B. /var/jailed/$username
<Heradon> bekks: entschuldige habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt
<bekks> Dann benutz doch jails, daher hast du ja deine Idee.
<Heradon> bekks: genau da liegt der knackpunkt, die user sollen selbst programme installieren können und auch entfernen daher eher die idee eines chroots
<bekks> Erklär mal den Unterschied zwischen einem chroot und einem jail.
<Heradon> am anfang hatte ich an sowas wie openvz gedacht oder eben chroot
<k1l> das klingt für mich eher nach containern.
<bekks> openvz hat nichts mit chroot oder jail zu tun.
<k1l> openvz ist ja virtualisierung. das ist ja wieder noch ne stufe höher
<Heradon> in einem jail füge ich die programme für die user hinzu. z.B. /bin/bash in einem chroot ist der user dem es gehört könig
<Heradon> das heisst der user kann selbst entscheiden ob er programm xyz installiert oder nicht
<bekks> Nur weil ein User eine Shell hat, heisst das noch SEHR LANGE nicht, dass der User damit "König" ist.
<Heradon> er soll per sudo zu root werden können und eben alles was root kann machen, aber eben in einem abgesperrten bereich (sowas wie chroot)
<bekks> Und Programme kann jeder USer sowieso für sich installieren, solange er sie in seinem Home installiert - dazu braucht man weder openvz, chroot noch jail-
<k1l> Heradon: schau dir mal container an.
<Heradon> k1l: meinst du docker?
<k1l> oder halt die vserver setups.
<k1l> Heradon: oder lxc, lxd etc etc.
<Heradon> ich glaube lxc ist genau das was ich gesucht habe
<Heradon> k1l: und wie bringe ich jetzt mein ubuntu dazu einen user der sich per console anmeldet in so einen lxc zu werfen?
<bekks> In dem Du dem User die Zugangsdaten zu dem Container gibst, und er sich in dem Container anmeldet.
<bekks> Das ist im Übrigen der Sinn eines Containers.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-28
<Lengsdorfer> Tag. Ich habe eben, 'mal aus Langeweile':), KDE installiert. Ist das normal, dass das im idle recht cpugefrässig ist?
<Lengsdorfer> was macht das denn da so aufwändiges?
<stevieh> schlimmer als gnome/unity?
<DaVu> Lengsdorfer: Konnte ich so bei Kubuntu 14.04 auf einem älteren Laptop nicht feststellen
<DaVu> Was sagt denn top dazu?
<k1l> kde shippt ne menge eyecandy. gut möglich, dass das mehr bruacht
<k1l> also schlank ist kde mit nichten
<DaVu> ^^ da hatte ich natürlich auch einiges deaktiviert
<Lengsdorfer> also, ich vergleiche das mit xfce und mate. beide haben im idle nach top ~3% auf diesem pc. kde hat gut 15-20%
<k1l> kde ist nicht schlank. das kann schon sein
<stevieh> im vergleich zu xfce und mate wird das schon passen
<Fuchs> Lengsdorfer: sollte nicht, ich vermute, dass das entweder Akonadi oder Baloo sind, 
<Fuchs> ersteres ist deren PIM (Mail, Kalender, Kontakte) Kram und kann ausgeschaltet werden, zweiteres ist die Dateiindexierung, kann ebenfalls ausgeschaltet werden 
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, ahja, ich suche mal, thx
<Fuchs> Lengsdorfer: systemsettings5   fuer die Dateisuche  (Baloo), akonadi muesste ich nun auch suchen, aber so lange Du nichts Mail/Kalender/Kontaktiges nutzt, sollte das nicht aktiv sein  (das waere dann ein MySQL / MariaDB Server, der die CPU beanspruchen wuerde) 
<agentsoul> Ubuntu 16.10 x ThinkPad X201 und T-Reihe: nicht reproduzierbar stürzt das System bei Tastenkombinationen (Strg+Alt+Pfeil; Alt+Super+n; u.ä.) komplett ab (kein S-Abf oder wechslen auf ne Konsole) schwarzer Bildschirm nach einiger Zeit fährt das System runter. Kennt das noch jemand? Weiß jemand Abhilfe? Einen weiteren Bekannten kenne ich mit exakt diesem Problem. Alle ThinkPads liefen unter älteren Ubuntuversi
<agentsoul> onen problemlos. Danke
<sdx23> agentsoul: im Bugtracker gesucht?
<agentsoul> ja ergebnisslos, aber da ich den Fehler nicht exakt reproduzieren kann, kann ich den auch nicht melden.
<k1l> was sagt denn syslog nach dem reboot dazu?
<k1l> klingt ja spontan nach einem 3d treiber crash
<agentsoul> ich gucke melde mich gleich
<agentsoul> Da ich keinen exakten Zeitpunkt aus dem Kopf weiß gibt es nen Tipp nach was ich die syslog dursuchen kann? Habe syslog bis syslog.7 habe aber mal alle in eine zusammengeführt zum suchen. Tipps?
<agentsoul> eine der syslogs wirft in gedit folgenden Fehler "enthält ungültige zeichen" aber nur eine.
<agentsoul> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23548650/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> zu wenig
<agentsoul> wenn ich soetwas vorfinde dann bin ich an einer ausgeschaltet / wieder eingeschaltet Stelle in der syslog korrekt?
<sdx23> nicht notwendigerweise
<agentsoul> kann auch Ruhemodus sein?
<sdx23> kann auch service syslog restart sein oder sonstewas
<agentsoul> Nach was muss ich den suchen um einen Neustart des Systems zu finden?
<agentsoul> Wenn die letzten Einträge in der syslog dann zeitlich sehr nahe sind weiß ich, dass mir der Rechner davor abgeschmiert ist und ich dort weitersuchen muss.
<sdx23> wo der Zeitstempel wieder bei 0 beginnt.
<agentsoul> Meine Einträge sehen so aus: Nov 27 01:20:11 RECHNERNAME rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="8.16.0" x-pid="1048" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] start
<le_bot> Title: rsyslog (at www.rsyslog.com)
<k1l> agentsoul: im syslog in /var/log/ steht sicher eine menge mehr als nur die beiden zeilen, die du gezeigt hast
<agentsoul> ja 9MB ich stelle deswegen ja auch Fragen um die Stelle des Absturzes zu finden.
<tomreyn> agentsoul: zgrep 'Linux version' /var/log/kern.log*
<agentsoul> Linux version 4.4.0-47-generic (buildd@lcy01-03) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2) ) #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:39:52 UTC 2016 (Ubuntu 4.4.0-47.68-generic 4.4.24)
<tomreyn> agentsoul: und davor stand der zeitstempel
<agentsoul> Sind das Startzeiten?
<agentsoul> Also in der kern.log
<tomreyn> das was du rausgegreppt hast ist eine der ersten zeilen die beim booten in das kernel log geschrieben werden
<tomreyn> die zeitstempel (so denndie systemzeit und die logdateien korrekt sind) beziehen sich also auf die zeitpunkte zu denen das system gebootet wurde.
<agentsoul> OK dann suche ich ab da mal weiter, ja habe den Zeitstempel rausgelassen, wollte hier nicht Benutzernamen und Maschinennamen posten
<k1l> security by obscurity. wenn die maschine nicht direkt am internet hängt (99,99% haben da mindestens einen router dazwischen) dann ist diese information nutzlos für andere.
<tomreyn> das sehe ich anders, ich denke es ist eine frage der risiken der man sich ausgesetzt sieht.
<tomreyn> *denen
<agentsoul> Stelle gefunden. Danke. paste folgt.
<agentsoul> Die Hardwarebeschleunigung von Chrome bzw. Vivaldi ist vermutlich schuld. Die letzten 15 min des log https://paste.ubuntu.com/23548973/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<agentsoul> Hardwarebeschleunigung aus und mal sehen ob der Fehler noch Auftritt. Dickes Danke.
<tomreyn> agentsoul: deine sda-festplatte schwitzt ziemlich, der air flow in deinem gehäuse funktioniert wohl nicht richtig. ggf. ist ein lüfter ausgefallen.
<tomreyn> also wenn das °C sind dann haste du ein problem: Airflow_Temperature_Cel changed from 70 to 72
<agentsoul> nope sind smart-Werte: aktuell sind es 27°C aka Normalisiert 73 Grenzwert 0 Schlechtester 56
<tomreyn> na dann ist ja gut.
<xaxayaxa> hallo?
<k1l> hallo
<xaxayaxa> ich brauch sprachliche hilfe, ich weiß nicht, ob diesem Satz Sinn ergibt
<xaxayaxa> ein der Gelenk des Notebooks ist ein bisschen locker. Nicht das Metall, sondern das Plastik. Wenn das ein Manko ist, schicke ich das Gerät zurück. Alternativ können SIe mir sagen, wie ich es reparieren kann.
<xaxayaxa> es ist eine E-Mail für Schenker
<k1l> xaxayaxa: es gibt auch #deutsch für reine anfragen zur sprache. oder den #ubuntu-de-offtopic kanal
<jokrebel> k1l: xaxayaxa ##deutsch
<k1l> jokrebel: #deutsch leitet auf den ##deutsch weiter
<jokrebel> ach? Das wusst ich ja gar nicht
<str> hi
<str> es wird neue hardware fällig. wer kann was empfehlen (desktop)?
<str> board oder komplettsystem.
<jokrebel> str: Das ist wohl eher was für nebenan, da kein wirklicher Ubuntu-Support Bezug vorhanden ist nur soviel dazu...
<jokrebel> !hcl
<le_bot> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<Wishpacker> hallo
<Wishpacker> mein bootscreen und mein bios kommen auf dem falschen bildschirm
<jokrebel> vermutlich musst Du dann die Monitoranschlüsse tauschen. Wüsste nicht wie man _vor_ dem OS festlegen könnte, dass "der andere" der Hauptschirm sein soll
<jokrebel> Außer Du hättest da ne Moglichkeit im BIOS/UEFI ... gesehn hab ich sowas aber noch nie
<Wishpacker> Abee
<Wishpacker> ich habe ein notebook
<jokrebel> und?
<Rochvellon> wenn ich mich nicht irre, kannst Du im Bios des Schlepptops einstellen, welcher Ausgang der primäre sein soll, wenn ein 2. Monitor angeschlossen ist
<Wishpacker> da kann ich ja nichts tauschen, ich habe einfach meinen fernseher bei hdmi reingesteckt
<Rochvellon> Dann wirst Du wohl daran nichts ändern können
<Wishpacker> ok
<Wishpacker> trotzdem danke euch
<jokrebel> was ist daran so wichtig, wer während des Bootvorgangs (die einzige) Anzeige hat? Wichtig ist doch eher eh erst wenn dann das Betriebssystem da ist
<bekks> Wishpacker: Wenn schon das BIOS auf dem falschen Screen kommt, kannst du nur schauen ob du die Anzeigereihenfolge im BIOS ändern kannst. Wenn nicht - dann nicht.
<Wishpacker> ja schönheitsfehler
<Wishpacker> aber ich google noch ein wenig
<bekks> Kannst du Dir sparen. Die Lösung nannte ich Dir gerade.
<dreamon> Verwende "Remmina". Damit verbinde ich mich via ssh tunnel auf meinen anderen PC und lass mir mit VNC den Desktop anzeigen. Leider passt das Keyboard layout nicht mehr. - ist z.B. ein "ß". z und y vertauscht und vieles mehr.
<dreamon> Ich kann zwar Zeichensatz wählen. (ssh) → UTF-8 oder bei VNC Tastatur Layout "Map Meta Key" .. aber problem bleibt bestehen.
<dreamon> Gefunden dazu habe ich → https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bei-verbindung-ueber-vnc-falsches-tastaturlay/
<le_bot> Title: Bei Verbindung über VNC falsches Tastaturlayout › Netzwerke, Server › Ältere Beiträge › Archive › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ups.. mom ich seh gerade was im Wiki
<dreamon> Juhuuu.. ich brauch nur den Nick "bekks" lesen schon finde ich die Lösung.. lol
<jokrebel> . . . die da war (fürs LOG und dadurch die Nachwelt)?
<Rochvellon> dreamon: nutzt du XFCE?
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Richtig
<dreamon> jokrebel, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/#Problembehebung
<Rochvellon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/#Problembehebung 
<le_bot> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> xD
<dreamon> Rochvellon, 1Sekunde schneller ;)
<juliy> hey, kurze frage, spielt hier irgendwer cs:s auf ubuntu? Ich habe da nämlich ein gamespezifisches problem und per googlesuche findet man nur die lösung, dass man internet explorer(haha) installiert haben muss
<k1l> spielst du das nativ oder in wine?
<juliy> nativ einfach über steam. die bieten ja eine linuxversion automatisch an, wenn man das auf seinem account schon unter windows gekauft hat
<k1l> und was ist das problem?
<juliy> ich spiele hauptsächlich auf nem server, der alle paar runden die map wechselt. seit gestern habe ich das problem, dass ich den error bei maps bekomme, die ich noch nicht gedownloaded habe: Missing map "Nameofmap", disconnecting
<juliy> in der konsole schon downloadfilter auf 99 gestellt, maps gelöscht ausm css ordner, cache validiert
<k1l> juliy: andere server gehen?
<juliy> ja
<k1l> alos ist das eher ein problem von dem server?
<k1l> kannst du die maps nicht per hand in den maps ordner kopieren?
<juliy> es sind auch nicht alle maps die nicht laden auf dem server, nur ein paar aus irgendwelchen gründen
<juliy> stimmt das müsste ich mal gucken 
<juliy> danke ich werde es mal ausprobieren
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-29
<doev> guten morgen
<doev> Also ich habe hier eine Verzeichnis voller gz-files, die ich mit zcat <file>.gz als Text anzeigen lassen kann. Ich möchte mir ein Script schreiben (wahrscheinlich ein Einzeiler), dass mir alle Files anzeigt, die nicht in der letzten Zeile "Done." stehen haben.
<doev> Denn Loop würde ich noch hinbekommen :)
<doev> aber evtl, weiß jemand, wie ich das mit einem kurzen Befehl machen kann.
<doev> z.b. kommt "Done", wenn überhaupt, nur in der letzten Zeiel vor: zcat <file>.gz | grep "Done." gibt also was aus, oder nicht.
<sdx23> doev: grep -c, [ -n $() ], und Schleife drum rum
<doev> grep kan man doch auch auf alle files anwenden, bzw. in allen Files suchen lassen.
<doev> sind halt .gz files ...
<ppq> zgrep existiert
<ppq> All options specified are passed directly to grep.
<sdx23> for file in $(zgrep -l Done  *); do zcat "$file"; done
<ppq> die schleife kann man sich dann vermutlich auch sparen
<sdx23> aehm, ja
<sdx23> wobei - koennte bei Leerzeichen hakelig werden.
<sdx23> .oO( warum sind anderer Leute Probleme immer so einfach? Ich will auch sowas...)
<doev> zgrep -He "Done." *.gz
<doev> nur manchnmal kommt dort: Binary file (standard input) matches
<sdx23> ah, noch kuerzer und ohne zcat: zgrep -B9999999 Done *.gz
<doev> und damit überspringt er nicht alles?
<doev> ne, so gehts nicht :)
<sdx23> dann sind deine Dateien zu gross :)
<doev> ne, nie mehr als 1.000.000 Zeilen
<doev> aber -B heißt doch:  print NUM lines of leading context
<sdx23> irritierend. Ja, -B ist einfach before. Er gibt alles aus, was n Zeilen vor der Fundstelle ist.
<doev> ok, er soll ja nix ausgeben. Nur wenn das File gefunden wurde.
<doev> aber, egal ... geht ja schon alles.
<sdx23> ich dachte du willst es dann zcaten?
<sdx23> zgrep -B99... ist aequivalent zu der Schleife oben (fuer nicht zu grosse Dateien)
<doev> ne, möchte nur wissen welche files das "Done" nicht am Ende habe ... also fehlerhaft sind.
<doev> bzw. nicht vollständig sind.
<sdx23> ah, dann misslas ich "alle Files anzeigt"
<doev> :)
<doev> leider sind mehr Files betroffen, als ich dachte. Hätte ich mal garnicht erst nachgeschaut.
<doev> Auf einem Server habe ich drei Pakete die zurück gehalten werden:  mysql-server-5.7 mysql-server-core-5.7 snapd ubuntu-core-launcher ... wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist "apt-get dist-upgrade" die Lösung. Nur tue ich mich mit dem Befehlt schwer, weil ich nicht möchte, dass 16.04 durch z.B. 16.10 ersetzt wird.
<doev> trotzdem, zeigt er mir 2 Sicherheitsupdates an, die eingespielt werden müssen.
<doev> Ich habe wenig Lust den Server lahm zu legen.
<doev> Also die Frage: wie updatet man einen Server richtig?
<sdx23> dist-upgrade hat nichts mit 16.04->16.10 zu tun
<Frickelpit> doev: in dem man sich vorab einen Plan macht, wann welche Wartungen zu tätigen sind
<doev> Frickelpit: hört sich sinnvoll an.
<xtops> kann mir jemand n Trick verraten,  wie man mit dem networkmanager eine wlan-verbindung in ein OFFENES! WLAN (ohne Passwort!)  hinbekommt?
<xtops> wenn ich über neue Verbindungen einen Zugang ohne Passwort anlege,  meckert er es sei kein Passwort angegeben...  
<fford> Bisher habe ich im NW nur auf das offene WLAN geklickt und musste da nichts eingeben, oder anlegen.
<xtops2>  fford: so hätte ich das auch erwartet... 
<koegs> xtops2: was ist denn die rückmeldung?
<koegs> xtops2: also ich würde einfach im Menü des NM-Applet das freie WLAN anklicken, normalerweise kommt dann auch kein Passwort-Dialog
<koegs> falls doch, kann /var/log/syslog evtl. aufschluss geben
<xtops2> sobald ich eines der 3 freien WLAN anklicke,   Kommt die Passage! der Verbinden-Knopf bleibt grau!  ...sonst wär's ja einfach... 
<k1l> sind die wlans wirklich offen? oder ist das nur ein offenes wlan mit cisco vpn dahinter etc?
<xtops2> Passage=> Passwortabfrage) und was soll syslog schon groß zeigen?? 
<xtops2> Ja klar! ich bin ja mit dem smartfone drin... 
<xtops2> und bei der Signalstärkeanzeige ist kein Schloss davor... 
<koegs> syslog meldet da z.B. was genau er für ein wlan nimmt und obs wirklich offen ist
<xtops2> ..also beim Handy... 
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das?
<xtops2> @koegs: ich kann ja kein WLAN auswählen, weil er mir ja verbietet das passwortfeld  leer zu lassen,  also hat er auch nix zu loggen... 
<doev> Ich habe hier auf einem apache/ubuntu 16.04 sekündliche Zugriffe von "Amazon Route 53 Health Check Service;"  ... hat das irgendwas mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<koegs> xtops2: wieso guckst du nicht einfach -.-
<k1l> doev: wo läuft die kiste?
<xtops2> ich hab doch schon geguckt! ... 
<doev> k1l: bei einem Hostern in Frankfurt.
<koegs> xtops2: dann guck doch mal mit "sudo iwlist <interface> scan"
<koegs> da wird dann die ESSID gezeigt und ob das netz verschlüsselt ist
<xtops2> Jungbrunnen 16.04 kxstudio-repos kernel 4.4.0-47-lowlatency
<doev> "Occasionally, Amazon Route 53 customers create health checks that specify an IP address or domain name that does not belong to them. If your web server is getting unwanted HTTP(s) requests that you have traced to Amazon Route 53 health checks, provide the following information, and we will work with our customer to fix the problem."
<k1l> doev: jo, das sieht eher nach einem amazon problem aus.
<doev> k1l: ja, darf jetzt ein Formular ausfüllen, damit das aufhört.
<stevieh> ist doch schön, wenn die guggen, ob du auch gesund bist ;-)
<xtops2> @koegs: bei einem so steht "Encryption Key=off" beim ändern on aber am Smartphone macht es wohl keinen Unterschied... 
<koegs> xtops2: heissen die beide gleich oder was?
<xtops2> Nein! Natürlich nicht. 
<k1l> xtops2: irgendwie blick ich nicht ganz was du da gerade wo und wie verbinden willst. denn passwortloses wlan ist kein problem mit dem NM. ich finde da auch keine bug reports zu
<xtops2> ich geh mal lieber an die Rezeption und bitte um ein Passwort für ein verschlüsseltes WLAN.  das ist wohl einfacher...   
<xtops2> ich mach da jetzt schon 2 h dran rum...  unglaublich... 
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend kann ich in ein Ubuntu iso abbild hineineschauen 
<IchGucksLive> ich suche eine datei c
<_moep_> ja kannst du
<IchGucksLive> mit dem archivverwalter geht das 
<IchGucksLive> Danke klappt
<dreamon> Kopfkratz. Ich bin über VNC auf einem anderen Rechner (beidemale Xubuntu) verbunden. Tastatur funktioniert mit Umlauten tadellos.(nach Wiki Beschreibung) Starte ich aber dort eine Virtuelle Maschine(XP). Dann sind die Umlaute falsch. z und y verdreht...so wie gestern   
<dreamon> Tippt man aber am remoteten Gerät und tippt sind die Umlaute un alles andere auch korrekt.
<dreamon> Hat jemand eine Idee was man in so einem Fall tun kann?
<jokrebel> klingt nach durch die Brust über die Schulter ins Auge. Was genau hast Du "wirklich" vor?
<dreamon> nene.. nix Brust Schulter... ;)
<Frickelpit> warum läuft auf dem Remote eine VM und wieso verbindest du dich nicht direkt mit der VM, wenn du diese benutzt?
<jokrebel> ++
<jokrebel> soviel zu "Brust Schulter Auge"
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich kann mich direkt mit der VM verbinden? Virtualbox VM?
<Frickelpit> wenn sie eine IP aus dem gleichen Netz bekommt, wie der Host, warum nicht?
<dreamon> Ich wußte nicht das sowas möglich sein könnte
<dreamon> Wie kann man eine VM remoten? Ich dachte indem ich den PC selbst mit VNC steuere und darin die VM starte .. 
<Frickelpit> nun, die VM ist technisch nichts anderes, als die Kiste, mit der du dich verbindest. Nur das sie eben virtuell läuft.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich muß ja von aussen auch die VM starten und beenden können. (Zustand sichern usw...)
<dreamon> Ich frag mich wie das gehen könnte.. In der VM VNC installlieren oder denk ich schon wieder falsch?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: vbox kann man auch per Terminal steuern
<Frickelpit> per SSH auf den Host und die VM starten, dann kannste meinetwegen auch per VNC in die VM
<Frickelpit> welches OS läuft in der VM?
<dreamon> Also ssh .. dort starte ich die vm mit einem kommando.. vorher hab ich aber in der VM VNC installiert. hmmm 
<dreamon> In der VM ist ein altes XP
<Frickelpit> warum?
<dreamon> warum was? 
<Frickelpit> Warum da ein XP läuft?
<dreamon> Weil ich ein altes Programm habe das nur auf Windows XP läuft. 
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, mal so ne allgemeine Frage zu dem Virus der zur Zeit in dem Medien ist und die Telekom Modems an greift! Ich nutzte 14.04 mit dem Firefox und Google Chrome ist der da fuer mich gefaehrlich?
<Frickelpit> DerProfessor: nein
<DerProfessor> Frickelpit: thx
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Windows kennt einen Kompatibilitätsmodus
<Lysian> Hi, kann es sein, dass man sich im Moment nicht auf ubuntuusers einloggen kann? Wirft immer eine Fehlermeldung aus:
<Lysian> Browser hat keinen oder einen fehlerhaften Kontrollschlüssel übertragen;  die Weiterverarbeitung wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen abgebrochen
<Frickelpit> Lysian: #ubuntuusers für sowas bitte
<Lysian> Danke!
<DerProfessor> Tschuess bbl
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Und was mach ich mit diesem Kompatibilitätsmodus..? Ich verwende ja an clienten&remote PC Ubuntu aber nur eben machmal brauch ich am Remote dieses XP..
<dreamon> Daher war das mit dem VNC gar nicht so falsch.. weil ich dort einfach die VM starten konnte.. nur warum da die Tastatur schief ist.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: damit kannst du z.B. dein Programm nutzen, ohne ein XP einsetzen zu müssen.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompatibilit%C3%A4tsmodus
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Kompatibilitätsmodus gibts doch erst bei Versionen nach XP..
<le_bot> Title: Kompatibilitätsmodus – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich kenne das nur wenn ich z.B: ein Windows 7 hab und will ein altes programm starten, das dort nicht sauber läuft.
<Frickelpit> siehe Link
<dreamon> Aber ich hab ja ein xubuntu das in Virtualbox ein XP hat.
<Frickelpit> du willst kein XP mehr nutzen
<Frickelpit> *jedihandmove*
<dreamon> neeeee.. 
<dreamon> Doch ich will XP nutzen. In der Virtualbox. Der Host ist Xubuntu.. und das ganze remote ich von PC1 aus mit VNC.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Auch wenn das alles ziemlich Offtopic ist. Ein Windows XP _will_ man kein Netzwerk mehr erlauben *seufz*
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nur lokal
<jokrebel> und wie trennst Du das _sicher_?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich verstehe nicht was das mit dem Kompatibiltätsmodus zu tun hat. 
<dreamon> jokrebel, Firewall.
<jokrebel> vergiss es einfach - BITTE
<nagetier> man kann lokal schon dafür sogen, dass die kiste noch nutzbar ist
<dreamon> Woran kann es liegen das die Tastatur in der VM nicht über VNC richtig weitergegeben wird. (das war ja meine anfängliche Frage)
<Lysian> Wenn ich schonmal da bin, wäre meine Frage nach der dmesg, da wird nichts mehr geloggt seit 16.04.01
<Lysian> Einmal update, einmal Neuinstallation
 * jokrebel will sich um solche um "drei Ecken in EOL-OS" Geschichten gar nicht erst reindenken. Und wirklich Ubuntuspezifisch ist das ab der ersten Ecke zu Virtualbox eh nicht mehr
<Conan179> guten nabend zusammen
<Conan179> könnte mir kurz jemand bei thema dnsmasq helfen?
<problem> hallo, ich brauche schnell hilfe... meine tastatur ist pl;tylich auf englisch.
<problem> ich benutye kubuntu 14.04
<problem> ich muss etwas f[r die schule machen, das geht mit der englischen tastatur nicht...
<jokrebel> welcher Desktop?
<problem> kde
<problem> au-erdem laggt mein chromium irgendwie, wenn ich etwas schreibe
<jokrebel> oh! ... hm  - da sollte es doch auch Sprach- und auch Tastatur-Einstellungen geben in der Systemsteuerung
<problem> ja,  da habe ich schon geguckt... leider finde ich die einstellung nicht
<problem> sie ist nicht unter @eingabeger'te@
<jokrebel> Reboot hattest Du bereist versucht?
<problem> ja
<Frickelpit> problem: drück mal strg+alt+k
<problem> passiert nichts
<Frickelpit> tipp mal ein z
<problem> y
<Lysian> problem: bei Ubuntu heisst das Texteingabe in den Systemeinstellungen
<problem> wenn ich ein z will muss ich y dr[cken
<jokrebel> hab hier leider grad kein KDE verfügbar. Aber ich weiß sicher, dass es da sowohl Spracheinstellungsmöglickeiten als auch Tastaurlayouteinstellungen bibt
<jokrebel> gibt
<Frickelpit> unter Systemeinstellungen - Eingabegräte kann man das einrichten
<Conan179> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen/#KDE-3
<le_bot> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<problem> ah, ich habe es gefunden, danke
<problem> äöü
<nagetier> und jetzt noch ein z
<problem> z
<nagetier> ++
<problem> geht wieder alles richtig
<problem> echt super dieser chat
<nagetier> was hattest du nur gemacht?
<problem> eigentlich nichts
<nagetier> nochmal z
<problem> der computer ist hängengeblieben, dann habe ich ausgemacht und neugestartet. seitdem war die tastatur englisch
<problem> zzz
<problem> irgendwie bleibt der oft hängen. meistens wenn ich auf youtube bin.
<problem> aber egal, das liegt nicht an ubuntu. das war vorher mit windows auch so.
<nagetier> !ot
<nagetier> ok
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<problem> schönen tag noch ^^
<nagetier> problem: temperatur probleme?
<nagetier> uff
<Conan179> ich glaube nicht das der user jemals wieder kommt...
<nagetier> bestimmt ist flash der übeltäter..
<Lysian> nochmal zu dmesg anybody?
<Lysian> Wurde sie abgeschafft?
<jokrebel> demesg? Sie? Abgeschafft?
<Lysian> Logdatei
<koffeinfriedhof> dmesg ist bei mir noch immer glücklich verheiratet und gesprächig... Sie liebt ihren Job! Schmeißt du da was mit journalctl durcheinander?
<nagetier> Lysian: 'dmesg', als befehl, gibt nichts aus?
<jokrebel> Lysian: Mal direkt nach /var/log/dmesg geschaut? Gibts IMHO wie eh und je
<Lysian> Nein, auf dem Rechner der mit 16.04.01 aktualisiert wurde, seit 1.8. nichts mehr geloggt
<Lysian> Auf einem neuen Laptop, ist sie komplett leer und bleibt es auch
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> zugriffszeiten sind auch konfus?
<nagetier> wobei die hier auch -rw-r----- 1 root adm 31 Aug  8 01:44 /var/log/dmesg sind, dmesg -T aber aktuell
<Lysian> Hatte mich gewundert, da ich einen Kernelfehler meldete und dort eine currentdmesg hochgeladen wurde
<nagetier> *ist
<Lysian> stat sagt: Datei: '/var/log/dmesg'
<Lysian>   Größe: 60928     	Blöcke: 120        EA Block: 4096   Normale Datei
<Lysian> Gerät: 801h/2049d	Inode: 2093114     Verknüpfungen: 1
<Lysian> Zugriff: (0640/-rw-r-----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    4/     adm)
<Lysian> Zugriff    : 2016-11-29 20:02:32.454511253 +0100
<Lysian> Modifiziert: 2016-08-01 13:33:10.870762455 +0200
<Lysian> Geändert   : 2016-08-01 13:33:10.874762455 +0200
<nagetier> hm..
<jokrebel> Lysian: Schon mal von NiPasteService gehört?
<jokrebel> Lysian: Schon mal von NoPasteService gehört?
<jokrebel> !nopaste
<Lysian> Du meinst sowas wie paste-it
<Lysian> ja, sorry, ich hatte keinen Link parat
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> Lysian: Steht im Topic :-/
<jokrebel> und google findet sowas auch
<Lysian> UiUiUi :-(
<nagetier> ++
<Conan179> gute nacht leute
<postmen> nach8 Conan179 . komm bald wieder! ;)
<postmen> kann mir jmd. sagen, wie ich alt tab bei ubuntu richtig konfiguriere? also so, wie ms windows das macht!?
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung wie das MS Windows macht. Aber in den Tastatureinstellungen kann man die Tastenkombinationen individuell einstellen. Hast Du Unity?
<jokrebel> Dann : Systemeinstellungen - Tastaur - Tastaurkürzel
<postmen> ich hab 14.04
<jokrebel> was nichts über den verwendeten Desktop sagt
<postmen> hab das menue gefunden, aber das kann man leider nicht korrigieren. muss mal gucken, ob das bei lubuntu oder xubuntu besser geloest ist. 
<jokrebel> aha?
<postmen> jow, ich werd immer mehr ein fan von lubuntu.
<postmen> ... und es kennt super-key + d als auch strg + alt + t.
<jokrebel> und wo ist nun das Problem?
<postmen> das ich hier auf dem rechner ubuntu habe und zwischen verschiedenen fenstern einer sorte nicht mittels tab wechseln kann. :(
<jokrebel> schon mal STRG+TAB und Achift+TAB versucht? 
<jokrebel> Schift
<jokrebel> Shift
<postmen> danke. bringt leider keine besserung
<jokrebel> mit lang auf die Windowstaste drücken bekommt man bei Unuty übrigens eine grobe Übersichtslist postmen
<jokrebel> Unity
<postmen> danke, dass is' ja ganz nett - aber ich bin halt einfach alt tab gewohnt.
<jokrebel> Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier... dann nimm die Oberfläche, die Dir das bietet wenn Du meinst. Oder pass Dir Unity (wie schon beschrieben) entsprechend an
<postmen> danke. aber die einstellung dafür konnte ich nicht finden. ich denke, ich sollte einfach mal wieder mehr das netbook nutzen. das hat auch g3
<jokrebel> wie Du meinst...
<jokrebel> [Nachtrag] Anpassungen der Tastaturkürzel sind auch unter Unity durchaus möglich
<postmen> ja, natuerlich kann ich die aendern - aber anscheinend nicht ihre funktion so ohne weiteres.
<jokrebel> äh? wie meinen? Man kann die Tastenkombinationen eigentlich jeglicher "Funktion" frei zuordnen...
<jokrebel> Man sollte halt doppelbelegungen vermeiden
<postmen> ok, danke, ich glaube ich hab's gefunden https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211863
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] Configure the Ubuntu alt-tab application switcher (at ubuntuforums.org)
<k1l> postmen: was willst du denn da genau ändern?
<jokrebel> und ein bisschen fexibilität in dem was man "gewöhnt ist" schadet auch nicht immer
<k1l> alt+tab bringt den program switcher, genau wie bei windows auch.
<postmen> jokrebel, ich hab's lang genug damit versucht, bin ich der meinung.
<postmen> k1l, das problem tritt nur auf, wenn z. B. mehrere Terminal fenster geoeffnet sind. er springt dann nicht zum anderen sondern zum naechsten programm. Das bin ich nicht gewöhnt.
<k1l> postmen: jo, alt+"taste links neben der 1". das suchst du
<jokrebel> postmen: Länger gedrückt halten macht dann auch die (selben) Unterfenster zugänglich
<k1l> jo, mit alt+tab musst du bei dem programm mit mehreren instanzen etwas warten, dann werden die unterfenster duchrgegangen
<postmen> genau - und das stoert mich.
<jokrebel> *seufz* Dann programmier es um - Duzenden User find das genau so gut
<k1l> postmen: jo, dann guck mal im ccsm wie in dem thread beschrieben. gab früher auch andere switcher, wie gnome-do etc.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-30
<tadeus77> Hallo, ich habe hier eine laufende Screen Sitzung. Wie kann ich - ohne das ich in der aktiven Sitzung bin - diese von außen per Skript beenden?
<sdx23> man screen
<tadeus77> darüber bin ich nur auf Strg+D bzw exit gestoßen, aber dass kann ich ja nur in der Sitzung ausführen
<sdx23> tadeus77: schau -X an, und "quit"
<tadeus77> ok. mit -X kann ich von extern Befehle in dem Screen ausführen. Aber was wenn im Screen aktuell ein Programm läuft und ich dadurch kein quit ausführen kann?
<tadeus77> kann man da auch ein Strg+C über -X senden um das laufende Programm im Screen vorher zu beenden?
<sdx23> quit ist ein Screen-Command, nicht für die Shell. Hast du es ausprobiert?
<stevieh> es gibt viele Wege nach Rom. Könntest auch einen wrapper um die Pid des Programmes im Screen machen und das dann killen...
<sdx23> ist nur nicht noetig, wenn sich das Programm sinnvoll verhaelt. Sonst mit exec starten. Ganz generell klingt das alles aber, als ob du screen zweckentfremdest.
<tadeus77> ja richtig das Programm verhält sich nicht sinnvoll. Auf die Software selber hab ich leider keinen Einfluss. Deswegen wird screen als workaround zweckentfremdet. 
<tadeus77> Danke mit der quit info, das hat geklappt
<NTQ> Wo muss ich Skripte ablegen, die direkt nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Standby ausgeführt werden sollen?
<stevieh> cd /etc/pm 
<NTQ> Danke. Und dann sowas wie "case "$1" in resume|thaw)" oder sowas?
<stevieh> na, einfach mal lesen, was es da schon gibt. Bzw. Tante Gugl fragen.
<NTQ> ja, hab ja gelesen. Da gibt es sleep.d und darin Skripte, die auf suspend und resume beim ersten Parameter reagieren.
<stevieh> na siehste.
<NTQ> ;)
<NTQ> Ich lasse meine Vermutungen nur gerne bestätigen
<stevieh> du machst das ganz supre
<ShiroNeko> hi, hab ein kleines problem mit sudo. jedes mal wenn ich sudo <command> ausführe bekomme ich eine mail mit "zebes : Nov 30 11:20:18 : nagios : a password is required ; TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/ ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/grep -E ^nagios: /etc/shadow"
<ShiroNeko> jemand eine Idee woher er das "COMMAND=/bin/grep -E" nimmt und wie ich ihm das abgewöhne?
<stevieh> was ist das mit dem nagios?
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: das macht er bei jedem user der in der sudoers steht
<stevieh> kann das sein, dass du da was installiert hast, ohne es zu konfigurieren?  irgendwas bei nagios?
<ShiroNeko> nein, auf einem zweiten host hab ich auch ein nagios ... ausserdem macht er es auch bei meinem hauptuser
<koegs> es ist definitiv nagios
<koegs> der scheint so konfiguriert zu sein das der jedesmal bei sudo ne mail rauszuhauen
<ShiroNeko> koegs: wenn ich mit meinem üblichen user ein sudo mache bekomme ich die gleiche mail
<koegs> "einfach so" kommt das jedenfalls nicht
<stevieh> genau. und der ist nicht richtig konfiguriert.
<stevieh> es ist nicht der sudo, sondern der nagios.
<stevieh> der hat wohl ein sudo plugin
<ShiroNeko> hab mal das log für sudo aktiviert, auf zwei hosts getestet und jeweils ubuntu 16.04
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/ZCqeDzqh
<le_bot> Title: ### good host ### Nov 30 12:00:38 : shironeko : TTY=pts/4 ; PWD=/home/shironeko - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> grep ist nicht in der sudoers freigegeben, daher wird es daran liegen nicht am user nagios ... ich weiss nun nur nicht wie er auf das COMMAN=/bin/grep -E kommt
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: which sudo ; dpkg -l sudo ; apt-cache policy sudo
<k1l> hast du da die sudoers verändert?
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/qwgh8BYw
<le_bot> Title: /usr/bin/sudo Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen/P=Vollständig Lös - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> oh, das haette ein -L sein muessen - ist aber egal, das ist offenbar das richtige. -> was der k1l sagt.
<ShiroNeko> k1l: Defaults        logfile=/var/log/sudo und nagios ALL(root) /usr/local/nagios/libexec/check_bind wurden hinzugefügt, ansonsten ist die sudoers unangetastet
<ShiroNeko> sudo an sich funktioniert auch soweit, nur dass eben die meldung per mail mich zuspammt
<sdx23> strace das mal
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: könntest du mir für ein strace mal ein beispiel geben, damit bin ich noch nicht ganz so fit
<sdx23> klar. strace sudo test &> strace.log # den Inhalt von strace.log dann analysieren, insbesondere nach exec suchen
<sdx23> ggf. auch gleich strace -e execve 
<sdx23> dann siehst du, was das so ausfuehrt, und folglich ob es tatsaechlich die mail sendet
<ShiroNeko> good host: strace.log:execve("/usr/bin/sudo", ["sudo", "test"], [/* 23 vars */]) = 0
<ShiroNeko> bad host: strace.log:execve("/usr/bin/sudo", ["sudo", "test"], [/* 15 vars */]) = 0
<ShiroNeko> was mir halt besonders auffällt, bei dem guten host steht in COMMAND= der command der nach sudo steht, beim bad host steht nach COMMAND= immer /bin/grep -E nach der ersten Anmeldung
<ShiroNeko> jedes weitere sudo wird dann ohne grep -E ausgeführt
<ShiroNeko> da mich sowieso nicht interessiert wer auf dem rechner sudo ausführt, würde ich die mails einfach gerne komplett abschalten ... falls möglich
<k1l> dann sag das doch nagios, dass er das nicht mehr machen soll
<ShiroNeko> k1l: da es alle user betrifft liegt es nicht am nagios
<k1l> ShiroNeko: imho kommt die meldung von nagios, weil der eben sudo überwacht
<stevieh> endlosschleife, siehe "schleife -endlos"
<ShiroNeko> k1l: nagios überwacht nicht sudo sondern führt ein plugin via sudo aus welches einen bind9 überwacht
<k1l> ShiroNeko: hast du das mail_always on in der sudoers gesetzt?
<k1l> ShiroNeko: du musst da auf jedenfall manuell was gemacht haben, das ist nämlich kein standard, dieses verhalten
<ShiroNeko> k1l: da ausser mir niemand auf dem host ist, der auch nicht extern erreichbar ist würde ich einfach mails gern komplett abschalten
<k1l> <k1l> ShiroNeko: hast du das mail_always on in der sudoers gesetzt?
<ShiroNeko> ist folgendes gesetzt Defaults        mail_badpass
<k1l> oder hast du weiteren kram in der sudoers.d/ drin?
<ShiroNeko> k1l: nein
<k1l> "nagios : a password is required ; TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/ ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/grep -E ^nagios: /etc/shadow""
<k1l> das besagt, dass nagios als root grep nutzte. 
<k1l> also bitte nochmal scharf nachdenken, wo du das da konfiguriert hast
<k1l> oder welches feature von nagios das ist
<doev> hi
<doev> folgendes müßte mit sed doch funktionieren. Ich möchte die Aussage von "cat textfile" abändern. Der textfile enthält Zeilen in der Form: <zahl1>.50 <zahl2>.50 <zahl3>.<zahl mit zwei ziffern> und ich möchte es so: <zahl1> <zahl2> <zahl3><zahl mit zwei ziffern>
<doev> Klar könnte ich dafür ein Skript schreiben, aber das sollte doch auch mit regex oder so gehen?
<doev> theoretisch könnte es auch in mehreren Stufen ablaufen, z.b. erst alle Punkte entfernen und dann bei den ersten beiden Zahlen, die letzten beiden Ziffern entfernen.
<sdx23> was hast du versucht?
<doev> Ich könnte auch ".50 " durch " " ersetzen, da hinter der letzten zahl kein leerzeichen mehr kommt.
<doev> und dannach noch punkte entfernen. Das sollte gehen.
<doev> sdx23: bisher plane ich noch.
<doev> ich denke 1) ".50 " -> " " und 2) Punkte entfernen sollte das seinwas ich brauche.
<doev> also eine Kette von zwei sed anweisungen
<k1l> cu möchtest in einem textfile bei jeder zeile die nachkommastellen entfernen? samt punkt?
<sdx23> doev: echo "123.45" | sed 's/\([0-9]\+\)\.[0-9]\{2\}/\1/'
<doev> nein, nur bei den ersten beiden zahlen
<doev> bei der letzten zahl soll nur der punkt weg, was einer multiplikation mit 100 entspricht.
<doev> danach geht der stream mit COPY zu postgresql. So der Plan.
<doev> Beispielzeile: 549996.50 5934267.50 3.59
<doev> -> 549996 5934267 359
<doev> cat textfile | sed 's/\.50 / /g' | sed 's/\.//g'
<doev> das sieht doch gut aus.
<sdx23> .oO( vllt. sollte ich einen Regex as a Service aufmachen. "Jetzt neu, RaaS - 1$ pro 13 Regex-Zeichen" )
<doev> ich würde mich pro verarbeiteter Zeile bezahlen lassen.
<tomreyn> sed -re 's/^([^.]+)\.[^ ]+ ([^.]+)\.[^ ]+ ([^.]+)\.(.*)$/\1 \2 \3\4/'
<tomreyn> das spart einen start von sed und der regex-maschine
<tomreyn> sdx23: ^ falls das 7 minuten später noch relevant ist ;)
<sdx23> plus funktioniert auch fuer "as.df jk.l; qwer.ty" :)
<tomreyn> falls du das nicht willst machst du halt [0-9]+ statt der [^.]+
<doev> naja, das textfile ist erst zu 75% auf dem Server. Ist also noch relevant.
<doev> cool wäre das zip-archiv nicht zu entpacken, sondern direkt daraus zu lesen.
<sdx23> haengst du ein unzip in die Pipe.
<doev> es sind aber mehrere textfiles in dem zip.
<sdx23> macht ja nichts
<sdx23> unzip -p bla.zip datei1.txt
<doev> aktuell ist das der befehl, dei änderung von tomreyn ist mir zu kompliziert: cat * | sed 's/\.50 / /g' | sed 's/\.//g' | psql -c "COPY <tabelle> (x,y,h_cm) FROM stdin DELIMITER ' '" <datenbank>
<koegs> nicht vergessen zu kommentieren, sonst weiß nachher keiner mehr was das macht und soll :D
<doev> Ja und ich mach das auch lieber pro file. Nachher geht bei 99% noch was schief.
<bagon> Hallo zusammen; Ich habe gerade einen alten HP ProLiant ML370 G4 Server mit Ubuntu-16.04.1-Server neu aufgesetzt und das OS auf einem USB-Stick installiert. Die installation wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen und nun möchte ich booten, aber bekomme diese fehlermeldung vom GRUB: https://goo.gl/photos/uu5rQAFdpvjHWSJt9
<bagon> könnte mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen? Danke :)
<stevieh> usb drive key? 
<stevieh> ah, verstehe. Ne, keinen plan
<stevieh> aber mach das nicht, wird eh nicht gut gehen.
<bagon> oki danke trozdem
<bagon> das os brauche ich nur vorrübergehend auf dem stick, da ich erst so meinen RocketRaid620 Controller patchen kann...
<koegs> warum nicht mit dem Live-Stick patchen?
<bagon> habe ich versucht... habe es irgendwie nicht hinbekommen
<bagon> RocketRaid620 ist eigentlich für Kernel 2.6
<tomreyn> bagon: bootet denn ein anderes system von dem stick?
<tomreyn> also andere hardware oder vm
<bagon> mom, ich teste es
<bagon> also; das Dateisystem wird von windows nicht erkannt xD
<bagon> ich formatiere neu und mache wieder nen boot fähigen stick
<stevieh> wenn es halt nur mit nem alten kernel geht, nützt dir was neueres ja eh nix
<tomreyn> mal so nebenbei: ein G4 wird wohl offene und nicht mehr patchbare sicherheitslücken im (i)LOM haben, achte darauf das nicht ins netz zu stelen.
<stevieh> naja, ein iLOm ins netz zu stellen...
<tomreyn> also auch ins lan würd ich das nicht packen
<bagon> der Treiber ist einfach nur für kernel 2.6... Ich habe gelesen, dass man den Treiber hoch patchen kann. @tomreyn Danke, weiss ich bereits... Der Server wird sowieso nur im eigenen LAN sein :)
<bagon> iLO werde ich auch nicht benutzen :)
<bagon> wenn der Server läuft, dann läuft er
<stevieh> tomreyn: du würdest keine offenen systeme in dein LAN stellen?
<tomreyn> stevieh: nö, nicht ohne zusätzliche zugriffsbeschränkungen
<stevieh> na, weiss ja nicht, was du für ein lan hast...
<tomreyn> jedenfalls keine von denen ich weiß dass sie offene sicherheitslücken haben
<tomreyn> das will ich doch sehr hoffen dass du das nicht weißt. ;)
<BlackMage> was ist ein (i)LOM?
<bagon> iLO wird z.B bei HP Servern verwendet als Remote zugang zu gewissen Sachen wie Temperatur anzeige, Lüfter geschwindigkeit etc...
<tomreyn> "out of band management" (OOB) ist der herstellerunabhängige begriff dafür
<tomreyn> bagon: https://github.com/clockfort/rr62x
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - clockfort/rr62x: Kernel module for my Rocket Raid 620, including a few changes for 3.0 and 4.0 series kernel compatibility (at github.com)
<bagon> O.o danke
<andre4s> tag
<andre4s> ich würde gerne bei grub2 2 sachen ändern wo mir aus dem wiki nicht ganz ersichtlich wird wie ich das mache
<andre4s> zum einen würde ich gerne "windows bootloader" in "windows 10" umbenennen und den default auf windows setzen
<andre4s> muss ich dazu wirklich ne eigene config anlegen oder reicht es nicht in der /etc/default/grub den default wert auf windwos zu ändern?
<andre4s> ok, hatte nach dem ändern update-grub vergessen, dass er windows als standard übernimmt xD
<andre4s> jetzt muss ich nurnoch den windows bezeichner ändern
<nagetier> andre4s: ich lese gerade öfter vom PPA grub-customizer, und habe schon fast das Gefühl, das wird leider wohl tatsächlich schon fast nötig da ein Durchblicken in /etc/grub.d/ kaum noch möglich ist. Aber es lässt sich definitiv auch händisch in einen der dortigen Dateien anpassen.
<k1l_> der grubcustomizer ist der garant sich den grub zu zerschiessen
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> wird ja immer besser :(
<andre4s> nagetier, ok, dann such ich nochmal weiter
<andre4s> naja, ich hab auf meinem gentoo und auf meinem arch noch grub-legacy laufen was einfach so mega angenehm zu konfigurieren ist... :>
<nagetier> Ja, fand ich auch
<k1l_> der os_prober benennt es windows bootloader weil die partition als das erkannt wird. du kannst einfach einen eigenen eintrag für die windows partition anlegen. und den os_prober abstellen
<andre4s> bisher hab ich noch keine notwendigkeit gehabt auf grub2 zu migrieren und bin jetzt nur bei einem notebook mit ubuntu auf genau die beschriebenen probleme gestoßen
<andre4s> k1l_, super, dann les ich mich da gleich mal ein ;)
<andre4s> also würde das einfach heissen in /etc/grub.d/ die 30_os-prober löschen und da ne 30_windows anlegen?
<andre4s> oder wird das beim nächsten grub update wieder überschrieben?
<k1l_> nein, nicht löschen
<nagetier> Wenn dann umbenennen
<k1l_> es reicht wenn du den scripten das +x wegnimmst
<andre4s> super
<nagetier> Sorry, stimmt
<andre4s> habt ihr zufällig gerade noch ne beispielscript um windows zu booten?
<Frickelpit> im wiki gibts eins
<k1l_> grub2 nutzt den üblichen skriptaufbau, wie es bei linux üblich ist. bei der motd etc.
<andre4s> super danke
<andre4s> müsste ja dann rootnoverify, makeactive und der chainloader +1 sein 
<k1l_> die daten, die du brauchst, kannst du doch aus der vorher shcon generierten grub config nehmen
<andre4s> super, mal schauen ob ich das 40_windows script hinbekomme :D
<doev> verdammt, jetzt hat eine der Dateien die Form: 564041.500 5934000.500 17.930  .... mit den .500 komme ich noch klar, aber die letzte Null in jeder Zeile müßte noch weg.
<andre4s> super, hat alles funktioniert! danke für die hilfe
<andre4s> schönen tag noch ;)
<doev> kann ich med sed eine 0 am Zeilenende löschen, bzw. 0\n durch \n ersetzen?
<doev> also keine der ergoggelten Lösungen funktioniert.
<doev> vllt. ist das Zeilenende falsch codiert?  ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<doev> ok habs
<leszek> hmm... was mache ich falsch wenn xdg-open ~ mir konqueror öffnet obwohl inode/directory auf dolphin eingestellt ist ? mimeopen übrigens zeigt korrekterweise dolphin als ersten eintrag und öffnet das auch
<k1l_> hält sich kde an xdg-open?
<leszek> eigentlich ja. Wobei der Dateimanager dort auf dolphin gestellt ist und es auch bleibt. Lediglich andere Programme wie chromium führen anscheinend xdg-open aus und das öffnet halt konqueror
<leszek> ich bin zugegebenermaßen etwas verwirrt was das angeht. 
<k1l_> uff, das scheint ein bekanntes problem zu sein und wohl nicht ohne großen pita zu lösen
<koffeinfriedhof> leszek: welche Version nutzt du denn? Gerade in Kubuntu Yak getestet. Ein 'xdg-open ~/' öffnet bei mir Dolphin.
<leszek> koffeinfriedhof: 16.04. koffeinfriedhof ja der standard ist auch korrekt. Ich habs irgendwie kaputt bekommen und will es ja jetzt korrigieren
<koffeinfriedhof> Achso :)
<k1l_> leszek: aus dem firefox heraus? oder per command?
<k1l_> wenn firefox, dann ist das evtl das hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1551171
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1551171 “/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache is used for...” : Bugs : firefox package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l_> (ohne wirklichen fix :/ )
<leszek> ich glaub ich habs
<leszek> in mimeapps.list nicht bei default sondern bei [Added Associations] inode/directory hinzufügen
<leszek> oder schlichtweg im konqueror unter einstellungen -> mimetypes inode/directory suchen und dort dolphin an position 1 schieben (scheinbar greift hier die config aus plasma 5 nicht)
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-01
<LupusE> moin
<roflnixgeht> JETZT aber
<DR_> Hallo ich habe Ubuntu 16.10 auf einer zweiten Partition neben Windows 10 installiert, ich kann  aber kein Wifi-Signal empfangen. Mein Wifi Adapter ist Realtek RTL8723BE
<axhm3a> DR_: ggf. rf kill?
<DR_> was meinst du?
<axhm3a> DR_: ggf. ist das über einen schalter deaktiviert. pack doch mal die ausgabe von "iwconfig" in ein pastebin
<DR_> lo     no wireless extensions
<DR_> lo     no wireless extensions
<DR_> enp7s0   no wireless extensions 
<DR_> wlp13S0   IEEE 802.11 ESSID:off/any
<DR_> Mode: Managed Access Point: Not-Associated  TX-Power= 20 dBm
<DR_> Retry short limit:7  RTS thr=2347 B Fragment thr:off
<DR_> Power Management: Off
<axhm3a> DR_: danke, aber nutze in zukunft http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DR_> ok danke für den Hinweis
<axhm3a> DR_ also der wlan adapter ist da für mal "rfkill list" aus
<nagetier> Man sollte auch kontrollieren ob die nicht ohne Kabelverbindung ihren Dienst verrichtet, wie ich gerade lesen durfte.
<nagetier> Wenn eines verbunden ist, wird WLAN wohl deaktiviert.
<bagon> Hallo; Ich habe folgendes Problem: der dpkg command funktioniert nicht auf meinem ubuntu 16.04.1.Server-AMD64 boot stick... Wenn ich dpkg eingebe kommt nur: "not found"
<deem> bagon: was genau führst du wie wo aus?
<k1l_> bagon: kannst du den command samt output mal auf paste.ubuntu.com zeigen?
<bagon> Ich habe vom Stick gebootet, die passenden build-essentials heruntergeladen und wenn ich jetzt dpkg eingebe kommt nur "not found"
<bagon> eingegeben habe ich dpkg -i build-essentials***.deb
<k1l_> warum denn das? warum nicht apt? warum lädst du da manuell ein deb runter?
<ppq> was ist das für eine shell, in der du da bist?
<bagon> weill das irgendwie auch nicht geklappt hatte
<k1l_> bagon: "irgendwie". packa das bitte mal alles in einen pasteservice
<ppq> (die server cd ist kein live-system)
<deem> klingt nach ner busybox
<bagon> ja in der busy box xD
<k1l_> uff
<bagon> wäre die desktop.iso ein live system?
<k1l_> ja
<bagon> kk danke
<k1l_> kannst du mal dein setup erklären und was du da vorhast?
<k1l_> weil das klingt eher so als wenn du dir mit anlauf in den fuß schiessen willst
<bagon> ich habe einen alten HP ProLiant ML370 G4, da ich keine SCSI Festplatten habe habe ich mir einen RocketRaid620 Raid-Controller gekauft, nur leider muss ich diese Treiber erstmal hochpatchen...
<bagon> xD
<nagetier> bagon: Ohne kannst du die Platten nicht als Installationsziel verwenden?
<bagon> ja leider :(
<k1l_> nagetier: der controller läuft nur mit kernel 2.6
<nagetier> oha
<bagon> deshalb ist patchen angesagt, habe bereits eine anleitung: https://github.com/clockfort/rr62x
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - clockfort/rr62x: Kernel module for my Rocket Raid 620, including a few changes for 3.0 and 4.0 series kernel compatibility (at github.com)
<nagetier> das.. hätte man zuvor mal kontrollieren sollen
<bagon> Haha, ich habe soeben von dem Ubuntu Desktop USB-Stick gebootet, live angewählt und jetzt sagt mir mein Screen: Frequenzen nicht unterstützt-.-
<k1l_> graka oder monitor problem. versuch mal mit nomodeset
<bagon> mom
<bagon> und wo soll ich das eingeben? sorry, ich bin ein ziemlicher Linux noob
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-von-Desktop-CDs
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bagon> wenn ich F6 drücke gibt es einen kurzen pieps ton, der bildschirm flackert einmal und sonst nix...
<nagetier> Worüber wird denn /etc/hdparm.conf ausgeführt?
<stevieh> dpkg -L hdparm
<nagetier> das war lustig
<stevieh> und wenn du auf nem server damit die platten abschalten willst, verlass dich nicht alleine drauf.
<stevieh> nagetier: wieso war das lustig?
<nagetier> ahso, war kein Scherz.. danke, ich guck mal :)
<stevieh> :-D
<nagetier> Ja, das ist schon wieder alles recht nervig.. führe ich 'hdparm -S /dev/sdb' aus, wird "-S: bad/missing standby-interval value (0..255)" ausgegeben. Setze ich daraufhin 'hdparm -S60 /dev/sdb', kommt die selbe Ausgabe, die Funktion wird aber übernommen
<stevieh> ich hau den platten die parameter alle mit nem cronjob auffe Fresse. und hab n script, was den plattenzustand monitort, kannste gerne haben.
<nagetier> stevieh: Hm, danke, das wäre hier over-sized, und den Job bekomme ich noch so gerade hin ;)
<stevieh> naja, sonst rät man nur, wann die platte aus und an war.
<nagetier> stevieh: Ist hier ein Client, vor dem ~90% der Wachphase sitze
<k1l> kommt ja immer drauf an, ob da etwas drauf zugreift
<k1l> das kann man mit lsof testen
<nagetier> k1l: Das ist eigentlich nur ein Datengrab
<k1l> nagetier: guck es halt nach
<nagetier> Ich weiß das ganz genau :)
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23563250/ hier, fallst es doch nötig ist
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> und nur -S geht nicht. da muss schon ein digit dahinter
<nagetier> Was ich vermute.. die wird nur immer wieder mal geweckt, und das gar nicht so selten, wenn SMART einen "offline check" durchführt. Das will ich als nächstes in den Griff bekommen.
<nagetier> stevieh: Danke
<nagetier> k1l: schrieb ich doch, -S war um zu schauen welche Werte gesetzt sind
<stevieh> cronic /sbin/hdparm -B1 -S180 /dev/sda 
<stevieh> und das hau ich den platten einmal am Tag um die Ohren. Sonst vergessen die das wieder.
<stevieh> da drei vier Tagen... kein Scherz
<nagetier> okay
<k1l> nagetier: nur mit -S kann man den wert gar nicht abfragen, iirc
<stevieh> abfragen ist doch eh für die Füsse ;-)
<nagetier> k1l: Hm, das würde es erklären
<nagetier> Ich versuche das jetzt mal über systemd.. und wehe das nervt mich ebenfalls!
<stevieh> dann machste final windows drauf
<nagetier> Dann schiebe ich eine gekochte Kartoffel in den Ventilator.. wollen mal sehen
<nagetier> stevieh: Dann werden die ja schon alleine für das Setzen des Parameter immer wieder aufgeweckt :(
<stevieh> also dafür hab ich ne systemplatte.
<k1l> nagetier: wenn etwas auf die daten zugreifen will muss das system die platten hochfahren.
<stevieh> aber ich weiss gar nicht, ob die vom Befehl selbst aufgeweckt werden.
<nagetier> stevieh: Hier ist das so
<stevieh> einmal am Tag ist auch gut, damit das Schweröl in den Lagern nicht verharzt ;-)
<stevieh> wie gesagt, kannst es ja auch erstmal ohne probieren und lässt das script laufen, um zu sehen, was ist.
<stevieh> nagetier: ist / auch auf den Platten?
<nagetier> Nein
<nagetier> Nur Zeugs aus /mnt/
<stevieh> dann sollte ne Statusabfrage die PLatte nich wecken...
<k1l> und ist "zeugs aus /mnt/" noch in irgendwelchen programmen im cache?
<k1l> bei "letzte dokumente" etc?
<stevieh> was auch interessant ist: bei mir sind zwei Platten im Raid 1 und trotzdem fahren die nicht immer synchron hoch und runter...
<nagetier> stevieh: Ein hdparm -S60 /dev/sdb macht genau das
<stevieh> nagetier: ja, kann sein. Mich stört es weniger, wenn sie einmal am Tag hochfahren als wenn sie nicht mehr runter fahren
<nagetier> Das sehe ich auch so, ja
<nagetier> Einmal ist keinmal..
<stevieh> könntest aber nen wrapper drum machen. Das hab ich mittlerweile bei nem cachenden df auch.
<nagetier> k1l: Da liegen nur Medien drauf.. Player ist zu
<nagetier> und dennoch wird die ~alle 6h geweckt
<k1l> schau mit lsof nach, was da drauf zugreift
<stevieh> alle 6h ist doch ok.
<stevieh> könnte journal etc. sein.
<k1l> oder hast du da monitor software laufen?
<nagetier> Bin schon am überlegen die einfach auszubauen und in ein externes zu verfrachten.. dann habe ich da zumindest ne Kontrolle drüber
<nagetier> k1l: Nein, nur Medien, die ich bei bedarf abrufe
<stevieh> ? Wieso solltest du da mehr kontrolle drüber haben? Ganz im Gegenteil
<nagetier> stevieh: Wel das externe Gehäuse einen Hauptschalter haben wird
<stevieh> oh, das kann aber böse enden...
<nagetier> Warum das?
<stevieh> wenn es gemounted ist etc?
<nagetier> Dann lasse ich das den automount übernehmen
<stevieh> na, du wirsts wissen.
<stevieh> ein df lässt z.B. auch schon alle gemounteten PLatten aufwachen
<nagetier> Mich nervt eh, dass die auch geweckt wird, nur weil ich den Dateimanager öffne, und der gar nicht direkt auf Daten der Platte zugreift
<nagetier> Und das sporadisch, immer ist nicht so xD
<stevieh> dann wirst du sie wirklich unmounten müssen... an nem Desktopsystem ist sowas glaub ich sonst schwer zu verhindern
<nagetier> +das
<bunyip> zwei aliase in die .bashrc    pr0n an und pr0n aus ;)
<bagon> Ich möchte gerne Live von Ubuntu-16.04.1-Desktop booten, kann aber nicht mit F6 über die nomodeset Option booten... Bios piepst einmal, das wars
<nagetier> bagon: zuvor ESC versucht?
<bagon> dann kommt ja "boot: _" geht aber dann auch nicht
<k1l> ist die hardware so alt?
<nagetier> Die Grafikkarte ist ne sehr alte ATI
<nagetier> wenn ich nicht irre
<nagetier> meine aber doch
<nagetier> die hat imho keine 16MB vRAM
<nagetier> Ok, habe gerade festgestellt, das ich dieses gehampel über die /etc/hdparm.conf schon vor geraumer Zeit versucht, ohne Erfolg.. habe es jetzt in eine /etc/cron.daily/hdparm gelegt.
<nagetier> versuchte* ..
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> es sollen auch nicht alle platten alle parameter können.
<nagetier> Nuja, unterscheiden tun die sich ja jetzt nicht, nur der Ort ist ein anderer
<bagon> nagetier: funkt. alles nicht :(
<nagetier> bagon: Ja, bin da leider auch raus, da ich hier nur eine ähnliche Kiste stehen habe, und auf der/denen kein Ubuntu läuft
<nagetier> bagon: Ich würde mal versuchen eine Distribution zu starten, die nur CLI ein Live-System bietet
<stevieh> yep. aber man sollte doch auch in die kommando zeile kommen...
<nagetier> und dennoch aktuell ist..
<bagon> ich komme in die cli, in der steht: "boot: _" aber ich kenne die befehle nicht... und wenn ich n paar sekunden nix drücke geht er automatisch zurück zum vorherigen screen
<k1l> das aber keine cli
<bagon> xD
<stevieh> I see.
<k1l> versuch da mal ein altes ubuntu, so ein 12.04 ode rso
<fford> bagon: nagetier hat dir einen Link geschickt in dem die Befehle stehen.
<k1l> hängt da ein neuer monitor mit adaptern dran?
<nagetier> Und ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, das du zumindest ein Grub2 zu Gesicht bekommen solltest.. ansonsten ist d etwas arg schräg, und zwar HW-seitig
<bagon> k1l: ja, den link habe ich gesehen... nur werde ich daraus nicht schlau :( alter monitor über nen vga kabel direkt dran 
<stevieh> ich hab das gerade in ner virtual box probiert, da seh ich bei nem 16.04 desktop stick auch kein grub
<stevieh> aber https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation/ sollte gehen
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> stevieh: das ist doch aber auch Live-System
<nagetier> +kein
<stevieh> ah, stimmt. Er will ja ein live system. 
<stevieh> na, dann viel spass ;-)
<stevieh> da gibts sicher alte isos, die gehen
<nagetier> Warum baut man das nicht einfach auf einem anderen Rechner?
<nagetier> Oder habe ich hier gerade eine Lücke?
<nagetier> bagon: Ein gentoo lässt sich definitiv boot, und für die paar Dinge, die du vorhast, lässt sich das auch bewältigen
<bagon> nagetier: danke, ich schaue mir mal das handbuch an
<nagetier> bagon: Du hast ansonsten derzeit kein lauffähiges Linuxsystem?
<bagon> in einer VM
<nagetier> bagon: Schau dir wenn dann zu gentoo emerge an, das sollte genügen
<nagetier> bagon: Auch das sollte IMHO genügen um das Modul dort zu bauen
<nagetier> streiche das IMHO
<bagon> nagetier: und wie baue ich das?
<nagetier> bagon: emerge installiert dir unter gentoo Pakete nach
<nagetier> bagon: Du hattest dazu doch schon eine Anleitung gefunden, ob das nun eine VM ist, oder nicht, ist egal
<bagon> nagetier ok
<nagetier> Zum bauen von Paketen kann mich sehr gut eine VM vorbereiten.. das macht man ja nicht auf jedem System, nur weil dort etwas kompiliert werden muss
<nagetier> *man sich
<jokrebel> is jetzt hier Gentoo-Support?
<nagetier> sieht das so aus?
<jokrebel> ein wenig
<nagetier> Wesentlich eher sind wir noch bei Ubuntu
<jokrebel> vielleicht hab ich nachher Zeit für den Backlog
<dreamon> Wenn ich Virtualbox remoten will.. über einen Port, muß ich irgends was im System freigeben? Ich bekomme keine Verbindung hin. Eine Firewall hab ich nicht installiert.
<koegs> dreamon: willst du auf die virtualbox rdp funktion zugreifen oder auf den rdp-dienst im virtualisierten OS?
<stevieh> wasn "remoten" für ein Wort?
<dreamon> koegs, Würg. Ich hab in einer Virtuellen Maschine Anzeige-> Fernsteuerung aktivieren -> Server aktivieren gewählt und dort hin würde ihc gerne verbinden
<Frickelpit> stevieh: remoten musste erst confen
<stevieh> das glaub ich nämlich auch. Sonst funzt es nicht
<jokrebel> bisses funzt
<koegs> dreamon: welchen port hast du da eingestellt und was passiert, wenn du mit RDP auf die IP des Host-Systems zugreifst?
<dreamon> koegs, Ich hab auf Port 3386 (verändert verändert) und dann vom anderen PC aus mit Remmina → RDP IP:3386 gemacht
<dreamon> Kommt aber keinen verbindung zustande.
<koegs> und welche IP, Host oder Guest?
<dreamon> Bin Lokal im gleichen Netz.
<dreamon> koegs, Na die Ip vom der Rechner auf dem Virtualbox läuft. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Je nach Modus hat der Guest ne andere IP aus dem lokalen Netz
<jokrebel> dort mal ifconfig ausgeführt und geschaut?
<dreamon> Der hat einen Festen Namen auf den ich Pingen kann. Der antwortet auch.. Habe Namen versucht und IP .. beidesmal erfolglos.
<nagetier> dreamon: Du greifst aber schon auf den Host, nicht die VM zu?
<dreamon> Ich hab nur Virtualbox am laufen, es ist noch kein OS gestartet. Oder muß das OS laufen, das ich verbinden kann?
<DaVu> DAs wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen...welches OS wird denn da gestartet ;)
<koegs> ne, also wenn du die rdp-funktion von virtualbox nutzt, dann musst du auf die IP des VBox-Host zugreifen
<nagetier> koegs: Und das klappt auch ohne dahinterliegendes OS?
<DaVu> ^^ das frage ich mich allerdings auch
<dreamon> Ich gehe auf den host.. und schaue nach dem /etc/hostnamen und mit dem verbinde ich vom client aus. ssh geht ja auch verbinden.
<DaVu> Was wäre das denn für ein Nutzen, wenn ich per Remote auf VB zugreifen kann, dahinter aber kein OS läuft
<dreamon> DaVu, XP soll da laufen.
<nagetier> DaVu: OS ferninstallieren
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> wäre es dann aber nicht einfacher per remote auf den Host zuzugreifen, auf dem VB läuft?
<nagetier> habt ihr geraucht.. da reden wir doch von
<dreamon> DaVu, Das klappt .. nur da hab ich ein Umlautproblem. Das nicht lösbar scheint.
<DaVu> nagetier: so wie ich es bisher verstanden habe, versucht dreamon auf VB direkt zuzugreifen
<DaVu> und nicht via SSH oder VNC auf den Host (Ubuntu)
<nagetier> DaVu: ok, sorry, jetzt erkenne ich den Unterschied in deinem Satz ;)
<DaVu> ;)
<DaVu> kein Thema
<DaVu> Virtualisierung ist jetzt nicht unbedingt "mein Thema"...aber ich würde es über VNC zu Ubuntu versuchen und dann weiter sehen
<DaVu> dreamon: was möchtest du denn im Endeffekt genau machen?
<DaVu> Möchtest du, wie nagetier schon sagte, ein OS ferninstallieren oder ein virtualisiertes OS per remote bedienen?
<DaVu> Beides sind unterschiedliche Dinge
<nagetier> Hm, und ja, das ging (natürlich) auch ohne ein OS
<dreamon> DaVu, Ich würde gerne dieses XP in der VM remoten. Die Komplette Kiste habe ich mit VNC schon remotet. Geht super. Nur in der Virtualbox(dich ich dann starte) fliegen mir die Umlaute um die Ohren. So ist das XP nicht bedienbar. 
<nagetier> *ein OS in der VM
<DaVu> ok, also möchtest du XP in der VM bedienen und das per RDP
<DaVu> Wie soll das funktionieren, wenn XP noch nichtmal läuft? ;)
<dreamon> DaVu, Ich muß XP in der VM starten, und dann mit connecten?
<DaVu> So zumindest meine Vorstellung. Sonst ist ja die Funktion von XP nicht verfügbar
<dreamon> Odder muß ich in xp einen remote einrichten?
<DaVu> das auch
<dreamon> Sche** du hast recht.. nun geht es. *HEUL*
<DaVu> viel Spaß ;)
<dreamon> Jetzt muß ich quasi eine VNC Verbindung aufbauen um die VM zu starten um mich dann einloggen zu können.. 
<jokrebel> aber ein XP will man (immer noch) nicht (mehr) im Netz (auch lokal) haben </OT>
<Frickelpit> dreamon: was bastelst du da eigentlich?
<koegs> dreamon: wenn die VM gestartet ist, solltest du eigentlich direkt mit der Host (nicht Guest) IP und dem eingestellten Port per RDP direkt zugreifen können, ich nutze das so hier
<koegs> dann siehst du vom Bios bis zur Installation oder den Desktop so als würdest du das Virtualbox-Fenster lokal angucken
<koegs> und bist unabhängig vom OS
<dreamon> koegs, Ja. Aber dazu muß ich das OS in der VM auch starten. Das hab ich nicht gemacht. Das war der Fehler.
<koegs> du musst die VM starten, ob da ein OS drin ist, ist egal
<dreamon> koegs, Dann kann ich aber nicht verbinden. Wie verbinde ich mit der VM und nicht mit dem OS in der VM?
<koegs> weil das die RDP-Funktion von Virtualbox ist und nicht vom OS in der VM
<koegs> du kannst beides nutzen, auch unabhängig, aber es ist nicht das gleiche
<koegs> wenn du unter Anzeige -> Fernsteuerung "Server aktivieren" anklickst, dann aktiviert das einen RDP-Dienst auf dem Virtualbox-Host
<koegs> diese ist unabhängig vom OS in der VM, ist aber auch erst richtig aktiv, wenn du die VM gestartet hast
<nagetier> genau so war es
<NTQ> Gibt es irgendein schlaues Skript, das mir sagen kann, ob der Rechner/Server mal neugestartet werden sollte?
<stevieh> apt-get install fortune-mod
<k1l> NTQ: aufgrund wessen neugestartet werden sollte?
<NTQ> Zum Beispiel Kernelupdates
<stevieh> das sagt dir der grafische updater
<k1l> das steht in der motd
<stevieh> und das
<NTQ> ja, genau. Aber ich hab noch ein paar headless-server hier, die auch regelmäßig automatisch updaten, aber man sieht nicht, ob sie irgendwann mal neugestartet werden sollten. Ich wollte ein Skript haben, über das ich diese Information sammeln kann.
<stevieh> schau an, wie das im motd generiert wird, mach ein nagios modul und bau es da ein.
<k1l> imho schalten kernelupdates oder andere da einen switch und die motd fragt den ab. geht dann auch mit anderen skripten
<k1l> ubuntu bietet jetzt auch livepatching an, mit denen bei den meisten kernelupdates nicht mehr sofort neugestartet werden muss
<tomreyn> NTQ: [ -f /var/run/reboot-required ] && echo "Ich möchte gerne rebooten."
<NTQ> Ist ja easy. Danke :-)
<tomreyn> k1l: von dem livepatching-angebot ist mir nix bekannt, gibts dazu irgendwo was schriftlich?
<k1l> tomreyn: das kannst du einfach caten. da steht da schon so drin: "cat /var/run/reboot-required -> *** Neustart des Systems erforderlich ***"
<tomreyn> k1l: ja, geht auch. aber meine frage bezog sich aufs live kernel patching.
<stevieh> [ -f /var/run/reboot-required ] && reboot now :-)
<stevieh> geht doch viel einfacher
<k1l> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<le_bot> Title: From the Canyon Edge: Hotfix Your Ubuntu Kernels with the Canonical Livepatch Service! (at blog.dustinkirkland.com)
<tomreyn> danke k1l. schade dass es ein kommerziller service geworden ist, damit ist's nicht wirklich besser als ksplice.
<k1l> tomreyn: wie man selber die patches machen kann ist iirc dort auch verlinkt.
<k1l> kommerziell ist von canonical der service für mehr als 3 kisten mit deren client.
<tomreyn> ja, hab die faq grade gelesen. ich find's halt nen grundsätzliuch falschen ansatz damit geld machen zu wollen. aber es stimmt dass das canonnical da in sachen kostenfreier nutzbarkeit schon zuvorkommender ist als die anderen relevanten anbieter.
<dreamon> koegs, wenn du unter Anzeige -> Fernsteuerung "Server aktivieren" anklickst, dann aktiviert das einen RDP-Dienst auf dem Virtualbox-Host → Ich kann doch "Anzeige -> Fernsteuerung erst wählen" wenn ich links eines der VM-OS auswähle. Finde keine generelle Fernsteuerungsoption um VB freizugeben.
<nagetier> Die gibt es auch nicht, das bezieht sich immer auf die VM.. auch wird für jede, auf die man die Funktion aktiviert, ein Port vergeben
<dreamon> nagetier, man kann aber mit der erst verbinden wenn diese VM gestartet wird. das ist so auch richtig?
<nagetier> dreamon: Ja, die Ports, falls mehrere aktiv sind, unterscheiden sich halt.. so dass man zu der entsprechenden verbinden kann
<nagetier> afaik kann man das auch abrufen, oder wird direkt ausgegeben
<nagetier> falls das deine Frage war
<nagetier> auch lässt sich der Port einstellen, wenn nicht grafisch, in der "VBox-Konsole"
<nagetier> dreamon: generell die VB übertragen klappt recht gut per SSH -X
<nagetier> *ssh
<nagetier> also mit den bekannten Einschränkungen.. oder man setzt halt die Verschlüsselungtiefe von SSH herunter
<nagetier> +s
<dreamon> Das ssh -X hab ich schon lange nicht mehr verwendet.. Aber jetzt ist es klar. Danke
<nagetier> gerne
<NTQ1> Ich hab an meinem Rechner in der fstab ein Samba-Share konfiguriert, das ich manuell verbinden kann, wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin. Manchmal vergesse ich die Verbindung zu schließen bevor ich nach Hause gehe. Und zu Hause komme ich dann meist nicht mehr auf den Desktop, weil er nach dem Login wohl versucht die Verbindung wiederherzustellen. Ein manuelles umount geht auch nicht. Erst in der Firma geht das wieder. Wie soll ich es denn
<NTQ1> Es geht zwar irgendwann mit "sudo umount -f", aber das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, oder?
<nagetier> NTQ1: Nur als Zusatzinformation.. der/die Rechner auf Arbeit fahren Windows?
<NTQ1> Das ist ein Ubuntu Samba Server
<NTQ1> Aber sonst sind die meisten Rechner da Windows, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.
<jokrebel> NTQ1: Sauber abmelden oder screen/tmux verwenden
<jokrebel> ach so samba nicht ssh 
<jokrebel> doch --- weil Samba ist ne Krücke um Windowskram zu nutzen
<nagetier> NTQ1: Und der lokale(?) smbd nimmt den Entfernten mit auf und gibt ihn somit an die Windows Maschinen frei?
<NTQ1> nagetier: wie bitte?
<nagetier> NTQ1: du hast einen smbd auf der Arbeiten laufen?
<NTQ1> Wir haben in der Firma einen festen Samba Server, über den alle im Intranet ihre Daten austauschen. Ich hab aber noch meinen Ubuntu-Laptop, den ich hin- und herschleppe und mit dem verbinde ich mich auch zu besagtem Server, wenn ich vor Ort bin. Wenn ich dann vor dem Standby vergesse mich vom Server zu trennen, hab ich zu Hause immer den Salat.
<nagetier> puh, geht das überhaupt? Ich will nur mehr Informationen entlocken, um zu gucken, ob es nicht auch anders, als mir SMB funktionieren könnte
<nagetier> ok
<Frickelpit> NTQ1: Ansatzpunkt: such mal, ob man beim standby nicht Befehle absenden kann, so dass er sich beim Samba abmeldet.
<nagetier> Du verbindest dich also mit dem smbd auf Arbeit, nicht mit deinem Entfernten
<NTQ1> genau.
<nagetier> das wollte ich wissen, danke
<NTQ1> Ja, ich könnte mich auch einfach per sftp/sshfs/sonstwie verbinden. Das gänge auch, aber ich wollte den Weg gehen, den alle gehen.
<NTQ1> Die Soft-Option beim cifs-mount hat auch nichts gebracht irgendwie
<nagetier> timeout in die smb.conf pressen?
<nagetier> ach mist, ich bin raus, habe keine Ahnung
<Frickelpit> NTQ1: ich weiß grad nicht, ob ubuntu pm-suspend nutzt aber damit kannst du hooks definieren
<NTQ1> Ja, sowas könnte ich mal versuchen
 * nagetier fand https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html - "async smb echo handler", was keine Lösung sein muss
<le_bot> Title: smb.conf (at www.samba.org)
<nagetier> Und kann ich mich auch noch wage an solche Dinge erinnern
<nagetier> Allerdings ausschließlich im lokale etz
<nagetier> nN
<nagetier> Nein,.. da handelte es sich um NFS, wenn ich nicht irre verhielt sich aber sehr ähnlich
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-02
<LupusE> hi
<empedokles78> ich erhalte immer eine download-fail meldung für "ttf-mscorefonts-installer". wie kann ich das zeug deinstallieren?
<dadrc> empedokles78: das ist ein Paket wie jedes andere auch, kannst du mit einem Paketmanager deiner Wahl deinstallieren
<matthias3> moin
<DaVu> moin
<axhm3a> moin
<uniCATx> Erbitte eine Hilfestellung zum Thema: ttf-mscorefonts-installer. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23566988/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> was soll man da noc als hilfestellung leisten?
<dadrc> uniCATx: tjo, das Paket versucht, die Schriftart runterzuladen, klappt nicht → Fehler
<uniCATx> dadrc, kann man da was tun? damit das ttf-mscorefonts-installer Popup-Fenster nicht aufklappt und mich zur Installation auffordert, was sowieso nicht klappt:)
<stevieh> es deinstallieren. Wenn es nicht zu viel müll mitzieht
<dadrc> jo, würd ich einfach deinstalliert lassen. Falls du die Schriftarten unbedingt brauchst, kannst du die ja auch von Hand installieren
<DaVu> Falls das alles schon probiert wurde. Bei mir hat das super nach dieser Anleitung hier funktioniert: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2863497/how-to-install-microsoft-fonts-in-linux-office-suites.html
<le_bot> Title: How to install Microsoft fonts in Linux office suites | PCWorld (at www.pcworld.com)
<DaVu> Falls das schon gemacht wurde, dann bitte einfach ignorieren
<DaVu> steht zwar Ubuntu 14.04 drin. Habe es aber auf 16.04 ebenso anwenden können
<nagetier> Die Datei lässt sich hier abseits vom apt laden, warum nicht das machen und dorthin kopieren wo apt sucht?
<nagetier> oder übersehe ich da etwas, bin gerade etwas lesefaul?
<stevieh> warum helft ihr eigentlich jemand, der mehr oder minder nicht liest und dann auch noch nicht mal reagiert?
<uniCATx> stevieh, hast Du was getrunken so früh. was war das denn für eine Bemerkung?
<uniCATx> ;P
<uniCATx> nagetier, also entsprechend der Ausgabe im Terminal
<stevieh> du stellst ein Log in den Kanal, das mein 11 jähriger wohl interpretieren könnte und danach blubbern dich alle voll und du reagierst nicht.
<nagetier> das dürfte in /var/apt/ sein.. irgendwo dort
<stevieh> aber lass sie machen :-)
<uniCATx> stevieh, Frühstücksvorbereitung
<uniCATx> stevieh, aber ich höre aufmerksam immer zu :)
<uniCATx> nagetier, alles klar. Mache ich.
<uniCATx> thx
<DaVu> hm...ich bins gewohnt, dass Antworten auch mal länger auf sich warten lassen können. Ist ja schließlich der IRC und keine Hotline ;)
<geser> btw das ist ein bekanntes Problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1607535 “ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to...” : Bugs : msttcorefonts package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<faekjarz> Moin miteinander! Ich sondiere den Markt, auf der Suche nach einem Laserdrucker-Scanner-Kombigerät. Soll: USB, schwarz-weiß-lasern in >=600dpi, scannen in farbe, vorzugsweise plug-and-play (ein _bisschen_ Konsolengetüftel wird aber nicht gescheut), billig, billig, billig …Empfehlungen?
<stevieh> ich bin bis jetzt immer mit brother gut gefahren für Linux
<koegs> faekjarz: OKI MC342DN (sogar mit LAN)
<stevieh> ausserdem würde ich LAN definitiv mit haben wollen
<LetoThe2nd> und #ubuntu-de-offtopic zur kaufberatung :-P
<stevieh> ahwo
<stevieh> :-)
<DaVu> Mittlerweile, um den Support wieder zu Ubuntu zu lenken, würde ich anders herum machen
<DaVu> Bei der Installation eines Kyocera Netzwerdruckers habe ich festgestellt, dass die sogenannten "Gutenprint"-Treiber besser funktionieren. Leider gibt es nicht für jeden Drucker diese Treiber
<DaVu> Somit würde ich heute schauen, welche Drucker da Unterstützt werden und dann ggf. schauen ob ein solches Modell für mich in Frage kämen
<stevieh> ich finde auch, geade sowas wie drucker sind echt sehr wichtig, ob sie gut supportet werden. Und bei den Mufus damit auch Scan und evtl. sogar fax
<DaVu> Ja, richtig
<DaVu> Bei mir was das Problem halt, dass es ewig lange gedauert hat, bis der Drucker mit dem Druck begonnen hat
<DaVu> Etwaige Einstellungen versucht und nichts hat wirklich eine Besserung gebracht. Dann mal den Gutenprint Trieber versucht und es ging wie geschmiert
<DaVu> Keine Ahnung wo genau da der Unterschied liegt....es hat aber besser funktioniert
<stevieh> die brother netzwerkdinger hab ich bis jetzt immer ganz geschmeidig als drucker, scanner und sogar fax einsetzen können.
<stevieh> wobe geschmeidig bei den letzten beiden Sachen so ne Sache ist
<DaVu> Ja Brother läuft ziemlich gut. Habe auch einen HP und mehrere Kyocera im Einsatz. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Fax und Scan ist aber immer noch einen Sache, die eingerichtet werden muss
<DaVu> Gerade wenn es nur SMB Scan gibt, ist das unter Ubuntu immer ein gefrickel, wie ich finde
<uniCATx> geser, thx für Dein Hinweis
 * faekjarz testet gerade seinen DIY Ubuntu 16.04 server auf ZFS-root auf LUKS install guide ('tschulligung, hab' die Druckerfrage völlig vergessen …multi-tasking-fail ;)
<faekjarz> OK, f…hä, was…f-FAX? Ne, das brauch ich nicht. Hmm, scannen mit Multifunktionsgeräten funktioniert anscheinend nicht easy-peasy-PNP. Wie sieht's mit "einfachen" nur-Laserdruckern aus, schwarz-weiß, USB? Empfehlungen? Kennt Ihr den HP Laserjet 4l? …hoffnungslos veraltet, ich weiß, aber der Geräte-Formfaktor gefällt mir. …Empfehlungen?
<DaVu> Alles schon genannt, was ich so weiß
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich nutzte Version 14.04. und habe 2 Muss ich dazu als Admin. angemeldet sein um die Probleme zu lösen? Hier die Probleme: 1. Den 14.04. Bug das man Adobe Flash nicht auf Zulassen im Browser klicken kann. 2. Das ich unter: qv4l2 meine USB Camera (0145:607c) nicht auf die Richtige MH einstellen kann?
<faekjarz> aye, es gibt auch eine ziemlich ausführliche Übersicht bei <open printing -Suchergebnis-Seite> (.org?) …habe dass irgendwo in meinen bookmarks …danke DaVu, stevieh
<stevieh> faekjarz: wegen Scannen: deswegen nehm ich ja brother, da geht das Scannen über Netzwerk leidlich bzw. scan2ftp oder scan2mail auch gut
<stevieh> was aber dann nicht mehr an Linux liegt..
<DerProfessor> Re
<faekjarz> stevieh: urgh, das klingt umständlich. Scannen ist mir nicht so wichtig, Plug'nPlay-lasern ist allerdings wichtig. (Ich werde die 100%er von openprinting.org aufsteigend nach Preis sortieren…)
<stevieh> erst fragste nach Mufus und dann ist dir faxen und scannen nicht wichtig. Aha ;-)
<faekjarz> naja, also meine Motivation sinkt, direkt proportional, zum erforderlichen Aufwand ;D
<stevieh> der aufwand ist gering. Aber das musst du alles wissen. Wenn du einen drucker ohne mufu kaufst, kannst du gar nicht scannen und kopieren. 
<koegs> faekjarz: oder das modell nehmen was ich empfohlen haben, ist für den Preis alle mit drin und es gibt vernünftige Treiber
<faekjarz> koegs: *scrollt ganz hoch* ah, der OKI, ja danke, den schau ich mir auch an. :)
<koegs> faekjarz: war damals das günstigste modell wo es nen ordentlichen Treiber gabs und Scan zu SMB/FTP
<faekjarz> koegs: WOW O_O 230 Latten?! Da's zu teuer! xD …hmm, ist ein Farblaser …aber nö, mein Budget ist auf 50 € +-20 begrenzt
<DerProfessor> Tschuess und bbl
<Matze202> Hallo @all, hat bitte jemand von euch eine Idee, wenn Entwickler-Tools wie pycharm und jedit dateien schwar mit vergabe von eingeschränkten Rechten erstellt, aber bei dem Bearbeiten von Dateien, werden diese auf 777 geändert, obwohl ich keine derartige Einstellung irgendwo vornehme
<Matze202> das geschieht seit ungefähr anfang der Woche und da habe ich meinem Xubuntu 16.04 das apt-get update und upgrade ausgeführt
<Matze202> was da genau aktualisiert wurde, weiß ich mom leider nicht, gibts dafür zufällig einen Log, den ich überprüfen kann?
<k1l_> Matze202: in /var/log/apt steht was da aktualisiert wurde.
<Matze202> k1l_, danke dir ;)
<k1l_> aber ich versteh das problem noch nicht so richtig. das wird aber ein setting im programm sein
<sash_> Schreibst auf einmal auf nen fat32-Stick?
<k1l_> und da das eh aus einem PPA ist, können wir da auch nicht viel machen.
<sash_> Oder NTFS?
<sash_> Irgendwas anderes wird da nicht zwischenschießen.
<Matze202> Ich habe meinen Server per sshfs gemountet
<Matze202> und dort liegen die Dateien, die ich bearbeitet habe
<Matze202> oder kann das am sshfs liegen? das habe ich auch erst seit anfang der Woche drauf
<Matze202> besser gesagt seit Sonntag und seit dem ist das Problem erst da
<Frickelpit> Matze202: sicher das es 777 ist?
<Frickelpit> Zeig mal eine Ausgabe mit ls -l von einer Datei
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ja leider, alle in den Editoren bearbeiteten Dateien werden mit den Rechten auf 777 gesetzt "-rwxrwxrwx 1 xyz xyz   92 Nov 29 12:33 index.php"
<Matze202> Frickelpit, vorherige haben noch alle die eingeschränkten Rechte
<Frickelpit> dann würde ich mir mal die Einstellungen in den benutzten Editoren ansehen
<Matze202> Frickelpit, auch wenn es auf verschiedenen (auch neu installierten) Editoren auftritt?
<Frickelpit> Matze202: Benutzer auf dem Server und auf dem Client sind identisch?
<Matze202> Frickelpit, nein
<Matze202> Frickelpit, sshfs#benutzer@server:./../ /mnt/serverzentrum/serverid fuse uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other,_netdev 0 0
<Matze202> das sind die einstellungen (Benutzer, Server und den Pfad in meinem Rechner habe ich geändert)
<Matze202> Frickelpit, die Einstellungen habe ich so in der /etc/fstab eingetragen
<Frickelpit> Matze202: Dann teste mal das ganze, wenn du nicht per sshfs mountest, sondern per sftp
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ok thx, werde ich mal machen
<Matze202> Frickelpit, kannst du mir bitte einen Tip geben, wie ich sftp in der /etc/fstab mounten kann, denn mir wird immer nur sshfs bei Google präsentiert, wenn ich nach sftp suche
<Frickelpit> Matze202: ich meinte eher im Dateimanager manuell, nicht per fstab
<Majikthise> Moinsen
<Majikthise> Ich habe ein Win7/Ubuntu 14.04 Dualkboot-System mit UEFI. Win7 überschreibt bei jedem Start den EFIBOOT-Eintrag - egal an welcher Stelle der von Ubuntu ist. 
<Majikthise> Man kan Win7 irgendwie davon abhalten, ständig den EFIBOOT-Eintrag zu überschreiben - weiß jemand wie das geht?
<k1l_> ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum der da was überschreiben sollte. was denn genau?
<koffeinfriedhof> Schau mal unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Problembehebung/#Ubuntu-startet-nur-einmal
<le_bot> Title: EFI Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Majikthise> Also, der Booteintrag im EFIBOOT-Menü. 
<Matze202> Frickelpit, thx für den Hinweis, da gibts wirklich den Unterschied, dass die in der fstab hinterlegte Verbindung scheinbar einen Fehler hat
<k1l_> den von ubuntu? und was steht dann stattdessen drin?
<Majikthise> Ja, die Seite kenne ich - hilft alles nichts. Ich hatte schon Windows als ersten Eintrag drin und dann diesen deaktiviert - hält auch nur bis zum nächsten Update.
<Matze202> Frickelpit, auf jeden fall konnte ich jetzt ohne veränderung der Rechte die Dateien bearbeiten
<Frickelpit> Matze202: sehr schön, kannst ja mal schauen, ob es dazu einen bugreport gibt bei launchpad
<scops> hallo zusammen
<scops> kennt sich jemand mit anonymen xmpp verbindungen und mucs aus?
<scops> (im bezug auf bitlbee)
<scops> ^^
<Frickelpit> scops: einfach deine frage stellen, wer sich damit auskennt wird schon antworten
<scops> anonyme xmpp verbindungen haben ja eine randomized jid... wenn man bei der verbindung nen nickname setzt ist das in mucs auch kein problem.
<scops> außer man will über bitlbee in den muc...
<scops> dann sehe ich statt den nicknamen nur die randomized id beim user
<scops> weiß einer warum bzw. wie ich den nicknamen anzeigen lassen kann?
<scops> nen /whois auf den user bringt leider auch nirgends den xmpp-nicknamen
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-03
<DaVu> wenn ich eine Software habe, die sowohl in der Ubuntu PPA und auch in einer anderen PPA verfügbar ist, wie kann ich entscheiden, aus welchem PPA er installiert
<DaVu> Die Software um die es geht, ist Kodi
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571698/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> so sieht bei mir aus
<DaVu> wie entscheide ich jetzt, per Kommandozeile welche Version installiert werden soll ohne, dass ich eines der PPA entfernen muss?
<dreamon_> DaVu, Mit synaptic geht das glaub ich ganz gut.
<dreamon_> Da kannst du die Quelle wählen und auch die Version
<DaVu> dreamon: kannst du mir einen Befehl basteln?
<DaVu> Ich kriegs irgendwie nicht hin
<DaVu> ich brauche was via apt install
<dreamon> Synaptic ist eine Gui anwendung. Da kannst du Ursprung wählen und dann suchst dir das PPA aus
<DaVu> das ist nicht das, was ich brauche, aaber dennoch danke
<Frickelpit> DaVu: er nimmt die aktuellste Version
<DaVu> Ja, das weiß ich
<DaVu> wenn cih das aber nicht möchte?
<DaVu> aus welchen GRünden auch immer
<Frickelpit> dann gibt es keinen Grund für ein PPA
<Frickelpit> ansonsten steht dazu was in der manpage von apt
<DaVu> Ich habe einen User, dem empfohlen wurde für Kodi 2 verschiedene PPAs zu installieren. Wahrscheinlich wegen den Abhängigkeiten. Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Es sollen aber beide drin sein. Un dann soll er aus einem bestimmten PPA Kodi installieren
<fford> DaVu: "sudo apt install kodi=15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1" schon versucht? ansonsten gibt es noch die Option "-t" dazu steht aber mehr in der manuell von apt-get
<DaVu> vielen 1000 dank. Das scheint es zu sein
<Frickelpit> DaVu: mit den beiden PPAs ist Quatsch
<DaVu> Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum das sso sein soll
<Frickelpit> es gibt ein offizielles PPA für Kodi, warum sollte man da ein weiteres einbinden für welche Abhängigkeiten?
<DaVu> Es geht da um ein Kodi zattoo ppa
<DaVu> Ich versuche dem User nur zu helfen, dass wenn 2 PPas installiert sind, aus einem bestimmten zu installieren
<fford> DaVu: bei update/upgrade ist allerdings vorsicht geboten, da kann es zu Komplikationen kommen. Da müssten die "preferences" bzw. die "Pin-Priority" entsprechend angepasst werden.
<DaVu> ja, das ist dann klar
<Rolfi56> Hallo! Könnte bitte jemand so freundlich sein und einem Senior weiterhelfen? Ich verstehe eine Anleitung nicht.
<Rolfi56> Ich möchte unter Ubuntu wie in Windows spanische Sonderzeichen schreiben können, indem ich z.B. <alt gr> und n für n mit Tilde darüber schreibe.
<Rolfi56> http://www.super-spanisch.de/forum/privates-klatsch-tratsch-cosas-privadas-y-cotilleo-f11/howto-spanische-sonderzeichen-t31-s20.html#p36448
<le_bot> Title: [HowTo] - Spanische Sonderzeichen • super-spanisch.de (at www.super-spanisch.de)
<Rolfi56> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen/#Eigene-Tastenkombinationen
<le_bot> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi56> Habe Ubuntu 16.04 LTS und thunderbird 45.5.1
<Rolfi56> Bei den Deadkeys verstehe ich nur Bahnhof. Würde bitte jemand mir bei der Tastutur-Einstellung helfen?
<jokrebel> hm, hab ich selbst noch nie probiert
<Rolfi56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23573407/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> öhm
<jokrebel> ¡ ¿ 
<jokrebel> das dritte kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Von wem auch immer Du das hast#
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: siehe meinen Link. Das enje ist aber gerade häufig. Irgendwie muß ich in Einstellungen-> Tastatur etwas mit Deadkey und Compose key machen. Aber ich verstehe es leider nicht.
<Rolfi56> in der Anleitung:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen/#Eigene-Tastenkombinationen
<le_bot> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi56> <alt gr>+<n> liefert bei mir ”, ebenso <alt gr> +<shift>+<n> liefert ’
<jokrebel> moment kurz
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Wenn ich in nano AltGr halte, dann rechte Win-Taste halte, dann ~ drücke, alles loslasse, dann n, funktioniert es, ab und an.. warum ab und an ist mir noch nicht klar
<nagetier> sieht dann so aus : ñ
<Rolfi56> nagetier: Das Zeichen ist das gesuchte. Aber bei mir geht Deine Tastenkombination nicht. Ergebnis bei mir: nichts.
<Rolfi56> Irgendwie müssen wir an die Einstellungen von deadkeys und composekeys im Tastatur-Menue.
<jokrebel> vielleicht muss das auch das entsprechende Programm unterstützen?
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: Ich brauche es in thunderbird und LibreOffice Writer.
<jokrebel> Rolfi56: Compose stellt man bei Einstellungen - tastaur - tastaturkürzel - Texteingabe ... ein
<nagetier> Rolfi56: ja, genau das musste ich nicht, habe es zuvor kontrolliert..
<nagetier> ups
 * nagetier wollte etwas ergänzen.. und noch warten
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: Ja, den Menuepunkt hatte ich ja. Aber was muß ich da alles wie einstellen?
<Rolfi56> Ich versteh halt nicht, was Im Wiki Sonderzeichen steht. Das ist mein Problem.
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Habe die Einstellungen dazu geändert.. meines Wissens ist "Compose-Taste" aber schon in der Grundeinstellung die rechte Windows-Taste - http://i.imgur.com/3GMRxAZ.png
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Und versuche das mal bitte erst ebenfalls in nano
<Rolfi56> nagetier: Bin Senior. Muß erst mal lesen, was nano ist.
<jokrebel> Rolfi56: Also ich hab das grad für Rhunderbird hinbekommen http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/16/1203/h_1480784634_7041214_eee8abc598.jpeg
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Konsole öffnen, nano eingeben.. das ist ein nicht-grafischer Editor
<nagetier> Die Konsole an sich reicht dazu auch aus
<axhm3a> Rolfi56: wie edit unter dos
<jokrebel> Hab die CAPS-Lock Taste als Composit definiert. Dann in Thunderbird CAPSlock+ALTGR+~ gedrückt, losgelassen und das u hinterhergeschickt. -> geht
<nagetier> axhm3a: das war mal kurz zusammengefasst, danke :)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ich hab zB. (wie viel andere auch) nur ne linke WindowsTaste
<nagetier> jokrebel: ja, ok
<jokrebel> Rolfi56: Siehe meine letzen Teilen
<jokrebel> *letzten Zeilen )das Licht ist hier grad sehr schlecht ;-)
<nagetier> jokrebel: solltest wohl wieder rückgängig machen ;)
<jokrebel> was? und warum?
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: Ich stell die Tastatur jetzt mal genauso ein.
<nagetier> und es nicht auf das Licht schieben..
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hihi
<Rolfi56> Tut mir Leid. Ich hab jetzt im Tastatur-Menue auch die Feststelltaste angegeben. Aber weder in nano noch in thunderbird noch in Writer krieg ich ein enje.
<Rolfi56> Ich soll doch <Feststelltaste> und <n> gleichzeitig drücken, oder
<Rolfi56> Auch mit ~ dazu geht es nicht.
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Paste mal bitte die Ausgabe von 'locale' .. nicht hier, sondern in einem Service dazu
<jokrebel> Rolfi56: Nein
<nagetier> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Rolfi56> Moment, console muß nachinstalliert werden.
<jokrebel> Fststelltaste + ALtGr und die Taste wo auch die ~ ... alle drei ... in der Reihenfolge. die dann loslassen und nur noch das n hinterherjagen
<nagetier> ack
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Die "Konsole" nennt sich Terminal, und muss nicht nachinstalliert werden
<Rolfi56> nagetier, jokrebel: console und terminal gehen zwar nicht, aber mit der Dreier-Kombination von jokrebel habe ich mein Problem gelöst. 
<Rolfi56> Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Euch beiden
<nagetier> Bitte, viel Spass mit deinem Ubuntu
<Rolfi56> Ja, ich mache viel Reklame für Ubuntu in meinem Seniorenkreis. Jetzt schreib ich dem Senioren-Sprachkurs ne Anleitung für das ñ. Danke!
<DaVu> Jetzt habt ihr den Salat :D
<DaVu> *Nur Spaß* ;)
<nagetier> :)
<jokrebel> Dann kann ich hier Caps-Lock ja wieder seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung zuführen ;-)
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: Heißt das, der Caps-Lock geht nicht mehr? Dann ist das aber keine nachhaltige Lösung.
<nagetier> Hier klappt auch AltGr + Win + ~ , dann n
<jokrebel> Wann braucht man schon Caps-Lock? Es wird doch eh nirgends gern gesehen WENN MAN ALLES GROẞ SCHREIBT ;-)
<jokrebel> ist halt leider Hardwareabhängig. Ich hab es hier mit anderen (möglichen) Auswahlen für "Composite" leider nicht geschafft.
<jokrebel> Ein bisschen Experimentierfreudig sollte man schon sein, um das rauszufinden, was die eigene Hardware unterstützt (oder was halt auch nicht)
<nagetier> Ich danke auch etwas Rolfi56, jetzt weiß ich endlich auch wie das klappt..
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: Wenn wir schon herumspielen: Was sind denn deadkeys?
 * jokrebel hat das noch nie gebraucht, wird es eher nicht brauchen, ist nun aber, dank der Frage, auch ein wenig schlauer
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Zeichen die nicht oft gebraucht werden.. befrage aber nochmal deine Suchmaschine
<nagetier> Rolfi56: Wiki ist da schlauer
<nagetier> "[...]die nach dem Drücken keinen Buchstabenvorschub erzeugt"
<koffeinfriedhof> deadkeys sind die Apostrophen und Accents (wie heissen die auf deutsch?). Also die Tasten, die dir é, è, ê ermöglichen. nodeadkeys beduetet, sie funktionieren wie normale Tasten und erwarten kein zweites Zeichen.
<Rolfi56> ich meinte im Unterschied zu composer keys.
<Rolfi56> Wir haben jetzt <Feststelltaste< als ein composerkey eingerichtet.
<Rolfi56> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Apostroph und einer Tilde über einem Buchstaben kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
<koffeinfriedhof> Mit einem compose-key kannst du eine weitere Ebene mit Zeichensätzen haben. Ein (zugegeben steinaltes) Tutorial dazu gibts bei kde:https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey 
<koffeinfriedhof> damit lässt sich bspw. auf fremden Tastaturen ein ß mittels compose+s schreiben, etc.
<Rolfi56> koffeinfriedhof: Danke.
<Rolfi56> Für meinen Geschmack müßte das Wiki zu Sonderzeichen verständlicher werden, um Eure Zeit zu schonen. Aber vielen Dank und noch vie Erfolg!
<jokrebel> Rolfi56: Its a Wiki! Du darfst das gern einfacher gestalten oder wenigstens ergänzen ;-)
<stevieh> Rolfi56: trag doch ein paar ein.
<stevieh> am ehesten ein paar ö und ü. 
<Rolfi56> jokrebel: Werds mal versuchen. So ein extra-Kapitel für Oldies. Macht es gut!
<jokrebel> Rolfi56: Bye
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-04
<x4m> hi
<x4m> ist jemand am leben? =)
<tomreyn> alles zombies außer mama
<x4m> xD
<x4m> kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich meine system stats auf dem desktop einblenden kann?
<x4m> würde gerne wissen wie die aktuelle ip ist ohne gleich in terminal zu gehen
<nubcake> ich versuche gerade ubuntu 15.04 und 16.04 in die default datei vom tftp einzutragen, allerdings scheint das beispiel nicht zur 64bit version zu passen. "kernel /ubuntu15.04-desktop-amd64/amd64/linux" existiert in der verzeichnisstruktur von ubuntu 15.04 desktop amd64 so garnicht.
<bekks> 15.04 ist tot. Lass es einfach weg.
<nubcake> bekks, dann hab ich immernoch das gleiche problem bei 16.04
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal von wo du welches Beispiel benutzt bitte.
<nubcake> bekks, rein vom tftp-einrichten her das hier: http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/PXE (centos läßt sich damit auch schon installieren) und vom aufbau der einträge habe ich mir das in google zusammengesucht. da müßte ich nochmal genauer gucken, woher ich den eintrag für ubuntu habe.
<le_bot> Title: PXE – Synology Wiki (at www.synology-wiki.de)
<bekks> Vor allem soilltest du anstatt irgendwas abzuschreiben einfach mal gucken wie die Verzeichnisstruktur in der Realität denn aussieht.
<nubcake> http://www.gtkdb.de/index_34_2791.html das hier hatte ich dafür verwendet, allerindgs nur den letzten teil mit den "label" einträgen in der default datei
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04: Installation via PXE starten - Good to Know Database (at www.gtkdb.de)
<nubcake> bekks, habe ich, weswegen ich die frage oben auch so formuliert habe.
<bekks> 4Deine Frage klingt wie das genaue Gegenteil.
<bekks> Wie sieht die Verzeichnisstruktur denn aus? Benutze find, und lass die irrelevanten Dinge mal weg.
<nubcake> find ist mir da gerade keine hilfe, hat sich aber gerade erledigt, da die dateien jetzt scheinbar anders heißen (initrd.gz != initrd.lz) usw.
<nubcake> dennoch danke für die mühen :)
<bekks> Find sagt dir sehr genau welche Dateien mit welchem NAmen wo liegen.
<bekks> Wenn das keine Hilfe ist, ist da nichts mehr zu helfen :P
<Frickelpit> wenn man es richtig benutzt^^
<bekks> find . -type f
<bekks> Mehr muss man da nicht benutzen.
<Frickelpit> man sollte zumindest seinen Kopf benutzen und vorher ins richtige Verzeichnis wechseln :P
<bekks> Das setze ich voraus, ja.
<nubcake> und dann einfach davon ausgehen, dass dateien die ähnliche namen haben, die 64bit version davon sind (oder was auch immer)? nicht ganz meine meinung, aber was weiß ein laie schon :)
<nubcake> aber diese diskussion wäre ein wenig ot
<bekks> nubcake: Ich gehe von dieser Grundvorraussetzung aus:
<bekks> 1204 134352 < Frickelpit> man sollte zumindest seinen Kopf benutzen
<bekks> Man sollte im Ansatz verstehen was man da tut und nicht blind irgendwas abtippen.
<bekks> Und wenn man die Liste der Bootdateien sieht, fallen einem mit o.g. Vorraussetzung auch Dinge auf, und man findet sehr schnell alle Dateien die man für einen 64bit PXE boot braucht.
<ShiroNeko> hi. hab aktuell ein kleineres problem mit apache und Name based vHosts. ich bin auf 2.4.18-2ubuntu3.1 (10.04. LTS) habe zwei vHosts host1.example.com und host2.example.com. aber egal welchen host ich anspreche, es landet immer auf  host2.example.com
<ShiroNeko> woran könnte das liegen?
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/D7aKvetf
<le_bot> Title: <VirtualHost *:443> ServerName host1.example.com DocumentRoot /www/h - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<loisius> ein hallo an alle, grosses problem. laptop zeigt an no such partition grub rescue. habe ls eingegen und 4 moeglichkeiten bekommen, habe diese 4 moeglichkeiten mit ls gecheckt, immer das gleiche problem  filesystem is unknown. was kann ich noch machen? danke
<Fussel> loisius, evtl. noch gucken was gpardet damit macht... aber sonst wirds fast aufs einspielen des backups herrauslaufen
<jokrebel> loisius: Vielleicht mal mit nem Livesystem einen fsck drüberschicken als erstes (Nach der Datensicherung, falls keine aktuelle vorhanden)
<loisius> danke euch, versuche ueber eine live dvd ertmal meine files zu sichern
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-27
<stevieh1> moin. Ich hab folgende Problemstellung: ich hab ne syncautomation (lsyncd), die von Rechner A, mount A auf Rechner B mount B synct. jetzt ist es schon passiert, dass die platte A nicht gemounted wurde und dann auf Rechner B mount B mal kurz alles gelöscht wurde. Klar, im Prinzip kann ich das verhindern indem ich den sync erst dann starte, was ich auch versuche. Aber es kann trotzdem schief gehen. Meine robustere Idee ist jetzt innerh
<stevieh1> alb der mounts nochmal alles in ein Dir zu schieben, so dass lsyncd abbricht, wenn es dieses dirs nicht sieht... spricht da was dagegen?
<koegs> stevieh1: 1. würde ich checken ob aktuell gemountet ist
<koegs> 2. könntest du dir ne flag-datei hinlegen und checken ob du die datei findest
<stevieh1> koegs: klar, das mach ich ja auch, aber anscheinend nicht robust genug.
<stevieh1> ja, das mit der flag datei ist ne alternative überlegung. Das mit dem subdir hätte den charme, dass lsyncd direkt nicht synct, weil es das im ungemounteten zustand nicht findet, während /mnt/A und /mnt/B halt doch da sind und leer.
<koegs> kannst du auch machen, spricht aus meiner sicht nicht direkt was gegen
<stevieh1> ich find es zwar auch hässlicher, aber ey, mal 2 TB leerräumen und die bei 10MBit wieder zu syncen ist auch kein spass.
<christoph> hallo ist es möglich netzwerk traffic anzuzeigen (neben der uhrzeit)
<stevieh1> christoph: das kommt immer auf den Desktop an, den du nimmst.
<christoph> Und mit Desktop meinst du was genau ?
<stevieh1> gnome, kde, xfce...
<christoph> unity ? 
<stevieh1> ok, da gibt es z.B. den system load indicator. Der macht das aber nur grafisch. Aber du musst nach den ganzen "indicator"s suchen
<slystone> christoph: Conky wäre vielleicht passierend.
<christoph> okay danke ich guck mal schnell
<slystone> christoph: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/
<le_bot> Title: Conky › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<slystone> Das Problem mit Conky: es gibt immer Fenstern über den Desktop. XD
<stevieh1> conky ist die fetteste Kanone auf den Spatz :-)
<slystone> stevieh1: so was in die Art ja. ^^
<stevieh1> das lohnt sich imho auf nem desktop nur eingeschränkt, aber mei, es macht spass, es einzurichten :-)
<christoph> ja ne das mir alles zu viel
<christoph> wollte eigentlich nur eine mini anzeige die eingehenden und ausgehenden traffic darstellt
<christoph> naja trotzdem danke
<stevieh> boah, geht denn noch irgendein skype auf Linux? Was ein Müll... was die Redmonder in die Finger bekommen, machen sie kaputt.
<mgolisch> keine ahnung
<ring0> stevieh, vielleicht geht skypeforlinux von https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux (at repo.skype.com)
<stevieh> ich hab jetzt die aktuelle beta installiert, irgendwie muss man von dem Müll weg
<mgolisch> nur was verwendet man sonst?
<mgolisch> vorallem mit der übernahme von skype und der integration in office scheinen das immer mehr leute zu verwenden
<stevieh> zum videokonferenzen? ich find jitsi klasse. geht auch bei jedem ohne installation
<stevieh> und zum verschlüsselten chatten halt telegram
<_moep_> du kannst auch tox nutzen
<_moep_> bzw qtox
<stevieh> aber klar, man muss halt die Gegenstellen immer überzeugen
<_moep_> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mgolisch> wir verwenden webex auf der arbeit
<mgolisch> das scheint auch recht beliebt zu sein
<stevieh> genau, das ist das allerbeste für Linux :-)
<stevieh> und da braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen machen, dass mindestens mal Cisco mithört :-)
<mgolisch> naja nur bei dem zeugs bekommt man halt alles was man so braucht, wie z.b telefon einwahl etc
<mgolisch> kommt wohl einfach drauf an welche ansprüche man so hat denk ich mal
<stevieh> genau, telefon einwahl nur gegen $$$, Linux clients gar nicht und ansonsten noch Abos auf Drückerniveau. Super Sache :-)
<stevieh> in Zeiten von WebRTC hat sich das eigentlich erledigt.
<mgolisch> naja telefoneinwahl wird immer geld kosten, irgendwer muss die telefon nummern bezahlen und die server die den kram in deine konferenz reintun
<stevieh> naja, egal
<stevieh> bevor ich nochmal webex bezahle will ich lieber Trommeln nehmen.
<mgolisch> son konferenz telefon hat meistens doch deutlich bessere audio qualitäten als nen laptop mikrofon, vorallem wenn man mit mehren leuten um einen grossen tisch sitzt
<mgolisch> find ich zumindest
<stevieh> das stimmt. Wobei es auch welche gibt, die mittlerweile BT können und dann mit ohne telefon gehen.
<ring0> stevieh, vielleicht geht skypeforlinux von https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux (at repo.skype.com)
<ring0> ups
<ring0> stevieh, also dieses skypeforlinux (skype preview) läuft in 16.04
<stevieh> was ist das dann für ne Version? 
<ring0> 8.12.76.2
<stevieh> 8.11.0.4  gibts hier https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
<ring0> im wiki heißts "Skype für Linux basiert auf Skype for Web und ersetzt das eingestellte Skype 4.3."
<le_bot> Title: Download Skype | Free calls | Chat app (at www.skype.com)
<ring0> ja, keine ahnung warum da 8.11.0.4 verlinkt ist. ist ja schon 5 tage alt ;)
<ring0> ist aber das gleiche offizielle repo
<stevieh> M$ macht jetzt auch WebRTC... afaik. 
<empedokles78> kann ich unter 16.04 rythmbox irgendwie auf die aktuelle updaten?
<nunatak> empedokles78, mal nach einer entsprechenden ppa gesucht?
<nunatak> ansonsten: wieso rythmbox? ;)
<nunatak> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/08/install-rhythmbox-3-4-ubuntu-gnome-16-04/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install Rhythmbox 3.4 in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 via PPA | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<empedokles78> nunatak, weil es der einzige player ist, der halbwegs mit meinem mp3-player funktioniert und bei ubuntu dabei war. ;)
<empedokles78> ich dachte, fremdpakete seien nicht so doll. wieso ist das bei ubuntu nicht im repository?
<jokrebel> ja - fremdpakete sollte man vermeiden. Aber warum sollte im Umkehrschluß alles mögliche im Reository sein, was Du gerade wünschen würdest?
<nagetier> warum kopiert man inhalt nicht einfach auf den speicher vom tragbaren player.. bisher brachte ich da keinerlei untersützung (mag sicherlich hw ausnahmen geben)
<nagetier> brauchte*
<empedokles78> jokrebel, naja, wenn es in der default mit drin ist, ist es ja kein wunsch, sondern sollte supportet werden.
<empedokles78> nagetier, das scheine ich mit der playliste auch zu machen. drag and drop.
<nagetier> das dürfte also recht unabhängig laufen.. dateimanager unter linux sollte eigentlich ausreichen
<jokrebel> hab den Backlog nicht gelesen. Aber wenn es aus den Quellen ist wird es auch supportet. Und wenn es da Fehler gibt kann man auf launchpad wohl auch einen Bugreport erstellen
<empedokles78> jokrebel, bei mir ist es immer auf version 3.3 geblieben (die wöchentlichen ubuntu updates haben da nie etwas abgeholt).
<empedokles78> nagetier, bei mir sind die alben in ordnern angelegt. in rhythmbox kann man die sachen schön filtern.
<nagetier> hm.. ok
<empedokles78> nagetier, hast du die mp3s alle in einem ordner?
<nagetier> und dann aber auf dateieben kopieren.. ok, das bedachte ich bisher noch nicht
<nagetier> +e
<nagetier> empedokles78: schon, in einem überordner
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Eine "neuere" Version ist auch nicht vorgesehen. Aber Sicherheitsupdates sollte jedes Paket bekommen
<empedokles78> jokrebel, naja, ich nehme an 3.4 enthält schon bugfixes zu 3.3, sonst müssten die keine 3.4 machen, oder?
<empedokles78> nagetier, keine playlisten?
<nagetier> ne, nicht wirklich.. ich stelle je nach stimmung zusammen
<empedokles78> nagetier, da würde ich versehentlich datein löschen. und die torrents kommen immer mit einem ordner.^^
<nagetier> die listen, falls gewüscht, stelle ich, oft am nächsten tag wieder verrufen, in deadbeef zusammen
<nagetier> hier gibt es "Musik, Musikalben, Musikvideos" .. Musik und Musikvideos sind recht wild und unsortiert
<nagetier> aber egal, das ist meine, recht undurchdachte, sortierung
<nagetier> und *video haben zu dem thema eh nichts beizutragen
<empedokles78> nagetier, ich brauche eine playlist vor allem für sport. weil ich immer noch nicht heraus gefunden habe, wie man bpms auslesen kann.
<nagetier> ja, ok
<nagetier> empedokles78: klärt alles nicht deine ausgangs frage.. sry. imho sollten in lts solche Vorentscheidungen auch gepflegt werden.. und wenn nicht, kommentiert begründet beendet werden
<nagetier> und alternativen angeboten werden
<nagetier> macht ne lts allerdings fragwürdig
<nagetier> aber das mag alles weitaus.. umständlicher sein, als man es sich als nutzer gerne wünschen würde
<empedokles78> warum macht's die lts fragwürdig? ich dachte es heisst mehr oder weniger: langzeitunterstützung. dann wäre das (wie du schreibst) sinnvoll.
<k1l> es ist auch langzeitunterstützung. die pakete im main repo haben 5 jahre support
<k1l> allerdings ist ubuntu ein stable release linux. d.h. dass die version (bis auf wenige ausnahmen) nicht angehoben wird. bug und sicherheitsudpates werden auf die alte version gepatcht.
<empedokles78> k1l, hm.. dann nimmt man aber doch sicherheitslöcher dieser software in kauf, insofern macht es ubuntu nicht stabiler.
<k1l> empedokles78: nein
<k1l> " bug und sicherheitsudpates werden auf die alte version gepatcht."
<empedokles78> k1l, ich vermute einmal, das macht nicht jeder entwickler.
<k1l> die lücke wird geschlossen mit dem patch. nur wird damit nur die lücke geschlossen und die version bleibt bei "version23 + patch" und wird nicht zu version 24.
<k1l> empedokles78: ubuntu.com/usn guck dir mal an wieviele updates ubuntu da so raushaut
<k1l> gerade bei gnome apps wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit "hauptsache neue version". weil gerade die mal entscheiden, dass es funktion x einfach nicht mehr braucht. und dann ist die halt weg. siehe nautilus z.b.
<empedokles78> k1l, verstehe nicht so genau, wie das funktionieren soll. die entwickler informieren ubuntu vielleicht gar nicht, wenn sie einen bug bemerken und korrigieren ihn einfach mit einer neuen version.
<k1l> empedokles78: das wäre aber ein sehr asoziales verhalten, wenn die entwickler keine cve veröffentlichen und das klamm heimlich ändern.
<k1l> (was das standard verfahren ist)
<empedokles78> Ich dachte never change a running system ist out.
<k1l> o_O
<empedokles78> Ich würde mich jedenfalls nicht darauf verlassen, dass die Entwickler das immer schön veröffentlichen.
<k1l> empedokles78: damit machen sich die entwickler unglaubwürdig und deren software würde man nicht mehr einsetzen.
<k1l> empedokles78: ich spreche hier von: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures    also echten sicherheitslücken.
<le_bot> Title: Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<empedokles78> k1l, zuerst muss das auch jemand entdecken.
<k1l> empedokles78: ja, ohne entdecken wird auch nichts gefixt. da beisst sich die katze selber in den schwanz.
<Fussel> empedokles78, kannst es ja verbessern :>
<Fussel> das find ich so toll an "linux"
<empedokles78> Ich bestimmt nicht. :)
<Fussel> siehste ;)
<empedokles78> Und Mark Shuttlewas hat bestimmt das letzte Wort.
<Fussel> jups, klar
<Fussel> aber irgendwem profi muss man da halt vertrauen
<k1l> empedokles78: was hat denn shuttleworth damit zu tun?
<Fussel> und bill vertraue ich evtl. bei schuhen, aber der mark ist mir lieber auf dem rechner
<k1l> der entscheidet bei sicherheitslöchern mal genau 0,0.  das ist wie gesagt ein seit jahrzehnten  funktionierendes standardverfahren. da kannst du dich gerne mal einlesen bevor man laienhaft müll erzählt.
<empedokles78> k1l, ob die lts auch neuere also stabilere versionen der ubuntu-standardsoftware unterstützen wird er bestimmt entscheiden.
<Fussel> :D
<Fussel> na und?
<empedokles78> k1l, und tschüss.
<k1l> empedokles78: nein. macht er nicht.
<empedokles78> k1l, quatsch.
<Fussel> empedokles78, es ist nunmal eine vertrauensfrage, egal bei wem und wo
<Fussel> bier? runterkommen
<empedokles78> Apropos Vertrauen: Shuttleworth war doch der, der den Big Brother Award verliehen bekam.
<k1l> empedokles78: ja dann setz halt kein ubuntu ein. zwingt dich doch keiner. kannst gerne macos, windows oder oder oder einsetzen
<Fussel> kann sein, kann passieren
<k1l> aber auch der big brother award war FUD.
<empedokles78> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman auch?
<le_bot> Title: Richard Stallman – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Fussel> wie gesagt, vertrauensfrage, bauchgefühl
<Fussel> augen auf, beim eierkauf!
<k1l> empedokles78: dann setz bitte auch die OS ein, die stallman für ok findet. dann kannste mal schön den nerven, mit deinen problemen weil eben mal gar nix geht
<Fussel> hja, bestes internet: dos 3.1
<Fussel> weil am sichersten, weil, da gibts keins
<k1l> wie geasgt, CVEs sind der industriestandard für sicherheitslücken. wer das anzweifelt dem ist hier nicht zu helfen.
<Fussel> riechen fühlen schmecken
<Fussel> ich mach das an der bedienbarkeit fest
<Fussel> es muss "system" haben
<Fussel> durchdacht
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-28
<multistorm> Servus zusammen
<multistorm> ich habe 2 Fragen, 1. ich hatte mir einen Tomcat installiert, läuft auch alles soweit allerdings startet dieser automatisch über ein init.d script kann ich das Irgendwie Deaktivieren?
<multistorm> 2. ich hagbe mir noch einen TomEE Server Installiert, wie kann ich das machen das er genauso wie der Tomcat mit sudo service tomEE Start|Stop steuerbar wird ?
<sdx23> multistorm: du suchst init-skripte bzw. systemd unit files (für 2) und systemctl disable (für 1)
<sdx23> !systemd
<le_bot> systemd is ist ein System- und Sitzungs-Manager (Init-System), der für die Verwaltung aller auf dem System laufenden Dienste über die gesamte Betriebszeit des Rechners, vom Startvorgang bis zum Herunterfahren, zuständig ist. Es ist seit Ubuntu 15.04 das Standard-Init: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/
<LetoThe2nd> (wenn wir von einem nicht-uralt-system ausgehen)
<multistorm> e ne ist ein ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<multistorm> ich lese das gerade mal
<sdx23> verschwende nicht zu viel Zeit darauf, systemd ist ein Lennart Produkt und dementsprechend "durchdacht".
<multistorm> sdx23: wie meinst du das .. ernst oder sarkastisch ?
<jokrebel> guten morgen
<multistorm> guten morgen
<multistorm> ich glaube ich habs versaut :-) habe sudo systemctl disable tomcat8.service ausgeführt aber jetzt ist tomcat nicht dieaktiviert sondern aus den untis komplett verschwunden ist das richtig so ?
<sdx23> Ja. Die Symlinks müssen weg, wenn er nicht automatisch starten soll.
<multistorm> okay legt er sie mit enable auch wieder an oder muss ich dann ein neues Script per hand schreiben ?
<sdx23> Ja. Nein.
<multistorm> okay dan hab ich es nicht versaut :-)
<multistorm> das system kommt mir aber sehr konfuse vor ...
<multistorm> aber okay wenn es funktioniert will/werde ich mich nicht beschwerden+
<rawi> hallo allerseits
<rawi> im Dienst und Zuhause habe ich die selben Kubuntu 14.04 Installations (vor Jahren eine von der anderen kopiert)
<rawi> nun im Dienst würde sich Firefox und thunderbird nicht updaten, zu hause jedoch schon
<rawi> die /etc/apt Dateien sind identisch
<rawi> hat bitte jemand eine Idee dazu?
<multistorm> rawi: wie genau hast du das update versucht, bzw. was für einen Fehler gibt es?
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy firefox |nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url hier, die der dnan auswirft
<rawi> Kein Fehler. apt update und full-upgrade bringt einfach nicht die neuen Versionen
<multistorm> rawi: baller mal das command con k1l  in die konsole
<rawi> für Firefox: http://termbin.com/x08s
<k1l> du nutzt ein bekacktes PPA und das versaut dir die updates.
<rawi> und für Thunderbird: http://termbin.com/wxzm
<k1l> nutze ppa-purge um das playmazilla ppa loszuwerden
<multistorm> ist Firefox nicht eh in den Ozzizellen quellen enthalten ?
<multistorm> wart bei mir sogar vorinstalliert wenn ich nicht irre 
<k1l> multistorm: ist es. und da gibts auch die sicherheitsupdates von. aber nicht wenn man sich PPAs installiert, die diese updates dann blocken
<multistorm> aber gut seit ihr mir hier den Kopfgewaschen habt --> Switch --> Kubuntu --> Ubuntu :-)
<multistorm> ja das weiss ich glaube das warst sogar du der mir damals sagte PPSs nur wenn es nicht anders geht
<sdx23> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<leszek> rawi: das plasmazilla ppa testet gerade ff57 für trusty. Tut uns leid. Aber wir können das nicht alles direkt immer raushauen. gerade für die alten releases braucht es etwas anpassungszeit bis die kde plasma patches eingepflegt sind
<leszek> zudem ff57 so ziemlich vieles ändert was die codebasis angeht
<rawi> ich habe gecheckt. Ich habe kein playmozilla PPA
<leszek> plasmazilla heißt das ppa :P
<rawi> ich hatte nur http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<k1l> rawi: du hast es aktiviert. es war doch eben in der auflistung drin
<rawi> ich habe es rausgeworfen, update, full-upgrade - kommt nichts
<leszek> rawi: wenn du firefox mit plasma integration weiterhin haben willst würde ich eher 1-2 tage warten
<k1l> rawi: hast du ppa-purge genommen?
<leszek> ansonsten ja du musst firefox-plasma und firefox erst einmal entfernen
<leszek> dann kannst du das firefox von der ubuntu quelle neuinstallieren
<leszek> ansonsten geht es nicht, da wir eine höhere epoch nummer verwenden für firefox-plasma
<rawi> huh, ich weiß es nicht, woher ich playmozilla aktiviert haben soll. Unter /etc/apt ist es nicht
<rawi> und der größte Schmerz ist eigentlich Thunderbird: geblieben auf Version 38.4.0
<leszek> plasmazilla wird ansonsten nur bei der Maui Distribution direkt aktiviert ausgeliefert. Du müsstest irgendwann das selber installiert haben
<k1l> rawi: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l>  |nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> rawi: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999"
<leszek> rawi: ich werde das mal checken. Thunderbird hat denke ich Probleme mit der plasma integration gemacht. Aber wenn du KDE Plasma eh nicht mehr benutzt und auf die Integration verzichten kannst, kannst du natürlich die Versionen aus dem Ubuntu Repo installieren
<rawi> http://termbin.com/8bb7
<k1l> rawi: guck dir die ausgabe mal selber an
<leszek> wow 
<leszek> rawi: hier /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plasmazilla-releases-trusty.list
<leszek> ich hab ehrlich gesagt soviel zeugs nicht erwartet.
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<k1l> rawi: das nutzen^
<rawi> ich war blind; ja plasmazilla... ppa-purge...
<rawi> ich hatte die ppa.list umbenannt. ppa-purge hat nichts mehr gefunden
<rawi> ... update, full-upgrade - nichts
<k1l> weil das ppa paket immer noch den paketmanager blockt. du musst jetzt das paket reinstallieren
<k1l> ppa-purge würde das halt automatisch machen, wenn du da nicht per hand rumfummeln würdest
<rawi> k1l:: ich werde nie wieder da per hand rumfummeln ;-)
<rawi> @ALL: ich danke Euch Allen. Jetzt sind die letzten Versionen darauf
<Krid86a> Hallo, kennt sich irgendwer mit SSH- Tunneln aus? Ich würde gerne als Webhooks die an einen Server gesendet werden über einen SSH Tunnel an meinen lokalen Rechner gehen
<_moep_> spontan fallen mir ssh -D portid server ein (erstellt auf portid nen socks proxy, den du dann im browser hinterlegst) alternativ irgendwas mit ssh tunnel
<_moep_> also was wie: ssh -L 3000:localhost:3000 monitoring1
<Krid86a> Danke _moep_ ich werds mal versuchen
<p01nt3r> nabend, ich möchte mit sed den teil "file://" aus einem stream löschen, das konstrukt sieht so aus: | sed 's#file://##' | aber scheinbar kommt dabei hinter der zweiten pipe nichts mehr raus? warum bzw. wie mache ich es richtig? aufruf erfolg in einem bash-script.
<p01nt3r> wenn ich das einfach so im terminal teste, klappt es.
<stevieh> echo "file://foo" | sed 's/file:\/\///g'
<p01nt3r> oder kann ich in der bash die trennzeichen nicht gegen andere zeichen ersetzen? (in diesem fall das -> #)
<p01nt3r> bzw. in einem bash-script
<stevieh> warum willst du das? 
<stevieh> k.a. ob man es kann... aber man braucht es nicht...
<tomreyn> weil escapen nervt und es unübersichtlich macht
<tomreyn> kann man schon
<Frickelpit> deine bash wertet das # vermutlich als Kommentarzeichen
<tomreyn> anführungszeichen vergessen?
<p01nt3r> aah k, mal anderes zeichen probieren
<stevieh> nicht in quotes, oder?
<p01nt3r> nur einfache hochkommas
<tomreyn> ich tippe ja eher auf doppel-quotes, sowas wie: meinergebnis='cat daten | sed 's#file://##' | head'
<p01nt3r> nein, tomreyn
<tomreyn> hmm tja , dann weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht ne andere shell
<p01nt3r> kann ich denn nach dem sed weiter pipen an ein anderes programm?
<tomreyn> probier halt mal ein anderes trennzeichen
<tomreyn> ja
<p01nt3r> ich geb euch mal den ganzen relevanten kontext
<tomreyn> das ist grundsätzlich ne super idee
<stevieh> kontext wird stets überschätzt
<tomreyn> du könntest z.b. mal das skript zeigen oder wneigstens die eine zeile
<tomreyn> wenn da nicht dein festplattenverschlüsselungspasswort und dein onlinebanking-login drin steht
<tomreyn> und die vornamen deiner drei ersten ehefrauen
<p01nt3r> ich war noch nie verheiratet :-)
<p01nt3r> yad --dnd --plug=$$ --tabnum=1 --text="\n\nMP3(s)\nhier\nablegen" --text-align=center | sed 's/file:\/\///' | tee "$fileliste" | yad --text-info ...
<p01nt3r> die ausgabe der ersten yad-form soll also per sed manipuliert und dann per tee "verdoppelt" werden, ein teil an eine zweite yad-form, der andere teil in eine datei($fileliste).
<p01nt3r> lösche ich den sed-teil raus funktioniert alles wie es soll.
<p01nt3r> (fast)^^
<tomreyn> also das sed sieht richtig aus.
<p01nt3r> es funktioniert ja wie erwähnt genau so auch im terminal.
<p01nt3r> in dem kontext wird aber weder was in die datei $fileliste geschrieben noch wandert irgendwas in die zweite yad-form.
<tomreyn> in dem yad-befehl wird $$ wird die prozess-id des aktuellen prozesses ausgeben, keine ahnung ob das so richtig ist, kenne yad nicht
<tomreyn> definierst du denn $fileliste vorher?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ist richtig, funktioniert ja ohne das sed alles.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ja
<p01nt3r> wird ohne sed ja auch korrekt befüllt
<p01nt3r> ganz oben hab ich im script: export fileliste="/home/ich/Shell-Skripte/convert-scripte/yad_und_mp3/fileliste.txt"
<tomreyn> hmm da fällt mir jetzt spontan nicht ein was das problem sein könnte außer dass du wohl eher sed 's/^file:\/\///' willst wenn das file:// am zeilenanfang steht
<p01nt3r> kann das mit dem ^ ja noch mal probieren
<stevieh> halt dazwischen schick mit "echo" debuggen :-)
<tomreyn> export musst du da gar nicht machen, reicht es lokal zu definieren
<stevieh> aber das hast du ja sicher schon probiert.
<stevieh> aber das sieht schon alles sehr unkritisch aus
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ich muss exporten, weil ich über eine sub-shell child-funktionen aufrufe, welche wiederum auf diese variable zugreifen.
<p01nt3r> ich schick mal das script
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26066684/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> wie gesagt wenn ich es so schreibe: --text-align=center | tee "$fileliste" | \ ... dann bekomme ich die ausgabe in die textdatei und auch in das --text-info element der nächsten yad-form
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: hmm ich sehe keinen fehler...
<tomreyn> nur den dass 'read line' nicht nur ganze zeilen liest sondern auch anderes trennzeichen akzeptiert solange du es nicht per IFS="\n" nur auf newlines begrenzt.
<tomreyn> aber das würde nicht den von dir beobachteten effekt hervorrufen.
<p01nt3r> sed gibt standardmässig auf stdout aus? kann man das irgendwie sichtbar machen?
<p01nt3r> also welcher kanal verwendet wird?
<tomreyn> ja es gibt auf stdout aus. du kannst stdout und stderr jeweils in dateien umleiten
<tomreyn> 1>/tmp/stdout 2>/tmp/stderr
<tomreyn> oder halt ganz am anfang des skripts: set -x
<tomreyn> oder beides ;)
<stevieh> ich würde vor allem mal vor dem sed genau mitschneiden, was da kommt.
<maredebianum> Ich bekomme segfaults in vielen Programmen: Verdacht auf rotten parts. Gibt es etwas, das einige checks macht (checksummen prüfen, smart, memory, io etc)?
<ppq> maredebianum, memtest
<maredebianum> ppq: hatte nur Zeit für einen Durchlauf, sah OK aus (ja, über Nacht laufen lassen kommt noch)
<stevieh> platte steht im syslog
<ppq> joar, paar stunden sollte man das schon laufen lassen
<maredebianum> gibt lauter solche Meldungen: awk[14209]: segfault at ..., auch gpg2, das habe ich reinstalliert, ohne Erfolg
<ppq> möglicherweise auch kaputtes kabel/controller an der hdd/ssd
<maredebianum> ah guter Tipp, ist ein Notebook. ICh finde SMART immer schwierig zu verstehen, gibts da ein Dummy-Tool, das es mir übersetzt ;)
<p01nt3r> es gibt neuigkeiten: bei diesem aufruf: yad --dnd --text="test" | sed 's/^file:\/\///g' | tee | yad --text-info --tail & bekomme ich die ausgabe erst in die --text-info-form, wenn ich die dnd-form schliesse. desweiteren wird im terminal sofort nach dem start ausgegeben: [9] 4278 sowie [8]   Exit 1                  yad --dnd --text="test" | sed 's/^file:\/\///g' | tee | yad --text-info --tail
<maredebianum> Wäre halt gut, wenn ich eine Ahnung hätte, was es sein könnte, sonst braucht der Suport sicher ewig bzw. plättet mir die Platte und macht Windows drauf oder son Quark
<p01nt3r> das gleiche verhalten habe ich ohne das | tee ...
<p01nt3r> also so: yad --dnd --text="test" | sed 's/^file:\/\///g' | yad --text-info --tail &
<Frickelpit> maredebianum: Smartwerte kann man nachlesen
<Frickelpit> oder einfach hier pasten, da gucken genug Augen drüber
<maredebianum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26066870/ SMART
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> sieht für mich OK aus soweit, ich weiß aber auch, dass ich die Richtung des Thresholds immer verwechsle
<p01nt3r> bei aufruf im terminal von: yad --dnd --text="test" | sed 's/^file:\/\///g' bekomme ich die dateinamen ohne "file://" ausgegeben.
<ghostcube> maredebianum: da gibts ne neue firmware für die platte
<Frickelpit> die üblichen Verdächtigen sehen zumindest ok aus
<ghostcube> is dasn lenovo book?
<maredebianum> ghostcube: nee, hp
<tomreyn> hp im sinne von lenovo?
<tomreyn> https://support.lenovo.com/de/en/solutions/ht503037
<le_bot> Title: Seagate 2.5” HDD 7200 RPM drive firmware update to improve reliability - ThinkCentre (at support.lenovo.com)
<p01nt3r> hat es evtl. damit zu tun, dass sed in einer subshell ausgeführt wird?
<p01nt3r> so kommt mir das langsam vor...
<maredebianum> tomreyn: danke, das muss ich mal genauer checken..
<ghostcube> für die platte mit der seriennummer gibts nix
<ghostcube>  	
<ghostcube> Serial Number: 	W62HZGHK			Part Number: 	1KJ152-020		
<ghostcube> Model Number: 	ST500LM021 		Family: 	MOMENTUS THIN		
<ghostcube> es gibt aber testtools von seagate
<Giga-> nabend
<ghostcube> https://apps1.seagate.com/downloads/request.html  und da die seriennummer eingeben
<le_bot> Title: Seagate Technology - Download Finder (at apps1.seagate.com)
<Giga-> wie kann ich mit lftp Wildcards nutzen für Verzeichnisse? "--include-glob=" funktioniert bei mir nicht 
<Giga-> und mit mirror -i Verzei* wird die ganze hp runtergeladen
<Giga-> Ich möchte also alle Verzeichnisse laden, in denen *backup* vorkommt?
<maredebianum> ich danke für die Tipps, jetzt gute Nacht ;)
<tomreyn> Giga-: probier mal: mirror -i 'Verzei*'
<tomreyn> nicht dass dir die shell das globbing schon macht  statt lftp
<p01nt3r> ok leute ich hab es geschafft, es geht^^
<p01nt3r> kommt ihr nie drauf ^^
<Giga-> hi tomreyn: danke für deine antwort aber damit wird alles runergeladen
<p01nt3r> wie ich "info sed" gerade entnehmen konnte , besitzt sed eine art eigenen puffer, diesen musste ich mit der option -u so klein halten wie möglich, um das ergebnis so früh wie möglich zu sehen lol.
<p01nt3r> da muss man erstmal drauf kommen oder?
<stevieh> geht das nicht zeilenweise? Oder hast du keine Zeilen?
<p01nt3r> stevieh, meinst du mich?
<stevieh> yep
<p01nt3r> nein ich habe keine zeilen, ich bekomme ja den input direkt aus einer pipeline
<stevieh> ah, deswegen.
<p01nt3r> danke leute!
<p01nt3r> wiedersehen
<stevieh> das hätte er aber sehen können, wenn er den output mal geloggt hätte
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-29
<Dragon7> hallo, noch wer wach?
<holgersson> Dragon7: Nö :-D
<holgersson> Dragon7: Sorry. Also ich bin nichtmal Ubuntunutzer, aber beschreib Dein Problem bzw. stell Deine Frage, vielleicht kann ich weiterhelfen :-)
<Dragon7> hi :D
<Siju> Dragon7: frag einfach ... 
 * Siju ist auch nicht ein ubuntu-freak ... eher debian, bzw linux generell
<Dragon7> naja ich hab folgendes problem: gparted zeigt mir eine andere menge des freien speicherplatzes als nautilus an.
<Dragon7> verwende ubuntu in virtualbox
<Dragon7> Ubuntu 17.04 x64 um genau zu sein
<holgersson> Benutzt Du btrfs als Dateisystem?
<Dragon7> ne ext4
<Siju> nautilus würd ich nie vertrauen ...  eher   "df -h"
<holgersson> ^ das und bist Du sicher, dass gparted Dir an der Stelle wirklich den gleichen freien Platz (und nicht bspw. eine andere Partition anzeigt?
<holgersson> Achso, und ein Unterschied könnte noch in der Bezugsgröße für die Größenpräfixe liegen.
<holgersson> Dragon7: Stehen bei einem Programm i mit drin, also bspw. KiB oder MiB oder GiB statt KB, MB, GB? Wenn ja, dann sind das Zweierpotenzen, keine Zehnerpotenzen
<holgersson> Dragon7: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binärpräfix
<Dragon7> Bei gparted sind es MiB und beim Nautilus MB.
<holgersson> :-)
<holgersson> So, gute Tat für heut erledigt. Gute Nacht!
<Dragon7> Das ganze präsentiert sich so: https://img1.picload.org/image/drcidopa/freierspeicher.jpg
<passt> in welchem Pfad werden SMB-Laufwerke automatisch gemountet?
<passt> habe es gefunden: $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/gvfs/ oder direkt /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<_moep_> passt: /etc/mtab
<_moep_> ok das geht nur mit root, das wikllst du ja sicher vermeiden
<passt> genau, das mag ich natürlich nicht :)
<karlivoxi> hi, wie kann ich den dhclient für ip6 sperren. Ich vermute ich muss in die dhclient.conf was eintragen?
<karlivoxi> Ergebnis soll sein, das auf netstat -tupenl kein udp6 und ip6 mehr zu hören ist
<sdx23> karlivoxi: nochmal genauer. Was willst du erreichen?
<_moep_> karlivoxi1: netstat zeigt dir genau nichts mit dem dhclient an, sondern nur ob ein dienst auf v4/v6 und dem dazugehörigem port hört
<karlivoxi1> Ergebnis soll sein, das auf netstat -tupenl kein udp6 und ip6 mehr zu hören ist. udp6 und tcp6 sollen nicht mehr erscheinen
<sdx23> Das hast du geschrieben. Anders gefragt: Warum willst du das?
<_moep_> du suchst eher sowas
<_moep_> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<_moep_> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<_moep_> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<karlivoxi1> damit mein Rechner keine IP6 noch UDP& Anfragen entgegen nimmt, brauch ich nicht
<karlivoxi1> ja das ist auch gut
<karlivoxi1> die kommen in die sysctl.conf rein?
<passt> Wie trage ich einen host in einen lokalen DNS Server im LAN am besten ein, als Pointer Record oder als Forward Lookup Zone?
<geser> als A (oder AAAA für IPv6) record in die Zone für dein LAN, PTR ist für das Reverse-Lookup notwendig (in der Zone-Datei für den Reverse-Lookup)
<DaVu> und je nachdem, ob reverse lookup nötig ist/sein soll, ggf einen Eintrag für beides ;)
<DaVu> So zumindest meine Einschätzung
<Funfood> nabend
<Funfood> ich hätte gern mal ein problem...
<Funfood> seit kurzemgeht bei mir (16.04 LTS) nicht mehr, dass fenster beim ziehen an den oberen bildschirmrand zum vollbild werden, bzw linke und rechte ecke da zur hälfte
<Funfood> ok..hat sich erledigt... unity tweak tool hat geholfen
 * _thelion_ ♫
<studio-user057> hi , ich habe probleme mit meiner Paketverwaltung- ich bekomme keine neuen pakete installiert auch updates funktionieren nicht
<studio-user057> so sieht es aus,  wenn ich versuche ein paket zu installieren https://paste.ubuntu.com/26074646/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<studio-user057> k1l: kannst du mir helfen? 
<_moep_> studio-user057: und schon das gemacht, was da steht
<studio-user057> ja
<studio-user057> also: sudo apt-get -f install
<jokrebel> und dabei kam was?
<studio-user057> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26074689/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> studio-user057: lies Zeile 41 und 53
<Frickelpit> der Klassiker
<jokrebel> studio-user057: ehler wegen voller Festplatte      <--- könnte eine mögliche Ursache dafür sein
<studio-user057> ich mach sudo apt autoremove ?
<jokrebel> könnte möglicherweise helfen, muss aber nicht (mehr) klappen
<studio-user057> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26074723/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> ls -lha /boot mal in einen paste
<jokrebel> studio-user057: Hast Du ne separate /boot?
<Frickelpit> uname -a noch dazu
<studio-user057> Die befehle. habe vermutlich seperate boot, weil das glaub in der standard installation so drin war.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26074736/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> studio-user057: welches ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<Frickelpit> studio-user057: 4.8.0-58-generic das ist dein aktuell laufender Kernel. Du kannst mal versuchen, linux-mage-4.8.0-49-generic mit einem apt purge zu entfernen.
<Frickelpit> linux-image-4.8.0-49-generic
<Frickelpit> der sollte das und das extra Paket runterwerfen. Wenn das klappt, nimmst du noch einen weiteren ungenutzten, das schafft dir genug Platz für ein apt autoremove
<jokrebel> studio-user057: In einer Standard Ubuntu Installtion ist eher keine separate /boot Partition. Außer Du hast das bei der Installation so ausgewählt (manuell)
<k1l> ich würde mal hinterfragen warum da nen 4.4low, nen 4.8 und dann ein 4.10 kernel drauf ist, bzw installiert werden soll.
<Frickelpit> k1l: Ändert das was an der Tatsache, dass /boot voll ist? Denke nicht. ;)
<Frickelpit> von alleine sind die jedenfalls nicht drauf gekommen
<k1l> Frickelpit: es ändert drastisch den plan, dieses chaos aufzuräumen
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: ggf. aber vielleicht daran ob es wirklich ein Ubuntu ist ;-)
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: reicht dir die Ausgabe von uname nicht?
<k1l> gibt ja genug wallbuntus, die da freak-setups shippen.
<studio-user057> k1l: Ich hatte mal versucht ubuntu studio zu installieren vielleicht liegt es daran  ,  OS: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial, Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.8.0-58-generic
<Frickelpit> ja, liegt es
<Frickelpit> das installiert dir den lowlatency
<studio-user057> ok, ich will das erstmal studio lieber erstmal nicht mehr, es würde reichen wieder normal updates machen zu können
<jokrebel> dann wirst Du (wie auch immer) Platz schaffen müssen
<jokrebel> wie Frickelpit schon sagte: ein apt purge <alter kernelY> mag da schon helfen
<k1l> apt wird nicht gehen, da der geblockt ist weil da ein stapel pakete angehäuft wurde, die nicht installieren konnten wegen der vollen /boot
<Frickelpit> bezweifel ich aus Erfahrung aber er kann ja zur Not dpkg -P nehmen.
<k1l> also z.b. dpkg -r nutzen und alle abhängigkeiten auch mit entfernen solange bis platz ist.
<Frickelpit> ggfs. muss er mehr als einen alten Kernel angeben zum purgen
<studio-user057> Ist das der richtige Ansatz? https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<le_bot> Title: grub2 - How do I remove old kernel versions to clean up the boot menu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> studio-user057, sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: erklärst du ihm auch, was da passiert? Sonst hat er null lerneffekt.
<studio-user057> Das hilft nicht https://paste.ubuntu.com/26074887/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, er sitzt neben mir... der Effekt ist aber nicht optimal
<uniCATx> wir versuchen die alten Kernels aus der separaten /boot loszuwerden... und kommnen nicht weiter
<uniCATx> leider
<Frickelpit> dann mal mit dpkg -P rangehen, wenn apt nicht will oder halt mal apt purge mit mehreren Versionen gleichzeitig ausführen.
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, was bedeutet " mit mehreren Versionen gleichzeitig ausführen" ??
<Frickelpit> mehrere Kernel-Versionen hinten an den Befehl pappen
<uniCATx> ok
<Frickelpit> apt will halt genug Speicher haben, um seinen Vorgang abschließen zu können.
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, das mit dem apt purge funktioniert leide nicht... leider
<Frickelpit> dann nimm dpkg
<studio-user057> Das mit dpkg geht auch nicht https://paste.ubuntu.com/26075007/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, das mit dpkg funktioniert auch nicht so richtig
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii bitte mal in einen paste
<studio-user057> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26075022/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> studio-user057: bitte mal ein df -hT 
<studio-user057> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26075059/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Warum ein ext2 für /boot?
<k1l> ist imho standard bei lvm kram im installer
 * Frickelpit hat das noch nie im Installer mit LVM gesehen
<Frickelpit> studio-user057: anyways. Zwei Möglichkeiten, beide eher quick'n'dirty
<Frickelpit> per rm in /boot alte Versionen (und nur die) löschen und sehr vorsichtig sein oder per tune2fs den reservierten Speicher verkleinern, was ggf ein paar MB bringt (aber vermutlich nicht reicht).
<sdx23> vor dem rm nochmal: dpkg -r. Aber mit den richtigen Paketen. Also denen die installiert sind und nicht gerade laufen. Also zB alle 4.4.0* Versionen.
<studio-user057> Vielen Dank für die hilfe, ih muss gerade den Ort wechseln und werde vermutlich neu installieren, weil ich das alleine hinbekomme
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-30
<NTQ> Hi. Weiß jemand, ob ich die Intermediate-Zertifkatkette für Apache testen kann, ohne dass ich es in meine Domain einbinde und die dann zum Beispiel von ssllabs.com checken lassen kann? Ich will halt sicher gehen, dass es direkt funktioniert.
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Bei mir wird der bluetooth-indicator nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn ich Bluetooth ansich deaktiviere. 1) ist das das standardverhalten oder habe ich da was verpfuscht 2) Falls es das standardverhalten ist, kann ich das irgendwie ändern?
<k1l> kenn ich auch so. 
<k1l> dann einfach in den systemsettings wieder bt anmachen
<Anticom> k1l: Ja aber dann macht der Schalter mit dem man Bluetooth deaktiviert ja überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn man es danach über den indicator nicht wieder anschalten kann :/
<Anticom> Wohin müsste ich mich denn wenden um ein Ticket etc. zu dem Thema auf zu machen?
<Anticom> #ubuntu-devel ?
<k1l> !bug
<le_bot> Informationen zu Bugs_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bugs_melden
<k1l> Anticom: es sieht wohl so aus als wenn bei rfkill shutdown das icon ausgeblendet wird. und das wohl auch der großteil der leute genau so haben will
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1595695
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1595695 “Bluetooth indicator disappears every time bluetoot...” : Bugs : indicator-bluetooth package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Anticom> k1l: danke :)
<k1l> https://askubuntu.com/questions/293360/bluetooth-indicator-disappears-on-turning-off-bluetooth
<le_bot> Title: Bluetooth indicator disappears on turning off bluetooth - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> da hat jemand wohl nen patch gebastelt. musst du mal gucken ob das was für dich ist und ob das heute noch geht
<Anticom> k1l: Also in #1595695 hab ich nix gelesen, dass es so bleiben soll. Demanch *vermute* ich mal, dass es langfristig sowieso gefixt wird
<Anticom> Oder hab ich was übersehen?
<k1l> Anticom: das ist seit "immer" so
<Anticom> hm
<k1l> die askubuntu frage und anleitung dort ist von 2013
<k1l> ich glaube das grundproblem ist, dass mit dem rfkill abschlatung der laptop gar nicht mehr das BT gerät sieht. und dann würde es das icon auch anzeigen bei geräten ohne BT.
<ppq> rfkill abschlachtung
<ppq> ftfy :)
<Placebo> hallo?
<Placebo> hallo?
<Placebo> ???
<Placebo> ist wer da?
<k1l> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Placebo> ok danke
<k1l> Placebo: wenn du eine ubuntu frage hast, dann stelle diese einfach hier. wenn du eher quatschen willst, dann haben wir dafür einen extra kanal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Placebo> ok danke
<k1l> !kanalregeln
<le_bot> Die Kanalregeln findet man unter: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln
<k1l> die solltest du dir in der zwischenzeit ja mal durchgelesen haben, seitdem du das letzte mal gekickt und gebannt wurdest.
<Placebo> ok wieso wisst ihr das noch?
<Placebo> wenn du eher quatschen willst, dann haben wir dafür einen extra kanal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic darf ich dort quatschen
<Placebo> will jemand mein kanal kommen IP #Lolipopplay
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-01
<yogg> Hi
<sdx23> yogg: guten Tag
<yogg> Wir verwenden diverse Ubuntu Versionen im zusammenspiel mit einem Samba und sind jetzt auf ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem im zusammenspiel mit Nautilus gestoßen.
<yogg> Wenn sich viele unterOrdner in einem Ordner befinden dauert es teilweise ewig bis Nautilus alle Ordner anzeigt, wobei es drauaf ankommt über was man gerade verbunden ist
<yogg> Lan 2-3 Sekunde, Wlan (im selben netz) 8-10 Sekunden, Openvpn über eine kabelgebundenes internet ca. 30 sek, über LTE und openvpn ca. 60 sek
<yogg> wir können uns nicht wiklich erklären wo das problem herkommt. Mit einem Mount und ls in der Console geht es immer quasi instant
<yogg> nur über die Grafische dauert es ewig
<yogg> unter windows tritt das problem nicht auf, dort wird auch alles sofort angezeigt
<yogg> fast so als würde Nautilus größere Datenmengen lesen, was aber nicht wirklich logisch ist
<yogg> Eventuell hat ja noch wer eine Idee wo das herkommen könnte. Ich habe mittlerweile einiges getestet und es nicht schneller bekommen.
<sdx23> yogg: hast du das in Nautilus gemountet oder extern gemountet und dann in Nautilus geöffnet?
<sdx23> i.e. gvfs versus cifs-mount
<yogg> sdx23: habe beides getestet. War immer gleich langsam. Bei einem manuellen mount konnte ich dann auch ein "ls" testen und da gibt es interesanterweise kine größere Zeitverzögerung
<yogg> Eventuell versucht nautilus irgendwelche thumbnails oder sonst was zu lesen damit die Ordner ein eigenes symbol bekommen?
<sdx23> yogg: ich habe dunkel etwas in Erinnerung von wegen "Verzeichnisgröße anzeigen". Kann aber auch bei einer anderen Sache gewesen sein. Hast du mal einen anderen Datiemanager getestet?
<sdx23> Sonst hilft es sicher, das smbd Log zu lesen.
<yogg> Wenn er wirklich die größe von jedem Verzeinis berechnet, dann wäre das eine Erklärung (dann müsste ich ihn überreden damit aufzuhören).
<yogg> das mit dem smb log ist noch eine idee. Wobei es im Windows schnell geht (somit eher kein server problem). Aber eventuell sehe ich dort was er denn macht
<NTQ> Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum bei Serverinstallationen von Ubuntu in der default .bashrc nur auf xterm-color statt auch auf xterm-256color getestet wird um Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen? Irgendeine Kompatibilität?
<NTQ> Bei mir ist $TERM nämlich generell immer xterm-256color und nicht xterm-color
<NTQ> Oder bin ich da sogar der einzige mit diesem "Problem"?
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich legacy
<Lembert321> Hallo, ich möchte die aktuelle Version des Pakets "eric" installieren. Laut "apt-cache policy" wurde gerade die Version 17.01-1 installiert. Es gibt aber aktuellere Versionen https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eric Wie komme ich über den Paketmanager an die aktuelle?
<le_bot> Title: eric package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<ghostcube> Lembert321: welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn?  
<Lembert321> ghostcube, 17.04
<ghostcube> dann ist für deine version das paket aktuell
<ghostcube> die neueren pakete sind für 17.10 und 18.04 
<Lembert321> das hab ich verstanden, ich möchte aber trotzdem die aktuellere version
<ghostcube> es kann sein dass die nicht funmktioniert
<ghostcube> das ist dir bewusst?
<Lembert321> das risiko geh ich ein
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eric/17.08-1
<le_bot> Title: 17.08-1 : eric package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<ghostcube> dor tfindest du 2 deb files 
<sdx23> !apt-pinning
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/eric-api-files_17.08-1_all.deb    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/eric_17.08-1_all.deb
<le_bot> Informationen zu Apt-Pinning finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<ghostcube> sdx23: näh 
<sdx23> doch. Muss man halt vernünftig machen.
<Lembert321> ah ok, danke für die info
<sdx23> Lembert321: falls du das mit Pinning machen möchtest, mach es richtig und informier dich genau wie es geht. Man kann sich damit auch sein System zerschiessen. Insofern besser wie ghostcube vorschlägt.
<Lembert321> ich les mir grad das wiki durch, danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-02
<m15k> Moin. Wenn ich mittels dhclient ne ipv6 adresse holen will, sieht das zwar ganz gut aus (https://gist.github.com/asbachb/65fbb23dc45c46e30f9d37c4edfc3009), aber "ip addr show" zeigt mir nur den lokalen link.
<le_bot> Title: gist:65fbb23dc45c46e30f9d37c4edfc3009 · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<dadrc> wer verteilt da v6 bei dir?
<m15k> @dadrc, um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das auch nicht so 100% klar. Ich habe von meinem Hoster einen Adressbereich beantragt, der hat mir ein /56 subnet zugewiesen und eine DUID. Jetzt war meine Annahme, dass ich mit der DUID und dhcp eine ip vom dhcpd vom Hoster zugewiesen bekomme.
<Frickelpit> m15k: zeig mal ein ip a im paste
<dadrc> klingt erstmal plausibel, scheint ja auch zu funktionieren
<m15k> @Frickelpit, https://gist.github.com/asbachb/eb62a91ef9b18678e530fe6cefc3ff10 - Im #ipv6 meinte jemand, dass der dhcp mir ein /56 subnet zugewiesen hat und ich jetzt nur eine addresse vergeben müsste (oder dem dhclient dahingehend konfigurieren muss, dass er eine zuweist).
<le_bot> Title: gist:eb62a91ef9b18678e530fe6cefc3ff10 · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<Frickelpit> m15k: und hast du das mal getan?
<m15k> Noch nicht. Ich schaue gerade wie ich dem dhclient das beibringen könnte.
<dakira> Moin. Ich will gerade was testen und weiss nicht genau, nach was ich googeln könnte. Vlt weiss ja jmd weiter:
<dakira> Mailserver kommunizieren optimalerweise untereinander per TLS. Wie nennt sich das genau? Am Ende suche ich gerade nach einer Möglichkeit von extern zu überprüfen, ob Mailserver das unterstützen.
<dadrc> mailserver untereinander machen smtp bzw ssmtp
<dadrc> rfc 3207 wäre der entsprechende standard dazu
<dadrc> für deinen server kriegste das noch raus, für alle möglichen empfänger eher schwierigf
<dadrc> sorry, smtps ist die offizielle abkürzung
<sdx23> Es gibt diverse Webseiten, die Tests gegen Server durchführen können. "mail tools" googeln
<dakira> dadrc: ahh.. Es ist tatsächlich STARTTLS als TLS-Layer innerhalb von SMPT.
<dakira> dadrc, sdx23: Und ich sehe gerade, dass ich, wenn ich mich per openssl mit einem Mailserver verbinde diesen fragen kann, ob er STARTTLS will..
<dakira> Danke für das sokratische Gespräch. ;)
<tomreyn> dakira: du willst testen ob ein bestimmter mailserver verschlüsselt transportierte mails empfangen kann? willst du auch wissen ob die verschlüsselung nach derzeitigen empfehlungen ausreichend sicher ist, oder ob darüber hinaus mails auch unverschlüsselt angenommen werden? was ist das ziel der nachforschungen?
<tomreyn> https://www.htbridge.com/ssl/ macht nen ganz guten tls test wenn du nichts selbst installieren willst.
<le_bot> Title: SSL/TLS Server Test | PCI DSS & HIPAA & NIST | Email TLS/STARTTLS (at www.htbridge.com)
<dakira> tomreyn: ich will wissen, ob zwei Mailserver untereinander bevorzugt verschlüsselt kommunizieren. Bei beiden bin ich mir sicher, dass diese auch unverschlüsselte Kommunikation annehmen. Ob die Transit-Verschlüsselung sicher ist, interessiert mich für meine aktuelle Nachforschung nicht.
<tomreyn> um abschätzen zu können ob zwei mailserver miteinander verschlüsselt kommunizieren werden müsstest du mindestens die konfiguration des absendenden mailservers kennen, und dann tests gegen den empfangenden mailserver (idealerweise von der gleichen quelladresse) fahren.
<dakira> tomreyn: danke..
<tomreyn> gerne
<tomreyn> dakira: wenn du testest müsstest du neben port 25 (starttls) auch ports 465 (smtps) und 587 (ebenfalls starttls) testen
<dakira> tomreyn: Alle genannten Ports unterstützen starttls und liefern gültige Zertifikate. Wenn ich mich unverschlüsselt versuche mit Port 25 von Mailserver 1 zu verbinden (per telnet) und von dort aus "EHLO mailserver2" aufrufe, wird die Verbindung direkt auf STARTTLS umgestellt. Umgekehrt das gleiche.
<dakira> tomreyn: damit habe ich die Information, die ich wollte, oder?
<tomreyn> dakira: nur wenn du die verbindnug vom gleichen quellserver auf die gleiche weise aufgebaut hast wie der es tun würde. aber das wird dir wohl kaum möglich sein.
<dakira> tomreyn: naja. er hat ja nur die drei Ports zur Auswahl und nur 25 unterstützt unverschlüsselte Verbindungen. Das kann ich bei beiden Servern ja selbst testen. Und beide stellen die Kommunikation nach einem EHLO Kommando automatisch auf starttls um. Bei beiden wird die Verbindung mit "Nice people say EHLO" abgebrochen, wenn man nicht EHLO sagt.
<tomreyn> dakira: wenn du beim absendenden mailserver testest wie er mails empfängt und daraus rückschlüsse darüber ziehen willst wie er mails versendest dann ist das eher fehleranfällig / geraten.
<tomreyn> und dann könnten auf dem empfangenden mailserver halt noch ip-adressbasierte konfigurationen (für einliefernde mailserver) hinterlegt sein,die du nicht kennst / abtesten kannst. jegliche betrachtung von außen wird also fehleranfällig sein.
<tomreyn> (aber es ist eine gute annäherung.)
<tomreyn> wir hätten diese unterhaltung vermutlich in #offtopic führen sollen fällt mir grade auf.
 * k1l_ drückt mal ein auge zu ;D
<dakira> tomreyn: ich teste das doch nicht beim absendenden Mailserver. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe: "Umgekehrt das gleiche."
<dakira> tomreyn: ich kann mich ja per telnet und openssl mit jedem beliebigen Mailserver verbinden.
<dakira> tomreyn: also ich teste das natürlich *auch* beim absendenden Mailserver. ;) PS: gerne weiter offtopic..
<tomreyn> dakira: hab ich soweit verstanden. ich denke was du testen kannst hast du getestet.
<tomreyn> aber wenn du noch fragen hast, frag. ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-03
<_thelion_> #kubuntu
<_thelion_> sorry, guys ... ich hab das join vergessen ;)
<west> Hallo
<west> Kann man den Zugriff des Schlüsselbund für den Chrome und deren ableger deaktivieren
<Huskar> Hallo! Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit Bluetooth audio: Zunächst ist Video und Audio synchonisiert, aber nach etwa 30 sec stottert Audio kurz und hat dann eine Verzögerung von 0,5 sec. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegt?
<ppq> kenn ich, das problem. hab aber keine funktionierende lösung
<jokrebel> *rat* es geht also um eine Videoanwendung?
<ppq> bluetooth unter linux ist aber eh kaputt
<ppq> da muss der poettering mal ran *duck*
<jokrebel> um es ganz zu töten?
<Huskar> ja, aber es hat ja funktioniert
<Huskar> ein halbes jahr lang
<Huskar> kann ich das bluetooth modul neu installieren?
<ppq> kannst du natürlich, wird aber nichts bringen
 * jokrebel vermutet die syncronisation ja beim Player
<Huskar> es ist bei allen playern, vlc, firefox etc
<jokrebel> und bei manchen Playern kann man das sogar justieren
<Huskar> es fängt ja normal an und lagt erst nach etwa 30 sec
<Huskar> dann stottert es wieder und lagt wieder anders
<jokrebel> bei allen Videoformaten?
<Huskar> also, ich habe einige videos durchprobiert, und es ist bei allen bisher. 
<jokrebel> nur noch kurzclips ansehen? *duck*
<jokrebel> was jetzt erst mal nichts über "verschiedene Formate getestet [ } ja [ ] nein" sagt
 * jokrebel vermutet "lauter Youtube Videos"
<Huskar> ne auch porn hub
<Huskar> kleiner Scherz
<Huskar> die datenverbindung sendet gerade 140 B/s, das ist wenig
<Huskar> ah ne falsch, 26.5 kb/s
<Huskar> scheint von der qualität des Audiosignals abzuhängen
<jokrebel> so lange Du das Datenformat nicht kennst sind das doch wohl alles nur Spekulatius, oder?
<jokrebel> Also Vermummungen
<jokrebel> ja genau - nicht nur Vermutungen sondern auch Verschleierungen die nicht Zielführend sind
<Huskar> welches datenformat soll ich denn probieren?
<jokrebel> alle? oder wenigstens die gängisten?
<Huskar> schön und welche Vermutung hast du?
<jokrebel> keine bisher, da noch kein greifbares Fehlerbild ;-)
<jokrebel> mehrere Player mit "was weiß ich" reicht eher nicht
<jokrebel> und ... ist es denn ohne Bluetooth tatsächlich _nicht_?
<Huskar> ja, direkt verbunden gibt es keine Probleme
<Huskar> es ist ja nicht nur bei video, auch bei reinen Audio Dateien fängt das ding an zu stottern
<jokrebel> kann aber dann ja kaum "nicht synchron zum Bild" sein
<Huskar> gut erkannt
<jokrebel> langsam kommen wir näher...
<jokrebel> eher schlecht erzählt
<sash_> Hab ich hier unter MacOS auch immer wieder. Unter Linux auch ständig. Ich schiebs meistens darauf, dass Bluetooth einfach kacke ist :/
<sash_> Freunde, die Windows benutzen, berichten Ähnliches. Zum Beisppiel beim zocken.
<k1l_> ist das nicht wegen dem drm kram bei bluetooth?
<Huskar> ne, unter Windows ist es 1a. Und wie gesagt es ist erst seit einigen Wochen bei Ubuntu 17.04, es lief Monate lang einwandfrei
<Huskar> ich habe mehrere Bluetooth Audiogeräte und es ist bei allen
<Huskar> es liegt an irgendeinem Parameter
<Huskar> im Treiber
<designpilot> Guten Abend
<madevil_> nabend
<designpilot> Ich werde ja bald mal endlich meinen Server in angriff nehmen auf Ubuntu 16.04 Basis. Habt Ihr einen Tipp eine Anleitung für das erstellen einer lokalen Entwicklungsumgebung, das eigentlich alles abgedeckt ist wie bei einem normalen Hosting Anbieter
<designpilot> ich möcht eigentlich alles über die Console administrieren wenn es geht und nicht noch Fremdtools dazu nehmen. Das einzige was ich gefunden hab was noch interessant ist, ist ein Bash Script mit dem man vHosts anlegen kann und die Schreibrechte dann auch stimmen.
<_moep_> entwicklungsumgebung fuer was?
<designpilot> vor allem stehe ich beim FTP Server an, denn der will ned so wie es sollte oder ich hab da was vergessen. Standard mässig beim installieren liegt das www ja unter /var/www/html 
<designpilot> Entwicklungsumgebung -> Testserver für meine Webprojekte, weil es gurckt ein wenig an immer alles direkt auf dem Produktivsystem zu tun darum lokal entwickeln und wenn alles OK dann = testumgebung -> produktivsystem
<_moep_> such dir ne anleitung deiner wahl fuer den/die webserver/db 
<designpilot> vor allem mit rsync ist das soo interessant von der Testumgebung das ganze direkt auf den Server zu ziehen
<designpilot> da gibt es soo viele von Digital Ocean über Hetzner und Thomas Krenn —> Kannst Du da nix empfehlen _moep_
<_moep_> da kannst du aber auch gleich mit ansible, cdist, chef, etc anfangen
<_moep_> noe
<designpilot> hmm ok
<_moep_> ich weiss ja nicht was genau du vor hast
<designpilot> @_moep_: LAMP Server MySQL (MariaDB), Apache 2.4, Ubuntu 16.04 und die PHP Versionen 5.6 bis 7.2
<_moep_> da muss ich passen
<designpilot> ok _moep_
<koegs> Bester Hinweis: keine lausigen bash-scripte von irgendwoher nutzen... Sondern Anleitungen lesen wie etwas einzurichten ist
<designpilot> @koegs: danke ;-) 
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-26
<Aurator> hallo zusammen, hab ein problem. Ubuntu 18 server hab wordpress installiert fail2ban nach dieser anleitung: https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-secure-your-lamp-server/  und insgesamt noch php-fcgid usw. mein Problem is nun das ich jetpack nich ans laufen krieg bekomme immer XML-RPC server accepts POST requests only.
<le_bot> Title: How to secure LAMP server | RoseHosting (at www.rosehosting.com)
<Aurator> keiner? Freiwillige vor
<tomreyn> meinst du ggf. Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS?
<tomreyn> "Ubuntu 18" gibt es nicht, gab es nicht, wird es nie geben.
<tomreyn> wegen des eigentlichen problems: was auch immer dir die meldung "server accepts POST requests only" zurück gibt ist das wo du ansetzen musst, das sieht mir nicht nach einem ubuntu-problem aus sondern nach einem problem mit irgendeiner webanwendung.
<tomreyn> achso wordpress ist das, ja, dann meld dich mal bei deren supportchannels.
<Aurator> okay mach ich danke
<tomreyn> bzw. dem von jetpack
<Aurator> andere frage: nach installation von wordpress und dem wieder einfügen meines Backups funktioniert jetpack nicht mehr sobald ich ein PHP Update gemacht habe
<tomreyn> jetpack ist nicht teil von ubuntu
<j0k> ist jetpack nicht ein Wordpress Plugin?
<PL7icnc> Guten Abend Gibt es eine möglihkeit ein hängendes Programm zustoppen
<PL7icnc> per Tastenkombination
<PL7icnc> xkill geht nicht ich bekomme kein Terminall an den Start 
<sdx23> PL7icnc: xkill auf eine Tastenkombination legen -- also, vorher gelegt haben :)
<PL7icnc> und woher weis das dann welches fenster
<sdx23> durch anklicken
<j0k> geht dann aber halt auch nur, wenn nicht alles eingefroren ist
<PL7icnc> die Mouse geht immer nur sonst geht garnix 
<j0k> PL7icnc: Da wird der Mauszeiger zu einem x und das schiebst Du dann über das Fenster und klickst
<PL7icnc> ok Danke 
<sdx23> klingt nach OOM oder hängendem nichtflüchtigem Speicher. Im ersteren Fall ist nicht viel zu tun, im letzteren je nachdem.
<k1l> strg+alt+t ist meistens shortcut für ein terminal. oder eben auf tty wechseln. aber das klingt nach kernel panic oder so, ra hilft meist nur sysreq
<ShiroNeko> hi. eine frage zu netplan/ etc/interfaces und ipv6. ich würde in beiden versionen neben der automatischen IPv6 noch eine statische fe:: eintragen. wie müsste die konfig dazu aussehen?
<ShiroNeko> bzw ein ULA fd::
<ShiroNeko> okay, für netplan hab ich es. brauche also nur die info wie ich es über die /etc/interfaces einrichte
<emanuel1205> guten abend habe einen problem busybox v1.22.1 war schon auf ubuntuusers bekomm es aber nicht hin nach der anleitung 
<k1l> was ist denn das problem?
<emanuel1205> rechner startet nicht mehr 
<k1l> ok, welches ubuntu ist da installiert? welcher fehler wird angezeigt? was ist gemacht worden bevor er nicht mehr ging?
<emanuel1205> mmint 18 sahra hab ich drauf und meine mutter hat nix gemacht von einen moment zum andreen startete der pc nicht mehr 
<k1l> dann guck im grub mal ob ein alter kernel noch bootet.
<k1l> aber für mint wirst du die mint jungs fragen müssen, da mint in den updates rumfummelt und die selber wissen was da anders zu ubuntu ist.
<k1l> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<emanuel1205> sind die deutsch sprachig 
<emanuel1205> mit welchen befehl kann ich das nacht schauen 
<k1l> ich weiß es nicht ob und wo ein deutscher mint support ist. kannst auch hier auf freenode mal gucken. sonst guck in deren foren
<emanuel1205> ok dann schau ich mir mal /list an 
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service zur Suche von Kanälen auf freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-27
<doev> moin.
<doev> Ich habe heir ein Textfile mit jeweils drei Werten pro Zeile, getrennt durch ein Space: x y z
<doev> Diese Texttabelle ist sortiert nach x,y
<doev> Ich brauche die Sortierung aber nach y,x .... Gibt es ein tool, dass die Arbeit erledigt?
<ppq> doev, ja, das geht mit sort -k
<ppq> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17478511/what-does-the-k-parameter-do-in-the-sort-function-linux-bash-scripting
<le_bot> Title: What does the k parameter do in the sort function (Linux Bash Scripting)? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<doev> dann brauche ich Spaltenüberschriften in der ersten Zeile, oder?
<ppq> ne, bei -k gibt man den trenner an und dann die "spalte" nach der sortiert werden soll
<ppq> bei x,y und du willst nach y sortieren, müsste das so sein: sort -t ',' -k2
<ppq> überschriften brauchst du keine
<doev> sehr schön :) .... und mit -c prüfe ich die Sortierung
<ppq> übrigens sind deine umlaute irgendwie kaputt
<doev> ok, dake für den Hinweis. Bei mir sheen die Normal aus. äöü
<ppq> hier kommen nur fragezeichen, weiß auf schwarz :) steht dein client und alles was dazwischen ist auf utf-8?
<doev> üöä
<j0k> hier sieht man auch alle Umlaute passend…
<doev> ü
<Frickelpit> kaputt
<doev> ü
<doev> jetzt äber
<Frickelpit> si
<doev_test> UTF8 und musste neu verbinden .... XChat
<doev> brauchte die Sortierung übrigens um eine XYZ-File in ein GEO-Tiff umzuwandeln. Nicht, dass ppq sich mit GIS/Rasterdaten uskennt :)
<brief> is it possible to run something on a terminal while nobody is logged in? for example show a screensaver (run the screensaver script) while nobody is logged in on tty1
<koegs> brief: hier bitte auf deutsch
<brief> Ist es möglich, etwas auf einem Terminal auszuführen, während niemand angemeldet ist? Zeigen Sie beispielsweise einen Bildschirmschoner an (führen Sie das Bildschirmschoner-Skript aus), während niemand bei tty1 angemeldet ist
<koegs> ich verstehe nicht ganz was das eigentliche ziel ist, aber es gibt cron und es gibt tmux
<koegs> oder ist das eine hausaufgaben-frage? O.o
<brief> das ziel ist es, statt einem ausgeloggten terminal einen screensaver zu zeigen
<brief> nur der optik wegen
<brief> bei tastendruck soll sich dann die standardanmeldung zeigen
<brief> auf keinen fall soll man aber mit ctrl + c o.ä. auf ein tty kommen, wo jemand eingeloggt ist (desja kla)
<brief> ich sehe nicht wie tmux helfen könnte
<brief> bei cron auch nicht
<brief> ich würde mich eher fragen, ob es ÜBERHAUPT MÖGLICH ist, etwas auszuführen auf einem tty wenn niemand eingeloggt ist
 * j0k hat das Vorhaben noch nicht ganz verstanden
<j0k> den Grund schon gleich gar nicht
<brief> der Grund ist schwer zu packen
<brief> soll nur nicht so schwarz aussehen
<brief> also statt terminal ein screensaver
<brief> dass es dabei was zu lernen gibt, ist einer weiterer Grund :)
<brief> wenn z.B. tty4 aktiv ist (Ctrl+Alt+F4), dann soll sich dort was bunt bewegen, ohne dass jemand Ctrl+C drücken kann und dann eingeloggt ist
<sdx23> klingt als wolltest du getty ersetzen. Oder wie koegs schon meinte, tatsächlich screen oder tmux. Was sich nicht ausschließen muss.
<brief> sdx23 das zu ersetzen hört sich auf jeden fall richtig an
<brief> richtig vom prinzip, falsch wenn man realistisch bleibt :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-28
<bumb> nach welchen kriterien sollte man entscheiden, ob man ubuntu 18.04 LTS oder ubuntu 19.10 verwendet?
<k1l> willst du in 6 monaten ein systemupgrade machen?
<k1l> ab release hast du bei einem nicht-LTS nur 9 monate lebenszeit. bei dem LTS (18.04) hast du 3 bis 5 jahre zeit bis du zum nächsten LTS aktualisieren musst.
<bumb> haben systemupgrades nachteile?
<k1l> neuer kernel, neue programmversionen etc.
<k1l> nur du kannst das bei den nicht-LTS halt nicht aussitzen.
<bumb> also ich habe kein problem damit, alles halbe jahr eine neue version zu installieren, wenn du das meinst
<k1l> bei 19.10 ist das ja eh nur einmal, weil du dann ja auf einer LTS "landest"  (die 20.04) und die kann man wieder länger aussitzen.
<bumb> welche version nutzt du?
<k1l> also für den desktop würde ich 19.10 nehmen und das upgraade in einem halben jahr machen. für einen server würde ich 18.04 nehmen. auch weil es da die livepatch kernel support gibt
<bumb> ok, es ist aber nicht so, dass eine LTS-version stabiler/ausgereifter wäre als eine nicht-LTS-version, oder?
<k1l> doch schon.
<bumb> ah, ok, dann würde ich doch eher 18.04 bevorzugen
<k1l> die LTS werden schon so zusammengestellt, dass da alle wissen, dass das für die nutzung von 3-5 jahren ausgelegt ist. da sind keine neuerungen drin, die brand heiss sind etc.
<k1l> neuerungen wie neue desktops oder große programmsprünge /änderungen werden nach der LTS eingebaut, sodass sie dann zur nächsten LTS getestet und ausgereift sind.
<bumb> ich kann mir vielleicht auch mal reviews zu den jeweiligen versionen durchlesen
<bumb> danke und gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-29
<Aurator>     Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich suche eine Backup Lösung eventuell nur Partitionen als Image. Verstehe ich das richtig das ich dann im Notfall einfach die Partition über eine LIVE CD wieder einspielen kann? Und grundsätzlich wüsst ich gern ob meine Vermutung stimmt:Sichere ich den /etc/ und den /var/ ordner und spiele es später wieder zurück (ordner in tar.gz file und später einfach wieder e
<Aurator> Guten Morgen erstmal 
<koegs> deine Nachricht war abgeschnitten, letzter Teil: " (ordner in tar.gz file und später einfach wieder e"
<Aurator> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich suche eine Backup Lösung eventuell nur Partitionen als Image. Verstehe ich das richtig das ich dann im Notfall einfach die Partition über eine LIVE CD wieder einspielen kann? Grundsätzlich wüsst ich gern ob die Vermutung stimmt:Sichere ich den /etc/ und den /var/ ordner und spiele es später wieder zurück (ordner in tar.gz file & einfach entpacken um den gleichen
<Aurator> Zustand zu erreichen)
<Frickelpit> Sofern du keine großen Änderungen gemacht hast, ist das sichern von /etc eigentlich überflüssig. Und wenn du in /etc Änderungen gemacht hast, würd ich nur diese sichern.
<LetoThe2nd> image != tarball, ganz grundsätzlich
<Frickelpit> Das Verzeichnis /var lohnt sich in den meisten Fällen auch nicht.
<Aurator> Okay ich hatte eine Apache+php+letsencrypt installation auf /etc/ die ich gesichert hatte in ein tar.gz file und nach der neuinstallation zurück gespielt wurden... die dazugehörigen Internetseiten hatte ich auch gesichert und zurückgespielt. Lief aber nicht oder hätte ich alle Module neu aktivieren müssen ?
<Aurator> LetoThe2nd: tarball ist ein programm vermutlich? :)
<LetoThe2nd> Aurator: "tarball" ist umgangssprachlich für alles das mit tar gepackt wurde. und du hast ausdrücklich tar.gz genannt, also... tarballs :)
<Aurator> ah nein grad gelesen@ LetoThe2nd ^^ im Endeffekt die tar.gz file 
<LetoThe2nd> Aurator: na dann halt tar.gz != image
<LetoThe2nd> unter images versteht man grundsätzlich binärbasierte abbilder, wohingegen tar.gz (und anverwandtes) dateibasiert ist.
<LetoThe2nd> also die frage, was willst du denn *eigentlich*
<LetoThe2nd> (wobei man sagen muss, images sind AFAIK nur unter windows und konsorten tatsächlich relevant)
<Aurator> Okay, ich will im Schadensfall wenn ich das system mal wieder abgeschossen hab oder eben nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann wo mein Fehler lag ich auf einen gewissen Zustand zurück kann. Ich installiere dann immer Linux neu und installiere alles von vorn und hoffe drauf die richtigen Tutorials wieder zu finden usw.
<Aurator> Da ich sonst nur mit Windows arbeite kenn ich das nur so das man ein Image macht und dieses dann wieder einspielt falls dort mal die platte abraucht oder sonstiges. 
<Frickelpit> Sichere die Dateien, an denen du rumfummelst
<tomreyn> snapshots kann man machen, aber das sind halt keine backups.
<tomreyn> die bessere lösung für dieses "alte konfiguration (aber nicht die daten) wieder herstellen" nennt man deployment
<tomreyn> das ist aber etwas aufwändig und lohnt sich ggf. für ein einzelnes system nicht wenn du nicht perfektionist bist.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn mans jetzt mal ganz genau nimmt wäre es für die 100%ige strategie eigetnlich notwendig den usecase als gesamtes zu verstehen
<LetoThe2nd> aber als standardlösung würde ich einfach rdiff-backup oder was ähnliches über die relevanten, gefummelten verzeichnisse vorschlagen.
<Aurator> Also versteh ich richtig wenn ich normal die Ordner zurück spiele (tarball entpacke) müsste alles so sein wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich diesen erstellt habe ink. der aktivierten Konfigurationen?
<Aurator> schaue mir das rdiff-backup auf jeden fall auch an 
<tomreyn> vorausgesetzt dass die gleiche ubuntu-version mit der gleichen software in der gleichen version aus den gleichen apt-quellen installiert ist, ja
<Aurator> Ja nehme immer das gleiche ubuntu iso um den Stick zu erstellen. Und die APT Installation habe ich herausgefunden kann man sich als liste erstellen lassen und dann später anhand dieser wieder hinzufügen. Ob das in der Praxis so funktioniert muss ich passen das habe ich grad erst herausgefunden
<tomreyn> was du mit "die APT Installation [..] kann man sich als liste erstellen lassen" meinst ist mir unklar.
<LetoThe2nd> tomreyn: dpkg --get-selections wahrscheinlich
<tomreyn> hmm vielleicht, aber das wäre ja nur die halbe miete
<LetoThe2nd> klar
<Aurator> Ja genau get selections ^^ 
<Aurator> Und warum nur die halbe miete also was kann ich da anders machen ?
<koegs> vor allem wäre es durchaus sinnvoller sich selber eine Anleitung zu schreiben was man gemacht hat um sein ziel zu erreichen anstatt auf tutorials im internet zu vertrauen, die irgendwann weg sind
<koegs> so ist man gezwungen zu verstehen was man tut und man hätte eine bessere chance das auch auf anderen systemen als ubuntu wieder ans laufen zu kriegen
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: das meinte ich mit use case. oft wäre es sinnvoller das ganze in ein puppet/chef-rezept oder auch ein dockerfile zu packen... je nachdem
<LetoThe2nd> aber mal was anverwandtes: wenn ich ne art live-ubuntu mit diversem vorbereitetem gedöns für nen usb-stick erstellen will, gibts da was annähernd sinnvoll automatisierbares?
<tomreyn> "halbe miete": die liste verfügbarer pakete braucht man noch, apt-mark -daten und, debconf-konfigurationen und die konfigurationen aus /etc/apt/
<j0k> ...da ist ein komplettes Image zurückspielen schon einfacher IMHO
<tomreyn> einfacherer ja, sauberer nein. kommt halt drauf an wie diszipliniert der user so ist.
<Aurator> wie kann man denn dies von dir genannten Dinge noch mitsichern, macht das rdiff oder rsnapshop? 
<tomreyn> LetoThe2nd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<le_bot> Title: LiveCDCustomization - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hmm, bin nicht sicher ob das noch aktuell ist
<LetoThe2nd> tomreyn: danke - aber schaut nicht so aus
<tomreyn> ja, sorry, veraltet
<tomreyn> wenn du nach    respin ubuntu iso    suchst solltest du aber was finden
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay, danke
<Aurator> was ist mit duplicato macht das sinn?
<Aurator> oder etckeeper
<tomreyn> vieles macht sinn, kommt halt drauf an wofür
<Aurator> es mir so einfach wie möglich zu machen denn so richtig schlauer bin ich noch nicht geworden
<Aurator> apt sources list hab ich mir grad ein backup von geholt
<unicatx> Hallo, ich installiere jetzt xubuntu auf acer aspire 3 ... istallation ist gelaufen , aber leider es wird Linux nicht gebootet.. in boot priority order ist nur der Eintrach 1.WindowsBootManager zu sehen. Kann ich das irgendwie gerade biegen, oder ist es zu spät?
<unicatx> in BIOS gibt es Boot Mode (UEFI/Legacy) und Secure Boot
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-30
<Amlin> Moin, kann mir jemand bei RDP weiterhelfen. Ich versuche zwei geräte mit dem Tool Remmina zu verbinden. Auf meinem Raspberry pi 3 habe ich es wunderbar geschafft. Das packet xrdp installier und systemctl start xrdp beim RP3 und dan mit Remmina einfach drauf. Wenn ich das gleiche mit einem Rechner versuche, komme ich mit Putty über ssh drauf, aber
<Amlin> Reminna hat einfach einen schwarzes Display und bricht nach einigen Minuten ab.
<Amlin> Manchmal kommt ein stück oben in der Ecke von dem Display rüber, bricht aber nach einigen Minuten weder zusammen. Fehen mir vielleicht irgendwelche Packete??
<j0k> beide Rechner haben Ubuntu?
<Amlin> Der eine ja, der andere läuft aktuell mit Arch
<Amlin> Aber der mit Arch ist der Hauptrechner von dem ich auf den Ubuntu möchte. Mit dem Arch Rechner habe ich es ja mit dem RP3 hinbekommen.
<j0k> und welcher ist dann welcher?
<j0k> ah
<j0k> wie hast Du am ubunturechner den Screen freigegeben?
<j0k> Und das ganze soll nur local sein?
<Amlin> Ja, soll local sein. Was meinst Du mit der freigabe
<Amlin> Beim Ubuntu einfach nur xrdp installiert und systemctl start xrdp gestartet. Das hat bei dem RP3 gereicht um mit Remmina sich zu verbinden
<j0k> ich hab mit RDP nicht so die Erfahrung. Ist ja auch ein proprietäres Netzwerkprotokoll von Microsoft für den Fernzugriff auf Windows-Computer eigentlich. Ich nutz meist VNC oder X2go
<j0k> Amlin: möglicherweise hilft Dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rdesktop/
<le_bot> Title: rdesktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Amlin> Ich bekomme auch keine Meldung, wie z.B "Konnte nicht verbunden werden". Es funktioniert ja eigentlich, nur es kommt ein Stück von dem Display an und bricht dan ab :(
<Amlin> rdesktop habe ich auch schon versucht, da bekomme ich auch Fehlermeldungen
<j0k> na mit Fehlermeldungen kann man dann aber ja wenigstens eventuell was anfangen
<j0k> warum man aber für nicht-Windows RDP nutzen möchte erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht ganz
<Amlin> War die erste möglichkeit, die ich gefunden habe, ich muss eben weg für 1 stunde. Danach komme ich wieder mit den fehlermeldungen :)
<Amlin> So, ich wäre wieder da :)
<ring0> na dann schieß mal los. dann findet sich eventuell auch jemand zum helfen :)
<Amlin> Gestern hatte ich zumindest Fehlermeldungen mit rdesktop, heute habe ich gar keine verbindung
<Amlin> ssh läuft ohne Probleme, aber rdesktop schreibt keine verbindung. Habe rdesktop auf beiden geräten installiert 
<Almin> Nach dem Neustart klappt es wieder mit rdesktop, aber mit der Fehlermeldung "Connection established using plain RDP.ERROR: rdp.c:128: rdp_recv(), unexpected stream overrun0000 03......"
<j0k> mal Google damit beworfen?
<Almin> gestern ja, aber die ergebnisse waren nicht ganz so
<Almin> Ich versuche gerade den anderen weg zu gehen, also von dem anderen zu dem anderen gerät zu verbinden mal schauen
<j0k> aha…
<j0k> …den anderen Weg vom Anderen zum anderen Gerät … 
<Almin> genau, aber arch hat das xrdp Packet nicht zum installieren, somit wird es mit Remmina und RDP schonmal nicht gehen. Versuche es gerade mit rdesktop und dem anderen weg :)
<j0k> hattest Du nicht erzählt, dass mit RPi und Arch über xrdp bereits gehen würde?
<Almin> Ja, aber da hatte ich das xrdp Packet auf dem Arch wo Ubuntu drauf war, auf dem Arch hatte ich nur Remmina ohne dem xrdp Packet
 * j0k kann nicht wirklich folgen
<Almin> xrdp auf RP3 und Remmina auf dem Arch = funktioniert.
<Almin> Jetzt den anderen weg mit zwei Rechnern. xrdp auf Arch, was ja nicht geht
<j0k> nur hat halt weder der RPi noch das Arch was mit Ubuntu zu tun
<Almin> wieso, auf dem RP3 war ein Ubuntu mit xrdp
<Almin> Ich kann nicht von Ubuntu auf den Arch mit xrdp, RDP Remmina den test durchfüren, weil einfach Arch das xrdp Packet nicht hat.
<Almin> Das hatte aber der RP3, da er auf Ubuntu war und ich bei dem Arch nur Remmina haben musste.
<Almin> So, ich habe es jetzt mit x2go versucht die beiden Geräte zu verbinden, der Client sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Ich habe keine Fehlermeldungen, der Bildschirm ist aber schwarz. Der Name des Gerätes wird aber im Fenster angezeigt, wieso ist der Bildschirm aber schwarz.
<Almin> Ich bitte um Hilfe. Ich schaffe es nicht, zwei Linux Maschienen mit Remote zu verbinden. Gnome mit XFCE. Weder x2go noch rdesktop. RDP mit Remmina liefert einfach einen schwarzen Desktop wie x2go auch.
<Almin> SSH verbindung mit Putty klappt aber ohne Probleme. Ich benötige aber die UI :(
<j0k> mal ssh -X versucht?
<Almin> Ja, mit meinem Tool bekomme ich die meldung, moment
<j0k> wieso "tool"?
<j0k> im Terminal statt ssh 192.168.x.x    mit -X verbinden
<j0k> und dann ein GUI Programm aufrufen
<Almin> Das wusste ich nicht, ich dachte man kann nur über ssh jedes Tool mit -x starten
<Almin> Ich habe es auch immer mit Putty gemacht, dort find eich die -X nicht. Versuche es gerade direkt über terminal mit ssh -X
<j0k> Putty^^ 
<j0k> warum lauter Windowskram nutzen wenn Windows gar nicht im Spiel ist?
<j0k> siehe auch man ssh
<Almin> Weil es dafür im Netzt viele Videos gibt. Ich wollte mein RP3 auf Linux mit einem Linux verbinden, das erste Video war mit Remmina xrdp und Putty um auf dem RP3 das sytemctl start xrdp zu machen ^
<j0k> ohje Videoanleitungen ;-)
<Almin> Ja, das merke ich auch gerade ^^
<Almin> Aber ssh mit -X im Terminal läuft 1A. Das Wochenende ist erst mal gerettet. Dankeschön
<Almin> Ich würde aber schon gerne den ganzen Rechner sehen möchten. Also mit x2go oder ähnliches einrichten
<Almin> Ein Problem habe ich aber immer noch, wen ich jetzt ein Tool starte über ssh -X sieht man es ja aber auf dem anderen Rechner nicht auf dem Display. Sprich, wen ich das ssh fenster schließe, sehe ich nicht den aktuellen stand von dem Tool
<Almin> Das ist doch alles voll der Mist. Ich möchte einen Rechner einstellen, der Wird was machen müssen und ich möchte über Remote wissen was da passiert.
<Almin> Ich könnte jetzt zu Not den Rechner manuell einstellen und dan mit ssh verbinden und ein screenshot machen, aber das ist doch mist :(
<j0k> wenn Du alles und genau den gleichen Desktop mit Fenstern sehen willst nimm VNC
<j0k> also gespiegelt
<Almin> Das Tool Remmina hat auch die Funktion VNC, jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich das VNC auf dem Rechner einrichen kann auf das ich zugreifen möchte
<k1l> !vnc
<le_bot> Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<j0k> bin mir grad nicht sicher. Ich glaub ich nutze tightVNC
<j0k> moment ich schau mal
<Almin> Ich wundere mich, das XRDP mit Remmina mit dem RP3 geht, aber nicht mit zwei Rechnern
<j0k> closed source quark
<Almin> Aber es geht zumindest :(  Ich bin gerade den halben tag dabei, zwei Rechner mit Remote zu verbinden, das ist quark
<Almin> Kann das vielleicht daran liegen, das der eine Rechner (Server) im Live Modus vom USB ist??
<Almin> Ich habe jetzt tightvncserver auf den rechner installiert, komme aber mit Remmina nicht drauf. verbindung fehlgeschlagen
<Almin> So, über vnc lehnt der VNC Viewer ab :(
<j0k> irgendwelche Firewalls am laufen vielleicht?
<Almin> Nichts
<j0k> ich nutz übrigens x11vnc und zum Verbinden Remmina
<Almin> Ich habe ja auch Remmina und habe es mit vnctight versucht. Remmina sagt fehlgeschlagen ich wusste damit aber nicht, ob der Server wirklich läuft.
<Almin> Habe mir deswegen VNC Viewer installiert, und der sagt abgeleht. Was soll der mist
<k1l> schau mal in die logs warum das nicht klappt anstatt einfach nur blind programme durchzuprobieren.
<Almin> Ich versuche es gerade mit x11vnc damit ich einen Ansprechspartner habe ^
<Almin> Im wiki steht wie man bei x11vnc das passwort setzt, wie starte ich aber das ding
<Almin> eiinfach x11vncserver???
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/#Starten-und-Stoppen
<le_bot> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Almin> Also vncserver ich dachte x11vnc hätte einen anderen befehl dafür wie tightvnc
<Almin> Remmina sagt fehlgeschlagen, der server läuft
<Almin> Was gibt Ihr bei Benutzernamen und Passwort bei Remmina ein, die Daten von dem Rechner, oder von dem Server?
<Almin> Der VNC Viewer fragt nicht mal nach dem Passwort und sagt schon abgeleht
<j0k> Almin: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/
<le_bot> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * j0k hat das Passwort bei remmina hinterlegt
<Almin> Da stehen die Viewer alle drinne, da steht aber nicht, wie man die Viewer einzurichten hat
<j0k> Server: IP-Adresse:5900    Benutzername: Dein Benutzer    Benutzerpasswort: Dein Passwort
<j0k> aber ich geh jetzt dann ins Bett. 
<Almin> Welches passwort
<Almin> Von dem Rechner oder dem vnc server
<j0k> das von Dir festgelegte
<Almin> Wieso setze ich überhaupt das passwort bei vnc
<Almin> Schon klar, aber von dem rechner wo der vncserver läuft oder von dem vnc server ansich
<j0k> vom VNC Server. Und wenn Du ssh Tunnel nutzt musst Du natürlich auch das eintragen
<Almin> Ich bin verwirrt, aber Danke ich teste alles mal aus
<Almin> Gute Nacht und vielen Dank
<xS1m0n> moin
<xS1m0n> Almin: noch wach? Ich nutze auch x11vnc, vielleicht kann ich dir ja helfen
<Almin> Ich werde heute noch lange wach sein, ich muss das heute eingerichtet haben
<xS1m0n> bin erst seit ein paar Stunden hier, weiß also nicht, worum es geht. Gib mir doch nochmal die Eckdaten durch
<Almin> Erstmal den Server, dort einfach x11vnc installieren und mit "sudo x11vnc -storepasswd KENNWORT /etc/x11vnc.pass " das Password setzen
<Almin> Und dan mit vncserver den server einfach starten
<xS1m0n> du willst den vnc Server als root laufen lassen?
<Almin> Ich habe auf dem rechner wo x11vncserver laufen wird nur den benutzer root
<Almin> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, für was ich das passwort dem server vergeben muss, wen der Viewer nicht danach fragt.
<xS1m0n> Wenn das Passwort gesetzt ist wird der Viewer auch danach fragen
<xS1m0n> Aber dann geht der Viewer schon?
<Almin> ok, soweit bin ich dann noch nicht^^
<xS1m0n> also ich starte x11vnc mit x11vnc -display :0
<xS1m0n> und natürlich -passwdfile ~/.vnc/passwd
<xS1m0n> weil sonst hast du zwar die PW-File angelegt, aber nutzt sie nicht
<Almin> Ich versuche ja über den Viewer mich zu verbinden
<xS1m0n> und was sagt der so?
<Almin> Abgelehnt
<Almin> Und das Tool Remmina sagt Fehlgeschlagen
<Almin> Ich habe das Video hier gefunden ich gehe das mal kurz eben durch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6X4Z-DjO1E
<le_bot> Title: Remote Desktop in Linux with X11VNC - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Almin> Ich hab es, ich habe bei dem Viewer die Port eingabe nicht gemacht 
<Almin> Über den VNC Viewer klappt es wunderbar
<Almin> Ich versuche es mal mit Remmmina
<xS1m0n> und?
<Almin> Remmina geht auch wunderbar. Einfach bei Benutzernamen und Passwort nichts eingeben und natürlich den Port :)
<xS1m0n> dann läuft aber auch der x11vnc ohne Passwort
<xS1m0n> da habe ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen, um welches Netzwerk es da geht, würde aber trotzdem sagen so ein Passwort kann nicht schaden
<xS1m0n> startest du x11vnc eigentlich als service oder willst du das immer von Hand starten?
<Almin> Mich möchte einfach auf einen Notebook damit zugreifen, der oben auf dem Dachboden läuft und seine sache macht. Das notebook hängt an einer Box mit wlan an der aber kein Internet hängt. Also alles nur Local und ohne Internet :)
<xS1m0n> Heimnetz?
<Almin> Ne, der Notebook hängt einfach an einer Box ohne Internet auf dem Bachboden. Ich verbinde mich mit Wlan an die Box und habe zugriff auf den rechner oben
<Almin> Ich stelle gerade aber fest, wen ich Remmina schließe beendet sich auch das terminal fester mit x11vnc und ich kann mich nicht mehr verbinden und muss den server wieder starten
<xS1m0n> man x11vnc "by default x11vnc closes after one connection and does not allow multiple connections at the same time"
<xS1m0n> -shared -> mehrere Clients gleichzeitg
<Almin> ne nur ein client. 
<xS1m0n> -forever -Y x11vnc läuft weiter
<xS1m0n> -Y sollte -> werden
<xS1m0n> also -forever ist dann wohl dein Freund, wenn du wirklich möchtest, dass das dauerhaft läuft
<Almin> wie soll ich das alles dem viewer geben ich darte den viewer oder remmina über die UI und nicht terminal
<xS1m0n> ich dachte, du hast das Video gesehen? :)
<xS1m0n> -forever ist ein Parameter von x11vnc
<xS1m0n> also du machst ssh auf deinen server, und da dann x11vnc -forever -rfbauth /path/to/file &
<Almin> also das kommt auf den server bei starten und nicht bei dme viewer
<xS1m0n> Naja, auch wenn das Video nicht so toll war, er hat ungefähr 5 Sekunden über eine systemd unitfile geredet
<xS1m0n> Das heißt du legst x11vnc als Dienst an der beim hochfahren automatich gestartet wird
<Almin> Das brauche ich nicht, das Notebook läuft Live vom USB Stick, er soll halt nur nicht beim rausgehen aus dem viewer sich schließen
<xS1m0n> ich weiß übrigens immernoch nicht, wofür du das brauchst. Ich würde grundsätzlich erstmal dagegen argumentieren, das dauerhaft laufen zu lassen, sondern lieber immer dann, wenn gebraucht, schnell per SSH starten
<Almin> Einfach den x11server mit --forever starten dann klappt es auch
<xS1m0n> ein - reicht :)
<Almin> Das mit der ssh ist eine gute idee, mit ssh komme ich auf den rechner drauf. Nur mit Remmina RDP also xrdp hat es nicht geklappt, deswegen bin ich auf VNC gekommen
<xS1m0n> bei den RDP implementierung kannst du auch meines Wissens nach nicht den Laptop Bildschirm an sich steuern sondern der macht eine neue Sitzung auf
<xS1m0n> also du siehst in deinem Client was anderes als auf dem Laptop
<Almin> Ne, bei dem RP3 hat es geklappt mit RDP. Dort bin ich mit remmina über RDP drauf und konnte arbeiten und nach den schließen und wieder drauf hatte ich das alte display mit den fenstern
<Almin> Also es kann gerne auf dem Client was anderes sein, aber das soll auch weiteerhin bleiben wen ich nach ein paar stunden wieder drauf gehe
<Almin> Ich habe ssh -S
<Almin> Ich habe es mit ssh -x versucht, aber wen ich da was starte und raus und wieder rein gehe, sind die fenter weg
<Almin> Ich teste gerade ob ich den x11vnc server über ssh starten kann damit er nicht immer laufen muss
<xS1m0n> ssh -X leitet die Ausgaben einzelner Fenster an deinen Client um. Das heißt die Fenster sind an deine SSH Sitzung gebunden. Trennst du die SSH Sitzung werden die Prozesse beendet
<xS1m0n> einfach x11vnc -options &
<xS1m0n> also das & am Ende startet das als Hintergrundprozess, dann kannst du auf der Konsole noch arbeiten
<Almin> Das mit ssh -x habe ich verstanden. Aber x11vnc -option & ??
<xS1m0n> naja also halt x11vnc -forever und was du sonst noch so an -options angeben willst und dann ganz ans Ende ein &
<Almin> Und was macht dieses &?
<xS1m0n> 22:13 <xS1m0n> also das & am Ende startet das als Hintergrundprozess, dann kannst du auf der Konsole noch arbeiten
<Almin> Verstehe ich nicht
<Almin> Ich bin doch Live drauf wieso jetzt Hintergrund und was soll die konsole
 * xS1m0n ist verwirrt
<xS1m0n> meintest du nicht gerade, du möchtest x11vnc per SSH starten?
<Almin> Das wird zu viel, Ja ich dachte ich starte x11vnc über die ssh um den nicht immer laufen zu lassen dan mache ich den viewer zu und dann ist auch der x11vnc wieder aus. Dan gehe ich wieder über ssh auf den rechner und starte den x11vnc server wieder. Das meine ich
<xS1m0n> Dann musst du aber das SSH Fenster so lange offen lassen, wie du per VNC drauf bist. Wenn du das SSH Fenster zu machst geht dann auch der Viewer/x11vnc zu. Das passiert nicht, wenn du beim starten von x11vnc ein & ans Ende setzt. Dann geht x11vnc trotzdem aus, wenn du deinen VNC Viewer zu machst, du kannst aber vorher schon das SSH Fenster zu machen
<Almin> OK, also ich gehe mit ssh auf den rechner mit dem x11vnc server und starte es mit x11vnc -xy & und was habe ich dan
<xS1m0n> hm?
<Almin> ok, ich habs
<Almin> wenn ich das ssh fenter zu mache beendet sich auch der x11vnc server logisch, den wie du oben schreibt beenden sich die prozesse bei ssh schließen.
<Almin> Dan starte ich es mit ssh x11vnc mit dem & und der server schließt sich nur wenn ich den vieweer schließe und nicht, wenn ich das ssh fenter schließe
<xS1m0n> richtig
<Almin> Aber ich könnte doch auch das ssh fenter solange auf lassen bis ich den viewer verwenden möchte, läuft doch auf das gleiche dann heraus
<xS1m0n> na klar
<xS1m0n> das war ja nur ein Vorschlag von mir, wenn du das SSH Fenster noch für was anderes verwenden möchtest oder schließen möchtest
<xS1m0n> du musst das nicht machen
<Almin> ok, ich dachte da wäre noch ein unterschied. Vielen vielen Dank 
<Almin> So, ich muss schnell auf den Dachboden^^ Sonst wird es zu spät
<Almin> Vielen Vielen Dank. Morgen versuche ich das ganze mal mit x2go umzusetzen, das wollte heute nicht ganz, hatte einfach ein schwarzes Display
<xS1m0n> vnc reicht dir nicht?
<Almin> Doch, aber ich lasse mich ungerne geschlagen ^^ Möchte einfach auf den Grund gehen
<Almin> Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich dort wieder was mit den Port falsch gemacht wie bei vnc :)  
<Almin> So, ich bin weg. Vielen vielen Dank nochmal
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-01
<ludste> eine Frage: kennt sich jemand mit samba bzw. smbclient aus?
 * j0k kennt sich nur mit Metafragen aus
<ludste> ok, versuch's mal: smbclient //speedport.ip/xxx/ , Passwort eingeben, Resultat: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<j0k> klingt nach falschen Zugangsdaten
<ludste> ach so: Lubuntu 19.04 mit KDE als Oberfläche
<ludste> im Dolphin-Fenster bekomme aber alles, was ich haben will, Passwort richtig, Dateien hin und her mit meiner Oberläche ...
<xS1m0n> ludste: wirst du vom smbclient auch nach dem User befragt? bzw ist der share-user anders als dein system-user?
<ludste> der Name ist etwas anders als in der Arbeitsumgebung, aber 'ne andere Frage ist mir gerade eingefallen: ich benutze nicht Windows 7 oder was ähnliches, sondern den Router Speedport W 724V
<xS1m0n> wenn du nur smbclient //server eingibst, nimmt er als Benutzernamen, um sich am entfernten Server zu authentifizieren, den Benutzernamen, mit dem du gerade auf deinem Lubuntu angemeldet bist
<xS1m0n> wenn sich also dein Lubuntu Benutzername von dem auf dem Speedport unterscheidet musst du dem smbclient mit -U noch den Benutzernamen auf dem Speedport angebe
<ludste> Prima, es funktioniert :-) , das mit dem -U hab ich nicht beachtet!
<jimsio> hallo, ich hatte bis jetzt eine tl-wdn4800-wifi-karte im pc mit der ich ohne probleme arbeit konnte. bei einem umzug sind die antennen abhandengekommen, sodass ich als schnellen ersatz vor ort nur einen usb-stick (tl-wn821n v5) organisieren konnte. funktioniert grundsätzlich pluginplay, allerdings nur mit 0,5-1 mbit (unter win10 keine probleme). auf der website gibt es einen treiber (allerdings von 2016, support kernel 3.10). da ich
<jimsio>  kein experte bin und da wahrscheinlich einiges vermurksen kann, wenn den treiber kompiliere/konfigure, wollt ich mal fragen, ob das überhaupt sinn ergibt, den noch zu testen. nutze 18.10.
<jimsio> 19.10*, sorry
<sdx23> jimsio: scheinst jedenfalls nicht der einzige bei dem das langsam ist: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1061751/internet-speed-slow-on-ubuntu-18-04-1-with-tp-link-tl-wn821n  -- ob das nun eine empfehlenswerte Lösung ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
<le_bot> Title: wireless - Internet speed slow on Ubuntu 18.04.1 with TP-LINK TL-WN821N - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jimsio> sdx23: danke
<nubcake> Ich versuche gerade via gparted eine Partition zu vergrößern, jedoch schlägt das Ganze fehl und ich weiß nicht so recht, wo mein Fehler liegt. Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand mehr? https://ibb.co/sbkbZYg https://ibb.co/QrDBb5 https://ibb.co/hmRLp4Q
<le_bot> Title: Bildschirmfoto-von-2019-12-01-22-15-08 — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<k1l_> bild 2 und 3 gehen nicht
<nubcake> mein Fehler, moment bitte.
<nubcake> seltsam, re-upload funktioniert auch nicht. wo kann ich's denn noch hochladen?
<k1l_> imgur
<nubcake> ok, geht der link? https://imgur.com/a/m5LOqtP
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<k1l_> jo
<k1l_> die zahlen bei sdb1 sehen komisch aus.
<k1l_> wenn ich das richtig sehe passen da partition und filesystem nicht zusammen?
<nubcake> Ok.. seltsam, ist eine funktionierende raspbian micro-sd Karte. ich würde nur gern /boot vergrößern, bekomm's aber irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe.
<k1l_> das scheint ein problem von gparted mit fat32 zu sein. 
<nubcake> oh, also liegt's doch an gparted und nicht an mir? :D
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das da?
<k1l_> dein proble ist jedenfalls, dass die partition 1GB groß ist, das filesystem fat32 aber halt nur die 40mb.
<nubcake> das ist ein 18.04.1 LTS 
<k1l_> mach mal das was in dem bild unter dem "achtung" steht
<k1l_> also die partition prüfen
